# Let's welcome Soy to this cycle!!!! 42 BFP's so far!!!!



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

I've been charting my bbt for the past 3 cycles and after the huge disappointment of the last one I've decided that I'm taking a month off from that and instead I'm going to try taking soy from tomorrow until cd7. Hopefully this will make my ovulation to happen sooner :thumbup:.

Anybody else trying soy who would like to join me in the journey to a BFP? :happydance::happydance:

XX

*This is our soy BFP's list* :wohoo::

3boys

Anna2808 - 1st cycle 

Angel11

autigers55 - 3rd cycle :angel:

babykiser - 3rd cycle :angel:

biliboi2 - 1st cycle

cherry22 - 1st cycle

ChiGirl

China girl - 4th cycle

Dani Rose - 1st cycle :angel:

dimplesmagee - 1st cycle 

FloridaGirl21 

GradMommy - 1st cycle

HalfThyme007 

herald3 - 2nd cycle

hooblet - 1st cycle

Hotpink :angel:

Italianmymmy - cd1-5 1st cycle 

ja123

Jaz78  - 1st cycle

Jennifer. - 1st cycle :angel:

k12345t 

kneeswrites - 1st cycle

lexi374 - 1st cycle :angel:

lollybabe2011 

Lollipopbop - cd2-6 1st cycle

Madrid98 

mammatotwo - 1st cycle :angel:

misskat29

Momof3wants5 - cd1-5 1st cycle

momtoIandE. - cd2-6 2nd cycle

mrsthomas623 - cd3-7 1st cycle

rachey - 1st cycle

randomxx - 1st cycle

rjsman - cd2-6 2nd cycle

taylorxx - 3rd cycle

tinks80 - 2nd cycle

tmr1234 - 2nd cycle

unapologetik - 2nd cycle :angel:

Want2bPositiv 
​TTC a Soy Baby :baby: 2012 :thumbup:

:flower:mirena user

:flower:pink_bow 

:flower:lollipopxxx 

:flower:amommy

:flower:Happenstance 

:flower:rin731

:flower:mauiaddict

:flower:Baby2wishes 

:flower:ickle pand

:flower:BabyForMe83

:flower:tupi

:flower:messymommy - 1st cycle

:flower:Pinky32 - 1st cycle

:flower:mrsp1969 - 2nd cycle

:flower:Brivaugh

:flower:bettygraphite 

:flower:BabyRobinson

:flower:NaturalMommy

:flower:xxSaffyxx

:flower:minnoway


----------



## Squishy

Heya wanted to wish you :dust: with your soy cycle. :D

I'm also trying it this time around, and have just take my first dose today \o/

Not too sure if its the soy kicking or what, but jeezo I've had such a sore nipple today XD Let me know how you get on and if you have any symptons from it. :D

:hug: 
xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for your reply!!!

I'm starting tomorrow & I think I'll take 40mg as is the first day. I don't know if I should increase it to 80 the following day or not. Would you know?

I've read before about side effects but I don't know if the sore nipple is one LOL!

All the best for you as well!

XX


----------



## jen020185

Hey what is soy?? What does it do? Can anyone take it?? Thanks girls :) and good luck xxx


----------



## cherry22

Hey,
Im thinking of trying it but i have to wait now till next month!!
Good luck! xxx


----------



## Squishy

Madrid98 said:


> I'm starting tomorrow & I think I'll take 40mg as is the first day. I don't know if I should increase it to 80 the following day or not. Would you know?

I only really know what I've read on other posts and from googling XD but what I'm doing is increasing the dosage slowly over the 5 days.

day 1 (aka cd3): 80mg
day 2: 120mg
day 3: 160mg
day 4: 200mg
day 5: 200mg or 240mg (not sure yet :D )



jen020185 said:

> Hey what is soy?? What does it do? Can anyone take it?? Thanks girls and good luck xxx

Soy(a) isoflavones is supposed to be a natural alternative to clomid. And basically what it does is bind itself to the estrogen cells and then blocks them - tricking you body into thinking you have no/low estrogen levels - resulting in your body producing more which helps in developing your follicles and ovulation. \o/


----------



## LittleOnes

This is my first cycle taking soy too! 

I took it CD3-7 (80mg 3,4,5; 160mg 6,7). Feeling positive but not sure yet if this cycle is any different than previous since its only CD11 today. Not surprisingly OPK is negative but will keep doing that and temping and hoping for O! Trying also to do those things in a relaxed fashion :haha::thumbup: Previous cycles were all over with no real clear ov, so hope this makes a difference! 

Good luck to all.


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi & welcome everyone!!!

I´ve started taking it today; but I only took 40mg. i.e. 1 capsule. Maybe is too little but I thought I'll start with 40mg and then 80mg on day 2 and 3 and maybe 120mg the other 2 days. So I'll take it for 5 days in total. :)

Littleone, is this your first cycle taking it as well? Any reasons why you're giving it a go?

How are you feeling squishy? Anything?

XX


----------



## nevernormal

Let me know how it works out for you ladies... I'm considering taking soy my next cycle!


----------



## Madrid98

We will nevernormal!!! Just join us even if you're not taking it at the moment :)

Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all! How are you doing? I've increased the dose today to 80mg. I didn't have any special symptoms but to be honest I've been so busy today that probably if I had them I'd have miss them.

Cd4 already! Time is passing fast! I hope I'll O sooner this month!

XX


----------



## crazycoolmom

I just started this cycle. I ovulate on my own but since my m/c I ovulate on CD 22 so I'm trying to move up my o day. So far I have taken:

Day 5 110mg
Day 6 110mg

Plans for the rest of this cycle because I had some serious gas that wouldn't leave my stomach and I also felt terrible last night and couldn't sleep.

Day 7 55mg
Day 8 55mg
Day 9 110mg??? (They say on the last day to up the dosage but I may just stick to 55mg because 110mg might be too much for me)

I am so hoping to move my ovulate date to the usual cd 14 to 16.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome crazycoolmom!!!

I've also been O around cd22-24 after my mc and I'm hoping soy will help to go back to my usual cd16-17.

So far my doses have been:
Cd3 40mg
Cd4 80mg
Cd5 80mg

Probably I'll have 120mg tomorrow and Monday if I'm feeling ok.

How is everyone? Nothing to share? :)

Wishing you all a lovely Saturday!

XX


----------



## LoveHands

I am doing soy too for the first time. 

cd3 - 160
cd4 - 160
cd5 - 200
cd6 - 240
cd7 - 240

I felt some headaches, a bit of nausea, hot but it wasnt too bad at all. Its for a good cause so i took it with a grain of salt. Currently on cd 17. Gonna try to keep on bd'ing even though i believe i already o'd on cd 14/15. My cycles are 28 days also and a few months ago when i was temping/opking, i got + on cd14&15. I felt very strong ovulation cramping and that heavy feeling. I had lots of ewcm. I think the soy actually made me feel "good". Idk, but I think it made me feel a bit happy. BD'ing was extra good too. ( had to say it sorry, best side effect yet! lol) I can feel slight headaches every now and then and i am hoping its related to conception. hope we all get BigFatPositives!!!!!!lets go!!!!

oh i also used SoftCups!!!! I insert while lying down and absolutely no mess whatsoever! Praying they worked for me.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to the thread loveHands!!!

You've taking a high dose haven't you? It's good that your side effects have been so good, lol! Hopefully the bd'ing, the softcups and the soy will work for you this cycle!!!!

XX


----------



## Squishy

Hows everyone going? I take my last dose tonight - and so far no bad symptons XD


----------



## Madrid98

No symptoms so far! I've got a headache today but I've been quite busy so I guess that may be the reason. I've started a diet because I've been focusing on ttc & with the mc I had put on weight which I never managed to loose again. :)

XX


----------



## LittleOnes

I had no noticeable side effects when I took it, even when I bumped it to 160 the last two days! I took it at night right before bed so maybe that helped mask any side effects? 

CD 13 (6th day after last soy dose) and so far all neg OPKs (havent done one for CD13 yet), BUT last night's (cd12) seemed darker than the previous ones? Not nearly dark enough to be positive but darker. I wonder if its typical to see the build from light-darker-darkest as your body gears up? 

Also I seemed to have like a speck of EWCM which I've never had, so perhaps thats good? Haha when I saw that little bit I went up in there to find more but just seemed more creamy instead. :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

Littleones I'm sure you're quiteclose to O. Has it made come sooner? (the soy I mean). 

Yesterday I had a headache for most of the afternoon. This morning started again but I took paracetamol straight away. I'm studying & I need to concentrate. I've also noticed an increase in cm which isn't the norm so early. 

Hopefully I won't have to use it next month but if that's the case I'll take it at night instead. 

How are you all doing today?


----------



## LittleOnes

Hey Madrid!

Last night's OPK was lighter than the previous, but I think it was a bit diluted. So I do hope that I will get a positive in the next few days! More CM today but no EWCM. All creamy/lotiony.

I'm actually on CD15 today (I misspoke in my previous post) and takin my cd15 opk later tonight. 

And YES - if I actually O at all, or O anytime before CD20, it will be my earliest O ever! Thanks to soy. So we shall see. 

Mostly I'll just be happy if I O, no matter whether early or 'late'!! Madrid, what CD are you? Is this your first soy cycle?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes littleones this is my first cycle trying soy. I've always been a bit apprehensive about taking supplements and stuff but as this is all natural I'm giving it a go. :thumbup:

I think your O is getting closer and closer. You better get ready for action :haha: lol.

So far so good. I had my last dose today with 160mg. My kids looked at me at breakfast as if I'm mad :wacko: taking the 4 tablets. They know they're only vitamins but it's the amount that :shrug: them.

My headache is starting again but it could well be that I've spent all the morning studying (this is my little break time :happydance:).

Yesterday was my first day in diet mood. I've put on weight during my last pregnancy and I never managed to get rid of those extra pounds also because I was convinced I'll get pregnant sooner. As it hasn't happened & I don't know when it's gonna happen (I wish I knew!) I decided I'll get rid of the extra weight & I'm sure healthy eating will also help improve my chances. FX'd.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Where are you all??? you've left me all alone :cry:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

I've finished with the soy yesterday and I started today with the Evening Primrose Oil & the folic acid.

Had a very busy day at work & my head feels like is going to explode. Uffffffff

Any news? Anybody?

X


----------



## jadenblu

:wave: I'm actually NTNP until I hit my first goal weight, but stick my head in this forum sometimes to have a read. Anyway, I'm charting and didn't O until CD28 last cycle (PCOS) so trying soy this month to hopefully bring it forward a bit ready for TTC time. CD4 for me, just took my second dose. Haven't noticed any symptoms yet, but the pills taste foul! Worst ones, I have them just before pudding now so I can make myself feel better. :lol:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome jadenblu!!!

I agree with you the pills taste awful!! And today with the primrose oil I had the excellent idea of biting the capsule & it broke, of course; argh!! another awful one. I had to control myself not to spit it out :):):) The things we'll do to get pregnant!!!

I'm also trying to loose weight as a way to avoid thinking about ttc all day long & also because I've put on extra weight that I'm not comfortable with. Probably that's the reason for my headache as well.

XX


----------



## LittleOnes

Crazy day at work, including some of the worst (random?) nausea I've ever experienced, which led me to throw up! That just never happens to me...

But nonetheless I am super psyched because

I got my first soy opk!! Tonight I tested (CD17) and here it is... does it look positive to you ladies?? This may be my first true ovulation, as previous cycles were wacky and long and unclear...

Thanks to SOY!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Madrid98

:happydance::happydance:Those are definitely positives littleones!!!!! :thumbup: 

cd17 is not bad at all!! Hoping I'll be as lucky as you to get them so soon!

I'm :coffee: just before starting with my long study day. I've taken my folic acid and epo. :winkwink: 

I'll check later to see if any of you have any updates.

XX


----------



## LittleOnes

My temp shot up this am - so I'm thinking I have a short surge that luckily showed strong in the evening? So although yesterday was first real strong positive, it was also ov day? Next few days will tell I guess. 

Anyway we BD CD11,14,16,17(ov?),and we'll shoot for tonight. I'll keep taking some opks to see them fall negative. Here's hopin!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi all,
I am going to try taking soy this month too, I am on cd3 today and am going to take 150mg at night for the next 5 days.....sooooo exciting! The way I look at it is if it works then I'll be amazed and so happy but if it doesn't no harm done :) I wish us all luck and lots of baby dust :) good luck everyone xxx :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Annmariecrisp!!!

Is it the first time you try soy? 
You're right! If it doesn't happen there no harm. That's exactly why I'm giving it a go, it's natural so I just take it as vitamins in my mind.

FX'd for all of us!!

XX


----------



## jadenblu

LittleOnes said:


> My temp shot up this am - so I'm thinking I have a short surge that luckily showed strong in the evening? So although yesterday was first real strong positive, it was also ov day? Next few days will tell I guess.
> 
> Anyway we BD CD11,14,16,17(ov?),and we'll shoot for tonight. I'll keep taking some opks to see them fall negative. Here's hopin!

:dust:

Your last OPK looked great! Got a good chance of catching that egg. :thumbup:

CD5, Soy day 3 for me today. Even though this is more prep for me, still excited to take some OPKs and hopefully see a surge this month. Haven't seen one when I've used them before. Got some cheapies and some digis. Good to go!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Madrid98 said:


> Welcome Annmariecrisp!!!
> 
> Is it the first time you try soy?
> You're right! If it doesn't happen there no harm. That's exactly why I'm giving it a go, it's natural so I just take it as vitamins in my mind.
> 
> FX'd for all of us!!
> 
> XX

hi,
yeah my first time :) very exciting! How many cycles have u done it for? xxx :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

@annmarie crisp: It's also my first cycle! I decided to try after reading many posts about it & people having very good feedback on it. Hoping it'll work for me as well.

X


----------



## Madrid98

jadenblu said:


> LittleOnes said:
> 
> 
> My temp shot up this am - so I'm thinking I have a short surge that luckily showed strong in the evening? So although yesterday was first real strong positive, it was also ov day? Next few days will tell I guess.
> 
> Anyway we BD CD11,14,16,17(ov?),and we'll shoot for tonight. I'll keep taking some opks to see them fall negative. Here's hopin!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Your last OPK looked great! Got a good chance of catching that egg. :thumbup:
> 
> CD5, Soy day 3 for me today. Even though this is more prep for me, still excited to take some OPKs and hopefully see a surge this month. Haven't seen one when I've used them before. Got some cheapies and some digis. Good to go!Click to expand...

:thumbup: I think is good to get ready even though sometimes it may develop into anxiety when we don't get what we want. I've got the cheapies & the digis all ready as well but I'm still not using them. I'm not sure if I'm going to use them at all this cycle. I feel like I want to ignore everything for once. :shrug:

XX


----------



## Helena_

Just took my third dose of soy last night so far I've done 

Cd3: 80mg
Cd 4: 120mg
Cd 5: 160mg

And I'll.just keep adding a pill each day. When do you guys start taking your opks?


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Helena!!!

I haven't started yet but I'm not sure when I'll start. Maybe cd10 or when I think I may be getting closer. 

What about you? When do you plan to start?

XX


----------



## jadenblu

CD10 is when SMEP recommends (my DH is very excited to try this plan :haha:) so that's what I'm going to do. But considering I didn't O until CD28 last time, will be using the cheapies until there's a decent line or I'll go broke! Even if I use Amazon's subscribe service to get the digis pretty cheap. :blush:


----------



## LittleOnes

Helena_Lynn said:


> Just took my third dose of soy last night so far I've done
> 
> Cd3: 80mg
> Cd 4: 120mg
> Cd 5: 160mg
> 
> And I'll.just keep adding a pill each day. When do you guys start taking your opks?


I started taking mine on CD10 bc it was three days after the last pill which I read somewhere was a good starting point, since you can O as early as 5 days after the last pill! 

Turns out we WONT be able to BD tonight afterall, or the next, since out of nowhere hubby had to go out of town until Friday. Hopin ov day and the day before was enough!!


----------



## Madrid98

If you say we should start opk 5 days after we stop the tablets I guess I should start from tomorrow even though I'll be late I'm confident I haven't O. That or my O symptoms had vanished with soy :).

It's more important to bd the days before and the day of O than after so don't worry too much. Hopefully we'll be getting great news from you in about a week. FX'd

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!!!
I'm starting with the opk's today. To be honest I'm sure I'm not O but just in case I'm not feeling it I'll give it a go.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

:grr: my first opk and :bfn:. What did I expect? Exactly that but it's still dissapointing :nope:

Never mind! Maybe tomorrow or next week :winkwink:

XX


----------



## Kyoun009

Hi everyone, I also used soy this month and got my first positive opk in 3 month..on cd14!!!!!!!!! Please keep me updated on your status, I am praying this is our month.


----------



## Madrid98

Waw Kyoun009!!!! I'm so glad for you! Reading all these success stories give me so much hope!! I also ask in my prayers every single day for this to happen again!! Good luck and keep us posted too!!

XX


----------



## 30desperate2c

I read somewhere that Soy (soymilk, tofu, etc) actually prevents us from ovulating. Is it true? 


Any healthcare professionals or have family in this field?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes I've read that also and I was even trying to avoid vegetarian stuff like sausages or burgers but apparently if is taken in too high dosage it'll prevent you from O. So it can have the opposite effect if you take too much. That's why some people start with low dosage and then increase in the following cycle if they haven't been successful. I'm no doctor so if in doubt ask yours to be 100% sure.

X


----------



## Madrid98

Good afternoon all!! :)

Just did my 2nd opk and I'm shocked because I could see a very faint second line. I was having a bit of O pain this morning while shopping but it went away and I just forgot about it. Now I'm thinking that it may be closer than I think.:loopy:

How are you all?

XX


----------



## aln030482

I've never heard of soy, but it sounds very interesting! Please let us know how it works for you!


----------



## mammag

30desperate2c said:


> I read somewhere that Soy (soymilk, tofu, etc) actually prevents us from ovulating. Is it true?
> 
> 
> Any healthcare professionals or have family in this field?

I'm not a professional but I've been TTC so long that I FEEL like one sometimes! LOL, Soy can affect fertility and cause late or no ovulation, but that's why you only take it for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle, if you were to take it every day it would cause estrogen dominance, meaning even if you did ovulate there would not be enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy or a lengthy luteal phase. Also; when taking the Soy supplements you should try to avoid ALL other types of Soy for the ENTIRE cycle so you get the desired result (ovulation) and not the nasty side effects it can cause!

Oh and P.S. Soy works by tricking your body into thinking there is not enough estrogen present; causing your body to produce more estrogen which in turn triggers the LH surge and ovulation. The sharp rise in estrogen, much like your LH surge will drop when the LH surge occurs, soy during this time can cause the estrogen to not drop back down which causes estrogen dominance. So if you already have a progesterone deficiency then taking Soy is not a good idea at any time in your cycle.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for all the info mammag!!
How do you know if you have a progesterone deficiency? I'd like to know if you could tell me. 
XX


----------



## jadenblu

Just took my last dose for this cycle! And I'm already down to spotting, feels like AF from back when I was regular. Happy for that alone, now O - bring it on! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Great jadenblu!!! I did notice that as soon as I started taking the soy my af said bye bye to me lol!!!

I think I'm going to put our names in the first post and check how well we do!!!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Hello ladies!!

I'm waiting to get my opk done for today. Holding it until around 17:30. Will I manage? I hope so!! If not, I'll probably give it a miss as I can't be dieting & not drinking for another 4 hours.

Still having cm but as much as yesterday. I'm sure the epo is helping it.

How are you all?
X


----------



## nevernormal

Well, I am ordering my soy and opts tonight... Not sure when AF is coming for me so I can start taking it but hopefully tomorrow I will find out if I'm really in my tww or not... last 3 days I have unusually high temps but I've been sick.


----------



## Madrid98

Good for you nevernormal!!!! If it's natural I guess it won't hurt at least to try it once. Who knows? You may not need to try them at all. Fx'd

XX


----------



## jadenblu

CD9 today. I've noticed that my last four temps have been really consistent (all 35.7x - I'm using DuoFertility, so they're lower than a normal BBT) when they were all over the place last cycle. Tomorrow, OPK and BD begins! :happydance:

How'd your OPK go M?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi jadenblu!

I've done an opk even though I had planned not to; I couldn't help myself. It was negative but there is a very faint line again. It gives me hope! I've also been having O pain in my left side which is the one I should be O'ing from this cycle. I've also had on/off O pain on the right side, don't know why!! Who knows what's going in there?!?

Glad that your temps are stable!!! It makes it easier to monitor your body.

XX


----------



## Glowbug

Hey girls! 
I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread. But I just wanted to tell you my story with soy. I took it 3 months in a row. I immediately starting getting intense ovary pain in both ovaries. After going to the doctor she said my cysts were from the soy producing two much estrogen. It unbalanced my hormones even more! Anyways. If I had it to do again I would have done it one month off and on!
Just be careful &#57431;&#57378;&#57431;
Hope I'm not being rude! Just wish someone would have warned me! Hope you All get your bfps you want&#58151;


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks glowbug!!! I'm so sorry you experience that. It's my first month using it and I don't know if I'll use it again. If my O happens sooner & if I don't get my bfp I would probably wait the following month to see if my body does it without "help".

All the best to you as well!!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Well I just got my first + soy opk!!!! So happy now that at least it happened so early. Cd14!?!?! Can't believe it!!!!!:winkwink:

Don't know how to attach the pic here :blush:

Xx


----------



## LittleOnes

Madrid98 said:


> Well I just Gorky first + soy opk!!!! So happy now that at least it happened so early. Cd14!?!?! Can't believe it!!!!!:winkwink:
> 
> Don't know how to attach the pic here :blush:
> 
> Xx

Thats great news!! Get down to it :)

As for me I am 6 days post soy-O with some symptoms but all pretty mild. Holding out until the 16th or 16dpo when I should expect AF. 

Madrid do you also temp so that youll be able to confirm O?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes! I'm getting all ready for it!! lol

No I don't chart my temp this month. I decided to stop this month after the dissapointment with last month with high themp until 15dpo.

You don't have long to go now!!! How exciting!!!

XX


----------



## jadenblu

Madrid98 said:


> Well I just Gorky first + soy opk!!!! So happy now that at least it happened so early. Cd14!?!?! Can't believe it!!!!!:winkwink:
> 
> Don't know how to attach the pic here :blush:
> 
> Xx

:dust:

FX!! CD10 for me and getting some EWCM already. :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! Not much to tell today. I'm very tired as I've been revising non stop for my exam today. It went well. Let's hope it continues tomorrow. Until Friday, when I'll have the last one is gonna be tiring but it's all worth it. 

I did an opk this morning & it was fainter so I guess I O during the early morning. We dtd so let's hope we've made it this time. 2 weeks until I can tell. 

How are you doing? Jadenbleu any news about your opk? Littleones any symptoms, when are you testing?

Xx


----------



## jadenblu

Nothing yet, I tend to get CM for at least three or four days though so hoping to see something tomorrow.

DH told a friend that we're TTC, not just NTNP. First thing I did was update my status here. :lol: I'd still like to lose a bit more weight first, but no harm in trying along the way! ;)


----------



## Madrid98

I'm also trying to loose weight! I've put on a lot with the previous pregnancy and with the hope that every month was my month and I could just get away with it. Either way eating healthy will always help. 

My cm did change this cycle. I don't know if it was the soy or the epo but I was having more in the first 10 days. Then last Friday ewcm and that was it. That's why I didn't think I was O on Monday because of not having a lot of cm as other times. Don't know!! But can't wait for the 2 wks to pass & see if we made it at last or not.

XX


----------



## annmariecrisp

I've just hit my 2nd weight loss goal....33lbs lost now!! Am really pleased with myself.....I have got an operation on my back on friday so not looking forward to that! I have also got a scan on tuesday to check everythings working properly for ttc! Have now finished my Soy and am going to try and get lot's of :sex: in at the weekend and monday and tuesday as apparently they are my days! I am trying not to poas anymore this month and just let my body tell me when it's ready as my OH is going nuts at the amount of money I'm spending on them! xxx Hope everything is going to plan for everyone else. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi annmarie that's amazing!!!! I wish I could have a bit more strength with my diet. I'm looking forward to finish the exams and concentrate a bit more in exercising a bit. I don't have much free time and I tend to use it for study so now I want to exercise to help the eating healthy bit. If not I don't think I'll loose anything soon.

Feeling weird today. I had watery cm this afternoon so started panicking a bit. I've done an opk & it was completely white so I don't know what's going on with my body exactly.

Very tired and with a terrible backache. I suppose is because I'm spending too many hours sitting at the desk studying & all the writing non stop.

How are you all?

XX


----------



## jadenblu

Well done Annmarie!! :dance:

M, I just checked last month's chart and I had terrible backache for a few days after I Oed plus some watery and creamy CM. So it could be a good sign, FX!

CD12 for me. Watery CM, faint but definite line on the OPK, plus sore boobs which normally means ovulation is on its way. I might ovulate on CD14 for the first time in YEARS! :yipee:


----------



## 3boys

hey guys im currently 2dpo after ovulating on cd24. I am going to be trying soy next cycle to see if it brings O forward do you mind if i join you?


----------



## jadenblu

3boys said:


> hey guys im currently 2dpo after ovulating on cd24. I am going to be trying soy next cycle to see if it brings O forward do you mind if i join you?

Welcome! :flower: That's exactly why I tried soy this cycle. I haven't had O confirmation yet, but you can see from my post earlier tonight that it's looking very promising! I took 100mg of Soy CD3-7. :)


----------



## Madrid98

3boys said:


> hey guys im currently 2dpo after ovulating on cd24. I am going to be trying soy next cycle to see if it brings O forward do you mind if i join you?

Welcome to the thread!!! Of course we don't mind!!!:thumbup:

I'm also 2dpo today and I hope you won't need to wait for another cycle to try the soy :winkwink:

jadenblue :happydance: O is around the corner!!! Well if you O on cd14 this is going to be our cd14 cycle as I also O on the same day.

I'm so tired today but only because I've been spending too much time studying, revising and being tense about each exam every day. Tomorrow is the last one and so far I'm please :thumbup:

How are you all doing?

XX


----------



## 3boys

where did you get the 40mg of soy? i can only find 170 in holland and barretts and i heard that if you take more than you need it can prevent ovulation. Oh and good luck to all you ladies ovulating, hopefully you wont be on this thread next month. x x


----------



## Madrid98

I got it from Tesco. It comes in 40mg tablets so that you can increase the dosage as you like.

Good luck to you too!!
XX


----------



## jadenblu

OPK still faint, but I had a temp dip this morning. I got a temp dip before O last cycle too, so I might just be missing the surge when I test as I can't test in the afternoons - relying on evening testing. Still, excited!!

I got mine from Holland and Barratt, they're 750mg total with 23mg active Isoflavones. My local Tesco is rubbish and doesn't seem to stock any vitamins other than Vit C!

Good luck with the exam! :friends:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

So far so good with the exams. My last one today at 5.30pm and feeling cool about it. Particularly because it's the last one and I can relax afterwards.

If you're getting faint opk's maybe you should just bd in case so that you don't miss it.

I don't feel anything different to be honest but I have the feeling this isn't happening this month either. We'll see!

XX


----------



## jadenblu

Madrid98 said:


> If you're getting faint opk's maybe you should just bd in case so that you don't miss it.

Oh, we did! :haha: Forget the temp dip I mentioned yesterday, as I was only comparing to the day before where I had a sleep deprived spike so FF crossed it out. But today came the BIG dip, right back down to my CD1 temp. So I'm thinking tonight's the night for O! :happydance:

How did your exam go?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes I think it may be tonight!! Go girl!!!

Why are you feeling ignored?

XX


----------



## 3boys

I tried tescos and i cant seem to find it, is it called soy isoflavones or something different, if i cant find the tesco one is it ok to start using the holland and barrett one? is the dose not too high? I already ovulate i just need it to happen earlier.


----------



## jadenblu

Madrid98 said:


> Yes I think it may be tonight!! Go girl!!!
> 
> Why are you feeling ignored?
> 
> XX

You know, I can't even remember now! :lol: Had a pretty rough day at work, may have been related to that. :shrug:



3boys said:


> I tried tescos and i cant seem to find it, is it called soy isoflavones or something different, if i cant find the tesco one is it ok to start using the holland and barrett one? is the dose not too high? I already ovulate i just need it to happen earlier.

They're called "Tesco Soya Isoflavones 30S" on the website. Are your H&B ones definitely 160mg of ACTIVE Isoflavones? I don't remember seeing any with that high an active amount, and mine are only 23mg active. :shrug:

Some of the women on the group thread take up to a 200mg dose, although I'm not sure I would recommend a high dose since you do ovulate, at least not to begin with anyway. You could try splitting one in half if you wanted to take a lower dose - although that's messy if it's a capsule not a tablet.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! I agree with jadenblue that if you O it's better not to take too much. I wanted to bring O earlier as well and I took 40mg, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg and 160mg from cd3 to cd7. I've read in another post that the doctors say is more important to increase the dose gradually like from 40mg increasing 40 each day of the 5 and it's more than enough for the body to O.

The tesco ones are soy isoflavones and they look like the folic acid ones with the yellow lid. I only found them in a bigger store. 

I'm feeling super tired today because I've been with the kids out and about enjoying my freedom. They were looking forward to their tennis lessons again. Then shopping and well, the day flies.

Hope you had a lovely day also!!

XX


----------



## GradMommy

Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind if I jump in here! I did soy this month too, from CD3-7 starting with 100mg and ending with 180mg - didn't realize I should have started with 40 and worked my way up! I'm at CD13 now and my OPK's have been progressively getting darker for the past two days, just waiting for the final positive!

Good luck and baby dust to everyone! I'm very curious to see who in all of us get our BFP from soy helping us!!


----------



## Madrid98

:thumbup:Welcome to our thread gradmommy! The more the merrier!!!

If you're getting darker opk's O is definitely around the corner.:winkwink:

I know many ladies take soy starting with higher doses but if the doctor said that what makes it work it's the gradual increase in the dosage, it makes sense to me. :shrug:

Good luck to you as well & let's hope we get many bfp's!!!!!

Xx


----------



## jadenblu

Good morning all. :wave:

I *think* I may have ovulated on CD15! I've had a slow rise in temps over the last couple of days since that big dip, which is exactly what it did after O last cycle. It's still below my coverline, although I had higher than usual temps after the soy - probably related. My post-O dip fell to about the same level as it did last time. Going to keep BDing until I get absolute confirmation, but I think it's looking good!


----------



## Madrid98

I think so as well!! Temps sometimes take longer to go higher for some reason. I've never got a dramatic rise after O but a gradual one instead. 

I'm feeling cool. In A&E now with my eye giving me hassle but no symptoms or anything. 

Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!!! Where are you all??

I've had very busy days. I was in A&E on Sunday and since then I'm following a treatment because I'm suffering a corneal graft rejection. Fx'd everything will go back to normal and I won't need another transplant.

I'm 7dpo today and I had no symptoms so far. Yesterday I had a sharp stabbing pain in me left bb and this morning serious backache but that's all.

And you? how many dpo are you? when are you testing?

XX


----------



## 3boys

im 7dpo as well hun although i didnt use soy this month, planning on starting that next cycle but im wondering if i should now. I mean i do ovulate and i do have 4 kids so my body must work eventually and maybe i shouldnt mess with things, what do you think?


----------



## Madrid98

If you're O and you've been succesful before you may not need to use soy at all. I decided to use it because my cycles after my mc were too long. If I'm not succesful with it I don't think I'll use it again next cycle but instead I'll just hope for my body to keep it up by itself (the shorter cycles I mean).:)

XX


----------



## 3boys

what day would you ovulate without soy? and with soy? without soy i ovulate on cd 23-25


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi all,
I went for my u/s today to check everything was all working correctly and that I didn't have PCOS, thankfully all was fine and she said that I had 1 dominant follicle on my right ovary measuring 20mm! She said it looked big and strong and that I should ovulate within the next day or 2! Hopefully this means the soy has worked and that I have a big egg waiting for it's release!! :) xxx


----------



## Madrid98

3boys said:


> what day would you ovulate without soy? and with soy? without soy i ovulate on cd 23-25

With soy I've O on cd14 and without it cd 22-24


----------



## Madrid98

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi all,
> I went for my u/s today to check everything was all working correctly and that I didn't have PCOS, thankfully all was fine and she said that I had 1 dominant follicle on my right ovary measuring 20mm! She said it looked big and strong and that I should ovulate within the next day or 2! Hopefully this means the soy has worked and that I have a big egg waiting for it's release!! :) xxx

Fx'd for you! That's very good news :happydance:

XX


----------



## 3boys

wow thats a big difference. i think i will defo give that a try if i can find it.


----------



## Madrid98

Hopefully you won't need to... Fx'd for all of us!!

XX


----------



## 3boys

that would be too good to be true hun, but hopefully you wont be joining me nxt cycle


----------



## Madrid98

I've been having cramps today so I'm not feeling hopeful. Still 1 week to wait before I know.

Thanks anyway for the positive thoughts!!:winkwink:


----------



## 3boys

i have cramps too hun! x x


----------



## GradMommy

Good evening everyone! Right now I'm sitting at what I think is OV day, but I ran out of OPK's this morning and the last one I took had a very strong line on it but it wasn't as dark as the test line. GRRRR!!! So I think I've already OV'd a day or so ago, or I'm about to in a day... not sure. My temps have been hovering around each other, but this morning I had a .2 rise. We shall see!

Fingers are crossed that we were able to catch the egg, and we timed :sex: at the right time! Tonight I have the high, soft, open and EWCM but... DH was too tired. Sheesh! But that's a whole other rant for another post I think lmao!

Good luck and fingers crossed ladies! Here's to everyone catching their BFP while using soy!


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies

I am stalking your thread. I am very curious regarding the Soy and whether it is working or not (worth a try either way). I did a hormone test on CD 2 and the doc said that all hormones are fine, but estrogen is a bit low (but still acceptable). Seeing as Soy influences estrogen, would this mean that it would not work for me?

Also, I have seen a few mentioning taking soy from CD 3 to around CD 9 etc, but is this also applicable to women with longer cycles? I had a 38 day cycle last month and Ovulated on CD 25 according to FF. This cycle, I introduced Vit B6 to my vitex (which I have been taking for 2 cycles now), and it seems I ovulated 3 days earlier (CD22). 

Are there any women with longer cycles taking Soy?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Angel11!! You can stalk as long as you want :winkwink: but it's even nicer if you join and tell us how you're doing. :thumbup:

After I had my mc my cycles were 38-39 days which meant I was waiting over 3 wks just to O. This cycle I've O on cd14 so I'm very please with how soy may have affected it. I'm 8dpo today and waiting until next week (if I can) to test. :blush:

I've noticed you are in Abu Dhabi. Very hot indeed there!!!! I bet you are pleased about the air conditioning :winkwink:

How are you all lovely ladies today?

XX


----------



## angel11

Hey Madrid98. Yeah I am in Abu Dhabi. The heat isn't the worst part, its the humidity. Combine that, with the sand storms, and you get a sweaty sand covered red face (and semi bald) woman, trying to run into her office so as to avoid collapsing half way there. 

Not too attractive sight 

I am on 8dpo today (i caved and tested yesterday and got an expected BFN and now believe that I am out...silly). Some more background:

This is my 3rd cycle of TTC and my 2nd cycle of using Agnus Cactus, but the 1ste cycle of using B6. Last cycle I ovulated on CD 25 of a 38 day cycle, and this month CD22. I am hoping to bring ovulation forward even more and if I am not pregnant this cycle, will be trying soy for next cycle. Struggling to find it here though as the ones I find says Soy Isoflavones on the front, but if you look at the ingredients, its something else?? 

(picture attached). Either way, I will keep looking. 

I have a few questions for you and for the other ladies:

1. On your 38 day cycle, on which days did you take your soy and how much?
2. I ovulate (although late in my cycle), but have not idea about my egg quality etc, can I still use soy or is it only for women that do not ovulate?

Read an interesting poll online and thought you ladies might like the motivation (link below):

LINK

Oh, added info, I recently finished chemotherapy but all my tests so far (hormone test only on CD2) showed all to be ok, but estrogen a bit low but still acceptable.
 



Attached Files:







soy.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies

I am on cd7 of my 2nd cycle using Soy Isoflavones. Last cycle I took 100mg cd3-7 and ov'd on cd 18 (I usually ov on cd28) so it brought my ov forward by 10 whole days!!! I didn't get my bfp unfortunately but hopefully taking it again this cycle will result in that bfp!! I am taking 100mg again this cycle but might up it to 150mg tonight as its the last day...give it a boost!!

Good luck everyone

xx


----------



## angel11

Could I also perhaps ask you ladies which brands of Soy you take? I have now tried to phone around and I don't seem to find pure Soy Isoflavone. Or perhaps I don't really know what I am looking for . 

What I could find was the following two available here:

Option 1

Option 2

Don't know which one I am supposed to take ..

Please help.


----------



## JFG

Hi Angel11

I got my soy isoflavones from GNC in the UK..50mg. 
website: https://www.gnc.co.uk/supplements/w...isoflavones-gmo-free-soya-tablets/product.htm


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies & welcome JFG!!

Angel I've just checked the ones I've taken and it says the capsules are 40mg in weight and contains 10% soy amount. I guess with most supplements there's only an smaller amount of what you're buying and the rest is "packaging". Saying this and considering the amount I've taken, they've work for me so I guess is more about trying it and seeing how it works & maybe after you can decide to increase or not. 

I took them from cd3 to cd7 (5days in total) and I bought mine from Tesco so can't advise on internet shopping. I think both your options are equally good. If it was me I'd buy option 2. 

I have a friend that lives in UAE as well and she also complaints about humidity. I guess we can't have everything. In the UK we have other type of humidity i.e. the lovely rain, LOL

JFG hopefully this is going to be your month too. Seems very impressive your cycle reduction with the soy. I keep on thinking that if I'm not succesful at least I'll be having more chances every month.

Afm I'm 8dpo today as well as you Angel and I don't know why but I took my temp this morning. I was having terrible backache and cramps yesterday but they've stopped today. I'm praying it's a good sign as if I don't get my bfp this month I'll stop everything I'm doing (opk, soy, etc) during summer. Holidays are not for stressing but just for the opposite.

XX


----------



## JFG

Thanks Madrid98

Yeah I was impressed by how far forward it brought ov and my opk was the darkest i've ever seen it way darker than the other line (normally its only about the same colour)! I just hope it works as well this cycle and I get a BFP! If not like you said i am just happy that I get more chances if i'm ov'ing earlier.

good luck x


----------



## jadenblu

:wave: Hi all, I haven't been checking BNB much over the past few days. FF has put my ov on CD17 (Monday) so that means it came forward 11 days from last cycle! But DH was ill over the weekend, so no BDing to catch the egg! We were a day before and a day after the most fertile period, so probably missed it. Makes me a little sad, even though I said from the start that this cycle was a test run for soy. Definitely taking them again next month. :thumbup:

Welcome to the new girls. :flower:


----------



## 3boys

jadenblu said:


> :wave: Hi all, I haven't been checking BNB much over the past few days. FF has put my ov on CD17 (Monday) so that means it came forward 11 days from last cycle! But DH was ill over the weekend, so no BDing to catch the egg! We were a day before and a day after the most fertile period, so probably missed it. Makes me a little sad, even though I said from the start that this cycle was a test run for soy. Definitely taking them again next month. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the new girls. :flower:

sorry you didnt get to bd but yeah for early ovulation! x x


----------



## Madrid98

jadenblu said:


> :wave: Hi all, I haven't been checking BNB much over the past few days. FF has put my ov on CD17 (Monday) so that means it came forward 11 days from last cycle! But DH was ill over the weekend, so no BDing to catch the egg! We were a day before and a day after the most fertile period, so probably missed it. Makes me a little sad, even though I said from the start that this cycle was a test run for soy. Definitely taking them again next month. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the new girls. :flower:

So sorry jadenblue but :thumbup: for the positve attitude!!! You never know anyway so it may happen for you this cycle. Fx'd

XX


----------



## 3boys

madrid98 are you still cramping? have you tested?


----------



## Madrid98

Not today 3boys. Terrible backache though at times. I don't want to get my hopes up but it isn't easy. I hate getting bfn so I'm planning to wait until af is due before testing. That's if I can:shrug:

What about you?


----------



## 3boys

i tested this morning and got a faint bfp so i did 3 more tests and they are all faintly positive so im hoping for a sticky bean. You were cramping the same day as me so i was hoping u had got your bfp as well.


----------



## Madrid98

Really?!?!?! I'm so happy for you!!!!:yipee:

You see? I said you may not even try soy at all!! Congratulations!!! Did the cramping stopped?

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3boys

had alot of cramping yesterday and a little today but not that much. cant wait for you to test!


----------



## Madrid98

Now you're making me doubt if I should test tomorrow!!!!!:wacko: I have only a FRER at home and I was waiting to buy the superdrug test because they've told me they are very sensitive. Which tests did you use?


----------



## 3boys

internet cheapies, here is a pic like i said its very faint but i had it on all 4.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo 2 001.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Madrid98

It's more than enough!!! 

the cheapies are quite sensitive but I think FRER is only 25miU. How many dpo are you?


----------



## 3boys

frer can be as low as 11 it just depends, im getting a frer tomorrow and we will see if they are as sensitive as ics. I will save fmu and use it, i should get a line as ics werent with fmu.


----------



## Madrid98

Well now you got me doubting myself! should I test tomorrow? 

I've being pregnant 3 times and in those I wasn't testing early so I don't know if I could ever get a faint positive. I know I'll b so dissapointed tomorrow if it's bfn again


----------



## jadenblu

3boys said:


> internet cheapies, here is a pic like i said its very faint but i had it on all 4.

:yipee: That's a nice early line! Lots of dust for your little bean.

:dust:


----------



## 3boys

well on my last pregnancy i tested every day and didnt get a bfp until 12dpo so dont test tomorrow if you are going to get upset but if you can take a negative with a pinch of salt then i think you should test tomorrow.


----------



## Madrid98

jadenblu said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> internet cheapies, here is a pic like i said its very faint but i had it on all 4.
> 
> :yipee: That's a nice early line! Lots of dust for your little bean.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

you see what she's done! I'm doubting myself jadenblue!! how weak am I? LOL :haha:


----------



## 3boys

im a poas pusher sorry!


----------



## Madrid98

3boys said:


> well on my last pregnancy i tested every day and didnt get a bfp until 12dpo so dont test tomorrow if you are going to get upset but if you can take a negative with a pinch of salt then i think you should test tomorrow.

I may wait a bit longer just in case. I'll try to buy the other tests tomorrow and maybe I'll test on sat or sunday at 11 or 12dpo.

Thanks anyway for answering all my questions and please look after yourself!!:hugs:


----------



## jadenblu

I can't help talk you out of it. I've never gotten an early positive myself, but I've been known to walk to Boots first thing for when they open to get a test before I pee! :lol:

:test:


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, im hoping and praying for yours.


----------



## Madrid98

jadenblu said:


> I can't help talk you out of it. I've never gotten an early positive myself, but I've been known to walk to Boots first thing for when they open to get a test before I pee! :lol:
> 
> :test:

LOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 3boys

Madrid98 did you cave and test? i used a frer today and it was faint but there! hoping for the same for you! x x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi 3boys! I was sort of waiting for your update as you've used the only test I have or I should say I had because I've used it this morning.

I've tested with fmu and the frer & I thought I could see a faint line there but I didn't even wait the 5 mins and I broke the test to be able to check the line properly. As it was faint I just thought it's bfn.
I went shopping and bought 2 test in superdrug & other 2 in poundland. I came home and I used one of the pounland ones which are 25mIU & within 3 mins I got a super faint line there but visible even now. 

I'll test again tomorrow with the 10mIU from superdrug as I'm not totally convinced even though I only used the poundland tests with my previous pregnancy. We'll see.

Thanks for asking

XX


----------



## 3boys

yeah sounds like your getting your bfp!


----------



## 3boys

here is my frer in and out of its case, but its so light im scared im having a chemical.
 



Attached Files:







0 001.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 16









frer 10dpo 001.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Madrid98

Mine was the same this morning. Don't worry too much. Whatever will be will be and we can't control it. Have you used the strips again?


----------



## 3boys

yes they all still have a line. so it looks like you have your bfp too, so congrats hun, lets hope they are both sticky beans.


----------



## Madrid98

Mine are super faint lines so I'm not sure to be honest. Until I don't get a darker one I won't be sure it's happening. I can see it in my pics because I've got the test with me. When I used them with my pregnancy I got a faint like yours one day late with af, so they aren't sensitive at all
 



Attached Files:







iPhone 170611 102.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 50









iPhone 170611 101.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 45


----------



## 3boys

yes i think i can see something, im never going to test early again, this is driving me crazy, when do u think we will get proper lines if not a chemical?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sure tomorrow will be darker. I don't know for sure because I've never got a bfp early.

Testing tomorrow for sure though. Fx'd


----------



## 3boys

yes hun, make sure to update straight away and if you want to see my update it will be on my journal, the link is in my siggy! gl hun! hoping for nice bfps for the 2 of us tomorrow! x x


----------



## 3boys

oh and do you chart? if so what are your temps like?


----------



## Madrid98

I haven't chart this month because I was getting over stressed about it particularly last month when my temps were so high all along my LP but I wasn't pregnant. I was soooo devastated then!!! But I took my temp yesterday and today and today was higher.

I'll check your blog then if you're not here!!

Try to relax & we'll see what happens tomorrow

XX


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun! cant wait to see your update, its a pity you decided not to temp this month, would of been nice to compare your last 2 months temps.


----------



## Madrid98

Here they are my pics for today's test. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BFP 001.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 27









BFP 002.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## annmariecrisp

Madrid98 said:


> Here they are my pics for today's test. :cloud9:

Congratulations honey! Looks like a BFP to me :) xxx how many dpo are you? xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks!!! I'm 11dpo today.


----------



## 3boys

congrats hun, wanna be bump buddies? Can you believe we were both cramping on the same day and both got our BFP's? Here are my tests. The frer actually dried a little darker
 



Attached Files:







11dpo ic 001.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8









frer11dpo 001.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dee11

congratulations to both of your bfps:happydance:


----------



## jadenblu

Madrid98 said:


> Here they are my pics for today's test. :cloud9:

Congrats, I'm so happy for you!! :friends:

My temp fell below coverline. I'm a bit :brat: this morning, but trying to stay positive.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Congrats to both of you!! Don't worry that they are a little bit faint as you are still early so they will get stronger! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months to both of you xxx


----------



## angel11

Hey Madrid98 and other ladies

Thanks for the response. I am 10dpo today so if AF does show up this week, then I will try soy. I actually found another brand which has wild yam, black cohosh and vitex in. I have read that these ingredients are also very good for fertility so perhaps I should choose that one rather. it has 62mg of SI in. I would then probably start with one tablet for the first day or 2 and then move on to 2 tablets. 

Hopefully though, I might not need it


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Angel!! 

Not to worry I don't think you'll need them but they sound good :thumbup:

Have you tested or when are you planning to?

X


----------



## Lisbeth30

Ummmm, this might be a dumb question, but does including soy through diet help? Like with soy milk, soy nuts, etc., or does it have to be a supplement?

(sorry if this was already asked; I have in-laws in town and can't camp out on the comp too long! ugh!)


----------



## 3boys

i think your meant to take the supplements for 5 days at the beginning of month and then avoid soy food cos too much soy in diet will prevent ovulation but i could be wrong.


----------



## Madrid98

Lisbeth30 said:


> Ummmm, this might be a dumb question, but does including soy through diet help? Like with soy milk, soy nuts, etc., or does it have to be a supplement?
> 
> (sorry if this was already asked; I have in-laws in town and can't camp out on the comp too long! ugh!)

If you have it in your diet you shouldn't take the suplements but at the same time you should limit the intake to the first days of your cycle. Up to cd9 maximum. That's what I've read on the internet & in other threads of ladies using also soy.

Good luck if you try it!!

X


----------



## GradMommy

Congratulations to both of you for your BFP's!!!! That is absolutely wonderful - happy, healthy and blessed nine months to you both!

Hopefully I'll be joining you in a few days - CD5 now, crampy, tender bbs, crossing my fingers and praying!

Blessings to all!


----------



## angel11

Hey Madrid98. Congrats to both of you on your BFP!!! That is amazing. 

Well I tested today on 11dpo and got a BFN. I didn't want to test until AF shows up, but this cycle was so different to last month and I had bad lower back pain for more than a week now. On the one hand I want to stay positive, but on the other I am thinking of just accepting that it isn't happening this cycle. 

Unfortunately as each cycle passes without a BFP, I just get more stressed about whether there is something wrong. 

Either way, I will wait and see what happens in the next few days. I have been drinking vit B6 to extend my LP. Last cycle I had spotting from 12dpo and temp dropped at 13dpo. 

If I don't get my BFP, I will try the ISO but will start with low dosages. 

I found this one. It contains wild yam as well as agnus cactus and a few other names that I have heard is really good for fertility. I am just a bit worried, as this product is made for women that are going through menopause?

Here is the link

Your comments are welcome. 

And congrats and lots of BFP's for the other ladies as well.


----------



## unapologetik

I took soy this cycle too, when I've had a history of anovulary cycles. It DID make me ovulate - well, as best as we can tell.. I got positive OPKs & FF gave me crosshairs, so _most likely_ I ovulated. But, it made me ovulate SUPER late.. like on CD26. :shrug:

I'm not complaining because, I haven't had a confirmed ovulation since October. And my cycles have been ridiculously long anyway, like 61 days. I'm 3dpo right now, so testing soon.. fingers crossed for a BFP. I'll definitely let you ladies know if soy worked for me! 

PS - isn't it funny how my cycles went all crazy _after_ TTC? Before November, I had regular, moderate cycles! AF every 30-32 days! Now it's like.. sheesh!


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks gradmommy & angel! Hopefully you'll be joining us in a matter of days!!

Angel soy is supposed to help with menopause and many women take it when they reach that crucial time but because apparently it helps with its symptoms, and also to keep having periods for a bit longer. That's what my mum explained to me.

Fx'd unapologetik & welcome to our thread!!! It's funny how our bodies change with ttc; I guess is the stress it creates on us.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

I tested again this morning and it's darker than yesterday :thumbup:

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BFP 006.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## annmariecrisp

Madrid98 said:


> I tested again this morning and it's darker than yesterday :thumbup:
> 
> :cloud9:

Looks great Madrid! :) I hope this is a lucky thread! I have been feeling super nauseous this last 2 days and my nipples feel like someone has used sandpaper on them! I have terrible back ache too! But to be honest, last month I was sure I was pregnant as my breasts were so tender I couldn't wear a bra (which I've never had before) from 8dpo so this month I am trying not to symptom spot as don't want to get let down again :( xx anyway I suppose if it's meant to be it will be :) xx Congrats to you again and let's hope we all see our BFP's very soon xxx


----------



## moonlyte

Congrats madrid 98.this is so amazing


----------



## angel11

Hey. Did any of you ladies use Vitex (Chasteberry/Agnus cactus), prior to starting Soy? I have read that you shouldn't be taking them together. I have taken Vitex for 2 cycles now. The only thing I noticed (nothing special in the first cycle), is that my 2nd cycle ovulation date moved forward with 3 days and my temperature was a lot more stable. 

Now I read that you shouldn't be taking them together, and I am not sure how long before the time you are supposed to stop Vitex. I am still drinking it but only 400mg a day. 

Any of you drink them together or used Vitex prior and how long before the time did you stop?

Sorry for aaaaalllll the questions.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry I can't help you with that. I've only started taking soy and epo this cycle. Never taken anything else before apart from the folic acid. Maybe the other ladies will help.

Annmarie I'm waiting for all your bfp's as well!!

Thanks moonlyte!!

XX


----------



## LittleOnes

Congrats on your BFPs ladies!!!! How exciting. 

First cycle of soy didnt totally work out for us - AF came bang on time BUT I am very very happy about my ovulation! Earlier than ever ov (CD17) and detectable with opk and temping. 

Was on the fence about taking soy again this cycle but decided I'll take two months off after this if it doesnt work out. So today is CD5 and I started on CD3 like last cycle. Taking my third 80mg dose tonight, followed by 160-160 on CDs 6 & 7. Heres hoping!


----------



## Aliciatm

Im starting soy today I herd your suppose to up the dosage I'm taking mine 5-9


----------



## unapologetik

Aliciatm, that's what I did - but because I heard about it that late in the cycle, it was almost too late for me to buy it. I took 80, 80, 120, 160, 160, and it made me OV really late.. so I think if it doesn't work for me this time I'll take it earlier, with hopes I'll OV earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## nevernormal

So... I've ordered my soy, and it still hasn't come. Which is okay really, since I'm on CD 80 something and AF still isn't here... oy my body is so screwed up! I tested this morning since it was Father's Day (would have been a great surprise!)... just in case. It was BFN but I pretty much knew that already. If AF comes before July (and my soy gets here), I'll go ahead and try a cycle of that... if not... off to the doctor for me!


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah I'll see how it works out I'm taking 80 120 120 160 200 My friend took it with this dosage and got her bfp that cycle


----------



## Jaz78

hey everyone!!

madrid and 3 boys - yay!!! on your BFP!!! Dont worry about it being faint. When i got my BFP with my daughter there was nothing big of fat about it and it stuck around. It was on ultra sensitive internet cheapies starting on 12DPO (I have a short LP so thats when AF was due), and i kept testing every day for a week and it still stayed ultra faint. I had a BT and it was "low positive", but i was pregnant and i continued to remain so :)

unapologetik - i so know what you mean about TTC somehow throwing cycles out of whack. mine were always on the long side at 5-5.5 weeks. Then i started TTC #1 and suddenly they were more like 7 - 10 weeks. what is with that?!

Anyway, it has been great to read this thread. I am currently TTC#2 on 6DPO. If I dont get the BFP this cycle, i'm going to use soy next month. I have crazy irregular long cycles - I O'd on CD 30 this month and it can get a lot worse. I also have problems with lack of CM. The irregularity is worse than the length as its really hard to keep up all the BDing when you have no idea when O will be. OPKs dont work for me. I get false positives and false negatives, so i gave up. 

I really hope soy will help me with these problems!! So I'll be starting next week. Anyone else starting a new cycle around then?


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, my line was alot darker yesterday at 12dpo so im quite pleased, i have had 2 mmc in the past but im trying to stay positive about this pregnancy! here is a pic of yesterdays test
 



Attached Files:







12dpo ic 001.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 164


----------



## annmariecrisp

3boys said:


> thanks hun, my line was alot darker yesterday at 12dpo so im quite pleased, i have had 2 mmc in the past but im trying to stay positive about this pregnancy! here is a pic of yesterdays test

Really nice lines honey xxx congrats xxx I wish you a H+H 9 months xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Nice lines 3boys!! I haven't tested today as I'm planning to use my last test tomorrow & then buy a digital so that I can tell my dh :shhh:.

Alicia I don't know if you've read previous posts but it seems better if you increase the dosage gradually during the 5 days. I took 40,80,120,120,160. Good luck!!

Littleones so sorry the witch got you! It's so nice to see you so positive about it and looking forward to this cycle. Fx'd

Nevernormal I hope you get the soy soon but it'll be even better if you don't need it at all and you get a bfp before.

Jaz78 same to you! I really hope you won't have to use it at all and you'll get your bfp instead. I used to have very long cycles and that's why I decided to use soy. I O 10 days earlier than normal and it worked for me. 

Unapologetik fx'd you'll O earlier this time around!

I have a cold today. It started yesterday but feeling blocked today. Apart from that I continue in :cloud9:

XX


----------



## leasap

3boys said:


> thanks hun, my line was alot darker yesterday at 12dpo so im quite pleased, i have had 2 mmc in the past but im trying to stay positive about this pregnancy! here is a pic of yesterdays test


Great lines :) praying a H & H 9mths for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unapologetik

Thanks girls.. I'm dying for my testing day. I'm going to start on 10dpo and go POAS crazy! 

Since I OV'd on CD25 or 26, does that mean I can look forward to a 50-day cycle if I don't get a BFP? Or is my luteal phase only going to be 10-16 days like regular people, and put me at a 40 day cylce or something similar? 

I've heard on here you can't take agnus castus & soy at the same time, why is that? From what I read agnus castus helps regulate cycles and progesterone/estrogen production.. but soy helps you ovulate if you've had anovulary cycles.. so for me it sounds like I might need both of them? :shrug:

I'm hoping I don't need to take anymore supplements at all, that we caught the eggy this time.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Jaz78

apologetik - LP should still be normal length so about a 40 day cycle. I'm not sure why vitex and soy cant be taken at the same time, but i know that you shouldnt!! I believe soy will also help regulate the cycle.

I currently take vitamin B (for the B6) which has helped lengthen my previously way too short LP. Is it bad to take this at the same time as soy? Or is there no need to take it? Will soy help lenthen LP?


----------



## Madrid98

Jaz78 I think but I'm not sure that you can take vitamin B at the same time as soy but check it out before you do.

Instead is different to join agnus cactus and soy because if you produce too much estrogen you may not O at all. With soy you'll get both things at once: reduce cycle and O.

XX


----------



## lollybabe2011

Aliciatm said:


> Im starting soy today I herd your suppose to up the dosage I'm taking mine 5-9

Alicia,
You have similar starting date (CD) to me, fingers crossed we get our BFP this cycle (this goes to others as well).
Started soy today, CD4 - the plan CD4-8 - 100mg, 100mg, 150mg, 150mg, 200mg.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck lollybabe2011!!!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid98 said:


> Here they are my pics for today's test. :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!!!!, definately BFP


----------



## lollybabe2011

3boys said:


> congrats hun, wanna be bump buddies? Can you believe we were both cramping on the same day and both got our BFP's? Here are my tests. The frer actually dried a little darker

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## k12345t

Hello everyone!
I started reading this thread this morning, and after seeing that two of you had beautiful BFP's, ran out and bought soy! I just had a chemical so am on CD 4 today (not sure if that is right since I still had very faint bfp's on & off until yesterday, but I started bleeding 4 days ago....). I usually have 70 day cycles, and last cycle ovulated on CD 30. I guess the only positive thing about the chemical was that it brought AF on 30 days early (and saved me from a lot of breast pain-- further I go without AF the more they hurt)!! So I've decided to quit crying about the chemical and move on to the next cycle. I'm hoping that the soy will help me O earlier, I have a feeling such a late O date had something to do with it not sticking. :( I'll keep you updated! Good luck everyone, and congrats on the BFP's!!!


----------



## 3boys

so sorry hun! x x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about your loss! I'm hoping that soy will work for you too & you'll get you Bfp very soon. 

Xx


----------



## k12345t

Thanks 3boys and Madrid! And thanks for being excited with me when I had the lines last week 3boys! It's so nice to have people here who understand, to me it was a loss, even though it was only positive for a few days! When I showed my two close friends the faint lines & told them that I started bleeding, one of them said with a smile, "You test too often!" That was it. I cried so much when I got home. 

But I'm feeling much better now and am looking forward to this cycle. Can't wait to be bump buddies with you guys! :)


----------



## 3boys

my opinion is that a loss is a loss, of course you are grieving, a baby was concieved so dont let anyone belittle how you feel! x x


----------



## k12345t

Just curious, have anyone of you talked to your OBGYN about using soy to conceive? I'm curious what doctors have to say about it, such as any possible negatives? I know my doc will say he doesn't recommend it (it seems like all US doctors never recommend anything not FDA approved).


----------



## Kyoun009

I did not tell my doctor, I figure if I consumed a lot of soy in my diet it would be similar to taking supplements. My friend asked if she could start taking epo at 38 wks pregnant and the doctor looked at her as if she asked if she could have a 6 pack. I think midwives are much more into the benefits of natural supplements.


----------



## Madrid98

I didn't tell anybody apart from all of you but I guess it's a bit like everything in life, there are different opinions about it & it shouldn't be abused so that it doesn't harm your body. 

In regards to your loss I agree with 3boys that a loss is always hard to deal with. We've both been there so we know. Your so called "friend" I'd say is very insensitive & probably she hasn't been through the same. If I were you I'd keep my ttc journey private from her. Women like that make me really angry. Maybe she'll realise her mistake one day. 

Xx


----------



## 3boys

I didnt take soy yet hun so i dont really know what a doctor would of said.


----------



## nevernormal

So ladies, I have a question for you. My soy FINALLY arrived... should I really wait until AF shows up to take it? I'm on CD 90-something and haven't even ovulated yet. I stopped taking vitex 2 days ago or so. I'd been taking it about 3 months... I don't necessarily think I can blame it for the length of my cycle though because I've had longer cycles than this before when I wasn't taking anything. I would say this is probably my 3rd longest cycle though.

I am thinking that I should wait... but I was wondering if any ladies with longer cycles have any thoughts on whether or not I could artificially call tomorrow (for example) CD3 and take soy for the next 5 days. 3 months of nothing is so frustrating! If you look at my chart I think it's pretty evident I'm not pregnant and haven't even ovulated, so it's not like I would be messing up my TWW or accidently causing a miscarriage or anything...

P.S. Going to/talking with my doctor is not an option -- I don't have one at the moment. In July I plan to make an appointment with an ob/gyn as it will have been a year since we started trying. I was hoping to go for the ob part... not the gyn part but I'm running out of time for that.


----------



## 3boys

if i were you i probably would do something like that, i would think what harm can it do? but im no expert in fact i know nothing so you should probably wait on someone elses advice.


----------



## Reenie79

K12345t - I'm sorry for your loss and yes it is a loss. I too had very faint lines on Thursday and they then got fainter, then disappeared and yesterday AF arrived. To me that was still a little baby and I grieved for him/her. I'm lucky that the 2 close friends I told were very understanding and just wanted to make sure I was OK. I hope you get pg again soon with a sticky little bean hun!

I've been taking Soy the past 6 months as I don't ovulate without it and I'll be continuin to take it until I get my sticky BFP!


----------



## 3boys

so sorry for your loss Reenie! x x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about your loss Rennie!!

Nevernormal have you tried fresh ginger tea? It's not an abortive but can help get your af.

k12345t looking forward to be bump buddies with you too!!

XX


----------



## nevernormal

Ginger = gross... but I suppose I could try it. The things we go through for babies... ;)

Sorry to hear of your loss Rennie!

Edit: I just googled it... apparently parsley is a possibility too. I will try parsley first I think, and let you know how it goes! Ginger can possibly give you hot flashes and restlessness, parsley isn't supposed to have them!


----------



## ChristinaG

So sorry rennie!

I am thinking of taking soy next cycle...are there consistent positive reviews? Are there certain times when you _must_/_should_ take it?


----------



## Aliciatm

Hey just wanted everyone to know if ff is correct soy brought O day from cd 18 to cd 12 or 13!!


----------



## Madrid98

Parsley? I had about a spoonful or 2 of parsley yesterday as I prepared tabouleh for dinner!!! I'm glad I didn't eat more then!!

You have to take soy from cd3 to cd7; there are other options but I took it on those days. Good luck ChristinaG!!

Alicia soy changed my O from cd22-24 to cd14. 

Xx


----------



## nevernormal

Madrid98 said:


> Parsley? I had about a spoonful or 2 of parsley yesterday as I prepared tabouleh for dinner!!! I'm glad I didn't eat more then!!

Yup, parsley. Neither ginger or parsley is supposed to be an abortificant though. They do cause mild uterine contractions or something like that, but from what I've read it shouldn't really affect a healthy pregnancy. Sex/orgasm can cause you to have uterine contractions too, but many women continue to do that for at least part of their pregnancy!


----------



## k12345t

Nevernormal- I don't know what soy will do for you at this point.. Aren't your boobs killing you? When I made it to day 70 it felt like I had implants in there!! My doctor gave me prometrium, which does not make you ovulate but after taking it for 10 days and then stopping is supposed to bring on your period. I wonder if there are OTC pills out there similar to prometrium? Good luck, I hope something works for you soon!


----------



## nevernormal

k12345t said:


> Nevernormal- I don't know what soy will do for you at this point.. Aren't your boobs killing you? When I made it to day 70 it felt like I had implants in there!! My doctor gave me prometrium, which does not make you ovulate but after taking it for 10 days and then stopping is supposed to bring on your period. I wonder if there are OTC pills out there similar to prometrium? Good luck, I hope something works for you soon!

Lol no my boobs are not killing me. They have been a little sensitive off and on recently, and my hips have been a little achy. That's about it! Prometrium is some kind of progestin, right? I have some progesterone cream (haven't used any yet), so I wonder if I could use that in the same way (well not ingest it, but use it for 10 days or so then stop). I think for the next 3 days I will try parsley tea to try to induce AF... if she doesn't come, I'll probably break down and make the doctor's appointment. I was going to call anyway sometime in July, probably with the appointment in August.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks nevernormal but just to be safe I gave the tabouleh to my friend, lol.

It must be very hard to have such long cycles!!

Xx


----------



## R&JBabybean

Bump


----------



## lollybabe2011

positive opk on cd 17, same like last time, no change with soya here. I am using pre seed as well this cycle


----------



## unapologetik

Just letting everyone know I'm on second round of soy.. 

Cd3- 80mgs
Cd4: 120mgs
Cd5: 160mgs
Cd6: 200mgs
Cd7: 240mgs

I hope it brings my ov day around sooner.. I ov'd cd26 last cycle, I'm not complaining I'm just glad I ov'd at all.

Good luck girls!


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck apologetik!!!!

Lollybaba even if you've O at same time soy may have made your eggie a stronger one. Fx'd


----------



## Crazy4Baby

hey everyone, I have just taken my first dose of soy as I am on cd5. Am worried a little of possible effects to it but so far I seem okay. I took 80mg today and will tomorrow aswell and then up the dosage to 120mg for the final 3 days
Is days 5-9 better than 3-7


----------



## nevernormal

So the parsley tea did not work for me... but it worked for my mom... so we know it's my body that's the problem still... ugg I jsut want to get on with things. I am going to try for a doctor's appointment today since I am on CD102. They probably won't be able to get me in for a couple of weeks though I'm guessing :/


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dear!! Im so sorry it didn't work!!! I think you need to go to the doctor to get yourself sorted. Hopefully it wont be long now!
Xx


----------



## Aliciatm

well took soy now having bleeding idk... if you want read my post has any one else experienced this?


----------



## k12345t

I finished 120 mg of soy/day on Friday- I have had some light spotting since then. The only other side effect I've had was that my forehead feels really oily the last few days, while I normally have very dry skin. So far just faint lines on my OPKs, but I'm very optimistic this round! Good luck everyone!


----------



## nevernormal

Madrid98 said:


> Oh dear!! Im so sorry it didn't work!!! I think you need to go to the doctor to get yourself sorted. Hopefully it wont be long now!
> Xx

Thanks Madrid! I called and made an appointment with an ob/gyn... she can see me Friday! I am terrified yet looking forward to moving forward with things.

Alicia and K, good luck on the soy being helpful for you! I know we all have different struggles, but I know how frustrating TTC can be no matter how well your body works (or doesn't, like mine lol)!


----------



## Madrid98

I dont know about the bleeding/spotting as I didn't experienced it myself. But different bodies different reactions I guess good luck to all of you!!!
Xx


----------



## Jaz78

I took 150mg of soy a day for CD3-7. I am currently CD14, no sign of O from what i can tell. I dont use opks as i havent found them to be reliable for me. I temp chart though. I am worried that it wont do anything for me.


----------



## Madrid98

Any reasons why you took the exact same dosage every day?


----------



## Jaz78

I didnt see any reason to change it. I havent read anything that says that makes it work more efficiently (if anyone has, i'd love the link!!). I believe that clomid is administered with the same amount every day so i figure best to do this the same way.

I picked 150mg because my container of the pills has exactly enought o cover two cycles this way!!

I think i may have O'd today so i talked too soon about being worried about it doing nothing!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Glad you O!!! I don't have a link. I just read in another thread about a doctor explaining how the gradual increase makes it more effective. Never mind now!! Fx'd you catch the eggie!!!
X


----------



## Wishing89

Hi all! :wave: can I joint this thread? I've decided to try soy this cycle and decided to start today so I'll be doing it cds 3 - 7! I'm taking 100mg a day because it's my first month trying it and if it doesn't work I might up it next month. :flower:


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Hey girls, I am on cd 7 and have been taking soy for the past 3 days (5-9). 
I took 80mg on day 5 and 6 and today I took 120mg and will keep to this dose until cd9.
Does this ound okay?


----------



## Aliciatm

I'm confused took soy cd 5-9. Gradually increased dosage anf I've been bleeding so I'm thinkn it's af if it is then I didn't O and my cycle was only 20 days long.! Also my af cycles are about 30 days long is this normal should I expect to O this cycle? Should I retake soy


----------



## Madrid98

Hi wishing89 & welcome to our thread. Of course you can join us! I hope soy works for you as well!!

Crazy4baby it's up to you how much you want to take but I've read that what mKes soy effective is the gradual increase of the dosage during the 5 days you take it. But you have to do what makes you feel more comfortable 

Aliciatm how much soy did you take? Because if you take itfrom cd5-9 your O should be delayed slightly but I don't understand about the bleeding.


----------



## Aliciatm

Okay cd 5 80 mg
Cd 6. 120 mg
Cd 7 160 mg
Cd 8. 160 mg
Cd 9 200 mg


----------



## Aliciatm

Could it have been too much or something


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, if you take too much it could have the opposite effect & stop you from O.


----------



## Aliciatm

Could it make me have af like this? How long will it take to get out of my system or die down


----------



## Madrid98

I really don't know as I've never heard of it causing bleeding for such a long time. 

Have you tried to consult your doctor?


----------



## k12345t

I think it might be working guys!!!!!!
Last month I ovulated around CD 28-30. Today is approx CD 14 (hard to tell based on not sure when AF actually started). Here are my OPK's. Not there yet, but getting close!! I've been doing them in the morning and evening because I work night shift and am not sure if the LH surge goes by the clock or my sleep schedule, lol.
 



Attached Files:







opkprogression.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Madrid98

Definitely getting there!! I also got my +opk on cd14 so I hope it's a good sign for you as well!!!!


----------



## k12345t

Thanks Madrid! Did you use opk's? If so, what time of day?


----------



## Katesmithers

I took my last dose of soy last night! My cycles are normally 38-40 days long. I have a CBFM but that hasn't asked for a test yet. I am afraid I am going to miss my O, so I wanted to start OPKing too. When should I start testing? Minus a minor headache and some hot flashes early on, I haven't had many symptoms. 

Just as an fyi, I took the following doses:

CD3: 100
CD4: 150
CD5: 100 (I forgot I was at three pills, I am supposed to do 150 here))
CD6: 200
CD7: 200


----------



## Charlie_x

Hi everyone sorry to jump in this thred i know its been going quite a while, anyway i was wondering what soy is and where i could get it from/if it is avalibile to anyone?


----------



## Katesmithers

I bought mine online through drugstore.com.


----------



## Madrid98

k12345t said:


> Thanks Madrid! Did you use opk's? If so, what time of day?

Yes I used them & always around 5-6 o'clock. It worked better for me as I could test after coming back from work.

I'm glad that I started with opk's early on that cycle because I was having no ewcm to give me a clue. When I got my positive I was so shocked!!

You can buy soy in Tesco if you are in the UK. That's where I goit it from and it was quite cheap as well.

X


----------



## k12345t

Kate- I started using the OPK's right after I stopped the soy, too nervous I would miss the surge!


----------



## jadenblu

:wave: I'm back for cycle 2! Definitely noticed an improvement last month with O coming forward a bit and it was stronger too (noticed O pains for the first time) so going to stick with it this month. Although I might shift the dosage up a bit, I did a level 100mg last time.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi jadenblue!! It's being a while I haven't heard from you!! Glad you're giving it a go again. On what cd are you now?


----------



## jadenblu

CD5! I started yesterday rather than on CD3 as I was really unsure whether to call CD1 spotting or light. Decided in the end that it was light, but to hold off starting soy that extra day just in case.

How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Not bad!! Very happy with the pregnancy so far and hoping for the best this time!!! I have my first midwife appt next week Friday. Can't wait!!


----------



## nevernormal

Yay my doctor's appointment went well! She did bloodwork, prescribed me some progesterone to get my period started, and then 100 mg clomid for CD4-7! So I guess I won't be trying for a soy baby after all (too bad I paid for the soy already lol), but a clomid baby would make me just as happy :). FXed for all the soy cycles out there, and congrats on any soy BFPs!


----------



## Madrid98

The main thing is to get the help you may want or need. If it's with clomid or soy makes no difference. I'm happy for you too & I'm hoping your af shows sooner than later (I'm sure it's the only time I've wished this for ttc buddies, lol) so that you can get even closer to your well deserved BFP!!

XX


----------



## lollybabe2011

Got the worst ovulation pain have had since I was a teenager on CD19, just hoping this is it. Waiting patiently to test around 10 -12 DPO


----------



## Madrid98

Fx'd the pain was worth it. 

X


----------



## want2beamama

I have just seen this thread and googled Soy(a) Isoflavones on H & B... They look like them come in 750mg. Surely this wouldn't be good to take this much would it? x


----------



## Madrid98

750mg are probably all the components. I don't know how much soy would it be in each capsule. To be honest the tesco's one says 40mg but it isn't all soy either.


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I took soy this cycle and am on cd10, I have had really strong ov pains but havent got a smiley on my opk (using a CB digi).
Is it possible to OV this early as last cycle I ov'd on day 21 but that was without soy


----------



## jadenblu

want2beamama said:


> I have just seen this thread and googled Soy(a) Isoflavones on H & B... They look like them come in 750mg. Surely this wouldn't be good to take this much would it? x

They're the ones I have. They are 3% active isoflavone, so 23mg. H&B normally put the full nutritional label on the site so you can see the full ingredient list.


----------



## Madrid98

Crazy4Baby said:


> I took soy this cycle and am on cd10, I have had really strong ov pains but havent got a smiley on my opk (using a CB digi).
> Is it possible to OV this early as last cycle I ov'd on day 21 but that was without soy

Just keep using the opk's until you get your O:). I O early as well with soy from cd22-24 to cd14-15 so it happens. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid98 said:


> Fx'd the pain was worth it.
> 
> X

Thanks Madrid, patiently waiting, the wait feels too long.


----------



## Madrid98

I know is always a waiting game. Waiting for O, waiting for bfp, waiting for doc appt, waiting for midwife appt, waiting for scan,....................


----------



## chocbunni01

Madrid98 said:


> Crazy4Baby said:
> 
> 
> I took soy this cycle and am on cd10, I have had really strong ov pains but havent got a smiley on my opk (using a CB digi).
> Is it possible to OV this early as last cycle I ov'd on day 21 but that was without soy
> 
> Just keep using the opk's until you get your O:). I O early as well with soy from cd22-24 to cd14-15 so it happens. :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

how long did it take to get bfp with soy? and how often did you take it? i started yesterday which was cd 3, i took 40 mg. im debating whether to take 80 mg for cd 4 and 5 and then 120 for cd 6 and 7.


----------



## Madrid98

I got my bfp first cycle I used it. I took it from cd3 to cd7 in these dosages: 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 120mg & 160mg.

Good luck!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone, this thread is excellent! I've never tried Soy but after 2 months of irregular period and hearing such great success stories about it I've decided to try it next cycle (when AF decided to arrive) Good luck everyone, I'll keep you updated!
xoxo


----------



## China girl

:hi:ladies

I have taken soy on cd3-7. Sometimes I might miss a day and was told I could double up or just take it an extra day. When I take it an extra day my O is delayed a day....is this normal?

Also I take 120mg for the 5 days.

Any suggestons or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## valerie1708

This is my first cycle using SI. I took it CD3-CD7 (120,120,120,160,160) and I think I'm ovulating today (CD15) ... which is excellent because I have PCOS and don't ov every cycle or have a regular AF. Fingers crossed I am one of those lucky women who get BFP first cycle using soya ...

:dust:


----------



## China girl

valerie1708 said:


> This is my first cycle using SI. I took it CD3-CD7 (120,120,120,160,160) and I think I'm ovulating today (CD15) ... which is excellent because I have PCOS and don't ov every cycle or have a regular AF. Fingers crossed I am one of those lucky women who get BFP first cycle using soya ...
> 
> :dust:

FX'd for you!!


----------



## k12345t

China girl, I don't know about taking it an extra day if you miss one. It seems like missing one day would lower your estrogen levels, then starting back up would increase them again, maybe this would confuse your body?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hey gals! Took soy for the first time this month and am feeling what I can only imagine are ovulation pains? (Yay!) Only I am getting them on both side, kind of a dull ache. Anyone else? (Ignore my ticker, it is 2 or 3 days fast)


----------



## Kathy1978

Hi girls,
I just finished reading this entire post and would love to join in :) 
I am on my first cycle of trying Soy. Today is CD 10 and have been feeling odd dull cramping around my uterus/ovary areas which I have heard is common with soy and hope that it means its doing something good! :)
I took the soy cd3-7
CD 3: 100
CD 4:150
CD5:175
CD6: 200
CD7: 200

I usually have 28/30 day cycles with ovulation usually occuring around cd 20 so my LP has been short since trying to conceive (this is mo 4). Last mo my Dr tested me and found that I had low progesterone and prescribed me prometrium however last mo it didnt look like I ovulated at all (I use dig clearblue OPK's) so I wasnt able to use the prometrium. So this month I am hoping that the Soy will bring my ovulation up and then I can take the prometrium during the LP... 
Also I had a conception reading done by JennyRenny and she says I will get my BFP on July 29th with twins and my EDD would be April 6th which happens to be our 1yr wedding annaversary date...thought that was quite interesting... So fingers crossed she predicted accurate! 
Its so nice having other girls that are going through the same thing and we can have a place to vent to :) Thanks ladies!!!
Good luck to all....


----------



## China girl

k12345t said:


> China girl, I don't know about taking it an extra day if you miss one. It seems like missing one day would lower your estrogen levels, then starting back up would increase them again, maybe this would confuse your body?

Hey K,
Thanks for the info. I never thought of it that way. I will make sure I take my dosage on the recommended days....thank you again for the insight:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone, this thread is excellent! I've never tried Soy but after 2 months of irregular period and hearing such great success stories about it I've decided to try it next cycle (when AF decided to arrive) Good luck everyone, I'll keep you updated!
> xoxo

Please do keep in touch. It'll be great to add more bfp's to this thread!!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to all the ladies that decided to join this thread!!! It's always nice to have different opinions and experiences.

I really hope that you'll get your bfp's very soon!!! :happydance:

XX


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Hi I am now on cd 11 and havent ov'd yet but I have got a bit of CM so I think I am not far off
I took soy days 5-9 
Day 5 - 80mg
Day 6 - 80mg 
Day 7 - 120mg
Day 8 - 120mg
Day 9 - 160mg


----------



## k12345t

Well, looks like I was wrong about being close to ovulating.... my OPK's are driving me nuts!! I'm up to taking 3 a day because I don't want to miss this surge, lol. In the morning they look 1/2 way there, then get lighter as the day goes on. 
I took a pregnancy test thinking that maybe the OPK's were picking up HCG, which would explain why they were darker in the morning, but only see the thinnest & faintest line.. in other words, BFN! I'm not giving up, I just know this is my cycle!!! 
I'm attaching the HCG pic just for the heck of it (preparing you for 10 days after I finally get my LH surge and I take ten tests per day and beg everyone to find a line). :haha:

How are you ladies doing?
 



Attached Files:







abc 047.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MissTanya

Just wanted to say Hi! Another newbie to soy this cycle...

When I went off the pill last time, I fell pregnant instantly. Not this time, am about to start my third cycle off the pill...I am having 30 day cycles, but my periods are very noticeably lighter, so I am not sure what is going on with my body or even if I am ovulating - hence soy this cycle. 

Had a conception reading from Sandra (just for fun) and she reckons I won't conceive til November. Everyone around me is falling pregnant and I am really hoping she is wrong - though I almost feel resigned to the fact. 

Ah well. We shall see! 

Can I ask...I've taken 120mg soy for theist 3 days, should I increase for the next two or leave it? I'm not sure if I am having problems ovulating or not and my cycles aren't too long. Thanks & good luck! xx


----------



## China girl

I take 120mg for the full 5 days


----------



## k12345t

I took 120 mg each day but don't think I've ovulated yet... next cycle (hopefully there won't be one) I will slowly increase the dose.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome and good luck MissTanya!!!

k12345t on what cd are you? and when do you normally O without soy?

X


----------



## k12345t

Madrid, 
There's no normal for me, haha! :)
I'm approx on CD 20. My last cycle I ovulated on CD 28-30. My cycle before that was a 70+ day cycle, and I didn't use OPK's, so I don't know if I ever O'd. I had EWCM four separate times on that long cycle, each time thinking, "I'm finally ovulating!" My body has been so out of whack that I honestly can't even guess at what is going to happen. It will just make that BFP even more exciting! 

Katie


----------



## lollybabe2011

Charlie_x said:


> Hi everyone sorry to jump in this thred i know its been going quite a while, anyway i was wondering what soy is and where i could get it from/if it is avalibile to anyone?

Charlie, Soya is soya Isoflavones. If you are in the UK I use the Lamberts brand it contains 50mg active soya Isoflavones per tablet.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Any one get hot flushes post ovulation with Soy. I am 8DPO and since yesterday I am getting hot flushes, not feeling warm generally but just sudden surge of heat in a very strange way.

By the way, HPT negative and cervix low at moment.


----------



## k12345t

Lollybabe,
I haven't been there yet, but was thinking this might be a good sign for you!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Madrid98

Yes I had hot flushes but can't remember exactly how many dpo I was.

k12345t is weird you haven't O yet if you are on cd20 but if you are getting faint positives it shouldn't be long. Do you chart? Has your temp gone up?

X


----------



## k12345t

I don't chart because there is no consistency in my schedule (I am a nurse and work night shifts, so my sleep schedule is all over the place). I do spot check my temps when I first get up and they started around 97.3 degrees, this morning was 97.7. But I've read a lot about not reading into BBT if you don't do it at the same time each morning. 

I just bought 50 more OPK's, so I will definitely catch this surge, and then my husband, when it happens!


----------



## Kathy1978

Crazy4Baby said:


> Hi I am now on cd 11 and havent ov'd yet but I have got a bit of CM so I think I am not far off
> I took soy days 5-9
> Day 5 - 80mg
> Day 6 - 80mg
> Day 7 - 120mg
> Day 8 - 120mg
> Day 9 - 160mg

Hey Crazy4Baby I see that you and I are on the same cycle day..maybe we could be buddies? Im new to this forum so Im not sure what to do but I thought it was cool to find someone who matches up on CD's :)
Good luck and hopefully we can both have some great news this month :)


----------



## k12345t

Welcome Kathy!! What CD are you on right now?


----------



## Kathy1978

k12345t said:


> Welcome Kathy!! What CD are you on right now?

Today is CD12..what about you?? The wait for a positive O is worse to me than waiting for a BFP i think...last mo I never got a positive so I doubt I O'd which is a little worrisome... I will be so excited to actually see a positive O this cycle and sometime around CD 15 would be amazing!!!!


----------



## k12345t

I'm on CD 21, last month I o'd around CD 28-30, so getting close!! Hopefully you are too! I know what you mean about waiting to O being as bad as waiting for a BFP-- but at least I get two lines on every OPK, lol.


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies,

I hope you all are well.

I am a bit fed up....:af: has not showed and I usaually have a 29 day cycle. As you can see by my temps that [email protected]#$ should already be hear and now FF has given me dotted lines instead of my solid line...grrrr!!!! I really hate my body right now!!!

okay, rant over :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Can I join you ladies? Another soy newbie trying it out for the 1st time this cycle. 

I usually have 35 day cycles, with OV around CD22 after my miscarriages. I'm hoping to get it back to CD17 or so. 

I was planning on taking 160 mg from CD 3-7. Should I start off at a lower amount, and increase it as I go along?


----------



## 3boys

Hope soy works for all you lovely ladies this month! x x


----------



## Crazy4Baby

hey kathy, I would love to be buddies. Are you trying soy this month?


----------



## Kendrae

Hey ladies! Just wondering if anyone knows the number of lucky girls on this site that got pregnant while taking soy? 

I am really considering trying to use it next cycle. Congrats to all who have been blessed with pregnancy, and goodluck to us that are still trying!!


----------



## k12345t

Tweak ~ I would start at a lower dose and go up. On some sites I've seen not to go above 120 mg the first time-- but browse through the earlier posts in this thread and you can see what other women tried. I did 120 mg each time and think I might be ovulating today (CD 21) when last month was CD 28-30ish. Good luck, and welcome!!

China girl ~ That sucks! I don't know what you mean by dotted lines on FF? Could you be pregnant and that's why she isn't here yet? 

Kendrae ~ I've seen different sites where maybe 75% of the women who tried soy got pregnant their first cycle. https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


By the way, guess who had EWCM today!?!?!? Still negative OPK but I think I'm going with my body and not a thin little test strip. Wow, never thought I'd post about my CM on the internet. Ha!! ;)


----------



## mammag

Hi guys, sorry to pop in on your thread here, but I had a quick question, I took Soy this cycle, CD 1-5 200 mg, and I just got my + OPK!! But what I was wondering is, on the soy did you all typically ovulate the day after your positive OPK or did your surge last longer than usual? Thanks!! :)


----------



## k12345t

Congrats Mammag, is that earlier than normal for you? I don't have an answer for you-- just wanted to wish you good luck this cycle!


----------



## mammag

It is, a couple of days earlier than usual actually! I'm excited, and the EWCM quality and quantity is RIDICULOUS!! I'm also beginning to get pretty good O pains on my Right side, so I'm thinking that I'll O tomorrow for sure. We're visiting family so it's hard for me to temp, but I'm going to try to the next couple of days, because the not knowing will drive me insane.


----------



## Lollipopxxx

I had the same Hun loads of ewcm which I never had, before I think I ov Monday, had a strong ov it was so painful felt like left ovary was going to burst! I typically ov cd 21 but cd 14 had loads of ewcm was absolutely leaking! sorry for tmi, ov was cd 17 which came 4 days earlier for me, would be interested to hear the response from everyonexxx


----------



## k12345t

I know it's not quite there, will do another later today, but I am counting it. Lots of EWCM (less than last month, but it seems a lot stretchier) and random little jolts of pain in right lower pelvic area.
 



Attached Files:







abc 065.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! I can see you've been quite busy around here!! 

Welcome to those who have decided to join us & I hope you'll get your bfp's in your first soy cycle also. 

Mamag I've always bd the day I got my +opk but never the day after. I guess you can tell if you've O or not because you'll go all dry straight after O. 

Xx


----------



## Tweak0605

k12345t said:


> Tweak ~ I would start at a lower dose and go up. On some sites I've seen not to go above 120 mg the first time-- but browse through the earlier posts in this thread and you can see what other women tried. I did 120 mg each time and think I might be ovulating today (CD 21) when last month was CD 28-30ish. Good luck, and welcome!!

Thank you!

I think I may tier it. I'm gonna do 40, 80, 120, 120, 160. Maybe that'll work? If not, I'll try straight 120 next time.


----------



## chocbunni01

i was just wondering if there are any ladies who are on here that were pretty sure they did not O before soy and now it seems its occuring immediately after taking soy. my body is playing with me. today is cd 7 and my cycles vary but this past cycle was 22 and the one before was 25. just wondering if i could be Oing. the cm is turning ewcm and is stretchy and very noticable( i know it doesnt guarantee anything)... anybody experience that? i have been using bbt but one day my temp was low, maybe due to the A/C being on all night, and the next day it was nearly a degree higher... :shrug:


----------



## lollybabe2011

mammag said:


> It is, a couple of days earlier than usual actually! I'm excited, and the EWCM quality and quantity is RIDICULOUS!! I'm also beginning to get pretty good O pains on my Right side, so I'm thinking that I'll O tomorrow for sure. We're visiting family so it's hard for me to temp, but I'm going to try to the next couple of days, because the not knowing will drive me insane.

mamag , mine was about 1 day after, if that helps


----------



## China girl

K, I got my self sorted FINALLY!!!! I tell you, when I took soy oh back in March I missed a day and doubled up the next two days and I ovulated on cd17. It made me have a longer cycle. I did it agian this month missed a day and instead of doubling up I just took it an extra day...same thing happened, ov on cd 17 and delayed my cycle. Now in Feb I took it for the 5 days straight and and ov on cd13:shrug: who knows. Not going to give up on the soy. Still going to take my 120mg on cd3-7

If you ladies don't chart I really suggest you do and I am going to get me some OKS this time around. As you can see I am REALLY getting DETERMINED!!!!


----------



## Jaz78

Kathy1978 said:


> Today is CD12..what about you?? The wait for a positive O is worse to me than waiting for a BFP i think...last mo I never got a positive so I doubt I O'd which is a little worrisome... I will be so excited to actually see a positive O this cycle and sometime around CD 15 would be amazing!!!!

I so agree!! I generally have very long, ireegular cycles so I am very happy when I O! OPKs dont work for me but i can generally tell and then have to wait for temps to back it up. I think I O'd CD15 this cycle, my first on soy! good luck!!



China girl said:


> :wave:ladies,
> 
> I hope you all are well.
> 
> I am a bit fed up....:af: has not showed and I usaually have a 29 day cycle. As you can see by my temps that [email protected]#$ should already be hear and now FF has given me dotted lines instead of my solid line...grrrr!!!! I really hate my body right now!!!
> 
> okay, rant over :)

From looking at your chart, AF has come now? I so can empathise about hating your own body. I hate mine so much with all this TTC stuff.

My temps are pretty crap this cycle. very low for LP. Did anyone else find their temps much lower than usual after O?


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I am on cd14 today and have not o'd yet but I have started to get a lot of CM and at times it has been like EWCM so I really hope I get my smiley in the next couple of days. Last cycle (without soy) I o'd on cd21 so hope i can bring that few days earlier with soy.
Most ppl I've read on here have taken soy days 3-7 whereas I took it on days 5-9. Does that mean I will ov later than those taking soy days 3-7?


----------



## mammag

Ok, so for the girls that come on this thread looking for info on Soy here is the cycle I am having with it so far.

I normally Ovulate CD 17-18 w/out a lot of CM, I typically get very painful tender breasts the day of my Positive OPK (the day before O) and they stay painful and sore until about 5-6 dpo. I've only ever felt my ovulation one time, not sure why that month was different, but I had strong O pains.

Ok, so with the Soy, I took 200mg on CD 1-5, I took it in the evening before bed and didn't have any side effects except for a headache on CD 3. I have a TON of EWCM, more quantity and clearer than I have ever had, I got my first positive OPK on a digi yesterday, but my IC's were not as dark as they usually get, but today CD 16 it was very positive, so today is my surge day, so it did not make me O any earlier than usual; however; don't be discouraged, I'm having such strong O pains that I just took two Tylenol (and I never take ANYTHING like that!!) And there is NO pain in my breasts, not even a twinge!! Which is exciting, they typically hurt so bad that they keep me awake at night. SO while the Soy did not bring my O date up, it has given me a much stronger O, way way better EWCM and has completely gotten rid of my painful tender pre-O breasts. Hopefully I will be able to update later with my :bfp:!!!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/003-1.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/004-1.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/006.jpg


----------



## 3boys

wow great opk lines hun! x x


----------



## mammag

Thank You, Thank You ((takes a bow)) :haha:


----------



## k12345t

Mammag, you are so lucky you didn't get painful breasts this cycle!! I took soy days 5-9 and it did make me O 6-8 days earlier, but I feel very tender! I also had period-like cramps on & off yesterday. My temp went up 0.7 degrees F this am. I had less CM than normal, but it was stretchier.


----------



## mammag

I know, I'm so excited!! Every time I feel anything I'm like, Ohhh, there they are, lol. But I am always wrong!! I really hope the Soy makes the difference for me!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

mammag im glad your having success. as for me its cd 10 and walah nothing.. thought yesterdays opk was post it wasnt anyways neither was todays opk. but still getting high on cbfm. wishing id o soon. i hope this hasnt messed me up for cycles to come :( im cramping really strongly. idk what to think


----------



## mammag

Did you get O cramps on one side last month when u got ur pos OPK Alicia?


----------



## Aliciatm

i dont remember but last night i know it was ovary pain bc it hurt so bad and lasted for about 10 mins it was on my left side felt like it was about to burst lol maybe im gonna O in a few days idk


----------



## mammag

I think you should go by your cycle before last and not expect a positive OPK for a few more days.


----------



## Aliciatm

i didnt even ovulate until cd 18. or something like that. idk but my chart the incomplete first one looks better than all of them i just dont understand why cbfm would give me highs so early last cycle it didnt give me highs until cd 13.. it started a cd 9.... isnt that a little early


----------



## mammag

Since you were annovulatory last cycle it doesn't have an idea of your cycles yet, it might take another month.

Knifewife just got her Soy :bfp: over in my thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## lollybabe2011

mammag said:


> Ok, so for the girls that come on this thread looking for info on Soy here is the cycle I am having with it so far.
> 
> I normally Ovulate CD 17-18 w/out a lot of CM, I typically get very painful tender breasts the day of my Positive OPK (the day before O) and they stay painful and sore until about 5-6 dpo. I've only ever felt my ovulation one time, not sure why that month was different, but I had strong O pains.
> 
> Ok, so with the Soy, I took 200mg on CD 1-5, I took it in the evening before bed and didn't have any side effects except for a headache on CD 3. I have a TON of EWCM, more quantity and clearer than I have ever had, I got my first positive OPK on a digi yesterday, but my IC's were not as dark as they usually get, but today CD 16 it was very positive, so today is my surge day, so it did not make me O any earlier than usual; however; don't be discouraged, I'm having such strong O pains that I just took two Tylenol (and I never take ANYTHING like that!!) And there is NO pain in my breasts, not even a twinge!! Which is exciting, they typically hurt so bad that they keep me awake at night. SO while the Soy did not bring my O date up, it has given me a much stronger O, way way better EWCM and has completely gotten rid of my painful tender pre-O breasts. Hopefully I will be able to update later with my :bfp:!!!!
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/003-1.jpg
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/004-1.jpg
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/006.jpg

mammag, 
I had similar experience to yours, no change in ovulation, but very very strong pains.
Thanks


----------



## Aliciatm

Well idk what to think should I retry soy or what next cycle


----------



## lollybabe2011

Aliciatm said:


> Well idk what to think should I retry soy or what next cycle

Alicia personally I had good response to this, my response will be to retry, but it is up to you to make that decision.
I dont have a :bfp: yet (10 DPO as per fertility friend, but 8DPO based on when I got ovulation pains). I think the discrepancy is becuase I get LH surge for 2 days before I ovulate, this is the same for me regardless of soya.

On another note, if you dont understand your cycle very well though, the other option is to stay off soya and get to know your cycle for 2-3 months before restarting soya.
HTH


----------



## Aliciatm

I think if it's a no go this cycle I'm gonna wait one more cycle then retry it


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> I think if it's a no go this cycle I'm gonna wait one more cycle then retry it

I think that's the best way to go about it.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies & bye! I'm going on holidays for 3-4 wks. I don't know if I'll be able to acces the Internet where we r going. 
Just sending lots of baby dust your way & hoping that this thread will be full of bfp's when I return!!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Have a fantastic time, you deserve it and thanks for all your help and support you've given to everyone on this thread xxx


----------



## lollybabe2011

Aliciatm said:


> I think if it's a no go this cycle I'm gonna wait one more cycle then retry it

That is a good idea


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies & bye! I'm going on holidays for 3-4 wks. I don't know if I'll be able to acces the Internet where we r going.
> Just sending lots of baby dust your way & hoping that this thread will be full of bfp's when I return!!!!
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Madrid, have a lovely holiday


----------



## lollybabe2011

I dont think it will be happening this month for me. CD 28 of 33 days cycle and I am now getting the back pain I get when Aunt flow is due soon. I need go and buy my persona sticks and midstream OPK, I still have enough soya for next cycle.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies & bye! I'm going on holidays for 3-4 wks. I don't know if I'll be able to acces the Internet where we r going.
> Just sending lots of baby dust your way & hoping that this thread will be full of bfp's when I return!!!!
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Enjoy your vacation! 


Woke up with loads of nausea... FX'd for a BFP in a few days and not a stomach bug! :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies & bye! I'm going on holidays for 3-4 wks. I don't know if I'll be able to acces the Internet where we r going.
> Just sending lots of baby dust your way & hoping that this thread will be full of bfp's when I return!!!!
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Have a great vacation! 



lollybabe2011 said:


> I dont think it will be happening this month for me. CD 28 of 33 days cycle and I am now getting the back pain I get when Aunt flow is due soon. I need go and buy my persona sticks and midstream OPK, I still have enough soya for next cycle.

FXed for you! Hope AF doesn't show up!



mrsthomas623 said:


> Woke up with loads of nausea... FX'd for a BFP in a few days and not a stomach bug! :haha:

FXed for you too! Sounds like good symptoms so far!


----------



## k12345t

Have a wonderful vacation!!!

I just had ovulation bleeding, which I read is a good thing!! I am really getting my hopes up this cycle, let's hope it works out for all of us!


----------



## lollybabe2011

k12345t said:


> Have a wonderful vacation!!!
> 
> I just had ovulation bleeding, which I read is a good thing!! I am really getting my hopes up this cycle, let's hope it works out for all of us!

Hope you get your BFP


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone, got my soy today thanks to my TTC Buddy Lollipopxxx and hopefully my AF will come in the next few days!

Just a couple of questions..

What CD shall I start and stop taking soy?
How many MG do I take a day?
When should I start testing on OPKS?

Sorry for the endless questions!

Any advice appreciated as always! :D

xo


----------



## k12345t

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone, got my soy today thanks to my TTC Buddy Lollipopxxx and hopefully my AF will come in the next few days!
> 
> Just a couple of questions..
> 
> What CD shall I start and stop taking soy?
> How many MG do I take a day?
> When should I start testing on OPKS?
> 
> Sorry for the endless questions!
> 
> Any advice appreciated as always! :D
> 
> xo


Welcome!! There are lots of options on when to start & what dose to take. I'd read through the earlier postings on this thread to see what each person tried to help you decide. I did 120 mg per day on days 5-9 (or 4-8, not sure). I started testing on OPK's right after stopping the soy. Didn't ovulate until day 21, but it gave me peace of mind. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Aliciatm

just got prescribe clomid taking it next cycle


----------



## mrsthomas623

Aliciatm said:


> just got prescribe clomid taking it next cycle

Good luck!! FX'd and TX'd (toes crossed :winkwink:) for you!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Aliciatm said:


> just got prescribe clomid taking it next cycle

Aaaaaawww Hun, fingers crossed, hoping you get your sticky bean soon xxx:happydance:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone, got my soy today thanks to my TTC Buddy Lollipopxxx and hopefully my AF will come in the next few days!
> 
> Just a couple of questions..
> 
> What CD shall I start and stop taking soy?
> How many MG do I take a day?
> When should I start testing on OPKS?
> 
> Sorry for the endless questions!
> 
> Any advice appreciated as always! :D
> 
> xo[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I've read on some threads, some women ovulating 7days after stopping the last dose, with me 7 days after noticed loads of ewcm which I never had in the last 11mnths of TTC was absolutely leaking! Got my positive opk 9 days after my last dose of soy which was day 17 instead of cd21/22 which has been the norm for me so I would say my ov was brought forward definitely xxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

k12345t said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, got my soy today thanks to my TTC Buddy Lollipopxxx and hopefully my AF will come in the next few days!
> 
> Just a couple of questions..
> 
> What CD shall I start and stop taking soy?
> How many MG do I take a day?
> When should I start testing on OPKS?
> 
> Sorry for the endless questions!
> 
> Any advice appreciated as always! :D
> 
> xo
> 
> 
> Welcome!! There are lots of options on when to start & what dose to take. I'd read through the earlier postings on this thread to see what each person tried to help you decide. I did 120 mg per day on days 5-9 (or 4-8, not sure). I started testing on OPK's right after stopping the soy. Didn't ovulate until day 21, but it gave me peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I think I'll do the same with OPKs just to make sure I don't miss O cos I have no idea when I've been ovulating the last 2 months cos of long cycle. :wacko:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipopxxx said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, got my soy today thanks to my TTC Buddy Lollipopxxx and hopefully my AF will come in the next few days!
> 
> Just a couple of questions..
> 
> What CD shall I start and stop taking soy?
> How many MG do I take a day?
> When should I start testing on OPKS?
> 
> Sorry for the endless questions!
> 
> Any advice appreciated as always! :D
> 
> xo[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I've read on some threads, some women ovulating 7days after stopping the last dose, with me 7 days after noticed loads of ewcm which I never had in the last 11mnths of TTC was absolutely leaking! Got my positive opk 9 days after my last dose of soy which was day 17 instead of cd21/22 which has been the norm for me so I would say my ov was brought forward definitely xxx
> 
> Yay! I hope soy brings mind forward and my cycles shorter. I think I'll got from day 2-7 and gradually higher the dosage as that worked for Madrid and she's PG :D So excited! xoxoClick to expand...


----------



## mammag

Wanted to pop in and show you my OPK from today, this makes four days of blaring positive OPK's

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0010.jpg
test line is left, control is right.


----------



## Lollipopbop

mammag said:


> Wanted to pop in and show you my OPK from today, this makes four days of blaring positive OPK's
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0010.jpg
> test line is left, control is right.

Yay, congrats! BD like crazy haha. Do you think this is cos of soy?
Good luck for this cycle xoxo


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I just discovered this thread. I'm on my first soy cycle, and I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday but won't know for sure until I get a couple more days of high temps. I took 200mg soy CD2-6.


----------



## Glowbug

Mamag. Awesome. Do u normally have positives like that?
Mine were darker than ever this cycle!!! Good luck


----------



## BellaSyd79

hey ladies, Im new here, I have been stalking for the last day or so!

Ok, I had a miscarriage in april & i was 6w4d along.

I have PCOS, (tho not in blood work) my cycles are irregular.

But I got one On June 26th. ON day 3 I took iso, thru till day 7. On The 12th July, I got my pos OPKs at 1145am, that night about 7pm, I had a massive sharp pain on my right side, above my hip and it lasted for about 3-5 minutes, I then had a shower and found EWCM, it was grose LOL, so I BD'd that night and wednesday, As of WED night OPKS was fading, thursday normal.

SO IM hoping I ovulated, pretty sure I did! IM excited & hoping I get my BFP this month. IM about 4 DPO (assuming it was wednesday, but i think tue night when I felt the popping feeling)

I have had a headache for 2 days now :cry:

Nice to meet you all xo


----------



## k12345t

Hello Bella,
It does sound like you ovulated!! 
I couldn't believe how painful ovulation was with soy on board--- I almost think the OPK's were unnecessary, lol. For a few hours I was convinced that I had given myself an ovarian cyst. Thankfully, I feel back to normal now. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Def sounds like you ovulated Bella! Good luck to you!


AFM - I'm on my last dose of soy tomorrow! Have taken 80, 80, 120, 120, and now I'll take 160 tomorrow. Praying this works and I go back to my CD17 ovulation day. Or close to it. I know this probably doesn't have anything to do with it, but I've been having lots and lots of CM lately. Quite strange.


----------



## babegurl77

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join. I have been a silent stalker for a long time now. But would like to start taking. My AF just showed today and I am going to start taking soy. I've been reading up on it for endless hours. I don't temp or anything really, just kinda let things happen. I do opks though, but not faithfully. I have decided to change my routine a bit and hopefully have better luck. 
I am really not sure what dosage to take soy. I have seen so many different answers. Like Day 1: 80mg, Day 2: 120, Day 3:160, Day 4:200 and Day 5: 200 to 240mgs. Is there a certain way to determine what is right for you? 

- Joy


----------



## LittleBird

babegurl77 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join. I have been a silent stalker for a long time now. But would like to start taking. My AF just showed today and I am going to start taking soy. I've been reading up on it for endless hours. I don't temp or anything really, just kinda let things happen. I do opks though, but not faithfully. I have decided to change my routine a bit and hopefully have better luck.
> I am really not sure what dosage to take soy. I have seen so many different answers. Like Day 1: 80mg, Day 2: 120, Day 3:160, Day 4:200 and Day 5: 200 to 240mgs. Is there a certain way to determine what is right for you?
> 
> - Joy

Well, my research on Soy Iso was talking about how it's similar to Clomid in how it works, and you should take 2x the Soy that you would take of Clomid. My first Clomid cycle was 50mg, the second one was 100mg. The 100mg seemed to have a good result with my follicles. This cycle, I was traveling so my FS wanted me to do an unmedicated cycle. I decided at the last minute to try Soy and see what happens. Since 100mg Clomid worked for me, I took 200mg Soy. All 5 days, CD 2-6. I think a typical starting dose for Clomid is 50mg, so I would recommend starting with at least 100mg Soy. Some ladies increase the dosage each day, but I was just following my normal Clomid dosage.

After reading a lot of stuff online, there are some ladies who have found that Soy doesn't help them. It could make ovulation occur later in the cycle or prevent it altogether. So if I were starting on Soy without having done Clomid or anything else, I might keep my dosage around 100-160mg. For myself, I jumped in on the deep end because I had a starting dose of Clomid to compare it to.

This is just my way of reasoning for dosage, there are probably some other ladies who have their own reasons or other research that makes them decide to take a different dosage. On one of the early pages for this thread, there was a link to a poll for Soy Iso BFPs where ladies were sharing the dosage they followed, so you could get some ideas there. Good luck! I hope this is the key for all of our BFPs!


----------



## babegurl77

Thanks littlebird that was very helpful. I just checked the soy I bought and it's 50mg per capsule. So I think I will start tonight with 100mg, and go from there. I have plenty of time to research before bed. Which leads to another question, I hope you ladies can answer. Do I take the soy and then go right to bed, or do I take the soy like an hour before bed? Any help would be great. :)


----------



## k12345t

Babegurl,
I would take the soy before bed so you sleep through any side effects you might have. I have read that what really matters is taking it at the same time each day.


----------



## babegurl77

Thank you k12345t. I will make sure I take it at the same time each night. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies - Can I join in? I'm on cycle 5 TTC #1. I'm 27 and my OH is 33. We're healthy, fit, and in shape. I'm on CD7 and decided last minute yesterday (CD6) to give soy a try. I know it's supposed to be cd5-9 but I'm just going to do 6-9 since I started late. I took 120mg yesterday and today. On CD8-9, I'm not sure if I'll stick to 120 or up it to 160...we'll see.

If we don't catch this cycle, I'm going to start it earlier next cycle and probably do CD1-5 or 2-6...

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## babegurl77

Hi gardenofedens. I just joined this group today. Its nice to meet you! I'm a little over a month shy of 34. We are trying for baby #3. I have a 16 year old and a 13 year old. Today is Cd1 for me and I will be using soy with this cycle. Can't wait to hear more about you. :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone, old and new! I'm still waiting on AF to come to start my first cycle of soy. My period was irregular last month so I'm 1 day late according to last months cycle but 16 days late according to my regular one so I'm all over the place :wacko: 
But I'm not convinced I'm PG to say the least but I've got high hopes for soy! Just spoke to a lady on here who got her BFP on first soy cycle so I'm excited. 

I'm TTC #1, how about every one else?

Good luck to everyone this cycle xoxo


----------



## babegurl77

Hi Lollipop! I just joined this thread today.This is my cd1 and I am trying soy this cycle. I have been NTNP and on/off TTC for about a year. Good luck and lotsa baby dust to you!!


----------



## gardenofedens

babegurl77 said:


> Hi gardenofedens. I just joined this group today. Its nice to meet you! I'm a little over a month shy of 34. We are trying for baby #3. I have a 16 year old and a 13 year old. Today is Cd1 for me and I will be using soy with this cycle. Can't wait to hear more about you. :)

Hi Joy, I think you're only the second person I've found on here in CA! I'm in NorCal too but in the southern bay area. What days are you going to take soy? How long have you been trying? What do your kids think about you having another baby? May I ask if it's with the same partner? My siblings are 10, 13, and 15 years younger than me. Personally, I loved it but a friend of mine had a sibling who was 14 years younger than her and she hated it... What do your kids think?


----------



## babegurl77

Hi. I used to live in San Jose when I was a kid, and then moved up here to Vacaville in junior high. Been here off and on since.:)
I'm going to start the soy today, cd1. I've read so many mixed reviews of when to start it. So I'm going to try it this way this month and if it doesn't work, then I may change it up next cycle. I think I will start tonight at bedtime with 100 mg.
My first husband and I are long divorced, its been 7 years now. The ex is my two sons father. We separated when my second child was about 2. And not long after that I filed for divorce. 
I am now getting married- next month actually- to a guy I had a major crush on in high school. He didn't even know I existed back then. Lol. Funny how things turn on. We have been together for almost 2 years now. Anyhow, my new dh to be has two children of his own. One girl who just turned 8 and a little boy who just turned 3. They live with their mother in Colorado. And he hasn't seen them in about a year. :(
I've always wanted a little girl, and that's what I'm hoping for. But whatever it is, I will be happy. Just got to get this darn baby making to work. Lol
My children don't know we're trying to conceive. My 16 year old lives with his dad now, so I don't think he will really be upset. But my 13 year old, is my baby. It may take him some time to get used to not being the center of attention. I don't plan to tell them until/if I become pg. I also haven't told my family either. They are so judgmental, and I really don't need their stress added to the stress of ttc. But of course if we are blessed with a pregnancy, I will tell them. :)
I have a brother who is 10 years older than me, a sister who is 12 years older than me, a brother who is 16 years older than me and then a sister who is 19 years older than me. Kinda crazy. I really only grew up with my brother who is 10 years older and my sis who is 12 years older. The rest were all grown and out of the house by the time I was born. I don't see them much. They live on the east coast. I see we are similar with the sibling age differences. It's nice to meet someone else who understands the age gap. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Since this is getting OT, I'll PM you. :)

Good luck to you with the soy. Hopefully we'll both catch this cycle!!


----------



## Glowbug

I ovulated SooooOooo strong this cycle. And like 8 days early. 
I'm feelin lucky&#57616;&#57616;&#57616;
Yah baby! &#57430; I'll let you know!!!!


----------



## babegurl77

Good luck Glowbug!! Lotsa baby dust your way. :)
By the way what is Metformin?


----------



## Glowbug

Thanks babegirl!!!!

It's actually a medicine for diabetes but is used to treat women trying to get pregnant. It helps ovary function and helps you if your insulin resistant too!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck Glowbug! :dust:


So, I have a question for all you soy ladies. I'm on CD 7, and taking my last dose of soy. I did 80,80,120,120,160 on CD 3-7. Last night, I got 2 very sharp twinges in my left ovary area. It was a quick twinge, but like a sharp pain going through it. It's like a dull ache this morning. Did anyone else get this, early on in their cycle?


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Tweak - I had exactly the same pains on cd9 of taking soy and I took the EXACT same dose you did except cd5-9. Unfortunately I didnt have any opks to test with but bought some the next day (cd10) and have been testing since with no positve. I am on cd 18 and last cycle I o'd on cd21.
Hope we get our pos opks this month


----------



## k12345t

Tweak-
I did feel random twinges like that on both sides, but didn't ovulate until awhile later. Must just be those ovaries kicking into high gear!

I think I just had implantation bleeding!!!!! I'll update you guys in a few days with my BFP! ;) Thinking positively.......


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Good luck - is this your first time using soy?


----------



## k12345t

Yes it is! I can't wait to test.


----------



## Crazy4Baby

what day did you ov on and how long are yur cycles usually?


----------



## Tweak0605

k12345t said:


> Tweak-
> I did feel random twinges like that on both sides, but didn't ovulate until awhile later. Must just be those ovaries kicking into high gear!
> 
> I think I just had implantation bleeding!!!!! I'll update you guys in a few days with my BFP! ;) Thinking positively.......

Thank you!! I did some searching online, and found that people on Clomid did get those random twinges as well. So that's what I was thinking - the ovaries kicking into gear. 


Good luck to you!!! Loads of :dust: Can't wait to see that BFP ;)


----------



## Lollipopbop

k12345t said:


> Tweak-
> I did feel random twinges like that on both sides, but didn't ovulate until awhile later. Must just be those ovaries kicking into high gear!
> 
> I think I just had implantation bleeding!!!!! I'll update you guys in a few days with my BFP! ;) Thinking positively.......

That sounds positive! Good luck xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Crazy4Baby said:


> what day did you ov on and how long are yur cycles usually?

I got my + OPK on CD 21, which was 7/13.


----------



## LittleBird

k12345t -- good luck! I hope this is the cycle you get your BFP!

tweak -- I have had twinges with the Clomid and Soy in my ovaries, an achiness in general. I think it's normal. It was so strong last cycle I thought it could be a cyst, but it went away when AF came.

AFM -- I just got crosshairs from FF. I'm 3DPO now. I guess I'll give DH the good news that he gets the night off! :winkwink:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hello lovely ladies! I've been stalking this thread and have read it from start to finish and I am EXCITED to try taking SI! I've read a lot about it, and judging from this thread alone and the BFPs, I'd say everything I've read so far is accurate!

Just finally started a new cycle today, and I'll be taking SI from CD 3 -7. I haven't decided which dosage yet......anyone else going to start to take SI this week? I normally don't ovulate at all -- the only times I do ovulate are for 2 or 3 cycles right after getting off BCP, and even then the ovulation is fairly late -- CD 21 or later. So I'm hoping the SI will not only HELP me ovulate, but will also move it up a bit so my cycles aren't a bajillion days long.

Good luck to the ladies who are already post ovulation, happy testing!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I've been stalking this thread and have read it from start to finish and I am EXCITED to try taking SI! I've read a lot about it, and judging from this thread alone and the BFPs, I'd say everything I've read so far is accurate!
> 
> Just finally started a new cycle today, and I'll be taking SI from CD 3 -7. I haven't decided which dosage yet......anyone else going to start to take SI this week? I normally don't ovulate at all -- the only times I do ovulate are for 2 or 3 cycles right after getting off BCP, and even then the ovulation is fairly late -- CD 21 or later. So I'm hoping the SI will not only HELP me ovulate, but will also move it up a bit so my cycles aren't a bajillion days long.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies who are already post ovulation, happy testing!!

Hey, I'm the same as you.. I'm wanting soy to shorten my cycle! I do O but it's been so hard to know when cos of the irregular af :wacko: I'm on CD47 now and my tummy has been feeling weird so I'm hoping this is it and I won't need to try soy but I'm just not that lucky haha. Good luck with this cycle xox


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/snapshot.png

Here is today's OPK, that makes day SIX of positives, finally got to temp this morning, temp is definitely up, so for sure O'ed, just hope I BD'd in time, think I might not have; it's been a hectic few weeks.

p.s. Left is Test Line, Right is Control Line


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, strong positive. I didn't get to do OPKs as early as I wanted this cycle, but they were positive earlier than I thought they'd be. I ovulated a day earlier this cycle than I did on 50mg Clomid. Since you weren't temping all along, you don't know when O actually happened, right?

I think if ovulation happened even as late as yesterday, you still have a chance. Shoot, that would be a perfect Shettles try for a girl! (I'm trying for a girl as well.) Don't worry too much about it -- its too late to change anything now! Just gotta wait it out. I think we're pretty close this cycle, FF is telling me I'm 3DPO today.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, we were staying with family in Ohio until yesterday then left saturday night and drove straight through to Louisiana, so today was the first morning I could take a temp, I did temp on Friday though and it was still low, so O could really be anytime from that day to yesterday, but my EWCM went away on CD17, so thinking that is more than likely my actual O day!! I'm excited about this month and feeling very calmly about it (unusual for me in the 2ww) if I didn't get it this month it's fine, I did all I could do under the circumstances, and if I do; then obviously it would be fanfreakingtastic!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Lollipopbop said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies! I've been stalking this thread and have read it from start to finish and I am EXCITED to try taking SI! I've read a lot about it, and judging from this thread alone and the BFPs, I'd say everything I've read so far is accurate!
> 
> Just finally started a new cycle today, and I'll be taking SI from CD 3 -7. I haven't decided which dosage yet......anyone else going to start to take SI this week? I normally don't ovulate at all -- the only times I do ovulate are for 2 or 3 cycles right after getting off BCP, and even then the ovulation is fairly late -- CD 21 or later. So I'm hoping the SI will not only HELP me ovulate, but will also move it up a bit so my cycles aren't a bajillion days long.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies who are already post ovulation, happy testing!!
> 
> Hey, I'm the same as you.. I'm wanting soy to shorten my cycle! I do O but it's been so hard to know when cos of the irregular af :wacko: I'm on CD47 now and my tummy has been feeling weird so I'm hoping this is it and I won't need to try soy but I'm just not that lucky haha. Good luck with this cycle xoxClick to expand...

Ugh I am SO over having irregular AF! Hope yours shows soon so you can get goin on the soy (or better yet, hope you get a BFP!).

Picking up SI after work so I'm all ready to go Wednesday.....three cheers for new adventures! :) Hopefully this one ends in a BFP!


----------



## k12345t

HalfThyme- Welcome!! I hope soy helps you, that would be so frustrating!!! I really do believe it will at least make you ovulate, and you will definitely feel it when you do! 

Mammag- What is going on with your body?! That is so crazy! I took an OPK the other day after you posted your extremely strong + and mine was barely a second line. 
I just did some research, and found an article that says 12% of women have a LH surge that lasts longer than 31 hours. (I know you are well past that)

You all should read this article-- it talks about the best pregnancy tests (and even addresses seeing a + after the time limit). Surprisingly, it says that most OPK brands don't work as well as they claim.

https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml


----------



## mrsthomas623

Ok- Just have to post as I am super excited right now. I could be completely wrong but with my first pregnancy I had super sore pains on my left side of my uterus (to the point I was a little afraid of ectopic) and tonight I have had the same pains. :yipee: Hope its implantation pains!

Crossing every part of my body!!


----------



## babegurl77

Oh how exciting!!!:happydance: I've got everything crossed for you too! Lotsa :dust: coming your way! :)


----------



## k12345t

mrsthomas623 said:


> Ok- Just have to post as I am super excited right now. I could be completely wrong but with my first pregnancy I had super sore pains on my left side of my uterus (to the point I was a little afraid of ectopic) and tonight I have had the same pains. :yipee: Hope its implantation pains!
> 
> Crossing every part of my body!!

That does sound promising!!


----------



## Kathy1978

Hey ladies just wanted to update, I got my positive on my OPK on CD16 (sat 16th)which is the earliest Ive ever experienced, as its typically around cd19-21. We were only able to BD on day 14, 17 and 18 so Im not sure if that was enough to produce a BFP this cycle but I started on prometrium (progesterone) on CD17 so I hope that Ive got everything in place finally to have success, if not this month maybe next... I plan to test on 7/29 and again on the 31st..fingers crossed!!! I will keep ya posted :) 
Im a Soy fan for sure!!!!


----------



## babegurl77

Question, after you are done taking the soy, for whatever cycle length you go (i.e 1-5, 3-7...)then do you take anything else? I thought I read somewhere that someone was taking soy cd3-7 and then taking EPO starting cd8. Just wondering for those that have used soy in previous cycles, what your after soy methods are.


----------



## LittleBird

babegurl -- I took EPO, baby aspirin, super b-complex, prenatals, and royal jelly. DH says I'm an all or nothing girl, so I just threw in the kitchen sink. :haha:


----------



## babegurl77

Lol Littlebird. Wow you do take alot. Can I ask what the baby aspirin and super b-complex is for? Oh and I've never heard of royal jelly. Sorry I'm new to ttc. :/


----------



## Madrid98

Kathy1978 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to update, I got my positive on my OPK on CD16 (sat 16th)which is the earliest Ive ever experienced, as its typically around cd19-21. We were only able to BD on day 14, 17 and 18 so Im not sure if that was enough to produce a BFP this cycle but I started on prometrium (progesterone) on CD17 so I hope that Ive got everything in place finally to have success, if not this month maybe next... I plan to test on 7/29 and again on the 31st..fingers crossed!!! I will keep ya posted :)
> Im a Soy fan for sure!!!!

Well done Kathy1978 for O earlier with soy!!! I think the days you bd could be more than enough to get your BFP this cycle. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear the good news on 29.07!! Fx'd !!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

babegurl77 said:


> Question, after you are done taking the soy, for whatever cycle length you go (i.e 1-5, 3-7...)then do you take anything else? I thought I read somewhere that someone was taking soy cd3-7 and then taking EPO starting cd8. Just wondering for those that have used soy in previous cycles, what your after soy methods are.

Hi babegurl77 & welcome to the thread!! (sorry I didn't have time to say hello before :winkwink:)

I've never been a great fan of taking lots of things as I don't know up to what extend the stress of taking it all will increase or decrease your chances. But like everything in life it depends on the woman and you could always try.

In my last cycle I took soy cd3 to cd7 and then epo until cd14. It was my first try with both & it worked! I think you just need to find the right balance for you!!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Glowbug said:


> I ovulated SooooOooo strong this cycle. And like 8 days early.
> I'm feelin lucky&#57616;&#57616;&#57616;
> Yah baby! &#57430; I'll let you know!!!!

Good luck glowbug!!! Feeling positive is always important! Waiting for your bfp :happydance::happydance:

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to the thread *Bellasyd79* and *Littlebird*!! I hope you find the thread useful as well and that you get your soy bfp's very soon!

*Aliciatm* good luck with the clomid!!

*mrsthomas623* those symptoms sound great! When do you plan testing?

*mammag* what's happening with the opk's? That's so weird, getting positives for so many day in a row! Fx'd for a bfp in a few days!!!

*k12345t* and *lollipopxxx* how are you doing? How many dpo are you? 

XX


----------



## Crazy4Baby

cd19 today still no positive opk - I have a strange feeling I missed my surge because all the signs of ov I had before have all gone (EWCM, strong ov pains) and now nothing. From cd9-14 I was certain I was on my way to ov'ing but I'm a bit disheartened now thinking I missed it. But as I ov'd last month on cd21 (without soy) I will keep testing.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Madrid98 said:


> Welcome to the thread *Bellasyd79* and *Littlebird*!! I hope you find the thread useful as well and that you get your soy bfp's very soon!
> 
> *Aliciatm* good luck with the clomid!!
> 
> *mrsthomas623* those symptoms sound great! When do you plan testing?
> 
> *mammag* what's happening with the opk's? That's so weird, getting positives for so many day in a row! Fx'd for a bfp in a few days!!!
> 
> *k12345t* and *lollipopxxx* how are you doing? How many dpo are you?
> 
> XX

I tested this morning but not holding out too much until I am actually late. With Nolan I was 2 days late when I got my BFP. :thumbup: But this was before I discover IC and now I must do it everyday. :haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

Thanks no O I'm on cd 15 so I might O on cd 18. Idk I'm all lost :( just wish it would hurry up do I Can start my clomid I'm done using opks and temping this month bc I'm sorta just waiting on next cycle


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, the soy is done for this cycle. Took my last dose of 160 mg yesterday morning. Woke up with a huge headache, and kinda dizzy this morning. Tired too. So not sure what's up with that. Now, just waiting to ovulate!


----------



## LittleBird

babegurl77 said:


> Lol Littlebird. Wow you do take alot. Can I ask what the baby aspirin and super b-complex is for? Oh and I've never heard of royal jelly. Sorry I'm new to ttc. :/

I take the baby aspirin and super b-complex in an attempt to build up my lining so it's nice and thick. The royal jelly? That was an impulse buy I tried for this cycle, but I have read good stuff about it.


----------



## HalfThyme007

k12345t said:


> HalfThyme- Welcome!! I hope soy helps you, that would be so frustrating!!! I really do believe it will at least make you ovulate, and you will definitely feel it when you do!
> 
> Mammag- What is going on with your body?! That is so crazy! I took an OPK the other day after you posted your extremely strong + and mine was barely a second line.
> I just did some research, and found an article that says 12% of women have a LH surge that lasts longer than 31 hours. (I know you are well past that)
> 
> You all should read this article-- it talks about the best pregnancy tests (and even addresses seeing a + after the time limit). Surprisingly, it says that most OPK brands don't work as well as they claim.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml

Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to lots of good news ont his thread!

Thanks also for the reference article -- it was VERY interesting and a little disturbing. Made me really glad I've only ever bought ICs! And it makes me more than a little angry at how much these companies are making off us women......they jack up the prices because they know we're desperate and we'll pay it, and then they provide a sub-standard product! The only one that seemed even remotely close to its value was the FRER! Anyway, I thought the article was very interesting and definitely makes me think twice about what I spend my money on.

Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, I'm on my last day of my first month trying soy (cycle 5 altogether). I'm only doing cd6-9 since I started a day late. I took 120mg on cds 6,7,&8 and will take 160mg tonight before bed and then hope for the best! OH and I are being good about only BDing every other day until after ovulation is confirmed and we can go back to being :bunny:... :haha:


----------



## k12345t

Garden--- I love the dancing bunny, lol!!

Well, I swore I wouldn't do it, but I took 2 tests today. POD 6. LOL. I caved because of what I think was IB yesterday and feeling like I have a cold since last night. Here are the results, untweaked first and then tweaked. I'll try to hold off until Thursday. ;)

Any updates anyone? You able to resist POAS mammag?
 



Attached Files:







july19IC.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 16









july19.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lollipopxxx

It's not clear Hun is it a BFP????? @6 dpo???? If it is Congrats Hunnie xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

k12345t said:


> Garden--- I love the dancing bunny, lol!!
> 
> Well, I swore I wouldn't do it, but I took 2 tests today. POD 6. LOL. I caved because of what I think was IB yesterday and feeling like I have a cold since last night. Here are the results, untweaked first and then tweaked. I'll try to hold off until Thursday. ;)
> 
> Any updates anyone? You able to resist POAS mammag?

Is that a HPT or OPK? If it's a HPT and you've got a hint of a line already then congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## k12345t

It's a HPT--- I see a VERY faint line in person, but it is too faint to tell if it has pink to it. I think it's way too early, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Lollipopbop

omg!! That's amazing! It's got to be a BFP! Congratulations. How long have you been TTC? Is this baby #1? xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Thanks Lollipop, but I don't think it's a BFP yet... hopefully in a few days! We are trying for our first, have been since March. I had an ectopic a very long time ago that was treated with Methotrexate, so I didn't have to have surgery (but was almost 8 weeks along). 

How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## babegurl77

Hi madrid and thanks for the welcome. :) Sorta feeling overwhelmed to some point. :blush: My last two kids I didn't really have to try. So this is all new to me. Since I am doing the soy cd1-5, should I do the EPO cd6-14? 
I know it's each persons choice of what to do. But I am so confused, but sure I will find my bearings once I read more posts and examples. :wacko:


----------



## christine7611

HalfThyme007 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies! I've been stalking this thread and have read it from start to finish and I am EXCITED to try taking SI! I've read a lot about it, and judging from this thread alone and the BFPs, I'd say everything I've read so far is accurate!
> 
> Just finally started a new cycle today, and I'll be taking SI from CD 3 -7. I haven't decided which dosage yet......anyone else going to start to take SI this week? I normally don't ovulate at all -- the only times I do ovulate are for 2 or 3 cycles right after getting off BCP, and even then the ovulation is fairly late -- CD 21 or later. So I'm hoping the SI will not only HELP me ovulate, but will also move it up a bit so my cycles aren't a bajillion days long.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies who are already post ovulation, happy testing!!
> 
> Hey, I'm the same as you.. I'm wanting soy to shorten my cycle! I do O but it's been so hard to know when cos of the irregular af :wacko: I'm on CD47 now and my tummy has been feeling weird so I'm hoping this is it and I won't need to try soy but I'm just not that lucky haha. Good luck with this cycle xoxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I am SO over having irregular AF! Hope yours shows soon so you can get goin on the soy (or better yet, hope you get a BFP!).
> 
> Picking up SI after work so I'm all ready to go Wednesday.....three cheers for new adventures! :) Hopefully this one ends in a BFP!Click to expand...


Can I jump into this thread, too? I am also starting soy on Wednesday (tomorrow) due to frequent anov cycles and really long cycles when I do O (the one I just ended was 55 days long, with O on cd38 - I will go insane if I have to wait that long to try again!!!). Hope this works for all of us!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

question: I'm taking agnus castus right now...I'm going to stop at ovulation because I have horribly long irregular cycles I thought I would try AC and EPO first...Madrid if you're still here, how much epo did you take and did you take soy all at once when you upped the dose or did you take one pill more than one time a day? I'm probably going to try soy next cycle if no BFP this cycle.


----------



## babegurl77

What is angus castus?


----------



## China girl

Hiya ladies :hi:

I am on my last day of soy. I have noticed that my CM is starting to appear earlier than normal YAY!! I took soy on cd3-7 120mg. I also started taking my prenatals. I also thought I would try the SMEG method this time. Question: what brand of IC do you buy off of Amazon if you have? I just want the OPKs, I could care less about the pregnancy stips. I'm thinking about purchasing the Wondfo 40 OPKs and 10 early preg strips. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Tweak0605

China girl said:


> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> I am on my last day of soy. I have noticed that my CM is starting to appear earlier than normal YAY!! I took soy on cd3-7 120mg. I also started taking my prenatals. I also thought I would try the SMEG method this time. Question: what brand of IC do you buy off of Amazon if you have? I just want the OPKs, I could care less about the pregnancy stips. I'm thinking about purchasing the Wondfo 40 OPKs and 10 early preg strips. Any advice would be great.

Yay for your last day of soy! I also noticed I had more CM those days taking soy. Today has been the usual amount though. 

I think I bought the same OPK/PG test pack as you are thinking of. They've worked great for me so far. Have used them for all of my cycles trying.


----------



## China girl

Tweak0605 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> I am on my last day of soy. I have noticed that my CM is starting to appear earlier than normal YAY!! I took soy on cd3-7 120mg. I also started taking my prenatals. I also thought I would try the SMEG method this time. Question: what brand of IC do you buy off of Amazon if you have? I just want the OPKs, I could care less about the pregnancy stips. I'm thinking about purchasing the Wondfo 40 OPKs and 10 early preg strips. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Yay for your last day of soy! I also noticed I had more CM those days taking soy. Today has been the usual amount though.
> 
> I think I bought the same OPK/PG test pack as you are thinking of. They've worked great for me so far. Have used them for all of my cycles trying.Click to expand...


AWESOME!! Thanks Tweak:thumbup: Gonna order them tonight.

Its sticky right now, so I know I am getting ready in the next several days!!


----------



## Tweak0605

China girl said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> I am on my last day of soy. I have noticed that my CM is starting to appear earlier than normal YAY!! I took soy on cd3-7 120mg. I also started taking my prenatals. I also thought I would try the SMEG method this time. Question: what brand of IC do you buy off of Amazon if you have? I just want the OPKs, I could care less about the pregnancy stips. I'm thinking about purchasing the Wondfo 40 OPKs and 10 early preg strips. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Yay for your last day of soy! I also noticed I had more CM those days taking soy. Today has been the usual amount though.
> 
> I think I bought the same OPK/PG test pack as you are thinking of. They've worked great for me so far. Have used them for all of my cycles trying.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWESOME!! Thanks Tweak:thumbup: Gonna order them tonight.
> 
> Its sticky right now, so I know I am getting ready in the next several days!!Click to expand...

Good luck!! 

When do you normally ovulate? We're right around the same time in our cycles. But I'm usually a late ovulater. Last cycle was CD21 or 22 - can't remember which. So I took soy to hopefully bring me back to CD17 which I was before the miscarriages.


----------



## China girl

Tweak0605 said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> I am on my last day of soy. I have noticed that my CM is starting to appear earlier than normal YAY!! I took soy on cd3-7 120mg. I also started taking my prenatals. I also thought I would try the SMEG method this time. Question: what brand of IC do you buy off of Amazon if you have? I just want the OPKs, I could care less about the pregnancy stips. I'm thinking about purchasing the Wondfo 40 OPKs and 10 early preg strips. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Yay for your last day of soy! I also noticed I had more CM those days taking soy. Today has been the usual amount though.
> 
> I think I bought the same OPK/PG test pack as you are thinking of. They've worked great for me so far. Have used them for all of my cycles trying.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWESOME!! Thanks Tweak:thumbup: Gonna order them tonight.
> 
> Its sticky right now, so I know I am getting ready in the next several days!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> When do you normally ovulate? We're right around the same time in our cycles. But I'm usually a late ovulater. Last cycle was CD21 or 22 - can't remember which. So I took soy to hopefully bring me back to CD17 which I was before the miscarriages.Click to expand...

According to FF, my O day is cd17. But when I first started taking soy I O'd on cd13. The latest I have O'd was cd21. So, I'm using OPKs this time to make sure I get it. FX'd


----------



## mammag

I'm 4-5 dpo on my first soy cycle!!!! FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaz78

Hi all!



babegurl77 said:


> Lol Littlebird. Wow you do take alot. Can I ask what the baby aspirin and super b-complex is for? Oh and I've never heard of royal jelly. Sorry I'm new to ttc. :/

I take super vitamin b complex as i have s hort LP and it helps to lengthen it. Only really need B6 for that but taking it with other B vitamins is meant to be better for you



k12345t said:


> It's a HPT--- I see a VERY faint line in person, but it is too faint to tell if it has pink to it. I think it's way too early, I just couldn't resist!

yay!! good luck, my fingers are crossed for you!!



GdaneMom4now said:


> question: I'm taking agnus castus right now...I'm going to stop at ovulation because I have horribly long irregular cycles I thought I would try AC and EPO first...Madrid if you're still here, how much epo did you take and did you take soy all at once when you upped the dose or did you take one pill more than one time a day? I'm probably going to try soy next cycle if no BFP this cycle.

I was taking angus castus (or vitex) my last cycle but i got impatient. Have you been taking it long? its meant to take 3 months to work (for person who asked what it is, its a supplment that should help regulate irregular cycles, quite a few people have reported success with it)

I'm on 13DPO!! My temp dipped a little this morning and i've felt a bit crampy so i expect AF tomorrow. Anyway that would mean a 28 day cycle!! that is amazing for me!! they are usually very long. Unfortunately this cycle we were unable to BD at the right time due to circumstances outside our control but will go crazy next cycle!! (second on soy). I am filled with lots of hope now, thanks to soy!!

I have felt very nauseous and hungry for last 5 or so days now... much like i did when i was UTD. Anyone else feel this way when in LP with soy?


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome *christine7611*!!! I'm sure soy will help you regulate your cycles & hopefully you'll get your bfp very soon.

*babegurl* I took epo from cd8 to cd13 and on cd14 I had the +opk. I remember I decided not to take on cd14 because I had tested in the morning and when I noticed it was + I didn't want to mess it up (this was just my mind playing tricks with me).
Are you taking folic acid?

*GdaneMum4now* as I said before I took epo from cd 8 to cd13 and one capsule. I got it from Holland & Barrett but don't know much it contains.
The soy I used to take it in the morning with my coffee and all at once but as I was getting headaches I had planned, if I had to take it again, to swap to the evenings before going to bed instead.

*k12345t* I think I can see a very faint line in that test!!! That's exactly how my bfp started!! How exciting!!!

*tweak0605* and *chinagirl* the wait to O is the boring part of the cycle but keep an eye on O symptoms and test if in doubt because you really don't know when O may happen with soy. Good luck!!

*mammag* is the waiting game!!

*Jaz78* are you going to wait until your af is late to test? I guess that's the most sensible behaviour but it's so hard sometimes to control the poas mood! lol! Fx'd for you!!

XX


----------



## babegurl77

Hi madrid. Another question. What does the epo do? I just checked my prenatal vitamins and they have 800 mg of folic acid. I take one everyday.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi everyone, I got a bottle of soy today and was thinking about using it this cycle, but i'm not sure as I ovulate normal but so far haven't had any luck with epo. I haven't started it yet as i'm only cd 1 but i was wondering if any of you could give me some advice. My cycles are usually normal but the last 2 were shorter then usual (24&25 instead of 28-29) My lp is 13-14 days so i'm not sure if i should or not. i had a temp dip so was very hopful this past cycle but i'm here now. Sooo anyway.......enough about me, How are u ladies?


----------



## Madrid98

babegurl77 said:


> Hi madrid. Another question. What does the epo do? I just checked my prenatal vitamins and they have 800 mg of folic acid. I take one everyday.

It provides a healthier cycle and apparently helps with egg formation. Other ladies have said that increases your cm and makes a friendlier environment for the swimmers also.
:thumbup: that you're already taking folic acid. 

*momwannabe81* if your cycles are short already but regular and you know for sure that you're O I think there's no point in taking soy as it may even ruin your regularity or you may not O at all. 
You mentioned your lp is 13-14 days; are you using opk's to calculate it?

XX


----------



## China girl

Madrid98 said:


> babegurl77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi madrid. Another question. What does the epo do? I just checked my prenatal vitamins and they have 800 mg of folic acid. I take one everyday.
> 
> It provides a healthier cycle and apparently helps with egg formation. Other ladies have said that increases your cm and makes a friendlier environment for the swimmers also.
> :thumbup: that you're already taking folic acid.
> 
> momwannabe81 if your cycles are short already but regular and you know for sure that you're O I think there's no point in taking soy as it may even ruin your regularity or you may not O at all.
> You mentioned your lp is 13-14 days; are you using opk's to calculate it?
> 
> XXClick to expand...

Question for you: I for the most part have regular cycles (29 days). I beleive I O on my own, not sure to be honest with you. I started soy to make sure I produced a healthy egg and to increase my cm...ya know a more healthier environment for the swimmers plus I had been trying for 7 months & nothing. From your post above, do you think I ruined my regularity??

I guess I'm just scaring myself:shrug:


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Well its cd 20 today and no ov yet. Still think I missed it and it happened on cd9-10 for me when i had really strong pains


----------



## Tristins Mom

I am thinking of trying soy. But i don't know much about it. Where do i buy it and how much do i take? Thanks for any info.


----------



## chocbunni01

Tristins Mom said:


> I am thinking of trying soy. But i don't know much about it. Where do i buy it and how much do i take? Thanks for any info.

i bought soy from walmart it cost $6. i was a little skeptical about soy so i took 40,80,80,120,120. i believe 80 is the "minimum"some ladies take 200 on the last 2 days....


----------



## Aliciatm

goodluck ladies on the soy. this is my month off of it. bc it gave me an annovulatory cycle so still havent ovulated cd 16. urgh... goodluck to all the ladies its been working on though


----------



## Madrid98

China girl said:


> Question for you: I for the most part have regular cycles (29 days). I beleive I O on my own, not sure to be honest with you. I started soy to make sure I produced a healthy egg and to increase my cm...ya know a more healthier environment for the swimmers plus I had been trying for 7 months & nothing. From your post above, do you think I ruined my regularity??
> 
> I guess I'm just scaring myself:shrug:

No I don't think you may have ruined your regularity. As I've said other times different women different body reactions. Maybe what you should have tried first was opk's to find out exactly when you are O & increase your chances that way. In terms of the environment & if your cycles are of a normal length I think epo may be more appropriate.

Don't panic!! See how it works for you this cycle. You may not even have to consider another one :winkwink:

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Crazy4Baby said:


> Well its cd 20 today and no ov yet. Still think I missed it and it happened on cd9-10 for me when i had really strong pains

Were you using opk's?

The thing with soy for me was that without opk's I'd have missed O completely because I had no symptoms whatsoever.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Tristins Mom said:


> I am thinking of trying soy. But i don't know much about it. Where do i buy it and how much do i take? Thanks for any info.

Hi and welcome to our thread!!

Some ladies take it from cd1-5 others like myself cd3-7 or cd5-9. It's entirely up to you. Same with the dosage; I thought it make more sense to increase the dosage gradually as I've read in another thread that a doctor had prescribed that way & had said this is how it works by the increase more than the amounts. So I took 40,80,120,120,160mg.

Hope it'll work for you as well :thumbup:

XX


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Ladies how do I attach a picture using my iPhone please help! I desperately need your eyes xxx


----------



## Madrid98

You need to use the usb port to attach the iPhone charger from the phone to the pc. Then you should get a message asking you if you want to download pics or something else.

How exciting!!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

I think I see a second line with my cheapie HPT, 9dpo! I'm in tears don't know what to think, hope I'm not imagining things! xxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipopxxx said:


> I think I see a second line with my cheapie HPT, 9dpo! I'm in tears don't know what to think, hope I'm not imagining things! xxx

Omg!!!! Post a pic! I'm so excited! xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Please post it!!!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

It's 9dpo! if you think there's even a faint line then it's got to be!! I hope congratulations are in order xoxoxo


----------



## Aliciatm

there isnt a way to post pictures off of phone i tried wait til you get home and upload it then post hope this is it for you


----------



## Madrid98

I agree 100% with lollipopbop!! Even if it's faint is should be ok. I got my super faint cheapie one at 9dpo also! Everything crossed!!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

the best advice i could give you is to post picture and test in 2 days it should be darker if it isnt an evap :) goodluck girlie


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm getting so excited for you! I really hope this is your BFP. xoxoxo


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Oh ladies I use B and B on my iPhone it's asking me for my password have forgotten it! I'm so annoyed right now, please keep your fingers crossed for me, unless you inbox me your email can email it to one of you to paste it for me xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

The second line is there quiet faint but I can see it xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipopxxx said:


> The second line is there quiet faint but I can see it xx

Pm'd you my email xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Thanks Hun, I've posted pic to you xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, I'm probably freaking out for nothing but I am nonetheless. I have pretty regular cycles (29-30 days) and ovulate on CD13-16 according to my temps for the past 5 months. I'm on cycle 5 and was getting impatient, read all the great things about soy and decided to give it a go. I took 120mg on cd 6, 7, & 8 and then 160mg yesterday on cd9. Well, my temp dropped drastically on the third day of taking it but I thought it was because we slept with the windows open. Well, now FF is saying that I ovulated that day on CD8. Would it really bring ovulation ahead that much and does the fact that I kept taking the soy until yesterday mean I screwed the cycle up? UGH! Help!


----------



## Lollipopbop

This is lollipops pic!

Take another one with FMU, so excited! xoxo
 



Attached Files:







462.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Aliciatm

gardenofedens said:


> Well, I'm probably freaking out for nothing but I am nonetheless. I have pretty regular cycles (29-30 days) and ovulate on CD13-16 according to my temps for the past 5 months. I'm on cycle 5 and was getting impatient, read all the great things about soy and decided to give it a go. I took 120mg on cd 6, 7, & 8 and then 160mg yesterday on cd9. Well, my temp dropped drastically on the third day of taking it but I thought it was because we slept with the windows open. Well, now FF is saying that I ovulated that day on CD8. Would it really bring ovulation ahead that much and does the fact that I kept taking the soy until yesterday mean I screwed the cycle up? UGH! Help!

soy made my cycle annovulatory and it lasted only 20 days :(


----------



## Aliciatm

Lollipopbop said:


> This is lollipops pic!
> 
> Take another one with FMU, so excited! xoxo


yeah take another pic i cant really see anything.. i would go get a frer early test.


----------



## Lollipopxxx

I will get a better test tomorrow, fx thanks ladies ...


----------



## Lollipopbop

Fingers crossed for you girl! I REALLY hope this is your bfp xoxo


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Lollipopbop said:


> Fingers crossed for you girl! I REALLY hope this is your bfp xoxo

Thanks Hunnie, praying for your BFP too, you have been very supportive it's so unbelievable, be blessed xxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi :hi:
Can someone explain about taking soy to me?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tristins Mom

Madrid98 said:


> Tristins Mom said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of trying soy. But i don't know much about it. Where do i buy it and how much do i take? Thanks for any info.
> 
> Hi and welcome to our thread!!
> 
> Some ladies take it from cd1-5 others like myself cd3-7 or cd5-9. It's entirely up to you. Same with the dosage; I thought it make more sense to increase the dosage gradually as I've read in another thread that a doctor had prescribed that way & had said this is how it works by the increase more than the amounts. So I took 40,80,120,120,160mg.
> 
> Hope it'll work for you as well :thumbup:
> 
> XXClick to expand...


When would be the best time to take it? I am on Clomid now and i take it the same time of the day as the time that i started. Should i do the same or does it matter?


----------



## lexi374

Hi hope you don't mind me joining in, i'm new here although i have been lurking for some time! 

I got my BFP 2days ago, this was my 1st time trying soy, i took 80mg days 3 -7.

Bit of background, was on Depo shot for 9 yrs no periods, came off that just over 3 yrs ago, took 2 yrs to get pregnant, that was a mmc, had an erpc. 3 mths later got pregnant again this resulted in mc at 6.5 wks, and have spent the last 7mths trying again. Have tried acupuncture, red raspberry, b50 complex, agnus castus etc over the past yr!! Have been temping for the last 7mths and have noticed that my ov date changes but i only ever have an lp of 10 days, i wondered if this was part of my problem. Anyway after much research on soy decided to give it a go this mth and it worked! Or maybe it was gona happen anyway who knows?!

Had a few headaches and hot flashes from soy, also my temps were weird before ov but then after ov my chart went tirphasic with implantation? dip at 7dpo, and then high and steady temps which is what made me think it might be my lucky mth! Oh and soy didnt bring my ov date any earlier, was at cd20 fairly average for me. Just hoping it is 3rd time lucky and this 1 sticks!!


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind me muscling in on your thread. 
I have taken soy for the first time this month.... I took cd 3- 7 starting at 120mg and increased upto 200mg. 

I am trying to concieve no 2 with partner no 2. So far I have tried Sasma Pre Conception Lube, green tea, dp is on 15mg of zinc, I have trid evenign pprimrose and Robitussin Cough Medicine. 

I previously tried for 6 years to fall with my son. I had cervical cancer and once had treatment fell immediately. Unfortunately had a missed miscarriage but fell again 6 weeks later with my DS. I have now been trying for around 10 months.

This cycle I am trying Soy and Instead Soft Cups. I am sure that I am ovulating today which is cd 10 but this is normal for me. Now the tww begins.................

Congrats to those that have already got their BFP and baby dust to all in the tww.

Sorry for long post...............

Tamara xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, Lexi! Congratulations! I hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, Tamarah, and welcome! Hopefully you get your BFP early and it cuts the 2WW short!


----------



## mrsthomas623

lexi374 said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining in, i'm new here although i have been lurking for some time!
> 
> I got my BFP 2days ago, this was my 1st time trying soy, i took 80mg days 3 -7.
> 
> Bit of background, was on Depo shot for 9 yrs no periods, came off that just over 3 yrs ago, took 2 yrs to get pregnant, that was a mmc, had an erpc. 3 mths later got pregnant again this resulted in mc at 6.5 wks, and have spent the last 7mths trying again. Have tried acupuncture, red raspberry, b50 complex, agnus castus etc over the past yr!! Have been temping for the last 7mths and have noticed that my ov date changes but i only ever have an lp of 10 days, i wondered if this was part of my problem. Anyway after much research on soy decided to give it a go this mth and it worked! Or maybe it was gona happen anyway who knows?!
> 
> Had a few headaches and hot flashes from soy, also my temps were weird before ov but then after ov my chart went tirphasic with implantation? dip at 7dpo, and then high and steady temps which is what made me think it might be my lucky mth! Oh and soy didnt bring my ov date any earlier, was at cd20 fairly average for me. Just hoping it is 3rd time lucky and this 1 sticks!!

Congrats hun! :wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

*tristins mum* I was taking it with breakfast but I think is better at night to avoid possible side effects such as headaches.

*Lexi* congratulations!!!! so nice I can change the thread title and add another bfp!!! How far are you? Would you like to be Soy Bump Buddies?

*Lollipopxxx* I can see something in your pic. It remains me of the very first test I did at 9dpo. Visible to my eyes but not so clear in the pic. Can't wait for tomorrow's update!!

Hi *Tamarah* and welcome to our thread! Already in the tww so hopefully soy has worked for you and you'll get your BFP in a few days!! Fx'd

How is it going *mrsthomas* and *littlebird*? Any news?

XX


----------



## LittleBird

Madrid98 said:


> How is it going *mrsthomas* and *littlebird*? Any news?
> 
> XX

Not much new today. I have had the worst upset stomach the past day and a half so I'm hoping I'll feel back to normal soon. I am only 5DPO so I don't think it's symptoms, though! Yesterday my temp was low, so FF took away my crosshairs, but today it went back up so I'm glad that FF and I are in agreement on ovulation date again!


----------



## HalfThyme007

christine7611 said:


> Can I jump into this thread, too? I am also starting soy on Wednesday (tomorrow) due to frequent anov cycles and really long cycles when I do O (the one I just ended was 55 days long, with O on cd38 - I will go insane if I have to wait that long to try again!!!). Hope this works for all of us!!

Sorry I'm just now replying -- I'm starting soy tonight as well. Good luck to both of us! With any luck both of our cycles will be shorter! When do you think you'll start doing OPKs? 

Everything I've read suggests that the soy is supposed to induce ovulation approximately 10 days after the LAST day of taking it, so theoretically we should ovulate CD 17/CD 18. Wow! wouldn't that be nice!?! Maybe fate will give us a break and it'll actually work out that way....


----------



## mammag

Got some pretty convincing, probably evap line on blue dye tests this morning, I know, I know, blue dye! But I'm in a small town that I've never been to and all I could find was a dollar general and all they had was these! :( Have no idea of DPO, didn't get to temp this cycle. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0041.jpg


----------



## k12345t

Mammag!!!! That looks really promising! Was it within ten minutes?! I am so excited for you.


----------



## christine7611

HalfThyme007 said:


> christine7611 said:
> 
> 
> Can I jump into this thread, too? I am also starting soy on Wednesday (tomorrow) due to frequent anov cycles and really long cycles when I do O (the one I just ended was 55 days long, with O on cd38 - I will go insane if I have to wait that long to try again!!!). Hope this works for all of us!!
> 
> Sorry I'm just now replying -- I'm starting soy tonight as well. Good luck to both of us! With any luck both of our cycles will be shorter! When do you think you'll start doing OPKs?
> 
> Everything I've read suggests that the soy is supposed to induce ovulation approximately 10 days after the LAST day of taking it, so theoretically we should ovulate CD 17/CD 18. Wow! wouldn't that be nice!?! Maybe fate will give us a break and it'll actually work out that way....Click to expand...

Don't apologize for not replying sooner - hopefully you were just off somewhere having a life outside of ttc!! That's great to hear about when to expect ovulation - I will definitely take CD17/18 over CD38 or not at all, which has been my last two cycles. I'm not sure whether I will do OPK's or not. I tried them last cycle (the O on CD38 one), and it was just frustrating because my body kept trying to ovulate (so I would get nearly positive results), but then would back off and I wouldn't actually O (I also temp to be sure of O after it happens). And I can usually tell that my body is gearing up for it by the changes in my cervical mucus. But now that you've got me thinking about it some more, maybe I should pick some up in case things are substantially different this month with the soy. When do you plan to start using the OPK's?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nothing new here, was ridiculously nauseous today but Nolan has been a bit off too today, so I am worried it just maybe a bug. :shrug: Been doing IC's and nothing yet... still keeping my FX'd. 

Mammag- Looks promising!!!! :flower:


----------



## China girl

:hi: everyone!!

Lollipop...FX'd for you :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Ha...what is epo??:shrug:


----------



## mammag

k12345t said:


> Mammag!!!! That looks really promising! Was it within ten minutes?! I am so excited for you.

Well within, but it's still blue dye, so not putting much stock in them, but it will be interesting to know if it picked it up early or if their just nasty ol evaps in a few days!


----------



## momwannabe81

Madrid98 said:


> babegurl77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi madrid. Another question. What does the epo do? I just checked my prenatal vitamins and they have 800 mg of folic acid. I take one everyday.
> 
> It provides a healthier cycle and apparently helps with egg formation. Other ladies have said that increases your cm and makes a friendlier environment for the swimmers also.
> :thumbup: that you're already taking folic acid.
> 
> *momwannabe81* if your cycles are short already but regular and you know for sure that you're O I think there's no point in taking soy as it may even ruin your regularity or you may not O at all.
> You mentioned your lp is 13-14 days; are you using opk's to calculate it?
> 
> XXClick to expand...

Yes I use opk and temp. They have been shorter since taking epo. Giving it another try this cycle but lower dosage. Thx for the info. I guess just impatient.


----------



## mrsthomas623

China girl said:


> :hi: everyone!!
> 
> Lollipop...FX'd for you :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *Ha...what is epo??*

Evening Primrose Oil :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

mammag said:


> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> Mammag!!!! That looks really promising! Was it within ten minutes?! I am so excited for you.
> 
> Well within, but it's still blue dye, so not putting much stock in them, but it will be interesting to know if it picked it up early or if their just nasty ol evaps in a few days!Click to expand...

Holy crap! What are we all going to do without your yoda ways!? I think since it has color it looks great! I want to go buy you a pink dye! Please!


----------



## mammag

GdaneMom4now said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> Mammag!!!! That looks really promising! Was it within ten minutes?! I am so excited for you.
> 
> Well within, but it's still blue dye, so not putting much stock in them, but it will be interesting to know if it picked it up early or if their just nasty ol evaps in a few days!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap! What are we all going to do without your yoda ways!? I think since it has color it looks great! I want to go buy you a pink dye! Please!Click to expand...

Lol @ Yoda. If I do get it I won't leave leave, I'll still lurk and answer the good questions, and I will still have PM!!!!!!


----------



## babegurl77

I know some of you are taking epo after soy. What about vitex? What is this used for, and when should you take it?


----------



## Madrid98

Mammag that looks like a great start!!!!


----------



## Jaz78

Madrid98 said:


> *Jaz78* are you going to wait until your af is late to test? I guess that's the most sensible behaviour but it's so hard sometimes to control the poas mood! lol! Fx'd for you!!

I am very good at controlling POAS urges so i have never tested early. I did test this morning though, as i expected AF and my temp was up. BFN. More below :)



babegurl77 said:


> Hi madrid. Another question. What does the epo do? I just checked my prenatal vitamins and they have 800 mg of folic acid. I take one everyday.

epo is meant to improve CM. I'm going to try this next month as well as mne is crap and soy made no difference to it.



momwannabe81 said:


> Hi everyone, I got a bottle of soy today and was thinking about using it this cycle, but i'm not sure as I ovulate normal but so far haven't had any luck with epo. I haven't started it yet as i'm only cd 1 but i was wondering if any of you could give me some advice. My cycles are usually normal but the last 2 were shorter then usual (24&25 instead of 28-29) My lp is 13-14 days so i'm not sure if i should or not. i had a temp dip so was very hopful this past cycle but i'm here now. Sooo anyway.......enough about me, How are u ladies?

I wouldnt use it either.



Lollipopxxx said:


> I think I see a second line with my cheapie HPT, 9dpo! I'm in tears don't know what to think, hope I'm not imagining things! xxx

I couldnt see anything in your pic, but my fingers are crossed for you! There was nothing big or fat about my first BFP when i conceived my daughter but it very gradually got darker :)



Tristins Mom said:


> When would be the best time to take it? I am on Clomid now and i take it the same time of the day as the time that i started. Should i do the same or does it matter?

Meant to take it at the same time of day.



lexi374 said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me joining in, i'm new here although i have been lurking for some time!
> 
> I got my BFP 2days ago, this was my 1st time trying soy, i took 80mg days 3 -7.
> 
> Bit of background, was on Depo shot for 9 yrs no periods, came off that just over 3 yrs ago, took 2 yrs to get pregnant, that was a mmc, had an erpc. 3 mths later got pregnant again this resulted in mc at 6.5 wks, and have spent the last 7mths trying again. Have tried acupuncture, red raspberry, b50 complex, agnus castus etc over the past yr!! Have been temping for the last 7mths and have noticed that my ov date changes but i only ever have an lp of 10 days, i wondered if this was part of my problem. Anyway after much research on soy decided to give it a go this mth and it worked! Or maybe it was gona happen anyway who knows?!
> 
> Had a few headaches and hot flashes from soy, also my temps were weird before ov but then after ov my chart went tirphasic with implantation? dip at 7dpo, and then high and steady temps which is what made me think it might be my lucky mth! Oh and soy didnt bring my ov date any earlier, was at cd20 fairly average for me. Just hoping it is 3rd time lucky and this 1 sticks!!

yay congrats!!!



mammag said:


> Got some pretty convincing, probably evap line on blue dye tests this morning, I know, I know, blue dye! But I'm in a small town that I've never been to and all I could find was a dollar general and all they had was these! :( Have no idea of DPO, didn't get to temp this cycle.
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0041.jpg

Fingers crossed for you!!! i havent even heard of blue dye tests!!



babegurl77 said:


> I know some of you are taking epo after soy. What about vitex? What is this used for, and when should you take it?

Vitex is meant to help regulate cycles. I know lots of people find this very helpful. you cant take it at the same time as soy though and it takes up to 3 months to work.

Well I am 14DPO and as i wrote above, i tested this morning and got a BFN. i expected AF today so when my temp was up, i thought what the hell!! anyway, i really thought i had no chance this cycle as we werent able to BD at what i thought was O time. I think O on ff may not have been correct though as i would have expected AF today if it was. So maybe i am still in with a shot as we did plenty of BDing just after that just in case!!!


----------



## Eviemoo

Hi ladies
I had my implant removed 5 weeks ago and haven't had af yet. I have no idea where i am in my cycle! I just got some soy which i'm going to take everyday until things get back to normal, just one capsule though. I also got some epo, hopefully things will start to settle down soon. I've had 2 bfn's so know i'm not pg yet. Hope it works for you guys!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi eviemoo and welcome to our thread!! Hope that soy works for you as well!!

jaz78 sorry about the bfn but if your temp is high you never know what may be going on in there!! Keep positive!!

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks for sharing Lexi! What a positive outcome! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xoxo


----------



## k12345t

I can never read FRER's!!! I always *think* I see a line and then I don't. I'll test again tomorrow (even thought i swore to my husband I'd wait till Saturday). ;)

I just got home from work & I work again tonight, so I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts, but I hope you are all doing well & have good news for me to read tomorrow morning!!

I'm so thankful I found you guys, you make this whole process so much less stressful.

**** Just took it apart-- it's a BFN. There's just a deep colorless groove. Looking forward to tomorrow! ****
 



Attached Files:







july21Untweaked.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cherry22

Hiya everyone! At last im sooo happy that i can now join in after stalking for ages because my AF was delayed by 2 months!

So a little backround on me i have pcos! I have a DS who took 4 years to conceive through acupunture in the end! I have also had 3 M/C's! Thats about it!!!!
im taking pregnacare plus and vit-b complex!

Could i have your wise input as to do you think i should give soy ago this month days 3-7 and gradually increase day by day starting with 40 or 80mg? OOOORRRRR Would you say wait another month to see what my cycle does?
Although i might actually go insaine in the process!

When you take EP do you take it at the start of cycle till OV?? and How much??

xx


----------



## HalfThyme007

christine7611 said:


> Don't apologize for not replying sooner - hopefully you were just off somewhere having a life outside of ttc!! That's great to hear about when to expect ovulation - I will definitely take CD17/18 over CD38 or not at all, which has been my last two cycles. I'm not sure whether I will do OPK's or not. I tried them last cycle (the O on CD38 one), and it was just frustrating because my body kept trying to ovulate (so I would get nearly positive results), but then would back off and I wouldn't actually O (I also temp to be sure of O after it happens). And I can usually tell that my body is gearing up for it by the changes in my cervical mucus. But now that you've got me thinking about it some more, maybe I should pick some up in case things are substantially different this month with the soy. When do you plan to start using the OPK's?

I've thought about not doing OPKs as well, but I don't know how else to get advanced warning on when I ovulate. I temp religiously, but as you know, that only confirms it when it's too late to tie down the hubby and BD. :)Although, what you went through last cycle seeing your body ramp up and nothing happen would drive me nuts too....so I dunno. :shrug:

I'm thinkin I'll still go the OPK route.....I usually start testing around CD 14, just in case a miracle happens and I ovulate early :) So I'll probably start POAS CD14 this cycle as well.

Here's hoping soy agrees with our bodies!! Are you taking any other supplements/planning on taking any other supplements, i.e. Vitex, EPO etc..?


----------



## HalfThyme007

cherry22 said:


> Hiya everyone! At last im sooo happy that i can now join in after stalking for ages because my AF was delayed by 2 months!
> 
> So a little backround on me i have pcos! I have a DS who took 4 years to conceive through acupunture in the end! I have also had 3 M/C's! Thats about it!!!!
> im taking pregnacare plus and vit-b complex!
> 
> Could i have your wise input as to do you think i should give soy ago this month days 3-7 and gradually increase day by day starting with 40 or 80mg? OOOORRRRR Would you say wait another month to see what my cycle does?
> Although i might actually go insaine in the process!
> 
> When you take EP do you take it at the start of cycle till OV?? and How much??
> 
> xx

Hey Cherry! Welcome to the thread -- I was a lurker waiting for AF to show as well! I also have PCOS (hooray:wacko:) and just start taking soy yesterday on CD3. I've read this thread from start to finish, and based on the success and wise advice of several of the main posters on this thread I've decided to start off small (80mg) and gradually increase the dosage each day (I'm thinking 80, 80, 120, 120, 160). 

There is another lady on here who is starting this week as well, wanna join us? (insert peer pressure here! haha) Having been in your shoes waiting for AF to show, I wouldn't wait another cycle to start because I would probably go insane as well! :) 

As for the EP, I was actually wondering that myself.....


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! Welcome cherry22!! I agree with the advice HalfThyme007 has given you. If I were you I couldn't wait another cycle of uncertain length. 

If by EP you're both referring to Evening primrose Oil I only took it from cd8 to cd13 inclusive. You have to stop when you get a +opk because it may contract the uterus and that isn't what we want when implantation may be taking place.

XX


----------



## cherry22

IM IN!!!!!! 

So im on cd 1 and ill start on cd3 with 80mg and ill follow what half time said!! 

Im not sure if i will just do soy this cycle and see what happends, maybe add EP next time! 

xx


----------



## tamarah

cherry22 said:


> IM IN!!!!!!
> 
> So im on cd 1 and ill start on cd3 with 80mg and ill follow what half time said!!
> 
> Im not sure if i will just do soy this cycle and see what happends, maybe add EP next time!
> 
> xx

I have tried ep before, even had dp taking it. Although I did not notice a slight improvement to CM, I found drinking plenty of water worked much better. I decided not to take EP as couldn't handle takling them along with soy. I drank at least two pints of water a day and it really did help.

Fx'd for us all Tamara xx


----------



## babegurl77

jaz, thanks for the info on Vitex. And I'm still crossing my fingers you get your BFP!!

Hi Eviemoo!! Welcome. Good luck with the soy! This is my first cycle taking it.And tonight is my last night to take it for this cycle. I'm hoping the soy will regulate my o and give me that big BFP. :)

k12345t Better luck tomorrow hun! Maybe it's too early? :)


----------



## babegurl77

Hi cherry22! Welcome and good luck with the soy! I just started it this cycle for the first time. I'm taking cd1-5. I'm currently on cd5 so tonight will be my last. Cd1-2 I took 100mg, cd3 I took 150 mg, cd4 I took 200mg, and tonight for cd5 I will take 200mg. I guess it's really a matter of your choice what to take. Tweak the days and mg's around each cycle that you don't get a BFP. But I am hoping I get my BFP this cycle. :)


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Quick update. I thought that I ovulated yesterday but for the last two hours have had the strongest ovulation pains. Was really sceptical that Soy would work for me so my faith is restored.

Fx'd for us all xx


----------



## lexi374

Madrid98 said:


> *tristins mum* I was taking it with breakfast but I think is better at night to avoid possible side effects such as headaches.
> 
> *Lexi* congratulations!!!! so nice I can change the thread title and add another bfp!!! How far are you? Would you like to be Soy Bump Buddies?
> 
> *Lollipopxxx* I can see something in your pic. It remains me of the very first test I did at 9dpo. Visible to my eyes but not so clear in the pic. Can't wait for tomorrow's update!!
> 
> Hi *Tamarah* and welcome to our thread! Already in the tww so hopefully soy has worked for you and you'll get your BFP in a few days!! Fx'd
> 
> How is it going *mrsthomas* and *littlebird*? Any news?
> 
> XX

Hey madrid, I am only around 4 weeks so very early, I'm feeling pretty nervous about it all after the last 2 times, but trying to keep calm and be hopeful! Soy bump buddies sounds good what do I need to do?! Lol! 

Thanks to everyone else for the kind wishes and good luck to those of you in the two week wait! xx :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

What does ovulation feel like? Is it a dull ache? A sharp cramp? Whereabouts do you feel it? Does it last for a quick second? A few minutes? What's your experience?


----------



## christine7611

Welcome Cherry! I just took my first dose of soy last night with dinner. I am doing CD3-7 and am planning to do 40mg (last night), 80 (tonight), and then 120, 160, 200. It's obviously your call, but I agree with what others said that it might be a good idea to try it. I was like you and lurked here until I could finally join in - my last cycle was over 50 days, and I can't take that stress again!! 

HalfThyme, in answer to your question, I bought some EPO when I bought the soy, but haven't decided if I will add it like Madrid did CD8-ovulation yet or not. I actually get fairly good cervical mucus on my own (the one thing my body is apparently doing right :) ) I actually used Mucinex (600mg pills every 12 hours) last cycle, and it worked wonders for my fertile CM. You have to get the one that has guaifenesin as the only active ingredient (this is the same as the when people do cough medicine for CM - I find it easier to pop pills than take cough medicine throughout the day). I think I will probably just stick with that again this time, and then maybe try some other stuff next cycle if need be. But I really hope that my next cycle, and everyone else's, is at least 9 months away!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

gardenofedens said:


> What does ovulation feel like? Is it a dull ache? A sharp cramp? Whereabouts do you feel it? Does it last for a quick second? A few minutes? What's your experience?


For me, it mostly feels like someone is squeezing my ovary. I can really feel it. It usually lasts for a couple days. It may not be that severe, but most of the days I feel crampy. 


And speaking of cramping, I've been getting more and more cramps this afternoon. And I'm only CD10?! I usually OV on CD21-22, so not sure. Maybe it's my ovaries gearing up. I sure hope so. It's been particulary bad on my left side today.


----------



## Emma11511

Where can I get soy?!


----------



## lexi374

Emma11511 said:


> Where can I get soy?!

Hey, i got mine from tesco, they are in yellow bottle with the vitamins, about £4 and called soya isoflvones x


----------



## Emma11511

Thankyou :)


----------



## lexi374

No probs good luck xx


----------



## Jaz78

Eviemoo said:


> Hi ladies
> I had my implant removed 5 weeks ago and haven't had af yet. I have no idea where i am in my cycle! I just got some soy which i'm going to take everyday until things get back to normal, just one capsule though. I also got some epo, hopefully things will start to settle down soon. I've had 2 bfn's so know i'm not pg yet. Hope it works for you guys!

I wouldn't take soy until AF comes. Taking soy for more than 5 days can actually lead to infertility.



cherry22 said:


> Hiya everyone! At last im sooo happy that i can now join in after stalking for ages because my AF was delayed by 2 months!
> 
> So a little backround on me i have pcos! I have a DS who took 4 years to conceive through acupunture in the end! I have also had 3 M/C's! Thats about it!!!!
> im taking pregnacare plus and vit-b complex!
> 
> Could i have your wise input as to do you think i should give soy ago this month days 3-7 and gradually increase day by day starting with 40 or 80mg? OOOORRRRR Would you say wait another month to see what my cycle does?
> Although i might actually go insaine in the process!
> 
> When you take EP do you take it at the start of cycle till OV?? and How much??
> xx

I'd do it now!!! I take pregnancy vitamins and vit B as well . I am starting EPO next cycle and taking it from CD1- O as i have crap all CM :) As for how much to take, i'd read this thread from the beginnign and decide for yourself. everyone has different ideas :)



cherry22 said:


> IM IN!!!!!!
> 
> So im on cd 1 and ill start on cd3 with 80mg and ill follow what half time said!!
> 
> Im not sure if i will just do soy this cycle and see what happends, maybe add EP next time!
> 
> xx

thats what i just did! (soy only and im adding EPO next time). Lots of people report increase in CM with soy so there may be no reason to take it. good luck!!



tamarah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick update. I thought that I ovulated yesterday but for the last two hours have had the strongest ovulation pains. Was really sceptical that Soy would work for me so my faith is restored.
> 
> Fx'd for us all xx

yay good luck!!

As for ovulation pains, i dont get any, but i have learnt to be able to tell when i'm ovulating. I symptom charted for a couple of cycles and then realised that I pretty much get PMT like when I am Oing. its been really handy for me to have worked that out (especially since opks dont work for me). I really recommend just paying extra attention to what your body is telling you :)

AFM, my temp is still up and no sign of AF. very confusing!! i tried removing a temp from my chart as it was after only one hour's sleep so not accurate. anyway, now ff doesnt know when i O'd!! i'm definitely in TWW though and must be close to AF. I am actually reasonably happy about this as we werent able to BD at the right time but we did a lot in the week after that so it means i'm in with a good shot!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I was wondering if any of you had some input. I'm 7DPO today and had some spotting this morning. Now, I would typically think that was a good sign, if it were anyone else, but for myself, I start thinking about the worst case scenario. I don't know, maybe I'm just trying to prepare myself. :wacko:

Did anyone have a shortened LP when using Soy Iso? I plan on starting my Prometrium tonight, so if it's an issue of hormones hopefully that will catch it. I just don't want to get my hopes up about what it means, because then I'll be super disappointed when I get my BFN.


----------



## k12345t

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering if any of you had some input. I'm 7DPO today and had some spotting this morning. Now, I would typically think that was a good sign, if it were anyone else, but for myself, I start thinking about the worst case scenario. I don't know, maybe I'm just trying to prepare myself. :wacko:
> 
> Did anyone have a shortened LP when using Soy Iso? I plan on starting my Prometrium tonight, so if it's an issue of hormones hopefully that will catch it. I just don't want to get my hopes up about what it means, because then I'll be super disappointed when I get my BFN.

I just had bright red drops of blood when peed this morning. Not AF but literally drops of blood. Not sure what is going on but got another BFN this morning (I was SURE I had IB a few days ago... :( )

I'm 8dpo.


----------



## LittleBird

k12345t said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I was wondering if any of you had some input. I'm 7DPO today and had some spotting this morning. Now, I would typically think that was a good sign, if it were anyone else, but for myself, I start thinking about the worst case scenario. I don't know, maybe I'm just trying to prepare myself. :wacko:
> 
> Did anyone have a shortened LP when using Soy Iso? I plan on starting my Prometrium tonight, so if it's an issue of hormones hopefully that will catch it. I just don't want to get my hopes up about what it means, because then I'll be super disappointed when I get my BFN.
> 
> I just had bright red drops of blood when peed this morning. Not AF but literally drops of blood. Not sure what is going on but got another BFN this morning (I was SURE I had IB a few days ago... :( )
> 
> I'm 8dpo.Click to expand...

Maybe what you saw before was ovulation bleeding? I have never had it, but it can happen. IB can happen anytime between 6-12DPO, IIRC. 8DPO is still really early. You aren't out yet!


----------



## k12345t

Thanks Little Bird, I wish that were the case!! I did have bleeding around the time of my positive OPK, then 5 days later had tan/pink CM. It is still early, but the feeling I had yesterday (I just _knew_ I was pregnant) is gone. 
Do you think you are having IB?


----------



## LittleBird

k12345t said:


> Thanks Little Bird, I wish that were the case!! I did have bleeding around the time of my positive OPK, then 5 days later had tan/pink CM. It is still early, but the feeling I had yesterday (I just _knew_ I was pregnant) is gone.
> Do you think you are having IB?

I hope so, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much. It's just so hard in the end. I think the fact that you're having all this bleeding/spotting is a really great sign that something is going on in there. Hopefully your little egg is burrowing deep into the lining. I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## babegurl77

Just checking in. :) I'm on cd6 and AF is completely gone. Took my soy from cd1-5. Cd1-2 I took 100mg. Cd3 I took 150mgs and cd4-5 I took 200mg. Now it's time to keep my fingers crossed and start looking for that O. 
Good luck to all the ladies testing, and to those who got BFP's. I'm praying this is everyone's month. :)


----------



## k12345t

Thanks LittleBird and BabeGurl!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies I think my first test was a negative as I've had BFNs, I'm 12 dpo today, will wait til I'm late to test again as it's all been so gutting, hoping AF stays well away, fx for everyone won't test now til I'm late, will keep you all updated, thanks for all your support ladies. Hoping there is more BFPs on the thread xxx


----------



## k12345t

Lollipopxx-- I hope tomorrow has better results for you, don't give up yet!!!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

K12345t thank you so much Hun, trying to relax and not symptom spot, guess your right I'm not out yet til the witch shows her head, fx for you too hun with getting your BFP, be blessed xx


----------



## Kathy1978

Thanks so much Madrid98 I will keep ya posted...I swear this 2 wk wait thing feels like a lifetime...Hope your pregnancy is going well! :)



Madrid98 said:


> Kathy1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to update, I got my positive on my OPK on CD16 (sat 16th)which is the earliest Ive ever experienced, as its typically around cd19-21. We were only able to BD on day 14, 17 and 18 so Im not sure if that was enough to produce a BFP this cycle but I started on prometrium (progesterone) on CD17 so I hope that Ive got everything in place finally to have success, if not this month maybe next... I plan to test on 7/29 and again on the 31st..fingers crossed!!! I will keep ya posted :)
> Im a Soy fan for sure!!!!
> 
> Well done Kathy1978 for O earlier with soy!!! I think the days you bd could be more than enough to get your BFP this cycle. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear the good news on 29.07!! Fx'd !!
> 
> XXClick to expand...


----------



## Jaz78

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering if any of you had some input. I'm 7DPO today and had some spotting this morning. Now, I would typically think that was a good sign, if it were anyone else, but for myself, I start thinking about the worst case scenario. I don't know, maybe I'm just trying to prepare myself. :wacko:
> 
> Did anyone have a shortened LP when using Soy Iso? I plan on starting my Prometrium tonight, so if it's an issue of hormones hopefully that will catch it. I just don't want to get my hopes up about what it means, because then I'll be super disappointed when I get my BFN.

I have read that spotting is normal in LP while taking soy. try not to stress!!



k12345t said:


> I just had bright red drops of blood when peed this morning. Not AF but literally drops of blood. Not sure what is going on but got another BFN this morning (I was SURE I had IB a few days ago... :( )
> 
> I'm 8dpo.

Like I said above, small amounts of bleeding in LP with soy isnt unheard of. 8DPO is way too early for a reliable pregnancy test. My fingers are crossed for you!!



babegurl77 said:


> Just checking in. :) I'm on cd6 and AF is completely gone. Took my soy from cd1-5. Cd1-2 I took 100mg. Cd3 I took 150mgs and cd4-5 I took 200mg. Now it's time to keep my fingers crossed and start looking for that O.
> Good luck to all the ladies testing, and to those who got BFP's. I'm praying this is everyone's month. :)

good luck!!

I am incredibly frsutrated. I think i definitely didnt O when ff had me as Oing and i thought i had too. Otherwise i'd be 16-17DPO and since my last LP was only 8 days and its usually 11-13, i really dont think thats possible. So my Two week wait is turning into a three week one and its frustrating the hell out of me!! In one respect i am very happy as it means i am in with a great shot still but on the other, i am sick of waiting and really over this cycle. its bad enough waiting two weeks without waiting longer!!

i did another pregnancy test this morning and got a BFN. i have annoyed myself as i'm really not an early tester as i think it leads to more stress than its worth. Not knowing when I O'd has made it difficult to resist. Looking at my chart though, i think it was probably CD19 or 22 which means it's early to test (currently CD31). AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Also means that soy didnt bring O as forward as i thought although usually I O around this time or later so it did definitely help.


----------



## k12345t

Jaz- That is so frustrating!!!! I hope you get your BFP soon so you can stop waiting, you've definitely had to wait long enough.

Mammag--- Do you have any updates? I've been dying to see your recent tests!


----------



## Madrid98

lexi374 said:


> Hey madrid, I am only around 4 weeks so very early, I'm feeling pretty nervous about it all after the last 2 times, but trying to keep calm and be hopeful! Soy bump buddies sounds good what do I need to do?! Lol!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for the kind wishes and good luck to those of you in the two week wait! xx :hugs:

I'm going to add you in my signature as bump buddies and is all about keeping in touch and see how we get on. Do you have a pregnancy journal? If you do we can update each other through there or we can use mine. 
When you said about the last 2 times, did you have any complications? I did with the previous pregnancy as well. You can check my journal, the link is in my signature. :winkwink:

jaz78 how frustrating to be waiting for longer and longer with no idea of what's going on. To be honest that's the reason why I stopped charting because instead of helping me, I was getting more stressed about it all. I changed to opk's and soy and you know the rest. How much soy did you take on the 5 days? Do you think the dosage could have affected your cycle?

k12345t is too early for you to give up hun! Only 8dpo and not many women get bfp then. Just leave it for a couple of days, maybe 10 or 11 dpo and try again. :hugs: Good luck!!

littlebird I'm afraid the same goes to you; 7dpo is too early for af but ib sounds quite possible. The only thing is that now you need to wait a few days before testing and getting an accurate result!! Good luck!

Try to keep well hydrated ladies in the tww!! Apparently if we don't drink enough we may start spotting! I had it at 5wks, it was just literally one drop but the midwife told me to be careful and drink as much water as I can. Annoying sometimes because you spend half day in the loo but worth it.

For those ladies that have asked me about my pregnancy thanks for your interest and I'm feeling well. Scared at times because I'd like to go all the way this time & waiting for the fetal doppler to give me a sign of reassurance. I'm really looking forward to all of you joining me soon!!!:kiss:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Aaaaawww Madrid98 thank you for your ongoing support and all the encouragement you've given to everyone, and keeping this thread going, hoping your pregnancy is going well, I guess it's normal to feel scared all of would be, thanks again for taking your time keeping everyone hopeful and motivated as TTC can be very stressful, be blessed Hunnie!

ps: are you going to find out the sex of bubba??? xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks lollipopxxx!!! You're always so nice to me but I've been where you are and I know how hard it is month after month so I'm delighted to support you all a little bit from here.
Sorry that your tests never got any darker. How many dpo are you now?

Actually I just noticed you live in London. Me too even though I'm still in Spain now.

I don't know if I'll find out. I already have 2 kids and with both I did, the first because it was the first and the second because my husband didn't want to wait an extra 4.5 months to find out. I guess I just want to take it step by step. First my scan on 26/08 and then after that we'll see.

xx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi Hun,you should be enjoying your holiday, how is Spain, I'm sure your glad to be there weather at home has been miserable! Rain rain and more rain lol! hope your having a good time anyways! Pitty no Sangria then Hunnie, 

I'm in Essex, don't know why I put London when I registered! not far from London anyway, used to live in London, West London it's been a while though DH and I moved to Essex, we love it and guess have stayed here for 8 yrs almost....

This is TTC #1 for us, being trying a year now, this is our 12th cycle with no luck, jumped onto soy quiet late I guess only tried it for this cycle, and we used pressed as well plus opks! My dates were so bang on that's why I was soooooo hopeful but will see!

How old are your other 2 Hun??how many kids would you like??? hope your scan goes ok, which I'm sure will do, keep us updated with pregnancy I always like to know, always curious about it as I've never been pregnant b4... H&H 9 mnths hun xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Excuse typos Hunnie lol xxx


----------



## k12345t

I know it's early but I think I'm out for this cycle. We dtd last night and I had a lot of bleeding afterwards, after a lot of intense cramping that felt worse than normal AF pains. Not sure what is going on but I am sure it isn't something good. :*( I guess I'll count this as CD1 and start soy again in a few days (as long as the bleeding continues and I get a negative hpt). 

I don't want to be just a downer, so I have a story for you guys. I had my yearly gyno appointment a few months ago & when it was just me and the doctor in the room, I told him that after I jog I get awful pelvic cramping that almost feels like I am in labor. He said he had heard of this but no one knows what causes it-- possibly the uterus bounces around while you run. (So my uterus is too loose in my pelvis?). He called in the nurse and did my pap. After he pulled out the speculum I asked, "So am I too loose down there?" The nurse's mouth dropped and her eyes got huge. My doctor laughed and I realized what I had just asked.:oops:


----------



## LittleBird

Jaz -- Are you saying that spotting is early in soy cycles whether pregnant or not? I really hope you get your BFP soon. I took a look at your chart and your temps look good, but you're right about the possibility of ovulating later.

Madrid -- I really think you're onto something with the water. I am terrible about drinking water, and we're in the middle of a heat wave, so I'm sure that doesn't help. I spent about 60% of the day yesterday sweating uncontrollably. More spotting today for me. One red drop and brown/tan CM. I started Progesterone last night, so I hope it helps with the spotting. Of course, it brings a whole list of unpleasant side effects with it!


----------



## lexi374

Madrid98 said:


> I'm going to add you in my signature as bump buddies and is all about keeping in touch and see how we get on. Do you have a pregnancy journal? If you do we can update each other through there or we can use mine.
> When you said about the last 2 times, did you have any complications? I did with the previous pregnancy as well. You can check my journal, the link is in my signature. :winkwink:
> 
> jaz78 how frustrating to be waiting for longer and longer with no idea of what's going on. To be honest that's the reason why I stopped charting because instead of helping me, I was getting more stressed about it all. I changed to opk's and soy and you know the rest. How much soy did you take on the 5 days? Do you think the dosage could have affected your cycle?
> 
> k12345t is too early for you to give up hun! Only 8dpo and not many women get bfp then. Just leave it for a couple of days, maybe 10 or 11 dpo and try again. :hugs: Good luck!!
> 
> littlebird I'm afraid the same goes to you; 7dpo is too early for af but ib sounds quite possible. The only thing is that now you need to wait a few days before testing and getting an accurate result!! Good luck!
> 
> Try to keep well hydrated ladies in the tww!! Apparently if we don't drink enough we may start spotting! I had it at 5wks, it was just literally one drop but the midwife told me to be careful and drink as much water as I can. Annoying sometimes because you spend half day in the loo but worth it.
> 
> For those ladies that have asked me about my pregnancy thanks for your interest and I'm feeling well. Scared at times because I'd like to go all the way this time & waiting for the fetal doppler to give me a sign of reassurance. I'm really looking forward to all of you joining me soon!!!:kiss:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi Madrid, i dont have a pregnancy journal, still new to all this, but just had a quick look at yours. By the last 2 times i meant that ive been pregnant twice before but both resulted in miscarriage, am still trying for baby number 1!


----------



## Madrid98

I hope everything will be ok this time for you as well!! I have 2 children, ages 11 & 8 years old already & my previous pregnancy also ended in mc at 10wks. But I want to feel positive and you should too. At the end of the day we are only human and we can't control everything.

XX


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Madrid98 said:


> I hope everything will be ok this time for you as well!! I have 2 children, ages 11 & 8 years old already & my previous pregnancy also ended in mc at 10wks. But I want to feel positive and you should too. At the end of the day we are only human and we can't control everything.
> 
> XX

Oh wow Hun, I'm sure they are lovely too your kids, how are they taking pregnancy and the prospect of having a brother or sister???

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, :hugs: I'm sure you'll be fine just stay positive, be blessed Hunnie cause you are a good person xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

k12345t said:


> I know it's early but I think I'm out for this cycle. We dtd last night and I had a lot of bleeding afterwards, after a lot of intense cramping that felt worse than normal AF pains. Not sure what is going on but I am sure it isn't something good. :*( I guess I'll count this as CD1 and start soy again in a few days (as long as the bleeding continues and I get a negative hpt).
> 
> I don't want to be just a downer, so I have a story for you guys. I had my yearly gyno appointment a few months ago & when it was just me and the doctor in the room, I told him that after I jog I get awful pelvic cramping that almost feels like I am in labor. He said he had heard of this but no one knows what causes it-- possibly the uterus bounces around while you run. (So my uterus is too loose in my pelvis?). He called in the nurse and did my pap. After he pulled out the speculum I asked, "So am I too loose down there?" The nurse's mouth dropped and her eyes got huge. My doctor laughed and I
> realized what I had just asked.:oops:



Oh Hunnie hope it's implantation, sending positive thoughts, was in stitches about the comment to the Doctor, hope all is ok anyway xx:hugs:


----------



## lian_83

babegurl77 said:


> Just checking in. :) I'm on cd6 and AF is completely gone. Took my soy from cd1-5. Cd1-2 I took 100mg. Cd3 I took 150mgs and cd4-5 I took 200mg. Now it's time to keep my fingers crossed and start looking for that O.
> Good luck to all the ladies testing, and to those who got BFP's. I'm praying this is everyone's month. :)

Hi, I'm also on CD-7 (although my cycle can get really long - at best 31, at worst 50).. This is my first soy cycle, hoping I could get an early O. I chose CD5-9, since it took some time for me to find it. I'm taking almost the same dosage as you: 100, 150, 150, 200, 200. When I took the 100, I didn't really feel anything different, so I upped the dosage the next day and I got a massive headache afterwards so I guess it's now working properly. 

:dust: to both of us. Let's have a soybaby!! :yellow:


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, I'm on CD12 and I feel like ovulation is right around the corner. Have had cramping and twinges every so often, and an abundance of CM. Checked it this morning and it was still creamy/sticky. OPK was a tad darker then yesterdays too. Every other day BDing starting tomorrow!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Tweak0605 said:


> Well, I'm on CD12 and I feel like ovulation is right around the corner. Have had cramping and twinges every so often, and an abundance of CM. Checked it this morning and it was still creamy/sticky. OPK was a tad darker then yesterdays too. Every other day BDing starting tomorrow!!

Hey Tweak, :flower: I'm on CD13. I've had twinges and weird sensations the last few days as well and my CM picked up a lot this morning. It was mostly creamy but almost watery this morning. I had a negative OPK on CD11, forgot to test yesterday, and got a positive OPK this morning :happydance: so I'm hoping to ovulation tomorrow or Monday. We've been following the SMEP since AF left and will now BD every day until ovulation is confirmed since we got the positive OPK. Hopefully my temps will confirm ovulation over the next few days and this will be our month! We're going out of town on Monday (camping for 5 days) so hopefully my temps won't go too out of whack for FF to still pinpoint ovulation. Anyway, just thought I'd say hi since we're in almost the same place in our cycles!

:dust: to you!


----------



## Tweak0605

gardenofedens said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm on CD12 and I feel like ovulation is right around the corner. Have had cramping and twinges every so often, and an abundance of CM. Checked it this morning and it was still creamy/sticky. OPK was a tad darker then yesterdays too. Every other day BDing starting tomorrow!!
> 
> Hey Tweak, :flower: I'm on CD13. I've had twinges and weird sensations the last few days as well and my CM picked up a lot this morning. It was mostly creamy but almost watery this morning. I had a negative OPK on CD11, forgot to test yesterday, and got a positive OPK this morning :happydance: so I'm hoping to ovulation tomorrow or Monday. We've been following the SMEP since AF left and will now BD every day until ovulation is confirmed since we got the positive OPK. Hopefully my temps will confirm ovulation over the next few days and this will be our month! We're going out of town on Monday (camping for 5 days) so hopefully my temps won't go too out of whack for FF to still pinpoint ovulation. Anyway, just thought I'd say hi since we're in almost the same place in our cycles!
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Ooo yay! Someone in the same place as me! We haven't BD at all yet. I told DH we'd start Sunday, and he's sticking to that. I wanted to last night and tonight, but he's being stubborn and saying "You said Sunday. We'll start then!" Soo, hopefully it's enough. I'll be checking my CM again tomorrow to see where it's at! It'd be crazy if I ovulated this early, considering I ovulated CD21-22 post-miscarriages. It was CD17 before the miscarriages.

Enjoy your camping trip!


----------



## Jaz78

Madrid98 said:


> jaz78 how frustrating to be waiting for longer and longer with no idea of what's going on. To be honest that's the reason why I stopped charting because instead of helping me, I was getting more stressed about it all. I changed to opk's and soy and you know the rest. How much soy did you take on the 5 days? Do you think the dosage could have affected your cycle?

I wish i didnt have to temp chart but with cycles varying from 35-60 days, it is far more stressful to not know what is going on!! OPks dont work for me so its really the only option. I took 150mg CD3-7 and it definitely affected my cycle as i have never O'd as early as whatever it ended up.



k12345t said:


> I know it's early but I think I'm out for this cycle. We dtd last night and I had a lot of bleeding afterwards, after a lot of intense cramping that felt worse than normal AF pains. Not sure what is going on but I am sure it isn't something good. :*( I guess I'll count this as CD1 and start soy again in a few days (as long as the bleeding continues and I get a negative hpt).
> 
> I don't want to be just a downer, so I have a story for you guys. I had my yearly gyno appointment a few months ago & when it was just me and the doctor in the room, I told him that after I jog I get awful pelvic cramping that almost feels like I am in labor. He said he had heard of this but no one knows what causes it-- possibly the uterus bounces around while you run. (So my uterus is too loose in my pelvis?). He called in the nurse and did my pap. After he pulled out the speculum I asked, "So am I too loose down there?" The nurse's mouth dropped and her eyes got huge. My doctor laughed and I realized what I had just asked.:oops:

I am so sorry :( i had to lol at your story though :)

Well - BIG NEWS!!!!! I got a bfp this morning!!! well more like a stp (small thin positive) but anyway!! there was definitely a second line!!! Soo so happy!! First cycle of soy! yay soy!!!!


----------



## k12345t

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats again jaz :)


----------



## lexi374

OMG congratulations Jaz that's fab news!!! x


----------



## Madrid98

:wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations Jaz78!!! Excellent news first thing in the morning!! :happydance::happydance: 

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx said:


> Oh wow Hun, I'm sure they are lovely too your kids, how are they taking pregnancy and the prospect of having a brother or sister???
> 
> So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, :hugs: I'm sure you'll be fine just stay positive, be blessed Hunnie cause you are a good person xxx

Well I haven't told them yet :blush:. After the disappointment of last time I thought it was better to wait. My dd is spending the holidays with my in laws so she has no idea & I plan to tell her after the scan in August if everything is ok by then. Her brother has guessed it on its own. My tummy is slightly bigger and he observes me when I write here so he saw my ticker & put 2 and 2 together. Still I don't talk to him about it. He was so upset and confused last time.

How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

How old are your little ones Madrid?


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies

I have been stalking your thread for some time and also chatted to Madrid regarding using soy. I finish my third month of Vitex this cycle. I am on 10dpo today and got a BFN this morning. My AF should start by Thursday, unless by some chance I am still to get a BFP. 

I would like to join all of you on trying soy on my next cycle and hopefully get a BFP. I am very new to the concept of soy so would appreciate any help. Are there any ladies that have used soy with longer cycles and still got a BFP?

I have a 35 day cycle. I ovulated on day 22 with a 13 days LP. When would be the best time to take soy? Someone mentioned days 5 - 9 for longer cycles but do you have to start the soy during the time that you have AF? I only have AF for 4 days so I finish AF on CD 4. 

What dosages should I use?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## lian_83

Is it ok to eat something with Soy Lecithin while taking the Isoflavones supplement?

I'm doing mine CD5-9 and I'm on CD7 and I took a tiny bite of a chocolate and the ingredient says Soy Lecithin.. Well, it's a good thing I'm on CD7 and I even put soy sauce on my dumplings..

_Just to add:_
I just took my 3rd dose - 150mg and a bit of headache already. I'm taking it everyday at 10:30pm sharp but we have house guests and we're still wide awake. I already have a noticeable headache and a dull and sometimes nagging pain on my right ovary. I always get that right-side pain during ovulation time but it's only CD-7.. Should I be worried?? 

I'm thinking the soy has blocked my estrogen receptors and now my body is pumping estrogen like crazy.. 

Oh my, the things we do for a baby. :dohh:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats Jaz78!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaz78

thanks ladies!!



lian_hawaii said:


> Is it ok to eat something with Soy Lecithin while taking the Isoflavones supplement?
> 
> I'm doing mine CD5-9 and I'm on CD7 and I took a tiny bite of a chocolate and the ingredient says Soy Lecithin.. Well, it's a good thing I'm on CD7 and I even put soy sauce on my dumplings..
> 
> _Just to add:_
> I just took my 3rd dose - 150mg and a bit of headache already. I'm taking it everyday at 10:30pm sharp but we have house guests and we're still wide awake. I already have a noticeable headache and a dull and sometimes nagging pain on my right ovary. I always get that right-side pain during ovulation time but it's only CD-7.. Should I be worried??
> 
> I'm thinking the soy has blocked my estrogen receptors and now my body is pumping estrogen like crazy..
> 
> Oh my, the things we do for a baby. :dohh:

I was worried about eating soy while taking isoflavones either but i couldnt find anything that said not to and since i dont eat dairy, i eat a fair bit of soy. It didnt seem to do me any harm :) I had headaches too. They were actually worst in the first couple of days taking soy and gradually got better. I have heard others complain about ovary pain while taking it and worry that its ovulation but it hasnt turned out to be. good luck!!


----------



## Tweak0605

lian_hawaii said:


> Is it ok to eat something with Soy Lecithin while taking the Isoflavones supplement?
> 
> I'm doing mine CD5-9 and I'm on CD7 and I took a tiny bite of a chocolate and the ingredient says Soy Lecithin.. Well, it's a good thing I'm on CD7 and I even put soy sauce on my dumplings..
> 
> _Just to add:_
> I just took my 3rd dose - 150mg and a bit of headache already. I'm taking it everyday at 10:30pm sharp but we have house guests and we're still wide awake. I already have a noticeable headache and a dull and sometimes nagging pain on my right ovary. I always get that right-side pain during ovulation time but it's only CD-7.. Should I be worried??
> 
> I'm thinking the soy has blocked my estrogen receptors and now my body is pumping estrogen like crazy..
> 
> Oh my, the things we do for a baby. :dohh:

I had one headache in the morning, but it was after my soy doses were over. I think it was the next morning. It really hurt, and I almost had to leave work early. I also had cramping/twinges on my left ovary area, the side I usually feel ovulation pain. It felt a lot like OV pain, and I too was worried. I think it might be just our ovaries kicking into high gear. Getting ready to produce a super eggy!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Congrats, yay Jaz78 H&H 9 mnths xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

13dpo too too scared to test, help me get the strength to do it again, any one here from mammag??? hope all went well, I think will wait till I'm late now, each test is too gutting now xxx


----------



## Crazy4Baby

cd24 now, still no positive opk. Am going to test in about 8-10 days time just in case I missed ov


----------



## lexi374

Lollipopxxx said:


> 13dpo too too scared to test, help me get the strength to do it again, any one here from mammag??? hope all went well, I think will wait till I'm late now, each test is too gutting now xxx

Good luck lollipop i hope you get a BFP!! X


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Aaaawww thanks Hun,I'm trying to stay positive, will see... Keep us updated about pregnancy Hun, how did DH take the news of a BFP???, stay blessed Hun xx


----------



## lexi374

Lollipopxxx said:


> Aaaawww thanks Hun,I'm trying to stay positive, will see... Keep us updated about pregnancy Hun, how did DH take the news of a BFP???, stay blessed Hun xx

We haven't really said a great deal about it, obviously he is pleased but after the 2 miscarriages last year it's very difficult to get excited about it. At least i should get an early scan this time which will put my mind at rest for all of 5mins lol! Will keep ya posted. When r u gona test? Tom? I didn't have to wait as long as you as i only have 10 day lp, managed to hold out til 12dpo, didn't wana see another bfn either and wondered if the soy was playing tricks with me! x


----------



## Madrid98

Don't stress too much about it *lollypopxxx!*!! Fx'd for you to get your BFP!!

*lexi374* when is your scan? I guess it'll help you relax a little bit. I did try to have one but my gp refused. Never mind

Welcome back *Angel*!!! I thought you've disappeared completely! Of course you can take it with long cycles and that's exactly the reason I tried soy in the first place. My cycles were nearly 40 days long & I got my bfp on the first attempt. It's up to you what days you decide to take it but I preferred cd3-7 because I wanted to O earlier. Maybe you won't need to use it at all!!:winkwink:

*lian_hawai*i I used to have headaches the last 3 days of taking soy & also the ovary twinges (actually it was the left one). I don't know about soy intake but I guess many products contain some form of soy. What jaz said makes sense.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

gardenofedens said:


> How old are your little ones Madrid?

They are 11 and 8 years old. :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

Crazy4Baby said:


> cd24 now, still no positive opk. Am going to test in about 8-10 days time just in case I missed ov

When did you start testing exactly? Is it possible that you missed it?


----------



## lexi374

Madrid98 said:


> Don't stress too much about it *lollypopxxx!*!! Fx'd for you to get your BFP!!
> 
> *lexi374* when is your scan? I guess it'll help you relax a little bit. I did try to have one but my gp refused. Never mind
> 
> Welcome back *Angel*!!! I thought you've disappeared completely! Of course you can take it with long cycles and that's exactly the reason I tried soy in the first place. My cycles were nearly 40 days long & I got my bfp on the first attempt. It's up to you what days you decide to take it but I preferred cd3-7 because I wanted to O earlier. Maybe you won't need to use it at all!!:winkwink:
> 
> *lian_hawai*i I used to have headaches the last 3 days of taking soy & also the ovary twinges (actually it was the left one). I don't know about soy intake but I guess many products contain some form of soy. What jaz said makes sense.
> 
> XX

I don't have a scan booked yet the GP's here won't see you til 6wks, they did say last time that next time i got pregnant i would get an early 1 but also the sister at the epau gave me her number and said to ring her direct and she would book it for me, she was really nice and my GP's are a bit useless so i think i will do that, will prob leave it til Friday when it will be 6wks since my lmp. x


----------



## lian_83

Slept last than 5 hour last night, woke up with quite a low BBT (will adjust). All night, the pain on my right ovary becomes sharper and constant. PLUS, headache was also worse and prevented me of a good-nights sleep. :headspin:

But now ovary pain has subsided but headache will probably prevent me from going to work today. 

I plan to take CD5-9 using the ff dosage 100, 150, 150, 200, 200

Today is CD8. I'm thinking of not increasing my dose today and sticking with 150, after last night I almost felt like abandoning this soy cycle entirely. Any advice?? :sulk:


----------



## LittleBird

Jaz -- Congratulations on your BFP! It's good to hear about a 1st time Soy Iso taker having success! :happydance:

lian_hawaii -- I would say that if you're feeling badly on the dose, you would probably be find sticking with 150mg all the way through instead of increasing it. I didn't change the dosage the days I took it.

About the soy headaches, I took 200mg CD2-6 and I had headaches towards the end, and maybe also on CD7. But it was an annoying headache, not really one that prevented me from doing what I needed to do.

I'm happy to report that my spotting is done, I've been taking progesterone for a couple of days and I'll probably be testing soon, but I'm a little scared!


----------



## angel11

Hey Madrid98. Thanks for the welcome. Hoping I don't have to take it either. Decided not to fuss too much this cycle so did temping on and off. Average temp after O for all cycles have been 36.5 to 36.7. Didn't temp for 5 days and decided to temp yesterday. Temp was 36.84 and this morning 37.04. Never had a temp higher than 36.75 so hoping something might be up. Only problem is, I am on 11dpo already so this is rather late for a temp shift I assume. Having cramps and stabbing pains on and off but hoping that i still get my BFP this month. 


If not, I will start using soy and think I will take it days 3 -7. What dosages did you take Madrid?


----------



## cherry22

Hiya all!!

So im on cd 5 i took 40mg on cd3 and 80mg last night, so far so good im taking it at about half 9 at night! but iv been feeling a little sick although that started before taking it so im not sure what thats about! also does enyone get other symptoms??? like diarrhea? sorry for the tmi but iv had that thismorning????

xx


----------



## lollybabe2011

Aliciatm said:


> just got prescribe clomid taking it next cycle

Good luck with clomid alicia


----------



## lian_83

I plan to take CD5-9 using the ff dosage 100, 150, 150, 200, 200..

I'm on CD8. But with yesterday's right ovary pain (and the paranoia of ovarian cysts which I have never been diagnosed but I fear), I opted to remain with 150. Still awake for more than an hour after popping the tablets and no headache and ovarian pain this time..

Well, I just wanted a very healthy egg this cycle. I was hoping to have more than 1 egg so that I will have more chances fertilization (doing the Math would probably yield up to 40% chance of a single fertilization and 4% chance of having multiples which I don't really mind) but I didn't get my Soy early enough. Anyway, I'm just hoping this 1 single egg will be my 1 lucky egg.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid,Thanks for supporting everyone.

This thread has doubled since the last time I visited, will like to welcome anyone that is new.
For me, I am taking a break this month from active ttc, AF arrived 6 days ago and frankly I am tired of trying.

I have lost 2kg in 2 weeks, so will use the time concentrate on losing 3kg over the next 4wks. This will be half way down my final goal of 10kg.

I may visit soya in aug if BFN, or just continue the break and start femara in sept.
I'll be watching from the sideline, best of luck with everyone.


----------



## Madrid98

*lollybabe2011* your plan sounds great!! Sometimes taking it easy and putting your mind somewhere else does wonders to conception. This is how it happened with my ds pregnancy I was fed up and tired & decided to start a diet. At the end of that month I had lost 5kd and I won a BFP!! Hopefully the same will happen to you!!.

*Angel* the temp rise is an excellent sign!!! Fx'd you won't use soy after all!!! I took 40, 80, 80, 120, 120, 160mg each day.

How are you all ladies doing? *Mammag, littlebird, lollypopxxx, babegurl*,......?

XX


----------



## Lollipopxxx

AF start today ladies, guttered cant even describe how I feel. Cd 1 I guess xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, sorry Lollipopxxx! :hugs:

I am 10DPO and I tested this morning and got a BFN. I'm not feeling any symptoms, really. I may be in the same boat with you in a few days.


----------



## lexi374

I'm sorry Lollipop xx:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry lollipopxxx!!! Don't get upset just focused on this cycle you're starting & positive thoughts to make it your lucky one!!! 

Littlebird no symptoms is a good sign. I never had any symptoms until pass af due date. Fx'd!!

How are you lexi?

XX


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Aaaaawwww thanks ladies for all your support if it wasn't for all of you I would have given up, which days are best for soy 1-5 tried 3-7 last cycle or 5-9????? Doses too would be appreciated, thanks in advance, August is my month! bring it on, won't be defeated xxx


----------



## mrsthomas623

Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## k12345t

Mrsthomas- that is a HUGE BFP!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

mrsthomas623 said:


> Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.

Can definitely see both lines!! Congratulations! xo


----------



## Lollipopxxx

I see it, congrats Hunnie yay!!! xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

What DPO was this Hun????


----------



## k12345t

Lollipop- Next cycle I'm going with whatever the people with the most BFP's did!! I guess we'll know in a few days!

Here's mine from this morning, could swear I saw pink until I took it out of the casing, then it looked like nothing. I think I've done this to myself everyday since a few days after ovulation, lol.

I can't wait to see pictures from the rest of you!
 



Attached Files:







July25.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 10









july25Fix.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrsthomas623

Lollipopxxx said:


> What DPO was this Hun????

I believe it is 14 DPO. :thumbup:

Still feeling nervous about it though, I am so nauseous (which is good!) but knid of crampy like AF is coming. Hope the :witch: stays away!!


----------



## chocbunni01

mrsthomas623 said:


> Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.

congrats


----------



## Tweak0605

mrsthomas - that is most definitely a BFP!! congrats!! :flower:


AFM - CM is getting watery and cramping/twinges are picking up. Pretty much hoping to ovulate by the end of the week. Here's hoping! :flower:


----------



## LittleBird

Congratulations, mrsthomas! That looks like a BFP to me! :happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats Mrs. Thomas!


----------



## lian_83

mrsthomas623 said:


> Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.

Congratulations!!! Have a safe 9 months!

I've just been recently active with this thread and it feels like a very lucky one..
So, we have 5BFP's for Soy already!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsthomas623

lian_hawaii said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.
> 
> Congratulations!!! Have a safe 9 months!
> 
> I've just been recently active with this thread and it feels like a very lucky one..
> So, we have 5BFP's for Soy already!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know! Lots of baby dust to everyone here! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jaz78

mrsthomas623 said:


> Lollipopxxx said:
> 
> 
> What DPO was this Hun????
> 
> I believe it is 14 DPO. :thumbup:
> 
> Still feeling nervous about it though, I am so nauseous (which is good!) but knid of crampy like AF is coming. Hope the :witch: stays away!!Click to expand...

yay congrats!! I've got cramps too (got my bfp on sunday) but that is a normal sign of pregnancy as well so try not to worry too much :)


----------



## tinks80

hi girls. i am new to this site and also ttc another baby after having pcos since i was 13. although i am now offically 'free' of pcos since last month =) 

this is my cd1 and i am wondering abou soy isoflavones? what days do i take them? i am aware theyre like clomid so 100mg soy is 50mg clomid etc. but what are the bestdays to take them to increase your eggs and chances of ovulation/bfp?

thanks heaps


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations Mrs Thomas!!! x :happydance:

Madrid i'm good thanks, don't really feel pregnant, just sore lower back and feel shattered prob cos i keep waking up so much at night. I'm just waiting for friday when i can get registered at the docs, and get the ball moving. How r u doin? Have you been sick much?

Tinks80 Hi, they say days 1-5 helps produce more follicles so poss chance of multiples and days 5-9 to produce 1 big strong egg, days 3-7 is a happy medium so i went for that, i guess everyone is different so you will have to give it a go for 1 cycle and maybe change it the next 1 if it's not right for you, prob best to start with a low dose and maybe increase the following month if no success?? GL XX


----------



## Madrid98

:yipee::yipee: mrs thomas congratulations!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I agree this is a lucky thread!!! Keep it up ladies!!!

tinks80 welcome to our thread!! If you check previous pages and posts you'll get all your answers on how to use soy and what you prefer. I used it cd3-7 with gradual increase of the dosage each day. Good luck to you as well!!!

lexi374 I'm feeling great!! Ms is nearly non-existent, only if I'm really hungry; but I remember that with my kids didn't last long either. Yesterday I used the fetal doppler again & I could hear the hb :baby:; I wasn't sure if it was mine or his/her so I tried a few hours later and it took a while to find it again so I guess if it was mine it'll be there all the time :blush: lol

XX


----------



## lian_83

Just gulped my last dose - 200 mg for CD9.. 

So now I wait for that strong 'O'.. Hoping for a very healthy egg and plenty of EWCM. Please let one :spermy: catch that egg.


----------



## Crazy4Baby

cd26 - hav been feeling a little nauseous past couple of days but have no positive opk to show I ovulated. I have creamy CM at the moment and lots of it so I dont know what that means. Am going to test on Friday anyway


----------



## Madrid98

Crazy4Baby said:


> cd26 - hav been feeling a little nauseous past couple of days but have no positive opk to show I ovulated. I have creamy CM at the moment and lots of it so I dont know what that means. Am going to test on Friday anyway

Creamy cm usually means you have O already as it's non-fertile cm. I think the opk's didn't pick up your surge but fx'd you get a bfp anyway!!:thumbup:


----------



## biliboi2

Hello all,

I have just read this thread from start to finish - it took ages. I have long cycles since coming off BC in December - cycles were 43, 48, 41 days and currently on 62!

On arrival of next AF, I shall be giving soy a try.

Dust to all!


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies,

Hope you all are doing well.

Congrats to you mrsthomas!!!


----------



## China girl

Ladies please forgive me,

I can't remember if I told the ladies who got there bfp congrats.

So, to the ladies in the thread who got there BFP..Congrats to all of you!!:hugs:


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Thanx Madrid, will keep you posted. how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## tamarah

mrsthomas623 said:


> Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.

Congratulations Mrs Thomas on ur BFP. Wishing you a happy pregnancy xx:thumbup:


----------



## tamarah

Crazy4Baby said:


> cd26 - hav been feeling a little nauseous past couple of days but have no positive opk to show I ovulated. I have creamy CM at the moment and lots of it so I dont know what that means. Am going to test on Friday anyway[/Qy
> 
> 
> My CM is usually Creamy for a few days before it turns into Fertile CM and Immediately after I ovulate. When did you start testing??? Have you checked Cervical Position?? I find this a much better way to determine if I am near ovulation as My CM is crap..
> 
> Good Luck and hope you get positive OPK soon xx


----------



## jadenblu

:wave: I had to stop in when I saw M had updated the thread title. Congrats to the new BFPs!! This thread is definitely getting lucky!

I'm in the 2WW. Took soy in an increasing dosage (100 up to 200mg) on CD4-8 this month. Thought I was 3DPO a few days ago but my temp fell again. But I had a really strong ov the next day and a good rise afterwards, so I'm now 3DPO again. But this time I'm sure, and FF agrees with me. Having some major low cramps ever since O which I never normally get, so hoping it's a nice big fertilised eggy working its way down to implant. :thumbup: 


:dust:
(for some extra luck)


----------



## christine7611

So I just finished taking soy CD3-7 (took 40/80/120/160/200). I started spotting CD8 (yesterday) and it has continued today. It's there every time I wipe, and I have had to wear a liner the last two days. I've read that spotting can happen when doing soy, so I don't know if this is a good, bad, or indifferent thing, just wanted to see if you ladies had any experience or knowledge to share. I'm worried that if it doesn't stop soon I will have trouble identifying my fertile CM, which is how I predict O. I did buy some OPK's, so I guess I can use those, but my CM is usually so accurate and I prefer to use that. Any advice is welcome!!!


----------



## babegurl77

Hi ladies. Congrats tho those who got their BFP's. H&H wishes to you all.
Welcome to the new ladies on this thread. Good luck and tons of baby dust. :)

 I'm on cd10. I'm still spotting from AF. It's getting annoying because it stops, so I don't use a pad, and then a few hours later, boom she spots. Good thing for period panties. Lol. There's no trace of cm at all. But cd10 is early right? Been opking since day 8, because I'm a POAS addict. Everything is negative as expected. But shouldn't I be seeing something- even faint trace of a LH line? Only line is the control line. this is my first cycle Opking. :/


----------



## lian_83

babegurl, i'm also CD10 and no fertile CM yet.. I'm doing saliva ferning test but still nothing even though I'm finished with Soy yesterday.

Tempted to POAS but the earliest my O arrives is around CD17, but I only plan to use that after seeing any kind of ferning. Well, now I'm worried whether the microscope was really a good-buy or not.


----------



## babegurl77

lian_hawaii said:


> babegurl, i'm also CD10 and no fertile CM yet.. I'm doing saliva ferning test but still nothing even though I'm finished with Soy yesterday.
> Tempted to POAS but the earliest my O arrives is around CD17, but I only plan to use that after seeing any kind of ferning. Well, now I'm worried whether the microscope was really a good-buy or not.

Hi Lian. Glad to see someone who is on my cycle day. :happydance: I was feeling lonely. 
I tried the ferning scope I'd say about 3 or 4 years ago. I never had any luck with it, but then again I have no idea if I was using it right because I didn't know when to check for my O- so I was probably testing on the wrong days. Let me know if you have any luck with it. I believe I threw mine out at the beginning of this year. 
According to FF my fertile day should start Thursday. Of course we can't always rely on what FF says, but I figured at least by now I would be showing even the slightest bit of Lh in my testing. I am just so confused with this whole process. With my other two boys, we never had to go through testing and etc. We just Bd'ed and boom we had kids. :dohh:


----------



## tinks80

Big congrats to everyone on their BFP  

I am on CD2 today (but have a haemoraghic cyst that has burst on my Right ovary so my AF has come early, which Is a bonus because my partner is due home on CD13 :-D) & have been taking fertility blend & hoping to start Soy isoflavones tomorrow for 5 days  so fingers n toes crossed, 

Quick question when did you ovulate on the soy what CD? I'm hoping for anything after 13, my cycles are usually 6weeks long though so hoping the soy will bring it forward for me :)


----------



## lian_83

babegurl, CD11 and still no ferning and Lh on OPK. 

I do temp and weirdly my temps are quite disturbingly high for Follicular Stage, just had 36.4 this morning. Which days did you take Soy? Also no CM yet for me...This is TTC#1 for me and never been pregnant in my life.

*Question* for those who took soy on CD5-9, what day did you get your 'O'? Is this much earlier than usual? 

Can't wait.. can't wait....


----------



## nevernormal

Wow... I've been ignoring this thread recently because the doctor put me on clomid before I had a chance to try soy... 5 bfps is amazing! Congrats to all =)


----------



## sar89

Hey im on my fourth day of soy now started im doing 100 150 150 200 200.
Just wondering is it normal NOT to feel any side effects?????
I feel perfectly fine no ovary pain no headache or nothing.. its making me paranoid that its not going to work. maybe the dosage is too low?

Ladies please ease my mind with advice :) x


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies checking in cd3 soy iso 200mg will be doing 200mg for all 5days cd 1-5, as I did less last month, will be using preseed on our BD days and opk too, read on google some women ov 7days after stopping last Dose, hoping to ov early as I have SIL visiting from Australia and that will disturb my BD big time! she is staying for 21days! so I'm really hoping to ov before she comes and use distraction with her in the 2 ww, will see xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

sar89 said:


> Hey im on my fourth day of soy now started im doing 100 150 150 200 200.
> Just wondering is it normal NOT to feel any side effects?????
> I feel perfectly fine no ovary pain no headache or nothing.. its making me paranoid that its not going to work. maybe the dosage is too low?
> 
> Ladies please ease my mind with advice :) x

Sar89 I didnt feel any side effects, was on less than that last month, noticed abundance of ewcm 7 days before ov, and had a strong ov xxx


----------



## sar89

Lolli I love you!!
I feel so happy to know this thank you soo much! amazing how someone across waters could make you feel so reassured ( well you not that far away but still :) )
Thanks a mill.. so excited for this month fx for bp.. good luck im going to stay tuned to this thread xxxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

sar89 said:


> Lolli I love you!!
> I feel so happy to know this thank you soo much! amazing how someone across waters could make you feel so reassured ( well you not that far away but still :) )
> Thanks a mill.. so excited for this month fx for bp.. good luck im going to stay tuned to this thread xxxx

Aaaawww that's what everyone is here for to help each other, you are fine Hunnie you've done your soy, so just wait and your body will let you know when it's ready, and I'm sure you' ll know too, fx for you for that BFP keep us posted xxx:hugs:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Meant you are nearly done Hun, last day tomorrow xx


----------



## tinks80

Lollipopxxx you're the same cycle as me :) I am starting CD3 today well but doing 150mg working up to 200mg , this will be my first ever soy cycle after having af every 4-6weeks, I know when I'm ovulating as I get ewcm & rise in temp & it's seems to always be 7days before af so hoping the soy will bring my O forward to around day 14 or there abouts :) Not any earlier as DP dOesnt get home till CD13 :-/ 

Can I Sl what's your thoughts/experience on soy? But most of all good luck & hope you get your lil sticky bean this month :)


----------



## Lollipopxxx

tinks80 said:


> Lollipopxxx you're the same cycle as me :) I am starting CD3 today well but doing 150mg working up to 200mg , this will be my first ever soy cycle after having af every 4-6weeks, I know when I'm ovulating as I get ewcm & rise in temp & it's seems to always be 7days before af so hoping the soy will bring my O forward to around day 14 or there abouts :) Not any earlier as DP dOesnt get home till CD13 :-/
> 
> Can I Sl what's your thoughts/experience on soy? But most of all good luck & hope you get your lil sticky bean this month :)

Oh wow Hun it's so nice to have someone who is my twin, my cycles have always been erratic if erratic is the right word to use since stopping cerazette July 2010, have had difficulty at time pin pointing ov as I've gone from 40days to 35 to 33 it's been so confusing and I never used opk only just in the last 2 cycles as I thought by now would have been holding baby, I had it planned guess these things, are out of my control and can't plan them to the tee! this is my second cycle with soy so I'm kinda hoping may be lucky 2nd time around, hoping we get our BFPs Hun, keep me posted with how you go, would be interesting to compare notes, be blessed Hunnie xxx


----------



## chocbunni01

did anyone get pimples after taking soy? maybe it affected my hormones.. i have an outbreak on my cheek... could be many things but just curious... here is my chart My Ovulation Chart not sure if i O... ff says i did but who knows....


----------



## lian_83

Chocbunni -- I just had a breakout on my forehead CD11, finished my Soy on CD9.. 


Question: Can Soy make your temperature unusually high just after coming off it??? It's pretty weird cause I'm usually 'cold' during FS (range 35.9 to 36.2) but this cycle just after Soy, for 3 straight days I'm ranging from 36.3 to 36.5... Obviously, I'm not yet near 'O' because I just got a glob of sticky CM last night (TMI).. I just hope Soy doesn't make me ovulate late.. It's already frustrating enough.. :shrug:


----------



## tinks80

Lollipopxxx said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> Lollipopxxx you're the same cycle as me :) I am starting CD3 today well but doing 150mg working up to 200mg , this will be my first ever soy cycle after having af every 4-6weeks, I know when I'm ovulating as I get ewcm & rise in temp & it's seems to always be 7days before af so hoping the soy will bring my O forward to around day 14 or there abouts :) Not any earlier as DP dOesnt get home till CD13 :-/
> 
> Can I Sl what's your thoughts/experience on soy? But most of all good luck & hope you get your lil sticky bean this month :)
> 
> Oh wow Hun it's so nice to have someone who is my twin, my cycles have always been erratic if erratic is the right word to use since stopping cerazette July 2010, have had difficulty at time pin pointing ov as I've gone from 40days to 35 to 33 it's been so confusing and I never used opk only just in the last 2 cycles as I thought by now would have been holding baby, I had it planned guess these things, are out of my control and can't plan them to the tee! this is my second cycle with soy so I'm kinda hoping may be lucky 2nd time around, hoping we get our BFPs Hun, keep me posted with how you go, would be interesting to compare notes, be blessed Hunnie xxxClick to expand...



i would love to compare notes =) i totaly get your feeling, i was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 13 and up until last week had them really bd had 3 surgeries to drill & drain & laser etc, anyhow last year landed in hospital with multiple cyst burst on my ovaries and very toxic too, the wnted to do a partial hysterectomy to stop me from haemoraging, i was devo, so i went home and started researching and started on some zinc, faxseed oil, coq10, vitamin c, and hyaluronic capsules (they were for my skin only) and well i started geting AF here n there but then last week i went to doc and ordered a US as i thought i had another cyst burst, well..... good news the PCOS was gone, he did the bloods as well to make sure and yep the bloods and the US both show that theyre all gone... im still in total shock though but soo relived :flower: ....anyhow i havent been temping or anything only going on CM and estimate gues of when i am ovulating as i get really hot n irritated at night time, waking in night sweats :shrug: which ive figured is usually 1 week before AF but she only likes to come between 4-6 weeks depending on what mood she is in i guess lol. this is my first cycle on soy so i will be taking a combined dosage of the soy isoflavones with red clover extract,but i am still taking my fertility blend which does contain a litle bit of vitex, so hope they can each other out :shrug: tonight and keeping my fingers crossed to O around 8th which is when DP is home =) not allowed to O before though ehehehe.

ive heard soo many success stories about soy so hoping this works, how did you find the soy last cycle? and how much you taking this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Oh hun sorry to hear you have been through such a hard time, must be such a relief for you to be told everything is fine, sometimes the powers up above work in miraculous ways, hoping soy does the job for you, you seem to be on quiet a load of stuff there Hunnie??? Is this your 1st cycle with soy?? how long have you been TTC is this #1 for you too???? I know sounds like an interogation, lol , hoping you get your sticky bean xxx


----------



## tinks80

Haha no not interogation at all ask away ))

this is actually ttc 4 I already have 3 lil babies well a 9,5,3 yro hoping for 1 more & if I get twins I'd be over the moon  but dun wanna jinx myself :-S 

I've just been reading up & also spoke with my doctor confirming this, there are people taking clomid 100mg-150mg from days 3-9 to produce more mature follies, apparently taking it the extra two helps mature and ripen the follies a bit more increasing the chances of sustaining a pregnancy  but also increases the chances of twins/multiples, so I'm thinking I might do the soy for 7 days instead of 5 see what happens,


----------



## tinks80

Lollipopxxx how many cycles on soy have you dun? & how do you find it etc? :)


----------



## lexi374

lian_hawaii said:


> Chocbunni -- I just had a breakout on my forehead CD11, finished my Soy on CD9..
> 
> 
> Question: Can Soy make your temperature unusually high just after coming off it??? It's pretty weird cause I'm usually 'cold' during FS (range 35.9 to 36.2) but this cycle just after Soy, for 3 straight days I'm ranging from 36.3 to 36.5... Obviously, I'm not yet near 'O' because I just got a glob of sticky CM last night (TMI).. I just hope Soy doesn't make me ovulate late.. It's already frustrating enough.. :shrug:

Hi yep soy did exactly the same thing to me my temps were similar to yours, and so then my coverline was higher than normal this time, temps after ov were normal though x


----------



## lexi_talos

Hi there! WOAH what a big thread... sorry not managed to read it all as I'd be here for days... Well, I tried soy for 2 months a couple of months ago then things happened and I didn't stick with it. I defo ovulated and for the first time actually had positive ov sticks. I've started it again this month and will do it for 3 months and see where we are then. i've heard such amazing things about it so I'm keeping my fingers X'd. Been trying for a year and getting down hearted... at least this gives me a bit of hope!


----------



## lian_83

Thanks a lot lexi374. it's comforting to hear from someone else as I'm doing Soy without my doctor's knowledge. 

This evening I just had tinge of pain on my left ovary.. Never had that before, it's always on my right side. Maybe it's a good sign that now both of them are actively working. I certainly wouldn't mind if more than 1 egg is released this cycle. :happydance:


----------



## cherry22

Hi all,

Im on cd 8 so i took soy cd 3-7 40mg,80mg,120mg,160mg,200mg! I have been having headaches but at the evening but not enough for me to take enything! I took them at half 9 at night so went to bed shortly after!! 
I had some twinges in the left ov yesterday, i cant say im not paranoid that ill get a cyst!
Im trying to chart my temps on FF but iv never done that before so im not going by it!
Im just going to look out for CM instead and hope for the best!!

When do you think i should be Ovulating then i have read that its roughly 10 days after last soy day!!?????

FX for everyone! xx


----------



## tinks80

cherry22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im on cd 8 so i took soy cd 3-7 40mg,80mg,120mg,160mg,200mg! I have been having headaches but at the evening but not enough for me to take enything! I took them at half 9 at night so went to bed shortly after!!
> I had some twinges in the left ov yesterday, i cant say im not paranoid that ill get a cyst!
> Im trying to chart my temps on FF but iv never done that before so im not going by it!
> Im just going to look out for CM instead and hope for the best!!
> 
> When do you think i should be Ovulating then i have read that its roughly 10 days after last soy day!!?????
> 
> FX for everyone! xx

hello =) im a newbie, but happy to answer your question =) 

from what ive researched you should O between 5-10days after your last dose of Soy, however dont start testing till 3 days after your last dose of soy as you might get a 'false' positive due to the soy still being in your system

good luck and hope this helps =) and baby dust xx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI
I am on CD5 and am taking soy days 3-7 Im doing 160mcg for 3-6 then Ill up to 200 or 240mcg?!!! 
I do ovulate around CD14/15 usually and have a regular 27-29 day cycle. I have had 4 miscarriages in the past so do get pregnant. I am 41 and partner is 48 so we are trying the SMEP this month and the soy to catch the egg. Ill OPK from CD10 I just found out that I have Hughes Syndrome so i have no doubt killed my previous pregnacies, However, I do have a 2 year old but we will never know if the Hughes syndrome was there before or developed after him, he was born prematurely though so I could have had it. Ignorance is bliss I had no idea. 
So I guess August is my really really trying month, Im on Asprin now and the consultant wants me to inject celaxane once the pregnancy is viable andter confirmation on scan, I disagree, I really want to inject on a positive test anyone else positive for APS (Hughes Syndrome?) 
Anyway heres for joining this tread in anticipation.
Bex


----------



## chocbunni01

dont think i took enough soy. i took mine cd 3-7, 40, 80, 80, 120,120... no extreme O pain... based on temps i supposedly O on cd 11, but today cd 22, it feels as though af is on the way, and i bd enough to cover that possible O day and days before and after... :wacko:


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, I'm on CD 17 and still waiting for that positive OPK. Definitely had some EWCM going on yesterday and today, but not feeling pains as much as I did before. DH is working till late tonight, so not sure if we'll get some BDing in or not.


----------



## tinks80

Has anyone had side effects from taking the soy? Within say 45mins taking it? Hot flushes? & peeing alot sorry for tmi :-/ 

These are the ones I am taking 
https://www.iherb.com/Nature-s-Way-Soy-Isoflavones-Standardized-60-Capsules/2077?at=0 hopefully that link works? 

Thanks everyone  n baby dust to all xx


----------



## China girl

:hi:Hiya ladies,

40yearoldmum, I am also doing the soy & SMEP. FX'd for both of us.

Tweak, I think were close in cycles and I believe I have already O'd by my temps and opks, but FF has yet to verify. Oh and I did not get EWCM this time....hmm!!! I always get it, but not this time, maybe its a good sign.

Tinks, I have not had any side effects, I took my soy before bed.


----------



## Lollipopxxx

tinks80 said:


> Lollipopxxx how many cycles on soy have you dun? & how do you find it etc? :)

Hi Hun when I wrote to you was on my way to work, Aaaawww got 3 little ones let's hope your 4th time lucky, your kids seem a nice age too, this is my 2nd cycle on soy last one was 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, then 200mg had loads of ewcm, was leaking( tmi), oh the other thing I forgot was the hot flashes they've been bad! This cycle notice my hormones were all over just haven't been myself like I was going to lose my temper and I'm not like that what so ever, just felt annoyed with everyone, feeling hormonal not sure it's soy or just the whole TTC thing xxx


----------



## k12345t

Tinks- I just started soy again for the second cycle, started with 80mg last night. I got a pretty strong headache an hour later, woke up sweating, and had to get up to pee twice. I'm not sure if it is from the soy of from switching my sleep schedule (I work nights and every 3 weeks have to flip between sleeping during the day to sleeping at night-- huge jet lag!). 

I also am very nervous because AF is extremely light right now- I'm talking panty liner only light, and has been like this for several days (never had a regular amount yet). Temp has decreased from average of 98.4 to 97.9 & all preg tests just look like the faintest of faint lines, so I'm assuming this is AF and I just have line eye or evaps. I hope I'm not actually pregnant & just don't know it- it makes me very scared to take the soy, but I don't want to miss my chance. 

*Did any of you have way lighter than normal AF since starting soy?*


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I think af is on the way, I have had a very light spotting of brown/reddish blood just like last cycle which lasted 2 days before af came in full force.
Still hoping implantation as I am only on cd 28 and my usual cycles do tend to be 30-36 days


----------



## taylorxx

Soy can causes higher temps and lighter periods so that could be it. Maybe go get a blood test to ease your mind.


----------



## giraffes

Hi there, I'm cd6 today and the soy has definitely made my AF lighter - huge bonus for me as I'm normally REALLY heavy so fingers crossed it does the trick with the BFP too!!


----------



## bexsy

hiya im hopeing someone could help me
i am interested in taking soy but i am on day 6 of my period is this too late to start takin??

thanks in advance


----------



## k12345t

Bexsy- it might be too late. I haven't seen anything about starting past day 5. I know taking it too late can delay ovulation. But maybe you could start today and just do 4 days? I don't know if that would help or hurt or be indifferent. Sorry I don't have more answers for you!
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


----------



## tinks80

k12345t said:


> Tinks- I just started soy again for the second cycle, started with 80mg last night. I got a pretty strong headache an hour later, woke up sweating, and had to get up to pee twice. I'm not sure if it is from the soy of from switching my sleep schedule (I work nights and every 3 weeks have to flip between sleeping during the day to sleeping at night-- huge jet lag!).
> 
> I also am very nervous because AF is extremely light right now- I'm talking panty liner only light, and has been like this for several days (never had a regular amount yet). Temp has decreased from average of 98.4 to 97.9 & all preg tests just look like the faintest of faint lines, so I'm assuming this is AF and I just have line eye or evaps. I hope I'm not actually pregnant & just don't know it- it makes me very scared to take the soy, but I don't want to miss my chance.
> 
> *Did any of you have way lighter than normal AF since starting soy?
> *


I was the same last night mustve peed about 8 times in 2 hours :-/ fully emptied my bladder & woke up sweating hmmm

but this morning AF is extremely light which is a bonus because I'm usually very very heavy, so I'll be upping the dose tonight & see how I go :)

I started at 120mg Soy iso, but my tablets also contain red clover too which is concentrate extract of isoflavones so not really sure how much I'm taking lol :-/ we will soon find out in 2 weeks when I go fir my US to see how many eggs I have :-D


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm thinking soy might not be helping me at all. CD18 and no + OPK. No ovulation pains, just have EWCM. Hope I'll get a + OPK and ovulate in the next couple days. :shrug:


ETA - and just after I wrote that, I drove to work and started getting a dull ache in my left side. It comes and goes, but I'm praying this is the start of ovulation pain.


----------



## tinks80

well i just went to doc to check all my levels and im bummed out =( my e2 is way to high for stimulating becuase of this haemoraghic cyst on my right ovary... so dont know wether to continue with the soy and hope and pray it works or wait till next cycle? or am i just reading too much into this, and should just let nature take its course? :shrug:

LH 5
FSH 6
E2 158 :grr:
PROG 1.1


----------



## Tweak0605

tinks80 said:


> well i just went to doc to check all my levels and im bummed out =( my e2 is way to high for stimulating becuase of this haemoraghic cyst on my right ovary... so dont know wether to continue with the soy and hope and pray it works or wait till next cycle? or am i just reading too much into this, and should just let nature take its course? :shrug:
> 
> LH 5
> FSH 6
> E2 158 :grr:
> PROG 1.1

I'm sorry. I don't know anything about the levels but I can give you :hugs:


----------



## lian_83

Hi tinks80.. I hope u can get sorted with your E2 levels.. :hugs:

I also got my Day 3 bloodwork done.. Unfortunately E2 testing wasn't covered by my insurance. I got a pretty worrying result.

LH: 7.5 IU/L
FSH: 5.6 IU/L
Prolactin: 509 mIU/L
Testosterone: 2.6 nmol/L
Free Testosterone: 30 pmol/L

First, my LH is higher than 7. According to some websites, it could indicate PCOS. Then, also my LH is higher than FSH which could also point to PCOS or PCO. But then my GP said my Testosterone levels are in the very normal range and that my LH:FSH ratio is still much less than 2. Also, since I temp and know that I do ovulate regularly then he said there's no point of assuming that I have PCOS at all. Is this true??? Or should I go for more expensive tests? :shrug:


----------



## Aliciatm

i have a question if soy messed my cycles up will clomid mess it up to. soy made me not ovulate and i only took it one month this is the 2nd cycle. last cycle was soy and this cycle was a no O also. do i need to wait one cycle before starting clomid


----------



## lian_83

tinks80 said:


> well i just went to doc to check all my levels and im bummed out =( my e2 is way to high for stimulating becuase of this haemoraghic cyst on my right ovary... so dont know wether to continue with the soy and hope and pray it works or wait till next cycle? or am i just reading too much into this, and should just let nature take its course? :shrug:
> 
> LH 5
> FSH 6
> E2 158 :grr:
> PROG 1.1

Hi tinks, I read somewhere that high E2 during the early stages of the cycle could be normal for women who ovulate early. So, maybe you will just ovulate early this cycle so u have heaps of estrogen in your bloodstream. As I would like to say to myself, relax and trust your body to do its thing! :dance:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies checking in day5 last dose of soy tonight, might start BD early this month and not leave it too close to ov. That's the plan of action, ofcourse DH has to co-operate as well as some months it's like pulling teeth ha ha ha, fx for those BFPs xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!! Just saying hi!!! I'm leaving to go to eastern Spain tomorrow and I'm afraid I'll have no internet there. So I guess is good by and good luck until the 11th August at least.

Take care and I want many more BFP's on my return!!!

XX


----------



## lian_83

HELP!! My temps have been swinging up and down and still on CD13.. :cry: 

Is this still a normal side-effect of Soy, also got a headache for days now. Not something that will stop me from working, but it's there.

Please stalk my chart, pls... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36834f


----------



## tinks80

lian_hawaii said:


> Hi tinks80.. I hope u can get sorted with your E2 levels.. :hugs:
> 
> I also got my Day 3 bloodwork done.. Unfortunately E2 testing wasn't covered by my insurance. I got a pretty worrying result.
> 
> LH: 7.5 IU/L
> FSH: 5.6 IU/L
> Prolactin: 509 mIU/L
> Testosterone: 2.6 nmol/L
> Free Testosterone: 30 pmol/L
> 
> First, my LH is higher than 7. According to some websites, it could indicate PCOS. Then, also my LH is higher than FSH which could also point to PCOS or PCO. But then my GP said my Testosterone levels are in the very normal range and that my LH:FSH ratio is still much less than 2. Also, since I temp and know that I do ovulate regularly then he said there's no point of assuming that I have PCOS at all. Is this true??? Or should I go for more expensive tests? :shrug:

 Your bloods do look similar to pcos, but not enough to say you are pcos, with pcos your levels are usually 2:1 and alot higher, & you would need to see this go on fir a few cycles along with an US your ovaries are swallen with cyst all over them & other bloodss to confirm, I had high testosterone/androgen & really high LH levels with high E2 levels when I had mine for 14years, but your levels are actuallystill quite low/within normal range to be at all 
concerned atm, 

I remember a while ago going on the pill one cycle then have a break cycle this actually helped lower the LH level & the e2 level gradually & I've heard it works great with some people & they've managed to get bfp :) 

Just hang in there this cycle & see how you go  fingers crossed & positive thinking :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone.

I can finally start my soy as AF arrived after a close to 60 day cycle!!! I'll be taking it from cd2-7 and gradually increasing the amount. 

I used to have 29 day cycles, very regular but the last 2 cycles have been a lot longer so my question would be when should I start DTD and doing OPKS?

Fingers crossed for everyone starting this cycle!! xo


----------



## christine7611

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I can finally start my soy as AF arrived after a close to 60 day cycle!!! I'll be taking it from cd2-7 and gradually increasing the amount.
> 
> I used to have 29 day cycles, very regular but the last 2 cycles have been a lot longer so my question would be when should I start DTD and doing OPKS?
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone starting this cycle!! xo

I feel ya - I also had cycles that were around 29 days, then an anov, and my last one was 55 days. It SUCKED!!!!! I am cd13 today, did soy cd3-7. I started doing OPK's cd10, so far all bfns :growlmad: As far as dtd, after exhausting DH (which I never before thought was possible :winkwink: ) last cycle jumping him every time I thought O might be coming (which happened a lot, then nothing), we have agreed this cycle to just dtd at least 3 times per week all cycle, figuring that should keep :spermy::spermy::spermy: around up there pretty consistently. He did agree to an increase in frequency if I am certain that I am ovulating, since hopefully it will not take 38 days and lots of false alarms this cycle due to the soy (FX's!). 

Good Luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lollipopbop

christine7611 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I can finally start my soy as AF arrived after a close to 60 day cycle!!! I'll be taking it from cd2-7 and gradually increasing the amount.
> 
> I used to have 29 day cycles, very regular but the last 2 cycles have been a lot longer so my question would be when should I start DTD and doing OPKS?
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone starting this cycle!! xo
> 
> I feel ya - I also had cycles that were around 29 days, then an anov, and my last one was 55 days. It SUCKED!!!!! I am cd13 today, did soy cd3-7. I started doing OPK's cd10, so far all bfns :growlmad: As far as dtd, after exhausting DH (which I never before thought was possible :winkwink: ) last cycle jumping him every time I thought O might be coming (which happened a lot, then nothing), we have agreed this cycle to just dtd at least 3 times per week all cycle, figuring that should keep :spermy::spermy::spermy: around up there pretty consistently. He did agree to an increase in frequency if I am certain that I am ovulating, since hopefully it will not take 38 days and lots of false alarms this cycle due to the soy (FX's!).
> 
> Good Luck and :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Irregular cycles are not fun!! I think we'll do the same, BD every other day until I OV. 

Also, I'm bleeding but it's not full flow.. should I count this as day 1 of AF any way or wait until I'm heavy? Don't want to take Soy too early xxx


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies

I have started taking my soy. Took 100 mg on CD 3 and 4. On CD 5 today and will be taking 150mg. 

Should I take 150mg on CD6 as well and then 200 on CD 7? or perhaps 150mg today, and then 200mg for CD 6 and 7?


----------



## christine7611

Lollipopbop said:


> christine7611 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I can finally start my soy as AF arrived after a close to 60 day cycle!!! I'll be taking it from cd2-7 and gradually increasing the amount.
> 
> I used to have 29 day cycles, very regular but the last 2 cycles have been a lot longer so my question would be when should I start DTD and doing OPKS?
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone starting this cycle!! xo
> 
> I feel ya - I also had cycles that were around 29 days, then an anov, and my last one was 55 days. It SUCKED!!!!! I am cd13 today, did soy cd3-7. I started doing OPK's cd10, so far all bfns :growlmad: As far as dtd, after exhausting DH (which I never before thought was possible :winkwink: ) last cycle jumping him every time I thought O might be coming (which happened a lot, then nothing), we have agreed this cycle to just dtd at least 3 times per week all cycle, figuring that should keep :spermy::spermy::spermy: around up there pretty consistently. He did agree to an increase in frequency if I am certain that I am ovulating, since hopefully it will not take 38 days and lots of false alarms this cycle due to the soy (FX's!).
> 
> Good Luck and :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Irregular cycles are not fun!! I think we'll do the same, BD every other day until I OV.
> 
> Also, I'm bleeding but it's not full flow.. should I count this as day 1 of AF any way or wait until I'm heavy? Don't want to take Soy too early xxxClick to expand...

I don't know - if you're just spotting, I wouldn't count that as day 1. Last cycle I spotted pretty light for a day, and then the next day it became more like my regular flow - I counted the regular flow day as cd1. That was also the day my temp fell, so I was confident in it being cd1. I agree that with the soy it is better to err on the side of caution, so if I were you, I would wait until you get a regular flow and then, at least for soy purposes, count that as cd1. I took my soy in the evening days 3-7, so in some ways I guess it was almost like taking it 4-8, since i didn't take it until almost bedtime. Good luck!!


----------



## lovebug57

May I please join you??? I am a newbie to Soy Iso's. I am on my last day. I did 220mg Cd 2-6. I chose Soy Iso's because when I take Clomid I wake up in a ouddle of sweat. I also can't deal with myself and my moods swings. I feel like I'm 2 different people when taking that stuff. Soy Iso's have been MUCH better. 

Would LOVE to get to know all of you! I am also new to BnB.


----------



## Babykiser

hello ladies! hope you dont mind that i drop by. I am also trying soy for the first time and I am hoping for my :bfp: in august!! This is my 3rd cycle since my twin miscarriage at 8 weeks, so i have been desperately trying to get pregnant again. yesterday was my first day of soy, i took 120 mg which is 3 tablets. i have 4 more days of soy to go and hoping for a good month!

good luck to you all!!! :dust:


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Cd 31 - This is the 5th day of spotting, I am so confused as to what is going on. Sometimes it is a reddish colour and sometimes brown - sometimes theres nothing.
Have not needed to wear a pad or anything its been so light.
Has anyone had similar experence?


----------



## k12345t

angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have started taking my soy. Took 100 mg on CD 3 and 4. On CD 5 today and will be taking 150mg.
> 
> Should I take 150mg on CD6 as well and then 200 on CD 7? or perhaps 150mg today, and then 200mg for CD 6 and 7?



I apologize if this is a stupid question, but is it ok for you to take that much soy after surviving breast cancer? Or is that only certain types of cancer that you have to worry about estrogen?


----------



## gardenofedens

bexsy said:


> hiya im hopeing someone could help me
> i am interested in taking soy but i am on day 6 of my period is this too late to start takin??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> Bexsy- it might be too late. I haven't seen anything about starting past day 5. I know taking it too late can delay ovulation. But maybe you could start today and just do 4 days? I don't know if that would help or hurt or be indifferent. Sorry I don't have more answers for you!
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-tClick to expand...

Hi Bexsy - This cycle I started soy on CD6 since I didn't buy it until that day. I took 120mg on CD 6, 7, &8 and then 160mg on CD9. I had no headaches, nauseousness, or ovulation pains. It also didn't affect my ovulation day since I ovulated on CD16 as I have the last couple months. It did, however, greatly affect my temperatures. They were quite erratic going up and down sporadically and were overall much higher than they had been pre-soy. My temps after ovulation are lower than normal as well but staying above the coverline so far. I'm really hoping for my BFP this cycle (#5 for us) but if we don't get it, I'll try soy again next cycle and see how it goes. I'll probably take it beginning on CD1 instead though since I've heard that increases the likelihood of multiples and we're really hoping for twins. Anyway - good luck to you!


----------



## babybank

hi...i think im going to try soy this cycle too. Im on CD1..went to the store and bought "Natrol Soy Isoflavones 10mg; dang i read the back and i saw 50mg so i figured they were 50 each/nope the serving size is 5 capsules so that means they are only 10mg each...grr..so many pills. When and how many should i start with?


----------



## lian_83

gardenofedens said:


> Hi Bexsy - This cycle I started soy on CD6 since I didn't buy it until that day. I took 120mg on CD 6, 7, &8 and then 160mg on CD9. I had no headaches, nauseousness, or ovulation pains. It also didn't affect my ovulation day since I ovulated on CD16 as I have the last couple months. It did, however, greatly affect my temperatures. They were quite erratic going up and down sporadically and were overall much higher than they had been pre-soy. My temps after ovulation are lower than normal as well but staying above the coverline so far. I'm really hoping for my BFP this cycle (#5 for us) but if we don't get it, I'll try soy again next cycle and see how it goes. I'll probably take it beginning on CD1 instead though since I've heard that increases the likelihood of multiples and we're really hoping for twins. Anyway - good luck to you!

Hi Bexsy, thanks for your post, it calmed me down a bit. I was so worried because of my erratic BBT, one day 36.6, the next day falling down to 36.0 then back up again to 36.4, the down again... :shrug: Already on CD 15 but no signs of ovulation yet. Well, I never really O before CD18. 

Ok, let's all get that :bfp: :dust: to everyone here and I'm sure that BFP count will increase soon.


----------



## motherofseven

what do you mean soy what does it do


----------



## tinks80

lian_hawaii said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> well i just went to doc to check all my levels and im bummed out =( my e2 is way to high for stimulating becuase of this haemoraghic cyst on my right ovary... so dont know wether to continue with the soy and hope and pray it works or wait till next cycle? or am i just reading too much into this, and should just let nature take its course? :shrug:
> 
> LH 5
> FSH 6
> E2 158 :grr:
> PROG 1.1
> 
> Hi tinks, I read somewhere that high E2 during the early stages of the cycle could be normal for women who ovulate early. So, maybe you will just ovulate early this cycle so u have heaps of estrogen in your bloodstream. As I would like to say to myself, relax and trust your body to do its thing! :dance:Click to expand...



Well I have some great news I think  after much stressing myself out and worrying I've loads of hours on research on these damn levels of mine and I realised that the E2 levels are in pmol not pgml so I had to convert them over which makes them only 43 instead of 158 in which is PERFECT for CD2 e2 levels along with my lh & fsh :happy:

the other good news Is that my gyno rang today & had a cancellation on Friday so I dint have the lengthy waitlist so fx she will do a U/S & hopefully some gorgeous little follies in there courtesy of the soy :-D 

Sorry had to update I feel like everything is finally on track after all the hassle I've been thru with my past having the pcos I can glady say I've cured myself from :-D 


Anyhow enough about me how are all you lovely ladies coming along with your soy? Any side effects? any O twinges? 

:babydust: to all xx


----------



## tinks80

Have attached a little link in case any of you are wondering what the reccomended levels are for each of your hormones on certain cycle days, 

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## Babykiser

Today will be my 3rd day taking soy, 120mg at night and i feel great! On day one I did experience some hot flashes, but nothing that I could'nt handle. My period even became lighter the second day of taking it! I don't know if it was the soy but im giving it all the credit!! Hopefully it will make my O come sooner thaN CD20...by the way this will be my first cycle using OPKs, what day should I start testing? any advice would help, thanks!


----------



## tinks80

Babykiser said:


> Today will be my 3rd day taking soy, 120mg at night and i feel great! On day one I did experience some hot flashes, but nothing that I could'nt handle. My period even became lighter the second day of taking it! I don't know if it was the soy but im giving it all the credit!! Hopefully it will make my O come sooner thaN CD20...by the way this will be my first cycle using OPKs, what day should I start testing? any advice would help, thanks!

The hot flushes are normal from wat I've gathered from other people ttc using soy  & yes AF is def lighter I've found too this is my first cycle & it's been really light which I'm pleased about 

Start testing with opk 3 days after your last dose of soy, you should O 5-10 days after your last dose of soy  as if you test too early you might get a false positive from the soy 

Good luck and fx


----------



## Babykiser

ok thanks tinks!! Oh and another question, when using the opks it is best to test twice a day correct? thats just what ive read from other posts on here.

***baby dust***


----------



## tinks80

Yep your safe to test with opk's from about 10am onwards but your better off doing it at around 2pm in the afternoon, so perhaps test then, and then again before bed? as this is when your LH levels dre higher, opk's work the opposite to hpt's, where the levels increase thru out the day, where as a hpt your levels are higher in the morning, also try to minimise your fluids for 2 hours leading up to your opk, as you don't want to dilute your urine giving a inconclusive possibly negative reading and miss your window


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Looks like it is a lighter period, took preg test and came back negative. 
I have no idea wha day should be cd 1 though as the spotting started on cd27 and today is cd 33 - but today seems to be more like a period than the past week.


----------



## lollybabe2011

mrsthomas623 said:


> Very very cautiously posting this... please tell me you see it too!!! I will test tomorrow morning with FMU.

congratulations mrs


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Just saying hi!!! I'm leaving to go to eastern Spain tomorrow and I'm afraid I'll have no internet there. So I guess is good by and good luck until the 11th August at least.
> 
> Take care and I want many more BFP's on my return!!!
> 
> XX

Madrid,
Enjoy your break


----------



## lollybabe2011

Still enjoying the break, a bit more spontaneous with BD as well. Will be waiting for next cycle (late august) to start soya. Best of luck with everyone


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm not even sure what's going on anymore...

Still not a + OPK. Have my last one to take today. 

Last week got lots of EWCM and thought I was ovulating Friday. Had lots of pains and uncomfortable-ness. Yesterday, CM was abundant and very creamy. Today there's lots and it's more like EWCM now. 

BD last Sunday, Tuesday, Friday, Saturday, and yesterday. We'll continue probably tomorrow, Friday, and Sunday to cover our bases. I sure hope we still have a chance this month!


----------



## k12345t

Hmmm... Just had routine lab work done for work (required for health insurance) and my triglyceride levels went from 119 last year to 38 this year. Good triglyceride level is less than 150. Not sure that this is a good thing, I've done some research and saw that soy can mess with your thyroid, and hyperthyroid can cause very low triglycerides. I left a message with my primary care doctor, will have to tell them what I did, lol. I'll update you guys!


----------



## lian_83

tinks80 said:


> Well I have some great news I think  after much stressing myself out and worrying I've loads of hours on research on these damn levels of mine and I realised that the E2 levels are in pmol not pgml so I had to convert them over which makes them only 43 instead of 158 in which is PERFECT for CD2 e2 levels along with my lh & fsh :happy:
> 
> the other good news Is that my gyno rang today & had a cancellation on Friday so I dint have the lengthy waitlist so fx she will do a U/S & hopefully some gorgeous little follies in there courtesy of the soy :-D
> 
> Sorry had to update I feel like everything is finally on track after all the hassle I've been thru with my past having the pcos I can glady say I've cured myself from :-D
> 
> 
> Anyhow enough about me how are all you lovely ladies coming along with your soy? Any side effects? any O twinges?
> 
> :babydust: to all xx

\

Hi tinks80 - that's great news solving the E2 mystery, :thumbup: I find it interesting that we TTCers are suddenly interested with what we learn in our science class in high school. :book:

I wished my GP has done my Estrogen level as well because I would suspect that it is also kinda low, which is why I am taking the Soy so I could O earlier.


----------



## tinks80

lian_hawaii said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> Well I have some great news I think  after much stressing myself out and worrying I've loads of hours on research on these damn levels of mine and I realised that the E2 levels are in pmol not pgml so I had to convert them over which makes them only 43 instead of 158 in which is PERFECT for CD2 e2 levels along with my lh & fsh :happy:
> 
> the other good news Is that my gyno rang today & had a cancellation on Friday so I dint have the lengthy waitlist so fx she will do a U/S & hopefully some gorgeous little follies in there courtesy of the soy :-D
> 
> Sorry had to update I feel like everything is finally on track after all the hassle I've been thru with my past having the pcos I can glady say I've cured myself from :-D
> 
> 
> Anyhow enough about me how are all you lovely ladies coming along with your soy? Any side effects? any O twinges?
> 
> :babydust: to all xx
> 
> \
> 
> Hi tinks80 - that's great news solving the E2 mystery, :thumbup: I find it interesting that we TTCers are suddenly interested with what we learn in our science class in high school. :book:
> 
> I wished my GP has done my Estrogen level as well because I would suspect that it is also kinda low, which is why I am taking the Soy so I could O earlier.Click to expand...

i know im right into everythng i can find now relevant or not if its to do with ttc, then i wanna know :haha: you can never have too much information when it comes to ttc 

perhaps when you next get AF, (hoping you dun and you get your :bfp:) but if you do book an appt to see him on day 2-3 of your cycle and ask them to do a LH, FSH, E2, PROG, PROLACTIN, bloods and then make sure they come back within the next 24hours so you can start your soy, tis way you will be able to have a better understanding of where your body is at.

here is what all the bloods mean and what their optimum results should eb at, 


Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) Day 3 3-20 mIU/ml 
FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS. 

Estradiol (E2) Day 3 25-75 pg/ml 
Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve. 

Estradiol (E2) Day 4-5 of meds 100+ pg/ml or 2x Day 3 
There are no charts showing E2 levels during stimulation since there is a wide variation depending on how many follicles are being produced and their size. Most doctors will consider any increase in E2 a positive sign, but others use a formula of either 100 pg/ml after 4 days of stims, or a doubling in E2 from the level taken on cycle day 3. 

Estradiol (E2) Surge/hCG day 200 + pg/ml 
The levels should be 200-600 per mature (18 mm) follicle. These levels are sometimes lower in overweight women. 

Luteinizing Hormone (LH) Day 3 < 7 mIU/ml 
A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS. 
Luteinizing Hormone (LH) Surge Day > 20 mIU/ml The LH surge leads to ovulation within 48 hours. 

Prolactin Day 3 < 24 ng/ml 
Increased prolactin levels can interfere with ovulation. They may also indicate further testing (MRI) should be done to check for a pituitary tumor. Some women with PCOS also have hyperprolactinemia. 

Progesterone (P4) Day 3 < 1.5 ng/ml 
Often called the follicular phase level. An elevated level may indicate a lower pregnancy rate. If low progesterone levels are an issue for you, consider taking a natural fertility supplement like FertilAid for Women. 

Progesterone (P4) 7 dpo > 15 ng/ml 
A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angel11

@k12345t

Hey k12345t. 

No problem in asking. That is actually a very good question. I have done sooo much research on it (and obviously survived it), that I kind of feel like an expert 

When breast cancer is tested and classified, there are a few things that will be indicated on the pathology report. One of the things that is tested, is your estrogen and progesterone levels of the cancer. Most breast cancers is positive for either of those or both. This will be indicated on your report as ER+/PR+ or ER-/PR+ etc. These types of breast cancer respond really well to hormone treatment, but it also means that this breast cancer's growth can also be adversely affected by hormone treatment. So for example, if you have breast cancer or had breast cancer that tested positive for either of these hormones, you should stop using any BC, menopausal supplements (including soy) and other supplements influencing hormones. 

However, sometimes people have a breast cancer that is not very common. This breast cancer no only shows negative for any hormones, but also includes the presence of a specific protein called HER. If you are HER+ (like I am, I am actually HER++), then it means that your options of treatment are rather limited compared to hormone positive breast cancers. HER is also indicative of an aggressive breast cancer with a high recurrence rate. 

Hence why using soy would not have an influence on me. I got the go ahead from both my oncologist and my gynaecologist. My mom however, had breast cancer with ER and PR+ and she had to stop her medication for menopause. She also now has to take an estrogen receptor medication (blocks estrogen), for 5 years. I don't have to do that as that would be of no benefit to me. 

I have been in remission now for 4 months. I am going for my first 4 month scan this thursday.


----------



## cherry22

Hi everyone!

Update on me! im on cd 14 i have sticky cm so i dont think im ov eny time soon!:(
My cervix was high is now to the left but feels more medium! Im not sure whats going on and if soy has even worked for me!!!! Maybe its the pcos or maybe ill just have to take more next month, only time will tell!!

xx


----------



## biliboi2

Thanks Tinks, that's very helpful information.


----------



## babybank

cd4 done with period. lol. it was very light this month. maybe because of the soy. who knows. :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Yesterday, I had my darkest OPK out of the bunch. Still wasn't positive, but I'm assuming if I took another that night or today, it would be. I've also had major ovulation cramping. My abdomen is soo sore right now. But, we'll get plenty of BDing in the next few days. Hope it works!


----------



## babybank

have fun :)


----------



## momof3wants5

Good morning ladies! Mind if i join you? I was so glad to find a current soy thread - so many from 2008 and 2009, this one took me forever to read! LOL.
I am cycle #2 TTC baby #4. I started soy last month but misread the label and only was taking 30-60 mg per day - oops. Also I ignored all my body's signs for O and waited 48 extra hours for a +OPK, so I missed it. Even my temps were off - but it was my first "normal 28-day" cycle after 4 yrs with Mirena and no AF for 42+ months, so I am calling that my adjustment period - no pun intended.
Anyway, CD1 was yesterday and I am excited to take the right dose of soy this month. I am also planning EPO following the soy and definitely NOT using an OPK - just following what my body tells me......oh, and planning to attack DH from CD11-16 everyday - LOL.


----------



## Babykiser

welcome momof3! I am new to this thread too, but the ladies here are very nice and have lots of valuable information about soy. This was my first cycle of soy and my last day taking it is today! so i am super excited to see if it helped me out any. not many side effects for me, just a few hot flashes, but nothing bad at all! Good luck and hopefully the soy brings you a BFP!!


----------



## babybank

i have 2 more days of soy. i hope it works for me :) i haven't really noticed any side effects because i take them before i sleep. only thing i noticed is that period was shorter and very light.


----------



## Babykiser

babybank said:


> i have 2 more days of soy. i hope it works for me :) i haven't really noticed any side effects because i take them before i sleep. only thing i noticed is that period was shorter and very light.

I too take them at night, and i also had a lighter period this month. i did notice than i had like a day or two of spoting, but it was only a small amount. hopefully we can have some soy success!! :dust:


----------



## babybank

sounds like me alot of spotting more than a good flow. I hope the soy is helping :)


----------



## babybank

are you supposed to wait a few days after taking soy to start using opks?


----------



## Babykiser

i asked the same question and someone one here told me to wait until cd10. she said just to prevent a false positive from the soy. i did use an opk yesterday(cd6) and it was negative, so i think i am going to wait. but i would watch for changes in your cm, if it starts to give you signs before then, i would test. or whenever you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## babybank

thank you. thats what i figured to wait a couple days. i still have 2 more days of the soy i guess i will wait till cd 9 or cd 10 :)


----------



## Babykiser

good luck and lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## babybank

thank you :) and same to you


----------



## k12345t

Angel~ Thanks for the information! Good luck with your scan, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## momof3wants5

Babybank and Kiser - thanks for the welcome and a word of warning on the OPKs - I know that this is probably a fluke, but i have never had luck with them. My CM and CP along with ovary "pain" or "twinges" are my best detectors. I had a smiley face OPK last month on CD15 and based on that and temps, FF told me that i O'd on CD16. But looking back I was so mad on Saturday July16 (CD13) that my OPK was negative cause i knew i was Oing. I waited - the +OPK came on Monday afternoon and Tuesday morning - we BD'd on Monday, Tues and Wed - temps rose and fell between Sunday and Wednesday (I now believe it was a fallback rise) but because of the OPK FF would not move my O date. Once i deleted the OPK it bumped my O back to CD 13 from 16! I know that i missed it and if the OPK was right I would be pg - see DH and I are very fertile! I have gotten pg nursing (no AF return yet), pg on the patch (m/c at 14wks) and pg on the pill - you can't get mjuch more fertile than that! Also i always O on CD12-13, but since i was on Mirena for so long with no cycles, i trusted the OPK. Not a big deal but just wanting to tell you not to rely too much on the OPK - as long as you aren't trying for a specific sex, just start BDing as soon as AF is gone and do it EOD until 4 days after all your body's O signs are gone. 

Also, another thread that i am on in baby center was talking about checking CM - please make sure that you are not checking your panties or just TP - this is the MOST important sign for O, so with a clean finger you should be "sweeping" your cervix for CM and then checking it. Sorry if TMI, but this is the #1 sign that we ladies can accurately use for our bodies. CP can be a bit more difficult to judge - especially if you've had vaginal birth before cause your cervix will always remain open about 1cm after delivery.

My summary - I hate OPKs and will not use them again! Follow what your body tells you - we only have less than 24 hours to catch that egg and once the LH shows in urine, it has been surging a minimum of 6 hours in your blood, so very easy to miss it.


----------



## lollybabe2011

momof3wants5 said:


> Good morning ladies! Mind if i join you? I was so glad to find a current soy thread - so many from 2008 and 2009, this one took me forever to read! LOL.
> I am cycle #2 TTC baby #4. I started soy last month but misread the label and only was taking 30-60 mg per day - oops. Also I ignored all my body's signs for O and waited 48 extra hours for a +OPK, so I missed it. Even my temps were off - but it was my first "normal 28-day" cycle after 4 yrs with Mirena and no AF for 42+ months, so I am calling that my adjustment period - no pun intended.
> Anyway, CD1 was yesterday and I am excited to take the right dose of soy this month. I am also planning EPO following the soy and definitely NOT using an OPK - just following what my body tells me......oh, and planning to attack DH from CD11-16 everyday - LOL.

Welcome, I love your screen name


----------



## k12345t

Momof3~ Welcome! Thanks for the OPK info. I have a question- why not check the TP for CM? Is it due to the risk of missing the EWCM? 
Thanks!


----------



## Babykiser

you are so right momof3, i never rely on whats in my undies or on tp! i am always getting up in there so i can feel whats going on. dh has caught me a few times and walked away very quickly with a confused look on his face! lol ahhh the things we do to catch those little eggies! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Babykiser said:


> you are so right momof3, i never rely on whats in my undies or on tp! i am always getting up in there so i can feel whats going on. dh has caught me a few times and walked away very quickly with a confused look on his face! lol ahhh the things we do to catch those little eggies! :)

:rofl: I can just imagine the look! My DH and I are very private about stuff, so he would absolutely die if he caught me checking CM/CP!


----------



## babybank

thank you for the opk info. this is my first month using them and charting. im still learning and welcome all the info :)


----------



## jadenblu

Welcome new girls! :wave:

I'm now 11DPO and FF flagged my chart as triphasic today. :happydance: I know it could still go either way, but I definitely feel different this month so I'm cautiously starting to get excited! I'm going to try and hold out testing until 17DPO (but bet I won't because that sounds so far away!!) because that's DH's birthday and I can't think of a better present. :cloud9:


----------



## Babykiser

LittleBird said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> you are so right momof3, i never rely on whats in my undies or on tp! i am always getting up in there so i can feel whats going on. dh has caught me a few times and walked away very quickly with a confused look on his face! lol ahhh the things we do to catch those little eggies! :)
> 
> :rofl: I can just imagine the look! My DH and I are very private about stuff, so he would absolutely die if he caught me checking CM/CP!Click to expand...

oh so you know what i am talking about!! lol man its too funny! he doesnt understand how important it is!:dohh:


----------



## gardenofedens

jadenblu said:


> Welcome new girls! :wave:
> 
> I'm now 11DPO and FF flagged my chart as triphasic today. :happydance: I know it could still go either way, but I definitely feel different this month so I'm cautiously starting to get excited! I'm going to try and hold out testing until 17DPO (but bet I won't because that sounds so far away!!) because that's DH's birthday and I can't think of a better present. :cloud9:

Hey there, congrats on the triphasic chart. Where did FF flag it as triphasic? Down below the symptoms chart? Super cool!

EDIT: Oh nevermind, I just put a bunch of mock temps into my chart to see and it showed up on mine too... :) here's hoping my real temps match my mock ones!!! lol


----------



## LittleBird

jadenblu said:


> Welcome new girls! :wave:
> 
> I'm now 11DPO and FF flagged my chart as triphasic today. :happydance: I know it could still go either way, but I definitely feel different this month so I'm cautiously starting to get excited! I'm going to try and hold out testing until 17DPO (but bet I won't because that sounds so far away!!) because that's DH's birthday and I can't think of a better present. :cloud9:

Good luck, I hope you get your BFP in a few days! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## angel11

@k12345t

Thanks so much. Very nervous but will definitely let you know what my results are.


----------



## k12345t

I can't wait to see your tests Jadenblu!!!


----------



## tinks80

EEEEEEKKKKK! ive just done soy from days 3-9 today is my 10th day and ive started get O pains already & i tested yesterday with no line on my OPK and now today my OPK is almost (still little faint) as dark as the normal line my temp is on the rise as i can feel it (not doing bbt im pretty intue with my body) im booked for a U/S tomorrow to check up on my follicles and hoping theyve grown and matured well enough, and also along to see gyno as well but... DP doesnt come home till monday so no :sex: till then .... UH OH how do i stop O? just a couple days??? and my EWCM is on the rise EEEEEEKKKKK

question- how long after you start :test: that it take for the lines to match up and be a strong indication? will i make it in time? im going to try upload a pic 

:babydust: to all xx


----------



## babybank

how many days after taking soy did you notice any changes? tomorrow is the last day of my first cycle of trying soy :))


----------



## tinks80

babybank said:


> how many days after taking soy did you notice any changes? tomorrow is the last day of my first cycle of trying soy :))

How many days & wat dose you take?

I am cd10 going into 11 I started noticing from the begining the hot flushes etc but my ovaries both of them I must say are both having little twinges in them & slightly feels light contracting cramping pains here n there nothing too major my ewcm is starting to arise & my cervix is high & wet so not quite ready, but am definately noticing the changes I guess the U/S tomorrow will be the biggest impact to see wether the soy really does work


----------



## whigfield

If I don't O this month or it takes forever, am definitely going to join in with you ladies and try a soy month!!


----------



## babybank

cd 2 40mg
cd3 80mg
cd5 80mg
cd6 120mg
and tomorrow i will do 120mg then that will be my 5 days.
i've been taking them at night so i dont notice the hotflashes or any side effects.


----------



## tinks80

I did dYs 3-9 for more mature eggs & bcoz my estrogen was in the low range for stimulating on day 2 

120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg, 240mg, 240mg 

I also found taking at night time minimized to side effects, are you doing bbt as well? 
And have you used clomid before? Sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## Babykiser

I also just finished my last dose of soy last night. I took 120mg cd3-6 and cd 7 i took 160mg. not feeling any o pains just yet, but my cm has been very watery and usually its dry after af :) I've taken 2 opks and both say negative, but hopefully that will change!!


----------



## tinks80

Oooo how exciting the countdown begins  fingers crossed for you Hun you get your positve OPK & then a BFP :-D I am actually really happy with the results soo far from the soy


----------



## Babykiser

Me too, if i dont catch my eggie this month i will use soy again! i have had no complaints at this point!! guess it just has different effects on everyone!! good luck to you and hopefully we both can be posting our :bfp: soon!


----------



## k12345t

I started spotting bright red again yesterday, then today my OPK is almost positive- on CD10. Crazy! Do you guys think this is too early for it to be a "good" egg?


----------



## lian_83

I think I am going to O at CD 19 or I may have O'ed already!! Full ferning on saliva test and EWCM. Looks like Soy is pretty reliable after all. :thumbup:


----------



## tinks80

https://[IMG]https://i55.tinypic.com/iwhvo3.jpg[/IMG]

i think im O? does this look positive? i hope NOT, DP not home for another 2 days :(


----------



## tinks80

https://i55.tinypic.com/iwhvo3.jpg


----------



## Tweak0605

tinks80 said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/iwhvo3.jpg

That looks pretty close to me!


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, that bottom one looks like it is positive or almost positive. But the good news is that you ovulate 12-36 hours after positive OPK (or something like that). And then the egg is good for a little while after that, so you could still be in. Just grab DP as soon as possible!


----------



## tinks80

well i just went for my u/s and sooo confused, i have about 8-10 follicles that have come up to about 10mm-11mm each on both ovaries and theyre now saying i look polycystic? only two weeks ago these tiny follicles were only 1-2mm each in size? is this normal? or am i just getting a high lh surge because of there being soo many follicles as ive perhaps over stimulated my ovaries?


----------



## babybank

last day of soy today. noticed i am spotting again like a pinkish discharge. must be the soy.


----------



## Babykiser

babybank said:


> last day of soy today. noticed i am spotting again like a pinkish discharge. must be the soy.

i had light spotting when i was taking the soy too, my last dose was 2 days ago and i havent noticed any of that.:thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

k12345t said:


> I started spotting bright red again yesterday, then today my OPK is almost positive- on CD10. Crazy! Do you guys think this is too early for it to be a "good" egg?

cd10 wow!! thats so soon, do you normally O this early? how long are your cycles? not sure if it would be too early or not, but if you are im sure the eggie will be fine! hope u catch it!!! fx'd for ya
:dust:


----------



## k12345t

Babykiser said:


> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting bright red again yesterday, then today my OPK is almost positive- on CD10. Crazy! Do you guys think this is too early for it to be a "good" egg?
> 
> cd10 wow!! thats so soon, do you normally O this early? how long are your cycles? not sure if it would be too early or not, but if you are im sure the eggie will be fine! hope u catch it!!! fx'd for ya
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! No, last month it was around day 20 (or 22, can't remember), the month before that was around day 30. The tests (I took 5 yesterday, lol) never made it to being all the way positive, and today are back to faint. I'm going to consider it negative and continue DTD every other day! :) Now if only this spotting would stop!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hey ladies,
I just wanted to pop my head in and let you know that I received a BFP this month and I took soy. I took 160mg CD2-6. I ovulated on-time and I had zero side effects from the soy. Not sure if it's the soy to blame, but I just thought I'd let you know it happened for me. Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## babybank

congrats :)


----------



## Babykiser

dimplesmagee said:


> Hey ladies,
> I just wanted to pop my head in and let you know that I received a BFP this month and I took soy. I took 160mg CD2-6. I ovulated on-time and I had zero side effects from the soy. Not sure if it's the soy to blame, but I just thought I'd let you know it happened for me. Good luck ladies!!!!

congrats!!!:happydance::happydance: wishing you a happy 9 months! by the way what cd did u O? and do you think the soy had anything to do with your O day? oh and i see u live in michigan! me too! congrats again!


----------



## momof3wants5

:happydance:Congrats, Janell! H&H9M!


----------



## momof3wants5

Hi, Soy Friends! I wanted to come back and post a few new things that I have learned in the last few days about Soy and OPK since I thought my "strike out" last month was a fluke - not so much! 

Since Soy tricks your body into producing more estrogen and in turn growing those eggs, you can reach the 20mm size within 5 days of your last dose. If you take SI on CD1-5, that could be CD10. Each month our bodies produce 4-8 eggs on average, but only 1 or sometimes 2 will "drop" because it is the "dominant" follicle. Once released the "shell" of the egg or corpus luteum kicks in progesterone stopping any other eggs from dropping. (this is why some of us get cysts - the left behind eggs are almost large enough to have ovulated, but the first egg's progesterone has stopped it - now it needs to sit there swollen until it reabsorbs in a week or two and this can hurt. all polycystic means is multiple follicles - it is not a disease, its a condition!) 

If Soy brings the eggs to a "hatching" point quickly, it turns out that you may not need a full LH surge for that egg to drop. If the follicle is literally ready to burst, a small amount of LH can make it happen pre-surge. 
Remember that we O 12-36 hours after the surge when NOT altering our hormones, but by altering our hormones with Soy, relying on an OPK is not wise. Resting LH levels are like 6-7. OPK pick up 17-20, so what if your egg is *so ready *that a small rise of LH to only 10 or 12 will make you O? The egg releases, but you test positive the next day and think that you will O the next day, but in reality, you O'd the day before and now you miss it. Progesterone kicks in, but the LH surge still continues. 

Turns out that what i thought made me weird last month is not that wierd when we mess with our hormone levels - FOLLOW YOUR CM, Ovary pains and sex drive as good indicators. 
Also - as Mucinex masks almost all CM as EWCM, try taking EPO (evening primrose oil) following the Soy for about a week - since it works with your body as an essential fatty acid, it will not mask you CM but enhance what you already have. Just be sure to stop taking it after you are sure O has passed. It should not be used again until late in third trimester. From last Soy day to O, take 2000-3000 mg per day. You should see a natural increase in your EWCM! 

Lastly - I have discovered Tribulus for those of you that may "grow eggs" but not release them. The article shows Tribulus has a lot of benefits listed including increased sperm count and mobility in men and better sex drive in men and women and increased LH and FSH in women - BUT WARNING - do not take longer than 5-7 days as it is not a "regular" supplement for women. It is also the only supplement that increases LH and FSH naturally - I am trying it this month CD 6-11. I usually O on CD 11/12 so just gonna BD beginning on CD11 and hope that Tribulus increases sex drive enough to BD everyday from 11-20! Here is the Tribulus link - scroll down to the bottom for female fertility benefits in the article.......
https://www.life-enhancement.com/article_template.asp?ID=479 

Good luck ladies. I am CD5 today (saturday) and AF is over, 2 more days of SI and then next week i need baby dust!


----------



## jadenblu

I caved and tested this morning (14DPO) and :bfn: on FRER ... FMU but still a bit diluted as I've been drinking a lot of water. My temp is still well above cover and AF doesn't feel like she's on her way any time soon. So I'm still hopeful of that 17DPO BFP!


----------



## babybank

i took my last soy dosage yesterday. i am definitely bd'ing everyother day so i dont miss that eggy :)


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies,

I don't know how to post links, but I got a :bfp:this morning (please stick) I am 10dpo. I'm too scared to be excited:cry:

If you want to see pics, its in the pregnancy test are under: can you see it??

GL ladies:hugs:


----------



## babybank

congrats:)


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Congrats China girl! yay xxx


----------



## GradMommy

Hi there! I just popped back over here - I forgot to have my name added to the Soy 
Success Count (first post)! I'm a FIRM believer in soy - first month of using it and a BFP! (TTC for six months) 

Good luck ladies - it works!


----------



## babybank

congrats GradMommy :)


----------



## tinks80

Congrats :)


----------



## Babykiser

congrats to our two new soy :bfp:!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats on our newest BFPs!!!


AFM, I have no clue where I'm at. My OPK Tuesday, was the darkest I've gotten, but still wasn't positive. And I'm out of OPKs now and haven't tested since then. We've kept up with BDing every other day, so even if I ovulated this week, we still have a chance. I've been cramping since last Friday, or even before that, so I have no clue what my body is doing. I'm praying it's a BFP though.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats ladies!!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Momof3 -- thanks for that very detailed information. I'm back off soy this cycle, but I will definitely keep those tips in mind in case we end up using it for a future cycle! :thumbup:

China girl and GradMommy -- Congrats on your BFPs! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Babykiser...I think I Od on CD 13. I started temping on CD12, just for fun. And there was a .2 rise in temperature b/t the two days and then CD 14 was about the same temp. as CD 13. I also had lots of EWCM during these few days. I did not test for pregnancy until CD 26/13 DPO but I would've had a + well before this day. Where in MI do you live? I haven't met anyone on here from there yet! Fun!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Tweak~ Did you read that info. posted about Soy and OPK from momof3? I wonder if the Soy is screwing with your LH levels. Hmm...just keep Bding...never hurts anyone! :) Well, maybe you if you do it too often. :haha:
Hang in there...I know it's been frustrating for you lately!

Little Bird~ how are you coming along w/ all your meds. and bding schedule???


----------



## k12345t

Congrats to the new BFP's!!!
Momof3- thank you so much for that information, it made a lot of sense!


----------



## Tweak0605

dimplesmagee said:


> Tweak~ Did you read that info. posted about Soy and OPK from momof3? I wonder if the Soy is screwing with your LH levels. Hmm...just keep Bding...never hurts anyone! :) Well, maybe you if you do it too often. :haha:
> Hang in there...I know it's been frustrating for you lately!

Thanks hun! Yup I read it, very good info. I'm thinking that's what happened. Or that I just didn't catch my surge. We BD'd quite a bit the past couple weeks. Just about every other day, except for 1 time where it went 2 days. So, I think we've got a good shot. AF is due on the 16th I believe, if I follow my 35 day schedule. So, I'll probably test that Monday, unless I get some good symptoms going.


----------



## Babykiser

dimples-oh thanks for letting me in on your O day! again congrats its always good to see :bfp: and i live about 1 1/2 south of lansing area.....riverview ot sure if u know of it or not. :) i will have to watch for my O very closely, i am not sure when it will come. my cycles have been a little unknown since my mc. please keep us updated on ur progress and i wish u a h&h9 months!


----------



## tinks80

Omg, has anyone expirience cramping twinges pain in their ovaries as it get closer to O day? I'm CD13 today and as the day is getting closer to being over these cramps n twinges are becoming painful like strong period pains from both sides? Is this normal? 

My opk tested nearly positive on Friday then negative up till today it's nearly positive again not sure if that's right? My cycles are regular but vary between 4-6weeks though & I've got no ewcm, I'm dried up :-( but cervix is not quite soft yet but high open moist? Lol tmi


----------



## Tweak0605

tinks80 said:


> Omg, has anyone expirience cramping twinges pain in their ovaries as it get closer to O day? I'm CD13 today and as the day is getting closer to being over these cramps n twinges are becoming painful like strong period pains from both sides? Is this normal?
> 
> My opk tested nearly positive on Friday then negative up till today it's nearly positive again not sure if that's right? My cycles are regular but vary between 4-6weeks though & I've got no ewcm, I'm dried up :-( but cervix is not quite soft yet but high open moist? Lol tmi

I had very bad ovulation cramps and pains starting last Friday and it went on for almost a week. I'm not sure when I actually ovulated, as my darkest OPK was this past Tuesday. I thought I was ovulating Friday or Saturday, with the wicked bad pains I got, but I didn't get a + OPK.


----------



## futuremama88

Hi girls,

I am strongly considering trying soy next cycle. I have long irregular cycles, not much in the way of CM, and I did not ovulate my first cycle charting.

I've heard that it's been a blessing to some women and a curse to others. What experiences have you had with it? Has it helped encourage ovulation? Success stories? BFPs on soy?

Thanks a million times over for your advice!


----------



## taylorxx

Wow momof3! Maybe that explains why I ovulate the day I get my positive OPK? Mine are never "truly positive" either, they're almost positive. I know I ovulate though since I chart. Great information!!! Thanks for sharing! :flower:


----------



## taylorxx

futuremama88 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am strongly considering trying soy next cycle. I have long irregular cycles, not much in the way of CM, and I did not ovulate my first cycle charting.
> 
> I've heard that it's been a blessing to some women and a curse to others. What experiences have you had with it? Has it helped encourage ovulation? Success stories? BFPs on soy?
> 
> Thanks a million times over for your advice!

Oh I LOVE it! It's my 3rd cycle using it and I think I have my BFP. I wasn't taking it just to get a BFP though, I wanted normal cycles. My first cycle I took it on CD1-5, 80mg and went from ovulation day CD48 to CD22 the first cycle!!! Then the next I switched it to CD2-6 120mg, and ovulated on CD18! Kept the same dosage and days this cycle and ovulated on CD16! :thumbup: I didn't notice any side effects except for a few minor headaches. If you take it before you go to sleep you won't notice any side effects. Start off at 80mg just in case you experience side effects or are allergic to soy. 

If you're very irregular and don't ovulate every cycle then I definitely recommend it. I also recommend using OPKs and for sure charting while using Soy so you can confirm if it has helped you. It is not meant for women with regular normal cycles because it will cause their ovaries to go into overload causing them to not ovulate. I got Soy from Walmart for $6, 40mg pills! Great deal. Good luck hun, hope you get your BFP soon :flower:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations to everyone who recently got their BFP! 

Finally got AF and started taking soy last night. I'm doing 40,80,120,160 and 200mg 

Praying it works as well for me as it has for every one else! Wishing every one else good luck xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

just checked my cm and its getting egg white consistancy!! not a whole lot, but its there! sorry tmi, but that excites me!!! praying for a :bfp:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser said:


> just checked my cm and its getting egg white consistancy!! not a whole lot, but its there! sorry tmi, but that excites me!!! praying for a :bfp:

Do you usually get cm or is this thanks to soy? Hope you get your bfp! xx


----------



## Babykiser

well since i had my mc i think i noticed it once, and that was like in june. and before that i noticed it once...so like twice in almost a year. i do believe the soy is to credit for my cm, my cm has been wet or creamy since af left 6 days ago! no dry spell for me :) hopefully my O day is not too far behind.


----------



## Babykiser

oh and just to add in like a whole year i only noticed egg white like cm maybe twice..other cm yes but not the good stuff!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser said:


> oh and just to add in like a whole year i only noticed egg white like cm maybe twice..other cm yes but not the good stuff!

So sorry to hear about mc:hugs:

I've heard so many positive things about soy, hope it works for you! My cycle got really long last month so hoping to get it back to 29 days and to conceive of course! (fingers crossed)

xo


----------



## Babykiser

thanks...yea it sucked, but im ready to get back on the baby train. im hoping soy does good things for me! hopefully for u too! :)


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> Little Bird~ how are you coming along w/ all your meds. and bding schedule???

Thanks for asking! Finished the Femara yesterday, started the Follistim injections today. We did BD last night, and we'll DTD again tomorrow night. Not sure how many times between now and IUI, but I want to give him a day to recover between each session and then DTD again the night after the IUI to try to maximize DH's sperm count.


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies

Some updates. Got my scan results back and I am still in remission YAY!! i.e. I am still cancer free. 

I took my soy on CD 3-7 and I am now on CD12. I started using OPK's yesterday and I was pretty surprised to see a line. Although it was feint and therefore still negative, I usually only get a line on around CD19 as I ovulate on CD 22/23. So I am hoping this means that O might come forward with a few days. 

I also have twinges on both sides. I ovulated from my right side last month (confirmed through an ultrasound), so I am hoping I don't miss this egg. Will BD every other day.

Good luck ladies and congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## gardenofedens

My cycle is odd this month. My pre-ovulation temps were higher than they've ever been but I've heard that's a side effect from the soy. I had a positive OPK on CD13 but didn't have a temp spike until CD16. Then I had a second dip/spike at CD24/25 which would have hopefully made it a triphasic chart. But if I take out the positive OPK, FF moves my ovulation to those days instead which would make me only 4dpo instead of 11dpo. I usually ovulate CD15/16 without soy so I definitely could have on CD17 as FF predicted. But on the other hand, sex is always painful for me after ovulation and this cycle it hasn't been. It's been quite pleasurable until today which just happens to be the first time we've had sex since the second temp rise on CD25. That leads me to believe I didn't ovulate until then and am only 4dpo. But I had only creamy CM at that time - lots on CD24 and TONS of it on CD25 - to the point that it felt like my period had started...but not watery/ewcm. And the positive OPK at CD13...I guess that could have been because of the soy I took maybe? I took 120mg on CD6,7,8 and 160mg on CD9. But if I go by my CM, I ovulated on CD16. Ugh - so confusing!!! Any ideas?


----------



## lillyjw

Hi everyone! I am completely new to this, but not new to ttc, (16 months) After months of opks and temping it seemed I wasnt ovulating :( So I decided to give soy a go. I took it from days 1-5 and today is day 12, I have lots of EWCM, which I havent seen in months, and my opk seems to be showing the darkest line I have seen in a while. SO far I am impressed with soy. Fingers crossed! and good luck to everyone else :)


----------



## sar89

Hey there im back to update.

So i took soy cd 3-7, (100,150,150,200,200)
I was on on holidays for the following week so i didnt take an opks however i took an opk on cd 17 sunday just gone @ 12,4 and 9pm. The one at 12 had a clear line however wasnt fully positive the following opks were fainter as the day went by, so I think i may have just missed the surge( fingers crossed) I had twinges pretty much most days las week so i hope this was my ovulatory period.

I bd cd 7,9,10(twice)11,12,15(twice)16,17.

My ovary pains were quite noticable on cd 8 , 12 16 and 17.

I hope ive all my bases covered and hope the soy works! x


----------



## Babykiser

angel11 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Some updates. Got my scan results back and I am still in remission YAY!! i.e. I am still cancer free.
> 
> I took my soy on CD 3-7 and I am now on CD12. I started using OPK's yesterday and I was pretty surprised to see a line. Although it was feint and therefore still negative, I usually only get a line on around CD19 as I ovulate on CD 22/23. So I am hoping this means that O might come forward with a few days.
> 
> I also have twinges on both sides. I ovulated from my right side last month (confirmed through an ultrasound), so I am hoping I don't miss this egg. Will BD every other day.
> 
> Good luck ladies and congrats to all the BFP's

:happydance::happydance: happy about your scan!! haha take that cancer! good news like that just brightens my day! and hope that eggie gets caught:flower: i am on cd 12 today also so hopefully the soy pushes my O up a bit too. :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

gardenofedens said:


> My cycle is odd this month. My pre-ovulation temps were higher than they've ever been but I've heard that's a side effect from the soy. I had a positive OPK on CD13 but didn't have a temp spike until CD16. Then I had a second dip/spike at CD24/25 which would have hopefully made it a triphasic chart. But if I take out the positive OPK, FF moves my ovulation to those days instead which would make me only 4dpo instead of 11dpo. I usually ovulate CD15/16 without soy so I definitely could have on CD17 as FF predicted. But on the other hand, sex is always painful for me after ovulation and this cycle it hasn't been. It's been quite pleasurable until today which just happens to be the first time we've had sex since the second temp rise on CD25. That leads me to believe I didn't ovulate until then and am only 4dpo. But I had only creamy CM at that time - lots on CD24 and TONS of it on CD25 - to the point that it felt like my period had started...but not watery/ewcm. And the positive OPK at CD13...I guess that could have been because of the soy I took maybe? I took 120mg on CD6,7,8 and 160mg on CD9. But if I go by my CM, I ovulated on CD16. Ugh - so confusing!!! Any ideas?

I am just as confused as you are! I think CD16 makes sense as an ovulation date, but it could also be CD24. Although for me, CM usually dries up after ovulation, so CM on CD25 doesn't really make a lot of sense. Some ladies have noticed creamy CM when they're pregnant, so maybe it's a sign that you are going to be getting your BFP soon? Are you planning to test again anytime soon?


----------



## LittleBird

angel11 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Some updates. Got my scan results back and I am still in remission YAY!! i.e. I am still cancer free.
> 
> I took my soy on CD 3-7 and I am now on CD12. I started using OPK's yesterday and I was pretty surprised to see a line. Although it was feint and therefore still negative, I usually only get a line on around CD19 as I ovulate on CD 22/23. So I am hoping this means that O might come forward with a few days.
> 
> I also have twinges on both sides. I ovulated from my right side last month (confirmed through an ultrasound), so I am hoping I don't miss this egg. Will BD every other day.
> 
> Good luck ladies and congrats to all the BFP's

I think you will ovulate early, based on the OPK and twinges. That's awesome! Plus, being cancer free is definitely a reason to celebrate!


----------



## biliboi2

Hello ladies,

Being on cd75 and no sign of AF, and being certain that I haven't o'd in the past fortnight (charting), would it be harmful to take soy for a few days to try to stimulate ovulation? Is the only reason that you wait till cd3 to take soy to make sure that you are not already pregnant?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gardenofedens

LittleBird said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> My cycle is odd this month. My pre-ovulation temps were higher than they've ever been but I've heard that's a side effect from the soy. I had a positive OPK on CD13 but didn't have a temp spike until CD16. Then I had a second dip/spike at CD24/25 which would have hopefully made it a triphasic chart. But if I take out the positive OPK, FF moves my ovulation to those days instead which would make me only 4dpo instead of 11dpo. I usually ovulate CD15/16 without soy so I definitely could have on CD17 as FF predicted. But on the other hand, sex is always painful for me after ovulation and this cycle it hasn't been. It's been quite pleasurable until today which just happens to be the first time we've had sex since the second temp rise on CD25. That leads me to believe I didn't ovulate until then and am only 4dpo. But I had only creamy CM at that time - lots on CD24 and TONS of it on CD25 - to the point that it felt like my period had started...but not watery/ewcm. And the positive OPK at CD13...I guess that could have been because of the soy I took maybe? I took 120mg on CD6,7,8 and 160mg on CD9. But if I go by my CM, I ovulated on CD16. Ugh - so confusing!!! Any ideas?
> 
> I am just as confused as you are! I think CD16 makes sense as an ovulation date, but it could also be CD24. Although for me, CM usually dries up after ovulation, so CM on CD25 doesn't really make a lot of sense. Some ladies have noticed creamy CM when they're pregnant, so maybe it's a sign that you are going to be getting your BFP soon? Are you planning to test again anytime soon?Click to expand...

Yea, weird, huh? I tested again this morning and got another BFN on an internet cheapie. I don't want to waste another FRER. I always get creamy CM from after ovulation until AF so that's nothing new. I have *maybe* 1-2 dry or sticky days per month....all the other days are creamy or watery. Quite annoying actually!

PrettyMachine from the other soy thread says soy can sometimes cause ovulation to occur twice in one cycle so that's her guess. I'd be completely okay with that, haha! But I don't know what that would do to my AF...if I'd still be due on Wed or if that means my LP would have started over after the second temp rise. Will have to wait and see when AF arrives!


----------



## k12345t

biliboi~ I would not start soy now. Everything I have read has emphasized only taking it on the first few days of your period, and it has to do with hormone levels and not the risk of already being pregnant. 
It sounds like you need prometrium, which will trigger your period to start (which would then allow you to take soy). Good luck, I know how frustrating long cycles are when ttc!


----------



## Hooblet

Well, this was my first cycle of soy, and it must be some sort of miracle supplement because I got my BFP!! 

I can't quite believe it! This was our 6th month of trying, and I got a v. faint second line yesterday (5 days late for AF) which I thought might be an evap, but then tried again today and got a much stronger second line. So, fingers firmly crossed, we have a little soy bean right now!!

I don't think I was even ovulating before the soy - I took it CD 3-7, two capsules a day. It's def worth a try, I would say :)

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all!

A very happy Hooblet xx


----------



## LittleBird

Congratulations, Hooblet! Another SOY BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Hooblet!!! :dance:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hooblet said:


> Well, this was my first cycle of soy, and it must be some sort of miracle supplement because I got my BFP!!
> 
> I can't quite believe it! This was our 6th month of trying, and I got a v. faint second line yesterday (5 days late for AF) which I thought might be an evap, but then tried again today and got a much stronger second line. So, fingers firmly crossed, we have a little soy bean right now!!
> 
> I don't think I was even ovulating before the soy - I took it CD 3-7, two capsules a day. It's def worth a try, I would say :)
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all!
> 
> A very happy Hooblet xx

Congrats!!! :yipee::yipee:

I also got my BFP first use, and I swear by it because we had been NTNP and TTC for a year without a positive OPK and then I took soy, positive OPK and BFP!!!


----------



## debzie

hello ladies I took soy for two months the second cycle I got my bfp only to miscarry at nearly 11 weeks. 

I have had my first af following the miscarriage and have given soy another go cd3-7 160mg then 200mg on the last two days. Hop it works again. Good luck ladies and congrats to all the bfps. x


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats to hooblet and mrsthomas!!!!!:happydance::happydance: h&h to the both of you!


if you dont mind me asking on what cd did you ladies O? and mrsthomas what days did u take soy and how much? thanks!


----------



## Crazy4Baby

AF arrived for me about 12 days ago but I am still bleeding - dont know whats going on as usually only lasts 5-6 days. Started of really light then got heavier and hasnt slowed down :-(


----------



## HalfThyme007

This was my first cycle of Soy and I'm pretty sure I ovulated this weekend!! Woohooo!!!! Typically my first cycle after BC I ovulate around CD 20ish, second cycle around CD30ish, and it just gets longer and longer. This is my second cycle off my most recent round of BC and I ovulated around CD21 on both cycles -- yay!!!

Just wanted to share my small victory :) With any luck, it'll produce a little soy bean and with A LOT of luck maybe two! (I can hope, right?? lol) I would be ECSTATIC if I got a BFP this cycle, but I'm so grateful that I'm actually ovulating and my body is functioning correctly (or at least appears to!).

Congrats to all the wonderful recent soy BFPs on this thread, and best wishes and luck to the rest of us soy cyclers!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congrats hooblet! BFP fever in this thread, wonder how many bfps we have now? Making hopeful for this month!! xo


----------



## mara j

Thanks for the hope ladies! will definitely be trying soy this month. FF showed i Ov'd only to change its mind today, Grr! which will make my third annovulatory cycle in a row. Fx'd for you all.


----------



## babybank

congrats on the new BFPs :)


----------



## mrsthomas623

Babykiser said:


> Congrats to hooblet and mrsthomas!!!!!:happydance::happydance: h&h to the both of you!
> 
> 
> if you dont mind me asking on what cd did you ladies O? and mrsthomas what days did u take soy and how much? thanks!

Pretty sure O'd on CD14 and I took soy CD3-7. (I was not previously ovulating before and got MAJOR ovulation 'pains' this time :happydance:)

CD3- 80mg
CD4- 120mg
CD5- 120mg
CD6- 160mg
CD7- 160mg

Good luck!!


----------



## SkippinStones

Hey! I'm not on this board much, but I took Soy for the first time ever CD1-5, 200mg. 
I O'd *I think* on CD12 (based on CP and CM) and didn't notice any weird side effects or increased signs of ovulation (no pains, no nothing) In fact - I never truly got a + on my OPKs which I took religiously up to CD 16, so who knows if it really worked. 

I am now on suspected 6dpo. Can't wait to start testing!


----------



## angel11

@Babykiser

Thanks so much. Its really not a feeling that you can ever describe to anyone. You are constantly living with the feeling that there is a gun against your head and at any time they can pull that trigger. But I am glad that I made it to the first 4 month mile stone. And sooo hope that I get an extra surprise this month and get my BFP as well. 

Quick question for the other ladies, I always ovulate on CD 22 of a 35 day cycle. If soy doesn't bring my O date forward, does that mean that it didn't work for me? I have read on other forums on the net, of some ladies that got their BFP on soy, and had no change in their O date.


----------



## debzie

Soy did not change my ov date the first cyclebut the second it delayed it by one day.


----------



## andersondyson

Hi, where do you get soy from? Any when do you start taking it? I may give it a go next cycle if I dont get my BFP after this one. Would love to know if this helps you to get your BFP.....good luck girls xx


----------



## debzie

I got a bfp my second cycle using it sadly the pregnancy ended in miscarrage. You take it for five days at the beginning of you cycle days 1-5 2-6 3-7 etc the. most popular is the latter if uoy have avrwgular 28+ day cycle. Doses no more than 200 mg which is the same as 100mg clomid. I got mine from tesco 40mg tablets they are with the vitamins. Good luck.


----------



## lian_83

I ovulated 11 days after my last dosage of Soy, took it CD5-9, and ovulation is confirmed at CD20. Now 5DPO and no symptoms at all, but my temps are stable and highish. Fx that this is the month. :dust:


----------



## Babykiser

@ angel11

well im glad to see that you are still kicking and going without a fight! :) and about the soy thing, i think that for some ladies it just made their O more prominent. i know that for me it has not moved my date up...not yet anyway. im not sure though


----------



## GemmaReading

Whoop. Talked the OH into this having forced him to read the whole thread. We're off to buy soy from Tescos tonight in the hope we'll be joining you ladies in a few days times after AF. My periods only last 0.5 days so it won't be long as I'm due on tomorrow. Best wishes to all - will keep you all updated!


----------



## caity86

hey ladies Im on my last day of soy now, here's hoping it works as I didnt ovulate last month at all so I'll keep updating on this thread xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Update: I'm 15dpo, haven't tested since 12dpo (bfn). AF is due today so temp should have come down but actually went up by .2 again. OH and I went to the dr this morning to start the process of tests, etc. since it's been 6 months. They didn't want to do an hcg blood test since I'm not officially late but they did test for a bunch of other things including pcos which is good. My cycles are fairly regular (26-33 days) and my temps show I've ovulated every month since I started taking my BBT but I'm still worried about it so glad they're testing for it. For the past few months I haven't gotten my period until early afternoon so I still have a few more hours before I'm officially "late" but I'm really really hoping the :witch: doesn't arrive!! I'll probably test tomorrow morning even though I had originally planned to wait until Saturday. I'm going out of town on Sunday - flying to the East Coast - which I'm really worried about if I am in fact pregnant but it's for work so I don't have a choice.....

Anyway, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## LittleBird

gardenofedens -- your chart is looking pretty great! Good luck!


----------



## momof3wants5

Garden - Your longest LP in five months is 15 days and today is 15dpo - no sign of AF? BBT is up? And you have BBT'd every day at the same hour???
I don't know how you are not testing. I would be POAS every five minutes. I am sending you a parcel of babydust! :dust::dust:
Praying for your BFP tomorrow (or tonight if you can't take it any longer!)


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, yea, I really should have this morning but AF doesn't usually arrive until mid-afternoon and it's only 12pm here so she could still arrive. In my May cycle, my BBT had a .2 degree increase on the 15th day (though that was after a steady decrease and this cycle I've had a fairly steady increase) so I don't want to test until I'm officially late. I tested at 12dpo and had a BFN so I really don't want to see another one. I did pee in a cup this morning and saved it so if I break down tonight and decide to test, I could but I still think I'd rather wait just to be certain...


----------



## tamarah

Hi ladies. 

Congrats to all the BFP's. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy. For those in the tww fx'd for you all.

I haven't been on here much as was away for a long weekend etc. For the first time in 15 months I had a 28 day cycle. I normally have a 24 day cycle. I ovulate on cd 10 and af arrives bang on 14 dpo. This month decided to hang out on me for 3 whole days. Really was convinced that the soy, soft cups, sasma and zinc worked but no. Hope has been restored though with all these lovely bfp's. 

Had very strong ovulation pains last month so really hoping same again this month. xx

FX'd for all xx


----------



## Tweak0605

Tested this morning at 8-9 DPO (maybe.) I have no clue where I am really or when/if I ovulated. Have sharp shooting pains in my bbs and have been tired lately. Went to bed at 8:30 last night, but not feeling very tired today. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## HalfThyme007

gardenofedens said:


> lol, yea, I really should have this morning but AF doesn't usually arrive until mid-afternoon and it's only 12pm here so she could still arrive. In my May cycle, my BBT had a .2 degree increase on the 15th day (though that was after a steady decrease and this cycle I've had a fairly steady increase) so I don't want to test until I'm officially late. I tested at 12dpo and had a BFN so I really don't want to see another one. I did pee in a cup this morning and saved it so if I break down tonight and decide to test, I could but I still think I'd rather wait just to be certain...

I'm with the others -- your chart looks VERY promising! I'm totally rooting for you!! (especially since I just saw that you from Cali!! :) I was born and raised there!) 

Can't believe you have the willpower to abstain from testing.....although I think you're very wise to wait just to be certain. I kick myself every month that I literally pee away $$$ when if I'd just waited my body would have given me the answer (FOR FREE!).

Anyway, best of luck and keep us updated! And if this ends up being your BFP be sure to save seats for the rest of us in the first tri forum :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks!! I'm really, really hoping this is our month!

I'm not always good about not testing...there was one month I tested at like 4dpo, lol. Pathetic! This cycle I wasn't going to test at all but tested at 8, 9, 10, and 12dpo. At 11dpo I went through a ton of charts in the FF gallery for implantation dips and triphasic charts and noticed that most who had a triphasic pregnancy chart got a bfp at 3 days past the second rise which is why I tested again at 12dpo. When that one was negative and my temp was decreasing, I gave up. Then it started going back up so I really wanted to test again but at that point, it was already so close to AF's expected due date that I figured it would be cheaper and less painful to just wait for AF to arrive. It's now 2:35, still no spotting, had one teensy tiny little twinge that made me jump a bit but no AF cramps.

If I do get my bfp, I'll definitely be saving seats in First-Tri for you and everyone else! :D


----------



## momof3wants5

:help: Can I ask you ladies a weird question - last month I took SI in smaller doses than intended b/c I read the labels wrong. :nope: Had strong O pains start on CD9/10 but missed my egg b/c of an OPK - turns out I waited too long....

I took SI again this month CD2-6. I did 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg, 240mg - my SI also has red clover, so my doses on red clover were pretty high, from 540-860mg per day. Red Clover is another phytoestrogen, but much weaker than SI. At any rate, I am CD9 today and not noticing any symptoms this month. Last month I had headaches :#-o: each day CD1-7 (took soy CD1-6) even though the dose was like 40mg/day.

I always O on my own, or at least I used to before I had the Mirena - then since it is out my cycle was a bit wacky and last month I O'd on CD16, according to FF and CD13 according to me and my signs - usually I am a CD 11/2 O so the latter seems more accurate and would explain why we missed it last month. So now i am ignoring OPKs :ignore: I will not OPK as they have always failed me - my body seems to release its egg before the full surge, so when i finally get that + and then wait 24 hours I have missed. (We waited til the last moment in hopes of a boy this time - stupid!)

Anyway - I do have more EWCM (started last night) and i think that is from the Evening Primrose Oil I am taking - but the only sign of O that I having is warm streaks across my back - 
Has anyone had this symptom or side effect? It is down low, not painful per say, but feels like heat right above my hip bones in the back?????

Definitely not a kidney thing - I had a kidney infection once & this isn't that! 

Anyway just wanted to ask you guys if this sounds like a normal sign cause I am worried that since I O on my own, maybe i screwed myself this month and I won't O????? Usually I would begin to get signs by CD9 - small twinges, that's all. I took the SI to bring on a stronger O & am BD :sex: EOD starting last night to catch the egg, BUT wondering about this warm streak that is across my back all day???? Thanks


----------



## gardenofedens

I do know that too much soy can cause you to not ovulate at all so if you had strong ovulation pains at a lower dose, I probably would have repeated that dose....

I've only used soy once so far so I'm not the best to ask - hopefully some soy veterans can answer for you!

:hug:


----------



## Babykiser

same here, this was my first cycle of soy..i havent Od yet but my cycles are kinda outa wack anyway! sorry hun


----------



## dimplesmagee

hey Garden...if this is your BFP, I just wanted to let you know that you shouldn't fear flying. There really aren't any issues until you are in your last few months of pregnancy and then it becomes more of a "I don't want to deliver your baby on the plane, you need to stay home!" I flew from Australia to L.A to Chicago to Grand Rapids, MI (24 hours on a plane) when I was 10 weeks. No problems whatsoever. So, I wouldn't worry too much! :) Good luck!


----------



## gardenofedens

thanks Dimples. Still no BFP here but no AF either....


----------



## Babykiser

gardenofedens said:


> thanks Dimples. Still no BFP here but no AF either....

:flower:


----------



## lian_83

hi, just joining in the fun and 'madness'.

gardens, i'm rooting for you.. hope the witch stays away. 

this is also my 1st Soy cycle. Always psyching up myself that this is possible and I just have to wait. 5DPO and a temp dip this morning. :shrug:


----------



## angel11

Thanks ladies for the responses on O dates with soy. I am on CD 16 today. No signs of O so far. I usually ovulate CD 22 and pain starts around CD 20. I don't mind if it doesn't bring the date forward, as long as it doesn't mess my cycle up. 

I see a lot of BFP's on soy by women that do not ovulate on their own, but which of you ladies got a BFP on soy even though you ovulated on your own?


----------



## k12345t

lian_hawaii said:


> hi, just joining in the fun and 'madness'.
> 
> gardens, i'm rooting for you.. hope the witch stays away.
> 
> this is also my 1st Soy cycle. Always psyching up myself that this is possible and I just have to wait. 5DPO and a temp dip this morning. :shrug:

That's a good thing, right?! Isn't that a sign of implantation?


----------



## gardenofedens

k12345t said:


> lian_hawaii said:
> 
> 
> hi, just joining in the fun and 'madness'.
> 
> gardens, i'm rooting for you.. hope the witch stays away.
> 
> this is also my 1st Soy cycle. Always psyching up myself that this is possible and I just have to wait. 5DPO and a temp dip this morning. :shrug:
> 
> That's a good thing, right?! Isn't that a sign of implantation?Click to expand...

It's a little early for implantation since it's usually between 7-10DPO but anything is possible! :)

My update: I'm really, really hopeful! I got my blood test results back from the dr this morning. We went for a "preconception appt" yesterday and I wish to god I had asked for an hcg/pregnancy blood test but didn't want to push for it since I wasn't officially late for af. My blood pressure (97/62) is really low which is normal for early pregnancy, TSH is normal (2.47), my FSH (2) is low for the Luteal phase but normal for early pregnancy, and my prolactin (15) levels are normal. They haven't posted the rest of the test results. I tested last night with yesterday's FMU and got a bfn but apparently hcg only stays in FMU for a maximum of 7 hours unrefrigerated and by the time I got home it had been about 12 hours so I still have hope. My plan is to test on Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. That way I'd be 18dpo from the first temp dip and 10dpo from the second in case I didn't ovulate until the second dip. Either way, I'm still starving constantly, temp is still up (98.0) this morning, 16dpo, and no AF.

Fingers still crossed!


----------



## HalfThyme007

gardenofedens said:


> My update: I'm really, really hopeful! I got my blood test results back from the dr this morning. We went for a "preconception appt" yesterday and I wish to god I had asked for an hcg/pregnancy blood test but didn't want to push for it since I wasn't officially late for af. My blood pressure (97/62) is really low which is normal for early pregnancy, TSH is normal (2.47), my FSH (2) is low for the Luteal phase but normal for early pregnancy, and my prolactin (15) levels are normal. They haven't posted the rest of the test results. I tested last night with yesterday's FMU and got a bfn but apparently hcg only stays in FMU for a maximum of 7 hours unrefrigerated and by the time I got home it had been about 12 hours so I still have hope. My plan is to test on Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. That way I'd be 18dpo from the first temp dip and 10dpo from the second in case I didn't ovulate until the second dip. Either way, I'm still starving constantly, temp is still up (98.0) this morning, 16dpo, and no AF.
> 
> Fingers still crossed!

Fingers crossed for you!! I have a question -- have you ever been this late?


----------



## gardenofedens

NEVER!! My LP has never been longer than 14days.


----------



## HalfThyme007

gardenofedens said:


> NEVER!! My LP has never been longer than 14days.

:happydance:


----------



## Lollipopbop

gardenofedens said:


> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lian_hawaii said:
> 
> 
> hi, just joining in the fun and 'madness'.
> 
> gardens, i'm rooting for you.. hope the witch stays away.
> 
> this is also my 1st Soy cycle. Always psyching up myself that this is possible and I just have to wait. 5DPO and a temp dip this morning. :shrug:
> 
> That's a good thing, right?! Isn't that a sign of implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little early for implantation since it's usually between 7-10DPO but anything is possible! :)
> 
> My update: I'm really, really hopeful! I got my blood test results back from the dr this morning. We went for a "preconception appt" yesterday and I wish to god I had asked for an hcg/pregnancy blood test but didn't want to push for it since I wasn't officially late for af. My blood pressure (97/62) is really low which is normal for early pregnancy, TSH is normal (2.47), my FSH (2) is low for the Luteal phase but normal for early pregnancy, and my prolactin (15) levels are normal. They haven't posted the rest of the test results. I tested last night with yesterday's FMU and got a bfn but apparently hcg only stays in FMU for a maximum of 7 hours unrefrigerated and by the time I got home it had been about 12 hours so I still have hope. My plan is to test on Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. That way I'd be 18dpo from the first temp dip and 10dpo from the second in case I didn't ovulate until the second dip. Either way, I'm still starving constantly, temp is still up (98.0) this morning, 16dpo, and no AF.
> 
> Fingers still crossed!Click to expand...

Good luck! Sounds promising xoxo


----------



## bhatfield

This is the month Garden :)


----------



## Babykiser

So ladies i just took a digital opk...and i finally got my smiley face! i didnt think i was due to O on either monday or tuesday..looks like it may be saturday...i think? i new at this opk thing so i realy wasnt expecting a smile at all!


----------



## gardenofedens

bhatfield said:


> This is the month Garden :)

I really hope so!! Still have yet to get a post hpt but I'm holding out hope! My emotions are a mess - does that count? I almost started crying just reading your message above....yikes! lol


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm back and probably using soy again very soon as I lost my little bean at 10wks just like last time in January. I'm trying to think positive and hopefully I'll get there sooner or later.

Need to see the doctors here and see what they think about it all. Also to book an scan to check everything is ok again because I intend to keep trying.

Congratulations to all the BFP's on my absence and I'll update the post title as soon as I can count them!! LOL

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm back and probably using soy again very soon as I lost my little bean at 10wks just like last time in January. I can say it isn't hard but I'm trying to think positive and hopefully I'll get there sooner or later.
> 
> Need to see the doctors here and see what they think about it all. Also to book an scan to check everything is ok again because I intend to keep trying.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's on my absence and I'll update the post title as soon as I can count them!! LOL
> 
> XX

I'm so sorry for your loss Madrid :cry: :hugs:

I hope you're well. Sending all of my love to you and OH xoxoxo


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm so sorry Madrid, sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs


----------



## HalfThyme007

So so so sorry to hear that Madrid....wow, you are amazingly positive. Thanks for your wonderful example and I hope you get some answers/peace/reassurance from the scan.


----------



## babybank

very sorry madrid.im so glad to see you stay positive. never give up hope :)


----------



## Babykiser

so sorry for your loss madrid :(


----------



## momof3wants5

Madrid - I am sorry to hear of your loss - you will get there. Only God knows when, but I have to believe that we will all get there! 
Stay positive and good things will come - I know that loss hurts - I've been there. You are in my thoughts! :hug:


----------



## k12345t

Madrid,
I am so sorry! Please email me if you ever need to talk!


----------



## momof3wants5

Umm, Garden, umm I don't know how to put this nicely or tactfully, but here goes .... would you please, for the love of God already 



:test: :test: :test: I am dying here!



:coffee: That's all, I've said my peace! Thank you for listening! =D&gt;


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm back and probably using soy again very soon as I lost my little bean at 10wks just like last time in January. I'm trying to think positive and hopefully I'll get there sooner or later.
> 
> Need to see the doctors here and see what they think about it all. Also to book an scan to check everything is ok again because I intend to keep trying.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP's on my absence and I'll update the post title as soon as I can count them!! LOL
> 
> XX

Oh Hunnie so sorry about your loss, thinking of you, and praying for you both, you know we are here if you need to talk, group hug from all the ladies, be blessed:hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

momof3wants5 said:


> Umm, Garden, umm I don't know how to put this nicely or tactfully, but here goes .... would you please, for the love of God already
> 
> 
> 
> :test: :test: :test: I am dying here!
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee: That's all, I've said my peace! Thank you for listening! =D&gt;

LMAO :haha: I swear I will on Saturday!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Madrid, I'm so sorry for your loss! You sound like an amazing and positive woman. :hugs:


----------



## christine7611

Adding my condolences, Madrid. You are in my prayers.


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, yet another update without a BFP. I went ahead and bought three different kinds of pregnancy tests last night since I was getting BFNs on the ICs and FRERs. I tested this morning with the Target brand and still got a BFN even though I'm supposedly 17dpo. SO - I've manually overridden my FF Ovulation Chart (link below) to show that I ovulated at CD24 even though that doesn't coincide with my positive OPK or fertile CM. There's no other explanation that I can think of to warrant still getting negatives instead of a positive. That makes me 9dpo with no implantation dip and my lowest ever post-ovulation temps. But the main reason I think I probably didn't ovulate until this date is that :sex: usually hurts for me after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until after this temp rise. I'm positively confoozled but not going to stress about it anymore. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week on Thursday and won't be the slightest bit surprised when she does! Hugs to everyone TTC! Congrats to all those with BFPs!


----------



## momof3wants5

Good morning ladies, I have an update - well an unofficial one.... I have a BBT with a 4 temp memory and yesterday was so busy that I did not enter my info on FF. 

Remember that I said a few days back (Wednesday I think) that my lower back area was feeling "warm streaks" and EWCM had started - so early, but was confused - :shrug:
Well yesterday afternoon I had the heaviest feeling in my lower abdomen - weird bloated feeling (I don't usually get this at all) and it was accompanied by constant "twniges" almost like fighting butterflies! :shrug:

Today I woke up as always between 5am and 5:45 and temped - my BBT jumped. I was worried cause I was thinking that today was CD 9 or 10 so maybe I O'd too soon, maybe Soy screwed me up??? (BTW - I never really pay attention to CD before O b/c that is what FF does for me)

Well just got to entering the info on my chart and I am glad to say that today is CD11, which means that I think I O'd yesterday CD10 - about 2 days earlier than usual for me, thanks to Soy and I think we may have caught it this time. Now of course no cross lines yet, but if temps stay up, I should get crosslines on Sunday and officially be in my 2WW. 

KMFX - I am so excited :thumbup:- no OPK this month, just listening to my body's signals! Definitely will keep BD for a few days more, but noted that BD hurt this morning like it sometimes does after O. (Guilty - I jumped DH this morning right after BBT to try for one more go at CTE before my 24hr window ends) :happydance: 

If this is all accurate, Soy definely gave me a strong and early O taking it CD2-6 at 160,160, 200, 200, 240 - baby dust wishes!

Here's my chart - pretty "textbook" this month considering early O....
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## momof3wants5

BTW - does anyone know what the white circles versus the blue circles on your chart mean at FF? I had a bunch of white or hollow circles at my temp point last month and one today - what does that mean and where can I find that info on the site??? Thanks


----------



## gardenofedens

The white circles mean that either you didn't take your temp at your set default time or you selected "sleep deprived", "illness", or "fever" in your symptoms.


----------



## dimplesmagee

angel11 said:


> Thanks ladies for the responses on O dates with soy. I am on CD 16 today. No signs of O so far. I usually ovulate CD 22 and pain starts around CD 20. I don't mind if it doesn't bring the date forward, as long as it doesn't mess my cycle up.
> 
> I see a lot of BFP's on soy by women that do not ovulate on their own, but which of you ladies got a BFP on soy even though you ovulated on your own?

I got a BFP this month, and I typically O on my own...and I took soy. I was actually hoping the Soy would help with my symptoms before AF. I was getting sick, really tired and moody. I was tired of feeling pregnant each month and then AF show up. So, first month tried it. I O'd on either CD12/13 was about the same as every month.


----------



## Lollipopbop

gardenofedens said:


> Well, yet another update without a BFP. I went ahead and bought three different kinds of pregnancy tests last night since I was getting BFNs on the ICs and FRERs. I tested this morning with the Target brand and still got a BFN even though I'm supposedly 17dpo. SO - I've manually overridden my FF Ovulation Chart (link below) to show that I ovulated at CD24 even though that doesn't coincide with my positive OPK or fertile CM. There's no other explanation that I can think of to warrant still getting negatives instead of a positive. That makes me 9dpo with no implantation dip and my lowest ever post-ovulation temps. But the main reason I think I probably didn't ovulate until this date is that :sex: usually hurts for me after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until after this temp rise. I'm positively confoozled but not going to stress about it anymore. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week on Thursday and won't be the slightest bit surprised when she does! Hugs to everyone TTC! Congrats to all those with BFPs!

Don't worry! You're not out yet.

Our bodies can be so confusing sometimes! Good luck xoxo


----------



## christine7611

gardenofedens said:


> Well, yet another update without a BFP. I went ahead and bought three different kinds of pregnancy tests last night since I was getting BFNs on the ICs and FRERs. I tested this morning with the Target brand and still got a BFN even though I'm supposedly 17dpo. SO - I've manually overridden my FF Ovulation Chart (link below) to show that I ovulated at CD24 even though that doesn't coincide with my positive OPK or fertile CM. There's no other explanation that I can think of to warrant still getting negatives instead of a positive. That makes me 9dpo with no implantation dip and my lowest ever post-ovulation temps. But the main reason I think I probably didn't ovulate until this date is that :sex: usually hurts for me after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until after this temp rise. I'm positively confoozled but not going to stress about it anymore. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week on Thursday and won't be the slightest bit surprised when she does! Hugs to everyone TTC! Congrats to all those with BFPs!

For what it's worth, I looked at your chart and think you were right to move your crosshairs to show O at CD24 - your temps seem to make more sense that way. As far as the positive OPK, during my last cycle I had a couple of positives or almost positives that were way before I actually o'd (I had a really long cycle). You could try removing the positive OPK from FF and see where it moves your O date. I personally think relying on temps is more accurate than OPK's when it comes to identifying O. Unfortunately, the temps can't predict it before hand, which is where the OPK's come in handy. I have no explanation about your CM, though, as you're right, you seemed to have more fertile CM closer to your positive OPK than CD24. The only thought I have about that I guess is that sometimes mine gets really watery right before O, so much so that I barely notice it unless I am really paying attention. Just my random thoughts for you! But I definitely think you've still got a shot, but I know exactly what you mean about just assuming that AF is on her way - it does seem easier that way. Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks Christine & Lollipop - I'm feeling much better about AF being "late" since deciding to move the crosshairs. It still doesn't match all the rest of my fertility signs which FF doesn't like, but oh well. I did try removing the positive OPK and because my cervix was high/open and I had fertile CM, FF still keeps my ov at CD16. If I take out the HSO cervix it gives me dashed crosshairs at CD24. It won't give me solid ones since I didn't have fertile CM though. Oh well. I've come to terms with the fact that AF will be here next week and I'm okay with it. I haven't decided whether or not I'm going to take soy again though. I'm tempted to and increase the dosage but if it pushed back my ovulation from CD16 (my usual cd) to CD24, I certainly don't want to lengthen my cycles! We're also going to be more careful about following SMEP since this cycle we did for the most part beforehand but not afterward and I think we'd have had better chances this cycle if we had continued since ovulation was later than expected. We only have 2-3 viable :sex: sessions before the second ovulation as it is now.

My blood test results from the preconception appt are still pending for pcos as well but I did get the rest of the results. My Rubella titers are too low so we're also going to have to take a break from TTC for that. We have to abstain for 14 days, test for pregnancy and if negative, get the vaccine and then abstain or use condoms for 3 months. Since OH is a teacher we're really hoping for a summer baby so he can be home with me without leaving school while I'm on maternity leave so we're going to keep trying for now and then get the vaccine in November/December if we're not pregnant by then. That way there'd be no chance of us getting a pregnant and being due at the beginning of his school year when things are the most hectic. Of course, it would probably take a couple cycles longer and we'd end up being due smack in the middle of winter when things are most hectic for my job but we'll take that leap when it comes! lol

Anyway, sorry this has gotten so long! Thanks again for the well wishes and :hug: to you both!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry you are so confused about your cycle gardenofedens. That was the reason why I stopped using FF to record my temp. I was getting more stress than ever. 

I've been taking epo for 2 days now hoping for a healthy cycle as soon as I stop bleeding. Keep thinking about the soy but better wait for that just in case.

How are you all doing?

X


----------



## Babykiser

So i just got my crosshairs on ff today, they are on cd 14, but i didnt get my +opk until cd15 and today is cd 17. so im offically 100% confused????? i would post a link to my chart but of course i don't know how!


----------



## Babykiser

so someone told me how to post my chart link....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369e56

any suggestions ladies???


----------



## Madrid98

Babykiser said:


> So i just got my crosshairs on ff today, they are on cd 14, but i didnt get my +opk until cd15 and today is cd 17. so im offically 100% confused????? i would post a link to my chart but of course i don't know how!

Don't worry too much about the crosshairs, they may move again in a couple of days depending on your temps. I think ff gives priority to temps over opk's and that's probably the reason why your +opk has been ignored. I'd say follow your instincts :winkwink:

The link to your chart you can find it in ff. I can't remember if it is from account or somewhere in the chart page but it'll give you the link and you have to copy and paste it into your signature or the message. It's up to you.

XX


----------



## tamarah

I am so so so sorry for your loss Madrid. My thoughts are with you. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anna2808

Hi all, I've been stalking this thread and following all your soy successes!

I'm TTC #2 and am now on cycle 5. I decided to try soy as my cycles had gone from being 27/28 days to totally out of whack and last month I got all the way up to cd48 before af came- I'd convinced myself the tests were all wrong and that I must have been pregnant. I went to doc to get another bfn and af to turn up that night!

So this cycle I took 120mg soy cd3-7. I o'd 1st aug so af is due 15/16th aug. I hate this 2ww! It is driving me insane. Already looking for symptoms of pg. Anyone else due to af/ test soon? Baby dust to all! X


----------



## gardenofedens

Hey there Anna, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD24 so I'm due for AF on 8/18. Fingers crossed she doesn't come! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to our thread Anna2808!! Not long before you can start testing now! Fx'd!

Babykiser what brand of opk have you used? How many times did you test? After seeing your chart I'm thinking that maybe you got the end of the LH surge and that's why the +opk.

X


----------



## Babykiser

madrid- i used clearblue digital, and i tested from cd10 twice a day and twice on cd16 after i already got my +. thanks for looking at my chart, i appreciate it :)


----------



## momof3wants5

Babykiser - Did you read my post about a week or so ago?
Take a look and see if this makes sense. To me it makes all the sense in the world but you be the judge for your body

Damn can't get the link to work - my post about Soy and OPK and missing your egg is on page 70 - it's post #698 here on this board....

It explains that with soy you do not need a full surge to release the egg - these soy grown follicles sit on the brink of Oing and the first rise in LH can make them release and the OPK will only pick up the full surge which can happen a few days later.

I know this sucks to hear, but i keep seeing so many women relying on OPKs while taking soy and it makes me sad to know that other than my own posts, no one has figured this out. 

PLEASE ALL MY SOY FRIENDS - DO NOT RELY ON OPKs WHILE ON SOY - LISTEN TO YOUR BODY and ONLY TRUST AN OPK IF YOUR CM, CP, BBT Dip, and SEX DRIVE ARE IN AGREEMENT TO THE OPK!! 

Also - another question - and not to babykiser, just while I am posting here - it seems that many people miss their egg cause they are not BDing til closer to O - I see so many charts with people not having any BD until like CD12???? I can't be the only one here with a hottie for a DH?!?!? LOL ... Why are so many holding out for stretches? The SMEP plan says something about BD from CD8 onward and at least EOD - is anyone follwing that idea and just not charting it?

On a note to Babykiser - I would think that you caught the egg this month with BD 48 hours before O and on the day of O - you rocked that one, confusing chart or not - I will KMFX for your BFP this month!!


----------



## Babykiser

thanks momof3!! i do remember reading you post about ovulation and soy, i honestly forgot about it. so did u get a chance to look at my chart? if so do u think that ff is right about my cd14 O day? oh and about dtd with dh...cd12???? haha i think not, i was all over him at cd6 lol!! and i hope i caught that eggy too :) omg momof3 thanks so much, im feeling alot better about my chart now!


----------



## SkippinStones

momof3wants5 said:


> Babykiser - Did you read my post about a week or so ago?
> Take a look and see if this makes sense. To me it makes all the sense in the world but you be the judge for your body
> 
> Damn can't get the link to work - my post about Soy and OPK and missing your egg is on page 70 - it's post #698 here on this board....
> 
> It explains that with soy you do not need a full surge to release the egg - these soy grown follicles sit on the brink of Oing and the first rise in LH can make them release and the OPK will only pick up the full surge which can happen a few days later.
> 
> I know this sucks to hear, but i keep seeing so many women relying on OPKs while taking soy and it makes me sad to know that other than my own posts, no one has figured this out.
> 
> PLEASE ALL MY SOY FRIENDS - DO NOT RELY ON OPKs WHILE ON SOY - LISTEN TO YOUR BODY and ONLY TRUST AN OPK IF YOUR CM, CP, BBT Dip, and SEX DRIVE ARE IN AGREEMENT TO THE OPK!!
> 
> Also - another question - and not to babykiser, just while I am posting here - it seems that many people miss their egg cause they are not BDing til closer to O - I see so many charts with people not having any BD until like CD12???? I can't be the only one here with a hottie for a DH?!?!? LOL ... Why are so many holding out for stretches? The SMEP plan says something about BD from CD8 onward and at least EOD - is anyone follwing that idea and just not charting it?
> 
> On a note to Babykiser - I would think that you caught the egg this month with BD 48 hours before O and on the day of O - you rocked that one, confusing chart or not - I will KMFX for your BFP this month!!

VERY INTERESTING!!! (thanks for the info, and I was able to get to the link) I guess this makes me feel better about not having gotten a +OPK this cycle! whew!
I'm now on 10dpo (If I O'd when I think I did based on all of the "signs" on CD12)

I tested HPT this morning and just now tonight, and got BFNs. :(

DH were able to BD on CD7,9 and 11! So, I'm hoping one of those caught the egg (or eggs! *here's hoping*)

on a sidenote....my DH is a MAJOR HOTTIE!! I'd jump his bones all of the time if I could! Sadly, our LO's and wacky schedules don't make it possible. sigh


----------



## momof3wants5

Skippin- U made me laugh. I know exactly what you mean about schedules and LO! We dont do it near as much as we'd like with three kids, two dogs, one cat, two jobs and life! :shrug:

BabyKiser - 
I did look at your chart and want to ask you to go back in and delete the OPK info all together - bet those lines solid up and confirm your O day! And yes I do agree with FF's O date! Think you had to catch it based on your info! :happydance:


----------



## tinks80

Well just a lil update I'm CD20 today and still no sign of O, had an ultrasound done on CD18 as I had a really awful pain in my kidneys & lower abdo so they checked my ovaries as well to see if they find that I'd ovulated but nothing :( I had 1 dominant follie at 12mm the rest were between 9-11mm, so my eggies aren't growing all that fast at all :( and my lining is really really thin at 2mm and only 4weeks ago before I had AF it was a healthy 6mm. 

Hoping this lil follie grows soon :( Or If I get my BFN I'll be in for surgery next month :(

has anyone had anovulatary cycle on soy? Or a longer cycle and O'd later?


----------



## Anna2808

Hi tinks- It sounds like you're having a bit of a rough time... This is my first soy cycle and it seems like it helped me back into a normal 27/28 day cycle- or at least I'm pretty sure I o'd cd 13. I hope it all works out for you and you don't need an op. I'm a Newbie so can't really comment on linings or follie size. Does your doc know you took soy? It might be worth mentioning just in case it is responsible for poor cycle- I heard it doesn't work for everyone and it could all get better next cycle?

I'm still waiting to test. Dh is insisting I hang out til day af is due... Bah humbug! 2 more days- can I wait it out? I'm not so sure... Lol. Got massive sweats and hot flushes yesterday and today; could that mean something? Apologies for the tmi but had a random bout of runny tummy 2 days ago... Pg, hormones for af or maybe a dodgy meal? Ahhh! As I mentioned before, this is driving me bonkers


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the info mumof3wants5. You've left me thinking about the month I got my bfp with soy. It was my first month trying it and I remember having ewcm on a Friday & bd'ing Saturday but I never got a +opk until Monday morning and afternoon and we also bd'ing on that day. 

Tinks I'm sorry you're not getting any joy with soy. I know about other ladies who never got to O or they even O later but it depends also on the amounts taken, the days and the woman. I'm afraid this isn't maths and what works for one may not work for another.

Anna2808 hang in there!! Not long to go!! Symptoms sound good!!

XX


----------



## tamarah

I am using opk's again this month but only as a back up will rely more on what my body is saying. I am off on holiday in a couple of days so plan to bd every day if oh is up to the job. We don't currently live together so a bit difficult trying to plan specific trysts. We both work and live 45 mins from each other so really hoping that this month is the month. I am planning to use soft cups every other day as well as sasma conception fluid. I think I should ovulate on cd 11 which is the norm for me even with soy last month still ovulated on cd 11. Going to bd at least everyother day from now til next sunday. Really hoping that walls are thick as taking my ds and oh 16 year old daughter..... Wishing you all tons of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Anna2808

Couldn't wait- 1st soy cycle BFP!!!!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Anna2808 said:


> Couldn't wait- 1st soy cycle BFP!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## caity86

hey gals I didnt ovulate last cycle so I thought Id try soy Cd's 2-6, and I just got my first high reading on my cbfm at cd10.... so FX, pray for me :D!!!!


----------



## momof3wants5

Anna - CONGRATS!!!! Yeah! 

:baby::bfp::baby:

Caity - make sure to BD like crazy! don't pay attention to your ticker - I bet soy shortens your cycle and you O today or tomorrow!

:dust::dust::dust:

As for me I got my crosshairs today so officially in the 2WW. My mom comes to visit for a week tomorrow so i will pass today with :laundry::dishes::iron: to get the house in order before :plane::jo: mom's plane lands - UGH! LOL


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Anna2808 said:


> Couldn't wait- 1st soy cycle BFP!!!!

Yay! Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Babykiser

anna- woohoo!!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!! h&h 9 months


----------



## Babykiser

momof3wants5 said:


> Anna - CONGRATS!!!! Yeah!
> 
> :baby::bfp::baby:
> 
> Caity - make sure to BD like crazy! don't pay attention to your ticker - I bet soy shortens your cycle and you O today or tomorrow!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> As for me I got my crosshairs today so officially in the 2WW. My mom comes to visit for a week tomorrow so i will pass today with :laundry::dishes::iron: to get the house in order before :plane::jo: mom's plane lands - UGH! LOL

welcome to the looooonnngggg wait in the tww:coffee: lol oh and i tried to take out my +opk on my chart but it still has dotted lines:shrug: oh well i now believe that i Od on cd14 because my temp is still rising....the soy actually made me O early atleast between 3-6 days!! oh and have fun with your mom being in town for a whole week:haha: my mom only lives 30 mins away.....:dohh:


----------



## Madrid98

Anna2808 said:


> Couldn't wait- 1st soy cycle BFP!!!!

Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:

Look after yourself now!!

XX


----------



## Babykiser

tinks80 said:


> Well just a lil update I'm CD20 today and still no sign of O, had an ultrasound done on CD18 as I had a really awful pain in my kidneys & lower abdo so they checked my ovaries as well to see if they find that I'd ovulated but nothing :( I had 1 dominant follie at 12mm the rest were between 9-11mm, so my eggies aren't growing all that fast at all :( and my lining is really really thin at 2mm and only 4weeks ago before I had AF it was a healthy 6mm.
> 
> Hoping this lil follie grows soon :( Or If I get my BFN I'll be in for surgery next month :(
> 
> has anyone had anovulatary cycle on soy? Or a longer cycle and O'd later?

:hugs: tell ur eggie to get its butt in gear, grow and come out already!! tell that eggie u dont have all month to wait:coffee:
sorry things arent going too well right now, like madrid said unfortunately soy doesnt not work the same for every single person, different people=different outcomes! sending loads of :dust: :dust: to cover you!


----------



## Babykiser

caity86 said:


> hey gals I didnt ovulate last cycle so I thought Id try soy Cd's 2-6, and I just got my first high reading on my cbfm at cd10.... so FX, pray for me :D!!!!

loads of :dust: :dust:


----------



## SkippinStones

My update!
So with FMU today, I took a dip stick IC (20miu) and I believe I saw a faint positive! Then it faded :( SO, I took another with same urine and it seemed to be a BFN.
Then, I decided to take a FRER, and it seems to be a BFN, but because I'm a nut - I did ONE MORE IC using SMU and see another faint line? 

Is it possible that some ICs in a batch are ultra sensitive? more sensitive than a FRER? I took a pic and will post soon.
I'm not convinced yet!


----------



## Madrid98

How many dpo are you? Can you please post the pics?


----------



## SkippinStones

Madrid98 said:


> How many dpo are you? Can you please post the pics?

I could be anywhere between 9 and 12dpo. Most likely 10 or 11 though.

This pic:
https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff380/emmore/IMG_6951.jpg

Is the last IC I took and the line showed within 5 minutes of taking the test. It has since disappeared. Do you see a hint of anything? I do a bit. I've never gotten lines or evaps on these ICs before and I've taken gazillions in the past year!

This pic:
https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff380/emmore/IMG_6952.jpg

is the FRER, this pic is taken an hour after I took the test! I do not see anything, so if you do...it might be an evap, or maybe my hopes should come up!?


----------



## giraffes

I took soy this cycle and got my first ever smiley face yesterday! We dtd last night and the night before so I'm hoping we caught the egg. My bbs are soooo sore (have been since last night) which I've never had before either so I'm hoping that's a positive sign too...

Fingers crossed for all the soy babies


----------



## Madrid98

Skippin I think I can see like a super faint line in the strip one. Try tomorrow again with fmu & it should be darker even if it's only slightly darker. My first +hpt was super faint as yours & I was 10dpo si fx'd fir you. 
X


----------



## tamarah

Anna2808 said:


> Couldn't wait- 1st soy cycle BFP!!!!

Congratulations wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :happydance: xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Sadly, the witch got me this morning at 18dpo according to FF but I think I was only 10dpo based on cervix position.

So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10! Plus my temps were all over the place pre-ovulation when they aren't usually). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that. Not sure if the doctor is going to prescribe the clomid or not and unsure if I'll take it either way...kinda wanting to go all natural for a while.

Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Babykiser

garden-:flower: sorry that the witch got u!!! grrrrr sometimes i hate her! but it sounds like you are going to stay positive which is a good thing!!!! hopefully when u do decide to try again everything is in order and u get that :bfp:
:dust: for when u need it!


----------



## christine7611

tinks80 said:


> Well just a lil update I'm CD20 today and still no sign of O, had an ultrasound done on CD18 as I had a really awful pain in my kidneys & lower abdo so they checked my ovaries as well to see if they find that I'd ovulated but nothing :( I had 1 dominant follie at 12mm the rest were between 9-11mm, so my eggies aren't growing all that fast at all :( and my lining is really really thin at 2mm and only 4weeks ago before I had AF it was a healthy 6mm.
> 
> Hoping this lil follie grows soon :( Or If I get my BFN I'll be in for surgery next month :(
> 
> has anyone had anovulatary cycle on soy? Or a longer cycle and O'd later?

I feel ya - I'm CD28 today and nothing going on. I was soooo hopeful that the soy would help move up O, which was on CD38 last cycle, but at this point if it helps at all, it isn't going to be by much. :wacko: Not sure if it just isn't going to work for me or if I didn't take enough (I did 40/80/120/160/200 CD3-7). I also had a lot of spotting CD8-10, and now have had at least some spotting everyday since CD20 forward. I'm assuming that's due to the soy, since I've never had mid-cycle spotting like this before. **SIGH** I just hope I O soon. Not sure what I will do next cycle, don't know if I should try more soy, or try vitex/agnus castus or just nothing. I just can't stand the thought of a third long cycle in a row. The length of my cycles are cutting my opportunities in half, I will be 35 in December, and I would like to have several babies......was hoping that soy would be just what I needed but I guess not :nope:


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for the sentiments and dust BabyKiser - we're still trying for the next three months and really hoping for a baby to be born during his next summer vacation so we'll take all the dust we can get!! :)

:hug:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Whew, I'm finally caught up!! 

This is my first time using soy. My cycles are very regular, but I would love to move my O date up. It's normally CD18-19, was CD22 last month... Anyway, CD6-9 (today) I took 75mg, 150mg, 175mg, & 175mg.

A few questions

- Normally my pre-O temps are very stable, but on CD8 I had a noticeable dip followed by a 0.6* jump today. There's no way I O'd on my 3rd day of soy, right? But what's up with all these ups and downs? Makes me nervous... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2afec7

- Today I've felt sick to my stomach ALL DAY... Is this a normal side effect, or is it possible I'm getting sick (explaining the 0.6* jump in temp this morning)?

Oh, and congrats to everyone with BFPs!!! I hope to join you very soon!!!!!!


----------



## SkippinStones

Madrid98 said:


> Skippin I think I can see like a super faint line in the strip one. Try tomorrow again with fmu & it should be darker even if it's only slightly darker. My first +hpt was super faint as yours & I was 10dpo si fx'd fir you.
> X

Ah blah!!! Took several more tests since this am...ONE (of many) of the ICs again, faint BFP but a teensy darker, this eve's FRER was a total BFN.
So, guessing I may be out. 
Ugggh. I hate this-I know I should just hold out and test in another dag or two, but I just wanna know!! Like now I can't sleep I'm so peeved about another bogus cycle.


----------



## lian_83

Congrats Anna, have safe 9-months!

I'm on 9DPO and still getting :bfn: on IC's which are supposed to be ultra-sensitive (10 ml).. I feel so down and depressed, I hope I'm no yet out. Can any nice, caring soul stalk my chart and tell me if there is still hope. 

I feel like I've done everything right this cycle, but even now I have no major pregnancy symptoms at all, which is funny because my I would usually get breast pains a week before my period starts. PLS help!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi I wish I found this thread earlier. I actually started a thread about me starting soy this last month. 
I had a m/c in May and did not O straight after or the next cycle. I charted and did OPKs but no ovulation detected. 
This month I started soy. I wanted to do days 3-7 but my soy did not arrive til day 6 :dohh: So I just started then I took a little extra to make up for the missing day. 
day 6 100mg in the morning and 200mg at night
day 7 100mg in the morning and 200mg at night
day 8 200mg at night
day 9 200mg at night

I ended up Oing on day 19 which was good for me as I was Oing around day 23 before my miscarriage. I had a really really strong LH surge. 

10dpo I got my BFP. I really think it was the soy as my DH and I have NEVER fallen pregnant quickly. DD1 was 7/8 months DD2 was nearly a year with wacky cycles and 3rd pregnancy (m/c) took 11 months. 

Just thought I would share my story. Hope it gives some hope to those TTC with Soy.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: ​
lian_hawaii I got a BFN at 9dpo but a BF(very faint)P at 10dpo. FX for you.:flower:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Oh wow Mammatotwo! Congrats Hunnie H&H 9 mnths this is so inspirational. Thank you for sharing it gives hope to all of ladies who are still TTC xxxx


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies. Quick question. This is my first month using soy. I usually ovulate on CD 22. I am temping so I know I haven't ovulated yet. I am on CD 20 today. All my OPK's so far has been pretty light considering I am only 2 days away from O. I have a terrible headache though for 3 days already and have started getting my twinges that I usually get about 2-3 days prior to O. Has any ladies noticed a change with your results on your OPK when using Soy? At this stage I am still testing with OPK's but I am bargaining and BD'ing around a normal CD 22 ovulation date. 

Hope I won't miss that egg.


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations mamatotwo & all the best in your pregnancy and after!!!

Lian-hawaii 9dpo is far too early Hun!! Just wait until 11dpo when it may show with a faint +hpt. Don't give up for this cycle yet!!

Lollypopxxx what have you been up to?? I haven't heard from you in ages!! Hope you're well and getting ready for your BFP.

Skippinstones please stay positive and concentrate on the faint +hpt rather than the FRER. I personally don't like them very much. I didn't get a bfp with them last time even though the other test were faint +. Fx'd is the beginning of another BFP.

Angel I wish I could help you but I don't know how dark the opk's are. The smileys opk's are very good at taking away the guessing game.

I'm a bit anxious today. I'm still unable to bd'ing as the 'af like thing' hasn't stopped yet. I've decided I'll call for an emergency appt tomorrow morning if it continues during the day.

XX


----------



## lian_83

angel11 said:


> Hey ladies. Quick question. This is my first month using soy. I usually ovulate on CD 22. I am temping so I know I haven't ovulated yet. I am on CD 20 today. All my OPK's so far has been pretty light considering I am only 2 days away from O. I have a terrible headache though for 3 days already and have started getting my twinges that I usually get about 2-3 days prior to O. Has any ladies noticed a change with your results on your OPK when using Soy? At this stage I am still testing with OPK's but I am bargaining and BD'ing around a normal CD 22 ovulation date.
> 
> Hope I won't miss that egg.

Angel, as for me this is also my first Soy cycle and I usually ovulate on CD18-22. I also use OPK twice a day and I was getting very disappointed because at CD18, I'm still getting light-coloured 2nd lines.. 

But then on the evening of CD19, I was so surprised to see a very dark second line and this also coincided with Ferning on Saliva Microscope plus EWCM. So, don't worry, it could happen tomorrow or anytime soon.


----------



## Madrid98

Just had a look at your chart lian_hawaii and it's looking good!!! Feeling positive about you!!


----------



## Tweak0605

I tested this morning at 11-12 DPO - not sure of when I ovulated. And got a big BFN. AF due tomorrow, so we'll see what happens then. I don't really feel like it's gonna come, but I don't feel like I'm pregnant either. Ugh...


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Tweak0605 said:


> I tested this morning at 11-12 DPO - not sure of when I ovulated. And got a big BFN. AF due tomorrow, so we'll see what happens then. I don't really feel like it's gonna come, but I don't feel like I'm pregnant either. Ugh...

Oh chick fx for you, your not out yet till the witch shows her head! Please stay positive, stressing won't help, I know it's easier said than done when you want this soooooooo bad, hoping August brings good news for you, be blessed xx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi Madrid98

Where can I start cd22 today, I'm not even sure when I ov this month as I didn't use opks, my reason behind this was last month I started BD cd14 had loads of ewcm cd 10, 11, 12 and got a positive opk cd 17 and ended with a BFN so I wasn't sure whether my BD last month was actually at the right time! 

This month however I've told myself what will be will be, we started BD cd 8 we have not been regimented about it like the other months we've just gone with the flow! figured I can't control things to the tee, they are powers up above me, when the time is right it will happen.So that's were I am, I do want this sooooooo bad but I've been disappointed too many time, we've done what we can, won't symptom spot will wait and see xxx


----------



## cherry22

Hiya all, 
Popping back in for some advice!! 
Im on day 9po according to FF but i dont think i have ov this cycle i only had wet cm around that time but i got ill so my temps are screwed this month! 
SSsooooo i took 40,80,120,160,200 on days 3-7! i did feel twinges early on and was feeling possitive but after nothing the only symptoms iv had are spotts and tingly nips! (sorry!) Im just not sure its worked, so would you give it another go and up the dose if so what would you take? or cut my losses and try something else?

Thanks ladies!!!

P.s Madrid im sorry to see whats happend, your doing so well to look on the bright side and im so sure your going to get there!!! xxxxx


----------



## tamarah

cherry22 said:


> Hiya all,
> Popping back in for some advice!!
> Im on day 9po according to FF but i dont think i have ov this cycle i only had wet cm around that time but i got ill so my temps are screwed this month!
> SSsooooo i took 40,80,120,160,200 on days 3-7! i did feel twinges early on and was feeling possitive but after nothing the only symptoms iv had are spotts and tingly nips! (sorry!) Im just not sure its worked, so would you give it another go and up the dose if so what would you take? or cut my losses and try something else?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> P.s Madrid im sorry to see whats happend, your doing so well to look on the bright side and im so sure your going to get there!!! xxxxx


Hi Cherry,

Not sure if I can offer much advice but didn't want to read and run. I took si from day 3 - 7 and doses as follows. cd 3 140mg cd4 140mg cd 5 140 cd6 200mg and cd 7 200mg. I ovulated on cd 11 and was similar to u only had tingle nipples and slightly sorer than usual breasts. My cm is crap and did notice a slight improvement in it. My af arrived 17 dpo which is 3 days later than usual for me. I took so again in the same sequence and doses as last month but have noticed this month that I have an abundance of cm compared to last month. Sorry I am waffling..... My advice would be to to maybe increase dosage slightly at 3dpo and increase gradually as you did last month. I haven't bothered temping this month as last month my temps were high right up til after aunt flo arrived so feel this may be because of the soy. Here I go again waffle waffle waffle sorry .... 

Anyways wishing you lots and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

Lollipopxxx said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning at 11-12 DPO - not sure of when I ovulated. And got a big BFN. AF due tomorrow, so we'll see what happens then. I don't really feel like it's gonna come, but I don't feel like I'm pregnant either. Ugh...
> 
> Oh chick fx for you, your not out yet till the witch shows her head! Please stay positive, stressing won't help, I know it's easier said than done when you want this soooooooo bad, hoping August brings good news for you, be blessed xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I'm basically at, whatever happens is gonna happen. Nothing I can do to stop it. I'm really hoping to be pregnant by my due date from my first, but it's slowly fading away. But again, nothing I can do to help that.



Lollipopxxx said:


> This month however I've told myself what will be will be, we started BD cd 8 we have not been regimented about it like the other months we've just gone with the flow! figured I can't control things to the tee, they are powers up above me, when the time is right it will happen.So that's were I am, I do want this sooooooo bad but I've been disappointed too many time, we've done what we can, won't symptom spot will wait and see xxx

We'll be doing this next time. Not sure if I'm gonna be taking soy again, as it didn't do anything this time. If anything, it made me ovulate 1-2 days later. But I'm not doing any OPKs or anything. It gets too frustrating and stressful waiting for a line to show up. Good luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## cherry22

tamarah said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all,
> Popping back in for some advice!!
> Im on day 9po according to FF but i dont think i have ov this cycle i only had wet cm around that time but i got ill so my temps are screwed this month!
> SSsooooo i took 40,80,120,160,200 on days 3-7! i did feel twinges early on and was feeling possitive but after nothing the only symptoms iv had are spotts and tingly nips! (sorry!) Im just not sure its worked, so would you give it another go and up the dose if so what would you take? or cut my losses and try something else?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> P.s Madrid im sorry to see whats happend, your doing so well to look on the bright side and im so sure your going to get there!!! xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cherry,
> 
> Not sure if I can offer much advice but didn't want to read and run. I took si from day 3 - 7 and doses as follows. cd 3 140mg cd4 140mg cd 5 140 cd6 200mg and cd 7 200mg. I ovulated on cd 11 and was similar to u only had tingle nipples and slightly sorer than usual breasts. My cm is crap and did notice a slight improvement in it. My af arrived 17 dpo which is 3 days later than usual for me. I took so again in the same sequence and doses as last month but have noticed this month that I have an abundance of cm compared to last month. Sorry I am waffling..... My advice would be to to maybe increase dosage slightly at 3dpo and increase gradually as you did last month. I haven't bothered temping this month as last month my temps were high right up til after aunt flo arrived so feel this may be because of the soy. Here I go again waffle waffle waffle sorry ....
> 
> Anyways wishing you lots and lots of baby dust xxxClick to expand...



Thank you thats a great help, i will give it another go next month and like you say increase it but start with a higher dose! Hopefully it will work! Tbh i dont even know if i ovulate i have never been able to pin point it!

Good luck to you xx


----------



## MomtoIandE

SkippinStones &#8211; FX&#8217;d you get your BFP soon!!! 

Mammatotwo &#8211; Oh my goodness, congrats!!!! I also started on CD6 (75, 150, 175, 175) &#8211; If I O around the same time you did, that would be wonderful &#8211; I O&#8217;d on CD22 last cycle, too late for my taste! 

Madrid &#8211; I meant to say earlier, I am so very sorry for your loss. I really hope the bleeding stops soon.

Tweak0605 &#8211; Hopefully AF will just never show!!

Did you ladies see my post from last night? I&#8217;m still confused. Here&#8217;s the deal &#8211;

CD8 (3rd soy day) &#8211; Discomfort in left ovary, sort of like O pains
CD9 (4th soy day) &#8211; Temp jumped up 0.6* - WHAT?! Nauseated all day (maybe side effect) &#8230;
CD10 &#8211; Temp is still up. EWCM &#8211; Couldn&#8217;t find cervix

There is NO WAY I could&#8217;ve O&#8217;d on my 3rd day of soy, right? I mean, that&#8217;s impossible. Maybe my temps jumped because of the soy? But what&#8217;s up with the EWCM? I normally O CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), so this makes no sense&#8230; 

Here&#8217;s my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2afec7

Advice?!


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies... thanks to the fantastic Madrid for letting me know about this thread... i've trawled through all 80 odd pages... mind if i gatecrash?

congrats to all of you with BFPs!! i took soy cd2-7 last cycle in 40mg increments (good old tesco)

was quietly high fiving myself that it brought o forward, that my temps were stable and that i had none of the usual spotting.. had mega sore boobs from before ov and exceptionally sore in the last few days... then yesterday at what i thought was 8dpo from temping (but could be wrong) i started spotting/bleeding. it's hard to decide if its cd1 or not.. not full flow yet but is bright red when i go to the loo (don't need a pad or anything though). just to satiate my poas i tested and is bfn... no surprise

have any of you lovely ladies taken soy more than 1 month in a row? am considering trying it cd3-8 next time but should i wait longer?

:flower:
x


----------



## binksmommy

I'm sorry.. what kind of soy is everyone taking?? This thread is 86+ pages.. and I can't find the answer


----------



## Madrid98

MomtoIandE said:


> SkippinStones  FXd you get your BFP soon!!!
> 
> Mammatotwo  Oh my goodness, congrats!!!! I also started on CD6 (75, 150, 175, 175)  If I O around the same time you did, that would be wonderful  I Od on CD22 last cycle, too late for my taste!
> 
> Madrid  I meant to say earlier, I am so very sorry for your loss. I really hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Tweak0605  Hopefully AF will just never show!!
> 
> Did you ladies see my post from last night? Im still confused. Heres the deal 
> 
> CD8 (3rd soy day)  Discomfort in left ovary, sort of like O pains
> CD9 (4th soy day)  Temp jumped up 0.6* - WHAT?! Nauseated all day (maybe side effect)
> CD10  Temp is still up. EWCM  Couldnt find cervix
> 
> There is NO WAY I couldve Od on my 3rd day of soy, right? I mean, thats impossible. Maybe my temps jumped because of the soy? But whats up with the EWCM? I normally O CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), so this makes no sense
> 
> Heres my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2afec7
> 
> Advice?!

Hi! Just checked your chart but the temps haven't been taken at the same time, have they? That's why you have the white circles instead of the full ones. 
I think it may be too early for O but you never know!!:shrug: Sorry I can't give you more advice.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

binksmommy said:


> I'm sorry.. what kind of soy is everyone taking?? This thread is 86+ pages.. and I can't find the answer

I was taking Tesco's one. Cheap and it worked perfectly for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Tweak0605

So, after thinking all day I was out, I started getting ovulation type cramping this afternoon. It started when I got up from my desk and walked over to talk to my boss. It was the sharp, shooting type pains in my left ovary. And now it's a dull ache type of cramp. It doesn't feel like AF cramps. I'm also very (TMI) wet down there, lots of discharge. 

So, now I'm not sure what to think. Roll on Friday, as that's when I'll test next if I don't get AF.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome rjsman :happydance::happydance:

Nice to have you here as well :haha:. I'm sure you'll enjoy being part of this thread and hopefully soy will work for you this cycle. I've noticed you said you're going to take from cd3-8 but you should take it only 5 days: cd1-5, cd3-7 or cd5-9. The dosage is up to you. I decided to increase it every day by one capsule :shrug:

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Tweak those are very good signs!! Fx'd you'll get your BFP on Friday!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Madrid - The two temps that have circles ... I tested at a times I normally don't test (DD woke me up one night, DS woke me up the next), but I used the temp adjuster in FF to get the right temp to enter. I still checked "sleep deprived" though, since I only had ~3.5 hrs of sleep beforehand. I think my temps should still be good though, since I used the adjuster, no?


----------



## MomtoIandE

Um, I meant "tempted," not "tested" ... Freudian slip?


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Welcome rjsman :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Nice to have you here as well :haha:. I'm sure you'll enjoy being part of this thread and hopefully soy will work for you this cycle. I've noticed you said you're going to take from cd3-8 but you should take it only 5 days: cd1-5, cd3-7 or cd5-9. The dosage is up to you. I decided to increase it every day by one capsule :shrug:
> 
> XX

thanks Madrid - i did actually know that.. i err just can't count haha :blush:


----------



## misskat29

Hey ladies, wow 10bfps, congrats all!!

So here I am again, ttc soy baby number 2! Ive a 9month old girly. Got my bfp for her my first cycle of using soy. This again now is my first cycle ttc and using soy.

Need help tho with ewcm!

How many days do you get it for?

Do you ov whilst having it? Or when it's stopped?

I started getting blood tinged ewcm cd15, am now cd18 and still getting blood tinged ewcm

Bd'd cd14, 15 and 17 and have twinges lower down cd18. No bd cd18 as hubby has been called into work

Have I covered bases do you think? Or will hubby get pounced when he walks in at god knows what time


----------



## Madrid98

I think you haven't O then. Maybe you are nearly there but it seems too early. Just bd'ing in case.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Madrid - Was that to me? You don't think I've O'd yet? I really hope not ... I mean, CD8 - That would be crazy!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome misskat!!! I think you have done very well with the dates. Fx'd is a BFP with you first cycle with soy again!!


----------



## Madrid98

MomtoIandE said:


> Madrid - Was that to me? You don't think I've O'd yet? I really hope not ... I mean, CD8 - That would be crazy!!!

Yes, it was meant to be for you, sorry :blush:


----------



## misskat29

Forgot how addictive b and b was having been away for so long since having Mollie lol


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx said:


> Hi Madrid98
> 
> Where can I start cd22 today, I'm not even sure when I ov this month as I didn't use opks, my reason behind this was last month I started BD cd14 had loads of ewcm cd 10, 11, 12 and got a positive opk cd 17 and ended with a BFN so I wasn't sure whether my BD last month was actually at the right time!
> 
> This month however I've told myself what will be will be, we started BD cd 8 we have not been regimented about it like the other months we've just gone with the flow! figured I can't control things to the tee, they are powers up above me, when the time is right it will happen.So that's were I am, I do want this sooooooo bad but I've been disappointed too many time, we've done what we can, won't symptom spot will wait and see xxx

I get the feeling you've been very relaxed and that will help you, I'm sure. I can't wait for your BFP!!


----------



## misskat29

Madrid98 - I'm so sorry to see of your losses. Not easy to cope with, I mc Oct 09, but did eventually get my bfp 5months later, so don't give and stay positive!

Baby dust sprinkled your way x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Madrid98 said:


> Tweak those are very good signs!! Fx'd you'll get your BFP on Friday!!

Thanks hun!

Actually had a few more sharp twinges while I was cooking dinner. It was like a lightning bolt went through my left ovary. Knocked the breath out of me for a minute. I don't want to get my hopes up though - I'm 11-12DPO (or so) and I don't want to be devastated when/if AF comes.


----------



## Babykiser

misskat29 said:


> Hey ladies, wow 10bfps, congrats all!!
> 
> So here I am again, ttc soy baby number 2! Ive a 9month old girly. Got my bfp for her my first cycle of using soy. This again now is my first cycle ttc and using soy.
> 
> Need help tho with ewcm!
> 
> How many days do you get it for?
> 
> Do you ov whilst having it? Or when it's stopped?
> 
> I started getting blood tinged ewcm cd15, am now cd18 and still getting blood tinged ewcm
> 
> Bd'd cd14, 15 and 17 and have twinges lower down cd18. No bd cd18 as hubby has been called into work
> 
> Have I covered bases do you think? Or will hubby get pounced when he walks in at god knows what time

hello misskat! to answer your question about ewcm, i did not get it at all during this cycle, just wet cm. however iam 3dpo and my cm is very creamy with a small mixture of ew??!!! i have no idea why. hope that helped :)


----------



## Babykiser

I just wanted to send loads of :dust: to everyone on this thread! i know we have been through alot trying to have a baby, but i can tell from my end its all worth it! praying we all get our :bfp:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## binksmommy

Madrid98 said:


> binksmommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.. what kind of soy is everyone taking?? This thread is 86+ pages.. and I can't find the answer
> 
> I was taking Tesco's one. Cheap and it worked perfectly for me. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Is that milk?? I drink soy milk all the time..


----------



## gardenofedens

Soy Isoflaves pills. I bought 40mg pills at Walmart for under $10


----------



## Babykiser

i also bought mine from walmart...spring valley brand i believe.


----------



## angel11

Hey Madrid and all the other ladies.

Thanks for the response. Well you were right. I did another OPK last night and this time there was a definite line. Not positive yet but I am assuming it will be positive tonight as today is CD 21. Strange thing though, when I took my temp today, it was 0.1 degree higher than yesterday so hoping that I didn't miss that egg. Will try to BD tonight and hoping that O day is still tomorrow. 

Still having bad headache and sore nipples but really hoping this month is my BFP.


----------



## sar89

Just checking back in with an update- im cd 26 now tested this morn:cry: :bfn:........
So fustrating , before i took soy my cycles wer 40 + days.. so i have no idea when Af is due so ive no idea when to test, i hate this so much sometimes...
good luck to all of you x


----------



## misskat29

binksmommy said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binksmommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.. what kind of soy is everyone taking?? This thread is 86+ pages.. and I can't find the answer
> 
> I was taking Tesco's one. Cheap and it worked perfectly for me. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that milk?? I drink soy milk all the time..Click to expand...


Soy isoflavones - tesco to them in the vitamin section, think they where about £3ish for 30.


----------



## Madrid98

Angel there is a post from one of the ladies in this thread that explains you usually O before getting a +opk with soy. Try to find it a few paces before this one. I think it was from momofIandE. 

Hope you bd yesterday as well to cover all bases

Xx


----------



## lillyjw

Hmm that was interesting info about ovulating before the +opk
This cycle I had increased sex drive, ewcm, show cervix, but not a strong enough line on opk, I just thought I must be about to ovulate???
I got my pos opk a few days later, but I was dry and lost my libido by then and felt like I had already ovulated?
Do you think I did in fact ovulate earlier than my opks said?
:dust:


----------



## Mammatotwo

MomtoIandE said:


> SkippinStones  FXd you get your BFP soon!!!
> 
> Mammatotwo  Oh my goodness, congrats!!!! I also started on CD6 (75, 150, 175, 175)  If I O around the same time you did, that would be wonderful  I Od on CD22 last cycle, too late for my taste!
> 
> Madrid  I meant to say earlier, I am so very sorry for your loss. I really hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Tweak0605  Hopefully AF will just never show!!
> 
> Did you ladies see my post from last night? Im still confused. Heres the deal 
> 
> CD8 (3rd soy day)  Discomfort in left ovary, sort of like O pains
> CD9 (4th soy day)  Temp jumped up 0.6* - WHAT?! Nauseated all day (maybe side effect)
> CD10  Temp is still up. EWCM  Couldnt find cervix
> 
> There is NO WAY I couldve Od on my 3rd day of soy, right? I mean, thats impossible. Maybe my temps jumped because of the soy? But whats up with the EWCM? I normally O CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), so this makes no sense
> 
> Heres my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2afec7
> 
> Advice?!

I think you can O up to 5 days after your last dose(they say 5-10 days so keep checking I guess). I do not think you Oed yet. I look like I geared up to O early from about cd 10, nearly positive OPk at cd13 but then I didn't. Maybe it is a soy thing. Keep taking OPKs and when you get that surge BD. Or just BD every second day to catch the egg. I got a really really strong surge on my OPks no mistaking or missing it. Hope you O earlier this month. Good luck:flower:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone, congratulations on all the BFPS! So exciting!

So I'm on CD12 and we've been DTD every other day since CD8 and I've been getting faint positives on my OPKs since CD8 too. My last 2 cycles have been really long but my usual cycle is 29 days... so when do you think I will O?

I took Soy - 40,80,120,160 and 200 on cd 2-6.... Let me know what you think! xo


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi Lolli can't remember where I read this, some women ov 7-10 days after stopping their last dose of soy, I think there is a lady who did a fascinating entry about opks and soy, I thought it was a fascinating theory, can't remember what page it is, I would continue BD every other day to be on the safe side, I'm sure your bound to catch the egg, sending loads of sticky baby dust! Correct me as well ladies as I'm not a pro on soy xxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipopxxx said:


> Hi Lolli can't remember where I read this, some women ov 7-10 days after stopping their last dose of soy, I think there is a lady who did a fascinating entry about opks and soy, I thought it was a fascinating theory, can't remember what page it is, I would continue BD every other day to be on the safe side, I'm sure your bound to catch the egg, sending loads of sticky baby dust! Correct me as well ladies as I'm not a pro on soy xxx

Thanks girl! Yeah, I read you might not get a positive until after you O'd so will cover all bases and BD every other day! Hoping so badly to catch the egg this month!! xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

Madrid98 said:


> Angel there is a post from one of the ladies in this thread that explains you usually O before getting a +opk with soy. Try to find it a few paces before this one. I think it was from momofIandE.
> 
> Hope you bd yesterday as well to cover all bases
> 
> Xx

It was actually from a friend of mine, Momof3wants5 :) I think it was post 600-something?


----------



## caity86

well CD12 for me, stopped soy on CD6, and really praying for a good ovulation! I had some pains on CD8, but nothing since, so Im hoping I get a good egg, but I dunno, I didnt even ov last month on my own :( did Soy bring any of ur Ov's quicker than normal? Im gettin high reading on CBFM since CD10 and still neg opk's , should I BD just in case? We were gonna do SMEP but hubby is too tired, he chooses this week to do overtime!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Mammatotwo said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> SkippinStones  FXd you get your BFP soon!!!
> 
> Mammatotwo  Oh my goodness, congrats!!!! I also started on CD6 (75, 150, 175, 175)  If I O around the same time you did, that would be wonderful  I Od on CD22 last cycle, too late for my taste!
> 
> Madrid  I meant to say earlier, I am so very sorry for your loss. I really hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Tweak0605  Hopefully AF will just never show!!
> 
> Did you ladies see my post from last night? Im still confused. Heres the deal 
> 
> CD8 (3rd soy day)  Discomfort in left ovary, sort of like O pains
> CD9 (4th soy day)  Temp jumped up 0.6* - WHAT?! Nauseated all day (maybe side effect)
> CD10  Temp is still up. EWCM  Couldnt find cervix
> 
> There is NO WAY I couldve Od on my 3rd day of soy, right? I mean, thats impossible. Maybe my temps jumped because of the soy? But whats up with the EWCM? I normally O CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), so this makes no sense
> 
> Heres my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2afec7
> 
> Advice?!
> 
> I think you can O up to 5 days after your last dose(they say 5-10 days so keep checking I guess). I do not think you Oed yet. I look like I geared up to O early from about cd 10, nearly positive OPk at cd13 but then I didn't. Maybe it is a soy thing. Keep taking OPKs and when you get that surge BD. Or just BD every second day to catch the egg. I got a really really strong surge on my OPks no mistaking or missing it. Hope you O earlier this month. Good luck:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!!! Yeah, I don't think I O'd either - Long story short, I used a different method for adjusting my two wonky temps (where DD & then DS woke me in the middle of the night), and they look more reasonable (elevated due to soy, but not totally crazy). This morning things leveled out even more. DH is out of town until CD13, but then we're doing the SMEP. 

And ... CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!! I just noticed your ticker!!! Was this your first soy month? What was your dosing schedule?!


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies! did anyone who wasn't successful on first cycle of soy experience lighter period?

dunno whats going on, have had light bleeding since sunday - but it's not enough to need a tampon or pad... and temp hasn't plummeted, in fact it rose ever so slightly today.. is it a v light af (unusual for me) or is it still spotting!?!? 

x


----------



## MomtoIandE

rjsmam said:


> hi ladies! did anyone who wasn't successful on first cycle of soy experience lighter period?
> 
> dunno whats going on, have had light bleeding since sunday - but it's not enough to need a tampon or pad... and temp hasn't plummeted, in fact it rose ever so slightly today.. is it a v light af (unusual for me) or is it still spotting!?!?
> 
> x

I'm on my first soy cycle, so I can't answer about AF... But (since there are no crosshairs), are you thinking you O'd on CD15? Do you remember why that temp was discarded? In any event, if CD15 was O day, maybe it's implantation bleeding? Sometimes my temps go up right before AF (tricky temps!!!), but hopefully that's not the case for you - GL :winkwink:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Question about OPKs -

I took soy CD6-9 (missed CD5). Because I'm curious, I started OPKs on CD8. The test line got darker and was the darkest on CD10 (but not positive by any means). Today (CD11), the test line is barely there. Is that normal? Maybe it's because it's been 2 days since I took soy (and so it's exiting my system)? Anyone else test out of curiosity? It was just kinda sad seeing a blank OPK - Ha!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> Question about OPKs -
> 
> I took soy CD6-9 (missed CD5). Because I'm curious, I started OPKs on CD8. The test line got darker and was the darkest on CD10 (but not positive by any means). Today (CD11), the test line is barely there. Is that normal? Maybe it's because it's been 2 days since I took soy (and so it's exiting my system)? Anyone else test out of curiosity? It was just kinda sad seeing a blank OPK - Ha!!

Hey, I'm on Soy and been testing since CD8, I just posted a new thread with pics so check it out for curiosity xo


----------



## MomtoIandE

I took a look... Yours seem to be darker than mine, so maybe you'll O before me? When do you normally O? What days did you take soy? 

Here's mine -
Anyone else know if it's normal to get darker until ~a day after your last dose, then go back to lighter? 

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00461-20110816-1248.jpg


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> I took a look... Yours seem to be darker than mine, so maybe you'll O before me? When do you normally O? What days did you take soy?
> 
> Here's mine -
> Anyone else know if it's normal to get darker until ~a day after your last dose, then go back to lighter?
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00461-20110816-1248.jpg

I took Soy on CD2-6 and have no idea when I o atm cos of my last two cycles being irregular.

On my opks CD9 is darker than CD11 and then it got darker on CD12 so I'm hoping it's normal! 

Hope we both get a soy bfp!:happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Rjsman regarding af when I took soy it sort of affected my af as it was shorter then ever. I think it lasted only 3 days. I got my bfp after that one so I can't tell you if it's meant to b light or otherwise. Sorry

Xx


----------



## caity86

Im rlly worried the pains Im havin feel like af pains, could it just be ov pain cause of the soy? Im rlly cramping! :wacko:


----------



## MomtoIandE

caity86 said:


> Im rlly worried the pains Im havin feel like af pains, could it just be ov pain cause of the soy? Im rlly cramping! :wacko:

I don't know firsthand, as this is my first soy cycle, but another woman said she had AF-like cramps for a couple of days before she O'd... And she said O hurt like a beeyotch!!! Ha, ha! What days did you take soy? What doses? When do you normally O? Just gathering info for myself :winkwink:


----------



## caity86

MomtoIandE said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> Im rlly worried the pains Im havin feel like af pains, could it just be ov pain cause of the soy? Im rlly cramping! :wacko:
> 
> I don't know firsthand, as this is my first soy cycle, but another woman said she had AF-like cramps for a couple of days before she O'd... And she said O hurt like a beeyotch!!! Ha, ha! What days did you take soy? What doses? When do you normally O? Just gathering info for myself :winkwink:Click to expand...

hehe
I took soy Cd2-6, and I took 120mg each night. I dont know when I O, last cycle was the first time I got day 21 bloods done and no ovulation 
:( boo
gettin high readings on my cbfm tho for 3 days now so I pray that O comes soon :D


----------



## MomtoIandE

caity86 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> Im rlly worried the pains Im havin feel like af pains, could it just be ov pain cause of the soy? Im rlly cramping! :wacko:
> 
> I don't know firsthand, as this is my first soy cycle, but another woman said she had AF-like cramps for a couple of days before she O'd... And she said O hurt like a beeyotch!!! Ha, ha! What days did you take soy? What doses? When do you normally O? Just gathering info for myself :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe
> I took soy Cd2-6, and I took 120mg each night. I dont know when I O, last cycle was the first time I got day 21 bloods done and no ovulation
> :( boo
> gettin high readings on my cbfm tho for 3 days now so I pray that O comes soon :DClick to expand...

So yeah, I hear you typically O 5-10 days after your last dose - So that would be CD11-16 for you. And you're CD12 today, right? So if your cramps mean the same thing as the other woman, you're looking at CD14-ish... Sounds right. :thumbup: I did CD6-9 (missed CD5) - 75, 150, 175, 175... Here's to hoping I feel some cramping around CD15 or so :happydance:


----------



## caity86

MomtoIandE said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> Im rlly worried the pains Im havin feel like af pains, could it just be ov pain cause of the soy? Im rlly cramping! :wacko:
> 
> I don't know firsthand, as this is my first soy cycle, but another woman said she had AF-like cramps for a couple of days before she O'd... And she said O hurt like a beeyotch!!! Ha, ha! What days did you take soy? What doses? When do you normally O? Just gathering info for myself :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe
> I took soy Cd2-6, and I took 120mg each night. I dont know when I O, last cycle was the first time I got day 21 bloods done and no ovulation
> :( boo
> gettin high readings on my cbfm tho for 3 days now so I pray that O comes soon :DClick to expand...
> 
> So yeah, I hear you typically O 5-10 days after your last dose - So that would be CD11-16 for you. And you're CD12 today, right? So if your cramps mean the same thing as the other woman, you're looking at CD14-ish... Sounds right. :thumbup: I did CD6-9 (missed CD5) - 75, 150, 175, 175... Here's to hoping I feel some cramping around CD15 or so :happydance:Click to expand...

Ohhhh I hope so :happydance: ! the cramps are unmissable.... my af isnt as bad as this! lol actually they arent TOO bad, just a really dull ache with some shooting pain every 5 mins or so lol, but hey if its for a bfp I'll go thru anythin! FX for u xxxxxxx


----------



## lian_83

Just wanted to rant -- 11 DPO and still a :bfn: 
Maybe Soy didn't work for me after all. So sad!! I am actually crying while typing this, I don't know how much longer can I deal with TTC.


----------



## gardenofedens

wow hun, give it time!! i see you've been testing since 6dpo! implantation typically occurs anywhere from 7-10dpo. That's an average so it could happen before or after that point too and it's going to take time for enough hcg to build in your system to register on even a super sensitive hpt. 11dpo is REALLY early still!!

Based on your temps, I'd say soy did work in that it helped you ovulate at a reasonable date since your May cycle looks annovulatory. You can't expect to get a bfp on your first soy cycle. Yes, it happens for some but not all and that could have just been their lucky month and not at all related to soy!

Keep your chin up and don't forget to have fun!


----------



## angel11

Hey Ladies

Just an update on my first soy cycle. I took soy CD 3 - 7 and started doing OPK on CD 11. I usually ovulate CD 22 on a 35 day cycle. I got what seemed like a good line around CD 14 or 15 (can't remember). But the next day the line faded and there were no clear lines. On CD 19 I got a slight line and on CD 20 I got a good line (not positive yet). I also started having cramps by then but not all as bad as any of the ladies here mentioned their O pains to be. Had bad headaches though from CD 18 up until now. Anyways, so we BD'ed on CD 19. CD 20 my line got darker and then last night on CD 21 my line was much darker and perhaps as dark as the control line (i really struggle with comparing lines). So we BD'ed last night on CD 21. I had some pains on my rleft side all last night (last month I ovulated from my right as the doc saw the eggie). Today is CD 22 and I don't feel any cramps,just headache and wetness. (sorry TMI). 

However, temperature wise, I usually have a slight rise on CD 21, followed by a dip on CD 22 (ovulation day), and then the steady rise. This time though, I have had a temp rise from CD 20 so I am not at all sure whether perhaps I had missed my O date as my OPKs were affected by the soy. Either way, we generally BD every 2nd or 3rd day so really hoping that I didn't miss that egg. I will do another OPK today and see what it says. Will also have a clearer picture with tomorrow's temperature. 

Hoping soy worked for me even though I didn't get the strong O pains. 

finger's crossed for BFP's for all. 

@MomtoIandE - as you can see, I had the same scenario of a good OPK line which then eventually faded and now showing up again.


----------



## Madrid98

Everything crossed for you Angel!!!!

I´m sorry that some of your are experiencing so much pain at O. I can't remember if it was the same for me, I don't think so. I do remember the cramping pain at implantation. It was as if af was coming straight away.

Lian_hawaii don't feel so down. It's early as gardenofedens says and also try to see the positive side which is that you've O this cycle. Your chances are improving as it is just by that.

XX


----------



## lian_83

Gardens and Madrid, thanks a lot.. Yeah, my May cycle is the weirdest I had in my life as I was so stressed out with a crazy house burglary and my dog dying. But I changed FF account and I actually Od then at CD36.

Anyway, new development. This evening, I've gone to the loo like 10 times after drinking 2 cups of green tea. And on the 10th time, I noticed the tissue paper smeared with pink blood. Tried wiping again, a bit deeper (sorry TMI), and more blood. 

*Late IB?*
I thought I always have a 14-day luteal phase and I'm doing acupuncture + all kinds of supplements so there should be no reason why my LP would suddenly be 3 days shorter (I get AF at 15DPO). Also, when I start AF, it's usually dark brown blood - old blood and not pinkish at all.

*Early AF?*
It feels like AF, I have a backache, cramps, frequent urination, and I was also dizzy. Plus, I was craving for sweets earlier this evening.


Ontopic -- Can Soy vary the length of your Luteal Phase? I saw some posts here saying Soy made AF lighter but can it actually push not just O forward but also AF??


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Wow 10 BFPS's already. Last time I was on here I'm sure there was only 5.
Hope the rest of us get ours soon.


----------



## MomtoIandE

My OPK progression - Last one is today (CD12) at 11a - It's not positive, but any guesses when it will be? I have never used tests with lines (have always used digital OPKs). Thoughts?

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00464-20110817-1118.jpg


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> My OPK progression - Last one is today (CD12) at 11a - It's not positive, but any guesses when it will be? I have never used tests with lines (have always used digital OPKs). Thoughts?
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00464-20110817-1118.jpg

I'm cd13 and mine looks very similar today too. I've been told I should O in the next few days! So fx for both of us xo:happydance:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Thanks! DH is out of town until tomorrow, so we'll be sure to BD as soon as he's back!!!


----------



## misskat29

God, this is driving me crazy now. Just when you thought you knew (well kinda knew) what your body was doing. . . . 

Cd20 and still getting blood tinged ewcm? Have been having it since cd15?

Thought last night that I had ov' as I had twinges in my right side, but today I've had loads of bloody ewcm? Weird weird weird


----------



## rjsmam

gawd awful ridiculously painful af arrived today........ gah.. gonna pick self up & try soy one more time - wanna try days 3-7 this time although am so tempted to take it tomorrow on cd2 as af is so painful & i reckon it'll lighten it up!

good luck to all waiting for bfps!!!

:dust:


----------



## misskat29

rjsmam said:


> gawd awful ridiculously painful af arrived today........ gah.. gonna pick self up & try soy one more time - wanna try days 3-7 this time although am so tempted to take it tomorrow on cd2 as af is so painful & i reckon it'll lighten it up!
> 
> good luck to all waiting for bfps!!!
> 
> :dust:

Wicked witch - wonder why so painful? Hope it's gets better soon. Hot water bottle maybe?

How many soy cycles you done?

Is there I limit to the number we Should do soy for?


----------



## rjsmam

thanks! hot water bottle in situ on my big sore tum! i'm very new to this thread so not sure how many cycles we can do... or if there is a limit - but i did see someone pop in to say they had cysts because of it (i think)....

i dont know if the pain is soy related i do often get very painful afs - a few months ago it was the same... so it might not be related


----------



## caity86

Hey gals :D
got my cheapy opks in today so the POAS marathon has officially begun lmao!
I got the darkest Iv ever gotten about 4pm today, but still no positive, and I think they soy has had a good effect. still having mild af like cramps so I rlly hope its Ov pain 
dust to all x
:dust:


----------



## misskat29

Hummm I'd agree with getting cysts cos of soy.

I'm ttc#2 ATM, but used soy to conceive baby#1, when I was 9wks pregnant I had the worst pain I have ever experienced - it turns out I had a ruptured cyst on my ovary. Ok ok I have pcos, but didn't no until close to getting pregnant and had never had cyst problems in 30yrs. Think it has something to do with over stimulating your ovary, as it would with clomid. Just my opinion.

Needless to say, I'm still taking soy to conceive baby2. Am on cycle 1 now


----------



## Madrid98

I don't know about the cysts but if I were you I'd do 2 cycles with soy & then stop another 1 or 2.


----------



## rjsmam

that's my plan Madrid ... hoping not to need the cycles without it!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Don't like the sound of cysts!! :( If I don't get my bfp this cycle (PLEASE GOD! GIVE ME A BFP!) haha :haha: :wacko: Then I'll do another cycle with and then one without and hopefully it won't be an issue after that cos I hope I have a BFP by Xmas! Hope we all do, this thread seems to be very lucky.. the statistics are geat.. 

Madrid - You should put a thing on the first page with all of the ladies using soy and if they've got a bfp or what cycle they're on using soy.. idk.. might be uplifing to see, just a suggestion. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Ok lollipopbop I'll do it maybe tomorrow. I thought about it when I first created the thread but not many people joined then & I left it. Now we are a big group so it may be helpful, I agree. 

Xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid98 said:


> Ok lollipopbop I'll do it maybe tomorrow. I thought about it when I first created the thread but not many people joined then & I left it. Now we are a big group so it may be helpful, I agree.
> 
> Xx

Awh, glad you agree :hugs: You've started a great thread and it's the reason why a lot of women (including me) started soy in the first place and also learnt about what it does too and it's contributed to a few bfps (10!!!)

I hope you're feeling well anyway :flower: xo


----------



## crystalnjimmy

Hi Ladies!! My name is Crystal. I had a dr appt last friday to see why I have not had a period since halloween, which was induced by BC. She prescribed me Provera to start my cycle. I took my last pill today. So, I should be starting within 2 weeks is what the dr said. I went in for an ultrasound today & she sent pics & what not my my doc. Also on friday, they took alot of blood & ran some tests. They called me today & my TSH level was elevated. So, they referred me to a different dr thinking I have a thyroid problem... :(
Anyways, I am considering getting Soy isoflavones this weekend & seeing if they will help me ovulate since the Provera will make me start AF. Goode idea? Advice?? Thanks so much girls & good luck!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Lollipopbop said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Ok lollipopbop I'll do it maybe tomorrow. I thought about it when I first created the thread but not many people joined then & I left it. Now we are a big group so it may be helpful, I agree.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Awh, glad you agree :hugs: You've started a great thread and it's the reason why a lot of women (including me) started soy in the first place and also learnt about what it does too and it's contributed to a few bfps (10!!!)
> 
> I hope you're feeling well anyway :flower: xoClick to expand...

thats why i started using soy...this thread :) madrid this thread was an excellent idea!


----------



## momof3wants5

OH MY WORD, MOMMIES!!! Please remind me to not take a few days off from this thread again - I had 12 pages to catch up on....:wacko:

Anyway - it was me that posted about the OPKs and seeing as so many of you still use them I will repost so you don't have to search this thread all over again.....let me go find it.....


----------



## Babykiser

momof3wants5 said:


> OH MY WORD, MOMMIES!!! Please remind me to not take a few days off from this thread again - I had 12 pages to catch up on....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway - it was me that posted about the OPKs and seeing as so many of you still use them I will repost so you don't have to search this thread all over again.....let me go find it.....

:hi: glad to see ur back! and yea alot goes on in a few days lol

and i think ur post is 600 something, not sure what page though:shrug:


----------



## momof3wants5

It sits on page 70 of this novel we have written together.....


momof3wants5 said:


> Hi, Soy Friends! I wanted to come back and post a few new things that I have learned in the last few days about Soy and OPK since I thought my "strike out" last month was a fluke - not so much!
> 
> Since Soy tricks your body into producing more estrogen and in turn growing those eggs, you can reach the 20mm size within 5 days of your last dose. If you take SI on CD1-5, that could be CD10. Each month our bodies produce 4-8 eggs on average, but only 1 or sometimes 2 will "drop" because it is the "dominant" follicle. Once released the "shell" of the egg or corpus luteum kicks in progesterone stopping any other eggs from dropping. (this is why some of us get cysts - the left behind eggs are almost large enough to have ovulated, but the first egg's progesterone has stopped it - now it needs to sit there swollen until it reabsorbs in a week or two and this can hurt. all polycystic means is multiple follicles - it is not a disease, its a condition!)
> 
> If Soy brings the eggs to a "hatching" point quickly, it turns out that you may not need a full LH surge for that egg to drop. If the follicle is literally ready to burst, a small amount of LH can make it happen pre-surge.
> Remember that we O 12-36 hours after the surge when NOT altering our hormones, but by altering our hormones with Soy, relying on an OPK is not wise. Resting LH levels are like 6-7. OPK pick up 17-20, so what if your egg is *so ready *that a small rise of LH to only 10 or 12 will make you O? The egg releases, but you test positive the next day and think that you will O the next day, but in reality, you O'd the day before and now you miss it. Progesterone kicks in, but the LH surge still continues.
> 
> Turns out that what i thought made me weird last month is not that wierd when we mess with our hormone levels - FOLLOW YOUR CM, Ovary pains and sex drive as good indicators.
> Also - as Mucinex masks almost all CM as EWCM, try taking EPO (evening primrose oil) following the Soy for about a week - since it works with your body as an essential fatty acid, it will not mask you CM but enhance what you already have. Just be sure to stop taking it after you are sure O has passed. It should not be used again until late in third trimester. From last Soy day to O, take 2000-3000 mg per day. You should see a natural increase in your EWCM!
> 
> Lastly - I have discovered Tribulus for those of you that may "grow eggs" but not release them. The article shows Tribulus has a lot of benefits listed including increased sperm count and mobility in men and better sex drive in men and women and increased LH and FSH in women - BUT WARNING - do not take longer than 5-7 days as it is not a "regular" supplement for women. It is also the only supplement that increases LH and FSH naturally - I am trying it this month CD 6-11. I usually O on CD 11/12 so just gonna BD beginning on CD11 and hope that Tribulus increases sex drive enough to BD everyday from 11-20! Here is the Tribulus link - scroll down to the bottom for female fertility benefits in the article.......
> https://www.life-enhancement.com/article_template.asp?ID=479
> 
> Good luck ladies. I am CD5 today (saturday) and AF is over, 2 more days of SI and then next week i need baby dust!

Hope this helps - Soy moved my O farther out last month to CD13/14 on very low doses CD1-6(I read the labels wrong and my SI potency was miscalculated). This cycle I took higher doses on CD2-6 and moved up to O on CD10. (Normally with no help, I O on CD11/12) 

I also did take 1,000 mg if Tribulus this cycle on CD 6-10. I O'd on CD10 and definitely felt it, so I think the Tribulus helped to get that egg released. I am so thankful that i BD CD 8,9 and early morning CD11 (about 14 hours after my O pain peaked) - I hope I CTE (caught the egg) this month!!

Anyway - I am dying to test this weekend, but with my mom in town I can't pull a poker face and don't want to tell anyone until we have our first appt and see the heartbeat and maybe even reach week 12. (We MC in 2004 and I never got over it really so now I am more cautuious). BUT OF COURSE I WILL TELL YOU LADIES!

Mom leaves at 5am on Tuesday next week and I will POAS as soon as DH begins the drive to the airport!! IDK -maybe I will test Friday and tell only you ladies - I really want to find a great way to tell DH this last time around - that could take some planning! UGH - I hate the 2WW!


----------



## christine7611

crystalnjimmy said:


> Hi Ladies!! My name is Crystal. I had a dr appt last friday to see why I have not had a period since halloween, which was induced by BC. She prescribed me Provera to start my cycle. I took my last pill today. So, I should be starting within 2 weeks is what the dr said. I went in for an ultrasound today & she sent pics & what not my my doc. Also on friday, they took alot of blood & ran some tests. They called me today & my TSH level was elevated. So, they referred me to a different dr thinking I have a thyroid problem... :(
> Anyways, I am considering getting Soy isoflavones this weekend & seeing if they will help me ovulate since the Provera will make me start AF. Goode idea? Advice?? Thanks so much girls & good luck!!!!

Crystal,
I can't remember where I read it, but I think soy can really mess you up if you have a thyroid problem. Hopefully someone will know more about this and jump in here, but if I were you I wouldn't do it. Your thyroid problem is likely why you are not ovulating, and fixing that problem should help get your body back on track. I would suggest waiting until you see the doctor about your thyroid. I think typically fixing that problem is fairly easy once they get you on the right meds. Just my two cents!


----------



## crystalnjimmy

thanks christine!! I'm glad you told me that! Good luck!


----------



## momof3wants5

Okay and one last catch-up....
Welcome to all the new ladies! And to my friend, MomtoIandE, glad to have you and everyone else over here. We are a chatty bunch!!

I have one quick ???? - I have stalked some charts in the last weeks and wondered if you all temp at the same time after the same #hrs of sleep as I see so many peaks? My temps are so level I am having a harder time interpreting some others.

On that note - *momtoIandE *- no, i defintely do not think that you O'd on CD8 as your temp dipped again after your two wacky nights of sleep. On that third night it looks like you were back to routine and you leveled back to pre-sleep deprived temps.

_*Angel *_- do you chart other secondary signs or any other info? Your cycle last month is only 14 days, but this month it is a very long follicular stage, and with no other info recorded I am not much help. I do know though that by looking, your coverline would be about 36.44 this month and O is usually indicated by a rise of at least .4 degrees farenheit or .12 Celcius up to 1 full degree farenheit or .17 celcius. (I am bad with celcius as i am a dumb American, BUT i viewed your chart in farenheit and you have only had a .36F shift, which woudl be too low to confirm O unless you continue on a slow rise trend which means that your progesterone is a slow builder, not a quick kick. 

_*Binksmommy *_- as i am very blunt and direct, your post stating that you always drink soy milk worries me! Get off the soy milk and maybe switch to almond for a while. While we ladies mess with high doses of soy isoflavones for a 5-day stint, long term ingestion of soy such as in tofu, edamame, miso and soy milk, any soy product that will give you more than 35mg of isflavones per day has been linked to infertility - this, like all medicine, is a delicate balance! There are a lot of links on this and studies show that soy for prolonged time is not good (this is months of daily intake ladies, so don't panic! :winkwink:) But it has also been revealed that soy formula, while necessary for some babies with allergies, is not great in the long term - they are stating that it can imbalance things from a young age, cause undescended testes, etc - so please know that while I appreciate the vegan lifestyle, soy overload may in years to come prove worse that cow milk ingestion......okay, stepping down off my soapbox.....

Lastly - I was so happy to log in and see that we have officially jumped to 10 BFPs and I want so badly to be #11 - ugh - why did my mom have to be here during my 2WW? :dohh:


----------



## misskat29

Babykiser said:


> momof3wants5 said:
> 
> 
> OH MY WORD, MOMMIES!!! Please remind me to not take a few days off from this thread again - I had 12 pages to catch up on....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway - it was me that posted about the OPKs and seeing as so many of you still use them I will repost so you don't have to search this thread all over again.....let me go find it.....
> 
> :hi: glad to see ur back! and yea alot goes on in a few days lol
> 
> and i think ur post is 600 something, not sure what page though:shrug:Click to expand...


This thread moves quick in a few hrs, never mind days! Lol

I'm just catching up with everything from earlier.


----------



## Babykiser

misskat29 said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof3wants5 said:
> 
> 
> OH MY WORD, MOMMIES!!! Please remind me to not take a few days off from this thread again - I had 12 pages to catch up on....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway - it was me that posted about the OPKs and seeing as so many of you still use them I will repost so you don't have to search this thread all over again.....let me go find it.....
> 
> :hi: glad to see ur back! and yea alot goes on in a few days lol
> 
> and i think ur post is 600 something, not sure what page though:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread moves quick in a few hrs, never mind days! Lol
> 
> I'm just catching up with everything from earlier.Click to expand...

lol yea it does!!!


----------



## Babykiser

momof3wants5 said:


> Okay and one last catch-up....
> Welcome to all the new ladies! And to my friend, MomtoIandE, glad to have you and everyone else over here. We are a chatty bunch!!
> 
> I have one quick ???? - I have stalked some charts in the last weeks and wondered if you all temp at the same time after the same #hrs of sleep as I see so many peaks? My temps are so level I am having a harder time interpreting some others.
> 
> On that note - *momtoIandE *- no, i defintely do not think that you O'd on CD8 as your temp dipped again after your two wacky nights of sleep. On that third night it looks like you were back to routine and you leveled back to pre-sleep deprived temps.
> 
> _*Angel *_- do you chart other secondary signs or any other info? Your cycle last month is only 14 days, but this month it is a very long follicular stage, and with no other info recorded I am not much help. I do know though that by looking, your coverline would be about 36.44 this month and O is usually indicated by a rise of at least .4 degrees farenheit or .12 Celcius up to 1 full degree farenheit or .17 celcius. (I am bad with celcius as i am a dumb American, BUT i viewed your chart in farenheit and you have only had a .36F shift, which woudl be too low to confirm O unless you continue on a slow rise trend which means that your progesterone is a slow builder, not a quick kick.
> 
> _*Binksmommy *_- as i am very blunt and direct, your post stating that you always drink soy milk worries me! Get off the soy milk and maybe switch to almond for a while. While we ladies mess with high doses of soy isoflavones for a 5-day stint, long term ingestion of soy such as in tofu, edamame, miso and soy milk, any soy product that will give you more than 35mg of isflavones per day has been linked to infertility - this, like all medicine, is a delicate balance! There are a lot of links on this and studies show that soy for prolonged time is not good (this is months of daily intake ladies, so don't panic! :winkwink:) But it has also been revealed that soy formula, while necessary for some babies with allergies, is not great in the long term - they are stating that it can imbalance things from a young age, cause undescended testes, etc - so please know that while I appreciate the vegan lifestyle, soy overload may in years to come prove worse that cow milk ingestion......okay, stepping down off my soapbox.....
> 
> Lastly - I was so happy to log in and see that we have officially jumped to 10 BFPs and I want so badly to be #11 - ugh - why did my mom have to be here during my 2WW? :dohh:

oh yea i forgot that was going on..mom visit! so how was moms week trip? kept u occupied for a bit im guessing:thumbup:


----------



## momof3wants5

*Crystal* - I agree! Don't take soy until your thyroid is leveled out. Long term soy can lead to thyroid disfunction so it may make you worse. What was your t4 level in your blood work? Are your low (which would be hyperthyropid) or high (hypo) {Thyroid reading are like golf - the lower the score the better}

Get on synthroid - stay on it for 90 days and then see where you level out. My thyroid was high (low function = weight gain, raspy voice, chapped lips, dry skin, etc) while i had my Mirena. Mirena and its constant progesterone emittance really messed with my body after 4.5 yrs! It Now off all meds since June and feeling great, weight is up about 6 pounds, but cravings are gone, sleep is normal again and ADD symptoms of "fog" are gone - Just need to get my ass to the gym now! 

Anyway - once your thyroid is regulated I would google "Clomid and Synthroid" and if you find that others are taking both and docs are prescribing it, go for the soy. (Soy and Clomid are the same to your pituitary gland) You could ask your doc about Soy, BUT if he is typical American and you bring up the subject of natural supplements, he will note in your file that you are wacky! LOL.


----------



## momof3wants5

Babykiser - she is still here! Only came in on Monday! Spent the weekend painting, cleaning and rearranging furniture - she came on Monday and I am only back today cause I am at work and have hit a slow period in my job for the next few weeks.

She is great with the kids - and has been cleaning like mad, which i hate! You could literally eat off the toilet seats in her house, but she lives alone - not even a goldfish! we have DH and me, three kids, two Saint Bernards and a Maine Coon cat - my house stays clean for about 10 minutes - while the kids are outside! LOL. Anyway, she is busting her butt and running around with the kiddos, but since she has had spine surgery a few years back I worry that it is too much for her. 

Anyway - tomorrow she has the kids again and then Friday DH is home and I am home this weekend and then Monday the kids go back to school. Tuesday she leaves for NY at 5am. It goes quick.

Leaving the office now - will come back tonight ladies! :)


----------



## crystalnjimmy

MOTHEROF3WANTS5-thanks! My sister has a thyroid problem as well & she is on synthroid. The nurse said hyperthyroid but the number was high. I think she said 8.520...?


----------



## Mammatotwo

Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today:cry:
:dust: to you all. 

I am still a believer in soy and will go again this month. 

I guess I just treat the bleeding like AF and start soy as usual :(


----------



## LittleBird

Mammatotwo, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

Mammatotwo said:


> Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today:cry:
> :dust: to you all.
> 
> I am still a believer in soy and will go again this month.
> 
> I guess I just treat the bleeding like AF and start soy as usual :(

:hugs: sorry hun


----------



## angel11

Hey momof3wants5

Thanks for the responses and reposting your info on OPK. Well, firstly, FF seems to be totally mixed up. For some reason, it is splitting my cycles up into 2. I have in fact, since coming off BC in March, had a full ovulatory cycle every month. I ovulate on CD 22 every single month and get spotting on CD 34 with period on CD35. I have no idea why it has split my previous cycles up. The only one it seemed to keep was my May cycle. So for example, my previous cycle started on June 22 and exactly on July 13, when I ovulated, Fertility friend split it up now showing July 13 as a new cycle.

Anyways, usually I get 2 positive OPK's and FF indicates ovulation to have happened on the day of the 2nd OPK. Then i switched to IC tests and have found it difficult to get a strong positive on them. Even when using IC and another brand with the same urine sample, the IC shows almost positive whilst the other brand shows strong positive. This month though, i only used the IC's. I got a line but negative on CD 20. I got an almost positive on CD 21. And yesterday CD 22, I got a stark white negative with only a very very feint line. So i waited to temp this morning as I have had a rise for a few days, and now it seems that FF is saying I actually ovulated on CD 20. I can kind of believe that as I had no ovulation pains yesterday on CD 22. I am glad that it is moving forward but kind of bummed as my BD was planned around CD 22. We did BD though on CD 19 and CD 21 but not on CD 20 :cry:

So I guess this makes me 3dpo today I think. Not at all sure. 

I usually don't have CM so I don't use that for indicating ovulation. This month though I had so much CM the last few days that it actually leaked out (sorry TMI). Hoping that somehow I still caught the egg and will just have to use this month as a basis to establish what soy does to my cycle. 

Long post, sorry


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm so sorry Mammatotwo :(


No soy BFP for me this cycle :cry: I don't think I'll be taking it again, as I think that's what made me ovulate late. Oh well, onto to the next cycle.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry mammatotwo!!:cry: It's hard but it's good you're just taking at as af. I feel that the longer you're the worst it gets.:hugs: 

Tweak I really thought this was your month! I'm so sorry but just try to think about this next cycle & focus on the future.:hugs:

XX


----------



## caity86

so sorry mammatotwo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopbop said:


> Madrid - You should put a thing on the first page with all of the ladies using soy and if they've got a bfp or what cycle they're on using soy.. idk.. might be uplifing to see, just a suggestion. :hugs:

After one hour checking the whole thread I've discovered that we had 13BFP's instead of 10. The very first one we got on this thread was from 3boys, she was waiting for af to start soy but never got a chance :winkwink:. I've always included her because she's shared many moments with us.

I'll put the list in the first page and in alphabetical order.

XX


----------



## misskat29

Well done madrid98 - that's some commitment to your soy ladies!


----------



## misskat29

Mammatotwo - Im really sorry to read of your loss! X


----------



## misskat29

How's everyone feeling today? I'm having a rubbish day.

Think I've put too much pressure on myself to get pregnant NOW. In being made redundant, and if I get pregnant this month then my current employer will have to pay my mat leave when I get made redundant (due to the date I'll finish and babies due date etc) 

Im cd20, first cycle trying and already think I'm out. I'm mad I know! 

I just don't know if I'm coming or going. Have pcos so normally have long cycles (40-70days in length) which is never good when ttc.


----------



## momof3wants5

Mammatotwo - I am so sorry for your loss. U R in my thoughts and prayers. You have the right attitude & hopefully this will be your month. As much as you try to stay positive, remember it's okay to cry. I agree with Madrid about the timing, the farther along the harder, and although this is hard remember that m/c is often b/c there is something wrong so your body knows to reject it. I will pray for you to stay strong, positive and for your BFP this month - and then a H&H9M!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid98 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Madrid - You should put a thing on the first page with all of the ladies using soy and if they've got a bfp or what cycle they're on using soy.. idk.. might be uplifing to see, just a suggestion. :hugs:
> 
> After one hour checking the whole thread I've discovered that we had 13BFP's instead of 10. The very first one we got on this thread was from 3boys, she was waiting for af to start soy but never got a chance :winkwink:. I've always included her because she's shared many moments with us.
> 
> I'll put the list in the first page and in alphabetical order.
> 
> XXClick to expand...

Woah! 13 BFPS.. can't believe how many soy babies there are already and hopefully we'll keep adding!! xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

Mammatotwo said:


> Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today:cry:
> :dust: to you all.
> 
> I am still a believer in soy and will go again this month.
> 
> I guess I just treat the bleeding like AF and start soy as usual :(

So sorry to hear that :hugs: 
You seem to be coping well and I give you all the luck and baby dust in the world for the following months :flower: xo


----------



## momof3wants5

:shrug: Watching "A Baby Story" while getting ready for work - am i dumb or hopeful? :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

You're funny mumof3wants5!!!


----------



## momof3wants5

crystalnjimmy said:


> MOTHEROF3WANTS5-thanks! My sister has a thyroid problem as well & she is on synthroid. The nurse said hyperthyroid but the number was high. I think she said 8.520...?

Crystal - Nurse/Doc quotes for thyroid are very confusing due to the "opposite" impact. 8.5 is pretty high and that means very sluggish for your body! This would be hypothyroid, not hyperthyroid. 

Normal range (pulling this from memory, so may not be exact) is about 2-4. I was at a 4.3 and they put me on 50mcg of synthroid and as my doc explained, 4.3 is not something they would normally medicate, but it is likely with all of my symptoms (and I had a lot - dry skin, chapped/cracked lips/constant raspy voice/tired/depressed feeling - not depression, but down for me - dry hair that was really getting thinner, etc.) I was likely a low range normal before I had my kids. Where many people would be fine at 4-4.5, I was feeling like a train wreck. 
Funny thing is that now my Mirena is out, my thryroid leveled out on its own and i am back to 2.25 range! Something about that progesterone in mirena really screwed me over for four years and all the time I just kept telling myself i was just getting old! Really, cause the only old feeling i have now with no Mirena is the feeling of the old me! :happydance: LOL.


----------



## MomtoIandE

I need to catch up, but I wanted to post first (and then go back) -

First of all, I'm shocked. I have never O'd before CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), and on my first soy cycle, I just got a +OPK on CD13 - WTH?! Problem is, DH has been gone since CD10. We BD'd CD8, but won't be able to BD again until tonight (around 7p). 

Question - Am I screwed? I don't think anything from CD8 is gonna help, so would I be covered if we started BD'ing tonight through my thermal shift? Or should I make him come straight home from the airport at 2p (so we'd BD 5 hrs sooner)? 

I cannot believe I'm in this situation - SI are insane!!!!

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DefPosOPK.jpg


----------



## beachlover1

i had a BFP my second month of taking soy....sadly i just had a MC at 8 weeks, Its not might first so certainly not caused by soy! next time ill be taking it later in the cycle to give me one big strong eggie though. My bubs need to be fighters to survive!!! :-(


----------



## Madrid98

beachlover1 said:


> i had a BFP my second month of taking soy....sadly i just had a MC at 8 weeks, Its not might first so certainly not caused by soy! next time ill be taking it later in the cycle to give me one big strong eggie though. My bubs need to be fighters to survive!!! :-(

So sorry beachlover. I've also suffered a mc from the BFP on my first month with soy but I think isn't related. It just happened.

Hope you'll be ready to ttc soon and that you'll get a sticky bean next time!!:hugs:

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> I need to catch up, but I wanted to post first (and then go back) -
> 
> First of all, I'm shocked. I have never O'd before CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), and on my first soy cycle, I just got a +OPK on CD13 - WTH?! Problem is, DH has been gone since CD10. We BD'd CD8, but won't be able to BD again until tonight (around 7p).
> 
> Question - Am I screwed? I don't think anything from CD8 is gonna help, so would I be covered if we started BD'ing tonight through my thermal shift? Or should I make him come straight home from the airport at 2p (so we'd BD 5 hrs sooner)?
> 
> I cannot believe I'm in this situation - SI are insane!!!!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DefPosOPK.jpg

I would BD tonight and tomorrow! Don't worry, I doubt you'll miss the egg! Good luck xo


----------



## MomtoIandE

Lollipopbop said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> I need to catch up, but I wanted to post first (and then go back) -
> 
> First of all, I'm shocked. I have never O'd before CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), and on my first soy cycle, I just got a +OPK on CD13 - WTH?! Problem is, DH has been gone since CD10. We BD'd CD8, but won't be able to BD again until tonight (around 7p).
> 
> Question - Am I screwed? I don't think anything from CD8 is gonna help, so would I be covered if we started BD'ing tonight through my thermal shift? Or should I make him come straight home from the airport at 2p (so we'd BD 5 hrs sooner)?
> 
> I cannot believe I'm in this situation - SI are insane!!!!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DefPosOPK.jpg
> 
> I would BD tonight and tomorrow! Don't worry, I doubt you'll miss the egg! Good luck xoClick to expand...

We just BD'd - ha, ha!! DH came straight home from the airport ... So I got a +OPK at 11:15, and we BD'd at 2p. We'll go again tomorrow morning then Sat morning (and probably Sun morning). Did you get your +OPK yet?!


----------



## Madrid98

I guess with that you'll cover all bases momtoIandE!!! lol


----------



## herald3

I have a question that I thought someone on this thread might be able to answer. Is there a reason I'd have to wait for AF before taking Soy? I haven't ovulated in 4 months, and I'm wondering if I can just start taking it. If not, why not? If so, what could happen? Thanks for the help. :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> I need to catch up, but I wanted to post first (and then go back) -
> 
> First of all, I'm shocked. I have never O'd before CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), and on my first soy cycle, I just got a +OPK on CD13 - WTH?! Problem is, DH has been gone since CD10. We BD'd CD8, but won't be able to BD again until tonight (around 7p).
> 
> Question - Am I screwed? I don't think anything from CD8 is gonna help, so would I be covered if we started BD'ing tonight through my thermal shift? Or should I make him come straight home from the airport at 2p (so we'd BD 5 hrs sooner)?
> 
> I cannot believe I'm in this situation - SI are insane!!!!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DefPosOPK.jpg
> 
> I would BD tonight and tomorrow! Don't worry, I doubt you'll miss the egg! Good luck xoClick to expand...
> 
> We just BD'd - ha, ha!! DH came straight home from the airport ... So I got a +OPK at 11:15, and we BD'd at 2p. We'll go again tomorrow morning then Sat morning (and probably Sun morning). Did you get your +OPK yet?!Click to expand...

Haha, good!! Sounds like you've got great chances this month. 

No + for me yet but getting darker.. think I will O by CD16 (fx) but that would be amazing as last month I don't think I O'd until CD40 something and me getting darker opks every day is very promising!! So excited for this month xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

herald3 said:


> I have a question that I thought someone on this thread might be able to answer. Is there a reason I'd have to wait for AF before taking Soy? I haven't ovulated in 4 months, and I'm wondering if I can just start taking it. If not, why not? If so, what could happen? Thanks for the help. :)

 I'm not a doctor but I'll try to answer based on what I know + my logic. Soy is recommended at the beginning of the cycle because it's suppose to help stimulating O and that's the time of the cycle when you aren't definitely O. If you take it half way through your cycle you may well interfere with your natural O & may cause harm (this last bit is my logic).

I wouldn't take it if I were you and I think is better to ask your doctor for something to start your af.

Good luck!!

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

p.s

MomtoIandE - Did you experience O pains? xo


----------



## herald3

Madrid98 said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question that I thought someone on this thread might be able to answer. Is there a reason I'd have to wait for AF before taking Soy? I haven't ovulated in 4 months, and I'm wondering if I can just start taking it. If not, why not? If so, what could happen? Thanks for the help. :)
> 
> I'm not a doctor but I'll try to answer based on what I know + my logic. Soy is recommended at the beginning of the cycle because it's suppose to help stimulating O and that's the time of the cycle when you aren't definitely O. If you take it half way through your cycle you may well interfere with your natural O & may cause harm (this last bit is my logic).
> 
> I wouldn't take it if I were you and I think is better to ask your doctor for something to start your af.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> XXClick to expand...

Thanks...I just sent an email to my Dr. to ask to see. :)


----------



## mrs. martinez

This is our first time TCC and I was wondering about soy should I try it? I am almost done with af.


----------



## Madrid98

mrs. martinez said:


> This is our first time TCC and I was wondering about soy should I try it? I am almost done with af.

Hi!! It depends on your cycles. Apparently if your cycles are regular & you O more or less always on the same days is better not to. If you have irregular anovulatory cycles maybe you could give it a go.

Just have a look to previous pages in this thread and you may find the when and how to take soy. We all find our own way to make it work for us. The only thing is that you need to take it either cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7 or cd5-9, only 5 days.

XX


----------



## momof3wants5

MomtoIandE said:


> I need to catch up, but I wanted to post first (and then go back) -
> 
> First of all, I'm shocked. I have never O'd before CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), and on my first soy cycle, I just got a +OPK on CD13 - WTH?! Problem is, DH has been gone since CD10. We BD'd CD8, but won't be able to BD again until tonight (around 7p).
> 
> Question - Am I screwed? I don't think anything from CD8 is gonna help, so would I be covered if we started BD'ing tonight through my thermal shift? Or should I make him come straight home from the airport at 2p (so we'd BD 5 hrs sooner)?
> 
> I cannot believe I'm in this situation - SI are insane!!!!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DefPosOPK.jpg

I am so excited that you tried SI this month! I looked at your chart and with the lack of thermal shift and the CM and OPK lined up the only other question i have is do you feel your ovaries working hard???

You are going to get a BFP this month I know it! KMFX for you! Way to go, jes!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Lollipopbop said:


> p.s
> 
> MomtoIandE - Did you experience O pains? xo


No, no O pains at all yet ... which leads me to believe I haven't O'd yet - I've heard we're to expect a pretty painful O, but I've just felt little twinges and dull aches here and there (not even as painful as my normal O). So maybe I'll get another +OPK tomorrow (as I usually get 2) and will go on to O tomorrow as well ... 

YEAH for your lines getting darker!!!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

momof3wants5 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> I need to catch up, but I wanted to post first (and then go back) -
> 
> First of all, I'm shocked. I have never O'd before CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), and on my first soy cycle, I just got a +OPK on CD13 - WTH?! Problem is, DH has been gone since CD10. We BD'd CD8, but won't be able to BD again until tonight (around 7p).
> 
> Question - Am I screwed? I don't think anything from CD8 is gonna help, so would I be covered if we started BD'ing tonight through my thermal shift? Or should I make him come straight home from the airport at 2p (so we'd BD 5 hrs sooner)?
> 
> I cannot believe I'm in this situation - SI are insane!!!!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DefPosOPK.jpg
> 
> I am so excited that you tried SI this month! I looked at your chart and with the lack of thermal shift and the CM and OPK lined up the only other question i have is do you feel your ovaries working hard???
> 
> You are going to get a BFP this month I know it! KMFX for you! Way to go, jes!Click to expand...


Ha, ha, ha!!! And it's all because you introduced me to it :friends:

No, I haven't had any noticeable activity in the ovary region - LOL ... I mean, like I posted above, just a few twinges and dull aches, but maybe I will get another +OPK (normally 2 days for me) and go on to O tomorrow? As masochistic as it sounds, I wanna feel some O pain!!! :trouble:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I have just read through this whole thread looking for someone in a similar situation. I am wondering has any heard of the effects of soy on someone like me with only one tube. My surgeon says that he would prescribe clomid to me if I hadn't gotten pg in 6 months so that I could O from both ovaries each cycle and better my chances at conceiving. Since he is so far and I don't have an RE maybe Soy will work the same since that I can get otc. This is my first cycle charting so not sure if I O every month and when. My last 2 cycles have been only 27 days. Any suggestions??


----------



## rjsmam

Mammatotwo  so sorry for your loss, hope you catch quickly again 

beachlover1  so sorry for your loss also  so devastating but hopefully soy will work its magic for you again & be extra sticky this time

MomtoIandE  well done on the excellently timed bding &#61514; its so reassuring to be able to know youve got timing right!

Hi and good luck to everyone else! 

For those chatting about ov pain  i took soy last month & I didnt experience any obvious ov pains although i did get v sore boobs pre ov (i think) which is unusual for me (usually after ov). Af was/is a real painful beyatch also & came much earlier but not sure if its related.. or if i got my ov dates wrong..


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sure the opk's will help you with that rjsman!!!


----------



## Madrid98

mybabyluv3 said:


> I have just read through this whole thread looking for someone in a similar situation. I am wondering has any heard of the effects of soy on someone like me with only one tube. My surgeon says that he would prescribe clomid to me if I hadn't gotten pg in 6 months so that I could O from both ovaries each cycle and better my chances at conceiving. Since he is so far and I don't have an RE maybe Soy will work the same since that I can get otc. This is my first cycle charting so not sure if I O every month and when. My last 2 cycles have been only 27 days. Any suggestions??

I think it'll be better to have cycle with opk's & see if you O at all. If you don't maybe you could try soy & see how you get on. 

Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Kaylami

Hi ladies 

Can I join this wonderful thread? :blush:

I took soy this cycle after reading through most of your posts I decided it sounded good. I dont ov on my own after the depo shot :nope:

I took it cd5-9 and on cd14/cd15 I got a +opk and actually FELT ov on cd15 for the first time ever! :happydance:

Im now 4DPO and keeping my FX'd for my :bfp:

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: and for everyone still waiting lots of :dust:


----------



## k12345t

Just checking in-- 
I'm now on CD 26 and still no O. My OPK's have had a 70-80% positive line since CD10 but never actually positive. I've been temping this month, but my temps are crazy with my night shift hours. Hopefully something happens soon! I took the soy earlier this cycle than last, so maybe for those of us who are late O'ers it is better to take the later dose?


----------



## lian_83

Help!_ A quick question and someone please answer!_

This is my 1st cycle of Soy. I clearly ovulated on CD20 and now at 13DPO, AF seem to be knocking at the door. I have cramps and some blood when I wipe, but incredibly light. I don't usually spot before AF so this is very weird. It's been a whole day of bloody discharge no actual flow.

Could this be an effect of Soy??? *PLEASE HELP!! *


----------



## rjsmam

i hope it's not the same - i had spotting/bleeding early. i thought i was 8/9dpo when started bright red bleeding but it never came to full flow until 2 days later.... 

however i could have got my ov date wrong & it was actually much earlier as i didn't use opks.... and i do have a history of spotting before the witch

hoping its not af for you xxx


----------



## MomtoIandE

*rjsman* - Thank you!!!! I hope I've got the timing right!!! Another day of temps will tell me :winkwink: I'm glad to hear you didn't have any O pain, 'cause I definitely haven't had any yet and am hoping it's not a bad sign :shrug:

*kaylami* - Welcome to the group!!

*k12345t* = Fx'd for a +OPK soon!! I normally O CD18-19 (CD22 last mo), but I took soy for the first time CD6-9 (missed CD5) - 75, 150, 175, 175 ... and I got my 1st +OPK CD13 at 11:15!!!! What doses did you take? When do you normally O?

*lian_hawaii* - I had 4 whole days of bloody discharge last cycle (totally abnormal for me, and not a soy cycle), so I think sometimes it just happens. It totally threw me off though. My LP is normally 9-10 days, and from 10-14DPO, I had brown discharge (only when I wiped, not even on a pantyliner). I'd say keep temping (even though I'm sure 13DPO is too late for implantation) - It's probably stupid AF getting off to a slow start :growlmad:

AFM - My temp just crept up a tiny bit this morning (0.1*), so I'm hoping for another +OPK today & then a huge rise tomorrow!!! If I O today, I'll have :sex: O-1, O, O+1 (tomorrow)!! 

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I am surprised that I feel ok(still had lots of tears and the "why me"s though:(). I think I just prepared myself that it may not last after my first m/c in May. I am glad though that I did not have to wait til 10/11 weeks to find out this time. On the positive side I got pregnant the first month I tried soy and first time I Oed after my first miscarriage. I usually take forever to get pregnant so I feel positive about that and hopeful Soy will give me another chance. 



MomtoIandE said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> MomtoIandE - Did you experience O pains? xo
> 
> 
> No, no O pains at all yet ... which leads me to believe I haven't O'd yet - I've heard we're to expect a pretty painful O, but I've just felt little twinges and dull aches here and there (not even as painful as my normal O). So maybe I'll get another +OPK tomorrow (as I usually get 2) and will go on to O tomorrow as well ...
> 
> YEAH for your lines getting darker!!!!!Click to expand...

I never got really strong O pains but got positive OPKs for 4 days with day 3 being the strongest almost purple. Good luck on Oing soon. Hope you catch the egg:flower:



lian_hawaii said:


> Help!_ A quick question and someone please answer!_
> 
> This is my 1st cycle of Soy. I clearly ovulated on CD20 and now at 13DPO, AF seem to be knocking at the door. I have cramps and some blood when I wipe, but incredibly light. I don't usually spot before AF so this is very weird. It's been a whole day of bloody discharge no actual flow.
> 
> Could this be an effect of Soy??? *PLEASE HELP!! *

Sorry I am not sure but didn't want to ignore. It does sound like Af is starting:hugs: Maybe because Soy can increase cm for some people that it can make Af different:shrug:
So sorry Af is arriving:hugs:


----------



## frustrated11

congrats to all the BFP's. DOn't mean to sound dumb, but what does soy do, and how do you use it?? I am doing SMEP this cycly, but I am willing to try anything next cycle.


----------



## Babykiser

frustrated11 said:


> congrats to all the BFP's. DOn't mean to sound dumb, but what does soy do, and how do you use it?? I am doing SMEP this cycly, but I am willing to try anything next cycle.


not a dumb question at all :)soy is a natural clomid, it tricks ur body into thinking that u dont have enough estrogen so ur body makes more. and hopefully your body will pop out an eggie. people who dont ovulate on their own normally use it, but i believe that people who do ovulate use it...i did. people say that u should not use it if u do ovulate because soy can mess up your cycles. my personal opinion...i ovulate on my own and i used soy for the first time, iam on cd 23 and i have not had any problems so far. it even moved up my O day some. this thread is full on facts about soy if u wanted to browse some, the ladies on here are very knowledgeable. hope this helped


----------



## frustrated11

thanks for the respose. I will start looking into it myself.


----------



## momof3wants5

Lian-Hawaii:
Yes, Soy can make AF much lighter. For me it was not so much lighter as it was shorter and not a single cramp? 

If any of you ladies really wants to get AF going so that you can begin your next cycle, 900mg of parsley at bedtime and another 900mg of parsley taken the next morning should bring on your normal flow. 
Parsley comes in pills at the natural food stores, is completely harmless and if you do enough research on the web you will find that some herbologists even prescribe placing a stem of parsley "inside" to bring AF on - thanks, but I'll stick with pills! LOL.
Anyway, it is NOT an abortifacient herb, so it will not bring on AF if you are pg, but last month on CD28 I POAS one last time just to be sure and then took my parsley at bedtime and in the morning - AF started by noon that day.

Hope this helps some of you that are in limbo right now - I know that sux! I POAS CD9-16 last month to waste like $80 on BFN and was so over it, by the time CD28 was here I was throwing AF a welcome party just to be able to move forward!


----------



## MomtoIandE

I just got my 2nd +OPK :happydance: :wohoo: Here's the pic - 

[IMG]https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00486-20110819-1021.jpg[/IMG]

Clearly not as dark as yesterday (CD13), but I do usually get 2 days of +OPKs and then O on that 2nd day. So... we :sex: yesterday at 2p, today (O day?) at 5:30a, and will BD tomorrow morning (when I'll hopefully see my temp shoot up). Please, please, PLEASE let my temps go up tomorrow!!!! Am I worrying over nothing? I mean, how often do people truly get +OPKs and then not O? I know it can happen, but has it happened to anyone here?!


----------



## momof3wants5

MomtoIandE - wow - that smily face is almost as cute as a baby's smile!!!! YIPPEE - go jump hubby and don't come back here until you have sat with your feet up the wall for 30 minutes - :happydance: :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## momof3wants5

:happydance: I am so excited to kick off the 100th page of our board! Wow - we have a great group of mommies here - TTC and mommies already - we are all mommies in our hearts! 

I wanted to send yet another "Pain in the Ass Jo" novel in reagrds to charting and requests for chart stalkers to help with in terpretations.......

I have seen a lot of wacko charts with more peaks than my Rocky Mountains and the Alps combined - I see dicards, hollows and missing temps - so here is some info to hopefully help with your charting....

*BBT readings are most steady after at least 3+ hours of sleep. Keep in mind if you work odd shifts or sleep odd hours, that as long as you have been asleep for 3+hrs you will get a reliable BBT *- so if you work nights one week and days the next, just be sure you are temping after a 3+ hour stretch of sleep and see if the temps level out a bit. Yes, you are supposed to chart at the same time each day if you have a _regular schedule_, BUT it is *better to chart after the same number of sleep hours each day than at the same clock time each day if your schedule changes*. Your body doesn't care what the clock says, BBT happens only with sleep. :sleep:

Since this is a new board and thread for some and a new cycle for others, I also wanted to mention the other sections of the Fertility Friend charts and the best way to make the most of them.....FOR ALL US SOY LADIES we should use the custom section of the charts and add "Soy Iso" as a selection - note it on the CDs you use it and in the notes area of custom, note the dose that you took. Also note in the "Custom" area other herbs, Vitamins, fertility foods, etc. you are taking. Please also note when you consume alcohol - we will not judge - we are all TTC and some of us need a drink every now and then because we went to a party, we were stressed, it was happy hour - whatever....I will not judge as long as you are not posting "Drank 6 Jim Beams and Coke with Patron shots" for days in a row...:drunk:

When using the "specific" section like some women do - DO NOT overkill it and make the chart harder to analyze by posting TMI!! Not every bout with stomach trouble needs to be recorded! For example, if you know that you had spicy Indian for lunch the day before and have gas or diarrhea today, DO NOT NOTE THAT as it would obviously not be a mentrual cycle sign, but a digestive one! _*Leave your digestion off the chart unless it can be presumed morning sickness. *_ Same goes for tired, bitchy, moody, sad, etc - *Use judgment *or you will create a chart that really should be titled "I am a hypochondriac with no better use of my time" - Ladies, we are trying to make babies here, not cure world health troubles - we are all able to do this - have faith! Another Example: if your dog passed away there really is no need to post "sad" :cry: :sad2: or "moody" :evil: as it is explained by someting other than your cycle or your TTC! (To all you dog lovers, sorry for that example. My own family rescues Saint Bernards, so it was the first mood example that came to mind.)

For the specifics - please enter as much info as you can with CM, CP, temp, fertility drugs, fertility supplements. Remember to check your cervix internally daily! Do not just check CM of your TP - "sweep" with your finger and record what is happening - CM changes when exposed to the air and checking underwear or paper is not always accurate or adequate. :nope:

For sex - please note AM or PM, not just yes or no - why? So that if you have a question as to CTE (catching that egg) we may be able to help answer better if we know that you did the deed at 5am the day you see your thermal shift, vs. 9pm when you would surely have missed it. :dohh:

Just try not to note each time you pass gas - jeez some women really create annoying charts that many of us find more confusing and it leave us chart interpreters stumped. :shrug:

For those of you new to charting - do not give up too fast! Try to keep up with the charting - it takes about a week to get into the habit. I had not charted in about 8 years and the first week was awful! i had sunburn, interupted sleep, forgot to temp and remembered while in the shower - I was a mess in June! So I slept with a rubber band on my wrist and the BBT tucked in the band so i would not forget - after a week I moved the BBT to the nightstand and have not forgotten since. 

If you have questions about your charts there are many of us here that will help and some of us have taken the chart course to become "chart analysts" - fertility friend is not always right and this is especially true with Soy, Clomid, trigger injections, etc - reach out and ask! 

My new goal is to see all of us get :bfp::test::bfp: by January here! If you are in, I'm in! :dust::hug::dust:

Remember too that the best part about kids is making them! LOL :sex:
Hope this helps! GL and Baby Dust!

Here is a link to my chart - I am hoping to see some more leveling of our group charts so that we can all be confident in our analysis of our own charts... My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome kaylami!!! Hope you'll get a bfp in just a few days!

Nice to see the thread reaching the 100 pages. Thanks to all of you ladies that keep it going.

Regarding the deal mumof3wants5 I wish to be healthily pregnant before January but who knows. 

X


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3wants5 *- Thanks for all the info :winkwink:

*Question *(again, maybe) - Has anyone ever gotten a +OPK and not gone on to O? Today is my 2nd day of +OPK, and I haven't felt any O pain, but I am feeling very crampy (like AF) - Thoughts?! :shrug:


----------



## Babykiser

OMG!!! momof3 u are amazing!!! u are filled with so many facts!!!!! :)


----------



## momof3wants5

MomtoIandE said:


> *Momof3wants5 *- Thanks for all the info :winkwink:
> 
> *Question *(again, maybe) - Has anyone ever gotten a +OPK and not gone on to O? Today is my 2nd day of +OPK, and I haven't felt any O pain, but I am feeling very crampy (like AF) - Thoughts?! :shrug:

Those cramps are your Ovulation - you are either on the brink or are Oing right now!! Go momma! :happydance:


----------



## k12345t

Momof3~ Thanks for the tips. Here's what my chart looks like, and I do have the weird schedule you mention (I frequently switch my sleep schedule by 12 hours)- huge jet lag! I have only missed taking my temp once, and always take it as soon as I wake up. Not sure why it looks like this, but I still haven't had a positive OPK, so maybe I haven't missed temping my O?

By the way, I only charted the first of my 5 days of soy. And the low temp "sleep deprived" day was truly sleep deprivation-- 2 hours of sleep in a 30 hour period, so I didn't get much sleep before taking my temp.
 



Attached Files:







fertilityChart.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MomtoIandE

Momof3 - WOOHOO!!!! I'm gonna take a 2nd OPK today at 3p (after holding since 11:45)... My guess is it'll be -, so I'm hoping my temps shoot up tomorrow!!!

k12345t - Here's a link to FF's advice to people who do shift work - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html ... There's also a PDF you can download on FF that I'm pretty sure has a chapter on shift work. GL!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sorry I'm being so annoying and obsessed with my OPKs!

Take a look at the pic - https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=252368&amp;d=1313772889 (colours a little deeper in person)

When do you think I'll O? I had a few twinges yesterday but I'm so worried I'll have a really long cycle again :( xo

Edit - https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=250927&d=1313522151 this is what the colour is like


----------



## Madrid98

I think you're nearly there lollipopbop!! On what cd did you O last month?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid98 said:


> I think you're nearly there lollipopbop!! On what cd did you O last month?

Oooh I do hope so! Well last cycle was a trip haha.. it was 60+ days so I gave up on testing on cbfm or OPKs but I assume I O'd on cd50 something :wacko:

Do you think because they are getting darker that I must O soon and it won't be such a long cycle? I hope so :( Before TTC my AF was always on time and my cycle was always 29 days.. It's amazing what the power of the mind can do to your body! xo


----------



## momof3wants5

Lolli - do you chart? Can you post a link to your chart? Did you take Soy this month? What days and doses if you did?


----------



## Lollipopbop

momof3wants5 said:


> Lolli - do you chart? Can you post a link to your chart? Did you take Soy this month? What days and doses if you did?

Hey :D I don't chart, will definitely start if I don't get my BFP this month so I can put my mind at east a bit. 

This was my first month of Soy and I did CD2-6 40,80,120,160 and 200 :D xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Lollipopbop *- Hmmm... I'm not sure. I'm no expert with OPKs with lines (my first month, always used digis), but I posted my positive yesterday... And the one below was just determined negative (dipped my digi in the same urine). :shrug:

*AFM*...

CD13 - +OPK 11:15a
CD14 - +OPK at 10:30a
CD14 - -OPK at 2:30p (see below)

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00488-20110819-1504.jpg

*Question *- So if my temp follows through tomorrow (please, please, please), then I can conclude I O'd today before 2:30p... Is that right? Or does it mean O is _less than _12-36 hrs away, so that if my temp _doesn't _go up tomorrow, then tomorrow could possibly be O day? I don't know why I'm so worried I'll gear up and not O ... :sad2:


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> *Lollipopbop *- Hmmm... I'm not sure. I'm no expert with OPKs with lines (my first month, always used digis), but I posted my positive yesterday... And the one below was just determined negative (dipped my digi in the same urine). :shrug:
> 
> *AFM*...
> 
> CD13 - +OPK 11:15a
> CD14 - +OPK at 10:30a
> CD14 - -OPK at 2:30p (see below)
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00488-20110819-1504.jpg
> 
> *Question *- So if my temp follows through tomorrow (please, please, please), then I can conclude I O'd today before 2:30p... Is that right? Or does it mean O is _less than _12-36 hrs away, so that if my temp _doesn't _go up tomorrow, then tomorrow could possibly be O day? I don't know why I'm so worried I'll gear up and not O ... :sad2:

Looking back at your OPKs from a few days ago has cheered me up cos mine look similar so I hope I get my big fat OPK! I'm sure you did O, hope your temps match up xo


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopbop said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I think you're nearly there lollipopbop!! On what cd did you O last month?
> 
> Oooh I do hope so! Well last cycle was a trip haha.. it was 60+ days so I gave up on testing on cbfm or OPKs but I assume I O'd on cd50 something :wacko:
> 
> Do you think because they are getting darker that I must O soon and it won't be such a long cycle? I hope so :( Before TTC my AF was always on time and my cycle was always 29 days.. It's amazing what the power of the mind can do to your body! xoClick to expand...

Yes I think getting darker means you're getting closer. Definitely!!!

Being under pressure is never good! Fx'd not long for you now!! Just try to relax if you can. I know isn't easy!


----------



## christine7611

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I just wanted to chime in and say that it is absolutely possible to get a positive OPK and not ovulate, just as it is possible to get an almost positive OPK and then not have the lines get darker over subsequent days. I am living proof :growlmad::(:(:( I sincerely hope that isn't the case for any of you, and I'm guessing it is pretty rare, but I just thought I'd throw that out there in case someone else ends up experiencing the same thing. I'm on CD 33, no O yet (I temp so I'm sure), but have had 3 almost positive and 1 positive OPK so far this cycle. I took soy this cycle because last cycle was similar (I finally O'd CD 38 that cycle, so still have some hope for this one). But soy certainly did nothing for me, except to make me spot continuously from CD20 onward. Sorry for being a Debbie Downer, just getting more and more frustrated by the day. I'll stop now!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Christine* - Oh no!!! That would be horrible:nope: So what days did you take soy? And what were your doses? What day did you get your +OPK? And did you use a digi to confirm (or just go based on lines)? Have you ever had this happen before (+OPK but no O)? As for the spotting, are you normally a spotter? Are you BF'ing? I'm just really curious ...


----------



## scerena

Hi all!
I might take soy next cycle... I was just wondering what mg of soy capsules to buy?- 40mg?
I've been ttc almost 3 years and clomid hasn't gave me a bfp and I'm waiting for my lap in december so I'm wanting to try anything I can... I have pcos will soy still work ok?
X


----------



## Madrid98

christine7611 how much soy did you take? I'm sorry you aren't getting any joy from this.


----------



## momof3wants5

scerena said:


> Hi all!
> I might take soy next cycle... I was just wondering what mg of soy capsules to buy?- 40mg?
> I've been ttc almost 3 years and clomid hasn't gave me a bfp and I'm waiting for my lap in december so I'm wanting to try anything I can... I have pcos will soy still work ok?
> X

Welcome! This is a great group of ladies and yes, Soy should help with PCOS. Did you O with Clomid at all? 40mg pills are great - most women start cycle 1 with 80-120mg/day.
You will find so much info here and we are very chatty! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## momof3wants5

Ugh - I caved and tested with 1st Response this morning and of course :bfn: (9dpo) - why do i do this to myself? :nope:

Now i am itching for a Wondfo test and of course it's Satuday so even with overnite shipping it would not get here til Monday and by then maybe my crappy expensive tests may be able to read a BFP?!?!?
Maybe I really am not pg - but this month my timing was good, my chart looks hopeful and I just keep thinking that I must have CTE this month?????
UGH - I really hate the 2WW - it is pure torture and I am so envious of the mommies who get BFP 9-10dpo!!! 

Do any of you know, besides Wondfo 10miU, what is the best test to buy at the store? I am going to visit countdowntopregnancy.com and see what their stats show. :brat:

My Ovulation Chart 

MomtoIandE - update me on your temps.....dying to know if you are joining me for this torturous 2WW - LOL


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3* - Sorry about the crappy :bfn: ... My guess is that the :blue: will be arriving for you this month, and it's just too early - Your timing was excellent, and your O was very early (stronger, more viable, better CL, etc). But yes, the TWW sucks!!! :hissy: 

As for what test to buy, here's a pretty good list - https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

Also, this article is pretty dated, but it points out what everyone repeats about FRER, that it can detect HCG at ~6miu ... https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml

Not sure which one I'll buy this month (will likely use the rest of my Wondfos too), but I'm gonna try to hold out until 11DPO :saywhat: Yeah, we'll see how that goes ... Easy for me to say at 1DPO ... That's right - I O'd yesterday!!!! :wohoo:

Take a look at my chart :happydance: I know I need a couple more days for FF to confirm, but I think it's safe to say I O'd yesterday!!!! 

CD13, +OPK 11:15a, BD 2p
CD14, BD 5:30a, +OPK 10:30a, -OPK 2:30p (O day)
CD15, BD 5:30a

What do you guys think of my timing?! My gut is that we don't need to :sex: tonight, as the egg only lives 12-24 hrs. So if I O'd any time yesterday (CD14) (even say 11:59p) then CD16 would be too late, right? Maybe I just need to sit back and join the TWW :wacko: I've decided they need to add a nail-biting smiley, BTW... But I am so happy to be here!!! 

Thank you, Momof3 :hugs: Thank you, SOY (moved O day from CD22 to CD14)!!!! 

:dust: TO EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## christine7611

MomtoIandE said:


> *Christine* - Oh no!!! That would be horrible:nope: So what days did you take soy? And what were your doses? What day did you get your +OPK? And did you use a digi to confirm (or just go based on lines)? Have you ever had this happen before (+OPK but no O)? As for the spotting, are you normally a spotter? Are you BF'ing? I'm just really curious ...

Thanks for the sympathy! (and from you, too, Madrid). I took soy in the evening CD3-7, started with 40mg, then 80, 120, 160, 200. I had almost positive OPK's on CD's 16, 21, 26, and the positive on CD 23. I'm not sure all of the almost positives are on my FF chart, as it just got old to keep putting negative signs in there, and I didn't put the positive in b/c I wanted to wait to see if I actually O'd first, and when I didn't, it didn't seem to matter :( Charting's no fun when nothing ever changes! Anyway, I did not use a digi, but the lines were definitely positive. But I know from reading up on things that all the positive OPK means is that you had an LH surge, but that doesn't mean that the egg will actually pop. For the vast majority of people this is what will happen after an LH surge, but apparently there are some of us with bodies that just like to be different :growlmad: And, yes, I have had this happen before. I had several almost and at least 1 positive last cycle. I had given up on them by the time I actually O'd on CD 38 that cycle (but knew it was coming due to O pains and CM - we did time BD'ing right, but no luck). I am definitely NOT normally a spotter, other than occasionally the day before AF. And the plan this cycle was to BD every other day, which we have mostly stuck to, although we have taken breaks when it's clear that there is no O imminent (my CM is typically a good indicator). 

Thanks for all the questions and interest! If you can figure it all out for me, I will name my baby after you!:haha: I have wondered if maybe I needed to take a higher dose of soy, but at this point I don't think I'm willing to try it again. I think the next step is to go to the doctor and have blood work and maybe other testing done to see what's going on. I've only O'd once in the past 4 months, so clearly something's not right. If I were younger I would probably try a higher dose of soy next cycle first to see if that helped, but I don't feel like I have time to wait through another monster-long cycle if that's what it would be again. I will be 35 in December and am still holding on to the dream of having several children. 

Anyhow, sorry this is so long, but thanks for listening! It helps to be able to vent it all out. And I LOVE how helpful soy has been for so many ladies on this site and in this thread. Hopefully I will find what I need soon, and we will all see each other over on the pregnancy boards!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## christine7611

BTW, momtoIandE, your chart looks great!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Momof3 I also got a bfn today :( 8dpo!!! So depressing! But hang in there Hun!!


----------



## scerena

Momof3wants5- thanks for the reply :) well the nurse said I didn't ovulate but the top fs said I responded well to clomid so who knows lol! So do you take a different mg everyday? And where did u get your soy from? And do you use capsules? I'm only about cd20 now but just want all the info for next month thanks xx


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Christine* - You poor thing!!!! Yeah, I would definitely talk to a doc ... I just don't think it's normal to spot so much throughout your cycle, like you did this last time ... That in and of itself would be worrisome to me ... I'll be 35 in Nov, so I hear ya!!! I actually reached out to my doc as soon as my cycle returned - It took 13 mos to get pregnant with my son, and I did not want to go through that again. She ran tests (thyroid, FSH) and measured progesterone at 7DPO (very, very low)... Anyway, my point (to you and to my OB) is that I can try until I'm blue in the face, but if there's something working against me, I'd rather address that first, rather than fighting a losing battle... She prescribed clomid, but since I wasn't able to convince my DD to give up her bedtime nursing session, I couldn't start it ... And that's how I came to soy. I really am sorry it doesn't seem to be working for you, but I am confident a doc could get things moving in the right direction. Also, have you considered acupuncture? I have an appointment on Monday actually (CD17). I have never done acupuncture in my life, but I've heard tremendous things about it being able to jump start O, help with stronger Os, help build strong uterine lining. The hope was for her to get me to O (if I hadn't already), but thanks to soy, I guess it'll be a slightly different appointment - Ha!! Sorry for the novel, but I do feel your frustration, and I really hope you find something that works!!! Good luck!! And :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Christine you are feeling so frustrated about this whole thing. I agree with momtoIandE that you should have tests done. I'm also 35 and having 2 mc's in the last 2 pregnancies makes me want to know if something may be wrong with me. As soon as I get the all clear from the last one I intend to ask for tests. I don't know if I'll get them but I'll try.

Just keep fighting for whatever you want in life. When you get it all this pain will be worth it, believe me!!

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey ladies, thanks for all the advice! Just checking in, OPK was slightly darker today but not quite there yet.. a bit relieved as OH is playing a gig away tonight and I'm babysitting my nephew so we had no time to BD! Hoping to O early next week (FX)

Is ovulating after CD17 not good? Is it regular? I just don't know!! xoxo


----------



## christine7611

Thanks, MomtoIandE and Madrid. Calling Monday to make an appointment with the doctor. And momto, I have actually been thinking about acupuncture. Think I will see what the doctor says first, then look into trying that.


----------



## babegurl77

AHHHH I'm out for a July conception. Af showed up today, but it's only spotty off and on so I am not counting this as cd1. Will start soy as soon as she shows up.:(


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. Firstly, thanks to all the ladies sharing so many valuable tips and information about soy and TTC. Congrats to the BFP's and condolences to those that suffered a loss. I truly hope and pray that you will get a BFP very soon!

Just an update from my side. So according to FF I am on 6dpo. According to what my normal O date is, I would be 4dpo. So not really sure which one I am. This was my first cycle of soy and I did not experience painful O pains at all. Usually I have a brief period of pain but this time I had less pain but definitely felt like a lot more activity going on around my ovaries and it lasted for longer. I still have my headache now for 5 days. I am having "o" like pains on both side of my abdomen. Also had one really sharp and painful stab 2 days ago that lasted about 10 seconds. Apart from that, nothing else really. 

Going on vacation on 27 August so hoping that would take my mind off things. At this stage, I am going on normal ovulation date so that would mean AF would start on 1 September. If nothing happens by then, I will test. I am crossing fingers and toes that I get my BFP this month. 

Good luck to all the ladies!!


----------



## Cat_f_08

Sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know if soy can be taken with metformin?


----------



## tinks80

Well I gave up on soy after my last u/s a my follicle was only 12mm on cd19 and started taking Vitex 2daily morn & night and fertility blend and I finally got my very dark positive Opk on cd24 and o'd on cd26 with some serious cramping & really sore boobs and also with bloody tinged (only minor, only noticable on tissue) ewcm, we've bed everyday 1-3 times so fx it happens :) 

Has anyone else experienced the blood tinged ewcm? Is this normal at time of O?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!

Angel those symptoms of yours are a very good sign. I remember I had cramping for about 2 days around the same time as you are, 6-7dpo, and also the stabbing pain you're referring to. I really hope this means it's a BFP for you this cycle. Take it easy in vacation & be careful with what you eat.

tinks80 I've never suffered from bleeding during my cycles apart from when af was due. I'm sorry that soy didn't work for you as you expected. What is Vitex? Does it help with O as well? Fx'd you get a BFP as well Hun.

Cat_f_08 I have no idea about the metformin & soy. Maybe google it. Sorry!

XX


----------



## momof3wants5

Madrid - It's time to add another Soy BFP!!!

So I caved again - knowing I o'd and I timed BD right, I just had to know if mahybe something was askew....so I :test: today at 10dpo with 2nd MU and got a very faint (and i mean prepare to squint!) :bfp: !!!

:happydance:

Have not even told DH yet - not my mom, no one, just you ladies. It is so soon I am glad that my implantation landed at about 7-8dpo (based on this 1st Response Early Test) and that is a good sign, but I am praying it sticks! Ready to pull out the maternity clothes, refresh the fat wardrobe and set up a nursery! :winkwink:


Please tell me if I am crazy - I won't be hurt! Maybe the line is a hallucination cause I want to see it!?!?! 

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/momof3wants5/IMG_0404.jpg

https://https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/momof3wants5/IMG_0405-1.jpg


----------



## Lollipopbop

momof3wants5 said:


> Madrid - It's time to add another Soy BFP!!!
> 
> So I caved again - knowing I o'd and I timed BD right, I just had to know if mahybe something was askew....so I :test: today at 10dpo with 2nd MU and got a very faint (and i mean prepare to squint!) :bfp: !!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Have not even told DH yet - not my mom, no one, just you ladies. It is so soon I am glad that my implantation landed at about 7-8dpo (based on this 1st Response Early Test) and that is a good sign, but I am praying it sticks! Ready to pull out the maternity clothes, refresh the fat wardrobe and set up a nursery! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Please tell me if I am crazy - I won't be hurt! Maybe the line is a hallucination cause I want to see it!?!?!
> 
> https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/momof3wants5/IMG_0404.jpg
> 
> https://https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m639/momof3wants5/IMG_0405-1.jpg

Omg! No need to squint! I can see it...

That's our 14th BFP!!!!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS! 

How are you gonna tell DH?!!?! xoxoxo


----------



## rjsmam

congrats momof3 :flower:

that aint no squinter - it's clear as can be!!!! woop woop


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3* - OMG!!!!! That's a very clear BFP, no squinting needed!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!! I am only 2DPO, and had planned to test at 11DPO, but now I just might test at 10DPO ... Holy crap, that's awesome!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3* - What happened to the link to your chart?! I wanted to stalk to see how your BD'ing compared to mine (as I don't remember). Can you link it again?!


----------



## Babykiser

Momof3- congrats on ur :bfp: that's so exciting!!! That line looks great and I can see it very well!!!! :happydance:


----------



## momof3wants5

Can't wait to see if soy did anything for twins - KMFX. Although any happy little healthy baby is just great with me. Not sure how to tell dh. Since this will be the last time I want to make it special. Any ideas?? 
MomtoIandE - at the baseball field so will link my ff chart later but u definitely had more be than I did!! DHs schedule and mine can make for many 10-day stretches without any !! We be at -2O, -1O and 1dpo. Hope that helps you for now. Chat later.


----------



## momof3wants5

:dohh: Damn iPhone auto correct. That is supposed to read BD not be!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3* - I just found a link to your chart on our other board. :thumbup: Our :sex: schedule was almost the same. You were O-2, O-1, O+1. I was O-1, O, O+1. Part of me thinks O-2 is better than O, but I guess we'll see if it was good enough in about 8 days?! :shy: I hope it works!!!!! I am so stinkin' excited for you, I can't stand it!!!!! I can't wait to find out if you're having twins!! :baby::baby: I'm so jealous you were able to use tribulus. I wanted to, but can't since I'm BF'ing. Grrrr!!! 

Got my acupuncture appointment tomorrow - First one in my life - The plan was to see someone in the hopes of speeding up O, but now that O has come and gone, we'll focus on a strong uterine lining and stimulating progesterone production. I'm kinda nervous though. Anyone think it's a bad idea?! :shrug:


----------



## angel11

Hey momof3wants5 - HUGE congrats to you on your BFP! :thumbup:

This thread seems to be a lucky one. Really hope it is. 

Madrid, I am secretly hoping that these pains are a good sign. Yesterday evening I was out having a coffee and the chairs were higher than the table, so I was leaning forward and had to sit up straight again a few times due to sharp pains on my left, that seemed to get worse when I sit forward. Also, I use to have a steady climb on my chart after O, followed by a plateau of high temps, but so far, I have had a steady climb of about 0.1 difference with every day and had an all time high this morning of 37.01.This is the highest temperature I have ever had, but I am trying not to get my hopes up. This is my first cycle of using soy, and Agnus Cactus regulated my temperatures so not using it anymore, might make my temps higher. Also woke up this morning with burning nipples (this is weird for me as I have limited feeling in my nipples due to my mastectomy). 

Also, so far every single TTC cycle has been different to the previous one so its hard to compare. I want to stay positive, but not get my hopes up. Will attempt not to test before going on holiday as friday i would be either 9dpo or 11dpo so it might be too early. Hopefully during holiday, I wont think about it too much. 

Keeping my FX'ed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Momof3 congratulations!!!! I love it when I check the thread & there are new BFP's!!!!!

I'm using my iPhone so I couldn't change the list properly but you're there!!!!! 

H&h 9 months to you!!!

Xx


----------



## Babykiser

10dpo for me and i got a vv faint line on a frer this morning! i hope this is the real deal!! 1st cycle of soy too!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Momof3- Congrats!!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Babykisser* - Post a pic!!!! Congratulations : )


----------



## Babykiser

ok beware the line is very faint!!! but im sure i see something when i look at it! :)
 



Attached Files:







pic3.JPG
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - I hope this is your bfp!! FX for you!!!

Also everyone.. just wondering how many of us are TTC #1? I am! xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Congrats you guys!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Made a banner for my sig that links back to this thread! Spreading the word of Soy haha!

The code is here if you want it in yours too!


----------



## Madrid98

Love the banner lollipobop!! I'll try to add it to my siggy but it's a bit crowded already.

Babykiser I really hope that's the beginner or another bfp in this thread!!

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

Looks good Madrid! :happydance:


----------



## momof3wants5

Baby Kiser - we are only a day apart on EDD then - I was 11dpo today and you were 10 right? Yeah - someone to go through the journey with. I am so excited. I think I saw the line, faint but I think I saw it. Check it after 12 hours - if it's there, its BFP - evap lines supposedly go away, BFPs stay. :bfp:

Jes - your chart rocks - we just gotta get you through the next 7 days til testing! :test:

Angel - this is a lucky thread I agree! :headspin:

Lolli - can I add that banner? I am gonna vist mybannermaker and try to make a blue one (hoping for a boy, but praying for healthy)

Just to update - I tested again this morning and my FRER line was more faint - darker than some I have seen, but lighter than yesterday. Praying it sticks! Keep me in your thoughts ladies - I know you will! 

Also - I need help - I have not figured out how to tell DH or when. His birthday is Sept. 3rd, so I thought of ordering our youngest a "Big Sister" t-shirt and then baking cinnamon buns and putting a stick & flag in the center one that reads "Bun in the oven" - is that way too corny? I am lost - this could very well be the last time I can tell Bill we are pg and I want to make it memorable????? Ideas greatly appreciated! :shrug:


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies. So i am officially confused with my body. I have had a temp rise now every single day after O, with an all time high of 37.01 yesterday, and this morning it dropped down to 36.62. My cover-line is 36.30 so not sure what this means. Suppose I would have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. It's way too early for AF to be here to have caused the temp drop. 

The stomach twinges on the left side has now increased in frequency with a few AF pains every now and then. I still have sticky CM which I never have this late in my cycle but just don't know what to think. 

FX'ed for you Babykiser!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Jo* - I'm glad you think my chart looks good!!!! :winkwink: Yeah, I really want to wait until Mon to test... hoping I can stay strong!!:bodyb:

*Angel* - This could be an implantation dip!!!!!! :happydance: After implantation, it takes 3-5 days for enough HCG to be present in urine to produce a +HPT ... When are you gonna :test:?! 

*Babykiser* - I just realized I called you "Babykisser" in my last post - LOL ... I couldn't see anything on your test, but my eyes are horrible - Can't wait to see tomorrow's pic!!!! :thumbup:

So I'm a little bummed. My 1-yr-old is sick, which means I'll miss my acupuncture appointment tomorrow (thought it was today, nope tomorrow) ... We were going to focus on building a strong uterine lining and stimulating progesterone production. And now I can't go!! :brat: Anyone know of any herbs or supplements I can take instead?!

*Another question* - Yesterday and today (so 2-3DPO) I noticed some pretty intense stabbing near my left ovary. Any ideas what that could be?! :shrug: I mean, you don't think I released a second egg, right? I took an OPK (because I'm crazy like that), and the test line is about half the darkness of the control ... Anyone else experience these intense twinges a couple days past O?


----------



## angel11

Hey MomtoIandE. Well I want to get hopeful as this is the first time I have had this in any cycle. According to FF, I am on 8dpo today. I will probably test friday morning as I am leaving for Ireland that evening, on vacation. I am hoping that I won't get AF on vacation but instead have morning sickness :haha:

Unfortunately, i also know in my mind that my previous chart temps were all different due to Agnus Cactus that regulated it. This is my first soy month so perhaps so is influencing my temps...:wacko:

Still going to keep the faith and pray this is my BFP!


----------



## rjsmam

looking really hopeful for you ladies!!! fingers crossed...

can someone try reassure me that i couldn't have ov'd on cd6!?!?! i had a temp rise today... took it 3 times but was exact same. surely not? did an opk this am - but have little experience with these - it has a line but is def negative

xx


----------



## angel11

Hey rjsmam. There are so many factor that could influence your temperature. I would advise you to not stress about it (hard I know), but wait until tomorrow and see what your temp does. It is rises for 3 consecutive days, then it usually indicates ovulation. Presuming you ovulated on CD 6, you would not get a positive OPK today. So getting a negative OPK doesn't necessarily mean that you didn't or did ovulated on CD 6. Temp is definitely the most reliable. 

FX'ed all works out for you.


----------



## rjsmam

Aw thanks Angel.. i know that only time (& temps) will tell so kind of a daft post really! Thanks for your words though.. :flower::flower:

Just by luck we dtd last night so wouldnt be a total write off!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Momof3 - Hope baby sticks :D Sure he/she will! When are you seeing the Doctor? Of course you can add the banner.. the more the merrier haha. 

P.s

I adore all of the names you've given your kids! Nora is one of my favourites and William is my OH name! xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!! We are looking so cool lollipopbop! I love the banner!!

Angel the temp dip is probably implantation. Just give it time & don't stress too much with the temps at least until day 12-13 post O.

rjsman many ladies in here say that soy has changed their temps. I don't know because I stopped charting the month I started soy. I don't think you could O on cd6; it's too early. 

XX


----------



## Babykiser

*momtoIandE*- lol at babykisser!!! i didnt even notice it!!! hehe

*momof3*- yes we are right behind eachother yay!!! got my vv faint line at 10dpo, and todays line is better :) i checked the line from yesterdays test and it was still there.

*angel and madrid*- thanks so much to both u ladies!!! i think this is it!!!

*lolli*- thanks a bunch hun!!!


----------



## Babykiser

ok ladies here are todays pics...11dpo a frer and ic both fmu

i think this is my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







1.JPG
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3









3.JPG
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3









2.JPG
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lollipopbop

OMG! Yay!!! :happydance: So happy for you! This IS your BFP! 

Congratulations!!! So many BFPS!! :wohoo:

So many May babies in the making! :D


----------



## Babykiser

thank you soo much!!!:)yes iam number 15!!!!! my 4th cycle since my mc and 1st cycle using soy!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, mind if I join? I'm CD20, still waiting for O (but it should be here anyday as my OPKs are super dark), I have long cycles & was hoping that the Soy would shorten it up some, doesn't look like that will be the case.. But I do think the Soy will make for a stronger O as I've been cramping off and on for the last couple days.. This is my first cycle on Soy, but we've been TTC for 7mo/5cycles (long cycles!)..


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser said:


> thank you soo much!!!:)yes iam number 15!!!!! my 4th cycle since my mc and 1st cycle using soy!!!!

Wow! So inspiring! So happy for you and all the ladies with their BFPS! 

I hope I'm not too far off from joining you lot! xoxo :blush:


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey ladies, mind if I join? I'm CD20, still waiting for O (but it should be here anyday as my OPKs are super dark), I have long cycles & was hoping that the Soy would shorten it up some, doesn't look like that will be the case.. But I do think the Soy will make for a stronger O as I've been cramping off and on for the last couple days.. This is my first cycle on Soy, but we've been TTC for 7mo/5cycles (long cycles!)..

Hey :D

We seem to be in the same situation! I'm CD19 and expecting O very soon, opks getting darker! First cycle of Soy after 2 long cycles and 6 cycles all together! Hope Soy does the trick for you xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

rjsmam said:


> looking really hopeful for you ladies!!! fingers crossed...
> 
> can someone try reassure me that i couldn't have ov'd on cd6!?!?! i had a temp rise today... took it 3 times but was exact same. surely not? did an opk this am - but have little experience with these - it has a line but is def negative
> 
> xx

hey hun, if you look at my chart, FF gave me crosshairs on CD12 (I started OPK'ing on CD7 & never had a positive).. FF kept my crosshairs there until CD19, when my temp dipped down to 96.6.. I most deff hadn't O'd on CD12 (that would make my O like 10 days sooner than what was 'normal' for me!).. but I had to wait it out for about a week & just keep testing & temping.. Finally my OPK's are very near positive, but it was confusing/frustrating.. hang in there, I think only time will tell.


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> looking really hopeful for you ladies!!! fingers crossed...
> 
> can someone try reassure me that i couldn't have ov'd on cd6!?!?! i had a temp rise today... took it 3 times but was exact same. surely not? did an opk this am - but have little experience with these - it has a line but is def negative
> 
> xx
> 
> hey hun, if you look at my chart, FF gave me crosshairs on CD12 (I started OPK'ing on CD7 & never had a positive).. FF kept my crosshairs there until CD19, when my temp dipped down to 96.6.. I most deff hadn't O'd on CD12 (that would make my O like 10 days sooner than what was 'normal' for me!).. but I had to wait it out for about a week & just keep testing & temping.. Finally my OPK's are very near positive, but it was confusing/frustrating.. hang in there, I think only time will tell.Click to expand...

Some ladies have said they didn't get their + OPKs until after they ovulated on Soy so maybe that's the case with you? 
I haven't started temping yet but apparently it's the most reliable way to see when you O'd. If I O in the next day or so then my cycle will have been shortened a considerable amount thanks to soy (reg 29 days but last 2 cycles went from 45 days to 60+ days) So here's hoping! xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

Omg! Just as I posted that I checked my OPK and it's darker than the control line!!!!! :happydance:

WOOOO! So happy!!! :wohoo:

This has made me feel soooo much better as I was worried I didn't O!! 

I bloody love Soy!! xoxo


p.s

Should I count this as the day I O? So tomorrow will be 1dpo? xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on the positive OPK! hopefully I get mine today & we can go in the TWW together!!

You O 12-48 hours after your last positive OPK. I usually get 2 days of positive OPK's, then O the following day, and then count the _next day_ as 1dpo.. So wait until you get that last positive OPK, and then you can assume that you are past Ovulation.


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> congrats on the positive OPK! hopefully I get mine today & we can go in the TWW together!!
> 
> You O 12-48 hours after your last positive OPK. I usually get 2 days of positive OPK's, then O the following day, and then count the _next day_ as 1dpo.. So wait until you get that last positive OPK, and then you can assume that you are past Ovulation.

Thanks girl! So excited haha! I hope you get yours today too! Can't wait to get in to the TWW! Much better than waiting for O if you ask me xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

yay lolli!!!!!!! tww is right around the corner for u!!!! and about when u O its what floridagirl said!!! when i got my positive opk i O'd the next day, and i only know this because thats when i had my temp drop. congrats hun!! hope u catch that eggy!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ooh Thanks babykiser! I really hope this is my month too! This thread is the luckiest thread ever!! xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you ladies think it's possible to cramp starting a few days out from O? I've been cramping since I wanna say, Saturday? It's like dull cramps & its off and on throughout the day.. I've never been one to cramp around O time.. Wondering if it's cause the Soy?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Not sure, I've never really noticed O cramps but have had a few twinges here and there the past couple of days but a lot of ladies do say noticeable O cramps are a common side effect of Soy xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

i think it may be because of the soy, lots of ladies have said that soy made their O more noticable and stronger!


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations babykiser :yipee::yipee::yipee:! Another BFP to add to our thread. I'm so glad I started it back in May!!!

Welcome floridagirl! Hope you O soon and that you get the same results as the other ladies in here!!

lollipopbop is your turn now!! Very happy for you! But this cycle is going to be the longest ever for you: 9 months of it :haha:

X


----------



## MomtoIandE

I'm not sure if anyone saw my post from a couple pages back, so I'll post it again - LOL :winkwink:

_So I'm a little bummed. My 1-yr-old is sick, which means I'll miss my acupuncture appointment tomorrow (thought it was today, nope tomorrow) ... We were going to focus on building a strong uterine lining and stimulating progesterone production. And now I can't go!! Anyone know of any herbs or supplements I can take instead?! 

Another question - Yesterday and today (so 2-3DPO) I noticed some pretty intense stabbing near my left ovary. Any ideas what that could be?! I mean, you don't think I released a second egg, right? I took an OPK (because I'm crazy like that), and the test line is about half the darkness of the control ... Anyone else experience these intense twinges a couple days past O?_

*
On to EOE ...* 

*Angel* - Friday should be the perfect day to test!! Fx'd you get your :bfp:

*Rjsmam* - It's definitely possible to O that early, but my guess is it's soy related. I took it CD6-9 and noticed a similar jump very early on (scared me to death, as I thought I O'd crazy early). :wacko:

*Babykiser* - THAT IS A *DEFINITE* :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS, MAMA!!!! :happydance: So what days did you use Soy, and what doses?! 

*Floridagirl* - Welcome!! I'm sorry to hear Soy didn't bump your O date up - What days did you use it, and what doses? I took it CD6-9 (missed CD5) and took 75, 150, 175, & 175 ... And it moved my O from CD22 to CD14!!!!! To me, I could see an argument for your O on CD11 - In the 48 hrs after CD11, you see a 0.4* rise in temp that is at least 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the previous 6 days, that is sustained (doesn't fall below 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the 6 previous days) for at least 3 consecutive days -- the definition of O. As for not getting a +OPK, is it possible you just missed your surge? I'd trust my gut though - If you think that just sounds crazy, you're probably right - You know your body better than anyone ... Hopefully your O is just around the corner!!!! :flower: Oh, and I asked the same thing about cramping just a couple days after O - See my post above ... 

*Lollipopbop* - YEAH FOR THE +OPK!!!!! :wohoo: And yeah, ditto what Floridagirl said. To know for sure, just look for what I described (in my post to Floridagirl) about the sustained thermal shift - That will tell you for sure when you O'd. Oh, and I totally agree that waiting to O is MUCH harder than the 2ww!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MomtoIandE said:


> *Floridagirl* - Welcome!! I'm sorry to hear Soy didn't bump your O date up - What days did you use it, and what doses? I took it CD6-9 (missed CD5) and took 75, 150, 175, & 175 ... And it moved my O from CD22 to CD14!!!!! To me, I could see an argument for your O on CD11 - In the 48 hrs after CD11, you see a 0.4* rise in temp that is at least 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the previous 6 days, that is sustained (doesn't fall below 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the 6 previous days) for at least 3 consecutive days -- the definition of O. As for not getting a +OPK, is it possible you just missed your surge? I'd trust my gut though - If you think that just sounds crazy, you're probably right - You know your body better than anyone ... Hopefully your O is just around the corner!!!! :flower: Oh, and I asked the same thing about cramping just a couple days after O - See my post above ...

My tests now are so dark, that I have to believe this is O coming.. I've looked over my tests for the days preceeding CD12 & the lines were barely there, and I was testing 3 & 4 times per day, and holding my urine for at least 3 hours.. On top of that, I always have long surges they last for 2 days.. with that said.. here's my OPK from just now! :happydance: (almost there!!)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid - Thanks! I have everything crossed in hopes I catch the egg this cycle! This thread is the best and I'm so glad you made it because I wouldn't have tried Soy otherwise so props to you :thumbup:

MomtoIandE - I don't have any suggestions for herbs or anything but it sucks you can't go do the acupuncture :( I hope your DD feels better though!! Thanks for the advice, I'm not temping but I'll do my OPKS as normal and see what day they fade out!
How many dpo will you wait until you'll test?! I hope you'll get on to the BFP list this month! xo


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> *Floridagirl* - Welcome!! I'm sorry to hear Soy didn't bump your O date up - What days did you use it, and what doses? I took it CD6-9 (missed CD5) and took 75, 150, 175, & 175 ... And it moved my O from CD22 to CD14!!!!! To me, I could see an argument for your O on CD11 - In the 48 hrs after CD11, you see a 0.4* rise in temp that is at least 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the previous 6 days, that is sustained (doesn't fall below 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the 6 previous days) for at least 3 consecutive days -- the definition of O. As for not getting a +OPK, is it possible you just missed your surge? I'd trust my gut though - If you think that just sounds crazy, you're probably right - You know your body better than anyone ... Hopefully your O is just around the corner!!!! :flower: Oh, and I asked the same thing about cramping just a couple days after O - See my post above ...
> 
> My tests now are so dark, that I have to believe this is O coming.. I've looked over my tests for the days preceeding CD12 & the lines were barely there, and I was testing 3 & 4 times per day, and holding my urine for at least 3 hours.. On top of that, I always have long surges they last for 2 days.. with that said.. here's my OPK from just now! :happydance: (almost there!!)
> 
> View attachment 254440Click to expand...

That looks pretty positive to me!! If you're not already there then I'm sure you will be VERY soon! BD BD BD!! xoxo:happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:yipee: :yipee: I feel like the last 2 weeks taking OPKs have been more like an eternity! :haha:


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- huge thanks!! and i am so glad u started this thread it helped me alot!!! :)

*momtoIandE*- thank you hun!! i took soy on cd3-7, on cd3-6 i took 120mg and cd 7 i took 160mg(a little extra for kicks). i do think that it moved up my O day a bit, and i am a satisfied soy user!!! and i too experienced a few twinges after my O date, i actually still get them here and there. and sorry i dont know of anything herbal you can take, but my fx'd are crossed for u!

*floridagirl*- that last opk test looks great! time to start bding girly!!!! hope u catch that eggy!!!

*angel*- hope when u test two beautiful lines show up!!! fx'd


----------



## Madrid98

MomofIandE I don't know what the stabbing could be but I remember having something like that on my right side the first month with soy. Don't worry too much about the pain and just relax until 10dpo when you can start testing.

FloridaGirl just go for it!!!!

XX


----------



## k12345t

I'm about to lose my free trial at fertility friend... will all my info be lost too? Do any of you use it without the VIP membership?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

k12345t, I know it won't take away the temps, but I'm not sure if it'll remove the extra stuff.. It's $10 for 30 days, maybe you can extend your VIP membership?

lollipopbop, I'll be joining you in the TWW! Just got my first _*real *_positive!! :happydance:


----------



## k12345t

FloridaGirl- I'm right there with you guys! Got my positive yesterday and Sunday, but still waiting to see temp rise, so haven't "officially" O'd yet. Hopefully the next two weeks go by fast! 
Thanks for your response to my question!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Do you have a link to your chart you can stick in your signature, so I can follow it?


----------



## k12345t

I don't see where to get the link, is it easy to do? It's probably right in front of my face & I'm not seeing it. :)
Here's a screenshot of it from today though:
 



Attached Files:







ovulationChart3.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FloridaGirl21

if you're looking at your chart, click on the 'sharing' link at the top left, under 'charting home page' click 'get code' & paste the 'bbCode' into your siggy! :)

I'll be stalking your chart from now on! :flower:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Yay for + OPKS:happydance:, all three of us have the TWW wait together! But first I think we're gonna have a busy few days :winkwink: 

Good luck to all of us! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: Busy few days is right! I'm excited.. It's been a long time since I've seen a positive OPK, with my 2 annovulatory cycles and all.. so yay :yipee: for O time.. let's get to it!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Floridagirl* - Looks like you were absolutely right!!!! That is definitely a +OPK - WOOHOO!!!! :thumbup:

*Lollipopbop* - I think you asked when I was gonna test - This Monday, 10DPO :winkwink:

*Madrid* - I second what EOE has said - THANK YOU so much for starting this thread!!! And yeah, so far the wait hasn't been too bad. For me, the weeks leading up to O are the most stressful ...

*Momof3* - Thinking about you ... I know you were worried about your line not getting darker, but I read somewhere that the darkness of the line doesn't really tell you anything definitive about the pregnancy - Some tests just have less dye, etc. If you're kinda worried, maybe you could get a quant done? I'm sure your little soy bean is doing just fine, but it might put your mind at ease? Hope you're doin' okay!! :flower:

*AFM* - One of my girlfriends offered to watch Isaac & Evelyn so I can go to my acupuncture appointment!!! :happydance: I'll have to let you ladies know how it goes. Man, I'm trying so many things for the first time this month - Soy, pineapple core (for bromelain), preseed, now acupuncture ... LOL - Hope something works!


----------



## rjsmam

hi all :flower: 

babykiser BIG congrats.. how sweet, you & momof3 will be bump buddies!

momtoI&E sorry about your lo, hope it passes real soon & you get the accupuncture apmnt! if you do let us know how it goes - am intrigued...

yay for positive opks - go get em ladies - totally agree that the tww is better than waiting for ov.....

good luck to everyone else 
:dust:

yay for a lucky thread - i want me some of that :haha:

urgh..... watching my sisters keeper with dh.. sob sob :sad2:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

definity agree with the TWW being better than waiting for O! at least I know that we've done all we can do in the TWW.. on top of that waiting for O is like a 3ww for me, with the longer cycles & all! :wacko:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Floridagirl - It must be such a relief to know that you are ovulating!! Woohoo, do you think it's thanks to soy?

MomtoIandE - That's fantastic you get to go to your appointment! It sounds like you've covered all bases so we won't be surprised if you do catch that egg! Fingers crossed for your BFP on Monday! I think I'll wait until 10dpo as well if I can! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think the Soy may have something to do with it.. I've got PCOS too, so my cycles are a bit wonky! I deff feel the cramps & know this is going to be an intense O, for sure that's due to the Soy! :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Soy seems to be doing it's job for most of us! I'm getting cramps at the moment too, pretty sure this is the first time I've had O pains! I've also been getting twinges on both sides, does this mean I'm releasing two eggs?... twins?!! haha I hope so! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I was wondering about the same thing! Cause my pains go back and forth, and I've never had cramps mid cycle.. weird! twins would be uh-mazing! :haha:


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> LOL, I was wondering about the same thing! Cause my pains go back and forth, and I've never had cramps mid cycle.. weird! twins would be uh-mazing! :haha:

I keep mentioning twins to OH and the look on his face :haha:

BUT, they do strongly run in my family! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, twins run in my grandfathers family (mom's father), not sure if that increases our chances at all.. but i'd totally embrace the chance to have twins.. OH might run the other way though :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

oooh i'd secretly loooove twins too.... but know they'd double the worry/work/finances etc... but stil . . . .

madrid - how are you doing honey?


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> LOL, twins run in my grandfathers family (mom's father), not sure if that increases our chances at all.. but i'd totally embrace the chance to have twins.. OH might run the other way though :haha:

haha mine too :winkwink: My mum is a twin, my cousin had twins last year and I was a twin but my mum MC the other one early on in her pg but twins are quite popular in our family!! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohhh, exciting!


----------



## k12345t

I would love twins too, but they don't run in the family. But maybe our soy family will have a bunch of them?:hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: that would be awesome K!


----------



## Madrid98

rjsmam said:


> oooh i'd secretly loooove twins too.... but know they'd double the worry/work/finances etc... but stil . . . .
> 
> madrid - how are you doing honey?

I'm ok. Just trying to keep it together while I wait until Thursday for my scan. Only spotting and not often so I'm hoping I'll be clear by then. 
I had a bfn Sunday and start opk's today. It was a very faint one today so I'll see how it goes from now on.

Lollipopbop I think if twins run in your mum side and you are a twin yourself the probabilities are higher than you think. :haha: I think we all love twins! ME first! lol

X


----------



## Babykiser

TWINS!!! how i want them soo bad, but one sticky baby will do just fine!! i was pregnant with identical twins but sadly they didnt make it, mc at 8 weeks :( i wish to myself that that little eggy will split in two again! :)


----------



## Lollipopxxx

15 BFP's incredible, Madrid how did this happen???? I must have missed out, Congrats to all you ladies who got your BFPs and hoping those of us still TTC aren't too far behind!

On the subject about twins, on my mother's side we have 3 sets of twins, 2 identical sets, 1 fraternal, no twins in my family though I hear they skip a generation, twins will be the death of me, I know I shouldn't be saying it, kids are are blessing either way, and having struggled with TTC one has to appreciate what's God given!

Anyway quick update, I'm cd30, 11dpo last couple of tests all BFNs, not sure if I'm hopeful still to be honest, last tested 9dpo!

Sending loads of baby dust to all xx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Babykiser said:


> TWINS!!! how i want them soo bad, but one sticky baby will do just fine!! i was pregnant with identical twins but sadly they didnt make it, mc at 8 weeks :( i wish to myself that that little eggy will split in two again! :)

So sorry Hun about your loss, sending a big hug, hope my message isn't insensitive xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mama1day

Hey Ladies!
I have found so much comfort in this thread! You are all amazing! And I just wanted to join in with all the fun!
I have always had very irregular cycles where they have never been less than 3 months apart but recently it had been like a yr and a half since I had had a period! Which is majorly frustrating! 
Anyway, out of nowhere (which is usually what happens anyway) I got my period 2 wks ago and I calculated back to when I must have ovulated - and I knew I must have ovulated because I only get a period if I ovulate (as I have tried inducing a bleed from progesterone withdrawal before and I only got a couple days of spotting and this was a full bleed for me). I was really excited about getting my period (which must sound stupid to you all because AF is the witch! But I rarely get her visit so I am usually pretty excited! 
Anyway, I calculated when I must have ovulated and figured out that I had binged around that time with soy icecream! Haha it was the first time I had tried soy icecream and didn't want to binge on dairy fat. So I figured that I must have given my body a little estrogen peak that gave me the LH surge to ovulate!
So this cycle I planned, jokingly, to have a tub (1kg - because when i eat icecream i like to binge but i thought it might be a nice monthly treat lol - please don't judge). On CD12 I had my soy icecream and desperately hoped that it would help my body ovulate!
Today is CD15 and I think I had my temp rise! I can't believe it! If you wanna check, please look at my chart!

My Ovulation Chart

I realise this is not the conventional use of soy, as you ladies are using it but I thought I'd put it in for you all to see. I didn't realise that soy was taken at the beginning of the cycle for 5 days when this all happened but maybe, if this is a normal 28 day cycle (Yay! That's so exciting for me!!!!!!!!), I will try the SI. :D
I would love to join the forum and keep you updated as well as see others' stories!


----------



## China girl

OMG....15:bfp: that is AWESOME!!!!

:dust::dust:
to all the ladies:hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

Lollipopxxx said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> TWINS!!! how i want them soo bad, but one sticky baby will do just fine!! i was pregnant with identical twins but sadly they didnt make it, mc at 8 weeks :( i wish to myself that that little eggy will split in two again! :)
> 
> So sorry Hun about your loss, sending a big hug, hope my message isn't insensitive xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! and no not insensitive at all :):flower:

and maybe u will be bfp #16!!!!! never know! cant wait till u test again!


----------



## angel11

Yay Babykiser!! Definitely a BFP. I am so happy for you. :happydance:

Well, I am now even more hopeful. I reached an all time high temp 2 days ago of 37.01. Yesterday my temp fell with 0.4 to 36.62 and today my temp is................... 37.08 :happydance:

I hope this was implantation. For now, I still have the cramping on and off. Also have sore boobies (usually get this once or twice prior to ovulation), but having it now throughout the day. Also woke up with a head cold this morning, and for some reason my skin is looking good. Usually my skin starts going really bad about 2dpo up until a week after AF. But I haven't had any breakouts yet (touch wood). 

Here's to hoping my temp stays up. Still deciding whether I want to test Friday. Don't want to be disappointed and start my vacation off on a bad foot. Definitely taking my phone with though so if I do get a BFP (please please let me get a BFP), then I will definitely let you ladies know.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Angel, your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## Mama1day

Hi Angel,
I had a look at your chart and it definitely looks like an implantation dip! :happydance:


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Angel* - With my son, I got a +HPT 5 days after implantation. With my daughter, I got it 4 days after implantation. Can't wait to see when you get yours!!!!


----------



## angel11

Thanks FlordiaGirl21!! I am hoping and praying this is it. Been having constant sharp shooting pains in my boobs and feels like they are burning and throbbing. Stomach cramps are also increasing so hoping AF stays away and soy did it's thing!!


----------



## Babykiser

*angel*- omg ur chart is looking fantastic!!!!!! i hoping this is it! :)


----------



## tinks80

Ovulation & implantation spotting
Just hoping for some advice, I ovulated on Saturday/Sunday with some awfully strong painful cramps & had some ewcm with blood tinge throughout it (is this normal?) & now it's Wednesday night & I have some more blood tinged discharge only on toilet paper though, is it far too soon for implantation? 

Or how long after O does implantation take place? I'm booked with my doctor next Tuesday so trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## cherry22

Floridagirl21- How much soy do you take and on what days if you dont mind me asking???

I took mine 3-7 starting with 40,80,120,160,200 and my chart told me i ov on day 17 my af came today which is day 35 so im pretty happy even though i didnt get a bfp!!

(I have pcos aswell thats why im asking you!)


xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I took Soy CD2-6, 120, 120, 140, 160, 200. If it doesn't work this cycle, I'll be changing my dates to 3-7 next month :thumbup:


----------



## cherry22

Cool thank you so much for the quick reply! x


----------



## momof3wants5

Good morning, ladies! Sorry - I took another day off from the thread.....DUMB DUMB DUMB idea! We are so chatty! :hugs:

Have 7 pages to catch up on today and now I see new members, Kiser's *DEFINITE* :bfp: - so now I have a PG friend and some questions about OPKs. (we all know I hate OPKs cause last month I got my positive 2 days after I O'd and had to manually override my O based on temps b/c FF woudl not move it back due to the damn +OPK - ANYWAY.. I know I O'd before the OPK cause I got a BFN and I am normally super fertile.) Well none of that matters now cause.....

Took my HPTs again yesterday and my FRER line is much darker, and I got a :bfp: on a Target brand HPT which needs twice the HCG, so i breathed a sigh of relief and broke out the maternity clothes!! :happydance:

No, I am not wearing them :dohh: but I am clearing out room in my closet for them and I have been cleaning out the kids rooms so much that we have made five trips to Goodwill! Yes, some of my maternity stuff had to go as well because maternity stuff is definitely cute now compared to a few years back! 

I still have not told DH - or the kids. I told my best friend, which ethically is wrong, I know, but I am afraid to say something so early - AFwould not even be due until Sunday - so I am really early. His birthday is September 3 - maybe then?

My first OB appt is September 13 - I will be 6w5d then and they will do a scan. Can't wait to see if there are two in there - that was one of the main reasons I tried soy - to regulate my O after Mirena and to see if I could get two eggs. Only one set of twins in my family, though, so odds are low. FX!

EOE:

_*MomtoIandE *_- Can't wait for your testing date! Kiser and I need a third to make this a lucky journey - we could be the waddling 3 musketeers - :rofl:

Also - you probably had a few eggs develop and only 1-2 release so the other follicles can cause sharp twinges or cramping while they reabsorb for up to 3 weeks. Not a threat to your health and as long as the pain is not knocking you over or stopping you from functioning, you are okay. These are fluid filled cysts so they absolutely will subside. I had residual pain for almost a week this cycle, but my gut says I had several follicles and a few had to shrink down after my O which is what caused the pain. Most women develop 4-8 follies each month, but only the ones that are over 15mm and do not release can cause pain - this is what a doc told me years ago. Also he mentioned that even after O the remaining follicles can continue to fill with fluid and enlarge, causing pain, but over a few weeks they all reside.

As for your lining and progesterone, you can use progesterone cream (jury out on this one, but it can't hurt) and you can google natural remedies to increase progesterone. Progesterone builds the lining up for the baby to have a successful implantation. I know that wild yams from Mexico are a high progesterone food and you can buy these, but google it first to make sure - some yams are opposite and help estrogen, which you don't want. I have _*Mexican Yam Root that you can google under the name Dioscorea Villosa)*_ - I have not taken mine, because I don't want to force my body to hold a pg if something is wrong, so I leave that part in God's hands, but I knwo many women take supplements to help the bean stick. 

_*Florida*_ - Welcome to our journey! Don't ask me about OPKs - this board knows I have had some weird crap with them and hate them!! My doctor could not even explain what happened to me last month! Of course though, I never told him last month "BTW, I took Soy Iso for 6 days, wrong doses, and was hoping for twins" He just looked at my chart and told me that women who chart drive themselves nuts - okay I am babbling!!

Angel - Looks good on your chart - Can't wait until you test - mayeb we will have four waddling musketeers. KMFX4U!

Headed into the office - chat more later....


----------



## momof3wants5

Tinks - Blood tinged EWCm is a very HIGH fertility sign. No panic - this is usually great news. It is a rare, but great sign that the egg has begun its travel down the tubes and the corpus luteum sometimes tinges the EWCM red, pink or brown. After a few days if you are still seeing it, it shoud be more brownish?? Yes? KMFX4U2!


----------



## Babykiser

*momof3*- lol at "waddling musketeers" hahahaha!!!!!! and yea i thought u learned ur lesson the first time about "taking a break" from the thread :) and i totally understand u not telling dh or the kids! i was super nervous about telling dh, and we are not telling anyone! went throught that before and it was horrible when i had my mc :(

And like momof3 said we need some more :bfp: buddies!!! 15 on one thread is amazing....there is room for so many more!!! fx'd for all u ladies and cant wait to hear some good news!!!!


----------



## momof3wants5

Hey - I had an idea as I drove to work - gonna start a new thread for the BFPs - Calling it The Waddling Musketeers - LOL. Of course I am sticking around on this one too since I love you guys and really have no one else to talk about all of this with (No sisters or friends that woudl understand my wanting another baby)

So I will figure that out and get all of us the info and when you get your BFP I hope you will join us and begin to cross-post on both threads!!! xoxox


----------



## Lollipopbop

I am excited to see if there's any soy twins in this thread, I'm sure we'll find out in the months to come!

OPK was darker again today.. Hoping today is O, getting twinges and cramps on both sides. Not sure how long my luteal phase is, what is everyone else's so I can get an average? xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My tests went back to negative last night, so tomorrow I should be 1dpo w/ O today.. My LP is 13 days, so AF should arrive September 8th..


----------



## Madrid98

mama1day welcome to our thread! It's funny and weird what you say about the soy ice-cream. If you think it works for you just go ahead!!!

My LP has always been 14 days lollipopbop. Getting even closer to O aren't you? 

lollipopxxx is been such a long time since you post. I'm hoping you are one of our next BFP's!!

Good luck to you too FloridaGirl!!!

XX


----------



## momof3wants5

For all the BFPs here - I created the waddling thread - I don't know if it will take off or not - I can delete it if no one is interested, but i thought it may be a good idea to keep this thread going for Soy TTC and have a "chapter II" to move to since this one is already 113 pages - LOL

Anyway the link is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/714570-waddling-musketeers-growing-our-soy-beans.html and I hope that we are all there soon! Of course I am not leaving here - this is my favorite place to be most days when no one else "gets it" and I could never leave Madrid98 b/c of her I found all of you and decided to take the higher dose of soy which is why I am now on my way!! :hugs:


----------



## momof3wants5

One last post for today - I just got called to jury duty. Was on "stand-by" as of last night and just found out that I have to be there in 90 minutes - packing up the laptop and leaving the office. Had to vent - think if I tell them that DH is a cop I can get out of it?? He really is, but in another county. I was thinking of pulling the old "Catholic, conservative, married to a cop" deal, even though I am truly more of a hippie at heart than that, just to see if they dismiss me. :nope:

Part of me wants to be on a jury as I think it is a right as an American, but part of me is like "Are you FK me? Like I have time for this crap!" :rofl:

I will keep you posted!


----------



## Madrid98

momof3 I think is lovely that you've decided to created a thread linked to this one where we can all one day (hopefully sooner than later) move to. I really hope you get your dreamed twins and I'd like to know just out of curiosity, would you like same sex twins or boy and girl?

X


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> I'm ok. Just trying to keep it together while I wait until Thursday for my scan. Only spotting and not often so I'm hoping I'll be clear by then.
> I had a bfn Sunday and start opk's today. It was a very faint one today so I'll see how it goes from now on.
> 
> Lollipopbop I think if twins run in your mum side and you are a twin yourself the probabilities are higher than you think. :haha: I think we all love twins! ME first! lol
> 
> X

glad you doing ok hon, have all digits for the all clear tomorrow at your scan

new waddling thread sounds great idea - hopefully we'll all be there pronto...


----------



## HalfThyme007

Congrats to all the BFPs of late! I read this thread every day, but have been waiting to post until I made it through my first soy cycle. You are all such a pleasure to read, and I have to thank you all for the invaluable experiences and information you share on this thread. I for one REALLY appreciate it :) Anyway, I still haven't finished my first soy cycle as I am now 17DPO (I believe) and BFNs all the way and no AF....never had a LP this long, so not quite sure what's goin on. 

Well, just wanted to pop in and say hi/congrats to everyone! I think the "Chapter II" thread is a FANTASTIC idea for all the wonderful ladies from this thread growing their soy beans :) Hopefully the rest of us will be joining you lovely ladies shortly on your journey.

Also, I would be VERY interested to see how many of our soy BFPs end up with twins! That's what I was hoping for when I took the soy, and I'm sure I'm not alone! 

PS: if anyone has any insight on my chart this month, I'd love to hear it! I've been thinking perhaps I didn't O on CD21 and maybe it was later like CD26/CD27 (based on the temp dip). I dunno, like I said any opinions welcome :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If I didn't see your CM & (+)tive OPKs around CD21, I'd think you O'd on CD27.. :shrug:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Momof3 - Good idea making a new thread, love the name :haha: Hope we can all join you lucky ones very soon!! xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Momof3- Can't wait to join you! Hopefully I'll be there in a few weeks.


----------



## caity86

just wanted to update. soy didnt work for me, this has been an odd cycle, I just came on my period today, CD20, with spotting for 3 days, and I have been in a lot of pain. Oh well, onto a new month . Congrats on all the bfp's tho :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

caity86 said:


> just wanted to update. soy didnt work for me, this has been an odd cycle, I just came on my period today, CD20, with spotting for 3 days, and I have been in a lot of pain. Oh well, onto a new month . Congrats on all the bfp's tho :) xxxxxxxx

Sorry Soy didn't work for you! :(

What days and dosage did you take? How long are your cycles normally?

xoxo


----------



## caity86

Lollipopbop said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to update. soy didnt work for me, this has been an odd cycle, I just came on my period today, CD20, with spotting for 3 days, and I have been in a lot of pain. Oh well, onto a new month . Congrats on all the bfp's tho :) xxxxxxxx
> 
> Sorry Soy didn't work for you! :(
> 
> What days and dosage did you take? How long are your cycles normally?
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...


very erratic, and July's 35 day cycle was my first proper full flow period in 8 months , so I have trouble with cycle length, this one was only 20 days, its madness. I rlly had high hopes for soy and now I fear Clomid may not work for me. My only saving grace is that perhaps the soy made me ovulate on like CD9 or 10 ( I took 120mg Cd's 2-6) and maybe I have a 10 day LP or something.... kinda clinging onto false hope . i hate to sound so self pitying i just rlly dont know what to do now, I dont ovulate on my own xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry it didn't work for you caity! Are you going to try again this cycle? If you do why don't you try starting from a low dosage and increase gradually for the 5 days. Maybe as this is your 2nd cycle after a while your body is taking a while to adapt. It's understandable to feel frustrated so you don't have to apologise.:hugs:


----------



## Mama1day

Madrid98 said:


> mama1day welcome to our thread! It's funny and weird what you say about the soy ice-cream. If you think it works for you just go ahead!!!

Thanks so much Madrid98!
I have no idea how the soy icecream worked but I'm on my 2nd high temp now and think I o'd on CD14 which has NEVER happened before!:happydance:
Is the soy isoflavones the same as the soy protein?




momof3wants5 said:


> For all the BFPs here - I created the waddling thread - I don't know if it will take off or not - I can delete it if no one is interested, but i thought it may be a good idea to keep this thread going for Soy TTC and have a "chapter II" to move to since this one is already 113 pages - LOL
> 
> Anyway the link is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/714570-waddling-musketeers-growing-our-soy-beans.html and I hope that we are all there soon! Of course I am not leaving here - this is my favorite place to be most days when no one else "gets it" and I could never leave Madrid98 b/c of her I found all of you and decided to take the higher dose of soy which is why I am now on my way!! :hugs:

Hi momof3,
I love your idea! The name is great!:thumbup:
I;m sure it will take off! - especially with so many BFPs coming from this thread!


----------



## Madrid98

Mama1day said:


> Thanks so much Madrid98!
> I have no idea how the soy icecream worked but I'm on my 2nd high temp now and think I o'd on CD14 which has NEVER happened before!:happydance:
> Is the soy isoflavones the same as the soy protein?

I think is the same but in smaller amounts. But as you ate a whole 1kg maybe it was the same :haha:


----------



## Mama1day

Hahaha - maybe :D
There was about 34g of soy protein in the whole container, but I still don't see if that was the amount of SI how one dose could make me ovulate, let alone on CD 12 and then ovulating 2 days later!


----------



## Madrid98

I doesn't really matter does it? The main thing is that you are O after ice cream. Does your hubby know? If he does I guess as soon as he sees you with the spoon he starts getting ready for action! lol


----------



## Mama1day

Madrid98 said:


> I doesn't really matter does it? The main thing is that you are O after ice cream. Does your hubby know? If he does I guess as soon as he sees you with the spoon he starts getting ready for action! lol

I was just curious to how the soy is reacting in my body. And it's only happened twice. I'm not TTC yet, just trying to regulate my cycles so that when I do want to try my body will be ready. But that would be a great indicator!:haha:


----------



## Madrid98

It's very good that you are trying to regulate your cycles before starting. Apparently is easier with regular cycles, not just to get pregnant but also to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## christine7611

HalfThyme, I agree with what Floridagirl said, it looks to me like it was maybe more like CD27. Can you try removing the positive OPK's and see where it puts your crosshairs then? Don't forget that a positive OPK doesn't guarantee that you will actually ovulate in the next couple of days, just that your LH level shot up (which should make you ovulate, but not necessarily). I have had several positive tests where it was like my body was gearing up to O and then didn't. So maybe that was what was happening with you, but you didn't actually O until CD27???? 

AFM, I AM FINALLY HAVING O PAINS ON CD37/38!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:And my incessant spotting has finally stopped!!!!!! BD'ing like crazy!!! Not sure that it has anything to do with the soy, since this is the same time I O'd last cycle (so maybe I am "regular," just with 55-ish day cycles :huh: ). But you ladies are all so wonderful here, so I plan to stick around at least to see this cycle out. O:)


----------



## Madrid98

Fx'd Christine and lots of bd girl!!! Hope you don't need to wait for another cycle!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

christine7611 said:


> AFM, I AM FINALLY HAVING O PAINS ON CD37/38!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:And my incessant spotting has finally stopped!!!!!! BD'ing like crazy!!! Not sure that it has anything to do with the soy, since this is the same time I O'd last cycle (so maybe I am "regular," just with 55-ish day cycles :huh: ). But you ladies are all so wonderful here, so I plan to stick around at least to see this cycle out. O:)

Soy didn't bring on O any earlier for me either (it came right on time actually!) but I do feel like it was stronger as I had cramping, which I never get! GL :hugs:


----------



## tinks80

momof3wants5 said:


> Tinks - Blood tinged EWCm is a very HIGH fertility sign. No panic - this is usually great news. It is a rare, but great sign that the egg has begun its travel down the tubes and the corpus luteum sometimes tinges the EWCM red, pink or brown. After a few days if you are still seeing it, it shoud be more brownish?? Yes? KMFX4U2!

Thanks heaps I had quite a bit on my day of ovulation, but it disappeared afterwards and then now 3-4days after O a tiny lil bit has come back so really confused me :-S


----------



## momof3wants5

Madrid98 said:


> momof3 I think is lovely that you've decided to created a thread linked to this one where we can all one day (hopefully sooner than later) move to. I really hope you get your dreamed twins and I'd like to know just out of curiosity, would you like same sex twins or boy and girl?
> 
> X

You know, if it were twins, my heart woudl be overjoyed with boys, girls or B/G twins as long as they are healthy! I think my son may jump ship though if we had two girls and he ended up with 4 sisters - LOL.

My gut says i have a boy in there and my heart thinks if it's twins it will be boys, but I can also be imagining what I am wishing!


----------



## Mammatotwo

:paper: Wow, finally got to the end. It has only been a few days and so many pages. Will have to get on more often :flower:

momof3wants5 and Babykiser WHOO HOOOOOOO! Yay to the BFP. So happy for you guys. 

lollipopbob- great banner, hope you don't mind if I use it too. Yay to the +OPK too. 

angel- your chart looks fab!

Caity = sorry soy did not work for you. Are you going to try again?

christine7611- Yay to getting O pains :dance:

AFM- on soy second month. Last month I had lots of side effects , this month none:shrug: On day 8 today will start temping tomorrow and OPK from day 10. I took it days 2-6 this month. Hope it gives me a forever baby. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy to see the BFP coming from this thread.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies. So i think my body is best con artist ever. 

I was very hopeful for this cycle but this morning, my temps went down to 36.80. Its still way above the cover-line but as I understand it, pregnancy would show a much higher temp than your normal post O temps. 

Any soy BFP ladies here that tempted the month they got their BFP?

Any ways, the boobs hurting and the cramps and fluttering etc is still going on. In fact it is now even more prominent than earlier on. Last night my uterus felt so tight. I had a sneeze from this stupid head cold, and when i sneezed, it hurt my stomach so badly as everything was so tight. 

So pretty frustrated right now as I have this cold starting just before vacation, but I am too scared to drink any flu meds right now. Each cycle so far TTC has been different. With the my last 3 cycles, I used Agnus Cactus which apparently alleviates PMS symptoms, so perhaps now that I am not using it, it is bringing on the boob pains and stomach pains. I don't know. 

Just not sure whether I should still hope or whether the temp pretty much indicates that I am not pregnant this cycle.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Angel - Don't give up hope just yet! Everyone's saying your chart looks really good so I'm still rooting for your BFP this month!

Mammatotwo - Banner looks good ;) 

AFM - I have woken up feeling really dizzy and nauseous but it's obviously not PG symptoms as I'm 1dpo at the most I think.. ugh!! I would be so happy to be sick if I was 10dpo or something. I hope I'm not getting sick, sure that won't help TTC :(

Hope every one else is feeling a bit better xo


----------



## Babykiser

*angel*- i used soy and did temps...here is my chart My Ovulation Chart 
and ur chart looks good still!!!!

*mamma*- thanks for the congrats, and yea its takes a bit to get through all the pages when u miss a cpl days lol!! glas to see ur back and looking forward to hearing good things coming from u! :)

*lolli*- u are on ur way!! dont let the tww stress u out too much! :) hope u get ur bfp!


----------



## rjsmam

Can any opk users tell me how to g about using them? I started today just incase  but is once a day enough to start with, then increase to 2 or so when the line gets stronger??

Angel  im no guru but reckon your chart is still v promising... ive pored over loads of charts in ff and seen all sorts of temp combos so i dont think a lowish temp rules you out  and its really not that low. On another subject, i read the note in your ticker and wanted to say that i think youre totally awesome. I lost my mum & aunty to the dreaded C so can appreciate all youve gone through. I hope your bfp is right round the corner. :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi rjsman!! I found that testing in the afternoon is best for me. When I'm at work I drink lots of water so I prefer to drink all morning until lunch time and then I stop after lunch and try not to drink until I test around 5:30 or 6pm. Same with going to the loo. I go just before or just after lunch and not again until I test.
This way I can test at home.

X


----------



## k12345t

Angel- I have seen from a lot of women on here that a runny nose/ cold is a common early pregnancy symptom. :)


----------



## k12345t

One downside of having VERY long cycles but still DTD every other day is getting a UTI. I haven't had one in 10 years but have one from Hell right now. It hurts too much to DTD, so I hope that I did catch the egg! I know it's from not getting up and peeing right away cause my feet are up on the wall, lol.


----------



## Madrid98

Lol. At least is fir a good cause. Careful with what you take though! Xx


----------



## k12345t

Thanks, they gave me Bactrim and I asked the Pharmacist if it was ok while trying to get pregnant. FF still doesn't show that I've ovulated though. Keep your fingers crossed for me, I played with the numbers on FF and if my temp is 98.3 or higher tomorrow it will say I've ovulated. 
Waiting for that cross on the graph is a lot like waiting for that line on a HPT. Like somehow it showing up makes you pregnant/ovulate instead of you being pregnant or ovulating is what makes the lines appear. Does that even make sense? Like I'm tempted to sleep under extra blankets just so my body temp is at least 98.3. I'm going mad.:winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

I remember when I was tracking bbt i used tobe like you. Putting the reading every morning & hoping to see a change in my chart as if it meant the solution to it all. Also I used to get upset if it'll give me a different O date that the one I had calculated. 
I had to stop the madness also !

Everything crossed for you!!
X


----------



## HalfThyme007

christine7611 said:


> HalfThyme, I agree with what Floridagirl said, it looks to me like it was maybe more like CD27. Can you try removing the positive OPK's and see where it puts your crosshairs then? Don't forget that a positive OPK doesn't guarantee that you will actually ovulate in the next couple of days, just that your LH level shot up (which should make you ovulate, but not necessarily). I have had several positive tests where it was like my body was gearing up to O and then didn't. So maybe that was what was happening with you, but you didn't actually O until CD27????

Thank you (and everyone else) for the input -- I think you are all right and that I did O closer to CD27 which puts me at just 12DPO or 13DPO. I'm pretty sure that means we didn't do very well on the timing this month, so on to a new cycle as soon as AF arrives!


----------



## HalfThyme007

k12345t said:


> Waiting for that cross on the graph is a lot like waiting for that line on a HPT. Like somehow it showing up makes you pregnant/ovulate instead of you being pregnant or ovulating is what makes the lines appear. Does that even make sense? Like I'm tempted to sleep under extra blankets just so my body temp is at least 98.3. I'm going mad.:winkwink:

:rofl:Hahaha, sooo true! I love the information I get from temping, but it really does start to drive me mad sometimes....sometimes the worst part of the TWW are the three or four days after O just sitting there waiting for FF to throw the crosshairs up there.

I'm contemplating not temping next month, just because I tend to get more worked up/stressed out and I'm good at doing that all by myself without a thermometer. :) 

Good luck on the UTI -- those are awful!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lollipopbop

My OPK seems to be lighter today so I am I 1dpo? Woo, hope so! Gonna BD next couple of days just in case but I feel bloody awful today!! xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Thanks HalfThyme!

Will someone who is good at charts please look at mine and tell me what you think? My OPK is still *almost* positive but not quite... Do you think I ovulated? I hope so because I won't be able to BD anytime soon. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353fa1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: can I join please?

Im using soy this cycle after successfully using it last year, I suspect I have pcos as I have rather long cycles, my last was 70 days but the cycle I fell pregnant was over 120 days! 
The last time I used soy I had a 34 day cycle, so fingers crossed it works again! xx


----------



## k12345t

Why do you feel awful Lollipopbop?


----------



## k12345t

Welcome pinkbow! Good luck! I didn't know it was possible to get pregnant with a cycle that long! What day did you ovulate on?


----------



## Lollipopbop

I woke up feeling really nauseous and have been feeling SO dizzy! I don't know what it could be, hope this doesn't stop me from conceiving this month :( xo


----------



## pink_bow

k12345t said:


> Welcome pinkbow! Good luck! I didn't know it was possible to get pregnant with a cycle that long! What day did you ovulate on?

Thank you, I ovulated on cd112! So it is possible to get your :bfp: with long cycles but unfortunately for me, I had a mmc


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome pink_bow!!! Of course you can join us!! Sorry about your loss!! Hopefully you'll be able to O earlier with soy and get your bfp!!

k12345t I've checked you chart and maybe cd26 could be O. That's if you are one of those women who get the +opk after they've released the egg as momof3wants5 said in her post a week or so ago. With your temps not being accurate is difficult though.
Hope you bd on that day. 
XX


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lollipopbop said:


> My OPK seems to be lighter today so I am I 1dpo? Woo, hope so! Gonna BD next couple of days just in case but I feel bloody awful today!! xoxo

My OPK's have gone lighter (well since yesterday).. When was your last positive OPK?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

pink_bow said:


> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> Welcome pinkbow! Good luck! I didn't know it was possible to get pregnant with a cycle that long! What day did you ovulate on?
> 
> Thank you, I ovulated on cd112! So it is possible to get your :bfp: with long cycles but unfortunately for me, I had a mmcClick to expand...


hi pinkbow! holy cow, CD 112? (i read that right?) Long cycles SUCK! hopefully you get your :bfp: soon, with a forever baby :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

k12345t said:


> Thanks HalfThyme!
> 
> Will someone who is good at charts please look at mine and tell me what you think? My OPK is still *almost* positive but not quite... Do you think I ovulated? I hope so because I won't be able to BD anytime soon.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353fa1
> 
> Thanks in advance!

K, I'm thinking that you O'd on CD28 and the spotting you noted could be ovulation bleeding.. your temps do make it hard to be sure though :hugs: did you DTD around that time?


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> My OPK seems to be lighter today so I am I 1dpo? Woo, hope so! Gonna BD next couple of days just in case but I feel bloody awful today!! xoxo
> 
> My OPK's have gone lighter (well since yesterday).. When was your last positive OPK?Click to expand...

Yesterday was my darkest! xo


----------



## pink_bow

FloridaGirl21 said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k12345t said:
> 
> 
> Welcome pinkbow! Good luck! I didn't know it was possible to get pregnant with a cycle that long! What day did you ovulate on?
> 
> Thank you, I ovulated on cd112! So it is possible to get your :bfp: with long cycles but unfortunately for me, I had a mmcClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hi pinkbow! holy cow, CD 112? (i read that right?) Long cycles SUCK! hopefully you get your :bfp: soon, with a forever baby :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep cd 112 lol, thank you :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lollipopbop, if yesterday was your darkest, then you _should _be O'ing soon.. The LH surges about 12-36 hrs before Ovulation.. So if that was your darkest, then that's considered your positive, and you should O within the 12-36 hours from then. Don't count yourself past ovulation yet, maybe tomorrow you'll be 1dpo.. And be sure to keep DTD..


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Lollipopbop, if yesterday was your darkest, then you _should _be O'ing soon.. The LH surges about 12-36 hrs before Ovulation.. So if that was your darkest, then that's considered your positive, and you should O within the 12-36 hours from then. Don't count yourself past ovulation yet, maybe tomorrow you'll be 1dpo.. And be sure to keep DTD..

Oh good! Thanks for the tip. Twinges have pretty much stopped, just feeling dizzy and a bit sick.. maybe a Soy side effect? xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

possibly.. I've experienced a lot of different things this cycle, and think most of it's due to the Soy.. The TWW feels like it is going to be my longest TWW! :wacko:


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> possibly.. I've experienced a lot of different things this cycle, and think most of it's due to the Soy.. The TWW feels like it is going to be my longest TWW! :wacko:

Gosh, tell me about it! The wait for the TWW has been long enough, it can't come and go quick enough if you ask me! 

I am still positive about this month, though.. just have a feeling.. famous last words! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I'm keeping my PMA too.. I'm sure my temps will have me going crazy next week trying to figure them out.. But I'm determined not to loose that PMA! :thumbup:


----------



## MomtoIandE

*K* - I agree with Floridagirl - I think CD28 or 29 was O day. My money is on CD29 because from CD29-31 you had a temp increase of at least 0.4* where the highest temp reached was at least 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the 6 previous days. So long as it's sustained for at least 3 consecutive days, my guess is you'll get CHs for CD29. 

*Lollipopbop *- I am sorry you're feeling icky!!

*Acupuncture *- So... it was different - LOL... It was an hour and a half long, and she basically said she was focusing on the yang half of my cycle. Unfortunately most of the work is done in the yin half (pre-O), and that in the yang half, you can only nourish and support what was built in the yin half (can't even start herbs). So she focused on points that would nourish and support my blood supply and direct blood flow to my uterus, and points that would create a "cinching up" effect to help implantation, and points that would help me generate more heat, to be "a better incubator." Not sure if it means anything, but when I took my temp before bed that night, it was 100.05 ... It was only 98.30 in the morning, but still kinda odd. She only used ~12 pins, and it wasn't painful at all. Guess we'll see what happens...

Man, I feel like the TWW is flying by!! I'll be 7DPO tomorrow, and I have my progesterone check at 9:10. I hope it's high!!!


----------



## k12345t

Thanks for looking at my chart guys! I know this throws things off even more, but I actually feel like I'm O'ing right now. I started having sharp abdominal pains yesterday (attributed them to the antibiotics) but today suddenly had a lot EWCM (had none yesterday). Maybe one ovary released an egg a few days ago, and the other one just did today? Make your mind up body!!! 
I hope you feel better Lollipop!
Pinkbow, you have given me hope! I hope the soy helps you this month.


----------



## k12345t

MomtoIandE- I'm glad it went well, and that you were able to go! Sounds promising that your temp was that high. Seems like perfect timing to help with implantation since it will hopefully be happening any moment now!


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE - Acupuncture sounds like an experience haha! Where did they put the pins?

Florida - Definitely joining you with the positivity!

Thanks for all the sympathy, you girls are the best! I hate being feeling like this, feeling sorry for myself haha. Still hoping for that bfp! xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

MomtoIandE the acupuncture sounds different indeed!! Hope it works for you!

You said you are having a progesterone test tomorrow. Is that done at the doctors?

XX


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Lollipopbop *- She put a pin on the inside and outside of each ankle (4), a pin to the bottom outside of each knee (2), a pin to the top inside of each knee (2), a pin between my index finger and thumb (2), and pins on the crown of my head (2)... 

*Madrid *- Yep, it's a blood draw. It's done at 7DPO. Last month, it was only 5.2 ... which means I had "some kind of ovulation," but it was either weak (ovary released follicle, but egg didn't rupture from follicle, and could never get fertilized) or it was strong, but the corpus luteum was extremely poor quality (making successful implantation near impossible). They like to see 10 or above in unmedicated cycles and 15 or above in medicated cycles. Fx'd mine is high!!!

*AFM *- I'm a little frustrated because my chart looks just like last month's chart, shifted up by ~0.5* (only because I switched to vaginal temping this month) - Hard to think I'm getting closer to a BFP, but trying to stay positive...


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid *- Oh, and I forgot to say, anything over 5 means you had "some kind of ovulation," but still mine was just 5.2 (despite my beautifully biphasic chart, +OPK, EWCM, etc) ... grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the info. I'm just trying to find methods that will help me if I get pregnant again to sustain the pregnancy. Even though the gyno said today I should have no issues after having 2 children, I'm not totally convinced. I was thinking about having the progesterone test & also about taking baby aspirin after O but not sure now. Very confused. I'll try to call my gp tomorrow and we'll take it from there I guess.

XX


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid *- How long is your LP normally? Mine is 9-10 days, which led me to believe I had a progesterone issue. In short, my OB and I are hoping that O'ing earlier will resolve the issue - Earlier O means more viable egg, stronger corpus luteum, etc. If you have a healthy LP, you may not have a progesterone problem, but it wouldn't hurt to have it checked - It just has to be at 7DPO. I'd be careful with the baby aspirin, as it thins uterine lining - I think women who take it have clotting issues maybe? Yeah, definitely chat with your doc ... And KUP


----------



## Lollipopbop

Can anyone let me know if Soy made them feel dizzy and nauseous, I feel like I've just got off a roller-coaster or I'm drunk!
Searched a few forums and some ladies have, just wondering if any of you have?
Me - :wacko:

xo


----------



## Babykiser

4dpo i was nauseous and 6dpo i was really dizzy!!! it was strange, i thought i had gotten off the bed too fast, but it wasnt that at all. it didnt stay for long though, hope u feel better lolli :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser said:


> 4dpo i was nauseous and 6dpo i was really dizzy!!! it was strange, i thought i had gotten off the bed too fast, but it wasnt that at all. it didnt stay for long though, hope u feel better lolli :)

I'm really hoping that I ovulated before I got my +opk like some girls on soy do cos they would be some very promising symptoms :) Times like these make me wish I temp! Ugh, I've felt dizzy all day and nausea comes and goes, had to rush to the bathroom earlier thinking I was going to vomit but nothing came up (sorry, tmi) did you have cramping after you ovulated? I've had twinges and cramps for the past 4 days now. I feel sick as a dog! :( sorry for all the moaning girls xx


----------



## momof3wants5

Hi, ladies! I am back from court - got chosen for the jury last night and served today in a DUI case. Not guilty - no breathalizer, no blood test, and the reports had no evidence. The defendent had spine surgery and the officer tried to say that he was drunk cause he could not stand on one foot - albeit the foot of his bad leg! GMAFB! Did my service to the community and back to work tomorrow. 

The bean is four weeks today and I have to tell you the lame but funny way that I broke the news to DH... we were folding laundry yesterday and I put the BFP in his underwear drawer, laid it right on top of these funny Superman boxers thinking he would "get it." So he goes to put his boxers away, sees the stick and just moves it over to the right side. I am trying to fold sheets without smacking him - he goes downstairs to get the next load from the dryer - as he is gone I move the stick back to the Superman spot. Next trip to the drawer - same thing. Then he starts talking about all his new Broncos gear (he guards the QB on the field during games so he wears official team gear). He tells me to try on his Broncos coat - it's huge. i say "Maybe it will fit better in March" he says "Yeah - that would be cool." We go on to chatting - I am dying - then I just say "ever feel disconnected?" He says "from what?" - I ask if he has ever felt disconnected from everyone - like you are surrounded by clueless bozos? He laughs. I say, "You know like when someone puts something right under your nose and you don't even see it." He says "I know you are sad and I saw the test. I know you want it to work and it will. We will get there, just be patient." I say "Yeah maybe sooner than *you're* thinking." (Holy shit, someone screwed in his lightbulb here....) he gets up, goes back to the armoire and says, wait there are two lines. We need a plus sign, right? so I say, "Hold on" go to my nightstand, pull out the Target brand cheapy "+" sign test and toss it to him - saying "I hope you can read this one." He started to cry - I was laughing my ass off!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lmao, what a funny/cute story! :rofl:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Lollipopbop said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo i was nauseous and 6dpo i was really dizzy!!! it was strange, i thought i had gotten off the bed too fast, but it wasnt that at all. it didnt stay for long though, hope u feel better lolli :)
> 
> I'm really hoping that I ovulated before I got my +opk like some girls on soy do cos they would be some very promising symptoms :) Times like these make me wish I temp! Ugh, I've felt dizzy all day and nausea comes and goes, had to rush to the bathroom earlier thinking I was going to vomit but nothing came up (sorry, tmi) did you have cramping after you ovulated? I've had twinges and cramps for the past 4 days now. I feel sick as a dog! :( sorry for all the moaning girls xxClick to expand...

Aaaaawwww Hun, this might be a sign you caught the egg, sorry your not feeling too good though, hoping you feel better soon xxx:hugs:


----------



## cherry22

Hiya all, 

Quick question- Are your AFs alot lighter since taking soy???

Im on cd 3 today so im starting with 80mg this time i think but my af is so different to normal its so much lighter and i dont have eny big clots just tiny ones (sorry for the tmi!)
Does enyone eles get this and do you think thats a good sign?

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Momof3 - Love the story! So sweet, he obviously had no idea!! 

Lollipop - Thanks :D Feeling much better today, hoping sickness doesn't come back until it could be a symptom haha! xoxoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Jo* - Aw, how sweet!!!!! Your DH sounds like a sweetheart :flower:

*Cherry* - This is my first month using Soy, but I have heard MANY women say it definitely makes AF a lot lighter and shorter.

*Lollipopbop* - Yeah! I'm glad you're feelin' better today, chica!! :hugs:

*WHO'S TESTING WHEN?!* So I was hoping everyone could maybe take a second to tell me where they are in their cycles (if pre-O, when you think you may O ... if post-O, how many DPO) and when you're planning to :test: 

*AFM* - I'm 7DPO today and going for my progesterone draw at 9:10. Fx'd the numbers are good!!! :wacko: Not sure what to make of my chart - looks pretty boring - certainly hoping it will do something exciting in the next few days - Ha, ha!!

:dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey hun, I'm 2dpo and plan on testing around 9/5, I think I'll be 12dpo.


----------



## Babykiser

*lollipopbop*- glad ur feeling better, and yes i did have cramps after O...for me turned out to be a good thing! fx'd

*cherry*- my af was so much lighter when i took soy! it even stopped a day early, but i did have a little bit of spotting afterwards.

*mom*- ohh please be sure to update us about how your appt goes! hope ur numbers are good :)


----------



## giraffes

My AF was definitely much lighter this month (1st month with Soy).

I should be testing over the weekend, AF / BFP due sunday - althought I have caved with a couple of ICs already but all negatives. I'm not giving up on a magic soy baby though, I'm ridiculously tired, have a metallic taste, had cramping 7dpo, peeing more than normal...

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Floridagirl *- Thanks for passing me your test date, and GL!!!

*Giraffes *- It sounds like you're the next to test!!! I really hope I can wait until Mon (10DPO), but I may cave and test on Sun morning. So what days did you test already? And so how many DPO will you be on Sun? I don't know how long your LP is normally...

*AFM *- I had my blood drawn today at 9:10a, and they said it could be Mon before it's back - WHAT?! I'm testing Mon, so hopefully it won't even matter by then...


----------



## Madrid98

MomtoIandE thanks for your explanations yesterday. My LP is 14 days so I guess I don't have a progesterone deficiency. 
I really hope your test shows your levels are high. Waiting until Monday is like waiting until you test. Arggghhhhh!!!!

Giraffe you are also in for testing soon!! Fx'd

XX


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid *- I know!!!! I was like, seriously?! The nurse said she'd try to get the results earlier, but it would probably be Mon - Boo!!

So...

I have been feeling a kind of dull, but intense, shooting kind of an ache (weird description - LOL) near my left ovary. It only lasts a couple seconds here and there, but my mind can't help but wonder if it's something good... Hmmmm!!!!!


----------



## giraffes

I should be 14dpo on Sunday, so I'll keep you posted!!! I just about threw up when making my tea so hopefully that's a good sign!

Good luck with the wait till Monday - amazing how long a weekend can seem.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ok ladies..need a bit of input

First plus OPK was CD19, darker the next day and got lighter on CD21 and is lighter again today... When did I O?

We BD on CD9, CD12, CD14, CD17, CD19, CD20... Did we BD enough... do you think I would of caught the egg? Should we BD more? 

I'm getting really worried :(

I've also stopped having cramps and EWCM... Ugh I just cried thinking we've missed it again.


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Lollipopbop said:


> Ok ladies..need a bit of input
> 
> First plus OPK was CD19, darker the next day and got lighter on CD21 and is lighter again today... When did I O?
> 
> We BD on CD9, CD12, CD14, CD17, CD19, CD20... Did we BD enough... do you think I would of caught the egg? Should we BD more?
> 
> I'm getting really worried :(
> 
> I've also stopped having cramps and EWCM... Ugh I just cried thinking we've missed it again.

You should be fine Hunnie, BD maybe extra tonight! I personally wouldn't really be 100% reliant on opk, remember your on soy and you may have already ov, have you still got ewcm? Listen to your body and BD when your body tells you to as well you will find nature has it's own way of working things, I wouldn't worry too much! You hear a lot of women who go travelling or visiting folk leave their partners behind and manage to conceive while away from home, sperm can live up to 5 days, don't stress my love, you will be fine, fx for you! I'm awaiting news of your BFP this August xxx:hugs:


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Giraffes *- Holy cow, you've got some willpower!!!!! So you're 11DPO today?! OMG, I'd so be POAS right now!!!

*Lollipopbop *- Without temping, you really can't know when you O'd. But let's make some assumptions... If you got 2 days of +OPKs, the earliest you O'd would be the day of your 2nd one (which is what I always do). So O would be CD20. Your fertile window includes the 5 days leading up to O, O day, & O+1. So that would be CD15-21. You got 3 of those days!!!!! O-3, O-1, & O. I'd say that's pretty darn good!!!!


----------



## momof3wants5

Lollipopbopp - Listen to Lollipopxxx! Your days look covered for BD, but only nature will make sure it works! If you stress too much, and convince yourself that you missed it, you could affect the cycle. Just relax and be glad that you BD so often and that DH was not away or unavailable - the dates sound promising and mixed with an OPK I bet you caught it! 

Breathe! :thumbup:


----------



## MomtoIandE

I just got my progesterone results - 17.6 - The nurse said that those were "phenomenal results," that I was "an outstanding ovulator this month" ... Can you believe it?!!!! WOOHOOOOOO!!!!! Remember, my p4 at 7DPO was only 5.2 last month - Ha, ha!! I love Soy!!! 

She said the office wants to hear from me when I get a BFP or AF, whichever one, and we'll discuss what to do from there.

Hopefully I'll just get my BFP on Mon!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks everyone for your excellent advice! You've definitely relaxed me, was panicking for a little while haha.. TTC will send me mad :wacko:! Feeling more positive now :D I assume I'm 1dpo?

MomtoIandE - What amazing results!! Hopefully Soy just gave you that extra little push and you'll be giving the doctors the good news! :happydance:

Lollipop - Thanks girl, don't know how I'd cope without your kind words all the time :flower:

Momto3 - You too! & it's nice to see you're past the 4 week mark, hoping you've got two little ones in there too! :hugs:

xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Worked a 17-hour shift last night, a doctor made me cry, and I have to go back again tonight for another beating after less than 5 hours of sleep. But I'm still happy because I GOT MY OVULATION CONFIRMATION FROM FERTILITY FRIEND!! My temp was exactly 98.3, and I didn't even cheat to get it, lol. My breasts starting hurting last night, so I think it really did happen. 
I'll read through and reply to all your posts tomorrow!
Trying to wait at least ten days to test (hide the pregnancy tests!).


----------



## Babykiser

*lollipopbop*- i think u bd enough to catch the eggie, but like momtoIandE its hard to tell without seeing temps, but i would say cd20. gl hun!!!!

*momtoIandE*- glad to see your test results came back good!!! much higher number than last month, so happy for u!!!! gl testing on monday :)

*madrid*- im so excited for u to test on monday!!! hoping u get ur bfp!!! fx'd :)

*giraffes*- good luck, please let us know how sunday testing goes!

*k123*- 17 hr shift!!!!!! holy crap!!!! and dont worry about that dr who made u cry :flower: congrats on getting our crosshairs on ff!!! 2ww here u come!


----------



## momof3wants5

MomtoIandE - just found this at a medical site....check out the level ranges!!! Could you be implanting???? So anxious to hear but sounds like you did alright mama!!!

Medline Medical Encyclopedia

Serum progesterone
Female (pre-ovulation)	less than 1 ng/mL
Female (mid-cycle)	5 to 20 ng/mL
Male	less than 1 ng/mL
Postmenopausal less than 1 ng/mL
Pregnancy:

1st trimester	11.2-90.0 ng/mL
2nd trimester	25.6-89.4 ng/mL
3rd trimester	48.4-425 ng/mL

Sorry the original post was a paste from my iPhone and all screwy - I edited it above so it reads correctly.


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Jo* - Wow, that is pretty interesting!!! I hope I'm implanting!!!!!!!!

*Madrid* - I didn't realize you were testing Mon too! GL : )


----------



## giraffes

It's all sounding so positive for everyone - positive ovulations, good test results :) Lets hope it carries on into a run of :bfp: s!!

I caved and did an IC this morning, which was negative :( But still no AF, so fingers crossed it's still possible. My boobs have gone up about two cup sizes overnight and I just about lept out of bed this morning when hubby accidentally touched them!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!

babykiser I think you misunderstood :blush:. I'm not testing Monday. Last Thursday I got the all clear from the mc & I can ttc again but don't even know when or if I have/will O this cycle. I think I'm waiting for af more than anything else.

Lollipopbop don't stress so much Hun, it won't be good for you either way to be so nervous. You should always think you've done everything you can no matter what the result is because then it's out of our hands.

k12345t congrats on your crosshairs! :happydance: Now the wait for testing.

giraffes don't worry about the - test. You still can get a bfp this cycle for sure. We get carried away because many ladies get + at 9 or 10 dpo but for others they have to wait till even 15-16 dpo. It depends on implantation.

X


----------



## tinks80

Update 5-6 dpo I have had some light mild cramping on & off & had a big bloob of dark red blood ewcm & now I'm really tender n soft inside where my cervix is, it's somewhat uncomfortable though during intercourse, still kmfx but if a else fails this cycle I've recieved my clomid in the mail yesterday, but really hoping for my soy baby  

Baby dust to everyone kmfx for you all xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Hope the cramping is implantation and that you won't need to use your clomid tinks! Fx'd

X


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- oh hun im sorry!!! :dohh: omg i feel like such as idiot!!!!! i totally read one of ur posts wrong!!!!!! ugh please forgive me :flower:


----------



## giraffes

Thanks Madrid, I'm trying hard to stay positive - it's either going to be a bfp or the AF from hell - my boobs have never hurt like this before and the smell of food makes me want to throw up at every turn!

Babykiser - when is your wedding day? It's my anniversary in about a month, wouldn't it be funny if it was on the same day :)

Tinks - I had blood in ewcm, which I definitely took to be a positive sign - hopefully it's good for us both.


----------



## Babykiser

*giraffes*- wedding date is Sept 24th :) so excited!!!! lol i already refer to him as my dh, but now it can be offical. when is your anniversary


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ah congrats babykiser! Hope you have a fantastic day!! xoxo


----------



## giraffes

Sep 25th so 1 day out!! I'm sure you'll have an amazing day, mine was perfect in every way and I've loved being married even more than being engaged :D


----------



## k12345t

Babykiser-- Congrats on the upcoming wedding, I hope it's a beautiful day! I'll be celebrating my 30th birthday the same day!


----------



## Madrid98

Don't worry babykiser! It could happen to any of us particularly when we read so many posts is easy to get mixed up with everybody's.
Congrats on your wedding; not very long to go! What about your dress? Will you have room for a little growing bump?

X


----------



## Lollipopbop

How's every one feeling? 

I've had a few twinges here and there and cried at SATC 3 times haha, don't know what's wrong with me!! Wish I was more dpo cos would be checking these as symptoms :haha:

xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

Maybe I'm just being negative, but I really don't think I'm preggo this month. I've been feeling bitchy, which is usually a sign AF is coming. And then today I've been feeling a little crampy, just sort of rumbly like AF brewing. And I rubbed my chin, and it kind of felt like I was getting a pimple. IDK. My temp was the highest it's been all month this morning, but I didn't get a temp drop before AF last month, just kept going up. I may not even test on Mon. I may wait until Tues, 11DPO, which is when I started spotting last month. I just feel out ...


----------



## k12345t

MomtoIandE~ Sorry you feel so bad... I hope it's early preggo symptoms that are making you feel this way and not AF. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE - Don't count yourself out just yet! AF symptoms are annoyingly similar to PG ones so you never know. It also could be Soy brining on some funny symptoms, it's definitely made me feel funny. FX for you xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Don't count yourself out so soon momtoIandE!! It's understandable you have doubts because you're 8dpo but even if you were to have af it'll be to early for those symptoms you're describing. So don't loose hope and positive thoughts!!

X


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thought I'd share this website with you girls. Will probably send me mad trying to compare but anything that makes the TWW go quicker!! :happydance:

Early PG Symptoms


----------



## Babykiser

*giraffes*- :) how cool is that!!! awesome! what anniversary will this be for u?

*k123*- happy early b-day!(dont think dh will let me be on b&b on the wedding day hehe) the lady at the ring store said it was good luck to get married on someones bday!

*madrid*- thanks for not being upset with me, i think i just read things too fast :/ and as far as the dress....oh man i hope i have room eeeekkkkk its already been taken in and all the good stuff. hope my little baby stays tucked away for a couple more weeks! but if need be i will have it altered last minute!

*lollipopbop*- twinges and emotional!! i like it!! lol

*momtoIandE* :flower: your not out yet hun


----------



## momof3wants5

MomtoIandE - I still don't feel pg and we know I am! Just today my bbs have felt slightly heavy and a wee-bit sore on the upper outsides, but DH also made me run a weight circuit at the gym on Wed nite, so it's probably lactic acid making my muscles sore and in turn my boobs feel it!! lol 

I keep temping each morning thinking I may see a plummit, but today was high - partially due to DH coming home from work at 2:30 and waking me with a gift. He bought me a necklace that has a small blue & white cameo of a mom and baby and on the back it's engraved "Heaven's Gift" - DH has NEVER done anything like that in all our pg!! Anyway - no sleep = high temps. Need sleep!:sleep:

MomtoIandE - I just don't see how you can be out. I have such a strong feeling that you are prego! I also broke out with a lovely pimple on my lower left chin this cycle - around 6/7dpo and no other symptoms at all! O pains only stopped fully this past week, after my +HPT, so don't throw in the towel yet! :hug:

Babykiser - I am so excited for your big day. Did you guys plan a big wedding or small? I used to plan weddings at my hotel before the moved me to convention events. Any special family traditions you are doing? :wedding:

Madrid - what CD are you and when are you testing? How are you feeling and holding up? :hugs::friends:

Angel - how are you feeling? How's your chart looking?

I hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend! i am watching pre-season football - DH is on the side lines - his job is to "guard" the players, in particular the QB - I hate football, but watch it to see DH - all our neighbors always say "I saw Bill on TV during the game" and I look like the big shmuck wife who is like "Oh. Okay." LOL - I hate football, don't get it very well - all that 1st in 4, bla bla bla! Nope not my thing!

Anyone on the east coast? I just called my mom :jo: as she is in Long Island and they are bracing for Hurricane Irene to really hit about midnite tonight. KMFX that everyone is okay. My in-laws are there too!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lollipopbop, this website is pretty good to:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptoms-by-day-past-ovulation.php


----------



## shouzhi

Well, I'm on CD12 and I feel like ovulation is right around the corner. Have had cramping and twinges every so often, and an abundance of CM. Checked it this morning and it was still creamy/sticky. OPK was a tad darker then yesterdays too. Every other day BDing starting tomorrow!!


----------



## momof3wants5

shouzhi said:


> Well, I'm on CD12 and I feel like ovulation is right around the corner. Have had cramping and twinges every so often, and an abundance of CM. Checked it this morning and it was still creamy/sticky. OPK was a tad darker then yesterdays too. Every other day BDing starting tomorrow!!

Start now - I would hate to see you miss it b/c of an OPK like i did last month! Go get busy, girlfriend! :happydance:


----------



## Babykiser

*momof3*- lol at u hating football!!! same here! and i hope your family is going to be ok!!!!!! i live in michigan so irene will not effect me, may see some rain but thats about it. and as for the wedding:happydance: we planned a small one...about 25 people. we are getting married on the beach in florida at a resort!! im so excited! not really doing anything traditional, we figured we would just have an intimate celebration with our family:) and how nice u use to plan weddings, you guys are very helpful! that lady who is helping me is a godsend. on another note, did u schedule a dr appt yet? oh and how is jury duty going???

*shouzhi*- good luck hun!!! hope u get that +opk soon!!! and i agree with momof3....get busy :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome shouhzi!! It looks as if you'll get your + very soon! Good luck!!

babykiser my wedding was like that also. A private, relaxed, small ceremony and I loved it. Hope you'll have a wonderful day too.

momof3wants5 I'm ok thanks. On cd25 but unable to count properly because of the mc. My af should arrive by the 8th of September. I've been using opk's but no + yet and I have the feeling I may have O already. With previous mc I O on cd26 so I don't know. 
I don't understand football at all. It isn't very popular in Europe but I love what you call soccer!

X


----------



## momof3wants5

Good morning ladies! We were able to get some text messages going with my in-laws and mhy mom just called from her cell. They are all fine - winds are crazy, but their towns had no flooding. So everyone is safe - thank god!

As for my first OB appt - it's September 13 at 5pm -seems like it may as well be a year away - I am so impatient!!


----------



## misskat29

Yikes - I've been on holiday a week and we have jumped to 15bfps, well done ladies.

Sorry to be a spoil sport, but I'm not going to get chance to catch up on the last 24pages.

Hope everyone is doing good?

Cd31 and I chose to poas, got a bfn :( not sure if it's cos I tested to early (not sure wen I ov'd) or if it's genuinely a bfn.

Kinda hoped for a bfp as it would have been a nice anniversary gift to hubby, hay ho x


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome back misskat! Hope you had a lovely holiday!!! Things have been busy around here!! Sorry about the bfn but as you said it may be just too early.

X


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - Your wedding sounds like it'll be beautiful! 

Momof3 - Hope all your family stay safe. 
When will you tell your kids you're expecting? so exciting!

Madrid - Hope you get + opk or AF asap so you can start TTC again if you're feeling ready :hugs:


AFM - May just be reading in to things but a few of my symptoms - Dizzy spells, headaches, A lot of tummy pains and cramps (a few times I thought my AF had come early) feeling 'heavy' down there? if that's the right way to explain it :wacko: and emotional as I mentioned! I usually get cramps a couple days before AF but these feel a bit different. Hope it means something xoxox


----------



## k12345t

Babykiser~ I love beach weddings! My husband and I got married on Ft. Lauderdale beach. Are you doing a trash the dress session? We did and I love the pics-- and it didn't even ruin my dress! I'm so excited for you!
 



Attached Files:







Beach.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## giraffes

Babykiser - you're wedding sounds wonderful - really romantic! It'll be our 1st anniversary on the 25th so I have lots of wonderful memories of a year ago :D What's a trash the dress session?! We don't have that this side of the pond...

MisKat - Welcome back, hope you had a good holiday.

As for me, no AF but no BFP either :( Had a really rubbish morning when I got all upset because hubby was so nice about it all. I've had some health probs in the past and he was super sweet saying he didn't care how long it took, or even if we had to adopt he was just glad I was healthy. Cue lots of tears from an over emotional me - what a muppet. :dohh:

Still I guess until the witch arrives then I'm not technically out, I'm still feeling sick and my boobs are huge!


----------



## Madrid98

Wow! that's a nice picture k12345t! Very nice indeed!!

Giraffes don't be so hard on yourself!! ttc takes a lot from us and it's easy to loose faith and feel emotional about it. It's great your dh is so supportive. 

XX


----------



## misskat29

Giraffes - sounds like you've a v lovely hubby! Fx you get a bfp, how many days late are you?

Holiday was ace thanks. Too much vino though! Maybe a bfn is a good thing after all the wine I had.

Although could of done with a bfp as it would guarantee maternity pay when they make me redundant. I won't get it now even if I catch next cycle. 

Do you think I'd be good leaving it a wk and testing if still no bfp?

I'm sure I ov'd due to ewcm, but can't be sure. I always have mad cycles, so testing is always a guessing game. Already annoyed I wasted £10 on a test today. Just ordered a load of ic's tho. Wait for a line, then I'll splash out


----------



## FloridaGirl21

k12345t said:


> Babykiser~ I love beach weddings! My husband and I got married on Ft. Lauderdale beach. Are you doing a trash the dress session? We did and I love the pics-- and it didn't even ruin my dress! I'm so excited for you!

Love the pic! Which beach in Ft Lauderdale did you go to? I'm not there now, but lived there for a while, my parents are still there..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey lollipopbop, looks like you & me are the same DPO! EDD would be 5/16/12 for the both of us if we get our BFPs.. :)

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey lollipopbop, looks like you & me are the same DPO! EDD would be 5/16/12 for the both of us if we get our BFPs.. :)
> 
> xx


Oooh I like the sound of that!! When will you test? Have you got any symptoms yet? xoxo


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi all not to sound weird but what is soy and where do i get it?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lollipopbop, probably start testing around 11dpo, only symptoms i have are typical post o symptoms.. tender bbs..

Mrsdavis, its Soy Isoflavones & I bought mine at Walmart. Supposedly it works a lot like clomid.. some ladies it helps them O sooner, some stronger.. for me, o came when it should but I seriously believe it was a stronger O. I cramped a lot leading up to O, which I've never done before..

A lot of the ladies on this thread have A LOT more knowledge to offer on the subject then i do though... hope you get some answers :)


----------



## k12345t

Thanks guys! It was on Lauderdale Beach just north of South Beach Park.

A trash the dress session is when the bride and groom get in the ocean (or actually do anything crazy) for the photo shoot after the wedding. We had a blast and the dress held up just fine after being washed in the bathtub. So you don't literally ruin your wedding dress, you just do unconventional pictures that COULD get you dirty. 

Lolli- That sounds promising!! 

Giraffes- Don't give up! That would be so emotionally draining to go through what you are!! FX for you!

Misskat-- What is redundant? 

Momof3- Your husband sounds like he has a cool job! I love football though. ;)

I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## tinks80

8dpo & I'm very bloated & gassy but having lots of cramps down below on and off and I'm always hungry but very nauseaus in the mornings and I look absolutely shattered like I haven slept in a year And feel like it too can nearly hold my eyes open, and I'm up 3-4 times a night to pee, and my cervix is really closed tight shut but wet and sex is really tender there now too so I'm hoping this is all good signs :)

how is everyone else coming along? 

Baby dust too all xx


----------



## misskat29

K12345t - redundant means I am loosing my Job due to the company I work for moving it's offices, because of this and timings I won't be paid maternity pay when I finally get a bfp.


----------



## giraffes

Thanks for all the positive thoughts girls, 2 days overdue and no sign, so I've decided to wait a week and retest (if she doesn't arrive first!)

Kat - sorry to hear you're being madde redundant. Will you get redundancy pay? Are there any other jobs nearby? And if the witch still hasn't arrived then there's still a chance of your BFP - same as for me!

K - that's very cool, I've never heard of anyone doing anything like that here - your photo is amazing though.

MrsDavis - Soy didn't make my Ovulation any earlier - I was hoping it would as I have 5 week cycles - but it did make it stronger. I had definite symptoms and got a wonderful smiley face on my opk.


----------



## misskat29

Giraffes - I won't get much redundancy pay, but they will give me a bonus if I stay till the end. Which is my plan, but my plan was also to get pregnant, so the date I'd finish work would turn out to be the day I'd finish for baby.

Long cycles, pcos and everything else sent to try us has put a spanner in the works :(

I do think I'm out this month tho. Didn't bd enough due to hubby being called into work when I ov'd - well, when I think I ov'd should I say.


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Cd3 didn't get my BFP as I had hoped for in August! :(:(.... Onwards and upwards 3rd cycle of soy in September, won't be defeated by TTC!!!!! even Beyonce is pregnant how did that happen I'm so jealous right now!!!! Lol

Well coming back to me, I will be doing soy cd5-9, dosages please again ladies I did 200mg flat out 1-5 in August I didnt see much ewcm as I did with the lower dosage I had in July or was it my imagination????? Help would be appreciated....

Madrid where are you in your cycle Hun???

Lollipopbop soooooo praying for your BFP Hunnie, sending loads of sticky baby dust to everyonexxx


----------



## giraffes

Sorry you're back at the start of a cycle Lollipop, are you going to try increasing doses of soy or go for the flat out again? Some of the stuff I've read seems to think that the increasing dose seems to work best, but I guess everyone's different.


----------



## Babykiser

thanks for all the wedding wishes ladies!!!!

*madrid*- how is everything going for u hun?

*kt123*- omg that pic was beautiful!! lol i dont know if i can be that brave to get my dress wet!!! ahhhhh what will i wear afterwards??? maybe i will dream that i did it haha!

*misskat*- welcome back..sorry about the bfp, hopefully that changes!

*giraffes* - :flower:

*tinks*- hope those are good signs!! fx'd

*lollipopxxx*- sorry about af coming, but im glad u are ready for this cycle so u can get ur bfp!!

sorry if i forgot anyone......AFM, had kind of a bad day yesterday :( i want this baby soo bad but i cant seem to not think of something bad happening! i know its such a horrible think to say, but im being honest. before i had my mc i was soo happy during my short time being pregnant...but now i realize that things happen and our babies sometimes dont make it :cry: i just dont understand it!!! girls im trying so hard to be positive but it is sooo freaking hard!!! i hate feeling this way, i just want all to be ok! i talked to my little baby last night(yea i know he/she cant hear)i told them i was sorry and to forgive mommy for thinking this way. i even read two kiddie books aloud :( i just want my baby to know how much i love him/her.......sorry for the rambling and i dont mean to be a debbie downer, but thanks for listening.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipop - Thanks so much :hugs: I know your BFP isn't far off!!

Babykiser - Sending you all my positivity!! I know it must be hard for any woman who has MC before but try to relax as much as possible. Every pregnancy is completely different from the first and I'm sure this one is gonna stick!! :hugs:

AFM - Constant feelings and pains in my stomach and nipples are sensitive for the first time!! I never get any chest symptoms but this could be Soy so I'm not going to over think it. I want my BFP so bad!! xoxo


----------



## giraffes

Kat - at least you'll be getting something, and you never know a miracle may still happen and your plan will fall into place! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Babykiser - I really don't know what to say other than that I'm sending you so many happy vibes and a virtual hug. It must be so hard after a mc to stay strong, and the crazy hormones flooding your body won't be helping either. I'm totally sure your baby knows that you love him / her and that they will love the stories that you're reading now even more in a year's time when they're falling asleep in your arms.


----------



## Madrid98

Babykiser i know exactly how you're feeling because I've been through it myself. Thefirst two weeks after my bfp i was soooo worried about mybaby & constantly thinking something may be wrong in there. I tried to get an early scan from my Gp but he didn't want to refer me. At that point I was about 5wks4 & he made me angry & frustrated but then as I was walking back home I sort of realised there's nothing I can do either way. I tried my best, I got my bfp, then I tried my best to check if the baby was ok in there but it didn't happen so as it was out of my hands I just let go of the fears & started to enjoy iy & hope for the best. It didn't work & I lost my baby but I know I did everything I could to keep him alive. I looked after myself & what I ate, I rested when I needed,etc. But we're all in God's hands & it wasn't meant to be. 
What I'm trying to say here is enjoy your blessing & make the most of it!! If something happens you'll deal with it there and then but sweetie there's no point worrying about what hasn't happen. 
I really hope you can put yourfears behind. If you believe, use your faith, & if nitjust get support from your dh. I'm sure he's as frightened as you are. 

Xx


----------



## MomtoIandE

So I tested this morning (10DPO), and I don't see much of anything - When I hold the IC a certain way, it looks like there could maybe be something, but it's so very faint, and it could just be wishful thinking. I've posted it to a couple of tweakers boards, so we'll see what they say, but I think I'll just have to wait and test again tomorrow ... There's no way I have the willpower to skip a day, so it'll just be ED until AF shows - LOL


----------



## MomtoIandE

Oh, and here's the pic if anyone is interested - like I said, wishful thinking... 
[IMG]https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_Wondfo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE - Can't see anything yet! but those tests are hard to take a decent picture of! 10dpo is still very early so don't worry :) When is AF due? xoxo


----------



## giraffes

MumtoIandE - I can never see lines in the photos, but if you think there's something there then hopefully it'll be there and strong tomorrow! GL


----------



## MomtoIandE

Thanks, ladies - I really don't know if there's anything there at all - I think it's probably just my imagination. In any event, I'm 10DPO today... As for when AF is due, I have a super short luteal phase, so she's due tomorrow. But I have had some cycles where I've gone to like 14DPO before AF is here in full force, so it's kind of hard so say. I wish I was more predictable - LOL


----------



## Lollipopbop

It's so annoying when you can't predict AF date! I'm not sure how long mine is so I'm saying 14 for this cycle. Do you have any symptoms for AF or PG? xoxox


----------



## MomtoIandE

No PG symptoms, for sure. As for AF, I'm feeling emotional (but this whole TTC process is emotional for me), and I feel a little crampy (way too late for implantation cramping), and I just feel like I'm going to go to the bathroom and see her any minute. And just generally, I'm not feeling positive about this month. I had a strong O and good timing, but I just don't think it worked. Sorry to be such a downer - Did I mention I'm feeling emotional? LOL


----------



## biliboi2

Well, after cd92, AF finally showed up. So I am going to try soy this cycle, cd 3 - 7. Will let you ladies know how I get on!


----------



## momof3wants5

Jes - I got the picture from a print screen so you can ignore my private message (I could not copy and paste, but I beat my PC)
Anyway - I am going to try and tweak and see what I pull.

Babykiser - I don't really want to type this whole story publically but as i agree with Madrid, I will. For those of you that don't like sad stories, skip this post....
Kiser, I know your pain! We m/c at 14 weeks about 7 years ago. DD#1 was 2.5yrs and DS was about 10 months. I will never forget that experience, I was bleeding a bit so I called the OB office. I had spotted with DD#1 b/c I was "nesting" too hard - moving furniture, carrying heavy items, "hands and knees" type cleaning, etc. - I was okay after doc put me on rest for two weeks and the spotting was always sort of brownish, never a "flow" so I was lucky - but I had taken for granted that the "strong lady" genes in my family were invincible. I went on to have DD#1 at full term, after a few months of being very lazy after the scare. 
With my third pg, which I was also conviced was a girl - we had already named her Emma Leigh - I began to lightly bleed, but it was red. I called the OB and the CNP told me to put my feet up (this was at night) and rest and to come in at 7am the next day. I didn't feel anything else, so I was hopeful - the next morning I woke up went to the bathroom and it was bright red. Not a lot, but definitely not "spotting" - we went in to the OB with two kids in tow, I was more alarmed due to the color, but still hopeful... we had an ultrasound. (Maybe I should explain that there are 2 U/S rooms and 2 NST rooms at my OB office - all in the same hallway.) The door was left open like 2 inches as she began the test and I immediately heard a heartbeat, DH and I were so happy. But CNP got up, shut the door and sat down next to me again, placing her hand on my leg and saying, "Sweetie, i am so sorry, that is not your baby's heartbeat, it's coming from next door. I can't find your baby's heartbeat." I had my kids with me and DH was crying and it was like someone reached in and tore my heart out. 
A year later I was pg with DD#2 - so scared, I bought a doppler - the 3MhZ ones that the doc uses! I spent like $250 and bought it on eBay from a good feedback seller in China. I listened every day at least three times. I was paranoid, though Madrid is right, our worry will not stop what God has in His plan. His plan for my fourth pg was for a healthy baby girl to join our family. I believe that my baby's spirit came into my DD#2 and she is a lively one! Confident, independent - "Vivi" it means vivacious life and there is no better name for her! I realized, a few years later, that what happened was not my fault, I had had three pg in 2 years, doc told me that my body was taxed and that we would have another. My mom told me it was a blessing, my MIL cried for two weeks, my neonatal nurse practioner friend told me that there was likely something very wrong and that I had to believe that the m/c was God's way of protecting my family (kids) from such future despair. Everyone made sense in my head, but my heart was so broken. See, I cried with that BFP - I cried and told DH that I was not ready for a third. The house was too small, the kids were too little, money was too tight, I was a wreck. About a month later I began to enjoy the feeling of having 3 kids close in age and figured that small kids don't care if the house is small and we eat PB&J three nights a week as long as we are a family - I began to have faith - and then it was taken from me. I had to live with the guilt of wishing it away - and as a Catholic, I know guilt first hand! 
Since I hemmorahged after labor with DD#1 and DS, my OB suggested a D&C versus a natural m/c, since i was in my 14th week and had two small kids at home he was fearful i may hemmorhage at home when DH was at work, so se scheduled the D&C. It was at the hospital and when we arrived, we had to go to the labor and delivery floor of the hospital for the D&C - It was horrid! They did the surgery in the c-section OR, so instead of entering the doors to have a baby I was entering to send one back to heaven - I bawled my eyes out for an hour, don't even remember what my doc told me i was crying so much! 
Well, when my D&C was over, I finished the last projects on the house, put it for sale and took the kids with DH to Disney for DS first birthday. We moved into our current home, and the house just asked for another baby - DH wanted to wait - we just took on a bigger payment. I got pg on the pill!! That spirit was ready to enter our lives and she is now 5.5 years, fiesty as hell and in kindergarten! I do believe that the baby left us so that I could get ready for her! 
I once had a "sprit reader" tell me that I had three child guides that were with me and that I would definitely have another boy - he was waiting for me to invite him in - today I believe that is the bean that i am growing right now. I have to have faith or I may as well give up. 
Kiser - I know this was a long story (and all you others that read thru) - stay faithful. Those babies may come back to you in many years and a new spirit may join you first - God knows what he is doing even though we often feel slighted. Enjoy each day that passes by and your baby grows a bit more. Stay happy and positive so that the little bean can feel his/her mommy being happy and excited about him/her joining your world -stay upbeat and keep posting to all us crazy mommas - we understand! XOXO ~ jo


----------



## Babykiser

*marid*- thank you for the kind words :) and i agree with u about the whole thing, its just kind of hard to get in your head ya know! i do make sure to take care of myself and give my baby the best of everything, i know that if it is meant to be it will. i will appreciate however long i get...im sure it will be a very long time :)

*momof3*- omg im over here in tears!! took a while to type my msg to madrid(sorry if words are spelled wrong) thank you so very much for sharing your story! i really appreciate the time u took to write that thoughtful message :cry: im so sorry for what u had to go through..but i thank you for telling me because in a sense it brings me peace. and its still hard for me to believe that i couldnt do anything to save my twin babies, but there was nothing that me or any dr could have done! i need to put my fears aside and embrace the wonderfulness(dont know if thats a word) of being pregnant. God had yet again given me a gift and i dont want to seem as if i dont appreciate it! i do so much! this may sound wrong to some people, but i use to wonder why i had been given to babies only to lose them...i'd rather not have had them at all....but i have since changed my thoughts on that, i am so proud to have been those babies mother even if it was for 8 short weeks :) that time i had with them can never be replaced and i am grateful to have had that! i still have my fears about this pregnancy, but iam not about to let that stop me from enjoying every minute of it!! Thanks you again...momof3 and u also madrid!

i love everyone on here, you ladies have helped me in so many ways!!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid and Momof3 - Your stories really touched me, feel so emotional. You both and Babykiser must be such strong women to go through such an experience and be able to share it. I could never put myself in your shoes, can't imagine what it feels like. I'm just glad you've all come out of it stronger people :hugs:

xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

*lollipopbop*- thank you...and i think part of the healing process is talking about our experiences, i believe it may also help some else. i know that after my mc i stalked b&b for the longest time, i was so scared to join! but reading other ladies stories and experiences gave me hope that one day i would be pregnant and and all would be ok. it also helps you see that eventhough u know it happens, you know u are not alone. 

oh and a sidenote....i hope i haven't scared or offended anyone on here! if i have iam very sorry as i didnt mean to do so. pregnancy is a great and wonderful thing!!! :) im sure madrid and momof3 would both agree with me!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've just been lurking today! I'm glad the subject came up.. I want to get pregnant so bad, but I'm terrified of loosing another baby! so this has brought me some comfort, thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## misskat29

Just finished your stories, had to break to grab a tissue. Your incredibly strong ladies x

Feeling really frustrated with ttc today. Got a bfn yesterday, today is cd32 and I 'think' I possibly ov'd cd22. Haven't a clue how long my cycles are, do you think it would be fair enough to test end of the week if still no af? Hate having crazy cycles. I should chart, but can never get to grips with it.


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies. i don't post much here, but wowsers you guys really are a fab bunch.. each & everyone of you deserve a super sticky bfp sooo much... i sincerely hope 2 pink lines are right round the corner for all of us...

i'm on cd13 and hoping i'm oving today - have cramps & mega ewcm - which i had on ov day last month. oddly though my opks are neg, not even a faint line. but that might be user error, or my body is tricking me. i so hope its ov as i go outta town on wed & dont' wanna miss it!

x


----------



## momof3wants5

I am so sorry that I made some of you cry and that my story was so long. You should meet me in person, I never shut up! :haha:

Kiser - you need to stay H&H - we are having these babies together! Same due date, same milestones - you must remain my buddy! :hugs:

Madrid - you are very faithful and I know that you will soon get your sticky bean! :thumbup:

Misskat29 - Test on Thurs. If you are right about O date, that would be 14dpo and that would be sufficient time for almost any test. :test:

Rjsmam - SKIP the opk!! I can already see the ladies here rolling their eyes as I get on my soapbox about it, but check out page 70, post #696 on this thread - by yours truly... I would have been pg last month except in trying for a boy, we were holding off on BD until we got a +OPK and missed it. Look at my chart and you will see my obvious O date, except my crosshairs are blue not red - i manually overrode my O date. FF kept it at CD15 but look at the chart - to me it is obvious that i O'd before my +OPK and we missed the egg. :nope: My Ovulation Chart


----------



## rjsmam

thanks momof3 - that sooo makes sense... !! hubbie is being put to use again tonight :winkwink: & i'm hoping it's good timing xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies and thank you for your kind words!! It's true that a mc is something that changes your life forever. I think it'll stay with me as long as I live. Like momof3 says I'm sure there's a reason why it happened and as I've said before I intend to keep at it and hopefully it'll happen sooner than later.

rjsman I've been doing opk's for 7 days now. I'm not taking soy this cycle so it's different but they've been getting darker by the day. I think I may get my +opk tomorrow. 

Hope you'll get yours soon too but listen to your body also. Not just the opk's.

X


----------



## Babykiser

*misskat*- i think u should test if af does not come.....and if she does happen to show(fx'd she doesn't) but i thinking taking your temps would be a great idea!!! yea its hard to keep up with, but after a few days or so it should become easier. :)

*rj*- i agree with momof3....dont always trust the opks!! listen to what your body is saying to you...i would start bding!! i did get a positive opk this month, but it doesnt happen to us all! my ob actually told me that opks are crap! lol

*momof3*- :) oh me and my little baby plan on sticking around!!! i cant wait to get a baby bump hehe....bring it on ms and fatigue..i welcome u with open arms!!!! momof3 i will be here right with u :)


----------



## misskat29

Cd32 and just had ewcm? Lots of? Was creamy looking but defo v stretchy? What's that all about?


----------



## misskat29

Madrid93 - do keep the positive attitude! It will happen, I never thought it would for me after my loss, like you it's something I will never forget but do truly believe it happened for a reason. I had a mmc at 14wks. I've never cried so much, then found I have pcos so truly thought the odds where against me. But it did happen for me. Just keep going, it will be your turn soon x


----------



## rjsmam

thanks madrid - hope you get your positive tomorrow.. & catch that eggie

am off to bed to hope for a high temp tomorrow! 
x


----------



## misskat29

Babykiser - I so wish I could get on with temping, I lasted 4 days first go, then missed a wk, started again for a dew days. I'm so rubbish in the morning, I literally roll outta bed into the shower on pilot! Lol


----------



## Babykiser

:rofl: at misskat


----------



## misskat29

Glad you find it funny ;) my husband gets no sense out of me till I've stepped out the shower.

Just gonna rely on my erm instincts! Lol although, cd32 and ewcm? Come on ladies, someone tell me a wk of ewcm at cd17, then a wk of creamy cm, now back to ewcm is normal??


----------



## Babykiser

as far as the cm goes honestly i did not get ewcm.....i think one day i had a tiny tiny bit, but other than that i had wet and creamy cm. sorry hun im not much help with cm


----------



## misskat29

Right, I best go catch some Zzzzzzz's 

First day back at work after a ten month maternity leave ;( not gonna be a good day. Infact, I'm 99.9% sure I will cry on my way to work once I've dropped mollie off ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( (lots of sad faces = a very sad Kat)


----------



## k12345t

MissKat~~ Was it lotion-like? If so, I've seen that as an early sign of pregnancy!! 

I had a few random days of EWCM- here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353fa1


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe you are O twice this month or you are O now and last time it was just a mistake. It's difficult to tell really.

I understand the go back to work thing. I have one week left and I'm dreading it.

X


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx I'm so sorry you have to wait another cycle to get your bfp. You deserve it and I'm sure you'll get it very soon! Keep positive hun!

XX


----------



## misskat29

k12345t said:


> MissKat~~ Was it lotion-like? If so, I've seen that as an early sign of pregnancy!!
> 
> I had a few random days of EWCM- here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353fa1

TMI - it was creamy in colour, but ew in consistency? A good 2inch stretch at least?

I no I said I should sleep, but figured if I stay awake longer then tomorrow will come around slower ;)


----------



## misskat29

Madrid98 said:


> Maybe you are O twice this month or you are O now and last time it was just a mistake. It's difficult to tell really.
> 
> I understand the go back to work thing. I have one week left and I'm dreading it.
> 
> X

Ov'd twice? Could that mean 2 fertilised eggs? Yikes! How scary would that be


----------



## Madrid98

I think you may be O'ing again then misskat. And yes it could well mean two fertilised eggs. lol


----------



## misskat29

Good job I pounced hubby before he fell asleep ;)

Is it a bad thing ov' so late into your cycle? Over matured egg?


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think so because you'll get another tww after this O, that's if it's O. Many women O late and it just means a longer cycle.


----------



## momof3wants5

Misskat - my chart shows a full 15 days of consistent lotion-like CM and I am pg. I had a slight bit of EWCM 4 days after O but too little to note a change on my chart so I left it showing "C" for CM. 

If you want to begin temping here is what helped me - I slept with a hair rubber band on my wrist and the BBT tucked in it for a week. I would wake up and remember it was there and temp. After a week or so, i was able to remove my "bracelet" and move it to the nightstand. LOL. 

Looking at your chart, I see a good argument for O on CD23 with implantation explaining the spotting that you had 5-6 days later. Can you explain the hollow circles in the first two weeks? Did you oversleep, not sleep, etc - if you want to email me a list with precise temps and times you temped those days, i will see if i can readjust a chart to get a clearer picture, but my argument at this moment lies in CD23. (Unless you tell me a crazy reason that you discarded the temp that day?)


----------



## k12345t

I know I've posted this link before but I find it very helpful-- is shows early pregnancy signs by DPO (and weeds out women who weren't actually pregnant). 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7


----------



## giraffes

Morning ladies,

Madrid and Mumof3 - I lay in bed for so long last night thinking of your stories, you're such amazing people and so strong. 

Kat - there's a thread over on 2ww about ewcm after ovulation - a few people got bfps I think. I've had it as well this month, so if Madrid's theory is right then maybe that's why AF hasn't shown up - I've had two eggs to catch! Hope your first day back goes ok, it'll be much worse for you than the little one I imagine!


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies, back from hols. Have been trying to read on everything that I have missed so congrats to all those with BFP's and fx'd for everyone on the tww.

I ovulated whilst on the plane on way to spain pains were so strong think I was somewhere over france at the time. Unfortunately due to overly noisy beds and as stroppy 16 year old in the next room we was unable to bd at all. We did however bd on the Tuesday afternoon before we left for airport and also days before that. So fingers crossed. I did a opk today and got a positive so really not sure what is going on. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Nice and sunny Spain!! I really miss that!!! Hope you had a lovely time on holidays & that you caught the eggy tamarah!!
XX


----------



## tamarah

Madrid98 said:


> Nice and sunny Spain!! I really miss that!!! Hope you had a lovely time on holidays & that you caught the eggy tamarah!!
> XX



Thank You Madrid. I hope you are well and still keeping positive.

Spain was beautiful but so hot really wish I could have stayed longer. 

Really hoping that I had a supply of swimmers waiting for the eggy, as soon as I feel the ovulation pains cm goes thick and cervix goes hard and tightly shut again so seem to have a very narrow margin once egg has been released.

xxxx


----------



## giraffes

Hi Tamarah, sounds like you had a good holiday! I'm sure if you dtd before you left you'll have caught the egg - FX


----------



## Babykiser

:hi: 
just dropping by to say hello and to see how everyone is doing!

*misskat*- ovulating twice!!!!! omg!!! that would be something :)

*tamarah*- hope u had fun on vacation, fx'd u caught that little eggy!!


so because i am just this curious person i decided to take my temp this morning, havent took it in about a week. well it was low...97.58 to be exact. still higher than my post O temps, but not by too much. the room was a little colder than usual, but not sure if that would have such a huge effect. is there a golden rule for temps in early pregnancy? is there anything saying that they shouldnt drop pass a certain point? hmmm just wondering.


----------



## babywish77

Hi,
Im new to B&B and if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll be starting Soy....I bought them last month so they've been sitting in the cupboard waiting for me!!!
It'll be my first go with Soy, though Im told they're "natures clomid", I have been on clomid before (8 cycles) but unfortunately never worked for me....do you think that means that Soy won't work either???
Any info would be appreciated!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Tamarah - Welcome back! Hope you had a good holiday!

Babykiser - Don't know too much about temps but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about :hugs:

Babywish - Welcome :D! I'm not too educated on Clomid but there's a thread here which talks about pros and cons of each, might be helpful!!


AFM - I'm still very positive about this month and so looking forward to POAS! From 2dpo til yesterday I had pains on my left side and occasionally on my right so hoping that might be implantation... fx fx fx!! Also sensitive nipples which I never get leading up to AF or anything but it could be Soy. There's just a CONSTANT 'feeling' in my tummy and sides so I don't know what it all means? Any one who got their BFP.. please let me know if you had anything similar! As for CM.. haven't noticed much but haven't checked it either.

Hope every ones doing well :D


----------



## Babykiser

thanks lollipopbop, i hope all is ok...i started spotting today, not sure what that is all about.

as for you missy.....i had cramps and twinges pretty much all throughout my tww, never got sore bb's(still dont have them) but the cramps sound like a goo sign!!! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

lollipopbop, your symptoms sound promising! I've been feeling crappy since yesterday morning, and have developed a couple of canker sores in my mouth! I never get these, so wonder what that's about..? My temps are still rising, so hope that's a good sign :thumbup: All I've wanted to do is sleep, I took a nap yesterday, and already another today.. could be that I've been getting up at 6:30 to go to the gym though.. :shrug: oh well

babykiser, hope the spotting stops.. it could just be your LO nestling itself better into your uterus.. keep us updated xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser said:


> thanks lollipopbop, i hope all is ok...i started spotting today, not sure what that is all about.
> 
> as for you missy.....i had cramps and twinges pretty much all throughout my tww, never got sore bb's(still dont have them) but the cramps sound like a goo sign!!! :)

I looked up on google and it said brown spotting at 5 weeks is very very common! If you're worried then maybe go see the doc just so he can assure you that you're fine!!

I hope I'll be joining the BFP list next week!! Woo! I'd be so happy xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> lollipopbop, your symptoms sound promising! I've been feeling crappy since yesterday morning, and have developed a couple of canker sores in my mouth! I never get these, so wonder what that's about..? My temps are still rising, so hope that's a good sign :thumbup: All I've wanted to do is sleep, I took a nap yesterday, and already another today.. could be that I've been getting up at 6:30 to go to the gym though.. :shrug: oh well
> 
> babykiser, hope the spotting stops.. it could just be your LO nestling itself better into your uterus.. keep us updated xx

Oooh! The cramps have to be a good sign. I keep getting the odd dizzy spell too which I don't normally get and a spot on my chin!! I hope it's not just Soy side effects xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

Welcome babywish77!! Hopefully you won't need to use soy at all but we've known ladies in this thread who have been successful with clomid but not with soy and the other way around. So there's no loss in giving it a go. Good luck!

babykiser please keep hydrated and take it easy today. I'm sure is just old blood. I remember other ladies having the same issue at the beginning of their pregnancies and was due to lack of hydration. Have you done another hpt?

X


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopbop just relax girl!! All that stress can't be good for you!! You are having the right symptoms!!
X


----------



## Babykiser

thanks ladies...i have a dr appt on thursday so i will address it then.

*madrid*- yesterday i took an ic and the line was very faint :( i keep telling myself that it is because my pee was very diluted. i am going to take another one tomorrow with fmu...hopefully its darker.


----------



## Madrid98

If you go to the doc, will you be seen? In the UK they'll send you home in your circumstances; that's why I'm asking you.


----------



## Babykiser

well the appt has been made since last week...its suppose to be just a regular first pg visit. so i was just planning on telling my dr what is happening. but if it does get worse before then(fx'd it doesnt) then i will go to er :( this sucks.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

In the US they'll see you, at least my doctor did with my first pregnancy.. they checked my cervix to see if it was closed/open, and gave me a rhogam shot, cause I was bleeding (due to my (-) blood type..) I think most DRs in the US are pretty good about at least looking at you though, even if there is nothing really they can do


----------



## Babykiser

*floridagirl*- what is a rhogam shot? and i checked to see if my cervix was closed, but i cant really tell :( and the cm has a pink color closer to my cervix :cry: oh i hope my baby is ok....im trying to relax and not freak out about it


----------



## Madrid98

Don't worry! Just relax and hopefully it's just a scare. :hugs:

I've been doing opk's and yesterday around 5pm I got a faint +opk and this morning it was even lighter like the day before yesterday. Would this mean I've O between 5pm and today at 11am. If this is the case, would it be too late to catch the eggy if we bd tonight? :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

FloridaGirl21 said:


> In the US they'll see you, at least my doctor did with my first pregnancy.. they checked my cervix to see if it was closed/open, and gave me a rhogam shot, cause I was bleeding (due to my (-) blood type..) I think most DRs in the US are pretty good about at least looking at you though, even if there is nothing really they can do

In Spain is the same. They see you straight away and you get a scan and everything. That's how I got my pic. But in the UK is just the opposite. As everything is nature's way, they always send you back home; at least in London.


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- thanks hun!!! 

and if u did O between last night and this morning i dont think its too late to catch the egg! when i got my +opk im sure i didnt O until the next day because my temp dropped!!! get to bding hun!! gl!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid - I'm sure you haven't missed O, if in doubt.. BD!! haha

Babykiser - I know it must be hard to relax but do try! Everything will be addressed at your 1st appt and I'm sure all is fine :) Like Florida said, it's most likely the baby getting settled and comfy for the next 8 months! 

Thanks everyone for your input, always appreciated!! xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Babykiser, try not to get yourself worked up :hugs:, I have a few BnB friends that spotted in the early stages of their pregnancies & they're fine now! :hugs: just try to stay calm & take it all day by day :hugs:

The Rhogam shot is something you have to get if you have a (-) blood type. You're supposed to get it at your 28 week appt & again after birth. The reason you get the shot is just in case your baby has a (+) blood type, and your (-) blood were to cross paths, you're blood would recognize your babies blood as foreign & become 'sensitized' to it.. *"The shot is designed to prevent these moms from becoming sensitized to the baby, rh+ blood. Once the mom becomes sensitized to this rh factor, there is the possibility of mom's immune system destroying the red blood cells of her next child."* My DR gave me the shot just to be safe, in case mine & babies blood crossed, it's really a protection for any future children you may carry.

*Madrid* You O 12-36 hours after your positive OPK, so consider yourself fertile for 36 hours after that positive.. I'd still DTD tonight, cause it's possible your releasing the egg sometime today! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

We did bd this morning. Dh was all over me for some reason I don't know. lol. But I'm going to do the same to him tonight. Just for the fun of it!!!

Babykiser I wish I could speak to you now!!! Sending you a bnb hug!!

Lollipopbop when are you going to start testing? 10dpo maybe? :winkwink:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oooh I dunno, I hate seeing BFNs... might try and hold off til 14dpo which is when AF should be due but I don' think I can be that strong. I only have one HPT in the house which is good news otherwise I'd be poas all day long! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lollipopbop, I wish I could hold out..! I think I've decided to start testing Saturday (10dpo) I've got about 45 ICs & 2 FRER.. My LP is 13 days, so AF is due next Wednesday, I believe..?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm waiting until 14th sept if I can. lol


----------



## k12345t

Babykiser- My sister spotted through her entire pregnancy and I now have an adorable nephew. So I know this is impossible, but please try not to stress too much! You are in my thoughts sweetie!


----------



## k12345t

Does this count as implantation dip--- from 98.4 to 98.2, then today up to 98.6? The 98.2 was PO day 6, today is day 7.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it deff could have been an implantation dip K..!


----------



## Madrid98

I can imagine it like that k12345t!! I need to see the chart to get an idea, sorry.


----------



## giraffes

Babykiser - sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs

Madrid - fingers crossed you get the egg - I'm sure that's why your OH was all over you!


----------



## Madrid98

Lol. to be honest, I've been checking the opk's gallery and I don't think my opk was + yesterday. So I'll enjoy my dh tonight and I'll temp from tomorrow to get an idea of what my body is doing!! Very difficult indeed after the mc. Argggghhh!!!!


----------



## tamarah

Babykiser said:


> thanks lollipopbop, i hope all is ok...i started spotting today, not sure what that is all about.
> 
> as for you missy.....i had cramps and twinges pretty much all throughout my tww, never got sore bb's(still dont have them) but the cramps sound like a goo sign!!! :)

 Hi Babykiser, Re spotting think I see that Madrid has already advised you on keeping hydrated so important to increase units of water throughout pregnancy but especially in the first few months.

If in doubt get in touch with early pregancy unit as doctors won't refer or are very reluctant to.

Fingers crossed for you lollipop. xxxxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Florida - My AF is due around the same time! I really hope we get our BFPs together!!

Madrid - Don't worry girl! I think I've read you're more fertile after a MC, is this true? So your chances of catching the egg are probably quite high :hugs:

Tamarah - Thanks! FX for you too! xoxo


----------



## Lollipopxxx

giraffes said:


> Sorry you're back at the start of a cycle Lollipop, are you going to try increasing doses of soy or go for the flat out again? Some of the stuff I've read seems to think that the increasing dose seems to work best, but I guess everyone's different.

Hi Hun not sure whether i will do the 200mg again, not sure whether it was too high, help would be appreciated from soy experts, thanking you in advance xxx:hugs:


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies i am thinking of taking Soy but a little confused i am on cd15 so obviously its too late in the cycle to start this :shrug: So next cycle what days should i take this?? I have Pcos so really erratic cycles :(

xx


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx why don't you take it gradually instead of a high steady dose? It worked for me that time!

Paula welcome to our thread!! If you look in previous pages you can find more info but in a nutshell you could take soy at the beginning of your cycle on either cd1-5, 2-6 3-7 or 5-9. Some ladies take the same dosage every day during the 5 days or instead take less at the beginning & gradually increase it. Remember it's only 5 days you take it. 
Good luck if you decide to give it a go! 

X


----------



## Lollipopbop

Symptom sharing again :haha: I've had constant erect nipples for 2 days.. is this sign? I'm not cold!! :dohh:


----------



## momof3wants5

Greetings to Paula, any new members whose names escape me right now and to all the ladies that are doing a Soy Cycle again....This is the formula that worked for me - I know that most on this board have only taken the Soy, but i mixed mine up this past cycle - first cycle of true TTC since I missed the egg in July. (Come to think iof it, that was an omen cause I took the wrong doses of Soy - dumb ass can't read a label in my old age! :rofl:)

So August 2 was my last CD1 and I took the correct doses of Soy on CD2-6. I also took all other supplements below exactly as stated. I O'd early on CD10 and am now 4w5d. Too early to see if it's twins, but considering that this was the first month trying and I am pg - this may just work well......keeping in mind ladies that I am not annovulatory, I was going for twins. Since I O on my own, I was hoping for two eggs, but for those of you with PCOS or any type of annovulatory situation, this combo may do the trick.....

After extensive reading and researching as much as i could, here is my list of supplements and it is important to mention that *if you are breastfeeding, you should not take Tribulus. *


Soy Isoflavones: taken CD2-6 (see below for dose) 
Red clover (weak phyto estrogen, present in my Soy pills): taken CD2-6 
Licorice Root: 900mg CD1-7 
Tribulus: 1,000mg taken CD6-10 (would have taken it CD6-11, but i O'd on CD10 so I stopped.) 
Evening Primrose Oil: 3,000mg taken CD5-12 
Royal Jelly: 1,000mg everyday beginning CD3 (that is the day i bought it) 
Folic Acid: 2400mcg EVERYDAY since June 
3 cups of non-fat milk each day since June 
1-3 yogurts each day since June (we decided in June to TTC)
*For the dairy products, they are NOT hormone free & organic - twinning has been linked to the hormones in dairy. https://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/30/health/30twin.html That link will get you to the article by reknowned OB Dr. Steinman of Long Island Jewish Hospital - the man may be on to something...
** I am also taking 4 adult gummy vitamins (double dose) so I am getting an additional 800mcg of Folic Acid, meaning 3,200mcg per day without fail.**

My Soy Iso came in 10mg pills and 40mg pills. The 40mg pills also have 140mg of Red Clover in them as well. I took them as follows:
CD2: Soy = 180mg; (Red Clover 560mg present in pills)
CD3: Soy = 180mg; (Red Clover 560mg present in pills)
CD4: Soy = 200mg; (Red Clover 700mg present...)
CD5: Soy = 200mg; (Red Clover 700mg...)
CD6: Soy = 240mg; (Red Clover 840mg...)

CD6 overlapped with both Soy and Tribulus. I took the Tribulus in the mornings and Soy at night to avoid headaches. The Tribulus came in 1,000mg pills, but the normal dose is 750mg. Here is the link to the Tribulus article. The women's info is down towards the bottom of the article. 
https://www.life-enhancement.com/arti...ate.asp?ID=479

Other fertility supplements you may be wondering about: 
*Yams* are controversial so I did not take them. The Nigerian/Ugandan yam root (Cassava Root) is the yam pill that you want in order to increase fertility. I could not find it in my natural food store or anywhere else in Denver and I will not buy pills off the internet. Mexican Yam root (Dioscorea villosa) is in the stores & easily available BUT this is not a phytoestrogen and instead rasies progesterone, therefore it may stop ovulation and has been used as birth control for centuries. Now you can take it (Mexican Yam Root) after implantation to increase progesterone, but I am a firm believer that if for some reason my body is rejecting a pregnancy because something is wrong, I do not want to mess with nature and try to hold it, so I opted out of taking it. 

*Vitex* - another supplement that is supposed to be great for female hormone balance - DO NOT MIX THIS WITH SOY OR CLOMID as they cancel each other out. 

*Don Quoi *- another great herb for balance, but not so great for twinning b/c it regulates hormones from going too high and what you need for twins is high estrogen to grow the eggs, high FSH to grow the eggs and high LH to get hopefully two eggs released. 

Also remember that double ovulation must occur within a 24-hr period and before the temp spike. Any increase of 0.4*F or more indicates that the progesterone has kicked in and will cease all other eggs from releasing. This is where the Tribulus helps - it surges the LH better to get the egg or eggs released and help prevent ovarian cysts. 

There are mulitple herbs that can increase estrogen (it is found in many foods) there are no herbs or supplements that can naturally increase FSH and LH except Tribulus. Tribulus must be taken by women in limited durations for six days immediately following Soy. (So if you took Soy CD2-6, You begin Tribulus on CD6 and if you took Soy CD5-9, you begin on CD9, etc.)

I will stress that I am not a doctor and this is my own "hocus pocus" formulation. It definitely worked to help get me BFP fast, but it is yet to be seen if it worked for twins for me. Only because these are all food supplements, I was okay with trying the combo for up to four cycles - well I don't need to - I BFP'd in cycle 1 and HPT showed so at 10dpo which was nice and early. Now we are just praying for healthy - regardles of 1 baby or multiples - healthy is first priority! 

I have my 1st OB appt 9/13 & a scan is the norm at the first visit for my doc. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## momof3wants5

Lollipopbop said:


> Symptom sharing again :haha: I've had constant erect nipples for 2 days.. is this sign? I'm not cold!! :dohh:

Are you sure that you are not sitting close to a blowing vent on one side?? :rofl: Just kidding - I think that you have to look for more of a soreness or fullness/heaviness??? I am not the right one to ask - my bbs are very insensitive - never notice any symptoms with them, even when breastfeeding! :dohh:


*Madrid* - CTE, CTE, CTE - can you hear me cheering you on for catching that egg? You go BD some more momma! I am pulling for you! :happydance:

*Kiser* - I sent you a private message - totally missed the posts you left today. I would not worry if the spotting is brownish or the cm is pinkish. Not to be very personal, but after O your CP is lower and firmer so if you BD in the last few days this could cause spotting. If it shows as red, I would get checked, but otherwise, drink some water and relax. KYIMP (keeping you in my prayers)


----------



## Babykiser

Wanted to post a quick update on me....doesn't look to good for me. Spotting turned into full red flow with cramps! :cry: I'm thinking I may have had a chemical or mc, not sure. So I guess today is cd1 for me :( I'm dissapointed but I want to move forward, just sucks things had to go this way. But I think I'm going to try soy again because I did not have any problems with it, but still deciding. I may still go to my dr appt Thursday(which is also my bday) but still thinking about that too! Ugh!! I hate this!! Sorry so long ladies!


----------



## k12345t

Babykiser,
I am so sorry that you are going through this. I really hope that it's not AF and that the bleeding stops right away.


----------



## tinks80

Well I guess I'm out this cycle, just checked cervix and got bright red blood, waiting to see if it turns into AF :shrug:..... My body surely knows how to trick me :cry:

hold that thought, its gone :happydance::happydance:.... not sure whats going on now :growlmad:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## k12345t

Don't give up yet Tinks!! Oh, just saw the second line, YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarah

Babykiser said:


> Wanted to post a quick update on me....doesn't look to good for me. Spotting turned into full red flow with cramps! :cry: I'm thinking I may have had a chemical or mc, not sure. So I guess today is cd1 for me :( I'm dissapointed but I want to move forward, just sucks things had to go this way. But I think I'm going to try soy again because I did not have any problems with it, but still deciding. I may still go to my dr appt Thursday(which is also my bday) but still thinking about that too! Ugh!! I hate this!! Sorry so long ladies!


Hi Babykiser,

I really hope that bleeding stops and would reccomend that you still visit docs.

FX'd for you xxxx


----------



## paula181

Hiya Ladies i am on high protein drinks and i have just looked at the ingredients and its full of B vitamins and also Soy Isoflavones.....is this the Soy that you are all taking :wacko::haha: If it is then looks like i have started taking it without knowing.......oopsie!!

Can you take it like this and is it safe with Pcos??

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

momof3wants5 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Symptom sharing again :haha: I've had constant erect nipples for 2 days.. is this sign? I'm not cold!! :dohh:
> 
> Are you sure that you are not sitting close to a blowing vent on one side?? :rofl: Just kidding - I think that you have to look for more of a soreness or fullness/heaviness??? I am not the right one to ask - my bbs are very insensitive - never notice any symptoms with them, even when breastfeeding! :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha!:haha: they aren't sore but much more sensitive than usual. Hope it's a good sign:happydance: xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - I hope the bleeding stops :hugs: could you go to A&E or Emergency doctor to see what exactly is going on? I'm keeping you and baby in my thoughts and hope all is okay and it's just a scare! xxxx


----------



## tamarah

paula181 said:


> Hiya Ladies i am on high protein drinks and i have just looked at the ingredients and its full of B vitamins and also Soy Isoflavones.....is this the Soy that you are all taking :wacko::haha: If it is then looks like i have started taking it without knowing.......oopsie!!
> 
> Can you take it like this and is it safe with Pcos??
> 
> xx



Hi.

I am not a soy expert but will try and give a bit of input. If you take soy throughout your entire cycle it can stop ovulation. I know it is safe to have soy whilst pregnant. I would check the amount of soy contained in each drink and either find a new drink without soy and go onto the soy supplements for the 5 days each cycle. Would really need to know how much soy is in each drink to help anymore. Hope that's helped xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Babykiser said:


> Wanted to post a quick update on me....doesn't look to good for me. Spotting turned into full red flow with cramps! :cry: I'm thinking I may have had a chemical or mc, not sure. So I guess today is cd1 for me :( I'm dissapointed but I want to move forward, just sucks things had to go this way. But I think I'm going to try soy again because I did not have any problems with it, but still deciding. I may still go to my dr appt Thursday(which is also my bday) but still thinking about that too! Ugh!! I hate this!! Sorry so long ladies!

babykiser, hopefully it stops & it's just breakthrough bleeding.. please keep us posted xx


----------



## paula181

tamarah said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies i am on high protein drinks and i have just looked at the ingredients and its full of B vitamins and also Soy Isoflavones.....is this the Soy that you are all taking :wacko::haha: If it is then looks like i have started taking it without knowing.......oopsie!!
> 
> Can you take it like this and is it safe with Pcos??
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I am not a soy expert but will try and give a bit of input. If you take soy throughout your entire cycle it can stop ovulation. I know it is safe to have soy whilst pregnant. I would check the amount of soy contained in each drink and either find a new drink without soy and go onto the soy supplements for the 5 days each cycle. Would really need to know how much soy is in each drink to help anymore. Hope that's helped xxClick to expand...


Thanks for that, i didnt realise that it had Soy in when i bought it :wacko: It says in one glass its 6.99mg, and i have 3 a day!! Is that bad??

xx


----------



## Babykiser

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

Just wanted to stop by and update....well the bleeding did not stop and it is af I believe. I don't know what happened?? I though that maybe I wasn't pregnant at all but there is no way I would have gotten all those positive tests! I even got a faint one today. So I'm going to see my dr tomorrow and see what the deal is...I thinking either a chemical or a very early mc. Thanks to all of u for your support and kind words, really means alot to me :) I will be sure to update when I get more information. Anyone have any ideas what may have happened? I'm so confused!


----------



## momof3wants5

Paula - yes, this is the same soy, BUT taking it daily will stop O and cause fertility trouble. Soy on a daily basis is really not good for you - Soy milk drinkers are told to switch to skim or almond milk - because soy increases estrogen, it can make you oestrogen dominant and you can google to find a whole laundry list of troubles that can cause. 

I would stop that protein shake anyway as protein shakes are hard on your kidneys and pregnancy is hard on them to begin with! You could end up with kidney stones, which I hear are so painful it makes labor look easy!!

Try switching to yogurt and lean chicken and fish for protein. If you are a vegetarian, be careful - the amount of soy consumed by vegetarians has been known to cause conception issues! Try becoming a pescetarian instead and get your protein from fish and legumes - but not soybeans while TTC. (Also limit tofu, miso and other soy products in the TTC phase if you are planning on taking Soy Iso for the five days in the beginning of your cycle.)

Good luck - if you get all that soy out of your system, lessening your estrogen levels, you should be good to begin TTC next month. BTW - Potassium supplements are supposed to help balance estrogen and progesterone and help you get ready for TTC. (If you don't want potassium in pill form, eat bananas!!)


----------



## paula181

Oh for god sake i am such a muppet :grr: i have probably messed my cycles up more by doing this :cry: My dr said i need a high protein diet cos of my Pcos and i thought the drinks would have helped with it being packed full of Vitamins too!!
I dont know whether to carry on for 2 more days and then stop and thats the 5 days of taking Soy :shrug:

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - When my mum was PG for me she was bleeding for days and thought it was her AF but doc confirmed she was PG with twins and MC one of them, this could be your situation as you've conceived twins before and soy increases the chances. I hope that you have at least one sticky in there. I don't mean to give you false hope but just wanted to share my mums experience because it sounds similar :hugs: xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

thanks lollipop! :hugs: guess i will find out what happens when i go see my dr tomorrow. i am going to remain in good spirits though, rather its good or bad news. if its bad news then i still have an opportunity to try again next month.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser said:


> thanks lollipop! :hugs: guess i will find out what happens when i go see my dr tomorrow. i am going to remain in good spirits though, rather its good or bad news. if its bad news then i still have an opportunity to try again next month.

You're such a strong lady, you really are :hugs: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope to hear good news :) xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

Lollipopbop said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> thanks lollipop! :hugs: guess i will find out what happens when i go see my dr tomorrow. i am going to remain in good spirits though, rather its good or bad news. if its bad news then i still have an opportunity to try again next month.
> 
> You're such a strong lady, you really are :hugs: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope to hear good news :) xoxoClick to expand...

:) it is really hard and very heartbreaking, but all the engery i spend on crying could be focused on trying again for my :bfp: i cried lots yesterday anyhow, so i want to start over(dont like to cry, it hurts my eyes :cry:)


----------



## giraffes

Babykiser - I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at your appt. :flower:


----------



## pink_bow

:hugs: Babykiser.

I'm on cd12 today, did 3 opks but all light, think Im definatly testing too early 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Pink Bow - I started on CD8 and didn't O till CD20 haha.. really didn't want to miss it!!
Is this your first cycle on Soy too? xoxo


----------



## giraffes

I didn't get my positive OPK until CD22 so just keep testing! Although, having said that I'm possibly not the best person to go by, I'm CD40 and AF was due on Sunday and still only BFNs :(

Good luck with your first soy month xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I started CD7, and didn't get that positive until CD20 either! keep testing :thumbup:


----------



## paula181

Sorry your having a bad time BabyKiser :hugs:

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Any symptoms yet Florida? haha :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, none really.. My bbs have been super tender & full feeling since O, but I had a small temp dip today! so IDK what's up :shrug: hopefully my temp comes back up tomorrow!

how about you?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oooh, fingers crossed your temp rises!

Slight pains on both sides of my tummy and sensitive bbs! I've been sneezing today too but I suppose that could be anything! Are you testting at 10dpo? I think I might xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yup, will be testing at 10dpo :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

Babykiser I'm so sorry you're going through this :cry: but please don't give up at least until you see your doctor tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and I hope this is only like a bad dream.

I definitely haven't O because my temp was low today, 36.19, and I had another -opk this afternoon. I was researching a bit more about the issue and apparently I may get near +opk just after mc but I need to be patient until I get the peak. That's if I O as many women don't O straight away.

Thank you for your messages as always!!

XX


----------



## pink_bow

Thanks :flower:

This is my 3rd month trying soy, although the last time I used it was last year. I had a 34 day cycle then. Really hoping I get same results this time

xx


----------



## k12345t

I woke up this morning with AF-like cramps, but only on the right side. I am normally starting to spot at this point (8dpo), so hopefully this is a good sign, but I fear the worst. I am turning 30 in September and know I will be really depressed if I'm not pregnant by then. I always pictured myself as a young mother, but my husband wasn't ready until recently.. I know I'm still young but thought I'd have at least one child by the time I hit 30. :(


----------



## Lollipopbop

k12345t - Don't worry! 30 is a great age and by no means too late, hopefully you'll be pregnant by then but if not, don't stress! I've been having AF cramps occasionally and thought that it had come a couple of times so hopefully this is a great sign for the two of us 

Madrid - Sorry you haven't got your + yet but I'm sure it's not too far away! Just keep poas :haha: xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

K, ^^WSS

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## k12345t

FloridaGirl- I did this morning, was tricked yet again by the stupid indent line on my FRER. Looked like a faint BFP until I took it out of the case. Will try again in 2 days with a dollar store one. Ok, who am I kidding? I'll probably test again tomorrow afternoon with one!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, typical POAS-aholic! :haha: once you start testing, it's so hard to hold out! I've seen people on BnB start testing at like 2DPO! :wacko: sorry for the indent line! :hugs: the new FRERs seem to have those sometimes, it's enough to drive you crazy.. I remember, back in February, I thought I had my :bfp:, but it was just those stupid indent lines! :growlmad:

If I start testing Saturday, I'm sure I'll be testing everyday after that till AF shows! I'm praying my temp shoots back up tomorrow, or else I may shy away from testing on Saturday..

Let us know how your next test comes out! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Fx'd for all of you ladies!!! Hope you'll get bfp's in the next few days!!! 

Xx


----------



## k12345t

Thanks Madrid! Hopefully we get our BFP's the same day you get your + OPK!


----------



## k12345t

Florida- You should definitely browse through some charts on FF that ended up getting BFP's. I did a search for Early HCG + (<12 dpo)- from the drop-down box- and very few women had temps that kept rising. They were all above their coverline (minus the implantation dip) but the temps were +/- a few points each day. So you have nothing to stress about because of that small dip today, I promise!! Check it out!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks K! going to go check it out now!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Babykiser* - OH NO!! I hope everything is okay!!! Please know that I'm thinking of you more than you can possibly know.

*Jo* - I meant to comment long ago on your post from the other day... You are such an incredibly strong woman. And even though this is probably going to sound so cheesy, I like you and admire you a lot... I totally think we'd be friends if we knew each other IRL :flower:

*AFM* - Sorry I've been MIA lately. I'm totally obsessing over here. I'm 12DPO. My timing was spot on. My temps still look awesome. And my tests look like this -

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/12DPO.jpg

Anybody see anything?! Sometimes I think I can, but then I think it's my imagination... This sucks.


----------



## k12345t

It's difficult to tell. I was trying to save it to tweak and my computer won't let me- it doesn't recognize it as an image. I can't figure it out!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm on my iPhone so maybe I can't see the pic properly because I don't see a second line. So sorry but have you tried testing with the cheap hpt strips? I didn't get my bfp with frer but a faint one with the strips. Keep positive!!!
X


----------



## momof3wants5

FloridaGirl21 said:


> LOL, typical POAS-aholic! :haha: once you start testing, it's so hard to hold out! I've seen people on BnB start testing at like 2DPO! :wacko: sorry for the indent line! :hugs: the new FRERs seem to have those sometimes, it's enough to drive you crazy.. I remember, back in February, I thought I had my :bfp:, but it was just those stupid indent lines! :growlmad:
> 
> If I start testing Saturday, I'm sure I'll be testing everyday after that till AF shows! I'm praying my temp shoots back up tomorrow, or else I may shy away from testing on Saturday..
> 
> Let us know how your next test comes out! :)

2DPO - man I thought I was nuts at 7 or 8dpo!! Talk about pissing away your money - :haha: - sorry bad joke!

MomtoIandE - Thanks! i think I would be friends with you too if we lived closer! Yes we are totally cheesy and dumb! :thumbup:

BabyKiser - I am praying for you. I keep thinking that there must be something that we can do - if not this time then before it happens to you again. Please make sure that the docs test your Progesterone levels and tell them that next month you want them tested BEFORE you BFP - you want them monitored from ovulation forward. They may tell you that this is simply an early m/c and that you should relax and then you can tell them that twice in a few months is making you very sad and very anxious about TTC - demand that they follow you and care for you!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I've seen ladies test with HPTs before they even O, liked cycle and are hoping for a line.. that's insane.. :wacko:


----------



## k12345t

Floridagirl-- I've done that, lol! But in my defense, with my long cycles sometimes I think I've missed O and want to make sure.:dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, no, you have an excuse! :haha: but I've seen people test like a week after AF, month after month.. I'm not sure why, or maybe they just don't understand the process of a cycle.. :shrug:


----------



## Babykiser

hi gals :)

i see a few of u are testing....i hope to see some :bfp: in the next few days!!!

*madrid*- im sure u will get ur +opk here soon! fx'd its very soon!!!

*momof3* - yes iam going to tell my dr that i want her to check everything(whatever everything is) and Progesterone is the hormone that helps you sustain a pregnancy? is that correct? and i seem to have no problem getting pregnant, staying pregnant looks like its an issue to me. so hopefully she is not trying to give me the run around, she is a nice lady so i dont think that will be the case. but i need to be sure that im firm in telling her what i want fault in that area sometimes.


thanks again to u all for the support and prayers!! it is really helping me try to continue to move forward :)


----------



## MomtoIandE

So I held it for almost 5 hrs and peed on an IC ... I thought I saw something, so I decided to tweak ... Here's what I got -

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DSC_0068_tweaked.jpg

Now that I look at the test (having sat for over an hr), it looks kind of white again, so IDK ... DH is kind of fed up, says I need to stop obsessing. I did decide though that if I'm not PG, there will be NO TESTING until 12DPO next cycle. This just sucks.


----------



## amommy

This is my first cycle taking soy, and just found this thread! I am 3 dpo At the moment and will soon know if the soy did the trick.. 

Hello to everyone here, and babydust to all those waiting!! Hoping we all don't need to be here long!!


----------



## tamarah

Good Morning Ladies,

BabyKiser hope all goes well today and you come away with some much deserved answers.

Just a quick update on me wicked witch got me this am after being delayed for two days. I give up now. My dp is going to be away for next ovulation so this month is out. I have got hospital in November and to cut a long story short I had cervical cancer in 2006 which resulted in 2cm's of my cervix being removed. I had a colposcopy in may which came back abnormal and the presence of cin2 deep in my remaining cervix. This will probably result in more treatment being done on November to stop it spreading or developing into cancer. If treatment is necessary this won't leave enough cervix to be able to get pregnant nor sustain a pregnancy. Feeling very sad today as my journey has come to an end and I give up. 

I will continue to stalk you all and wish all of you lovely ladies the best of luck in your ttc journeys and hoping that you all get big fat bfp's very soon and happy healgthy pregnancy's.

Hugs from me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## momof3wants5

:hi:and good morning! HAPPY SEPTEMBER!! Where is this year going?? I can't sleep - up since 3am!!

*BabyKiser* - :hugs: please keep us posted today, You are in my thoughts and prayers! [-o&lt; 

*MomtoIandE* - I totally see that tweak! It is pink - Stop telling DH that you are testing again - men just don't get it and my DH says that even though he is so happy, there is always an element of fear for their wife's well being and the new baby. I know one girl on babycenter.com that hides her tests in the Tampax box - LOL. :haha:

*Amommy* - Welcome! Did i read that right that you have 7 kiddos? Wow - you must be Catholic - just kidding, I am catholic, so I am allowed to joke about that! :thumbup: Seriously though, you are a BUSY lady! Welcome - this is a great board!

*Tamarah* - I am sorry that you are going through this! I know it is scary and I will pray that you don't need another colposcopy! I had one done in 2003 right after DS was born - my L&D caused my cervix to heal normally but i asked my oB what he would do if I was his own sister and he recommended the colposcopy anyway (I had stage 4 pre-cancer cells, but not cancer) I was so scared. Luckily it did not affect my ability to hold a pg, but I was closely watched with DD#2. I am pulling for you! Take care of yourself though b/c no one can benefit from you getting sick - :hugs:

An update on me - I am finally getting symptoms that are not going away (I guess this means they are symptoms)
1. I am so bloated I look like I am 4m prego! The soy made me bloated looking after i took it and it has only gotten worse! LOL
2. I am STARVING all the time! Like ridiculously, get out of my way, reach across the table and steal your food hungry - WTF?? :rofl:
3. My bbs are finally acting female - the outer sides feel heavy and sore and my nipples feel like someone has sandpapered them - thought it was from an itchy bra or something, but this is day 3 and it is worse!

Also my chart has this new quadra-phasic deal - it rose again for the third time. No fluke (I thought it was on Monday) - nope still pretty high at almost 98.4F! Hmmm - getting exicted - still 12 days til my appt! The wait is kiling me! My Ovulation Chart 

My firend goes today for her 20w U/S to see if she is having a B or G - I told her to march straight to my office when she comes in today and tell me the news! :baby: I am betting girl this time! 

I hope you are all well and that we see some more BFPs this month!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to our thread amommy!!! Fx'd soy worked for you as well!

momtoIandE I can see the second line this time. Hope you'll test again soon and it's a bit darker.

tamarah so sorry you have to go through all that pain. I wonder why things happen the way they do sometimes.

I have a bit of a shock this morning as my temp was 36.47C. I think I've definitely O even though it didn't show on the opk's. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to confirm it but I had a feeling and I may be right. 

X


----------



## mrsthomas623

MomtoIandE said:


> So I held it for almost 5 hrs and peed on an IC ... I thought I saw something, so I decided to tweak ... Here's what I got -
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/DSC_0068_tweaked.jpg
> 
> Now that I look at the test (having sat for over an hr), it looks kind of white again, so IDK ... DH is kind of fed up, says I need to stop obsessing. I did decide though that if I'm not PG, there will be NO TESTING until 12DPO next cycle. This just sucks.

Don't stress too much hun. I didn't get a positive until the day AF was due and I had been testing for a few days prior. I think "early test" are the devil :haha: it messes with our mind!


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE - Don't worry! So many women don't get their + until the day of AF or even after!

Amommy - Welcome, I hope Soy does the trick!

Madrid - I hope you have O'ed, that'd be great if your body has regulated itself already! I hope you DTD!!

Momof3 - Glad to see your getting proper PG symptoms now haha. Hope you feel well, though.

Tamarah - Sorry to hear your news, hope it all works out for you :hugs:

Babykiser - Hoping everything went well at the docs today. 

AFM - Still the same old. Woke up with a stuffy nose this morning but seems to be getting better as the day goes on so not sure what that means, nipples are still sensitive.. I've got everything crossed haha. I hope we see a few more BFPs in here soon, it's been stuck at 15 for too long! xoxox


----------



## tamarah

Thank You Ladies,

Madrid I really hope that your instincts are right I'm rooting for you.

Momof3 I really hope that the symptoms result in a bfp.

I'll still be around stalking you all and hoping and praying that all goes well for you all.

I am feeling a little better now, my dad has been diagnosed with Oesophagus cancer and it is terminal so am going to concentrate all my efforts into being a perfect daughter and spending quality time with and my mum. Has taken 34 years to perfect myself but hopefully have made him proud by giving him one beautiful grandson. Sorry to be doom and gloom I just wanted to update. 

xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

had another temp drop today :( but my bbs are sore as ever, and I keep getting this shooting pain through the right one..... fxed


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> had another temp drop today :( but my bbs are sore as ever, and I keep getting this shooting pain through the right one..... fxed

Hope that temp creeps back up!! Having the same symptoms.. my right one is much more sore that the left! I occasionally get shooting pains in my tummy! Give me that BFP already!!! xoxoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

my right one is much more sore than the left too.. soo weird..


----------



## k12345t

Tamara- I'm sorry you are going through such a hard time with everything. You are in my thoughts!

Lollipop & Florida-- Interesting symptoms! I hope they are good signs!


----------



## k12345t

I am 9 dpo today and had a temp rise to its highest yet this cycle (98.7). My armpit area is tender and my breasts don't hurt but they are extremely warm to the touch. I'm not sure why, but it is strange! It felt like I was ovulating on the right side yesterday, so hopefully it was my future baby digging in! 
I took a FRER today and think that damn indent line is getting me excited again. I posted this over in preg. tests for some opinions. What do you guys think? I'll test again tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







Sept1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FloridaGirl21

not sure if I see anything, but your chart looks good!


----------



## Madrid98

I can see the second line but I don't know if it's the indent one. Test tomorrow again!! Fx'd! 
X


----------



## misskat29

Cd35 - I tested - again! Bfn. So maybe the ewcm the other day is me trying to ov' again? Who knows.


----------



## misskat29

I'm currently sat staring at the test willing a line to appear as if by magic! Think I'm mad and it's only my first month trying


----------



## giraffes

I just checked in to see how babykiser got on at the docs?

xxx


----------



## misskat29

I don't think she's been on since last night, hope all is ok?


----------



## k12345t

I hope so too, I've been praying she gets good news.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Me too! I have everything crossed for her. xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

I've been waiting all day for her update but I guess she's been busy. Hope it'll be good news!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think I'm out.. my lp should be 13 days, but I'm bleeding at 8dpo.. :cry:


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Floridagirl* - Are you bleeding bleeding, or just spotting? I've been spotting brown goo (sorry) for 4 effing days. I keep putting a tampon in, but when I take it out hours later, it's got like one glob of brown goo (usually on one side) and nothing else anywhere. WTH is going on with my body?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

In between bleeding and spotting.. light pink in color.. :(


----------



## MomtoIandE

Hmmm... It could be implantation bleeding, no? I wouldn't count myself out just yet - 8DPO is prime implantation time!!! I'd just keep an eye on it to see if it gets heavier or just tapers out over the next day or so...


----------



## amommy

Florida girl if it isnt red it still could be implant.. So sorry though if its AF, I got my AF at 9 dpo last cycle for some reason!

K1, I see a def line on that test, sure hope it turns darker in the next few days Fx for you! 

To everyone else, thanks for the welcomes!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MomtoIandE, you gave me the idea to wear a tampon overnight, to monitor the bleeding & its stopped.. I was thinking that if it was implantation, I should have a large temp rise, but I just had a slight rise this morning...


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think the temp rise has to be large like you mention Floridagirl. If it's higher it looks good. It's too early for af so keep positive!!
X


----------



## Lollipopbop

Florida - Sounds like implantation!! Fingers crossed.

AFM - Still have sore BBS. I did a internet cheapy hpt today and it was a BFN, I knew it would be cos it says test from day of missed AF but I couldn't resist :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, sorry about the BFN, they always suck to see! :hugs:

I'm testing tomorrow morning with an IC, at 10DPO.. we'll see what happens!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Yeah, It's silly of me.. the pack said not until missed AF so I hope that's why it was a BFN. I really think this is my month (famous last words). I'm going to wait til Wednesday now.. which will be 14dpo so AF should be due. xoxo


----------



## k12345t

It's ok to lie to me, just someone tell me this is a BFP, please!!!! (_Kinda_ just kidding).

I know it's too faint to tell if there is color, I am just feeling desperate (is it obvious?). 10DPO. Just got home from work, going to bed for 4 hours and we'll see what the temp does.
 



Attached Files:







Sept2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9









aa 035.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## k12345t

Took it apart and was shocked that there wasn't the usual FRER indention. It was completely smooth on both sides!! But I don't see pink. :(
 



Attached Files:







Sept2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Madrid98

I won't lie to you k12345t!! I can see the line in the 1st pic just as with yesterday's test but this time I didn't have to click on it to make it bigger. Exciting!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, I think I may see something in the first test.. let us know how your charts coming once you're up from your nap!


----------



## k12345t

Thanks Madrid, I have a feeling it's just this lot of tests (today's and yesterdays were from the same box) - I think it's just the antibody line. I am torn about what brand to buy for tomorrow, I'm getting fed up with FRER. We don't have boots (?) over here, what else do you guys recommend?


----------



## Madrid98

I actually prefer Superdrug than Boots' to be honest but I rather test with the cheap strip one's to start. I get them from Poundland if it's an emergency or online if I have time. I got 30 yesterday from eBay & 2 clearblue digital from amazon


----------



## k12345t

Superdrug? I don't think I've seen that one, is it a name brand or generic? I'll have to look when I go to Target later today. I had too many false faint lines on the IC's I got. I'm sure they would be fine if I didn't stare them down in every different possible light.... but I am so determined to find a line that I usually do. 

How's your temp today?


----------



## Lollipopbop

I can't see anything yet but it's only 10dpo! I'm fighting to not buy any HPTs until I'm late but it's so hard. Good luck xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

lol we all do that with the light and trying to see a hint of a line.

Superdrug is like Boots. Their tests are cheap and very good. I got my bfp using the cheap ones and then those.

My temp was higher again today at 36.58C.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Well, AF showed. To be honest, I'm just happy this cycle is over. Last cycle, I spotted from 11-13DPO, and this cycle I spotted from 11-13DPO ... I never used to spot, and I'm wondering if it's something I should be concerned about. I mean, I know spotting isn't AF, but if I'm spotting at 10DPO, how can implantation ever be successful? I'm going to follow up with my OB - She wanted me to call when AF started this month anyway. She prescribed clomid for this past month, which I didn't take since I tried soy instead... not sure what I'll do this month.

Another question - What's everyone's thoughts on *maca root*? Between timed intercourse, two kids, and the stresses of TTC, and 15 yrs of marriage, neither one of us is wild about sex these days -- Isn't maca supposed to help with libido?

*K1* - I still see something kinda faint... FX'd!!!!!

*Floridagirl* - YEAH for the spotting stopping and the temp rise!! I'll definitely be stalking to see if we get more BFPs.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd definitely speak w/ your OB about the spotting.. Do you take any b6?


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Floridagirl* - I'm not taking any extra B6, but I'm getting the RDA in my prenatal ...


----------



## Madrid98

momtoIandE maca root is supposed to help increasing libido. In the UK is called "Horny goat weed" ! lol 
Sorry your af arrived. You should have that spotting issue checked because it may be a deficiency and not progesterone as your test results were great.

X


----------



## misskat29

Any news yet on babykiser? Had a quick read through the last days posts, but didn't see anything?

For some strange reason I tested again this morning, nothing has changed in a day, still a bfn and still a frustrated Kat. Cd36, creamy colour ewcm. Low twinges in ovary too? Wish my body did what it should and gave me regular cycles - I don't think it's the bfn that upsets me, it's the long cycles meaning long waits :( not happy girl today. But feeling slightly selfish cos I'm lucky to be blessed with a beautiful baby girl already


----------



## k12345t

Kat- it is frustrating!! I haven't heard from Babykiser, I keep checking back too for an update. :(


----------



## christine7611

MomtoIandE - I think I read somewhere that soy can cause spotting. I had MAJOR spotting this cycle, which I NEVER have, and I chalked it up to the soy. I've also read that it can mean your estrogen level is too high. I won't vouch for the accuracy of any of this, but these are the random thoughts swimming around in my brain. :shrug:

I started taking Maca a ways in to this cycle, since it is also supposed to help naturally regulate hormones (mine are CLEARLY out of whack). I haven't noticed any difference yet, although I think maybe I'm not taking enough. I think I'm taking close to 800mg, and I think I've read that people take up to 2000mg. Can't seem to remember to pop that second pill!! 

AFM, I was so excited a week ago when I was having what I thought were O pains. They stopped and I had a temp spike the next day. Then my temp went right back down the following day to pre-O temps. So I don't know if I really O'd or what. :wacko: Something changed hormonally, though, as that was the same time the spotting that I had from CD 20-36 finally stopped (and it hasn't started again). I have an appointment with a new OB/GYN September 15th, so hoping to start getting it all sorted out them. Meanwhile, three more people I know and see regularly announced their pregnancies in the last two weeks.


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE - Sorry to hear about AF :hugs: Good luck for this month with whatever you chose to do, I hope it's successful xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Think I got a bfp on frer. On cell now. Will post pix when I get home..


----------



## Lollipopbop

Omg!! Fingers crossed it is, so excited! xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I started a thread, and a couple ppl responded, but can't really see anything.. Maybe I've got line eye!!:wacko:


----------



## mrsthomas623

I see a line hun!!! Test with FMU to be sure... but I am thinking a CONGRATS is on order!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I can see a line, not much colour to it but you are 9dpo so it wouldn't be bold!! What miu are frer? Good luck, hope this is it!! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

stupid me took a pic of the backside of the test! I've replaced it in it's casing & just waiting for the test to come through my email..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG! testing again in the AM!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oooh, I think this is your BFP!!! xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FRER says they are 25 miu, but studies have shown they can be as sensitive as 12.5..


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oh darn, my duo fertility ones say 25miu.. so should have picked something up? I have read some mixed reviews! Bluergh. Your BFP has cheered me up though!! xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

well we've been having similar symptoms! do you still plan on holding out till 14dpo?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Seriously hun, I can NEVER see lines on early test... but I see it!! :yipee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i feel like the excitement is ganna make me barf :sick:


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm going to wait until 14dpo to avoid any disappointment haha

Oooh, so happy for you.. hope this is my month and we can be bump buddies!! xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I hope we can be BB too!! :hugs: FXed this is real though! xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm sure it is!! You're 9dpo, if there's a line then there's a line!! xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Floridagirl* - That definitely looks like a BFP to me!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Was this your first Soy cycle? Remind me what you took ... Ha, ha!! And how many cycles have you been trying? 

So I think I'm gonna try Soy again this cycle, just trying to decide how much to take and when and with what else... I just read through Momof3's post on what she took... Now I need to look up what each one does - LOL 

Again, congrats *Floridagirl* ... Wish I coulda joined ya!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww :hugs: I wish you could have too :hugs:

I took Soy CD2-6, 120, 120, 140, 160, 200


----------



## Babykiser

omg i finally caught up!!! i read when others say about having to catch up, but dont really get how much...until now! lol

i seen that everyone was waiting on what happened at the dr..awww u all are so sweet, that made my night :) i was off yesterday because it was my bday and i wanted to have one day of not being a ttc crazy person lol!!! but bday is over now, so im back! i missed u all! i see a couple of u are testing, good luck and hope to see some more :bfp: that match *floridagirls's* :yipee: i see those two pinks lines! congrats!!

*momtoIandE*- sorry about af hun, now u get to try again...and i will be here with u :) i am also going to do soy again, i believe today is cd4 for me, so i started soy yesterday night.

well i went to the dr yesterday(sept 1st) and dr comfirmed my chemical. my beta results were at 3 :( so im going in on tuesday to get some blood work done, dr wants to make sure i dont have any underlying problem that is preventing me from staying pregnant. so she is going to test for thyroid problems, blood clotting issues and other stuff. we both realize that i have no problem getting pregnant, just staying pregnant! she also told me to start taking 81mg of baby aspirin daily and she gave me a precription for something called folgard...it folic acid, b6 and b12...a huge amount of each in one pill. when she was explaining it to me it sounded like folic acid on crack! lol, but she said you cant od on folic acid so its ok. so im excited to get blood work done, and if there is a problem hopefully the dr will find out what it is! im happy she didnt give me the whole "well there is nothing that i can do", she was very understanding, and she said she doesnt make her patients wait till it happens again to start investagating. she is awesome, i love her! ready to get back to ttc #1 :)


----------



## k12345t

BabyKiser- I am so happy that you found a good, understanding doctor. Please let us know what your tests show!


----------



## k12345t

FloridaGirl~~~ BFP!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you that I am smiling ear to ear and my husband is looking at me funny. You deserve this & I can't wait to see what the line looks like in the morning.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Babykiser, my doc also told me to take low dose aspirin next time I got pregnant.. i start it at Ov, till AF.. I know some ladies that have had multiple mc's then go on to have a successful pregnancy once starting the tylenol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

k12345t said:


> FloridaGirl~~~ BFP!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you that I am smiling ear to ear and my husband is looking at me funny. You deserve this & I can't wait to see what the line looks like in the morning.

thank you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

k12345t said:


> BabyKiser- I am so happy that you found a good, understanding doctor. Please let us know what your tests show!

:) yes she is amazing! i have had her since october 2010, since i first started ttc. she has been great through it all! and yes as soon as i find out about my tests i will be sure to update...on time hehe


----------



## Babykiser

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Babykiser, my doc also told me to take low dose aspirin next time I got pregnant.. i start it at Ov, till AF.. I know some ladies that have had multiple mc's then go on to have a successful pregnancy once starting the tylenol.

did u take this cycle, and what brand did u take? only thing i could find was bayer. its 81 mg and it actually says baby aspirin on the bottle in quotation marks.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mine is Walgreens brand, low dose aspirin, 81mg also


----------



## Babykiser

ok..i got mine at walgreens :)


----------



## amommy

I found it at dollar tree, enteric coated aspirin 81mg.. which is the baby aspirin dose!


----------



## Babykiser

thanks ladies, now i know i have the right stuff! i have the chewables and they are actually quite delicious lol


----------



## amommy

k12345t said:


> Superdrug? I don't think I've seen that one, is it a name brand or generic? I'll have to look when I go to Target later today. I had too many false faint lines on the IC's I got. I'm sure they would be fine if I didn't stare them down in every different possible light.... but I am so determined to find a line that I usually do.
> 
> How's your temp today?

Superdrug is in the UK.. don't think we have them in the states unfortunately!


----------



## amommy

haha babyK.. I used to sneak the orange baby aspirin when I was a kid.. I am old so no child proof containers.. good thing I didn't cause harm!! I was so naughty!! But they do taste delicious!

Last night an into today I have had the worst cramps, 4-5 dpo, or 6-7 depending on which you go by!! I mean like contraction strong.. Not sure if it means anything, but its a first for me, so I will take it as a good sign!! 

Florida, so hoping for a nice dark line for you in the next few days.. HOW exciting! Did you take anything along with the soy or just the mg you posted earlier?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Nope, just the Soy.. and thank you, i hope so too!


----------



## k12345t

I think I'm out guys. :( Just had some spotting so I took another test and and it was a definite BFN. This is when my spotting started last cycle before AF. I'll let you know if things change (and I'll keep checking in to see those BFP's come in) but for now I just need to take a break. This is too overwhelming.


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Floridagirl :happydance:

xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

K, so sorry about the spotting..

AFM, bfn this morning!:shrug: I have NEVER seen an evap like that on an FRER.. I'm so confused and sad right now..


----------



## Madrid98

Babykiser is nice to have you back with us again. Happy birthday!! And what a lovely, supportive doctor you have; I hope you'll get some answers from those tests. I have the feeling there's nothing wrong with you though. But let's see what you get. 

K12345t I'm sorry about the spotting & that it makes you so sad. Ttc is hard; too hard at times!! But just think is worth it at the end :hugs:

FloridaGirl what do you mean bfn? With a FRER? Don't you have another test from another brand to get a 2nd result? I don't like FRER!!! hope it's still bfp for you!! Fx'd


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I tested with an IC & FRER, that first test was an FRER that showed the 2nd line.. Then this morning, nothing. snow white, I'm so freaking confused


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - I'm glad you're back. So sorry it was a chemical :hugs: but really glad you have a supportive Doc! 

Florida - I just don't believe that was an evap, it was so clear! I really hope it was just an extra sensitive one and that's why the others aren't picking it up. When will you test again?

AFM - Sore bbs, heavy feeling and I thought AF was coming this morning but nope! Really hope this is my month even after the BFN yesterday xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm holding out till 14DPO to test again.. that's when AF is due.. I'm so gutted


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oh girl! :hugs: That must be such a downer! You were only 9DPO and like you said some FRERs can be 12 miu and others 25miu so maybe it was a mixed batch? I got a complete snow white yesterday but I really do believe I'm PG cos of the sore BBs which I've never had before and we have the same symptoms! I'll be testing Wednesday too so we can brave the HPT together!! xoxo


----------



## mrsthomas623

Floridagirl- dont be discouraged! I got my barely there bFP on an IC in the afternoon... then next morning BFN on an IC, went out and bought FRER and took it in the afternoon after holding it for a few hours and BFP. :hugs: and this was all at 14 and 15dpo!


----------



## momof3wants5

Oh, wow! One day to catch up on......

*Babykiser* - Happy birthday and I am so glad that your OB is awesome! I had a friend that took prescription strength Folic Acid - for some reason her body burned through it like mad, so she needed it as well and she now has two healthy boys - but the first one was born at 3lbs - before they found the folic acid issue - i am glad that your doctor did this - you can never have too much as it is water soluable. You will be joining me again next month! I know it! Today is DH's birthday - so happy birthday to all my virgos! :thumbup:

*Amommy* - I was just laughing at your post about the baby asprin. Was it St. Joseph's baby aspirin? I am so old that St. Joe's is what they gave me for fever as a kid!! Yes, they tasted good - I remember taking like 8 or 9 once - good thing I did not hurt myself! The lid just screwed off!!! :dohh:

*Florida* - Remember that I got a similar line at 10dpo and then at 11dpo it faded to barely there. I had too much water the second night so my pee was very faintly yellow that morning. The next day I went to bed thirsty - nicer line on 12dpo. Those damn FRER are the best i could buy, but I was wishing that i had IC tests in the house those days. Your line was very clear - I think that you must be BFP - but give it another day and don't drink too much. Stop drinking like 2-3 hours before bed, empty your bladder before bed and pee in a plastic cup in the morning! When you dip the test, swirl the stick in the cup - I don't know why but friend told me this years ago and I have always done it - blind faith, not really sure if it helps???? :shrug:

As for me ladies - I had a bit of a scare this morning - I opened my eyes at 4:45am, about 30 minutes earlier than when I usually wake, and i stuck the thermometer in my mouth. My temp was 97.78, which is a pretty big drop from the 98.29 I have been getting this week. (the thermometer was not really in the same "bite" I usually hold it in) I fell asleep again after this temp and at 5:20am when i woke up for real, it was 98.2. My thermometer has a memory so i just looked at the temps now. The reason that i took it twice was that I took it the first time and felt like i fell asleep while it was temping so when i woke up for real i took it again. Just went to record the temps and freaked out as the drop, if real, could be a sign of m/c. Now i am so nervous! KMFX that it was a fluke. I am going to a huge JBF baby consignment sale today with a friend and I haven't even told her yet that I am BFP, so I don't want this to ruin my mood. She is 20wks and knows that I am TTC - I need to stay happy for her but my temps are so damn even keel they look like straight lines compared to some charts I have seen, so this makes me nervous and I am not sure which temp to record? I feel like the second one, but am I just saying that b/c i want to ignore the first one?? Is it wishful thinking? :nope:

GL to all of our other testers! FX for more BFPs!


----------



## Babykiser

*kt*- sorry about the spotting hun :hugs: and i know how crazy and emotional this whole ttc process is....but we are here for u whenever u need us.

*floridagirl*- wow thats nuts!!! i seen those two lines very well!!! i do not think that was an evap!!! no way. hang in there hun :flower:

*madrid*- thank you! :) and i agree with u as well, i dont think anything is wrong with me, but im glad that i will get to have test results to give the 100% answer.

*lolli*- thank you! :)

*momof3*- happy birthday to your dh!! hope u and your family have a great day today! and i was excited about the prescription folic acid..no such thing as too much :) oh and hunnie i wouldnt worry about that first temp u too this morning! im sure it was just a fluke, especially when u took it again and it was higher. have fun at the baby sale today and try not to worry too much. buy u and baby some nice things :) my fx'd are crossed for u!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Momof3 - I hope everything is okay. Maybe your temp wasn't accurate because you woke up earlier than normal? I've got no clue when it comes to temps though. Hope you and DH enjoy his birthday and relax!

A question for everyone - Did you have many Soy side effects after O? I'm so hopeful because of the sore nipples, hoping it's not a side effect of Soy :( xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

hmmm not sure about that one lolli, i never did get sore bbs. even though my bfp was short lived i didnt get them then either.


----------



## Madrid98

Momof3 don't worry about your temp as they fluctuate while pregnant. That's one of the reason why doctors recommend to stop temping after you get your bfp so that you won't get obsessed. Just enjoy shopping!!!

babykiser nice to read you again!! I think you've taking it quite well but if you need to talk you know where I am. :hugs:

lollypopbop I don't think I had the sore bbs either. But what a did had was the cramping for about 2 days around 6dpo and something like a stabbing sort of pain in my left bb 8 or 9 dpo. 
My symptoms and yours may be different so don't stress if they don't match.

XX


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- thanks so much! ya know the short time i was pg for some reason i was not 100% connected...but i was super excited :cloud9: part of me just felt like i had to have my reservations just in case the worse happened :( so this time i did not spend weeks crying, i had a few days. but the whole time i kept telling myself no matter what there was nothing i could have done. i think last time that was huge for me..i kept replaying everything i had done thinking i was responsible. im still taking it day by day, but im staying positive and hoping my time will come. unlike everything else in life, pregnancy is not something we can work at and become better at. all we can do it keep ourselves healthy and pray for the best. but like i said before having you ladies has helped me out so much!! i have amazing people to talk to who understand the fustrations of ttc and iam grateful to have that :) it helps the healing process.


----------



## Madrid98

You're so right! It's out of our hands and even when we do everything right it may not happen. Just take it one day at a time and don't be afraid to cry or to feel sad; we're entitle to our emotions. 
Have you started with soy? What days are you taking it this time?

I think I'm going to take it again once I get af but this time cd2-6.


----------



## Babykiser

Yes i started soy on cd3(on cd5 today) and cd7 will be my last dose. cd 3 i took 80mg, but from cd4 on i will take 120mg. i took 120mg last time thru cd3-7. I found that i had very little side effects last time. So I think keeping it the same will work for me. 

how much are tou going to take? Will you be taking anything else?


----------



## Madrid98

Ill be taking the same as last time when I got my bfp. 40, 80, 120, 120 & 160 mg. Either that or I'll change the last 2 days to 160 and 200mg. 

I also take epo from the time I finish soy to O and I'm considering baby aspirin after soy and for the whole cycle but not sure yet. I still have time to see my gp before I get to that point. I don't expect af until 14th or 15th sept.


----------



## Lollipopbop

It's feels like AF is coming!:cry: I really hope it's not! It's too early, right? xo


----------



## amommy

Ok ladies I Have a question about cramping. I took soy 200mg days 2-6 and ovulated on cd 15. I am now CD21 and for the past 2 days I have had strong cramps, like achey heaviness, almost like something is inside there pushing out, it also makes me feel like I have to pee, and I can't get comfortable. 

I am wondering if I should go see the doc or what could be causing this. I NEVER get cramping, not with AF, not ever.. Could it be the soy?


----------



## Lollipopbop

amommy said:


> Ok ladies I Have a question about cramping. I took soy 200mg days 2-6 and ovulated on cd 15. I am now CD21 and for the past 2 days I have had strong cramps, like achey heaviness, almost like something is inside there pushing out, it also makes me feel like I have to pee, and I can't get comfortable.
> 
> I am wondering if I should go see the doc or what could be causing this. I NEVER get cramping, not with AF, not ever.. Could it be the soy?

Could be the Soy. I got cramping after O on and off but I get really bad AF cramps anyway. It might be a good sign xo


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopbop said:


> It's feels like AF is coming!:cry: I really hope it's not! It's too early, right? xo

It may be implantation cramps. They feel like af is coming but as you said it's too early. How long is your LP?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid - I'm not sure how long LP is. This is my first month using OPKs and knowing when I've O'ed so I have no clue :wacko: If I try and rack my brain then the cycle before my 2 long long cyles my CBFM said I o'ed on cd16 and my cycle was 29 days so would that make it 13? But that was before the long cycles and Soy. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

If that's the case it could well be implantation cramps because as I said before is too early. I really hope is that!! Fx'ed for you!! But this means you'll have to wait another 2-3 days to get an accurate result on a hpt


----------



## Lollipopbop

I hope you're right. I won't be able to control myself if I actually get my BFP. Sometimes it feels like it's going to happen and then sometimes it feels like it's never going to happen and I can't imagine how happy I'll be! Feeling so emotional haha xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

It's understandable to think is never going to happen but I'm sure it will for you sooner or later. And I'm sure you'll enjoy every minute of it, morning sickness included!!
XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid98 said:


> It's understandable to think is never going to happen but I'm sure it will for you sooner or later. And I'm sure you'll enjoy every minute of it, morning sickness included!!
> XX

:rofl: You're right! Us TTC'ers are the only women who will happily welcome any pregnancy symptom with open arms! xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3* (or anyone else who might know) - I'm going to try Soy again this cycle, but I'm also considering adding *Red Raspberry Leaf*, *Evening Primrose Oil*, and *Royal Jelly* - Anyone have any suggestions as to dosing and ideas as to what days you're supposed to take them?! Also, I heard someone say you should steer clear of EPO if you have progesterone issues - Anyone else hear that?!

*Floridagirl* - That's crazy!! I have to believe that was a BFP... not sure what's going on there. GL, girlie


----------



## lisap2008

Hi I hope its okay to jump in with a quick question, I have PCOS but now that I am older I ovulate on my own normally around cd14 , but I am wondering if the eggs I am ovulating are not very big because I litterally have no tww symptoms anymore till closer to AF.
so I am wondering if the soy can work like clomid and help me ovulate bigger better eggs?. 
any opinions welcome.:flower:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid, Sorry about your loss. I know I am late.
After taking a break with a weird 43 days cycle (no charting, no OPK, no temping).
I am back to restart soya, this will be soya cycle #2 - Taking soya day 3 (today) to day 7.
Will start testing CD10.
Congratulations to the ladies with the BFPs


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome back lollybabe & thanks. Hope this month works better for both of us!!

Lisap welcome! For what I've read it's supposed to help creating a bigger, stronger eggy. If your cycles are regular you could try it once & see. Other ladies had used for the same reason as you. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!!!

Xx


----------



## Madrid98

MomtoIandE said:


> *Momof3* (or anyone else who might know) - I'm going to try Soy again this cycle, but I'm also considering adding *Red Raspberry Leaf*, *Evening Primrose Oil*, and *Royal Jelly* - Anyone have any suggestions as to dosing and ideas as to what days you're supposed to take them?! Also, I heard someone say you should steer clear of EPO if you have progesterone issues - Anyone else hear that?!
> 
> *Floridagirl* - That's crazy!! I have to believe that was a BFP... not sure what's going on there. GL, girlie

I took epo the month Ive got my bfp & you can only take it until you O. Didn't heard about the progesterone & epo so :shrug: I used to take 1 capsule a day even though in the box said to take three. Just don't like to take too many things.

Do you how much folic acid is the recommended dose because in here they say 400 but I keep reading about other amounts. 

Xx


----------



## amommy

Well after almost 2 days of constant cramping, it has died down some this afternoon.. Hope that isn't a bad thing!! still have the full pressure feeling, just not the cramps!


----------



## MomtoIandE

So here's my plan -

1. Soy Isoflavones: CD2-6 (75, 150, 150, 175, 175)
2. Evening Primrose Oil: 3,000mg CD5-Ovulation
3. Royal Jelly: 1,000mg every day
4. Prenatal vitamin with DHA: every day
5. Calcium: 500mg every day

I also plan to buy Red raspberry leaf (tones uterine lining) and a Folic acid supplement to take every day, and I'm considering increasing my B6. I wanted to take Red clover, licorice root, and tribulus, but I can't (as I'm still BFing) I also wanted to take Maca root (for libido), but wasn't sure it would be a good idea to take with Soy... so I'm giving it to DH, as it does wonderful stuff for male fertility too!!

If I O on the same timeline as last cycle, this will give me O on CD11. BD plan: CD7, CD9-11... those are the days we BD'd when we got PG w.DD, so hopefully it'll work!! 

*Madrid* - My prenatal has 800mg of Folic acid (RDA), and Momof3 said she was taking like 2,400mg/day.... 

As for EPO and progesterone, after doing more reading I learned that EPO actually helps to balance progesterone and estrogen, so I'm really excited about trying it!!!!


----------



## momof3wants5

Hi, ladies. Just checking in - DH has worked all day since I got back from that baby consignment sale. :nope: It's Labor Day weekend and every year, Denver has The Taste of Colorado festival from Friday - Monday and Dh works it. It is great extra $$ but it always messes with his birthday. Anyway we are celebrating tomorrow at lunch before he goes in for the night shift. (He's a cop).

I have not had any other bad signs today so i am hoping that temp was a fluke - guess I will know when i get up tomorrow. I know that I should stop temping but until I get into the doc on Sep 13, I am so nervous - i feel like I have imagined all of this! So I am temping for another 10 days - I am obsessive by nature, so nothing new there. :dohh:

So I shopped all day - this morning was the consignment sale and I got this awesome Graco cradle/swing thing - I loved it cause it is AC adaptable and I hate running out of batteries! But get this, you can adjust the seat to swing front to back or side to side, it has 6 speeds, like 20+ songs built in and (this is my favorite part) I can plug the iPod into it!! :happydance: My son was so cute, he goes, "Mom the baby can listen to my songs too!!" and he listens to hip-hop, Van Halen and 70's stuff - LOL :haha: Anyway this thing is like $189 and I grabbed it for $50 in new condition! I was excited about that - keep imagining it in the nursery - maybe that will bring me luck. 

Then later after DH went to work, his sister came over and we went and bought him a new suit, shirts & ties. He doesn't wear suits much these days and has one really nice navy suit, but there is a dinner we are supposed to go to in October and today I bought him a black suit with very light pinstripes - it was a $575 suit that i snagged for less than $175! Man I was the bargain queen today! The hardest part was the shirt and tie - holy crap, i am old - when i was younger your either got white or blue shirts, now they had an entire aisle of colors, stripes, etc - it took us longer for the 2 shirts & ties than it did for the suit. With a DH who wears uniforms, I don't get to "Dress-up" shop for him much - I can't wait to see him in it - he gets to be my Ken doll for one night! :happydance:

Anyway - I am babbling - 
*MomtoIandE* - yeah EPO until O and then stop. 
Royal Jelly, prefarable in capsule form, can be used everyday. 
Folic Acid i am taking 2400 in addition to the 800 in my multi vit. Folic acid over 2000 per day is supposed to help with your O and fertility. 
I did not use red raspberry though I have heard great things. Just stop after this cycle as it can cause contractions. Start again at 38w to help start labor and help with milk. 
I used red clover with my Soy - it was in the pills I was taking - it is a weak phytoestrogen so it works with Soy in the same way. 

I am going to bed - will check in with you all tomorrow - g'nite!:sleep:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Madrid98 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> *Momof3* (or anyone else who might know) - I'm going to try Soy again this cycle, but I'm also considering adding *Red Raspberry Leaf*, *Evening Primrose Oil*, and *Royal Jelly* - Anyone have any suggestions as to dosing and ideas as to what days you're supposed to take them?! Also, I heard someone say you should steer clear of EPO if you have progesterone issues - Anyone else hear that?!
> 
> *Floridagirl* - That's crazy!! I have to believe that was a BFP... not sure what's going on there. GL, girlie
> 
> I took epo the month Ive got my bfp & you can only take it until you O. Didn't heard about the progesterone & epo so :shrug: I used to take 1 capsule a day even though in the box said to take three. Just don't like to take too many things.
> 
> Do you how much folic acid is the recommended dose because in here they say 400 but I keep reading about other amounts.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I think folic acid is one of those that your body takes what it needs and pees the rest out. I have always just taken what is in my prenatal vitamin and so far with DS and little bean- seems to be working.


----------



## lollybabe2011

lisap2008 said:


> Hi I hope its okay to jump in with a quick question, I have PCOS but now that I am older I ovulate on my own normally around cd14 , but I am wondering if the eggs I am ovulating are not very big because I litterally have no tww symptoms anymore till closer to AF.
> so I am wondering if the soy can work like clomid and help me ovulate bigger better eggs?.
> any opinions welcome.:flower:

Lisa,
I am a PCOS lady as well, I do ovulate most times, I think the last cycle was anovulatory though as it was 43 days, and average cycle 32 days. I usually get 1-2 extremely long cycle once a year that I believe they are anovulatory.
I am using Soya for same reason.
Although I plan to use soya for 3 cycles and then move on to femara in november or december.


----------



## misskat29

Lisap2008 & lollybabe2011 - I too have pcos. 

I don't know if I ovulate every cycle, but guessed I did as I was under the impression you didn't get your period until you had ovulated - feel a bit thick now reading you can have anovulatory cycles?

My cycles are So erratic - anything from 40-70 days in length. 

I no I must ovulate at some point as i have been pregnant twice . First time I had a mmc, second time I took soy and it must have either bought ovulation forward or made me actually ovulate, as I got a bfp on cd35!

This is my first cycle ttc#2 and I took soy exacty as I did last time, but am on cd38 and no sign of af and defo NO bfp? So who knows. Maybe it's not made me ov? 

I find it all very frustrating, the waiting! Not so much the bfn, but the waiting for my af to arrive when it decides to show it's ugly face :(


----------



## misskat29

Ok ladies, having realised you can have anovulatory cycles, I have just done alot of reading of the wonderful world wide web and realised there is a high % I do not ovulate.

I no alot of you will tell me that I should try temping, but I just can't. I have tried before and have never got on with it. I can't do mornings (even having a baby hasn't got me used to early rising! And I'm not a v good sleeper, as I wake often in the night etc) so I'm ruling that out.

Just wanted some advice of what I should do next cycle? This cycle I did cd3-7 and took 120mg each day. Cd38 and no bfp and no af later and me thinking I haven't ovulated, so soy didn't kick start my ovaries.

Any suggestions on the amounts I should take next go?


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Momof3* - I totally meant to write you about the temp thing, and then forgot!!! Girl, I did the same thing with my first ... I temped until 9w!!! And during that time, there were some crazy drops that had me terrified. I can send you my chart, if you'd like... But with Evelyn, I decided I wasn't going to drive myself nuts like that. After I got my BFP, my birthday was right around the corner, and I decided it would be my birthday gift - so on my birthday, at 20DPO, I stopped cold turkey. I am sure your little soy bean is just fine!!! I am so happy for you. And your swing sounds awesome!!!! Yeah, I wish I had gotten one that plugged in. Those batteries are costly!! Mmmm... a man in a suit -- yum!!!!!

*MrsThomas* & *Momof3*- Thanks for the info on Folic acid - I'm definitely buying a supplement today. I know it's excellent for baby, and if it helps with O, all the better!!!

*Misskat* - That sucks you think temping might not be an option... Unfortunately it is the only at-home method for confirming O. The next best thing would be to use OPKs. I'd test twice a day -- between 10a and bedtime. If you get a +OPK, _chances are_ you're O'ing, but again you can't know for sure without temping. And even though most women O 12-48 hrs after their first +OPK, some women take up to 5 days (and some don't go on to O at all). As for Soy, I took 75, 150, 175, 175 CD6-9 last cycle (missed CD5), and I O'd on CD14. This month I'm doing 75, 150, 150, 175, 175 CD2-6 and hoping for O on CD11. Some take more, some take less...


----------



## misskat29

MumtoIandE - I no, temping would be the answer for me, I have tried it. But i was so inconsistent! I just got annoyed with myself! I'm not sure opks work if you have pcos either, never ever have I had a +?

Sod it - I've just convinced myself to try temping. It's hit me, I'm back at work now and my alarm always goes off at the same time. So I can take it then. Iim going to do it

Wish me luck


----------



## misskat29

First step to temping taken - iPhone app is downloading


----------



## lisap2008

lollybabe2011 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I hope its okay to jump in with a quick question, I have PCOS but now that I am older I ovulate on my own normally around cd14 , but I am wondering if the eggs I am ovulating are not very big because I litterally have no tww symptoms anymore till closer to AF.
> so I am wondering if the soy can work like clomid and help me ovulate bigger better eggs?.
> any opinions welcome.:flower:
> 
> Lisa,
> I am a PCOS lady as well, I do ovulate most times, I think the last cycle was anovulatory though as it was 43 days, and average cycle 32 days. I usually get 1-2 extremely long cycle once a year that I believe they are anovulatory.
> I am using Soya for same reason.
> Although I plan to use soya for 3 cycles and then move on to femara in november or december.Click to expand...

I was anovulatory for a long time when I was young , now that I am old I ovulate every month but I am just not sure how good the eggs are and I am hoping the soy helps make bigger and hopefully more eggs, twins would be great because my next pregnancy will most likely be my last. 
so anyway I started soy last night I am going to do it cd 2-6 in dosses 160 160 160 200 200. after my dose last night I got a bad headache and fatigue so at least I know its working. I have taken soy before and had a good ovulation with it although that was over a year ago , we have been TTC sence 2008 so I hope it works this month. I have two psychics saying they see a conception happening in October 2011 so thats exciting .


----------



## Madrid98

Amommy I'm sure those cramps are implantation cramps. I wish I could say I'm feeling them too but so far 4dpo & just a bit uncomfortable but that's all. 

Misskat good luck with charting bbt! 

Xx


----------



## lollybabe2011

misskat29 said:


> Ok ladies, having realised you can have anovulatory cycles, I have just done alot of reading of the wonderful world wide web and realised there is a high % I do not ovulate.
> 
> I no alot of you will tell me that I should try temping, but I just can't. I have tried before and have never got on with it. I can't do mornings (even having a baby hasn't got me used to early rising! And I'm not a v good sleeper, as I wake often in the night etc) so I'm ruling that out.
> 
> Just wanted some advice of what I should do next cycle? This cycle I did cd3-7 and took 120mg each day. Cd38 and no bfp and no af later and me thinking I haven't ovulated, so soy didn't kick start my ovaries.
> 
> Any suggestions on the amounts I should take next go?

Misskat,
Consider going higher with the soy, also try increasing dose gradually. The problem with PCOS, PCOS tend to have higher levels of LH, so sometimes ovulation testing kit not very accurate e.g. I usually have a light red line on OPK regardless, darker than control notice about 12-24hrs but I feel ovulation pain, may be better to say what I think is ovulation pain.

I am a great believer of checking for cervical mucus, and feeling for your cervix.
Temp does not work for me, although I try when I can, I work anywhere btw 70 - 125 hrs a week ( I get to sleep at work but not all the time, and most times is often interrupted).
I conceived my son within 1 month of trying as well but I wasn,t as heavy (weight) as I am now and I am also 5 years older. 
We can keeping trying and praying, hopefully it will be soon

HTH


----------



## Babykiser

MomtoIandE said:


> So here's my plan -
> 
> 1. Soy Isoflavones: CD2-6 (75, 150, 150, 175, 175)
> 2. Evening Primrose Oil: 3,000mg CD5-Ovulation
> 3. Royal Jelly: 1,000mg every day
> 4. Prenatal vitamin with DHA: every day
> 5. Calcium: 500mg every day
> 
> I also plan to buy Red raspberry leaf (tones uterine lining) and a Folic acid supplement to take every day, and I'm considering increasing my B6. I wanted to take Red clover, licorice root, and tribulus, but I can't (as I'm still BFing) I also wanted to take Maca root (for libido), but wasn't sure it would be a good idea to take with Soy... so I'm giving it to DH, as it does wonderful stuff for male fertility too!!
> 
> If I O on the same timeline as last cycle, this will give me O on CD11. BD plan: CD7, CD9-11... those are the days we BD'd when we got PG w.DD, so hopefully it'll work!!
> 
> *Madrid* - My prenatal has 800mg of Folic acid (RDA), and Momof3 said she was taking like 2,400mg/day....
> 
> As for EPO and progesterone, after doing more reading I learned that EPO actually helps to balance progesterone and estrogen, so I'm really excited about trying it!!!!

what is royal jelly? i always hear about it, but i have not googled it :shrug:

and with the folic acid my dr put me on a prescription and i think it has a high dossage around 2,000 or more.

*momof3* - wow what a day you had!!! you got some awesome deals :happydance: hope all of that put u in a happy mood about your temps :)


----------



## misskat29

Just found this on the wonderful google!


While there are a number of different &#8220;superfoods&#8221; that have proven to be highly effective at helping with fertility, Royal Jelly is more than likely the reigning King&#8230;or Queen of the bunch. This nutrient dense substance is a secretion that comes from glands in young worker bees, and is used to not only create a queen bee for procreation, but is also fed to honey bee larvae to provide them with optimal health and growth.

Royal Jelly is rich in amino acids, lipids, sugars, vitamins, and most importantly, proteins. It contains high levels of vitamins D and E, and also has ample levels of iron and calcium. As all of these are essential to proper health and organ function, it is very easy to see how Royal Jelly can help with in assisting with fertility.

Watch Video: Fertility Superfood Royal Jelly


Royal Jelly
Regular consumption of high-quality Royal Jelly has been shown to help balance hormones. This makes it beneficial to those individuals that suffer from a hormonal imbalance, as it helps to provide support to the endocrine system. It can also help with problems that are related to hormonal imbalance, such as polycystic ovarian syndrome or irregular menstrual cycles. Some studies have shown that Royal Jelly has the propensity to mimic human estrogen, which can help those that suffer from low estrogen levels.

Royal Jelly is primarily sold as a dietary supplement that can be used for a variety of issues. Some of the things that Royal Jelly has been used for include:

&#8226;	To increase libido
&#8226;	Support egg health
&#8226;	Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
&#8226;	To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
&#8226;	To naturally boost the bodies immune system
&#8226;	To help treat auto-immune problems like non-rheumatoid arthritis

You can usually find Royal Jelly in capsule or liquid form. The liquid form is placed into a honey base, that can be taken orally or mixed into beverages, meal-replacement shakes or smoothies. When purchasing Royal Jelly, you want to make sure that you only choose pure, high-quality jelly from a reputable source. Make sure there are no preservatives, additives or chemicals to the jelly, so that it does not counteract what you are trying to do to boost your fertility.

It is extremely important to note that Royal Jelly should not be taken by everyone. As with anything, even those things that are natural, it is possible for an individual to have an allergic reaction from consuming the jelly. If you know that you have an allergy to bee stings or even an allergy to honey, you should not take Royal Jelly, as side affects and reactions can include minor to severe skin irritations, difficulty breathing or even anaphylactic shock.


----------



## misskat29

Wow - well, after reading a bit on royal jelly, it defo seems like worth a try for me. Especially as it helps with pcos and irregular cycles!


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Babykiser really pleased that doc is going to be doing something positive for you. FX'd xxx

Congrats Floridagirl xxx

I will stalk you all again in a couple of days. So much to catch up on will have to stalk reguarly xxx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Wow, Royal Jelly sounds like a miracle pill haha! I think I'll have to try some, if I'm out this month which I hope I'm not!! BBs are getting more sore every day and nipples seem to be a bit darker according to OH. FX for me ladies!! xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Are you testing tomorrow lollypopbop?

Im going to buy royal jelly tuesday if I can after work. Thats my first day back!! Arghhh!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid - I'm going to test on Wednesday which is 14DPO to be safe! Hope it goes well and I can be on the BFP list haha woo!

Hope Royal Jelly does the trick for you xoxo


----------



## misskat29

Madrid98 said:


> Are you testing tomorrow lollypopbop?
> 
> Im going to buy royal jelly tuesday if I can after work. Thats my first day back!! Arghhh!!!

I've just ordered some after reading google

Good luck Tuesday!

My first wk back after 10months off wasn't too bad. Would rather stay home tho :(


----------



## Madrid98

Its been 7 wks off for me but i always feel like this just before going back. Im glad the days pass quickly. 

X


----------



## Babykiser

wow yea that royal jelly sounds nice! are u suppose to take it your whole cycle?


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Royal jelly* - Looks like you guys have found everything I read about too :winkwink: What really made me excited was the idea of growing lots of big healthy eggs, ready to pop with the help of my Soy!!! And yes, I believe you're supposed to take it your entire cycle, but someone please chime in if that's not true.

*EPO* - So I know this is supposed to help with CM, and I read that it helps to balance progesterone and estrogen, but does it do anything else specifically?

*Red raspberry leaf, Folic acid, B6* - Well, I can't find RRL anywhere. And I can only find Folic acid and B6 in tablet form *sigh* ... I really hate tablets, as I'm convinced they just end up in the toilet ... need to keep looking. :wacko:

About to take my second dose of Soy :happydance:


----------



## k12345t

Hi guys,
My temp dropped from 98.7 yesterday to 98.2 today, and I've been spotting bright red for 4 days now. :( You have all been so supportive & I've learned so much from all of you! I think I'm going to take this month off. I'm just getting too gutted each time I get that BFN. So hopefully I have a lower stress month and when I come back, I see a whole lot of BFP's!! Especially from you Florida-- that is so frustrating that you got a BFN the next day, I am heartbroken for you! 

Take care everyone!
Katie


----------



## Lollipopbop

k12345t - So sorry you're feeling down! The TTC journey is such a hard one and not always fair :( try and relax, sending loads of love and positivity to you!! :hugs: xoxo


----------



## Babykiser

*katie*- so sorry about all of this hun :hugs: i hope u find some comfort in knowing that your time will come! and it will be so special and sweet! and sometimes time off is needed. we will be here for u whenever u need, and lots of :dust: for when u return!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

How's everyone feeling? I'm 12dpo and have had on and off cramps a bit like AF.. hope she's not gonna show, though! Going crazy as I haven't tested since 9DPO but I'm glad I haven't got any tests in the house cos they'd be gone!! xo


----------



## Babykiser

*lollipop* - wow u are doing excellent by holding out on testing! i wish i had ur will power hehe!!! i am hoping u get your bfp though!! that would be awesome!!! did u take anything else besides soy this cycle?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - I know haha! I think I'll pick up some tests tomorrow and do a test with FMU on Wednesday. Just used Soy and it was my first go at it, we also DTD a lot more than usual so I hope it's worked! Thank you so much, I will be very disappointed if it's a BFN, first time I've had sore BBs so I hope it's not because of Soy. There's so much waiting with TTC :( xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone :flower:

so sorry to those of you who've had a tough cycle.. i know how much it sucks :hugs:

is anyone else feeling really really bloated?? i'm only 6dpo (i think) and feel stupidly bloated around my middle. i've got my 'fat' jeans on & the waist is digging in... i not like!! also had a scary episode of blurred vision last wk & some vivid dreams - but trying hard not to ss.... :wacko:

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

rjsmam - I had a vivid nightmare the other day, I even woke up screaming! It was horrible! Around 4dpo I was also very dizzy. I assume it's the soy? xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

Lollipopbop said:


> rjsmam - I had a vivid nightmare the other day, I even woke up screaming! It was horrible! Around 4dpo I was also very dizzy. I assume it's the soy? xoxo

oh most likely!! this is my 2nd soy cycle, the only common thing so far is the extreme sore boobs.. but the dreams etc could be due to upping the dose! and the big tummy is likely related to chocolate :winkwink:

x


----------



## momof3wants5

Good morning!! I guess my low temp was a fluke as the last two days were back to 98.23 and 98.24. Thank God cause I was so worried.

Having a lazy day here - kids playing outside, DH has to work later and I am stuffy! Now i remeber the stuffy nose deal with being prego! Ugh!

As for Royal Jelly - I am still taking it, so I know it's safe. 

Bloating - yeah, like the Goodyear blimp with soy! From the third day I took it all the way through now - I mean at 5w4d it is not normal to be so fat looking! LOL - but yes, soy made me look like a blimp with bloat! But it worked - I'm prego and soon enough I will be able to wear my shirt that says "I can grow people. What's your super power?" and then the world will know it's a baby, not fat - haha! That day can't come soon enough.

MomtoIandE - Yes, the royal Jelly is awesome and i am still hoping that with soy, clover, Royal Jelly and Tribulus, my body released two eggs - God I am trying not to think about it, but I am so nervous (with butterflies) to know what the doc is going to see. KMFX!


----------



## Lollipopbop

rjsmam - Did Soy make you have the sore bbs or do you usually get them? This is the first time I've ever had sore bbs (mainly nipples) and I thought it was a promising sign but I guess it's the Soy?

Momto3 - Glad your temp is back up so now you can relax haha! xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

Lollipopbop said:


> rjsmam - Did Soy make you have the sore bbs or do you usually get them? This is the first time I've ever had sore bbs (mainly nipples) and I thought it was a promising sign but I guess it's the Soy?
> 
> Momto3 - Glad your temp is back up so now you can relax haha! xoxo

yes it did - from even before ov date, which was unusual for me.. although not really sore nipples.. but everyone is different so still hoping that this is promising for you!

i feel like i will pop if i come into contact with anything pointy... boobs and belly! coupled with cramps now.. gah

x


----------



## Madrid98

Jo, you'll find out in about a week. Not bad!! I know about the feeling floated. I was like that. Even my friends thought it was twins!

I've been having backache myself and like shooting pain in my left bb. Why only in that one? God knows! I had a bit of cramping last night but it went away. I haven't been feeling very happy since yesterday. Always after you mc your 2ww symptoms are much more acute and these are making me feel very sad. I can't help it and I wish I could just fast forward to Wednesday when my af will come for good and I can go back to start from zero. 

X


----------



## Lollipopbop

rjsmam said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> rjsmam - Did Soy make you have the sore bbs or do you usually get them? This is the first time I've ever had sore bbs (mainly nipples) and I thought it was a promising sign but I guess it's the Soy?
> 
> Momto3 - Glad your temp is back up so now you can relax haha! xoxo
> 
> yes it did - from even before ov date, which was unusual for me.. although not really sore nipples.. but everyone is different so still hoping that this is promising for you!
> 
> i feel like i will pop if i come into contact with anything pointy... boobs and belly! coupled with cramps now.. gah
> 
> xClick to expand...

I haven't felt bloated, hope it doesn't last long for you! It's not really my boobs just my nipples and that's been since 4DPO and they get worse every day it seems.. hope it means something!! xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

Madrid - Sorry you're feeling blue! :( Hope the TWW goes quickly for you :hugs: xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Jo, you'll find out in about a week. Not bad!! I know about the feeling floated. I was like that. Even my friends thought it was twins!
> 
> I've been having backache myself and like shooting pain in my left bb. Why only in that one? God knows! I had a bit of cramping last night but it went away. I haven't been feeling very happy since yesterday. Always after you mc your 2ww symptoms are much more acute and these are making me feel very sad. I can't help it and I wish I could just fast forward to Wednesday when my af will come for good and I can go back to start from zero.
> 
> X

aw Madrid - wish i could give you one of these in person :hugs: hope a cyber hug helps a little. i guess the next couple days will be hard & I can understand about this tww being so tough. here's hoping Wed promptly brings your last af for 9 months (or a sneaky bfp!!).


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- sending u lots of :hugs: sorry u are feeling down!! agh i wish this whole ttc thing was easy for all of us. hang in there hun xx


----------



## misskat29

Madrid98 - good luck tomorrow. Chin up chick x


----------



## amommy

So ladies after all those lines yesterday, Today I wake up to neg tests and spot/light flow AF.. I am only 8 dpo according to FF, that would mean only a 7 day luteal phase.. THAT really sucks!! Is it possible to have such a short luteal phase? do you think its my age? could the soy have done it? any comments are welcome, and thank you!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

amommy, I had the same thing on 8dpo, spot/light flow on 8DPO, then spotted again on 11DPO

AFM, AF got me.. I'm so pissed at myself for taking that damn FRER apart, I'm *sure *that that is what gave me the evap.. I was just so sure it was a bfp because it was pink, not grey, or white, like what you normally think an evap to be. :shrug: Oh well, I'm taking VitB to help lengthen my LP, because it came 2 days early at 12DPO..!

AF hasn't been easy on me at all, the cramps have been hardly bearable..

So I'm on to Soy Cycle#2, I think I'm going to change my dates to CD3-7 & take 160, 160, 160, 200, 200.. I'm not sure yet..


----------



## Lollipopbop

Florida - :hugs: I can't believe it turned out to be an evap, that's so evil! If I were you, I'd send the company an angry email!! I know that's not the point but still :( So sorry you're suffering with cramps. Good luck for this month!

AFM - Right! This morning I had to POAS so I took out an OPK and it came up with a second line straight away and the test line is darker than the control!! I really don't think I can be ovulating because I got the pains in my sides, pos OPK and EWCM earlier in the month when I did O. 

At the moment the AF type cramps have gone, watery CM, pressure 'down there' and nipples are still sore. What's going on? ANY input is appreciated. 

I really hope I'm not ovulating this late :( xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lollipopbop, test with an HPT! That's how I knew to test with one back when I got my positive HPT, I got a positive OPK first!


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Lollipopbop, test with an HPT! That's how I knew to test with one back when I got my positive HPT, I got a positive OPK first!

Omg! I don't want to get too excited but I'm really hoping this is it! Going to get some HPTs today, need to hold my wee haha! xo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Pls update asap! I'm sure this is it xx


----------



## rjsmam

good luck lollipobop!!!

floridagirl - can i ask - did the opk go positive in the morning with fmu, when you'd usually use an hpt, - or later in the day when you'd usually use an opk?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I didn't have a chance to test in the morning with FMU, it was SMU or TMU, I believe.


----------



## Madrid98

+opk is a good sign of bfp!!! Go for it lollipopbop!!!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks everyone! I'm going to get some HPTs in a little while!

There's a pic of it, it's the one of the darkest OPK's I've ever had!! :D I don't think I could be ovulating again, I hope not!!!
 



Attached Files:







jpge.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lollipopbop

Girls.. just got back and took HPT with 2MU.

I'm in shock. Don't know what to think. What do you think xoxo
 



Attached Files:







bfpmaybe.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FloridaGirl21

HAHA, you got a really good looking HPT there! Not faint or anything.. Congrats Lollipopbop!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

FloridaGirl21 said:


> HAHA, you got a really good looking HPT there! Not faint or anything.. Congrats Lollipopbop!!

I just can't believe it. I don't want to get overly excited because this is like everything I wanted and I just can't believe it

Do you think it's a true BFP?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

of course, that's definitely not an evap.. I screwed mine up by taking the test apart, that's why I had an evap.. You don't get pink lines on the test you took, unless it's a true BFP.. Congrats again!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I can't believe how quick the line came up. Feel like I'm dreaming. I'm rooting for all my Soy girls to get their BFPS!!


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations lollipopbop!. definately a BFP.:happydance:


----------



## autigers55

*Hi, I'm new here and was wondering if anyone has any success stories about how soy isoflavones has helped them ovulate. I'm on cd 3, with no ovulation last 2 cycles, and planned on starting the soy isoflavones today. What is the best dosage to take? I have the Spring valley 40mg brand from Wal-mart. I plan to take it tonight bc I am hoping to avoid any side effects. Thanks!*


----------



## rjsmam

Lollipopbop said:


> Girls.. just got back and took HPT with 2MU.
> 
> I'm in shock. Don't know what to think. What do you think xoxo

:bfp: :wohoo: CONGRATS!!! 

that's a lovely bfp with NO doubts, 2nd mu too.. woweees.... h&h 9 months...... 

here's hoping there's lots more to follow :happydance:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks rjsmam!! Can't believe it! I'm so excited but nervous too. 

I've booked in to see my GP on Thursday, can anyone tell me what I'm likely to expect? xo


----------



## rjsmam

Lollipopbop said:


> Thanks rjsmam!! Can't believe it! I'm so excited but nervous too.
> 
> I've booked in to see my GP on Thursday, can anyone tell me what I'm likely to expect? xo

:happydance::happydance::happydance: i think usually the gp does some basics & refers you to midwife & you get a later apmnt to visit them

buuuuut my ds is 8 so it's been a long time - hopefully someone more knowledgable will let you know :flower:


----------



## rjsmam

arg... started the day so hopeful.. had cramps but they felt different & I felt really upbeat & positive. had more vivid dreams and a temp hike.....

but now i'm fairly certain the cramps are now af cramps... looks like she's landing early for me again on soy.. just waiting for her :nope: *insert expletive*


----------



## tamarah

Congratulations Lollipopbop,

Really pleased for you wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xxx


----------



## Babykiser

*lollipop* - :bfp: :yipee: congrats hun!!!!!!!!! h&h 9 months!!!! woohooooo!!!!!! and here in the states the first appt is just to get blood work done and give u an edd. im sure it shouldnt be too much different than where u live!

*floridagirl*- :hugs: so sorry about af hun!!!!! omg cant believe that was an evap!!

*rjsmam*- when do u plan on testing? and how early did af get u last time u took soy?

well today i went to the dr and i got 11 tubes of blood drawn!!!! yea i was suprised when i seen all the tubes layed out! but im glad my dr is taking this seriously, but i wont get the results back until about 2 weeks. the nurse said because some of the tests are so extensive that they wont be back until then. so let the waiting begin :coffee:


----------



## rjsmam

Babykiser said:


> *lollipop* - :bfp: :yipee: congrats hun!!!!!!!!! h&h 9 months!!!! woohooooo!!!!!! and here in the states the first appt is just to get blood work done and give u an edd. im sure it shouldnt be too much different than where u live!
> 
> *floridagirl*- :hugs: so sorry about af hun!!!!! omg cant believe that was an evap!!
> 
> *rjsmam*- when do u plan on testing? and how early did af get u last time u took soy?
> 
> well today i went to the dr and i got 11 tubes of blood drawn!!!! yea i was suprised when i seen all the tubes layed out! but im glad my dr is taking this seriously, but i wont get the results back until about 2 weeks. the nurse said because some of the tests are so extensive that they wont be back until then. so let the waiting begin :coffee:

woweeees... 11!!! glad they are taking it serious tho

looks like i might not test at all if AF arrives... last month i started spotting at what i thought was 8dpo. will be sooo gutted.. af was mega painful last month too so am really not relishing her arrival 

if she stays away i'll test v soon as i have poas! if i try to hold off i get more disappointed as i kid myself into having something to wait for if you know what i mean!


----------



## Babykiser

yea i understand! well hopefully af stays far away from u!!!!!! gl hun!!!! :flower:


----------



## MomtoIandE

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, LOLLIPOPBOP!!!! That is a beautiful BFP!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Madrid98

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations Lollypopbop!!!! That's a super BFP!!! You did well to wait to get a super line as that one.:haha:
I'm so happy for you. I was a bit worried the past few days because I could feel your anxiety with the tww and how convinced you were of your bfp. You can't imagine how glad I'm you were right all along. :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## momof3wants5

Lillipopbop - Yeahhh!!! So excited for you - that is absolutley no doubt a big BFP!! Mine was never that dark and I POAS 10dpo,11dpo, 12dpo and 13dpo (Remember I am obsessive!) You are less than 2w behind me! Your EDD should be May 15th. Let me know if i am right when you go to the GP.

I don't know about the GP b/c I only see my OB when I am pg. Even if I am sick, I call him first so that I know any meds are safe. On our first visit, and keep in mind this is a practice with 3 OBs, 2CNPs and 2 MW plus about 3-4 nurses, he will check my weight (dreading that as I have gained 10 pounds since my annual check-up in July -I know it's water bloat but he's gonna start to "caution" me), draw blood to check hcg, progesterone, iron & HIV test (since DH is a cop that comes in contact with a lot of nasty people, drugs, needles, etc. we always ask him to run the HIV test because I am an obsessive worrier remember - LOL), then he will do a scan via vaginal ultrasound to check for EDD accuracy and heartbeat. My office will not see me though until minimum 6 weeks, this is b/c of the ultrasound - at less than 6w it may not present with HB and that would be worse with uncertainty.

Since your GP is seeing you so early, you will likely get some bloodwork, maybe a pap test if you are due for one and all sorts of literature on pg info - then a reschedule 4 weeks later for the next check-up. 

GL - keep us posted! I am so excited for you!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## pink_bow

:wave:
I have kept back from this thread as I've had an off few days, Im on cd 18 and no sign of ovulation yet :(

Hope everyone is ok! :)


----------



## Madrid98

momof3 in the UK it doesn't work that way. You go to the gp to let them know about the pregnancy and all they do is to refer you to the antenatal dept in the hospital that goes with your catchment area. At about 8wks you'll have the first antenatal appt at the hospital and that's when they take blood, weight & yours & dh medical history. It's more paperwork than anything else. You get books and your pregnancy book that you need to take to every appt from then. 
On that day they should book you for an scan and that'll be at 11wks aprox.

More or less it works the same everywhere here.


----------



## Babykiser

*pinkbow* - when do u normally ovulate? and are u taking soy? using opks?

to all u royal jelly users is it ok to start taking it after your cycle has already started? iam on cd 8 today and i picked some up, but dont know if i can start now or not. thanks :)


----------



## Madrid98

I've decided to include a list of all those trying in the very first post. If you want to be added or want more info written there please let me know. There a few names there already but don't have all the info.

XX


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks everyone! I still can't get over it! Told close family and they are all so excited! Can't wait to see the Doctor and Midwife and get the ball rolling! Woo! This thread and Soy is so lucky, can't believe Soy worked on my first try with it! xoxo


----------



## Mammatotwo

:happydance: Lollipopbop, so so happy for you :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful and happy 9 months. 

floridagirl - sorry you got an evap and AF arrived, how devastating. :hugs:

Have people experienced trying soy on different days? 
What did it do to your O day? 
I ask because I took it 6-9 (missed day 5) last month and Oed on day 19 so I took it days 2-7 this month hoping to O earlier and Oed on... day 19 again. Weird. 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Mammatotwo said:


> :happydance: Lollipopbop, so so happy for you :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful and happy 9 months.
> 
> floridagirl - sorry you got an evap and AF arrived, how devastating. :hugs:
> 
> Have people experienced trying soy on different days?
> What did it do to your O day?
> I ask because I took it 6-9 (missed day 5) last month and Oed on day 19 so I took it days 2-7 this month hoping to O earlier and Oed on... day 19 again. Weird.
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing okay.

Hmmm... Oddly enough, I took it CD6-9 last month too (missed CD5), and I O'd on CD14 (8 days earlier than previous month). This month, I'm doing CD2-6, but I'm only on CD5 so I'm not sure when I'll O ... I'd be interested to hear other people's experiences though. Did you take the same dosage?


----------



## Mammatotwo

MomtoIandE said:


> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Lollipopbop, so so happy for you :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful and happy 9 months.
> 
> floridagirl - sorry you got an evap and AF arrived, how devastating. :hugs:
> 
> Have people experienced trying soy on different days?
> What did it do to your O day?
> I ask because I took it 6-9 (missed day 5) last month and Oed on day 19 so I took it days 2-7 this month hoping to O earlier and Oed on... day 19 again. Weird.
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing okay.
> 
> Hmmm... Oddly enough, I took it CD6-9 last month too (missed CD5), and I O'd on CD14 (8 days earlier than previous month). This month, I'm doing CD2-6, but I'm only on CD5 so I'm not sure when I'll O ... I'd be interested to hear other people's experiences though. Did you take the same dosage?Click to expand...

Yes same dose (200mg all 5 days). Will be interesting to see what happens with you, seeing as we changed the exact same days. 
8 days earlier is excellent. Mine changed from cd 22/23 to 19 so a few days earlier. I would love to O on day 14 (sigh)


----------



## momof3wants5

Madrid98 said:


> momof3 in the UK it doesn't work that way. You go to the gp to let them know about the pregnancy and all they do is to refer you to the antenatal dept in the hospital that goes with your catchment area. At about 8wks you'll have the first antenatal appt at the hospital and that's when they take blood, weight & yours & dh medical history. It's more paperwork than anything else. You get books and your pregnancy book that you need to take to every appt from then.
> On that day they should book you for an scan and that'll be at 11wks aprox.
> 
> More or less it works the same everywhere here.

Thanks, Madrid! It is so interesting to learn about other healthcare systems. You mentioned a book that you have to bring with you each time - what is it for? The books and pamphlets we get only outline symptoms that are normal vs. ones that require a doctor's attention, they have sponsors like diaper and formula companies that you can sign up with to get samples and discounts, etc. They give you forms to fill out for hospital pre-registration, etc, but there is nothing that we have to bring back with you...is your book like a journal or weekly diary that you fill out for them to track weight, calories, sleep etc? Also how often do you go and how many scans do you get? we go every 4 wks until the 8th month then every 2wks and in the last month it's every week. we get one scan in the beginning and one at 20 wks. Of course this is all for standard non-high-risk pregnancies. They say the US has the bes healthcare but I am not so sure - I have heard how other countries have amazing programs for moms, covered by the govt - even pelvic re-conditioning programs post-partum in France - we get nothing but lots of drugs for every symptom to the point where I believe they begin to contraindicate each other! 
I am babbling - but would love to hear more about the UK. does your GP follow you through or do you have an OB as well?


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Mamatotwo* - The first month I did 75mg, 150, 150, 175. And it moved my O from CD22 to CD14. :happydance: This month I'm doing 75, 150, 175, 175, 200. I would be perfectly happy keeping it at CD14, but a few days earlier would be just fine by me. To be safe, I'm considering the possibility I'll O on CD11 (assuming O 5 days after last dose, like last time). So I'm planning to :sex: CD7 and CD9-11. But we'll see how it goes... So what's your plan?!

*Lollipopbop* - Remind me, what CD did you O, and when did you guys :sex:??


----------



## lisap2008

Lollipopbop: Congratulations!.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone! Got back from my Doctors appointment and it went well! My DD is May 12th but I estimated 16th cos I O later :wacko: 

Meeting my midwife on 7th of October. I told her I was getting cramps and she looked worried in case of ectopic but I thought cramps were common? They're not painful or anything! Hoping everything goes well :)

How is everyone else? xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

exciting news lollipopbop!! cramps are defo common - i guess just watch out for any severe cramps really....

love your new avatar too!
x


----------



## pink_bow

Just popping by to say I've just had my positive opk! A vast improvement on last months cycle!


----------



## Babykiser

*lollipop* - glad your appt went well, and hopefully that dr didnt get u worried...cramps are very normal during early pregnancy. and just like rjsmam said very painful cramps are the ones to be worried about. :)

*pink bow* :happydance: yayyy for the +opk!!!! hope u catch that egg hun!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks rjsmam and babykiser! Was getting nervous but my SIL is 5mo PG and said she has been having cramps since day 1.

Pink Bow - Yay!! BD BD! Good luck xo


----------



## Madrid98

7th of October is just around the corner Lollipopbop!! How exciting!!!

X


----------



## Madrid98

pink_bow said:


> Just popping by to say I've just had my positive opk! A vast improvement on last months cycle!

Get bd'ing girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rin731

On CD 3, taking 80 mg soy on CD 1-5. :happydance: I'm not really feeling any side effects yet. Not sure if I'm going to get OPKs or not, I think DH just wants to :sex: daily/every other day as soon as AF is over....:blush:

I'm really hoping for a BFP, since we've been NTNP 11 months for a very much wanted baby! 

Congrats, Lollipopbop. :hugs:

P.S. I read somewhere that soy on CD 1-5 vs say, 2-7 has a higher chance of multiples! Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## k12345t

Congrats on the BFP Lolli!!!!
I wanted to throw out there my opinion for those of you with long cycles trying to decide what days to take soy-- I don't recommend taking it in the earlier days. My first cycle with soy I did days 5-9 (or maybe it was 4-8) and O'd earlier than normal (on CD 20)- ended up with a 32 day cycle. This time I did days 2-6 with an increasing dose. I O'd on CD 29. It is now CD 45 and I am miserable!! BFNs, my breasts feel (and look- the only positive:blush:) like I have implants, which is extremely painful, and I have been spotting bright red blood the last 7 days. My doc is putting me on Prometrium to hopefully start my period in TEN DAYS. UGGGHHH!! This is so frustrating and uncomfortable. My cycles were actually starting to get better before this. 
*So, long story short, if you are going to try soy (which I won't again, but don't regret), start on day 4 or 5!!*

*I should add, this isn't the first time I've had a problem like this, it's just that things were MUCH better with taking soy later*


----------



## Rin731

k12345t said:


> Congrats on the BFP Lolli!!!!
> I wanted to throw out there my opinion for those of you with long cycles trying to decide what days to take soy-- I don't recommend taking it in the earlier days. My first cycle with soy I did days 5-9 (or maybe it was 4-8) and O'd earlier than normal (on CD 20)- ended up with a 32 day cycle. This time I did days 2-6 with an increasing dose. I O'd on CD 29. It is now CD 45 and I am miserable!! BFNs, my breasts feel (and look- the only positive:blush:) like I have implants, which is extremely painful, and I have been spotting bright red blood the last 7 days. My doc is putting me on Prometrium to hopefully start my period in TEN DAYS. UGGGHHH!! This is so frustrating and uncomfortable. My cycles were actually starting to get better before this.
> *So, long story short, if you are going to try soy (which I won't again, but don't regret), start on day 4 or 5!!*
> 
> *I should add, this isn't the first time I've had a problem like this, it's just that things were MUCH better with taking soy later*

I'm taking mine CD 1-5, hoping I don't have those issues!


----------



## Mammatotwo

MomtoIandE said:


> *Mamatotwo* - The first month I did 75mg, 150, 150, 175. And it moved my O from CD22 to CD14. :happydance: This month I'm doing 75, 150, 175, 175, 200. I would be perfectly happy keeping it at CD14, but a few days earlier would be just fine by me. To be safe, I'm considering the possibility I'll O on CD11 (assuming O 5 days after last dose, like last time). So I'm planning to :sex: CD7 and CD9-11. But we'll see how it goes... So what's your plan?!
> 
> *Lollipopbop* - Remind me, what CD did you O, and when did you guys :sex:??

Well I am on day cd23 4 dpo so if I do not get pregnant I think i will try 4-8 or 3-7 with an increasing dose. I got pregnant last month on 6-9 but it did not stick. Should have probably done 3-7 this month as it is right in the middle not too early or not too late. 

Lollipopbop, I would love to know that too, also what days you took soy and the dose. I find it interesting to see the different doses and days that end in a BFP. Oh and congrats again.



k12345t said:


> Congrats on the BFP Lolli!!!!
> I wanted to throw out there my opinion for those of you with long cycles trying to decide what days to take soy-- I don't recommend taking it in the earlier days. My first cycle with soy I did days 5-9 (or maybe it was 4-8) and O'd earlier than normal (on CD 20)- ended up with a 32 day cycle. This time I did days 2-6 with an increasing dose. I O'd on CD 29. It is now CD 45 and I am miserable!! BFNs, my breasts feel (and look- the only positive:blush:) like I have implants, which is extremely painful, and I have been spotting bright red blood the last 7 days. My doc is putting me on Prometrium to hopefully start my period in TEN DAYS. UGGGHHH!! This is so frustrating and uncomfortable. My cycles were actually starting to get better before this.
> *So, long story short, if you are going to try soy (which I won't again, but don't regret), start on day 4 or 5!!*
> 
> *I should add, this isn't the first time I've had a problem like this, it's just that things were MUCH better with taking soy later*

Oh no! That sounds horrible. I think you might be right for some people that later is better. I will have to see what this month brings since I went from days 6-9 to 2-6. The good news is that it did not push my O day back any. I guess really it is a bit of trial and error isn't it. I was hoping to O earlier, now I am just thankful it stayed the same. I am so sorry you are having such a terrible time. I hope that you get an answer soon. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

K, so sorry you had a rough time on Soy.. hopefully you either get AF or your :bfp: soon so you don't have to wait any longer..

I took Soy last cycle on CD2-6, this cycle I'm trying CD3-7.. My O date wasn't pushed back, or moved forward, so like you Mamatotwo, I'm very thankful for that! i'll be happy if it stays around CD20 again this cycle


----------



## biliboi2

FF just gave me my first ever cross hairs on Tuesday! :flower: I took soy cd 3 - 7. Good luck ladies!


----------



## tmr1234

Hiya ladys can i join in with yous. I did soy 1-5 this month and ov'd on cd12 insted of 15 like last month. Iam now 7dpo and it looks like my chart is tri any 1 else think so?

I dont have any preg simps thow but i didnt with my lo.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome tr1234!! I'm also ttc baby number 3. Hope is a soy baby for you as well!!!

Congrats bili!! 

Welcome rin731!! Good luck with your soy cycle!! It may be better to increase your dosage on cd4 & 5.

k12345t I don't know about the effects of taking soy on different days. I've only tried it cd3-7 and got my bfp so..... I was thinking about what days I was going to take soy again because taking it in different days may ruin my cycle and my chances. So at least for this time I'll take it cd3-7 again. 

X


----------



## rjsmam

so sorry k12345t - that sounds hard going!

i'm 10dpo today... i think.. was feeling so hopeful as my last soy cycle i had spotting from 8dpo.. and this cycle i've had lots of new symptoms.. but my temp has dropped today :nope: boooo


----------



## Madrid98

Don't worry rjsman!!! the drop may well be implantation and many ladies have more than one drop in the 2ww and then are pregnant. The main thing is that you aren't spotting now. That's excellent news anyway!!!

X


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone :D
I too had long cycles and that's the reason I tried Soy.. The cycle before I tried Soy was 60+ days and I didn't O until CD50 something :wacko: so there was no chance of figuring out when to BD, I lost hope! With Soy, I O'ed on CD20 and I felt it so I hope it's a strong egg and my bean sticks! :D

This is how I took Soy - 

CD2 - 40mg
CD3 - 80mg
CD4 - 120mg
CD5 - 160mg
CD6 - 200mg

Good luck! This thread is the best and is responsible for so many BFPs.. including mine and I hope there's many more to come xoxo


----------



## k12345t

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone :D
> I too had long cycles and that's the reason I tried Soy.. The cycle before I tried Soy was 60+ days and I didn't O until CD50 something :wacko: so there was no chance of figuring out when to BD, I lost hope! With Soy, I O'ed on CD20 and I felt it so I hope it's a strong egg and my bean sticks! :D
> 
> This is how I took Soy -
> 
> CD2 - 40mg
> CD3 - 80mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> Good luck! This thread is the best and is responsible for so many BFPs.. including mine and I hope there's many more to come xoxo


It's so interesting how two people with similar cycle problems had completely opposite effects from doing the same thing! I guess you see that all the time with almost every medicine though! I think it's wonderful that you got your BFP, and love that it made you O earlier! I always thought that taking it earlier was to increase chances of multiples, whereas taking it later made you O earlier-- I guess it goes to show that your body does what ever the heck it feels like doing with the soy, lol!


----------



## Madrid98

k12345t I really hope you can find something that will help you achieve your dream. You deserve your bfp and I'm confident you'll get it sooner or later. Just keep trying and don't give up! You have my full support :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

Madrid98 said:


> Welcome tr1234!! I'm also ttc baby number 3. Hope is a soy baby for you as well!!!
> 
> Congrats bili!!
> 
> Welcome rin731!! Good luck with your soy cycle!! It may be better to increase your dosage on cd4 & 5.
> 
> k12345t I don't know about the effects of taking soy on different days. I've only tried it cd3-7 and got my bfp so..... I was thinking about what days I was going to take soy again because taking it in different days may ruin my cycle and my chances. So at least for this time I'll take it cd3-7 again.
> 
> X


I'm on CD 4 today- What do you recommend I up it to? I've been taking 80 mg.


----------



## Rin731

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone :D
> I too had long cycles and that's the reason I tried Soy.. The cycle before I tried Soy was 60+ days and I didn't O until CD50 something :wacko: so there was no chance of figuring out when to BD, I lost hope! With Soy, I O'ed on CD20 and I felt it so I hope it's a strong egg and my bean sticks! :D
> 
> This is how I took Soy -
> 
> CD2 - 40mg
> CD3 - 80mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> Good luck! This thread is the best and is responsible for so many BFPs.. including mine and I hope there's many more to come xoxo

I've done CD 1-3 at 80 mg. Do you think I should up the dosage?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

maybe up your dose to 120mg for the next 2 days Rin? That's what I would do

I'm doing 200mg Soy CD3-7 this cycle.. xx


----------



## Madrid98

Rin I'd take 120 & 160 in the last two days. 

I think af is coming now as I'm having bad cramps. Can't wait to be able to move on to next cycle. Soy here I come!!!!

X


----------



## Rin731

FloridaGirl21 said:


> maybe up your dose to 120mg for the next 2 days Rin? That's what I would do
> 
> I'm doing 200mg Soy CD3-7 this cycle.. xx

Thanks for the advice- Do you mind me asking how many cycles you've tried soy? :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

Madrid98 said:


> Rin I'd take 120 & 160 in the last two days.
> 
> I think af is coming now as I'm having bad cramps. Can't wait to be able to move on to next cycle. Soy here I come!!!!
> 
> X

Thanks. :) I'm probably going to do that. Want the best chance we can get. :) :haha:

And best of luck with AF- maybe she'll be your last for a while if you can catch that sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

this is Soy Cycle #2 for me xx


----------



## momof3wants5

Hi, ladies! Just wanted to catch up and say hi! Madrid - I am hoping that your new cycle comes quick and brings you a very sticky soybean!

BabyKiser - how are you feeling today?

K12345T - I took it CD2-6 and pretty high doses, O'd on CD10, about 2 days earlier than usual, so I agree that it is strange how we all react differently! 

My first OB appt is Tuesday - getting nervous. We told the kids and DH's sister last night - they are so excited. I just hope it sticks like glue!


----------



## Madrid98

Will you be having your first scan then momof3? I can't wait to see our first soy baby pic in this thread!!!

X


----------



## MomtoIandE

biliboi2 said:


> FF just gave me my first ever cross hairs on Tuesday! :flower: I took soy cd 3 - 7. Good luck ladies!

YEAH for CHs!!!! So what CD was Tuesday?


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> Hiya ladys can i join in with yous. I did soy 1-5 this month and ov'd on cd12 insted of 15 like last month. Iam now 7dpo and it looks like my chart is tri any 1 else think so?
> 
> I dont have any preg simps thow but i didnt with my lo.

I think your chart looks awesome, actually!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

meh.... i'm out.. my wk end is starting with the witch landing. :cry: knew that temp drop was significant

this is my 2nd soy cycle and i guess I should take a break from it & have natural cycle next month 

good luck to the rest of you!! :flower:

x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, sorry the witch caught you hun :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

FloridaGirl21 said:


> this is Soy Cycle #2 for me xx

:dust: To you!~


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry rjsman. Good idea to take a break! Any idea why your lp is shorter?
X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Soy made my LP shorter too.. I'm taking VitB to see if that'll bring it back out to 13days.. FXed xx


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ Thank you for the welcome. I Hope the which doesn't show for you.
momof3~ I rember tell me es about when i was preg with Lo he was so happy and always talking to my belly bless. Hope you get to see your Lo and he/she plays ball for you.
momtoIandE~ my temp went down a bit this morning so doesn't look as good but my nose is so blocked i think i slept with my mouth open all night.
rjsmam~ Sorry the wich got you Good luck for this cycle.

A.F.M
As i have said above my nose is realy blocked and i have had a bad chest sins 2DPO i dont feel like i have a cold thow so dont know what is happing. Also my bbs are feeling a bit brused but not bad it is only when knocked. I so want a BFP this month as my DH wasn't on with the TTC he didnt want another at all but he said we can try this month but iam hoping that is we can try untill we get the BFP.


----------



## biliboi2

MomtoIandE said:


> biliboi2 said:
> 
> 
> FF just gave me my first ever cross hairs on Tuesday! :flower: I took soy cd 3 - 7. Good luck ladies!
> 
> YEAH for CHs!!!! So what CD was Tuesday?Click to expand...


It was cd11 which I thought was early and why it surprised me so much. :dust:


----------



## Lollipopbop

rjsmam - Sorry about AF :( x

tmr1234 - You have some promising signs, good luck!

AFM - 

I'm constantly worried something bad is going to happen :( I really want to enjoy this pregnancy but I'm just so nervous. My bbs aren't sore any more, just a bit tender and the cramps are slowly going, is this normal? I don't see the midwife for 3 weeks and I want this worrying to stop. I feel so stupid complaining about this cos I've wanted this so badly and now I can't seem to switch my brain off and just enjoy it xoxo


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> So sorry rjsman. Good idea to take a break! Any idea why your lp is shorter?
> X

well the spotting was one time only yest & today my temp rose again....... buuuut spotting has started again & have no doubt it's af arriving. last month I started spotting at 8dpo but didn't get full flow for another 2/3 days... i seem to get spotting every cycle :growlmad: will carry on with the vit b complex

lollipopbop.. i can totally understand, just take care of yourself and don't feel silly if you feel you need to all the midwife for advice. lots of women have no symptoms at all so don't worry too much.. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks RJS :hugs: I do hope the spotting turns in to something positive, you never know!
I'm feeling a bit better now, I took my last HPT and the second line came up before the control and is the same colour which means HCG must be increasing. I sound so stupid for complaining. All of us have or are trying so hard for that BFP so when it gets here, you really don't want to lose it. xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

I cannot believe this - I am *SICK* :cry: It's CD9, and and my plan was to BD CD9-11, as I could possibly O CD11 -- aches, sore throat, stuffy nose ... No!!! And my 2YO is sick, so I was up at 4a with him, so when I took my temp at 5:15 it was totally unreliable (so I'm not even recording it). What crappy timing!!!!! If there's any way I can muster the energy (and convince DH), we'll BD tonight, but this just sucks.


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- im silently cheering with u for af to come so u can start a new cycle with soy!! hope she comes soon hun :)

*momof3* - omg tuesday!!! hope everything goes well and u better post a pic for us to see!!! and im doing real good thanks!! last minute wedding planning has got me occupied!

*rjsmam*- sorry that af showed for u, u are still going to try this cycle just no soy...is that right?

*lollipop* - it is perfectly normal to be nervous! awww and dont feel stupid about anything! u have a right to be concerned. just try to sit back and enjoy :)

*momtoIandE* - sorry that u are not feeling well :( sending u all of my energy so u can get to bding!! hope u and your LO feel better soon.

I have been doing really good actually! its almost time for me to O(praying that i do) and i feel like time has flew by, i have only done 1 opk!!! i have just been trying to to obsess and be some what relaxed! i have been charting and because O date is getting closer i will be using opks twice a day and really paying attention to me body! i also have been super busy because my wedding is in 2 weeks...eeekkk...and im freaking out!! lol im nervous, happy and a billion other emotions! i cant wait to be a wife :)


----------



## Madrid98

Af is here!!!! :happydance: 

I can't believe I'm saying this but it's great she's arrived earlier than expected. 37 days after the mc happened. 

I finished my exams today & have my friend visiting. She's 17wks pregnant with her first so very exciting time for her. 

Thanks for your thoughts ladies!!

MomofI sorry you're not feeling well. Why do t you have honey and lemon. It may be discusting but it does help a lot. Hope you can bd tonight. 

X


----------



## lexi374

Hello ladies just checking in, will be back with you soon, i had my bfp 1st time using soy in July, unfortunately that has resulted in my 3 mc, so am hoping for some tests now, but i have no doubt ill be back with the soy soon. Good luck to every1.

Im glad you can start a fresh cycle now Madrid, I hope my AF is not too long xx.


----------



## Babykiser

*madrid*- yay af!!!!!!! lol this is one of the times that she is welcomed!!! what are you going to be doing this cycle??? excited for u hun!!!

*lexi*- sorry for your losses hun :hugs: did you ask your dr to do some tests? have you done different things during your cycles? for instance i just had my 2nd mc and i am taking baby aspirin. hope you can get some answers from your dr.


----------



## Rin731

Just took 160 mg for CD 5. Feeling some hot flashes already :dohh: , but that's alright. 


Not using OPKs this time round, just going to :sex: like mad for that :bfp: !

If it doesn't work, next time around we'll get some OPKs. :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ glad you are happy for AF good luck for this cycle

Lexi~ so sorry for your loss

Rin~ good luck hope it works for you. 

A.F.M
My temp went right up this am, my back is killing still, and my right bb is killing but left is fine strange. I had a dream last night that i got my BFP but dh didn't think it was a real 1 hope it comes true but i did a test yesterday and (i know it was to early) But it was BFN.


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies

Wow, been gone 2 weeks and had loads of reading to do on this forum! And even more so, I am so happy to see another BFP!! Congrats Lollipopbop :happydance:

So, just to update, it turned out that I didn't get my BFP. According to FF, I ovulated on CD 20 (I always ovulate CD 22). So on 13dpo I always spot with AF starting the next day. So I was super excited when I didn't spot, but AF came 2 days later and the spotting did start on my normal 13dpo if I calculate ovulation based on CD 22. I am still pretty sure that I ovulated on CD 22 as always and not CD 20 as I am never late. And if calculated on CD 22, then my AF was on time. I was pretty positive this month that it would be it, but it wasn't meant to be. 

I am now on CD 11 of my 2nd month on soy. This month I took it on CD 5 -9 as I have longer cycles and decided to try 200mg each day for all 5 days instead of the gradual dose i took last month. Still staying positive that this month might be it. 

Quick question, have any of you experienced some weight gain especially around the mid section and thighs, after using soy? 

Good luck for all the ladies waiting to test, and all the ladies waiting for O!!

:flower:


----------



## rjsmam

angel11 said:


> Quick question, have any of you experienced some weight gain especially around the mid section and thighs, after using soy?

yes yes yes!! am just finished cycle 2 of soy... af is landing, spotting started on 10dpo & my temps are falling, now 12dpo and not even gonna bother testing as am certain it's turning into af

so 2 cycles of soy - i have a defo bigger tum & have noticed my thighs getting horrible in my clothes too.. not even a bfp to show for it!

hope you ladies have lots more luck... 
:dust:


----------



## Rin731

Just passing through. 
Hope everyone has a good week. 
-Rin 
xxx


----------



## Rin731

rjsmam said:


> angel11 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, have any of you experienced some weight gain especially around the mid section and thighs, after using soy?
> 
> yes yes yes!! am just finished cycle 2 of soy... af is landing, spotting started on 10dpo & my temps are falling, now 12dpo and not even gonna bother testing as am certain it's turning into af
> 
> so 2 cycles of soy - i have a defo bigger tum & have noticed my thighs getting horrible in my clothes too.. not even a bfp to show for it!
> 
> hope you ladies have lots more luck...
> :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry. :(


----------



## momof3wants5

angel11 said:


> Quick question, have any of you experienced some weight gain especially around the mid section and thighs, after using soy?
> 
> Good luck for all the ladies waiting to test, and all the ladies waiting for O!!
> 
> :flower:

YES - I am a big fat ass! I have gained 9 pounds between my belly button and my mid-thighs! I have to see the OB on Tuesday and I know he is gonna think that I am letting myself go with this pregnancy but that is not it - the soy made me retain so much water before my BFP and now my hormones are holding it - I swear the Michelin man may ring my bell and ask me out!:nope:


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. Thanks for the responses. I went on holiday for 11 days, only ate about 2 meals a day (decent meals), and was walking for 8 - 10 hours each day and when I came back, I couldn't fit into my work pants anymore :cry:

And I couldn't understand at all how this was possible as I have never gained weight this fast, so I had a sneaky suspicion that soy might be the reason. Hmmm, hopefully I at least get a BFP out of this to make it worth it :haha:

I found it weird just because of the fact that my stomach is the last place that I put weight on. I hope I can drop the weight in the next 2 weeks or so before O.


----------



## tmr1234

I thort i was just eating to much but i have not realy ate that much and i have put on loads in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## angel11

Hi ladies

So I decided to read up on soy isoflavone and the affect it has on weight gain. At first I was pretty surprised to see most articles indicating soy isoflavone as a good aid for loosing weight. This was pretty confusing. But then I decided to approach this in a different way. We use soy to trick our bodies into thinking that we have low estrogen, so that our bodies produce more estrogen. This appears to be the key to raising your possibility of conceiving, but that is also the key to the weight gain. The dreaded hormones. 
Remember our bodies now think we have a low level of estrogen, and now it will basically be doing what it can to raise that level. So I researched what the effect of estrogen on weight gain (specifically in the waist section) is. I found the following:

&#8220;Okay, so these changes aren&#8217;t life-threatening. . . but they do affect your ego at a time when you least need it. They also affect older women in menopause, of course. But, in truth, it&#8217;s often worse for women in premature menopause. The biggest difference? When you&#8217;re going through this in your 20s or 30s, the changes in your appearance are often more apparent than the changes an older woman in menopause goes through. (especially to you), simply because most other women your age aren&#8217;t experiencing the same thing. Other women in their 20s and 30s aren&#8217;t getting the so-called "middle-aged spread" that women in their 50s experience, but you are.
Why is this happening? As I said before, most of this is due to your hormone levels. Lower levels of estrogen may cause a variety of physical side effects. First, because estrogen is stored in fat, many researchers believe that, when you enter menopause -- whether naturally or through surgery, your body responds by holding on to fat cells in an effort to boost the lagging estrogen levels. The result? It&#8217;s tougher to lose fat and much easier to keep the pounds on.
Second, as estrogen levels drop, your level of androgens -- the so-called "male" hormones -- increases in relation to the estrogen. Unopposed by the higher levels of estrogen your body used to have, the androgens produce male characteristics -- in this case, the shift in body fat from your hips, thighs and buttocks to your midsection, resulting in the "apple" shape that is more common in men and in postmenopausal women (which, incidently, also increases your risk of heart disease.)
Third, low estrogen levels affect the production of collagen -- which results in drier. thinner skin, sagginess of tissue, and lack of muscle tone -- all of which contributes to a change in your body shape.&#8221;

So it seems to be definitely contributed to estrogen (the effects of soy). And as all women are different, I am sure some are lucky and have found no weight gain. Either way, it makes me feel a bit better knowing that it wasn&#8217;t me that stuffed my face with too much bread and cookies, but it still doesn&#8217;t make it look any better. 

The full article is here


----------



## tmr1234

I think im out this month as temp went down woke at 4:45 and ajusted temps and my cervix are soft and open like befor af. (sorry tmi)


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks angel for the info!! I found it quite interesting! and I do remember having a super huge tummy when I was only 7wks. 

I'm on cd3 and took 40mg soy this morning followed by epo right now. I hope I'll O early again because I think my dh has to travel in about 2 wks so fx'd for that.

X


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ Good luck for an early ov.

I got a tri on FF this morning but i dont think it means any thing as i did a HPT yesterday and it was BFN. Just wish that af would hurry up now.


----------



## biliboi2

Aww FF has now taken my crosshairs off! grr


----------



## Madrid98

That's why I stop the charting. It was stressing me more than helping me. 

Tmr 11dpo is early still. Don't give up!!

X


----------



## tmr1234

i only have a 12 day lp


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sorry I've been mia the past week!

Madrid - Congrats! I'm glad you can TTC again!! Hope this month goes well.

Angel - Sorry about AF :hugs:

Everyone else - Thanks for the congratulations, so lovely :D! I hope to see more BFPs on that list in the weeks to come!

AFM - I'm doing fine, feeling more positive that everything is okay :D Can't wait to see the midwife! No MS yet but occasionally nauseous, sore bbs, cramps very occasionally and so so tired haha.
It's been hard keeping it from friends but I will be 12 weeks on Halloween so I can announce it then! xoxo


----------



## Rin731

Soooo. I'm not doing OPKs this round with soy, since DH and I are taking the transition from NTNP to TTC slowly. 

However, I was wondering if anyone breaks out on their face whilst ovulating? I'm CD 8 today, and I started breaking out CD 6. 

I never realized til today, but (when I DO get my cycles :dohh: ) I break out and right after my period (I got some pimples, etc CD 6 this cycle), but nothing after that...


It might be a silly ?, but could I be ovulating this early? Is that why we've been missing :bfp: on my other cycles?


We :sex: CD 4 & 7...:thumbup:


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> Madrid~ Good luck for an early ov.
> 
> I got a tri on FF this morning but i dont think it means any thing as i did a HPT yesterday and it was BFN. Just wish that af would hurry up now.

How do you know when FF marks your chart triphasic? I've never seen it ... Oh, and don't give up with a BFN at 10DPO - I didn't get a + with my son until 12DPO, with my daughter at 13DPO. There's hope!! Your timing was phenomenal, and your chart is beautiful :happydance:


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> i only have a 12 day lp

Oh, and I normally only have a 9-10 day LP ... still, I didn't get my BFPs until 12DPO, 13DPO. If you're not spotting, I'd say that's great!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, not much to update.. CD9 & waiting for O.. My temps have been *all *over the place and it's so frustrating.. i hope they stabalize soon!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Everybody seems so quiet - I remember in the beginning when there were a gazillion posts a day, and now it's like *crickets chirping* :shrug: 

*AFM *- I've been sick for days, but only had a true fever on CD10 (101.76) ... It's CD12, and my temp jumped a whole degree, but it has to be because I'm sick. I mean, it was as high as my highest temp all last month, and it's impossible I O'd yesterday - my OPKs have been incredibly pale... To that point, I'm bummed. I O'd on CD14 last month, and now there seems to be no O in sight :cry: Can being sick delay O (or take it away altogether)? This is really making it hard to plan... Anyway, here's to hoping there's at least some test line when I test...


----------



## Madrid98

momtoI maybe you should just forget about temps for this cycle and try to bd as much as possible. I know isn't easy with kids and being unwell but it seems the best option at the moment. Probably is the being sick that has delayed it.

FloridaGirl you look lovely in your pic!

I know the thread is a bit boring at the moment! What's happening?

I'm on cd4 and have taken soy yesterday 40mg and today 80mg. I'll increase the dosage regularly each day. I'm really hoping to O around cd15-17 as my dh has his business trip on the 27th. 

X


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid *- You're probably right... The plan for now is to BD EOD until my +OPK, then that day plus the next two days. 

Seriously though, here is my OPK from today. I held it for 4 hours. I can barely see the line!!!! WTF?

[IMG]https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00575-20110913-1151.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## autigers55

I'm new here and I just did my first round of soy on cd 3-7, and was wondering if anyone has had any side effects come after they were done taking soy? I have been having headaches, neckaches, and some hot flashes since cd 8, and I only get headaches right before AF and during. I've also been under a lot of stress for over a week, so I wasn't sure if I should blame it on the soy or the stress. Thanks.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to our thread!! probably is a bit of everything autigers! But the soy gave me headaches first time around too! Tomorrow I'll be saying the same after I increase my dosage I'm sure.

XX


----------



## autigers55

Thanks. I figured it was probably both. I've been ttc for 21 months and had a chemical in April and I honestly think I haven't ov'd since, so I decided i should try soy since it has helped so many others. So I'm praying that sometime next week I will get a BFP.


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies checking in after a long while, had visitors last month and my life was turned upside down! Aaaaarrrrgggghhh could cry!

Anyway been under a lot of stress and hope it doesn't affect September too! I'm really trying hard to relax and unwind! I'm CD 17 and having ov pain which is sooooo intense so I'm really hoping might be 3rd time lucky with soy, fx for all you lovely ladies hoping for a BFP in September be blessed xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey girls, ? For those who live in the US, where did you get your soy from? What brand?


----------



## Madrid98

Many people have mentioned Walmart before which is Asda in the UK. Maybe you can find it there mybabyluv!

Lollipopxxx relax and O will come soon. Almost all your buddies have bfp so you are surrounded by good vibes. You're next!!!!

X


----------



## Madrid98

autigers55 said:


> Thanks. I figured it was probably both. I've been ttc for 21 months and had a chemical in April and I honestly think I haven't ov'd since, so I decided i should try soy since it has helped so many others. So I'm praying that sometime next week I will get a BFP.

What makes you think you haven't O since? Have you been taking your temp to check it?

Mc is hard I know unfortunately from experience :cry: but we have to be positive and we'll make it sooner or later, you'll see :winkwink:

X


----------



## MomtoIandE

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey girls, ? For those who live in the US, where did you get your soy from? What brand?

I found mine at Whole Foods - the front of the bottle says "Soy Isoflavones, 500mg" but if you look on the back, each capsule contains only 25mg of isoflavones (the rest is just soy). I may try Wal-Mart brand next month, since there's is 40mg per capsule (to avoid taking so much soy) ...


----------



## Lollipopbop

Autigers - I had headaches and dizzy spell with Soy. I also had very apparent O pains. Hope Soy works for you!

MomtoIandE - Sorry you haven't o'ed yet :( I know how you're feeling, I've caught a cold and have a sore sore throat.. it's awful! Hope you feel better soon and find some time to bd!

Lollipop - Yay for O! Keeping everything crossed that this is your lucky month!

xo


----------



## MomtoIandE

Lollipopbop said:


> Autigers - I had headaches and dizzy spell with Soy. I also had very apparent O pains. Hope Soy works for you!
> 
> MomtoIandE - Sorry you haven't o'ed yet :( I know how you're feeling, I've caught a cold and have a sore sore throat.. it's awful! Hope you feel better soon and find some time to bd!
> 
> Lollipop - Yay for O! Keeping everything crossed that this is your lucky month!
> 
> xo


I'm sorry to hear you're sick!!! Sounds like you may have what I have :nope: We did manage to BD this morning (no fun, but I didn't want to just sit the month out). Did you see my stupid OPK from this morning? Do you still have your pics from last month? I'm trying to figure out the earliest I could O given that crappy test line. It's CD12...


----------



## mrsthomas623

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hey girls, ? For those who live in the US, where did you get your soy from? What brand?

I just ordered mine of amazon.com:thumbup:


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Autigers - I had headaches and dizzy spell with Soy. I also had very apparent O pains. Hope Soy works for you!
> 
> MomtoIandE - Sorry you haven't o'ed yet :( I know how you're feeling, I've caught a cold and have a sore sore throat.. it's awful! Hope you feel better soon and find some time to bd!
> 
> Lollipop - Yay for O! Keeping everything crossed that this is your lucky month!
> 
> xo
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're sick!!! Sounds like you may have what I have :nope: We did manage to BD this morning (no fun, but I didn't want to just sit the month out). Did you see my stupid OPK from this morning? Do you still have your pics from last month? I'm trying to figure out the earliest I could O given that crappy test line. It's CD12...Click to expand...

I'm not sure where the OPK pictures are but they are lurking about somewhere! But don't worry, I didn't O until CD20! Hope it comes soon!! xoxo


----------



## autigers55

I've been using OPK for 2 months and they were all BFN. I did chart my temp before I started using OPK, and my temp stayed the same, so I quit charting and went to opk.


----------



## MomtoIandE

autigers55 said:


> I've been using OPK for 2 months and they were all BFN. I did chart my temp before I started using OPK, and my temp stayed the same, so I quit charting and went to opk.


Hmmm... That would be quite worrisome to me. I know you can simply miss your surge, but if you tried temping before and never saw a temp rise, I'd be concerned I wasn't O'ing (especially after TTC for so long). The only at-home method for confirming O is by observing a sustained thermal shift, so without that... Have you talked to a doc at all about what's going on? I hope things turn around soon!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Lollipopbop said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Autigers - I had headaches and dizzy spell with Soy. I also had very apparent O pains. Hope Soy works for you!
> 
> MomtoIandE - Sorry you haven't o'ed yet :( I know how you're feeling, I've caught a cold and have a sore sore throat.. it's awful! Hope you feel better soon and find some time to bd!
> 
> Lollipop - Yay for O! Keeping everything crossed that this is your lucky month!
> 
> xo
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're sick!!! Sounds like you may have what I have :nope: We did manage to BD this morning (no fun, but I didn't want to just sit the month out). Did you see my stupid OPK from this morning? Do you still have your pics from last month? I'm trying to figure out the earliest I could O given that crappy test line. It's CD12...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure where the OPK pictures are but they are lurking about somewhere! But don't worry, I didn't O until CD20! Hope it comes soon!! xoxoClick to expand...

Remind me how to find other posts by certain users?! I'd like to look up your tests... ETA - I figured it out ... : )


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Madrid~ Good luck for an early ov.
> 
> I got a tri on FF this morning but i dont think it means any thing as i did a HPT yesterday and it was BFN. Just wish that af would hurry up now.
> 
> How do you know when FF marks your chart triphasic? I've never seen it ... Oh, and don't give up with a BFN at 10DPO - I didn't get a + with my son until 12DPO, with my daughter at 13DPO. There's hope!! Your timing was phenomenal, and your chart is beautiful :happydance:Click to expand...

FF tell you when it is triphasic in the list of things under your chart.

Well my temp cam down so it is not triphasic any more :cry: but never mind on to next month i dont know if to do soy agane this month or leve it i only have 5x 40mg left in as tesco didnt have any when i did the shopping.


----------



## biliboi2

For people who experience O pains, what do these feel like (for you obviously!).. Like AF pains? 


:dust:


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies

I also decided not to temp this month. Last month FF indicated O day as CD 20 although I always ovulate CD 22. So with my 13 day LP, I was super excited when I was late for AF (based on my CD 20 ovulation). Turned out it wasn't CD 20. I still ovulated CD 22 as my AF started exactly on time based on that date. So this month I decided I am not temping. I know I ovulated on CD 22 and I will make sure I BD as much as possible from CD 18 onwards. 

Madrid I also found it a lot less stressful now that I am not temping. I am on CD 15 today so O should be in 1 week's time. 

I also struggled with headaches when on soy. I take it at night and then have headaches the next day. But today is 6 days since I last took soy and my headaches have not subsided. 

With regards to breaking out. When I used Agnus Cactus, I broke out about 4 days prior to O and then it would subside around 2-3 days prior to AF and stay nice again until O. But I am talking about serious breakout as in painful cysts. It was horrible. Now, since I have stopped Agnus Cactus, I get breakout around AF and not ovulation anymore and its not near as bad as with Agnus Cactus. Weird....


----------



## racheybabe84

hi ladies i am from the pinkpad app forum and have been following madrid around for months now lol
i am cd 27 and my cycles can range from 36-45 (i have pcos) so thought i would try soy this cycle on day 4-8 but so far have had -opk since i started testing day 12! so don't know whats going on even thought i've had what feels like ov pains and symptoms when i should o around cd 22. if it doesn't work this cycle i will try next month but take it earlier... got doctors on 19th sept so hopefully i can get referred to a specialist and find out more whats going on inside my body!
good luck ladies x


----------



## StayPositive2

i want to use opk's this month what cd do you usually start them? my period stopped at cd3 today is cd4 and my 3rd day taking soy...thanks for some info :)


----------



## mirena user

Hi I am new here and Been TTC for this is my 6th cycle I am on CD 14 today so to late to start the SOy this cycle BuT, If I am unsucessful this cycle I am def doing it next! I have read many of your post and I am very excited and Hope it works as well for me as it has for some of you! FX to all you still TTC too!

my cycles are usually about 37days long and I O about CD23-24...so about another week of waiting to go!

SO how many of you combined the Tribulus too or just the soy alone?
I was thinking I try Soy CD 3-7 for sure.....what do u suggest on the dosage? and should I combine the Tribulus I am only thinkin cause I O so late in my cycle to speed it all up....lol
Thanks for the help and I am very excited to be a part of this thread!


----------



## autigers55

> Hmmm... That would be quite worrisome to me. I know you can simply miss your surge, but if you tried temping before and never saw a temp rise, I'd be concerned I wasn't O'ing (especially after TTC for so long). The only at-home method for confirming O is by observing a sustained thermal shift, so without that... Have you talked to a doc at all about what's going on? I hope things turn around soon!!!

Yeah, I have told my doc that I do not think I am O'ing, but he told me I needed my progesterone levels checked, which he failed to schedule, so I decided to wait for one more cycle to see if I would O. Also, I think my body temp runs a little lower than normal, so I may have had a temp change and didn't realize it. If nothing happens this cycle, I am definitely going to go back to my doc and tell him he needs to do something. I have had an HSG and it come back normal and DH is fine, so I am pretty sure the reason we are not pg is bc I am not O'ing.


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone apologies for the lack of a proper catch up..... just wanted to say...

don't trust ic's
and don't believe that spotting means you're out... i counted myself out on Friday and tested with ics on 12dpo.....

but last night i got these.....
 



Attached Files:







tests.JPG
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wohoo: congrats rjsmam!! :yipee:


----------



## mirena user

Congradulations So that makes 17 BFP's then??


----------



## tmr1234

What ic's did you use? A very BIG congrats and i hope you have a very H&H 9months


----------



## rjsmam

tmr1234 said:


> What ic's did you use? A very BIG congrats and i hope you have a very H&H 9months

i used 10mui cheapies from ebay on 10 and 11dpo.. i used them again on 12dpo but was pretty despondent due to the spotting so didn't use fmu...


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations rjsman!! So happy for you and so glad you gave soy another go!!

Welcome rachey!!! Hope you'll enjoy being part of this thread!

Welcome mirena user!! maybe you won't need to use it at all though!

Autigers be positive; maybe soy will work for you and you don't have to tell your doctor about your doubts. 

I've taken today 120mg. No headaches so far but super tired. Luckily my dh is preparing dinner for us so I've got that covered.
Two days left with soy and looking forward to start opk's around cd12.

X


----------



## rjsmam

thanks Madrid - you're a gem for all the support you give others :flower:

good luck to everyone & hoping for lots more soy bfps


:dust:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats rjsmam!!! :dance:


----------



## autigers55

Madrid98 said:


> Congratulations rjsman!! So happy for you and so glad you gave soy another go!!
> 
> Welcome rachey!!! Hope you'll enjoy being part of this thread!
> 
> Welcome mirena user!! maybe you won't need to use it at all though!
> 
> Autigers be positive; maybe soy will work for you and you don't have to tell your doctor about your doubts.
> 
> I've taken today 120mg. No headaches so far but super tired. Luckily my dh is preparing dinner for us so I've got that covered.
> Two days left with soy and looking forward to start opk's around cd12.
> 
> X

Thanks Madrid. I'm trying to stay positive. 

I've been having cramps and a slight backache today, so I'm hoping maybe I will O soon bc I usually don't have these symptoms mid-cycle and these symptoms are nothing like AF brings.


----------



## MomtoIandE

CONGRATULATIONS, rjsmam!!!!! Now remind me (because I always ask this of the BFPs - LOL), what doses did you take and when?! WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hope08

Congrats rjsmam! I'm waiting for AF to come so I can start the soy. Today is CD 34 for me and I still haven't O'd. So I'm going to take Dong Quai in a few days to get AF on the road so I can start over. GL to everyone!!!


----------



## tmr1234

well af is due today temps went up a little and not as low as cover line and no sing of her did a ic just and iam not sure if there is a v v v faint line or it is my eyes seeing things if i am not on by sat i am going to get a proper test.
Looking at my chart thow i dont know if iam only 11 dpo because if i put the temp in on cd8 it moves o up 2 days ?!?!?


----------



## Lollipopxxx

So upset ladies right now with DH, we only BD so little this month cant even count to more 5 times! We had a fight/ not a fight fight! But disagreement so our BD ended so abruptly! I ov Tuesday, so we BD Saturday, Monday, Tuesday I know this wasn't enough! soooooo upset right now! I'm 2 dpo! another month gone down the drain, honestly I give up on TTC, sorry to bring any negativity onto this lucky thread Madrid....

Im really considering having a break, this has become too stressful for me! sorry ladies in advance, hoping you all get your well deserved BFPs, cause you all are amazing xxx


----------



## tmr1234

If you bd mon and tue and you ov'd on tues you have it coverd and a realy good chance at getting your bfp.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Rjsmam - Congratulations!! So happy for you, what's your EDD? Yay!!

Lollipop - Don't get stressed! It sounds like you've covered your bases do don't worry! I panicked about not BD'ing enough last month! Good luck xoxoxo


----------



## rjsmam

Lollipopbop said:


> Rjsmam - Congratulations!! So happy for you, what's your EDD? Yay!!
> 
> Lollipop - Don't get stressed! It sounds like you've covered your bases do don't worry! I panicked about not BD'ing enough last month! Good luck xoxoxo

thanks Lollipopbop !! the shock has passed a bit lol... although i'm still a bit dazed and confused! according to count down to pregnancy it's 23rd May!

Lollipopxxx - we only dtd twice this month - i think you still have a great chance!


xxx


----------



## rjsmam

MomtoIandE said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, rjsmam!!!!! Now remind me (because I always ask this of the BFPs - LOL), what doses did you take and when?! WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! :wohoo:

Thanks MomtoIandE! Last month I started at 40mg and increased by 40mg each day over the 5 days. This cycle I decided to up the dose, if I recall correctly I did 120g, 160g, 160g, 200g, 200g. started on cd2 for each cycle... 
xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Yay! Another May Soy baby!! So excited for you! 

I've noticed that Soy +HPTs make such a strong line! xo


----------



## tmr1234

Has any 1 else noted that people that do soy 2-6 get there BFP?


----------



## racheybabe84

thanks madrid.
has anyone got pcos and been using soy with success??? i need some hope, going to doctors on monday to see how my prog levels are if they can do it? what other things should i ask the doc or should i get referred to a specialist?


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> well af is due today temps went up a little and not as low as cover line and no sing of her did a ic just and iam not sure if there is a v v v faint line or it is my eyes seeing things if i am not on by sat i am going to get a proper test.
> Looking at my chart thow i dont know if iam only 11 dpo because if i put the temp in on cd8 it moves o up 2 days ?!?!?


Hmmm... Is there a reason you're discarding temp on CD8? Everything I've read seems to strongly suggest that you not discard temps, but recommend that instead you should enter the temp and just click any boxes that apply so that FF can use its judgment. I say if you have a temp on CD8, you enter it... And now that I'm looking at your chart more closely, I do think CD14 looks like a more accurate O date. What do you think? Oh, and post a pic of that IC, girlfriend!!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Lollipopxxx said:


> So upset ladies right now with DH, we only BD so little this month cant even count to more 5 times! We had a fight/ not a fight fight! But disagreement so our BD ended so abruptly! I ov Tuesday, so we BD Saturday, Monday, Tuesday I know this wasn't enough! soooooo upset right now! I'm 2 dpo! another month gone down the drain, honestly I give up on TTC, sorry to bring any negativity onto this lucky thread Madrid....
> 
> Im really considering having a break, this has become too stressful for me! sorry ladies in advance, hoping you all get your well deserved BFPs, cause you all are amazing xxx

Sounds like your timing was great... Your fertile window includes the 5 days before, the day of, and the day after O. But if you and DH aren't in a good place, then it probably is a good idea to take a break for a bit :nope: ... I'm sorry, and hopefully we'll see you back soon!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Tmr i got my BFP with cd3-7. Lol


----------



## mirena user

Which do you ladies think you see more of sucess on CD3-7 or 2-6 or 5-9????


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm wondering that myself. CD 2 for me. Going to buy some today. I see on here success falls 2-6. I read somewhere else that 5-9 is best. To wait or not to wait, that is the question??


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> well af is due today temps went up a little and not as low as cover line and no sing of her did a ic just and iam not sure if there is a v v v faint line or it is my eyes seeing things if i am not on by sat i am going to get a proper test.
> Looking at my chart thow i dont know if iam only 11 dpo because if i put the temp in on cd8 it moves o up 2 days ?!?!?
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Is there a reason you're discarding temp on CD8? Everything I've read seems to strongly suggest that you not discard temps, but recommend that instead you should enter the temp and just click any boxes that apply so that FF can use its judgment. I say if you have a temp on CD8, you enter it... And now that I'm looking at your chart more closely, I do think CD14 looks like a more accurate O date. What do you think? Oh, and post a pic of that IC, girlfriend!!!!Click to expand...

I discarded it as i woke up realy ill so thort it was thorw that. I looked at my test agane and it was stark white iam going with iam 11dpo and due af in 2 days so we will see.


----------



## mrsthomas623

mirena user said:


> Which do you ladies think you see more of sucess on CD3-7 or 2-6 or 5-9????

I got my BFP using soy CD 3-7. :thumbup:


----------



## Lollipopbop

I got mine with 2-6 xo


----------



## mirena user

Congrads ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx please don't apologise. I thank you for being so honest about your situation & because you decided to express your feelings here; that means you feel comfortable & it's more important than anything else. I'm sure you've bd enough based on your dates & you'll work out your differences. Sharing your life with another person is like that: we can't be constantly in a good mood or hugging each other. There are good days & bad days. That's what makes it work too. 

I'm going to add info on the list in the first post about what cd's we did when we got our bfp's. 

Xx


----------



## misskat29

racheybabe84 said:


> thanks madrid.
> has anyone got pcos and been using soy with success??? i need some hope, going to doctors on monday to see how my prog levels are if they can do it? what other things should i ask the doc or should i get referred to a specialist?

Hi, I've got pcos and got a bfp first cycle using soy - now have a beautiful 9months old baby girl.

Ttc#2 and am on Cd3 of second cycle of soy - hoping this is my month!

Good luck


----------



## Rin731

So I'm on CD 10...:sex:CD 4, 7, & 9 so far. :winkwink:

Not doing any OPKs this time round...( I really wanted to, but as this is our first month TTC and not NTNP, DH wanted to take it easy.)

I had some pretty bad breakouts on my face CD 6, and another on CD 8. I've also been having cramps on the left side starting today.


How is everyone?


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Thank you all you lovely ladies for your support....Madrid you are sooo kind! Lolli my Buddy what will I do without you, hoping your taking it easy chick and that all is going well...

I want this soooo much, I panic but panic over what will be! Will be! Fx for everyone, if it doesn't happen this month, October is still around xxx


----------



## Rin731

misskat29 said:


> racheybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> thanks madrid.
> has anyone got pcos and been using soy with success??? i need some hope, going to doctors on monday to see how my prog levels are if they can do it? what other things should i ask the doc or should i get referred to a specialist?
> 
> Hi, I've got pcos and got a bfp first cycle using soy - now have a beautiful 9months old baby girl.
> 
> Ttc#2 and am on Cd3 of second cycle of soy - hoping this is my month!
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Wow. You got a BFP on soy with PCOS?:thumbup:

Fx for you this month! :hugs:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Question ladies -

So the pic on the left is today's OPK, CD14 -- The bottom OPK in the pic on the right is last month's OPK the day before my + ... Does today's OPK look similar to last month's day-before-+? I'm just trying to determine how many days I am from O'ing --

[IMG]https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/IMG00464-20110817-1118-1.jpg[/IMG]

And for reference, here is yesterday's pic - 

[IMG]https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/OPK_CD13.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I thought todays OPK was last months OPK before I finished reading your post :thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

wo so i actually missed 5 whole days on b&b!!! so sorry i have been mia...my wedding is vastly approaching and i have so many things to get done before then!! ahhhh i have been going crazy!!! lol so no need to stress about ttc...i have been wedding stressed! but im sure as soon as my wedding and honeymoon is over i will be back to a obsessed ttc lady hehe!!!

i wanted to yell a big congrats to *rjsman* :yipee: much deserved :bfp:

to all the new comers WELCOME :) I hope u find this thread to be just as wonderful as i have thought it to be! there are some very helpful and supportive ladies here!!! they are all great! xxx

*mirena user* - when i got my bfp i took soy on cd3-7

*lollipopxxx* - im sorry u think u missed your egg hun, an yea i know how it can be with the bding(at the right time) and trying to keep everything cool with dh. but my fx'd for u and hope u in fact did catch it!

*momtoIandE* - i think todays opk and the one from last month look identical to me!! hopefully ovulation is only a day or two away...thats what i think anyway!

*madrid*- hey hun how are ya!! what cd is it for u now?? have any idea when your O date is?

*lollipopbop* - glad to see everything is still going good with u and your little bean :)

i know i may have missed people and im sorry...i had 10 pages to catch up on and i kinda forgot what everyone had said in the last 5 days. :dohh:

as for me...cd 17 and still no positive opk and no temp dip, last month i o'd on cd 16. but im not too stressed about it(wedding stuff has me occupied) but im kinda just enjoying this month and having fun. hoping my o date is soon to come...but im not going to worry about it too much. i would like a bfp this month, but october isnt going anywhere :) like i said in the beginning of my post after my wedding im sure i will be back to my regular self! but its nice to have a little break!xxx


----------



## MomtoIandE

Okay, so I tested again (since I'm actually testing THREE times a day), and I got my smiley!!!!! It was the first digital strip I used this month - LOL ... :wohoo: So it looks like I'll O on CD15!!! I love soy!!!! 

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/CD14_posOPK.jpg

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/CD14_progression.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Awesome! :yipee: yay for O!!


----------



## tmr1234

Momto IandE~ Yay for the + OPK i have just got some digi OPs for next cycle as the line did my head in last month so going to test untill i get a darkish line then do a digi. Get to bding and cach that egg.


----------



## rjsmam

Babykiser said:


> wo so i actually missed 5 whole days on b&b!!! so sorry i have been mia...my wedding is vastly approaching and i have so many things to get done before then!! ahhhh i have been going crazy!!! lol so no need to stress about ttc...i have been wedding stressed! but im sure as soon as my wedding and honeymoon is over i will be back to a obsessed ttc lady hehe!!!
> 
> i wanted to yell a big congrats to *rjsman* :yipee: much deserved :bfp:
> 
> to all the new comers WELCOME :) I hope u find this thread to be just as wonderful as i have thought it to be! there are some very helpful and supportive ladies here!!! they are all great! xxx
> 
> *mirena user* - when i got my bfp i took soy on cd3-7
> 
> *lollipopxxx* - im sorry u think u missed your egg hun, an yea i know how it can be with the bding(at the right time) and trying to keep everything cool with dh. but my fx'd for u and hope u in fact did catch it!
> 
> *momtoIandE* - i think todays opk and the one from last month look identical to me!! hopefully ovulation is only a day or two away...thats what i think anyway!
> 
> *madrid*- hey hun how are ya!! what cd is it for u now?? have any idea when your O date is?
> 
> *lollipopbop* - glad to see everything is still going good with u and your little bean :)
> 
> i know i may have missed people and im sorry...i had 10 pages to catch up on and i kinda forgot what everyone had said in the last 5 days. :dohh:
> 
> as for me...cd 17 and still no positive opk and no temp dip, last month i o'd on cd 16. but im not too stressed about it(wedding stuff has me occupied) but im kinda just enjoying this month and having fun. hoping my o date is soon to come...but im not going to worry about it too much. i would like a bfp this month, but october isnt going anywhere :) like i said in the beginning of my post after my wedding im sure i will be back to my regular self! but its nice to have a little break!xxx

oh wow well done on such a huge update when you must be uber busy - enjoy every minute... wedding planning is super stressful - but sooo special. not long at all for you - hoping it's all plain sailing for you for the last wk or so... :kiss:
x


----------



## Madrid98

I love your new ticker rjsman!!! 

I'm at the hairdressers at the moment. I really needed to come after all the sun & swimming in Spain. 
I'm on cd7 & last day of soy. Had a bit of pinching in my right side but I don't think is O as Ive had that before. Who knows?

Well done babykiser with your planning & relaxing ttc month. I think your body is waiting to O on your wedding night!! That would be nice don't you agree?

MomtoI you got your +opk so get busy madam!!! Lol hope we'll get June babies!!!

Misskat how is it going? When are you taking soy this time? 

Have to go now. She's going to wash my hair. Highlights nearly ready. 

Xx


----------



## racheybabe84

hi ladies, thanks for the reply miss kat.....did you ovulate on your own with pcos?
my temps have stayed at 96.8 the past 3days what does this mean?? anything?
how can i post a chart on here?
i'm still new to all this and you all sound so lovely and helpful 

madrid hope you feel better after your pamper session 

momto1andE good luck with catching the egg!


----------



## racheybabe84

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## want2bPositiv

hi im new here. i took soy last month from cd2-cd6 gradually increasing from 40mg-120mg. thought it didnt work last month because i started spotting last saturday..so i took that as the beginning of a new cycle. so i took 200mg of soy the 12th through the 16th(today). but since i only spotting and had brownish,pinkish discharge and alittle bit of red..i tested yesterday and today. and i am getting faint positives...idk what to think maybe the soy did work last month....so if i am pregnant do you thinking taking that much soy for the past 5 days will hurt the baby?


----------



## mirena user

Idk the answer to your question, but curious too!!!
Congrads tho I hope u are PG!! :happydance:


----------



## want2bPositiv

thanks. :) i hope this is it..but i also hope i didnt hurt the little bean for taking the soy this week too:dohh:


----------



## mirena user

Sticky Babydust too you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Have been really busy the last week so not been able to stalk.

Good luck for those in the tww and Madrid I really hope that you Ovulate very soon

I'll stalk again in a few days, can't leave it any longer than that as you ladies are far too busy and can't keep up with all the latest news.

Take Care Ladies and have a great weekend. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Want2bpositive I don't have an answer for you Im afraid but I don't think it'd be bad for the baby. You could intake a lot of soy if you are in a veg diet. Congratulations by the way. How many months did you try soy? On what days? I'll add you to our bfp list

X


----------



## Madrid98

Tamarah you are so lovely!!! have a lovely & relaxed weekend!!

Xx


----------



## MomtoIandE

want2bPositiv said:


> hi im new here. i took soy last month from cd2-cd6 gradually increasing from 40mg-120mg. thought it didnt work last month because i started spotting last saturday..so i took that as the beginning of a new cycle. so i took 200mg of soy the 12th through the 16th(today). but since i only spotting and had brownish,pinkish discharge and alittle bit of red..i tested yesterday and today. and i am getting faint positives...idk what to think maybe the soy did work last month....so if i am pregnant do you thinking taking that much soy for the past 5 days will hurt the baby?


A new cycle begins with the first day of full flow, so simply spotting wouldn't have been enough - It could have simply been implantation spotting... What CD was the spotting? Also, I want to say that I did read somewhere that soy in high doses was not a good idea during pregnancy, so if you are PG I would bring this up to your OB... Are you temping? Are your temps still up? Is there any way you can post a pic of your tests?


----------



## tmr1234

I dont think it would hurt the baby as they are noting taking any thing from you for the 1st little bit so i wouldnt worry to much.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Still + today, but I think my surge is on the decline - Assuming I O today, BD will be O-3, O-1, O, O+1 ... Do you think that's good enough?!

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/CD15_posOPK.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think it's perfect hun! FXed you can catch that egg this month! :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

MomtoIandE said:


> Still + today, but I think my surge is on the decline - Assuming I O today, BD will be O-3, O-1, O, O+1 ... Do you think that's good enough?!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/CD15_posOPK.jpg

defo more than good enough ! ! ! you can get your feet up now & think lots of positive thoughts about eggy becoming a beany x x x


----------



## mirena user

:dust:

To you I hope u get a BFP!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

racheybabe84 said:


> My Ovulation Chart

You definitely haven't O based on your temps. They are more or less balanced. How long are your cycles normally? 

XX


----------



## tmr1234

Cd 1 for me I am going to start soya on cd 2 and hope that my new bottel turns up on mon as i only have 1 days of it left.


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry about af coming tmr. Good luck with this new cycle!!

I've finished my 5 days and now is the waiting game for O. I think I'm going to start with opk's from Monday as I don't think I'll O before cd14. 

X


----------



## racheybabe84

i'm feeling sad about that now but thanks madrid.. hopefully the doctor will give me something to help me ovulate and get blood tests done to see... i'll let you all know


----------



## MomtoIandE

*tmr1234* - I'm sorry the :witch: decided to show her face!!! And here's to hoping this month is better...

*madrid* - YEAH for taking your last dose -- Let the waiting begin!! Like I've said before, for me, waiting to O is the hardest...

*AFM* - HOLY O PAIN!!!! :wacko: Last month I didn't really feel much more than a slight rumble, but just before 10p last night, I was so uncomfortable I could hardly walk!!! It was seriously noticeable. It's just my 2nd Soy cycle - did CD2-6, and O'd yesterday (CD15)!!! :happydance: We :sex: again this morning, so that's O-3, O-1, O, O+1 ... Hopefully we CTE this time!!!


----------



## Madrid98

racheybabe84 said:


> i'm feeling sad about that now but thanks madrid.. hopefully the doctor will give me something to help me ovulate and get blood tests done to see... i'll let you all know

Maybe it'll work if you increase the dosage next time. Saying this you may O now, even if late it'll only mean soy didn't help you to bring O earlier. I think you should try soy again. :hugs: Please don't be sad; I'm sure the doctors will be able to find out what's going on. :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

MomtoI I really think this is it for you!!! At least you can say you've done all you can to get your BFP. 

I don't know what is worst the way to O or the 2ww.


----------



## misskat29

Madrid98 said:


> Misskat how is it going? When are you taking soy this time?
> Xx

Hey, all good here thanks. Cd5 today for me. So as you've guessed it, cycle#1 of soy didn't work for me.

Decided to go with recommendation from you all and gradually increase dosage. So cd3 did 120mg, cd4&5 160mg cd6&7 200mg. We will see what happens?

So how's you? Hope this is your month - as I read you have ov'd this month!

I really can't keep up with you all on here - 2more bfps! Well done ladies!!!


----------



## misskat29

.


----------



## misskat29

Rin731 said:


> Wow. You got a BFP on soy with PCOS?:thumbup:
> 
> Fx for you this month! :hugs:

Why the surprise in getting a bfp with pcos and taking soy? I thought soy was a natural form of clomid?


----------



## Lollipopbop

MomtoIandE - You've covered your bases! I hope it's a BFP for you this month. I remember the O pains from Soy, they were unbelievable! 

Misskat - Sorry Soy didn't do the trick last cycle, fingers crossed for this one!

xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

Misskat I'm waiting to O now. I'm on cd8. Just finished taking soy yesterday. 
Don't worry about last month, just concentrate in this cycle & the future. When do you think you'll O? I'm hoping before the 27th as my dh is going on a business trip that day. 
X


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. Just checking in. On CD 19 today and O should happen on Wednesday CD 22. Hoping that we catch our eggy this month! Good luck to all the ladies. Bring on the BFP's!!


----------



## misskat29

Dont know when I'll ov, cd30 cycle just gone? Unless it was anovulatory cycle?

Not happy bunny this morning - weight gain is just ridiculous. I'm heavier now than I was three months after giving birth. Husband just laughed at me! Nice.

Did I read in a few posts back that it could be soy causing the weight gain?


----------



## tinks80

just popping in quickly, i am 10-11DPO and got my :bfp: this afternoon, :happydance: it came up straight away i couldnt believe my eyes! id only been to the doc on 7DPO who confirmed my PROG at 81.8!!! omg!!! 

i was on soy for the begining of my cycle then on vitex for the second half, and royal jelly, so not sure which one to thank for it, but fx this lil sticky bean sticks...

question though how reliable are the FRER these days? ive heard some mixed responses about them, - if it helps it was a late afternoon pee and id already been zillion times today i cant seem to hold it atm, my bladder always seems full :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone xx


----------



## rjsmam

tinks80 said:


> just popping in quickly, i am 10-11DPO and got my :bfp: this afternoon, :happydance: it came up straight away i couldnt believe my eyes! id only been to the doc on 7DPO who confirmed my PROG at 81.8!!! omg!!!
> 
> i was on soy for the begining of my cycle then on vitex for the second half, and royal jelly, so not sure which one to thank for it, but fx this lil sticky bean sticks...
> 
> question though how reliable are the FRER these days? ive heard some mixed responses about them, - if it helps it was a late afternoon pee and id already been zillion times today i cant seem to hold it atm, my bladder always seems full :shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone xx

:yipee: YAY!!!!!! Congrats tinks!!!!!!!!!!! h&h 9months!!! 

sorry i didn't use fr so can't really comment - but if it's pink it & came up straight away it must be reliable!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Angel* - FX'd O is just around the corner!!!! I've said it a gazillion times, but for me, waiting to O is the worst ... 

*Miskat* - Yep, you did read that, and I'm starting to believe it... I'm switching to a brand with greater doses of SIs per capsule next cycle, so that I'm consuming less soy. The brand I'm taking now has 500mg of soy but only 25mg of SIs per capsule... And I'm turning into a blimp, it seems...

*Tinks* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo: So... remind me what doses you took and when - Ha, ha! And post a pic!!!!!!!

*AFM* - I think I had a really strong O!!!! Last month I barely felt any O pain, but this month, HOLY CRAP - It was so painful, I had trouble breathing and standing properly... And look at my temp shift -- Woohoo!!!! :happydance: I'm hoping it was a big fat egg (thanks to SIs and royal jelly) and that it's got really good corpus luteum... And our timing was good... Oh, I hope, I hope!!! 10 more days until testing...


----------



## Lollipopbop

Tinks - CONGRATULATIONS!! Post a pic! yay! Will you be due in may too?

MomtoIandE - O sounds promising and strong!! Good luck xoxo


----------



## Raven_Moon

Hi ladies, I've spent all day reading through thus thread so feel like I know everyone even though I'm new!

I've been ttc my first since June, had three cycles charting though only 2 ttc.

Cycle 1 (after being of bc 2+ months) - 36 days long ov on CD25 and af on 12dpo
Cycle 2 - 39 days long, ov on CD23,, bfp 12dpo, fainter 15, 16 dpo, af 17dpo so had a chemical pregnancy
Cycle 3 (got paranoid I had a LPD so took agnus castus and 100mg b but complex but stopped at cd25 when no O) 42 days ling, ov CD29, af today on 13dpo.

I've had my cry after really hoping this would be the month, and been looking into ways to o earlier as I don't think its helping our chances and 6 week cycles are depressing, so came across thus thread and I'm beginning to feel hopeful again.

Do you ladies think I should try soy? Our bd timing was so good thus month and had strong feeling o but I think as it was delayed it was a bad egg.

I looked in Holland and barratt but they only had 750mg or 55mg in a mixture of some other vits from this link https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=640&prodid=410&cid=72&sid=0

I'm going to try to get to to Tesco for tomorrow unless you ladies think the one I linked will be ok? Not sure about doubling it or anything as there are other vits and things there?

Congrats on all the bfps and good luck to everyone waiting for theirs :)


----------



## tmr1234

tinks80 said:


> just popping in quickly, i am 10-11DPO and got my :bfp: this afternoon, :happydance: it came up straight away i couldnt believe my eyes! id only been to the doc on 7DPO who confirmed my PROG at 81.8!!! omg!!!
> 
> i was on soy for the begining of my cycle then on vitex for the second half, and royal jelly, so not sure which one to thank for it, but fx this lil sticky bean sticks...
> 
> question though how reliable are the FRER these days? ive heard some mixed responses about them, - if it helps it was a late afternoon pee and id already been zillion times today i cant seem to hold it atm, my bladder always seems full :shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone xx

congrats have a H&H 9 months

MomtoIandE~ OMG look at that temp spike i hope it gose up and dosnt come down for you thins month the day you will find out you are preg going on you have a 14LP i will just (hopfully) be caching my egg lol


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations* tinks*!!! :wohoo::wohoo:I think this was your 2nd cycle trying soy wasn't it? Very happy soy worked for you as well.:happydance:

Welcome *Raven*!!! I bought the one from Tesco because Holland & Barratt's one has to many other ingredients. I thought I could get some sort of reaction as I suffer from urticaria. I also think Tesco's is cheaper than the other one.:thumbup:
All the best with your soy cycle. There's no reason it shouldn't work for you as it's worked for many of us!!!

*MomtoI* are you sure you O? I don't think so after looking at your chart. Lol.:winkwink: OMG!! that's proper after O temps!! I think this is it for you madam!

*Lollipopbop* and *rjsman* how are you feeling? Any symptoms?:cloud9:

*misskat *I understand you about the weight gain. I've put on 5kg since my first pregnancy that ended in mc. Not happy at all with it so I've decided to diet and I'm going for the low GI diet.
Work lunches don't help either!!

I did my first opk today because I had more cm than normal and I thought it could be something going on but it was negative. It's too early anyway so I'll keep testing everyday until I either get my positive or my dh leaves for his trip.

X


----------



## tmr1234

Raven~ i got my 1s last cycle from tesco but they didnt have any in for a few weeks now so i got some off ebay they are 50mg.

Madrid~ what day do you normaly o on?

A.F.M
Iam on cd3 and started my soy yesterday but have run out today so have to wait of mr post man to bring my new bottel.

1 thing do you take any thing with soy like EPO or FA or do you just take the soy then start every thing else after the 5 days?


----------



## tinks80

Madrid98 said:


> Congratulations* tinks*!!! :wohoo::wohoo:I think this was your 2nd cycle trying soy wasn't it? Very happy soy worked for you as well.:happydance:
> 
> Welcome *Raven*!!! I bought the one from Tesco because Holland & Barratt's one has to many other ingredients. I thought I could get some sort of reaction as I suffer from urticaria. I also think Tesco's is cheaper than the other one.:thumbup:
> All the best with your soy cycle. There's no reason it shouldn't work for you as it's worked for many of us!!!
> 
> *MomtoI* are you sure you O? I don't think so after looking at your chart. Lol.:winkwink: OMG!! that's proper after O temps!! I think this is it for you madam!
> 
> *Lollipopbop* and *rjsman* how are you feeling? Any symptoms?:cloud9:
> 
> *misskat *I understand you about the weight gain. I've put on 5kg since my first pregnancy that ended in mc. Not happy at all with it so I've decided to diet and I'm going for the low GI diet.
> Work lunches don't help either!!
> 
> I did my first opk today because I had more cm than normal and I thought it could be something going on but it was negative. It's too early anyway so I'll keep testing everyday until I either get my positive or my dh leaves for his trip.
> 
> X

thanks heaps everyone im keeping fx this lil bean sticks :happydance:

this was kinda cycle 1-2, weird thing was i used soy for thebegining of the cycle, then usedthe vitex, i ovulated, didnt get :af: and ten 16days after ovulation i had another one :shrug: not sure what happened but both blood test and ultrasound confirmed the ovulation both times, and then by 10dpo i couldnt hold out any longer i just ha this instinct feeling i was and just had to :test: and sure enough it came up :bfp: straight away. it was quite funny id only just poas and i could see it coming up and yelled out to DP and he came running in thinking something was wrong, and he had to check the stick 3-4 times as he couldnt see the line, but as it got darker he started jumping up down with excitement quite funny lol.....

i just had my bloods this morning and my hcg is 79 and my prog is 99.8, im really happy with my numbers considering that on 7dpo my prog was 81.8 and my hcg was <2, i think lil bean implanted around late day 8 as i had alot of cramping that afternoon in the morning and it settled down by late in the night on day 9.

how is everyone else coming along? and WOW 19BFP now thats amazng!!! cant believe how many there are


----------



## angel11

congrats tinks80!!!!! 

We are starting our BD every night for the next 4 nights hopefully. I am on CD 20 and ovulating on CD 22. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## racheybabe84

just come back from the doctors and they are going to do my progesterone levels, check my liver,glucose, lh, fsh and dhea. so getting somewhere! temp has been 96.8 for the past 5days in a row now so i'm really confused as to what that means


----------



## Madrid98

Tmr before i had the 1st mc i was O around cd16. Then after the 1st mc the cycles were ver irregular so I could O on cd12 or, more often, on cd22-24, which made my cycle super long. 
With soy last I got my +opk & smiley on cd14. I've been having very clear cm for the past 2 days. Getting close to ewcm but not stretchy like. I did opk yesterday & not even close to positive. As I know it may well be that the opk's catch the surge after O has happened with soy we're bd'ing every other day. I'm having O pain as I write this reply. 

Hope the postman will bring your soy!!

X


----------



## Madrid98

racheybabe84 said:


> just come back from the doctors and they are going to do my progesterone levels, check my liver,glucose, lh, fsh and dhea. so getting somewhere! temp has been 96.8 for the past 5days in a row now so i'm really confused as to what that means

If you had the +opk yesterday you may O today & it wontchange your temp until tomorrow so don't stress about that. Just try to bd'ing again today. 

X


----------



## racheybabe84

we bd last night, i'm going to take a opk later and see what it comes out as. i've never o'd this late before.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Heading out the door to work, so I'll need to get caught up a little later, but look at my thermal shift - Holy crap that's the biggest one I've ever had!!!! I hope this means it was a nice big, strong egg!!!! I took soy CD2-6 though, and I thought taking it later was supposed to increase your chances of a strong O... Oh well, I'll take it!!!


----------



## tmr1234

madrid hopefully tht opk turns + soon for you. the post man did ring them so i dnt know what to do i had 80mg left today so took that but hoping they will come tomoz

momtoIandE omg that is a very good o looking 4wd to your bfp in a week or so.


----------



## autigers55

Does soy increase cm? I've been having way more cm than I did last cycle (TMI) and didn't know why. Also, I'm starting to doubt that soy will work for me bc I did a opk this morning and only 1 line is visible. Usually by this time i get a faint second line, so I dont know if I'm going to O :-(. I'm trying to stay positive bc I've been having a lot of cm and been having a lot of cramps/backaches on my left side, which isn't normal for me.


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid *- I hope you get your +OPK before DH goes out of town!!! And remember, my OPKs went from snow white to a blazing + in like 3 days... Are you testing more than once a day? Its good youre :sex: EOD to be safe.

*Tmr1234 * Are you going to buy more if the postman doesnt deliver?! I dont think you can just skip a dose, right? Oh and yes, I took royal jelly (1,000mg), EPO (2,000-3,000mg), and an extra folic acid (800mg) every day, starting CD1... And I stopped the EPO at 1DPO. PS  My sons name is Isaac. :winkwink:

*Tinks80 * Thats crazy about the 2 Os... Presumably you couldve gotten a +HPT after your 1st O, but you didnt? So it was the 2nd egg that was fertilized maybe? 

*Angel11 * Have fun BDing!!! So youre not temping this cycle?

*Racheybabe84 * Are you sure your BBT isnt broken? Getting the same temp for days on end is usually a sign...

*Autigers55 * I had way more CM my 1st soy cycle, but not so much this month... I was sick, so maybe that had something to do with it, but I was also taking 2,000-3,000mg of EPO, so I thought it wouldve helped some. :nope: Anyway, preseed came in quite handy. Oh, and like I said, my OPKs went from basically white to blazing + in like 3 days. Dont give up!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Here's my progression - CD12, CD13, CD14 -, CD14 +
https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/CD14_posOPK-1.jpg


----------



## MomtoIandE

And here's another progression - I always found it helpful to look at others, even though I know every woman is different ...

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/CD14_progression.jpg


----------



## lollybabe2011

Just catching up on the thread, hope everyone is okay, just waiting now to test in 10 days.


----------



## racheybabe84

i've only had my thermometer for 3weeks lol i think i've ovulated so will see what its like in the morning, also ok are negative now only bd last night so hopefully haven't missed it, going to jump on bf tonight lol


----------



## Madrid98

Rachel sometimes if you don't take the right amount of soy for your body it may delay O. So probably that's what happened to you. Fx'd you've caught the eggy anyway.

Jesica my opk today looks like your cd12 one. I'm only cd10 and last time I O on cd14 so it'd be a surprise. I'm only testing once at the moment & always around 6pm. If I get a dark second line I'll use the smileys.
Your temps are looking very good!!

Hi lollybabe! Fx for your bfp!

XX


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid *- Woohoo!!!! Hopefully you'll O soon then!!!!!! I think it's perfect you're going EOD ... that's exactly what I had hoped to do this month, but then got terribly sick from CD9-12 ... Hopefully the BD'ing we did do was enough. And yeah, I'm lovin' my temps!! Like I said, I always thought taking it later (CD5-9) would give you a stronger O. I took it CD2-6, so did I release one big fat one anyway? Or did I release two?! Holy progesterone!!!


----------



## Madrid98

lol Jesica you are so funny!!!

Have you heard from momof3? I think she said she was having her appt last week but it's been a long time with no news from her. Hope she's just too busy!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Madrid* - I did hear from her today actually - At her appointment was last week, they saw a strong heartbeat and a healthy yolk sac :thumbup:


----------



## tinks80

how do I upload a pic? I'm on my iPhone.. & I have forgotten how to do it normally lol :-S lol


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies

MomtoIandE - yeah I haven't done any temping this month. I am on CD 21 today and we BD'ed last night. And planning to BD tonight (CD21), tomorrow (CD22) and then on CD23. The days leading up to O is always more stressful for me. Once O has passed, I have this feeling of relieve that it is over and the pressure is gone. Then the pressure gets replaced with anxiety about AF arriving....oh joy!

This month I didn't take soy from CD 3 -7, I took it from 5-9 as I have longer cycles but I am a bit worried now as I have had no ovulation pain yet and I have to ovulate tomorrow. I might temp for the next few days to ensure that O did happen due to me changing my dates of taking soy. 

Now I am a bit worried that I messed my cycle up with taking soy CD 5-9. Any ladies that took soy on CD 5-9?


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE said:


> Tmr1234 [/B]&#8211; Are you going to buy more if the postman doesn&#8217;t deliver?! I don&#8217;t think you can just skip a dose, right? Oh and yes, I took royal jelly (1,000mg), EPO (2,000-3,000mg), and an extra folic acid (800mg) every day, starting CD1... And I stopped the EPO at 1DPO. PS &#8211; My son&#8217;s name is Isaac. :winkwink:

I have looked every where and can't find it in any of the shops so i dont know what iam going to do.
Dose BOOTS do it? Iv not looked there think i will nip today if i get the time got to take R to the hospital today (for the 2nd tues in a row).
Iam taking 1000mg of EPO but i thort i read some where to start it after the soy but it has defo worked for you so iam not going to worry.

ANGEL~ I know what you mean about the stress of it up to o because we have 2 kids we hardly find the time to bd and it sort of start to feel like iam being a pets to my DH nere to ov time. But i realy do not like the TWW.


----------



## racheybabe84

well we managed to bd last night and my temp was higher (not by much) this morning so hopefully i have ovulated.
good luck with your O soon madrid


----------



## Mellymommy

PLEASE HELP!!!!.

When you say "soy" is it products with soy in like soy milk or what soy are you referring to. Please girls i want to try aswell!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm glad to hear about Momof3! Must of been lovely to have an early scan.

Angel - Hopefully you'll O on time and you've caught the egg! fingers crossed.

Madrid - FX you have a strong O soon! Not many symptoms really. I had really bad fatigue to begin with but not so bad now. I've had back ache, heartburn and cramps but none of it's constant. I really want MS :wacko: haha xoxo

Melly - We're talking about soy iso which come in capsules, it's natures clomid and helps some women have a stronger O. I'm not sure which stores you have near you but mine was from Tesco. Good luck xoxo


----------



## Mellymommy

Wow thanks for the info. Will look out for them!


----------



## angel11

Hey ladies

Did any of the ladies who had a soy BFP, take soy from CD5-9? Really worried about O here. Not having a single pain so far today.


----------



## tmr1234

I dont know what iam going to do as it hasnt come and i can't find it any of the shop around here.
Would it be ok to do it tomoz if it comes????


----------



## autigers55

I did an OPK this morning and this is what it looked like. Is this normal for 4 days before O? It's hard to see, but there is a faint 2nd line.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6451.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tmr1234

I got lines like that untill 2 days befor ov


----------



## MomtoIandE

angel11 said:


> Now I am a bit worried that I messed my cycle up with taking soy CD 5-9. Any ladies that took soy on CD 5-9?

I took it CD6-9 (missed CD5) last month, and I O'd on CD14. This month I did CD2-6 and O'd on CD15.


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> Tmr1234 [/B] Are you going to buy more if the postman doesnt deliver?! I dont think you can just skip a dose, right? Oh and yes, I took royal jelly (1,000mg), EPO (2,000-3,000mg), and an extra folic acid (800mg) every day, starting CD1... And I stopped the EPO at 1DPO. PS  My sons name is Isaac. :winkwink:
> 
> I have looked every where and can't find it in any of the shops so i dont know what iam going to do.
> Dose BOOTS do it? Iv not looked there think i will nip today if i get the time got to take R to the hospital today (for the 2nd tues in a row).
> Iam taking 1000mg of EPO but i thort i read some where to start it after the soy but it has defo worked for you so iam not going to worry.
> 
> ANGEL~ I know what you mean about the stress of it up to o because we have 2 kids we hardly find the time to bd and it sort of start to feel like iam being a pets to my DH nere to ov time. But i realy do not like the TWW.Click to expand...

I'm not sure what BOOTS is... Momof3wants5 took 3,000mg of EPO from CD1-2DPO (and she's now preggo), so I wasn't worried about taking it :winkwink: Oh, and yeah we have two kiddos too (one almost 3, the other just turned 1)... It's tough finding the time and energy sometimes - LOL


----------



## MomtoIandE

Mellymommy said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!!.
> 
> When you say "soy" is it products with soy in like soy milk or what soy are you referring to. Please girls i want to try aswell!

Hi, *Melly *- So this is probably going to be more information than you want, but here it is ... 

This is only my second month using soy isoflavones, so I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination. That said, I did do a TON of research before trying them because I do O on my own, I do have pretty regular cycles, and I am BF'ing my 14-mo-old daughter. 

In short, soy isoflavones are phytoestrogens that behave just like clomid. They trick your body into thinking it's low on estrogen, in order to stimulate the production of more estrogen, which causes the follicles to mature very quickly. And with ovaries sitting there with follicles just itching to pop, the _slightest _amount of LH will often trigger O - However oftentimes, that tiny amount of LH is _not _enough to produce a +OPK ... So women who are using Soy are often cautioned not to rely on OPKs alone, but to really be in tune with other secondary signs of fertility, because many times they won't get their +OPK until the surge peaks, sometimes many hours (and maybe even a day) after O has been triggered. Also, if you are using OPKs, you need to wait a couple of days after your last dose to test for the first time, to avoid a false positive (similar to clomid). Also, usually only one follicle is developed, but multiple follicles are developed at about the same rate as with clomid. 

If you're interested in multiples, you might consider adding Tribulus. It is a male supplement that builds testosterone and is _not _recommended for women on a prolonged basis, but if taken for 5-7 days it increases FSH and LH levels, which when combined with Soy almost guarantees a strong O on a date that you can somewhat control ... Most women who are using it take 1,000mg for 5-7 days, at least 5 days before anticipated O. I can't take it because it's contraindicated for BF'ing moms ... If I'm still not PG by the time DD weans, I'll be trying it ... 

Since just the slightest amount of LH will trigger O, Soy often produces an earlier O. And since Soy grows supersized follicles, it often produces a much stronger O ... With larger and younger follicles, you'll have larger and more viable corpus luteum, which will do a better job at producing progesterone, which is vital for successful implantation, could result in a longer LP, etc. You take it just like clomid (CD3-7 or CD5-9). And the generally accepted rule is that it's ~half the strength of clomid. So if you're considering 50mg of clomid, you'd want to take 100mg of soy isoflavones. 

The first month, I took it CD6-9. I missed CD5 because I was trying to decide whether to start the clomid sitting on my counter. I took 75mg, 150mg, 150mg, 175mg. My O moved from CD22 to CD14. Progesterone at 7DPO went from 5.2 to 17.6 ... This month I tried CD2-6 (75, 150, 175, 175, 200), and I O'd on CD15 (even though I was deathly ill from CD9-12). Like clomid, you can use it for 6 months, but then it's recommended that you give your body a break. 

The dosing is really up to you. I've seen some women who take substantially less and others who take substantially more. Here's a BBC UK thread you can scroll through to get a feel for what people are trying (and what successes, issues they're having) and decide for yourself - https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...h_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=1&csi=2052880570&pd=-4

From what I've read, you have to take them at exactly the same time every day. Many women take them just before bed, to avoid side effects. If you're temping, you'll notice that your temps are a little wacky while you're taking them (similar to clomid) ... I think I felt a little nauseated the last dose on my first cycle, but I didn't notice anything this time. Oh, and my first cycle I noticed a lot more CM... 

They were a little difficult to find, but I got mine at Whole Foods. The bottle says "Soy Isoflavones, 500mg" on the front, but the back shows that there's just 25mg of isoflavones per capsule - the rest is just soy. So I had to take 3 capsules to get my 75mg, ex. A lot of women get theirs at WalMart, and those are 40mg capsules.

I think that's it ... I feel like I've written a book, but let me or any of the other ladies on this thread know if you have any questions. Good luck!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> I dont know what iam going to do as it hasnt come and i can't find it any of the shop around here.
> Would it be ok to do it tomoz if it comes????

Hmmm... If it were me, I'd probably do CD5-9 at this point... I just wonder if the one dose you took on CD2 will screw things up? What do you think? I really don't know, as this is just my 2nd soy cycle.


----------



## MomtoIandE

autigers55 said:


> I did an OPK this morning and this is what it looked like. Is this normal for 4 days before O? It's hard to see, but there is a faint 2nd line.

Yeah, I was gonna say... that looks closer to O than 4 days. If you go back a couple of pages, I posted the progression of my OPKs.


----------



## autigers55

MomtoIandE said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say... that looks closer to O than 4 days. If you go back a couple of pages, I posted the progression of my OPKs.

I did go back and look at your OPKs, and it made me realize O may be sooner than I expected. DH and I have been BDing EOD, so I guess its time to start BDing every day!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

autigers55 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was gonna say... that looks closer to O than 4 days. If you go back a couple of pages, I posted the progression of my OPKs.
> 
> I did go back and look at your OPKs, and it made me realize O may be sooner than I expected. DH and I have been BDing EOD, so I guess its time to start BDing every day!!Click to expand...

Also remember that with Soy you could O before you get a +OPK (see above), so I think it's a great idea that you're switching to ED - GL!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ I hadn't heard of that.. What can cause you to O before your positive?


----------



## Rin731

Babykiser said:


> wo so i actually missed 5 whole days on b&b!!! so sorry i have been mia...my wedding is vastly approaching and i have so many things to get done before then!! ahhhh i have been going crazy!!! lol so no need to stress about ttc...i have been wedding stressed! but im sure as soon as my wedding and honeymoon is over i will be back to a obsessed ttc lady hehe!!!
> 
> i wanted to yell a big congrats to *rjsman* :yipee: much deserved :bfp:
> 
> to all the new comers WELCOME :) I hope u find this thread to be just as wonderful as i have thought it to be! there are some very helpful and supportive ladies here!!! they are all great! xxx
> 
> *mirena user* - when i got my bfp i took soy on cd3-7
> 
> *lollipopxxx* - im sorry u think u missed your egg hun, an yea i know how it can be with the bding(at the right time) and trying to keep everything cool with dh. but my fx'd for u and hope u in fact did catch it!
> 
> *momtoIandE* - i think todays opk and the one from last month look identical to me!! hopefully ovulation is only a day or two away...thats what i think anyway!
> 
> *madrid*- hey hun how are ya!! what cd is it for u now?? have any idea when your O date is?
> 
> *lollipopbop* - glad to see everything is still going good with u and your little bean :)
> 
> i know i may have missed people and im sorry...i had 10 pages to catch up on and i kinda forgot what everyone had said in the last 5 days. :dohh:
> 
> as for me...cd 17 and still no positive opk and no temp dip, last month i o'd on cd 16. but im not too stressed about it(wedding stuff has me occupied) but im kinda just enjoying this month and having fun. hoping my o date is soon to come...but im not going to worry about it too much. i would like a bfp this month, but october isnt going anywhere :) like i said in the beginning of my post after my wedding im sure i will be back to my regular self! but its nice to have a little break!xxx

Best of luck on your wedding! :hugs:
I had mine last November, and of course I insisted on doing everything myself. dohh: lol) There was a lot of wedding stress, even though we were starting NTNP in October. Wedding stress tends to trump everything... So I know what you mean. :winkwink:


----------



## MomtoIandE

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ^^ I hadn't heard of that.. What can cause you to O before your positive?

From the post I made to Melly a little earlier today... "In short, soy isoflavones are phytoestrogens that behave just like clomid. They trick your body into thinking it's low on estrogen, in order to stimulate the production of more estrogen, which causes the follicles to mature very quickly. And with ovaries sitting there with follicles just itching to pop, the slightest amount of LH will often trigger O - However oftentimes, that tiny amount of LH is not enough to produce a +OPK ... So women who are using Soy are often cautioned not to rely on OPKs alone, but to really be in tune with other secondary signs of fertility, because many times they won't get their +OPK until the surge peaks, sometimes many hours (and maybe even a day) after O has been triggered." Bottom line, OPKs require a minimum level of LH hormone to produce a + result ... but that level may be substantially less than what's necessary to trip O on a Soy cycle. So you could easily O before your +OPK :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

that's interesting! thanks :)


----------



## Rin731

So I'm not doing OPKs this time, but was wondering if this sounds like ov to anyone. 

I randomly got upset and started crying this afternoon, JUST LIKE I did when :witch: was here on 9-16. 

Could this be a sign of ov???

I felt FINE yesterday and FINE now, but for an hour or so I was a mess. 


I would have just chalked it up to moodiness, but I'm on CD 15 today.


----------



## Madrid98

It could well be O Rin! Sometimes I feel as if af is coming when is O time. I'm either in bd'ing mood or nor at all because I can't be bothered with my body feeling shattered. That's why I started using opk's because I was missing O with silly things like that.


----------



## Rin731

Madrid98 said:


> It could well be O Rin! Sometimes I feel as if af is coming when is O time. I'm either in bd'ing mood or nor at all because I can't be bothered with my body feeling shattered. That's why I started using opk's because I was missing O with silly things like that.

Thanks.

We've been :sex: every other day or so (sometimes more :haha: ) since CD 4 pretty consistently, so I'm hoping that this is our cycle.

:thumbup:


----------



## BallofStress

Hey ladies... i just heard about this Soy stuff, and dont know alot about it. I ordered some online, that apparently isnt strong enough. Its only 750mg but 3% isoflavones... its by Natures Bounty & i got it on Amazon. Anyone else take this, or similar, and get a BFP? How often would i have to take it, and how many?? Please help. I can email direct link if needed, but stupid site wont let me post it on here. t.i.a


----------



## MomtoIandE

Hi, *BallofStress* ... It's me!! We've been writing on BBC - I'm So_Excited!! on there... Anyway, glad to see you decided to join. The women here are amazing!!


----------



## BallofStress

i know! i'm excited for some more answers!! :) thanks


----------



## Rin731

BallofStress said:


> i know! i'm excited for some more answers!! :) thanks

I went to Walmart. Look in the Vitamin aisle, but in the menopause section. They have 80 mg soy isoflavones in a bottle of 100 or something for $7 or so. 

Go to the previous page and find the REALLY long post in the middle. Very informative. 

I took mine CD 1-5 I did 80mg on CD 1-3, then 120mg on CD 4, and 160 mg on CD 5. 

:hugs: Welcome.


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know what iam going to do as it hasnt come and i can't find it any of the shop around here.
> Would it be ok to do it tomoz if it comes????
> 
> Hmmm... If it were me, I'd probably do CD5-9 at this point... I just wonder if the one dose you took on CD2 will screw things up? What do you think? I really don't know, as this is just my 2nd soy cycle.Click to expand...


I took it cd2 160mg then cd3 80mg as that is all i had left if it tuns up today i will just prob do it untill cd7 and hope it dosnt mess any thing up so iam still doing 5 days but with 1 day brak if it dosnt come then i will just wait it out and hope that the 2 days i did help.


----------



## angel11

Morning ladies!! Well, its morning where I am :haha:

So I did an OPK yesterday and my OPK had a definite second line but not very dark. Usually, I have a positive OPK on CD 21 and on CD 22 (which is when i ovulate). But last month I also had faint lines prior to O and then a definite positive on CD 21. Today is CD 22 and I am supposed to ovulate. No definite O pains yet. Have had a few twinges here and there so hoping it will start in full swing later today. Will be testing OPK at 12 and again at 17:00 today. 

I took a temp this morning and at least the good news is that its 36.17 so I haven't ovulated yet. The irony is that this month is the first one that we would BD every day from 2 days prior to O, to one day after, and now suddenly my O seems to be a no show :cry:


----------



## tmr1234

angel~ looking at your last chart it looks like you could of ov'd on cd22 so you could get your +opk today and ov the same day.


----------



## racheybabe84

temp has risen again this morning, just had a coffee and feel sick now urgh! i think i'm 2dpo!


----------



## angel11

@tmr1234 - thanks so much:flower:. That was actually going to be my question on whether you can ovulate on the same day as getting a positive OPK. 

I always get an almost positive with my IC's but never get a blaring positive. Yesterday's test basically looked like O would be 2 - 3 days away but this morning at 11:20, I did another OPK test (I have never tested twice in a day and usually test at 17:00). And I got what I think is a positive (attached picture). I am getting my O cramps today on and off and feels like AF is coming with slight twinges on both sides. Nothing serious though :wacko:

So I am a bit unsure now whether O is today or not. Either way, we are planning to BD tonight and then tomorrow night. That should cover it right?

*Line on the left is the control and the right is the test.
 



Attached Files:







CD22.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## racheybabe84

definitely a positive good luck!


----------



## tmr1234

It came so iam back on the soy yay!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

Good luck to everyone waiting to OV and also everyone in the tww!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing number 20 :happydance:


----------



## paula181

:hi: i wanted to ask if you can take Soy mid cycle?? I have Pcos and really long cycles!

xx


----------



## tmr1234

I think if you know that you have defo not ov'd it wouldnt make a diff if you took it mid or at the start but you are better to take it at the start.

angel that looks like a + opk to me may be you will o today good luck and go get that egg


----------



## MomtoIandE

angel11 said:


> @tmr1234 - thanks so much:flower:. That was actually going to be my question on whether you can ovulate on the same day as getting a positive OPK.
> 
> I always get an almost positive with my IC's but never get a blaring positive. Yesterday's test basically looked like O would be 2 - 3 days away but this morning at 11:20, I did another OPK test (I have never tested twice in a day and usually test at 17:00). And I got what I think is a positive (attached picture). I am getting my O cramps today on and off and feels like AF is coming with slight twinges on both sides. Nothing serious though :wacko:
> 
> So I am a bit unsure now whether O is today or not. Either way, we are planning to BD tonight and then tomorrow night. That should cover it right?
> 
> *Line on the left is the control and the right is the test.

That is DEFINITELY positive!!! I'd BD tonight and the next TWO nights if it were me...


----------



## MomtoIandE

paula181 said:


> :hi: i wanted to ask if you can take Soy mid cycle?? I have Pcos and really long cycles!
> 
> xx


Mmmm... I want to say that I read somewhere that soy should not be taken any later than CD9, or it can prevent O altogether. But then again, I know nothing about PCOS. You may want to do some reading up on it...


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> temp has risen again this morning, just had a coffee and feel sick now urgh! i think i'm 2dpo!

YEAH!!!! Welcome to the 2ww :flower:


----------



## tinks80

Question, has anyone had a test go negative the same day as a dark positive? 

I'm at the hospital having some bright red tinged spotting with mild cramping & they've tested my wee & their test has come up negative? They're now telling me I've misscarried? AF is supposed to show today/yesterday should I be worried or wait & see what my bloods reveal?


----------



## autigers55

I got a question for you ladies, what do O pains feel like? I've never really noticed them before, but last night I had some really sharp pains around my hip bones and figured I would ask and see if that was O pains. Also, what is the average temp before and during O?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

tinks80 said:


> Question, has anyone had a test go negative the same day as a dark positive?
> 
> I'm at the hospital having some bright red tinged spotting with mild cramping & they've tested my wee & their test has come up negative? They're now telling me I've misscarried? AF is supposed to show today/yesterday should I be worried or wait & see what my bloods reveal?

tinks, it may just be too early for the doctors tests to come up positive, their tests aren't as sensitive as the over the counter tests. is it just spotting or a heavier flow?


----------



## autigers55

I guess my previous post needs to be ignored now!! This is my OPK from this morning at 9am(left) and this I my other opk from this morning at 10:57 am(right). I believe I finally got a + opk!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







RSCN6461.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7









DSCN6473.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rin731

paula181 said:


> :hi: i wanted to ask if you can take Soy mid cycle?? I have Pcos and really long cycles!
> 
> xx

I had the same question and was told on a message board that you shouldn't. 

My last periods were:
09/10/2010
11/5/10
01/31/11
6/10/11
and 
9/6/11

So I know how you feel, but I made the choice that after my period in June, I'd be patient and do soy next time round. 
---
I'm on CD 16 right now and have been having some pains and mood swings, so here's to hoping I'm around Ov!:thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Tinks I hope is just old blood on your period due date & nothing else. 

Paula you shouldn't take it in the middle of your cycle. 

Angel & autigers congrats on the +opk!!! You're going to be busy later!!!!

I'm waiting to test in about 20mins. I think I'll get my + tomorrow or Friday anyway. We'll see. 

X


----------



## tmr1234

autigers My o pain is normaly on left or right just how you said so go get bding.

Good luck girls i have still got about 7-10days to wait till o i think iam going to start opk's on mon and hope that my DH dosnt get the cold that is going about our house kids just love to share there germs lol


----------



## goodvibes2

hi everyone i took soy 200mg from cd2-cd6 and i got a faint postive in the afternoon yesterday and it was lighter in the evening i am only cd11...did i ovulate really early or am i just starting my surge?


----------



## Madrid98

goodvibes welcome! Probably you haven't O yet. Cd11 seems too early. When do you normally O without soy?


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies quick check in 8dpo BFN what was I thinking! I don't know why I do this to myself every month, fx to all you lovely ladies who've recently ov or started soy, can't seem to get it right!!! :(, wonder who is going to be lucky number 20 on your list Madrid??? Be blessed chicas xx


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx I hope you are number 20 or 21 in the list. You and momtoI are fighting for those numbers. 8dpo is far too early. I've never heard of anybody getting a bfp before 9dpo. 12dpo is a better day to start testing. I'm saying this to you and then I'll forget all about it when I'm on those days. It's mad, I know!
Please don't be upset!! I think something is going around as it's been a feeling low day for me also but we have to keep going, chin up and looking to the future with positive attitude.:friends:


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Madrid98 said:


> Lollipopxxx I hope you are number 20 or 21 in the list. You and momtoI are fighting for those numbers. 8dpo is far too early. I've never heard of anybody getting a bfp before 9dpo. 12dpo is a better day to start testing. I'm saying this to you and then I'll forget all about it when I'm on those days. It's mad, I know!
> Please don't be upset!! I think something is going around as it's been a feeling low day for me also but we have to keep going, chin up and looking to the future with positive attitude.:friends:

Aaaawwww Hun sorry your having a bad day too, it's been one of those days all round, please stay positive, you too will be getting your BFP very soon, sorry for being such a downer, I guess I wanted to see that BFN and tell myself that was it! And not set my hopes high, there are months when I've thought this is it, and my body has said your joking! I've been fooled into believing I was pregnant when I wasn't, so to serve myself all the pain I tested early to tell myself I was out before my mind started playing games on me, I know 8dpo is too early, I'm so trying to cautiously keep positive, our BD wasnt enough but there you go, only God knows when the time is ready things will happen for all of us.. Thank you for all your support, let's think positively until the witch tells us otherwise xx:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

CD 8 finished soy 2 days ago and already having very wet cm and it even stretched alot at one point. Have any of you had this so soon after taking soy? Can I be in my fertile time already? Also my temps haven't gone up since af just down. Not normal for me.


----------



## MomtoIandE

mybabyluv3 said:


> CD 8 finished soy 2 days ago and already having very wet cm and it even stretched alot at one point. Have any of you had this so soon after taking soy? Can I be in my fertile time already? Also my temps haven't gone up since af just down. Not normal for me.

You could very well be close to O'ing. One of the ladies on here took soy CD2-6 and O'd on CD10. If you're noticing signs of fertility, I'd definitely start BD'ing ... Perhaps you could try EOD until you get your +OPK, then switch to ED? Also, temps often dip just before O, so this would look really suspicious to me. I'd definitely be BD'ing.


----------



## tmr1234

Has any 1 started having realy light Af's sins being on soy sorry if tmi iam normaly 4 days full on but this month it has gone from realy light to med for a day to realy light agane is that just me?


----------



## angel11

Morning ladies. 

I tested again at 17:00 and got another positive. We BD'ed last night as well (so 3 nights in a row now). :happydance: DH isn't complaining of course. 

So I am testing again today but I am sure it will be a negative. Still not sure if I ovulated yesterday (CD22) or today. I feel some tingling here and there but this month seems to have been the most "pain free" ovulation to date. Not sure if that is good or bad.....:wacko:

I took my temp today and it was 36.52. This could mean ovulation happened yesterday as my temp yesterday was 36.17 but it could also have been my sleeping habits etc. Will probably know by tomorrow. Will try and squeeze the last bit of energy out of DH and try to BD tomorrow night as well. Please please let me have caught that eggy this month!! 

Hoping we push these BFP's to the 25 mark!! 

Yesterday's 5pm test attached.
 



Attached Files:







CD22 - 5pm.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## angel11

@tmr1234 - last month was my first cycle on soy and I usually have on day of spotting, then normal flow and then 3rd day very heavy and painful and 4th day spotting. 

Last month I had one day spotting, 2nd day of medium flow (very little pain), and then 3rd day spotting. So for me it has definitely made AF lighter.


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone, I have been taking a break from posting but have popped in every few days to catch up. 



tinks80 said:


> Question, has anyone had a test go negative the same day as a dark positive?
> 
> I'm at the hospital having some bright red tinged spotting with mild cramping & they've tested my wee & their test has come up negative? They're now telling me I've misscarried? AF is supposed to show today/yesterday should I be worried or wait & see what my bloods reveal?

I hope you are ok. Thinking of you and hoping for the best. Your wee could have been more diluted? Or maybe the tests they use could have been less sensitive. I have not heard of a test fading that quickly. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope everything turns out ok. 



tmr1234 said:


> Has any 1 started having realy light Af's sins being on soy sorry if tmi iam normaly 4 days full on but this month it has gone from realy light to med for a day to realy light agane is that just me?

OMG my AF is MUCH heavier. I bleed way more on soy. I usually have AF here and gone within 3 days sometimes even 2. Now I am up to 4 days and spot for another 1-2. 
I thought I heard that soy makes the lining thicker which would equal heavier, maybe I got that wrong. However mine definitely are heavier. 

MomtoIandE- Your chart looks EXCELLENT:happydance: Hope this leads to a BFP very soon. Glad to see changing your days to 2-6 worked for you.

I changed my dose again. First month 6-9 due to missing day 5 got a BFP m/c 6 days later. 2nd cycle on soy days 2-6 still Oed on same day or maybe later FF has two O days depending on the setting, had the worse O cramps ever felt worse than contractions in labour- Got AF early
3rd cycle on soy days 4-8 I am an day cd7. I guess we will see what this month brings...
I am taking 200mg each day.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Tinks - Hope every thing is okay. Sending you my love :hugs:

Lollipop - 8DPO is so early! I tested at 8DPO and it was snow white then a few days later it was the brightest BFP so there's hope yet! I have everything crossed for you xoxo


----------



## tmr1234

angel the opk looks + have you done any today?

I for got how much i dont like HV my Lo had hes 2 yr check today and every thing was going well untill they asked about his spech and yes he is 2 but he has a older bro that is 7 and talks for him so hi isnt taking how he should be so she wants him to go to a spech cours as they don't refure you 1st you have to go on this 8 wk thing to try and help them talk. HES ONLY JUST 2 what do they want him to hold a convo with them.

Sorry rant over i know this isnt the place for that and iam realy sorry.


----------



## angel11

Hey tmr1234. I forgot my OPK's at home so haven't done one this morning. Will be doing it now when I arrive home. I am having a lot more O pain today then yesterday so will still BD tonight and try tomorrow as well. 

You can rant as much as you want too. That is why we are here. I don't have any children but surely kids develop at different speeds and that does not mean that there is something wrong. I mean, he is only 2 years old!! Not sounding nasty, but you know sometimes people just want to make money off of other people. So telling you that he needs therapy for that, doesn't mean that he does. You are his mommy and you know best. 

Good luck hun!


----------



## readyfortwins

Hi I'm new here, nice to meet everyone! 
Does anyone know if a woman who ovulates well on her own and takes soy, that it can have negative effects of her fertility? I'm taking soy for the first time this cycle, but for the sole reason of increasing my chances of multiples. (my mother had twins too). Has anyone known someone who was successful at this attempt? And lastly it seems like a lot of women who take soy result in MC, is that true or a myth? I dont want to take it if will cause harm....any info woulld be appreciated.


----------



## autigers55

When you get a + OPK, when does O occur? I got 2 +'s, then a - yesterday, so I was confused as to whether I O'ed yesterday or am going O today. My OPK from this morning didn't do right bc the control line was really light, but so was the test line, so I'm not sure if it was a + or a -. I plan to do another one in a couple hours to see how it turns out. Also, I started taking my temp yesterday after I experienced O pain, and was curious to see how my temp would look for the next few days and was surprised at how low it was. Yesterday it was 97.2 and today it was 96.8, is that normal bc I honestly thought I O'ed yesterday, but then my temp fell and I realized maybe I haven't O yet. If i wasn't so lazy I would have had more temps to go by, but its hard to get motivated when you have to wake DH up at 5:15am for work.


----------



## Madrid98

tmr my ds had the same issue. His sister used to speak for him & he was using signs for everything, only a few words. I tried to get help from the health visitor when he was 2 and I'm still waiting for them to get back to me; he is 8 now. 
Because of that delay we had to wait until he started nursery for him to have some support and that takes time also. So as a result he's reading was also delayed & he's still trying to catch up with other kids in her class.
I'm saying this to you because sometimes we think they'll be fine and catch up; but others it doesn't happen as fast & the others keep going as they don't have the same issue. There's no harm in your son attending those sessions. If he doesn't need them, they'll stop it but kids need to start speaking at about 2 or they get too comfortable in their silence, if you know what I mean. 
Hope you won't be offended by my comments. You know your child better & I suffered a lot with mine so I know how much it hurts when people think there's something wrong with him & they judge without knowing.
X


----------



## mybabyluv3

autigers55 said:


> When you get a + OPK, when does O occur? I got 2 +'s, then a - yesterday, so I was confused as to whether I O'ed yesterday or am going O today. My OPK from this morning didn't do right bc the control line was really light, but so was the test line, so I'm not sure if it was a + or a -. I plan to do another one in a couple hours to see how it turns out. Also, I started taking my temp yesterday after I experienced O pain, and was curious to see how my temp would look for the next few days and was surprised at how low it was. Yesterday it was 97.2 and today it was 96.8, is that normal bc I honestly thought I O'ed yesterday, but then my temp fell and I realized maybe I haven't O yet. If i wasn't so lazy I would have had more temps to go by, but its hard to get motivated when you have to wake DH up at 5:15am for work.

That's what time I wake my DH for work. When the alarn goes off I just roll over and take my temp real quick. So far it's been working!


----------



## racheybabe84

well ladies had a big temp dip this morning after 2days of higher temps thinking i o'd but don't know whats going on weather i've o'd yesterday now as it takes up to 36hours for the egg to pop out? i'm on cd 35 and had a pos opk on cd31...


----------



## Hope08

Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread! I'm currently on an anovulatory cycle and taking Dong Quai to try to make AF come. But I'm going to take the Soy pills after AF comes and I'm very excited and hopeful! I'm just confused on what days I should take it on and the dosage. Me and my hubby have been trying since December 10' and we had a miscarriage in Feb. After my miscarriage, my cycles have been very erratic. I will link my chart to my siggy one I figure out how to do it, but this is my second anovulatory cycle in the past 3 months. So I'm thinking I should take the Soy on CD 3-7 and take 80, 120, 160, 160? I don't know if this is too much or not. Any input?

Oh and here is my chart for now until I can get it in my siggy:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/HappilyEverAfter1


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies hope everyone is well and welcome to Hope08, thanks Lolli for your positive support, quick update 9dpo, I think I'm doomed have a yeast infection!!! Has anyone experienced this while on soy???have this crumbly cm, my stomach turned when I saw it, loads and loads sorry for tmi, HELP xx


----------



## autigers55

mybabyluv3 said:


> That's what time I wake my DH for work. When the alarn goes off I just roll over and take my temp real quick. So far it's been working!

That's what I have been doing the last couple of days, before that I just kept forgetting to put the thermometer beside the bed. I have to keep the thermometer hidden from my DD bc all she wants to do is play with it.


----------



## Madrid98

Lollipopxxx I've heard many times that to get a yeast infection in your tww is a very good sign of a bfp. So don't be sad. Just treat it carefully but this may be your sign.

Rachel you should put your chart in your signature so that we can check it. I think the dip may be just normal for the tww.

Hope welcome!! the dosages are ok but you've written 4 days and you need 5.

X


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Madrid98 said:


> Lollipopxxx I've heard many times that to get a yeast infection in your tww is a very good sign of a bfp. So don't be sad. Just treat it carefully but this may be your sign.
> 
> Rachel you should put your chart in your signature so that we can check it. I think the dip may be just normal for the tww.
> 
> Hope welcome!! the dosages are ok but you've written 4 days and you need 5.
> 
> X

Hi Hun it could just be an off chance it's coincided with 2 ww, could soy or too much soy cause it???? I rarely suffer from gynae problems! Well I lie maybe could count to 5 in my entire life, will see GP Monday as I'm working tomorrow all day! Bugger that's no good! xx


----------



## jeoestreich

So I am thinking of doing soy this cycle. I normally take Clomid but I did not ovulate this month on it. So I am doing a HSG this cycle but they would not give me any Clomid.


----------



## Rin731

So...I'm on CD 17, and I had some breakouts (which I usually only get on my period) CD 6 & 8, and some cramps on the left on CD 10.

I've been crying and moody at the drop of a hat CD14-now. 

Do you think it could be a sign of ov or pregnancy?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: jeoestreich

Rin, are you past Ovulation yet? If not then maybe it's all related to ovulation? couldn't be pregnancy unless you're already past ovulation.


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks FloridaGirl. What is a good dose for taking soy?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I started out taking 120, 120, 160, 160, & 200mg's, CD 2-6. So that equalled the following, had it have been Clomid that I was taking: 60, 60, 80, 80, 100. This cycle I took 200mg, all 5 days.. Normally I'd say start with a smaller dosage, but since you've used Clomid before, maybe start with what you used last? :shrug:


----------



## Rin731

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hi: jeoestreich
> 
> Rin, are you past Ovulation yet? If not then maybe it's all related to ovulation? couldn't be pregnancy unless you're already past ovulation.

Not sure, not doing OPKs. 

I was just wondering, but I guess it's a silly question if I don't know if I OVed yet or not...:blush::haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

I was taking 50 mg Clomid. So I might start with what you took last. I was taking Clomid CD 5-9 but I might change it to CD2-6. IDK.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I did CD3-7 this cycle, were you always on CD5-9?


----------



## jeoestreich

Yep. Also on CD 5-9.


----------



## tinks80

FloridaGirl21 said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> Question, has anyone had a test go negative the same day as a dark positive?
> 
> I'm at the hospital having some bright red tinged spotting with mild cramping & they've tested my wee & their test has come up negative? They're now telling me I've misscarried? AF is supposed to show today/yesterday should I be worried or wait & see what my bloods reveal?
> 
> tinks, it may just be too early for the doctors tests to come up positive, their tests aren't as sensitive as the over the counter tests. is it just spotting or a heavier flow?Click to expand...


Thanks, they did 2 hcg quant test 36hours apart and it shows my levels are tripling so they're not to concerned, dr and I have come to the conclusion it's possibly a delayed implantation bleed or the fact my AF was due and my hormones were like woah out of wack so have to go back in 10days and hopefully see the lil bean on the U/S


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> tmr my ds had the same issue. His sister used to speak for him & he was using signs for everything, only a few words. I tried to get help from the health visitor when he was 2 and I'm still waiting for them to get back to me; he is 8 now.
> Because of that delay we had to wait until he started nursery for him to have some support and that takes time also. So as a result he's reading was also delayed & he's still trying to catch up with other kids in her class.
> I'm saying this to you because sometimes we think they'll be fine and catch up; but others it doesn't happen as fast & the others keep going as they don't have the same issue. There's no harm in your son attending those sessions. If he doesn't need them, they'll stop it but kids need to start speaking at about 2 or they get too comfortable in their silence, if you know what I mean.
> Hope you won't be offended by my comments. You know your child better & I suffered a lot with mine so I know how much it hurts when people think there's something wrong with him & they judge without knowing.
> X

Thank you for your words I think you have helped make my mind up i think i am goignt o take him and just see what they say. He is taking a bit but only has about 20-25 words where the HV says he should have 50+ and be putting 2 together. I think with people around me saying o he is a 2nd child he will talk and DH sister saying her 2nd didnt talk untill 2 then came out with everything. But like you we are having probs with our ES but it is coz he has allways had glue ear and couldnt hear any thing being said so he is realy behind with his reading but sins he had grommits in June after a 4 yr wait he is a lot better. 

Thank you so much for all your kind words


----------



## racheybabe84

how do i post my link through a signature???


----------



## Lollipopbop

That's great news tinks!! Hopefully the next 10 days go quickly, I bet you can't wait to see your little bean! xoxo


----------



## tmr1234

racheybabe84 said:


> how do i post my link through a signature???

to add your link go to the top on quick links and click edit sig then add your home page link


----------



## tinks80

Lollipopbop said:


> That's great news tinks!! Hopefully the next 10 days go quickly, I bet you can't wait to see your little bean! xoxo

thanks i know im so impatiently waiting lol :happydance:

hows things coming along for you? xx :flower:

:dust::dust:


----------



## rjsmam

tinks80 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> Question, has anyone had a test go negative the same day as a dark positive?
> 
> I'm at the hospital having some bright red tinged spotting with mild cramping & they've tested my wee & their test has come up negative? They're now telling me I've misscarried? AF is supposed to show today/yesterday should I be worried or wait & see what my bloods reveal?
> 
> tinks, it may just be too early for the doctors tests to come up positive, their tests aren't as sensitive as the over the counter tests. is it just spotting or a heavier flow?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, they did 2 hcg quant test 36hours apart and it shows my levels are tripling so they're not to concerned, dr and I have come to the conclusion it's possibly a delayed implantation bleed or the fact my AF was due and my hormones were like woah out of wack so have to go back in 10days and hopefully see the lil bean on the U/SClick to expand...

great news Tinks...... :thumbup:


----------



## racheybabe84

here is my chart but for some reason it doesn't show the times we bd and when i got a +opk etc


----------



## racheybabe84

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34835a">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## racheybabe84

think i've done it lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

Your chart doesn't look like you O'd at all. Maybe it's just me. Anyone else?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

racheybabe84 said:


> here is my chart but for some reason it doesn't show the times we bd and when i got a +opk etc

You've got to log in to see when you BD, etc.. I do see the +OPK though on CD31. Maybe you O'd on CD32 & the dip on CD35 was a fallback dip. I'm not sure if FF will recognize your O though, because your chart was a bit all over the place at the beginning. :shrug:


----------



## MomtoIandE

mybabyluv3 said:


> Your chart doesn't look like you O'd at all. Maybe it's just me. Anyone else?

No, no O at all :nope: 

For O, you need a temp increase of at least 0.4* over no more than a 48-hr period, where the highest temp reached during that 48 hrs is at least 0.1* higher than the highest temp in the 6 previous days, that's sustained for at least 3 consecutive days. I don't see that yet...


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> here is my chart but for some reason it doesn't show the times we bd and when i got a +opk etc


In your FF account, I think you scroll over "sharing" and you'll see a choice called "setup" ... I think you have to select what you want others to see when they access your chart.


----------



## MomtoIandE

So I'm 7DPO today (3 more days to testing)... :happydance:

I started progesterone supplements (200mg Prometrium twice/day vaginally) at 4DPO. It's my first time using them, so I don't know what to expect. I had a *really *nice temp shift (totally me, pre-P)... And from 4-6DPO my temps were _identical _to last cycle (no-P)... And then this morning, it went up!! I'd love to read something into it, but I'm wondering if that's the P? :wacko: I mean, does P make your temps higher, or does it simply help lengthen your LP? If it makes them higher, why weren't my temps higher from 4-6DPO? Why just now at 7DPO? :shrug: Also, I had some nausea yesterday afternoon (normally don't feel nauseated during the 2ww, and didn't feel it 4-6DPO... just yesterday). Did it just take a while for the P to kick in?


----------



## Lollipopbop

> thanks i know im so impatiently waiting lol :happydance:
> 
> hows things coming along for you? xx :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust:

Can't wait for my first scan, 5 weeks yet! :(
Every things fine, getting my first waves of nausea today actually which I'm happy about because it means things are happening in there :haha:
xoxo


----------



## autigers55

It looks like O has come and gone for me. I'm now dreading the 2ww. I apparently O'ed a couple days sooner than expected, so I guess soy really does work!! I'm going to keep my fx'd and hope I get PG this cycle bc I'm getting a lot of pressure put on me to give my DD a sibling. GL to all the others in the 2ww!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

I've tested again this morning and nearly +opk but I just tested again about 10 hours later and is lighter than this morning's one. I'm struggling this month with opk's because of the diet also. This morning I just had a coffee when I tested but the test I just done I couldn't stop drinking. I had 2 glasses of water and a coffee. Could that be the reason? I've been having O pain today on/off but this cycle is being different than the 1st one with soy. Last time I got my + and smiley on cd14. Tomorrow is cd15 and only 2 tests left; I think I'll test only in the afternoon & see.

Tinks excellent news!!! Glad you're both well!!

Tmr I'm sure he'll enjoy the sessions. It's all games and story reading.

X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

madrid, i'm sure the lighter OPK is because of the extra fluids.. I had the same problem


----------



## Madrid98

FloridaGirl21 said:


> madrid, i'm sure the lighter OPK is because of the extra fluids.. I had the same problem

I really hope that's the case. I'm so fed up with the whole thing to be honest. It seems all so hard at times. :shrug: If I don't get any joy this cycle I think I'm stopping everything. When it's meant to happen it'll happen. My dh is going to be away for about 4 weeks so also the next cycle isn't going to happen. :nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## autigers55

How long do O pains usually last? I have been having a dull ache on both sides by my hips for a couple of days, and now I'm having a slight backache on my left side too. I believe I O'ed yesterday from my right side, so idk if I'm having after O pains or if I may be Oing from the left side now. Is it possible to O twice in one cycle?


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE~ OMG look at your chart if you do not get your BFP this month i will be so so shocked.

Lollipopbop~ I rember the 1st sings of MS with my 1st and i was so happy to get it then it realy kicked in and it felt like i had been run over by a truk i was realy ill untill 12 weeks but had nonthing with my 2nd.

autigers55~ Good luck on the TWW hope it ends in a BFP for you. There is 3 tyips of o pain 1 from when the egg is growing 1 when it busts out and 1 when it is going down the tube so you can get o pain a few days after o.

Madrid~ if you drank alot befor doing a test it could be why it was - If you got a almost + and you dont get any thing else go with the almost +.

A.F.M
Finished my soy yesterdayand now just waiting i said i would start opk on mon but did 1 yesterday and i realy dont know why but i made a booboo and got the wrong C/B opk and not the digi so i have bort the digi's as well so i have got LOADS of opks inc the ic's i have. My temps look stedy this month so i think that is a good thing even thow it is early days.


----------



## paula181

Thanks ladies i think i will take your advice and not take Soy mid cycle and just be patient :blush: and wait for AF :flower:

xx


----------



## racheybabe84

thanks for looking anyway ladies , i had a feeling i didn't o so that opk prob wasn't a proper positive although i've still been having o pains and still am! my cm has dried up and gone sticky tmi! i just don't get it....soy it is for me next month then!
i was hoping for a birthday surprise this month :-(


----------



## racheybabe84

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34835a">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## racheybabe84

do you think my body was gearing up for o but it never happened??


----------



## autigers55

tmr1234 - Thanks. 

I had read that there were 3 different types of O pains after I posted. I had to ask bc I was walking into another room last night and had a sharp shooting pain on my left hip and it stayed for a few mins and then went away. So i was thinking I might have O'ed from right side and then possibly left side last night. I dont know if its possible, but it sure felt like the sharp pain I had on my right side a couple of days ago. I also got a lot of cm after the pain went away, it was the same for my right side too. I am now experiencing the dull achy/pulled muscle feel, so O has definitely come and gone for sure now.


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> do you think my body was gearing up for o but it never happened??

If your temp is 97.4 or higher tomorrow, you'll get crosshairs for CD35 :happydance: If you go back and look at my post, listing what you need to confirm O, you'll have it ...


----------



## Tweak0605

Alright ladies, I'm thinking of trying soy again. 

I did it 2 cycles ago, and skipped it last cycle as I wasn't sure if it was good for me. 

Last time, I tiered the amount, doing 40, 80, 80, 120, and 120. I was thinking of doing 160 mg each day, CD 3-7, since last time it didn't push my OV date up any sooner. I normally have between 35-37 day cycles, with OV on CD21-23.


----------



## tinks80

Madrid98 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> madrid, i'm sure the lighter OPK is because of the extra fluids.. I had the same problem
> 
> I really hope that's the case. I'm so fed up with the whole thing to be honest. It seems all so hard at times. :shrug: If I don't get any joy this cycle I think I'm stopping everything. When it's meant to happen it'll happen. My dh is going to be away for about 4 weeks so also the next cycle isn't going to happen. :nope:Click to expand...

I'm keeping my fx for you and sending you loads if positive energy, please don't give up hope, when your body relaxes it will happen :) maybe you & OH could meet up mid cycle next month for a naughty weekend if he has time?  

Have you tried royal jelly? This works wonders too I've been on the capsules & they're great cost me about $35 for 140capsules and I took 2 a day till O, it basically helps the egg quality alot then 1 a day since then & they're safe to continue if you fall pregnant as it helps with baby development,

fx this is your cycle though xx


----------



## Bulldawg1026

I have been on Clomid in the past but had to stop have a regular cycle but don't produce good eggs on my own......should I use soy??? I would be doing CD5-9 if i did....any advice would be great :)


----------



## Madrid98

Tinks thank you. I tried to buy royal jelly but they don't do it in vegetarian capsules & I bought flaxseed oil instead. Didn't O yesterday either & my temp is even lower than yesterday's. Don't know.........


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid may be you will o today as some ppl get temp dips befor o. How long have you got untill your OH goes away?


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Madrid98 said:


> Tinks thank you. I tried to buy royal jelly but they don't do it in vegetarian capsules & I bought flaxseed oil instead. Didn't O yesterday either & my temp is even lower than yesterday's. Don't know.........

Oh hun I'm hoping you do catch the egg, fx for you xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Only 2 days left. He's going on Tuesday. I've used all my O strips so it'll be smileys for today & tomorrow. I'm using one a day so I better control my water intake. 

How are you all? 

Lollipopxxx any news? Did you test?

X


----------



## tmr1234

Hope you get the smiley today.

I think i am going to ov early this month as just done a OPk and it was almost + and i had part ferning. But i have never o this early i think i will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome back tweak!!!

Tmr just did the test & even though is negative I can clearly see the 2nd line so I guess I'm getting closer & closer. Any tips on how to speed up the process?
You may O as early as cd10 with soy so better get ready! 

X


----------



## Tweak0605

Took my first dose this morning. Doing 160 mg from CD 3-7. Hoping the 1 straight amount will do something, better then the tiered amount I did before.

Have a bit of a headache now, so hoping it goes away.


----------



## Madrid98

I've been having ewcm for 3 days now. :wacko:

Tweak I hope that works better for you than the dosages last time :winkwink:


----------



## tmr1234

what cd are you on now? You may o on the same day you get your + and you may get your + in the next day or so if it is getting darker.


----------



## misskat29

Hey ladies, quick question before I get tucked up!

Ov pain? I think I'm having it right now. I'm on cd13, last bd cd10 - and obviously will be doing tonight. But I've not had much ewcm?? I don't temp or do opks, I just go with it, but I'm v twingy on my right side?


----------



## autigers55

My O pain was a sharp pain, felt like I was getting stabbed, by my hip that only lasted for maybe an hour, and afterward O I felt a dull cramping sensation.


----------



## Madrid98

tmr1234 said:


> what cd are you on now? You may o on the same day you get your + and you may get your + in the next day or so if it is getting darker.

Cd16. Last time I O'd on cd14-15. I thought it'll be the same so I asked my dh to postpone his trip but Tuesday was the latest he could do. Cd17 tomorrow. I'm feeling so disappointed :cry:


----------



## misskat29

What kind if bd window do you have after feeling the ov pain? As bd isn't happening tonight it seems - dh is ill :,,,(


----------



## autigers55

I'm not sure bc I've read it's different for every woman. When I felt O pain I was lucky enough to have bd before O pain and the day after.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

CD21 here, still no positive OPK :cry: last cycle I O'd on CD21, had my positive on CD20...


----------



## tmr1234

misskat29 said:


> What kind if bd window do you have after feeling the ov pain? As bd isn't happening tonight it seems - dh is ill :,,,(

You can't say if the o pain is due to ov as there are 3 types of o pain 1 wich happens when the egg is getting ready to pop out then there is the pain that is the egg poping then the pain whenthe egg is going down the tube but then can all feel the same s you can't realy 100% go off pain. But if it is the egg poping out you have 6-12 hrs that the egg will live for.



Madrid98 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> what cd are you on now? You may o on the same day you get your + and you may get your + in the next day or so if it is getting darker.
> 
> Cd16. Last time I O'd on cd14-15. I thought it'll be the same so I asked my dh to postpone his trip but Tuesday was the latest he could do. Cd17 tomorrow. I'm feeling so disappointed :cry:Click to expand...

YOU WILL OVULAT TODAY OR ELESE :gun:LOL
have you changed any thing this month?
If you dont ov untill weds you should still be coverd if you bd on tues befor he gose just carry on jumping your oh. Good luck i realy do hope you ov V V V soon.

A.F.M
I am cd10 today and i think i may ov early this month as my noise is starting to get blocked of a night and that only happens around o time till af. No O pain yet thow and last nonth i was getting it for a few days then got a realy BAD sharp pain that made me duble up on the night i ov'd My digi opk's where sent out on the 21st and still not here iam getting sick of waiting for things now 1st the soy now my OPKs I they dont come today i will go and buy some from the shops.


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. 

Been MIA for a few days due to work commitments. Just to summarize. I usually get a positive OPK on CD 21 and CD 22 and ovulate on CD 22. This time I had an almost positive on CD21 and I had a very positive OPK at 11 am on CD 22 (which is when i usually ovulate). I did a second test at 5pm and got another positive but not as dark as the 11 am one. I had a few twinges but nothing serious. The next day I had a definite line again but not a positive. 

But now, FF is showing that I actually ovulated on CD 24 and not CD 22 like every month. This is very depressing. This is the first month that we BD'ed every day leading up to O and then the 2 days after, but if FF Is right, then it means I didn't BD the day after O. I did have lots of cramps on CD 23 and especially CD 24. 

Is there anyone that can look at my chart and let me know if they agree with ovulation as CD 24? If you look at my other charts, I usually have a rise on or around O day, then a dip, and then my steady rise. My OPK on CD 24 was stark white. 

We BD'ed on CD 20,21,22,23 and 24. 

** Side note, I didn't have the temp for CD 21, so I just put it as the same temp as CD 22 otherwise FF didn't give me any cross-hairs. Perhaps that has messed my ovulation prediction by FF up?

Did we BD enough?:cry:


----------



## tmr1234

looking at your chart i would say you ov cd22 but as there isnt a lot of temps befor that it is hard to tell. FF has gave you cross hairs goig on your opk's

I think you have defo bd enough


----------



## angel11

Thanks tmr1234. Well I can believe perhaps ovulating on CD 23 but I doubt it being CD 24. I think the only reason FF did that was because CD 24 was followed by 3 consecutive temp rises. FF did the same last month by indicating CD 20 as O day when I know it was CD 22. 

Oh I really hope we BD'ed enough. I made sure to relax about it this month and really put in the effort with making BD fun and doing it every day. So now we just wait. 

Another reason I don't think I ovulated on CD 24 is because if you look at the relation between LH surge (positive OPK) and ovulation, then LH rises and when it reaches it peak, ovulation happens around that time. After which, LH levels go down again. So if on CD 23 i got a negative OPK, and on CD 24 a clear white negative OPK, then surely ovulation couldn't have happened on CD 24. 

Here is the chart showing the relation..LINK


----------



## racheybabe84

hi ladies
look at my chart now ff has worked it out now....does it look promising???


----------



## FloridaGirl21

angel11 said:


> Thanks tmr1234. Well I can believe perhaps ovulating on CD 23 but I doubt it being CD 24. I think the only reason FF did that was because CD 24 was followed by 3 consecutive temp rises. FF did the same last month by indicating CD 20 as O day when I know it was CD 22.
> 
> Oh I really hope we BD'ed enough. I made sure to relax about it this month and really put in the effort with making BD fun and doing it every day. So now we just wait.
> 
> Another reason I don't think I ovulated on CD 24 is because if you look at the relation between LH surge (positive OPK) and ovulation, then LH rises and when it reaches it peak, ovulation happens around that time. After which, LH levels go down again. So if on CD 23 i got a negative OPK, and on CD 24 a clear white negative OPK, then surely ovulation couldn't have happened on CD 24.
> 
> Here is the chart showing the relation..LINK

hey Angel, going by temps I would definitely say that you O'd on CD24.

The OPKs predict Ovulation 12-36 hours prior to when it happens. That being said, your last positive OPK was at 11am on CD22, that would mean that you could O anywhere from CD22-24. I don't think you O'd on CD23, because you had the temp dropp on CD24, when it should have risen if that was when you actually O'd. I wouldn't worry though, as having sex the day after isn't nearly as important as having sex before and the day of O. I think you've definitely covered your basis. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

racheybabe84 said:


> hi ladies
> look at my chart now ff has worked it out now....does it look promising???

it looks now that you have O'd. FXed your temps stay up over the next few days.


----------



## mirena user

Ladies...........?

So I haven't O'd the last two cycles????? I have herd so many different things, SHould I try SOy or Clomid?????????

I bought Soy and if AF shows was goin to try it and was told I should do Clomid or HCg trigger shots?? IDK what to dooooooooooooo
HELP PLEASE!


----------



## tmr1234

As you have got soy i would give it a try for a month see if it helps


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!!

:thumbup: rachey for O and crosshairs!! You definitely have a chance there!!

Unfortunately I can't say the same thing. I didn't get my +opk today either so it's impossible we'll make it this cycle. Well, I guess it's waiting for af again for me :dohh:. I won't be taking soy next cycle for sure. I don't know when I'll O or when af will come so it may even be better to O late to wait for my dh to come back.

:coffee: with caffeine coming up!!!!!


----------



## autigers55

I've got a quick question, since I have been taking my temp I'm starting to wonder if I actually O'ed. My temp on CD 18 was 97.2, cd 19 - 96.8, cd 20 & 21 was 97.3, cd 22 - 97.1, and cd 23, today, was 97.5. I believe my actually body temp is a little lower than normal, but have I had enough of a temp shift to indicate O happened and if so is my temp after O normal?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## MomtoIandE

angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Been MIA for a few days due to work commitments. Just to summarize. I usually get a positive OPK on CD 21 and CD 22 and ovulate on CD 22. This time I had an almost positive on CD21 and I had a very positive OPK at 11 am on CD 22 (which is when i usually ovulate). I did a second test at 5pm and got another positive but not as dark as the 11 am one. I had a few twinges but nothing serious. The next day I had a definite line again but not a positive.
> 
> But now, FF is showing that I actually ovulated on CD 24 and not CD 22 like every month. This is very depressing. This is the first month that we BD'ed every day leading up to O and then the 2 days after, but if FF Is right, then it means I didn't BD the day after O. I did have lots of cramps on CD 23 and especially CD 24.
> 
> Is there anyone that can look at my chart and let me know if they agree with ovulation as CD 24? If you look at my other charts, I usually have a rise on or around O day, then a dip, and then my steady rise. My OPK on CD 24 was stark white.
> 
> We BD'ed on CD 20,21,22,23 and 24.
> 
> ** Side note, I didn't have the temp for CD 21, so I just put it as the same temp as CD 22 otherwise FF didn't give me any cross-hairs. Perhaps that has messed my ovulation prediction by FF up?
> 
> Did we BD enough?:cry:


I really think you O'd on CD22, but since you don't have many temps before then, FF isn't giving it to you... And I definitely think you BD'd enough!!! Now time to sit back and relax... Um, yeah right - Ha!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> hi ladies
> look at my chart now ff has worked it out now....does it look promising???

Looks like I was right :happydance: You got CHs for CD35 - WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*AFM *- So I tested this morning - 10DPO - :bfn: - I swore I thought I saw _something_, but the women on my Tweaker's board said it was too tough to call... I'm hoping I'm just early - I'll test again tomorrow... :cry:


----------



## mauiaddict

Good afternoon ladies!

I would love to join you all!

My story:
DH and I are both 27 and married just over 4 years ago. I had been on various forms of BC for 7.5 or so years - the pill, ring, pill again, then depo for a year and a half. Had my last depo shot Oct '10 and didn't get the next one due in Jan '11. So we started TTC in Jan '13, and I knew it might take a while for my body to get back to normal - dr told me anywhere from 3-9 or so months (but I know even more than that isn't uncommon!). I hadn't had a period for years due to the diff BCs.

So, I have been charting (in sig), and have yet to O according to FF. Didn't get my first period until end of April (107 days after I started charting). 2nd cycle was 47 days. Third cycle 15 days. 4th cycle 50 days, followed by a two week long period (blech!), and I am in the middle of my 5th cycle at CD38. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I haven't gotten a + although on CD25/26 it was the darkest it has gotten. FF had originally given me a dashed crosshairs at CD27, but just yesterday took it away.

I've had some spotting yesterday (some red in AM followed by scant brown for rest of day) and today (brown) but no AF flow. 

My temp for today was very high but I had a few drinks last night which I know can mess it up. 

So here's my plan:
1) Ordered a new basal thermometer today - mine will give me two totally diff readings if I do it 2x in a row
2) No more alcohol - figure less cr*p I put in my body the better chance it has to work right, plus no more messing up my temps due to it
3) Really work on getting healthier (I would so love to be thinner when I get pg!)
4) Next cycle I am going to try soy isos

I am so excited to try soy after reading a bunch on it! Now... come on AF so I can get started!!!


----------



## autigers55

FloridaGirl21 said:


> do you have a link to your chart?

No, I keep up with it on piece of paper. I don't have enough temps for ff to determine O bc I didn't take my temp a lot. I forget to take it, but there is a 0.5 difference in my temps on cd 19 & 20, so I'm guessing I O'ed then bc I did have 2 +opks and O pain on cd 18, then I had ewcm on cd 19 and 20.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome to our thread mauiaddict!!!! Hope you don't get af & don't have to give soy a go!!

momofI nice to see you back! I was waiting for our 20th bfp from you but I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow!

X


----------



## MomtoIandE

mauiaddict said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> I would love to join you all!
> 
> My story:
> DH and I are both 27 and married just over 4 years ago. I had been on various forms of BC for 7.5 or so years - the pill, ring, pill again, then depo for a year and a half. Had my last depo shot Oct '10 and didn't get the next one due in Jan '11. So we started TTC in Jan '13, and I knew it might take a while for my body to get back to normal - dr told me anywhere from 3-9 or so months (but I know even more than that isn't uncommon!). I hadn't had a period for years due to the diff BCs.
> 
> So, I have been charting (in sig), and have yet to O according to FF. Didn't get my first period until end of April (107 days after I started charting). 2nd cycle was 47 days. Third cycle 15 days. 4th cycle 50 days, followed by a two week long period (blech!), and I am in the middle of my 5th cycle at CD38. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I haven't gotten a + although on CD25/26 it was the darkest it has gotten. FF had originally given me a dashed crosshairs at CD27, but just yesterday took it away.
> 
> I've had some spotting yesterday (some red in AM followed by scant brown for rest of day) and today (brown) but no AF flow.
> 
> My temp for today was very high but I had a few drinks last night which I know can mess it up.
> 
> So here's my plan:
> 1) Ordered a new basal thermometer today - mine will give me two totally diff readings if I do it 2x in a row
> 2) No more alcohol - figure less cr*p I put in my body the better chance it has to work right, plus no more messing up my temps due to it
> 3) Really work on getting healthier (I would so love to be thinner when I get pg!)
> 4) Next cycle I am going to try soy isos
> 
> I am so excited to try soy after reading a bunch on it! Now... come on AF so I can get started!!!

*WELCOME!!!* :flower: Hmmm... I'd be getting pretty hopeful that CD37 was O day, especially with the spotting (could be O spotting). I know you got a -OPK on CD37, but maybe you would've gotten a + if you'd tested on CD35-36? If I were you'd I'd be :sex: just in case, at least until I saw my temps the next couple of days. GL!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Madrid98 said:


> Welcome to our thread mauiaddict!!!! Hope you don't get af & don't have to give soy a go!!
> 
> momofI nice to see you back! I was waiting for our 20th bfp from you but I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow!
> 
> X

You're a sweetheart :flower: I really, really, *REALLY *hope I get it!!!!!! Ha, ha!! I didn't get a + with my son until 12DPO, with my daughter until 13DPO, so I'm hoping at 10DPO I'm just early... My chart looks lovely, but I know I'm on progesterone... 

I know your hubby's trip is coming up soon, and OPKs have been - ... but are you guys covering your bases just in case?! BD'ing before O is better anyway -- the troops are there waiting to catch the egg!!! What's your plan, chica?!


----------



## mirena user

mauiaddict said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> I would love to join you all!
> 
> My story:
> DH and I are both 27 and married just over 4 years ago. I had been on various forms of BC for 7.5 or so years - the pill, ring, pill again, then depo for a year and a half. Had my last depo shot Oct '10 and didn't get the next one due in Jan '11. So we started TTC in Jan '13, and I knew it might take a while for my body to get back to normal - dr told me anywhere from 3-9 or so months (but I know even more than that isn't uncommon!). I hadn't had a period for years due to the diff BCs.
> 
> So, I have been charting (in sig), and have yet to O according to FF. Didn't get my first period until end of April (107 days after I started charting). 2nd cycle was 47 days. Third cycle 15 days. 4th cycle 50 days, followed by a two week long period (blech!), and I am in the middle of my 5th cycle at CD38. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I haven't gotten a + although on CD25/26 it was the darkest it has gotten. FF had originally given me a dashed crosshairs at CD27, but just yesterday took it away.
> 
> I've had some spotting yesterday (some red in AM followed by scant brown for rest of day) and today (brown) but no AF flow.
> 
> My temp for today was very high but I had a few drinks last night which I know can mess it up.
> 
> So here's my plan:
> 1) Ordered a new basal thermometer today - mine will give me two totally diff readings if I do it 2x in a row
> 2) No more alcohol - figure less cr*p I put in my body the better chance it has to work right, plus no more messing up my temps due to it
> 3) Really work on getting healthier (I would so love to be thinner when I get pg!)
> 4) Next cycle I am going to try soy isos
> 
> I am so excited to try soy after reading a bunch on it! Now... come on AF so I can get started!!!



I think me and u are about the same! I am noting Oing either apparently! I gear up and then don't! I had a IUD for the past 6yrs and before the BCP...I've been ttc for 6mths now (IUD removed in APril) with no luck! I am goin to try SOY ISO too, but I am on the fence if I should or not or go get clomid from my OB????
GL to you and I hope this works for the both of us I just gotta get AF to start the soy noW!


----------



## mauiaddict

mirena user said:


> I think me and u are about the same! I am noting Oing either apparently! I gear up and then don't! I had a IUD for the past 6yrs and before the BCP...I've been ttc for 6mths now (IUD removed in APril) with no luck! I am goin to try SOY ISO too, but I am on the fence if I should or not or go get clomid from my OB????
> GL to you and I hope this works for the both of us I just gotta get AF to start the soy noW!

We do sound pretty similar! I figure, might as well give soy a go before paying the Dr to give me Clomid!


----------



## mauiaddict

Ok so AF is officially here! 

This was my shortest cycle so far at 37 days, and so far this AF seems the most "real" - more PMS symptoms, cramping, a decent flow so far - as opposed to the ones I've had so far after coming off of Depo.

So here's my question - do you ladies think I should start the soy this cycle or give it one more try before starting? I ordered my soy from Amazon today thinking it wouldn't start this soon, so I'll go stop by Walmart after work if you guys think I should start it this cycle!


----------



## mirena user

mauiaddict said:


> mirena user said:
> 
> 
> I think me and u are about the same! I am noting Oing either apparently! I gear up and then don't! I had a IUD for the past 6yrs and before the BCP...I've been ttc for 6mths now (IUD removed in APril) with no luck! I am goin to try SOY ISO too, but I am on the fence if I should or not or go get clomid from my OB????
> GL to you and I hope this works for the both of us I just gotta get AF to start the soy noW!
> 
> We do sound pretty similar! I figure, might as well give soy a go before paying the Dr to give me Clomid!Click to expand...

me too GL to you! I just gotta get AF again and the Start the SOY I think I will do CD2-6...Whats ur plan?


----------



## mauiaddict

I will do soy CD2-6 too! Good luck hope AF or BFP comes soon!


----------



## Madrid98

Jesica we've been bd'ing but he's leaving tomorrow & I tested today twice. The second test was darker but still no smiley so I don't think the troops will last so long. Lol


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi ladies quick update, cd31 AF due tomorrow or Thursday...went to see GP today she was nice, I definately have an infection they did a dip stick and had protein in my urine she prescribed some pessary so have to have them for 3 nights! they are sending the urine off, while is was there I spoke to her about TTC and the fact that DH and I have been trying for 14mnths without any luck so she has said to come in btwn day 1-4 for bloods and day 21 part of them is to check progesterone levels, prolactin the usual fertility stuff and DH has to produce a semen specimen which he is not pleased with to check his sperm count, so I felt I had achieved a bit today..AF due tomorrow or Thursday so will sit it out...

Madrid I'm so praying that ov is soon for you, and that you still manage to catch that egg Hunnie xxx


----------



## MomtoIandE

So I stared at my test all day long and couldn't believe that what I was seeing wasn't _something_... So I tested again tonight, and it's a :bfp:

You've got to squint to see it, but I'm only 10DPO... I held it for 4 hrs, didn't drink anything, and then POAS around 7:45... It's pink IRL... Do you see it?!

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_pm.jpg

And here it is about an hour later -

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_dried-1.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm on my phone and I see it!!! Congrats! How many cycles of soy were you on??


----------



## MomtoIandE

This was my 2nd soy cycle... 4th month TTC #3 :winkwink:


----------



## tmr1234

mauiaddict said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> I would love to join you all!
> 
> My story:
> DH and I are both 27 and married just over 4 years ago. I had been on various forms of BC for 7.5 or so years - the pill, ring, pill again, then depo for a year and a half. Had my last depo shot Oct '10 and didn't get the next one due in Jan '11. So we started TTC in Jan '13, and I knew it might take a while for my body to get back to normal - dr told me anywhere from 3-9 or so months (but I know even more than that isn't uncommon!). I hadn't had a period for years due to the diff BCs.
> 
> So, I have been charting (in sig), and have yet to O according to FF. Didn't get my first period until end of April (107 days after I started charting). 2nd cycle was 47 days. Third cycle 15 days. 4th cycle 50 days, followed by a two week long period (blech!), and I am in the middle of my 5th cycle at CD38. This is my first cycle using OPKs and I haven't gotten a + although on CD25/26 it was the darkest it has gotten. FF had originally given me a dashed crosshairs at CD27, but just yesterday took it away.
> 
> I've had some spotting yesterday (some red in AM followed by scant brown for rest of day) and today (brown) but no AF flow.
> 
> My temp for today was very high but I had a few drinks last night which I know can mess it up.
> 
> So here's my plan:
> 1) Ordered a new basal thermometer today - mine will give me two totally diff readings if I do it 2x in a row
> 2) No more alcohol - figure less cr*p I put in my body the better chance it has to work right, plus no more messing up my temps due to it
> 3) Really work on getting healthier (I would so love to be thinner when I get pg!)
> 4) Next cycle I am going to try soy isos
> 
> I am so excited to try soy after reading a bunch on it! Now... come on AF so I can get started!!!

wellcome i was on depo befor having my LO it took me 12months to get AF back then 10 months to get preg. It took a very long time for me but i am so happy with the out come as i have a full of life little boy. 
Good luck.


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE said:


> So I stared at my test all day long and couldn't believe that what I was seeing wasn't _something_... So I tested again tonight, and it's a :bfp:
> 
> You've got to squint to see it, but I'm only 10DPO... I held it for 4 hrs, didn't drink anything, and then POAS around 7:45... It's pink IRL... Do you see it?!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_pm.jpg
> 
> And here it is about an hour later -
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_dried-1.jpg

I SEE IT :happydance: A VERY BIG CONGRATS have a H&H 9 months.:happydance:


----------



## angel11

Oh wow, huge congrats. I see it without even squinting!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

You see ? You were meant to be our 20th BFP! I told you!!!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipop - That's great news! Hopefully the doc will just give you the boost you need and you'll be getting your bfp asap!

MomtoIandE - CONGRATULATIONS!! Woohoo! I think we all knew that this was your month haha!! What's your EDD? Are you may or june? So exciting!! xoxo


----------



## angel11

This is a lucky thread. I hope it brings lots of luck to us still trying for that BFP


----------



## mauiaddict

tmr1234 said:


> wellcome i was on depo befor having my LO it took me 12months to get AF back then 10 months to get preg. It took a very long time for me but i am so happy with the out come as i have a full of life little boy.
> Good luck.

Thanks for the info! I am really hoping soy helps me get back on track sooner rather than later!


----------



## mauiaddict

MomtoIandE said:


> So I stared at my test all day long and couldn't believe that what I was seeing wasn't _something_... So I tested again tonight, and it's a :bfp:
> 
> You've got to squint to see it, but I'm only 10DPO... I held it for 4 hrs, didn't drink anything, and then POAS around 7:45... It's pink IRL... Do you see it?!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_pm.jpg
> 
> And here it is about an hour later -
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_dried-1.jpg

CONGRATS!!! I would have been shocked if you weren't pg given your chart!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## tmr1234

Right think i need a bit of a talking to 2 days ago my OPK was almost + and looking at it out of the time it was + (the clear blue with lines) yestaerday is was _ but i could clearly see the line today it is - but the line is there but no where near yesterdays what dose this mean any thing???
Has any 1 had this happen last month they wre just realy light - untill the days or 2 befor but they were ic's.


----------



## mrsthomas623

MomtoIandE said:


> So I stared at my test all day long and couldn't believe that what I was seeing wasn't _something_... So I tested again tonight, and it's a :bfp:
> 
> You've got to squint to see it, but I'm only 10DPO... I held it for 4 hrs, didn't drink anything, and then POAS around 7:45... It's pink IRL... Do you see it?!
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_pm.jpg
> 
> And here it is about an hour later -
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/10DPO_dried-1.jpg

I definitely see it!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mirena user

Congrads!!!!!!!! MomtoIandE


----------



## autigers55

Congratulations MomtoIandE!! It's a faint line, but it's still a BFP!!


----------



## herald3

Hello Ladies,
I'd love to join your group, as I will be taking soy days 3-7 this coming cycle. I'm currently on Day 4 of Provera (to induce AF). I'm excited for AF to arrive, so I can start this next cycle with a new plan. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## mauiaddict

I hope your AF comes soon so you can start! Do you ovulate at all naturally? I am just starting my first cycle of soy today (CD2) and am really hoping it works! I haven't ovulated at all since coming off of depo in Jan, so hoping this jump starts my body :) Hopefully we will both get our BFPs soon!


----------



## mirena user

herald3 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'd love to join your group, as I will be taking soy days 3-7 this coming cycle. I'm currently on Day 4 of Provera (to induce AF). I'm excited for AF to arrive, so I can start this next cycle with a new plan. Good luck to all of you!

I took day 1 of Provera today too! To induce AF, cause my cycles r long and No Oing the last few!!!!!! SO GL there are some new girls here now so GL to all of us that SOY works for us! FX:happydance:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Thanks, ladies!!!

And here's today's test - It's about the same, but I'm surprised I got anything this soon... I was 12DPO with Isaac & 13DPO with Evelyn.
https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/11DPO_2.jpg

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/11DPO_1.jpg

Oh, and my EDD is June 8th... a little over one month before Evelyn's 2nd birthday... So I'll have a 3YO, a 2YO, and a baby... *deep breath*


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations again Jesica!!! How lovely!!


----------



## Rin731

Congrats! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## herald3

mauiaddict said:


> I hope your AF comes soon so you can start! Do you ovulate at all naturally? I am just starting my first cycle of soy today (CD2) and am really hoping it works! I haven't ovulated at all since coming off of depo in Jan, so hoping this jump starts my body :) Hopefully we will both get our BFPs soon!

Thanks. I have never really ovulated consistently on my own. I'm TTC baby #2, and I have not ovulated at all since baby #1 was born. But, even before that, I wasn't regular. She was conceived on Clomid, but the side effects that I got from it weren't fun, so I'm tryign to avoid taking it again. This is our first "real" cycle trying (though we haven't really been preventing either). Good luck to you in your cycle as well. Keep me posted if you experience any side effects.


----------



## herald3

mirena user said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I'd love to join your group, as I will be taking soy days 3-7 this coming cycle. I'm currently on Day 4 of Provera (to induce AF). I'm excited for AF to arrive, so I can start this next cycle with a new plan. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> I took day 1 of Provera today too! To induce AF, cause my cycles r long and No Oing the last few!!!!!! SO GL there are some new girls here now so GL to all of us that SOY works for us! FX:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm happy that I'm not the only newbie! :) I hope the provera jumps starts your ovualtion. Good luck to you...and all you other ladies!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

MomtoIandE said:


> Thanks, ladies!!!
> 
> And here's today's test - It's about the same, but I'm surprised I got anything this soon... I was 12DPO with Isaac & 13DPO with Evelyn.
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/11DPO_2.jpg
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/11DPO_1.jpg
> 
> Oh, and my EDD is June 8th... a little over one month before Evelyn's 2nd birthday... So I'll have a 3YO, a 2YO, and a baby... *deep breath*

Congrats chick this is fantastic news xx:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

What about you Lollipopxxx?


----------



## rjsmam

CONGRATS momtoIandE!!!!!

lots lucky of :dust: to everyone else




x


----------



## herald3

I'm on my 4th day of Provera, and for some odd reason, I decided to take an OPK (digital). It was positive. Has anyone taken Provera and had this happen or know why the OPK would have shown positive? Can Provera cause false positives? Thanks for your help!


----------



## jamie21

Hi i am new to this forum stuff. But here is my storie . I got prgnant 2weeks after i had unprotected sex that was when i was 16. then i had the depo shot after i had her got that once and then tryed for the second when my daughter was 4months old found out i was pregnant after her 1st birthday so it took 8months, i had my healthy baby boy when i was 18. i am now almst 21 and me and my husband have been trying for baby #3 for over a year,. i talked to my doctor and she ordered a thyroid test well one part of it was low. the nurse said that that was ok and should not effect my abilty to concieve. then i been having pelvic pain during intercourse and i got a pelvic ultrsound i get the results of that next week, but when i was at my doc office the doctor took me aside and told me that my thyroid was low and that might be why, i was soo mad cuz for the past month the lady said it was ok.. gosh, soo i sawe my family doc and she orderd some more test and so i find out friday if i need throid medicaltion. I am soo lost, i feeel so frustrated when i start my periods. i started today my cycles r 31-32days, and they r clockwork, i ovuate. My husband did a sperm analysis and his sperm motility is 34 and thats low. so i just am soo fristrated . i dont want to sound greety cuz i know some people can not concieve one baby, and here i am wanting a 3rd but i have always wanted a big family. i just dont understamd how we can have 2kids and have soo much trouble having the 3rd i pray everyday for this baby.!!!!thanks for anyone who reads this !!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

I think i have read some where that if you have throid probs it is best not to take soy to help ttc. I may be wrong by that thow.


----------



## Madrid98

Herald are you sure you aren't pregnant? You may get a +opk when pregnant because it detects the hormones in your urine. Check it out just in case that's the reason your period didn't come. 

Xx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Madrid98 said:


> What about you Lollipopxxx?

CD1 Hun :(, totally giving up! I've had so much support from all you lovely ladies, wishing you all the best, Madrid hope you get your BFP soon, will come back going on a mini hiatus, see you soon all xxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Popping on super quick (need to get caught up), but I tested again today just to see if the line is getting darker ... And does this look like a good progression to you? 

10DPO, 11DPO, 12DPO

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/12DPO_progression.jpg


----------



## Tella

Hi All, i also wanna join you guys 

Been TTC since Oct 2010 and then I had Ovarian Drilling 3 months ago. First month i o'd on CD25 which was far to late for my likeing, so i started Clomid 50mg which helped me to O on CD15/16 but still getting BFN So i have decided to try out the more natural way by using Soy instead of Clomid next cycle.

Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's it is very exciting to be on a thread where there are BFP's often.


----------



## mauiaddict

MomtoIandE said:


> Popping on super quick (need to get caught up), but I tested again today just to see if the line is getting darker ... And does this look like a good progression to you?
> 
> 10DPO, 11DPO, 12DPO
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/12DPO_progression.jpg

Looks fantastic to me!!! Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

momtoIandE, great progression!


----------



## herald3

Madrid98 said:


> Herald are you sure you aren't pregnant? You may get a +opk when pregnant because it detects the hormones in your urine. Check it out just in case that's the reason your period didn't come.
> 
> Xx

Yes, I took a FRER yesterday, and it was negative. But, I tried another OPK this morning just to see if it would still be positive...it was. I emailed my doctor this morning (waiting to hear back right now). SO confusing! Definitely should have just packed the OPKs away for a little bit!

momtoIandE - Congrats! The tests look GREAT!

Have a great day, Ladies!


----------



## autigers55

MomtoIandE said:


> Popping on super quick (need to get caught up), but I tested again today just to see if the line is getting darker ... And does this look like a good progression to you?
> 
> 10DPO, 11DPO, 12DPO
> 
> https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/12DPO_progression.jpg

Definite progression!! Congrats again!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Lollipop - Big hugs from me. Hang in there, it'll happen soon xoxo

MomtoIandE - That's great progression!! No squinting needed, congratulations again xoxo


----------



## mirena user

Day 2 Of Provera come on AF so I can start the SI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Aw Lollipopxxx :cry: Please don't leave me!! We've been through so much together, you can't give up now :nope: Maybe take a break from everything for this cycle: opk's, temps, soy,.... Try to relax and do as ntnp mood. :hugs:


----------



## misskat29

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE THIS TTC BUSINESS!!!!

CD16 and i'm spotting?!! what on earth?!?! 

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

feel better for that! off to drink some wine now :(


----------



## mybabyluv3

MomtoIandE, Congrats!!!

This is my first cycle using soy. Pretty regular but I only have one tube so was trying to go for ovulation from both ovaries. Well I have the cramping in both sides. Very strong but so far no O. Had all the symptoms last week but my temps have been very low since 
af. Last month I O'd cd16. Today cd15 and cm has gone creamy and still low temps. I hope I didn't mess myself up taking the soy. I knew it was a risk but being this should've been my off side month I figured I'd give it a try. Now still I'm worried. Please let me O. The wait is killing me!c


----------



## tmr1234

momtoIand E~ them lines looks like there coming alonge realy good. i am so happy for you congrats agane.

Madrid~ Did you ov now? When is your OH back?

wellcome to all the new ladys good to see we WILL have more BFP's very soon.

A.F.M
Cd13 today and my digis have not come i am not very lucky this month with the post as nothing is turning up. any way i have started with o pain today i was lay in bed this am and was thinking may be i wont o as i havnt had any o pain but i am having it NOW and it hurts not as bad as last month but we will see what comes.

I had a day from HELL yesterday got a call at 1pm from R's school he had fell over and put his arm down to stop him hitting the floor and it was hurting he needed to go to A&E so off we went happy that MIL had L and 4 hrs later he has broke a bone in hes upper arm bless he is in so much pain with it but still wants to go to school. They havnt put it in a cast thow.


----------



## angel11

tmr1234 - Aah i'm sorry you had a bad day hun. I hope you O soon and that you catch that egg. 

Well, as I mentioned previously, every single cycle I have been TTC, has been different to the cycle before it. Some have a few similarities but every time I have a little "something" else. So i have learned not to get my hopes up. This month again, I am suddenly post-O symptom less. Usually I have throbbing boobs, constant twinges, bad bloat. Not this month. Few twinges here and there but boobs only hurt when I touch them and apart from that, all back to normal. 

Will be trying this month to do the same as last month. No testing until AF is late (I sure hope she is late).


----------



## mauiaddict

LMR - Hope your little guy is doing ok! I have never broken any bones before but that must hurt :(

babyluv - hope you get that O soon! Are you doing opks?

angel - I don't know how you wait so long to test, I drive myself crazy waiting! Of course I have the excuse of not knowing at all when AF is late too since my cycles are so irregular!

AFM - I took my 3rd dosage of soy today on CD4 - I went 120, 160, 200 and will stay at 200 for CD5, 6. I haven't felt any side effects at all. When do you guys recommend to start taking OPKs?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I think it depends on when you usually O but since taking soy your O date may be earlier I would start testing sooner than later.

AFM I used them but ran out and don't have the money to waste on more so that's that. I did test cd9 and it was getting pretty dark. Not positive but dark. Missed cd10 and and cd11 was a lil lighter than cd9. That's all I got. I also missed temping on cd11 and 12. These low temps now lead me to believe I haven't o'd yet. Who knows.


----------



## mauiaddict

mybabyluv3 said:


> I think it depends on when you usually O but since taking soy your O date may be earlier I would start testing sooner than later.
> 
> AFM I used them but ran out and don't have the money to waste on more so that's that. I did test cd9 and it was getting pretty dark. Not positive but dark. Missed cd10 and and cd11 was a lil lighter than cd9. That's all I got. I also missed temping on cd11 and 12. These low temps now lead me to believe I haven't o'd yet. Who knows.

Hummm yeah, it looks like no O yet probably on your chart.

I don't O at all, at least I haven't since coming off of BC, so I will start doing my OPKs right after my period is done just to be on the safe side I guess!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well I hope the soy works for you! How long since coming off BC?


----------



## mauiaddict

mybabyluv3 said:


> Well I hope the soy works for you! How long since coming off BC?

I had my last depo shot last October, so it was supposed to be effective until Jan, although who knows how long it's really taken for the hormone to come out of my system! I did get my first period at the end of April, and they've been erratic since then with no detectable O's. Thanks for the good wishes and I hope we both get O's!


----------



## mybabyluv3

So yay, I managed to scrape up a little ewcm! i did notice today a feeling of wetness. The last couple days have been so dry. Told hubby we are back in action starting tonight!!


----------



## herald3

Just checking in with you ladies. The doctor said that I MAY have ovulated, but that typically the Provera will prevent conception from taking place (as it is essentially "flushing" my system, in order to start my cycle over). Therefore, I'm guessing it will be another week or so until I'm officially on cycle day 1. I'm excited for the cycle to start, and I'm hoping for a "normal" cycle...and that soy will assist in ovulation. 

Question: Do you ladies have a BD "schedule" that you and partner follow? Like every other day, every day, etc.? Or do you just wait for a + OPK? When should I start to not "wear out" the husband...(TMI, I know), but that used to happen when TTC #1. 

mauiaddict and mybabyluv - Good luck with getting your O's!

angel - Good for you for having enough self-control to not test early!

Have a good night, ladies!


----------



## Rin731

I feel like giving an update but there's nothing to tell. :dohh:

I *think* I OVed around Wednesday the 21st (I checked my CM,it looked good...but WHO KNOWS if I did or not. :brat:). DH and I were having a row (random horrid mood swings -from OV???) so we didn't :sex: til the end of the week (23rd/24th)... Before that, we :sex: on the 18th, so I don't know....:shrug:


Didn't do OPKs this time round. Probably won't for a while, to be honest.

DH is a little more nervous about TTC vs NTNP than I/he thought he would be, so we might go back to NTNP...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Rin731 said:


> I feel like giving an update but there's nothing to tell. :dohh:
> 
> I *think* I OVed around Wednesday the 21st (I checked my CM,it looked good...but WHO KNOWS if I did or not. :brat:). DH and I were having a row (random horrid mood swings -from OV???) so we didn't :sex: til the end of the week (23rd/24th)... Before that, we :sex: on the 18th, so I don't know....:shrug:
> 
> 
> Didn't do OPKs this time round. Probably won't for a while, to be honest.
> 
> DH is a little more nervous about TTC vs NTNP than I/he thought he would be, so we might go back to NTNP...

If he isn't relaxed with all the pressure of ttc then maybe it's best to go back to NTNP. He will be no good to you if he's all stressed out.

Herald I don't do any special method. I just start about a day after I know af has really gone and go from there. Only thing is I been getting the dark opks and ewcm early on and try to bd everyday then for the last 2 months since temping I gear up for O then don't til later, so this time I was a lil tired of dtd to make baby. Making sure the preseed is in place and softcup handy kinda takes away from the mood. I've been on a bit of a break, 3 days, so i guess tonight i will get back on the saddle...lol!


----------



## Rin731

mybabyluv3 said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like giving an update but there's nothing to tell. :dohh:
> 
> I *think* I OVed around Wednesday the 21st (I checked my CM,it looked good...but WHO KNOWS if I did or not. :brat:). DH and I were having a row (random horrid mood swings -from OV???) so we didn't :sex: til the end of the week (23rd/24th)... Before that, we :sex: on the 18th, so I don't know....:shrug:
> 
> 
> Didn't do OPKs this time round. Probably won't for a while, to be honest.
> 
> DH is a little more nervous about TTC vs NTNP than I/he thought he would be, so we might go back to NTNP...
> 
> If he isn't relaxed with all the pressure of ttc then maybe it's best to go back to NTNP. He will be no good to you if he's all stressed out.
> 
> Herald I don't do any special method. I just start about a day after I know af has really gone and go from there. Only thing is I been getting the dark opks and ewcm early on and try to bd everyday then for the last 2 months since temping I gear up for O then don't til later, so this time I was a lil tired of dtd to make baby. Making sure the preseed is in place and softcup handy kinda takes away from the mood. I've been on a bit of a break, 3 days, so i guess tonight i will get back on the saddle...lol!Click to expand...




I know, I know. Probably back to NTNP for us. :wacko:

I asked him "What if I just take soy but don't mention the 'b' word :baby: or 'ovulation' or anything?"
Him: "I don't mind NTNP, and I won't be mad if you get pregnant, but I don't feel comfortable TTC. If it happens, it happens."

He says that while he's ready to NTNP, he's not ready to TRY to get pregnant...:brat: (This is after he jumped on board with soy and went with me to get a bottle the day of my period...then I thought I OVed, and he told me he didn't want to :sex: that night, because he was suddenly not ready)

This is soooo frustrating. I have irregular cycles (and have been NTNP a YEAR including this soy cycle), so it's not going to just happen on it's own.


He's uncomfortable with me taking soy and talking about OV and 'scheduling' :sex:, but the thing is, we haven't even used OPKs or temped, or ANYTHING.


If going from NTNP to TTC with just soy weirds him out, then what happens when I have to temp, OPK, chart, etc etc etc????????!!!:dohh:


----------



## herald3

my baby luv - Thanks for the "strategy." :) I think I'll opt for a similar method. I'll take my last provera dose tomorrow, so I probably have at least a week.

lin - My DH has a similar attitude as your DH. He claims he "thinks" he's ready for number two, but he's "not 100% sure" (though he said that with number one too, and he now says that it worked out perfectly). He is always willing to "try" though...our problem is more that he can't always "perform." I haven't ovulated in a LONG time, but every time I get a "smiley face" on an opk (which I get even though I don't ovulate), it seems like it goes straight to his head (I've thought about not teling him, but he says he will probably know anyway because I act different...which I know I probably do). He does say that he hates that this whole process is TOTALLY unromantic, but he "gets" that it isn't as easy as it's made out to be in middle school health classes. Good luck to you with NTNP...sometimes I think it could be the way to go for quicker results (and not as much stress)...I'm just way too impatient/anxious to go that route.


----------



## Rin731

herald3 said:


> my baby luv - Thanks for the "strategy." :) I think I'll opt for a similar method. I'll take my last provera dose tomorrow, so I probably have at least a week.
> 
> lin - My DH has a similar attitude as your DH. He claims he "thinks" he's ready for number two, but he's "not 100% sure" (though he said that with number one too, and he now says that it worked out perfectly). He is always willing to "try" though...our problem is more that he can't always "perform." I haven't ovulated in a LONG time, but every time I get a "smiley face" on an opk (which I get even though I don't ovulate), it seems like it goes straight to his head (I've thought about not teling him, but he says he will probably know anyway because I act different...which I know I probably do). He does say that he hates that this whole process is TOTALLY unromantic, but he "gets" that it isn't as easy as it's made out to be in middle school health classes. Good luck to you with NTNP...sometimes I think it could be the way to go for quicker results (and not as much stress)...I'm just way too impatient/anxious to go that route.

Hm...men. They're so strange sometimes. 

As for NTNP, I've done that for 11 months. It didn't work, I had 4 periods in all that time. That's why I wanted to try soy before I see a Dr, to see if I'm lucky and it could be that easy...

I keep secretly hoping we managed to catch the eggy. If I *did * Ov, then we :sex: 3 days before, and then not again til 2 days after, :cry: so I think it might be hopeless this time round. 

I'm trying to talk him into NTNP + just soy, and promise not to bring up any fertility terms when talking about :sex: . :haha:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was all in a middle of a response when DH walked in and I had to fix his plate and he jumped on the laptop. I was going to say maybe he isn't sure he wants a baby right now. It could be that the whole ttc bit just doesn't seem natural to him, but it may be a lil of being unsure. If that is the case I think it's just a faze. I went through that earlier in the summer. Now he speaks about a baby and gets upset when I get af and when I figure I didn't O yet after almost being positive I did, I can tell he gets really frustrated. Guess it's easier for them to know as little as possible of what we are up to. He thinks I'm wasting time with temping and opks and says I don't know what I'm doing because the big O keeps playing tricks on me. He did give me the money to buy the soy but opks, hpts, and anything else I need I have to figure it out myself. Frustrating cuz I am not working at the moment.


----------



## Rin731

mybabyluv3 said:


> I was all in a middle of a response when DH walked in and I had to fix his plate and he jumped on the laptop. I was going to say maybe he isn't sure he wants a baby right now. It could be that the whole ttc bit just doesn't seem natural to him, but it may be a lil of being unsure. If that is the case I think it's just a faze. I went through that earlier in the summer. Now he speaks about a baby and gets upset when I get af and when I figure I didn't O yet after almost being positive I did, I can tell he gets really frustrated. Guess it's easier for them to know as little as possible of what we are up to. He thinks I'm wasting time with temping and opks and says I don't know what I'm doing because the big O keeps playing tricks on me. He did give me the money to buy the soy but opks, hpts, and anything else I need I have to figure it out myself. Frustrating cuz I am not working at the moment.

I think that is how he feels, that it's unnatural. 

Ditto, lol. He bought me the soy but I'm a stay at home wife for now, so if he won't buy OPKs, too bad. :haha:

I think I'll start temping though, if I can. :blush:


----------



## tmr1234

herald3 said:


> Just checking in with you ladies. The doctor said that I MAY have ovulated, but that typically the Provera will prevent conception from taking place (as it is essentially "flushing" my system, in order to start my cycle over). Therefore, I'm guessing it will be another week or so until I'm officially on cycle day 1. I'm excited for the cycle to start, and I'm hoping for a "normal" cycle...and that soy will assist in ovulation.
> 
> Question: Do you ladies have a BD "schedule" that you and partner follow? Like every other day, every day, etc.? Or do you just wait for a + OPK? When should I start to not "wear out" the husband...(TMI, I know), but that used to happen when TTC #1.
> 
> mauiaddict and mybabyluv - Good luck with getting your O's!
> 
> angel - Good for you for having enough self-control to not test early!
> 
> Have a good night, ladies!

I try and hold out (with not much luck) untill realy going for the bd untill at lest 3 days befor o day then try and do it all 3 days day befor o day of and day after but it hasnt worked this month or last so god knows. When we where ttc my Lo we got to the point where we just bd when we wanted and hope it was on the o days.

A.F.M
I *think* it is o day but not sure bd yesterday and the day befor i will rty and get DH to bd today but i dont think he will be up to it as he has had a bad night and didnt sleep much but we will see if i can get him going but if not do you think we have the green light????

My digi OPK's cam yesterday and just in time but didnt get a smile so hopefully i will today and ov today i will update later.

Good luck ladys.


----------



## cherry22

Hiya everyone, i have a question!

Does enyone get achey ov's while taking the soy?? im on my second go at soy taking 80, 120, 160, 200, 200 on days 3-7 and i took my last lot last night but i had really achey overies all night! 
Im also feeling really emotional at the moment abit miserable really and im hoping its just the soy and it will pass once iv stopped taking it! as im getting married next week and i dont want to feel like running away on my wedding day!! lol!!

Im a secret stalker most of the time but i love seeing how well this thred is doing!!

xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

cherry22 said:


> Hiya everyone, i have a question!
> 
> Does enyone get achey ov's while taking the soy?? im on my second go at soy taking 80, 120, 160, 200, 200 on days 3-7 and i took my last lot last night but i had really achey overies all night!
> Im also feeling really emotional at the moment abit miserable really and im hoping its just the soy and it will pass once iv stopped taking it! as im getting married next week and i dont want to feel like running away on my wedding day!! lol!!
> 
> Im a secret stalker most of the time but i love seeing how well this thred is doing!!
> 
> xx


Congrats on getting married!! I have no idea yet how soy has affected me. This was my first cycle too and I usually have bad cramps around O anyway and this time wasn't really much different. I'm not even sure if I O'd yet or still waiting but when I had watery/ewcm and even after i had the pains. So you should O on your honeymoon? Nice!


----------



## mauiaddict

cherry22 said:


> Hiya everyone, i have a question!
> 
> Does enyone get achey ov's while taking the soy?? im on my second go at soy taking 80, 120, 160, 200, 200 on days 3-7 and i took my last lot last night but i had really achey overies all night!
> Im also feeling really emotional at the moment abit miserable really and im hoping its just the soy and it will pass once iv stopped taking it! as im getting married next week and i dont want to feel like running away on my wedding day!! lol!!
> 
> Im a secret stalker most of the time but i love seeing how well this thred is doing!!
> 
> xx

Cherry this is my 1st cycle taking the soy - I'm on my 4th day of it (120, 160, 200, 200, 200 - cd2-6) and I have definitely been emotional!! I had an awful dream last night about our dog (I dreamt we had to strangle her for some reason!) and was in such a bad mood bc of it this morning and was crying. Last night I was crying too! So whether it's the soy or just the extra hormones it's hopefully helping me to produce, I definitely am more emotional. Noticed some achey ovaries last night and today too, but I'm still on my period so it might just be cramps!

FXd for you!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Tmr I hate having to ask DH for money. I have money coming in but its all put towards 
dd tuition for school and my own personal bills.
Rin731 Hope you get your smiley today. I actually got to BD lastnight. Was surprised cuz 
It was getting really late and I know DH planned on getting to bed early, overslept and was late for work ystrdy, but he actually still wanted to because i told him earlier that I seen a lil ewcm. He didn't appreciate me stopping in the middle to set my preseed and softcups up near by, lol! Oh well.

So, my temp went up today. Highest it's been so far this cycle. Now what in the world could that mean??


----------



## mauiaddict

mybabyluv3 said:


> Tmr I hate having to ask DH for money. I have money coming in but its all put towards
> dd tuition for school and my own personal bills.
> Rin731 Hope you get your smiley today. I actually got to BD lastnight. Was surprised cuz
> It was getting really late and I know DH planned on getting to bed early, overslept and was late for work ystrdy, but he actually still wanted to because i told him earlier that I seen a lil ewcm. He didn't appreciate me stopping in the middle to set my preseed and softcups up near by, lol! Oh well.
> 
> So, my temp went up today. Highest it's been so far this cycle. Now what in the world could that mean??

Why didn't you log EWCM in FF? I would say you might have O'd yesterday!


----------



## mauiaddict

mauiaddict said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Tmr I hate having to ask DH for money. I have money coming in but its all put towards
> dd tuition for school and my own personal bills.
> Rin731 Hope you get your smiley today. I actually got to BD lastnight. Was surprised cuz
> It was getting really late and I know DH planned on getting to bed early, overslept and was late for work ystrdy, but he actually still wanted to because i told him earlier that I seen a lil ewcm. He didn't appreciate me stopping in the middle to set my preseed and softcups up near by, lol! Oh well.
> 
> So, my temp went up today. Highest it's been so far this cycle. Now what in the world could that mean??
> 
> Why didn't you log EWCM in FF? I would say you might have O'd yesterday!Click to expand...

Especially with the HS cervix!


----------



## cherry22

mybabyluv3 said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone, i have a question!
> 
> Does enyone get achey ov's while taking the soy?? im on my second go at soy taking 80, 120, 160, 200, 200 on days 3-7 and i took my last lot last night but i had really achey overies all night!
> Im also feeling really emotional at the moment abit miserable really and im hoping its just the soy and it will pass once iv stopped taking it! as im getting married next week and i dont want to feel like running away on my wedding day!! lol!!
> 
> Im a secret stalker most of the time but i love seeing how well this thred is doing!!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting married!! I have no idea yet how soy has affected me. This was my first cycle too and I usually have bad cramps around O anyway and this time wasn't really much different. I'm not even sure if I O'd yet or still waiting but when I had watery/ewcm and even after i had the pains. So you should O on your honeymoon? Nice!Click to expand...

I should do, i can only hope the holiday will be a very lucky one!! I did my first soy cycle 2 months ago and ff told me i ov on day 17 but with no luck but my period was on time which for me is fantastic!! i then left it for my last cycle and ff told me i ov on day 10 but my temps were everywhere so im not sure but saying that my period came 4 days early!!:shrug:

this time iv increased my doesage slightly, but im not doing so well with the temping as i always wake at different times and fall back to sleep!:dohh:

x


----------



## cherry22

mauiaddict said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone, i have a question!
> 
> Does enyone get achey ov's while taking the soy?? im on my second go at soy taking 80, 120, 160, 200, 200 on days 3-7 and i took my last lot last night but i had really achey overies all night!
> Im also feeling really emotional at the moment abit miserable really and im hoping its just the soy and it will pass once iv stopped taking it! as im getting married next week and i dont want to feel like running away on my wedding day!! lol!!
> 
> Im a secret stalker most of the time but i love seeing how well this thred is doing!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Cherry this is my 1st cycle taking the soy - I'm on my 4th day of it (120, 160, 200, 200, 200 - cd2-6) and I have definitely been emotional!! I had an awful dream last night about our dog (I dreamt we had to strangle her for some reason!) and was in such a bad mood bc of it this morning and was crying. Last night I was crying too! So whether it's the soy or just the extra hormones it's hopefully helping me to produce, I definitely am more emotional. Noticed some achey ovaries last night and today too, but I'm still on my period so it might just be cramps!
> 
> FXd for you!!Click to expand...

I normally feel like this before my period but its just carried on! i just feel miserable its horrible!! lets hope it goes after your last day taking it! Dreams like that are horrible they feel real!! :hugs:x


----------



## Rin731

Hope everyone is having a good day! 

Looking forward to the weekend- DH had the week off but has been busy anyway! 

We're going on an outing somewhere to enjoy the Autumn weather.

What is everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## mauiaddict

Rin731 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend- DH had the week off but has been busy anyway!
> 
> We're going on an outing somewhere to enjoy the Autumn weather.
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?

Hopefully enjoying the weather too! It's supposed to only be 50 tomorrow which is crazy! I think we're going to try to go to the zoo :)

Oh I am making these tonight too: https://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/09/pumpkin-swirl-cheesecake-yogurt.html they look really good!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Rin731

mauiaddict said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend- DH had the week off but has been busy anyway!
> 
> We're going on an outing somewhere to enjoy the Autumn weather.
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> Hopefully enjoying the weather too! It's supposed to only be 50 tomorrow which is crazy! I think we're going to try to go to the zoo :)
> 
> Oh I am making these tonight too: https://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/09/pumpkin-swirl-cheesecake-yogurt.html they look really good!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!Click to expand...

Ooh the zoo sounds fun! :happydance:

And those pumpkin cheesecake things look amazing! 

I made some pumpkin muffins with orange sugar-glaze on them the other night- in my pumpkin-and-leaf-shaped muffin pans of course! :haha:


----------



## herald3

Rin731 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend- DH had the week off but has been busy anyway!
> 
> We're going on an outing somewhere to enjoy the Autumn weather.
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?

Have fun enjoying the weather! 
I'm a teacher and it's homecoming week, so I'm chaperoning the dance tonight and reffing a volleyball tournament tomorrow. Sunday is all about relaxing and "watching football" aka excuse to be lazy (that I adopted from my husband). 

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I been saying I'm gonna get to the zoo for the last 2 yrs. Sad thing is I pass it every morning taking my daughter to school. She loves animals. took her to sea world last year. Last wknd DH and I went away for 4 days so no fun for me this wknd. His kids are coming for the weekend so that's that.

I know its looking like I O'd ystrdy but part of me is hoping that's not it. I know you are supposed to put down your most fertile fluid but it was so little of it. I mean I really had to scrape it up. Last week right after af, I was really wet and could the stretchy cm was so noticeable. Also, I had bad pains in both sides. Now feeling a sharpness in my left side only. The left side is the side with the closed tube.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Rin731 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend- DH had the week off but has been busy anyway!
> 
> We're going on an outing somewhere to enjoy the Autumn weather.
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?


We're having my son's 3rd birthday party on Sat (expecting 12 LOs, 18 adults), and then I'm throwing an online virtual shower for my sister who lives in Florida and is 32 weeks preggo!!! Then Monday at 9:10a, I'm having my levels drawn again - At 11DPO, it was 25... So by 17DPO it should be 200? I don't want to wish the weekend away, but I cannot wait to have my blood drawn and hear the results... I hope everything's okay!!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well your weekend is filled so that should definitely make the time go by faster. What is a virtual shower? How does that work? My sister moved to FL and now has a 7month old. She came home for her shower though.


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3 said:


> Tmr I hate having to ask DH for money. I have money coming in but its all put towards
> dd tuition for school and my own personal bills.
> Rin731 Hope you get your smiley today. I actually got to BD lastnight. Was surprised cuz
> It was getting really late and I know DH planned on getting to bed early, overslept and was late for work ystrdy, but he actually still wanted to because i told him earlier that I seen a lil ewcm. He didn't appreciate me stopping in the middle to set my preseed and softcups up near by, lol! Oh well.
> 
> So, my temp went up today. Highest it's been so far this cycle. Now what in the world could that mean??

I think you got me and rin mixed up in your post lol

We are going to my mum & dads today wich will be good for the boys but we were going to go to a water park but with R's broken arm we can't do that now and he is still in a lot of pain so not much of a fun weekend for us.

I didnt ov yesterday wich i am gutten about as we got a bd in yest but i will not see my DH untill later and i will be to tierd to bd when we get back as it is a long drive to my mums (DH isnt coming) so who know what is happening with me i realy thort i would ov yest but nope + digi opk hoping it is today as i think my DH is over bd and i think i am a bit this month i just realy can't be boutherd lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

I felt the same way last cycle. Apparently this cycle too being we didn't bd For almost 4 days then O decides to finally happen. 

How old is your son. I hope he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## mybabyluv3

If you bd 3 days before O then you should be more than good. I wouldn't worry too much about it now.


----------



## Munnchkin

Hello everyone, I'm new to this. I would like to join the soy journey though! Currently on cd6. I have PCOS and don't think I've been Ov'ing or I Ov too late in my cycle. Not sure, I don't really temp, but I'm trying to temp this cycle. I hear lot's of good things about soy, hoping this works!


----------



## autigers55

Has anyone that has taken soy had AF come sooner than expected? The :witch: showed up a week early for me, and I'm trying to decide which days to take soy this cycle. I took it cd 3-7 last cycle, and figured I'd ask what days you ladies thought would be the best days to take it this time around.


----------



## MomtoIandE

mybabyluv3 said:


> Well your weekend is filled so that should definitely make the time go by faster. What is a virtual shower? How does that work? My sister moved to FL and now has a 7month old. She came home for her shower though.


I just sent invitations to everyone I wanted to invite and explained that it would be a virtual shower - Since most of the guests live near my Mom, she agreed to host a mini-party at her house... so those guests can either go to my Mom's, or they can just sign in using Skype... which is what the rest of the guests will do - Some live in Chicago, some in Florida, some here near me in Portland, OR... And when the shower starts, I'll host a Skype video call and add everyone so that we can all see each other at the same time :winkwink: I sent game cards with the invite (sealed in a separate envelope, so no one can cheat) - So we'll play games, and my Mom and I have gifts ready... And we'll get to see my sister open her gifts (if purchasing a gift, guests were asked to mail them 2 weeks in advance)... It's my first one, so we'll see how it goes!!!


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3 said:


> I felt the same way last cycle. Apparently this cycle too being we didn't bd For almost 4 days then O decides to finally happen.
> 
> How old is your son. I hope he starts feeling better soon!

He is 7 thanks so do i i hate seeing him in pain.

Has any 1 not had a digi work but still ov'd i have realy bad ov pain today and my cm is goign pluss my cp is going low and closed but i have not had a + digi stress stress stress and i thort the TWW was bad.....


----------



## Munnchkin

Autigers55, I've heard women who used soy and it made their cycles shorter. I think that's a good thing though if your cycles before were too long (cause that can mean you're ovulating really late). Are you going to try soy again this cycle? This is my first cycle trying it too, currently on cd 6 and taking 200mg of soy. How much mg did you take?


----------



## autigers55

Munnchkin said:


> Autigers55, I've heard women who used soy and it made their cycles shorter. I think that's a good thing though if your cycles before were too long (cause that can mean you're ovulating really late). Are you going to try soy again this cycle? This is my first cycle trying it too, currently on cd 6 and taking 200mg of soy. How much mg did you take?


This will be my second cycle of soy. My first I took 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, and 160mg on cd 3-7. I'm thinking of doing 200mg all 5days, but I'm not sure what days to do this cycle.


----------



## Munnchkin

Maybe try upping the dose too 200mg. Remember, you have to double on on soy for it to equal only half of clomid. 100mg of soy is like 50mg of clomid. Most doctor's start woman on 50mg of clomid, if that doesn't work, then next cycle they up it to 100mg of clomid, and then if that doesn't work, they try 150mg of clomid. Most doctors only keep you on 3 cycles of it. As such, you shouldn't continue to use soy past 3 or 4 cycles tops! Or at least take a break from it for a couple of cycles before trying it again, although if it's just not working at 200mg after your third cycle, I say try a different approach. So far I've done the following:

Cd 3 : 200mg
Cd 4: 160mg
Cd 5: 160mg
Cd 6: 200mg
and tomorrow I plan on taking 200mg also. I only lowered my doses cause I started getting side effects such as extreme fatigue, I'd fall asleep around 9pm or 10pm and i'd sleep til 12 noon!!! Not like me at all! And I started getting nauseas, breast sorness, stomach cramps, and lower back pain. Not sure if it was something I ate or if it was the soy but I'm going to try to take 200mg again regardless of the side effects. Did you experience any side effects while on it at all? I know you can take it cd 1 - 5, 3 - 7 or 5 - 9. I personally don't know which one is better, depending on when you take it effects the strength/weakness of the egg. Google to make sure.


----------



## MomtoIandE

One of the women on one of my BBC threads posted this -

_1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.
_


----------



## Munnchkin

Thanks for the info MomtoIandE! I knew it was something like that, just coulnd't remember exactly. Yes, that's why I am trying it on cd3-7. I didn't really read thru the entire thread, it's 202 pages! lol but I see that you just got a BFP recently, congrats!!!! You used soy? How much and on what cycle days? I'm very curious to know! And do you have PCOS at all?


----------



## autigers55

I'm thinking of doing cd 2-6 this time bc when I did cd 3-7 it pushed my O up 2 days, but caused AF to come sooner than expected and my LP was only 8 days. So I started taking 50mg of B6 today along with my prenatal vitamin bc I've read it helps lengthen lp, but I'm calling my dr first thing monday morning to see what he wants to do. I'm sure once I O, he will put me on a progesterone supplement.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Munnchkin said:


> Thanks for the info MomtoIandE! I knew it was something like that, just coulnd't remember exactly. Yes, that's why I am trying it on cd3-7. I didn't really read thru the entire thread, it's 202 pages! lol but I see that you just got a BFP recently, congrats!!!! You used soy? How much and on what cycle days? I'm very curious to know! And do you have PCOS at all?


You're welcome :flower: Yes, I got my BFP on my 2nd soy cycle. The 1st cycle, I missed CD5 and did CD6-9 (75, 150, 150, 175, 175). _This_ cycle I did CD2-6 (75, 150, 175, 175, 200). I also added 1,000mg of Royal Jelly CD1-10DPO (when I got my BFP). And I did 2,000mg of EPO CD1-one day before O, then 3,000mg on O day, and 1,000mg on O+1. Also, I started progesterone supplements (200mg twice a day) at 3DPO, as I've had trouble with progesterone falling off the map around 9-10DPO in the past. 

My 1st soy cycle, it moved my O up EIGHT days :happydance: This cycle, it jumped back one day (so only 7 days early), but my O was MUCH, MUCH STRONGER (take a look at my chart) - O was _terribly_ painful, but I guess it was worth it :winkwink:


----------



## mybabyluv3

MomtoIandE said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Well your weekend is filled so that should definitely make the time go by faster. What is a virtual shower? How does that work? My sister moved to FL and now has a 7month old. She came home for her shower though.
> 
> 
> I just sent invitations to everyone I wanted to invite and explained that it would be a virtual shower - Since most of the guests live near my Mom, she agreed to host a mini-party at her house... so those guests can either go to my Mom's, or they can just sign in using Skype... which is what the rest of the guests will do - Some live in Chicago, some in Florida, some here near me in Portland, OR... And when the shower starts, I'll host a Skype video call and add everyone so that we can all see each other at the same time :winkwink: I sent game cards with the invite (sealed in a separate envelope, so no one can cheat) - So we'll play games, and my Mom and I have gifts ready... And we'll get to see my sister open her gifts (if purchasing a gift, guests were asked to mail them 2 weeks in advance)... It's my first one, so we'll see how it goes!!!Click to expand...

Oh I thought the shower was today... Anyway, that sounds fun, a lot of work though. It should definitely keep your mind off things. Have fun!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I did cd2-6 80, 80, 120,160,200. I seemed to have a lot more ewcm than usual right after af and very stong O pains on both sides but some how didn't O. Now it seems like I O'd cd16 which was the same as last cycle.


----------



## MomtoIandE

mybabyluv3 said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Well your weekend is filled so that should definitely make the time go by faster. What is a virtual shower? How does that work? My sister moved to FL and now has a 7month old. She came home for her shower though.
> 
> 
> I just sent invitations to everyone I wanted to invite and explained that it would be a virtual shower - Since most of the guests live near my Mom, she agreed to host a mini-party at her house... so those guests can either go to my Mom's, or they can just sign in using Skype... which is what the rest of the guests will do - Some live in Chicago, some in Florida, some here near me in Portland, OR... And when the shower starts, I'll host a Skype video call and add everyone so that we can all see each other at the same time :winkwink: I sent game cards with the invite (sealed in a separate envelope, so no one can cheat) - So we'll play games, and my Mom and I have gifts ready... And we'll get to see my sister open her gifts (if purchasing a gift, guests were asked to mail them 2 weeks in advance)... It's my first one, so we'll see how it goes!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I thought the shower was today... Anyway, that sounds fun, a lot of work though. It should definitely keep your mind off things. Have fun!!Click to expand...

The shower is tomorrow - My son's 3rd birthday party was today - Busy weekend!!


----------



## angel11

Morning Ladies. today I am either 11 or 9dpo (depends on whether I ovulated on CD 22 or CD 24). Had a lot less symptoms than previous cycles. Breasts aren't that tender at all. Only thing different this month is that instead of having odd twinges, I actually have constant AF pain for 2 days now. I don't get AF pain until my 2nd day of my period usually so I wan't to get excited but then again, I have no other symptoms. Will wait till wednesday when my period is supposed to start and hope that I get my BFP on month 6!!


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3 said:


> I did cd2-6 80, 80, 120,160,200. I seemed to have a lot more ewcm than usual right after af and very stong O pains on both sides but some how didn't O. Now it seems like I O'd cd16 which was the same as last cycle.

If you get another high today you ov cd16 good luck.

A.F.M

I think i have messed my cycle up as i normly o on cd 15 last month on soy it was cd14 but this month nothing at all yet. It is starting to realy strss me out now as i realy thort i had ov yesterday but nope i just feel like giving up i wont see Dh today as he is out all day so no bd today i did mange last night but only just. i am off to cry now lol


----------



## angel11

Hey tmr1234. Aaah hun, don't let this get you down. What are you using to track ovulation?


----------



## tmr1234

thank you angel i am useing opk's and temps but temps meaga low and opks not + as of yet.


----------



## mybabyluv3

angel11 said:


> Morning Ladies. today I am either 11 or 9dpo (depends on whether I ovulated on CD 22 or CD 24). Had a lot less symptoms than previous cycles. Breasts aren't that tender at all. Only thing different this month is that instead of having odd twinges, I actually have constant AF pain for 2 days now. I don't get AF pain until my 2nd day of my period usually so I wan't to get excited but then again, I have no other symptoms. Will wait till wednesday when my period is supposed to start and hope that I get my BFP on month 6!!

Wed is only 3 days away but seems so far. Well you held out this long. I don't know if I could wait. AF pain is definitely a good sign if you don't usually have them til later. Best of luck. 6 months is long enough!!

Tmr- maybe cd16 is your lucky day too. At least you got to bd last night!

Check out my temp for today!! I didn't get my bd timing right this time but not giving up hope yet. Bd middle of the night Sun/Mon and didn't again until around 11:30-12:30 Thurs night which seems to be when I ovulated so probably just missed it. Oh well, at least now I'm out of waiting to O limbo!


----------



## angel11

Thanks mybabyluv3. I sure hope its a good sign for me. Hubby already getting excited and that just adds so much pressure. He just wants me to test but I told him also that a BFN is more disapointing than AF showing up so hoping I can keep out. Very tempted. But in a way I think that I am just enjoying not knowing whether I am or not and living with that small hope that I might be. If I were to test, and its a BFN, I will have to wait for AF knowing that I am not preggo. 

tmr1234 I really hope you get your positive OPK. I would test twice a day at about 11 and 5pm again and then just try and BD every second or third day to keep you basis covered. 

FX'ed for you hun!!!


----------



## tmr1234

I got a v v v near + opk so i think it will be + tomoz yay just hope Dh is up for dtd tomoz


----------



## herald3

Angel - Good luck! Keep us posted. I really wish I was as patient as you...I like your reasoning though (not having to wait for AF, knowing you have already gotten a BFN).

Provera induced AF came today (so, I'm on CD 1...two days until I start the soy), which I am happy about, because that means I can start what I hope is a "regular" cycle. Now my questions is, what day should I start OPKs/consistent BD? I REALLY don't want to miss the OV window. Is it bad that I'm totally trying to plan out an approximate "schedule" for the month? 

I hope the weekend is going well for everyone! :)


----------



## autigers55

My OPK says if your cycle is < 35 days to start after af ends and > 35 days to start 3 days after AF ends. I bd eod until I got a + opk then we bd ed for about 2-3 days. 

AFM - AF got me a week early, but I'm not sure what is going on bc it's been bright red blood, no cramps, and it's only when I got to the bathroom or use tampon(sorry tmi), normally AF is heavier, with cramps, and darker. So, I'm planning on starting my 2nd cycle of soy tonight on cd 2-6, instead of cd 3-7, which I did last cycle.


----------



## angel11

Yay tmr1234!!!!! I sure hope you get that positive OPK!! 

Thanks herald3. Although I have only been trying for 6 months, it really feels like forever. Don't want to have another BFN!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

herald3 said:


> Angel - Good luck! Keep us posted. I really wish I was as patient as you...I like your reasoning though (not having to wait for AF, knowing you have already gotten a BFN).
> 
> Provera induced AF came today (so, I'm on CD 1...two days until I start the soy), which I am happy about, because that means I can start what I hope is a "regular" cycle. Now my questions is, what day should I start OPKs/consistent BD? I REALLY don't want to miss the OV window. Is it bad that I'm totally trying to plan out an approximate "schedule" for the month?
> 
> I hope the weekend is going well for everyone! :)

Like autigers55 said, I think they say follow whatever days it says on your OPK. Maybe do eod until a pos opk then everyday. It could happen very shortly after so if you are worried about missing it, I would start everyday from when I see the line get a lil dark just to be sure. 

I am almost jealous of you girls just starting another cycle. I just want it to be over so I can start over. Just started tww and it already is dragging.


----------



## MomtoIandE

herald3 said:


> Angel - Good luck! Keep us posted. I really wish I was as patient as you...I like your reasoning though (not having to wait for AF, knowing you have already gotten a BFN).
> 
> Provera induced AF came today (so, I'm on CD 1...two days until I start the soy), which I am happy about, because that means I can start what I hope is a "regular" cycle. Now my questions is, what day should I start OPKs/consistent BD? I REALLY don't want to miss the OV window. Is it bad that I'm totally trying to plan out an approximate "schedule" for the month?
> 
> I hope the weekend is going well for everyone! :)

Nope, not bad at all. I planned mine out on CD1. I thought I'd O on CD14, so I planned CD7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15. I got CD7, but then was deathly ill from CD9-11 and didn't get to BD again until CD12. I know I get 2 days of +OPKs, so when it was - on CD13, I decided no BD. I got my + on CD14, so we BD'd CD14, 15 (2nd +) and 16. _I always try to hit O-1, O, O+1... _Anyway, yeah, I always plan... Guess it worked out well this last cycle :winkwink:


----------



## herald3

mybabyluv3 said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> Angel - Good luck! Keep us posted. I really wish I was as patient as you...I like your reasoning though (not having to wait for AF, knowing you have already gotten a BFN).
> 
> Provera induced AF came today (so, I'm on CD 1...two days until I start the soy), which I am happy about, because that means I can start what I hope is a "regular" cycle. Now my questions is, what day should I start OPKs/consistent BD? I REALLY don't want to miss the OV window. Is it bad that I'm totally trying to plan out an approximate "schedule" for the month?
> 
> I hope the weekend is going well for everyone! :)
> 
> Like autigers55 said, I think they say follow whatever days it says on your OPK. Maybe do eod until a pos opk then everyday. It could happen very shortly after so if you are worried about missing it, I would start everyday from when I see the line get a lil dark just to be sure.
> 
> I am almost jealous of you girls just starting another cycle. I just want it to be over so I can start over. Just started tww and it already is dragging.Click to expand...

It's kind of funny that you want your cycle to start over...I would much rather be in the 2WW. I feel like that is SO far away for me. Also, I hate the stress of BDing at the correct times (and the fear that my husband will get stage-fright). 

This next weekend we are staying at my husband's parents' house, so I'm REALLY hoping that I don't OV too soon. Is it at all likely that I will OV before next Sunday (a week from today...that will be day 8)? What's the earliest OV you ladies have seen?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wow you pushing it girl, lol! Hopefully it will hold off till the wknds over. If not you just have to be extra quiet...

I only wish i was back in the beginning cuz I think I need a do-over. Like you said getting bd timed right is so stressful!


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3~ OMG look at your temp wow that is a spike if i ever see 1 ff isnt giving you defo lines coz of your cm being creamy.

A.F.M 
I *think* today may be o day i ov'd on cd 17 when i got preg with my LO so here is hoping it will give me some luck that i get my BFp this cycle as i allways thort the TTW was bad but this wait has been a night mare i do not like it i am willing for the TTW now. Going to try and jump DH today we have all day together with only 1 child so hopefully when LO gose down for a nap i can get him going. OMg way dose it fell so much of hard work lol.


----------



## tmr1234

I GOT MY + OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance: with a tiny little bit and very week wee wee sorry tmi
AT LAST bet Dh will let me down :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... Im biting the bullet and gonna try this SOY!!!... can someone please help me though, i havent a clue where to buy it and i dont know how much i need to take??? x


----------



## angel11

YAY tmr1234!!!!!

Pull out all the stops hun and get down to business ....


----------



## tmr1234

Thanks angel but dont think it will happen had a big bust up this morning and now not talking o well on to next month.


----------



## racheybabe84

omg ladies i tested this morning af was due today,,, BFP!!!! i can't believe it,,, just took digital and it says 2-3weeks!! is this real it feels like a dream!


----------



## herald3

racheybabe84 said:


> omg ladies i tested this morning af was due today,,, BFP!!!! i can't believe it,,, just took digital and it says 2-3weeks!! is this real it feels like a dream!

Congrats! That is GREAT news! Enjoy your nine months. :)


----------



## tmr1234

congrats hope you have a H&H 9months


----------



## mybabyluv3

Congratulations. Let it be a sticky bean!!!

TMR- any chance you can make up later today. You may still have time. Rmbr, pos opk doesn't mean you are ovulating right then. Go be nice so you can use his body real quick, lol!!

Asm- yes that was a huge dip but look what happened today. Went right back down. I think it's because of the fluctuation in room temperature. Temps at this point mean nothing to me. Look at last month and the month before I temped but didn't use FF chart. They stay really high, even with a dip in the middle all the way up to the start of af.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies... Im biting the bullet and gonna try this SOY!!!... can someone please help me though, i havent a clue where to buy it and i dont know how much i need to take??? x

I think someone else would be of better help to you. This was my first cycle so not really sure of the effects yet. I did cd2-6 80mg,80,120,160,200. Was scared to do too much my first cycle.


----------



## mirena user

racheybabe84 said:


> omg ladies i tested this morning af was due today,,, BFP!!!! i can't believe it,,, just took digital and it says 2-3weeks!! is this real it feels like a dream!

:thumbup:CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!
:bfp:


----------



## mauiaddict

Has anyone noticed heavier periods while on soy? I just started taking it this cycle and am on CD8 and still bleeding - last cycle I bled for 14 days so it's not the length I'm worried about, but since coming off of Depo I've had such light bleeding (never needed more than a light tampon and never came close to bleeding through it) but now with taking soy on CD2-6 I am bleeding heavier starting yesterday CD7 and actually bleeding through regular tampons (albeit in 6-7 hrs or so, so it's not a super heavy period, just much heavier than I'd been experiencing) Any thoughts as to what this might mean for if I'm more likely to actually ovulate this cycle or not?


----------



## mirena user

We need to update this board there are 21 BFP NOW!!! Right?

AFM-Today I took my last dosage of Provera, I hope AF shows soon!!!!
My plan is to do SI CD2-6 (80,120,160,160,200), EPO CD1-O 1,000mg and Tribulus 1000mg CD 6-11
I bought preseed to and will be using opk's.........
Ready to get this party started ............LOL


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes it seems like you are, lol! I feel you.


----------



## herald3

mirena user said:


> We need to update this board there are 21 BFP NOW!!! Right?
> 
> AFM-Today I took my last dosage of Provera, I hope AF shows soon!!!!
> My plan is to do SI CD2-6 (80,120,160,160,200), EPO CD1-O 1,000mg and Tribulus 1000mg CD 6-11
> I bought preseed to and will be using opk's.........
> Ready to get this party started ............LOL

I took my last dosage of Provera last Friday (at 3pm) and AF showed on Sunday morning (9am). I hope it happens just as quickly for you. :) GL!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!


----------



## mauiaddict

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!

Congrats!!! It looks like you're not sharing BD'ing on your home page :) When did you guys dtd? Looks like it worked even if the timing was "off"!


----------



## HalfThyme007

mauiaddict said:


> Congrats!!! It looks like you're not sharing BD'ing on your home page :) When did you guys dtd? Looks like it worked even if the timing was "off"!

Ooohh...my bad, didn't even realize! Just fixed it. Thanks for letting me know :)


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to you ladies that got a BFP. I wish I was lucky enough to get one. :cry:

I started my 2nd round of soy last night, and hoping nothing goes wrong this time around. AF showing up a week early for me made me feel like my last cycle was a complete waste.


----------



## mirena user

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!

Congrads!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Rachel and HalfThyme!!! I'm updating the post right now!!! lol


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3 said:


> TMR- any chance you can make up later today. You may still have time. Rmbr, pos opk doesn't mean you are ovulating right then. Go be nice so you can use his body real quick, lol!!

We made up with dtd lol bring on the TWW at last


----------



## tmr1234

mauiaddict said:


> Has anyone noticed heavier periods while on soy? I just started taking it this cycle and am on CD8 and still bleeding - last cycle I bled for 14 days so it's not the length I'm worried about, but since coming off of Depo I've had such light bleeding (never needed more than a light tampon and never came close to bleeding through it) but now with taking soy on CD2-6 I am bleeding heavier starting yesterday CD7 and actually bleeding through regular tampons (albeit in 6-7 hrs or so, so it's not a super heavy period, just much heavier than I'd been experiencing) Any thoughts as to what this might mean for if I'm more likely to actually ovulate this cycle or not?

mine where realy light this month


----------



## tmr1234

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!

a very big congarts have a H&H 9months


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> omg ladies i tested this morning af was due today,,, BFP!!!! i can't believe it,,, just took digital and it says 2-3weeks!! is this real it feels like a dream!

OMG, congratulations!!!! :wohoo: Welcome to the club!!!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

mybabyluv3 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... Im biting the bullet and gonna try this SOY!!!... can someone please help me though, i havent a clue where to buy it and i dont know how much i need to take??? x
> 
> I think someone else would be of better help to you. This was my first cycle so not really sure of the effects yet. I did cd2-6 80mg,80,120,160,200. Was scared to do too much my first cycle.Click to expand...

I created a HUGE post to someone named MellyBelly a while back... Maybe search the thread for posts from me with the word "phytoestrogen" ... That should pull it up. Too much info to recreate - LOL


----------



## MomtoIandE

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!

OMG, two BFPs in one day!!! CONGRATULATIONS to you too!!! And again, welcome to the club!!! Ha, ha!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rin731

racheybabe84 said:


> omg ladies i tested this morning af was due today,,, BFP!!!! i can't believe it,,, just took digital and it says 2-3weeks!! is this real it feels like a dream!

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Rin731

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!


Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations on the two bfps!! This post is so lucky. Hope everyone is well. I meet my midwife on friday, exciting! Good luck to everyone on Soy this month xoxo


----------



## misskat29

Everytime I vist this thread there's more bfps!! 

Congratulations ladies x


----------



## mybabyluv3

tmr1234 said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> TMR- any chance you can make up later today. You may still have time. Rmbr, pos opk doesn't mean you are ovulating right then. Go be nice so you can use his body real quick, lol!!
> 
> We made up with dtd lol bring on the TWW at lastClick to expand...

See that's what I'm talking about. Yay!!
Big congrats to all the new BFPs!!!:happydance:


----------



## autigers55

Hopefully this 2nd round of soy will get me my BFP. I have to go to my dr on Monday to see about testing my progesterone levels bc my LP was only 8 days. I guess it was a good thing that AF got me a week early bc I have to have oral surgery on Friday and they said the medicine they use to put you to sleep causes mc.


----------



## mybabyluv3

See everything happens for a reason. Hopefully you will hear something from the dr so you will be prepared this cycle and good luck with the teeth!


----------



## k12345t

Hi ladies!! I'm just checking in to say congrats on the new BFP's and that I miss all of you! I just needed a mental break, I was getting WAY too stressed out! I'll check back in soon, hope to see more good news!

Katie


----------



## angel11

Hey Ladies. This is a rant so be prepared.

Firstly, tmr1234 I am sooo happy you managed to get your BD in. This is your month hun!!! I know it!! :flower:

Well, as I have said before, my body is the best con artist ever. Once again, 6th cycle of TTC and my symptoms post O were different from all the other cycles. I was pretty excited due to 5 days of AF pains. However, this morning my cervix went really low and i have watery CM which is how my AF starts. Usually I start spotting today with AF starting tomorrow. Today I have the worst AF cramps I have ever had in my 6 cycles. Last month on soy my AF was so light and short, but this month I have so much pain. I am 99% sure I am out. 

Last night I wanted to talk to someone and tried hinting to talk to DH but he was being funny again. He likes winding me up but sometimes I am really not in the mood and I just want to have a serious conversation for one without worrying about him taking it up the wrong way. I also wanted to approach the subject of him getting a semen analysis and the doctor won't do any further tests on me without DH getting a semen analysis. But I am scared it will put him off TTC. :cry:

This sounds so pathetic and I apologise for the rant, its just that having a baby after going through mastectomy and chemo is something very important to me and I know all of you ladies feel the same. I don't expect DH to understand but I do want him to respect how much this means to me. 

This morning after he left for work I just bawled my eyes out :cry::cry: We have tried the relax approach, the planned approach, the "BD like rabbits" approach, and no BFP.


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you girls for all your good luck wishes i think i can say i DID ov yesterday:happydance: at last. This month has been nothing but stress and waiting 1st my soy didnt turn up then my tests didnt turn up untill the last min then my son broke his arm arrggg i am so over it now and can relax for the next 11 days yay.

I think this thred is sooo lucky and hope every 1 gets there BFP vvv soon. I was thinking last night and it hit me for like 1 sec that i could be preg this month them got realy scared about having 3 kids but it past as fast as it came over me.

angel~ Sorry you are feel so sad it realy is soo hard when you want some think so bad and it happens to every 1 else but you. When we were TTC the LO my DHdidnt want to talk about it and would do any thing at all to chang the sub. I found out after we had him after trying for 22months that he was scared of having another. Some time men just dont like talking about things like that :hugs: I hope you do get to talk to him and get every thing from your mind.:hugs:


----------



## Tella

Congrats to all the lucky and very deserving ladies!!!! 

Angel > I understand completely how you feel when it comes to DH, mine is exactly the same lol. He kinda want to show interest in the matter but rather stays oblivious to it and then he doesnt have to be to involved in the emotional side of TTC just the fun parts. Atleast my DH was fine with the SA so he went for it easily.

But since then i have been trying to get him to agree to try out the Sperm meets Egg plan but he feels like we are trying to hard, and in my eyes there is no thing as trying to hard in TTC. 

Any how, good luck with DH, atleast they make up in many other areas :D

AFM > Ok so im starting Soy next cycle, but im trying to find some in the shops. So i visited a health shop yesterday to see what they have, and they had two types:
1) 40g Soy Iso
2) 100g Soy Iso ? but it also included Angus Cactus. Is it ok to drink both at once or is it better to just take soy on its own?

What is the suggested dosage to start of with? I currently respond to 50mg Clomid.


----------



## tmr1234

Go with the 40mg 1s i have read some where that soy and angus cactus are not ment to be taken togther when ttc i would start with 40 then up it as you fell to may be 40 1st day then 80 next and so on but not past 200mg


----------



## racheybabe84

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!



congrats, i got my bfp yesterday too after relaxing a bit more this time and i was very shocked as i had no symptoms and thought i was out! i also have pcos and took soy first time and from my chart actually didn't think i ovulated at all or quite late, but it obv worked and temps were confusing!
good luck, have you rung doctors yet?


----------



## Tella

racheybabe > Congrats to you too, wow soy seems more and more promising everyday!!! Hope i can also add to the 1st cycle success rate :D


----------



## tmr1234

Right can some one tell me what they would think of this.

yesterday opks wre + same colour on each line today opks+ test line darker than outher line.
This morning woke at 4:45 and temps was 36.40 but i was frezzing DH took all the blanket pulled it off him went back to sleep woke at 6:15 temps was 36.82 i normaly temp at 5:15-5:45 and it has never been any diff but wich temp should i take as the real 1 if it is the 1st i didnt ov but if it was the 2nd i did. OMG why is it so hard i have been doing this for over 4 yrs.


----------



## Tella

tmr > have you tried the temp adjuster on FF? Maybe it can give you a good indication what it would have been if it was taken at the right time. I think you surge is just longer than normal so you possibly are about to O or have just O'd and your surge will go down. Keep on having fun untill you have 3 days of continious thermal shifts then you know for certain you O'd and also when. Hope it helps, even after 4 years i dont think it becomes any easier just more routine :(

That is what i read as well, as angus brings on AF and soy makes you O so i will rather just go wiht the plain one. Thanks for the advise on the qty's, i think im gonna do 80mg, 120mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg for day 3-7. Fx'd it will work :thumbup:


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck and thank you i dont like adjusting temps as it dosnt make them right i tryed it 1s befor and it just didnt work i am going to go with my 2nd temp i think as i was realy frezzing think DH had the blancket ALL night so that is why i got a low temp and the temp out side has changed as well.


----------



## mauiaddict

Angel - I am sorry you are having a rough time. My DH can be the same way sometimes, if I am upset sometimes he gets jokey and sometimes it makes me feel better, but sometimes I want him to be serious too.

Tella - I agree I would just use the soy. I did my first cycle this time and did CD2-6 starting at 120mg, went up to 160 for CD3 and did 200 CD4-6. Good luck!!

Rachey - congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!

TMR - Argh that's so frustrating when stuff like that happens! I'd go w/the 2nd temp, and I guess you'll find out for sure if that was right soon or not depending on what they do from here on out!

AFM - CD9 and still freakin' bleeding.... I am so done with this period! Yesterday afternoon it was lighter but heavier again overnight. I have started OPKs since it's my 1st time doing soy I want to make sure I know what's going on with my body. Of course all neg so far, just the faintest of lines. I am going to be out of town with DH next week from Tues-Sun which is fine but my mom will be staying with us Thurs-Sun as well - aka CD13-16. Hoping I don't ovulate then, and also trying to figure out how I'm going to temp when we're staying in the same hotel room as her! I think I'll just walk very calmly with my mouth closed to the bathroom and do it in there, I know it might mess me up some but she would certainly wonder what the heck all the beeping is from the bed :) And if it's the right time, DH and I will have to find some way to get away to DTD! Crazy. Of course since I haven't O'd since who knows when, I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it!


----------



## herald3

TMR - I would BD just in case. Err on the side of caution. But yes, it is frustrating! 

Maui - I'm in a similar situation as you with your traveling (mom in the room). We're going to stay with my in-laws this weekend. I will be on CD 6-8, so I'm hoping I wil be fine, but since this is my first time taking soy, I'm not sure how it might affect ovulation. Good luck to you. I will say that some thermometers aren't as loud as others (my husband doesn't even wake up when I use mine...then again, maybe he's just a sound sleeper). I'm just worried about having to BD while we're there. Good luck to you...let us know how it goes.

Rachey - CONGRATS! :)

AFM - I'm on CD 3 (took first soy last night...120mg). This morning my temp rose 0.8 degrees (yesterday it was 96.3...today it was 97.1). I temped twice to make sure. I'm normally in the 96.5 degree range. I'm hoping it was just because last night was a warmer night here...and that I'm not ovulating on CD 3!


----------



## autigers55

Angel - My DH is the same way. He doesn't want to have a serious conversation with me and he also doesn't understand how heartbroken I am about not being able to conceive, the only time we talk about it, is right before bding. So don't feel bad about ranting, especially since everything you have gone through. :hugs:

Tmr - My temp 3 days ago was 96.1 bc of the cold and sleeping with my mouth open. Today mine was 96.49 bc I didn't sleep under the covers much last night, but the last 2 days were in the 97s and I was under the covers and my mouth wasn't open. If I was in your situation, I would just wait and see what temp I get tomorrow and then decide which one was right bc the cold could have affected your temp.

AFM - I'll be taking my 3rd dose of soy tonight, and hoping the oral sugery I have Friday won't mess anything up before I go to the dr on Mon about my progesterone levels. I'm afraid he's going to yell at me for taking soy, but I don't care bc it helped me O for the first time in several months.


----------



## Rin731

racheybabe84 said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! I've been M.I.A. for the past little while -- decided to relax a bit on the whole TTC since my hubby was getting freaked out and I was getting stressed out. I still kept up on taking the soy (since I really believe it had a positive affect on my cycle) and temp so that I could have a continuous history of data to show the specialists etc... Anyway, of course as luck would have it, since I decided to "relax" this cycle, I got my BFP yesterday (VERY MUCH to my surprise since our timing was quite off, see chart). :) I won't bore you guys with my whole long story here, but I just wanted to say thank you to Madrid and all the other creators and long-time ladies on this thread who provided invaluable support and information in this process. Even though I didn't post much, I read A TON, and you ladies provided me with a wealth of information! Thank you all for being such amazing examples of bravery, strength and kindness. Don't ever give up!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, i got my bfp yesterday too after relaxing a bit more this time and i was very shocked as i had no symptoms and thought i was out! i also have pcos and took soy first time and from my chart actually didn't think i ovulated at all or quite late, but it obv worked and temps were confusing!
> good luck, have you rung doctors yet?Click to expand...


:thumbup: Congrats


----------



## tmr1234

Thanks for your help girls it is just getting to me as i know that my temp wouldnt go up by .40 in a hr if i had woke up and gone back to sleep agane so not sure. pluss with my OPk's being supper dark today. We cant bd today as Dh isnt here so that is out so hoping yesterday was a green light.


----------



## goodvibes2

soy is awesome. i didnt think i was ovulating did the smiley opk's nothing . did 200 mg of soy from cd2-6. and im on cd 24 and got my first positive opk :) so that means i will be getting my period or a positive pregnancy test by cd38; which is way earlier than its been in 2 years usually between cd47-cd60 :))


----------



## autigers55

goodvibes2 said:


> soy is awesome. i didnt think i was ovulating did the smiley opk's nothing . did 200 mg of soy from cd2-6. and im on cd 24 and got my first positive opk :) so that means i will be getting my period or a positive pregnancy test by cd38; which is way earlier than its been in 2 years usually between cd47-cd60 :))


I didn't think I was Oing either bc I never got a + opk, but after my first cycle of soy I o'd 2 days sooner than predicted. My cycles were between 42-49 days, but I started using Vitex and it shorted my cycles to 33-35 days. After I stopped using vitex, I used soy on cd 3-7 and o'd cd 19, but AF got me a week early and caused my cycle to only be 27 days. I think it was due to low progesterone and not the soy. So now I'm trying soy on cd 2-6 and seeing my dr about my progesterone levels Monday. Hopefully this will finally get me a BFP!!


----------



## goodvibes2

good luck to you and :dust: i hope we get our BFP soon :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm so sorry I've been neglecting this thread. I haven't been feeling too well to be honest. Unfortunately soy hasn't worked for me as well as the 1st time and I think I O about 4 days ago. I've been having higher temps for 4 days so it's the waiting for af now. No hope whatsoever this cycle.

XX


----------



## goodvibes2

:hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm so sorry I've been neglecting this thread. I haven't been feeling too well to be honest. Unfortunately soy hasn't worked for me as well as the 1st time and I think I O about 4 days ago. I've been having higher temps for 4 days so it's the waiting for af now. No hope whatsoever this cycle.
> 
> XX

:hugs: Hope your feeling better soon. I dont think it has worked for me this month as temps went down agane today but i was in the werst pain last night. When is your OH back?


----------



## angel11

Hi Madrid98. I am in the same boat. Been having bad AF cramps for the first time ever, for 4 days now. Didn't spot yesterday as usual. AF is supposed to start today but then again, FF says I ovulated on CD 24 not 22, which would mean AF should only start in 2 days. I just want it to start and get over with. Slept with a warm water bottle on my stomach last night, cos it hurts so badly. 

Thanks ladies for all your support. My DH is amazing and I really love him but he tends to not be very serious about stuff. He loves joking and winding me up and I enjoy that, but sometimes I just want him to be be serious for 5 minutes.


----------



## Tella

Madrid > :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: 
Hope you feel better soon, :wine: heres to a successful next cycle! 

Angel > Good luck with the cramps, i also used to get very bad AF pains but after my endo was removed it is ALOT better.

AFM > 11DPO so not much longer till the witch makes her appearance and i can start with soy :)


----------



## tmr1234

I have bed cramps today and last night i had to get up from lieing on the sofa as my tummy was killing me. Just did a OPK and there darker than yesterday they are getting that dark the control line is hardly there HELP! what is going on i have never had this befor last month they when lighter not darker?!?


----------



## Tella

tmr1234 said:


> I have bed cramps today and last night i had to get up from lieing on the sofa as my tummy was killing me. Just did a OPK and there darker than yesterday they are getting that dark the control line is hardly there HELP! what is going on i have never had this befor last month they when lighter not darker?!?

Maybe there is something wrong wiht the OPK's? Are they all the same make and from the same batch? Maybe try a different brand and see if it does the same. I can only image how frustrating it must be!

Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

I have tscos own and clear blue and they are bouth the same getting darker and darker dont know wearth to go off bbt or opks


----------



## Tella

From what i've read and what my FS told me is that OPK's can be unreliable whereas your BBT is directly from your body. Do you temp vaginally or orally?


----------



## tmr1234

orally i did it vaginally 1st 4yrs ago and fund it hard to read my chrt from it. I think my body is just all over the place this month


----------



## Tella

oh ok, well i find vaginally better but just becuase i sleep wiht my mouth open most of the time and have a fan on. 

I really hope you get some clarity on whats happening and good luck. I would say just BD if you can just cover all your bases.


----------



## tmr1234

I would but think DH is over bding this cycle poor man he keeps going out to get away from me lol


----------



## Tella

:dohh: Sham hun, hope he comes back lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

You poor thing. Ie thought I had it bad. I always say waiting to o is pure torture. I hope your body figured out what it wants to do so you can move on!!


----------



## tmr1234

I allways thought that the TWW was bad but omg i want the TWW so bad i will o a 3 ww if i have to lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

I always find tww more relaxing. Dtd, waiting for o starts out fun then by the time you realized you haven't O'd yet you ready to take a break. Then bam it happens and you try to sneak one in hoping the times before still count! So sad.


----------



## herald3

mybabyluv3 said:


> I always find tww more relaxing. Dtd, waiting for o starts out fun then by the time you realized you haven't O'd yet you ready to take a break. Then bam it happens and you try to sneak one in hoping the times before still count! So sad.

This has totally been my experience in the past. I hope it's different this time around! CD 4 for me today..boring day!


----------



## HalfThyme007

racheybabe84 said:


> congrats, i got my bfp yesterday too after relaxing a bit more this time and i was very shocked as i had no symptoms and thought i was out! i also have pcos and took soy first time and from my chart actually didn't think i ovulated at all or quite late, but it obv worked and temps were confusing!
> good luck, have you rung doctors yet?

Congrats to you too!! I called my doctor and they won't see me until 8 weeks. I was a bit perturbed by that, but whatever. Even if they would see me to run tests, if they found something wrong, not sure there's anything I could do about this early in the game. So I figure I'll just keep doin my best and hope for the best. Have you called your doctor yet?


----------



## autigers55

tmr1234 said:


> I would but think DH is over bding this cycle poor man he keeps going out to get away from me lol

I know how you feel. After a week of bding my DH is ready to run away screaming. He wants another child, but is just too lazy to step up.

Has anyone experienced a lighter/shorter AF from soy? I'm having a strange AF this cycle and I don't know if it's due to soy or if it's due to my body changing its mind.


----------



## goodvibes2

i dont want to sound stupid. but this is my 2nd cycle trying soy. and the past 2 days i have been having sharp pains in my hip area, back aches, and hot flashes. is this related to ovulation?


----------



## autigers55

Yeah, that sounds like O pains. My O pain hurt really bad and it honestly felt like someone was stabbing me by my hip. I didn't have hot flashes, but I did have a very dull backache around O time, but it could have just been the way I slept that night.


----------



## tmr1234

autigers55 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> I would but think DH is over bding this cycle poor man he keeps going out to get away from me lol
> 
> I know how you feel. After a week of bding my DH is ready to run away screaming. He wants another child, but is just too lazy to step up.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a lighter/shorter AF from soy? I'm having a strange AF this cycle and I don't know if it's due to soy or if it's due to my body changing its mind.Click to expand...

My AF last time was realy light i thort it was coz of the soy as it never nomally is


----------



## goodvibes2

:blush:thank you for the reply


----------



## Madrid98

angel11 said:


> Hi Madrid98. I am in the same boat. Been having bad AF cramps for the first time ever, for 4 days now. Didn't spot yesterday as usual. AF is supposed to start today but then again, FF says I ovulated on CD 24 not 22, which would mean AF should only start in 2 days. I just want it to start and get over with. Slept with a warm water bottle on my stomach last night, cos it hurts so badly.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support. My DH is amazing and I really love him but he tends to not be very serious about stuff. He loves joking and winding me up and I enjoy that, but sometimes I just want him to be be serious for 5 minutes.

I've also been cramping a lot. Unless ff is wrong, I'm 5dpo. I never continued with opk's once my dh left for his trip so don't know if it's accurate.

Hope is BFP cramping for you Angel!!!

tmr sorry this cycle is getting confusing!

XX


----------



## racheybabe84

HalfThyme007 said:


> racheybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats, i got my bfp yesterday too after relaxing a bit more this time and i was very shocked as i had no symptoms and thought i was out! i also have pcos and took soy first time and from my chart actually didn't think i ovulated at all or quite late, but it obv worked and temps were confusing!
> good luck, have you rung doctors yet?
> 
> Congrats to you too!! I called my doctor and they won't see me until 8 weeks. I was a bit perturbed by that, but whatever. Even if they would see me to run tests, if they found something wrong, not sure there's anything I could do about this early in the game. So I figure I'll just keep doin my best and hope for the best. Have you called your doctor yet?Click to expand...




yeah i called the same day i got my bfp but they also said i need to wait 2weeks and ring back to book an appointment cos they won't see you before 8weeks as i suppose there's nothing they can do if anything naturally happened before then. i would of thought they do blood tests first to see what your levels are?....just want these 2weeks to go quick now when i'll be 6weeks! good luck let me know how you get on.


----------



## racheybabe84

a question to you ladies.... are your temps meant to get higher with pregnancy, i'm worrying now as they haven't gone up at all and have always been quite low, wander if my prog is low :-S... has anyone else had this??


----------



## Madrid98

Your temps are well above the coverline so that's what you need. They won't go any higher or you may get fever. Just relax & stop taking them every day!!

XX


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racheybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats, i got my bfp yesterday too after relaxing a bit more this time and i was very shocked as i had no symptoms and thought i was out! i also have pcos and took soy first time and from my chart actually didn't think i ovulated at all or quite late, but it obv worked and temps were confusing!
> good luck, have you rung doctors yet?
> 
> Congrats to you too!! I called my doctor and they won't see me until 8 weeks. I was a bit perturbed by that, but whatever. Even if they would see me to run tests, if they found something wrong, not sure there's anything I could do about this early in the game. So I figure I'll just keep doin my best and hope for the best. Have you called your doctor yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i called the same day i got my bfp but they also said i need to wait 2weeks and ring back to book an appointment cos they won't see you before 8weeks as i suppose there's nothing they can do if anything naturally happened before then. i would of thought they do blood tests first to see what your levels are?....just want these 2weeks to go quick now when i'll be 6weeks! good luck let me know how you get on.Click to expand...


With my son, my OB checked FOUR times to make sure my numbers were doubling - talk about stressful... With my daughter, they didn't do any blood work... And then with this one, I actually had my annual GYN appointment the same day I found out, so I told my doc then, and she went ahead and drew my blood - It was 25 at 11DPO, so she wanted to wait 6 days to repeat... So I needed 200, and instead it was 554 :happydance: My ultrasound is scheduled for Oct 21st - I'll be 7 weeks.


----------



## MomtoIandE

racheybabe84 said:


> a question to you ladies.... are your temps meant to get higher with pregnancy, i'm worrying now as they haven't gone up at all and have always been quite low, wander if my prog is low :-S... has anyone else had this??


I do agree that you should stop temping, as it can drive you bonkers... but if you have a nagging worry that your progesterone might be low, there's no reason not to have it checked. A quick blood test, and you'll know. Better safe than sorry. I'm on progesterone supplements, and I know without them, the pregnancy would be over!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

So, a woman on my BBC birth board mentioned an article that claims that if you conceive while breastfeeding, you're NINE times more likely to have twins... Um, what?! I was BF'ing when I conceived this baby. Anyone else heard about this? 

https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm


----------



## angel11

Morning ladies. 

@MomtoIandE - wouldn't that be so great if you were cooking 2 little beans in there.. :happydance:

Well, my cramps are still ongoing. Spotting didn't start as usual and AF didn't show up yesterday. But that would have been based on CD 22 ovulation. I still did a test and it was a BFN. My heart sank....

So if FF is right, then AF should start tomorrow. My temp is down to 36.47 from around 36.78, so I am pretty sure I am not pregnant. Just hoping that AF shows up on time with no issues. I don't think I will try soy again for this 3rd month. Pretty disappointed because we really put in effort this month to BD 5 days in a row. So gone from the one extreme of BD every day for 5 days, to BD every 2 days, but still no BFP. 

Have to make a call whether I will just wait for another 2-3 months and see, or whether I should ask DH to do a SA. I just don't want to pressure him to the point where he feels that we shouldn't try anymore. :cry:


----------



## tmr1234

angel: (((hung)) there is still time may be take a month out and not think about it that is how i got my bfp with my lo.

momto IandE~ How would you feel if there was 2 in there? with thows numbers i wouldnt call it out.

A.F.M
FF says iam 3dpo but i dont know if i belive it as my temps arent that high but iam just going to go with it and just wait and see i realy dont think this is my month i said to oh i bet i get my bfp in nov agane and have another august baby.


----------



## Tella

Mybabyluv > im the same, I rather have the tww than the 2 weeks waiting to O. it is far to stressful!

autigers > I have had a lighter period on clomid and see that soy is just a natural form I suppose it is possible. what can be done to thicken your lining? as it has a direct impact on implantation.

Goodvibse> Definitely sounds like O pains, have fun BDing and I hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Angel > Good luck with the cramps, i know what you talking about had them badly before my op.

tmr > at least you know for certain that you did O and you got a lot of BDíng in for the days leading up to and the day of O. I hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MomtoIandE > how does twins sound to you? considering those numbers was double what the doc was hoping for?

AFM> I bought soy yesterday and it is 120mg per tablet and its in veggie capsules so taking then will be a breeze J Im glad, I was really not looking forward to loads of pills or big pills :)
I also got EPO which I was told to take from CD1 to ovulation to help with the quality of CM. Hope this all will help me get my BFP on the first cycle of Soy.

How many months can one take soy for consecutively? I have been on clomid for 2 cycles now, so do you think it counts towards the maximum no of months allowed to be stimulated?


----------



## tmr1234

well just took another OPK and they are still realy dark + i realy dont get it i think iam just going to stop doing them now.


----------



## Tella

i would also say quit doing them, otherwise its just gonna drive you insane :wacko:


----------



## tmr1234

I think i aready am with this TTC lot if i dont get my BFP this month i am stopping trying untill jan as i dont want to have another August baby and it is getting to close to that now.


----------



## Tella

Ouch, the poor pay check at the end of July, only realised now how close in August they are lol. I think maybe its a good idea to give it a break. The only problem is that you normally end up falling preg just because your are not trying.


----------



## mirena user

MomtoIandE said:


> racheybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HalfThyme007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racheybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats, i got my bfp yesterday too after relaxing a bit more this time and i was very shocked as i had no symptoms and thought i was out! i also have pcos and took soy first time and from my chart actually didn't think i ovulated at all or quite late, but it obv worked and temps were confusing!
> good luck, have you rung doctors yet?
> 
> Congrats to you too!! I called my doctor and they won't see me until 8 weeks. I was a bit perturbed by that, but whatever. Even if they would see me to run tests, if they found something wrong, not sure there's anything I could do about this early in the game. So I figure I'll just keep doin my best and hope for the best. Have you called your doctor yet?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i called the same day i got my bfp but they also said i need to wait 2weeks and ring back to book an appointment cos they won't see you before 8weeks as i suppose there's nothing they can do if anything naturally happened before then. i would of thought they do blood tests first to see what your levels are?....just want these 2weeks to go quick now when i'll be 6weeks! good luck let me know how you get on.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my son, my OB checked FOUR times to make sure my numbers were doubling - talk about stressful... With my daughter, they didn't do any blood work... And then with this one, I actually had my annual GYN appointment the same day I found out, so I told my doc then, and she went ahead and drew my blood - It was 25 at 11DPO, so she wanted to wait 6 days to repeat... So I needed 200, and instead it was 554 :happydance: My ultrasound is scheduled for Oct 21st - I'll be 7 weeks.Click to expand...

:happydance:SO happy for you


----------



## MomtoIandE

angel11 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> @MomtoIandE - wouldn't that be so great if you were cooking 2 little beans in there.. :happydance:
> 
> Well, my cramps are still ongoing. Spotting didn't start as usual and AF didn't show up yesterday. But that would have been based on CD 22 ovulation. I still did a test and it was a BFN. My heart sank....
> 
> So if FF is right, then AF should start tomorrow. My temp is down to 36.47 from around 36.78, so I am pretty sure I am not pregnant. Just hoping that AF shows up on time with no issues. I don't think I will try soy again for this 3rd month. Pretty disappointed because we really put in effort this month to BD 5 days in a row. So gone from the one extreme of BD every day for 5 days, to BD every 2 days, but still no BFP.
> 
> Have to make a call whether I will just wait for another 2-3 months and see, or whether I should ask DH to do a SA. I just don't want to pressure him to the point where he feels that we shouldn't try anymore. :cry:


*Angel* - This makes me so sad for you!! I honestly thought this was your month :cry: You guys BD'd your hearts out - I don't understand how you didn't catch the egg... It's just not fair. See, it's months like the one you just had that really killed me - Remember we tried for 13 mos with our son. It's like, you do everything right and still no BFP - I am so sorry. Maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to have DH tested, but I totally understand how bringing that up could be risky - I know my DH would get pretty cold pretty fast, or at least I think he would. I'm sorry, girlie... 

Grr... I wanted to write more, but I and E are up!! I'll check in later :flower:


----------



## autigers55

MomtoIandE - With your numbers being double what the dr wanted, I wouldn't be surprised if you have more than one little soy bean in there. :shrug:

angel - Sorry :hugs: I know its frustrating not being able to get pg. My DH had to do a SA earlier this year and he wasn't happy about it, and he likes to joke around a lot, so I just flat out told him that if he wanted another child he had to do this and he did. I think he also did it bc I was having a hard time not being able to conceive. I would hint around the SA subject just to see how he reacts, and then if he seems ok about it, then I would just ask. You won't be asking for much bc all he has to do is deposit in a little plastic cup and give it back to the dr or a lab.

tmr - I would definitely stop using the opk bc there might be something wrong with the tests, and it would definitely drive me crazy. I honestly don't blame you if you want to wait until Jan. I don't think I could handle having 3 lo birthdays so close together.

AFM - Tonight will be my last dose of soy, and I'm going to try and make dh bd with me tonight and/or in the morning. Since I have oral surgery tomorrow morning, I don't think I will be feeling up to bding at least until sunday. I'm just scared that if we do bd, the medicine that they are using to put me to sleep might harm the :spermy: bc if I causes mc, no telling what could happen to the :spermy: Also, I've noticed that my temps seem to be all over the place. I don't know if it's due to the temp in the room at night or what bc last night was warmer than the previous nights, and I seemed to toss and turn a lot last night too. My temp was 97.36 this morning and it was only 96.87 yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

I would say the opk are no good but i have been useing tecos own and clear blue and tryed my m8s digi clear blue and that is + i give up lol.


----------



## Rin731

Tella said:


> Ouch, the poor pay check at the end of July, only realised now how close in August they are lol. I think maybe its a good idea to give it a break. The only problem is that you normally end up falling preg just because your are not trying.

...Can I get that in writing??? :haha: If that's the case, I'll quit trying right now...:winkwink:


----------



## Rin731

I _think_ I OVed about 2 weeks ago. (Who knows, I didn't OPK, but I was moody as hell and my cm was *sorry tmi* sticky then egg white-y)...so I really should get a test, but I don't want to get my hopes up.

My period before this cycle (started Sept 6th) was in June...I'm just so scared I missed my chance this cycle, and will have to wait til DECEMBER or *later* to try again...

Also, DH still hasn't told me if he's okay trying soy next time. 

I don't know anymore- I think sometimes I should just forget it for a while. NTNP 11 months, then TTC with soy this cycle, and DH got nervous about it halfway through my cycle...:growlmad: 


I'm just feeling spent. :sleep:


----------



## tmr1234

OMG test allready i dont know how you are holding out not testing!!!!


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> OMG test allready i dont know how you are holding out not testing!!!!

I'm trying to hold out as best I can b/c I feel like a BFN would hit me ultra hard after the soy...:dohh: Esp since DH might not want me taking it next time I get :witch:...

) Secretly, I want to test like mad and I really hope it's a BFP..:blush: )


----------



## MomtoIandE

Tella said:


> Mybabyluv > im the same, I rather have the tww than the 2 weeks waiting to O. it is far to stressful!
> 
> autigers > I have had a lighter period on clomid and see that soy is just a natural form I suppose it is possible. what can be done to thicken your lining? as it has a direct impact on implantation.
> 
> Goodvibse> Definitely sounds like O pains, have fun BDing and I hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Angel > Good luck with the cramps, i know what you talking about had them badly before my op.
> 
> tmr > at least you know for certain that you did O and you got a lot of BDíng in for the days leading up to and the day of O. I hope that :spermy: catches that eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MomtoIandE > how does twins sound to you? considering those numbers was double what the doc was hoping for?
> 
> AFM> I bought soy yesterday and it is 120mg per tablet and its in veggie capsules so taking then will be a breeze J Im glad, I was really not looking forward to loads of pills or big pills :)
> I also got EPO which I was told to take from CD1 to ovulation to help with the quality of CM. Hope this all will help me get my BFP on the first cycle of Soy.
> 
> How many months can one take soy for consecutively? I have been on clomid for 2 cycles now, so do you think it counts towards the maximum no of months allowed to be stimulated?


I think twins would scare me to death - ha!! I looked up HCG levels for 17DPO, and mine seem just about average, so I guess I'm not that worried...

Wow, I wish I could've found SIs with 120mg per tablet!!! Mine only had 25, and I hated swallowing a gazillion pills each night... Oh, and EPO also helps with getting the egg down the tube and into the uterus faster (which is why I took it) - How much are you taking? I did 2,000mg CD1-the day before O, then 3,000 on O day, then 1,000 the day after O for one last kick down the tube!! I also did Royal Jelly (1,000mg CD1-10DPO, when I got my BFP). Anyway, just curious...


----------



## mauiaddict

MomtoIandE said:


> I think twins would scare me to death - ha!! I looked up HCG levels for 17DPO, and mine seem just about average, so I guess I'm not that worried...
> 
> Wow, I wish I could've found SIs with 120mg per tablet!!! Mine only had 25, and I hated swallowing a gazillion pills each night... Oh, and EPO also helps with getting the egg down the tube and into the uterus faster (which is why I took it) - How much are you taking? I did 2,000mg CD1-the day before O, then 3,000 on O day, then 1,000 the day after O for one last kick down the tube!! I also did Royal Jelly (1,000mg CD1-10DPO, when I got my BFP). Anyway, just curious...

What does Royal Jelly do?


----------



## MomtoIandE

mauiaddict said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think twins would scare me to death - ha!! I looked up HCG levels for 17DPO, and mine seem just about average, so I guess I'm not that worried...
> 
> Wow, I wish I could've found SIs with 120mg per tablet!!! Mine only had 25, and I hated swallowing a gazillion pills each night... Oh, and EPO also helps with getting the egg down the tube and into the uterus faster (which is why I took it) - How much are you taking? I did 2,000mg CD1-the day before O, then 3,000 on O day, then 1,000 the day after O for one last kick down the tube!! I also did Royal Jelly (1,000mg CD1-10DPO, when I got my BFP). Anyway, just curious...
> 
> What does Royal Jelly do?Click to expand...


Way too much to type, but you could Google it and get tons of info ... does wonders for creating a nice healthy egg


----------



## mybabyluv3

I must get some more royal jelly myself. It is so beneficial. I started taking it when I had a high Fsh scare. Really need to get some more. I was taking it every day. It says it takes a few months for the full benefits. This isn't the first time I've heard of taking it with soy at the beginning of cycle only. What is the reason for that?


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys how is every 1 today?

I got a temp spike today but i put my temp the same for tomoz and it moves my o day to cd19 and we didnt bd after cd17 :cry: never mind. I have changed the temp that i wasnt sure of on cd18 and my chart looks a lot better now so think i am going to go with that but we only bd the day befor so dont klnow if i am in this month.


----------



## Rin731

So...I think I ovulated 2 wks ago from yesterday...and I've been having some mild unlike-period cramping and a full-feeling in my lower abdomen, almost like it's tighter, kind of? (Also- Sorry tmi but I've had heartburn and been so windy for the past week or so..?)

Trying not to get excited... I haven't taken a test yet (buying a few tomorrow, as I'll probably want to do one tomorrow night...haha), fingers crossed for a Saturday :bfp: and NOT a :witch:... 


Still not trying to get my hopes up too much...:haha:


----------



## Rin731

mybabyluv3 said:


> I must get some more royal jelly myself. It is so beneficial. I started taking it when I had a high Fsh scare. Really need to get some more. I was taking it every day. It says it takes a few months for the full benefits. This isn't the first time I've heard of taking it with soy at the beginning of cycle only. What is the reason for that?

What does royal jelly do, and can you take it with soy?


----------



## Tella

momtoIandE> I think twins will scare me to death as well! Im also gonna take 2000mg each day, but I was told to stop at O but I will take and extra 1000mg the day after considering you have a success rate on your side :) Im gonna get the royal jelly as well then&#8230;lol im gonna look like and addict. When during the day did you take the EPO and royal jelly?

Thank you soooo much for this info, it will help a lot! and hopefully bring on that BFP next month, im even excited to start my new cycle and take all the natural products and start the SMEP plan, I've got a good feeling about next month :D

tmr1234 > good luck with your temps and opk's, it seems to be a handful this month.

rin732 > it sounds good but ive been burned a few times by symptoms so im to scared to get my hopes up. I really hope it is all signs of a little bean in there! Good luck with the testing!


----------



## Tella

Rin731 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Ouch, the poor pay check at the end of July, only realised now how close in August they are lol. I think maybe its a good idea to give it a break. The only problem is that you normally end up falling preg just because your are not trying.
> 
> ...Can I get that in writing??? :haha: If that's the case, I'll quit trying right now...:winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL or a dollar for each time i've heard it :D


----------



## Tella

This is from a post on a another thread that might be helpful:

*Days to take soy/clomid*
1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.


----------



## mybabyluv3

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys how is every 1 today?
> 
> I got a temp spike today but i put my temp the same for tomoz and it moves my o day to cd19 and we didnt bd after cd17 :cry: never mind. I have changed the temp that i wasnt sure of on cd18 and my chart looks a lot better now so think i am going to go with that but we only bd the day befor so dont klnow if i am in this month.

Tmr maybe it's too early but you just confused the crap out of me, lol! I hope you were saying that you now know that you ovulated and are now off in the tww.

Rin Royal jelly is filled with so many nutrients so is good for many things. For fertility it helps in producing better quality eggs. I' ll have to find a link with info when I'm not on my phone.

Oh let's hope gas is a sure sign. Ie am usually gassy a few days before af but ystrdy and today it is getting worse. Had it since O but now it's getting out of control, lmao!! Ie usually don't care about letting loose in front of DH but lastnight I had to go out the room it was so loud and kept coming!:wacko:


----------



## tmr1234

Sorry i re read my post i posted the 1st bit then went and had a play with ff and then added more. on cd 18 i woke at 4:45 and my temp was 36.40 thetn fell back to sleep and woke at 6:15 and my temp was 36.82 i normally temp between 5:15 and 5:45 so i put in the 2nd temp and it gave me ov on day 17 but then after today's temps if i added tomorrow temps at the same as today it moved my o day to day 19 so i changed the day 18 temp to 36.40 and now it looks a lot better to me plus i got really really bad ov pains on day 18 as well so it is probable that i am 3dpo and not 4dpo. 

Hope that didn't confuse you more i need to re read what i post lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

No, I said it's too early for me. You throwing numbers out might as well been in another language. Ie get it now!!!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Hopefully you caught the eggy in time.

Rin- Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow!!

AFM - My temps are still all over the place. I don't know what is causing them to be like this, I'm not sure if I should blame the weather, my tossing and turning, or soy. Has soy affected anyone's temps before? I'm afraid it's going to mess me up this cycle.:cry: Here soon I'm going to have to leave for my oral surgery. if I'm feeling bad, I'll check in with you ladies tomorrow, but if I'm ok I'll check in later today.


----------



## mauiaddict

tmr - hopefully it's right now!

Does anyone know if I can start taking Royal Jelly or Evening Primrose Oil now, if it would help at all? I'm CD13 but still on my period (blech!) but it's going away pretty quickly now. Again, I haven't ovulated at all since coming off of Depo in January and really hoping the soy will help!! I have been taking OPKs and so far very negative. Thanks!!


----------



## mauiaddict

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Hopefully you caught the eggy in time.
> 
> Rin- Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM - My temps are still all over the place. I don't know what is causing them to be like this, I'm not sure if I should blame the weather, my tossing and turning, or soy. Has soy affected anyone's temps before? I'm afraid it's going to mess me up this cycle.:cry: Here soon I'm going to have to leave for my oral surgery. if I'm feeling bad, I'll check in with you ladies tomorrow, but if I'm ok I'll check in later today.

Hope your surgery goes well!!

My temps have been fairly stable on soy - the one temp I have that's pretty high was the morning after I'd had a few drinks the night before! Hope they level out for you.


----------



## midg08

Tella said:


> This is from a post on a another thread that might be helpful:
> 
> *Days to take soy/clomid*
> 1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
> 
> 2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
> 
> 3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.
> 
> 4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
> 
> 5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

So where this says days 1-5 or 2-6... I am assuming that means CD? Anyone have a good link on this?:flower:


----------



## Tella

midg08 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> This is from a post on a another thread that might be helpful:
> 
> *Days to take soy/clomid*
> 1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
> 
> 2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
> 
> 3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.
> 
> 4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
> 
> 5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.
> 
> So where this says days 1-5 or 2-6... I am assuming that means CD? Anyone have a good link on this?:flower:Click to expand...

Yes its CD, i got it from https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-627.html

But it kinda makes sense if you think about when the meds are taken and logically how it could effect it. Im trying to find something on the net re this.


----------



## MomtoIandE

Tella said:


> momtoIandE> I think twins will scare me to death as well! Im also gonna take 2000mg each day, but I was told to stop at O but I will take and extra 1000mg the day after considering you have a success rate on your side :) Im gonna get the royal jelly as well thenlol im gonna look like and addict. When during the day did you take the EPO and royal jelly?
> 
> Thank you soooo much for this info, it will help a lot! and hopefully bring on that BFP next month, im even excited to start my new cycle and take all the natural products and start the SMEP plan, I've got a good feeling about next month :D
> 
> tmr1234 > good luck with your temps and opk's, it seems to be a handful this month.
> 
> rin732 > it sounds good but ive been burned a few times by symptoms so im to scared to get my hopes up. I really hope it is all signs of a little bean in there! Good luck with the testing!


Yes, you are _supposed_ to stop at O :blush:, but since I know what it does (creates little contractions that help move the egg through the tube faster), I figured it couldn't hurt to take a smaller dose on O+1... But then I stopped. Oh, and I took 3,000mg on O day. From CD1-one day before O, I took 1,000mg (so two pills) in the morning (with my PNV, extra folic acid, and extra calcium) and another 1,000mg in the evening. On O day, I just upped my evening dose to 2,000mg (so 3,000mg total). On O+1, I just took the 1,000mg in the morning. I also took my Royal Jelly in the mornings.


----------



## MomtoIandE

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Hopefully you caught the eggy in time.
> 
> Rin- Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM - My temps are still all over the place. I don't know what is causing them to be like this, I'm not sure if I should blame the weather, my tossing and turning, or soy. Has soy affected anyone's temps before? I'm afraid it's going to mess me up this cycle.:cry: Here soon I'm going to have to leave for my oral surgery. if I'm feeling bad, I'll check in with you ladies tomorrow, but if I'm ok I'll check in later today.


What days are you doing soy? I know my temps were kind of low, then shot up some while I was on it, then settled back down, and I O'd a few days later... So depending on when you took it, I'm not that worried about your chart... looks kinda normal for someone on SIs. Hang in there!


----------



## MommyMel

Hi Ladies, 

I am interested in learning more about Soy and Royal Jelly, in what forms do they come in,,,,
what are the benefits of taking them?
Are they very effective ? :winkwink:

i would rather choose a more natural approch than taking so many chemical drugs. 

i am not too wise about this approch.:nope:


----------



## herald3

autigers - My temps seem to be crazy too. I have not figured out how to attach my chart (I've tried), but my chart has the "zig-zag" appearance to it. I'm not sure if it's due to soy or what...

rin - Good luck with testing. I'll be hopin' for you. Keep us posted. 

AFM - I'm on CD 6. Temps are all over. We had our first BD session of this cycle. To quote the husband (said just as I was taking the thermometer out of my mouth this morning), "I suppose we should 'do it' since we won't be able to tomorrow (because we'll be at his parents house), and we should be on the every-other-day 'thing'." TOTALLY unromantic, but it made my smile, because MAYBE he is somewhat on the same page as me this cycle (or at least he is kind of "getting it"). Probably TMI, but just had to share.


----------



## mybabyluv3

mauiaddict said:


> tmr - hopefully it's right now!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can start taking Royal Jelly or Evening Primrose Oil now, if it would help at all? I'm CD13 but still on my period (blech!) but it's going away pretty quickly now. Again, I haven't ovulated at all since coming off of Depo in January and really hoping the soy will help!! I have been taking OPKs and so far very negative. Thanks!!

I am just hearing about taking royal jelly just before O. When i was taking it, I did everyday because they say for the best effects to take at least 3 months. Now I have to look and see what are the reasons for taking it only temporarily.
I used the pill form one month, then switched to royal jelly and bee pollen in honey. Comes in a jar and took like 3 tbs a day.


----------



## mauiaddict

herald3 said:


> autigers - My temps seem to be crazy too. I have not figured out how to attach my chart (I've tried), but my chart has the "zig-zag" appearance to it. I'm not sure if it's due to soy or what...
> 
> rin - Good luck with testing. I'll be hopin' for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM - I'm on CD 6. Temps are all over. We had our first BD session of this cycle. To quote the husband (said just as I was taking the thermometer out of my mouth this morning), "I suppose we should 'do it' since we won't be able to tomorrow (because we'll be at his parents house), and we should be on the every-other-day 'thing'." TOTALLY unromantic, but it made my smile, because MAYBE he is somewhat on the same page as me this cycle (or at least he is kind of "getting it"). Probably TMI, but just had to share.

Herald - to post your chart, go to fertilityfriend.com and do the following:
Sign In
On the left hand side, under the heading "Account" click on "Settings"
Under the "Your Settings" section click on "Home Page Settings"
Where it says "Your Charting Home Page Web Address:" that's the URL you need. You can either just copy/paste that here so we can see your chart, or if you want to add it to your sig on here, click where it says "Get Sharing code/Buttons" and copy/paste the bbCode Code into your sig on here :) Hope this helps!

AFM - I have had a pretty "down" day today. I am just really tired of my period taking so long. I am getting upset that my body isn't working right, and it's left me feeling inadequate about so much. This is all on me, my DH is really wonderful and never makes me feel like that. I just really want nothing more than to see a nice thermal shift this month :) As much as I want a BFP I will be thrilled with just seeing an O and knowing hey, it's possible!!


----------



## mirena user

Spotting today AF will be here tomorrow and I can start the SI! YAY


----------



## herald3

Maui - Thanks! I hope that you ladies can see my chart now (BTW...I'm a rookie with using FF charting, so feel free to give me any tips or suggestions!). :) Eventually, I'll get it down. 

Enjoy the weekend! :)


----------



## herald3

Okay, so the link doesn't work. Is that because I don't pay for the extra membership benefits? Or, what am I doing wrong? Hmmm...


----------



## mauiaddict

herald3 said:


> Okay, so the link doesn't work. Is that because I don't pay for the extra membership benefits? Or, what am I doing wrong? Hmmm...

Oh I forgot! On the home page settings also select what charts you want to show and the data you want to share.


----------



## autigers55

MomtoIandE said:


> What days are you doing soy? I know my temps were kind of low, then shot up some while I was on it, then settled back down, and I O'd a few days later... So depending on when you took it, I'm not that worried about your chart... looks kinda normal for someone on SIs. Hang in there![/FONT]

I did cd 2-6, 160, 160, 200, 200,& 200. Last cycle I did cd3-7 and did 120, 120, 160, 160 & 160. I've also been taking b-50 along with my prenatal vitamin, so maybe that could be causing it too. Hopefully I can get some bding in tomorrow. I wanted to this am, but I had to take so many pills before my oral surgery which caused me to be completely out of it. The only good thing about this surgery is DH is going to have to step up with bding bc I'm not supposed to strain. :haha:


----------



## Babykiser

hey guys!!!! im back!!!!!!!! ive missed u all soooo very much!!!!! my wedding and honeymoon were fantastic, and me and hubby had a great time!!!

i see there are a lot of new people on this thread since ive been gone! wow thats great!! :hi: to all of u! 

i hope everyone is doing great....madrid, momof3, momtoIandE, lollipop, lollipopbop, rjsmam, floridagirl, kt1234, angel11, mrsthomas.........

congrats to everyone who has gotten a :bfp: and good luck to everyone still trying!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Here's some info on royal jelly. 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html


----------



## Madrid98

Babykiser said:


> hey guys!!!! im back!!!!!!!! ive missed u all soooo very much!!!!! my wedding and honeymoon were fantastic, and me and hubby had a great time!!!
> 
> i see there are a lot of new people on this thread since ive been gone! wow thats great!! :hi: to all of u!
> 
> i hope everyone is doing great....madrid, momof3, momtoIandE, lollipop, lollipopbop, rjsmam, floridagirl, kt1234, angel11, mrsthomas.........
> 
> congrats to everyone who has gotten a :bfp: and good luck to everyone still trying!!!

Hi babykiser!!! I've missed you!! How are you? It's so nice to hear the wedding & honeymoon when went well. You may get your bfp as well after all your enjoyment. :happydance:

I've been a bit busy & :cry:. Based on ff I O 2-3 days after my dh left so no way I'm pregnant this cycle either.
I can't wait for him to finish the job & to come back.

XX


----------



## Babykiser

*Mardrid*- aww honey im sorry!!! that sucks that dh was away!!! did u by change bd before he left? what cd are you on? im on cd 5 today, hoping to make some magic happen this month!! i have missed everyone so much!!! its kinda weird coming back and feeling like the "new" person lol! but im glad to see many more bfps!! thats awesome! and please dont be sad :( if you dont get a bfp this cycle, i will be right by your side for the next cycle! :) oh and for your viewing pleasure....... haha i actually jumped in!! omg i couldnt believe i did that!!! haha
 



Attached Files:







pool.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... this is my First cycle on the SOY (Cycle number 26 Grrr) anyways, was just wondering, is it normal for temps to be fairly high???? My temps at the min are my usual Post Ovulation Temps from previous charting cycles...

Also my OPK's are getting fairly dark and im only on CD7... i usually OV CD16-CD19 on Natural Cycles... This is the 1st cycle of trying Meds e.t.c... Oh im doing the 3-7Days, 160mg and then 200mg for the last 2 days x


----------



## Babykiser

*babee bugs* - hello, im not sure about the temp thing...my temps are usually high about 97.45 before O, but im not sure if thats the soy or not. i do know that when i took soy my first cycle it moved my O date up like 3 or 6 days!! so soy does have ability to move up your day. this is my 3rd cycle using soy and im hoping soy moves up my O day again. i am on cd 5 and also taking soy cd3-7 120mg all 5 days! good luck to you and please continue to update!!


----------



## Rin731

mybabyluv3 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladys how is every 1 today?
> 
> I got a temp spike today but i put my temp the same for tomoz and it moves my o day to cd19 and we didnt bd after cd17 :cry: never mind. I have changed the temp that i wasnt sure of on cd18 and my chart looks a lot better now so think i am going to go with that but we only bd the day befor so dont klnow if i am in this month.
> 
> Tmr maybe it's too early but you just confused the crap out of me, lol! I hope you were saying that you now know that you ovulated and are now off in the tww.
> 
> Rin Royal jelly is filled with so many nutrients so is good for many things. For fertility it helps in producing better quality eggs. I' ll have to find a link with info when I'm not on my phone.
> 
> Oh let's hope gas is a sure sign. Ie am usually gassy a few days before af but ystrdy and today it is getting worse. Had it since O but now it's getting out of control, lmao!! Ie usually don't care about letting loose in front of DH but lastnight I had to go out the room it was so loud and kept coming!:wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Rin731

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Hopefully you caught the eggy in time.
> 
> Rin- Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM - My temps are still all over the place. I don't know what is causing them to be like this, I'm not sure if I should blame the weather, my tossing and turning, or soy. Has soy affected anyone's temps before? I'm afraid it's going to mess me up this cycle.:cry: Here soon I'm going to have to leave for my oral surgery. if I'm feeling bad, I'll check in with you ladies tomorrow, but if I'm ok I'll check in later today.



Thanks. I'm so nervous :blush:, but- if it's a :bfn: I just have to hope for next time. I think DH's letting me take the soy again. :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

mirena~ Good luck with your cycle of si.

Babykiser~ Congrats on your wedding.

Madrid~ If you bd the day that your dh left there is every chance you could be in the swimmers can live for up to 5 day in good cm and you said you as getting ewcm days befor o so you could just get it good luck.

babee~ My temps have been low why i have been on soy so can't help you sorry but good luck.

Rin~ did you test yet???

A.F.M
My temps seem to be above av think that could be a good thing :shrug: just trying to relax now and not think about it if it happens it happens if it dont it dont.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babykiser said:


> *babee bugs* - hello, im not sure about the temp thing...my temps are usually high about 97.45 before O, but im not sure if thats the soy or not. i do know that when i took soy my first cycle it moved my O date up like 3 or 6 days!! so soy does have ability to move up your day. this is my 3rd cycle using soy and im hoping soy moves up my O day again. i am on cd 5 and also taking soy cd3-7 120mg all 5 days! good luck to you and please continue to update!!

Thank-you for replying hunnie :)...

Well Today is CD8 for me and i took a OPK this morning using FMU (ill be doing another at 2pm and then 7pm) Im surprised its this dark for FMU... I think i may get my positive tomorrow :happydance: Fingers crossed i cant believe how happy i am just to get a darkish line on a OPK stick lol

I do seem to be getting some Ov Pains on my right side, my Cervix is also high up.. so things seem to be moving along quite nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







P1020288.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## autigers55

tmr - fx'd that everything works out for you!

Looking at my chart, I'm hoping I didn't O already, especially since I was still on period. I just started my opk and its -. I'm hoping it was the just soy causing my temps to be all over the place. I took my last dose thursday night and my temp this morning was lower, but I don't know if its going down in preparation for O or if its from all the medication i've had since my oral surgery yesterday.:shrug: Thinking about it my temp could have went down bc I didn't get in my b-50 and prenatal vitamin yesterday (i'm taking b-50 for the extra b-6). I'm just hoping the pain pills and antibiotic I'm having to take won't interfere with O.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser - It's nice to see you're back! Congratulations on the wedding, it looked beautiful. 

Hope everyone else is feeling good! xo


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't know if it's the si or what. My temps are up down, up down. Today is same as ystrdy low again. Before si my chart was up, up, up then down at af. Could it be my body producing too much estrogen and not enough progesterone to keep my temps up? Still well above coverline and I have been having all my normal pms signs. It's just weird.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

mybabyluv3 said:


> I don't know if it's the si or what. My temps are up down, up down. Today is same as ystrdy low again. Before si my chart was up, up, up then down at af. Could it be my body producing too much estrogen and not enough progesterone to keep my temps up? Still well above coverline and I have been having all my normal pms signs. It's just weird.

Ive charted my temps for 6 months now... and every month its always different lol... some months my temp goes up lovely and peaks and then comes back down for AF... then there is months where its up and down, up and down lol... thats with all natural cycles... this is my 1st month taking SOY so i feel like im well out of my comfort zone, as i dont know what to expect or when to expect it :) Goodluck x

Also looking at your chart... if you look at your Post OV temps as a whole, there are climbing up!!! :) x


----------



## k12345t

Babykiser-- I LOVE the pic, you look so happy! Congrats on the wedding!

My doc FINALLY listened to me & did lab work (not as much as I was wanting but it was a start).. he did a Day 21 progesterone which came back as 0.4, which proved that I am not ovulating when I should.... I have an appointment in 2 weeks to "discuss options." Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Babykiser

k12345t said:


> Babykiser-- I LOVE the pic, you look so happy! Congrats on the wedding!
> 
> My doc FINALLY listened to me & did lab work (not as much as I was wanting but it was a start).. he did a Day 21 progesterone which came back as 0.4, which proved that I am not ovulating when I should.... I have an appointment in 2 weeks to "discuss options." Wish me luck! :)

thanks love!! lol i thought of u when i jumped in!! haha i had remembered u asking me if i was going to do it....i was sure i wasnt, but i did and it was so much fun!!! wasnt the ocean, but ey close enough!! 

oh and hopefully your dr can figure out some options with you, hope all goes very well in 2 weeks!! :)


----------



## Babykiser

Babee_Bugs said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> *babee bugs* - hello, im not sure about the temp thing...my temps are usually high about 97.45 before O, but im not sure if thats the soy or not. i do know that when i took soy my first cycle it moved my O date up like 3 or 6 days!! so soy does have ability to move up your day. this is my 3rd cycle using soy and im hoping soy moves up my O day again. i am on cd 5 and also taking soy cd3-7 120mg all 5 days! good luck to you and please continue to update!!
> 
> Thank-you for replying hunnie :)...
> 
> Well Today is CD8 for me and i took a OPK this morning using FMU (ill be doing another at 2pm and then 7pm) Im surprised its this dark for FMU... I think i may get my positive tomorrow :happydance: Fingers crossed i cant believe how happy i am just to get a darkish line on a OPK stick lol
> 
> I do seem to be getting some Ov Pains on my right side, my Cervix is also high up.. so things seem to be moving along quite nicely :)Click to expand...

no problem!! :thumbup: did it get any darker today??


----------



## mybabyluv3

That was very brave of you in your wedding dress, but did you have to wet the hair? lol!!


----------



## Babykiser

mybabyluv3 said:


> That was very brave of you in your wedding dress, but did you have to wet the hair? lol!!

lol well it was at the end of the day, wedding and reception was done so it wasnt a big deal! afterwards we changed into our bathing suits and had some fun.


----------



## tmr1234

I would of loved to do that at my wedding but my dress cost that much i was not gotting to get it a bit wet never mind jump in water but it sounds like a brill end to the best day of your life.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babykiser said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> *babee bugs* - hello, im not sure about the temp thing...my temps are usually high about 97.45 before O, but im not sure if thats the soy or not. i do know that when i took soy my first cycle it moved my O date up like 3 or 6 days!! so soy does have ability to move up your day. this is my 3rd cycle using soy and im hoping soy moves up my O day again. i am on cd 5 and also taking soy cd3-7 120mg all 5 days! good luck to you and please continue to update!!
> 
> Thank-you for replying hunnie :)...
> 
> Well Today is CD8 for me and i took a OPK this morning using FMU (ill be doing another at 2pm and then 7pm) Im surprised its this dark for FMU... I think i may get my positive tomorrow :happydance: Fingers crossed i cant believe how happy i am just to get a darkish line on a OPK stick lol
> 
> I do seem to be getting some Ov Pains on my right side, my Cervix is also high up.. so things seem to be moving along quite nicely :)Click to expand...
> 
> no problem!! :thumbup: did it get any darker today??Click to expand...


There seem to be getting fainter!!! :dohh: Im charting also and i havent had a temp shift yet, so im totally non the wiser whats going on... but today ive got Watery CM and some really bad pains in my left side :shrug: Could it be Ovulation, but without a +OPK?! (probs not lol)... I dont know and im only on CD9 today normally i dont ovulate till CD16-19 :shrug:


----------



## Babykiser

*babee bugs* - there is some really useful information on page 70 of this thread, its post number 698 i believe. It talks about how taking soy may not make opks as reliable ae u think. i found it to be very helpful, maybe u will too :)


----------



## baby2wishes

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I jump in here! I'm on my first cycle trying SI. 

I first heard about SI about 6 months ago and although it sounded interesting I decided against it at that time. 

Now here I am a year after first starting TTC and I had to do one last try of something before turning to my Dr. 

I honestly don't even think I'm ovulating. I have 26-28 day cycles with a very, very light af lasting about 2 days... I don't even think I'm having a proper period... I get positive opks and sometimes a temp shift but I haven't bbt'd in about 4 months so I'm not even sure....

I took SI as follows
CD 3 - 100mg
CD 4 - 100mg
CD 5 - 100mg
CD 6 - 125mg
CD 7 - 125mg

CD 7 was yesterday!! So far the only difference I have felt is in my breasts, I wouldn't say sore or painful just different, like heavier maybe. Other than that nothing really different from any other cycle. I really hope the SI do something!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome baby2wishes!! I really hope soy works for you and that you don't have to see the doctor.

Babykiser I love the pic!! You both look very happy.

tmr you are so lovely but I don't think I'll be as lucky as to have the swimmers dancing around for so long inside me. In a way it's worked better for me. I've indulged in caffeine, raw fish, cold meat, ...., and all those things that were a no no in the past months.

k12345t so glad to see you back here!!! it's great news the doctor is helping/supporting you and that hopefully you'll get some answers. Please keep us posted.

babeebugs maybe the +opk was the effect of taking soy and not a 'real' +. If you test soon after your last dosages it may affect the opk results.

I feel af will come any minute. I've been so tired & with cramps also.

XX


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babykiser said:


> *babee bugs* - there is some really useful information on page 70 of this thread, its post number 698 i believe. It talks about how taking soy may not make opks as reliable ae u think. i found it to be very helpful, maybe u will too :)

Oh thank-you sooooo much hunnie for telling me... I said something similar to my OH earlier on today, asking him what he thought, after reading through that, it does sort of make sense to me now :) thank god lol... i got a really dark OPK on CD6 and thought hmmmm still negitive compared to my other natural cycles.

Then on CD7 it was darkish, darkish again on CD8 earlier on in the day, later on it was going fainter, and Today CD9 super faint, and done 1 again at 8pm and nothing there.

Today ive had the most horrific pain in my left side, the only thing i could put it down too was ovulation, my normal ovulation pain is just crampy... but this was sooooo gripping that i couldnt move!!! and litterally felt like something was stuck! then i felt like a pop (which at this point i thought oh trapped wind making its way through :blush: lol) then the pain went!... Checked cervix earlier and it was High, slightly soft and slightly open and watery CM (i dont get a lot of EWCM) i did start to take EPO to increase this hopefully.

Me and Oh have been :sex: plenty just incase... I think ill keep carrying on with the OPK's just incase my LH starts to rise again... Although my body seems to pin-point to ovulation :) x


----------



## Madrid98

If that's the case just keep bd'ing Babee. That way you'll have all your bases covered.

XX


----------



## Babykiser

*babee bugs* - ohhhh this just might be it for u!!! if so im hope u catch that eggie hun!! and im glad that info on soy and ovulation was helpful to u! :) and also just a side comment...i usually never get ewcm either, but i do get loads of watery cm around ovulation time, and it stays until after ovulation.

*madrid* - do you know when af is suppose to come hun? how many dpo are u?


----------



## herald3

babywishes - Welcome. I hope you have success with OV this month. Good luck!

Babykiser - super cute pic!

This weekend went by SO quickly. CD 8 for me with no ovulation signs (unless you count watery CM). Just got home from in-laws. I think I finally got my chart attached correctly. You'll notice my temps are all over (this mornings is probably high because I had a beer last night...Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale...I'd HIGHLY recommend it, but not sure it's worth messing with the charting). I'm hoping ovulation comes this week, as we have a pretty open schedule. We'll see. 
How was everyone's weekend? Did you ladies do anything fun?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm 10dpo today babykiser so af is coming Friday I think.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies.. Well i do believe iam ovulating! :happydance:

My temp Yesterday (Morning was 36.4) I checked it before bed and it was 36.2.... I checked it this morning and it was 36.0 :happydance: 36.0 is my normal ovulation temp!!! :)

Obviously i wont know untill i have a temp shift and 3 high temps sustained after today... but fingers crossed

I think we've done as much as we could... may attack him again tonight just to make sure everything has been covered lol x


----------



## tmr1234

I think you may o today i dont think you all ready have as you get a rise the day after you ov good luck.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

tmr1234 said:


> I think you may o today i dont think you all ready have as you get a rise the day after you ov good luck.

Yeh im thinking Ovulation day is today woop lol... I always get Ovulation pain the day before my chart says ovulation occured...

Fingers crossed we have well and truly caught this little eggie :haha:


----------



## Tella

Mommymel > hello and welcome :) 

Herald > that is so cute of hubby :) Atleast you know he is fully committed to the plan 

Mauidaddict > good luck with SI hope it helps you to O earlier. this coming cycle will be my first one and im scared as I don&#8217;t know when I will O on SI but it is worth the shot!

mirena user > AF should be packing up and out of there soon &#61514; Good luck with the SI and hope you catch that eggy!

Babykiser > Congrats on the wedding and glad you had a fabulous honeymoon!!!!!!!!!! Love that photo it is so stunning!!!!!!!!!!

Babee_bugs > Good luck with O and have fun BDing :D

k12345t > I really wish some doctors will listen to one quicker. We know our bodies and I believe can feel when something is wrong. Good luck with the appointment!!!

baby2wishes > Good luck with SI, hope it brings a quick BFP or even just a O to show everything is working fine.

AFM > AF arrived for me today, my LP is ranging between 14/15 days. I will be starting with Soy on CD 2- 6 taking 120mg - 120mg - 120mg - 240mg - 240mg, along with EPO and Royal Jelly. Praying for a BFP this month! Good luck to all the other ladies starting their cycles and the ones in their 2ww.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank-you hunnie and goodluck with the Soy :) x


----------



## herald3

Okay, so I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my cycle. My temps have been higher the past couple days. I just took an OPK (digital) and it was positive. I'm on CD 9. Is it really reasonable that I would be ovulating already? I'm confused.


----------



## Babykiser

Madrid98 said:


> I'm 10dpo today babykiser so af is coming Friday I think.

Oh ok...hope she stays away :) xxx


----------



## Babykiser

herald3 said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my cycle. My temps have been higher the past couple days. I just took an OPK (digital) and it was positive. I'm on CD 9. Is it really reasonable that I would be ovulating already? I'm confused.

There is a really great post on here...pg 70 post 698...it talks about soy and opks. Im not sure if it will help or not but I suggest taking a look and seeing if u get any answers. Xxx gl hun


----------



## Tella

Herald > which days did you take soy? I have read in some thread (might have been this one) that you can O within 5 days after your last pills. So if that is true and a + opk means O within next 12 - 36 hours it is possible.

Good luck, i would start BDing just to be safe and make sure you catch that eggy :D


----------



## danielled5109

Hi I am new to this group. I have learned a lot about soy reading everyones experiences. It is nice to see some BFP's. A little about me I am 27 been ttc for over a year and have had 2 early miscarriages. The last one was in May it took about 3 months for HCG to get out of my system and for my cyclw to get back to normal. This whole process has been very heartbreaking but I am trying to be positive. Also in the last year noth my sisters have had babies so it has been hard. I stumble upon soy and after a lot of research decided to try it this month. I have cycles from 26-29 days I get positive opks but a little late in my cycle. I finished my last day of soy last night I took it days 3-7 and took 120, 120, 160, 160, 200. No side effects really just headaches. I hope soy works for me I want a baby so bad like all of you do! Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> mirena~ Good luck with your cycle of si.
> 
> Babykiser~ Congrats on your wedding.
> 
> Madrid~ If you bd the day that your dh left there is every chance you could be in the swimmers can live for up to 5 day in good cm and you said you as getting ewcm days befor o so you could just get it good luck.
> 
> babee~ My temps have been low why i have been on soy so can't help you sorry but good luck.
> 
> Rin~ did you test yet???
> 
> A.F.M
> My temps seem to be above av think that could be a good thing :shrug: just trying to relax now and not think about it if it happens it happens if it dont it dont.



Whew. Been super busy with family things and didn't have a chance to sit down all weekend. 

I tested on Saturday...and :bfn: . 

I guess I just have to keep trying. :thumbup:

The annoying thing is I didn't get my period either (no cramps or signs of it coming), which means I'm on CD 35....and no period.


Really frustrating as I've only had 3 periods this year to begin with: 01/21/11, 06/10/11 & 09/06/11.


----------



## herald3

I read post #698. That put a lot of ideas into my head. I took soy 2-6, and today is CD 9 (so 3 days past my last soy dosage). Then, I guess, ovulation is possible. The poster of #698 also mentions that an OPK could show positive AFTER you O. Looking at my chart, it looks like I COULD have O'd already (but that seems REALLY early...like Day 7). I hope that was not the case. Any thoughts? 

I will be BDing again tonight, just in case, I guess.


----------



## Babykiser

Danielle- :hi: welcome! I think u will find that there are some very nice ladies on here and they have great advice! Sorry about your losses :( I hope they soy helps your in your journey towards a sticky :bfp: If u have any questions or just wanna chat I'm sure anyone on here(including myself) will be willing to help! :)


----------



## danielled5109

Thanks Babykiser that means a lot! Its not so easy to talk to friends and family sometimes. They just dont understand. I see you got married recently....CONGRATS!


----------



## Babykiser

danielled5109 said:


> Thanks Babykiser that means a lot! Its not so easy to talk to friends and family sometimes. They just dont understand. I see you got married recently....CONGRATS!

No problem!! And I totally understand....I only discuss me and dh ttc process on this site! Its were im most comfortable :)


----------



## autigers55

Rin - Sorry :hugs:

Danielle - welcome. My dh and I have been ttc for 22 months now and we've kept it from our families, but I've had so much bad luck that I ended up talking to my mom bc apparently I'm having problems like she did and she knows how to keep a secret. That is also the reason I joined this thread bc we are all in the same boat. So if you have any questions, I'm sure one of us will be able to help you out!!

AFM - My temps are still all over the place, but I know I haven't O'd yet bc my opk have been -, and no ewcm or o pains. I'm still thinking it could be from the extra b-vitamins I'm taking, bc I missed a dose Friday and my temps went down on sat and sun morning, but it's back up today bc I did get my pills in sat and sun. I'm definitely going to read that post on page 70 bc I would love to know why my temps are so crazy. Plus, I'm going to my dr today and I'm sure he's going to do a progesterone check on me.


----------



## herald3

Danielle - I haven't been on this thread that long, but the ladies here are very helpful! I also only discuss TTC with people on this site. Welcome!

autigers - Sounds like we are in a similar situation (except I did get a positive OPK). You are one cycle day ahead of me. Let me know if your doc decides to check your progesterone. I will be going in for my test on October 24th. Let's hope we both O! :)


----------



## Rin731

autigers55 said:


> Rin - Sorry :hugs:
> 
> Danielle - welcome. My dh and I have been ttc for 22 months now and we've kept it from our families, but I've had so much bad luck that I ended up talking to my mom bc apparently I'm having problems like she did and she knows how to keep a secret. That is also the reason I joined this thread bc we are all in the same boat. So if you have any questions, I'm sure one of us will be able to help you out!!
> 
> AFM - My temps are still all over the place, but I know I haven't O'd yet bc my opk have been -, and no ewcm or o pains. I'm still thinking it could be from the extra b-vitamins I'm taking, bc I missed a dose Friday and my temps went down on sat and sun morning, but it's back up today bc I did get my pills in sat and sun. I'm definitely going to read that post on page 70 bc I would love to know why my temps are so crazy. Plus, I'm going to my dr today and I'm sure he's going to do a progesterone check on me.

Thanks. It wasn't too bad except I had to go with DH ( and his parents, brother, SIL, and their kids, a 2.5 yr old boy and 5 month old girl) to a pumpkin farm/corn maze to pick out pumpkins...on a Sunday...so of course you can imagine all of the families there with their kids. 

Feeling kind of sh!t today bc of that and the :bfn: but just gotta keep up hope, I suppose.:cry:


----------



## autigers55

herald - was this your first cycle using soy? this was my 2nd cycle using soy and I'm afraid I messed myself up. I'm hoping I don't O yet bc dh and I haven't got to bd this cycle. when AF ended I had to have my wisdom teeth out, so I've been unable to dtd since friday,:cry: but I will get it in:winkwink: My dr is going to do a progesterone check bc he didn't do it in Aug for me so he will do it this month, I'm not leaving his office until it is scheduled.


----------



## autigers55

I'm sorry Rin :hugs:. I know it sucks seeing families doing things out together. I know I have a dd, and I love her to death, but I get really depressed when I see families with more than one child spending time together. It also makes me mad when I see people who don't need anymore kids and they are pg with another. We just have to be patient bc our time will come!!


----------



## Rin731

autigers55 said:


> I'm sorry Rin :hugs:. I know it sucks seeing families doing things out together. I know I have a dd, and I love her to death, but I get really depressed when I see families with more than one child spending time together. It also makes me mad when I see people who don't need anymore kids and they are pg with another. We just have to be patient bc our time will come!!

Yup!

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Tella

Welcome Danelled :D Hope your stay with us a short one and that you will get your BFP VERY soon! Im so sorry to hear about your losses. 

Are you taking any additional supplements with the soy? I got some very good advice from the ladies here on Evening Primrose Oil and Royal Jelly that I think is very vital. If you havent read the posts or cant remember just say and will tell you again :D Good luck with the ovulation and have fun. Just remember that you may O as soon as 5 days after last pills. This is also my first cycle on soy and im very excited after all the research and advice that I have received on BnB.

Rin > Sorry the witch got you as well. I hate being so conscious about kids around me. It seems like everywhere you look there is babies :cry:


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> herald - was this your first cycle using soy? this was my 2nd cycle using soy and I'm afraid I messed myself up. I'm hoping I don't O yet bc dh and I haven't got to bd this cycle. when AF ended I had to have my wisdom teeth out, so I've been unable to dtd since friday,:cry: but I will get it in:winkwink: My dr is going to do a progesterone check bc he didn't do it in Aug for me so he will do it this month, I'm not leaving his office until it is scheduled.

This is my first cycle using soy. I haven't ovulated since my first child, so the doctor prescribed me provera to use before soy. I will try soy for two cycles alone, and if that doesn't work, he is going to prescribe clomid (which I also needed for child #1). We BDed Friday and yesterday (and we will go again tonight), so I'm hoping I've covered bases in case I am Oing. 
How did soy work for you the first cycle you used it?


----------



## danielled5109

Tella said:


> Welcome Danelled :D Hope your stay with us a short one and that you will get your BFP VERY soon! Im so sorry to hear about your losses.
> 
> Are you taking any additional supplements with the soy? I got some very good advice from the ladies here on Evening Primrose Oil and Royal Jelly that I think is very vital. If you havent read the posts or cant remember just say and will tell you again :D Good luck with the ovulation and have fun. Just remember that you may O as soon as 5 days after last pills. This is also my first cycle on soy and im very excited after all the research and advice that I have received on BnB.
> 
> Rin > Sorry the witch got you as well. I hate being so conscious about kids around me. It seems like everywhere you look there is babies :cry:

Thanks Tella!

The only other supplements I take right now besides Soy are: Prenatal Vitiamin, Folic Acid, Baby Aspirin and Mucinex around and after O. I think I am going to buy some EPO. I will have to look into the Royal Jelly. I might start takig B6 & Red Raspberry for luteal phase. It seems like a lot of pills to me. lol. If you have any other suggestions please let me know. I typically would O a little late in my cycle hopefully this makes it happen sooner.

Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome here!! It's nice to have a place to talk it's hard to hold it all in sometimes. If one more person tells me they are pregnant I might scream!


----------



## Rin731

Tella said:


> Welcome Danelled :D Hope your stay with us a short one and that you will get your BFP VERY soon! Im so sorry to hear about your losses.
> 
> Are you taking any additional supplements with the soy? I got some very good advice from the ladies here on Evening Primrose Oil and Royal Jelly that I think is very vital. If you havent read the posts or cant remember just say and will tell you again :D Good luck with the ovulation and have fun. Just remember that you may O as soon as 5 days after last pills. This is also my first cycle on soy and im very excited after all the research and advice that I have received on BnB.
> 
> Rin > Sorry the witch got you as well. I hate being so conscious about kids around me. It seems like everywhere you look there is babies :cry:

Oh, the :witch: didn't get me. I just....didn't get a period OR a :bfp: , but maybe my timing is off? I hoped soy would shorten my cycle a bit, or make me ovulate, but I don't know that it did either... 

I'm currently CD 35...*sigh* But mine can go 100 days + so....:coffee:
------
Also, I wanted an opinion: 
In June, I went to hospital because of horrible pains, and even though my last period had been 5 MONTHS prior, the doc just said I had PID, and sent me home... but then I got my period the next day, with regular cramps. :shrug: 

In September, before I got my period, I thought I was going to have to go to hospital again because I was having bad pains that didn't feel like :witch: coming...then I got my period that day.

I keep wondering why my cycles are so weird, and I have such bad pain...and I have no idea. 

I can't go to Dr bc of insurance issues (hoping to go to the ob/gyn asap once it's straightened out...)


Thoughts?


----------



## herald3

danielled5109 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> If one more person tells me they are pregnant I might scream!
> 
> So, my "frenemy" (yes, that's what I call her because she pretends to be my friend and then talks down about me to others), who works right next to me at work, is now pregnant. I only know because I saw "Baby Ultrasound - Yea!" written in her calendar (that she had out when we were trying to pick a day for a meeting). I knew she was TTC (she doesn't know I am). She hasn't told me the news yet, and I know that I will try to be a "big girl" and be excited for her (because that is what I would want from her), but it's just hard to hear. :( Perhaps, we are all so much more sensitive to the issue since we are TTC.Click to expand...


----------



## autigers55

herald3 said:


> This is my first cycle using soy. I haven't ovulated since my first child, so the doctor prescribed me provera to use before soy. I will try soy for two cycles alone, and if that doesn't work, he is going to prescribe clomid (which I also needed for child #1). We BDed Friday and yesterday (and we will go again tonight), so I'm hoping I've covered bases in case I am Oing.
> How did soy work for you the first cycle you used it?

Soy made me O 2 days sooner than predicted, but AF got me a week early causing my lp to only be 8 days. I wasn't Oing before I took soy though. I had no problems conceiving my dd 4 years ago. I just talked to my dr and he's going to check my progesterone levels on the 26th. He told me if it didnt look good, I would be put on clomid, and my insurance wont cover that. :cry:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, I don't believe Clomid is that expensive, maybe $50 for a month supply? not too bad :hugs:

FXed you don't need it though hun :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

herald3 said:


> I read post #698. That put a lot of ideas into my head. I took soy 2-6, and today is CD 9 (so 3 days past my last soy dosage). Then, I guess, ovulation is possible. The poster of #698 also mentions that an OPK could show positive AFTER you O. Looking at my chart, it looks like I COULD have O'd already (but that seems REALLY early...like Day 7). I hope that was not the case. Any thoughts?
> 
> I will be BDing again tonight, just in case, I guess.

ive just looked at your chart, and i think it maybe possible that you have ovulated... but its also possible for your temp to drop tomorrow to mark ovultion also... I think tomorrow will hold all the answers goodluck :)

Also ive found with the soy my OPK's are allover the place lol... i took soy CD3-7 and i believe i may of ovulated today (CD10) I gave up on those and went with my body signs as those never lie. I suppose i will know in 3 days time if its confirm with FF Goodluck hunnie x


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Danielle!! Sorry about your losses. Unfortunately I've also had 2. Hope soy works for you as for many others and that you get your bfp in no time!!

Rin I find difficult to give you any advice whatsoever about your situation particularly if your cycles are so long and irregular. If pain means you get af the following day I guess something is happening inside there. Sorry can't help!! X

I'm waiting for my 17days diet book to arrive in the post. I'm starting my diet the following day I get it so that I can read what's is all about the day before. Can't wait to start getting rid of the extra weight.

XX


----------



## herald3

autigers - Florida is right, it's usually about $50 per cycle. Not ideal, but not terrible either (worth it in the end if you get a little one). :) We will have to talk about our progesterone tests after we have them (since they are only two days apart).

Babee - I just took another OPK and it was negative. I don't know how to interpret that. I'm anxious to see what happens with the temps tomorrow. Even if I have ovulated, at least it's an improvement over previous cycles. Thanks for looking at my charts and giving feedback.


----------



## misskat29

Hey ladies,

Been away a while, work has just been crazy an I've been soo tired when I get in I've not been on line.

How is every one? I see the bfps have increased. Congratulations.

I'm on cd28. Not sure when to test? And im not sure if I've been having symptoms or if it's wishful thinking??

V tingly boobies - like I did when I was pregnant before, and I've got milk back again? Weird, stopped feeding 6months ago and haven't had any milk since till now.
Been sicky in the afternoons?
And today I've had a v dull pain low down? Weird to explain.
Had some spotting cd16-19 tho? And I've not had much cm? And I'm not sure I've even ovulated?

Think I'm mad. Lol


----------



## baby2wishes

Thanks ladies for a warm welcome! I will keep you updated. 

I keep reading about opks and soy not really being the best of friends, so should I even do opks while on soy???


----------



## autigers55

herald3 said:


> autigers - Florida is right, it's usually about $50 per cycle. Not ideal, but not terrible either (worth it in the end if you get a little one). :) We will have to talk about our progesterone tests after we have them (since they are only two days apart).
> 
> Babee - I just took another OPK and it was negative. I don't know how to interpret that. I'm anxious to see what happens with the temps tomorrow. Even if I have ovulated, at least it's an improvement over previous cycles. Thanks for looking at my charts and giving feedback.

If i have to pay to get me a little one, I will. It will be money well spent!! I'll definitely let you know how it does on the 26th. I'm keeping my fx'd that I will O this month. I'm still so worried that my temps being all over the place will cause me not to O or that it means my cycle is going to be longer than expected.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

herald3 said:


> autigers - Florida is right, it's usually about $50 per cycle. Not ideal, but not terrible either (worth it in the end if you get a little one). :) We will have to talk about our progesterone tests after we have them (since they are only two days apart).
> 
> Babee - I just took another OPK and it was negative. I don't know how to interpret that. I'm anxious to see what happens with the temps tomorrow. Even if I have ovulated, at least it's an improvement over previous cycles. Thanks for looking at my charts and giving feedback.

Mine have been dark, faint, invisable, faint, then dark then invisable hahaha.... I did 1 this morning and was dark, so thought hmmmm i may not be ovulating then or am i? lol... then i did 1 at dinner time and i couldnt see another line... it seems like it changes all the time, instead of the normal detection of LH...

I ovulate normally around CD16-CD19 and have average cycle of 29 days (i wasnt trying soy to ov earlier or have a shorter cycle, nearly 3 years of trying i just needed to try something!! lol i always had a feeling being on the soy may bring ov alot closer, so thought right im gonna really enjoy this cycle, be positive and :sex: as much as we can...

Fingers crossed for you hunnie x


----------



## tmr1234

Danielled~ wellcome hope you get your BFP soon.

Rin~ Sorry you are none the wiser maybe you ov'ed late. I used to have realy bad pains befor af it would be that bad that i would be in bed for a few days and couldnt move but sins having my es it has gone and i dont get much pain now sorry no help as i dont know why i got them.

Herald~ my 1st cycle i ovd cd 14 cd15 the month befor but this month i didnt ov untill cd18 so dont think it worked for me this month.

misskat~ when i was preg with my LO the only thing i had was very full bbs like you said it felt like they where full of milk good luck.

sorry if i have missed any 1 not feeling my self of late.

A.F.M
like i said i am not feeling to good as late i am just realy down and i am taking it out on DH i was going to walk out on him yesterday i think i am going MAD lol.


----------



## Tella

Rin > oh sorry, im such a loose head sometimes. I don&#8217;t know how you cope with having 100+ cycles, I will go insane! Do you know if you might have Endometriosis? I have and due to that it causes severe pain before and during your period. And if it is that bad I would suggest going to see a Dr asap as it could be the reason for your infertility and in the severe cases of endo, it can be life threatening. 

herald > I think we are definitely more sensitive to the matter. I mean one of our friends are about to deliver and all I can think about is why did they get it right so easy and why am I battling so much. 

autiger > Hope the progesterone levels are good for you. Clomid isn't that expensive, its helped me to O regularly but still no BFP. So im changing over to soy now. Maybe ask him about a natural progesterone cream for after O.

Babee_bugs > Good luck, hope you mananged to BD enough around O :)

Madrid > Good luck with the diet, we have said we want to start but keep on postponing it&#8230;lol

tmr > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope you feel better soon!!!!! This is not an easy journey and taking a break now from TTC seems like a good thing for you guys. IF AF arrives this month, stop and appreciate what you already have and start again with new energy and willpower for TTC #3 when you are ready. :hug:

AFM > Im starting Soy today, gonna take 120mg tonight for 3 nights and then last two nights 240mg. Along with the EPO, RJ, PNV and calcium.


----------



## k12345t

I need chart help please guys!! Here's what happened-- on CD 21, my thermometer didn't work. I got up, got ready for work, and tried it again. It started working- my temp was around 97.4 to 97.7 (I didn't write it down). I didn't realize that this morning was so crucial- FF will say I ovulated that day if it was 97.5 or lower. But since I don't know what it would have been, I had to leave it off. Looking at my chart, which day do you think I ovulated? CD 21 or 24, which it shows now with a dotted line? Thanks in advance!
 



Attached Files:







FertilityChartOctober.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MomtoIandE

herald3 said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> herald - was this your first cycle using soy? this was my 2nd cycle using soy and I'm afraid I messed myself up. I'm hoping I don't O yet bc dh and I haven't got to bd this cycle. when AF ended I had to have my wisdom teeth out, so I've been unable to dtd since friday,:cry: but I will get it in:winkwink: My dr is going to do a progesterone check bc he didn't do it in Aug for me so he will do it this month, I'm not leaving his office until it is scheduled.
> 
> This is my first cycle using soy. I haven't ovulated since my first child, so the doctor prescribed me provera to use before soy. I will try soy for two cycles alone, and if that doesn't work, he is going to prescribe clomid (which I also needed for child #1). We BDed Friday and yesterday (and we will go again tonight), so I'm hoping I've covered bases in case I am Oing.
> How did soy work for you the first cycle you used it?Click to expand...


I am so far behind - Work has been insane!!! Soy worked beautifully for me. My 1st cycle, it moved my O date up EIGHT days (from CD22 to CD14). My progesterone at 7DPO went from 5.2 to 17.6 ... And then my 2nd soy cycle, I got my BFP!!! Definitely a fan :thumbup:


----------



## herald3

k12345t - After looking at your chart, I would guess you ovulated on the 24th. Just my guess though. 

Tella - What did you take for soy last month? I'm curious as to if you changed your dosages. I'm already thinking ahead to what I want to do next month.

TMR - I hope things get better for you. This is a stressful time. I'll be thinkin' of you! 

MomtoIandE - I'm so glad that you had such luck with soy. I'm hoping I have a similar experience!

AFM -My temp was a little lower today, which makes me think I did not ovulate yet. We BDed last night again, because I think it's coming (though who knows???). I had a neg. OPK today, but CM is still watery (another good sign that ovulation probably hasn't passed).


----------



## tmr1234

K12345t~ i would say cd24 but it could be cd21 but coz you have disgarded temps it is hard to tell but if you go by cd24 being o day then if it was cd21 then you will no 1 way or anthere.

Thanks for the words girls it isnt TTC that is doing me we have a lot going on at the min and it is just getting to me and i just feel like giving up every thing i was talking to DH last night and i was saying i am going to go back on BC after this month but he dosnt want me to so i dont know what to do.... time will tell.


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Sorry you having such a hard time. Hopefully it'll get better. :hugs:

Tella - Soy is helping my O, but I guess if dr wants me on Clomid, I'll do it. I will definitely ask him about the progesterone cream for after O.

MomtoIandE - Hopefully i will be as lucky as you were!!

herald - I think as long as you cover your bases, you'll be good.

AFM - My temp went down again this morning. I honestly think my temp is going crazy bc of the temp in the room and plus my lo hasn't been wanting to sleep in her bed, so i have extra heat in the bed. Anyways, I thought i was having O pains last night, but my opk was - this morning, but we did bd though. I'm just afraid that since I changed my cds and dosage on soy, O will come late or not at all.


----------



## Rin731

Tella said:


> Rin > oh sorry, im such a loose head sometimes. I don&#8217;t know how you cope with having 100+ cycles, I will go insane! Do you know if you might have Endometriosis? I have and due to that it causes severe pain before and during your period. And if it is that bad I would suggest going to see a Dr asap as it could be the reason for your infertility and in the severe cases of endo, it can be life threatening.
> 
> herald > I think we are definitely more sensitive to the matter. I mean one of our friends are about to deliver and all I can think about is why did they get it right so easy and why am I battling so much.
> 
> autiger > Hope the progesterone levels are good for you. Clomid isn't that expensive, its helped me to O regularly but still no BFP. So im changing over to soy now. Maybe ask him about a natural progesterone cream for after O.
> 
> Babee_bugs > Good luck, hope you mananged to BD enough around O :)
> 
> Madrid > Good luck with the diet, we have said we want to start but keep on postponing it&#8230;lol
> 
> tmr > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope you feel better soon!!!!! This is not an easy journey and taking a break now from TTC seems like a good thing for you guys. IF AF arrives this month, stop and appreciate what you already have and start again with new energy and willpower for TTC #3 when you are ready. :hug:
> 
> AFM > Im starting Soy today, gonna take 120mg tonight for 3 nights and then last two nights 240mg. Along with the EPO, RJ, PNV and calcium.

:wacko: I know, I really have no idea what is wrong. I can't go to the dr just yet bc of insurance issues, but as soon as I have coverage, I'll go. 

It's just so frustrating. My periods have always been like this. I used to have to stay home from school b/c of my cramps on CD 1-2. 

I'm thinking with my cycles that maybe NTNP is best....but I really don't know...:cry:

I just can't stand the thought of not getting a period until February! I had a 5 month spell this year without one, and in the last TWO YEARS, I've only had 6 cycles....:(


----------



## Rin731

-tmr1234-

I have the same thing (not knowing what to do, TTC, NTNP, WTT), my DH isn't too keen on TTC, and I don't know if I can NTNP anymore, but I do not want to be on the pill again and have to deal with all of that...the side effects turn me into a b!tch...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well that's it for me. On to the next cycle. I'm ok about it. Ie kinda new timing was off so wasn't expecting too much. Dh is a little upset but we know there's always this cycle. Now I'm trying to decide if I should stick with days 2-6 or try 3-7, and how much to increase. Did 80, 80, 120, 160, 200 last cycle.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

afternoon ladies well my temp up by 0.3degrees this morning. So im not fully sure ive ovulated, hmmmm i suppose only time will tell... My opks are starting to get darker again.... My fmu one was fairly dark, but not quite yet positive. So im gonna dtd as much as we can, untill im fully sure ive ovulated.... Oh the wonderful mind games of ttc lol... I hope everyone is well... Stay positive ladies x x


----------



## Babykiser

hello ladies! i hope everyone is doing well and trying to stay positive during the ttc process :) trust me i know how hard and emotional this may be for some of us, but i know we will all one day get a :bfp: and when we do all of this stress and everything else that goes along with it will be worth it!!!

*katie* - i did take alook at your chart and i would have to also say cd24.....eventhough the temp fom cd21 is nor accurate, the couple after that are lower than some of your earlier temps. but thats just what i think!! what ever day u O'd i hope you caught the eggie hun!! :)


sending love and lots of :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Just finished my last dose of Soy. I need to start temping tomorrow and hopefully I ovulate soon. I also have my HSG on Thursday.


----------



## tmr1234

Mybabyluv~ sorry AF got you good luck for this cycle.

Rin~ Has that AF showed yet or a BFP?? Do you know when you defo ov'd maybe you ov'd late and that is why no af or bfp yet???

Babee_Bugs~ I think you will ov soon good luck and keep bding.

Babykiser~ They are some nice words i also know how hard it is when you want some thing so bad and it is just taking a life time to get there your self but i also know what it is like when you do and it makes all the waiting and crying and every just melt away and you think well on the grand scale of things it is worth the wait. Good luck hun.

Jeoestteich~ Good luck for this month hope you get your BFP soon.

A.F.M

Sorry about the down days i have just not felt right with every thing that is going on in my life at the mo but all is sorted *i think* Just need to make my mind up if to let my car go for £2000 i have it up for £2500 but some one has asked if i will take £2000. I love my car but my dad has just got a new car and is selling his old 1 well only 2 yrs old and mine is 7 so i think i may just take the £2000.
On the TTC thing I am 8DPO and feel nonthing at all but my chart sort of looks like my chart when i got my BFP with my LO If it gose up tomoz it will be on the right track.


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks. Good luck to you and lots of baby dust.


----------



## angel11

Morning ladies. Wow, had so much to read through. Thank you to everyone for the kind words. Had the longest AF I have ever had and the most painful. Absolutely no idea why or what happened. Also still not sure whether I ovulated on CD 22, 23 or 24. Either way, I have not used soy this cycle (used it for 2 cycles) and I have no idea what CD I am on. Not temping or planning BD or anything at this stage. Bought DH some Wellman conception and I am taking my normal pre-natals, but apart from that, I intend on not thinking about TTC. Drank a nice glass of wine and just enjoying myself for now. 

I am sure it will get more difficult towards O time, but I do intend on putting in effort not to think about TTC. It just makes everything very strained between me and DH and it makes me worry. I will wait until end of this year, and if nothing happens by then, I will raise the issue of going for a SA with DH. I am definitely still popping in here to see the BFP's that you ladies will be getting in gazillions pretty soon.:happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

angel~Good luck the month i did that with my Lo is the month i got preg (but i was still temping) i realy hope you get a bfp V V V soon.


----------



## k12345t

Good morning, and thanks to everyone who looked at my chart for me. 

I've been waiting 8 months to be able to say this.... I GOT MY BFP this morning!!!!! Just a few days after my doctor said my levels were too low. It's almost like my body was just waiting for that challenge, to have someone acknowledge that it was, indeed, stubborn and a pain in the ass. Once that happened, it gave in. :) I didn't take anything this month to help me conceive, but this was my first complete cycle off night shift. I had a feeling that it was the actual culprit- it made TTC unbelievably stressful & forced. 

I'll be taking some time later to catch up on everyone else, I just know you'll be getting your BFP's soon! Love you all & thanks for all the support! Praying for a sticky bean!!
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 23


----------



## tmr1234

congrats i hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## angel11

Huge congrats to you hun!!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

K12345t congratulations hun. See the body knows when it's the right time!
IeKnow this question has been asked and answered but bare with me. Has anyone experienced heavier more painful periods after taking si? Not while taking but the following cycle before starting them again? I can't rmbr the last time it was this bad?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

k12345t said:


> Good morning, and thanks to everyone who looked at my chart for me.
> 
> I've been waiting 8 months to be able to say this.... I GOT MY BFP this morning!!!!! Just a few days after my doctor said my levels were too low. It's almost like my body was just waiting for that challenge, to have someone acknowledge that it was, indeed, stubborn and a pain in the ass. Once that happened, it gave in. :) I didn't take anything this month to help me conceive, but this was my first complete cycle off night shift. I had a feeling that it was the actual culprit- it made TTC unbelievably stressful & forced.
> 
> I'll be taking some time later to catch up on everyone else, I just know you'll be getting your BFP's soon! Love you all & thanks for all the support! Praying for a sticky bean!!

i knew I saw something on that last test! so happy for you :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh congrats hunnie... what soy days and dosage did you do??? x


----------



## k12345t

Babee_Bugs said:


> Oh congrats hunnie... what soy days and dosage did you do??? x

Thanks! I actually didn't do soy this cycle, but the month that I did 120 mg on days 4-8 (I think, I'd have to look back to make sure) I ovulated much earlier than normal for me.


----------



## herald3

k12345t - Woo-hoo! Congrats! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Babykiser

Katie- OMG!!! That is such great news!!!! I am so happy for u! :yipee: I know how much this ttc process was getting to you, but you made it hun! :bfp: I am wishing you a h&h 9 months!!!! A well deserved sticky bean for u!!!!! :)


----------



## Babykiser

Tmr- :) thanks! And yea it can be difficult, but I'm trying to stay positive that one day very soon I will get my little baby. And I took a look at your chart and I think it looks good! I hope u get ur bfp!! I will be rooting for u. :dust:


----------



## herald3

Babykiser said:


> Tmr- :) thanks! And yea it can be difficult, but I'm trying to stay positive that one day very soon I will get my little baby. And I took a look at your chart and I think it looks good! I hope u get ur bfp!! I will be rooting for u. :dust:

Tmr - I just checked out your chart too...it rocks! I hope whenever I ovulate, my chart looks just as concrete!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats k12345t!!

tmr - Your chart does look good!

AFM - I'm honestly thinking I'm not going to O this cycle. I think getting my wisdom teeth out and having to take antibiotics and pain meds really messed my system up. I still have a week until my predicted O day, but looking at my chart really makes me feel hopeless, since it's all over the place.


----------



## danielled5109

MomtoIandE said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> herald - was this your first cycle using soy? this was my 2nd cycle using soy and I'm afraid I messed myself up. I'm hoping I don't O yet bc dh and I haven't got to bd this cycle. when AF ended I had to have my wisdom teeth out, so I've been unable to dtd since friday,:cry: but I will get it in:winkwink: My dr is going to do a progesterone check bc he didn't do it in Aug for me so he will do it this month, I'm not leaving his office until it is scheduled.
> 
> This is my first cycle using soy. I haven't ovulated since my first child, so the doctor prescribed me provera to use before soy. I will try soy for two cycles alone, and if that doesn't work, he is going to prescribe clomid (which I also needed for child #1). We BDed Friday and yesterday (and we will go again tonight), so I'm hoping I've covered bases in case I am Oing.
> How did soy work for you the first cycle you used it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so far behind - Work has been insane!!! Soy worked beautifully for me. My 1st cycle, it moved my O date up EIGHT days (from CD22 to CD14). My progesterone at 7DPO went from 5.2 to 17.6 ... And then my 2nd soy cycle, I got my BFP!!! Definitely a fan :thumbup:Click to expand...


Congrats!!!! Hope it works for all of us too!


----------



## danielled5109

k12345t said:


> Good morning, and thanks to everyone who looked at my chart for me.
> 
> I've been waiting 8 months to be able to say this.... I GOT MY BFP this morning!!!!! Just a few days after my doctor said my levels were too low. It's almost like my body was just waiting for that challenge, to have someone acknowledge that it was, indeed, stubborn and a pain in the ass. Once that happened, it gave in. :) I didn't take anything this month to help me conceive, but this was my first complete cycle off night shift. I had a feeling that it was the actual culprit- it made TTC unbelievably stressful & forced.
> 
> I'll be taking some time later to catch up on everyone else, I just know you'll be getting your BFP's soon! Love you all & thanks for all the support! Praying for a sticky bean!!

Congrats!!! I hope I get mine soon.


----------



## danielled5109

Anyone have any suggestions on ways to destress/relax during this process. I have had anxiety my whole life which doesnt help. My dh & family keep telling me relax and it will happen which is easier said than done. Just wondering how you guys deal with the stress....


----------



## autigers55

danielled5109 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on ways to destress/relax during this process. I have had anxiety my whole life which doesnt help. My dh & family keep telling me relax and it will happen which is easier said than done. Just wondering how you guys deal with the stress....


I have a hard time relaxing bc of my 3 1/2 yr old, but I'm pretty sure if I did relax, I would become pg!! The main ways I try to relax is when I can sit down and enjoy some tv without interuption or I read a book and listen to music. Dh and I also relax when we go out and do things without the LO. Sometimes I even take a hot shower to relax.


----------



## rjsmam

huge congrats k12345t ! ! H&H pregnancy to you...

i still check in when i can to see how the soy gang are doing - lots of :dust: to you all & hope to that number steadily increase!!!

ps whoever asked about heavier periods - oh my gosh yes! i used soy twice - after first go my af was beyond horrendous, hoping however that it's a bfp next time round



x


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations k12345t! What lovely news. H&H pregnancy!! xoxo


----------



## MomtoIandE

*k12345t* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I can definitely see that line - beautiful :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

katie congratulations!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I was checking your journal this morning and I could see a line in your test yesterday too. So so happy for you!!! Enjoy every minute of it!:happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## HalfThyme007

danielled5109 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on ways to destress/relax during this process. I have had anxiety my whole life which doesnt help. My dh & family keep telling me relax and it will happen which is easier said than done. Just wondering how you guys deal with the stress....

I have had anxiety my whole life as well, and could never understand how women just "relaxed" during the TTC process. For me, I didn't so much relax as "give up" and give a big middle finger to the "TTC process" lol. I was just SO tired of being disappointed I just kinda gave up and decided to take a break. I still took my temps to maintain the record, but I didn't obsess and didn't analyze my chart 6 times a day...I just made myself focus on other stuff. And of course, this was the cycle it actually worked. Anyway, I hope you are able to relax and don't have to go crazy like I did :) Hope this helps in some way and best of luck to you!! This is an excellent thread!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Katie congrats!!!!!!! Woohooo another soy baby!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Rjsmam thanks, that was me. So you got your bfp on the 2nd cycle?


----------



## Jennifer.

Count me in =] I just started taking soy so this will be my first cycle with it!! i'm really excited to see if I get my bfp this month!


----------



## notwprincess

Hello!
I'm new to the forum, and to Soy! Today is CD1 for me, and I literally just took 160mg. I figured I'd do CD1-5, and start with 160mg, and end with 200mg for the last 2 days. I've always needed a higher dose with any medicine I've ever taken, so I figured to try it out like this instead of starting low and increasing. We'll see. Here's to anxiously (but attempting to relax) waiting & praying that this cycle is THE cycle. 

A little about me: I'm active duty military, stationed in Southern California, married to my wonderful hubby since January of '09. I'm in my early 20s, he's in his mid-to-late 20s. Been TTC pretty much the whole time we've been married minus a year's worth while I was away due to the military. First trimester miscarriage in April of this year. Diagnosed with PCOS May of this year. This will be the first cycle of trying since that happened. I treat PCOS with all natural vitamins & supplements, so trying soy for fertility only seems like the right thing for me to do instead of Clomid and what not.


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome to the new ladys hope you are not waiting to long for your BFP.

Morning every 1 else hope all is going well. Thank you to then that looked at my chart it is sorta looking good but then agane any thing could happen it should start to go down tomoz i am going to try and hold off testing untill sun or mon unless my temps drop and then i wont bouther as i know af will be on its way. 

BBL


----------



## Tella

angel > Good luck with the new cycle!

Kattie > CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay you got it on my bday, hope you have healthy and happy 9 monhts ahead of you and enjoy every second of it.

tmr > all fx'd that we will have another flashing from you this time!!!!!!!

autigers > so to hear that, but when I had work done on my teeth my O was just delayed.

danielled > It is always easy for people to say relax it will happen but I don&#8217;t know wait I know they do not understand the process of getting pregnant. So little people actually really do, it is only once you start battling to fall pregnant that you start reading and realise what a miracle it really is. My biggest stress reliever is BnB, the ladies help a lot and a rant and rave every now and then does wonders. Good luck girl, hope you get your BFP very soon.

Jennifer > Welcome and good luck, im also on my first cycle of soy.

notwprincess > Welcome, hope you also have a short Soy story. Good luck.

AFM > Im CD4, had my second dosage of 120mg last night and the first side effects kicked in. I had hot flushes of note, had to put the fan on the whole night to help out. Otherwise im just praying for a BFP this cycle!


----------



## angel11

Thanks Tella. To the lady that asked regarding the AF heaviness whilst on soy. I commented about that a few weeks ago saying that on my first cycle of soy, where I took it on CD 3-7, I had a very light and short period. 

The second cycle I used soy on CD 5 -9 and took 200mg each of those days and had the worst AF ever. I started having bad AF cramps and lower back pain about a week prior to AF, and even during AF, I had to sleep with a warm water bottle on my stomach and switch between my stomach and lower back. The bleeding itself was also very heavy.


----------



## rjsmam

mybabyluv3 said:


> Rjsmam thanks, that was me. So you got your bfp on the 2nd cycle?

yep 2nd cycle! i'd actually counted myself out as i had brown spotting a few days before af was due which was typical for me before af.. then it didn't amount to anything & bam the tests were pos.... i took it on cd2-6 & just like Angel describes - my first af whilst taking the soy was light but the second af... wow it was awful!! 

good luck!

x


----------



## mybabyluv3

tmr1234 said:


> Wellcome to the new ladys hope you are not waiting to long for your BFP.
> 
> Morning every 1 else hope all is going well. Thank you to then that looked at my chart it is sorta looking good but then agane any thing could happen it should start to go down tomoz i am going to try and hold off testing untill sun or mon unless my temps drop and then i wont bouther as i know af will be on its way.
> 
> BBL

Good Luck hun. Lots of babydust!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thank you ladies. Ystrdy the cramps weren't as bad but the bleeding....wow! Today same thing. That was after 1st cycle. Hoping this time Ie can just avoid it all together cuz I got a bfp. Still not completely sure but started lastnight day 2 again but at 160mg. Thinking do that again tomorrow then finish the rest of my days at 200mg.


----------



## mybabyluv3

To all the other new girls, I hope you knock it out on try # 1!!!


----------



## herald3

Good morning, Ladies. I have decided that waiting to O is the worst. I'm on CD 12 today. since this is my first month taking provera/using soy, I have NO idea when O will come (not that anyone really does) or IF it will come. Since my cervix is high/CM is wet, I feel like it will happen really soon, but all OPK's have been negative (except for one on CD 9, but I'm convinced that was not a true O). How long can the cervix stay high or CM remain wet? Sorry if TMI...I'm just wondering.


----------



## Tella

herald I agree 100%, there is nothing but stress in the weeks leading up to O. You stress when you gonna O, about when to BD to catch the eggy, about making sure DH is happy with the bd schedule and if not doing it secretly so he doesnt figure it out, the temps are crutial, doing OPK's after making sure you havent pee'd in 4 hours.... it is crazy!!!!!!!

TWW there is still a sense of hope that the spermy caught the eggy. only the last 3-4 days is a bit stressfull when you wait for AF.

Good luck with the OPK's, but even if they are neg you must BD if you have the CM :sex:


----------



## autigers55

Welcome to all the newcomers!!

herald - Waiting to O does suck. I'm only 1 day ahead of you and I'm about to go nuts.

AFM - I'm feeling a little more confident that O is near!! My temp went down a little, but it was my opk that gave me hope. I did one yesterday and there was only 1 line visible, but last night I was having some twinges/dull cramps, so when I did my opk this morning it was nearly +. :happydance:I'm surprised i got such a dark second line within 24 hrs, last cycle they gradually got darker as I got closer to O. I just hope DH doesnt back out of bding tonight like he did last night. :growlmad:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I bribe my DH around O time if he's not in the mood :haha: I can usually think of something he really wants, and I tell him that we'll get it for him right away if we can :sex: It works every time :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## autigers55

Believe me, I have used bribes before, but he's already getting everything he wants at the moment bc we are going to a football game sat and he buys any games/movies he wants when it comes out. I know of something else I could do for him, but unfortunately I'm not able to do it at the moment. :blush: I understand him backing out last night bc he worked a 10hr day and his back was bothering him, but he's not getting out tonight.:haha: I'm going to make him dtd tonight and tomorrow morning :winkwink: bc he only works 4 days a week and he has some making up to do!!


----------



## Babykiser

notwprincess said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to the forum, and to Soy! Today is CD1 for me, and I literally just took 160mg. I figured I'd do CD1-5, and start with 160mg, and end with 200mg for the last 2 days. I've always needed a higher dose with any medicine I've ever taken, so I figured to try it out like this instead of starting low and increasing. We'll see. Here's to anxiously (but attempting to relax) waiting & praying that this cycle is THE cycle.
> 
> A little about me: I'm active duty military, stationed in Southern California, married to my wonderful hubby since January of '09. I'm in my early 20s, he's in his mid-to-late 20s. Been TTC pretty much the whole time we've been married minus a year's worth while I was away due to the military. First trimester miscarriage in April of this year. Diagnosed with PCOS May of this year. This will be the first cycle of trying since that happened. I treat PCOS with all natural vitamins & supplements, so trying soy for fertility only seems like the right thing for me to do instead of Clomid and what not.

:hi: i hope you find comfort here on this thread!! and i know it can be rought ttc with the military!!! im in the reserves and its hard on me(i know u may have it extra hard) always having to go away for some kind of training and whatever else comes along!! lol i wish i could tell my commander "ummm sir im ovulating soon so i cannot go" lol!!! anyhow enough of my rambling..good luck and hope u get a bfp soon!


----------



## Babykiser

herald3 said:


> Good morning, Ladies. I have decided that waiting to O is the worst. I'm on CD 12 today. since this is my first month taking provera/using soy, I have NO idea when O will come (not that anyone really does) or IF it will come. Since my cervix is high/CM is wet, I feel like it will happen really soon, but all OPK's have been negative (except for one on CD 9, but I'm convinced that was not a true O). How long can the cervix stay high or CM remain wet? Sorry if TMI...I'm just wondering.

my 1st cycle using soy i ovulated on cd16...and prior to that my cervix was high and i had wet cm for about a week. i never did get ewcm, but it stayed wet. i know it sucks waiting, but im sure it wont be too long now.


----------



## mauiaddict

Hey Ladies, sorry I've been MIA, I've been out of town and still am  congrats on the bfp!!!

AFM no O yet but my opk was almost as dark as the test line today! Hopefully o will be soon!


----------



## herald3

So, I'm searching for opinions. My DH and I did not BD last night, but we did BD a few nights in a row before that (see chart). Tonight, I have parent-teacher conferences (I'm a teacher) and our whole department always goes out afterwards (so I won't be home until like 10:00). I KNOW that my husband will not want to BD because he may be sleeping by then, and he will for sure be tired (he is a coach and has a big game tonight). My question is...do I wake him up to BD, knowing that he probably doesn't want to (and that I may make him feel pressure with the whole TTC thing, which happened when TTC child #1), or should I just take the chance that waiting to BD until tomorrow will be fine. I just took a digital OPK and it's negative (but sometimes those don't mean a whole lot). Thoughts? Thank, Ladies!


----------



## autigers55

herald - Honestly, if I was in your situation, I would skip going out after the conference and go home to DH so you could try and get bding in, but I definitely wouldn't wake him up, i'd just try in the am. That's just my opinion.

AFM - I think I may O in the next couple of days. I did another opk and the 2nd line is darker than the one from this morning. I'm not sure it is a definite +, but it is so close!! :happydance:


----------



## MomtoIandE

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I bribe my DH around O time if he's not in the mood :haha: I can usually think of something he really wants, and I tell him that we'll get it for him right away if we can :sex: It works every time :thumbup: :haha:


I did the exact same thing - Ha!!!! For my DH, it was always a massage... He's a sucker for a good massage :winkwink:


----------



## MomtoIandE

autigers55 said:


> Believe me, I have used bribes before, but he's already getting everything he wants at the moment bc we are going to a football game sat and he buys any games/movies he wants when it comes out. I know of something else I could do for him, but unfortunately I'm not able to do it at the moment. :blush: I understand him backing out last night bc he worked a 10hr day and his back was bothering him, but he's not getting out tonight.:haha: I'm going to make him dtd tonight and tomorrow morning :winkwink: bc he only works 4 days a week and he has some making up to do!!


We did O-3, O-1, O ... and DH was trying his hardest to get out of O+1 when I totally broke down and told him I was tired of "half-assing" my way through TTC ... that every month we'd do about 95% of what we needed to do to get there, and then burn out in the end... and then I'd get AF, and all that hard work would be for nothing!!! I told him I was sick of it, that if I was going to be disappointed, I at least wanted the comfort of knowing we did everything we could, and I didn't want to just "sit it out" on this last fertile day - He gave in - And I got my BFP at 10DPO :happydance: My point - If bribing fails, GUILT HIM INTO IT!!!!!


----------



## autigers55

I'm about to pull out everything I have in me to get him motivated bc he has been "half-assing" it these last few cycles. I swear if I have to break down and start crying, I will. I never ask for much, but this is something I refuse to back down on. I told him a little while ago that we had to bd tonight and tomorrow bc idk if we can get it in sat bc we are going to a football game. I think I'm going to O in the next few days bc the 2 opk I did today were both nearly +, the 2nd was closer than the 1st. I compared it to the + i got last cycle and its almost the same.


----------



## Tweak0605

Just a little update on me - I believe I ovulated early due to soy!! Usually ovulate at CD22-24, and this time I think I ovulated at CD20! :happydance: Super super happy, and I got wicked painful ovulation cramps as well! I'll be testing next Saturday, so we'll see if I get a soy BFP!


----------



## tmr1234

Herald~ Hope you sorted some thing out good luck in getting that egg.

Autigers~ Good luck hope you o soon.

Tweak~ Good luck i hope the TTW ends with a BFP for you.

A.F.M
I dont know why i did it but i POAS yesterday ( not FMU) and it was BFN so iam thinking on to next month. I got really down last night with it all but feeling ok today i am going to do 1 more month then if still no BFP i am going to skip Nov and may be Dec but not sure about Dec yet. I can just see me getting my bfp in Nov and Having bubs on the 3rd of August then i would have 1 on 2nd,3rd and 4th. I am sure i can only get preg in nov lol. On a good thing my temp is still up and looking good so may be i POAS to early ( I wish)


----------



## Tella

autiger > Good luck with DH, it is difficult if they have a mind of their own when it comes to TTC. Mine is also gonna be a challenge this month.

make up sex of another kind, I like it lol

FloridaGirl > :rofl: im gonna try that one, hope it works haha

Herald > If im still in time, I suppose if you are very seductive about it in the evening it will be fine but you will have to cover it up otherwise it might feel like a chore to him. My DH will not, so good luck!

MomtoIandE > Mine loves a massage as well, so it seems like a good idea. But will definitely keep the quilt trip in the arsenal as well. 
Quick question on the green tea, I have read a lot of conflicting articles regarding green tea and TTC and the efffect it has on folic acid. What did you make of it and how much and how often and when did you drink it?

tweak > Good luck, hope you covered all your bases on the BDing side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fx'd for that BFP!!!!!

tmr > so sorry about the bfn, fx'd it is just to early!!!!

AFM > Im on CD5 today, second last day of soy and im upping it to 240mg from 120mg the previous days. Cant wait for SMEP to start and to get that BFP in Nov!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone. I have been missing in action for a while. I am 10dpo and got a negative FRER and IC today:cry: Not happy. I was so hopeful, AF due in 2/3 days. I have had so many symptoms and my chart looks good. However now I am cramping and feel like AF will arrive. 
Oh and the annoying thing is I can only get Soy online and the seller took 9 days to ship it and it takes over 2 weeks to arrive so it will o be here in time for this next month. :nope:
Here is my chart
My Ovulation Chart 



MomtoIandE said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> Believe me, I have used bribes before, but he's already getting everything he wants at the moment bc we are going to a football game sat and he buys any games/movies he wants when it comes out. I know of something else I could do for him, but unfortunately I'm not able to do it at the moment. :blush: I understand him backing out last night bc he worked a 10hr day and his back was bothering him, but he's not getting out tonight.:haha: I'm going to make him dtd tonight and tomorrow morning :winkwink: bc he only works 4 days a week and he has some making up to do!!
> 
> 
> We did O-3, O-1, O ... and DH was trying his hardest to get out of O+1 when I totally broke down and told him I was tired of "half-assing" my way through TTC ... that every month we'd do about 95% of what we needed to do to get there, and then burn out in the end... and then I'd get AF, and all that hard work would be for nothing!!! I told him I was sick of it, that if I was going to be disappointed, I at least wanted the comfort of knowing we did everything we could, and I didn't want to just "sit it out" on this last fertile day - He gave in - And I got my BFP at 10DPO :happydance: My point - If bribing fails, GUILT HIM INTO IT!!!!!Click to expand...

 I am so glad that my DH is not the only one. I went off this cycle as I am so sick of putting in all the work(temps, OPKs, vitamins, etc) and him not doing his part on the most important days. I said I bet no one else hubby complains about too much sex :oops:
Talk about not pressuring your man, I was awful. He really is pretty good though. Guess I may have to try the sweet talking:winkwink:, it is starting to become a bit more like business than fun. We have been trying for over 18months now with 2 m/c. 

Really feel like AF is here early. Too scared to go to the loo and find out (sorry TMI)

Hi to all the newbies. hope soy gives you a BFP first time. 

Herald- hope you caught the egg. What did you end up doing?


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> herald - Honestly, if I was in your situation, I would skip going out after the conference and go home to DH so you could try and get bding in, but I definitely wouldn't wake him up, i'd just try in the am. That's just my opinion.
> 
> AFM - I think I may O in the next couple of days. I did another opk and the 2nd line is darker than the one from this morning. I'm not sure it is a definite +, but it is so close!! :happydance:

Thanks for the advice. I took your suggestion and went home right after conferences. It sucks to give up social time (but priorities are priorities, right?), but now I'm not worrying about whether I lessened this cycle's chances. It was nice because the DH was all about BDing last night too. Thanks for helping me make the right decision. You ladies are really great! My temp went down today...could it be an O dip? Hmmm...


----------



## herald3

Tmr - Don't lose hope yet...especially if your temp is still up. FX for you!

MomtoIandE - I love your reply about "half-assing"...I love that you brought that up to your DH. The feeling of knowing you did everything you could is so nice and eliminates some worrying.

Mammatotwo - You "more like business than fun" comment is ringing in my head. DH and I both feel that way (and he doesn't even know how much I obsess over TTC). Pretty soon we'll all have spreadsheets files going (we kind of already do with our charts)...hehe. 

Tweak - GL with getting you BFP! Keep us posted!

Tella - I'm anxious to know if upping your dosage changes O day. GL!

Have a great weekend, everyone. Let's fill it with some O's, BFP's, and lots of BDing!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Don't count yourself out yet, it still may be too early to poas!! :hugs:

Mammatotwo - TTC has been more like business than fun for us too bc we have be trying for 22 months. :coffee:

herald - Your welcome. I know it sucks having to give up social time, but sometimes it is well worth it. :winkwink: I'm just glad he was up to bding. Hopefully you O'd or are about to O!!

AFM - I was honestly thinking I was going to O this weekend bc my opk were nearly +, but I'm not so sure about it now. I did one this morning, and I thought it was +, but now I'm not so sure. After 5mins, the control line was lighter than the test line, but I let it dry out, I know I should have discarded it, but I use as a reference, and now the control line seems to be a little darker than the test line. I was feeling hopeful, but now I feel hopeless. I'm making DH bd as much as I can, since idk when my body plans to O. :sad1: I also got a question, that is if anyone knows. I have been taking a b-50 vitamin along with my prenatal bc I have read that b-6 helps lenghten lp and helps with progesterone, but I'm wondering if you all think that it could be the cause of my crazy O chart. :shrug:


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Don't count yourself out yet, it still may be too early to poas!! :hugs:
> 
> Mammatotwo - TTC has been more like business than fun for us too bc we have be trying for 22 months. :coffee:
> 
> herald - Your welcome. I know it sucks having to give up social time, but sometimes it is well worth it. :winkwink: I'm just glad he was up to bding. Hopefully you O'd or are about to O!!
> 
> AFM - I was honestly thinking I was going to O this weekend bc my opk were nearly +, but I'm not so sure about it now. I did one this morning, and I thought it was +, but now I'm not so sure. After 5mins, the control line was lighter than the test line, but I let it dry out, I know I should have discarded it, but I use as a reference, and now the control line seems to be a little darker than the test line. I was feeling hopeful, but now I feel hopeless. I'm making DH bd as much as I can, since idk when my body plans to O. :sad1: I also got a question, that is if anyone knows. I have been taking a b-50 vitamin along with my prenatal bc I have read that b-6 helps lenghten lp and helps with progesterone, but I'm wondering if you all think that it could be the cause of my crazy O chart. :shrug:

I haev not heard of B6 affecting temp, charts, etc., but I'm not very well researched in B6. I think you are doing things right by keeping up the BDing. When in doubt, BD, right? Good luck this weekend with the O! I have only used digital opk's, but I'm thinking of also getting some non-digis (for prediction purposes). But, that seems to just add more to my TTC obsession. Would you recommend non-digis?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I seem to be having the opposite problem with my DH. He is taking it worse than I am. This is only cycle #4 and I only have 1 tube to work with. So get this......He says to me the other day I don't know what I'm doing. It's my fault we are not pg yet because I can't figure out when I O. So now he has gotten an app for his phone to keep track of my cycle this month and has already planned out what days he thinks we need to bd.


----------



## autigers55

herald - I'm not well researched on the b-6 either, but I read it helped, and my dr said its ok, so i said what could it hurt. It's actually giving me energy, which I have been lacking for a long time. I've never used the digis. I've only used the test strips and I used a poas type last night for the first time. I try to keep it as cheap as possible. I've been using the Answer brand OPK strips, from Wal-Mart, for about 3 months now and it's like $18, but you get a $2 off coupon for your next purchase if you need them.

mybabyluv - I wish my DH was that involved with ttc. The only time he's happy is when AF comes. Our only problem was not Oing, but soy helped me O last cycle and hopefully it will this cycle too. If not, I have to be put on clomid.


----------



## herald3

mybabyluv3 said:


> I seem to be having the opposite problem with my DH. He is taking it worse than I am. This is only cycle #4 and I only have 1 tube to work with. So get this......He says to me the other day I don't know what I'm doing. It's my fault we are not pg yet because I can't figure out when I O. So now he has gotten an app for his phone to keep track of my cycle this month and has already planned out what days he thinks we need to bd.

I just have to say that I'm SUPER jealous of you! That's how I WANT my DH to be, but he's hot and cold about it...luckily, he's on a hot streak right now. It sucks that your DH is saying it's "your fault," it's awesome that he's so invested.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Be careful what you wish for!!! He's getting on my nerves. He won't even listen to my trying to explain how it works. Like he keeps emphasizing when af will end. I am trying to tell it that doesn't mean anything. He is being a pure dick!! My problem is i have all the signs of O and we get all bd out but O doesn't happen til later and we miss it. He told me to go all out this time with the soy. Last cycle he was like just start at 40mg. I did 80 then went up. This time I"m starting at 160.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Herald I hope today is it for you. your bd timing is looking good!


----------



## Tella

mybabyluv > it seems like the DH's are either not interested or over eager. Hope you can deal with his obsession, just try and not let it get to you. Maybe you should look into SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) and that way you will have more scheduled BD but atleast you know you catch your O.


----------



## autigers55

After what I have been through in the last 22 months, I would actually enjoy that for a little while. Sometimes I have to beg my way into bding, which is really sad. I've been with my DH for 7 yrs and we've been married for nearly 5 yrs, and we weren't even married a year before we welcomed our dd, so bding was a blessing until 22 months ago. 
Update: :happydance: I just did another opk and this is the result:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6514.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mybabyluv3

autigers55 said:


> After what I have been through in the last 22 months, I would actually enjoy that for a little while. Sometimes I have to beg my way into bding, which is really sad. I've been with my DH for 7 yrs and we've been married for nearly 5 yrs, and we weren't even married a year before we welcomed our dd, so bding was a blessing until 22 months ago.
> Update: :happydance: I just did another opk and this is the result:

Almost there, yay!!! Go get it in, lol!!

I tried to explain SMEP, but he has his own schedule in mind.


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> After what I have been through in the last 22 months, I would actually enjoy that for a little while. Sometimes I have to beg my way into bding, which is really sad. I've been with my DH for 7 yrs and we've been married for nearly 5 yrs, and we weren't even married a year before we welcomed our dd, so bding was a blessing until 22 months ago.
> Update: :happydance: I just did another opk and this is the result:

Go catch that egg! Yea! :)


----------



## Tella

Hope you catch that eggy autiger!!!!


----------



## Tella

Mybabyluv > good luck girl, my DH seems to be better with SMEP so I thought maybe yours will be too. Hope you catch that eggy quickly so that it does not become and sore point in your relationship :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Tella said:


> Mybabyluv > good luck girl, my DH seems to be better with SMEP so I thought maybe yours will be too. Hope you catch that eggy quickly so that it does not become and sore point in your relationship :hugs:

Thanks. You and me both!!


----------



## autigers55

I'm definitely going to catch that eggy, I don't care what my DH has to say we are going to bd everyday. I'll actually be getting tired of bding by the time O has passed!! The only bad thing is we are staying at my parents house this weekend bc we are going to a football game tomorrow, and I hate bding there.:blush: 

Update: I wonder if I need to also call and tell my dr that my progesterone levels need to be check sooner than the 26th. As I type, I'm having a pinching and pressure feeling in my left hip and like a poking near my right hip, I don't know if I'm going to O from both sides, but I'm just having strange feelings in that area period. :wacko:


----------



## mybabyluv3

If you feel that you may sooner then call. I have no idea about progesterone levels and when to check. Sorry, hun.


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies! 

Did anyone have wicked amounts of CM in the TWW after taking soy? I've been very, TMI, wet down there yesterday and tody. My temp also did a little dip this a.m .. since it's my 1st cycle temping, not sure what goes on there.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Ladies... sorry i havent been in here for a few days (ive been Ill and trying my hardest to get my orders stitched up and shipped out blurghhh)

Well im on CD14 and havent ovulated yet :( (i normally ovulate on CD16 on natural cycles)... My Opks are very very faint, but my Cervix has been high slightly open and very squishy for the past few days now... and today its very very high up, my OS pointing downwards (to my back), Squishy, open and ive got EWCM woop woop lol... (This cycle ive took Evening Primrose Oil to try and increase or create some EWCM, as i dont seem to get any).

Me and OH have been :sex: Alot!!! trying to get those Spermies in there ready and waiting for Mrs Eggy :D x


----------



## mybabyluv3

If you feel that you may sooner then call. I have no idea about progesterone levels and when to check. Sorry, hun.


----------



## tmr1234

Tweak0605 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Did anyone have wicked amounts of CM in the TWW after taking soy? I've been very, TMI, wet down there yesterday and tody. My temp also did a little dip this a.m .. since it's my 1st cycle temping, not sure what goes on there.

I had a LOT of creamy Cm at the start of this TWW (sorry very TMI) there was that much i had to put a pad on but sins about 5or6 DPO it has gone sticky like gummy but lots of that as well.

Well i am 11DPO and i was ready for my temps to go down today and they went up :happydance:trying not to read to much in to it but i have had a fewthings that has made me think may be like
lots of cm
vived dreams
felt realy sick when i went to bed last night
drinking loads
my bbs feel full not sore 
I am prob just lloking in to thing to much but i have been realy trying not to thins month. I am going to hold out testing untill af is late.


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope this is your month TMR! 

I think my CM has gone to sticky/gummy as of yesterday. It was like that when I got home from work and checked it. BUT, FF gave me cross-hairs :happydance: And right where I was expecting them too. I hope my temps keep rising!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - GL!! I hope this month gets you your well deserved BFP!!

tweak - GL to you too!!

AFM - My temp dipped a little and I've been having some slight O pains alternating from right to left. I also had a good bit of ewcm too (sorry tmi). I did another opk and it was +, but not nearly as dark as it was yesterday. I hope this means O will happen today!!


----------



## baby2wishes

autigers55 said:


> I'm definitely going to catch that eggy, I don't care what my DH has to say we are going to bd everyday. I'll actually be getting tired of bding by the time O has passed!! The only bad thing is we are staying at my parents house this weekend bc we are going to a football game tomorrow, and I hate bding there.:blush:
> 
> Update: I wonder if I need to also call and tell my dr that my progesterone levels need to be check sooner than the 26th. As I type, I'm having a pinching and pressure feeling in my left hip and like a poking near my right hip, I don't know if I'm going to O from both sides, but I'm just having strange feelings in that area period. :wacko:

I'm 99% sure that we conceived my daughter at my in-laws! 

As for the possible O pain on both sides. I experienced this too this cycle. It is my 1st on SI. I can usually tell which side I'll be O'ing from by the little twinges but I got little twinges and pain on both sides in the days leading up to O. I'm thinking it's the SI working it's magic!! FXFXFX!!!


----------



## autigers55

FX'd for you baby2wishes!!


----------



## herald3

autigers - Good luck on the O. I hope it happens today for you! Keep BDing (even though you're at the 'rents house)! :)

Tmr - Still have my FX for your BFP!

Tweak - Woo-hoo for the crosshairs! Gotta' love positive signs. 

AFM - I got my first EWCM EVER today! I also feel kind of crampy. I'm hoping this means O is approaching. However, my AM OPK was negative (digital). I'm hoping this afternoon's will be positive. Autigers, I think we are on a very similar schedule (I'm hoping, at least)! :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

For the ladies waiting to O, Happy Bding!!
TMR- Sounds very promising girl!
Nothing going on here. Just waiting for af to make her exit. I really hope this is the last time I see her for a long while. Tonight will be day 4 of si.


----------



## mauiaddict

Good luck tmr!

AFM I'm on cd20 and have started my period yet again after my 14 day period! This sucks. It was my 1st cycle taking soy. Should I try soy again? I had a really short cycle in i think June too, so I don't think the soy is to blame. Can you ladies look at my chart history and let me know your thoughts?


----------



## angel11

Hey TMR...I so so wish this is your month. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ Thank you. I hope you ov very soon.

Herald~ Thank you. I stared getting o pains the day before my + digi opk good luck hope you o soon and get that egg.

mybabyluv~ Thank you i wish i felt the same.

mauiaddict~ Thank you. How long have you been of depo? as it could still be affecting your afs 

Angel~ Thank you so much but i don't think it is my month but still holding on to hope.

A.F.M
My temps are STILL up but a bit down from yesterday last month i had a 12 Day LP . af should be here tomoz /tonight and my temps should of come down today .:shrug:
I am just going to not think about it untill weds (if i can hold out) and then test I got my new car yesterday:happydance: so we are going out for the day so shouldn't be to hard to day.


----------



## tmr1234

I couldnt not think

took a ic yesterday it was bfn just took a FRER with 2mu and about 1hr after a cup of tea and i thort i could see a line at about 1 min took it apart and there was a line but wasnt sure if it had coloure put it back together a looked and there IS a pink line realy faint but pink what do you think?????????

I am not getting happy aboit ti yet as i took it apart befor the 3mins and my ic's are still bfn
 



Attached Files:







Picture210.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tella

I see a LINE!!!!!! At that's on my phone! OMW, I'm keeping everythings crossed for you!! 

If its so light on the pink dye, the hormone is just to low for the other test. praying for a strong + later/tomorrow!


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you but i am not sure i think i did some thing to it by taking it apart for the 10 min but i *think* i seen the line befor the 10 min wasnt looking at my watch


----------



## herald3

Tmr	- I see a line too...also on my phone. :) can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## herald3

I don't understand why my temps keep getting lower. I'm hoping O is near...or at least happens. I'm starting to get impatient.


----------



## mauiaddict

tmr1234 said:


> Autigers~ Thank you. I hope you ov very soon.
> 
> Herald~ Thank you. I stared getting o pains the day before my + digi opk good luck hope you o soon and get that egg.
> 
> mybabyluv~ Thank you i wish i felt the same.
> 
> mauiaddict~ Thank you. How long have you been of depo? as it could still be affecting your afs
> 
> Angel~ Thank you so much but i don't think it is my month but still holding on to hope.
> 
> A.F.M
> My temps are STILL up but a bit down from yesterday last month i had a 12 Day LP . af should be here tomoz /tonight and my temps should of come down today .:shrug:
> I am just going to not think about it untill weds (if i can hold out) and then test I got my new car yesterday:happydance: so we are going out for the day so shouldn't be to hard to day.

yeah, I had my last depo shot in Oct 2010, but I guess it could still be affecting everything :-( 

Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Mammatotwo

tmr1234 said:


> I couldnt not think
> 
> took a ic yesterday it was bfn just took a FRER with 2mu and about 1hr after a cup of tea and i thort i could see a line at about 1 min took it apart and there was a line but wasnt sure if it had coloure put it back together a looked and there IS a pink line realy faint but pink what do you think?????????
> 
> I am not getting happy aboit ti yet as i took it apart befor the 3mins and my ic's are still bfn

OMG congrats that is a definite positive. FRER are very sensitive so you would see a positive with that test first. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I have taken mine apart and still nothing appeared, if anything you would see an indent line not a pink line you have on your test. It is a good line whoooo hooooo!!


----------



## mauiaddict

Ok so like I said I thought I was starting my period yesterday... now apparently it was just one day of bleeding. It was heavy when it started but then tapered off right away and was light by evening and gone by this morning. Weird! So yeah I had my last depo shot one year ago and started TTC 9 months ago, and this was my 1st cycle using soy. My temps have been all over the place in the last week but I was out of town and in a hotel and not sleeping very well either. So I'm hoping it will settle down now that I'm at home. I guess I'll keep up on the OPKs and keep my fingers crossed for a late O (better than no O which is all I've gotten so far since coming off of Depo!). My OPK last Weds was pretty dark but not as dark as the control. I just wish I knew what was going on with my body...


----------



## mybabyluv3

TMR - a new car and possibly a new baby. You are on a roll!!! I so see it too. You know you're not supposed to take it apart that early, but if you saw it before that, I think this is it. Can't wait for another test. Are you going to wait or try again later? lol! I can't wait.


----------



## tmr1234

I thourt i seen some thing but it didnt seem like it had coloure so took it apart and could defo see a line but when i put it back together it was there and so pink i have just looked at it agane i know i shouldnt but it is still there but fadding.

Thank you so much for all your help i am going to hold out for a few days and if af dosnt come then i will test agane.


----------



## Tella

tmr1234 said:


> I thourt i seen some thing but it didnt seem like it had coloure so took it apart and could defo see a line but when i put it back together it was there and so pink i have just looked at it agane i know i shouldnt but it is still there but fadding.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help i am going to hold out for a few days and if af dosnt come then i will test agane.

We gonna go :wacko:, hope the week passes quickly so we can get a definite BFP!!! I know AF is not coming!


----------



## tmr1234

I think i allready am this month has been so strang and not easy at all but if it is a BFP then it has all be werth every bit of it. I realy feel like af isnt coming as my cervix are closed and feel realy small and realy soft when af is going to come they go low hard and open a few few days befor.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm om my phone & I can see that line no doubt!! You're our 24th soy BFP I'm sure!!! Please don't wait so long to test again!!!

Xx


----------



## Tweak0605

TMR!! I definitely see a line!! :happydance:


----------



## autigers55

herald - We might be on the same schedule. Hopefully O will happen soon for you. We did bd at my parents house. :blush:

tmr - I definitely can see 2 lines. Hopefully this is your BFP you have been waiting for!! I hope the next few days go by fast so you can know for sure.

AFM - I had one heck of a day yesterday. :wacko: My temp dipped, had O pains all day long, dh and I did get to bd, but then we had to head out to a football game. Once we got there, I swear we walked 5 miles while we were there and having O at the same time was horrible. as of this morning, my temp went up, but I'm not sure it is right bc I had extra blankets on me and a heater on. I'm going to wait to see what my temp is like tomorrow to know whether or not today's temp spike was correct. I did get a negative opk today so dh and I may just bd tonight just to be safe.


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ Thank you i have just done an ic and it has a v v v faint lane but lighter that the frer so i am not sure it is there it may be my eyes or my ics are not working.

Tweak~ Thank you i hope it is my BFP.

autigers~ If you didn't ov with them pains then i will eat my hat i think the temps rise is your o rise so try and bd again today just to cover it and then relax for that bfp in 2 week.

A.F.M

Well my temps are STILL up and i am due AF today like i said i did a test but there is hardly a line there but there was nothing at all yesterday on my ic's. If this is not it my body is playing a very bad joke on me as i am peeing for the UK and so sleepy i can keep my eyes open past 6 PM. My cervix are still closed and feel really small like there is not much there and really soft.

If no af today i will do my last frer in the morning.


----------



## Tella

STAY AWAY WITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE WANT A BFP FOR TMR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fx'd for you!!!! But if there is a line there is a line :) I cant wait anymore!!!


----------



## angel11

Hey tmr1234.....:flower:

So, this part right here, yes this part, is where I sit back in my chair with my feet on the table and say (with a huge grin on my face)....I told you so :happydance:

I knew this was your month. That is a definite BFP!!


----------



## MommyMel

A line is a line.............. CONGRATS !!!! :happydance::baby::happydance:
I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.............

yippeee !!! :happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

agel you just made me lol iam still not going to say yes i am preg untill i see a good line so going to stress for another day or so


----------



## Madrid98

If you want to doubt, then doubt but I'm naming you our 24th bfp on the thread. If yesterday's ic was bfn & today it has a faint line then you are pregnant!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

X


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you i have just done a clear blue +/- and i am not sure it had a very thin blue line that has gone thicker but it is so faint that i think i am seeing things

:hissy: I realy think i am going a bit mad with all this :wacko:

I took the clear blue apart *after the time* and it is a strang test the blue line that is the - is a blue pice of the cassing not on the test strip ?!?!?!


----------



## mauiaddict

Well after all my whining about my mid cycle bleeding, now FF has given me dotted crosshairs last Weds the 12th! That *was* the day of my darkest OPK, so who knows. My temps are still all over the place but do seem to overall be higher. Hopefully I O'd somewhere between the 11th and 14th bc our BDing should be pretty good timing wise for those days.

Of course, FF gives me dotted crosshairs just about every cycle and then takes them away later :( So I'm not getting my hopes up too much but to O for the very first time on my first soy cycle would just be so exciting!


----------



## mybabyluv3

mauiaddict said:


> Well after all my whining about my mid cycle bleeding, now FF has given me dotted crosshairs last Weds the 12th! That *was* the day of my darkest OPK, so who knows. My temps are still all over the place but do seem to overall be higher. Hopefully I O'd somewhere between the 11th and 14th bc our BDing should be pretty good timing wise for those days.
> 
> Of course, FF gives me dotted crosshairs just about every cycle and then takes them away later :( So I'm not getting my hopes up too much but to O for the very first time on my first soy cycle would just be so exciting!

I'm sorry you're going through all this drama over O. I know all too well about the dotted crosshairs. Hope you caught that eggie! Did my last dose last night. Hope this cycle goes a little more smoothly.


----------



## Tella

tmr1234 said:


> Thank you i have just done a clear blue +/- and i am not sure it had a very thin blue line that has gone thicker but it is so faint that i think i am seeing things
> 
> :hissy: I realy think i am going a bit mad with all this :wacko:
> 
> I took the clear blue apart *after the time* and it is a strang test the blue line that is the - is a blue pice of the cassing not on the test strip ?!?!?!

Your still very early only 13DPO and the hormone is just still low, you will get a stonger + later in the week. But even your temps are in the same region as your temps with your previous + in 2008. I believe it is it, a July baby for you :D


----------



## mauiaddict

tmr1234 said:


> Thank you i have just done a clear blue +/- and i am not sure it had a very thin blue line that has gone thicker but it is so faint that i think i am seeing things
> 
> :hissy: I realy think i am going a bit mad with all this :wacko:
> 
> I took the clear blue apart *after the time* and it is a strang test the blue line that is the - is a blue pice of the cassing not on the test strip ?!?!?!

I have never taken a blue dye test so I'm no help to you, but I can imagine the stress you are feeling! Take another FRER tomorrow or the day after, I am sure it will still be +!


----------



## mauiaddict

mybabyluv3 said:


> I'm sorry you're going through all this drama over O. I know all too well about the dotted crosshairs. Hope you caught that eggie! Did my last dose last night. Hope this cycle goes a little more smoothly.

Do you think you really O'd last cycle where FF gave you the dotted crosshairs? 

FXd for you this cycle! Let's get our soy BFPs!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

*TMR* - I definitely saw a line on that FRER ... not sure what's up with today's test?! If I were you, I'd hold it (without drinking anything) for 3-4 hrs & then POAS ... and then UPDATE US!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

I held it for 3 hrs and it allmost killed me to do the clear blue 1 i am running for a wee every 3/4 of a hr i will try the frer in the morning and see what happens i have 2 digis on the way so i will do them when they come if no af


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> Mybabyluv~ sorry AF got you good luck for this cycle.
> 
> Rin~ Has that AF showed yet or a BFP?? Do you know when you defo ov'd maybe you ov'd late and that is why no af or bfp yet???
> 
> Babee_Bugs~ I think you will ov soon good luck and keep bding.
> 
> Babykiser~ They are some nice words i also know how hard it is when you want some thing so bad and it is just taking a life time to get there your self but i also know what it is like when you do and it makes all the waiting and crying and every just melt away and you think well on the grand scale of things it is worth the wait. Good luck hun.
> 
> Jeoestteich~ Good luck for this month hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> A.F.M
> 
> Sorry about the down days i have just not felt right with every thing that is going on in my life at the mo but all is sorted *i think* Just need to make my mind up if to let my car go for £2000 i have it up for £2500 but some one has asked if i will take £2000. I love my car but my dad has just got a new car and is selling his old 1 well only 2 yrs old and mine is 7 so i think i may just take the £2000.
> On the TTC thing I am 8DPO and feel nonthing at all but my chart sort of looks like my chart when i got my BFP with my LO If it gose up tomoz it will be on the right track.

Still no :witch:, on CD 42 or so. No cramps, no nothing. 

:witch: can go 4-5 months without showing her face, so who knows...:dohh:

With her schedule, I might not even get another period til February. :cry:


Still, insurance woes are almost fixed ( *knock on wood* ) , so maybe a visit to the Dr to sort out my irregularity isn't far behind, and DH said if Dr's appts and the like are covered by insurance, he doesn't care if we TTC!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Just stay positive. If your test doesn't tell you that your pg, then the going to the bathroom a lot should!

mauiaddict - My temps have been all over the place this cycle too. Hopefully where you were given crosshairs is the day you O'd.

Rin - Sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hopefully you can get in to see a dr bc I know you must be miserable sitting there waiting for the :witch: to show.

AFM - My temp was a little bit lower than yesterday's, but not by much. I think it was a little higher due to using a heater bc I used extra blankets last night and had a fan on and the difference was by .18 degrees. So i think I did O on saturday bc those O pains I was having felt like some one was stabbing me from the front and then from the back. I almost cried bc it hurt so bad. Yesterday I didn't really have any pains, but today I feel little twinges. DH and I bd just to be safe last night, but I did a opk this morning just to see the results and it was - but there are still 2 lines visible, I guess the - opk I got yesterday was due to drinking too much. I'm all confused this cycle. I planned to call my dr and change my progesterone level test to an earlier date, but idk what to do now. Is it possible to still be getting 2 lines on an opk 2 days after O? I'm only doing them to make sure O has already happened bc according to my ticker I should O on cd 19, and my progesterone levels are being tested on the 26th, which is 7 dpo for cd 19. :shrug:


----------



## mauiaddict

autigers55 said:


> AFM - My temp was a little bit lower than yesterday's, but not by much. I think it was a little higher due to using a heater bc I used extra blankets last night and had a fan on and the difference was by .18 degrees. So i think I did O on saturday bc those O pains I was having felt like some one was stabbing me from the front and then from the back. I almost cried bc it hurt so bad. Yesterday I didn't really have any pains, but today I feel little twinges. DH and I bd just to be safe last night, but I did a opk this morning just to see the results and it was - but there are still 2 lines visible, I guess the - opk I got yesterday was due to drinking too much. I'm all confused this cycle. I planned to call my dr and change my progesterone level test to an earlier date, but idk what to do now. Is it possible to still be getting 2 lines on an opk 2 days after O? I'm only doing them to make sure O has already happened bc according to my ticker I should O on cd 19, and my progesterone levels are being tested on the 26th, which is 7 dpo for cd 19. :shrug:

Yeah I'll bet you O'd on Sat! I am pretty sure two lines on the OPK even after O is normal, since we normally do have LH in our system even when not surging. FXd for both of us! If you O'd on Sat when would you test? If I O'd on Weds I will probably test on 10/22 bc I am always way too eager to test! 

I was just using the temp adjuster on FF for 2dpo bc I woke up at 3:30 and really had to pee, so I took it then, and then again when I woke up for good at 5:30 and it went from 97.5 to 97.7, so originally I used the 97.5 temp, but FF says with the ajduster it should have actually been 97.9 so I went with that. It raised my coverline quite a bit, but my overall pattern is less jaggedy after O than it was before. I might change it back to 97.5 but I don't know :shrug:


----------



## MomtoIandE

So I went for more blood work this morning (OB panel) - guess they're testing for things like RH factor, iron levels, etc, etc. And then my ultrasound is on Friday!!! I cannot wait to see my little Soy bean!!! It's like until you hear that HB, you're still on pins & needles...


----------



## autigers55

mauiaddict said:


> Yeah I'll bet you O'd on Sat! I am pretty sure two lines on the OPK even after O is normal, since we normally do have LH in our system even when not surging. FXd for both of us! If you O'd on Sat when would you test? If I O'd on Weds I will probably test on 10/22 bc I am always way too eager to test!
> 
> I was just using the temp adjuster on FF for 2dpo bc I woke up at 3:30 and really had to pee, so I took it then, and then again when I woke up for good at 5:30 and it went from 97.5 to 97.7, so originally I used the 97.5 temp, but FF says with the ajduster it should have actually been 97.9 so I went with that. It raised my coverline quite a bit, but my overall pattern is less jaggedy after O than it was before. I might change it back to 97.5 but I don't know :shrug:

I've got my Fx'd too. I read somewhere just a few mins ago that I could still be getting 2 lines, so I'm not going to worry about it. I think I'm going to test the 29th. That is exactly 2 weeks after O. I'm just worried I won't make it until then bc I'm thinking I might have a short lp bc AF got me a week early last month and it caused my lp to be 8 days. I think I'm definitely going to call my dr just to be safe and ask if I can possible reschedule my progesterone test. I woke up at 3:30 this morning bc I had to pee, so I did my temp and it was 97.48. I normally take it at 5:15. I didn't bother taking it again bc I had at least 3 hrs of sleep already.


----------



## tmr1234

mauiaddict said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - My temp was a little bit lower than yesterday's, but not by much. I think it was a little higher due to using a heater bc I used extra blankets last night and had a fan on and the difference was by .18 degrees. So i think I did O on saturday bc those O pains I was having felt like some one was stabbing me from the front and then from the back. I almost cried bc it hurt so bad. Yesterday I didn't really have any pains, but today I feel little twinges. DH and I bd just to be safe last night, but I did a opk this morning just to see the results and it was - but there are still 2 lines visible, I guess the - opk I got yesterday was due to drinking too much. I'm all confused this cycle. I planned to call my dr and change my progesterone level test to an earlier date, but idk what to do now. Is it possible to still be getting 2 lines on an opk 2 days after O? I'm only doing them to make sure O has already happened bc according to my ticker I should O on cd 19, and my progesterone levels are being tested on the 26th, which is 7 dpo for cd 19. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I'll bet you O'd on Sat! I am pretty sure two lines on the OPK even after O is normal, since we normally do have LH in our system even when not surging. FXd for both of us! If you O'd on Sat when would you test? If I O'd on Weds I will probably test on 10/22 bc I am always way too eager to test!
> 
> I was just using the temp adjuster on FF for 2dpo bc I woke up at 3:30 and really had to pee, so I took it then, and then again when I woke up for good at 5:30 and it went from 97.5 to 97.7, so originally I used the 97.5 temp, but FF says with the ajduster it should have actually been 97.9 so I went with that. It raised my coverline quite a bit, but my overall pattern is less jaggedy after O than it was before. I might change it back to 97.5 but I don't know :shrug:Click to expand...


If you went back to sleep after you got up you should ues your 2nd temp as getting up then going bak to bed for a few hrs shouldnt make much diff


----------



## Babykiser

big congrats to u tmr on your :bfp: :happydance: very happy for u!!!!

i see there are a few girls ovulating or coming close to it....good luck catching that eggy!! have fun :sex: i hope we see many more :bfp: this month :dust:


as for me: i got my smiley face yesterday on cd14 and i had a huge temp drop, my temp was way up today so im thinking i O'd yesterday. but i wont know for sure until i get a few more days of high temps! dh and i dtd cd 13, 14, 15 and i plan on it tomorrow on cd 16, hope we catch that egg!!

also i have a question for u ladies....i have been taking baby aspirin since my last cycle, does anyone know if i should stop after ovulation? or should i continue? i read on the site somewhere that aspirin can hurt implantation...not sure how correct that is. also has any one ever had a progesterone check? can i just call my dr and ask for one or does the dr need to have a reason to do it? thanks in advance girls!!

sorry my post was so long, but im done now!!!! :dust: for everyone


----------



## midg08

Hey Babykiser,
This is what I have found out related to baby asprin.
"Baby aspirin helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus. This, in turn, makes the uterine lining healthier, and helps with successful implantation. Other studies suggest that aspirin actually increases the amount of activity in your ovaries, and allows your ovaries to release multiple eggs during ovulation. Some health care providers may actually prescribe baby aspirin if you are having trouble with fertility issues."
that was from https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html

It doesn't say if you should stop taking it at Ovulation but I am guessing, No. I think I read somewhere else that you should ask your dr if you should continue it once you are pregnant. 
Hope this helps


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks Midg08. Very helpful information.


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys well i really dont think that it was a BFP like i said as my temps hit the floor today so just waiting on af now. Not sure what to do next cycle


----------



## lilyflower

After doing days of research I have decided to start taking 200 MG of SI tomorrow on CD 3. I'm really excited. My doctor prescribed Clomid to me, but I wanted to try natural first. I am currently on Cycle number 14.

Anyone who got pregnant have Endometriosis? Thanks!


----------



## Tella

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys well i really dont think that it was a BFP like i said as my temps hit the floor today so just waiting on af now. Not sure what to do next cycle

Dont loose hope yet, you are still well above your coverline! I still believe this your BFP!!!!


----------



## Tella

lilyflower said:


> After doing days of research I have decided to start taking 200 MG of SI tomorrow on CD 3. I'm really excited. My doctor prescribed Clomid to me, but I wanted to try natural first. I am currently on Cycle number 14.
> 
> Anyone who got pregnant have Endometriosis? Thanks!

Hi Lily, welcome :wave:

I also have Endo and are TTC. After 2 rounds of Clomid which failed, I've started soy and just finished my first round and praying for a BFP.

Good luck!


----------



## herald3

MomtoIandE - So cool that your ultrasound is coming up...what an exciting time!

Lily - Good luck with this natural cycle. Your turn for a BFP is long overdue!

Tmr - Keep your head up. 

Tella - Good luck getting your O. I hope this first round of soy is successful for you.

Babykiser - Woo-hoo for ovulation! I hope you catch that eggy! 

Autigers - Hope you caught the egg...hope the TWW goes by quickly for you. 

AFM - I'm still waiting to O. I'm on my first soy cycle, so I'm not sure what to expect. I'm starting to think I'm not going to O this cycle, as my temps seem to be all over. But, I seem to still be getting some signs (EWCM today). So, I don't know. I guess we keep BDing until I O or go in for my progesterone test (Monday) to inform the doc that I had another cycle without an O. Hmmm...


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys well i really dont think that it was a BFP like i said as my temps hit the floor today so just waiting on af now. Not sure what to do next cycle

Try not to read into your temps too much. :hugs:

Hoping it's still a :bfp: for you.


----------



## autigers55

momtoIandE - That's awesome that your getting first US for your soy bean!!

tmr - Don't count yourself out yet. If you took your temp at a different time, maybe that could be the reason it was lower. Like Tella said, your still above your coverline. Just hang in there. :hugs:

lilyflower - Welcome!! I also decided to try soy before I had to use clomid. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll probably have to use clomid.

herald - How long were your cycles before using soy? 

AFM - FF gave me crosshairs for cd 15, Sat, so hopefully I caught that eggy. Now if time could just fly by, I would feel a lot better. I'm so scared I'm going to have another short LP. I called my dr yesterday to see if I could change my progesterone test to an earlier date, and they still haven't called me back. I've got my fx'd tightly that this is my month bc DH and I are just about burnt out on ttc. I don't think I can handle being disappointed anymore.


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> momtoIandE - That's awesome that your getting first US for your soy bean!!
> 
> tmr - Don't count yourself out yet. If you took your temp at a different time, maybe that could be the reason it was lower. Like Tella said, your still above your coverline. Just hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> lilyflower - Welcome!! I also decided to try soy before I had to use clomid. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll probably have to use clomid.
> 
> herald - How long were your cycles before using soy?
> 
> AFM - FF gave me crosshairs for cd 15, Sat, so hopefully I caught that eggy. Now if time could just fly by, I would feel a lot better. I'm so scared I'm going to have another short LP. I called my dr yesterday to see if I could change my progesterone test to an earlier date, and they still haven't called me back. I've got my fx'd tightly that this is my month bc DH and I are just about burnt out on ttc. I don't think I can handle being disappointed anymore.

My cycles have always been REALLY long. It had been over 90 days since my last period (before taking Provera this month). Therefore, I won't be too shocked if I don't ovulate soon (or at all this cycle). If I don't ovulate this month or next (according to pregesterone tests), I will probably be put on clomid (just as I was for my first child). I am just hoping I don't it would happen naturally this time (apparently, "restarting" with provera sometimes gets things back on track).


----------



## danielled5109

I hope everyone catches the egg this month! I got my positive opk this morning. My temps are all over the place. I have restless sleep almost everynight. I wonder if that is affecting my temps. Hopefully can BD with DH tonight and tomorrow and maybe the next day. It's hard cause he works a lot and is always tired. He says I make him feel bad if he doesnt want to. Not sure what he doesnt understand about there only being a few days a month I can get pregnant. Frustrating sometimes cause he says he wants a baby as much as I do but when it comes down to BD I feel like I have to force him. Any of you guys have issues with this?


----------



## Tweak0605

danielled5109 said:


> I hope everyone catches the egg this month! I got my positive opk this morning. My temps are all over the place. I have restless sleep almost everynight. I wonder if that is affecting my temps. Hopefully can BD with DH tonight and tomorrow and maybe the next day. It's hard cause he works a lot and is always tired. He says I make him feel bad if he doesnt want to. Not sure what he doesnt understand about there only being a few days a month I can get pregnant. Frustrating sometimes cause he says he wants a baby as much as I do but when it comes down to BD I feel like I have to force him. Any of you guys have issues with this?

Good luck! I had the same issue with my DH. He always said "he didn't feel like it" when I told him we needed to BD. Well, I got sick of it, and told him that I didn't feel like he wanted it as much as I did, and after 2 m/c's, I want it so incredibly more now. I think that upset him, because he said he did want it as much. I told him he needed to game up, and start trying then. It basically worked, because after our fight, he was more willing to cooperate. Maybe talk to him, let him know you only have a 2-3 day window of getting pregnant a month. I don't think my DH knew how little a time frame I had to get pregnant each month.


----------



## danielled5109

Thanks Tweak0605! Sorry for you losses. We have had some fights over it and finally when I think we are on the same page the same thing happens. I have also asked him to do other things to help like drinking less and says no if wants a drink he will have one. Very frustrating when I will try anything if it will help. I too have had 2 miscarriages and would pretty much do anything to get a BFP!


----------



## Tweak0605

danielled5109 said:


> Thanks Tweak0605! Sorry for you losses. We have had some fights over it and finally when I think we are on the same page the same thing happens. I have also asked him to do other things to help like drinking less and says no if wants a drink he will have one. Very frustrating when I will try anything if it will help. I too have had 2 miscarriages and would pretty much do anything to get a BFP!

Sorry for your losses as well :hugs:

Sounds like exactly me and my DH. Just when I thought it worked, he started the whole "I don't feel like it" thing all over again. I actually think this cycle was the 1st cycle we didn't have fight about BDing. And we've been TTC since last November. I think some of my talk last cycle actually got to him, and made him understand a little bit. I hope you can get your DH to cooperate :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

herald - That could be the reason you haven't O'd yet bc your cycles were long and AF had to be induced. When I came off bc, my cycles got really messed up and ranged from 45-75 days. So it took me a long time to get them fairly regular. Monday isn't that far away, so hopefully you will get some answers. I know I'm ready to get some answers. I called my dr's office 24 hrs ago about changing my progesterone test and I still haven't heard from them. I told my DH it will be their fault if I don't get pg bc we did our part. How long has it been since you got pg with your first? I got pg in June 2007 and had dd in feb 2008 and was on bc for 2 years. So I blame bc for me not Oing.

danielled - Sorry about your losses. :hugs:I've only had a chemical, but it was still hard on me. My DH really wants to run away from me when I tell him it's time to bd. We bd from the first + opk, friday, until the day after O, sunday. So when I told him we had to bd one more time on the day after O, he got mad and told me he didnt want to hear anything about bding again. He was so relieved that he didn't have to do anything yesterday. He also drinks when I ask him not too. It's not easy to convince a man not to drink.

Tweak - Sorry about your losses too. :hugs:


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> herald - That could be the reason you haven't O'd yet bc your cycles were long and AF had to be induced. When I came off bc, my cycles got really messed up and ranged from 45-75 days. So it took me a long time to get them fairly regular. Monday isn't that far away, so hopefully you will get some answers. I know I'm ready to get some answers. I called my dr's office 24 hrs ago about changing my progesterone test and I still haven't heard from them. I told my DH it will be their fault if I don't get pg bc we did our part. How long has it been since you got pg with your first? I got pg in June 2007 and had dd in feb 2008 and was on bc for 2 years. So I blame bc for me not Oing.
> 
> danielled - Sorry about your losses. :hugs:I've only had a chemical, but it was still hard on me. My DH really wants to run away from me when I tell him it's time to bd. We bd from the first + opk, friday, until the day after O, sunday. So when I told him we had to bd one more time on the day after O, he got mad and told me he didnt want to hear anything about bding again. He was so relieved that he didn't have to do anything yesterday. He also drinks when I ask him not too. It's not easy to convince a man not to drink.
> 
> Tweak - Sorry about your losses too. :hugs:

I had my daughter somewhat recently (May 2011). I never went back on birth control, as we want our children pretty close together (if possible). I did not breastfeed, so the doctor thought that I would ovulate for sure by week 12. At the 12 week mark (July 27th appt.), we were given the "go ahead" to TTC again (with progesterone tests starting in October...this month...if no signs of ovulation had occurred...which they haven't). Because I have never had regular cycles (it took us over a year to conceive DD), he says that I can consider clomid (again...was also on it for conceving DD) if I don't ovulate by December (according to progesterone tests). So, I'm not totally shocked that I haven't ovulated, but I'm still waitin' for it. :) Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## autigers55

I would have loved to ttc my 2nd child after my dd, but I had to wait at least a year bc I had a c-section. By the time a year came around, I was too exhausted to have another one, so that is why we wanted to wait until our dd was almost 2. I guess if going on clomid will get us both a 2nd child, it will be well worth it.


----------



## tmr1234

Morning ladys Thank you so much for all your words and confurt for the last cycle you are all really lovey ladys but it is back to cd1 for me.

My story
Go up yesterday to temp drops had to go to the gps any way so when i was there i got talking about ttc she did a PT and it cam eout bfn so she did blood work as i was late. She put them on fast track so i could get them the same day. Any way she rang me at 5pm and said my HCG was 3.9 and she thinks eather i am really early preg or having a chem any way got off the phone to her and started :cry: I had been so down all day that i just couldnt stop. Went to the loo and there was my af. That started me off :cry: agane but i have woke up to day with a new cycle and a new way of thinking 

I WILL GET MY BFP THIS CYCLE!!!!!!

so thank you so much ladys :hugs: I am doing 1 last try of soy 1-5 as last month it messed me up dooing it later. So on to my 3rd month of soy


----------



## Tella

herald > My temps are also all over the place, but just keep faith it will work! Keep on doing OPK's and continue to BD till it is confirmed with temps, is the best solution.

autiger > Good luck with the test, hope you get it soon and that your LP is a decent length, so that it can give the bean time to make itself at home! Fx'd for a BFP!!!!!!

danielled > I've had exactly the same with my DH, but this cycle he has actually been quite in tune with me and TTC, which is strange. We are following SMEP and so far it has been successful, I just hope it lasts untill I have O confirmed. Good luck girl, maybe you shouldn&#8217;t tell him and just do it sneaky and see if he picks up on it. Someone else also suggested exchanging favours like a massage etc. Im not even going down the road of drinking, im just leaving it. His SA was fine, will have another done in 2 months if we are still not preg and if it is worse then he is going to do something about it whether or not he likes it.

tmr > :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2:
Im sooooo sorry to hear that the witch got you! A good cry always help to get the emotions out and strength for the next cycle. I know I am very emotional the day AF arrives and it gets better from there on. like you said before, you will have another August baby :D.

AFM > CD10, my temps are crazy. This morning it is VERY low, don&#8217;t know what to take from it. My saliva microscope is showing ferning and I think it is complete but it is very early. Will start with OPK's today, I just hope the Soy is not gonna give me false positives.


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you if i do fall this month i would be due end of july so not an august but not far off.


----------



## angel11

Hey tmr1234.:flower:I know exactly how you feel as I have had these crying days so many times in the past few months. I have tried my best this cycle not to think about it but it is so difficult. Every little twinge makes me think that maybe we should BD etc. And then I make it worse by coming onto BnB and looking at the bump pictures and the BFP announcements. :cry:

Either way, a big hug to you all the way from the other side of the world and here's to hoping that this month we both get our BFP and have July 2012 babies. Now go and enjoy a well deserved glass of wine and relax. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you angel did af come for you or are you still waiting?


----------



## angel11

Hey hun. AF came loud and clear. The heaviest and most painful that I have had it. I am now on cycle 7 and 8 months of TTC. Not sure which CD I am today as I am not temping or OPK or anything. AF stopped about a week ago so ovulation should happen some time next week. Have been getting twinges again on my left side but will not use OPK or anything this month. Also didn't use soy. 

Hoping that I can just have a normal month of no worries and who knows, maybe it will happen.


----------



## tmr1234

I did that after 22 month of TTc my LO i gave up every thing apart from temping but i didnt look at it 100s of time a day and hope some thing would jusmp out at me and i got my BFP.
Good luck you are so going to get that BFP if any should YOU should.


----------



## angel11

aaah hun, thanks so much. I really hope so. My mom is coming to visit this November. She also just finished chemo therapy for breast cancer so the last time we saw each other, we both were in the middle of chemo treatment. So I would so love to be able to be pregnant and give her the news. She is going for a scan again on thursday to see if she is still in remission. 

Good luck to you and I am praying for a BFP for you too!!


----------



## tmr1234

That must be so hard for you bouth to go throw that. I hope you bouth stay safe and well and not have to go throw any more of it. 
A friend of mine died last year due to brest cancer but it spred realy fast she was only 6 months past finding out and only 26. It was such a shock as she was fit and well and only found out because she had to have a mamagram (sp) as her mum got b/c when she was her age.


----------



## mybabyluv3

angel11 said:


> aaah hun, thanks so much. I really hope so. My mom is coming to visit this November. She also just finished chemo therapy for breast cancer so the last time we saw each other, we both were in the middle of chemo treatment. So I would so love to be able to be pregnant and give her the news. She is going for a scan again on thursday to see if she is still in remission.
> 
> Good luck to you and I am praying for a BFP for you too!!

I hope everything goes well with your mom. I lost my dad in January to cancer. So happy for you that you came through it. Maybe taking a relaxed approach is the best way for you to go. Hope it gives you your BFP!

TMR- so sorry to hear your news. Glad you are feeling better today. Sticky Beans for all of us this cycle!!!!


----------



## herald3

Autigers - I'm not against clomid, but the increase in risk for multiples (even though the percentage is still small) scares me a little bit. I will definitely go on it if my doctor recommends it again. Hey, it worked for child #1. :) Also, I saw you got your crosshairs! :)

TMR - I love that you are being positive about starting a new cycle. It makes me smile and it makes me jealous (I REALLY want to be more postive like you). :)

Tella - It sounds like O is near! Good luck!

Angel - Good for you for having a cycle with no worries...it might be just what you need! :)

AFM - There really is no news to report. Temps are still kind of weird, CM is still watery-like. I'm still hoping for O. Have a great day, Ladies!


----------



## Rin731

:hugs: Tmr1234


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Sorry hun. :hugs: I don't blame you for crying it out bc sometimes you just have too in order to move one. It's great that your staying positive about this new cycle. Hopefully this will be the cycle that gets you a well deserved BFP!! :dust:

angel - Hope your mom gets better. For everything you have gone/going through, you definitely deserve a BFP too. Hopefully this carefree cycle is the key. GL and lots of :dust:

herald - Yeah, I got my crosshairs for the day I thought I O'd. :happydance: I know it's scary knowing you could get more than more child by just taking a little pill. I know if I get put on it it will definitely increase my chances bc I believe twins and I think triplets run in my family. :wacko:

AFM - I've had to call my dr again just to see if I can up my progesterone test to friday, so now I'm back to waiting for a call :coffee:. I don't know what is driving me more crazy, this 2ww or my dr's office being super lazy. I just want some answers. I was hoping I would be able to give my DH a late bday present, his bday is Monday, but idk if i'm going to get a BFP. I've got my fx'd bc I'm symptom spotting and so far I'm not cramping as bad as I was last cycle. I need to quit symptom spotting, but it's just so hard.


----------



## Madrid98

tmr so sorry sweety! It's so sad when we get our hopes up by a false negative. But don't worry one bit. We'll have July babies!!!

XX


----------



## autigers55

I finally heard from my dr's office, they want me to get blood work done Friday morning, but I still have to go see my dr on the 26th. I'm hoping my progesterone levels are good. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until I get some results.


----------



## Babykiser

hello ladies hope everyone is doing well :)

sending you lots of :hugs: tmr, im sorry hun. im glad u have a positive attitude :) u will get your bfp soon enough :)

well im on cd 17 today and still waiting for ovulation :( i got a positive opk on cd 14 and nothing yet!! i hope it comes soon.....ugh getting a little antsy!!!

*autigers* - did u ask your dr for a progesterone check or did the dr want to do them? just curious how to go about getting one.


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> hello ladies hope everyone is doing well :)
> 
> sending you lots of :hugs: tmr, im sorry hun. im glad u have a positive attitude :) u will get your bfp soon enough :)
> 
> well im on cd 17 today and still waiting for ovulation :( i got a positive opk on cd 14 and nothing yet!! i hope it comes soon.....ugh getting a little antsy!!!
> 
> *autigers* - did u ask your dr for a progesterone check or did the dr want to do them? just curious how to go about getting one.


When I went to the dr in Aug I told my dr that I didnt think I was Oing, so that is when he mentioned a progesterone test. Well, it never got scheduled, so when I had a short LP last cycle, after Oing for the 1st time in months, I called and asked what I needed to do and my dr scheduled the progesterone test. If you think your not Oing or if you think you might have low progesterone, then I would mention it to your dr and see what they think. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone,

tmr- I am so sorry:hugs::hugs:I was really hoping for you. 

autigers55- Good luck with your blood test Friday

babykisser- have you kept taking OPKs? I get positives for 3 days and even then the next 2 days are quite dark but not as dark as the true positives. I also can get a one positive or very nearly pos on day 13 on soy and then again on day 18. 19 and 20 and ovulate on day 19. Maybe keep testing. Hope you ovulate soon. 

angel11- I hope you get a BFP in time for your mums visit. Hoping her scan goes well on Thursday and she stays in remission. :hugs:

AFM- CD3 a new cycle begins. I am now on cycle 4 of soy. I have read that you only do 6 months of soy and then read somewhere else only 3. Oh well I have already begun, but this may have to be my last. Hope it works. Was really hoping to be pregnant for my due date come December. Plus two friends have announced pregnancies due in April when our second baby (loss) would have been due. Getting hard to open facebook atm. 
But.. I am ready to be pregnant this cycle. I have a new plan and have started Royal Jelly too this cycle. It will happen... It will happen, It WILL happen...

Baby dust to all of us :dust:


----------



## angel11

Thank you ladies. Yeah the last couple of years and months have been absolutely crazy and trying. TMR I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I was 24 when i was first diagnosed and 26 when I finished chemo. My dad died from pancreatic cancer within 6 months of finding out. When I was diagnosed in Dec 2009, my mom went for a scan and she was clean. I then had a double mastectomy to try and stop the cancer (which seemed to work), but then in Dec 2010 when I was diagnosed with full invasive cancer, my mom went for her annual check up again. This time she had breast cancer. Within a year of having nothing. That is so scary!!

I am in remission now for 6 months. She is 4 months next week. Hoping and praying her results are good as she is going for the scan today. Want her visit here to be a celebration, not a sorrow and sad time. 

Luckily I had genetic testing done to see if I carry the breast cancer gene as I don't want my daughter to one day carry it, and it came back that I don't. 

Good luck to all the ladies waiting for O, and everyone in the 2ww.


----------



## Rin731

angel11 said:


> Thank you ladies. Yeah the last couple of years and months have been absolutely crazy and trying. TMR I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I was 24 when i was first diagnosed and 26 when I finished chemo. My dad died from pancreatic cancer within 6 months of finding out. When I was diagnosed in Dec 2009, my mom went for a scan and she was clean. I then had a double mastectomy to try and stop the cancer (which seemed to work), but then in Dec 2010 when I was diagnosed with full invasive cancer, my mom went for her annual check up again. This time she had breast cancer. Within a year of having nothing. That is so scary!!
> 
> I am in remission now for 6 months. She is 4 months next week. Hoping and praying her results are good as she is going for the scan today. Want her visit here to be a celebration, not a sorrow and sad time.
> 
> Luckily I had genetic testing done to see if I carry the breast cancer gene as I don't want my daughter to one day carry it, and it came back that I don't.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting for O, and everyone in the 2ww.

I applaud you and your fight. :hugs:

Hoping for your :bfp: ! 


:thumbup:


----------



## tmr1234

Mybabyluv~ Thank you Good luck to you this month.

Herald~ I don't know about being positive just trying not to let it get to me and trying to think good things still feeling really down but it is getting better. 

Rin~ Thank you.

Autigers~ Thank you. You are going to be the next BFP.

Madrid~ Thank you YES WE WILL ALL GET are BFPs this month. Good luck Hun is your OH home now?

Babykiser~ Thank you good luck on getting that egg this month. It would be so nice for you to get a honeymoon BFP.

Mammatotwo~ Thank you so did i but never mind. I read some where that you should only do it for 3 but i don't think 1 more will make much diff good luck.

Angel~ I don't think i could go throw all that and still come out fighting. You must be a very strong woman. I am sure your dad is looking over both you and your mum and will send you your little bubs very soon may be after you hear from your mum you will relax a bit and your bfp will come good luck Hun i hope you both stay safe.


----------



## Tella

Angel11 > wow that was a very hard journey that you guys have walked. Hope you have a wonderful time with your mom and that it indeed will be a celebration. Enjoy the carefree cycle :D

Tmr > :hugs: wish there is more we can do to help!

herald > good luck with O, it is annoying when you are not sure when it will happen.

autiger > good luck with the test tomorrow, we hope and pray that you have O'd and that you get a BFP this month. It is very hard not to symptom spot, if found that if I say im not going to SS then I just end up doing it alone. I have not SS the last 3cycles but im gonna do it this month. Im gonna take on a positive thinking approach and visualise the implantation like the chinese believe.

babykiser > do you chart? that is a long time to wait for O after + OPK, good luck girl!!!!!!!!!!!

Mammatotwo > FB announcements are always hard. GL with the last cycle of soy, Fx'd you get your BFP this month.

AFM > CD11 yesterday's OPK was neg, but im hoping for a + tomorrow and O on the weekend :D We going away for 4 days and it will be nice to be able to BD every night knowing im Oing.
Quick question, do you have your LH surge at the same time of day every cycle? Im wondering if I should rather test late afternoon instead of 11am, as I got my positive last month at like 7pm.


----------



## angel11

Thanks ladies. You are all amazing!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladiesssssss :D how are we all doing???

Well im officially into my 2WW using SOY... im now 3DPO and just got my crosshairs from FF... 

I thought that SOY may of made me OV earlier... but it was a day later than usual, so cant complain.. Also my temps are pretty high fingers crossed x


----------



## tmr1234

Babee_bugs~ them temps look realy good good luck i hope the TTW gose by fast for you and ends in a BFP


----------



## Tweak0605

Oh man TMR, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

Babee - good luck to you!!


AFM - I'm 8 DPO today. Had a temp dip at 6 DPO, and then rose again sky high yesterday morning. Not feeling much - cramping mostly in the afternoon, slight sore boobs, and hungry. That's about it - 2 more sleeps till testing!


----------



## Babykiser

Angel- wow what an incredible person you are. It's so empowering to see a woman so strong! God bless you and I hope your mom gets good news at her appt. 

Mammatwo- yes I am still doing the opks and so far they have all been negative. But dh and I are still bding...at this point I have no idea when I'm going to O.

Tella- yes I chart and my temps are telling me nothing. I will put my chart in my sig...maybe u can make so since of it. It's driving me insane.

Herald- looks like we are in the same boat!!! That eggy needs to come out already!!!

Babee- your chart looks great and I hope u caugt that eggy!! Please keep us informed of what goes on in your tww!! Good luck!


----------



## lovemaui

hi guys! It's me mauiaddict, had to register a new account because for some reason my other one got deactivated! said it was linked to other ones or something??? I don't know, weird! Anyway, as I expected, FF took away my crosshairs and no O for me still afterall :( I am really hoping I get an O this cycle!! My cervix is softer and more open today so maybe soon... I thinK I'm going to start doing OPKs more than 1x a day so I can figure out if I get a surge or not. I stopped taking the EPO bc I'm afraid I won't know I O'd and accidentally take it after O! FXd for you all, let's get our BFPs soon!!!


----------



## MrsTomlin

Hey ladies... I am new to the forum, I've been reading and secretly stalking for a few days, lol. I am 23 married with a DS 18mos ystrday. He wasn't planned & came right before my wedding. DH & I have been TTC for a year & dr refuses to do clomid as I had a natural MC 06/2011 at 6w5d. I'm going to be tested for pcos & for thyroid problems as soon as af starts. I HAVE THE LONGEST CYCLY KNOWN TO MAN, lol. Or at least it feels that way, currently on cd51. 

I'm wanting to start soy this month and am just wanting advice... I have NO IDEA how to know when I O or what it feels like. I started OPK's 2 mos ago & they always having me O'ing at CD 10-12 which is inaccurate. Hopefully soy works, any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Rin731

MrsTomlin said:


> Hey ladies... I am new to the forum, I've been reading and secretly stalking for a few days, lol. I am 23 married with a DS 18mos ystrday. He wasn't planned & came right before my wedding. DH & I have been TTC for a year & dr refuses to do clomid as I had a natural MC 06/2011 at 6w5d. I'm going to be tested for pcos & for thyroid problems as soon as af starts. I HAVE THE LONGEST CYCLY KNOWN TO MAN, lol. Or at least it feels that way, currently on cd51.
> 
> I'm wanting to start soy this month and am just wanting advice... I have NO IDEA how to know when I O or what it feels like. I started OPK's 2 mos ago & they always having me O'ing at CD 10-12 which is inaccurate. Hopefully soy works, any advice would be appreciated!!!

Hon- My cycles are 101 or so days sometimes. I feel your pain. :winkwink:

That said, I tried soy this cycle no CD 1-5, but so far, nothing. :cry:

On CD 45 with no cramps, no nothing, and 2 :bfn: s last week. 

I've never done OPKs and have had 4 natural periods in 2 years. (2 were on the pill & plan b :dohh: )

I've never been to the Dr for fertility stuff (insurance issues), but am planning to go in the new year once it's sorted out.


----------



## autigers55

angel - You are definitely a strong woman. I honestly don't think I could have been through all that and come out as positive as you are. GL to your mom. Like tmr said, maybe once you get the news about your mom, all the added stress will disappear and you will get a BFP !!!

tmr - Thanks. I would love to be the next BFP, but I'm not going to dwell on it too long bc I really don't want to get my hopes up. After 22 months of ttc, I'm on the verge of giving up already.

tella - Thanks. I've tried so hard not to symptom spot, but since I can't stop, I'm definitely taking a positive thinking approach now. I'm 5 dpo, so I've still got awhile. 

AFM - I'm getting so nervous about getting my progesterone levels checked in the morning. I hope i get good news. I'm going to be a nervous wreck over the weekend. I've got my fx'd that this will be my month bc it would be a wonderful late bday present for my DH to find out that I got a BFP. I'm definitely in need of a lot of :dust: 

GL to those waiting to O and in the 2ww. Lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsTomlin

Rin731 said:


> MrsTomlin said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I am new to the forum, I've been reading and secretly stalking for a few days, lol. I am 23 married with a DS 18mos ystrday. He wasn't planned & came right before my wedding. DH & I have been TTC for a year & dr refuses to do clomid as I had a natural MC 06/2011 at 6w5d. I'm going to be tested for pcos & for thyroid problems as soon as af starts. I HAVE THE LONGEST CYCLY KNOWN TO MAN, lol. Or at least it feels that way, currently on cd51.
> 
> I'm wanting to start soy this month and am just wanting advice... I have NO IDEA how to know when I O or what it feels like. I started OPK's 2 mos ago & they always having me O'ing at CD 10-12 which is inaccurate. Hopefully soy works, any advice would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Hon- My cycles are 101 or so days sometimes. I feel your pain. :winkwink:
> 
> That said, I tried soy this cycle no CD 1-5, but so far, nothing. :cry:
> 
> On CD 45 with no cramps, no nothing, and 2 :bfn: s last week.
> 
> I've never done OPKs and have had 4 natural periods in 2 years. (2 were on the pill & plan b :dohh: )
> 
> I've never been to the Dr for fertility stuff (insurance issues), but am planning to go in the new year once it's sorted out.Click to expand...

Really? Geez, that has to be sooo frustrating. The only women in the world who actually want a period are those TTC! If I dont start next week the doc is testing me & "exploring other options" I wish you the best of Luck!!!!


----------



## autigers55

Does anyone know if itchy skin is normal after O? My skin has been itchy since last night. I do get dry skin when it gets cold, but I know it's not that. I mainly itch on/between my bbs, where I don't get dry skin. I'm going to try to take a shower and soak myself in lotion to see that helps. This is just so weird.


----------



## tmr1234

I was REALLY itchy when i was preg with my LO in the TTW i was itching that much my legs would bleed my DH used to tell me off about it.


----------



## Rin731

Hoping everyone is alright. 


2 :bfn:s last week, and on CD 45, with no :witch: . 

Seeing as my cycles can be 100+ days long (yes, that's a THIRD of a YEAR! :cry: ), I guess I'm in for a long, long, long wait. :coffee:


----------



## Madrid98

MrsTomlin said:


> Hey ladies... I am new to the forum, I've been reading and secretly stalking for a few days, lol. I am 23 married with a DS 18mos ystrday. He wasn't planned & came right before my wedding. DH & I have been TTC for a year & dr refuses to do clomid as I had a natural MC 06/2011 at 6w5d. I'm going to be tested for pcos & for thyroid problems as soon as af starts. I HAVE THE LONGEST CYCLY KNOWN TO MAN, lol. Or at least it feels that way, currently on cd51.
> 
> I'm wanting to start soy this month and am just wanting advice... I have NO IDEA how to know when I O or what it feels like. I started OPK's 2 mos ago & they always having me O'ing at CD 10-12 which is inaccurate. Hopefully soy works, any advice would be appreciated!!!

Welcome to our thread! Hopefully you won't be stalking from now on and taking part in our day to day inputs. 
Long cycles are a pain and that was the reason why I tried soy in the first place. I truly believe though, that for soy to work with your body you need to take the right dosage. If you take too much it may delay O but if you don't take enough it won't do anything at all. It's a hit and miss situation but it may be worth giving it a go for maybe 2 cycles.

tmr1234 my dh is coming back on Tuesday :happydance:. Can't wait to have him at home again! He wanted to return before but it's been impossible. Let's just say that in other countries people work at different pace.:dohh:

babykiser how is it going? Is this your last soy cycle for you? I'm sure it will because you're getting your bfp this month also!!:thumbup:

rin I'm so sorry that soy hasn't work for you! It's so frustrating when you keep testing or waiting for O and it isn't happening. I had that this cycle even though it wasn't as long as yours and it was agony for me.
Hope you won't have to wait too long.

autigers I don't know about the itchiness. I suffer with urticaria and I had an urticaria episode with both my last 2 pregnancies :shrug: Don't know if it's related.

Hi to all the other ladies on the thread! 

X


----------



## baby2wishes

Hi all! 
I wish I got on here more often, I feel like I miss out on so much :(

I wanted to give everyone a little update on my soy cycle.

I took SI CD4-9, 100mg on 4,5,6 and 125mg on 7 and 8. I had very little symptoms, one headache early one morning on the third day and a hot flash at 3am on the 4th day. 

O came 2 to 3 days later than normal. 
I missed BD on O day!! :growlmad: UGH!!!!! 
I'm in my tww, 5dpo. 

I don't have too high of hopes for this cycle. I thought I had O'd right on time because of +OPKs, O pains and EWCM but my temps didn't go up until a few days later and ff gave me crosshairs later that I thought it would!! 

That's about it.... 

Baby Dust to everyone trying!!! 
Congrats to those lucky BFP's and lots of sticky dust!!!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - I know what you mean. I've scratched so much that I have brought blood up to the skin. So now it looks like I have a rash between my bbs. I'm sure if I don't stop I will make myself bleed. 

Rin - Sorry. :hugs: Whenever you can, I would talk to a dr about your long cycles. You might need to have AF induced.

Madrid - I have no idea what my problem is. I know I get dry skin due to the cold weather, but that's fixed by using lotion. I also have allergies, but I know thats not the cause. I don't want to look too much into it bc I'm afraid I will get my hopes up if I think it's an early sign of pregnancy. If my DH was gone as long as yours was, I would be jumping him the second he got in. :winkwink:


----------



## Rin731

autigers55 said:


> tmr - I know what you mean. I've scratched so much that I have brought blood up to the skin. So now it looks like I have a rash between my bbs. I'm sure if I don't stop I will make myself bleed.
> 
> Rin - Sorry. :hugs: Whenever you can, I would talk to a dr about your long cycles. You might need to have AF induced.
> 
> Madrid - I have no idea what my problem is. I know I get dry skin due to the cold weather, but that's fixed by using lotion. I also have allergies, but I know thats not the cause. I don't want to look too much into it bc I'm afraid I will get my hopes up if I think it's an early sign of pregnancy. If my DH was gone as long as yours was, I would be jumping him the second he got in. :winkwink:

Thanks. 

I know, I really want to go NOW, but :dohh: insurance issues, and I won't have coverage til the new year...:coffee:
---
I went to the hospital in June because I had SEVERE pain Memorial Day & hadn't had a period since January. I waited 2 weeks (stupid, I know, but no insurance at the time), then went in, and they diagnosed me with PID (Pelvic inflammatory disease). :shrug:

Dr did so without even asking about my long cycles, or anything related to my periods. All he did was bloods to make sure I wasn't preggers and he did a pap (only because I wanted to, he let me decide whether or not to even have a pap). 

He poked my stomach in the middle, when I said it hurt, he decided it was PID. (Even though I'm married, PID is usually due to an STD, and I had a clean STD test before I got married, MONTHS before I went to the ER!)

Then in Sept (my next period after June's), I _almost_ went to the hospital because I thought the *supposed* PID was back, but no, got :witch: the next day. I guess SEVERE pain just happens when I get my period. :dohh:
---
I can't wait to get to a Dr about my periods bc I think the ER dr misdiagnosed me and sent me on my way ASAP bc I had no insurance.
---



Sorry so long.


----------



## autigers55

Rin - Hopefully things will start to get better for you. If I was in your position, I would break down and just go to the dr no matter what. I know it would be more expensive, but at least dr's allow you to set up a payment plan. I don't know what other dr's charge, but my dr is $95 for a visit and then $105 if an exam is done. I don't like ERs at all. In April when I had a chemical, I sat in the ER for 6-7 hrs, with a 3 yr old, just to get told I was having a mc, which I didn't, and they gave me a prescription for the pain and sent me on my way. I was so mad at them bc they would take someone with a cold or a headache over someone who is cramping and spotting after finding out they were pg. ERs are the worse place to go for ob/gyn problems.


----------



## Rin731

autigers55-
I hate the ER too, and I honestly think I didn't have PID, it was a painful period due to something up with my weird cycles. Instead of asking anything about it, I was given antibiotics, and sent away.

I'm not sure what to do. 
I don't have a Dr-was on state insurance til I was 19, and haven't been back since bc I can't afford it. :shrug:

(Also, that Dr told me my periods would regulate themselves every time I asked what was wrong, and I got on the pill at 17 because they WEREN'T regulating themselves- they never bothered testing me for ANYTHING, and that was the end of it, because I stayed on the pill.:dohh:

( I'm not going to college right now, and that's where I got my paps for the last 3 years. )

January is only 3 months away, but I hate not knowing what's going on. 

I think I might try Planned Parenthood- it's the only affordable place (I trust) where I live- the rest of the low cost clinics I called didn't call back for weeks, so I didn't go. :dohh:


----------



## autigers55

That would be a good idea to maybe go to that Planned Parenthood for right now. Maybe that place can help you out until your insurance goes into effect. As for your period regulating itself, I know for a fact it doesn't always work. I've been off bc for 22 months and after several long cycles, I took vitex in June to help regulate them. It didn't work right off but it eventually started to help. I stopped taking it in Sept when i began soy.


----------



## Rin731

autigers55 said:


> That would be a good idea to maybe go to that Planned Parenthood for right now. Maybe that place can help you out until your insurance goes into effect. As for your period regulating itself, I know for a fact it doesn't always work. I've been off bc for 22 months and after several long cycles, I took vitex in June to help regulate them. It didn't work right off but it eventually started to help. I stopped taking it in Sept when i began soy.

I want to try Vitex, but I have a suspicion I might have PCOS, and I want it confirmed before I do anything else.


----------



## autigers55

Yeah that might be a good idea.

I swear I'm going insane here. :wacko: I took a shower earlier and soaked myself in lotion to help with the itchy skin, but it's so bad now that I may have to take another shower and soak myself in lotion again. Idk what is causing this, but I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## MrsTomlin

autigers55 said:


> Yeah that might be a good idea.
> 
> I swear I'm going insane here. :wacko: I took a shower earlier and soaked myself in lotion to help with the itchy skin, but it's so bad now that I may have to take another shower and soak myself in lotion again. Idk what is causing this, but I hope it goes away soon.


When I was preggo w my son I itched like no other! And I have Eczema, try taking a COLD shower (Not freezing, but as cool as you can stand) and if you can get some aquaphor or Eucerin Lotion both help with dry itchy skin. Hope that helps!


----------



## MrsTomlin

*Madrid98:* Through my research I did notice that soy is to be taken similarly to clomid. Do you have any recommendations I was thinking of doing the 3-7 day cycle and doing a progressively increased dose. BUT my biggest issue is that I dont know how to tell when I Ovulate... because of my cycle length I have no idea what to look for or feel for. I wish I was more in-tuned with my body! Thanks for your help and to anyone else who may have advice to offer:) I have the baby bug bad as I'm sure everyone relates to!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Ladies :D

How are we all doing???

for me: im 4DPO today and lastnight (3DPO) when i checked my cervix, there was pink/blood streaked CM... Not alot, but deffo pink and blood steaky... Today my temp was down 0.2 degrees, good or bad do you think?? x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MrsTomlin:- Hello :)... have you tried using OPK's??? there really good to help indicate when you may expect ovulation....


Also check your body signs, check your cervix, is it high soft and open.. also check your cervical mucus, is it like Eggwhites, thick clear and stretchy??? these all used together give a very good indication of when to expect ovulation :)

Charting your temps, will confirm when ovulation did occur... but wont tell you when to expect it :) x


----------



## autigers55

MrsTomlin - Thanks for the advice. I might look into getting a new lotion, but today the itchness has eased up a lot. I think it was just due to my stress.

AFM - I got my blood work done for my progesterone test this morning and I won't know my results until Wed. The girl that did my lab work was rude to me and also jabbed the needle in my arm, so now I have a knot on my arm. I was so mad, I honestly wanted to slap the nasty look off her face. I also have a feeling AF is going to come. Idk why I feel this way, but I'm honestly starting to this this is not my month. :cry:


----------



## mirena user

Yesturday was Day ONE of SI for me Doing CD2-6 (80,120,120,160,200)
Finally got AF after being on BCP for a wk! ALso doing EPO and prenatual Vit and presseed


----------



## goodvibes2

starting my 3rd cycle of soy tomorrow. fingers x this cycle is it for me :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

mirena user said:


> Yesturday was Day ONE of SI for me Doing CD2-6 (80,120,120,160,200)
> Finally got AF after being on BCP for a wk! ALso doing EPO and prenatual Vit and presseed

That is almost the same as me last cycle. I did 2-6; 80, 80, 120, 160, 200. I hope that works out better for you.


----------



## Madrid98

autigers55 said:


> AFM - I got my blood work done for my progesterone test this morning and I won't know my results until Wed. The girl that did my lab work was rude to me and also jabbed the needle in my arm, so now I have a knot on my arm. I was so mad, I honestly wanted to slap the nasty look off her face. I also have a feeling AF is going to come. Idk why I feel this way, but I'm honestly starting to this this is not my month. :cry:

Hi autigers. Sorry the evil woman hurt you with the needle but based on your description I can tell she's deeply satisfied and complete with her job NOT. What's wrong with people sometimes? At least she has a job! and if she doesn't like I'm sure many other will love to take it.
I hate going somewhere and be treated with no manners whatsoever.
How is your skin? Feeling better today?

Angel I forgot to tell you in the other post. My children's school have dedicated this whole week to Cancer Research UK. They've being trying to raise awareness between students & parents and it's been very good. They had to find people that will sponsor them in a walk they've organised for today in Hyde Park. My daughter managed to raise £52 and she was so please with her contribution to help find a cure to this terrible illness. 
I'm surprised and amazed at how strong you are. You are a fighter and this makes me realise you'll get your baby sooner or later because you've won already a much dangerous battle. I really feel for you and your mum; at this point in time is difficult not to know anybody who's been affected by cancer, either by a friend, close relative or themselves. It's unbelievable how our bodies can develop something so harmful but I'm glad to see how many people are surviving the illness because it means all the research and testing is being productive. Hopefully soon they'll be able to control every single case with a positive outcome. 

Rin is scary when you say you can't see a doctor due to insurance. I guess we take for granted the national health service here and in Europe in general but your system seems a bit unfair.:shrug:
I'm drinking FertiliTea at the moment to try regulate my cycles as I've read that irregular cycles may be the cause for mc's. It contains vitex also so you can't take it with soy I think but not sure.

mrstomlin 3-7 is a good start point and then you can see how it goes. Hopefully with the first cycle it'll be enough and you won't have to keep trying :winkwink:. Regarding O I think you could try opk's a Babee recommended.

mirena & goodvibes good luck with your cycles :thumbup:

X


----------



## autigers55

Madrid98 said:


> Hi autigers. Sorry the evil woman hurt you with the needle but based on your description I can tell she's deeply satisfied and complete with her job NOT. What's wrong with people sometimes? At least she has a job! and if she doesn't like I'm sure many other will love to take it.
> I hate going somewhere and be treated with no manners whatsoever.
> How is your skin? Feeling better today?

Thanks. You should see my arm. It's black and blue and very tender, but at least the knot is gone down some. I've gotten bruises before from needles, but nothing as bad as this. When I was driving home, I could only use one arm bc i could not bend the other. 

I'm feeling a lot better today. I'm still itching a little, but nowhere near as bad as I was yesterday. I think it was partly due to stress, but idk what else was causing it. I started to think I was having an allergic reaction to something, but everything I've ate/drank this week, I had before and all the stuff I use for washing clothes and I use to shower is the same. So that was easily ruled out. If it gets any worse, I'm going to go to the dr.


----------



## MomtoIandE

So... I had my first ultrasound today!!!!! 

My little soy bean is measuring 6w6d, which makes perfect sense since I O'd on CD15. CRL is just shy of 8mm. Heartbeat was 136bpm. Technician said the yolk sac looked beautiful... I am so very relieved!!! Now maybe I can start telling more people :winkwink:

https://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac325/IsaacsMamaBear/Baby3.jpg

Hope everyone is doing okay and is well on your way to a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsTomlin

Babee_Bugs said:


> MrsTomlin:- Hello :)... have you tried using OPK's??? there really good to help indicate when you may expect ovulation....
> 
> 
> Also check your body signs, check your cervix, is it high soft and open.. also check your cervical mucus, is it like Eggwhites, thick clear and stretchy??? these all used together give a very good indication of when to expect ovulation :)
> 
> Charting your temps, will confirm when ovulation did occur... but wont tell you when to expect it :) x

Hey Babee_Bugs (Love the name). I have done Opk's and will get +'s the DAY AFTER my periods and then again weeks later:-/ Dr says they're false pos & to not start testing until CD20 due to my long cycles... BUT if I start Soy, I think I will continue to test early.

I was told that it is best to check internally vs tp or underwear after you've had a vaginal delivery (have DS-18mos) which I have never done, so I will try. But how do I know if my cervix high soft and open???? And if it is, is ovulation about to occur, already occured, or past?

Sorry for my long posts but I am just now trying other methods besides the "natural course" to get preggers:):winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Jesica!! It's so nice when you know everything is going well. Now you can relax a little bit and enjoy your pregnancy to the full!

XX

Autigers it seems you had an urticaria episode. There are reactions to something you eat but it's difficult to know exactly what causes it. I have them sometimes as I said yesterday. Never as bad as yours in my case but my ds used to have them about 2 years ago. Poor thing he was so uncomfortable with it!!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Well autigers I just been washing my teeth and as I finished I looked at myself in the mirror and notice my skin in my neck and chest very red. Checked my tummy and I'm having an urticaria episode again. I guess is the parmesan cheese I ate tonight or maybe the chicken wasn't cooked enough. Who knows!! You aren't alone anymore girl!!!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats MomtoIandE!! That has to be a huge relief for you to know everything is just fine. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. H&H 9 months!!!

Madrid - I spoke too soon myself. I just started itching again. I'm going to do some research on urticaria and see if I may have that. I'm wondering if it also could be due to my seasonal allergies. My dd just recently got diagnosed with seasonal allergies too, and she has been sneezing like crazy the last 2 weeks. Our weather here has been so crazy, it wouldn't surprise me if that is the cause. I'm thinking with all the leaves falling off the trees and the pollen getting blown around again, it could be triggering my allergies. But who knows. :shrug:

I just looked up urticaria and I don't have that. I'm itching but I don't have any red bumps anywhere. The only redness I have is due to scratching way too much and bringing the blood up to the skin.


----------



## k12345t

MomtoIandE- Beautiful sono! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## herald3

MomtoIandE - Congrats. What an exciting time! :) So happy for you! 

I'm sorry I have been MIA the last couple days. We are getting ready for a wedding today (husband's close friend), and TTC was not at the front of my mind. BUT, today I woke up to a little bit higher temp (not as high as it got when I O'd when TTC child #1...yes, I still have the charts), and I got a positive OPK. I'm hoping this is a true positive and not a false. 
Here is a dilemma though: We are going to be at the wedding with a bunch of people that we always have gotten together to drink with. We all have hotel rooms tonight, so there is really no reason for me not to drink (and if I don't drink, everyone will assume I'm pregnant again...and we REALLY want this child to be a surprise...since everyone pretty much guessed I was pregnant last time). However, if I drink, my temperature will go up tomorrow no matter what from the alcohol (how essential is it that I know the exact day my temp rises?)...and I know I shouldn't drink a whole lot when TTC anyway. So, I'm not completely sure how to handle the situation, but you ladies have been great with advice in the past, so I'm asking you...do you have any suggestions?


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. Sorry for the short post but just quickly wanted to let you girls know that my mom's test came back all clean!! She is officially 4 months in remission. My next scan is December but I am pretty confident I am will be clean and make my 8 month remission mark!!


----------



## herald3

Angel- Great news! I'm happy for you and your family. :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies. Sorry for the short post but just quickly wanted to let you girls know that my mom's test came back all clean!! She is officially 4 months in remission. My next scan is December but I am pretty confident I am will be clean and make my 8 month remission mark!!

So awesome!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies. Sorry for the short post but just quickly wanted to let you girls know that my mom's test came back all clean!! She is officially 4 months in remission. My next scan is December but I am pretty confident I am will be clean and make my 8 month remission mark!!

Excellent news angel!!!

XX


----------



## autigers55

herald - I honestly don't know what to tell you. If you decide to drink, try not to drink too much. If you don't want to drink, then just try to think of a good excuse. That is usually what works for me. I usually use the "I'm not feeling to good" excuse or "i've had a headache all day" excuse. Then again I'm not big on drinking, so everyone believes me. If it was me, I wouldn't drink, especially since you could finally be Oing, but that's just me. Do what you feel comfortable with is the best advice I can offer. I don't want you not to drink just bc I said I wouldn't drink. Sorry if I'm not much help. :blush:

angel - That is wonderful news!!


----------



## misskat29

Hi ladies, had to step away from b&b for a while, this ttc malarkey is stressing me out a bit too much.

I see there has been a few more bfps since my last visit - congratulations.

Im at a loss as to where I am with my cycles? Started spotting cd16 for 4days, cd33 I started spotting again then cd37 the spotting became heavier but again only when I wipe? So not sure if I should or should count that as af? 4days later and it's back to light spotting. 

Didn't take soy cos I didn't know if I should count it as af or not? What do you ladies think? Should I take it today and count it as cd4? Or what?


----------



## Madrid98

Have you tested in case you are pregnant misskat?


----------



## misskat29

Yes, tested last weekend so cd33 and got a bfn? :(


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think spotting can be considered af so I wouldn't recommend you to start soy again yet. Did you have spotting while pregnant with your dd?


----------



## misskat29

Nothing with dd. I've had 2days where it's been heavier, and I've filled a pad in a day. But it's "generally" been when I wee or wipe - sorry tmi! 

It has crossed my mind to be early mc maybe? Don't no.


----------



## misskat29

Went to the docs cd22 as this is the third cycle now with spotting, they did swabs and alls fine. Now I'm spotting second time in this cycle - maybe I should go back?


----------



## misskat29

Oooo I'm liking the mobile site - much easier to navigate on an iphone


----------



## Jennifer.

this is my first cycle with soy and today I ovulated!! lets hope I get a bfp and so do all of you pretty ladies!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Autiger- ive been itchy for the past couple of days, but my skin feels quite oily :/ its a whole new thing to happen to me while in the 2WW lol and im only 5DPO.

So maybies its a good thing??? i hope so lol x


----------



## autigers55

Babee_Bugs said:


> Autiger- ive been itchy for the past couple of days, but my skin feels quite oily :/ its a whole new thing to happen to me while in the 2WW lol and im only 5DPO.
> 
> So maybies its a good thing??? i hope so lol x


I started itching some on 4dpo, but it got worse on 5po. I'm 7dpo today and I'm still a little itchy today, but its only bc I haven't put lotion on in 10 hours. I don't know what the itchness means, but I have the feeling I'm out for this month. I feel like AF is just around the corner waiting to show her ugly face. I've been really crampy and irritable today. I know it could be early pregnancy symptoms too, but I just have the feeling it is AF. I don't want to say its early pregnancy symptoms and then I get my hopes up bc it was just AF. I hope this next week goes by fast so I can get some answers.


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> herald - I honestly don't know what to tell you. If you decide to drink, try not to drink too much. If you don't want to drink, then just try to think of a good excuse. That is usually what works for me. I usually use the "I'm not feeling to good" excuse or "i've had a headache all day" excuse. Then again I'm not big on drinking, so everyone believes me. If it was me, I wouldn't drink, especially since you could finally be Oing, but that's just me. Do what you feel comfortable with is the best advice I can offer. I don't want you not to drink just bc I said I wouldn't drink. Sorry if I'm not much help. :blush:
> 
> angel - That is wonderful news!!

Thanks for the advice. I ended up just having a glass of wine with dinner, which worked out fine. :) My husband, on the other hand, made up for my lack of drinking (it was the first time he's drank since our first baby was born in May. I ended up being the driver. :) 

I'm still waiting on O...though I thought it looked promising, I now don't think I'm going to O (based on temps...and the fact that I only had a positive opk once during the day yesterday...the one I took in the PM was negative). My doctor still wants to have me take a progesterone test tomorrow to ensure that ovulation hasn't happened, and then we're going to talk about where to go from there.

I hope you ladies had a great weekend! :)


----------



## autigers55

herald3 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I ended up just having a glass of wine with dinner, which worked out fine. :) My husband, on the other hand, made up for my lack of drinking (it was the first time he's drank since our first baby was born in May. I ended up being the driver. :)
> 
> I'm still waiting on O...though I thought it looked promising, I now don't think I'm going to O (based on temps...and the fact that I only had a positive opk once during the day yesterday...the one I took in the PM was negative). My doctor still wants to have me take a progesterone test tomorrow to ensure that ovulation hasn't happened, and then we're going to talk about where to go from there.
> 
> I hope you ladies had a great weekend! :)

I know what you mean, my DH always makes up for me not drinking. Hopefully when you goto the doctor tomorrow you will get some answers. I know I'm dying to know my results from my progesterone test. I don't think I can wait until Wed. to get my results. 

As for my weekend, it was pretty much a lazy weekend for me. Since my DH bday is tomorrow, we had his birthday dinner yesterday, and then today I cooked him a big breakfast and then a big dinner. I'm pretty much wiped out just from cooking. I also did something stupid today. I had an awful feeling I was going to have a short lp this cycle, so I poas and got a BFN. I know its still too early, but I just had to know. I still feel as though I am out this month. I have felt like AF is on her way for the past few days now, and its getting really hard to stay positive. I would love to be proved wrong, but I don't think I will be. :neutral:


----------



## herald3

Autigers - I don't think you are out yet AT ALL. :) You are only 8 dpo. Don't lose hope yet. Also, I looked at your chart and temps still look good. Keep your head up. I'm hopin' for you!


----------



## tmr1234

Rin~ I hope things sort them self out for you.

Mrs Tomlin~ Welcome hope you get your soy BFP soon.

Babee_Bugs~ Your chart still looks good i think we shall have a BFp from you this month

Autigers~ Good luck for this month you never know the itchy skin could be down to a BFP.

Mirena user~ Good luck hope you only need this cycle to get your BFP.

Goodvibes~ Good luck with this month.

MomtoIandE~ Wow you much be so happy to see bubs nice and snug in there good luck for the rest of your preg. Are you going to find out the sex?

Angel~ I am so happy for you and your mum that must of be such happy news now go get that BFP so you have some thing else to enjoy.

Jennifer~ Good luck.

Sorry i haven't been on my DH took me away for the weekend to Paris i didn't even know we where going until he said that he had packed a bag and i needed to take the kids to my mum and dads. It was so nice to be with just me and DH but he had to book it when AF was here lol We are set to get a BFP this month i have done soy 1-5 and 3500 EPO pluss i have just got 50 OPKs and 7 digi OPKS I am not missing it this month.


----------



## herald3

Tmr - PARIS! What I wouldn't give to go there! :) SO jealous!

Lots of "events" in the TTC world for me today. My temp was REALLY high today, which makes me think that I may have O'd yesterday. But, FF gave me dotted crosshairs TODAY. Also, I have my progesterone test today (which obviously won't indicate ovulation if it did, indeed, happen), so I've emailed to see if it should be rescheduled. My question for you all is: do you think I O'd on Day 20 or Day 22...or not at all? Hmm...


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, so much has happened since I have been on last week. We also went away for a long weekend, so will only be back at the office tomorrow.

Angel, congrats with mom's results it is wonderful. Now you BFP is next.

I'm still waiting to O, all my OPK's so far has been neg, but is a good thing as I'm getting my softcups tomorrow so I can use it this cycle already :happydance:

I normally O around CD15/16 on clomid so hopefully its tomorrow. 

Good luck to all the ladies in 2ww, and have fun to the ones that are about to O, BD like there's no tomorrow :haha:


----------



## mirena user

TOnight Is my last night of SOY!!! I hope I O! Debating on adding the Tribulus too! CD6-10??? thoughts?


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm a little upset today.. I had my positive opk on the cd16..and im 3 dpo now and on a whim i took an opk and its positive!! what the heck? now im all down


----------



## mirena user

herald3 said:


> Tmr - PARIS! What I wouldn't give to go there! :) SO jealous!
> 
> Lots of "events" in the TTC world for me today. My temp was REALLY high today, which makes me think that I may have O'd yesterday. But, FF gave me dotted crosshairs TODAY. Also, I have my progesterone test today (which obviously won't indicate ovulation if it did, indeed, happen), so I've emailed to see if it should be rescheduled. My question for you all is: do you think I O'd on Day 20 or Day 22...or not at all? Hmm...

I'd say you O'd on CD22..tomorrows temp will tell u more!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Wow! I'm so jealous. I wish my DH would do something like that for me. Hopefully you will get your BFP this month. You are definitely well prepared. :thumbup:

herald - Thanks. I hope I'm proved wrong. I looked at your chart and I saw where FF gave you crosshairs for cd 20, but I would think O occured on cd 22 bc of the +opk on cd 21, your temp dip on cd 22, and then your really high temp today. Hopefully you did O yesterday and caught that egg!! If your temp stays up, then you will know for sure tomorrow. 

tella - GL!! Hope you have fun and catch that egg. :winkwink:

mirena user - I'm not very familiar with tribulus, but I've read it needs to be taken only on cd 5-14. Sorry that I'm not much help. :blush: GL to you though!!

jennifer - After O, my opk were still showing 2 fairly similar lines, but they were negative. Do you chart your temp? If you do, that would would be a good indicator whether or not you have already O'd or are about to O. I would bd just in case. GL

AFM - I'm 9dpo and my temps are staying fairly high, so FX'd that I am proved wrong about the feeling that AF is around the corner. I've got a question, if anyone knows, is there always an implantation dip during the 2ww? I know implantation is supposed to occur between 6-12 days after conception, but with me being 9dpo, I'm starting to worry that AF is on her way, especially if there is supposed to be a implantation dip. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goodvibes2

2 more days of soy. i took them cd3-7 this month dont know if that is going to make a difference we will see. if it doesnt work this month i think im going to take a break from it next month.


----------



## mirena user

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Wow! I'm so jealous. I wish my DH would do something like that for me. Hopefully you will get your BFP this month. You are definitely well prepared. :thumbup:
> 
> herald - Thanks. I hope I'm proved wrong. I looked at your chart and I saw where FF gave you crosshairs for cd 20, but I would think O occured on cd 22 bc of the +opk on cd 21, your temp dip on cd 22, and then your really high temp today. Hopefully you did O yesterday and caught that egg!! If your temp stays up, then you will know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> tella - GL!! Hope you have fun and catch that egg. :winkwink:
> 
> mirena user - I'm not very familiar with tribulus, but I've read it needs to be taken only on cd 5-14. Sorry that I'm not much help. :blush: GL to you though!!
> 
> jennifer - After O, my opk were still showing 2 fairly similar lines, but they were negative. Do you chart your temp? If you do, that would would be a good indicator whether or not you have already O'd or are about to O. I would bd just in case. GL
> 
> AFM - I'm 9dpo and my temps are staying fairly high, so FX'd that I am proved wrong about the feeling that AF is around the corner. I've got a question, if anyone knows, is there always an implantation dip during the 2ww? I know implantation is supposed to occur between 6-12 days after conception, but with me being 9dpo, I'm starting to worry that AF is on her way, especially if there is supposed to be a implantation dip. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

From what I have read u DON"T always get an Implantation dip so if u don't have one don't get discouraged! GL


----------



## herald3

Jennifer. said:


> I'm a little upset today.. I had my positive opk on the cd16..and im 3 dpo now and on a whim i took an opk and its positive!! what the heck? now im all down

Jennifer - I saw that autigers asked you about temping. If you do temp (online), you should link your chart so we can see it. If you look at my chart, you will see that I had a positive OPK on Day 9, but I clearly didn't ovulate that day. I'm hoping my true ovulation was indicated by my second positive OPK, which occurred on Day 21. Day 21 is more convincing because of the temperature shift. Temping seems to confirm the O.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies.... I've caved in today and Tested with a FRER :dohh: but i lasted to 7DPO rather than testing stupidly at 4DPO lol... But i had really bad cramps all day yesterday and lastnight i had some spotting... this morning Temp was up and Cervix very high, so thought ahhhhh why not lol

And OMG i see PINK!!! all be it totally super duper duper Faint!!! lol... but its restored abit of hope for me :blush: re-testing again at 9DPO and hopefully fingers crossed this may just be it!!! lol x
 



Attached Files:







P1020837 (Large).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Babykiser

hey girls! sorry i have been gone for a few days, had a busy weekend! how is everyone? hopefully smiling with positive attitudes!!!

*angel* - im so glad your mom got good news!!!!! that is so wonderful to hear!! im sure you will here the same at your december appt :)

*autigers* - dont get discouraged yet hun, i think your temps look great!! hoping for a strong bfp for u!

*tmr* - omg paris!!! ohhh im jealous!!! that was so nice of your dh! and glad to see you have an army of supplies ready for this cycle!! bring it on ttc!!!! lol

*tella* - hope u O soon, and good luck catching that egg!! :sex:

*jennifer* - i have two positive opks this cycle also...my first was on cd 14, but i did not O, my second was cd 20 and im sure thats the day i O'd or one day later. so im not sure what it really means to be sure, but i would keep bding just to be sure. hope that helped hun. ans like herald said if u chart online it would be easier, then we could give our opinions based on your temps.



afm- cd 22 for me.. so i think i may be in my tww. i wont know for sure until ff gives me my crosshairs, but i got my second positive opk on cd 20 and i think thats the day i O'd. hopefully my temp goes ups again tomorrow so i can finally start to drive myself nuts symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## Babykiser

*babee* - oooooo i think i may seen a tiny bit of pink!!!! i hope this is it for u hun!!!! fx'd for u!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank-you hunnie... i kept looking at it thinking am i seeing things??? lol... after 10 mins i opened it up to have a look at the back of the strip (in previous cycles when ive tested ive always got a deep indent line with FRER's) this 1 theres no indent line at all, but a tinge of pink to it woop woop never had this before fingers crossed lol x


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser - Thanks. I'm trying to stay positive, but is super hard. my body is telling me one thing and my head is telling me the opposite thing. 

I'm symptom spotting bad and I am on the verve of going crazy. I was so anxious that I tested at 8dpo and 9dpo and got bfns. I only done it bc I was afraid of a short lp again. I know its probably too early still, but I do think I am out this month. :-( This 2ww business sucks. :wacko:


Babee_bugs - I can't see a line, but it may just be my laptop. I'll have to get on my desktop to see better. Just bc I don't see anything, doesn't mean its not there. FX'd that you get a darker line in a couple of days.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

heres the back of the test :)
 



Attached Files:







P1020745 (Large).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## autigers55

I just changed computers and I can see a very,very faint line. I also can see the indention on the back of the test.

I'm totally jealous. I wish mine would have been like yours. I even checked the back and no indention. I think I am definitely out this month. :cry: I want to be proved wrong so bad, but it seems like AF wins the battle every time for me. :growlmad:


----------



## Babykiser

autigers55 said:


> Babykiser - Thanks. I'm trying to stay positive, but is super hard. my body is telling me one thing and my head is telling me the opposite thing.
> 
> I'm symptom spotting bad and I am on the verve of going crazy. I was so anxious that I tested at 8dpo and 9dpo and got bfns. I only done it bc I was afraid of a short lp again. I know its probably too early still, but I do think I am out this month. :-( This 2ww business sucks. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Babee_bugs - I can't see a line, but it may just be my laptop. I'll have to get on my desktop to see better. Just bc I don't see anything, doesn't mean its not there. FX'd that you get a darker line in a couple of days.

i know its difficult.....wish i didnt know anything about it, but i do. seeing bfns is probably the worst thing ttc has to offer. i will tell you that when i got my bfp in august i started testing at 4dpo!!! crazy right!! i didnt get my very faint bfp until 10dpo!!! my test at 9po was stark white!! so i had many dissapointing days! but thats what us girls are for to help eachother out during all of this, cause lets face it our OH's wouldnt know where to start! lol! hope u get a rainbow at the end! :)


----------



## Babykiser

autigers55 said:


> I just changed computers and I can see a very,very faint line. I also can see the indention on the back of the test.
> 
> I'm totally jealous. I wish mine would have been like yours. I even checked the back and no indention. I think I am definitely out this month. :cry: I want to be proved wrong so bad, but it seems like AF wins the battle every time for me. :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Thanks. I'm not looking too much into it, but today I have had some nausea, I even got a little sick too, slight backache/cramps, and been peeing a lot and I haven't had that much to drink today. This happened to me last cycle, but AF showed up, but the only difference is, I don't have cramps like I did last cycle. So maybe, just maybe I will be proved wrong. I was hoping for a BFP today, so my DH could have another birthday presesnt, but hopefully I will get one and it will just be a late present. FX'd!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww hunnie.. its a horrible rollercoaster to be on!... we have been TTC for 26 months now and we were NTNP for 1 year prior.

More than lightly my test today was a complete and utter Fluke!!! my body just likes to play tricks on me lol but its hard to keep the faith an hope going along...

Fingers crossed we get our long an awaite for BFP's x


----------



## tmr1234

Herald if your temps stay up like that for 2 more days ff will change your o day to yesterday good luck on your TWW that is 1 BID temp spike.

Tella~ Good luck hope you ov soon. I was thinking about using soft cups but i think it would be 1 step to far for my DH.

Mirena user~ WE are on the say cycle day good luck for this month.

Jennifer~ OPKs only tell you your body is getting ready to ov NOT that you are only doing BBT can tell you if you did ov. Last month i got about 4-5 days (before i stopped) of + OPKs.

Autigers~ It was the best thing that my DH has ever done he isn't normally like that he leaves everything up to me to sort out but i could not of planed it better. We went 1st class all the way and it was just so nice. We did go on Honeymoon when we got marred in June he said it was a late honeymoon. Your chart looks tri to me Hun!!!! YOU HAVE GOT A BEEN IN THERE... If you look at my chart from when i got my BFP with my LO i didn't get a IP dip.

Babee_Bugs~ Good luck i cant see any thing but i never can on pic's hope it gets darker for you.

Babykiser~ I would say you are in your TWW good luck and i hope it ends in a BFP for you.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies.... well temp dipped today and FRER gave me a Big Fat Indent line lol... Knew it was too good to be true!!! :/


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Ladies,

I'm thinking of taking soy next cycle, if this one isn't successful, although I know I'll have to stop taking angus castus first.

I know that you take it for 5 days at the start of the cycle like clomid but what dosage have you been taking? Where do you get your soy from in the UK? I've looked on the Boots, Tesco and Bodykind websites which is where I get my other supplements from but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hiya ickle... you are aware that you need to stop taking the agnus castus on the day that you Ovulate??? there is lots of things floating around that its not reccommended to keep taking it after ovulation.

I got my Soy from tesco, its called Soya Isoflavones there come in a little yellow tub with 30 tablets in. this cycle was my first taking the Soy and i took its days 3-7 160mg for 3 days then the last 2 days 200mg.

I Ovulated 1 day later than normal for me and my god i felt ovulation!!! :) goodluck x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html

thats what the container looks like x


----------



## Tella

autigers > fx'd it is good symptoms and you get your BFP after all. Your chart is really looking good! When you gonna test?

Babee_bugs > keeping everything crossed that the line becomes darker! Loads of :dust: Your still not out, that could very well be a implantation dip! Stay positive!!!! Praying for a nice temp rise tomorrow morning.

tmr > Paris sounds so fantastic, definitely one of the cities is want to visit soon. Thanks I just hope my OPKs start getting darker. I just received my softcups :happydance: and cant wait to try it. To me the softcups will just make it easier as you don&#8217;t have to lay down with your bum in air, you just pop it in and hopefully they find their way to where they need to be!! Also will be putting some preseed inside the cup to help the :spermy: survive!

Babykisser > Good luck with TWW!

ickle > Welcome :hi: this is also my first cycle and I took 120mg Cd2-4, and 240mg CD5-6. Hope you don&#8217;t need it and you get your bfp this cycle.

AFM > CD16, Im still getting neg OPK's so i think im gonna O later this month than on Clomid. But im glad in the one hand as the softcups will get here today and then i can add some preseed in them to help the :spermy: survive.

Otherwise only 2 more months left of "natural" TTC before i can go back to the FS for the next steps which will most probably be IUI for which we have started to save already, but i would rather want to spend the money on baby stuff.


----------



## ickle pand

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hiya ickle... you are aware that you need to stop taking the agnus castus on the day that you Ovulate??? there is lots of things floating around that its not reccommended to keep taking it after ovulation.
> 
> I got my Soy from tesco, its called Soya Isoflavones there come in a little yellow tub with 30 tablets in. this cycle was my first taking the Soy and i took its days 3-7 160mg for 3 days then the last 2 days 200mg.
> 
> I Ovulated 1 day later than normal for me and my god i felt ovulation!!! :) goodluck x

Thanks for that and the link to what the bottle looks like. I'll have a look for it next time I'm in Tesco.

There are different opinions on whether or not to stay on agnus castus after ovulation or not. I did lots of research and decided that it was better for me, with PCOS, to stay on them after ovulation, because I need the boost they give to my progesterone levels. From what I've read you need to wean yourself off of them slowly if you get a BFP rather that stopping cold turkey, which is what I did when I got my BFP in April and I can't help wondering now if that's what caused the m/c. So if I'm on them when I conceive again, I'll definitely wait to come off them. 

It sounds like although you ovulated a day later that soy gave you a good strong ovulation which is really encouraging! I'm ready to try anything that will help lol!


----------



## tmr1234

I am on a destress at the mo i am potty training my LO and OMG i will screm if i have to wipe more pee off the floor lol I have been asking him all morning do you need a wee wee 'NO' they go out the room and come back in and he wees on the floor right next to the potty. I am sure it wasnt this hard with my ES. It is only day 1 thow


----------



## Babykiser

Ickle- :hi: and welcome!! I hope you have success with soy as many ladies on here have!! Good luck xxxx

babee- I wouldn't worry about the temp drop hun, I'm sure it will go back up.

Tella- I'm sure you egg knows u don't have the soft cups yet so it's waiting until u are ready! ;) that's the way I see it anyway! 

Tmr- lol at your LO! I've never had to potty train but I'm sure u have your hands full!! I'm sure he meant to get the pee in the potty :)

afm- my temp went up again today but I still don't have crosshairs!! I don't know why??!!! I also want to get a progesterone test done but not sure if I should wait or not. I hear of cd21 tests being done, but is that for people with shorter cycles?? How many dpo should I get a progesterone test done at?


----------



## Tella

Babykiser said:


> Ickle- :hi: and welcome!! I hope you have success with soy as many ladies on here have!! Good luck xxxx
> 
> babee- I wouldn't worry about the temp drop hun, I'm sure it will go back up.
> 
> Tella- I'm sure you egg knows u don't have the soft cups yet so it's waiting until u are ready! ;) that's the way I see it anyway!
> 
> Tmr- lol at your LO! I've never had to potty train but I'm sure u have your hands full!! I'm sure he meant to get the pee in the potty :)
> 
> afm- my temp went up again today but I still don't have crosshairs!! I don't know why??!!! I also want to get a progesterone test done but not sure if I should wait or not. I hear of cd21 tests being done, but is that for people with shorter cycles?? How many dpo should I get a progesterone test done at?

Most progesterone test are done 7DPO (cd21 is based on O on CD14). I also think so and they have arived :happydance: i cant wait to use them and get my bfp!!!!

FF most probably are just waiting for another high temp to give you crosshairs. Try and enter a test temp and see if it gives one :)

Tmr > Lol it sounds like you have a field day with that, hope he gets the hang of it quickly!


----------



## tmr1234

Thanks he started realy screming because he realy needed a wee and wouldnt go fully so i had to give in and put a pull up on him he has done ok thow 1st day and has had a few small wees (on the floor) but he is still yong will try agane tomorre i realy dont think he is 100% ready yet.


----------



## mirena user

tmr1234 said:


> Herald if your temps stay up like that for 2 more days ff will change your o day to yesterday good luck on your TWW that is 1 BID temp spike.
> 
> Tella~ Good luck hope you ov soon. I was thinking about using soft cups but i think it would be 1 step to far for my DH.
> 
> Mirena user~ WE are on the say cycle day good luck for this month.
> 
> Jennifer~ OPKs only tell you your body is getting ready to ov NOT that you are only doing BBT can tell you if you did ov. Last month i got about 4-5 days (before i stopped) of + OPKs.
> 
> Autigers~ It was the best thing that my DH has ever done he isn't normally like that he leaves everything up to me to sort out but i could not of planed it better. We went 1st class all the way and it was just so nice. We did go on Honeymoon when we got marred in June he said it was a late honeymoon. Your chart looks tri to me Hun!!!! YOU HAVE GOT A BEEN IN THERE... If you look at my chart from when i got my BFP with my LO i didn't get a IP dip.
> 
> Babee_Bugs~ Good luck i cant see any thing but i never can on pic's hope it gets darker for you.
> 
> Babykiser~ I would say you are in your TWW good luck and i hope it ends in a BFP for you.

Good Luck to you as well! Hopefully:bfp: :dust:To both of us!!!!!!


----------



## mirena user

Well I finished the Soy last night CD 2-6 (80,120,160,160,200) started Tribulus to induce egg release last night too CD6-11.........a bit of a headache today~!
I will start OPKing on CD10 probably but my cycles are normally long and O CD23-24 WHEN I DO! Hopefully I O...............
Would be great if Ovulation is moved up too! 

**I am also doing EPO 1000mg up until I O once I get a + opk I will up to 2000mg then stop.** I have preseed too if i feel I need it ! Good Luck ladies I hope this is my mth!


----------



## ickle pand

Mirena user - can I ask why you started using Tribulus? I've just googled it and all I can find is that it's used for erectile disfunction and by body builders lol! I'm curious about anything and everything that can help me get that BFP :)


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Thanks. My DH always leaves everything up to me too. I looked at your chart and saw there was no ip dip. I think I can quit worring about that now. As for the potty training, I know that is miserable. I think it might be harder for you since you have a DS and I had a DD. I tried so hard to get her to use the potty, but never worked. Well in May, she pretty much potty trained herself. She just said I need to go potty and she did. Only took her a week to get into big girl undies.:thumbup:

ickle pand - welcome!!

tella - Thanks. I've already tested today at 10 dpo and a bfn. I honestly feel like my body is playing a very cruel trick on me. If no AF, I guess I'm going to try and test on the 28th, if I don't cave in tomorrow.


babykiser - Your supposed to get your progesterone checked on 7dpo. I had mine checked on 6dpo bc 7dpo was a saturday. 

mirena - GL!! Hopefully you will O sooner than your supposed to!!

AFM - I am feeling less confident as the days go by. My temp dropped a little today, but not very much. I think AF is definitely on her way due to the cramps and backache I had last night. I didn't plan on testing this morning, but I had 2 dreams that I poas and I know one was a BFP, but can't remember the other result, but that made me want to test. I feel as though my body is playing a very cruel trick on me bc of the symptoms I am having. If I didn't know my body so well, I'd still have some hope. I want to be proved wrong, but the bfn I got this morning really has got me feeling hopeless. :cry:


----------



## tmr1234

My Es was realy easy he was dry night and day with in a week but he has allways been easy with every thing. Lucas just seems so stuck in his way and he will NOt do any thing if he dosnt want to lol.

Well after the drama of potty traning lucas was running aruond with rueben and triped up jit his head and realy hurt his foot he was realy screaming and hes toe when black so off to A&E we went and he has broke his little toe but as it is his toe they can't do any thing poor little mite. If it is not 1 of them it is the outher rueben is in plaster with falling down at school now hes done his foot.


----------



## Babykiser

*autigers* - thanks for the tip.....and sorry for the bfn hun :hugs: i hope your temps stay up.

*tmr* - awww ruben broke his toe!!!! give him loads of hugs from us!!!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Sorry about your DS. I know that a broken toe sucks and it is painful. Hope he feels better soon. 

babykiser - Your welcome and thanks. I hope they stay up too. I am hoping I get lucky enough to get a BFP, but I still I have a feeling I'm out. Being so in tune with my body sucks. :neutral:


----------



## tmr1234

Babykiser said:


> *autigers* - thanks for the tip.....and sorry for the bfn hun :hugs: i hope your temps stay up.
> 
> *tmr* - awww ruben broke his toe!!!! give him loads of hugs from us!!!

Lucas broke his toe rueben broke his arm in school about 3-4 weeks ago



autigers55 said:


> tmr - Sorry about your DS. I know that a broken toe sucks and it is painful. Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> babykiser - Your welcome and thanks. I hope they stay up too. I am hoping I get lucky enough to get a BFP, but I still I have a feeling I'm out. Being so in tune with my body sucks. :neutral:

Thank you. I dont think you are out i felt like af was coming with Lucas your chart is still tri even with the dip today.


----------



## autigers55

I hope I'm not out, I really do. It's just hard to ignore that nagging feeling that AF is on her way. FX'd I'm proved wrong.


----------



## Babykiser

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Sorry about your DS. I know that a broken toe sucks and it is painful. Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> babykiser - Your welcome and thanks. I hope they stay up too. I am hoping I get lucky enough to get a BFP, but I still I have a feeling I'm out. Being so in tune with my body sucks. :neutral:

ugh i feel u there!!! sometimes i wish i was ignorant to what goes on in my body!! i feel like i wouldnt be such a crazy ttc person if that were the case!!


----------



## Babykiser

*tmr *- ooops sorry!!! wrong LO....well i hope lucas feels better, and hope rueben's arm is doing better.


----------



## Tella

autiger > it is still looking good!!!!!!!!

AFM > Still no + opk, but got my softcups and OMW they are sooooo amazing!!!!!!!!

Fx'd for all you ladies :dust:


----------



## herald3

autigers - Hang in there. I saw the temp drop, but you're not out until AF shows. 

tella - You make me curious about soft cups. I might have to consider them. It seems like a lot of people have had success with them.

Babykiser - I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only "crazy TTC person." :) Sometimes I feel ridiculous that I do things like take my temp, obsess over OPKs, etc.

Tmr - I hope your little ones are healing quickly. Good luck with the potty training. 

Mirena - Good luck with getting an early O. 

AFM - FF changed my crosshairs to ovulating on Day 22 (just as many of you predicted). I like that better since our BDing pattern was stronger during that time. I should get my progesterone tests from Monday back today, which will not indicate ovulation (even if it did happen), because O happened so late. I'm going to see if the doc wants to recheck it sometime soon. Either way, I think a new waiting game has begun...the TWW (good thing I'm busy these next couple weeks). :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Afternoon ladies :)...

well my temp has gone even lower its now on my coverline :( what do you reckon???


----------



## herald3

Babee_Bugs said:


> Afternoon ladies :)...
> 
> well my temp has gone even lower its now on my coverline :( what do you reckon???

I just looked at your chart. Your LP seems to short for your temp to be dropping due to an upcoming AF arrival. Most of your past LPs are about 12 days...the chart makes it look as though this one is only 7 or 8. Has the temp in your room been cooler the past few nights? Or, have you varied your temping routine at all during the last couple days?


----------



## ickle pand

Ditto Herald's questions and one of my own - have you been mouth breathing at all the past couple of days? I know I do when I've got a blocked nose and it throws my temp way off.


----------



## autigers55

Tella - Thanks, but I think I am definitely out now. :cry:

herald - When I saw that temp drop this morning, I swear I almost cried. I know I'm not out until AF shows, but I can feel it coming. Hopefully your dr will retest you toward the end of the week or on monday, since that is close to the normal time of a progesterone test. 

Babee_bugs - I'm in your same position. My temp dropped to my coverline too. 

AFM - My temp dipped a lot this morning, so I suspect AF will show later today or tomorrow. I even tested again and a bfn. I also go to the doctor today to hopefully get my progesterone results back. I'm probably going to be put on clomid and possibly progesterone bc I'm starting to think I have a lp defect. :neutral: I was hoping this was my month, but its not looking to good now.


----------



## Babykiser

Tella- glad the softcups are working out for u!!!

Herald- I swear my chart my look just like yours. I haven't got crosshairs yet but I plugged in some temps and I should get them on cd 22. Which is better for me also since my bd pattern was better.

Babee - ditto with the other girls comments

Autigers- :hugs: I'm sorry hun


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Tella- glad the softcups are working out for u!!!
> 
> Herald- I swear my chart my look just like yours. I haven't got crosshairs yet but I plugged in some temps and I should get them on cd 22. Which is better for me also since my bd pattern was better.
> 
> Babee - ditto with the other girls comments
> 
> Autigers- :hugs: I'm sorry hun

Thanks babykiser.

I just got back from the doctor, and I'm not a happy person right now. I sat and waited for over an hour for my dr and no show. Well, the nurse comes in and tells me he got called into an emergency c-section. I can understand that, but what made me mad was the fact that I have no answers and they had my progesterone test results in their hands. :growlmad:  I was told that my progesterone was high, but idk what that means and I was also told it was higher than last time, but i never had a test done before. Now I have to wait for the nurses to talk to my dr and then they will call me. I swear I'm wanting to do this > ](*,) as I type.


----------



## Madrid98

Just relax autigers as getting stress isn't going to help anything!! If they say your progesterone is high that should be a good sign because it indicates O has happened. I think it has to be high for a chance of being pregnant also. So fx'd

Sorry I've been away for a few days. I keep reading your posts but didn't have time to reply. My dh returned yesterday at last!! I've missed him so much particularly at night time. I don't like to sleep on my own.
The O pain stopped today. Really don't know what that means. I'm still drinking the tea every night and I'll continue at least until mid November.

XX


----------



## autigers55

Hopefully I will get some answers tomorrow about my progesterone. I know high progesterone levels are good, but the way the nurse said it, it sounded bad. I'm also hoping my temp will rise again tomorrow. If it does, it will restore some hope in me. FX'd!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Things have remained quite normal... the heating is on timed and comes on at 8am (i take my temp at 8am) heating been switched onto timed way before i ovulated.

Ive taken my temp dot on 8am like i have all my other mornings... and ive been sleeping and waking up as normal, without a dry mouth.

Tonight i got a shock when i went to the toilet i had some EWCM!!! it was only abit stretchy deffo not spermies as we havent :sex: the past couple of days, but yet my cervix is high firm and closed Hmmmmm im sooooooooooo confused


----------



## tmr1234

Tella~ That temp rise today looks like you may of ov'd with out a + OPK.

Herald~ That temp spike looks good . Good luck Hun.

Nanee_Bugs~ Your temps could of dipped for IP i hope it isn't AF so early for you.

Autigers~ OMG i would be so mad about them hope you get the call soon.

Madrid~ I am glad you OH is back may be you could just make ov time if you have only just stopped getting ov pain you never know you could get your BFP this month good luck.

A.F.M
Nothing much going on this end outher than making dino's for my son's home work. I am just relaxing this month and not thinking about TTC.


----------



## Tella

Babykisser > Thanks, I just want to use them all the time :haha: come on + OPK I want to BD :rofl:

autigers > sorry your doc is messing you around, it is terrible. I've only they understand the frustrations and stress they put us through. :hugs:

madrid > im sure you are beyond ecstatic to have him home. I hate being alone at night!

tmr123 > after this morning's drop I doubt it that I O'd :( Only good thing is that I have another chance at catching the eggy. I think that Soy has delayed my O this month. My normal temps after O is above 37 degrees, so being so low is still a sign of no O.

AFM > IF I don&#8217;t get a + this month im going to take soy and my supplements but nothing else next month. Going to enjoy Nov and the festivities of Dec and then get back into it in Jan if still nothing. Will still use the softcups after BD as it just helps with the mess but no OPK's or tracking or temping.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies :)... My temp is up woop woop i feel i can relax a little now lol... normally on 10DPO my temp starts to decrease for AF to arrive... sooo fingers crossed she doesnt


----------



## ickle pand

autigers - there is always a chance its an implantation dip. Hopefully your temps will jump back up again tomorrow. I notice you have quite a lot of open circles on your chart, including yesterday - what's the reason for them? Because that could be making the difference.

Sorry your doctors messed you about but high progesterone sounds good. Hopefully it was just that the nurse read it and didn't understand what she was reading when she told you.


----------



## Tella

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning Ladies :)... My temp is up woop woop i feel i can relax a little now lol... normally on 10DPO my temp starts to decrease for AF to arrive... sooo fingers crossed she doesnt

Yay, we waiting for the BFP in a few days time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=286697&stc=1&d=1319703213
 



Attached Files:







702180q7hwzilblo.gif
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## autigers55

Thanks everyone. I'm going to call my doctor myself bc AF got me this morning. So it proves I have a lp defect. :growlmad: I just wonder how long its going to take them to do something about this. I don't know what I'm going to do this cycle. The doctor mentioned clomid, but I didn't get to talk to him about it bc of his emergency c-section. If he doesnt give me clomid, I'm going to do one last round of soy. So right now I'm just trying to relax and wait for some answers. 

GL to everyone else waiting to O or in the 2WW!!


----------



## Tella

augtigers > im so sorry the :witch: got you!!!! I hope the doc can help you with a script of Clomid before you need to start wiht it.

:hugs:


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies, Have been trying to catch up with what all you guys have been upto but far too much happened. Anyways hoping all is well with you all.

I got a smiley face on opk today so set to go this month. Downside is have dreaded hospital on Thursday so really hoping that I won't be needing treatment this time round. 

I will try and read through as much as I can and catch up with all of the gossip.

Take Care Tamara xxx


----------



## autigers55

Tella said:


> augtigers > im so sorry the :witch: got you!!!! I hope the doc can help you with a script of Clomid before you need to start wiht it.
> 
> :hugs:


Thanks. I just talked to the nurse about my progesterone and it was at 11, so that means I did O, but now I have to wait for another phone call to see what the doctor is going to do since my lp was shorter than it's supposed to be. So I'm sure I'm not going to get clomid, so I'm thinking I will take soy again bc I'm afraid if I don't take something, I will stop Oing. I'm really starting to hate my body for being so cruel to me. If I don't get pregnant this month I think I'm going with NTNP bc this ttc business is starting to really stress me out. ](*,)


----------



## Tella

autigers55 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> augtigers > im so sorry the :witch: got you!!!! I hope the doc can help you with a script of Clomid before you need to start wiht it.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just talked to the nurse about my progesterone and it was at 11, so that means I did O, but now I have to wait for another phone call to see what the doctor is going to do since my lp was shorter than it's supposed to be. So I'm sure I'm not going to get clomid, so I'm thinking I will take soy again bc I'm afraid if I don't take something, I will stop Oing. I'm really starting to hate my body for being so cruel to me. If I don't get pregnant this month I think I'm going with NTNP bc this ttc business is starting to really stress me out. ](*,)Click to expand...

I have made the same decision today, if no success this month then im gonna take a break for Nov and Dec. WIll get back into it, January.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Autigers have you taken B6 for a short LP before??? if not mebies give it ago to see it will help make it longer for you :)


----------



## autigers55

Babee_Bugs said:


> Autigers have you taken B6 for a short LP before??? if not mebies give it ago to see it will help make it longer for you :)

I actually have been taking a b-50 vitamin along with my prenatal. It made my lp about 2-3 days longer than last cycle, but I've only taken it for one cycle. I have a feeling the doctor is going to put me on progesterone to help with my lp though. I'm still going to take the b-50 even if I get put on progesterone bc it gives me a little extra energy to make it through the day. If the doctor tells me to stop taking it then I guess i will.


----------



## herald3

Autigers - I'm sorry the witch got ya'. I was living vicariously though you, since I admired your chart for so long, and we were close in schedule. :( I hope you get your LP figured out soon. FX for next cycle!

AFM - I have cruddy news too. I didn't O. My progesterone test came back low (super low) as predicted, and my temp was WAY down today...I didn't record it yet, but I will (and CM is still watery). The plan that the doc and I have set up now is to wait (fun game, huh?) and if AF isn't here by a week overdue, I will take provera again to bring on AF (after getting a negative HPT). If I don't ovulate next cycle, on to Clomid. I'msick of the waiting game, and I haven't been playing it nearly as long as some of you!


----------



## Madrid98

Autigers sorry the witch got you! But if you have O that's a very good sign and now you need to take what Babees told you, b6 supplement I think is called to help with your lp length.

Welcome back tamara!! It's been a while without any news from you. Glad you got your +opk and that you're well.

tmr I'm hoping the tea will work but I'm very relaxed about the whole thing this month. The O pain has stopped but it seemed to me quite early for O even though the friend that recommended me the tea says she also O quite early while drinking it , so fx'd!

tella I totally understand you wanting to take time off from ttc. It's really stressful even though we don't realise it at times.

babees well done with the temp rise!! Chart is looking good!!

Hi babykiser!! How are you doing? Any news from you? I think you are in your tww, right?

herald, are you sure the temp drop isn't O is going to happen soon? I really hope the docs can find a solution for you. 

XX


----------



## mirena user

Thought I'd stop by and give a quick update so SI done CD2-6 (80,120,160,160,200) I am on CD9 been on Tribulius 1000mg since CD6 doing til 11 and EPO1000mg til O.....did my first opk today - of course I HOPE I OVULATE!!!!!!!!
Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Madrid98

You are taking all the right steps so I hope you O too mirena!!!

X


----------



## Rin731

CD 52 today...ugh.

No :witch: though...

I haven't taken a test since CD 30-something. 

*sigh* Might get a HPT this weekend, but who knows.


----------



## Rin731

autigers55 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> augtigers > im so sorry the :witch: got you!!!! I hope the doc can help you with a script of Clomid before you need to start wiht it.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just talked to the nurse about my progesterone and it was at 11, so that means I did O, but now I have to wait for another phone call to see what the doctor is going to do since my lp was shorter than it's supposed to be. So I'm sure I'm not going to get clomid, so I'm thinking I will take soy again bc I'm afraid if I don't take something, I will stop Oing. I'm really starting to hate my body for being so cruel to me. If I don't get pregnant this month I think I'm going with NTNP bc this ttc business is starting to really stress me out. ](*,)Click to expand...




I did NTNP 11 months before I did soy. :coffee:

I'd only had 4 periods in all that time, so I was stressed NOT trying, if you know what I mean. :wacko:

I hope NTNP works for you, :hugs: but for me, that ended up more stressful than TTC. 


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## autigers55

herald - Thanks. The waiting game is miserable no matter how long you have been trying. If you didn't O yet then maybe you will soon bc of your temp drop today. FX'd for you!!

Madrid - Thanks. The B-50 vitamins I'm taking is extra b6. it has 50mg of b6 in it, but also has the other b vitamins as well. It has helped, but I haven't taken it long enough to get good results. Like I told Babee, I think the dr is probably just going to put me on progesterone to help my lp. Hopefully I will get some anwers later today or tomorrow bc I want to start my 3rd round of soy tomorrow night. 

mirena - Hopefully you will O soon bc you have definitely taken all the right steps. GL!!!

Rin - Hopefully AF comes soon bc you have to be miserable waiting for her to show. As for NTNP, I really dont want to have to do that after all I have been through to get myself to O. I think no matter what I do, I'm going to be stressed out until I get pg.:wacko:


----------



## Rin731

autigers55-
Yup- I feel the same way, like the :bfp: will be the end of the stress (for now).


----------



## Babykiser

*autigers*- im sorry the witch got u hun :hugs: that sucks that you were not able to talk to ur dr about your progesterone results! hopefully the dr can find a soultion for your short lp.

*madrid* - glad your dh is back :) i know u mentioned that your O pains are gone...do u know what day u are suppose to O? whenever is comes hope u and dh catch that eggy. and im doing great! and yea im in my tww, just havent got crosshairs on ff yet, but im sure im 3 dpo.

*herald* - sucks that u didnt O!!! sorry, but could you have maybe gotten the test done too early? is there a possibility that u may just O alot later this month? im just asking because this month i O'd 2 days later than last month. and my august cycle i O'd 4 days later than my july cycle.

*tamara* - nice to see you back! good luck bding!!! :) hope all goes well at the hospital.

*tmr* - its nice to have a relaxed approach every now and then, my last cycle was a mini one. i still charted and stuff, but i wasnt obsessed about ttc like i usually am. good luck with ttc stress free hun :)

*babee* - still an amazing chart!!!!! looks like a nice implatation dip to me!!! hope u get that bfp.

*mirena* - hope soy works some magic for your this cycle hun!!!!

*tella* - come on O, come on!!! (thats me cheering on your eggy to come out)

*rin* - no af still?! fx'd for u this weekend!!!! :dust:


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> *autigers*- im sorry the witch got u hun :hugs: that sucks that you were not able to talk to ur dr about your progesterone results! hopefully the dr can find a soultion for your short lp.

Thanks. Hopefully I will get some answers tomorrow. If they dont call me by 10am, I'm calling them myself bc they close at 1pm and I'm not going through the weekend without any answers.


----------



## Babykiser

i would do the same if i were u!!! and keep calling until someone gives you some answers. sometimes i think doctors/nurses dont realize how stresseful ttc can be for ladies!!! i know they have things to attend to at the office, but you are a patient too.xx


----------



## Rin731

Babykiser- Nope. No :af:, 2 :bfn: 2 weeks ago, I might test soon just to be sure.


----------



## Babykiser

*rin* - 2 weeks ago!!!! what are u doing girl?!!!! :test: lol oh how i wish i had your will power!!!


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> i would do the same if i were u!!! and keep calling until someone gives you some answers. sometimes i think doctors/nurses dont realize how stresseful ttc can be for ladies!!! i know they have things to attend to at the office, but you are a patient too.xx

Your definitely right about them not realizing how stressful it is ttc. :dohh: If I didn't like my dr so much, i would have done left by now. If I don't get any results soon, I'm sure there are other doctors out there that are willing to go the extra mile to help me get pg!!


----------



## Babykiser

*autigers* - well hopefully you dont have to go through the stress of finding another GOOD doctor! im sure tomorrow u will get the answers you want. xxxx


----------



## Tella

Morning girls, another temp drop for me, so fx'd we get a +OPK today, the only crappy thing is we are at the Inlaws this weekend and will hve to BD if i get a +.

Babykiser, hope you get crosshairs quickly, i know how you feel and it is very frustrating!

Rin > Test girl, dont you have any symptoms that might indicate preg?

autigers > fx'd you get results today!


----------



## tmr1234

Babee_bugs~ Good luck hope you get your BFP any day NOW!

Autigers~ 11 day LP is good any thing lower than 10 or 9 is when you should be worried. Sorry AF got you.

Tamarah~ Good luck go get bd.

Madrid~ what tea are you drinking? If you don't mind me asking.

Mirena~ Good luck.

Rin~ Do you not chart to see if you are oing?

Babykiser~ I was so stressed last month because my soy didn't turn up on time, then my opk's didn't come then i ov'd late and to top it off the bfp that wasn't a bfp so i am just not thinking to much in to any thing this month apart from bding at the RIGHT time not stopping 2 days before.

Tella~ Good luck i really hope you get a + OPK and OV.


----------



## Madrid98

On my phone atm so this is a quick reply. FertiliTea is the tea im drinking. I got ewcm last night so i guess im O.


----------



## tamarah

Babykiser said:


> *autigers*- im sorry the witch got u hun :hugs: that sucks that you were not able to talk to ur dr about your progesterone results! hopefully the dr can find a soultion for your short lp.
> 
> *madrid* - glad your dh is back :) i know u mentioned that your O pains are gone...do u know what day u are suppose to O? whenever is comes hope u and dh catch that eggy. and im doing great! and yea im in my tww, just havent got crosshairs on ff yet, but im sure im 3 dpo.
> 
> *herald* - sucks that u didnt O!!! sorry, but could you have maybe gotten the test done too early? is there a possibility that u may just O alot later this month? im just asking because this month i O'd 2 days later than last month. and my august cycle i O'd 4 days later than my july cycle.
> 
> *tamara* - nice to see you back! good luck bding!!! :) hope all goes well at the hospital.
> 
> *tmr* - its nice to have a relaxed approach every now and then, my last cycle was a mini one. i still charted and stuff, but i wasnt obsessed about ttc like i usually am. good luck with ttc stress free hun :)
> 
> *babee* - still an amazing chart!!!!! looks like a nice implatation dip to me!!! hope u get that bfp.
> 
> *mirena* - hope soy works some magic for your this cycle hun!!!!
> 
> *tella* - come on O, come on!!! (thats me cheering on your eggy to come out)
> 
> *rin* - no af still?! fx'd for u this weekend!!!! :dust:


Thank You BabyKiser, Have been stalking you guys as much as I can but so many new names and so much going on that have a hard time keeping up. Aug and Sept were a wash out in the BD ing stakes but all being well at hospital will be back with avengeance. Hows everything going with you? Hope all well and you catch that eggy soon. 

Madrid really hope that now DH is back that you caught your eggy in time.

Take Care Ladies and I'll catch up with you all again very soon.

Tamara xxx


----------



## ickle pand

herald3 said:


> AFM - I have cruddy news too. I didn't O. My progesterone test came back low (super low) as predicted, and my temp was WAY down today...I didn't record it yet, but I will (and CM is still watery). The plan that the doc and I have set up now is to wait (fun game, huh?) and if AF isn't here by a week overdue, I will take provera again to bring on AF (after getting a negative HPT). If I don't ovulate next cycle, on to Clomid. I'msick of the waiting game, and I haven't been playing it nearly as long as some of you!

Herald - Did they test you on CD21? I think they tested too soon. So many doctors (including my GP) seem to think that's the only day the test can be done but it really needs to be done 7DPO, which is only CD21 if you O on CD14. If you O'd where your crosshairs are then you'd be testing today. My fertility clinic is good - they start testing on CD21 and keep testing every few days until they confirm O or the numbers start dropping.

I think that CD22 looks good for O. You might find that FF changes your crosshairs in a few days, especially if your temp jumps back up today. We usually get an oestrogen surge around 4 or 5 DPO that can bring our temps down but then they jump back up again afterwards.


----------



## cherry22

Okay ladies, im cautiously comming in to say i got my BFP on wednesday! 
Its still very faint so im praying for a sticky bean but with my history im not getting my hopes up yet!! but i took soy this month so i guess it worked!!!

Good luck and baby dust to all to this very lucky thread! xxx


----------



## Tella

Loads of sticky bean :dust: to you cherry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep possitive that your soy bean will stick and GL!!!!


----------



## Rin731

*Babykiser, Tella & Tmr1234-*

I know, I'm surprised I haven't tested again yet, but I think after a year, I really can't get my hopes up like I used to. :coffee:

Haven't had any symptoms, really, just no period and on CD 53 today. :shrug:

I also don't chart my temps yet to see when I'm ov-ing bc I haven't gotten a basal body temp thermometer yet. :haha:


---

I'm going to test Sunday I hope, and if it's negative, I might start some agnus cactus to try and regulate this darn cycle of mine.


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Cherry22!!! Hope is a sticky bean and please look after yourself!!!

xx


----------



## herald3

Cherry 22 - Congrats! I'm hoping it's a sticky bean for ya'! :) Super exciting!

Autigers - Good luck at the doctor's. I hope you are able to get a plan and answers for this next cycle. 

ickle - The doc said he will retest if I want, and I may do that. But, he thought that the ovulation test would detect at least SOME progesterone if I had ovulated (it came back <0.2)...he said that even at 1 DPO it should have been higher. But, he did say that if I O'd that day, it may not have shown. I guess time will tell. 

AFM - Things just keep getting more and more complicated thsi cycle. My thermometer was ded this morning when I went to take my temp! I mean, it wouldn't even turn on when I pushed the button. So, not only do I not have a temp today, but it also makes me wonder how accurrate the recent temps have been. :( 
On a more positive note, it's FRIDAY! :) Woo-hoo! Enjoy your weekend, Ladies!


----------



## autigers55

Tella - Thanks. I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm going to call them here soon if they dont call me. I don't care if I'm starting to annoy them with my calls or not, I want answers before they close. :D I had to bd at my parents house when I got a +opk. :blush:

tmr - Thanks. I know an 11 day lp isn't bad, but I think my dr wants it to be longer. 

cherry22 - Congrats on the BFP. FX'd its a sticky bean!! :dust:

herald - Thanks, I hope I get a plan and some answers too. Hopefully your thermometer is the problem. I'd just go buy a new one and just skip today's temp, if you think you might O, BD just in case. :winkwink:

AFM - I'm just patiently waiting for AF to be over with. If the doctor doesn't put me on clomid, I'll be starting soy tonight. I haven't decided on the dosage yet, but I will. I've also got a question for anyone who is using EPO. When are you supposed to take it and how much? I'm considering taking it but I couldnt go out and buy it until today.


----------



## tmr1234

Cherry22~ Congratulations!!! Hope it is a sticky bean


----------



## danielled5109

Congrats Cherry! 

Soy did work for me the month I can tell AF is coming in next few days. Maybe I will try a different dosage next month. I am a little wordied the problem might be my DH sperm. Anyways....hope this is the BFP month for the rest of you! Hopefully next month it will work for me.


----------



## autigers55

Well, I didn't get any answers from my doctor today, so looks like I will have to wait until Monday. :neutral: I'm just going ahead and taking soy for the last time on cd 2-6 and probably going to do 160, 160, 200, 200, and 200 (like I did last cycle) or I may just do 200mg all five days. :shrug: I'm a little slow today and can't make up my mind due to lack of sleep and a sick LO.


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ Sorry your LO is sick hope it isn't much. I would try 200 each day and see how you go it may just give you a realy strong ov and then you WILL get your BFP. Good luck Hun


----------



## autigers55

tmr1234 said:


> Autigers~ Sorry your LO is sick hope it isn't much. I would try 200 each day and see how you go it may just give you a realy strong ov and then you WILL get your BFP. Good luck Hun

Thanks. My LO only has a cold. I called the doctor first thing this morning and they called her in some medicine, so we caught it early. I've decided to do 200mg all five days. I pretty much told myself the same thing you said, that it would just make O stronger. I know the dosage I did last cycle definitely gave me a painful O, but hey, it will be well worth it if it gets me a BFP!! Good luck to you too!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ok earlier I asked about soy making your af heavier, now I'm wondering did anybody have really bad backache and cramping for days after ovulation? I know O pains can last a long time for some people, but has it happened to any of you only after you took soy?


----------



## ScooterKat

Hey Ladies! I am thinking of starting soy next month for the first time. I conceived my daughter using 150mgs of clomid a little over 3 years ago. So I am wondering what dosage of soy should I take starting out?! Any and all advice or websites would be greatly appreciated! I am on Vitex and Metformin If that makes a difference! :)


----------



## autigers55

mybabyluv3 said:


> Ok earlier I asked about soy making your af heavier, now I'm wondering did anybody have really bad backache and cramping for days after ovulation? I know O pains can last a long time for some people, but has it happened to any of you only after you took soy?

After my first cycle of soy, I had bad cramps for 8 days after O, but then AF got me early. My second cycle, I had some cramps here and there, but during O, I thought I was going to die from the pain, but after O I didn't have very many until about a day or two before AF showed. 


Scooterkat - Welcome. My first soy cycle I started out at 120mg then ended with 160mg. It made me O 2 days sooner then expected. My second cycle I started with 160 and ended with 200mg and it made me O 4days sooner than expected. You need to start with at least 80mg(if the pills are 40mg each) bc soy is half the strength of clomid, but then it's really up to you if you want to increase the dosage as the days go by. Also, you need to stop the vitex before using soy bc they cancel each other out. Hopefully the info I gave you is enough, if not, I'm sure the other girls will be willing to help you out too. GL


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks. This is my 2nd cycle but i upped the dosage. Last time I O'd my normal time and had a very bad flow. This time O was a few days earlier. It's been 4 days now of backache and its getting old now, lol!


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3 said:


> Ok earlier I asked about soy making your af heavier, now I'm wondering did anybody have really bad backache and cramping for days after ovulation? I know O pains can last a long time for some people, but has it happened to any of you only after you took soy?

My last cycle i had realy bad pain after ov untill 5dpo where it got so bad DH almost took me to A&E then after that i was fine. I don't normaly feel ov pain in normal cycles maybe just a bit but nothing like now with soy. I am not sure if that is good or bad. I have had a bad back throw out the TWW with the cycles i have done soy as well. 

Scooterkat~I am not sure if soy and vitex can be took together some 1 will come along and let you know i am sure. But on my 1st cycle i started off with 80mg and uped it every day to 200mg good luck.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks TMR. How have you been. I see you're waiting to O. Hope it comes soon and you catch the eggie!


----------



## Madrid98

ScooterKat said:


> Hey Ladies! I am thinking of starting soy next month for the first time. I conceived my daughter using 150mgs of clomid a little over 3 years ago. So I am wondering what dosage of soy should I take starting out?! Any and all advice or websites would be greatly appreciated! I am on Vitex and Metformin If that makes a difference! :)

Hi ScooterKat and welcome! Unfortunately you can't use soy with vitex as they make each other ineffective :shrug:

Good luck with your ttc journey!

X


----------



## Madrid98

*mybabyluv* I had very bad backache after O when I first used soy and that's the cycle I also got my BFP. Hope it's exactly the same for you!!

XX


----------



## mybabyluv3

Madrid98 said:


> *mybabyluv* I had very bad backache after O when I first used soy and that's the cycle I also got my BFP. Hope it's exactly the same for you!!
> 
> XX

Yay, I hope so too!


----------



## tmr1234

mybabyluv3 said:


> Thanks TMR. How have you been. I see you're waiting to O. Hope it comes soon and you catch the eggie!

Thanks for asking i am fine apart from having 2 kids wining all week at lest rueben gose back to school tomoz :happydance: love him being home but it is so nice when he gose back to school and my purs can have a rest lol. Yes i am waiting to ov not sure if i will ov early or late so it is just a waiting game but we are not going to start bding untill i start getting some where near a + opk the at lest DH wont be to tired out to bd.

Good luck for this cycle hope it ends in a BFP for you.


----------



## angel11

Hi ladies. Just checking in. This week is super busy and looking forward to my mom coming to visit. At least that would take my mind off of things. Not sure which CD I am on but I should've already ovulated a few days ok. Resisting the urge to temp to see whether I actually ovulated or not. No temping or OPK and no planned BD. So am pretty sure I will not get a BFP this month as this month, we have been on an all time low with BD. DH is very stressed etc so it was only once a week of BD. 

Either way, just happy my mom is coming to visit!

Good luck to all the ladies.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies :D

Awww Congrats to Cherry another Soy Baby :)

AFM: my temp is up!!! Woop Woop!!!!!!!!!!!!.... Normally it drops really low for AF to arrive!, tested this morning and i think i got something super duper duper faint, but hmmmmmmm i just dont know :/


----------



## ickle pand

Baybee bugs. That chart looks really good! How long is your LP normally?


----------



## goodvibes2

is my opk almost positive ladies?
 



Attached Files:







snapshot (1).jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Madrid98

Yes i think is almost + or + so get bd'ing & good luck!!!

Xx


----------



## tmr1234

Baby Bugs i think you have your self a BFp this month.

goodvibe it is very close to + good luck


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ickle Pand.. Since charting my Temps, ive had 1 cycle with a LP of 12 Days and the rest are 13 Days... Im 13DPO today and AF is due tomorrow by my longest LP :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Goodvibe its getting there hunnie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

I really hope she doesn't show up tomorrow!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank-you hunnie... I just have a gut feeling shes going to show as per usual... but what will be will be :/


----------



## autigers55

goodvibes - That looks close to being a + opk. Get to bding and GL!!

Babee - I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP!! FX'd

AFM - I'll be taking my 3rd dose of soy tonight, and I'm just going to be taking it easy for the next few days. I"m hoping I will get some answers from my doctor tomorrow, and then as soon as AF is completely gone, I'm going to buy my opks and then hopefully get to start bding. :winkwink:


----------



## midg08

how do i share my ov chart like you all have it in your sig? I know how to put it in my sig but I how do i set it to share on the ff website? I don't know if that makes sense... lol


----------



## ickle pand

You need to go to Sharing then set up and pick all your options there. You need to make sure you pick the charts at the bottom. HTH :)


----------



## midg08

That was exactly what I needed to know! Thanks!


----------



## danielled5109

I am going to start my second month of soy. I took days 3-7 last month and took 120 120 160 160 200. Do you think I should stick with the same days and doses? I was thinking of trying days 2-6. Any suggestions?


----------



## goodvibes2

if i am about to ovulate that is 13 days earlier than last cycle. for the first 2 cycles i did cd2-6 this cycle i did cd3-7. i hope my temps rise. :)
:dust:


----------



## Tella

If this cycle is unsuccessful them im gonna go back to CD 3-7 like i did with Clomid. I did CD 2-6 this time around but im CD 22 and have still not O'd :cry:

So i would rather have more mature follies than a higher number of follies.


----------



## goodvibes2

hows my chart looking for o?


----------



## ickle pand

Goodvibes, it's hard to tell so far. Hopefully your temps in the next few days will make things a bit clearer. Good luck!


----------



## goodvibes2

ya i know i put mock temps in..and if they stay up for the next 2 days . it shows my ovulation day yesterday..so hopefully they stay up :)
:dust:


----------



## Rin731

CD 56 today. :coffee:

I took a HPT yesterday, and one today- both :bfn: .

I'm going to get some agnus cactus on Wednesday and try to regulate my cycles...

If that doesn't work, I'll have insurance in the new year, so hopefully I can figure out what's going on :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Goodvibes - Yeah that or a nice big dip tomorrow followed by a spike on Wednesday. Keep BDing to make sure there's loads of swimmers there! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Rin - do you chart your temps at all? That might give you an idea if and when you're ovulating and would give you some information to give to the doctor when you're new insurance kicks in. It'd also help you to time intercourse properly to give yourself the best possible chance. 

I've got PCOS and so have irregular cycles. I've been taking agnus castus since Feb and I'm convinced it's helped regulate my cycle. You just have to be aware that you can't take it with soy as they cancel each other out. There's different opinions about whether to take it after ovulation or not so you might want to do some research and work out what's best for you.


----------



## tmr1234

Goodvibes~ Looks like you ov'd good luck

Rin i can''t belive yu are still waiting


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Afternoon ladies... well my temp is down :(

But, my Cervix is high firm and closed... My gums are sooo sore and swollen, tender Breasts and my Urine is DARK ORANGE!!! even though ive been drinking lots! as lately ive been thirsty quite alot... but still BFN.. i give up lol


----------



## autigers55

danielled - My first month of soy I did cd 3-7 and 120,120,160,160,160 and it made me O 2 days sooner than predicted. My second cycle I did cd 2-6 and 160,160,200,200,200 and O'd 4 days sooner than predicted. Since cd2-6 made me O a sooner, that is what I am doing this cycle too but I'm doing 200mg all 5 days.


Tella - Sorry to hear you haven't O'd yet. :hugs: Hopefully you will soon!!


goodvibes - To me it looks like you O'd already. GL!!


Babee - Don't count yourself out until AF shows. It still could be too early for you to get a BFP! FX'd!!


AFM - I'm on to day 4 of soy and I'm hoping this time will make me O around the same time as last cycle or sooner. I'm also starting to get very irritated with my doctor's office. I still have not heard anything from them. I honestly feel like going up there and demanding answers, but I'm not going too bc I've got way too many things to do today. I'm going to try and be patient and wait for them to call, but if I haven't heard anything in 5 hours, I'm calling them.


----------



## herald3

Sorry that I went MIA for the past few days. I just read all the new posts to catch up. 

Babee - Keep your head up...you are not out yet! :)

Midg - Looks like you O'd...nice! GL with the 2WW.

Rin - Hang in there. I have SUPER long cycles too, and it can be frustrating. 

Goodvibes - the temp spike looks good. I hope your next two temps are high and that you caught the eggy.

Tella - My next cycle I'm going to go for stronger O as well. This cycle I went 2-6, and I MIGHT'VE O'd, but I could still be waiting.

Danielle - A prat of me is convinced that it's all a crap shoot at this point. Good luck this cycle with whatever you decided.

AFM - I had totally given up temping this month, and assumed that I hadn't O'd (based on progesterone test)...or that I O'd late, so I was just going to wait to start provera and start over. Then, this weekend I noticed EWCM and got two positive OPKs (followed by one this morning). So, perhaps this could be a TRUE ovulation? We BDed Saturday (first positive OPK day), Sunday (second positive OPK day), but when we tried to BD this morning (third positive OPK day) my DH got "stagefright." I don't know that it's worth trying to bug him to BD again tonight because he is getting VERY frustrated. Do you ladies think we will have a reasonable chance if we don't BD today...or is it a must? When do you think O day will be? Thanks for the help. :)


----------



## autigers55

herald - I don't know about 3 +opks, but I've gotten 2 +opks on my last 2 cycles and I O'd on the day of the 2nd + opk. So, I would think if you got 3 +'s, you O'd on the 2nd day, but I could be wrong and you could be Oing today. I know how you feel about not wanting to bug your DH and then him getting frustrated, but I would try to BD one more time just to be safe. I told my DH last cycle if he would bd just one more time I would leave him alone until he wanted to. It only took him a few days and he was bugging me to BD. :haha:


----------



## goodvibes2

thank you. i hope so too...im so surprised just from switching from cd2-cd6 to cd3-cd7 would make that much of a difference.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank-you ladies.... i just feel disheartened and upset that AF is due anytime now, i wish i could force her back lol

ive had some more EWCM today only abit though when i wiped.... i really hope this is a good symptom fingers crossed


----------



## Madrid98

Babee i think even though the temp is lower it isnt as low as if af was coming. You still have a chance it'll go up tomorrow. Fx'd!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you hunnie... i dont know whats a matter with me, im a bag of emotions today :cry:

Ive just done a test at 6pm... the pic is totally untouched and in the time frame :thumbup: what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







P1030443 (Large).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Madrid98

I think I can see a faint second line. Can you take it again and closer?


----------



## midg08

herald3 said:


> Midg - Looks like you O'd...nice! GL with the 2WW.

well ff changed my ov date on me today from cd 18 to cd 21.
I don't like that one bit, I was liking the idea that I was going to be 6dpo today not 3dpo. Not to mention that if I have anything under a 31 day cycle then my LP will be less than 10 days. Grrr I liked it so much better when I was ignorant and oblivious as to what my temps/body is doing. (of course If I have a problem then that could explain that 4.5 years a little better than it being dh's 3% morphology) 
ugh. Why is it if our bodies are supposed to sustain pregnancy do they give us SO many f***in issues?
Srry. frustrated.


----------



## tmr1234

herald3 said:


> Sorry that I went MIA for the past few days. I just read all the new posts to catch up.
> 
> Babee - Keep your head up...you are not out yet! :)
> 
> Midg - Looks like you O'd...nice! GL with the 2WW.
> 
> Rin - Hang in there. I have SUPER long cycles too, and it can be frustrating.
> 
> Goodvibes - the temp spike looks good. I hope your next two temps are high and that you caught the eggy.
> 
> Tella - My next cycle I'm going to go for stronger O as well. This cycle I went 2-6, and I MIGHT'VE O'd, but I could still be waiting.
> 
> Danielle - A prat of me is convinced that it's all a crap shoot at this point. Good luck this cycle with whatever you decided.
> 
> AFM - I had totally given up temping this month, and assumed that I hadn't O'd (based on progesterone test)...or that I O'd late, so I was just going to wait to start provera and start over. Then, this weekend I noticed EWCM and got two positive OPKs (followed by one this morning). So, perhaps this could be a TRUE ovulation? We BDed Saturday (first positive OPK day), Sunday (second positive OPK day), but when we tried to BD this morning (third positive OPK day) my DH got "stagefright." I don't know that it's worth trying to bug him to BD again tonight because he is getting VERY frustrated. Do you ladies think we will have a reasonable chance if we don't BD today...or is it a must? When do you think O day will be? Thanks for the help. :)


I got LOADS of + OPK's last month and i ov'd on the 3rd if you can bd do but if you can't try tomoz to up your chance

Midg~ I think FF was right the 1st time with CD18 i think it has change with the ferns not being full and still PF if you take tem out dose it change it?


----------



## Rin731

I don't temp, but DH and I :sex: nearly everyday or every other day the whole month through. :blush:

I want to try some agnus cactus to see if it can regulate me more, and then I think I'll do temping. I just can't see the point in temping when I'm so irregular-I get hot flashes all month through, etc, and it is so varied.


----------



## Babykiser

*babee* - can u take another pic of that test, i cant really see it that well. im hoping this is your bfp, especially since u mentioned this is your longest lp...thats is correct yes?

*midg* - ugh i really hate when ff does that!!! makes me so mad!! but on a good note, your temps are starting off good!! fx'd for u hun xxx oh and no need to be sorry on here!!! we all know what ttc can do to us, but we are here to help eachother out. sorry u are so frustrated.

*rin* - im sorry yor cycle is so long!! :hugs: hopefully things will regulate themselves soon.

*herald* - ohhh hope that was it!!!!! yay for ewcm!!!! :happydance: and i dont think missing one day will be that bad....but like tmr said, if u can bd i would do it!! good luck and loads of :dust:


as for me......today i am 7dpo and i have been testing since 5dpo!! hehe, yes i cannot help POAS!!!! well this morning i took a test with fmu and it was negative....when i got home today i took another and i got a very faint line!!! i almost dont believe it because i was only holding my pee for about 2 hours, but i read the test within the 5 minute time limit. i called my dr office right after and hopefully i can get in there tomorrow and get a blood test done. im excited, but kinda scared especially since i had a chemical in august. also tomorrow (11/1) was the due date i was given when i was pregnant with my twins :cry: so its bitter sweet to get a faint bfp today. im really hoping this is it girls!!!!! does anyone see it?
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.JPG
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20









7dpo1.JPG
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Madrid98

I can definitely see it babykiser!!! Maybe you're more than 7dpo, don't you think?


----------



## Babykiser

thanks madrid!!!! and im not sure, i thought at the most i ovulated 2 days earlier than what ff said, but i didnt think no more than that. maybe u are right.


----------



## Madrid98

How nice to get pregnant so fast! I'm really happy for you! You are our 25th BFP!!


----------



## midg08

tmr1234 said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I went MIA for the past few days. I just read all the new posts to catch up.
> 
> Babee - Keep your head up...you are not out yet! :)
> 
> Midg - Looks like you O'd...nice! GL with the 2WW.
> 
> Rin - Hang in there. I have SUPER long cycles too, and it can be frustrating.
> 
> Goodvibes - the temp spike looks good. I hope your next two temps are high and that you caught the eggy.
> 
> Tella - My next cycle I'm going to go for stronger O as well. This cycle I went 2-6, and I MIGHT'VE O'd, but I could still be waiting.
> 
> Danielle - A prat of me is convinced that it's all a crap shoot at this point. Good luck this cycle with whatever you decided.
> 
> AFM - I had totally given up temping this month, and assumed that I hadn't O'd (based on progesterone test)...or that I O'd late, so I was just going to wait to start provera and start over. Then, this weekend I noticed EWCM and got two positive OPKs (followed by one this morning). So, perhaps this could be a TRUE ovulation? We BDed Saturday (first positive OPK day), Sunday (second positive OPK day), but when we tried to BD this morning (third positive OPK day) my DH got "stagefright." I don't know that it's worth trying to bug him to BD again tonight because he is getting VERY frustrated. Do you ladies think we will have a reasonable chance if we don't BD today...or is it a must? When do you think O day will be? Thanks for the help. :)
> 
> 
> I got LOADS of + OPK's last month and i ov'd on the 3rd if you can bd do but if you can't try tomoz to up your chance
> 
> Midg~ I think FF was right the 1st time with CD18 i think it has change with the ferns not being full and still PF if you take tem out dose it change it?Click to expand...

I tried changing a few things such as taking out the temp, changing the type of Cm I have been having etc... 
I didn't try to change the ferning pattern on any day but if it was cd 18 that would make more sense, just gotta see how long my cycle is i guess


----------



## Babykiser

i know!!! i think when i had that chemical i became slightly a bit more fertile for a short time, thats what the dr said anyway. im hoping this baby sticks!!! i want this pregnancy so bad! but i am going to do my best to sit back and enjoy!!! my dr told me last time that next time i got pregnant she would see me early and watch my hcg levels [-o&lt;


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> Goodvibes~ Looks like you ov'd good luck
> 
> Rin i can''t belive yu are still waiting

I'm getting frustrated, that's for sure. I go between being weepy, angry, and then just ignoring it. :coffee: 

Especially when I see my nephew (2.5), and my niece (6 months) frequently, and just WANT TO BE A MOMMY! :dohh:

And when I do get :witch:, I have horrible stabbing pains WEEKS before she shows up (enough to send me to the ER once, and almost go SEVERAL times), and I haven't had anything recently...no twinges, no pain....nothing.

:cry:


----------



## autigers55

Babee - i think I see a second line. It's just hard to tell from the pic.


babykiser - I can see a second line. Hopefully this is your BFP!! Fx'd for you!! :dust:


Rin - I'm sorry. :hugs:


AFM - I guess I'm never going to hear from my doctor. I never got a chance to call them, so I guess I will have to in the morning. I know they are probably going to put me on progesterone and that I don't need to take it until after O, but I swear their manners are terrible. I honestly think I need to browse around for a new doctor who is willing to go an extra mile to help me get pregnant. You would think that after nearly to years of ttc they would be doing everything they can to help me, but no, all they seem to do is screw around and not listen to me. :growlmad: Sorry about venting, I'm just so fed up with the way I am being treated.


----------



## Babykiser

*autigers* - thanks hun!! i hope so too

and ur dr still has not called u!!!! there is no reason for that!!! i would definately try and find a new/better dr than the one u have!!!! you should have a dr who is compassionate ans cares about u ttc!!! oh that makes me soo mad that they are treating u this way! im sorry!! xxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

babykiser just seen your posts and OMG that is BFP congrats chicken..


AFM: AF is still AWOL lol.. no show at all, im cramping like hell and ive had some EWCM and my LP is 12-13days not 14 so who knows lol


----------



## Babykiser

Babee_Bugs said:


> babykiser just seen your posts and OMG that is BFP congrats chicken..
> 
> 
> AFM: AF is still AWOL lol.. no show at all, im cramping like hell and ive had some EWCM and my LP is 12-13days not 14 so who knows lol

thanks :) and lets hope af stays far away from u!!!!!


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> *autigers* - thanks hun!! i hope so too
> 
> and ur dr still has not called u!!!! there is no reason for that!!! i would definately try and find a new/better dr than the one u have!!!! you should have a dr who is compassionate ans cares about u ttc!!! oh that makes me soo mad that they are treating u this way! im sorry!! xxxxx

Thanks. It's not really all my doctor's fault, it's mainly the nurses. I know ob/gyn doctors are always super busy, but when your part of a practice, you should have more than 2 nurses. :dohh: I'm going to call them as soon as I get up in the morning and if I don't hear anything back from them before they close, I think I am going to head up there Wed and talk to them face to face.


----------



## herald3

Congrats, babykiser...that looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## Mammatotwo

:happydance:Big Congrats BabyKisser, very exciting to see more BFP in here. :happydance:



Babee_Bugs said:


> babykiser just seen your posts and OMG that is BFP congrats chicken..
> 
> 
> AFM: AF is still AWOL lol.. no show at all, im cramping like hell and ive had some EWCM and my LP is 12-13days not 14 so who knows lol

Babee have you tested again. I can see you line too, but not clear enough to see colour. I have a good feeling based on your last AF and a slight line. Test again.... hurry hurry I can not wait to see your line. Good luck I have my FX for you. :flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

That sure is a BFP. Congratulations Babykiser!


----------



## MommyMel

Bbaykisser..........congrats... thats a definate BFP !!!!!
:HUGS:


----------



## Tella

babykiser > I also see a line and im the worst at spotting them! Fx'd for a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats girl!


----------



## tmr1234

Babykiser~ I can see it with out making it bigger hope this is a BFP for you. I think looking at your chart you ov'd on cd 21 but FF has put it as cd22 coz of the high temp on cd 15

Rin~ I am so sorry you are going throw this. Be for i had Rueben my afs where so bad like you i had to got to A&E or i would be in bed for a full 3 days i missed a lot of school because of it. But after my 1st they went a lot better and now i hurdle have pain so when you do get your BFP hope fully you can say good bye to the pain as well. 

Autigers~ I would go in and see them and if they don't see you carry on going in until they get that fed up they see you and tell you what you need to know.

Babee~ My LP is normally 12 days but last month it got pushed to 13 hope it is not just your LP going longer and it is a BFP for you.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :D

I've read that sunflower seeds are good to help with implantation but do you girls know how much daily and for how long?

:hug:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies :D im 15DPO today lol and the witch is playing games lol

My Temp is really low down :cry: Still no AF and Cervix is still High, Firm and Closed....

and today i feel sooooo ill, feels like someone has been playing tennis with my tonsils lol

I tested lastnight... and couldnt see anything, so an hour later i checked on it before i went to bed and the dye was pooled allover in the control line area, i had never seen a control line that dark before! lol... i thought oh sod it, im too tired and cant bebothered... Woke up this morning and looked at it as i was chucking it and the dye has dispersed abit. Its a dud test, but thought i would share :haha:

1st Pic: Top test is a soda/pop experiment, so i could find out where the actual antibody strip is... the test below is my pee 1 and took at 5 mins after.

2nd pic: is of when i looked at it this morning
 



Attached Files:







P1030485 (Large).jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 17









P1030486 (Large).jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ickle pand

It can take a while for the test to clear all of the dye competely. Drives me mad waiting to see if there's a faint line or not lol!

Did you leave the test under a light or somewhere warm by any chance? I've done that and I think that it dried out the test too quickly and that's why the smears were left lol!


----------



## tamarah

Babykiser said:


> *babee* - can u take another pic of that test, i cant really see it that well. im hoping this is your bfp, especially since u mentioned this is your longest lp...thats is correct yes?
> 
> *midg* - ugh i really hate when ff does that!!! makes me so mad!! but on a good note, your temps are starting off good!! fx'd for u hun xxx oh and no need to be sorry on here!!! we all know what ttc can do to us, but we are here to help eachother out. sorry u are so frustrated.
> 
> *rin* - im sorry yor cycle is so long!! :hugs: hopefully things will regulate themselves soon.
> 
> *herald* - ohhh hope that was it!!!!! yay for ewcm!!!! :happydance: and i dont think missing one day will be that bad....but like tmr said, if u can bd i would do it!! good luck and loads of :dust:
> 
> 
> as for me......today i am 7dpo and i have been testing since 5dpo!! hehe, yes i cannot help POAS!!!! well this morning i took a test with fmu and it was negative....when i got home today i took another and i got a very faint line!!! i almost dont believe it because i was only holding my pee for about 2 hours, but i read the test within the 5 minute time limit. i called my dr office right after and hopefully i can get in there tomorrow and get a blood test done. im excited, but kinda scared especially since i had a chemical in august. also tomorrow (11/1) was the due date i was given when i was pregnant with my twins :cry: so its bitter sweet to get a faint bfp today. im really hoping this is it girls!!!!! does anyone see it?



I see it. Congratulations BabyKiser.

Really really pleased for you.

xxx Big Hugs xxx


----------



## tmr1234

Babee~ I *think* i can see a line on your 1st pic under the 1 you did with pop good luck


----------



## Babee_Bugs

AF has sort of got me lol... ive got pink Tinged CM. :(

Nevermind onto cycle number 27! lol


----------



## Babykiser

Thanks girls for all the congrats!! Means alot to me :hugs:


Autigers- I think going into the dr office would prob be your best option. Hopefully when u get there they are not giving u the run around!!

Tmr- ya know I thought the same thing, I even thought that maybe I O'd on cd20. I tried changing the temp on cd15 a cpl of times and ff doesn't change my crosshairs, but it may be wrong.

Babee- sorry af kinda snuck up on u!! Damn her!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh she gets me without fail lol... im just getting my supply of soy for cycle 27 lol... Think im gonna do days 2-6... last cycle 3-7 and 160mg for 3 days then 200mg for the last 2.. you think this is a good dose or should it be higher???


----------



## Babykiser

Well I'm not sure if u are suppose to take more than 200mg a day, but I could be totally wrong. And I think your dosage is fine, I've always taken 120mg. I was always scared to take more lol, yes I'm a lil weenie!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Sorry af got you Babee. Good luck for next cycle


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry she got you Babee. I could sware I see a line on the first pic, easily.:growlmad:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh im fed up ladies... sick of rocking the same boat lol... nevermind x


----------



## danielled5109

Congrats Babykiser!


----------



## autigers55

Babee - Sorry about AF getting you. :hugs:


AFM - Tonight is my last dose of soy, and O should be 9 days or less away, I hope. I've got to go pick up my opks so I can start them tomorrow or thursday. I also called my doctor's office this morning and they said someone would call me back. I probably wont hear anything until this afternoon. If they dont call, I'm definitely going up there tomorrow.


----------



## Rin731

Babee- So sorry. 

Have you tested today? Are you sure it's :af: ?


:flower: :hugs:


:dust:


----------



## autigers55

Well, I just heard back from my doctor's office and I swear I'm more confused now than I was before. The whole point of the phone call was supposed to be about my lp only being 11 days and how they wanted it a little bit longer. Well, the nurse told me everything is looking good and I should expect to O anywhere from cd12-14 based on my last few cycles, and that everything else is fine, it's just we didn't time it right. :saywhat: I was so not expecting a phone call like that, I was expecting to hear that the doctor wanted to put me on progesterone to help lengthen my lp. :dohh: I also know for a fact DH and I timed it just right bc we bd 2days before O, then 1 day before, on O day and the day after O. So that cannot be the problem. They want me to call them back if I don't get pregnant this cycle, but I'm not going to call them back until I find out I am pregnant. So, I guess I'm on my own and the only support I have is from DH and on here.


----------



## ickle pand

autigers - even if you time everything perfectly it can still take a year to get pregnant. IVF where they're putting a fertilised egg exactly where it needs to go is still only 30% successful. So tbh theres every chance that you could get pregnant on your own. Your LP is on the short side but they usually only worry if it's less than 10 days. I'm not sure why you're not going to go back for the help they're offering it?


----------



## autigers55

ickle pand said:


> autigers - even if you time everything perfectly it can still take a year to get pregnant. IVF where they're putting a fertilised egg exactly where it needs to go is still only 30% successful. So tbh theres every chance that you could get pregnant on your own. Your LP is on the short side but they usually only worry if it's less than 10 days. I'm not sure why you're not going to go back for the help they're offering it?

I know it can take a while to get pregnant, but I've been trying for 22 months with hardly any support from my doctor's office. The reason I'm choosing not to go back until I get pregnant is bc I know they are not going to do anything, they told me a few weeks ago they would do everything they could to help me get pregnant and they haven't done but one test. I have been to see my doctor in Dec 2010, Feb, March, April, Aug, Sept, and Oct. Some of those months I went 2 or more times, and they have only done an HSG and checked my progesterone levels nothing else, unless you count the fact that they are pretty much making us go broke. If an emergency situation comes up I will go, but I refuse to give them any more money until I have a reason to.


----------



## Madrid98

I understand & agree with what you're saying autigers. If they're not helping is better not to waste anymore money with them. Once you getting bfp you can go back to them & see what happens. 

Sorry about af babee!! I really thought your test was a bfp!! 

Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Autigers hunnie so sorry ya having a rough ride with your doctors e.t.c...

I fell Pregnant in august just gone and sadly i MC or classed as a chemical as i was only 1 day late. So anyways up to that point we had been trying almost 2 years without any help or tests e.t.c... and i got told that we couldnt be referred to a Fertility specialist untill another year had passed!!! i only got blood tests and a Progestrone checked as there may of been a issue with my pitruity gland as ive had major brain surgery a couple of years back. That all came back normal and thats it, were pretty much left to our own devices.

It sucks BIG TIME...

have you taken just B6 for a short LP before??? ive heard good things about that working well, it wont harm to try it hunnie :)


----------



## autigers55

Babee_Bugs said:


> Autigers hunnie so sorry ya having a rough ride with your doctors e.t.c...
> 
> I fell Pregnant in august just gone and sadly i MC or classed as a chemical as i was only 1 day late. So anyways up to that point we had been trying almost 2 years without any help or tests e.t.c... and i got told that we couldnt be referred to a Fertility specialist untill another year had passed!!! i only got blood tests and a Progestrone checked as there may of been a issue with my pitruity gland as ive had major brain surgery a couple of years back. That all came back normal and thats it, were pretty much left to our own devices.
> 
> It sucks BIG TIME...
> 
> have you taken just B6 for a short LP before??? ive heard good things about that working well, it wont harm to try it hunnie :)

Thanks. I had a chemical in April and like you said you have to wait awhile to be referred to a Fertility specialist. So we both are on our own. It really does suck being in the position we are in. 

I haven't tried just b6 for my short lp, but I am taking a b-50 which has all the other b vitamins in it too. I read that if you plan to take extra b6, you need to take the other b vitamins with it bc too much b6 is bad for you. I think it helped lengthen my lp bc 2 cycles ago it was only 8 days and this last cycle was 11 days so hopefully the more I take it the longer my lp gets.

I swear I have had the worse day today and I honestly feel like crying just to make myself feel better. It all started with the call from my doctor and then I heard that someone in my family got knocked up by a married man, and then I had to take my DD to dance class and I overheard one of the mothers say that she was pregnant and they werent even ttc, it was just a total surprise. I dont like to be jealous of other pregnant women, but when I have had a bad day like today , it really gets under my skin. :cry:


----------



## midg08

I wonder if you wouldn't be better off to look in to a different doctor. One who really cares what you have to say and truly offers help. I mean if they are this distracted and you are still ttc what will it be like when you do conceive?


----------



## Rin731

midg08 said:


> I wonder if you wouldn't be better off to look in to a different doctor. One who really cares what you have to say and truly offers help. I mean if they are this distracted and you are still ttc what will it be like when you do conceive?

I agree. I think maybe you should try a different dr. It can do WONDERS to have a dr sit down and discuss your worries (in full!) with you, and offer all the support they can. 

If they weren't listening to me while I was TTC, I wouldn't be comfortable with them during pregnancy and beyond, etc, because I'd always wonder if they were just sweeping me under the rug. That's just me. :shrug:


----------



## Babykiser

autigers - :hugs: i am sorry that u have to deal with this. busy or not i dont think a dr should ever treat a patient like your dr is treating you. and i also agree with midg, if ur dr is acting like this towards you before u are even pregnant..im sure u wouldnt want him/her caring for u and your unborn baby when u do become pregnant. i would look for another provider as soon as possible! ttc is a stressful and at times disappointing process, you need a dr who understands this and who is sympathetic to yor needs.


----------



## Mscribbles

Hi ladies, 

I am so glad I found this thread and BabyandBump. I have been a member on BBC for most of my TTC journey and someone linked this thread when I searched for soy isoflaves.

A little info about me. We have been TTC for 4 years with one chemical pregnancy in febuary when I took a break from clomid. I have done 9 clomid cycles 2 were combo cycles with bravelle all this over 16 months. We did 3 iui's. None of these cycles resulted in a BFP. We were living in Japan for all this treatment and we just moved back to the states so we are taking a break from RE's until summer. I don't want to completely take a break YET but try maybe a few months with soy isoflaves. I also chart. The only problem we have is I don't ovulate or had weak ovulation. DH has super sperm so no issues there.

I am planning on taking a break from this cycle since DH is still in Japan and won't be here until a week after "supposed" ovulation. So this month I will start with raspberry leaf and primrose oil.

I am unsure about the amount of SI should take and the reasoning why people take different dosages a day. I got the 100mg pills so I was thinking to take 200mg for CD3-7. If I am correct 100mg of SI is the equivalent of 50mg clomid? I was taking 150mg of clomid so I was wondering if you thought that was a good dosage? Also I have read a lot about *tribulus* I was wondering what experience you have had with it if any and the dosage and CD you would take it? My ovulation usually occurs between CD17-20, so Id like to push ovulation up and make it stronger.

Are there any other vitamins or supplements besides prenatals to add to my regimen?

I can't wait to hear from you ladies! I am excited to meet some new people on the TTC journey.


----------



## Rin731

Welcome, Mscribbles :flower:


----------



## tmr1234

Mscribbles Welcome, I have been taking 200mg 1-5 this month. If you have been on clomid i would do 200mg. Good luck.


----------



## tmr1234

I have just done my OPK's and did and ic and it was neg but almost + like it will be + tomoz then did a c/b digi with the same pee and it is + :happydance: which one do i go by? I havnt used these ic's befor if it helps the have a blue handle with LH on them.


----------



## ickle pand

autigers55 said:


> I know it can take a while to get pregnant, but I've been trying for 22 months with hardly any support from my doctor's office. The reason I'm choosing not to go back until I get pregnant is bc I know they are not going to do anything, they told me a few weeks ago they would do everything they could to help me get pregnant and they haven't done but one test. I have been to see my doctor in Dec 2010, Feb, March, April, Aug, Sept, and Oct. Some of those months I went 2 or more times, and they have only done an HSG and checked my progesterone levels nothing else, unless you count the fact that they are pretty much making us go broke. If an emergency situation comes up I will go, but I refuse to give them any more money until I have a reason to.

That's terrible. I didn't realise that you'd been trying that long with no help. Is there anyway you can go to another doctor? It's horrible that you're asking for help and they're not giving it to you.


----------



## Tella

Babee > :hugs:

autiger > I cant believe they are stuffing you around like that, if I was you would tell them that I want a solution to the LP and tell them that you did time everything, more BDing than that you cant. Cant you find another more helpful doc? Most places I have read said you will only see the full effect of B6 in 3 month of use. So fx'd for a longer LP this month.

Babykiser > WOW I love the new photo!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I also love the new ticker!

Mscribbles > Welcome :hi: I've read a lot that the high dosage of Clomid is in most cases not very good for you even through it makes you O the quality of your endometrium and egg is effected by it. 200mg is what most people drink as the highest dosage. There was a post that someone posted re: what the differences are on taking it different days. I will try and find it and post it again :) Good luck with your new cycle, hope soy iso works quickly for you!!

tmr > I would trust the digi over any other test, the IC can be full of crap sometimes. I also do a cassette OPK and if it is + then I do a digi with the same pee to confirm. and I have always had a confirmation on FF.

AFM > I had my + OPK on Monday night late, yesterday we BD'd twice ( morning and afternoon) and I used the softcups to keep the little :spermy: in place Had a nice thermal shift this morning and if I add fake temps to FF then it gives me a O for yesterday. So fingers crossed we catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## Tella

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, haven't posted here in a while.. my 2nd Soy cycle ended up annovulatory & about 60 days, I lost count.. Dr prescribed me Provera & Clomid, so starting the Clomid today! :)

Congrats babykiser, hope all is well with everyone else xx


----------



## Mscribbles

Thanks tella! I think I will try it CD 3-7 and at 200mg. I actually never had a problem with my lining it usually measured between 6-8 mm. It just made me batshit crazy and the hot flashes were horrible.

Have any of you ladies added tribulus to taking SI?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Babykiser!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! :D :D

Sorry I've been MIA, been so so busy! 
I had my 12 wk scan on Monday and it was amazing, we get another on friday because baby wasn't cooperating and just wriggling about. Hope every one is great xoxo


----------



## herald3

Welcome, Mscribbles!

Autigers - I'd be pretty upset with the doc if I were you. I am with the other ladies in the fact that I think you should look into a new doctor...one that make you feel like you're a priority.

Babykiser - How AWESOME to get a BFP! I hope you are feeling well.

Floridagirl - Good luck with the clomid. It seems to work wonders!

Tella - I hope you caught that eggy! 

AFM - Since I gave up temping for a little bit, I'm not sure whether my three straight days of positive digi OPKs (Saturday, Sunday, Monday) resulted in and actual O or not. This morning I took my temp and it seemed a little higher than normal, but I'm not sure if it is high enough. CM also seems to have changed. The time that FF thought I ovulated, I really didn't. Doc sent in a prescription for provera if I don't see signs within two weeks (and I have a neg HPT). Then I'll start everything over.


----------



## Babykiser

Mscribbles- :hi: welcome to our lovely thread!! I really hope soy helps you out. To get my bfp I took soy on cd3-7 and I only took 120mg, I also took 500mg of royal jelly everyday(still taking it) I'm sure you will find there is lots of useful info on this thread! If u have any questions please ask :)

Tmr- I don't have any experience with ic opks, but I always use the clearblue digital and I find them to be 100% accurate!! If u got a smiley face I would go with that!!! Get to bding Hun!!!! xxxxxxx

Floridagirl- thanks hun!! And much luck with the clomid!!! Fx'd it's going to work!

Tella- gl hun, hope u got that egg!!!

Herald- hmmm not sure what's going on, but maybe u recently ovulated but because u stopped doing ur temps ff doesn't recognize it. Hopefully u did!


----------



## Tella

Mscribbles said:


> Thanks tella! I think I will try it CD 3-7 and at 200mg. I actually never had a problem with my lining it usually measured between 6-8 mm. It just made me batshit crazy and the hot flashes were horrible.
> 
> Have any of you ladies added tribulus to taking SI?

Im also gonna take Cd3-7 if i dont get a bfp this month. But im taking 120mg 3,4,5 and 240 6 and 7.

I had very bad hot flushes on SI so dont count those out yet. :growlmad::nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

herald3 said:


> AFM - Since I gave up temping for a little bit, I'm not sure whether my three straight days of positive digi OPKs (Saturday, Sunday, Monday) resulted in and actual O or not. This morning I took my temp and it seemed a little higher than normal, but I'm not sure if it is high enough. CM also seems to have changed. The time that FF thought I ovulated, I really didn't. Doc sent in a prescription for provera if I don't see signs within two weeks (and I have a neg HPT). Then I'll start everything over.

It's really hard to tell w/o the temps, but it looks like ou may have, that temp definitely looks higher.. FF won't confirm O cause of the lack of temps, but FXed it stays up!


----------



## autigers55

Mscribbles - Welcome to the thread!!

tmr - I would definitely go by the digi. Fx'd for you!!

tella - Hope you caught that egg!! FX'd for you too!!

herald - I definitely think you have already O'd bc getting 3 +opk in a row is a good sign. Fx'd that you caught finally caught an egg!!

AFM - Thanks everyone for being so kind. I've seriously considered changing doctors, but I've been with him for 4 years and didn't have any trouble until I started ttc. I can understand it takes awhile to get pregnant after BC and for my cycle to regulate but I figured after a year I would get a little more help. I'm not going to blame all of it on my doctor bc he has helped a lot more than it seems with giving me support(maybe not with the testing though), but I'm mainly putting the nurses at fault. They dont seem to give the doctor all the info I tell them to when I call and they fail to schedule tests for me. I just found out that my doctor wasn't in the office much last week due to births/surgeries, so I can blame it all on his nurses bc all they did was give him a short message that I called but failed to mention the fact that my lp was a little short. So I'm going to take a break from them until I find out I am pregnant. I'm not scared to change drs, its just there isnt too many good doctors around here. I promise you all the doctors around here, no matter what they specialize in, suck. Sorry, just had to get that out of my system. 

I finished my soy last night and if the nurse is right, I should expect to O in 5-8 days. I started my opk, but of course it's going to be -, but I was surprised I had a faint test line. I hope I can start bding soon, but I think DH is still a little frustrated from last cycle. :haha: I honestly dont blame him bc that was not even a month ago. I've got my fx'd that this is my month!!


----------



## lilyflower

Positive OPK Today and yesterday and the day before. O pains since Sunday. It's not super early for me, CD 18 today, and I usually O around CD18-21. So the SI didn't really do anything on that. I also had no symptoms. 

I took 200mg CD 3-7. I'm really hoping for a BFP because if there isn't there is a good chance I have to go for a LAP. :(

Tomorrows OPK will tell me if I did O today or if it keeps going. FF thinks I did. I take about 3 a day so I really get a good judge of my OPKs.


----------



## tmr1234

Lollipopbob~ Congrats on the scan When i was preg with with Rueben he wouldn't stop moving about and we had to go back 2 times on the 1st scan and 4 times for the 2nd we still couldn't find out the sex of him even with all the scans. Have you had any MS? 

Herald~ Maybe you have only just ov'd and that is why your temp isn't very high keep temping and see what they do. Good luck i hope you don't have to take the provera.

Autigers~ When we was TTC my LO my doc didn't want to know even after 12 month with out an AF so i changed docs ( in the same place) and she did LOADS of tests on me and found out i wasn't ov'ing because of the depo but at lest she was doing some thing for me. Good luck this month hope you ov soon.

Lilyflower~ I never get any symptoms Last month i had loads of + opk's i just gave up doing them as i had about 6 days of + and ov'd on the 3rd day. Good luck.

Thank you for all your replays I.E the opk's i carried on doing the ic's but they went light then dark but not + but did anther digi and got a :) so i am going off them.

I got a temp rise today but i don't know weather to think it is due to ov or not as the last 2 month my temp has gone up then down then back up so i will just have to wait and see what the morning brings. I am still not thinking in to it to much i have been getting in to xmas things i always try to start early as i have so meany people to buy for.


----------



## tmr1234

NOW I AM CONFUSED.COM
I have just took 2 opk's digi and ic and they are bouth + but i got a temp rise today I have not got a clue what is going on i am just going to have to get dh to bd and hope for the best.


----------



## Lollipopbop

TMR - Aw! I hope he/she calms down when it comes to to the gender scan haha. It was lovely seeing the baby be so active, felt so real!! :D

As for MS, oh my god! It's been constant haha but hoping I'm having the last of it :D

Temp rise sounds promising! BD! haha xoxo


----------



## herald3

Lollipopbob~ What a fun time for you. I hope you can find out the gender soon! :) 

Tmr - I have pretty much given up with OPKs as well. I seem to get positives quite often (that often dont' mean anything). I'm anxious to see your temp tomorrow. I hear ya' with Christmas stuff...Christmas is a nice TTC distractor!

Autigers~ I hope O comes quickly for you and that this is your month. :) 

AFM - This morning my temp was at 97.1 (so it went up another 0.1, which is still above my coverline...at least the coverline from before I had a sabatical from temp taking). I'm hoping O really happened, since our BD was pretty good this time around.


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Thanks! I just figure its pointless to go back to the doctor right now bc my tubes are clear and I am finally Oing, so I am fine (now) and DH's SA come back normal, so I guess we just have to time it right. If my lp this cycle is shorter than last cycle, I will definitely be going in and having a nice little chat with the doctor and tell him I need something to fix my lp. 
I don't know what would make you still have a + opk and a temp rise. Just bd to be safe. FX'd that you already caught or catch an egg!! As for the Christmas shopping, we have already got all of our DD's presents bought, but we still have to buy for a few more people and ourselves. 

herald - Thanks, I hope it comes soon bc I didnt want to get impatient, but I already have. Hopefully as the next few days pass, you will get some answers on whether or not you O'd already. :D

AFM - I'm getting very impatient while waiting to O. My opk for today was - (of course) but I was hoping it would be a little bit darker than yesterdays but it looks lighter. :nope: I just hope they start getting darker soon, so I know when to plan out our bding schedule. :haha: It's kinda bad when you have to plan to bd, but if O comes when its supposed to, that means it will come during the week when it is harder for me to get DH to bd. :growlmad: I was hoping we could bd twice on O day but I will lucky if I can even get him to bd once. :dohh:


----------



## mybabyluv3

2nd cycle of soy and only cd24 and af is here already. WT &#/%*???


----------



## tmr1234

Mybabyluv~ Sorry AF got you what day did you ov on?

Thanks for your help agane girls I *think* that i ov'd yesterday or the day befor FF has given me cd14 but i know that it was not that day that i did ov but i put in a temp for the morning and it moves it to cd15 so i am in my TWW and we bd 0-3, 0-2, 0 & 0+1 so i am hopeing that is plenty.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, im now 3DPO so the dreaded 2WW starts but im being positive this is gonna be THE cycle for me :)

im so proud of myself, just finished my 2tbl spoons of sunflower seeds and it is only 9am :happydance: im still trying to figure out till when i have to take it but for now i suppose untill i see a implantation dip :D

Good luck to all you girls, im gonna try and take a bit of a break from BnB, been on here far to much the last month, the boss (myself) arent very impressed :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MommyMel

oh great.... i think a have developed the start of thrush..... argh !!!!
what can i use thats safe while TTC?


----------



## MommyMel

:hug: Good luck Tella,

i pray this is it for you.....


----------



## tmr1234

MommyMel said:


> oh great.... i think a have developed the start of thrush..... argh !!!!
> what can i use thats safe while TTC?

natural remedies are douching in salt water, . another method is natural yoghurt, the one with 'live bacteria' or sometimes it's called cultures. Dip a tampon into the yoghurt and put the tampon in for max an hour Drinking cranberry juice is supposed to be good for it as well.


----------



## MommyMel

tmr1234 - Thank you , but yoghurt ? are u serious .....lol


----------



## Tella

Mommymel > just stay away from DH he might think you breakfast :haha:

Thanks, I hope we do this together! It will be beyond AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

MommyMel said:


> tmr1234 - Thank you , but yoghurt ? are u serious .....lol

As long as it is natural yoghurt yes. when i was preg with my LO i got it all the time and my midwife told me to do it and it cleared it up fast


----------



## MommyMel

lol.... sounds silly, but hey, us ladies do silly things to conceive hey..... lol


----------



## mybabyluv3

tmr1234 said:


> Mybabyluv~ Sorry AF got you what day did you ov on?
> 
> Thanks for your help agane girls I *think* that i ov'd yesterday or the day befor FF has given me cd14 but i know that it was not that day that i did ov but i put in a temp for the morning and it moves it to cd15 so i am in my TWW and we bd 0-3, 0-2, 0 & 0+1 so i am hopeing that is plenty.

Thanks. It was either cd13 or 14 according to 2 different charts.


----------



## Jennifer.

soy did it for me the first cycle I tried it!! I got my bfps yesterday and more today!!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo::dance::loopy::yipee::wohoo::dance::loopy::yipee:

WOW congrats jennifer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::dance::loopy::yipee::wohoo::dance::loopy::yipee:


----------



## tmr1234

Jennifer. said:


> soy did it for me the first cycle I tried it!! I got my bfps yesterday and more today!!

CONGRATS hope you have a H&H 9months:happydance:


----------



## herald3

Jennifer. said:


> soy did it for me the first cycle I tried it!! I got my bfps yesterday and more today!!

That's AWESOME news! Congrats! :)


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats Jennifer!!!! I seen u over in 1st tri in the July babies thread!!! :hapydance:

Tella- yay for the tww!! Hope u caught that egg!!!

Tmr- wow that was fast!!! I blinked and u are in the tww!! That's great hun!!! fx'd for u this cycle!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Congrats Jennifer. So that makes how many soy babies now? Whoohoo!!!


----------



## MommyMel

wow.......... congrats !!!! 

if i dont get my BFP this year, then i will try it in Jan.....

:hugs:


----------



## autigers55

mybabyluv - Sorry AF got you. Since I have been using soy, it has made my cycles 26-27 days, so I can understand how you feel.

tmr - FX'd for you!!:dust:

tella - FX'd for you too!!:dust:

Jennifer - Congrats!!

AFM - I'm on cd 9 now and my opks are still - and really faint. I'm beginning to think I'm going to O late. :( I just feel like giving up. ](*,)


----------



## herald3

Autigers - I can't believe that you are already on CD 9! That went quickly! Good luck with O-ing.

AFM - My temp went up A LOT today. I don't know what to think. I'm now convinced I ovulated, but I have NO CLUE when. I'm hoping we timed our BDing correctly. I was so stupid to quit temping (due to frustration). I don't know when to expect AF, try to test if no AF signs, etc. :( Note to others: temp EVERY day!


----------



## tmr1234

Babykiser said:


> Congrats Jennifer!!!! I seen u over in 1st tri in the July babies thread!!! :hapydance:
> 
> Tella- yay for the tww!! Hope u caught that egg!!!
> 
> Tmr- wow that was fast!!! I blinked and u are in the tww!! That's great hun!!! fx'd for u this cycle!!!

Thank i didnt think i would ov so soon as last month it was untill cd18 or 19 but i still think i may of ov'd yesterday it is defo not 14 as ff has put.


----------



## mirena user

Congrad to the NEW BFP (3) I have missed alot not been on lately!
I got a + OPK today so hopefully the SI is working for me and I O this cycle and soon!!!!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/KING4475/SU1BRzAzMjAuanBn.jpg


----------



## mirena user

Jennifer. said:


> soy did it for me the first cycle I tried it!! I got my bfps yesterday and more today!!

What days and dose did you do SI Jennifer????
CONGRAD:happydance:


----------



## autigers55

herald3 said:


> Autigers - I can't believe that you are already on CD 9! That went quickly! Good luck with O-ing.
> 
> AFM - My temp went up A LOT today. I don't know what to think. I'm now convinced I ovulated, but I have NO CLUE when. I'm hoping we timed our BDing correctly. I was so stupid to quit temping (due to frustration). I don't know when to expect AF, try to test if no AF signs, etc. :( Note to others: temp EVERY day!


Thanks. It may seem like it went by fast to everyone else, but it is going super slow for me. I am pretty much doing this > ](*,) while waiting to O. 

Hopefully you have finally O'd. The temp rise is a good thing. :thumbup: Good Luck!!


----------



## tmr1234

Mirena~ That is a dark + OPK get to dtd and get that egg. Good luck.

Herald~ I would say you have ov'd with that temp carry on temping and see what it dose If you only had EWCM oc cd27 & 28 i would go with cd28 for ov Good luck I think if you did ov on cd 28 29 or 30 you have defo got that egg.

Autigers~ I know what you mean about waiting to ov seems like it takes for ever i never minded waiting for it and hated the TWW but now i don't mind the TWW and can not stand the waiting to o. Hope fully this is the last time we all have to wait.

A.F.M 
FF changed me o day like i knew it would but i am still not 100% if it is right i took my temp at the right time with out being woke by Lucas so it should of been right and it is still in the .80's just hoping we got the egg. 1 thing i did notice last night ( really sorry if TMI) DH & i were messing about and he grabed my nip lightly and it felt like pins being stuck in them i looked back at my chart with my lo and in the notes i have put that feeling but it started at 4DPO not 2 but they still hurt today as well.


----------



## tamarah

Congratulations Jennifer.

Everytime I logg on here there is another BFP, this is becoming a very lucky thread.

I hope all you lovely ladies are well.

I had my hospital appt Thurs which showed that the cells are coming back with avengeance but Oncologist has taken the decision to delay treatment til after I concieve. Have been booked in for a fertility scan via Oncologist so at least she is being helpful. Have to speak to GP and get him to refer me to a fertility specialist. Really want to be refered to my gyneocologist/oncologist at Barts hospital but looks unlikely to happen. Feel a bit disheartened about it all as not ready to admit to myself that have a problem but got to push myself Monday Morning to make the call. 

Sorry to offload on all you but you guys are the only ones that understand how hard it is to be trying for a baby all my friends have concieved on first attempts. 

T xxxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

autigers55 said:


> mybabyluv - Sorry AF got you. Since I have been using soy, it has made my cycles 26-27 days, so I can understand how you feel.
> 
> tmr - FX'd for you!!:dust:
> 
> tella - FX'd for you too!!:dust:
> 
> Jennifer - Congrats!!
> 
> AFM - I'm on cd 9 now and my opks are still - and really faint. I'm beginning to think I'm going to O late. :( I just feel like giving up. ](*,)

When you took it how much did you take and did you do the same dose after it gave you such a short cycle? I'm not sure if I should do the same or up it or lower it. I been starting day 2 which is tonight.


----------



## autigers55

mybabyluv3 said:


> When you took it how much did you take and did you do the same dose after it gave you such a short cycle? I'm not sure if I should do the same or up it or lower it. I been starting day 2 which is tonight.

The first time I took soy it was on cd 3-7 and I did 120,120,160,160 and 160 and that was a 27 day cycle. My second cycle I did cd 2-6 and 160,160, 200,200, and that was a 26 day cycle. So changing days and uping my dose only caused a 1 day difference.


Well I'm on cd 11 and I've been having some slight cramps and I even had some ewcm, but my opks are still - and really faint. I have no idea what is going on with my body. I'm supposed to O in 1-4 days, but I'm starting to think I'm going to O late. :(


----------



## ickle pand

I bought my soy and my EPO today from Tesco. Just need to work out what days and dosages to take now. I've seen the post with the different effects depending on which days you take it. What is the best starting dose? I have PCOS so I need all the help I can get! Also should I just take 1 capsule of 1000mg EPO daily until ov?

So excited to try it now!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening Ladies... hope everyone is well :thumbup:

Well this cycle i was all for giving up, i had just about as much as i could take... But my OH insisted that we should try the Soy again and get some Soft cups to keep everything where it needs to be.

Well i think ive buggered up my cycle already :(... i had 8 tablets left from last cycle of taking the soy, i meant to get some more, but have been soooo overly busy i didnt have chance too and now ive missed 2 doses :(... I have taken 160mg doses on CD3 & 4... I also started taking Tribulus on CD3 also with cough syrup to help with EWCM.

Im thinking of now taking Agnus Castus (Vitex) as ive read alot about tribulus working in harmony with AC. I already have the AC... 

So things are shaken up abit but might be fate?? i hope lol will keep you all posted how this pans out lol x


----------



## MomtoIandE

Hi, ladies - It feels like I've been away forever, but I wanted to pop in to see how everyone was doing... skimmed through the pages since I was last on, and wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFPs and WELCOME to all the new ladies!!!! 

Everything's going great over here... had my 1st ultrasound at 7 weeks, heartbeat was 136... had another at 8w5d (losing lots of weight)... OB didn't measure the beat, but said it looked like the 160s. No m/s, but just nauseated off and on and just generally not hungry. 

Anyway, just wanted to say HI and good luck to everyone still trying!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Baybee bugs - I've been taking agnus castus since Feb and it's definitely helped regulate my cycles. In fact I'm a bit sad that I'll have to stop taking it to start the soy but it's just not giving my ovulation enough of a boost. Are you planning on taking it just up to ovulation or for the whole cycle?


----------



## Rin731

Congrats Jennifer! (and any other :bfp:s I might have missed! :winkwink: )


----------



## Rin731

Update- CD 63, no sign of AF. No cramps, etc, and I always have bad ones....anyway.

Pretty sad today-Just found out yesterday we can't get the insurance DH is being offered at work- it's too much $$, nearly 1/3 of his whole paycheck to get it. They might as well have not offered it at all.

Soooo it's off to vitex to try and regulate me, and if that doesn't work- planned parenthood, as they have a sliding scale.


----------



## herald3

My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)


----------



## autigers55

Rin - Sorry:hugs: I know that must suck. Hopefully you will be able to get some answers at that planned parenthood. :)

herald - I'm not sure about the cm bc I had a fair amount of creamy cm (sorry tmi) last cycle but AF ended up getting me. I'm not saying it's a bad sign, it's just it could go either way. I would say accurate results would be at 14+ dpo, but you can start testing at 10dpo. GL!!

AFM - My opks are still - but at least I dont have to squint to see them now. Also, does being sick effect bbt bc I've had a cold since friday/saturday, and my temps are all over the place. I only took some medicine once on saturday and then twice yesterday. My temp dropped a lot this morning and its lower than normal, I honestly thought it was due to O, but havent had a + opk yet. I'm starting to get very frustrated with my body bc idk when I'm going to O and I also had to get sick right before I'm predicted to O. ](*,) I've also been having slight cramps/backache off and on, so maybe O is too far off, I hope.


----------



## tamarah

herald3 said:


> My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)

Hi, Hope your ok and not goign stir crazy with all the questions.

Creamy cm can be present before AF and after Ov although it can also be present in pregnancy due to cervical plug. 

I would wait until 14 dpo to poas but you can get a positive test earlier than that if you use a sensitive brand.

Hope that makes sense.

Good Luck T xxx


----------



## Babykiser

Rin- sorry about the insurance!! Hopefully you will be able to get the assistance u need at planned parenthood xxxxx

Herald- I had creamy cm when I got my bfp...still have it and loads of it! So I think it could be a sign. And as far as the testing goes I would say u could start at 10dpo. I think that's a good place to begin. 

Autugers- sorry ur not feeling well, and yes that can effect your temp. Hopefully O is right around the corner for u!! :)


----------



## herald3

tamarah said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)
> 
> Hi, Hope your ok and not goign stir crazy with all the questions.
> 
> Creamy cm can be present before AF and after Ov although it can also be present in pregnancy due to cervical plug.
> 
> I would wait until 14 dpo to poas but you can get a positive test earlier than that if you use a sensitive brand.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Good Luck T xxxClick to expand...

Hehe...I'm not stir-crazy...yet! :) I'm just not good with the waiting game. This month, in particular, I seem to have VERY little patience. Thanks for the advice. :)


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Rin- sorry about the insurance!! Hopefully you will be able to get the assistance u need at planned parenthood xxxxx
> 
> Herald- I had creamy cm when I got my bfp...still have it and loads of it! So I think it could be a sign. And as far as the testing goes I would say u could start at 10dpo. I think that's a good place to begin.
> 
> Autugers- sorry ur not feeling well, and yes that can effect your temp. Hopefully O is right around the corner for u!! :)

I hate the fact that I got sick right around O time and that I had to take medicine to get rid of it. Hopefully I wont have to take anymore medicine bc this cold medicine I got really worked and I only took 4 doses.:thumbup: Now if I could just O, things would be great. If I O like last cycle I still have 3 days to go, but I'm hoping its sooner.


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> Rin- sorry about the insurance!! Hopefully you will be able to get the assistance u need at planned parenthood xxxxx
> 
> Herald- I had creamy cm when I got my bfp...still have it and loads of it! So I think it could be a sign. And as far as the testing goes I would say u could start at 10dpo. I think that's a good place to begin.
> 
> Autugers- sorry ur not feeling well, and yes that can effect your temp. Hopefully O is right around the corner for u!! :)
> 
> I hate the fact that I got sick right around O time and that I had to take medicine to get rid of it. Hopefully I wont have to take anymore medicine bc this cold medicine I got really worked and I only took 4 doses.:thumbup: Now if I could just O, things would be great. If I O like last cycle I still have 3 days to go, but I'm hoping its sooner.Click to expand...

Feel better soon! Hopefully you are all better now...just in time for O to arrive!


----------



## tmr1234

Rin~ So sorry you are still not getting AF. Hope it turns up soon for you.

Herald~ I have had creamy cm this past 5 days But last month it was more gluppy sorry way tmi good luck.

Autigers~ Being sick can make your temps go up if you have a temp but if you haven't it should make a diff to it. Looking at your chart you only got your + OPK on cd 14 last month so hopefully you should have a + soon.

Babykiser~ How is the preg going any m/s yet? what where your simps in the TWW?

Hiya every one else hope you are all dtd to catch them eggs or taking it easy it the TWW.

a.f.m
Well the relaxed thing has gone out the window and this TWW seems to be going sooooo slow even my dh said last night it seems to of gone on for ever and i am still only 6 dpo. Any way my boobs are still sore normally they only get sore a few day before AF but they have been like this sins 2dpo. Also i broke out in pimples the other day and i never get them not even as a teen


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone, just caught up on the last few days. 


Jennifer- congrats on the bfp:happydance:

momtoIandE- yay on the scan and seeing the heart beat. 

Autigers- I hope you feel better soon. 

Herald - I always wonder about cm to in the tww too. I think it is different for everyone. Some get it for pregnancy and some for AF. I say if it is different to what you usually get it may, hopefully be a good sign. :flower:

Rin- sorry about the insurance. Wow1/3 is ridiculous. I hope your AF comes or you get a surprise bfp soon. 63 days must be so frustrating. 

AFM- 4th cycle of soy, have added royal jelly and low dose aspirin as well. I got my Maca one day after O and thought what the heck add that too. I am 5dpo today, a few weird tummy issues (prob from the vitamins lol) but nothing exciting. Temps don't look fantastic, but then I have had perfect charts and got AF:shrug:
Oh O day moved up another day. Was cd22/23 prior to soy. 19 the previous 3 cycles and 18 this cycle. 
Waiting, waiting , waiting out this TWW. I do feel pretty ok though as I kind of just have given up that it will happen, hoping but not expecting.


----------



## Tella

herald3 said:


> My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)

How long is your LP normally? It doesn;t show on your chart, but have you done any tests yet?


----------



## MommyMel

i silly question .... is LP when you finish your period to the next starting period day ?
what is the normal LP ?


----------



## Tella

MommyMel said:


> i silly question .... is LP when you finish your period to the next starting period day ?
> what is the normal LP ?

:hugs: No your LP is your Luteal Phase which is the number of day after ovulation till AF. Normal is considered anything between 11-16days. But 14 is the average.

:dust:


----------



## MommyMel

thanks, gosh,,,, baby making is very complicated hey .... lol


----------



## herald3

Tella said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)
> 
> How long is your LP normally? It doesn;t show on your chart, but have you done any tests yet?Click to expand...

I looked back at past charts (from being pregnant with #1...yes, I kept them), and it looks like my LP phase was about 11 days. I have not tested because I don't think it's been long enough if I go with Day 31 as O day (going from the streak of positive OPKs).


----------



## Tella

herald3 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)
> 
> How long is your LP normally? It doesn;t show on your chart, but have you done any tests yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I looked back at past charts (from being pregnant with #1...yes, I kept them), and it looks like my LP phase was about 11 days. I have not tested because I don't think it's been long enough if I go with Day 31 as O day (going from the streak of positive OPKs).Click to expand...

I would test if im you, OPK's can give you + if you are preg as well. fx'd for a BFP!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## STS_QUEEN

Hi all, would like to join. Have been TTC for about 5 months, after not luck, i decided to try Soy. I decided to take it from 2-6 and am on my 3rd day today. I've also starting take B6 this cycle.

CD2: 80MG
CD3: 120MG

I hope that this is our month ladies ;)

*****BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU******


----------



## Babykiser

Tmr- hey hun, I'm doing good!! Thanks for asking about me :) I don't really post about my pregnancy in here because I don't want to make anyone feel bad :( I want to be here to support everyone, but I don't want to be rude talking about me being pregnant knowing other girls are trying to get a much deserved :bfp: anyhow I'm... 5w 1d today!! I have had two blood draws and at 8dpo beta was 10, 10dpo beta was 34. I know the numbers are low, but they seem to be rising ok. I have another beta test on Friday 18dpo and hope they have increased lots!!
Well as far as symptoms in tww I really didn't have many! I had an increased appetite but I didn't really think it was anything. I also had some cramps, but they were serious af cramps....before I tested I was sure I was out. But nothing else. I'm wishing u all the luck in the world during your tww!!! Praying u and dh caught that egg :dust:

Mammatotwo- good luck to u hunnie in the tww!! I also took royal jelly and baby aspirin and it seemed to have worked for me!!! fx'd!!

Queen- :hi: welcome!!! Lots of :dust: to u this cycle!!


----------



## herald3

Tella said:


> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herald3 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went way back up today. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, I've had A LOT of creamy CM lately (TMI, I know)...is that normal after O (I don't remember from when I was pregnant before)? Still dont' know when I O'd, so I'm just going to hold out as long as possible before testing. What day do you think would predict accurrate results if I tested. Sorry for so many questions. I hope you all had a good weekend. :)
> 
> How long is your LP normally? It doesn;t show on your chart, but have you done any tests yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I looked back at past charts (from being pregnant with #1...yes, I kept them), and it looks like my LP phase was about 11 days. I have not tested because I don't think it's been long enough if I go with Day 31 as O day (going from the streak of positive OPKs).Click to expand...
> 
> I would test if im you, OPK's can give you + if you are preg as well. fx'd for a BFP!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

If I O'd on Day 31, I would only be 7 dpo today (which I think is too early for a BFP). If I had any OPKs left, I would totally use one (but I used my last OPK for this cycle on Day 30). I'm avoiding going to get more until AF arrives. I have ONE FRER at home right now. It's taking a lot of will-power to not test early. :)


----------



## Tella

I understand but you could possibility be 18DPO :shrug: Otherwise we are TWW buddies and will test at the same time :happydance:


----------



## herald3

Tella said:


> I understand but you could possibility be 18DPO :shrug: Otherwise we are TWW buddies and will test at the same time :happydance:

What day are you going to test? Maybe that will give me added motivation to wait. :)


----------



## Tella

I dont normally test early but im on a positive thoughts brings along positive things, train of thought this month so im gonna start at 10DPO so basically Friday :happydance:


----------



## herald3

Tella said:


> I dont normally test early but im on a positive thoughts brings along positive things, train of thought this month so im gonna start at 10DPO so basically Friday :happydance:

Then, I will test on Friday too! :) We'll be testing buddies! GL to you.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck to you both for Friday :)


----------



## Babykiser

Yay for testing!!! Hope we get two more :bfp: on Friday!!! Good luck to the both of u!


----------



## autigers55

tmr, Tella, & herald - GL to you all!! Hope you get BFPs!!

AFM - Thanks everyone, I am feeling better, but I still have a runny nose. I think I figured out why my temp was so off yesterday. I slept without covers and I think I even slept with my mouth open bc I couldnt breathe through my nose. Today my temp went back up and my opks are still - but they are alot darker than yesterday. I'm thinking I'm going to O either tomorrow or Thursday which will be cd 14 or cd 15, which will be similar to last cycle. I'm making sure I bd everyday just to be safe, but DH is already wanting to run away. :haha: This waiting game is starting to get annoying. I'm trying my hardest to stay busy so the day will go by faster, but its not working. ](*,) I love staying at home with my DD, but right now I wish I had a job or was still in college.


----------



## STS_QUEEN

BabyKisser- Congratulation on your BFP!!! Did soy help you get pregnant this cycle? If so was this your 1st cycle on it? And did you ovulate earlier?
Thanks a whole bunch


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- glad ur feeling better hun xxxx lol tell dh not to run away just yet!! U need him a fee more times :haha:

Queen- thank you very much!! Yes I did take soy, this was my third month taking it. My 1st month taking soy I got pregnant, but sadly I had a chemical. My first cycle on soy I O'd early (cd16) the next two cycles were later, cd20 and cd22.


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Autigers- glad ur feeling better hun xxxx lol tell dh not to run away just yet!! U need him a fee more times :haha:
> 
> Queen- thank you very much!! Yes I did take soy, this was my third month taking it. My 1st month taking soy I got pregnant, but sadly I had a chemical. My first cycle on soy I O'd early (cd16) the next two cycles were later, cd20 and cd22.

Thanks, I was hoping I wouldnt have to take any more medicine, but I'm going to take 2 more doses today just to be sure this cold is gone. I'm going to tell DH that if he can hold out until Thursday or Friday we should be in the clear. I can just imagine his face when he finds out we have to bd every night this week. :rofl: He is going to be so upset with me, but I've got to make sure we time it just right. It will definitely be worth it if I can finally get a BFP this month.


----------



## herald3

autigers55 said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> Autigers- glad ur feeling better hun xxxx lol tell dh not to run away just yet!! U need him a fee more times :haha:
> 
> Queen- thank you very much!! Yes I did take soy, this was my third month taking it. My 1st month taking soy I got pregnant, but sadly I had a chemical. My first cycle on soy I O'd early (cd16) the next two cycles were later, cd20 and cd22.
> 
> Thanks, I was hoping I wouldnt have to take any more medicine, but I'm going to take 2 more doses today just to be sure this cold is gone. I'm going to tell DH that if he can hold out until Thursday or Friday we should be in the clear. I can just imagine his face when he finds out we have to bd every night this week. :rofl: He is going to be so upset with me, but I've got to make sure we time it just right. It will definitely be worth it if I can finally get a BFP this month.Click to expand...

It is SO funny to me that our husbands complain about BDing! There are some guys in this world that would KILL to have that problem!


----------



## autigers55

I know. Before my DH use to complain about not bding enough, now its the complete opposite. I bet he wouldnt mind if we werent ttc. Men always thought women were complicated, I'm starting to think men are more complicated then we are. :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Good evening ladies!! 

I'm sorry I've been missing lately but my mum has come to visit us from Spain for a week and I've been super busy with her. Also my kids have 2 weeks half term holidays so it's a non stop constantly.

I'm so lost with my cycle. I think I O twice with the tea and maybe I'm about 6dpo but I have no idea at all. Not feeling confident and I have no symptoms whatsoever. I may also test on Friday or Saturday just for the sake of testing but I have no hope for this cycle. Feeling a bit negative about the whole ttc thing as you can see.

Hope you're all lovely ladies ok! Congratulations to Jennifer!! 

XX


----------



## Mammatotwo

Babykiser said:


> Mammatotwo- good luck to u hunnie in the tww!! I also took royal jelly and baby aspirin and it seemed to have worked for me!!! fx'd!!

Wow, this gives me some hope. Feel a bit over it all this month. I also got pregnant first cycle of soy and m/c in August. You give me hope that maybe it will happen for me. I hope you have a wonderful, sticky pregnancy. :flower:



Madrid98 said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> I'm sorry I've been missing lately but my mum has come to visit us from Spain for a week and I've been super busy with her. Also my kids have 2 weeks half term holidays so it's a non stop constantly.
> 
> I'm so lost with my cycle. I think I O twice with the tea and maybe I'm about 6dpo but I have no idea at all. Not feeling confident and I have no symptoms whatsoever. I may also test on Friday or Saturday just for the sake of testing but I have no hope for this cycle. Feeling a bit negative about the whole ttc thing as you can see.
> 
> Hope you're all lovely ladies ok! Congratulations to Jennifer!!
> 
> XX

I totally get you on the whole being negative. I just feel so hopeless and that nothing I am doing is helping. I have been trying since March/April 2010 now, 2 m/c. I have lost that excitement this month that maybe I am pregnant. Last month I had EVERY symptoms and was so certain I was pregnant. Feeling a bit more hopeful after reading babykissers experience though. 
Hope you have a lovely visit with your mum. :flower:


----------



## MomtoIandE

Babykiser said:


> Tmr- hey hun, I'm doing good!! Thanks for asking about me :) I don't really post about my pregnancy in here because I don't want to make anyone feel bad :( I want to be here to support everyone, but I don't want to be rude talking about me being pregnant knowing other girls are trying to get a much deserved :bfp:

I hope I didn't come off as being rude - I just wanted to give an update since everyone was so helpful when I was here... In any event, good luck to everyone still trying!! Much love : )


----------



## tmr1234

autigers~ Glad your feeling better. Good luck hope your opk is + today.

Madrid~ Maybe you being busy is a good thing then you can't think about a BFP and you will get it. Have fun with your mum and kids.

MomtoIandE~ I love reading about how other people are getting on with there preg. I know some people that have been TTC for so long run a mil away from it but i think it gives us hope that we WILL get a BFP. Hope every thing is going good with your preg and bubs is snug in there. 

a.f.m
I realy don't think this is my month we have bd the right days but i just don't feel like it is at all. I am trying not to get to down about it what will be will be but i have ONLY ever got a BFP in nov. I am going to test on Fri i know it will still be early but with my LO i got realy srong lines at 12dpo in the pm so i think it should show at 10 dpo.


----------



## Tella

Herald > :yipee: we are test buddies :yipee: Hope we both report a BFP on Friday even if it is a faint one!!!

Autiger > men try and convince themselves that we are more complicated than them, but they are by far worse than us. Mine is the same, complain now but before ttc he was fine with BDing everynight :glowmad:

Madrid > the break from TTC might just be what you needed for you BFP. Good luck!!!

MomtoIandE > You never came across as rude!!!! :hugs: it is encouraging to see the success stories's progress!

AFM > 8DPO so im only have 2 more days left then I will start testing! :happydance:


----------



## Tella

tmr > so we 3 girls testing on Friday then we all on 10DPO then :hipee: GL!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you ladies for your words of support. I wish it'll happen to all of us this month so that we can all have our summer babies.

Babykiser and momtoIandE I don't feel offended at all if you post your symptoms or updates on here. Just the opposite. I love seeing the progression from the hope of soy working for you to the bfp and then the scans, etc. It always gives encouragement for those who are still waiting their bfp to see that other got there. On the other hand, I'd find it worst to use constantly the thread while ttc but forget about us once you get the bfp. This is just my opinion, others may disagree of course.

XX


----------



## Mammatotwo

MomtoIandE said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> Tmr- hey hun, I'm doing good!! Thanks for asking about me :) I don't really post about my pregnancy in here because I don't want to make anyone feel bad :( I want to be here to support everyone, but I don't want to be rude talking about me being pregnant knowing other girls are trying to get a much deserved :bfp:
> 
> I hope I didn't come off as being rude - I just wanted to give an update since everyone was so helpful when I was here... In any event, good luck to everyone still trying!! Much love : )Click to expand...

LOVE the updates, it gives me hope. Love seeing what is happening in your pregnancies. Helps pass the time with all this TTC stuff and show what we are aiming for. :flower:
So nice to see SOY working. :happydance:


----------



## herald3

I'm excited to have TWO testing buddies on Friday! I hope we all get our BFPs! :) That would be a FANTASTIC way to start the weekend.


----------



## tmr1234

I have just looked and i will only be 9dpo but still going to test but 100% i am out this month


----------



## herald3

tmr1234 said:


> I have just looked and i will only be 9dpo but still going to test but 100% i am out this month

Why do you think you are "100%" out this month? Looking at your chart, it doesn't look like it. I think you are still in! :)


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser & MomtIandE - I dont feel offended by you talking about your pregnancies at all. 

tmr - Thanks and dont give up hope just yet. It's still early. :hugs:

Tella - I swear men are just big babies. My DH got so mad at me bc I wanted to bd last night and he didnt, but he doesnt know that I am tired of bding myself and its starting to make me hurt (sorry if tmi). :growlmad: GL to you on Friday.

herald - Good Luck to you too!!

AFM - I swear I am about to just give up. I thought I would have a + opk this morning, but all I got was an almost + and then a completely -. :cry: My test strip I did was + or almost +, but the other opk I did was -. I used the same tests as I did last cycle and I got the opposite result. I really dont know what to think. :shrug: I'm starting to think I'm going to O late or not at all. :cry:

My tests from this morning. 
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6597.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babykiser

MomtoIandE- oh no I was not talking about u or any othe the other ladies with bfps on this thread! Sorry if it came off that way. I was just speaking about myself really, I see so many other threads where ppl get offended, even angry sometimes about girls talking about their pregnancies. So I wasnt trying to point anyone out, sorry for stirring things up. And I too loved seeing bfps when I was trying for mine, it gave me so much hope and encouragement! I just want to make it clear that I don't ever want to offend anyone when I talk about my pregnancy :) that's the only point that I was trying to make. 

Also madrid I do agree with the comment that u made! I will be here from beginning to the end! Sorry your down about ttcing at the moment! I hope u did catch the egg this month!


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- have u used a digital opk? I have never used the opks with the lines, but the digital ones have never failed me! Smiley or no smiley! 

Tmr- 100% out this month!! Why??

To everyone testing on Friday...... :dust: :dust: pray the babydust fairy brings you something good!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, my class is about to start but I will catch up when I get home later xxxx


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Autigers- have u used a digital opk? I have never used the opks with the lines, but the digital ones have never failed me! Smiley or no smiley!

No, I have never used them. I kinda wish I would have gotten them now. When I bought my opks, money was tight, so I only bought what I could afford. :dohh: Stupid bills and AF had to come around the same time. I would go out an buy some now, but I'm afraid if I do, I wont need them.


----------



## tamarah

autigers55 said:


> Babykiser & MomtIandE - I dont feel offended by you talking about your pregnancies at all.
> 
> tmr - Thanks and dont give up hope just yet. It's still early. :hugs:
> 
> Tella - I swear men are just big babies. My DH got so mad at me bc I wanted to bd last night and he didnt, but he doesnt know that I am tired of bding myself and its starting to make me hurt (sorry if tmi). :growlmad: GL to you on Friday.
> 
> herald - Good Luck to you too!!
> 
> AFM - I swear I am about to just give up. I thought I would have a + opk this morning, but all I got was an almost + and then a completely -. :cry: My test strip I did was + or almost +, but the other opk I did was -. I used the same tests as I did last cycle and I got the opposite result. I really dont know what to think. :shrug: I'm starting to think I'm going to O late or not at all. :cry:
> 
> My tests from this morning.

OPK's were the bain of my life until I started usign the digitall ones. So much easier as it is a clear and simple result. I would test one day and be sure that the next day I would get a darker line as was nearly positive to get a negative. Very frustrating. 

Also sure you are aware that soy can muck up the results of opk's, i.e not getting a positive until egg has ruptured rather than before.

FX'd for you T xxx


----------



## autigers55

Yeah, I know soy can interfere with opks, but I haven't had that problem so far. I'm starting to think that might be the case this cycle though.

I'm wondering if I might have already O'd and never got a +opk, but I could be wrong. I am having weird symptoms that I dont normally have around O time. I've had a headache off and on for a couple days now and my nips seem to be a lot more sensitive than usual today (sorry tmi). If I did O my opks shouldnt be getting darker though. I am so confused and lost this cycle, so I guess I just keep bding to be safe. :dohh: I may just go out and buy some digis to make this a lot easier on me.


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Tmr1234 * Thanks, lady Ill be keeping an eye out for your test on Friday!!! :thumbup:

*Tella * Aw, youre sweet... and Ill be looking for your test too!!! 

*Madrid * Yeah, thats totally what I was thinking... like it would be crappy to just use everyone for information and then just disappear and forget about everyone whos still trying... I still want to see each and every one of you get your BFPs!!! 

*Mammatotwo * I felt the same way, always smiled when I saw a post from the BFPs :flower:

*Autigers * Thats crazy!! :shrug: Your IC definitely looks positive, so I totally dont understand the Answer. I second what *Babykiser *said about the digis. I always used them to back up a suspected + on an IC. Maybe thats an idea for next month, if there is a next month!! :af:

*Babykiser * Remember when I called you Babykisser, by the way  Ha!! No worries, I totally understand where you were coming from now. Yeah, on BBC its like you cant talk about your pregnancy anywhere except your birth board, but I just always thought this place was different... and weve been together for so long, I just blurted it out without thinking... Im glad were okay now though :hugs: 

AFM - Time to go home!!!! :happydance:


----------



## autigers55

MomtoIandE said:


> *Autigers * Thats crazy!! :shrug: Your IC definitely looks positive, so I totally dont understand the Answer. I second what *Babykiser *said about the digis. I always used them to back up a suspected + on an IC. Maybe thats an idea for next month, if there is a next month!! :af:


I was so confused when I saw the differences in the IC and the Answer. I did another IC and then an answer and it was pretty much the same result. I was so mad that I just decided to go buy the digis anyways. I'm going to start using them in the morning bc I obviously havent O'd yet if I've gotten -'s for a week straight. Hopefully I will get a + tomorrow. FX'd.


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ This month my ic's where - until the day after i ov'd going off temps but my digis where + the day of ov but my ic's have only just gone back to - my digi went back on 2 dpo. I would class that ic as a + good luck i really hope you ov soon. 

Herald,Babykiser,autigers~ I am just in a really down mood at the min and just really don't think i am going to ne this month . I started off being really up about it but the last few days i have felt so down. I don't want to come on here and be like that. I just have a feeling that it is not going to be this month but if it is i will be very happy.


----------



## Tella

autiger > So sorry about your DH :hugs:, mine is the same at times hope you catch that eggy soon so that this stress can pass. I also use a cheaper OPK then when I think it is + then I use a CB Digi to confirm it, maybe rather try that. I only use one digi a month so, even though they a bit expensive they last for 7 months.

tamarah > thanks for the info on eggy already ruptured, I never knew that &#61514;

MommytoIandE > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM > 9DPO, only 1 more day to go :happydance: Boobs are getting a bit more sore but I get that even if AF comes :(


----------



## Mammatotwo

MomtoIandE said:


> *Babykiser * Remember when I called you Babykisser, by the way  Ha!! [/FONT]

:blush:Ummmmm I have been saying Baby*kisser* the whole time. I totally read it that way and when I read your name I say baby kisser in my head. Hmm note to self read properly. :blush:


----------



## herald3

Okay, I have some bad news and good news. The bad news is that I am probably going to let my two testing buddies down by telling them I tested this morning. :( I'm sorry ladies...I feel bad about that. The good news: I got my BFP! It was SO bright! I did it right as I left this morning, and I did take a picture for you to see, but I forgot the camera cord at home (to upload the picture). Now, I just need to find out when I actually ovulated. Hmmm... I'm hoping it's a sticky bean!


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:
I don't care that you tested early as long as you got your BFP, OMW I hope I can follow your footsteps!!!!! Lots of sticky bean :dust: 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tamarah

Congratulations Hearald3, thats fantastic news. Wishing you a sticky bean and a HH nine months.

Xxxx


----------



## herald3

Tella said:


> :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:
> I don't care that you tested early as long as you got your BFP, OMW I hope I can follow your footsteps!!!!! Lots of sticky bean :dust:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I really hope you ladies will follow too! :) It would be fun if we all had positives! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*herald*, congrats on your BFP hun!! :yipee:.

*autigers*, I wonder if the answer brand has a different sensitivity level than the IC? Do you know what the miu's are for both tests? Maybe the IC is just more sensitive? It sure does look near positive to me.. hope you get an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

congrats !!!! :yipee:

i wish you a healthy and happy sticky bean........


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats Herald!!!! :wohoo: :baby:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Sorry your feeling that way. :hugs:

tella - I bought the digis anyways, but I'm going to be using more than one a month bc all they had at the store was the 20 count. :dohh: GL to you tomorrow.

herald- :yipee: :wohoo: Congrats!!

Floridagirl - I have no idea what the miu's are for the tests. The answer one was positive for me on cd 14 and 15, but nothing this cycle.

AFM - I'm beginning to think these IC are off bc they are still about the same as yesterday. I used a digi and a -, when I took the strip out the second line was faint. :cry: I'm thinking I'm not going to O at all. I honestly just want to crawl in a hole and not come back out. I was so hopeful for this month, but now I'm just done. I'm on the verge of quitting with ttc bc I obviously have a problem and nothing is being done about it. :sad2: Sorry to vent, but I just have no hope left.


----------



## Babykiser

Mammatotwo said:


> MomtoIandE said:
> 
> 
> *Babykiser * Remember when I called you Babykisser, by the way  Ha!! [/FONT]
> 
> :blush:Ummmmm I have been saying Baby*kisser* the whole time. I totally read it that way and when I read your name I say baby kisser in my head. Hmm note to self read properly. :blush:Click to expand...

Lol no worries!! Everyone does it!! I laugh when I see it!! :)

MomtoIandE- :hugs:


----------



## Tella

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Sorry your feeling that way. :hugs:
> 
> tella - I bought the digis anyways, but I'm going to be using more than one a month bc all they had at the store was the 20 count. :dohh: GL to you tomorrow.
> 
> herald- :yipee: :wohoo: Congrats!!
> 
> Floridagirl - I have no idea what the miu's are for the tests. The answer one was positive for me on cd 14 and 15, but nothing this cycle.
> 
> AFM - I'm beginning to think these IC are off bc they are still about the same as yesterday. I used a digi and a -, when I took the strip out the second line was faint. :cry: I'm thinking I'm not going to O at all. I honestly just want to crawl in a hole and not come back out. I was so hopeful for this month, but now I'm just done. I'm on the verge of quitting with ttc bc I obviously have a problem and nothing is being done about it. :sad2: Sorry to vent, but I just have no hope left.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I know how you feeling girl and we all feel like giving up when O is not forthcoming. I was the same last month but by the time i got my + it was like new energy and i could go on. Vent as much as you need to it helps to deal wiht this TTC journey!

Hope you get a nice strong surge tomorrow!!!!


----------



## autigers55

Thanks. If I do O, I dont think it will be tomorrow bc I usually get 2 + opks and nothing yet, but I could be proved wrong (I hope so). I do not know why my body is being this way. I'm wondering if the cold I had and the medicine I took has anything to do with O being delayed.:shrug: This is making me go insane. :wacko: I just wish I could fast forward to tomorrow so I can hopefully have a + opk.

Update: After I posted I decided to use another opk and here are my results. I was completely shocked especially since the digi gave me a -. This was me > :saywhat: There was only an hour or an hour and a half difference between the tests. I'm going to try to hold it and for awhile and test with a digi in 4+ hours, I dont know if I can make it though. 
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6620.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tmr1234

herald, congrats Hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## MomtoIandE

*Herald *- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: I am so happy for you!!! Can't wait to see your pic :winkwink:

*Autigers *- Woah, your OPKs are confusing me too!! That Answer totally looks positive. Maybe your urine was just too diluted for the digi to read positive? Are you BD'ing pretty regularly just in case?!


----------



## autigers55

MomtoIandE said:


> *Herald *- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: I am so happy for you!!! Can't wait to see your pic :winkwink:
> 
> *Autigers *- Woah, your OPKs are confusing me too!! That Answer totally looks positive. Maybe your urine was just too diluted for the digi to read positive? Are you BD'ing pretty regularly just in case?!

I thought the same thing this morning. I just did another digi and it is still - but it is darker than the first one. I'm thinking I'm probably going to get the positive digi tomorrow. As far as bding, we have done it every night since sunday, but took a break last night. We are going to start bding again tonight and then probably the next couple of days. So, I should be covered. Right now, I'm having some slight twinges om my right side and I've been having them on the left side for a few days. So O should happen soon, I hope. This cycle has been confusing since day 1. :wacko:


----------



## Madrid98

CONGRATULATIONS herald!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months for our 27th :bfp:!!! :wohoo::wohoo:

Xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi guys, can I join you please? had MC in October and I'm going to try my first Soy cycle. I have PCOS and don't have AF so I'll be taking my last provera pill tomorrow and waiting anxiously for the witch to show her face. I haven't decided what days to take Soy though... I MC'd on clomid days 2-6 so I'm wondering if I should maybe take SI later....?


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome BabyForMe83!!! Of course, you can join us!!!
So sorry for your loss. I've also suffered 2 mc's myself and I know how hard it is. I don't think it'll make a difference if you take SI cd2-6 or 3-7. I got my bfp with the later but after my mc I tried the same days with the same dosage and it did nothing to me at all.

Fx'd it'll work for you and that you can have your bfp very soon!

XX


----------



## mrsthomas623

I cannot believe how many BFPs keep popping up... yay! Congrats to all the recent mommies!! :)


----------



## Hope08

Hi everyone! I don't think I've posted here, but I've been lurking for a couple of months. Congrats to everyone on the BFP's!!! 

Me and DH have been TTC since December 2010. We had a miscarriage in February. I'm on my 7th cycle since our miscarriage with 2 of them being anovulatory (not counting if this one will be or not). I've gained a little weight the past 4 months (about 10ish lbs give or take) and I was wondering if maybe that could be the cause of my anovulatory cycles? I can't think of anything else that would cause it. Right after our miscarriage, I O'd 3 months in a row and since then, my body has gone CRAZY! Anyone have any insight if weight gain could cause me not to O? I also took Soy for the first time this month CD 3-7 120 MG. Today is CD 20 and I still have no signs of O so I'm so scared it's going to be another anovulatory cycle and I've heard that Vitex is good to balance hormones. Does anyone have any experience with it? I have read that you should not take Soy and Vitex together, so I'm thinking I may try it once this cycle is over. What do you ladies think about Vitex and do you have any insight of what would be causing me to have anovulatory cycles all of the sudden?


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome BabyForMe83

Wllcome Hope. I have put on weight sins TTC but it hasnt stopped me from oving sorry i am no help. With the soy and ov may be you will just ov late i took it 1-5 and ov'd cd15 then took it 2-7 ( missed a day) and ov'd cd 19. good luck. Looking at your chart from last month it is not anovulatory FF just hasnt give you your ov day because of all the p days it looks like you ov'd on cd 55

a.f.m
Feeling a bit more happyish today i have a load of christmas decs coming and the last of rueben's and lucas' gifts so i can start on DH and the mum & dad's. Think i am going to do hampers for them but not sure yet. As for TTC my temps are spot on with my bfp chart but it may change tomoz so i have not tested i am going to wait it out to see if my chart gose tri.

Good luck for them test today.


----------



## Tella

autiger > I would say, considering your EWCM and the + answer OPK, you might just have O'd yesterday or today!!!! Hope you :sex: to cover you bases!!!! What I do with the digi's is a use a container for testing so that when I get a positive on the normal OPK then I use the same urine to test with the digi, that way you know you have comparable results.

Hope > I have read quite a bit that weight gain or a high BMI can certainly have an impact on your Ovulation. I agree with tmr regarding Oing on CD55 on your last cycle. 

BabyForMe83 > :hi: im gonna do CD3-7 next cycle if this one of CD2-6 doesn&#8217;t work. I O'd CD15/16 on clomid 50mg but this month on Soy 2-6 120mg (2-4) 240mg(5-6) I only O'd on CD23 :( So Im gonna rather try 3-7 again.

tmr > fx'd that you temps stay up and that you get your November BFP :D

AFM > I tested this morning on 10DPO and it is a BFN but i will continue testing till Monday (13DPO) and if still neg then i will wait for AF to be late before testing again. 

I had about 5 different dreams last night and once of them was that i got a really faint BFP, hope it is right.


----------



## Tella

Herald > What dosages and which days did you take SI?

SS > TMI Alert**************
Im very sweaty today, and last night i woke up at 1am dripping wet from the sweat, it was litterally running down my between my boobs. Good signs?


----------



## herald3

Tella said:


> Herald > What dosages and which days did you take SI?
> 
> SS > TMI Alert**************
> Im very sweaty today, and last night i woke up at 1am dripping wet from the sweat, it was litterally running down my between my boobs. Good signs?

I took SI on days 2-6, in dosages of 120, 160, 160, 200, 200. Also, I wanted to let you know that I was REALLY sweaty before my BFP...so, maybe it's a good sign?! Also, I was SUPER sleepy 6-8 DPO (or what I think is 6-8 DPO). 

I've included a picture (sorry it's blurry) of my FRER from yesterday.

GL to all of you ladies! :)
 



Attached Files:







Marin NOvember 10_2011 015.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babykiser

Babyforme- welcome!! Sorry for your loss hun, hope u get your bfp real soon!! When I got both my bfps I took soy on cd3-7, I had a chemical the first time....hoping this baby is nice and sticky!!

Hope- :hi: sorry for your loss. And I don't have any experience with weight gain and ttc. From what I have read some people have problems with it, but I don't know. As far as the soy goes, my 1st time taking soy I O'd on cd 16, the next 2 times were cd20 and cd22. So maybe O Is just delayed. Oh and no experience with vitex, sorry.

Tmr- yay for Christmas gifts!!! :)Glad u are feeling better too xxxx I cannot see your chart because I am on the mobile site, but is there a specific day u have In mind to test? I hope ur temps stay nice and high!!!

Tella- I would say that is great sign!! I had some nights where I would have to turn my pillow over because it was damp from me sweating!! (yea I know...gross) that was the start of my bfp! Fx'd for u hun!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Herald- blurry or not...i can see those lines!!! :wohoo: CONGRATS!!! Beautiful :bfp:


----------



## Tella

a line is a line, blurry or not :thumbup: im so excited for you , i swear it feels like it is my bfp :haha:

:hugs:

Thanks Babykiser (I was also one of those ppl wiht the double S :lol:) i really hope it is good!!!!


----------



## autigers55

Herald - Definitely a BFP!! Congrats again!!

tmr - Glad to hear your feeling happier today! FX'd that your temps stay up and you finally get your BFP!

tella- those symptoms sound like a good sign, so maybe the bfn was due to it still being early. FX'd.

AFM - I'm totally thinking yesterday's opk was a false + bc my digi is still -, but the test line seems to be a little darker than yesterday. I honestly dont know when I'm going to O. My body is being stubborn this cycle. I thought I was about to O bc of the cramps I was having and that one + opk, but apparently not bc my temp went up. I'm seriously about to give up. I have used 17 IC, 7 answer opks, and now 4 digis and only one answer brand has turned + which I think was false. :dohh: This is really starting to suck. :cry:

I just decided to remove my + opk and insert a discarded temp and FF gave me dashed crosshairs for cd 13. IDK what to think I'm so confused.


----------



## tmr1234

If my temps stay up for the next 2 ish days my chart will be tri so i will test about 12dpo if i am preg i could of had ip yesterday as that could be why my temps went up today.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats to all the BFPs - and thank you for all the welcomes xx


----------



## MomtoIandE

Tella said:


> autiger > I would say, considering your EWCM and the + answer OPK, you might just have O'd yesterday or today!!!! Hope you :sex: to cover you bases!!!! What I do with the digi's is a use a container for testing so that when I get a positive on the normal OPK then I use the same urine to test with the digi, that way you know you have comparable results.

That's exactly what I did too!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

Tella said:


> SS > TMI Alert**************
> Im very sweaty today, and last night i woke up at 1am dripping wet from the sweat, it was litterally running down my between my boobs. Good signs?


Um, when I was PG with my son, that was one of my very first symptoms... that and extreme thirst. Fx'd!!!!


----------



## MomtoIandE

tmr1234 said:


> As for TTC my temps are spot on with my bfp chart but it may change tomoz so i have not tested i am going to wait it out to see if my chart gose tri.

I didn't realize that was your BFP chart in your overlay - Wow!!! Your temps definitely are spot on with your BFP ... Ooooooh, I so have my FX'd for you!!!! And after all, your babies _are_ born in August, right?! Maybe November is your month!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

autiger > is it possible that you might have missed your surge? Do you have CD13 covered? IT is all so confusing, Im really praying hard that I get my bfp this month as I wont be able to go through all the ups and anticipation of OPK's next month. Im just gonna take a break from it all then rather.

tmr > that is great news!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow your chart is almost identical to your previous pregnancy one!!! Fx'd for the November BFP!!!!!!!!!

Herald and MomtoIandE > I really pray that it is a good sign, today and last night I was fine so hope it was due to beans heating and not hot night!!! 

MomtoIandE > Why did you use progesterone along with your soy? Did you have a LP defect?

AFM > 11DPO, only testing tomorrow again on 12DPO, fingers toes hairs everything else crossed please. Looking at my chart, 9DPO might have been Impantion dip, hope my temps keep going/stays up now and the little line goes green!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

MomtoIandE said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> As for TTC my temps are spot on with my bfp chart but it may change tomoz so i have not tested i am going to wait it out to see if my chart gose tri.
> 
> I didn't realize that was your BFP chart in your overlay - Wow!!! Your temps definitely are spot on with your BFP ... Ooooooh, I so have my FX'd for you!!!! And after all, your babies _are_ born in August, right?! Maybe November is your month!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes bouth my boys are August babys but i would be just huly if i am but the end of so not far off there bday as there is only 2 day with the 2 boys.


----------



## Babykiser

Tella- good luck testing tomorrow!!! I'd say ur temps look good, as for implantation dip hmmm I'm not sure as I've never had one so I can't really speak on that!! I have everything crossed for u hun xxxxx

Tmr- hope this is your bfp!! Your chart from 08 is pretty much identical to your chart this cycle!!!!!


----------



## autigers55

Tella said:


> autiger > is it possible that you might have missed your surge? Do you have CD13 covered? IT is all so confusing, Im really praying hard that I get my bfp this month as I wont be able to go through all the ups and anticipation of OPK's next month. Im just gonna take a break from it all then rather.
> 
> tmr > that is great news!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow your chart is almost identical to your previous pregnancy one!!! Fx'd for the November BFP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Herald and MomtoIandE > I really pray that it is a good sign, today and last night I was fine so hope it was due to beans heating and not hot night!!!
> 
> MomtoIandE > Why did you use progesterone along with your soy? Did you have a LP defect?
> 
> AFM > 11DPO, only testing tomorrow again on 12DPO, fingers toes hairs everything else crossed please. Looking at my chart, 9DPO might have been Impantion dip, hope my temps keep going/stays up now and the little line goes green!!!!


I'm starting to think I might have, but the weird thing is I got that + opk on cd 15 and then I think it was a + IC yesterday on cd 16. :shrug: I dunno what to think FF took away my crosshairs bc of my temp today. Yesterday and the day before that, I was cramping super bad, kinda like my O pain from last cycle so I thought maybe I o'd one of those days. :shrug:I really dunno what to think or do, my digi today was - again so I must have missed my surge. I just hope I have O'd or will O soon bc this is starting to really get confusing.

Good luck testing tomorrow!!

tmr - Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone! Congrats on all the BFPS! There's going to be so many soy babies!!

AFM - Every things going well, had another scan last week and the baby was a little bit more cooperative so we got all the measurements we needed and everything seems to be perfect :D 

Good luck for this month every one, hope we can bump it up to 30 BFPS!! xoxo


----------



## tmr1234

My chart has gone Triphasic so happy about it but still not feeling like this is going to be my month but any thing could happen my boobs has gone realy sore on the sides yesterday and today.

Good luck every 1


----------



## Tella

tmr > yay for chart going triphasic!!!! Fx'd it is a bfp for you this monht


----------



## Tella

Thanks, on a negative note though, i tested this morning on 12DPO and it is negative :cry: i was really feeling good about today :nope:

But the weird thing is look at the test results in the photo and then look at how they say you must interpret the results, on not pregnant it is like my results but on the pregnant one the Control line and Test line is turned around? Weird hey? Im now gonna just wait and see if the witch arrives on Thursday :cry:

If she does im only gonna take my vitamins this month and give everthing else a skip, bd when we want to and enjoy Chritmas and New Years (get drunk) and start again in the new year and just pray that Gail was right about a Jan conception!

Sorry for the downer girls :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=295453&d=1321171671


----------



## tmr1234

Right with 2mu i took a FRER and it come up with a light pink line you can see it arms lenth but it is still faint the i took a c/b digi and it said not preg what do you think?

got a pic of it at last
 



Attached Files:







DSC01510.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Madrid98

I think you are pregnant!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babykiser

Tella- sorry about the bfn xxx on another note those test instructions are very weird!!! Maybe u can take another type of test.

Tmr- that test looks positive to me hun xxxx Congrats!!!! It just may be too early for a digi to pick up, but I see those two lines!!! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Thanks girls i dont know if i trust the FRER as i got a line last month but it wasnt as dark as this 1 and it started to disaper a few hrs after this line seems to of gone darker. I was having a look at pics of them and my 7 yr old said mummy the 1 in the bathrrom has got 2 pink lines on it what is it? and my DH said he could see it and last month he said he couldn't.


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Your chart is looking good, and I definintely can see a second line! :yipee: FX'd that this is your month!!

Tella - Sorry about the bfn :hugs: If AF get you then maybe you might get a nice Christmas surprise!!

AFM - I think I'm done this cycle. My temps are all over the place and I'm thinking I'm going to have anovulatory cycle, but the weird thing is, I put in all my negative opks and just ignored that one positive, and FF is giving me crosshairs for cd 13 again. :shrug: If I add that one + opk and my temp stays up it will say I O'd yesterday?? :shrug: I am so lost. I'm to the point where I want AF just to show up so I can just have a stress free cycle. I might continue temping, but I know for sure the only thing I am doing is taking my vitamins.


----------



## ickle pand

TMR - I saw that line without enlarging the pic. That with the triphasic chart I think means you're pregnant :) It's probably just too early for the digi. Congratulations!


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you ladys i realy hope this is it i am going to get some more test tomoz and test agane on tues if my temps stay up.


----------



## Madrid98

Fx'd is all well tmr!!

Tella don't be sad hun! Just test again in 2 days as it may be too early for you, you never know :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

I can not belive it i have only gone and got my self knocked up!!!!!!

Did a digi this am and it said PREGNAT 1-2 :wohoo::wohoo::headspin::yipee: i am so scocked i feel so sick and really shacking i havn't told DH yet as he is still asleep but i think he knows as he said that test yesterday was +. EDD 25th july 2012

Thank you soooo much for your help the last 3 months and i can not wait to see all the outher BFP's that is going to come.

The 3rd month of soy must of been a lucky 1.


----------



## Tella

:hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and hope you have a H&H 9 months.

:hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Tella

I came across this the weekend and it is very helpful :thumbup:

https://www.askdramy.com/ovulationcalc.html


----------



## Mammatotwo

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:Tmr - whoo hoooo:happydance::dance::happydance::dance: Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months.


Quick question from me- Why do you have to stop soy after 3 months? I am on month 4 and should stop but why?:shrug: 
I did hear somewhere 6 months too, but mostly only 3. 

I got neg IC and FRER yesterday after thinking I saw something on the IC. Today temp down and totally negative HPT:nope:

So I guess I start again tomorrow or the next when AF arrives. I really want to do soy again.


----------



## BabyForMe83

CONGRATS TMR!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - :wohoo: :yipee: Congratulations!! I'm glad you finally got your :bfp:. I guess you were right when you said you can only get pregnant in November. H&H 9 months!!


AFM - I'm feeling totally out this cycle. I honestly dont think I O'd yet and it's still looking like I'm not going to. :cry: My temps are all over the place and my opks are staying -, and they have even gotten lighter. I guess if AF ever shows I'm going to have to go to the doc and be put on clomid :dohh: since I've already done 3 cycles of soy. This really sucks. ](*,)

Sorry to be such a downer, but I had an absolutely terrible weekend and my cycle is just adding fuel to the fire. Dont get me wrong I'm happy for everyone that have gotten their BFP's, but I dont think I am ever gonna get mine. :cry:


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats tmr!! :wohoo: that's fantastic news!!!!!!!!

:baby: :happydance:


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- :hugs: sorry ur going through a rough time hun. Is it possible you are just having a extra long cycle? Xxxx


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Autigers- :hugs: sorry ur going through a rough time hun. Is it possible you are just having a extra long cycle? Xxxx

Thanks. I haven't had a really long cycle since the beginning of this year. They have been fairly good with the exception of the cycle after I had a chemical which was 44 days, but since then the longest has been 35. It wouldnt surprise me if my body decided to be cruel and cause me to have an extra long cycle, especially after I have worked so hard to regulate them. :growlmad: The only confusing part is the 1 +opk I got and how they stayed dark, but not + up until now. :shrug: I really just wish I could start all over. I may even be bad and take soy for a 4th month just so I dont have to go see my doc. :haha:


----------



## tamarah

Congratulations Tmr, very spooky as u predicted that you could only concieve in November. really wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats TMR!!

sorry you're having such a hard time this month Autigers :hugs: I'm on CD14 w/ Clomid this cycle and got my positive OPK yesterday.. I've never O'd before CD20, even with the Soy, so I'm pretty over the moon.. And the Clomid turned out being only $16, I thought it was more like $50. The only side effect I had was that I was weepy my last day taking it..

Is there a reason why you don't wanna go see your doctor?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Wicked witch got me saturday 3 days late so was so hopeful but wasn't meant to be.
Had dreaded docs appt today which was a pointless excercise.:growlmad: He completely dismissed me as not been trying for 2 years. I am under the illusion that when you are over 30 that the protocol is to be seen after 12 months. He has instead sent em for tests for anemia and liver and kidney function. WTH??? :shrug:

Have made a decision that if after scan at barts with Oncologist doesn't uncover anything I will be having IVF. Have decided to try egg sharing as long as I am eligible so another long and trfacherous path ahead. Sorry such long and moany post but feeling very down about it all now. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are in better moods than me lol xxxx


----------



## autigers55

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Congrats TMR!!
> 
> sorry you're having such a hard time this month Autigers :hugs: I'm on CD14 w/ Clomid this cycle and got my positive OPK yesterday.. I've never O'd before CD20, even with the Soy, so I'm pretty over the moon.. And the Clomid turned out being only $16, I thought it was more like $50. The only side effect I had was that I was weepy my last day taking it..
> 
> Is there a reason why you don't wanna go see your doctor?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks. I dont want to see my doc bc they haven't listened to a word I have told them. They said they would do something to help me get pregnant, and they haven't. I'm tired of going and being told the same thing and getting my hopes up. I was telling my DH that once I finally started oing again, the doc wouldnt want to put me on clomid, and then I would probably stop Oing, which it is starting to look like it. :dohh: 

I've been stressing over my chart and wondering if it is possible to O and not have a constant temp pattern after o. I'm having a hard time trying to decide if my chart is biphasic yet? Honestly what do you girls think about my chart? I'm completely lost on what to think, so any opinions would help out a lot.


----------



## Rin731

Congrats, Tmr! 

:hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Mammatotwo~ I am not sure why you would have to stop. I think if you did 6 months then had a month off just to let your body do back to normal (not that you will need it as you will get your BFP.) thank you for the congrats

BabyForMe~ Thank you

Autigers~ Thank you My mum told me last night that i could of kept my leg closed for another few months as my cousins boy's birthday is the 24th of July my nice is the 27th then my 2 are 2nd and 4th August so a very full week or 2. Looking at your chart i would say you haven't ov'd yet but looking at past charts you have got a + OPK at CD19 hang in there i know it is hard but you WILL get that BFP.

Babykiser~ Thank you when are you due?

Tamarah~ It must be some thing about this month that my eggs don't work any other time lol thank you. Sorry AF got you. I always thort that it was 12 month when you under 30 and 6 month over 30. When i was TTC my LO my GP didn't want to know just said o you just have to wait it out but i think they got so fed up of me going in every week that they started doing bloods every month to see if i was ov'ing but by that time i got my BFP with in a month.

FloridaGirl~ Good luck hope you get that egg. & thank you.

Rin~ How are you doing? has AF turned up yet? 

A.F.M


I am still in shock and don't realy belive it yet i only had 1 digi left so going to get some more test today and IF it comes back + then i am going to the doc's in the morning. We told are mums& dads last night there will now be 11 grandkids on DH side and 5 on mine. My DH still can't belive it and got really worred yesterday as he is scaerd some thing will happen to me in child birth and he will be left with out me and have to deal with 3 kids but i think he is happy and hoping that it is a girl we was talking names by the end of the night lol


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats TMR! H&H 9 months to you :)

AFM - Well my AF started this morning so I'm on to soy this cycle. I've decided to start with CD3-7 since that's in the middle. I'm still not sure how much to take though. I've seen a lot of ladies start at maybe 120 and build up to 200 over the days. Does anyone have any advice about dosage?


----------



## tmr1234

I took 1-5 200mg good luck hope it is lucky for you.


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> Mammatotwo~ I am not sure why you would have to stop. I think if you did 6 months then had a month off just to let your body do back to normal (not that you will need it as you will get your BFP.) thank you for the congrats
> 
> BabyForMe~ Thank you
> 
> Autigers~ Thank you My mum told me last night that i could of kept my leg closed for another few months as my cousins boy's birthday is the 24th of July my nice is the 27th then my 2 are 2nd and 4th August so a very full week or 2. Looking at your chart i would say you haven't ov'd yet but looking at past charts you have got a + OPK at CD19 hang in there i know it is hard but you WILL get that BFP.
> 
> Babykiser~ Thank you when are you due?
> 
> Tamarah~ It must be some thing about this month that my eggs don't work any other time lol thank you. Sorry AF got you. I always thort that it was 12 month when you under 30 and 6 month over 30. When i was TTC my LO my GP didn't want to know just said o you just have to wait it out but i think they got so fed up of me going in every week that they started doing bloods every month to see if i was ov'ing but by that time i got my BFP with in a month.
> 
> FloridaGirl~ Good luck hope you get that egg. & thank you.
> 
> Rin~ How are you doing? has AF turned up yet?
> 
> A.F.M
> 
> 
> I am still in shock and don't realy belive it yet i only had 1 digi left so going to get some more test today and IF it comes back + then i am going to the doc's in the morning. We told are mums& dads last night there will now be 11 grandkids on DH side and 5 on mine. My DH still can't belive it and got really worred yesterday as he is scaerd some thing will happen to me in child birth and he will be left with out me and have to deal with 3 kids but i think he is happy and hoping that it is a girl we was talking names by the end of the night lol

Not yet. :coffee:

STILL have to go get some Vitex but haven't had a chance -soooo busy. :dohh:

Annnnnnd I'm CD 71 today....:wacko:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Thanks. The only thing that is making me think I possibly O'd was the cm. I'm starting to think the cold medicine I took might have effected my temps and then maybe I wasn't getting at least 3 hours of sleep like I thought bc there were several nights when I couldnt go to sleep until 1 or 2am. :shrug: 
I'm in the opposite situation your in. I pretty much need to have another one bc it would only make 3 grandchildren for my parents, 3 grandchildren for my DH's mom, and 2 for DH's dad and we really need to have a boy bc my DH is the only one left to carry on his last name. 

Rin - Sorry to hear your still waiting on AF. :hugs: I may be in your same situation, waiting for AF to show, bc idk if I have even O'd or if I will. 

AFM - My temp shot up a lot this morning after dropping yesterday. I have no idea what to think bc my opk was - yesterday and I really didn't have any cm (sorry tmi), so I dont think I o'd yesterday. :shrug: I've also been feeling pretty weird these last 5 days bc I have been more irritable than normal, I've started having hot flashes/dizziness, my body temp is running a little higher than normal (99.0-99.5), and my bbs hurt. :shrug: I'm hoping these symptoms mean I have O and AF is on her way bc if I haven't O'd then something must be wrong with me bc these are not normal symptoms for me before O. Sorry to go on and on. :blush:


----------



## Rin731

Autigers- :hugs: 

Just tired of it. 
----

Off topic, but a question for everyone-How do you know if your cm is normal?

I mean...

Spoiler
...I can get wet when I need to :winkwink:...the rest of the time, it's pretty dryish. Not the Sahara, but I never seem to have extra when I wipe...


----------



## tmr1234

cheak your cm naer your cervix not what comes out


----------



## Babykiser

Hi girls....sorry to bring bad news but I'm pretty sure I'm losing my baby :cry: yesterday I started spotting and today it's more of a flow! :( I just came from the dr to get more blood work done...the nurse said my dr was optimistic about my last cpl beta numbers(7dpo-12, 10dpo-36, 18dpo-114) I didn't think they were good, especially from 10dpo to 18dpo. Well the bleeding today has confirmed it!! I don't know how much more I can take!! I've been pregnant 3 times this year and I keep losing :cry: I don't know what else to do!!! I don't get my blood results back until about tomorrow, but I don't think they will be good. I've tried staying optimistic....but I get let down all the time :cry:


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Hi girls....sorry to bring bad news but I'm pretty sure I'm losing my baby :cry: yesterday I started spotting and today it's more of a flow! :( I just came from the dr to get more blood work done...the nurse said my dr was optimistic about my last cpl beta numbers(7dpo-12, 10dpo-36, 18dpo-114) I didn't think they were good, especially from 10dpo to 18dpo. Well the bleeding today has confirmed it!! I don't know how much more I can take!! I've been pregnant 3 times this year and I keep losing :cry: I don't know what else to do!!! I don't get my blood results back until about tomorrow, but I don't think they will be good. I've tried staying optimistic....but I get let down all the time :cry:

Sorry to hear that.:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully its just some random bleeding that means nothing. Don't get down just yet. I know you want to break down, cry and you feel like giving up bc of all the losses you have had, but try to stay positive until you get some answers. Added stress will only make it worse, and I know that first hand. Fx'd for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mirena user

Congrads TMR


----------



## Rin731

Thanks Tmr. :blush:


----------



## Rin731

Babykiser- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hope it works out for you. 

And I know it's not what you want to hear, but maybe it's your body telling you to take a break on ttc? :hug:


----------



## Madrid98

aw babykiser!!:nope: I'm so sorry sweetie!:hugs: You know I'm well aware of how difficult it is and nothing in the world can make it better. I think it could be a progesterone issue. Have they checked it for you? They tend to miss these sort of things which seem little but may well mean mc after mc. :cry:


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers and Rin- thank you both for your kind words xxx the bleeding has picked up and is now bright red and I'm passing clots :cry: so I think the worst has happened!!

Rin- as much as I don't want to hear that maybe u are right! It's just so depressing to know I can't keep a pregnancy :cry: my little angels have a short stay then they leave :(


I'm really at a loss for words....I just don't know what to do anymore! I had all these tests done and my dr said that I'm ok and all was normal.... :( maybe I will take some time off and NTNP....


----------



## Babykiser

Madrid- :( thanks hun xxxx when had my beta levels checked at 10dpo I asked the nurse to see if my dr would also check progesterone and she said she would have her do so. Today when I went in another nurse said she couldn't find the results of the progesterone, so I'm thinking the first lady did not do her job!! I also asked the first woman what the outcome was when I was there at 18dpo and she said "oh your progesterone was fine" if I find out that she just made that up and lied to me I'm going to raise hell!!!


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser - I'm so sorry. :hugs: I was really hoping it wouldnt happen. Rin may be right. Your body may just need a break from ttc. When the time is right it will happen for you and the rest of us. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon and take some time to focus on yourself hun!! :hugs: I would definitely talk to your doc bc Madrid is right it might be a progesterone issue. I would definitely raise hell if I got lied to.

AFM - I've been stressing over my chart again and I'm beginning to think I may have O'd on cd 15, when i got my 1 + opk. I know my temps dont look good, but I've also had a lot of factors that may have affected some temps. I dont know what to think, but I will never say this again, but I cant wait for AF to show, which I am feeling like she will soon, I hope.


----------



## Madrid98

I know another lady from the babybump app who had 2 mc's because of the progesterone levels. She blamed the doctors for not listening to her when asking to have the levels checked early on in the pregnancies. 
I honestly think there's nothing wrong with you and that's why you can get pregnant easily. I'm sure is just an issue with hormones or something similar and once they know they can keep an eye on you.
Have you been taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Babykiser

Yes I've been taking the baby aspirin since my chemical in August. Madrid I'm not sure what the problem, and ur right...I don't have a problem getting pregnant, staying pregnant is the hard part! I'm really going to talk to my dr and see what she thinks is the problem. I'm not sure what else to do. I got my first beta test at 8dpo, I thought the reason for me going in so early was to watch an see what was going on. All that was getting checked was my hcg...not progesterone. Hopefully it got done today!


----------



## Madrid98

Based on what you say I think progesterone may be the issue. Make sure to ask your doctor about it. Many women use progesterone cream as soon as they get pregnant. I'm really sorry you have to go through this pain again.


----------



## Babykiser

:flower: thanks Madrid!! Being on b&b really helps me out!! I don't really post in the loss forms, because that's too much for me but I love being on here and talking about how I feel. Especially with other women who are ttc xxxxx I'm crushed but I won't be down for long! I screamed and told dh I didn't want to ttc anymore, and I know that hurt his feelings but it just makes me sooooo angry!! But glad I have all of u to talk to about it. Xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

I'm so sorry BabyK xxx :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Babykiser I'm so sorry. Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Madrid98

Babykiser; Please do come here and tell us how you feel. I can say it help me a lot to be able to express all I was feeling and that's the only way I've managed to keep going & to look to the future with a positive mind.
XX


----------



## mybabyluv3

I couldn't get on before but wanted to tell you congrats TMR!:happydance:


----------



## Babykiser

Madrid98 said:


> Babykiser; Please do come here and tell us how you feel. I can say it help me a lot to be able to express all I was feeling and that's the only way I've managed to keep going & to look to the future with a positive mind.
> XX


Don't worry I'm not going anywhere! You should have never let me join this thread back in July :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

Babykiser~ I am so sorry I am thinking of you and your DH at this time. 

Mirena~ Thank you.

Autigers~ You have had so much stress with your chart this month put in your + opk and FF may change your ov day but going off yesterdays temp if it as high as that today tomoz i would say you ov'd yesterday. Good luck i really hope it ends in a BFP for you.

mybabyluv~ Thank you.


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser - Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

tmr - I thought the same thing, but I had no ewcm or anything close to a + opk yesterday or on monday. I think I may have O'd on cd 15, which means I might be 6 dpo, but I'm not sure. I'm done stressing over it bc Dh and I are just gonna keep bding to be safe. :dohh:

AFM - My temp is still high today, so I think I have O'd but idk when. I'm done worrying about it. I'm just gonna relax and wait for AF to show or a possible BFP.


----------



## ickle pand

autigers - I just had a wee peek at your chart and I think that going by the temp rise you had last month, I'd say you O'd on CD19. I think you'll know more once you put in tomorrow's temp. Good luck!


----------



## autigers55

ickle pand said:


> autigers - I just had a wee peek at your chart and I think that going by the temp rise you had last month, I'd say you O'd on CD19. I think you'll know more once you put in tomorrow's temp. Good luck!

Thanks. I added a higher temp for tomorrow and added my 1 + opk and it said I o'd on cd 15. So I think I just had a random fallback temp on cd 17 then one on cd19 bc my temp taking has been less than ideal due to barely 3 hours of sleep. I even started to think if I did O on cd 13 then it was an implantation dip on cd19, but i dont know. I browsed through a bunch of charts and I found several that had more than 1 or 2 temps below their coverline and ended in pregnancy. Like I said I'm not going to worry about it anymore. Dh and I will just bd until I get a BFP or until AF shows. I just want to enjoy my weekend and then Thanksgiving and hopefully by then I will have an answer.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babykiser, so sorry for your loss hunny! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tella

Babykiser, i have no clue what to say to try and make you feel better except that we will always be here to listen and to try and help as much as we can. Really hope you feel better soon and that you do get answers from the docs very soon. :hugs:


----------



## BabyForMe83

AF has come today and I plan to try Soy for the first time! I'm thinking CD 3-7 but haven't decided on dosage yet....


----------



## Madrid98

BabyForMe83 said:


> AF has come today and I plan to try Soy for the first time! I'm thinking CD 3-7 but haven't decided on dosage yet....

Sorry about af; fx'd soy will work for you too!:thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm all excited - I start taking soy tomorrow. I've just been putting the capsules into my pill boxes (I've got those old lady pill organiser things lol).


----------



## BabyForMe83

ickle pand said:


> I'm all excited - I start taking soy tomorrow. I've just been putting the capsules into my pill boxes (I've got those old lady pill organiser things lol).

Good Luck Ickle!


----------



## Madrid98

ickle pand said:


> I'm all excited - I start taking soy tomorrow. I've just been putting the capsules into my pill boxes (I've got those old lady pill organiser things lol).

Good luck to you too ickle!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- I hope u get a bfp this month!! That would be awesome!!

Babyforme- good luck with the soy, hope it works for u xxx

Ickle- good luck to u as well with soy this cycle. Fx'd for u!!

As for me- the nurse called back today and as of yesterday my beta was 26 :( dropped 88 points from Friday.....she also said that my progesterone was at 0.2, does that seem too low even though I was in the process of miscarrying? When I was 8dpo my progesterone was at 26 and beta was 12. The nurse didn't really get into details because the dr wasn't there today, but she said I would get a call tomorrow. She did say that the progesterone was in normal range, but I'm not sure especially since my beta levels were still showing pregnant.


----------



## Babykiser

Oops double post..


----------



## Madrid98

babykiser I hope you'll get your answers soon!!

X


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser - thanks. I would love to get a BFP, but I honestly feel like AF is going to come instead. I plan to test in about 4 days bc I'm thinking I will either be 10 or 12 dpo, at least I hope I am. :shrug: As for your progesterone levels, I have no idea what is should be, but I'm guessing it would be low due to a mc. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Autigers I feel for you hun. Figuring out time of ovulation can be so nerve wrecking at times, I know. I think the messy sleep patterns are having a lot to do with it. Have you had any symptoms that are normal for you after O? I hope you figure it out soon so you can have a little peace of mind and know where you are in your tww and I hope your temps continue to rise.


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ Near Ov time your EWCM can get so thin it is like there is nothing there. Maybe that is what has happened to you and you did ov 2 days ago i think FF will change your o day if your temp is up today. Good luck you ARE going to get your BFP after this.

Babyfor me~ Good luck. Sorry AF got you.

Ickle pand~ Good luck i hope soy works for you.

Babykiser~ I am so sorry you are going throw this.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies :)

I'm sitting here at my desk with the capsules in front of me and I'm a bit nervous lol! Here goes...


----------



## BabyForMe83

What dosage are you taking ickle?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm doing 120, 120, 160, 160, 200. What about you?


----------



## BabyForMe83

I like the sound of that! I haven't decided yet. I've heard some people extend theirs by a day so I'm wondering if I could get away with doing CD 2-7... Then I could do 120,120,160,160,200,200 hmmmm....


----------



## ickle pand

I'm just going to do 5 days to start with because I'm sure I read somewhere that taking it longer/later can delay ov and I def don't need that lol!


----------



## Tella

:hi: girls, 

Babykiser > All i can find in a fertility book is that for Progesterone post Ovulation is considered normal if >15ng/ml.

I really hope you get answers soon!!!

Babyforme> I wont chance upping the dosage by a day. SI can also have an opposite effect on Ovulation that is way the recommended maximum dosage is only 200mg. Also i would take it that there is a very valid reason why clomid and SI are only taken for 5 days and not more, the possibility of hyper stimulation is also a factor.

Autiger > keep faith, i know it is difficult but positivity is very important for a bean.

AFM > Im CD2 gonna start SI tomorrow on 180mg all the way through from CD3-7.]


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rin731

Babykiser said:


> Autigers and Rin- thank you both for your kind words xxx the bleeding has picked up and is now bright red and I'm passing clots :cry: so I think the worst has happened!!
> 
> Rin- as much as I don't want to hear that maybe u are right! It's just so depressing to know I can't keep a pregnancy :cry: my little angels have a short stay then they leave :(
> 
> 
> I'm really at a loss for words....I just don't know what to do anymore! I had all these tests done and my dr said that I'm ok and all was normal.... :( maybe I will take some time off and NTNP....


:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## autigers55

mybabyluv3 - Thanks. Yeah I have had a several symptoms: cramps, backache, bloating, headache, gassy, sore bbs and I have even had not so normal symptoms: nausea, heartburn, and some diarrhea (sorry way tmi). So must have O'd and I've had these symptoms since cd15 or 16 cant remember. They have slowly gone away, but I have no idea what that is going to mean. 

tmr - I thought the same thing, but ff still has my O date for cd 13, and I even put my + opk on cd 15 and ff changed my O date to cd 15. :shrug: So my sleeping patterns and stress must be messing with my temps, plus our weather here has been super crazy and I have had some mornings where I woke with no covers on. I'm done worrying about it, if I get a bfp that's great or if AF comes that's fine too, it just wasnt meant to be this cycle. 

tella - Thanks, I'm trying to stay hopeful, but I dont really "feel pregnant" right now but anything could happen. Like I said whatever happens I'm fine with. I dont need anymore added stress, my dd gives me plenty. :haha:

Good luck to those starting soy!!!

AFM - My temp stayed up, but was a little lower than last 2 days, and I even decided to test today, of course a bfn, which I expected bc I may only be 7dpo and not 9. :shrug: I've also been having strange feelings down there today. After I took my temp, I went to the bathroom and then laid back down, and I started to feel like someone was stabbing me from the inside out on my uterus and then it felt like more like poking and pressure. :shrug: IDK what it means bc it wasnt cramps or O pains, just some random feeling. It could be nothing bc my body does like to play tricks on me.


----------



## autigers55

I decided to repost my opks from cd 15. The top was the digi and the bottom one was an hour/ hour and a half after the digi. I know the digi is -, but does the other one look +?? I think it was, and I also think I missed my surge for the digi, but caught it with my answer brand bc those stayed almost + for a fews days after O last cycle. If you all think it is + then I will definitely add it to my chart.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babykiser

autigers- i think the bottm opk looks positive, on the digi is see there are no lines...did u also get no smiley face?


well my dr called me today to tell me that yes i did indeed mc(which i already knew) but she said that she wants me to see a reproductive endocrinologist :( it makes me sad to have to go see a fertility specialist, but maybe they can find something that my dr cannot. My appt is for december 6th, so in 19 days....im nervous but hopefully i can get some answers. My dr also said that next time i get pregnant she is going to start me on progesterone right away just to see if that does the trick. so i guess for now i sit and wait......


----------



## autigers55

babykiser - Yeah, when I did that digi it was just a circle, so I must have missed my surge with the digi, I hope. Hopefully you will get some answers when you go to the fertility specialist. I'm also glad your doctor is going to put you on progesterone immediately the next time you get pregnant. GL on your appointment. :hugs: I know it is still awhile off, but I might forget to say that later. :haha:


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- yea ur probably right, but that weird you got the surge on one and not the other, we're they taken at the same time?? And thanks for the good wishes for the fertility dr! I'm excited but nervous.....but I honestly think the progesterone supplements are going to do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser said:


> Autigers- yea ur probably right, but that weird you got the surge on one and not the other, we're they taken at the same time?? And thanks for the good wishes for the fertility dr! I'm excited but nervous.....but I honestly think the progesterone supplements are going to do the trick :thumbup:

No, they were taken a different times, but only an hour and a half had passed when I decided to take the second one. It is so confusing.:dohh: So if the bottom one was a true + and not a false one, that means I am 7dpo and ff gave me actually crosshairs and not the dashed ones.

Your welcome. I would feel nervous and exicted too. I think the progesterone supplements will probably do the trick too. I honestly dont see why your doctor didnt consider this before. :shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ The bottom 1 looks + to me. Good luck i really hope this ends in a BFP for you. Did you bd near that + OPK?

Babykiser~ I hope they can help you and you end up with a happy little bean. May be all you need is the progesterone to help keep the bean in place. 

Hope every 1 else is ok and making them little beans.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

autigers the bottom one looks positive to me. If you test within an hour and half apart maybe the surge wasn't present yet with the digi one.
You are 7dpo and I'm 6dpo. Have you had any symptoms? I've been having pain in my cervix and cramps and have the feeling it's not a good sign. I'll be testing the 23rd, what about you?

babykiser the fertility doctor is a very good option for you. It's the best place you can go for support and answers to whatever issues you may have. If your doctor is giving progesterone for the next pregnancy that's great; at least they support you.
Take it easy hun.

tmr how are you? have you been to the docs yet?

X


----------



## Mammatotwo

babykiser- :hugs::hugs::hugs:I am thinking of you. Hope the appointment brings you some help. 

Has anyone heard from momof3wants5?? Just saw an old post from her and see she has disappeared from the forum. Does anyone have contact with her outside of BnB???

Would you consider doing this
cd3- Soy 200mg
cd4- Soy 200mg
cd5- *morning Soy 200mg Night- Soy 200mg*
cd6- *morning Soy 200mg Night- Soy 200mg*
cd7- Soy 200mg

I saw a group doing it but the night soy was actually clomid 100mg. They also did an extra 2 days of soy on days 8 and 9. Apparently lots have gotten pregnant. I was thinking of just doing the plan minus days 8 and 9.

Does anyone think it would be a bad idea and why? This is my last shot with soy I am already on month 5. 

Fingers crossed madrid and autigers, hope you get your BFP, not too long to wait.

tmr- how are you feeling?


----------



## Madrid98

If I were you I wouldn't do it!! As you mentioned, this would be your month 5 with soy. It's worked for you in the past & it may work again or not. Remember I had the same. It worked my first round but the 2nd didn't do anything at all. Why don't you take a break fir a month instead? Maybe your body is just use to the soy & doesn't get stimulated as in the beginning. I didn't take it this month but I'm considering trying next one if I don't get my bfp next week. 

Regarding momof3wants5 she disappear just before her first appt with her doc for scan & check up. I tried to look for her as I thought it was a bit odd & momtoIandE told me she was fine & the baby too. Can't say no more. 

X


----------



## Mammatotwo

Yeah I might leave it. I really should have taken a break but have already taken it for cd3 and 4. I am really going to stop after this and have a break. I just so want a bfp and was worried what if this month was the month and I didn't take it. Hope I have not messed up my chances this month. 
Thanks for the advice. 

I do worry I am taking too much stuff and it may be messing me around. But soy has helped me O earlier and I Oed day 18 last month which is the best so far. I am also taking Maca, royal jelly, low dose aspirin, b6, coq10, EPO and folic acid. Hmm maybe next month I should just do vitex and b6:shrug: 

Oh I am glad she and baby are ok, was worried as I have not seen her around and that old post reminded me of her and made me wonder.


----------



## Madrid98

You can't take soy and vitex at the same cycle. They make each other ineffective for some reason. If you've taken it already maybe increase the dosage the last day with an extra capsule just to make it different. Good luck mamma!! You're taking so many things at once. As maca is only an stimulant; maybe you could stop that one.


----------



## Babykiser

Madrid- yes i am hoping that going to the RE helps shed some light on things, but like I told autigers, I think the progesterone will do the trick(I believe u also told me this before)
And I see your testing on the 23rd!!!! Good luck to you!! When is af due? She better stay away from u!!! Also I think I'm taking a break from soy too, the trend has been that my O date has been moving backwards...maybe I need to give my body a rest.

Mammatwo- I agree with Madrid, I'm not sure you should take the two doses of soy in one day. I'm my opinion it's too much, I only took 120mg during my cycles but I think my body may be already use to it. But who knows, everyone's body is different! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mamtotwo, the one month I took Soy at 200mg for 5 days, totally stopped Ovulation that cycle and I had to go on Provera to bring AF. I deff wouldn't recommend going over that dosage :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Florida!!! How are you doing with the clomid Hun? Any symptoms?? You don't have very to test too. Fx'd!!

Thanks babykiser I think is due the 26th but I don't think I can control myself any longer than the 23rd! Lol not having symptoms apart from the twinges & pain in my cervix which makes me doubtful about a bfp this cycle but we'll see.


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Yeah, we bd o-3, o-2, o, o+1. Thanks I hope I get a BFP too. 

Madrid - I've been having all different kinds of symptoms. I've had basics symptoms like cramps, backache, bloated, gassy, and headache. Then I have had not so normal symptoms, at least for me, like heartburn, diarrhea, some nausea, hot flashes, and some dizziness. Most of this started on/around cd 16 which was 1dpo. I was also very irritable around 1-4 dpo. I also have been having strange feelings in ovaries, uterus and even cervix where it feels like i'm being poked or pushed on and even a few sharp stabbing like pains. :shrug: I have no idea what those mean, but I started to feel out this cycle last night. I planned to test on Thanksgiving, 24th, but I've caved and tested the last 3 days bc I had no idea how many dpo I was. So if I am only 8 dpo that would explain all the bfns. :dohh:

My temp this morning was exactly the same as yesterday, but I had to take it 45mins earlier than planned. I have no idea if it would have been lower or higher, but my chart isn't looking too good. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

madrid, I'm good, thanks hun :)

I had loads of lotiony CM yesterday, not sure if it's due to the Clomid or what :shrug: but I'm glad to be in my TWW, it's been a while!


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> autigers the bottom one looks positive to me. If you test within an hour and half apart maybe the surge wasn't present yet with the digi one.
> You are 7dpo and I'm 6dpo. Have you had any symptoms? I've been having pain in my cervix and cramps and have the feeling it's not a good sign. I'll be testing the 23rd, what about you?
> 
> babykiser the fertility doctor is a very good option for you. It's the best place you can go for support and answers to whatever issues you may have. If your doctor is giving progesterone for the next pregnancy that's great; at least they support you.
> Take it easy hun.
> 
> tmr how are you? have you been to the docs yet?
> 
> X

Hi iam ok feeling really sick but all is good. I went to the docs yesterday but she looked at me like she didnt want to know i just have to wait for the midwife to ring for my 7 week booking in app. 

Mamatotwo~ I am good thank you for asking I agree with Madrid good luck.

Autigers~ Good luck.


----------



## tamarah

Babykiser said:


> autigers- i think the bottm opk looks positive, on the digi is see there are no lines...did u also get no smiley face?
> 
> 
> well my dr called me today to tell me that yes i did indeed mc(which i already knew) but she said that she wants me to see a reproductive endocrinologist :( it makes me sad to have to go see a fertility specialist, but maybe they can find something that my dr cannot. My appt is for december 6th, so in 19 days....im nervous but hopefully i can get some answers. My dr also said that next time i get pregnant she is going to start me on progesterone right away just to see if that does the trick. so i guess for now i sit and wait......

Hi BabyKiser.

Have just seen ur sad news. I am so sorry for your loss hun. Thoughts are with you and your lil angels. xxxxx


----------



## Mammatotwo

Madrid98 said:


> You can't take soy and vitex at the same cycle. They make each other ineffective for some reason. If you've taken it already maybe increase the dosage the last day with an extra capsule just to make it different. Good luck mamma!! You're taking so many things at once. As maca is only an stimulant; maybe you could stop that one.

Thanks Madrid:flower:. I have not used vitex since starting soy, thinking of going back on it when I go off soy next month. May look into Maca bit more. How are you feeling about this cycle?

Thanks everyone for the advice. :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Mammatotwo I don't know how to feel about this cycle if I'm honest because I decided to stop everything and only drink FertiliTea, which contains vitex btw, and I've ended up O on cd28. I was drinking only 1 cup a day and maybe it wasn't enough but it's been playing with my body big time. I'm 7dpo today I think and my plan is to test on Tuesday but probably I will also tomorrow and Monday. 
Think I'm going into another empty cycle I'm afraid.

X


----------



## Mammatotwo

Oh Madrid, that sucks that you Oed that late. What days were you Oing when you were on soy? 
Hopefully, FX, that it is the imperfect cycle that you get your BFP. :hugs:
Good luck with the testing tomorrow, let us know how you go.


----------



## Madrid98

first time I took soy I O on cd14 and I got my bfp. Second time, just after the mc, I O on cd22 which was my normal O day post mc anyway. I'll take a bit more the next time I use it and change from 3-7 to 2-6 and see how it goes. 
Fx'd this cycle is a lucky one for you too!!
X


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ok I'm freaking out! This is why it's so important to temp at same time each day. I was so sure I would get my crosshairs today. Of course being friday my sleep was thrown off. I fell asleep on couch and dh woke me to get in bed after 3am. Since all the kids were knocked out we took that opportunity to dtd. I just knew I had ovulated already so I jumped right up when we finished and tried to get it out so I could sleep peacefully with no drippage. So I took my temp at 9:15 instead of 6: 30 97.85 but I can't use that time right? If I adjust it it puts me down to 97.30 not high enough. If my temp was really that low then I probably O today. Only way we can bd again is in the shower and I used my last softcup 3 days ago. The last time we bd. All signs said I O'd cd14. Only thing is I'm waiting for the sore bbs. I naked last cycle they started hurting at 3dpo. It varies but they always hurt after O. Still crampy but last time that with the backache lasted til 5dpo. 

I was so feeling good about this cycle, now I don't know. Which temp should I go with?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Lol, didn't mean I naked last cycle. Don't know what that was sposed to be. Ignore. Typing from my phone


----------



## Mammatotwo

It is very quite in here.

mybabyluv3- naked:haha: maybe it was noticed or noted???LOL
Not really sure, I would put the wrong temp in and just note it or just discard if you think it is going to mess up your cycles and see what the next few days temps are. I hate it when I forget to temp or test late on the important days. Good luck and FX you caught the egg. :flower:


----------



## Mammatotwo

stalking stalking :coffee: ... Madrid - did you test?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I know, it's quite odd for this thread to be so dead. Everyone must be having very exciting wknds.


----------



## tmr1234

If you have 3 hrs sleep befor you took your temp but you wouldnt of had 3 hrs if you took it at athe same time i would put in the late temp and just make noite of it.

How is every one else?
Any one due to test in the next few days?


----------



## Rin731

Just ordered some Vitex.

Should be here after Thanksgiving.

Still no :af: , CD 77, so if she doesn't rear her ugly head by the time I get the vitex, I'll take a HPT, just to be sure...:coffee:

Still, here's to hoping I can get regulated. :thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh you poor thing! Cd77. How do you cope? Hope it comes so you can get some clarity.


----------



## Madrid98

mybabyluv I agree with you about the thread being dead. There had been times when missing one day here will mean you have to read about 5 whole pages but it seems people are moving on.

rin I feel for you. I'm complaining on my cd37 and of course I never thought about anybody but myself. So sorry hun! It's a good idea to test again, I agree.

Afm I'm 9dpo today I think and waiting for Saturday when af will arrive so that I can move on into the next cycle. I'm planning to use soy for the last time whether I get my bfp or not but I'd like to buy a different brand. Maybe I'll get them from Boots or Holland & Barrett instead of the Tesco's one. I'll also go for cd2-7 instead of 3-7 like last time.

X


----------



## autigers55

I was stalking this thread over the weekend, but never had a chance to post anything.

I am 11dpo, I think, and I tested and got a bfn, which doesnt surprise me. I convinced myself that my body doesnt want me to get pregnant. I figured AF will come tomorrow, but my temp is still pretty high today so my lp may be a little longer this cycle :happydance: or I may not have O'd on cd 15. :shrug: I just want this cycle from hell to be over. :dohh: I hope I have a bfp or af in the next few days bc this is getting too stressful.

Since I have taken soy for 3 cycles, should I stop or would it be ok to take it again? I dont know what to do bc I know I should stop, but I'm afraid if I do I wont O at all on my own. :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

autigers I think we shouldn't take if for more than 3 cycles in a row. I know how you feel about your cycle being long again and you never know. Maybe soy has regulated your body and it may be possible for you to O early on your own. Unless you stop you won't be able to tell I'm afraid. Taking a break I think may make soy more effective as your body isn't getting use to it. 
Also I don't know up to what extent stimulating our ovaries every cycle may make matters worse. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## ickle pand

Autigers - I just had a look at your chart, tbh I think that if you didn't have the +ve opk result there, that FF would move your crosshairs to CD19 as theres a much clearer thermal shift there and the temp rise is sustained. It's a pain because it'd mean you're not as close to the end of the 2ww, but it's better that that thinking you're late when you're not and getting your hopes up.


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - It's ok, I'll probably just stop for one cycle and see what happens. I really dont want to hurt my chances of ttc later on. 

ickle pand - I'm starting to think the same thing. I'm just going to remove my + opk and see what it does. I know I have had to O bc my temp wouldnt rise like that if I was having an anovulatory cycle, but I may be wrong. :shrug: If I am only 7 dpo, then that would totally explain all the bfn's I'm getting. :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ I agree that you ov'd on cd 19 not 15 as your temps have stayed up. If so you will only be 7DPo and way to early to test good luck i really hope this month is for you


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Autigers, did you BD around CD19? I'm 7DPO too.... O on CD19 does look more likely, weird about the negative OPKs leading up to it though.. :shrug:


----------



## autigers55

I just removed my + opk and it is now saying I o'd on cd 13, which it said before I put in the the + opk. I'm so over this cycle. I'm ready to start fresh. :cry: This is getting too stressful. Luckily for me I'm starting to feel like AF is on her way, so maybe I will get some answers soon.


----------



## mirena user

AF :(

On to cycle #7 sec on SOY for me going to do CD 2-6 (120,160,200,200,200) this time


----------



## tmr1234

It is saying that because of the cm take them out and just use your temps


----------



## tmr1234

Sorry af got you


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, I agree w/ tmr, the CM that you entered is probably what's making it say that.. Are you sure you didn't have any fertile CM around CD19?


----------



## tmr1234

Do you know looking afgane it could even of been cd 17 with a fallback temp at 19


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^and the positive OPK on CD15 would make more sense if that was the case TMR!

Wow, :wacko: sorry autigers :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

WTH. I removed all the fertile cm and it moved O to cd 23. I know that is definitely not possible. I dont know what else to do. I've bd on cd 15,16, and 19, so if I o'd on cd 17 or 19 hopefully I caught an egg, but the only thing is I haven't had any fertile cm since a little on cd 15, it's pretty much stayed creamy and the last couple of days I've had a lot more than normal (sorry tmi). So I dont know what to think. :wacko: AF showing up at this point will be a welcomed relief. I guess being sick and taking medicine this cycle messed everything up. :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

mirena so sorry about af!!

autigers your chart seems a bit complicated. Glad they are helping you with it!!

XX


----------



## autigers55

I just saw a note I had under cd16 and i think I might have had another + opk then, but it now looks -. If I did have another + opk, that would definitely move o to cd 17, but then I would have dashed crosshairs. So maybe I am somewhere between 7-11dpo, I hope. I swear everything seems to be complicated for me here lately, so my chart being complicated too doesnt surprise me. :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, I wonder if you take out the CD19 temp & remove the CM on CD 12-14, what would happen?


----------



## autigers55

I tried that and it still says O occurred on cd 15. The only way it moves to cd 17 is if I put in a positive opk for cd 16, but I cannot remember if the opk I got was a definite +.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Autigers I can't see your chart but from what you've said and what I was reading last night, tmr might have something with the fallback rise. I'm hoping that's what I had too. I put in my higher temp so ff gave me crosshairs, but I know I can be either 1dpo or 4dpo. This is my 3rd cycle too using soy and I plan to take a break from it after this. Give my ovaries a rest. I hope we both get our bfps so taking si won't even have to be an issue.


----------



## autigers55

I'm guessing I am either 9 or 11 dpo, so I hope I get a bfp soon, but I have felt like AF is just around the corner all day long, but anything at this point is fine with me. GL to you!!


----------



## tmr1234

autigers55 said:


> I just saw a note I had under cd16 and i think I might have had another + opk then, but it now looks -. If I did have another + opk, that would definitely move o to cd 17, but then I would have dashed crosshairs. So maybe I am somewhere between 7-11dpo, I hope. I swear everything seems to be complicated for me here lately, so my chart being complicated too doesnt surprise me. :haha:

If it moves it to cd17 and gives you dashed crosshairs it is because of your cm if you put in ewcm for that day it wouldnt be dashed crosshairs or take all your cm out


----------



## ickle pand

Well I took my last dose of soy yesterday so now I'm just waiting for my CBFM to start asking for sticks. I'm doing my own version of SMEP this cycle. Once I get a High reading, we'll :sex: every second day and then on both peak days and the high after that, so I'm going that's enough. 

Feel like we're throwing everything at this cycle so I just hope it pays off. This is my last chance to get a BFP before what would've been my due date which is I'm so motivated. 


Hope everyone else is getting on ok.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck ickle!!!

Autigers I'm just like you 10dpo and I feel as if af could land any time. I've been having cramps for two days now so I didn't even bother testing today. I know it's going to be a bfn. Even my temp drop. 
Maybe next cycle eh?

X


----------



## autigers55

tmr - FF did give me regular crosshairs for cd 17 if I added a +opk for cd 16 and added fertile cm, but I'm not positive I got 2 + opks, so I just left my chart the way it was. 

ickle pand - GL!!!

Madrid - However many dpo I am, I'm guessing it doesn't matter bc my temp dropped this morning and I got another bfn. So I am hoping AF will be here in the next few days. If not I am calling my doctor and telling them I want something to jump start AF bc I am not waiting any longer bc I would love a chance at getting a nice Christmas surprise. With the way my body treats me, I probably wont get one. :( I really didnt want to have to go see my doctor if I didnt get pregnant this cycle, :dohh: but I guess its probably the best thing in order for me to get pregnant, I hope.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was getting excited cause my temps were slowly rising and then I got a dip this morning :( Only 8dpo, but I'm not feeling very hopeful. ugh


----------



## autigers55

That sucks, but maybe it is just a random temp drop. :hugs: Try to stay positive and hopefully your temp will go back up tomorrow. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ I hope your temp droping was just a 1 off and it gose back up.

Autigers~ This cycle has been hell for you i really hope you get your Xmas BFP.

FlorideGirl~ It may be IP dip i got IP on 8 dpo my temps don't drop but my chart went tri the day after good luck


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks girls but if I've been having cramps for 2 days I don't think it's gonna happen this month. 
X


----------



## autigers55

tmr - This has been one hell of a cycle for me. I hope I get a Christmas BFP too, if AF shows.

Madrid - I dont think it's gonna happen for me this month either, but the only weird thing for me is I haven't had any cramps in several days and I usually get them when it is time for AF to show. :shrug: I've had twinges off and on, but nothing like AF cramps. I dont know what to think bc I got that bfn with fmu and my temp is lower today, so I figured AF would show, but who knows. :shrug: Maybe the lower temp and cramps is due to implantation. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Madrid98

I really don't think so. It's more like my body getting ready for af. I think I've heard of people saying that when you use vitex your af comes stronger than usual so I guess that must be the reason. Can't remember from previous pregnancies but I can remember the last one and I had cramps only one day around 7dpo and that was it. I got my faint bfp 9dpo and a darker one the following day at 10dpo. I know that if I was pregnant it'd show in a test already. That's why I'm giving up this month.

X


----------



## autigers55

Sorry to hear that. :hugs: If AF comes for both of us, maybe it means we will get our Christmas miracles. 

The last day I had bad cramps was either 4 or 6 dpo, so I really dont know if AF is on her way or not, but I definitely know I am not pregnant bc of all the bfns.:cry:


----------



## Madrid98

At least we have each other to share our new cycle. We may get af or our bfp's the same day!!


----------



## autigers55

That is true. I swear if I had never joined this site, I would probably be going insane right about now having no one to talk to bc DH doesnt want to talk about ttc, the only thing he wants to hear is when will I be knocked up.:roll:


----------



## Madrid98

:friends:

They are a bit like that, or at least mine too. He doesn't want to know at all. Even with my last pregnancy he was telling me he didn't want to get his hopes up straight away because of the previous mc. Then unfortunately, I mc again.


----------



## autigers55

That is why my DH doesnt want to hear anything bc when I found out I was pregnant back in April we both were so excited, then I had the chemical and it killed us both. Since then, he immediately ignores me when I even mention anything about ttc. So asking to bd is like talking to a wall. :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I was getting excited cause my temps were slowly rising and then I got a dip this morning :( Only 8dpo, but I'm not feeling very hopeful. ugh

That's a teeny tiny dip - definitely nothing to worry about. You only need to worry if it dips below the coverline and stays low. There's a chance that it could be an implantation dip. It's still early days :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

well my DR just called me & said my progesterone is too low & I never O'd, she said that if I did O, it was a really weak O & not to expect to be pregnant this cycle :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw I'm sorry to hear that FloridaGirl. Your chart looks so promising too. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry florida! Will you have another go with clomid? If that's the case best of luck for the cycle. Sending tons of baby dust your way.

X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Yeah, they told me 2 more go's at 50mg, then they'd consider upping the dosage to 100mg


----------



## mybabyluv3

Florida I'm sorry. That sucks. I know you are disappointed but at least you know not to expect anything. Who knows, maybe you will get a surprise! It really like you O'd. Now I'm worried that the same thing may be happening to me. Temp isn't going up. Still above coverline but have yet to have any post O symptoms.


----------



## tmr1234

Florida~ Are you sure you ov'd on cd 14? If it wasnt that day and it was after may be the bloods is wrong or low because it was a day or 2 early?

How is every 1 else getting on?
every one ready for Xmas? i am almost ready just need to find thing for DH but i feel so sick i can't move much so putting on weight and not very happy with that lol I can't eat perper food and only realy want sweet things. I already put on a stone and a bit TTC and now none of my pants are fitting good times lol


----------



## ickle pand

CBFM asked for a stick this morning and I got a high so our version of SMEP starts today! I'm so happy even though I got pee everywhere when I POAS lol!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Ooooh good stuff Ickle! I took my last dose yesterday so waiting to see what's gonna happen. I've had a few twinges but nothing significant yet. I'm really hoping for a nice ripe egg!


----------



## Madrid98

Bfn this morning as expected!! 

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck BabyForMe!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

tmr1234 said:


> Florida~ Are you sure you ov'd on cd 14? If it wasnt that day and it was after may be the bloods is wrong or low because it was a day or 2 early?
> 
> How is every 1 else getting on?
> every one ready for Xmas? i am almost ready just need to find thing for DH but i feel so sick i can't move much so putting on weight and not very happy with that lol I can't eat perper food and only realy want sweet things. I already put on a stone and a bit TTC and now none of my pants are fitting good times lol

tmr, I O'd CD 14 or 15, but the 1 day wouldn't make that big of a difference.. I think I need to start Clomid later in my cycle, 5-9, instead of 2-6.. I think doing it 2-6 *made *me O earlier than when my body was ready to O & that's why the egg was of a poor quality. I'm going to take it CD5-9 this next cycle, & even if I O on my normal CD20-21, there's a good chance I'll produce an egg w/ a better quality. I think anyway :shrug:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - We definitely are ready for Christmas bc our tree is already up. :haha: The only thing we have left to do is buy a few more presents for some family then ourselves, but our LO is completely done, but the bad thing is all the wrapping I have to get done and how I have to distract my LO so she doesnt see the presents. :haha:

ickle & babyforme - GL!! Hope you catch those eggs!

Madrid - Sorry about the bfn :hugs: I didn't even bother to test bc I knew I would get a bfn again.

My temp dropped to my coverline this morning, so AF will be here today or tomorrow. I figured she'd show already bc when my temp drops, AF is usually shows a few hours later, but nothing yet. I'm just glad I might get a shot at a Christmas BFP, if AF comes bc with the way my cycle has been it wouldnt surprise me if she takes her time. :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

OMG i told dh that i was putting the decs up next thurs the 1st and he said it was to early so i think he would have a fit if i put them up befor then lol.
Sorry your temp droped hope you get that xmas BFP


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, my temp dropped some more today to so I'll be right behind you. FXed for December BFPs for the both of us!


----------



## autigers55

tmr - My DH is the opposite, he's the one that wanted to put the tree up, but if you mention him wanting it up so early he uses this excuse: "Oh, I just put it up for MJ, so she could enjoy it." :haha::roll:

Florida - I'm sorry this cycle wasnt it for you, but hopefully we both will get a December or Christmas BFP!! :hugs:

I can definitely tell AF is on her way bc I had some awful cramps earlier and now I feel constant pressure(which is very odd). I just hope my body isnt playing tricks on me. :dohh:


----------



## BabyForMe83

ickle pand said:


> Good luck BabyForMe!

Thanks Ickle, are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Madrid98

autigers and florida I'm joining you two for sure!! My bbs have started to hurt too so I can't wait for Saturday so that af arrives and I move on into my new soy cycle.

Have any of you used vitex before? Do you know if it may affect your lp length? I'm asking because even though af isn't due until saturday it feels it may come early for some reason.

X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You know what's funny Madrid, AF isn't due until next Monday for me, but I feel like it will be here within the next 2 days! I've very crampy and bloated..

I've heard of Vitex, but never used it xx


----------



## Madrid98

So why are you giving up so early florida?

Also I'm looking for a different brand of soy which is suitable for vegetarians. Any ideas in the uk?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Because my temp dropped again today & my DR told me not to expect anything this cycle.. :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

well, you still have 5 days for your temp to pick up. Mine was today exactly the same as yesterday's. I didn't get crosshairs because I've been taking my temps at different times some days and then I missed a few because I didn't get enough sleep to take it or things like that. I'm going by the smiley I got on friday 2 weeks ago.


----------



## autigers55

I've taken Vitex before, but I have no idea if it affects your lp. When I was taking it, it was during the time I wasn't Oing. Sorry I am not much help. :blush: On a good/bad note the :witch: finally showed so hopefully I will have a chance at a Christmas BFP, if my body doesnt rebel against me by not Oing without any help. I thought about calling my doc and seeing if I could get some clomid, but by the time I would get to see them, I would be on cd6, so no point. I'm just praying my body will not be cruel to me this cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Autigers, FXed for December hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck for December autigers!! I can't wait for mine too!! I'm in so much pain..


----------



## autigers55

Sorry your in so much pain. :hugs:Hopefully AF will come soon so you will have a chance at a December BFP!! If my cycle stays the same length and if I O when I am supposed to, I will get to test around the 20th or 21st, so if I get a bfp, it will be a nice little christmas present for DH and me.


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck for your Christmas BFP's lady's


----------



## Madrid98

Tmr as you're in the uk too. Where did you get your soy from?? I'm trying to find a different brand. Thanks


----------



## BabyForMe83

Is it weird to say my ovaries feel "full"?? I keep getting this weird bulging feeling on both sides...


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like a good sign BabyForMe. I get that feeling before ov normally. It's a bit uncomfortable and you want to pop them to release the pressure. I think it's the follicles developing before the dominant one takes over :)


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. Fingers crossed for Madrid and Autigers for December BFP's all round.

I used Tesco Soy Madrid what brand do you normally use? Holland & Barrett sell Soy but normally has other ingredients with it. They can order it for you with just soy as main ingredient.

xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Thanks Ickle! I thought maybe I sounded a bit crazy... Never had that feeling before - not even on Clomid!


----------



## ickle pand

Well hopefully that's a good sign BabyForMe. Lots of follies developing has to be a good thing. I usually get ovary pain for a couple of days after ov though. I think it takes a wee while for them to shrink back down a bit.


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> Tmr as you're in the uk too. Where did you get your soy from?? I'm trying to find a different brand. Thanks

I got mine from ebay i will find the link to it now


----------



## tmr1234

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soy-isof...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2eb8994c5d


----------



## Madrid98

I may not have enough time to order it now. I guess I'll go for tesco's again. X


----------



## BabyForMe83

Madrid98 said:


> I may not have enough time to order it now. I guess I'll go for tesco's again. X

I got mine online from Healthspan - thought they were pretty good value for 120 tablets...


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> I may not have enough time to order it now. I guess I'll go for tesco's again. X

I have just had a look because i was sure i had a bottel that i had not opened and i would of sent it to you but i can't find it any where if i come across it to night i will let you know and send it on to you.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks tmr!! That's so lovely of you!! Came back from work and my friend came to visit so cd1 for me today!!!

I think it was this same day last year that I found out I was pregnant. And well it wasn't meant to be again. Fx'd December will be it for me!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sorry af came Madrid. Hope December is a better month for you. 

Not much going on with here but for the 3 or 4 days been feeling like a constant pinching on the right side behind the pelvic bone and my right underarm has a burning sensation mainly when I drive. Not getting hopes up. These are all feelings that I never noticed or paid attention to in other pregnancies. I will know that I'm pregnant when I start feeling sick and everything starts tasting nasty. Not happening yet.


----------



## tamarah

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks tmr!! That's so lovely of you!! Came back from work and my friend came to visit so cd1 for me today!!!
> 
> I think it was this same day last year that I found out I was pregnant. And well it wasn't meant to be again. Fx'd December will be it for me!!


Fx'd december is the month for you. 

I am going to try Soy again in December but that will be the last Month of trying for us. Just waiting on scan and blood results to come back and then will be IVF for us I think. So its all hanging in the balance and waiting for december cycle. :wacko: xxx


----------



## Madrid98

tamarah said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks tmr!! That's so lovely of you!! Came back from work and my friend came to visit so cd1 for me today!!!
> 
> I think it was this same day last year that I found out I was pregnant. And well it wasn't meant to be again. Fx'd December will be it for me!!
> 
> 
> Fx'd december is the month for you.
> 
> I am going to try Soy again in December but that will be the last Month of trying for us. Just waiting on scan and blood results to come back and then will be IVF for us I think. So its all hanging in the balance and waiting for december cycle. :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

Fx'd this is it for us Tamarah!! You've been through so much too. We deserve it hun!:flower:


----------



## Madrid98

mybabyluv3 said:


> Sorry af came Madrid. Hope December is a better month for you.
> 
> Not much going on with here but for the 3 or 4 days been feeling like a constant pinching on the right side behind the pelvic bone and my right underarm has a burning sensation mainly when I drive. Not getting hopes up. These are all feelings that I never noticed or paid attention to in other pregnancies. I will know that I'm pregnant when I start feeling sick and everything starts tasting nasty. Not happening yet.

That pinching feeling I've been having for a few cycles now. I ignore because in my case it doesn't mean anything. Fx'd is good news for you!!


----------



## autigers55

mybabyluv - Hopefully those are goods signs. Fxd for you!!

Madrid - Sorry AF got you, but hopefully this cycle will get you a BFP!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yeah I usually have some kind of feelings going on down there every cycle so not getting my hopes up. Wish I could ignore every little thing that happens but you know we can't do that. DH is always surprising me. He asked me today when I was gonna start testing and told me to get started already. I was trying to be good and wait. Now how can I?


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ I am sorry AF got you. I have looked every where and can not find them. We had a big sort out of the kitchen and i have not got a clue where we have put any thing i will carry on looking today if i feel up to it not feeling to good today. Good luck for this month Hun you are going to get your Christmas BFP.

mybabyluv~ Some woman say they get pinching pain at implant good luck.

Tamarah~ Fx that you will not need the IVF and you get your BFP.


A.F.M
M/S has well and truly got me but i havnt been sick yet just feeling it realy bad all day and night. I got my m/w appt on 6th and not looking 4wd to it as with my 2 boys i ended up blacking out becuse my blood would not come out lol so i have uped my water to thin my blood out a bit.


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies can I join you in the journey. I bought Soy isoflavones yesterday but I'm on cycle day 8 now, I took 5 of them last night, I doubt they will do anything this month but means I can get used to it for next month. 

xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi random and welcome to our thread!! cd7 is sort of late for the dosage but you could either stop it and don't take any more today or take it for 3 days from cd7 to 9 to avoid complications.
Do you have any children? I can see in your siggy you've had mc's in the past. I've had 2 so far also. The last one in August as well. Sorry for your losses.

XX


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Madrid, sorry about AF hun! :hugs: I'm ganna be right there w you, temp dip and spotting today. ready to move on with this bust of a cycle, but in a better frame of mind than a couple days ago.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Florida!!! I'm excited about this cycle & starting with positive attitude. I'm gonna do my best to make it work. If it doesn't I'll have no regrets. 

I'll take soy from today & with 80mg for the first day. Don't know how much I'll take tomorrow. Maybe 80 or 120. Not sure yet. 

Ive ordered new opk's so it's a fresh start all round.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry that AF is on the way ladies.

I think I'm gearing up to ov, getting pains in my ovaries, especially the right one, so hopefully lots of follies are developing. DH isn't coping too well with SMEP but I'm going to make him wait until tomorrow morning lol!


----------



## randomxx

Thanks Madrid. 

i stopped taking it and decided to give it a go next month, I've got a scan on the 6th of December to see if there's anything wrong regarding my uterus that's causing the mc. 

I have a son who is 21 months old. xx


----------



## Madrid98

Many ladies have issues with progesterone have you had it checked? I've had 2 mc's myself but they told me there's no medical reason for them so I guess it wasn't right from day 1. Hope you can get your answers soon. Xx

Babykiser where are you Hun?? I miss you!!!

Autigers & Florida, how are you both? 

Ickle pand did you get the +opk? Hope you catch the eggy?

Tmr how are you? Is the ms getting better?

I'm on cd4. I've taken 80mg of soy on cd2-3 but today I'm having 120mg. Epo every morning & caffeine until cd8 lol. I love my coffee so I decided I'll enjoy it full on until cd8 which is when I hope my body will start to get ready for O.


----------



## tmr1234

Its not to bad feeling a bit sick today but felt ok ish yesterday it comes and ose from day to day. good luck this month


----------



## randomxx

Madrid they done my bloods, not really sure what that was checking for though, and the chromosome test for me and OH, but it all came back clear. So as far as they are concerned the risk of miscarrying again is low. I could have screamed when I saw that on the letter, as they say it after every miscarriage. 

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Madrid. I'm still waiting for a peak on my CBFM but trying to stick to SMEP while I'm getting highs. Didn't have a day off :sex: today though. Oops lol!


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - I'm good, now. Had a terrible week and holiday, but now I am feeling a little bit better. A dog that my parent's have had for nearly 14 yrs died bc of a bad injury that she got from 2 of their other dogs, so it was a rough/sad day. At least she is in a better place now and I can finally quit worrying about when she is going to pass. AF has also been a lot heavier than the previous 3 cycles, which I think is bc I couldnt take soy this cycle. 

Hope this soy cycle gets you a BFP!! Fx'd!!

I'm on cd 5 and I'm only temping and using opks this cycle. I didnt want to do anything this cycle, but I decided I needed to since I wasn't sure if I even O'd last cycle. If I dont O on my own this cycle then I guess my doctor may be putting me on clomid. So i've got my fx'd tightly for a BFP!!


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck girls we need some more BFP's!!!!

autigers~ Sorry about the dog ours died last yr and it was so sad he was a lovely dog but was in so much pain by the end. on the day we took him to be put to sleep he was slipping away in our arms. 

A.F.M
I am a very happy mummy we tried again with the potty training yesterday day and he went to it and did 3 wees and a poo didn't have 1 wee on the floor :happydance: I was so happy with him just hope it carry's on today then we can get him in to play school for a few days a week as he is so board when Rueben gose to school.


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies,

Sorry for going MIA but im a very relaxed about TTC the next 2 months, if anything im gonna enjoy the rest of the year and not be stressed out about TTC. Everyone is in a happy, party mood and Im gonna be too :lol: Not temping, no OPK's nothing, and I must say it feels GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! BD is fun again, and also because I was away from home for a week, DH is super naughty and we had LOADS of fun this weekend, its like we dating again :haha: think im gonna go away for a week more often :lol:

Im also not on BnB much either, will only check in on Monday mornings to see whats happened and hopefully wish everyone on their BFP's this cycle.

I did take soy this cycle but only to help with my O, next cycle im not taking anything untill I see my FS in Jan.

Good luck to all the girls waiting to O, have fun BDing!!!! To the ones that are in their 2ww, keep faith you might just be preggers :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

I have just had the shock of my life.

we have 2 rabbits got told they where both girls from the same batch they are so lovely. Any way i thought some thing was wrong with 1 of them as they didn't want to be picked up the last week and started squealing when you tried. So went out to let them out like i do every day and OMG there where 4 dead baby rabbits in the hutch. I have a boy and a girl. My poor baby looks done in. But the funny thing is i had a dream a few night ago that she had 4 baby's


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> I have just had the shock of my life.
> 
> we have 2 rabbits got told they where both girls from the same batch they are so lovely. Any way i thought some thing was wrong with 1 of them as they didn't want to be picked up the last week and started squealing when you tried. So went out to let them out like i do every day and OMG there where 4 dead baby rabbits in the hutch. I have a boy and a girl. My poor baby looks done in. But the funny thing is i had a dream a few night ago that she had 4 baby's

Odd. :wacko:


----------



## tmr1234

very odd i burst out crying tring to clean the hutch Dh had to take over.

How are you getting on has AF come yet?


----------



## Rin731

No, but I got my vitex in the mail Saturday. :happydance:

With DH's family in town for the holiday, we were so busy I didn't get a HPT yet. Once I get a :bfn: , I'll start the Vitex.

I've been having some pains on my left side, but I don't know if it's ovary pain or that I pinched a nerve exercising. :wacko:

Also going to start temping tomorrow. :thumbup:

CD 84 :coffee:


----------



## Rin731

...also not sure if I should do soy again if I get my period from Vitex.

Thoughts?

I sort of want just the Vitex and to see how I get on with it.

Edit:
Never mind, lol. Reading here that they counteract. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/788930-vitex-soy-isoflavones.html


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...going to start my first attempt at soy this month doing it on 3-7, im on day 3 now....ive got natures best soya isoflavones...on the back they say.... soy isoflavone extract 250mg...providing isoflavones 50mg....so if you were doing days 3-7 how much would you take each day....do i count each tablet as 50mg?
thanks


----------



## autigers55

tmr - That is exactly what happened to my parents dog. By the time they got to the vet, she died in my dad's arms.:cry: It was so sad especially bc I lost a dog barely a year ago too. She had to be put down bc she had diabetes. :cry: Sorry to hear about your rabbits. :hugs: I had an awful dream the other night about my parents dog. I kept calling for her and could never find her, which scared me to death, but it was very weird how I had that dream and then a couple days later she died. 

Rin - I hope taking Vitex will help you!! GL!!

Tella - GL to you this cycle!!

cbmd - Welcome. You need to do at least 100mg of soy bc it is half the strength of clomid. If it is 50mg of soy per tablet, then I would take at least 2. GL to you!! 

AFM - Cd 6 and nothing to do but wait for AF to be gone for good. If I was able to take soy AF would already be over, but since I didnt take it, AF has been a lot heavier and longer. :growlmad: I'm just going to paitently wait for a few days to pass so I can start my opks and start bding and it's gonna be fun and not like busniess:winkwink: bc I am not going to stress over it this time. I wanted to do a NTNP approach this cycle, but as I said in a previous post that I decided to temp and use opks just to make sure I am Oing, since I'm not 100% positive I O'd last cycle. I want to be prepared just in case I need to go back to my doctor if I dont get a BFP this cycle. If I do get a BFP, I will feel completely weird since I'm not taking soy this cycle. :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!! Welcome cbmd!! Maybe you could start with 100mg then but maybe change the amounts over the 5 days period.

I'm on cd5 and so far I've had 80, 80 and 120mg. Tonight is going to be 160mg and tomorrow I'm not sure if 160 or 200mg; probably the latter.

Sorry about the rabbits and the dog. I love dogs myself but we can't have them because I live in a flat. Instead we have 2 birds and 2 goldfishes. That's more than enough I think.

X


----------



## autigers55

I love dogs too. I couldn't stand living without them. We also have 4 goldfish and I didnt want them, but my dad promised my LO that he would buy her a fish. :dohh: He stuck to his word, but the fish ended up dying after we had gotten it a bigger tank. So we broke down and bought her 6 small goldfish last Nov and all but one died, so we got her 3 more in August bc she kept begging us for more and it was only 50 cents for all 3. I swear I do not like taking care of a fish tank, it is so much harder than taking care of a dog and a child, at least to me. :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

I don't like fish they creep me out my mum used to have a big tank with all sorts in it i couldn't go near it. I realy love dogs and would love another but after ours died i said no more as it is to much of a hart brack. We got Rueben 2 buns for his b'day but it was justt because i wanted them but we wanted 2 dowes nor a dow and a buck i realy thought they where 2 dowes untill today poor baby it is still realy geting to me


----------



## tmr1234

Where is every one? I have never seen this thread die like this??? Hope it is because every 1 is making babies

How is every 1 doing and where are you all in your cycle?


----------



## Tella

Im a silent stalker for a while, will be back posting in the new year when i announce my BFP :thumbup:

YAY its December!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

I got my first peak on my CBFM so I should ov tomorrow. DH and I have both been ill so hoping to get in enough Bding in the next couple of days to be in with a chance.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!!! I've been busybut with other things tbh 

I'm on cd8 & so glad I finished the soy. I had terrible headaches the last two days. 160mg was the most I could take. Didn't want any more risks. 

Waiting for O now hoping it'll happen around cd14. I'm starting testing on Saturday. 

X


----------



## randomxx

I'm on CD 14 but i don't think I have OV'd yet :cry: wish it would just hurry up xx


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone. I am still here. Last cycle of soy and hoping for a BFP before Christmas. 
Was so worried I was not going to O. Kept getting nearly there OPK for a while, but I think it is pos today or will be tomorrow. Hope so I am nearly out of OPK. 
EWCM is hardly there this cycle, usually I have lots. I took EPO up until day 11 and am drinking green tea and it has just started a little. 
Feel like I made a mistake pushing Soy for this cycle. It really really really is my last for a while, my body needs a break.


----------



## randomxx

Hi mammatotwo I hope you get a xmas bfp. 

Can I ask what is EPO? and what does green Tea do? Sorry for asking I just don't have a clue xxx


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck ladys lots of dec BFP's coming.

I got a gender test to day so can't wait to do it in the morning i am not going to take it 100% though as it can still be a 50/50 but it is a bit of fun to take my mind of the sickness.


----------



## Mammatotwo

randomxx said:


> Hi mammatotwo I hope you get a xmas bfp.
> 
> Can I ask what is EPO? and what does green Tea do? Sorry for asking I just don't have a clue xxx

Hi Random, thanks :hi: - Epo is Evening Primrose Oil it is suppose to help with good quality ewcm( fertile cervical mucous) Green tea does the same thing. I have to say green tea is fantastic for ewcm.


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> Where is every one? I have never seen this thread die like this??? Hope it is because every 1 is making babies
> 
> How is every 1 doing and where are you all in your cycle?

I know...it's weird. 


I'm alright, on DAy 2 of Vitex, CD 86, I think...:coffee:


----------



## randomxx

Oh thanks Mamatotwo, will give it a try I think xxx


----------



## tmr1234

Rin731 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Where is every one? I have never seen this thread die like this??? Hope it is because every 1 is making babies
> 
> How is every 1 doing and where are you all in your cycle?
> 
> I know...it's weird.
> 
> 
> I'm alright, on DAy 2 of Vitex, CD 86, I think...:coffee:Click to expand...

I hope it works for you hun.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is.. CD5 here & started Clomid today


----------



## autigers55

Sorry I haven't posted much, I have been super busy this week. On monday I had several errands to run and it took me a lot longer than expected. On tuesday my LO was sick with what I thought was bronchitis, so I took her to the doc and she only had an ear infection, weird. Yesterday, my LO and I went to lunch with DH and then I came home and spent the rest of the day cleaning.

I'm doing good, just trying to keep myself busy so I dont get impatient while waiting to O. I'm on cd 9 today and my opks are - and really light so I'm not sure if I will O on or around cd14/15, but I'm not stressing about it. I just plan to start bding tonight and then eod until I get a +opk. I also decided to use softcups this cycle bc I get really bored having to lay still for 20-30 mins after bding, so I figured the softcups would allow me to move around more and keep the :spermy: from coming out(sorry tmi). 

Other than waiting for O, I'm patiently waiting for a kid free night so I can wrap some presents. My LO keeps telling me "I want to wrap my presents,":xmas10: she really is trying to see what she got. :xmas2: Sorry so long. :xmas20:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

I've started the opk's today. I was surprise to see a clear second line there as I'm on cd9. Don't know if it's a real lh surge or the soy. Tomorrow I'll be able to tell.

I've been busy today. Went to Westfields with my friend. Unfortunately I couldn't find what I wanted. Bought one shirt but it didn't fit right so I guess I have to go back to change it. Another excuse for a stroll there.

X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0431.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rin731

tmr1234 said:


> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Where is every one? I have never seen this thread die like this??? Hope it is because every 1 is making babies
> 
> How is every 1 doing and where are you all in your cycle?
> 
> I know...it's weird.
> 
> 
> I'm alright, on DAy 2 of Vitex, CD 86, I think...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it works for you hun.Click to expand...

Thanks. Anything to regulate my cycle would be nice...


----------



## autigers55

Madrid98 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I've started the opk's today. I was surprise to see a clear second line there as I'm on cd9. Don't know if it's a real lh surge or the soy. Tomorrow I'll be able to tell.
> 
> I've been busy today. Went to Westfields with my friend. Unfortunately I couldn't find what I wanted. Bought one shirt but it didn't fit right so I guess I have to go back to change it. Another excuse for a stroll there.
> 
> X

Hopefully it means you will O soon!! Fx'd!!

AFM - My opk for today, cd 10, was a lot darker than I expected it to be, but it is still super light, but there are 2 visible lines. So, hopefully this means I will O around the same time as I did when I was using soy. Fx'd!

:xmas16::xmas9:


----------



## mybabyluv3

On to a new cycle. Last cycle was my third so no si for me this time. I ran out last cycle so I won't be tempted. Thinking I'm just gonna relax as much as possible this go round. Let it do what it does. No soy, no preseed, and no softcups. I will try to temp so I can have record of my cycles, but if I miss a day I won't stress it.


----------



## tmr1234

Rin731 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rin731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is every one? I have never seen this thread die like this??? Hope it is because every 1 is making babies
> 
> How is every 1 doing and where are you all in your cycle?
> 
> I know...it's weird.
> 
> 
> I'm alright, on DAy 2 of Vitex, CD 86, I think...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it works for you hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Anything to regulate my cycle would be nice...Click to expand...

How long do you have to take it for just untill af turns up? 
Can you not get any northisaron (sp) to bring on af then try soy agane. But i think you need to get it from the GP.

Madrid~ I never got lines because of soy may be you will ov early good luck and go get dtd. 

Autigers~ Good luck I really hope you get that egg.

Mybabyluv~ Sorry AF got you. Apart from the soy and temping and opks i didn't look in to any thing much when i got my BFP well until well in to my TWW then i think every thing slowed down and has been at a snail passe sins then. Good luck


----------



## Madrid98

Hey tmr what did the gender test said? I can't see it properly on my phone. 

autigers I think we are going for twin cycles you and me :winkwink: so we are getting our BFPs as well at the same time. 

Florida You are also following very close so we need to get 3 in a row!!!

Sorry mybaby about af. A month off sounds very good. Many women get their BFPs in their months off. Hope it's the same for you. 

Waiting until 5 to test today. I hate the opk's business. Not drinking when I'm at home is difficult. 

X


----------



## randomxx

Can I get my Bfp with you ladies aswell lol. 

I got my first second line on my opk yesterday and I'm on CD 15 which is better than the predicted CD 29 going by FF. 

when's the best time to do your opk??


----------



## Madrid98

Of course you can and you will random!!! We are going to get them one after another and all in this same cycle we are!

I usually test in the afternoon around 5. That way when I'm on a working day I can do it on my return home.


----------



## randomxx

Ah that makes sense. I hope I've not missed it as I had forgot to test the two days previous x


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Thanks. I hope I can finally get one this cycle!

Madrid - That would be awesome!! I would love for all of us to get a Christmas BFP!! :xmas23:

AFM - Cd 11 and opk is still really light, but it has been that way the last 2 cycles, so I'm not worried. Hopefully they should start to darken up by cd 13. This cycle is definitely a lot less stressful than previous cycles, unless you count the stress from my LO driving me crazy. :haha: My DH has also been into bding this cycle, so far. :xmas4: I also have been using softcups this cycle, and I honestly wish I was using them on previous cycles bc it makes everything so much easier after bding (sorry tmi). :xmas4::xmas20:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> Hey tmr what did the gender test said? I can't see it properly on my phone.
> 
> autigers I think we are going for twin cycles you and me :wink wink: so we are getting our BFPs as well at the same time.
> 
> Florida You are also following very close so we need to get 3 in a row!!!
> 
> Sorry mybaby about af. A month off sounds very good. Many women get their BFPs in their months off. Hope it's the same for you.
> 
> Waiting until 5 to test today. I hate the opk's business. Not drinking when I'm at home is difficult.
> 
> X

GIRL!!! :happydance: realy hope it is i have BAD m/s all day which i didnt have with my 2 boys and only want sweet things



randomxx said:


> Can I get my Bfp with you ladies aswell lol.
> 
> I got my first second line on my opk yesterday and I'm on CD 15 which is better than the predicted CD 29 going by FF.
> 
> when's the best time to do your opk??

I did my OPK's at about 10am then agane at about 5pm but the days i got a + it didn't matter what time and how long i held my wee it still went +. Good luck


----------



## BabyForMe83

i think i'm still waiting to O.... :(


----------



## Madrid98

Pink thoughts your way then tmr!!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Yay for girl tmr:happydance: Hope it is right.

Madrid I hope you get a pos OPK soon. 

Hope we can all get our Christmas BFP.

It is not looking good for me. cd 20 and still NO ovulation. I have been getting close to pos OPK since cd 9, pos cd13 then later that day not pos, then neg for a few days(but quite dark still) then what I thought was pos on day 17 and 18. WTF??? I usually get super strong opk line and it has not happened(like a purple colour) Temp has not risen. I was so sure after a drop yesterday it would go up today and it only went up 0.9 :cry:
Feel like I really messed up by taking soy this cycle. I oed day 18 last month and day 19 the 3 cycles before that. 
I HAte this.:nope:
Oh and we have BD 5 out of the 6 nights and DH needs a break. So no Bd tonight. Hope I will O today and temp goes up tomorrow(please please please please)

Sorry to make this mostly about me and just so annoyed with my stupid body. 

autigers55- good luck, yay to DH being into Bding. Are softcups easy to get out. I have this fear that I will put them in and then can not get them out:blush: I have heard lots of good things about them. Oh and how long do you keep them in for after bding?

Hope all those waiting for their OPK to turn positive get them soon. :flower:


----------



## autigers55

Mammatotwo said:


> autigers55- good luck, yay to DH being into Bding. Are softcups easy to get out. I have this fear that I will put them in and then can not get them out:blush: I have heard lots of good things about them. Oh and how long do you keep them in for after bding?
> 
> Hope all those waiting for their OPK to turn positive get them soon. :flower:

Yeah, if you put them in correctly, removing them should be easy. I was scared it would get stuck too, but they cant and if you can't reach it, all you have to do is bare down(like your having a bowel movement, sorry way tmi) and it should be easier to get out. I'm not sure how long your suppose to keep them in after bding, but it's not supposed to be worn for longer than 12 hrs. I've only used 2 so far and I kept the first one in overnight for about 8 hrs and the 2nd one I kept in for about 5-6 hrs bc it started to leak(sorry tmi) and I may have not put it in correctly. :shrug: GL and I hope you catch an eggy!!

tmr - I has m/s bad with my dd, which started around 6-8 wks, but I didnt crave sweets. I could barely keep anything down, but the m/s finally passed after I entered my 2nd trimester. I hope it's a girl and I'm sending pink thoughts your way too!!


----------



## Madrid98

Mammatotwo don't apologise Hun. We are here to support each other but it isn't only for good news. It's for the bad days too. 
So sorry you are still waiting to O. It happen to me when I used soy right after the 2nd mc. I took the same dosage as when I got my bfp & O came cd22. I was fuming with my body because my dh had to travel so we missed O completely. 
Hopefully you'll O very soon too and we'll share BFPs at the end of this month.


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ Thank you i really hope so i would love a little girl just to finish off the family. Rueben thinks it is a girl and Lucas pointed to my belly and said baby girl lol.

Mammatotwo~ Thank you. Good luck you don't need a BIG jump in temp to ov some people rise slower I hope you ov soon and then your DH can have a 9 month brake as you will get that BFP.

Autigers~ My m/s started as soon as i got the BFP but i only started being sick about 1 1/2 ago. Its not sweets its is sweet things i can't stand the smell of choc though. Thank you for the pink thoughts only another 10-14 weeks to go until we can find out not sure if we are going for a sexing 4d scan at 16 weeks.


----------



## Hope08

I've been lurking for a long time, but just don't post a lot. I don't know what I'm going to do. I haven't been O'ing the past 6 months. I took Soy this cycle and it's now CD 44 and I still haven't O'd. This is so not fair! :(


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry hope!! Maybe your dosages were either too small or too big. How much did you take?


----------



## Mammatotwo

Madrid98- Thanks for the support :flower: Nice to know I can vent away freely. This TTC is not easy is it. 

Tmr- thanks:flower: Hoping for a big temp rise though as I usually get one after O. 

autigers55- thanks for that feedback on softcups. Hope it give you a BFP this month. 

Well the complaining must have helped because with my very last OPK and after taking so so many over the last 12 days I got a positive OPK a real strong no doubt about it dark dark line. So hopefully a temp rise is coming. oh and DH said he will BD tonight. I am surprised, as he was not that keen yesterday, but yay to BDing tonight. :happydance:

Am worried that we have BDed so much the sperm quality will be low though.


----------



## autigers55

Mammatotwo - Your welcome and thanks!! Yay, for the +opk. Hope you catch that egg!! GL!! :dust:

AFM- I'm just patiently waiting for a + opk. My opk was - this morning and still really light, but I also started getting a little bit of watery cm yesterday and a lot more today, so I'm hoping that means O is gonna happen soon. 


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## tmr1234

Mammatotwo~ Good luck now go get that egg


----------



## mrsp1969

hi can i join this thread please ive been ttc 15 months and have anulvatory cycles i had the mirena in for 8 years and have not ovulated since it was removed i tried vitex but it made me bleed constantly im on cd2 and took my 1st 80mg of soy tonignt xx


----------



## mybabyluv3

I hope you have better luck with the soy MRSP1969. That vitex did the same thing to me too. Not going near that stuff again!


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome MRSP1969 Hope the soy works for you.


----------



## Hope08

Madrid98, I took 120 MG CD's 3-7. I've heard that you shouldn't take over 200 MG, so my dosage was well below that. I just don't get it!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome mrsp! Hope soy will work for you too!!

Hope maybe you should have increased the amounts gradually. For some women it works better that way. Fx'd it wont take too long hun!

Cd12 & waiting for O. Nothing new. Will test in the afternoon....


----------



## mrsp1969

hi thankyou all fxs for all our bfps xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mybabyluv3 said:


> I hope you have better luck with the soy MRSP1969. That vitex did the same thing to me too. Not going near that stuff again![/q me either never got chance to dtd i was constantly bleeding lol xx


----------



## Madrid98

Actually I used vitex last cycle in the form of FertiliTea and it made may cycle one of the longest I've ever had. I've been told it happened because I was having only one cup a day instead of the recommended 2 or 3 but......


----------



## ickle pand

I used vitex for about 9 months and found it great but my ovulations weren't as strong as I'd have liked which is why I'm now trying soy instead. I took the capsules. I don't know if that makes them more/less effective than the teas or tinctures you can get.


----------



## mrsp1969

mybabyluv3 said:


> I hope you have better luck with the soy MRSP1969. That vitex did the same thing to me too. Not going near that stuff again!




ickle pand said:


> I used vitex for about 9 months and found it great but my ovulations weren't as strong as I'd have liked which is why I'm now trying soy instead. I took the capsules. I don't know if that makes them more/less effective than the teas or tinctures you can get.

hi im a bit confused about how much soy to take i took 80mg last night cd2 should i take that for the 5 days or up the dosage till i get to 200mg xx


----------



## Madrid98

It's entirely up to you mrsp! I've taken 80,80,120,160,160 from cd2-6. I had planned to take 200 on the last day but the terrible headache the day before put me off completely. Good luck!


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> It's entirely up to you mrsp! I've taken 80,80,120,160,160 from cd2-6. I had planned to take 200 on the last day but the terrible headache the day before put me off completely. Good luck!

hi ty i think i will do the same as you Mmm headaches dont want those again i also got those with vitex i used to suffer really bad migraines when i was a teen and i thought they were coming back but they dissapeared when i stopped the vitex xx


----------



## Madrid98

just try it like that and see how you feel. Maybe you won't have any side effects. :winkwink:


----------



## mybabyluv3

mrsp1969 said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you have better luck with the soy MRSP1969. That vitex did the same thing to me too. Not going near that stuff again![/q me either never got chance to dtd i was constantly bleeding lol xx
> 
> That is exactly what ticked me off about it. Not being able to dtd. I took the pills. Was thinking about doing a feminine cleanse and when I read the ingredients it had vitex in it, I said nevermind! I think it's only good if you're irregular.
> 
> I'm taking a break from soy this month. I say start off low and gradually increase the dose. See which works for you. Taken at night is said to keep you from feeling the side effects. I didn't seem to have any.Click to expand...


----------



## autigers55

mrsp1969 - Welcome and hope soy works for you!

AFM - My stress free cycle is about to go out the door if my opks dont start getting darker soon. I figured my opk would be darker today, but it is about the same as all the others. :xmas18: I have been bding pretty regularly, and I was planning to start to bd everyday tonight, but looks like I can give DH a night off. So I should be covered just in case, but I think I am going to O later than cd 14/15. :xmas11:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## Madrid98

Autigers my opk looks exactly the same too but in my case I've never got a progression in my opk's. One day they are faint the next dark and positive so I'm cool about it. Cd 14/15 sounds ok to me. Even cd19 would be an improvement.


----------



## mrsp1969

can the soy make af heavier the reason i ask is i went 58 days without af it came on the 17th nov very heavy then lighter i stopped the vitex and it stopped but af arrived again on sat very very heavy till last night then hardly anything until about an hour ago when i started flooding again could it be my body replacing the missed af the good thing is i only have to take the soy for 3 more days xx


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - Even though I have had progression on previous opks, I would not be surprised if I go from completely negative to a positive. I'm starting to think O has to be getting close bc I just started to have some very slight cramps and a backache that are coming and going and some weird sensations in my right hip area. I guess I need to make DH bd just in case tonight. He's been into bding this cycle :xmas4:, but I'm afraid if I push he will change his mind. So, fx'd he will be willing if he didnt have a hard day at work.

Hopefully you will O soon too!!


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## Madrid98

Mrsp my af has been always lighter with soy. But I've heard other ladies say vitex has the opposite effect. Don't know, sorry. 

Autigers I've been like that some cycles when I used to get obsessed with getting him to bd & then I'll miss O days because he was just too tired or couldn't be asked. So I reserve myself as long as I don't get a +opk and let him bait more freedom. Either having two grown up children & working I don't have as much energy as others & prefer to focus on the "important days" in the cycle. Lol


----------



## autigers55

Mrsp - When I was taking soy, AF was a lot lighter, but this cycle she was a lot heavier bc I didnt take soy. I previously took vitex and AF was semi heavy, so maybe it's just your body trying to straighten things out. GL

Madrid - I can understand that. I honestly dont want to make DH bd tonight, but I did another opk about 2 hrs ago and it was slightly darker than this morning's. So with the cramps and my opk starting to darken up, DH is just gonna have to hate me again. Which I'm ok with, but then again he could surprise me and still be into bding. :xmas4:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## mybabyluv3

autigers55 said:


> Mrsp - When I was taking soy, AF was a lot lighter, but this cycle she was a lot heavier bc I didnt take soy. I previously took vitex and AF was semi heavy, so maybe it's just your body trying to straighten things out. GL
> 
> Madrid - I can understand that. I honestly dont want to make DH bd tonight, but I did another opk about 2 hrs ago and it was slightly darker than this morning's. So with the cramps and my opk starting to darken up, DH is just gonna have to hate me again. Which I'm ok with, but then again he could surprise me and still be into bding. :xmas4:
> 
> 
> :xmas9::xmas16:

Happy Bding!! I was gonna suggest testing again tonight.


----------



## tmr1234

Mrsp - My AF befor my BFP was very heavy but befor that 1 they wre lighter i took soy for 3 months and each time i took 200mg didn't get any headahes.

I am wiped out today i have had 2hr30 min sleep and feel like hell. Had a realy bad day yesterday took the buck to the vets from his bits cut off andwhen i went to pick him up at 5:30pm he started bleeding bad from the cut and noise so he got kept in over night. I was realy sick all day yesterday and then we find out we have mice in the house. I did not want to stop in the house last night as i am so scard of them. I know it is realy silly but i just can't cope pluss with being preg i just freacked out on DH and was carying and wanting to go to my mums at 1am. I have the m/w today as well arrggg way dose every thing happen at the same time.

Sorry for the rant ladys.


----------



## Madrid98

Tmr just relax Hun. The mice can be sorted just call enviromental services where you live; they'll fix it for you. Good luck with the midwife appt. Please tell us what they say. 

ATM I had bit of a temp rise tonight. I usually take my temp at 5.45 & it was 36.08C which is unusually high for pre O. I wonder if I'm going to be one of those ass's that I O before getting a +opk because of the soy. I'm glad we bd the night before!


----------



## tmr1234

My line opk's where only + the day of my temp rise my digis where + the day i ov'd


----------



## ickle pand

I got my crosshairs today! My temps have been all over the place with being ill and waking up in the night etc. Thankfully they match up to my CBFM peak so I'm happy to go with that as my ov date.


----------



## Madrid98

Nice one ickle!! Good luck Hun!!


----------



## mrsp1969

hope you are feeling better soon tmr1234:hugs: as for the bleeding that was strange had a flood out [tmi] sorry yesterday and the last 24 hours zilch not even spotting im upping my dose tonight to 120mg ive had no side effects at all yet the only thing i have noticed is im dripping in sweat when i wake up in the morning but it beats waking up cold lol xx


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Sorry you are having a hard time. :hugs: When we get mice all I do is set a trap for them and then make DH get rid of them when they are caught. I can totally understand why you hate mice bc I hate them too. I know they are more scared of us but everytime I see one I scream. :haha: GL with your appointment!!

Ickle - Good luck!!

Madrid - When I was taking soy I usually got a slight temp rise before O and then my temp dipped the next day and then O occurred. Maybe that is what is going to happen to you, if not then I would bd as much as possible just to be safe!

AFM - I feel completely stupid for listening to my body. With all the cramps I was having yesterday, I was sure O would occur soon, but I was totally wrong. My temp may have dipped this morning, but my opk is still negative. I'm sure I could still O soon bc of the little watery/ewcm I'm having, but I dont want to dwell on it bc it will stress me out. My opk is a tad bit darker than yesterday, but it is still light. :( I'm starting to think I may not O at all. :nope:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## tmr1234

Thank you for your kind words ladys. My DH hasn't seen them it is me they have jumped out on but FIL has been today and set traps and we have got these plug in things that they don't like so hoping to get some sleep tonight.

midwife went ok bloods came out good and i am now due 23rd July just have to wait for my scan date now.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Good luck Ickle! I have a really good feeling about your cycle... xxx


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone. 

Tme I sympahise with you with the mousey situation. I live in a terreaced street and both neighbours on either side have a real bad mouse situation. I have caught one which was awful Since had a stray cat adopt me and has made it it's residence here so no mouses!!! Yay for the cat lol.

Had results back from Colposcopy and Scan. Scan completely normal and cervix only showing CIN 2 so alot better than could have been. Feeling more positive about it all now.

FX'd that this is a good month for us all xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi tamarah i just realised you are having the same treatment has i had when i was 27 mine was at cin 3 all went well im 43 now and i did have my son when i was 34 i was worried i would not be able to conceive after the treatment but i was fine it is the mirena coil that did me more harm xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi tamarah!! Very pleased with your news!! Fx'd is a bfp for you too very soon. Where are you in your cycle?

autigers when I read your updates it reminds me of how I've been many months. Stressing about when O will happen with my temps being up and down. Don't worry hun! Just wait for your +opk and enjoy bd'ing in the meantime. 
My opk was a tiny bit darker today too but not close to + yet. Cm has increased but nothing like ewcm as yet. We'll see what temp I get tomorrow and I'll take it from there.

BabyForMe you are getting closer to testing! Any symptoms?

mrsp nice to hear the heavy bleeding has stopped & no side effects so far!


----------



## autigers55

Tamarah - Glad to hear you got good news. Hope you get a BFP soon!!

Madrid - I'm trying my hardest to relax, but it's hard when you have all the signs pointing toward O, but a negative opk. I'm sure I could miss my surge or it's just not time for it yet. I'm just gonna bd everyday to be safe. You and me are pretty much the same this cycle. My opks are slowly getting darker and my cm is close to being ew, but its more watery right now. I had some yesterday that was watery but yet kinda stretchy and I didnt know what to make of that. (sorry tmi) So I guess time will tell. 

:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all well i upped my dose last night and still no side effects woo hoo:haha: also the bleeding has stopped compleatly i so hope i finally ovulate this month i take my final dose thursday so should i ovulate within 10 days i dont chart or do temps so i will be on the look out for signs a few years ago i used to get jelly like discharge [tmi sorry] and only found out what that was since joining bab:blush: xx


----------



## Rin731

I think I'm going to have to quit Vitex cold turkey.... and I'm probably going back to NTNP for now.

DH was freaked out by my charting (said it made him not want to :sex: as he thought it felt forced), so I'm not doing that anymore.

Vitex is making me CRAZY! It's like PMS all the time!!!! I started noticing it the first day I took it, and it's just gotten worse.


I'm also taking a break from B&B for a bit, but I'll probably check in 1-2 times a week.


----------



## tmr1234

Rin~ Good luck and i hope the not thinking about it brings a BFP for you.

How is every 1 else doing? there must be a few BFP's this month as it is the season lol 

Is every one ready for Christmas? I think if we had an extra 3 weeks we still will not be ready i just can not bring my self to get things done.

Has any one heard from Angel i don't think she has been on here for a bit now?


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Rin~ Good luck and i hope the not thinking about it brings a BFP for you.
> 
> How is every 1 else doing? there must be a few BFP's this month as it is the season lol
> 
> Is every one ready for Christmas? I think if we had an extra 3 weeks we still will not be ready i just can not bring my self to get things done.
> 
> Has any one heard from Angel i don't think she has been on here for a bit now?

hi tmr im doing good thanx hope you are feeling better x my last dose tonight gonna take 160mg ive had no side effects at all so if i dont ovulate this month im going to start on 120mg next time xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Rin731 said:


> I think I'm going to have to quit Vitex cold turkey.... and I'm probably going back to NTNP for now.
> 
> DH was freaked out by my charting (said it made him not want to :sex: as he thought it felt forced), so I'm not doing that anymore.
> 
> Vitex is making me CRAZY! It's like PMS all the time!!!! I started noticing it the first day I took it, and it's just gotten worse.
> 
> 
> I'm also taking a break from B&B for a bit, but I'll probably check in 1-2 times a week.

:hugs: vitex di the same to me i will never try it again x


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Rin~ Good luck and i hope the not thinking about it brings a BFP for you.
> 
> How is every 1 else doing? there must be a few BFP's this month as it is the season lol
> 
> Is every one ready for Christmas? I think if we had an extra 3 weeks we still will not be ready i just can not bring my self to get things done.
> 
> Has any one heard from Angel i don't think she has been on here for a bit now?
> 
> hi tmr im doing good thanx hope you are feeling better x my last dose tonight gonna take 160mg ive had no side effects at all so if i dont ovulate this month im going to start on 120mg next time xxClick to expand...

Good luck what days have you done them on?
i didn't have any side effects from them outher than my BFP lol


----------



## autigers55

I'm afraid I am not going to get a bfp this month. :cry: I am on cd 16 and showing no signs of O. My opks are still super light, my cm is creamy, but my temp is staying low so I know I haven't O yet. This is getting to stressful on me. I think after this cycle is over I am done ttc and probably going with NTNP for awhile. DH is pretty much done with ttc too. I cannot deal with the stress and I'm also probably going to take a break from the internet period bc all I keep seeing is bfp announcements, baby pics, and people complaining about their morning sickness everyday and not enjoying the fact that they are blessed just to be pregnant on facebook. I'm so stressed right now that I broke down and cried yesterday bc I'm not going to get a Christmas bfp or even O at all the cycle. 

tmr - I'm pretty much ready for Christmas, just have a few more presents to wrap and we also have to buy a few more presents but those will more than likely just be gift cards.

Rin - Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the vitex. Hope things get better for you!!


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## ickle pand

autigers - sorry you're feeling stressed but CD16 is only 2 days later than the "perfect" ov day of CD14. Do something to relax like have a long bath with candles and a good book. TTC is so hard!


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ I am so sorry you are so down about TTC when we was trying for our LO it realy got to me seeing people coming off bc and getting a bfp the same month then going on to complane all the time about m/s and outher things that come with being preg. You WILL ov soon and get your xmas BFP just try and relax. You didn't take soy this month did you?


----------



## autigers55

ickle - I would love to do that, but my LO would just bother me. I would have to wait until my DH gets home before I could even try to relax. I love reading books, but the only time I get to is late at night. 

tmr - No, I didnt take soy. I wish I could have bc I honestly dont think I can O on my own. If I dont get a + opk soon my Christmas bfp wont happen, but maybe a new year's bfp might though. 


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Rin~ Good luck and i hope the not thinking about it brings a BFP for you.
> 
> How is every 1 else doing? there must be a few BFP's this month as it is the season lol
> 
> Is every one ready for Christmas? I think if we had an extra 3 weeks we still will not be ready i just can not bring my self to get things done.
> 
> Has any one heard from Angel i don't think she has been on here for a bit now?
> 
> hi tmr im doing good thanx hope you are feeling better x my last dose tonight gonna take 160mg ive had no side effects at all so if i dont ovulate this month im going to start on 120mg next time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck what days have you done them on?
> i didn't have any side effects from them outher than my BFP lolClick to expand...

ive done day 2 /6 i did 80,80 120,120,160 fx im not bothered if i dont get my bfp this time i would just love to ovulate for the 1st time in 8 years xx


----------



## Madrid98

autigers don't give up so soon hun!! I haven't O yet either and even though I've taken soy this cycle I usually O around cd22 if not after so anything before is like a celebration for me. Maybe in your case is the same, you'll just O a little bit later than usual because of not using an stimulant like soy. 
It's true that you really need to relax, as I was telling you the other day. Just keep taking opk's. If it's + you get bd'ing; if - just enjoy whatever you want to do with no pressures attached. Hope tomorrow will be better for you!

Rin I'm sorry vitex isn't helping you. I thing is so frustrating when things are up and down. We don't know where to stand with this ttc business sometimes.

mrsp when will you start opk's? or maybe you aren't using them at all?

ickle how are you feeling? not long for you to test now.

tmr we haven't heard from Angel since she said her mum was going there to visit them. I guess she's been busy or just taking a break from this madness. lol


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks. I'm trying my best not to SS but it's hard to ignore sore boobs and cramps lol! I'm going to test tomorrow just because I can't resist any more. I know full well it'll be negative but that's what IC's are for lol


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe you could start testing with opk's instead. I think I may do that when the time comes eventually. lol


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - I started to think my cycles may be longer now since I'm not taking soy. Before I started the soy they were between 33-35 days, so that would mean I would O around cd 19 or later. I'm just going to bd every other day for now and then when my opks start to get near positive, I will bd everyday. So I am just going to try and relax for now if I can. DH doesnt have to go back to work until Monday, so I may get him to watch our DD so I can relax for a few hours during the weekend. 

I just realized I am going to have to go buy some more opks bc I am almost out. I wish I would have known O was going to occur later than I expected. :dohh:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> autigers don't give up so soon hun!! I haven't O yet either and even though I've taken soy this cycle I usually O around cd22 if not after so anything before is like a celebration for me. Maybe in your case is the same, you'll just O a little bit later than usual because of not using an stimulant like soy.
> It's true that you really need to relax, as I was telling you the other day. Just keep taking opk's. If it's + you get bd'ing; if - just enjoy whatever you want to do with no pressures attached. Hope tomorrow will be better for you!
> 
> Rin I'm sorry vitex isn't helping you. I thing is so frustrating when things are up and down. We don't know where to stand with this ttc business sometimes.
> 
> mrsp when will you start opk's? or maybe you aren't using them at all?
> 
> ickle how are you feeling? not long for you to test now.
> 
> tmr we haven't heard from Angel since she said her mum was going there to visit them. I guess she's been busy or just taking a break from this madness. lol

hi no i dont use them im just going to look for signs this month then up the dosage next time and buy some opks for the new year xx


----------



## Madrid98

That's much better autigers!! Every other day is very good plan!

mrsp I hope you can check for those signs well and fx'd for your bfp.

I test this morning today as well because I'm not at work. The line has got darker again. This is happening soon I think.
The pics are yesterday and today's.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0443.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0447.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - My opks are similiar to the 2nd pic and have been for a few days. I think they are trying to get darker, but knowing my luck I'm probably just seeing things. I just hope I get a + opk soon bc my chances at a Christmas bfp are getting slimmer each day. GL and hope you can catch an egg soon!!


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> That's much better autigers!! Every other day is very good plan!
> 
> mrsp I hope you can check for those signs well and fx'd for your bfp.
> 
> I test this morning today as well because I'm not at work. The line has got darker again. This is happening soon I think.
> The pics are yesterday and today's.

hi all hope every one is ok xx just a quick question please im now on cd 7 my af finished on cd4 but today i have pinching pains on my lower right hand side ive never noticed it b4 do you think the soy is doing sumthing or is it too early xx


----------



## ickle pand

I tested today. BFN but I'm only 7DPO so still plenty of time :)


----------



## mirena user

Just stopping in I haven't been on in a while! CD19 for me No O yet???? I upped my Si this mth so IDK?? FX I wait to O til Sun or a lil later!
Congrads to the 2 new BFP since my last time here!


----------



## Madrid98

autigers55 said:


> Madrid - My opks are similiar to the 2nd pic and have been for a few days. I think they are trying to get darker, but knowing my luck I'm probably just seeing things. I just hope I get a + opk soon bc my chances at a Christmas bfp are getting slimmer each day. GL and hope you can catch an egg soon!!
> 
> 
> :xmas9::xmas16:

My previous ones weren't as dark as the other pic proofs. You may not get the Christmas BFP but you may get the New Year BFP. Doesn't that sound as good? :thumbup:

mrsp the cramps are normal. Maybe you'll O earlier than usual as it's your first cycle with soy. Keep monitoring your cm and you'll be able to know.

Ickle is far too early so you're still in the run :winkwink:

Waiting for another 2 hours to test again before I'm going to be. I think or maybe I just leave it for tomorrow afternoon. My kids have tennis in the morning so I'm going to be out and about probably until around 4. We'll see :wacko:


----------



## autigers55

As long as I get a BFP this cycle, I dont care when it happens. :xmas23: I dont know if this means anything, but I am starting to have a weird feeling around my left hip, so I am wondering if I may O soon. With the way things have been going its probably nothing, but I'm just going to try and ignore it unless it gets more painful. So, I'm just going to enjoy my weekend and hopefully tonight I will get to relax some bc DH's nephew and a friend are coming over tonight, so my dd will annoy them instead of me. :D


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ You are going to ov in a day or 2 so get to bding. Good luck.

Ickle~ 7DPO is still early i didn't get my BFP on an ic until i was 5+ weeks and got it on a FRER at 11DPO and on a digi at 12 I didn't IP until 8DPO.

Mirena~ Good luck.

Autigers~ Don't count your self out you are going to ov very soon the pains are a good thing so carry on bding.

Just thing if you lady's ov this weekend you will be due your BFP's on Xmas day how good a Xmas would that be?


----------



## Mammatotwo

'


----------



## ickle pand

I know I'm really early in testing, it's just so I know to stop my meds as soon as possible. I don't expect to see a line yet. 

Another BFN today. My last 3 temps are the highest relative to the coverline that they've ever been at this point. So I feel pretty confident that the soy has helped ovulation. I'll definitely be using again of this cycle is a bust.


----------



## randomxx

Morning ladies. How are we all feeling today? 

I have my fingers firmly crossed for plenty of xmas :bfp:

I had the scan on Tuesday and my uterus is normal and ovaries are fine so there's no reason in there that's caused the mc. So its just bad luck and he said the chances of it happening again are slim. 

On a plus note I'm pretty sure I got a positive opk yesterday and had some sexy time, last night so fingers crossed it gives me a sticky bean xxx


----------



## autigers55

Ickle - 8dpo is still way early, so dont count yourself out just yet. GL!!

randomxx - GL, hope you caught an egg!!

Well, I may be close to getting a Christmas bfp :xmas12:, I hope. My opk for today is darker than yesterday's, I think, but I am also hurting in my hips again, having some cramps, and I even got a little ewcm. So O may be soon :happydance:, but I am not going to dwell on it and possibly get my hopes up.


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## ickle pand

No I'm staying annoyingly positive unless the witch shows up :)


----------



## Madrid98

My temp today was higher & the opk lighter so O was going to happen & then change it's mind. Maybe tomorrow? I have no clue!!


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - I started to wonder about your temps, so I just overlayed my chart with yours and our temps seem to have the same pattern since cd 14 and our temps for cd 17 are almost the same. Maybe your opk was lighter bc your urine might have been diluted or it was just a bad opk. Hope you O soon!!

I wasnt sure about my opk from this morning, but after letting it sit and dry out, I can now definitely tell it is darker than yesterday's. :happydance: It's not much darker, but who cares. Plus with the ewcm, I have to be getting close to O, I hope. :D


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks autigers. You're right! Our temps are quite similar so far. I'm testing again in a minute. Being holding it for 5 hours!! Lol


----------



## autigers55

Well I tested again about 3pm and my opk seemed a tiny bit darker than this morning's, so I am hoping O is going to happen soon. The way things are going, we might O around the same time and hopefully get our bfps at the same time!! :D


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck to you Hun! I don't think is going to happen for me though. Temp rise this morning again and opk last night it was same or lighter than the afternoon one. I'm thinking I may have O with no +opk or not O yet but may I later again. Cramps are still here on/off.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi hope every one is ok well im still getting the pinching in my sides and got cramp in my legs thats a new 1 lol also thought i had started af again last night but it was loads ov watery cm [tmi sorry ] neverhad that b4 so i think the soy is doing sumthing fx for every1 and loads of baby dust to all xx


----------



## Madrid98

Get bd'ing mrsp!! Your O Hun!!

My morning opk was darker as last Fridays. I'm holding onto hope now!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Get bd'ing mrsp!! Your O Hun!!
> 
> My morning opk was darker as last Fridays. I'm holding onto hope now!!

omg i hope so xx dtd friday last night and on a promise tonight too lol im lucky my oh is a randy devil xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

How's everybody doing? I think I may have ovulated or be about to... sorry for tmi but I've had diarrhea for no apparent reason (def haven't eaten anything dodgy) and this morning I woke up drenched in sweat (my temp rising?) I really have no clue when it comes to charting signs and symptoms so what do you guys think? I read somewhere that diarrhea can be due to sudden hormone change... anybody ever have this as an ovulation symptom??? I hope I'm not reading into things too much.... however when I counted back from my last pregnancy to find out when I ovulated it was CD25... so maybe it fits?...


----------



## autigers55

Well my opk for this morning seems to be lighter than yesterday's. :cry: My hopes for O happening soon are out the door. I am still having some cramps, but I'll have to wait and see what they are being caused by bc I just checked my cervix. This cycle is really starting to annoy me.


Yay! Hope you get a positive soon Madrid bc I dont think I am anytime soon.

EDIT: I may have been wrong about my opk. I let it sit and dry out some and now it looks the same as yesterday. I think these opks I got have to sit longer than they say.:shrug:

:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## Madrid98

Well I've developed a theory for what's happened to me so far. I tested again in the morning today & it was as dark as Fridays. Tested again at my usual time & lighter as the other days too. Soooo I think in the mornings my LH may be more concentrated & less in the afternoon and hence the results I'm getting. Conclusion: I can still O and I shouldn't test in the morning again this cycle. I'll stick to the 4.30-5pm testing & see what happens. 

Autigers you may be in the same situation as myself. Our charts look shockingly similar.


----------



## mrsp1969

BabyForMe83 said:


> How's everybody doing? I think I may have ovulated or be about to... sorry for tmi but I've had diarrhea for no apparent reason (def haven't eaten anything dodgy) and this morning I woke up drenched in sweat (my temp rising?) I really have no clue when it comes to charting signs and symptoms so what do you guys think? I read somewhere that diarrhea can be due to sudden hormone change... anybody ever have this as an ovulation symptom??? I hope I'm not reading into things too much.... however when I counted back from my last pregnancy to find out when I ovulated it was CD25... so maybe it fits?...

 im the same baby but i dont have the diarrhea im also drenched in sweat every morning ive not ovulated for that long ive forgotten what its like i usually wash my hair every 3rd daybut 2day is day 2 and ilooked has if i had stuck my head in a chip pan lol i was wondering if the soy has sent my hormones crazy too xx


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - I know our charts seem to be quite similar and I've noticed that my opks seem to be darker around 3-4pm than in the morning. I do not know what to think of that because I usually can pick up my LH surge around 10:30am - 12pm. 

This is my opk from around 4:30pm. the test line doesn't look that dark on the pic, but in person it is a little darker. This opk was darker than this mornings, but it is also a different brand. I'm also still having a few pains in my left hip and some cramps, so something must be going on, I hope. I also was having bad cramps after bding this morning and that doesnt happen very often. 


:xmas9::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







RSCN6723.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mybabyluv3

Looks like not much longer! I am so glad I'm not bothering with those things this month. So frustrating. Hope you get a nice dark line tomorrow.


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid & Autigers~ I just wish you both would o already lol .Every day i come on hoping you would of got your + opk's Good luck ladys and keep bding. That opk looks like the line i got the day i ov'd but my digi was + then i got a strong line the day after ov with another + digi.

Babyforme~ I was the same right after ov time but i also got like hot pins in my bbs around 2 dpo then the spider vain's came up on them. Good luck.

Mrsp~ I used to get LOADS of watery cm a few day before it went EWCM then o would come. Good luck and carry on bding.


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN for me this morning. Boobs are still very sore and am having lots of cramping, but my temp is about the same as yesterday so just got to wait any see.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say that I finally got my +OPK.. CD 16 today


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1109.jpg


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Thanks. I wish I would get a + opk already. I think my body is trying to O, but it is taking it's time. My hopes for a Christmas bfp are gone, unless I O today or tomorrow bc I would be 13-14dpo depending on how long my lp will be. So if I dont O in the next 2 days, maybe I will get a New Year's bfp. 

Florida - Get to bding!! GL!!

Well, my opk for this morning is super light(but it's a different test than normal and I'm starting to think it is a bad test), but I plan to test around 3-4pm again to see if it will be darker. My temp dipped really low today, lower than normal, so I dont know what to think of that. Plus I've had a very dull backache since last night. I just wish something would happen already bc I am getting worried I'm not going to O or that my cycle is going to be super long again bc I'm not taking anything. 


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

autigers every time you get a very low temp I think is because O is close. Or so they say! I did my opk today at my normal time but negative again. Feeling cool about it though because my temp was lower again in the morning too. Just bd every other day and even if the opk doesn't pick up the lh surge you'll be covered.

Thanks tmr!! I wish we could have our + very soon but for some reason is taking longer than we both expected. We are making a super special eggy! That's why!! lol

Florida get to it girl!!!

X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

here's my test from just now.. I had to bribe DH so that I can be sure that we DTD for the next few days. So he's happy that he's getting something that he's been wanting w/ my next paycheck :dohh: so he just made a deposit :spermy: I had a twinge feeling earlier on my left side, and it has now turned into cramping, on the left side only. Surely it's too soon to O, seeing as I'm still surging, right? Anyway, I wanted to make sure that we DTD right away, cause that's something that we never do. I always assume I'll O soonest 12 hours after getting my +OPK, so I take my time w/ getting him to the bedroom.. Also used preseed & a soft cup

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1111.jpg


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - I know what you mean. When my temp dips lower, I think O is gonna happen, but then it doesnt. I looked at our charts again and they are still looking the same. I hope what you said is right, that we are making one super special eggy! I will stick with the every other day bding schedule unless I get a surprise +opk.

I honestly think I am just going to discard today's temp bc I did sleep with less covers and possible with my mouth open some, so that could have messed up my temp.

I do not know what this means, but last night I had a dream that I got my BFP, but the really weird part of it was, I got my BFP in a house I have never seen or been to before. I was also surrounded by people I didnt know. I dont know if it was just a crazy dream or maybe a sign I will get my bfp after all. :shrug:

Florida - Hope you catch an eggy!! I am super jealous of your + opk.:blush:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## BabyForMe83

tmr1234 said:


> Babyforme~ I was the same right after ov time but i also got like hot pins in my bbs around 2 dpo then the spider vain's came up on them. Good luck.

thanks tmr! I also got little stabbing pains in bbs but no veins. It's really weird but for some reason I really feel like I've conceived this weekend... I hope I haven't just jinxed it but something inside me feels strangely positive...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers55 said:


> Florida - Hope you catch an eggy!! I am super jealous of your + opk.:blush:

autigers, thank you :hugs: I know how you feel right now :hugs: I've had a few 60-70+ day cycles in the past & the only reason I got AF was cause of Provera, but I know that they are no fun. :( I really hope something happens soon for you :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

I swear I hate my body!! I've been having some horrible cramps and backache off and on today and my cervix is even high up, but I cannot tell if it is soft or firm bc it is too high to reach, but my opk is still negative. :growlmad: I dont know what to think. I'm going to bd tonight just to be on the safe side in case O is near, but I highly doubt it. 

My opks from today(sorry they were dried out): top one was from this morning and bottom one is from 3:45pm. I know they are 2 different brands but what i cannot understand is why my opks are darker in the afternoon now when they used to be darker in the morning. :shrug:


:xmas9::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







RSCN6747.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tmr1234

That bottem OPK looks almost + it should turn + in the next day or 2 and if your cervix are hight and you can not get to them is even better go by your body signs and not the opks good luck.

florid~ I got a + opk on the day i ov'd and the day after so the 12 hrs after is not 100% good luck and bd bd bd


----------



## mrsp1969

hi hope every1 is doing good xx well its cd12 for me the cramps have stopped now and got tons ov milky cm[tmi] sorry i hope i did ovulate for once got in plenty ov bd so time will tell i will proberly have another long cycle just to mess with my head again if i did ovulate on sunday i will be 14 dpo on christmas day but im not that lucky since all my cycles for the past 15months have been anulvatory fx that the soy did sumthing xx


----------



## tmr1234

are you charting or any thing do you defo know if you have ov'd?


----------



## mrsp1969

hi tmr xx hope you are well no im not charting or doing opks too stressful im going to use them in the new year i had cramping and pinching over the wkend and ewcm which i have never had in the last 15 cycles so im hoping soy made me ovulate if not im upping the dose next time and will do it all im feeling down at the moment yet another facebook friend has announced there pregnancy today i know i should not feel bitter or resentful but this is the 9th person the last 4 months and the 1 today has a 4 month old son and get this the new 1 will be number 11 she 43 i hope its my turn soon xx


----------



## Babykiser

Hiya ladies!!!!! :hi: sorry I have been missing for a few weeks, I just needed a break from obsessing about ttc. And I've been dealing with with dr appts and such, trying to figure out what's the next step. I haven't read through all the post yet, but I'm going to try...4 weeks worth is alot! Lol! I hope u all are doing fantastic and it feels soo good to be back! Missed u all very much xxxxxx


----------



## autigers55

tmr - I hope I get a + opk soon. I havent done one today yet bc I was planning on doing it in the afternoon when they seem to be darker. I am also going to start paying more attention to my body than the opks.

mrsp - If you did O, hope you caught an egg. If O may not have occured yet, then GL!!

Babykiser - Welcome back. We missed you too. Hope your doing good and finally starting to get some answers from the doctors!

AFM - Well my temp is still super low today. Haven't done an opk yet, but my cervix was high before I went to the bathroom (sorry tmi) and now it seems a little lower. I have no idea what to make of that, but I've also got a little ewcm and I still have a backache and twinges here and there. I will have to wait and see what my opk says this afternoon, but I am feeling a little more confident that O may happen soon for me. I've got my fx'd that I will O and finally catch an eggy!!


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, that's what my OPK looked like the day before my positive. fxed it happens for you soon!


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome back babykiser xx


----------



## autigers55

I think I may O soon!! My opk was so close to being positive, but my digi was -, but it was even darker than I expected. Here is my opk from around 2:30-2:45pm. (Sorry pic is blurry)It looks lighter in the pic than it actually is. I hope it's finally time. :happydance: FX'd


I also didnt know I have pretty much been doing the SMEP. :dohh:


:xmas9::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







RSCN6788.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyForMe83

hey guys... have any of you taken hpt ridiculously early and seen even the faintest hint of a positive? (I'm talking like 2dpo - I'm so ashamed)...
I've been so convinced lately that I am that I shamefully took a test...actually, I took two:blush:
my eyes could be deceiving me (I did stare for a REALLY long time) but theres maybe a hint of a shadow? It could just be evap though right??

Sorry in advance for my craziness...:blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry but there's no chance unless you've got your ovulation days wrong. Implantation normally occurs between 6 and 12 DPO and it takes at least 2 says for HVG to be detectable in urine. 

Don't feel ashamed though, I've been known to test after AF has started, just to make sure and I started testing at 6 DPO this cycle. Test all you want, just be realistic about what you're going to see :)


----------



## BabyForMe83

lol thanks for the reality check Ickle. I wish I had someone to ground me more often when I have these mad moments! I was convinced I O'd this weekend but since I can't be sure (ran out of opks) I'm all over the place! Only time will tell I suppose...


----------



## ickle pand

That's why I temp - so I know for sure. I'd go mental not knowing lol!


----------



## tupi

hello dear ladies,

could you help me with the dosage of soy from your experience? Which is your " recipe":winkwink:
Thank you all


----------



## tmr1234

Mrsp~ Sorry you are feeling so down. Wow 11 kids they really need to get a TV lol. It dose seem like you ov'd if you had ewcm plus the feelings good luck i really hope this is your month.

Babykiser~ Welcome back. I hope you are doing well and ready to great a sticky bean very soon.

Autiger~ You will prob get a + digi today good luck that OPK looks so good.

Babyforme~ Unless you ov'd earlier than you think you did i don't think you would get a line at 2DPO as the egg has to IP 1st. Good luck and i really hope this is your month.

tupi~ I took 200 mg cd 1-5 good luck


----------



## ickle pand

Tupi - this was my first time taking soy. I took it CD3-7 and took 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and that seems to have given me a strong ovulation which is what I was looking for. 

AFM - temps are dropping and getting BFNs still so thinking that AF will arrive in the next couple of days :(


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Mrsp~ Sorry you are feeling so down. Wow 11 kids they really need to get a TV lol. It dose seem like you ov'd if you had ewcm plus the feelings good luck i really hope this is your month.
> 
> Babykiser~ Welcome back. I hope you are doing well and ready to great a sticky bean very soon.
> 
> Autiger~ You will prob get a + digi today good luck that OPK looks so good.
> 
> Babyforme~ Unless you ov'd earlier than you think you did i don't think you would get a line at 2DPO as the egg has to IP 1st. Good luck and i really hope this is your month.
> 
> tupi~ I took 200 mg cd 1-5 good luck

thankyou tmr xx i think its lovely that even though you got your bfp you still come on here to encourage and give support to us all still trying and im very grateful for that :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

ickle pand said:


> Tupi - this was my first time taking soy. I took it CD3-7 and took 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and that seems to have given me a strong ovulation which is what I was looking for.
> 
> AFM - temps are dropping and getting BFNs still so thinking that AF will arrive in the next couple of days :(

did you have any side effects on that dose as that is the dose im taking next cycle im thinking i was lucky to have nothing 1st time then it will hit me full force lol xx


----------



## ickle pand

mrsp1969 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Tupi - this was my first time taking soy. I took it CD3-7 and took 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and that seems to have given me a strong ovulation which is what I was looking for.
> 
> AFM - temps are dropping and getting BFNs still so thinking that AF will arrive in the next couple of days :(
> 
> did you have any side effects on that dose as that is the dose im taking next cycle im thinking i was lucky to have nothing 1st time then it will hit me full force lol xxClick to expand...

No I didn't notice any side effects at all :)

I think I'll probably go with the same dosage next cycle but I'm thinking of trying CD4-8 or 5-9 this time since different days are supposed to have different effects.


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp~ Sorry you are feeling so down. Wow 11 kids they really need to get a TV lol. It dose seem like you ov'd if you had ewcm plus the feelings good luck i really hope this is your month.
> 
> Babykiser~ Welcome back. I hope you are doing well and ready to great a sticky bean very soon.
> 
> Autiger~ You will prob get a + digi today good luck that OPK looks so good.
> 
> Babyforme~ Unless you ov'd earlier than you think you did i don't think you would get a line at 2DPO as the egg has to IP 1st. Good luck and i really hope this is your month.
> 
> tupi~ I took 200 mg cd 1-5 good luck
> 
> thankyou tmr xx i think its lovely that even though you got your bfp you still come on here to encourage and give support to us all still trying and im very grateful for that :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for that some times i think i shouldnt as i don't belong here any more but these girls helped me so much in the months i was ttc it is nice to try and help them back. I just hope no 1 thinks that i should just bugger off00


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- that opk is looking very close to me! Hope it's almost time!!

Tmr- I'm so glad to see your ticker is progressing!!! So nice to see that little raspberry :) have u had an ultrasound yet?

Babyforme- I'm with the girls on this one, too soon to get a positive but don't feel embarrassed about it :hugs: when I test I start very early too!

Tupi- when I took soy it was on days 3-7 and 120mg. Only side effect I noticed was mild hot flashes, good luck to u hun xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

autigers, when are you testing again?

I got a temp spike this morning so 1DPO now! :) starting progesterone cream & aspirin


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp~ Sorry you are feeling so down. Wow 11 kids they really need to get a TV lol. It dose seem like you ov'd if you had ewcm plus the feelings good luck i really hope this is your month.
> 
> Babykiser~ Welcome back. I hope you are doing well and ready to great a sticky bean very soon.
> 
> Autiger~ You will prob get a + digi today good luck that OPK looks so good.
> 
> Babyforme~ Unless you ov'd earlier than you think you did i don't think you would get a line at 2DPO as the egg has to IP 1st. Good luck and i really hope this is your month.
> 
> tupi~ I took 200 mg cd 1-5 good luck
> 
> thankyou tmr xx i think its lovely that even though you got your bfp you still come on here to encourage and give support to us all still trying and im very grateful for that :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that some times i think i shouldnt as i don't belong here any more but these girls helped me so much in the months i was ttc it is nice to try and help them back. I just hope no 1 thinks that i should just bugger off00Click to expand...

as i said i think its so sweet ive been on other forums and has soon has they get their bfp they go it gives me hope xx


----------



## tupi

thank you ladies

do you know which is the equivalent between clomid -soy? There is anybody who did use soy CD5-9?


----------



## Babykiser

Floridagirl- yay for 1dpo!! Fx'd for u hun xxxxx

Tupi- I believe 100mg of clomid=50mg of soy


----------



## tmr1234

Babykiser~ Thank you no i havn't had a us yet i am due my 12 week 1 the 1st week of Jan i so want 1 now as i am so big already every keeps saying am i sure there isnt 2 in there i think i would die if there was lol. How are you getting on?

Floridagir~ Good luck in your TWW


----------



## autigers55

I tested this morning and it was almost white, but I'm starting to think it was a bad test bc every one I have used has been super light. I plan to test again this afternoon,with a different one, but once again, I think my body is playing a trick on me. I dunno what to do. I am super achy down there today and I have a backache and I have no idea what that means. My body is really confusing me this cycle. 

GL florida hope you caught that eggy!!


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

was this am's test the first since that dark one yesterday?


----------



## Madrid98

Still waiting round here too. No comments....


----------



## autigers55

Yeah this was the first one since yestersay, but like I said I think the test is a dud. Then again I could have just missed my surge and O may occur today, highly doubt it, but you never know. I'm trying to focus on my cervix more now bc I am almost out of opks. As of a few mins ago, I was barely able to reach it, but it did kinda feel somewhat open, so I hope my body is preparing for O. 

Madrid - It will happen for both of us soon. :hugs:


:xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Madrid98 said:


> Still waiting round here too. No comments....

:hugs::hugs: hopefully it happens sooner rather than later :hugs:



autigers55 said:


> Yeah this was the first one since yestersay, but like I said I think the test is a dud. Then again I could have just missed my surge and O may occur today, highly doubt it, but you never know. I'm trying to focus on my cervix more now bc I am almost out of opks. As of a few mins ago, I was barely able to reach it, but it did kinda feel somewhat open, so I hope my body is preparing for O.
> 
> Madrid - It will happen for both of us soon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> :xmas9::xmas16:

thats what I was thinking, maybe you just missed the surge.. FXed your gearing up to O..


----------



## mirena user

Day 2 of + OPK's for me I am hoping for a temp shift soon!!!!!! FX
Madrid I hope u get yours too soon mine was really late this cycle on SI CD25 today, last mth it was CD17??? Who knows why....GL


----------



## autigers55

I swear the opk I used this morning was crap. I have been saving the best ones for the afternoon bc they seem to do better, but I only have one left. I just did another opk and it is still not + but almost is and I also used a digi and when I was about to throw it away I noticed that it was almost + too. I dont know what to do. I cant decided if I really need to go buy more or just keep bding every other day until I see a temp rise. :shrug: I probably shouldnt buy anymore opks bc my DH will probably shoot me and I have already used 30, which is a lot bc I have been testing twice a day. I'm sure if I quit using opks I will be a little less stressed. 

Here are my opks (sorry they are blurry and I swear the digi had 2 very visible lines).


:xmas9::xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6802.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6









RSCN6805.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mirena user

autigers55 said:


> I swear the opk I used this morning was crap. I have been saving the best ones for the afternoon bc they seem to do better, but I only have one left. I just did another opk and it is still not + but almost is and I also used a digi and when I was about to throw it away I noticed that it was almost + too. I dont know what to do. I cant decided if I really need to go buy more or just keep bding every other day until I see a temp rise. :shrug: I probably shouldnt buy anymore opks bc my DH will probably shoot me and I have already used 30, which is a lot bc I have been testing twice a day. I'm sure if I quit using opks I will be a little less stressed.
> 
> Here are my opks (sorry they are blurry and I swear the digi had 2 very visible lines).
> 
> 
> :xmas9::xmas16:

Look almost + like u said get to BDing! GL:thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

tmr1234 said:


> Babykiser~ Thank you no i havn't had a us yet i am due my 12 week 1 the 1st week of Jan i so want 1 now as i am so big already every keeps saying am i sure there isnt 2 in there i think i would die if there was lol. How are you getting on?
> 
> Floridagir~ Good luck in your TWW

wow thats great!!! cant wait to see pics of your little bean!! and afm im doing good.....fertility dr put me on metformin(she says that im insulin resistance) and synthroid(low thyroid) so lots of changes going on my way. im also going to have a hysteroscospy done just to make sure there is nothing wrong inside my uterus.


----------



## Babykiser

Madrid98 said:


> Still waiting round here too. No comments....

hey hunnie!!! how are ya??!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

autigers55 said:


> I swear the opk I used this morning was crap. I have been saving the best ones for the afternoon bc they seem to do better, but I only have one left. I just did another opk and it is still not + but almost is and I also used a digi and when I was about to throw it away I noticed that it was almost + too. I dont know what to do. I cant decided if I really need to go buy more or just keep bding every other day until I see a temp rise. :shrug: I probably shouldnt buy anymore opks bc my DH will probably shoot me and I have already used 30, which is a lot bc I have been testing twice a day. I'm sure if I quit using opks I will be a little less stressed.
> 
> Here are my opks (sorry they are blurry and I swear the digi had 2 very visible lines).
> 
> 
> :xmas9::xmas16:

looking good autigers!!!! almost there!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

autigers~ That is soooo close if you ru out of opk's just keep bding and temping at lest then with the temps you know you have ov'd. The best of luck.

Babykiser~ I hope they all help you on your way to getting a sticky bean.

Madrid~ How are you doing any thing on your OPKs yet? 

mirena~ I got 2 days of + OPK's but ov'd on the 1st day good luck and keep bding.

Florida~ That temp rise looks good Hope it stays up for you did you bd at the right times?

I have a realy good feeling about this month for you grils I can not wait untill you ALL get your DEC BFP's


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN for me this morning. Wishing the witch would hurry up and fly in and put me out of my misery.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry ickle!! 

My temp stayed the same yesterday and this morning. Yesterday I was hoping this will happen. I thought if I could get 2 consecutive low temps I may O after all. Well, I got my wish, let's see if it comes with a +opk this afternoon. Fx'd

X


----------



## ickle pand

Madrid - Why do you need 2 consecutive low temps for ov? Fx'd for ov happening soon :)


----------



## randomxx

Ickle- I'm sorry hun 

Madrid fingers crossed you get a +opk today

Well I have a UTI and the doctors gave me antibiotics, but I've read it says to tell them if your TTC as it can reduce your folic acid levels and is not advisable in pregnancy. I'm currently 6dpo and don't know if I should take them, so I'm waiting on the doctors phoning me back. I just don't want to run the risk of this being my month and then if I was to mc again I'd really blame myself. x


----------



## mrsp1969

morning all hope every 1 is well sorry ickle:hugs: well think i have a water infection great all i need got pinching pains at sides of belly button and my wee smells like a tom cat lol my cm has dried up completly would the soy do this at the weekend it was like a waterfall now zilch xx


----------



## tmr1234

Some woman get a UTI in early preg can you not use outher things for it like nat yog there are a few outher things but can't think off by hand.


----------



## randomxx

Its in my kidney and I've had kidney problems from a young age so they need me to get rid of it asap. I spoke to her and as long as I keep taking my folic acid all will be fine x


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - GL!! I hope you finally get your + opk and O soon!!:xmas12:

I am so confused now. :huh: My temp shot way up today and I think its the highest temp I have had this entire cycle, but I still havent gotten a + opk. I checked my cervix and it was really super high but my cm was creamy with a little ew(sorry tmi). If my temp stays up tomorrow, then FF thinks I o'd on cd 21. I'm afraid my body tried to O and didnt or maybe I just had a short surge and missed it.:shrug: I guess I will have to wait and see what my temp looks like tomorrow. I just hope bding every other day caught or will catch an egg.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I didn't take the soy this cycle. It would have been my fourth so I took a break. Still I'm having really strong ovulation cramps and right sided backache. Bd today and it felt like stabbing on that side. You think it could be cysts?


----------



## ickle pand

The witch got me so I'm out :(


----------



## autigers55

ickle - Sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:

Well I think my higher temp for today is just a fluke bc the opk I did this morning was almost + and the digi I just did 15-30mins ago was a lot darker than it was yesterday. My cervix is high and felt soft, but that's all I know but my cm is kinda creamy and ew. I dont know what to think. I still have one good opk left and I plan to use that tomorrow and I also plan to finish off the digis I have over the weekend so I dont have any more opks in the house. I am so over this cycle and at this point I would love for AF to just show up to make all this stress go away.:wacko:


----------



## messymommy

Please add me to the list! This is my first time trying Soy. I used Clomid a couple cycles with no results. I O on my own but only have 1 good tube. I took the Soy this cycle on CD3-7. I took it at bedtime daily as follows: 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg. So far I've had a couple headaches and some odd twingy/sharp pains where I presume my ovaries are located.


----------



## tupi

Could you help me?
On my bottle says:
Soy Isoflavones....50 mg (from 125 mg of standardized extract containing genestin, daidzin and glycitin).
Is that ok with genestin,daidz.....?

That means 1 pill has 50 mg? How much is supposed to take?:wacko:

Thank you


----------



## tmr1234

Ickle~ sorry AF got you.

Autigers~ WOW you are going to go loppy with this cycle i think you eather ov'd and just didn't get a + opk or you are going to ov today. Some times i got a temp rise the day befor ov then it would go down and then realy spik at 1DPO good luck Hun.

Messymommy~ Good luck and wellcome to the world of soy.

Tupi~ Is it a green bottel? Mine was the same 50mg soy then the same outher things i took 200mg 4 tabs for cd 1-5 and ov'd on cd15 and got my BFP with them. You can take up to 200mg a day


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is ok welcome aboard new soy users xx sorry about af :hugs: im due christmas day that will be so upsetting if she arrives which i know she will well nothing to report no twinges no cm nothing zilch not even sore boobs which i always have at this time well at least the soy helped with that xx


----------



## tupi

tmr1234 said:


> Ickle~ sorry AF got you.
> 
> Autigers~ WOW you are going to go loppy with this cycle i think you eather ov'd and just didn't get a + opk or you are going to ov today. Some times i got a temp rise the day befor ov then it would go down and then realy spik at 1DPO good luck Hun.
> 
> Messymommy~ Good luck and wellcome to the world of soy.
> 
> Tupi~ Is it a green bottel? Mine was the same 50mg soy then the same outher things i took 200mg 4 tabs for cd 1-5 and ov'd on cd15 and got my BFP with them. You can take up to 200mg a day

thank you
is your little bean a soy baby? :winkwink:
wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Yes it is a soy baby


----------



## autigers55

Well, my temp is still high today, but lower than yesterday. I haven't done an opk yet, but as of right now FF is giving me dashed crosshairs for cd21. I dont think I O yet, but who knows. I am just going to bd every other day until AF shows or maybe I will get lucky enough to get a bfp. :shrug:


----------



## tupi

autigers55 said:


> Well, my temp is still high today, but lower than yesterday. I haven't done an opk yet, but as of right now FF is giving me dashed crosshairs for cd21. I dont think I O yet, but who knows. I am just going to bd every other day until AF shows or maybe I will get lucky enough to get a bfp. :shrug:

why do you think you didn't ovulate? I'm looking at your chart and your temperatures are high.


----------



## tupi

I also think it's too late for OPK. Enjoy your 2 WW.


----------



## autigers55

I haven't gotten a + opk and I haven't had very much fertile cm. I could have O'd, but I'm waiting a few days to see how my temps look and see what my opks look like. Only time will tell and that is why I am just being safe and going to bd every other day.


----------



## tupi

autigers55 said:


> I haven't gotten a + opk and I haven't had very much fertile cm. I could have O'd, but I'm waiting a few days to see how my temps look and see what my opks look like. Only time will tell and that is why I am just being safe and going to bd every other day.

:thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! So sorry I haven't been around lately but I was feeling a bit frustrated about the whole ttc thing and I kept just reading your posts. Welcome to the new ladies! I'll add you to the list on the first post after I finish writing this.

So sorry ickle about af! I told you about my temp being lower because I've always had lower temps before O. If my temps keep fluctuating I don't think my body will think it has to O. It's just my opinion; no medical research on this.

autigers congrats on your crosshairs! I think I'm not going to get a +opk this cycle. Or it'll be after O, just like you. I know you aren't using soy but your body may be operating as if you were still as a side effect.

mrsp you are in your tww too. Good luck!

As I said before I haven't had a +opk but my temp has been nearly the same for 3 days and I think I've O today because I was having ewcm yesterday and the day before. I may be wrong but tomorrow's temp will tell me. If I haven't it's ok because I can keep bd'ing until I do. Don't want to be upset anymore about the whole thing because I can't control it anyway so what's the point?

Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## autigers55

I feel the same way Madrid. Since I can't control my cycle, there is no since in being upset over it. Like I said I'm just gonna keep bding every other day just to be safe. Christmas is in 9 days, so I dont want any added stress during the holidays. Baby dust to you too and everyone else who needs it. :dust:


----------



## autigers55

I just had to post this. :D I am so shocked but happy right now. I didnt think I would ever see a + opk this cycle and that top one was the last one of that kind but I still have 4 digis. :happydance:

You will be next Madrid!!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







RSCN6827.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks but I don't think so!! My opk's never got any darker unlike yours. 

Good luck to you!!! Get bd'ing!!!


----------



## autigers55

I almost didnt test this afternoon bc I just knew it would be -, but I decided I should bc I knew FF was wrong about my O date. I honestly thought I was seeing things, :xmas1: (my reaction to the +opk) but shortly after I posted my opk, I started getting a burning/pinching feeling in my left hip, so O has to be coming soon, finally. We bd this morning and I am trying to get DH to bd tonight and then for the next couple of days. I want to be sure we catch an egg.

I have my fx'd for you now!!:xmas23:


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck it is so nice when you see that + digi opk hope you get LOADS of bding in and make a little xmas/new yr soy baby.

Good luck every 1 else in there TWW and about 2 ov i realy hope evry 1 gets lucky this month.

A.F.M
I got woke up this morning by Rueben saying mummy Lucas is eating choc (at 6am) I was having a lie in i look up on the landing and he only went and opened all the choc xmas box's that were for the boys on DH side and was eating them i had them all rapped up and every thing i had to lol or i would of cryed so now i have to go and look for some more.


----------



## mrsp1969

good morning all hope every one is well xx at the moment im having slight cramping nothing like i used to get i hope the soy has sorted that out i usually have sore boobs at this stage but nothing yet ive got a bad feeling this is going to be another long cycle the last 1 was 58 days :cry: also i feel like we are all friends on here and cant remember all the screen names lol so i will start by saying my name is julie helloooooooo xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Julie! I'm Esther.

I think you O at the beginning of the week didn't you? If that's the case the cramping could be implantation. I had the same with my soy bfp back in June. Fx'd hun!


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Hi Julie! I'm Esther.
> 
> I think you O at the beginning of the week didn't you? If that's the case the cramping could be implantation. I had the same with my soy bfp back in June. Fx'd hun!

 hi ester i really hope so but after ttc for 15 cycles im used to my body being cruel xx i also have a achey fanjita lol thats a new 1 xx


----------



## tmr1234

The cramps could be due to ov as your not 100% when you did ov what cycle day are you on?

My name is Traci by the way


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> The cramps could be due to ov as your not 100% when you did ov what cycle day are you on?
> 
> My name is Traci by the way

 hi traci im on cd 14 b4 i had my long cycles i only used to go 23 days the only thing different for me is ive never had ewcm until last weekend along with the cramping when the witch shows im going to buy myself a digi for christmas so i can be sure other than guessing xx


----------



## Babykiser

hiya girls :) hopw u all are doink ok!

*Madrid*- sorry your down about ttc, i hope it gets better :hugs: it sucks that our bodies dont do the think we would like it to....

*autigers*- congrats on the positive opk......good luck catching that eggie :)

afm - im patiently waiting for the witch to show so i can schedule my hysteroscopy....only bummer thing about this all is that my insurance does no cover the visits at the fertility dr :( so dh and I have to pay out of pocket for the procedure and tests and all thats to follow!! wish we didnt have to, but if it helps us get pregnant and stay pregnant then its all worth it!!! xxxxx

on a different topic.....CHRISTMAS is coming!!! :wohoo:


----------



## autigers55

Thanks ladies. Well I got another +opk this morning. It was so nice to see that smiley face again. I am really hoping I can catch an egg bc my test date will be on New Year's eve or day and that will be the day before or the day of our 2 yr ttc anniversary. :xmas23:


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> Thanks ladies. Well I got another +opk this morning. It was so nice to see that smiley face again. I am really hoping I can catch an egg bc my test date will be on New Year's eve or day and that will be the day before or the day of our 2 yr ttc anniversary. :xmas23:

good luck autigers fxs for you xx


----------



## tupi

autigers55 said:


> Thanks ladies. Well I got another +opk this morning. It was so nice to see that smiley face again. I am really hoping I can catch an egg bc my test date will be on New Year's eve or day and that will be the day before or the day of our 2 yr ttc anniversary. :xmas23:

wish you all the best:hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> The cramps could be due to ov as your not 100% when you did ov what cycle day are you on?
> 
> My name is Traci by the way
> 
> hi traci im on cd 14 b4 i had my long cycles i only used to go 23 days the only thing different for me is ive never had ewcm until last weekend along with the cramping when the witch shows im going to buy myself a digi for christmas so i can be sure other than guessing xxClick to expand...

If you are only cd14 and took soy 2-6 or 3-7 you could only just now be oving i think it would of been to soon to ov last week as it was only a few days after your last soy day. Bd to cover your self as soy can change your cycle lenth and as you don't chart or any thing your body may of tryed to ov then not and now being trying agane. 
good luck


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> The cramps could be due to ov as your not 100% when you did ov what cycle day are you on?
> 
> My name is Traci by the way
> 
> hi traci im on cd 14 b4 i had my long cycles i only used to go 23 days the only thing different for me is ive never had ewcm until last weekend along with the cramping when the witch shows im going to buy myself a digi for christmas so i can be sure other than guessing xxClick to expand...
> 
> If you are only cd14 and took soy 2-6 or 3-7 you could only just now be oving i think it would of been to soon to ov last week as it was only a few days after your last soy day. Bd to cover your self as soy can change your cycle lenth and as you don't chart or any thing your body may of tryed to ov then not and now being trying agane.
> good luckClick to expand...

hi traci thanx i did not think ov that it was strange that i had ewcm last weekend for a few days ive never had that the whole 15 cycles ive been trying the cramps have stopped today we do bd every 2nd day all month so i should be covered xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again!! Well it seems I've made it at last. Got the +opk about 30 mins ago. I had ewcm yesterday and this morning too so that explains it all. I'm definitely feeling the pinching on the left side and backache.

Julie I didn't realise you are on cd14. It seems too early for implantation. I think is probably O and if you are bd'ing every other day you should be fine.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0461.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Hi again!! Well it seems I've made it at last. Got the +opk about 30 mins ago. I had ewcm yesterday and this morning too so that explains it all. I'm definitely feeling the pinching on the left side and backache.
> 
> Julie I didn't realise you are on cd14. It seems too early for implantation. I think is probably O and if you are bd'ing every other day you should be fine.

good luck esther fx for you xx yeah my cycles are completly wacky when i had the mirena in i had 28 day cycles a lot of people dont get af guess i was unlucky after i had it removed i had 23 day cycles until august this year it went to 29 then 58 i would just love to ovulate so i am at least in with a chance but im 43 soon and think my time has passed xx


----------



## tupi

dear ladies,

I take soy for 3 days and my BBT are high. :wacko: Do you know why?Isn't suppose to be low now? :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - Yay! I knew you would finally get a +opk. GL and hope you catch an egg!!

AFM - I think O was yesterday, but my temp is rising slowly, so I am getting worried now. I really hope I caught an egg finally.


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!! Well it seems I've made it at last. Got the +opk about 30 mins ago. I had ewcm yesterday and this morning too so that explains it all. I'm definitely feeling the pinching on the left side and backache.
> 
> Julie I didn't realise you are on cd14. It seems too early for implantation. I think is probably O and if you are bd'ing every other day you should be fine.
> 
> good luck esther fx for you xx yeah my cycles are completly wacky when i had the mirena in i had 28 day cycles a lot of people dont get af guess i was unlucky after i had it removed i had 23 day cycles until august this year it went to 29 then 58 i would just love to ovulate so i am at least in with a chance but im 43 soon and think my time has passed xxClick to expand...

My friend is 46 and having her first in February so it could happen to you. Just keep the faith!!!

Tupi the weird temps is part of taking soy. They'll become lower once you start approaching O.

autigers I always get a slow rise after o so don't worry too much. Fx'd for us!


----------



## tupi

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!! Well it seems I've made it at last. Got the +opk about 30 mins ago. I had ewcm yesterday and this morning too so that explains it all. I'm definitely feeling the pinching on the left side and backache.
> 
> Julie I didn't realise you are on cd14. It seems too early for implantation. I think is probably O and if you are bd'ing every other day you should be fine.
> 
> good luck esther fx for you xx yeah my cycles are completly wacky when i had the mirena in i had 28 day cycles a lot of people dont get af guess i was unlucky after i had it removed i had 23 day cycles until august this year it went to 29 then 58 i would just love to ovulate so i am at least in with a chance but im 43 soon and think my time has passed xxClick to expand...
> 
> My friend is 46 and having her first in February so it could happen to you. Just keep the faith!!!
> 
> Tupi the weird temps is part of taking soy. They'll become lower once you start approaching O.
> 
> autigers I always get a slow rise after o so don't worry too much. Fx'd for us!Click to expand...

Thank you Madrid :flower:
I'm scared with soy. It's my first try.
:hugs:


----------



## tupi

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!! Well it seems I've made it at last. Got the +opk about 30 mins ago. I had ewcm yesterday and this morning too so that explains it all. I'm definitely feeling the pinching on the left side and backache.
> 
> Julie I didn't realise you are on cd14. It seems too early for implantation. I think is probably O and if you are bd'ing every other day you should be fine.
> 
> good luck esther fx for you xx yeah my cycles are completly wacky when i had the mirena in i had 28 day cycles a lot of people dont get af guess i was unlucky after i had it removed i had 23 day cycles until august this year it went to 29 then 58 i would just love to ovulate so i am at least in with a chance but im 43 soon and think my time has passed xxClick to expand...

mrsp1969 lots of :hugs:
wish you all the best:baby:


----------



## mrsp1969

evening all hope every1 is doing ok xx update well today i have been really unconfortable i feel like i have a brick in my uterus could it be a sign of ovulation went out in the car with hubby and i winced at every bump in the road also my boobs are starting to hurt which is usually a sign that af will be here in a week xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> evening all hope every1 is doing ok xx update well today i have been really unconfortable i feel like i have a brick in my uterus could it be a sign of ovulation went out in the car with hubby and i winced at every bump in the road also my boobs are starting to hurt which is usually a sign that af will be here in a week xx

also if af does arrive at least the soy has put my cycles back to 23/24 days


----------



## BabyForMe83

GL to all you ladies in the 2WW... I haven't been on as much. For some reason I've been really really emotional. I dunno.. I keep doing the "I would've been.." in my head and I remember looking forward to xmas so much - now I just want it to be over. This 2WW seems so hard - at first I felt soooo positive about this cycle but now I feel the complete opposite. I'm sorry to bring such a negative vibe today I just didn't know wherelse to say it. I've felt so desperately miserable lately xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

BabyForMe83 said:


> GL to all you ladies in the 2WW... I haven't been on as much. For some reason I've been really really emotional. I dunno.. I keep doing the "I would've been.." in my head and I remember looking forward to xmas so much - now I just want it to be over. This 2WW seems so hard - at first I felt soooo positive about this cycle but now I feel the complete opposite. I'm sorry to bring such a negative vibe today I just didn't know wherelse to say it. I've felt so desperately miserable lately xxx

:hugs: im sure we all feel like that to some degree but when you get your bfp it will all be worth it xx


----------



## tupi

BabyForMe83 said:


> GL to all you ladies in the 2WW... I haven't been on as much. For some reason I've been really really emotional. I dunno.. I keep doing the "I would've been.." in my head and I remember looking forward to xmas so much - now I just want it to be over. This 2WW seems so hard - at first I felt soooo positive about this cycle but now I feel the complete opposite. I'm sorry to bring such a negative vibe today I just didn't know wherelse to say it. I've felt so desperately miserable lately xxx

:hugs::flower:


----------



## tupi

do you know if I can mix soy with red raspberry tea?


----------



## tmr1234

Julie~ Like has been said if you are bding every 2nd day you got it covered good luck.

Madrid~ YAY for the + OPK hope you are bding ALOT!!!!

Tupi~ As long as you have lows then highs it doesn't really matter what they are it is the hole picture that matters.

Autigers~ My temps on my BFP chart went up really slow i wouldn't worry about it to much it is if it stays up.

Babyforme~ (((HUGS))) I felt the same really didn't thin it was my month and just wanted to give up i was ready to ring the gp to go back on the pill. It can be really hard when you want some thing sooo much and other ppl seem to get it so easy stick in there hun your little bean is on its way.


----------



## tupi

tmr1234 said:


> Julie~ Like has been said if you are bding every 2nd day you got it covered good luck.
> 
> Madrid~ YAY for the + OPK hope you are bding ALOT!!!!
> 
> Tupi~ As long as you have lows then highs it doesn't really matter what they are it is the hole picture that matters.
> 
> Autigers~ My temps on my BFP chart went up really slow i wouldn't worry about it to much it is if it stays up.
> 
> Babyforme~ (((HUGS))) I felt the same really didn't thin it was my month and just wanted to give up i was ready to ring the gp to go back on the pill. It can be really hard when you want some thing sooo much and other ppl seem to get it so easy stick in there hun your little bean is on its way.

thank you
we'll see how my chart will look:winkwink:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is ok xx a quick ? has any1 noticed that their hair is greasy while on the soy i have never had it but this cycle im having to wash my hair a lot more it could be the hormones i suppose yuck xx


----------



## tupi

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all hope every 1 is ok xx a quick ? has any1 noticed that their hair is greasy while on the soy i have never had it but this cycle im having to wash my hair a lot more it could be the hormones i suppose yuck xx

I didn't notice that. But I have some issues -upset stomach in the morning :blush: and I think it's soy


----------



## mrsp1969

tupi said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi all hope every 1 is ok xx a quick ? has any1 noticed that their hair is greasy while on the soy i have never had it but this cycle im having to wash my hair a lot more it could be the hormones i suppose yuck xx
> 
> I didn't notice that. But I have some issues -upset stomach in the morning :blush: and I think it's soyClick to expand...

hi tupi i also had that for the 1st few days of taking soy i took 80/80/120/120/160 what dose are you taking ? x


----------



## tupi

100mg,100mg,150mg,150mg,200mg
1 pill has 50 mg soy on it and can't split my pills:haha:


----------



## tupi

maybe I took too much?!:wacko:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - My temp went up some more today, so I am feeling a little less worried.

mrsp - Now that you mention it, I think my hair was a tad bit greasier than normal. I used to have to wash it every other day, but now that I am not taking the soy I can go back to my normal every two days. (i know it sounds nasty how I schedule to wash my hair, but its only bc my scalp dries out really easily, especially in the fall/winter).

AFM - I believe I am 2dpo today and I have felt awful ever since O. Yesterday I woke with achey hips and then got some bad cramps that eventually went away, but then I also had a backache and it kept getting worse as the day went on and it also was making my leg hurt too right before I went to bed. I have not had a backache like that in a long time. I think the last one I had was when I had my chemcial, but even that one wasnt as strong. I am just glad I didnt wake up with it, even though it is making me feel achey. I am already going crazy in this 2ww and I still have to wait at least 10 days to test.:wacko:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Thanks guys - dunno where I'd be without you all :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

BabyForMe83 said:


> GL to all you ladies in the 2WW... I haven't been on as much. For some reason I've been really really emotional. I dunno.. I keep doing the "I would've been.." in my head and I remember looking forward to xmas so much - now I just want it to be over. This 2WW seems so hard - at first I felt soooo positive about this cycle but now I feel the complete opposite. I'm sorry to bring such a negative vibe today I just didn't know wherelse to say it. I've felt so desperately miserable lately xxx

I know how you feel hun, but you can always come here to express yourself whatever the mood you are in. TTC is a very hard road at times and we all experience up and downs. I'm sure all the ladies here including myself have been through it too in the past. We are here to support each other :hugs:

The 2ww is a bit like that though. The first days past O is the excitement of what have just happened but then as the days pass we start having doubts and it's easy to feel depressed. I just hope you'll get your bfp in a couple of days so no more 2ww for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

I did an opk today just to check on progress and it was a tiny bit lighter than yesterday's. Do you think it is because I've O already?
Last night I was having terrible pain on my right ovary. So much so that it woke me up and I was thinking it may be gas (sorry tmi) but then I went to the toilet and it didn't go away. :shrug:
Any thoughts?


----------



## autigers55

I would say it is possible you O'd already or that you a fixing too. I would bd just to be safe though. FX'd you caught/catch an egg!!

AFM - I'm getting a little annoyed. I'm not one to get jealous, but it seems like everyone on here and facebook are getting their bfp's this month and it's making me go crazy, especially the ones that haven't been trying very long and the ones who are not mature enough to be parents. I dont know if I can take seeing anymore, especially since our 2 yr ttc anniversary is coming up. Sorry to be a downer, but it just sucks seeing bfp's knowing I have to wait a week and a half to test.:dohh:

Hopefully, since this month seems to be fairly lucky, all of us who are in the 2ww get our bfp's this month too. :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: autigers

Madrid, FXed you O'd!

AFM, Progesterone came back in the normal range, but still really low so I'm starting Progesterone suppositories tonight at the recommendation of my DR.. I'm nervous!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm taking the same amount of soy as last cycle - 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 but I'm taking it CD4-8, rather than 3-7. I'm not temping this cycle, just using my CBFM because I'm a bit stressed with the due date for the baby I lost coming up and my chart was really stressing me out last cycle.


----------



## autigers55

ickle - Hopefully this will be the cycle that gets you a bfp. GL and lots of baby dust. :dust:

I don't know what is in the air, but I have just seen 3 digi bfp's all in one day. Florida, you know that I am talking about. Maybe this is going to be a very lucky month. :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I do! And they're making me sooo broody!

So DR adv not to start suppositories until right after O next cycle! ganna keep on w/ just my progesterone cream I guess until AF comes or I get a BFP!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Madrid - I think you've ovulated! Heres hoping you've caught that egg! And thank you so much for the kind words and the hugs xx

Autiger - fxd for you 2ww I'm right here with you :hugs: every other day it seems someone I know is pregnant...

Ickle - GL hun, I pray that this cycle is the one and you can start the new year on cloud 9! xxx


----------



## autigers55

babyforme - I hope you get your bfp and I understand being emotional, especially when you have suffered a m/c. Whenever you need some support, we are always here. Here lately, I have been telling myself "what if" bc if I didnt have a chemical in April, I would have a baby in my arms in a month or less. So keep your chin up. :hugs:

I also need to follow my own advice, so I am going to try and stay positive during this 2ww. :thumbup:


----------



## Babykiser

Madrid- yay for getting a positive opk!!! And I think if u took another and it wasn't as dark is cuz u have probably already O'd. Good luck hunnie!! xxxx

Babyforme- :hugs: sorry your down hun, but we are all here to support you! It does get hard at times but the pot at the end of the rainbow is worth it all :)

Autigers- good luck in the tww hun! And that's good ur going to try and stay positive! That's having a good attitude about it :flower:

Ickle- I hope this cycle is if for u hun!! Glad ur trying to keep the stress away :)

Floridagirl- that's great that your test came back in the normal range and that the dr is going to give u extra progesterone!!! F'xd for u!!


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> I would say it is possible you O'd already or that you a fixing too. I would bd just to be safe though. FX'd you caught/catch an egg!!
> 
> AFM - I'm getting a little annoyed. I'm not one to get jealous, but it seems like everyone on here and facebook are getting their bfp's this month and it's making me go crazy, especially the ones that haven't been trying very long and the ones who are not mature enough to be parents. I dont know if I can take seeing anymore, especially since our 2 yr ttc anniversary is coming up. Sorry to be a downer, but it just sucks seeing bfp's knowing I have to wait a week and a half to test.:dohh:
> 
> Hopefully, since this month seems to be fairly lucky, all of us who are in the 2ww get our bfp's this month too. :dust:

hi i know how you feel a friend of mine on facebook just announced her pregnancy her son is 4 months old and this will be number 11 i have 9 in all i dont go on fb its too upsetting xx


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ Yay for your temp rise it is looking so good and you bd LOADS so just need to wait for that little eggy to ip now good luck hun and i hope with it being xmas that it gose fast for you. I know how you feel when seeing outher get there BFP's and you don't but it is going to happen to you and you will have a better preg than them lol

Mafrid~ I got pain like that the night befor i ov'd if your temps go up today i would say you ov'd yesterday. Good luck Hun i realy hope you get a BFP this month.

Floridegirl~ WOW look at that temp rise if it stays up like that i would say you will get your self a BFP. I hope the pills work for you.

Ickle~ Good luck i hope the holadays unstress you and you get your BFP.


----------



## Madrid98

Babykiser thanks Hun. Nice to see you back around here again. Hope the docs can help you getting your answers. 

Tmr thanks. My temp went up quite a bit today so I think I O yesterday. 1dpo & another 13 days to wait and see what happens. 

I have to work today & my children are on holidays. I hate this!!!


----------



## Tella

:hi: girls, so i have been MIA for so long, but the stupid :witch: got me yesterday. Was a little bummed out as i had spotting on Thursday and thought it might have been IB as i never spot, but obviously it wasn't. The relaxed approach has been easier so far but obviously by not knowing whats going on, we BD enough when it matters.

Now i have to make a decision: 
Whether to take soy or not. 
First cycle i O'd on CD25 with soy, 2nd cycle on CD19 on 180mg Soy CD3-7.

Now if i take it again i will O on holiday most probably. We are camping and im not sure if i want to have that. But if i don't, i should only O on CD25 and that is the day i see my FS. What do you girls think?
Also this will be my 3rd cycle on SI, what is the longest you can take in consecutively? 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies in the 2WW and have fun those approaching O :sex:

:dust:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is well xx i really think the soy has done something this is the 1st cycle i have felt ovary pain in 15 months im going to buy some opks for the new year to start checking if i am ovulating finally what are the best 1s to get ive never had them b4 or is it worth buying a digital im really not that clued up on these things thanks xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks TMR, it did drop some this morning :(

I started my suppositories last night... Terrified of getting a YI, I've heard it's common to get them!

testing Friday, at 10DPO if temps look okay.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## messymommy

I played with FF and if my temp keeps heading up then it will mark me down for O today! I have only 1 OPK in the drawer since we were going to relax this cycle and not use them. I think I will do it this afternoon and see what it says. I hope it's positive since DH is home from work tonight and then not back again till Friday. I don't want to miss it!


----------



## tmr1234

FloridaGirl21 said:


> thanks TMR, it did drop some this morning :(
> 
> I started my suppositories last night... Terrified of getting a YI, I've heard it's common to get them!
> 
> testing Friday, at 10DPO if temps look okay.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

It is still realy high so i wouldnt worry at all :happydance:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Lol, Oh, I definitely know I will have a better pregnancy than them bc I am not going to be one of those ones who have to constantly complain about every little ache, pain or sickness. I will just be happy I am pregnant and have a healthy baby. So, I've got my Fx'd that I finally get a bfp bc that would be a great way to start out the new year. :D

Madrid - I know how you feel, I am only 3dpo and I have at least 9 more days to go before I test. I wanted to wait until the 31st, but I am not sure how long my lp is gonna be since it seems to vary or at least it did on soy. Hopefully the day goes by fast so you can get home to your kids.

Tella - :hi: Sorry the :witch: got you. I took soy for 3 cycles and then I stopped to give my body a break. I tried the relax approach this cycle, but that didnt work too well bc I kept getting annoyed with my opks not turning +, but it eventually did so now I am more relaxed. When I took soy I was oing on or around cd15-17, but now that I am off of it, I O'd on cd 25, which surprised me bc I was afraid I wouldnt O at all without taking soy. GL and hope this last cycle of soy gets you a bfp finally!!


Florida - Maybe the drop could be due to implantation already. :shrug: I hope this is your cycle too. It would be great to get the one Christmas present you really want.:xmas23:

AFM - Since I am only 3dpo, I am trying to keep myself busy so the days will go by faster bc if I start to wonder whether I am going to get a bfp or not, it goes by super slow. :haha: As for symptoms, I really dont have any, other than a few twinges/dull cramps here an there, a backache still and last night I had a lot of creamy cm, more than I have ever had before(sorry tmi). So I've definitely got my fx'd that these may be good signs already.


----------



## Madrid98

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

I'd like to share this with you all. It was posted in one of the testing threads and I think is very good. We should remind ourselves this whenever we decide to test before 9dpo. :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I saw this months ago & have been trying to find it since!! Thanks :D


----------



## autigers55

That's very helpful. That is why I am waiting til at least 10 dpo before I test.


----------



## Babykiser

Wow!!! It's so strange that it takes so long for that process of implantation to happen!!! Our bodies are amazing!! Thanks for sharing madrid!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ Your temps look like they are the best they have been for a few months good luck with the wait but you will get your BFP this month.

Tella~ sorry AF got you at lest you can have a drink over xmas and try new yr time good luck hun.

Madrid~ I IP at 8DPO with this 1 and my LO so i argee testing befor 9dpo isnt wearth the heart ack.

4 more days untill SANTA comes :happydance: i can not wait last yr i had swin flu so i am going all out this Xmas now my ms has gone i feel so good apart from porn start bbs there have gone up 3 cup sizes and i was not small befor :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Nothing much to report for me. Feel like the soy is already doing its thing, even though I've still got 2 doses to take because I'm feeling pressure around my ovaries. Hopefully there's a few strong follies developing in there :)


----------



## Happenstance

:hi: everyone. Sorry for butting in, buy my head is spinning with questions about soy isoflavones so I thought it would be best to ask people who've actually used them rather than continuing with my 'death by google' search!

I'm 30 and TTC #1 for 6 months. The last few months I've started spotting before AF and this month I had a really short LP. I've started taking B-50 complex to hopefully get my cycle back on track (I'm not sure what messed it up in the first place!), but I also heard that soy isoflavones would be worth a shot. Last month I o'd on cd17 and had a LP of just six days. The month before I o'd on cd13 and had a LP of 10 days. So I'm hoping isoflavones might promote ovulation earlier than cd17 and give me a chance of a longer LP.

How have you all found it? Has it worked for you? Has it had any negative effects?

I read that most people take 100mg between cd3 and cd7 - is that right?

Sorry for all the questions but my head's spinning with all the conflicting information on the web :wacko:

Thanks for listening and hope you can help :flower:


----------



## Tella

Hi Happenstance :hi:, I've used it for 2 cycles now and both of them i got bad hot flushes whilst taking them and the last cycle i had a dull headache from it as well. But other than that it was fine. My O day in the last cycle was CD19 where i normally only O on CD25 unmedicated so it definitely helped me. My LP is fine so i cant say if soy had anything to do with that. 

First cycle i took 120mg on CD 2-4 and 240mg on CD5-6 and O'd on CD25 so no difference. I took 180mg from CD 3- 7 and O'd on CD19 so the last one was definitely better.

Im CD3 today and need to make up my mind if i want to take it again. And at the moment im leaning towards not taking it.


----------



## ickle pand

Happenstance - how are you confirming ovulation? It's unusual for your LP to change from cycle to cycle, its usually the FP that is variable. 

This is only my second cycle on soy - the first I took it on CD3-7 and took, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg. I'm taking the same dosage this month but I'm taking it CD4-8 instead. Apparently taking it on different days changes the effects. I'll try and find the post that explains all the different days for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Quoting this for Happenstance :) 



Tella said:


> 1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
> 
> 2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
> 
> 3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.
> 
> 4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
> 
> 5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks Tella and Ickle Pand :flower: That really helps. I was just looking online to see where I could buy some and they tend to come in 40mg or 50mg tablets. Are any brands better than others?

As for LP, I always thought that stayed the same too. I used to have a textbook 28 day cycle, but the last two have been 24 (o'd cd 13) and 23 (o'd cd 17) days. The last two cycles are the only two I've tracked ov. Last month I used OPKs, CBFM and BBT. The month before I used CBFM and OPKs. I've never been on BCP or any other medication so I've no idea why my cycles are messing up now that I'm TTC. It's so unfair!

Thanks for the tips on the side effects too, I'll look out for them. I take it it's safe to still take B50 complex with them?

Thanks again for your advice, I really, really appreciate it! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I just buy mine in Tesco. The capsules are 40mg and there's a 3 for 2 on vitamins at the moment :)


----------



## mrsp1969

morning all hope every 1 is doing well xx well ive got up this morning to a lovely big cold sore lol not had 1 for years perhaps my hormones are going crazy nothing to report on symptoms not even a sore boob im so scared this is going to be another loooooooooooooong cycle like the last 1 xx


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks Ickle Pand, that's a much better idea. I'll head off to Tesco later! :flower:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Thanks. My temps are looking pretty good, which surprised me. I am trying to stay focused on seeing a bfp in a little over a week, but there is still a little part of me that is doubtful. So my i've got my fx'd, toes, and anything else I can cross for a BFP. :D Wow :xmas1: 3 cup sizes is a lot. When I was pregnant with my dd, I think I may have only went up 1 cup size and I didnt have little bbs before, so needless to say I think my DH liked that.

happystance - Welcome. I have used soy for 3 cycles. The first cycle I took it cd 3-7, dont remember dosage, and o'd on cd 19. The last 2 cycles I took it on cd2-6 and O'd on cd 15-17. Before taking soy, I hadnt O'd for a few cycles, so soy definitely works, but I dont think it will help with the LP. My lp was shorter while on soy, so I took b-50 and it helped my lp go from 8 days on soy cycle 1 to 12-13 days on 3rd cycle of soy. Now that I am off soy for a cycle or two, I o'd on cd 25. GL and hope soy works for you.

AFM - I have been in such terrible pain since 5:15am this morning. My hips and back hurt so bad that I could not get comfortable. I do not know what is causing this, but I have had it since 1dpo and I am only 4dpo today. I swear if this pain keeps up, I think I am going to have to cave and take a pain pill, which I have been trying not to just to be safe. Other than that, I am fine. Not having very many symptoms other than some pressure yesterday and my bbs/nips hurt a little today. 

I am so ready for Christmas to be here bc I cant wait to see the reaction of my DD when she sees how many toys she got. We, and her grandparents, over did it once again this year, but it's worth it when it puts a smile on your child's face.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome happenstance!! I've also bought mine from Tesco's. They've worked only first time I took them but we are all different so I hope it works for you.

autigers your temps definitely look very good. My is rising slowly as always after O. 
Last night I was feeling so cold as my dh pulls the duvet and I'm left half naked there! Arghhh!! Even with that I managed to get a temp slightly higher than yesterday's.
I'm hoping to get my crosshairs tomorrow if I have another higher temp as it'll be 4 in a row.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies :hi:

I think I may have a v.v. early/faint BFP! Only 8DPO


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1192.jpg

this is the inverted pic:

https://www.converthub.com/invert-c...fbf9882325d7d1325746650/imag1187-inverted.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

I just posted in your test thread.  I can definitely see that second line!!! OMG how exciting!!!:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Do you want me to update the post or should I wait until tomorrow? What do you think? :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

eeeeks! I think I wanna wait until tomorrow! too nervous! lol


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so so pleased for you!! You deserve this so much!! Really happy right now. Can't wait to add the 30 to our thread.

We started this cycle with a very positive attitude and I'm so glad the results are showing already. Keep them coming girls!!!


----------



## tupi

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I think I may have a v.v. early/faint BFP! Only 8DPO
> 
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1192.jpg
> 
> this is the inverted pic:
> 
> https://www.converthub.com/invert-c...fbf9882325d7d1325746650/imag1187-inverted.jpg

It's a BFP :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

Florida - Yay, I am so happy for you!! :wohoo::yipee: I forgot to mention that to you earlier. :blush:

This is definitely turning out to be a very,very lucky month, so I hope some of that Christmas/baby magic is left for the rest of us!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Here is my 3rd and final test for today! :wacko: Hopefully the line has darkened up some tomorrow

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1197.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196.jpg


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh yeah that is definitely a pink line:happydance::happydance:


----------



## autigers55

That 3rd test is definitely more visible than the other two. :thumbup: Congrats!!


----------



## tmr1234

Florida~ That is a BFP congrats what a very nice early xmas gift I hope you have a very H&H 9 months and after you saying you didn't think it would be this month yay so happy for you.


----------



## Happenstance

Congratulations Floridagirl! What an amazing Christmas present! And to find out so early is great. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :happydance:

Also, thanks to everyone for sharing their stories with me, it really helps. I didn't make it to Tesco yesterday but I'm off today to get some! If I can fight my way through the zillions of Christmas shoppers! :wacko:

Hopefully there'll be some more Christmas BFPs on this thread, there's still a few days left! Is anyone ready for testing?


----------



## Madrid98

Can't wait for the fmu test but in the meantime I'm going to update the thread as 3 test in a row are a definite BFP. 

I've got my crosshairs today. Yay!! 3dpo and counting


----------



## ickle pand

I can't see the pics - stupid work blocks them but congratulations Florida! What a great early christmas present :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The FRER looks pretty much the same as yesterday, but I got a line on an IC!! :happydance https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1205.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1206.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1206-1.jpg


----------



## mrsp1969

wow congratulations florida hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx:happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

YOU ARE 100% knocked up Hun.

I heard my bubs for the 1st time this am i have beeing trying for a few weeks and then got feed up this morning and ended up finding it yay!


----------



## mrsp1969

how brilliant is that so pleased for you florida girl lets hope we can all join you in 1st tri afm nothing to report cold sore got bigger lol my boobs only hurt now and again which is an improvment some months they are unbearable im still hving the odd twinge down below and in my ovary area so i deffo think the soy has helped ive bought a digi today early crimbo pressie so when af shows next month im doing cd 3 /7 and doing 3x160 2x200 theni can start to check for ovulation if it ever decides to return xx


----------



## Babykiser

Congrats floridagirl!!!! Merry xmas to you!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Madrid- yay for being 3dpo!! I hope there is a bfp and the end waiting for u! Xxx

Tmr- glad to u were able to hear your little bean today! :) what a wonderful sound it must be!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Mrsp- what dpo are u hun?? And let's hope u won't have any need to track ovulation next cycle! ;)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry for posting so much ladies! I'm speechless right now! Didn't expect this!
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1221.jpg


----------



## autigers55

Florida - You are definitely knocked up. :wohoo:

AFM - ](*,)I am feeling a little down this morning bc my temp dropped .4 degrees. :cry: I was staying so positive until I saw my temp. I am trying to give myself hope by telling myself it was bc I kept getting uncovered last night and I slept with mouth open some due to stuffy nose but it's not working. Only tomorrow's temp will tell.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, my temp dropped at 5DPO too! Don't feel down :hugs: you're not out yet!


----------



## Babykiser

Wow and the digi confirms it!!!!!!! That is so wonderful!!!! I know u must be on :cloud9:
Massive congrats again floridagirl!!!!!!


----------



## Babykiser

Autigers- I Agee with floridagirl, don't count yourself out yet!! You are still in the race, I'm sure that temp is going to spike back up tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## autigers55

Babykiser - I am praying hard that it does. I keep imagining seeing a BFP in a week, I even looked at my +opk and told myself my pregnancy test would look like that too. :haha: I hope it works!!

Florida - I just compared my chart to yours and its pretty similar, I just hope it stays that way so I can get a BFP too. :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, v.v. similar!! FXed for you hun!! :dust:


----------



## mrsp1969

Babykiser said:


> Mrsp- what dpo are u hun?? And let's hope u won't have any need to track ovulation next cycle! ;)

hi xx well i had ewcm for the 1st time cd10 im currently cd 20 i tend not to get my hopes up im tired of seeing all those bfn :cry: i am more hopeful this cycle has i have definatly felt soy has made sumthing happen fxs all of us get those well deserved bfps soon xx


----------



## Babykiser

:flower: i hope this is it for u!!!! I think soy is amazing!! Glad you were able to notice it working!! Fx'd there is a bfp at the end of this waiting!! xxxx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp- what dpo are u hun?? And let's hope u won't have any need to track ovulation next cycle! ;)
> 
> hi xx well i had ewcm for the 1st time cd10 im currently cd 20 i tend not to get my hopes up im tired of seeing all those bfn :cry: i am more hopeful this cycle has i have definatly felt soy has made sumthing happen fxs all of us get those well deserved bfps soon xxClick to expand...

also my cycles are pretty irregular the last 1 was 58 days so i have no idea when to test i think i will leave it till after the new year i used to be 23/25 but then in august they went wacky x


----------



## tmr1234

floridagirl~ are you sure you are only 9DPo as your temp was high 2 days befor ff said you ov'd?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That was a fluke temp, I don't remember right now, but I think I had only had an hour or two of sleep and tempted anyone, that was a rough night of sleep for me. Also, I had really bad O pains on the 13th


----------



## tmr1234

You eather had IP early or you have 2 in there a big congrats Hun i realy hope it is a stick bean for you is this your 1st?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I've had 2 losses.. So I'm praying this one is sticky!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats Florida! Best Xmas pressie ever!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months hun! xxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Autiger - fingers crossed for you hun! Hoping it's your cycle too!

I haven't tested again yet. I've been feeling offish and really thirsty lately but I'm scared of counting everything I feel as a symptom so I might wait a little longer...


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations again florida!!! There's not doubt when you can read it!! I think tmr may be right and you may be wrong with the dates or have two. Wouldn't that be great??

Don't worry autigers! You are early still so I'm sure your temp will pick up tomorrow.

Babyforme :test::test::test:


----------



## mrsp1969

well tonight i have started with the cramping and backache a sure sign that af is on her way i wont be too dissapointed to get af i was not in a million years expecting to be lucky 1st time on the + side it looks like the soy has put my cycle back to normal which i am pleased about so i can start the new year and draw a line under the last 1 and start a fresh one with a positive attitude thanx to all you lovely people and soy xx


----------



## Madrid98

I think is too early for af Julie. You were only O last week weren't you?


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> I think is too early for af Julie. You were only O last week weren't you?

hi esther
i think so i had the ewcm on cd 10 im now cd 20 i did only have 21 day cycles for a long time so tomorrow would be day21 for me xx


----------



## mrsp1969

BabyForMe83 said:


> Autiger - fingers crossed for you hun! Hoping it's your cycle too!
> 
> I haven't tested again yet. I've been feeling offish and really thirsty lately but I'm scared of counting everything I feel as a symptom so I might wait a little longer...

got my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I think is too early for af Julie. You were only O last week weren't you?
> 
> hi esther
> i think so i had the ewcm on cd 10 im now cd 20 i did only have 21 day cycles for a long time so tomorrow would be day21 for me xxClick to expand...

Do you think it could be implantation this time as I was suggesting last week? It does fit in time


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies 

Massive massive *CONGRATULATIONS* florida. I'm so happy for you. 

Well I had a 10 day LP this month :cry: Af arrived properly on Wednesday morning. So going to start with my first soy cycle tomorrow. I have the Holland and Barrett ones. What do you recommend taking? x


----------



## autigers55

babyforme - I hope this is your cycle. Fx'd for you. If I was you I would be testing like crazy. :haha:

Madrid - Thanks. I really hope it does.

mrsp - I hope it doesnt turn out to be af. Have you tested yet??


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I think is too early for af Julie. You were only O last week weren't you?
> 
> hi esther
> i think so i had the ewcm on cd 10 im now cd 20 i did only have 21 day cycles for a long time so tomorrow would be day21 for me xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think it could be implantation this time as I was suggesting last week? It does fit in timeClick to expand...

 i really hope so that would be brill but im not getting my hopes up just yet this ttc has just about driven me insane lol every month i get every preggy symptom going and af shows up even when i was getting tests done at the docs and they told me i was still annulvatory i still beleived they were wrong and by some miracle i was pregnant but it does fit in with what you said last week so fx for this to be both our months xx


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> babyforme - I hope this is your cycle. Fx'd for you. If I was you I would be testing like crazy. :haha:
> 
> Madrid - Thanks. I really hope it does.
> 
> mrsp - I hope it doesnt turn out to be af. Have you tested yet??

hi autigers no not yet im only cd 20 and i dont know if i did ovulate has i dont chart or temp plus my last 2 cycle were crazy i had af sep then not till 17 nov then again 3rd dec im going to wait till new years day if af stays away xx


----------



## autigers55

That sounds like a good idea. Hopefully you will get a bfp, if not, at least you know your cycles are getting better. Mine did while I was on soy. Now that I am off of it, my cycle is longer, but at least I o'd. GL to you!!


----------



## Madrid98

Random how many grams in each capsule?


----------



## randomxx

Madrid i think if I've deciphered this right then 23?? 

Soya Germ Isoflavones Concentrate (Soy Life)	750mg
(standardised to contain 3% Isoflavone, 23mg and
3% Saponins, 23mg)
Typical Soya Isoflavone Composition:	
Daidzin & Daidzein	12mg
Glycitin & Glycitein	7.0mg
Genistin & Genistein	2.5mg
Soya Saponins	23mg


----------



## Madrid98

If it's 23mg it's enough if you start with 2 capsules each day. Let me see how much soy is there in mine.


----------



## randomxx

so 2 capsules from day 3-7? x

Meant to say my reading with Cara she said she could see me taking tablets and they will help get pregnant xx


----------



## Madrid98

It says 0.4mg per capsule. Are you sure yours say 23mg? It seems a lot!


----------



## randomxx

Do you have the H&B ones? 

I can't see any info apart from what i posted above. There's nothing else on the packet. x


----------



## Madrid98

3% isoflavone. I just read it again. Sorry. 

You could do 1,2,3,4,4 capsules to start or other ladies do 3 capsules for the 5 days. 

Are your cycle regular? If they are maybe is better the same every day. I'm afraid you have to try and see as we are all different & what works for me mayn't work for you. 

You have to decide really.


----------



## randomxx

No my cycles are all over the place just now though this one was shorter than the last. I'll give the 3 capsules for the 5 days a go I reckon and see how that goes. 

Thank you hun xx


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Hopefully you will get a bfp, if not, at least you know your cycles are getting better. Mine did while I was on soy. Now that I am off of it, my cycle is longer, but at least I o'd. GL to you!!

 did you not ovulate b4 soy like me i would be estatic just to ovulate then at least i am in with a chance i know age is not on my side but i have 9 facebook friends all over 42 pregnant i would love to be number 10 i know i have been blessed has i have 3 grown up children age 18 /20 /23 they were all conceived 1st time trying every 1 of them since i have been ttc i realise how much i took it for granted that it would be easy for me xx


----------



## autigers55

For a few months I didn't O, but I think it was due to a chemical I had back in April. My daughter, who will be 4 in Feb, was conceived no problem. As soon as I was off bc I was knocked up but then again I was only 21 and was only on bc for a few months. I really wish it was that easy for #2, but it will be 2 years ttc New year's day. I had been on bc for 2 yrs before ttc #2. I honestly think the bc I was on messed up my system bad. So, I've got my fx'd that I will finally get my well deserved BFP in a week.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Morning all! How we doing today? Curiosity has gotten the best of me... I'll test today after all. I'm so nervous already...[-o&lt;


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Hi Ladies

First time Soy user and wondering if you can help&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Came off the pill in July and OV has gotten a day earlier each month. Last month OV on CD17.
Took soy from CD3-7 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg.
This month we decided on a more relaxed approach and I wasn&#8217;t going to chart, but I have started charting LOL ( I couldn&#8217;t help myself).

Started getting EWCM from CD9 which is mega early for me! Did an OPK on CD12 which was starting to get near positive (but I only did 1).
And yesterday (CD13) I had quite strong OV pains and cervix was high & soft, which then returned to medium in the evening and OPK had faded from the previous day.
So after deciding I was probably OVing, me and OH DTD.

I was expecting a temp shift this morning but nothing. Used my CBFM and it is showing low and OPK was negative.

Now I haven&#8217;t missed OV else temps would have raised, but I don&#8217;t understand how I had all the signs of OVing yesterday, but no thermal shift.

Any ideas whats going on? Has this happened to any of you ladies in your experiences of Soy?


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome saffy!!
It may be that your body was gearing up for O but then stop. Just keep testing with opk's and you'll get your O later on in the cycle.

BabyForMe please tell us what happens with your test!!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Well it's another -ive.... Maybe I didn't O after all...


----------



## Madrid98

BabyForMe83 said:


> Well it's another -ive.... Maybe I didn't O after all...

If you are unsure about when you O it may be too early for you to test. It doesn't mean you haven't O. Sorry Hun! :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers, your chart looks good this morning.. FXed your temp keeps rising!


----------



## autigers55

Saffy - It does sound like your body geared up for O, but it didnt happen. Mine has done that before, so just keep track of your temp and keep using opks and it will happen when your body is ready. GL!!

Babyforme - I've got my fx'd for you!!:dust:

AFM - My temp did come up some today:D but my problem is, I think I am getting sick. :( I woke up with a terrible sore throat and my voice is very scratchy. I have a cough, slightly runny nose and some body aches, so I believe I am getting a cold. I just hope I can fight this off before Christmas because I really do not want to be sick during the holidays. I just hope all this pain and all the problems I am having turn out to be worth it. I will know in 6 days, possibly 4:haha:, if I will get my bfp.


----------



## Madrid98

I knew the temp will go up today autigers!! Looking good for you!!


----------



## tmr1234

Babyforme~ Sorry it was- hope it was just because it was to soon.

madrid~ your temps look realy good hope this is it for you.

autigers~ your temps look good as well i think you will be getting your bfp this month. Hope you dont get ill for Xmas.


----------



## Madrid98

You are 9 wks already tmr! wow time flies!! I'm sure your bump will be showing very soon. :winkwink:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all i hope every 1 is doing good x fx for you autigers well i think i am surely out this month i still have the cramps were so bad in the night it woke me up and have been coming and going all day my boobs are starting to ache too a sure sign for me also ive been really snappy and moody today lol it looks like soy put my cycles back to normal im cd 21 today and i had 21 day cycles for a few years before i was anulvatory so its not all bad i dont think i ovulated on the dose i took so when af does start im taking 3x160 2x 200 then i can check for ovulation x


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all i hope every 1 is doing good x fx for you autigers well i think i am surely out this month i still have the cramps were so bad in the night it woke me up and have been coming and going all day my boobs are starting to ache too a sure sign for me also ive been really snappy and moody today lol it looks like soy put my cycles back to normal im cd 21 today and i had 21 day cycles for a few years before i was anulvatory so its not all bad i dont think i ovulated on the dose i took so when af does start im taking 3x160 2x 200 then i can check for ovulation x

just a update i am now getting sharp pinching in my left ovary i wonder if im actually ovulating and not about to start af has i thought will have to wait it out i think x


----------



## Madrid98

Just bd if in doubt!!


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ Yes 9 weeks only 16 days untill i see my bubs. About my bub i have been showing sins i was 6 weeks i am BIG this time i can not fit in to any of my clothes so i have been in mat cloths for 3 ish weeks now I was hoping it was just bloting and it would go down but it seems to be getting bigger.

Mrsp~ I got realy bad cramps around o time they got so bad i was dubled over. I would bd so it covers it.

Only 1 more sleep untill santa comes. Rueben has been giddy sins he got up he can not wait but keeps telling Lucas he isn't getting any thing as he is a little rip. I so hope this next bubs is like Rueben i can not do another Lucas he is mAD! LOL


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Madrid~ Yes 9 weeks only 16 days untill i see my bubs. About my bub i have been showing sins i was 6 weeks i am BIG this time i can not fit in to any of my clothes so i have been in mat cloths for 3 ish weeks now I was hoping it was just bloting and it would go down but it seems to be getting bigger.
> 
> Mrsp~ I got realy bad cramps around o time they got so bad i was dubled over. I would bd so it covers it.
> 
> Only 1 more sleep untill santa comes. Rueben has been giddy sins he got up he can not wait but keeps telling Lucas he isn't getting any thing as he is a little rip. I so hope this next bubs is like Rueben i can not do another Lucas he is mAD! LOL

 hi traci its so weird i think my body has been trying to ovulate a few times this cycle we do bd every other day sometimes more lol so hopefully i am covered xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Madrid~ Yes 9 weeks only 16 days untill i see my bubs. About my bub i have been showing sins i was 6 weeks i am BIG this time i can not fit in to any of my clothes so i have been in mat cloths for 3 ish weeks now I was hoping it was just bloting and it would go down but it seems to be getting bigger.
> 
> Mrsp~ I got realy bad cramps around o time they got so bad i was dubled over. I would bd so it covers it.
> 
> Only 1 more sleep untill santa comes. Rueben has been giddy sins he got up he can not wait but keeps telling Lucas he isn't getting any thing as he is a little rip. I so hope this next bubs is like Rueben i can not do another Lucas he is mAD! LOL
> 
> hi traci its so weird i think my body has been trying to ovulate a few times this cycle we do bd every other day sometimes more lol so hopefully i am covered xxClick to expand...

merry christmas all xx well the only thing im opening is a box ov tampax lol the witch arrived full force cd 22:cry:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

So sorry the wich got you.

HAPPY Xmas every one hope you had a good day with your loved 1s.

I had a very busy day starting at 6am i was shocked they didn't get up befor but happy they didn't i was a sleep by 9pm last night lol.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all! Half way through the tww & not feeling confident around here!! So far my only symptom has been the backache. Quite uncomfortable with that and tired but nothing else. Temp was a bit lower today but no implantation cramps or anything as yet. We'll see in a week what happens. 

Autigers what about you? Did you test?

X


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Hi all! Half way through the tww & not feeling confident around here!! So far my only symptom has been the backache. Quite uncomfortable with that and tired but nothing else. Temp was a bit lower today but no implantation cramps or anything as yet. We'll see in a week what happens.
> 
> Autigers what about you? Did you test?
> 
> X

i will keep my fingers x for you esther xx afm really misrable xmas my 2 eldest daughter and son came on xmas eve to collect card and money i always give them and did not even get a card or anything then xmas morning af arrived great christmas lol x


----------



## autigers55

mrsp- Sorry AF got you!!

Madrid - Hopefully those are good signs. I've got my fx'd for you!! No I haven't tested yet, but I am tempted to today, but I am only 9dpo, so it would probably be a -. It's taking every thing in me not to poas. :haha: 

AFM - I am completely exhausted. I didnt get into bed until about 2am on Christmas Eve and then Christmas morning I kept getting woke up by text messages and phone calls. SO i was up by 9am and then spent all day taking toys out of their boxes and cleaning up all the trash. I literally hurt from head to toe yesterday. Today I am still hurting some, but not as bad. I did catch up on my sleep though bc I finally got to bed about 12am then woke up to take temp and was back asleep and finally got out of the bed around 10:30-10:45am. But tbh, I am still very exhausted even though I got enough sleep. I haven't really had any symptoms other than a backache that has been coming and going, really sore bbs since 7dpo, I think, and a few twinges/pain in hips here and there, but no cramps. I dont know if that is a good sign or a bad sign :shrug: but I am hoping it is a good sign bc my temp was higher than it has ever been today. So I've got my fx'd bc I am cheating and testing tomorrow at 10dpo instead of waiting until 12dpo. :haha:

Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> mrsp- Sorry AF got you!!
> 
> Madrid - Hopefully those are good signs. I've got my fx'd for you!! No I haven't tested yet, but I am tempted to today, but I am only 9dpo, so it would probably be a -. It's taking every thing in me not to poas. :haha:
> 
> AFM - I am completely exhausted. I didnt get into bed until about 2am on Christmas Eve and then Christmas morning I kept getting woke up by text messages and phone calls. SO i was up by 9am and then spent all day taking toys out of their boxes and cleaning up all the trash. I literally hurt from head to toe yesterday. Today I am still hurting some, but not as bad. I did catch up on my sleep though bc I finally got to bed about 12am then woke up to take temp and was back asleep and finally got out of the bed around 10:30-10:45am. But tbh, I am still very exhausted even though I got enough sleep. I haven't really had any symptoms other than a backache that has been coming and going, really sore bbs since 7dpo, I think, and a few twinges/pain in hips here and there, but no cramps. I dont know if that is a good sign or a bad sign :shrug: but I am hoping it is a good sign bc my temp was higher than it has ever been today. So I've got my fx'd bc I am cheating and testing tomorrow at 10dpo instead of waiting until 12dpo. :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!

 fx for you xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

autigers55 said:


> mrsp- Sorry AF got you!!
> 
> Madrid - Hopefully those are good signs. I've got my fx'd for you!! No I haven't tested yet, but I am tempted to today, but I am only 9dpo, so it would probably be a -. It's taking every thing in me not to poas. :haha:
> 
> AFM - I am completely exhausted. I didnt get into bed until about 2am on Christmas Eve and then Christmas morning I kept getting woke up by text messages and phone calls. SO i was up by 9am and then spent all day taking toys out of their boxes and cleaning up all the trash. I literally hurt from head to toe yesterday. Today I am still hurting some, but not as bad. I did catch up on my sleep though bc I finally got to bed about 12am then woke up to take temp and was back asleep and finally got out of the bed around 10:30-10:45am. But tbh, I am still very exhausted even though I got enough sleep. I haven't really had any symptoms other than a backache that has been coming and going, really sore bbs since 7dpo, I think, and a few twinges/pain in hips here and there, but no cramps. I dont know if that is a good sign or a bad sign :shrug: but I am hoping it is a good sign bc my temp was higher than it has ever been today. So I've got my fx'd bc I am cheating and testing tomorrow at 10dpo instead of waiting until 12dpo. :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!

your chart looks great!! FXed for you!


----------



## autigers55

I caved and tested and got a bfn. :( I know it is still early, but I just feel out now. I am so afraid AF is going to show this weekend. I got so upset earlier bc I did my test and got a bfn and then someone I know announced that she was expecting and I lost it. I was so upset I wanted to curl up and cry and I even said if AF comes then I am not ttc anymore or even ntnp or wtt and I wanted to go back on BC. I dont really want to but the stress is really starting to get to me. I have been an emotional wreck since seeing that bfn and a friend's bfp announcement. I have been getting very irritated with my DD over little things and yelling like crazy when something goes wrong. My hormones are all over the place and I am sure it is due to pms, but I am really hoping I get a bfp instead of AF.


----------



## Madrid98

9dpo is too early Hun!! Don't get so upset please!! We'll get there sooner or later. Your chart is looking great so keep positive!! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ I didn't get any symptoms or ip cramps at all the only thing i had was sore bbs at about 8dpo i realy didn't think it was my month. Your temps look realy good don't give up yet.

mrsp~ Sorry you had a sad time hopfully you get your BFp this month to make up for it.

Autigers~ I hate taking toys out of box's i told my mum on xmas day next yr went i buy them i am taking them out then wrapping not spending all day taking them out i am still unpacking toys they got way to much this yr. Your chart looks really good and if it is up for 2 more days it will go tri and if so it means you only ip on 9dpo so your test would be - as you wouldnt have and HCG in you yet.

Florda~ How are you doing any m/s or any thing yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey tmr, no ms yet.. had a bit of a spotting scare last night.. i think its stopped now. It was a peachy color, AF would have been due yesterday so praying it was just some breakthrough bleeding.. upped my progesterone meds to 200mg last night.... First beta draw is this morning.. Here is a pic of my progression.. hoping this is a good sign.. 13dpo was yesterday..

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1230.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1254.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks tmr!! Not long to find out either way!!

Florida those tests are amazing!!! Love the progress!!


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Im worried the Soy has messed my cycle up!! Still no OV but temps are staying low and I keep getting near positives on OPKs but then they go light again. CBFM is still saying high and cervix keeps moving up high (out of reach) and then comes back down again, but temps are not indicating OV has occurred! Arghhhhhhhh so frustrating!


----------



## tmr1234

Florida~ Thme lins are good i hope the bleeding was just nothing.

saffy~ what days did you take soy? It can change your o days if you took it late on then it will move it back same as if you took it early it will move it 4wd depending when you normaly ov. Just stick it out you will ov


----------



## xxSaffyxx

tmr1234 said:


> Florida~ Thme lins are good i hope the bleeding was just nothing.
> 
> saffy~ what days did you take soy? It can change your o days if you took it late on then it will move it back same as if you took it early it will move it 4wd depending when you normaly ov. Just stick it out you will ov

Hi thanks for replying. I took it as follows:

CD3 120mg
CD4 120mg
CD5 160mg
CD6 160mg
CD7 200mg

My cycles are 31-34 days and OV CD18-21


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 had a good christmas and is ok xx afm im starting my 2nd cycle of soy 2night 160mg for 3 days then 200mg for the last 2 days fx that i ovulate on that dose xx


----------



## Jennifer.

hey girls!! I got a bfp 1st month trying so and sadly ended up witha mmc...I'm back this month and will be using soy again!


----------



## mrsp1969

Jennifer. said:


> hey girls!! I got a bfp 1st month trying so and sadly ended up witha mmc...I'm back this month and will be using soy again!

hi jennifer welcome back and sorry for your loss xx


----------



## autigers55

tmr - That's a pretty good idea. I might do that next year, lol. As for my temps, I hope they stay up, but my temp for today is complete crap bc I had to take it earlier than planned and I was moving and talking a lot before I took it. I am just hoping it will still be up tomorrow. 

Florida - I hope that spotting is nothing. Those tests look really good. Hope your numbers are good!!GL!!

Jennifer - Sorry to hear that. GL this cycle!!

AFM - I am having a pretty bad morning so far. I got woke up at 4:15 am by my MIL calling to tell me that my LO was throwing up, so I had to take my temp early and it was only 97.92, but adjusted it says it should be 98.09. I also tested this morning and another bfn, but after picking my daughter up, I looked at it again and it has a white shiny line/indention now. I have no idea what that means. After seeing another bfn this morning, I cried. I am starting to think I am out this month bc I started cramping last night and then again this morning, but this morning it felt more like pressure than af cramps. I dont know if I am going to test tomorrow bc I really dont want to see another bfn. Right now I have to concentrate on my LO bc she is really sick and I'm afraid the poor thing is going to get dehydrated. I am probably going to go crazy today. :wacko:


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry for your loss Jennifer. Hope soy will work this time for you and that you'll have a healthy little bean.

Saffy I'm so sorry soy is messing up your cycle. Maybe you took too much of it.

I'm feeling a bit crampy today.:blush:


----------



## tmr1234

saffy~ I took them 1-5 and ov'd on day 15 so you are only on cd18 so there is still time good luck

Jennifer~ Sorry for your loss hope you get a sticky bean as fast.

Mrsp~ Good luck

autigers~ If that temp was took early and with talking and all that looking at it it would of been a high temp agane i think if it is up 2 moz your chart would be tri and you have a bean in there good luck hun. what test are you useing?


----------



## Madrid98

autigers I'm having cramps today too!! I hope is a good sign for both of us!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Autigers ~ I'm sorry you're having a rough time with it.. Hope LO feels better real soon. Don't give up on your BFP. You're not out till AF says so. So fxd!:hugs:

Mafrid ~ fxd for you too. When are you going to test?

Jennifer ~ So sorry for your los hun. I really hope you get your BFP soon too

AFM, I spent xmas sleeping and crying. I just couldn't hack it. I don't know whether it's because I didn't grieve enough in the beginning, I just wanted to start trying again. But now it's got to the point where I've been asked twice if I'd consider counselling. I think I'd deal with things better if I had a regular cycle and I could tell when I O'd but thanks to PCOS my body just won't co-operate with me and I get soo frustrated that I have no control over it. I'm not overweight, my BMI is fine... I take Metformin and I've reduced my sugar intake/increased my excercise. WHAT MORE DOES MY BODY WANT?!!:brat:
Even if I ovulated super late what's the chance of it being a good quality egg??

Apologies for the post xmas rant ladies...

My New Year's resolution is to leave all my negative thoughts/feelings in 2011 and step into 2012 expecting only good things... who's with me? :hugs:


----------



## autigers55

tmr - I think my temp would have been higher too bc I remember throwing the covers off and rolling over to grab my phone, so I know I got hit by cold air. The test I used was a cheap dollar store brand. I also got another brand of early results tests and it was - too. I am really starting to feel out now.:(

Madrid - Hopefully they are a good sign for you, but I am not too sure it is for me. Only time will tell. 

babyforme - Sorry your having such a hard time. :hugs: Hopefully things will get better for you soon!!

I just got back from taking my LO to the doctor and I think she just has a stomach virus and she wasnt dehydrated. She got some Zofran for the nausea and I just hope it stops her from throwing up anymore. I hope this day goes by fast bc I cannot wait until DH gets home from work so he can take care of our daughter. :haha: I have seen/cleaned up enough vomit for one day.


----------



## mrsp1969

BabyForMe83 said:


> Autigers ~ I'm sorry you're having a rough time with it.. Hope LO feels better real soon. Don't give up on your BFP. You're not out till AF says so. So fxd!:hugs:
> 
> Mafrid ~ fxd for you too. When are you going to test?
> 
> Jennifer ~ So sorry for your los hun. I really hope you get your BFP soon too
> 
> AFM, I spent xmas sleeping and crying. I just couldn't hack it. I don't know whether it's because I didn't grieve enough in the beginning, I just wanted to start trying again. But now it's got to the point where I've been asked twice if I'd consider counselling. I think I'd deal with things better if I had a regular cycle and I could tell when I O'd but thanks to PCOS my body just won't co-operate with me and I get soo frustrated that I have no control over it. I'm not overweight, my BMI is fine... I take Metformin and I've reduced my sugar intake/increased my excercise. WHAT MORE DOES MY BODY WANT?!!:brat:
> Even if I ovulated super late what's the chance of it being a good quality egg??
> 
> Apologies for the post xmas rant ladies...
> 
> My New Year's resolution is to leave all my negative thoughts/feelings in 2011 and step into 2012 expecting only good things... who's with me? :hugs:

:hugs: im with you im just starting cycle 16 i really hope i can finally ovulate this year just a few times would be nice to be in with at least a chance xx


----------



## messymommy

I think I am in my 2ww now. I either Oed on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. I've played with FF to figure it out early, LOL. Now I have to wait. Oh and the soy didn't move up my O date it might have even made it take longer this cycle. Kind of confusing but I O on my own so maybe I shouldn't have taken large doses of the soy. I did 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg and 160mg on CD3-7.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Not quite a soy baby for me, the last time I took soy was september. Got tired of everything an took a break looks like we are about 5-6wks


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well ladies took a break from soy this month and no luck. Now I'm trying to decide if I should give it a try again. I O on. my own. My issue is I only have one good tube so going for a stronger one. Think I had a good one this time but not sure if it was after effects from the soy. Cd1 so I guess I need to hurry and make a décision.


----------



## messymommy

I only have 1 good tube also.


----------



## tmr1234

Babyforme~ So sorry you are going through a rough time. If you did ov late your egg can still be fine. I really hope you get your 2012 baby.

Autigers~ I you only had IP on 9 dpo it would still be very early for it to show on a test keep you chin up Hun. Rueben had a tummy bug the Monday before Xmas but he was fine the next day. It isn't nice when they are ill hope she is better soon.

Messymommy~ good luck hope the TWW ends in a BFP for you.

Lollybabe~ Congrats on your BFP hope you have a H&H 9 months.

Mybabyluv~ Good luck this month if you have had a month off may be try it again this month.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Thanks TMR


----------



## lollybabe2011

I tube or not the chances are as high as 75-80% so hoping you both get your BFP soon


----------



## Madrid98

lollybabe2011 said:


> Not quite a soy baby for me, the last time I took soy was september. Got tired of everything an took a break looks like we are about 5-6wks

:happydance::happydance::happydance: How lovely to see you around here and with the best news ever!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

mybabyluv3 said:


> Well ladies took a break from soy this month and no luck. Now I'm trying to decide if I should give it a try again. I O on. my own. My issue is I only have one good tube so going for a stronger one. Think I had a good one this time but not sure if it was after effects from the soy. Cd1 so I guess I need to hurry and make a décision.

Sorry about the :witch: showing her face!! It's frustrating when things don't work the way we expect them to. 
I really hope you'll get your bfp very very soon :hugs:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Thanks Madrid, I have been laying low and following the threads.
I am really spreading the baby dust to you, hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Madrid98

Not very long before I'll found out this month!! :winkwink:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats Lolly!

Fxd Madrid!

I'm going to test one more time and if it's -ve then I think I will take provera and try clomid again...


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Not very long before I'll found out this month!! :winkwink:

fxd xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all xx just a quick ?? did any1 notice shorter and lighter af while on soy the past 6 months my af was really heavy and lasting 5/6 days im cd 4 today and have had nothing since yesterday this was how i used to be before my cycles went wacky i really hope soy has sorted me out now hope it will make me ovulate i took 160mg last night fx xx


----------



## tmr1234

My 1st Af on soy was light then the next was very full on


----------



## mrsp1969

i took my 1st dose at 730 last night we are out 2night would it hurt to take it early has i dont want to take them with me xx


----------



## autigers55

messymommy - GL in your 2ww!!

mybabyluv - I have been considering if I should take soy next cycle too or not bc it's not looking like I am going to get a bfp. :( GL with whatever you decide!

tmr - I'm not even sure if I had implantation or not. I know I started getting really bad cramps yesterday right before bed, but I dont have any today and I got another bfn. I know my temp is still up, but I dont know what is going on. :shrug:

lollybabe - Congrats on your BFP!!

mrsp - AF was a little shorter than normal for me when I was on soy and I think it was somewhat lighter too.

babyforme - GL testing!!

AFM - Another BFN this morning. I am starting to feel more out as the days go by. I can just tell AF is on her way bc of the cramps I had last night and I honestly just dont feel pregnant. I've tried to stay positive, but all my hope is gone. I had a strong urge to adopt a puppy yesterday and I still do, so I am sure that is bc I am not pregnant and I am desperate to take care of something new. :haha:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> lollybabe2011 said:
> 
> 
> Not quite a soy baby for me, the last time I took soy was september. Got tired of everything an took a break looks like we are about 5-6wks
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: How lovely to see you around here and with the best news ever!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

congratulations :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## lollybabe2011

Thanks guys, just feel so unreal after such a wait (i mean since our ds). Still nervous though


----------



## Madrid98

Just a quick update to let you all know that Angel got her bfp. Don't know if you remember her but she is in Abu Dhabi & ttc after surviving breast cancer. She tried soy for about 3 months & I was checking previous posts & saw she's changed her siggy with her preggo ticker (she's 5wks +). So huge congrats to her!!!


----------



## tmr1234

she has put and topic in the BFP part seen it yesterday so happy for her she tryed soy for 2 months then none for 2 months got told she had pcos 3 weeks befor the BFP. she has been through so much.

Madrid~ I have just looked at your chart WOW that temp spike I think you will get your BFP this month if your temps stay up like that. good luck hun.


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. Thanks so much for checking up on me!!! You ladies are still the best thread on BnB. Always supportive and always sincere. 

My ticker is showing almost 6 weeks but that is because I have longer cycles (only ovulated on CD 21), so based on a normal cycle, I am 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant gestational. Had an ultrasound this morning and gestational sac is snuggly located in the uterus. Now we pray for a very sticky bean!!!

This has made the last few years of doctor visits, chemo (and hair loss :haha:) worth it!!! Of course I am freaking out about worrying something might go wrong, but I am trying to stay positive that all will be good. This little baby was surely meant to be. 

Good luck soy ladies. I will be stalking your thread again. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Chart looking good but bfn with frer this morning. I thought I could see a line but it's only wishful eye line thinking.


----------



## angel11

Hey Madrid. Fingers crossed that you get that BFP soon!!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone! I haven't checked in in ages! Massive congrats to you Angel, so happy! Congratulations to all the other ladies and good luck to everyone TTC this cycle.

AFM - Everything is going great apart from a few problems with work but all I care about is the baby and all is well there :D We find out what we're having this Tuesday!! xoxo


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ my line ona frer was very faint at 11dpo so may be that some thing you are seeing is a line. you could of only just IP'd with the high temp


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks tmr! You've just given me a bit of hope. My bbs starting to hurt yesterday too so I'm starting to think this are only af symptoms starting. My temps are giving me a hard time because they look great. I was having lots of cramps last night too. So confused!!!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Angel congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Madrid, my first positive test was so very faint that I didn't want to believe it at first.. I say that if your temp is up tomorrow, test again. Your chart looks great! FXed!!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madrid98 said:


> Chart looking good but bfn with frer this morning. I thought I could see a line but it's only wishful eye line thinking.

Madrid, you never know, it may be a faint line, just hoping it's soon for you


----------



## lollybabe2011

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey everyone! I haven't checked in in ages! Massive congrats to you Angel, so happy! Congratulations to all the other ladies and good luck to everyone TTC this cycle.
> 
> AFM - Everything is going great apart from a few problems with work but all I care about is the baby and all is well there :D We find out what we're having this Tuesday!! xoxo

Lollipopbop, thanks for update. Glad everything is going fine


----------



## Madrid98

You are so lovely ladies!! Thanks for the support!!! I'll test tomorrow again & I'll see what happens.


----------



## autigers55

Angel - Congratulations on the BFP!!!

Madrid - I hope you get a BFP tomorrow!! FX'd for you!!

AFM - Another bfn this morning. I have no idea what my temp was bc I couldnt take it bc I was up all night long. My LO gave me her stomach virus an now she has given it to my DH. I am definitely sure I am out this month. Now I just have to decide if I want to continue ttc or just go back on BC.


----------



## messymommy

Hope you get your BFP Madrid :dust:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> You are so lovely ladies!! Thanks for the support!!! I'll test tomorrow again & I'll see what happens.

ive got my fingers tightly crossed for you esther you so deserve it xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is well got my fingers crossed for esther and autigers xx afm took my 2nd dose last night of 160mg same tonight then 200mg the last 2 i had no side effects last month but ive had a bangin head today going to carry on though in the hope that the higher dose will make me ovulate my af was short and light this time which was good only 3 days compared to 6 last time xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you all again!! :hugs:This are the pics I took this morning of the "I think I can see something" test.

Autigers sorry about your LO. Hope she'll get better very soon.
Why BC? Can't you just ntnp? We aren't out yet hun!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0487.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0486.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0488.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i think i might see something in that 3rd test.. fxed :dust:


----------



## lollybabe2011

autigers55 said:


> Angel - Congratulations on the BFP!!!
> 
> Madrid - I hope you get a BFP tomorrow!! FX'd for you!!
> 
> AFM - Another bfn this morning. I have no idea what my temp was bc I couldnt take it bc I was up all night long. My LO gave me her stomach virus an now she has given it to my DH. I am definitely sure I am out this month. Now I just have to decide if I want to continue ttc or just go back on BC.

Autigers sorry about your little one, please dont give up, you never know when


----------



## autigers55

I just feel out because i have the feeling AF is on her way. I honestly dont know why I would want to go back on BC. I think I am just so sleep deprived and sick I cant think straight. I may just go with ntnp. My heart doesnt want me to give up, but my head keeps telling me it's never going to happen so just give up. The last 2 years have been hell for us, so I am sure that is why my head is telling me to quit. I am going to try to hang in there for now.

As for your tests Madrid, I cant see anything, but I am not saying there is nothing there, I just cant see very good today. GL!!


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ OMG what happened to your temp did you change any thing take it early?

autigers~ I hope you feel better soon Hun.

A.F.M
I have just put a bump pic up in 1st tri and omg i am huge i didn't think i was as big as i am this bubs is going to be BIG


----------



## mybabyluv3

tmr1234 said:


> Madrid~ OMG what happened to your temp did you change any thing take it early?
> 
> autigers~ I hope you feel better soon Hun.
> 
> A.F.M
> I have just put a bump pic up in 1st tri and omg i am huge i didn't think i was as big as i am this bubs is going to be BIG

Two? Try 3. Lol, girl you are huge!!! You know I mean that in a good way. What are your numbers like?


----------



## tmr1234

I don't know never had them done. I am as big now as i was with my lo at 21weeks


----------



## Madrid98

I'll go and check that lovely bump in a minute.

I really don't know what happened with my temp today. I can only say I was feeling cold before waking up and don't know if my dh had pulled the duvet over his side or what. No idea.

I did test again and dipped the test only the 5 seconds. I thought I could see something but no, it's another bfn and together with the temp drop I don't think is going to happen for me this month. :nope: :nope: :nope:


----------



## Madrid98

I found it!! that's nice!! I was showing much earlier with my 2nd pregnancy too and it was a boy. I guess with the 3rd you'll show early too because they say the muscles are already adapted to what is coming so they expand straight away. Can't wait to be in your position again!!!


----------



## tmr1234

I can't wait untill you are as well hope today temp was just a low and not af


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> I just feel out because i have the feeling AF is on her way. I honestly dont know why I would want to go back on BC. I think I am just so sleep deprived and sick I cant think straight. I may just go with ntnp. My heart doesnt want me to give up, but my head keeps telling me it's never going to happen so just give up. The last 2 years have been hell for us, so I am sure that is why my head is telling me to quit. I am going to try to hang in there for now.
> 
> As for your tests Madrid, I cant see anything, but I am not saying there is nothing there, I just cant see very good today. GL!!

:hugs: i totally understand how you feel although you have been trying longer than me this is my 16th cycle soy is my last shot im doing it for 6 months then im giving up i cant take anymore my partner thinks i gave up 2 months ago he said i was a different person while ttc and i was unbearable he thinks the soy is cos ov my age lol and im nearly menopausal so i hope it works not just for me but all ov us xxx


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Wow, I think there might be 2 in there. That's a pretty big bump, but I mean that in a good way. :)

Madrid - Sorry about your bfn and temp drop. :hugs:

mrsp - My DH probably thinks I am a different person too since we started ttc. I think we have gotten in more fights these last 2 years than we did before. So I am sure he will be glad when I try and take my mind off ttc for awhile. :haha:

AFM - Well AF is definitely on her way. Had a huge temp drop today. :( I am also getting a odorless yellowish creamy cm today(sorry way tmi) but I have no idea why. I dont think I have ever had this before AF before. :shrug: As long as it doesnt become painful or starts to smell (sorry tmi again) I guess I will just ignore it. I guess I will officially be ntnp as soon as AF shows. I'm also trying to decide if I should use soy but that will be the only thing extra I do for the next cycle. I am done with temping and opks bc they stress me out too much.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is well xx well ive caught my oh flu bug feel really achey and bunged up i take my last 200mg dose tonight so fx i ovulate just a quick ? did any1 get thrush while taking soy i have taken the larger dose this cycle 3x160 then 2x 200and have noticed i have thrush which is really uncomfortable and annoying ive not had it for years hope its a sign soy is doing something this cycle xx


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry about the flu Julie. I've never had thrush so can't help you unfortunately.

My temps is once again lower and having cramps on and off so I think af must be somewhere around the corner. I hope it waits until Monday just because if it doesn't my lp will be shorter. That happened to me last month too according to opk's.

I've decided I'm not temping ever again. This cycle those temps made me think I had a chance and it's a horrible feeling when you feel it so close and it's taken away from you. I'll continue with opk's as I found is useful to be able to pinpoint O & the bd with it. 
We started this cycle with a very positive attitude and we did all we could but unfortunately it wasn't meant to happen again. Maybe 2011 wasn't my year after all. I just hope 2012 will bring our blessings.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Sorry about the flu Julie. I've never had thrush so can't help you unfortunately.
> 
> My temps is once again lower and having cramps on and off so I think af must be somewhere around the corner. I hope it waits until Monday just because if it doesn't my lp will be shorter. That happened to me last month too according to opk's.
> 
> I've decided I'm not temping ever again. This cycle those temps made me think I had a chance and it's a horrible feeling when you feel it so close and it's taken away from you. I'll continue with opk's as I found is useful to be able to pinpoint O & the bd with it.
> We started this cycle with a very positive attitude and we did all we could but unfortunately it wasn't meant to happen again. Maybe 2011 wasn't my year after all. I just hope 2012 will bring our blessings.

:hugs:
im going to start doing opks im not bothering with the temping either im sure 2012 will be our year fxdand :dust: to all xx


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> Sorry about the flu Julie. I've never had thrush so can't help you unfortunately.
> 
> My temps is once again lower and having cramps on and off so I think af must be somewhere around the corner. I hope it waits until Monday just because if it doesn't my lp will be shorter. That happened to me last month too according to opk's.
> 
> I've decided I'm not temping ever again. This cycle those temps made me think I had a chance and it's a horrible feeling when you feel it so close and it's taken away from you. I'll continue with opk's as I found is useful to be able to pinpoint O & the bd with it.
> We started this cycle with a very positive attitude and we did all we could but unfortunately it wasn't meant to happen again. Maybe 2011 wasn't my year after all. I just hope 2012 will bring our blessings.

sos sorry about your temps Hun i realy Hope 2012 brings you a BFP


----------



## Madrid98

With the temp came af and I'm on cd1. My LP has become shorter after the mc at least the last 2 cycles as af came 12dpo on both. I need to keep an eye on this to see if it may become an issue. Other than that I've been advised on a new method that involves taking something like vitex, wheatgerm oil and fish oil and I'm giving it a go for a few cycles at least. Apparently it'll improve cycle length gradually and as it is natural I don't think it'll harm me in any way or form.

On Tuesday I'll go to Holland & Barrett to buy everything I need and let's see what happens. I also need more opk's but I'll order those later as I'll have another 3 weeks until testing with them.

All the best for all and thank you for your support in the past week in particular. :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> With the temp came af and I'm on cd1. My LP has become shorter after the mc at least the last 2 cycles as af came 12dpo on both. I need to keep an eye on this to see if it may become an issue. Other than that I've been advised on a new method that involves taking something like vitex, wheatgerm oil and fish oil and I'm giving it a go for a few cycles at least. Apparently it'll improve cycle length gradually and as it is natural I don't think it'll harm me in any way or form.
> 
> On Tuesday I'll go to Holland & Barrett to buy everything I need and let's see what happens. I also need more opk's but I'll order those later as I'll have another 3 weeks until testing with them.
> 
> All the best for all and thank you for your support in the past week in particular. :hugs:

:hugs: good luck i tried vitex b4 i started soy it did not agree with me made me bleed constantly but it could work for you every1s different when i tried the vitex i had my longest cycle to date 62 days xx


----------



## mrsp1969

afm xx got really bad stomach cramping took my last 200mg ov soy and dont know if its ovulation the flu cramps or cos i have thrush lol this is going to be crazy cycle 4 me xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Julie! Hope you'll feel better soon hun!

I tried vitex in the form of FertiliTea the cycle before the one I just finished and it didn't do anything at all. I later discovered I wasn't drinking enough tea so probable that was the reason. Don't know for sure but I'll try again and if it doesn't work I can always stop it.


----------



## Pinky32

Hi Girls,mind if I stalk

Madrid was telling me about Soy so im going to read all of this thread but its too long for one sitting lol

My last proper AF was 9th Nov, on 18th Dec i started brown spotting for 7 days and when i went to my doc he did a blood test and told me that i was probably having an early mc, 4 days later i had another blood test to check other things and they were all normal but i still had nausea, backache, niggling cramps and bloated tender stomach - all for about 3 weeks at that time.
I was then rushed to hospital on xmas eve night with severe pains in stomach and had more blood tests which all came back normal for thyroid, pancreas, gall bladder etc. Severe pain then went and left me with same symptoms as before.

I had put into my fertility calender that a new cycle had started on 18th Dec so i was due to Ov this weekend - 1 min before midnight tonight i started spotting brown with bits in it

If I dont count 18th Dec as my cycle start date then that makes me something like CD54 from November!

I started taking Angus Castus about a week ago - 20 drops twice a day (but its so disgusting that im not that good at taking it twice a day)

Sorry for the moan but tonight has just thrown me completely


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sorry about AF autigers and Madrid :hugs::hugs::hugs: you're charts were looking so fab :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

well that was hard my partners daughter had her baby girl last night shes so adorable it did upset me to hold her has i feel i will never do it again with my own hisw other daughter is due next week and she dont even want her and has not told any1 she is pregnant only family she even asked me if i wanted her wow sum people dont realise how lucky they are xx


----------



## Madrid98

If she has said that to you I'd take the baby. She's definitely not ready at least yet; maybe her heart will change as soon as she sees the lovely face.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> If she has said that to you I'd take the baby. She's definitely not ready at least yet; maybe her heart will change as soon as she sees the lovely face.

thats what we think but she already has 2 the youngest is with his dad she never bothered with him she has bought nothing for this 1 and it has not been mentioned on facebook it breaks my heart i would give anything to be in her position we have spoken to the social worker and the fathers family have the 1st option otherwise i would have her in a heartbeat the 1 that had a baby last night has to go back to court this month to see if she can keep her has she has 1 in care it makes my blood boil that they can have babies so easily and just blatantly neglect them sorry for the rant its been a hard day xx


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> If she has said that to you I'd take the baby. She's definitely not ready at least yet; maybe her heart will change as soon as she sees the lovely face.
> 
> thats what we think but she already has 2 the youngest is with his dad she never bothered with him she has bought nothing for this 1 and it has not been mentioned on facebook it breaks my heart i would give anything to be in her position we have spoken to the social worker and the fathers family have the 1st option otherwise i would have her in a heartbeat the 1 that had a baby last night has to go back to court this month to see if she can keep her has she has 1 in care it makes my blood boil that they can have babies so easily and just blatantly neglect them sorry for the rant its been a hard day xxClick to expand...

No wonder it makes you upset!! I'd be furious if I were you!! Haven't they every heard about birth control? Come on!, we aren't in medieval times. If you don't want babies is easier than it use to be. 
Be patient hun! It isn't an easy situation to be around though. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi pinky! Welcome to our thread!! I know is tooooooo long to read but maybe you can just read the last few pages or so. You mentioned you have to go back to doctors soon; I'll advice you to get all your questions ready for before you are there. Make sure they do tests or give you whatever may be necessary for you to be able to start a proper cycle from fresh.

Good luck!!


----------



## Pinky32

Madrid98 said:


> Hi pinky! Welcome to our thread!! I know is tooooooo long to read but maybe you can just read the last few pages or so. You mentioned you have to go back to doctors soon; I'll advice you to get all your questions ready for before you are there. Make sure they do tests or give you whatever may be necessary for you to be able to start a proper cycle from fresh.
> 
> Good luck!!

Thanks hun

I read the first few pages and now reading the last few lol

I started a proper AF today which has excited me!!!! I just went to the supermarket to see if they had any soy but they didnt 

when do you start taking it? If you tell me the 1st day of AF then im buggered lol

Yeah ive got a pelvic ultrasound on sat 7th jan as all the blood tests ive had recently have all come up normal

im hoping its just the bcp getting out of my system but my cycles seem to be getting longer

My doc is used to me now - each time i go i take my little notebook which i dont even bother reading to him, i just hand it to him to read lol


----------



## Pinky32

mrsp1969 said:


> well that was hard my partners daughter had her baby girl last night shes so adorable it did upset me to hold her has i feel i will never do it again with my own hisw other daughter is due next week and she dont even want her and has not told any1 she is pregnant only family she even asked me if i wanted her wow sum people dont realise how lucky they are xx

MrsP - my heart goes out to you :hug:

You are a very strong lady for being there and holding the baby - and then giving it back! I would have just run off with it 

Its not an easy situation to be in, even if you didnt want your own child, just to know that this girl keeps having babies that she doesnt want.

It angers me that pple who dont want children seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat - sods law i guess

Anyway, your strong, and you can get thru this and although im a newbie to this thread, im sure i can speak for the other girls when i say, we;re here for you

:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

You can take it either cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7 or cd5-9. I guess it could also be 4-8 but that isn't so common. The latest is 5-9. Later than that isn't recommended because you may delay O. Have you tried Tesco's? That's the one many of us used. I can send you what I have left as I'm not using it ever again if you like. It doesn't help me any more so there's no point.


----------



## Pinky32

Madrid98 said:


> You can take it either cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7 or cd5-9. I guess it could also be 4-8 but that isn't so common. The latest is 5-9. Later than that isn't recommended because you may delay O. Have you tried Tesco's? That's the one many of us used. I can send you what I have left as I'm not using it ever again if you like. It doesn't help me any more so there's no point.

Can you take it if your on angus castus?

I started taking that about 1 1/2 weeks ago and AF started today on CD54 :happydance: im over the moon!!!

I have a tesco down the road from me so i;ll check it out tomorrow - thank you so much for your offer, why doesnt it help you? did it just not work on you?


----------



## Madrid98

You can't take it with agnus cactus, i.e. vitex as they counteract each other.

It worked for me the very first time when I got my bfp and I managed to O on cd14 but the last 2 times I've used it, didn't work at all. O came on the same day it was coming after the mc so I guess my body doesn't respond to it as well as it used to.

I was just now reading about a shorter LP & also about irregular cycles. It says that sometimes irregular cycles make us mc because the body has been for too long without cleaning itself so there are probably rests inside and the little bean doesn't implant properly. 
Also the short LP, which I'm having since the mc, could be cause by an inappropriate O. Not releasing an adequate eggy & not enough hormones to keep it going until 14dpo.
Either way, they recommend to take vitamin B6 and that's another thing I'll be adding to my new plan for this cycle.


----------



## Pinky32

Madrid98 said:


> You can't take it with agnus cactus, i.e. vitex as they counteract each other.
> 
> It worked for me the very first time when I got my bfp and I managed to O on cd14 but the last 2 times I've used it, didn't work at all. O came on the same day it was coming after the mc so I guess my body doesn't respond to it as well as it used to.
> 
> I was just now reading about a shorter LP & also about irregular cycles. It says that sometimes irregular cycles make us mc because the body has been for too long without cleaning itself so there are probably rests inside and the little bean doesn't implant properly.
> Also the short LP, which I'm having since the mc, could be cause by an inappropriate O. Not releasing an adequate eggy & not enough hormones to keep it going until 14dpo.
> Either way, they recommend to take vitamin B6 and that's another thing I'll be adding to my new plan for this cycle.

It makes sense about irregular cyles and not been cleaned etc

Im not sure when I ov as ive never had a strong positive result on an OPK, ive had faint lines but never one where the test line is anywhere near to same colour as control line

I came off bcp in august and was ntnp and then with nov's AF decided to ttc properly - I dont get EWCM the most ive ever noticed is watery cm but thats not often

I asked my doc if i could be tested to check that I Ov and normally he is great with anything but this time he just said that he didnt think the tests would help as the results arent very good :wacko:

If the results of the ultrasound scan come back normal then i will push him further - i dont want to waste each month thinking im ttc if im not even Ov'ing


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well that was hard my partners daughter had her baby girl last night shes so adorable it did upset me to hold her has i feel i will never do it again with my own hisw other daughter is due next week and she dont even want her and has not told any1 she is pregnant only family she even asked me if i wanted her wow sum people dont realise how lucky they are xx
> 
> MrsP - my heart goes out to you :hug:
> 
> You are a very strong lady for being there and holding the baby - and then giving it back! I would have just run off with it
> 
> Its not an easy situation to be in, even if you didnt want your own child, just to know that this girl keeps having babies that she doesnt want.
> 
> It angers me that pple who dont want children seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat - sods law i guess
> 
> Anyway, your strong, and you can get thru this and although im a newbie to this thread, im sure i can speak for the other girls when i say, we;re here for you
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 welcome aboard pinky and thankyou :hugs: it is sods law but i hold onto the hope that it will happen 4 all of us this year xx


----------



## Pinky32

Totally off the subject - but im lost and confused lol

Ive subscribed to this thread but when i click on "user CP" its not there!

Does it only show up in user CP if someone has replied to it?


----------



## Pinky32

mrsp1969 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> well that was hard my partners daughter had her baby girl last night shes so adorable it did upset me to hold her has i feel i will never do it again with my own hisw other daughter is due next week and she dont even want her and has not told any1 she is pregnant only family she even asked me if i wanted her wow sum people dont realise how lucky they are xx
> 
> MrsP - my heart goes out to you :hug:
> 
> You are a very strong lady for being there and holding the baby - and then giving it back! I would have just run off with it
> 
> Its not an easy situation to be in, even if you didnt want your own child, just to know that this girl keeps having babies that she doesnt want.
> 
> It angers me that pple who dont want children seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat - sods law i guess
> 
> Anyway, your strong, and you can get thru this and although im a newbie to this thread, im sure i can speak for the other girls when i say, we;re here for you
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> welcome aboard pinky and thankyou :hugs: it is sods law but i hold onto the hope that it will happen 4 all of us this year xxClick to expand...


Trust me hunnie when i say that this time next year, we will all be moaning that we couldnt go out newyears eve as we are upto our armpits in dirty nappies and no baby-sitter to be seen!

Believe!! It WILL happen!


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> You can't take it with agnus cactus, i.e. vitex as they counteract each other.
> 
> It worked for me the very first time when I got my bfp and I managed to O on cd14 but the last 2 times I've used it, didn't work at all. O came on the same day it was coming after the mc so I guess my body doesn't respond to it as well as it used to.
> 
> I was just now reading about a shorter LP & also about irregular cycles. It says that sometimes irregular cycles make us mc because the body has been for too long without cleaning itself so there are probably rests inside and the little bean doesn't implant properly.
> Also the short LP, which I'm having since the mc, could be cause by an inappropriate O. Not releasing an adequate eggy & not enough hormones to keep it going until 14dpo.
> Either way, they recommend to take vitamin B6 and that's another thing I'll be adding to my new plan for this cycle.
> 
> It makes sense about irregular cyles and not been cleaned etc
> 
> Im not sure when I ov as ive never had a strong positive result on an OPK, ive had faint lines but never one where the test line is anywhere near to same colour as control line
> 
> I came off bcp in august and was ntnp and then with nov's AF decided to ttc properly - I dont get EWCM the most ive ever noticed is watery cm but thats not often
> 
> I asked my doc if i could be tested to check that I Ov and normally he is great with anything but this time he just said that he didnt think the tests would help as the results arent very good :wacko:
> 
> If the results of the ultrasound scan come back normal then i will push him further - i dont want to waste each month thinking im ttc if im not even Ov'ingClick to expand...

hi pinky i dont ovulate at all since having the mirena out 16 months ago i started the soy last cycle and had ewcm for the 1st time on cd 10 my cycles were irregular the longest being 62 days that was nov the soy put my cycle back to 22 days af arrived xmas day that was hard lol but ive upped my dose and taken 3x 160mg and 2x 200mg im on cd 8 and ive noticed ewcm today xx


----------



## Pinky32

Wow! So soy really has worked for you! thats brilliant

I get annoyed with doctors though - you should have to wait 16 months and then do something yourself about it

But then i suppose thats why their called GP's - general and not specialists

I really really wish you tons of :dust: sounds like your body is really on the right track now


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> Wow! So soy really has worked for you! thats brilliant
> 
> I get annoyed with doctors though - you should have to wait 16 months and then do something yourself about it
> 
> But then i suppose thats why their called GP's - general and not specialists
> 
> I really really wish you tons of :dust: sounds like your body is really on the right track now

the doctors wont help me i have 3 grown up children and they said i do not qualify for fertility treatment so im on my own im really hoping the soy works this is my last chance xx


----------



## Pinky32

Thats stupid - who cares how many children you have already

We're not in china where your only allowed one!

Sorry that first sentance sounded rude, but it shouldnt matter if you have children or not


----------



## Madrid98

Pinky32 said:


> Totally off the subject - but im lost and confused lol
> 
> Ive subscribed to this thread but when i click on "user CP" its not there!
> 
> Does it only show up in user CP if someone has replied to it?

Once you reply it should be on the User cp area as soon as we reply. That's odd isn't working for you!



Pinky32 said:


> Wow! So soy really has worked for you! thats brilliant
> 
> I get annoyed with doctors though - you should have to wait 16 months and then do something yourself about it
> 
> But then i suppose thats why their called GP's - general and not specialists
> 
> I really really wish you tons of :dust: sounds like your body is really on the right track now

They aren't specialists and they have been trained to not send anybody to specialist unless is very urgent.

Mine was uncomfortable when I went to tell him about my 2nd mc. Maybe guilty conscience as he refused to send me to the Early Pregnancy Unit 4 weeks before it happened to check if everything was ok or not.

I advice you to take B6 straight away pinky and Julie. It'll help us with our O so that they are stronger.


----------



## Madrid98

Pinky32 said:


> Thats stupid - who cares how many children you have already
> 
> We're not in china where your only allowed one!
> 
> Sorry that first sentance sounded rude, but it shouldnt matter if you have children or not

lol that's a good one.

I'm in the same boat as Julie. I have 2 children and 2 mc's after them and they think is only bad luck and nothing of concern sooooooo :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

So you guys have children and im too old - who the hell gets help then because between the 3 of us we have wiped out about 70% of the population!

Ive noticed the thread appears in user CP when someone replies to it,i thought it would sit there when i did lol sorry

I'll get some B6 but dont know yet if im Ov'ing - I assume I am but not sure

Madrid - the lady on ebay came back to me - persona monitor £4.50 - im just waiting for her to give me her email addy so i can pay it and get some tests as it doesnt come with any

This TTC malarky is costing a fortune and i dont even have a baby yet!


----------



## Madrid98

Is that monitor any good? I've heard about the clearblue one but I think is too expensive and I can't be bothered to spend even more. The strips will do for me.

It doesn't matter if you are or aren't O yet. Just take it every day with breakfast or something like that.

I'll go to Boots to get all the thinks I need as they have the 2 for 3 in vitamins and I've found one who has a capsule shell with no gelatine. 

The wheatgerm oil is only available from Holland & Barrett but it isn't that expensive so I'll see how it goes.

Between half a pharmacy and a new diet I should be healthy and fit enough to conceive I guess :shrug:

By the way I'm 35 myself :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

I cant believe how much a CBFM costs - the persona is meant to be the same, its what clearblue based it on

Its meant to be a contraceptive so that you know when not to BD lol

im looking at B6 now online - what strength should i take?

p.s. 35 is nothing lol


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks about that but I'm starting to feel old with all these things happening to me and not be able to sustain a pregnancy.

I guess they are like microsoft and apple then!! lol


----------



## Pinky32

well im 42 and trying for number 1 - i feel ancient when i keep reading pple saying their in early 20's lol

yes i guess CBFM idea had to come from somewhere lol

B6 comes in 10, 50 or 100mg but i cant see online how much to take a day


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> well im 42 and trying for number 1 - i feel ancient when i keep reading pple saying their in early 20's lol
> 
> yes i guess CBFM idea had to come from somewhere lol
> 
> B6 comes in 10, 50 or 100mg but i cant see online how much to take a day

im 42 pinky 43 in march lol we are so over the hill xx


----------



## Pinky32

mrsp1969 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> well im 42 and trying for number 1 - i feel ancient when i keep reading pple saying their in early 20's lol
> 
> yes i guess CBFM idea had to come from somewhere lol
> 
> B6 comes in 10, 50 or 100mg but i cant see online how much to take a day
> 
> im 42 pinky 43 in march lol we are so over the hill xxClick to expand...

yayyyyyy ive found an over-the-hilly :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

The one from Boots which comes in tablets is one a day for your daily recommended intake. I don't know exactly how much it was.

For certain things in life we tend to think there is an exact or perfect age but my friend is 46 and her baby is due next month. Since she started trying she had a mc in april and was pregnant again in June (just like me) but her pregnancy was successful. She's 33-34wks now. 
Don't feel like you have less chances because you are 42. You only need 1 egg and 1 :spermy:


----------



## Pinky32

im getting conflicting info online - some say to take B6 and others say B Complex

How am i supposed to know which is best?


----------



## Pinky32

Madrid98 said:


> The one from Boots which comes in tablets is one a day for your daily recommended intake. I don't know exactly how much it was.
> 
> For certain things in life we tend to think there is an exact or perfect age but my friend is 46 and her baby is due next month. Since she started trying she had a mc in april and was pregnant again in June (just like me) but her pregnancy was successful. She's 33-34wks now.
> Don't feel like you have less chances because you are 42. You only need 1 egg and 1 :spermy:

on boots website theirs is 10mg

I do hear of ladies of an "older age" getting pregnant but its not as common

I just need to know in advance when/if im going to Ov as I dont live with OH so have to plan it in advance


----------



## Madrid98

b complex may have different types of vitamin b and not just b6. Let me see if I can find the page with the info and I'll give you the link.


----------



## Pinky32

Madrid98 said:


> b complex may have different types of vitamin b and not just b6. Let me see if I can find the page with the info and I'll give you the link.

yeah the complex has all the b;s in it but hard to read how much of B6 is in it so maybe im better off getting B6 on its own


----------



## Madrid98

www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/vitamin_b6.shtml

This one is about b6. I'll find the other one about the LP too


----------



## Madrid98

www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html

this is the other one.


----------



## Pinky32

Ok im all read up now - thank you for that

ive found 50mg on amazon so will order them - 100 tablets - one-a-day

ive no idea how long my LP is as i dont know if i Ov


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> well im 42 and trying for number 1 - i feel ancient when i keep reading pple saying their in early 20's lol
> 
> yes i guess CBFM idea had to come from somewhere lol
> 
> B6 comes in 10, 50 or 100mg but i cant see online how much to take a day
> 
> im 42 pinky 43 in march lol we are so over the hill xxClick to expand...
> 
> yayyyyyy ive found an over-the-hilly :hugs:Click to expand...

lol :hugs: i feel the same every1 is so young compared to me my doctor even asked why i wanted another at my age wtf !!


----------



## mrsp1969

im going to get b6 tomorrow god im going to rattle when i walk lol xx


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> im going to get b6 tomorrow god im going to rattle when i walk lol xx

You aren't the only one!! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

My doc wouldnt dare ask me that - id kill him!

Ive never taken so many pills n potions in my life lol


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> im going to get b6 tomorrow god im going to rattle when i walk lol xx
> 
> You aren't the only one!! LolClick to expand...

i think i need to start the folic acid again im not keen has it made me really sick x


----------



## mrsp1969

has anyone been to see a medium if you beleive in that sort of thing i saw one 4 years ago while still with my soon to be ex husband she told me i would split with him and i would meet my soulmate again has we had met b4 but not got together well it happened lol 3 months to the day my husband left thank god lol [waste ov space] she said i would have a son i said i have 2 of them but she said you will have 3 and i did meet up with my soulmate mark we grew up together on the same street and hung around together till we were 18 very strange i hope she was right on the 3rd son xx


----------



## Pinky32

mrsp1969 said:


> has anyone been to see a medium if you beleive in that sort of thing i saw one 4 years ago while still with my soon to be ex husband she told me i would split with him and i would meet my soulmate again has we had met b4 but not got together well it happened lol 3 months to the day my husband left thank god lol [waste ov space] she said i would have a son i said i have 2 of them but she said you will have 3 and i did meet up with my soulmate mark we grew up together on the same street and hung around together till we were 18 very strange i hope she was right on the 3rd son xx

I used to see on regularly where i used to live.
I went with my ex;s mum, her best friend., my ex;s sister and her best friend - we all sat in a row and all had long blonde hair
the medium said that one of us,but was finding it hard to pin point which one, would get pregnant soon. The sister and her friend both had been told my specialists that they couldnt have children so they all assumed it was me - the medium then pin pointed the sisters friend who got upset but didnt say anything to medium. Two months later she announced she was pregnant!

I havent seen anyone since i moved to kent as i dont know where any are locally but i had an online prediction, but that was just to know IF i would have children more than when

Awwww thats so sweet about you n soulmate - if she was right about that then really good chance she will be right about 3rd son


----------



## Pinky32

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> im going to get b6 tomorrow god im going to rattle when i walk lol xx
> 
> You aren't the only one!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> i think i need to start the folic acid again im not keen has it made me really sick xClick to expand...

I dont even notice that ive taken folic acid as the tablets are so tiny - dont know if their doing anything as i havent noticed any difference but i dont think its something you do notice


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - Sorry about AF. :hugs: I also quit temping too, it was just causing me too much stress and giving me false hope. 

Pinky - Welcome!!

AFM - Cd 2. :( I am sad that I didnt get my bfp, but maybe 2012 is meant to be the year. I was so down and confused about what to do, so I decided to get a psychic reading. Right before I got the reading, I had just decided to go with ntnp and possibly using soy again. Well I got my reading friday night and I was told I would either conceive, give birth or find out that I am pregnant in Feb and she also told me she saw me using something to aide in conception. I was so shocked because I am not a big believer in stuff like this. So after that reading, I have some renewed hope. If it comes true I could be pregnant soon or possibly no later than June. :D


----------



## tmr1234

Pinky~ Welcome to the soy world. these girls are so lovely and give so much support hope you feel right at home with the B Complex you can only get it from the GP as it is used for people with alzimers (sp).

Madrid~ Good luck with all that you are going are taking i really hope it brings you your BFP.

Autigers~ Sorry af got you. Hope the reading is true and you get your BFP soon.

Mrsp~ Good luck this month have you started using opk's yet?


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Pinky~ Welcome to the soy world. these girls are so lovely and give so much support hope you feel right at home with the B Complex you can only get it from the GP as it is used for people with alzimers (sp).
> 
> Madrid~ Good luck with all that you are going are taking i really hope it brings you your BFP.
> 
> Autigers~ Sorry af got you. Hope the reading is true and you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Mrsp~ Good luck this month have you started using opk's yet?

hi traci yes i started cd 7 has i had cramping but ive caught a bug off my oh so that could be it still not getting anything yet xx


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> Madrid - Sorry about AF. :hugs: I also quit temping too, it was just causing me too much stress and giving me false hope.
> 
> Pinky - Welcome!!
> 
> AFM - Cd 2. :( I am sad that I didnt get my bfp, but maybe 2012 is meant to be the year. I was so down and confused about what to do, so I decided to get a psychic reading. Right before I got the reading, I had just decided to go with ntnp and possibly using soy again. Well I got my reading friday night and I was told I would either conceive, give birth or find out that I am pregnant in Feb and she also told me she saw me using something to aide in conception. I was so shocked because I am not a big believer in stuff like this. So after that reading, I have some renewed hope. If it comes true I could be pregnant soon or possibly no later than June. :D

wow fxd for you xx i worked with a paranormal group for 7 years spending the nights in haunted houses ive seen things i cant explain so i do beleive their is sumthing we dont yet understand i hope they were right for us allhas i would love to have another son for my partner as he has 3 daughters xx


----------



## Pinky32

autigers55 said:


> Madrid - Sorry about AF. :hugs: I also quit temping too, it was just causing me too much stress and giving me false hope.
> 
> Pinky - Welcome!!
> 
> AFM - Cd 2. :( I am sad that I didnt get my bfp, but maybe 2012 is meant to be the year. I was so down and confused about what to do, so I decided to get a psychic reading. Right before I got the reading, I had just decided to go with ntnp and possibly using soy again. Well I got my reading friday night and I was told I would either conceive, give birth or find out that I am pregnant in Feb and she also told me she saw me using something to aide in conception. I was so shocked because I am not a big believer in stuff like this. So after that reading, I have some renewed hope. If it comes true I could be pregnant soon or possibly no later than June. :D

Wow! I do believe in psychics, problem is, like with most things in the world, there are so many fake ones that its hard to find a real/good one.

I used to see a lovely old lady every 6 months before i moved who would never ask for a penny as she said it was a "gift" and she didnt feel right for charging but she was close to an animal shelter so i donated to them. Sadly she died (she didnt see that coming!) and i havent been to see anyone since.

Its something i keep meaning to look up in my area

Good luck


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> My doc wouldnt dare ask me that - id kill him!
> 
> Ive never taken so many pills n potions in my life lol

hi pinky im in a practice with different doctors and chose a woman has i thought she would be more sypathetic how wrong was i:huh:


----------



## mrsp1969

Pinky32 said:


> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> Madrid - Sorry about AF. :hugs: I also quit temping too, it was just causing me too much stress and giving me false hope.
> 
> Pinky - Welcome!!
> 
> AFM - Cd 2. :( I am sad that I didnt get my bfp, but maybe 2012 is meant to be the year. I was so down and confused about what to do, so I decided to get a psychic reading. Right before I got the reading, I had just decided to go with ntnp and possibly using soy again. Well I got my reading friday night and I was told I would either conceive, give birth or find out that I am pregnant in Feb and she also told me she saw me using something to aide in conception. I was so shocked because I am not a big believer in stuff like this. So after that reading, I have some renewed hope. If it comes true I could be pregnant soon or possibly no later than June. :D
> 
> Wow! I do believe in psychics, problem is, like with most things in the world, there are so many fake ones that its hard to find a real/good one.
> 
> I used to see a lovely old lady every 6 months before i moved who would never ask for a penny as she said it was a "gift" and she didnt feel right for charging but she was close to an animal shelter so i donated to them. Sadly she died (she didnt see that coming!) and i havent been to see anyone since.
> 
> Its something i keep meaning to look up in my area
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

didnt see that coming lol that made me laugh xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autigers55 said:
> 
> 
> Madrid - Sorry about AF. :hugs: I also quit temping too, it was just causing me too much stress and giving me false hope.
> 
> Pinky - Welcome!!
> 
> AFM - Cd 2. :( I am sad that I didnt get my bfp, but maybe 2012 is meant to be the year. I was so down and confused about what to do, so I decided to get a psychic reading. Right before I got the reading, I had just decided to go with ntnp and possibly using soy again. Well I got my reading friday night and I was told I would either conceive, give birth or find out that I am pregnant in Feb and she also told me she saw me using something to aide in conception. I was so shocked because I am not a big believer in stuff like this. So after that reading, I have some renewed hope. If it comes true I could be pregnant soon or possibly no later than June. :D
> 
> Wow! I do believe in psychics, problem is, like with most things in the world, there are so many fake ones that its hard to find a real/good one.
> 
> I used to see a lovely old lady every 6 months before i moved who would never ask for a penny as she said it was a "gift" and she didnt feel right for charging but she was close to an animal shelter so i donated to them. Sadly she died (she didnt see that coming!) and i havent been to see anyone since.
> 
> Its something i keep meaning to look up in my area
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> didnt see that coming lol that made me laugh xxClick to expand...

 i want to see her again shes brilliant and also she does not charge i called her today and shes fully booked up until oct wtf!! lol xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!!

Sorry autigers!! Nice to see you a bit more positive about the whole ttc thing. 

I bought the vitamin b6 but on it's own & not as a complex. I took the tablet before leaving Boots. Excited as a child with a packet of sweets. How sad am I!!! Lol
I also got the fish oil & 3 packets of it as they have the offer 3 for 2 & I've been told it may well take me 3 months before I notice any changes. Even I can continue taking it If I get my bfp (wishful thinking already!!)

Hope you are all well!!

X


----------



## Pinky32

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry autigers!! Nice to see you a bit more positive about the whole ttc thing.
> 
> I bought the vitamin b6 but on it's own & not as a complex. I took the tablet before leaving Boots. Excited as a child with a packet of sweets. How sad am I!!! Lol
> I also got the fish oil & 3 packets of it as they have the offer 3 for 2 & I've been told it may well take me 3 months before I notice any changes. Even I can continue taking it If I get my bfp (wishful thinking already!!)
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> 
> X

I ordered the B6 on its own too - the complex had folic acid in it and i already have 3 bottles of that

[email protected] taking it before you leave boots lol thats the kind of thing i would do 

Seeing as my cycles seem to be getting longer, it cant do any harm me taking it along with everything else


----------



## BabyForMe83

Happy New Year ladies x


----------



## mrsp1969

BabyForMe83 said:


> Happy New Year ladies x

happy new year xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all think i am getting close to the big O had ewcm since yesterday and getting sharp pinching in right ovary today woo hooo 1st time ive felt that im on cd10 same has last month but its deffo stronger cant quite get the hang of opks the line is darker than yesterday does that mean its close sorry ive never used them b4 xx


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - Yeah, I decided I better start the year off right by being positive. I am going to try going with a ntnp approach this time. I am not using opks, I am going to try and not temp, but I am taking soy because I like having shorter cycles and it also helps me O better. I haven't even taken my prenatal vit in a few days but I will eventually start taking it again and then I am going to be taking either just extra b6 or a b-complex instead of my b-50. GL to you this cycle!!

Babyforme - Happy New Year!!

mrsp - GL, hope you catch an egg!! As for the opks, if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line, it's positive. If the test line is lighter than control line it's negative. That is really all I can tell you because I would have to see the opk to tell you more, but as long as it is getting darker than O is probably getting close.

AFM - I am definitely liking not taking my temp. I get extra sleep and I already feel less stressed than I did. My only problem this cycle is the headaches from soy. I decided to take it cd 2-6 and do either 160 all five days or 160,160,160,200,200, but I still have some time before I have to decide. I've also decided to start a journal, I have no idea why I wanted to start one, but I guess it will allow me another place to dump all my problems about ttc. :haha:


----------



## tmr1234

Mrsp~ If you can post a pic of your opk's we will tell you if they are + or not like autigers said if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line then it is +. Good luck Hun.

Autigers~ Good luck this month i hope the stress free month gets you your BFP.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Mrsp~ If you can post a pic of your opk's we will tell you if they are + or not like autigers said if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line then it is +. Good luck Hun.
> 
> Autigers~ Good luck this month i hope the stress free month gets you your BFP.

hi traci my camera on my phone is broken so i cant put it on ive done 1 just and it is lighter than yesterdays xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just stopping in for :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... hoping everyone is well and had a good xmas and new year!..

well the witch got me New years eve... so im onto cycle 30 Blurghhh... but feeling positive, gail (psychic123) reckons i will fall this month, so heres to hoping!... we have decided to try Soy again this cycle (had 2 normal cycles without soy inbetween), so fingers crossed its gonna work... taking it CD3-7 160,160,160,200,200 :) x


----------



## mrsp1969

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies... hoping everyone is well and had a good xmas and new year!..
> 
> well the witch got me New years eve... so im onto cycle 30 Blurghhh... but feeling positive, gail (psychic123) reckons i will fall this month, so heres to hoping!... we have decided to try Soy again this cycle (had 2 normal cycles without soy inbetween), so fingers crossed its gonna work... taking it CD3-7 160,160,160,200,200 :) x

good luck babee bugs thats the dose i took this cycle and also 3-7 ireally think it has worked this time has i have ewcm and pinching in both ovary area that is sumthing ive never had in the 16month of ttc fx for all of us xx


----------



## autigers55

Babee - The witch also got me on New Year's eve. I dont know how many cycles I have had since ttc, but it's been 2 years now. I recently just got a reading done by Cheri22 and she told me I would conceive, find out, or give birth in Feb, but she also told me she saw me using a natural supplement to aid in conception. I'm not a big believer in stuff like this, but it did give me some renewed hope and she was right about using a natural supplement because I decided to use soy again. I just hope what she said is right. I am doing soy cd 2-6 and either 160 all five days or 160,160,160,200,200. I am on cd 5 today so I need to make up my mind what dosage I am going to take tonight. Good luck to you this month and I hope Gail is right!! :dust:

mrsp - To me it sounds like your about to O especially if you have a pinching feeling in your hip area. Good luck to you and I hope you can catch an egg!!

AFM - Nothing new to report. I have 2 days left of soy and I cant decide if I should just take 160 mg tonight and tomorrow or just go ahead and up it to 200mg. :shrug: I have 8 hrs to decide so I am not worried about it. I am definitely liking this more relaxed approach to ttc. I really love not taking my temp and I am sure gonna love getting to bd whenever I want and not having to worry about it feeling like work. I am definitely going to make sure it is fun and enjoyable like it is supposed to be. :winkwink::blush:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every one is doing ok xx afm well i think i ovulated cd 10/11 my opks are very light now and the ewcm has stopped today yesterday it was that bad i had to use a panty liner thats a 1st lol so if i did finally ovulate i guess im officially in the 2ww yipeeeeeeeeee xx just a quick ? did any1 suffer with insomnia while on soy i just cannot get to sleep at night till about 4am then being shattered all day then the same again xx


----------



## mrsp1969

just another quick ??? does any1 find that they need to urinate more during ovulation sorry for being a bit dim but its been that long i have forgotten but from cd7-10 i was going more often xx


----------



## Madrid98

I haven't suffered with any of those symptoms you mention Julie. Maybe you are just a bit anxious or something like that.

I'm ok. Just a bit tired and moody. Af on its way out for sure now.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is doing well xx afm im sure i ovulated cd10/11 im cd 13 now and still having cramps also my boobs really hurt i think i took a tohigh dose this time xx


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe you catched the eggy & that's why they hurt. Good luck!


----------



## messymommy

I'm out, started spotting today. I am going to take a break from charting and all the madness. This makes it 15 cycles of BFNs for us. Best of luck ladies. I'm sure I'll still be around on forums but I just need a break from obsessing over every last detail.


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all hope every1 is doing well xx afm im sure i ovulated cd10/11 im cd 13 now and still having cramps also my boobs really hurt i think i took a tohigh dose this time xx

My bbs hurt like hot pins beening put in to them from 2DPO the month i got my BFP. Good luck Hun.

Hope every 1 else is doing ok and getting ready to start the bding.

I have my 12 week scan on monday i can not wait to see if there is just 1 in there as i am sure i found 2 hearts the outher day as i put my dropplers low down and found 1 then moved it up and found another or the same 1 I just want to know now. I have also been feeling little flutters the last few days as well i am not sure if it is to early i can't rember when i felt them with my LO.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi all hope every1 is doing well xx afm im sure i ovulated cd10/11 im cd 13 now and still having cramps also my boobs really hurt i think i took a tohigh dose this time xx
> 
> My bbs hurt like hot pins beening put in to them from 2DPO the month i got my BFP. Good luck Hun.
> 
> Hope every 1 else is doing ok and getting ready to start the bding.
> 
> I have my 12 week scan on monday i can not wait to see if there is just 1 in there as i am sure i found 2 hearts the outher day as i put my dropplers low down and found 1 then moved it up and found another or the same 1 I just want to know now. I have also been feeling little flutters the last few days as well i am not sure if it is to early i can't rember when i felt them with my LO.Click to expand...

hi traci wow you must be so exited i would love twins xx ive still got the cramps today never had this b4 i usually cramp a couple of days b4 af my right boob hurts near the armpit i actually woke my self up the other night by turning over OUCH im sure i ovulated cd 10 that was the darkest my opk got it was a lot lighter after that i really hope i caught the eggy i dtd cd 8/9/10/ 12 if i have a short cycle like last time i will be due for af in about 8 days xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Maybe you catched the eggy & that's why they hurt. Good luck!

hi esther sorry for being a bit thick would they hurt that early if idid catch the egg i was told on another forum that you dont get anything until implantation has taken place xx


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Hope everything goes well at your scan!!

Not much to report for me. I finished my soy on the 5th and now I am just taking it easy the rest of the cycle. This stress free cycle is definitely working. Bding was way more fun than before. :winkwink::blush: I've also decided to use softcups again because it makes it a lot easier after bding (tmi) and of course use pre-seed, but nothing else is being done this cycle. I was so tempted to take my temp yesterday, but I didnt because I knew as soon as I took my temp I would feel the stress start to come back. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!! GL to those in the 2ww or who is going to O soon!!


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Hope everything goes well at your scan!!
> 
> Not much to report for me. I finished my soy on the 5th and now I am just taking it easy the rest of the cycle. This stress free cycle is definitely working. Bding was way more fun than before. :winkwink::blush: I've also decided to use softcups again because it makes it a lot easier after bding (tmi) and of course use pre-seed, but nothing else is being done this cycle. I was so tempted to take my temp yesterday, but I didnt because I knew as soon as I took my temp I would feel the stress start to come back.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!! GL to those in the 2ww or who is going to O soon!!

fxed for you autigers xx ive had cramping all day feels like mild af pains ive read its normal after ovulation and seeing has i have not ovulated for so long its all new to me im not bothered if i dont get a bfp i will be estatic to have ovulated at last at least im in with a chance now xx


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you catched the eggy & that's why they hurt. Good luck!
> 
> hi esther sorry for being a bit thick would they hurt that early if idid catch the egg i was told on another forum that you dont get anything until implantation has taken place xxClick to expand...

I meant that they may hurt because of the hormones getting all ready!!

Good luck with your scan tmr! :thumbup:

This cycle I'm feeling weird so far. Af is gone but I don't feel like bd at all. I know my attitude will mean not getting a bfp but I'm a fed up with the whole thing and then I need 3 months anyway until my supplements plan starts working. :wacko:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you catched the eggy & that's why they hurt. Good luck!
> 
> hi esther sorry for being a bit thick would they hurt that early if idid catch the egg i was told on another forum that you dont get anything until implantation has taken place xxClick to expand...
> 
> I meant that they may hurt because of the hormones getting all ready!!
> 
> Good luck with your scan tmr! :thumbup:
> 
> This cycle I'm feeling weird so far. Af is gone but I don't feel like bd at all. I know my attitude will mean not getting a bfp but I'm a fed up with the whole thing and then I need 3 months anyway until my supplements plan starts working. :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs: sorry your feeling down esther xx i feel rough got a really bad stabbing pain in my groin ive actually taken paracetamol tonite xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi hope every 1 is doing ok xx afm nothing to report here the cramping seems to have stopped just got mild lower backache now xx


----------



## Madrid98

I hope those are good bfp symptoms for you Julie!! I think is looking good hun!


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> I hope those are good bfp symptoms for you Julie!! I think is looking good hun!

hi esther thankyou i hope so im not getting my hopes up has ive never ovulated for that long and other months had nothing this is the 1st time ive had things happening xx


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I hope those are good bfp symptoms for you Julie!! I think is looking good hun!
> 
> hi esther thankyou i hope so im not getting my hopes up has ive never ovulated for that long and other months had nothing this is the 1st time ive had things happening xxClick to expand...

Keep the positive thoughts! Won't be long before you can test. Are you waiting until 10dpo?


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys i dropp in every day and read up on you i realy hope we get at lets 3 BFP's this month/next. 

Good luck in the TWW MrsP and the outher waiting to o i hope you get a strong egg and get that sticky baby.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I hope those are good bfp symptoms for you Julie!! I think is looking good hun!
> 
> hi esther thankyou i hope so im not getting my hopes up has ive never ovulated for that long and other months had nothing this is the 1st time ive had things happening xxClick to expand...
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts! Won't be long before you can test. Are you waiting until 10dpo?Click to expand...

i dont know when to test lol im about 6/7 dpo today last cycle was 22 days so if i have the same again af should be her sunday next xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I hope those are good bfp symptoms for you Julie!! I think is looking good hun!
> 
> hi esther thankyou i hope so im not getting my hopes up has ive never ovulated for that long and other months had nothing this is the 1st time ive had things happening xxClick to expand...
> 
> Keep the positive thoughts! Won't be long before you can test. Are you waiting until 10dpo?Click to expand...

i know i should be more positive at least i ovulated at last but seeing so many neg tests over the last year or so im scared to even hope that i will ever get a bfp xx i think my body is being really cruel this month ive still got the cramping my boobs are worse today but not the nipples more to the sides and i think my tummy is upset had to run to toilet twice great i leave for work in 20 mins lol hope every one else is ok fxed for us all xx


----------



## autigers55

I haven't checked in for a few days, so I thought I would stop by and give an update on me and wish everyone good luck in the 2ww or waiting to O.

AFM - I am on cd 11 and I started getting ewcm last night and then again today. :D I wonder if taking soy moved my O back up. :shrug: I'm not going to know whether I am Oing or not, but I'm sure if the ewcm goes away then O happened. I just hope my DH is in the mood to bd tonight because this stress free cycle has put me in the mood to bd as much as I can. :haha::blush: I am also hoping I can get my bfp this cycle or next because I have decided to go back to the doctor if I dont get pregnant this cycle or the next one. 

Good Luck girls and hope everyone is well!!:thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi autigers!! Cd11 & O sounds cool!! I wish I could say the same but my cm hasn't changed yet & I'm not expecting O will happen until Friday next week. I'll start with opk's cd21. I did 1 opk last Saturday because I was feeling weird & I just wanting to check in case it was early. But since I haven't tested & I prefer it like this. If when I start testing from next week I don't get a + I'll know I have already O. I don't think that'll happen because I can always sort of tell by my cm. 

Julie where are you? Did you test or have you been a good girl & still waiting? :winkwink:


----------



## autigers55

I'm not sure if I am going to O yet or not but I have already had more ewcm this cycle than I did last cycle. I am having a few cramps here and there, but I dont expect to O until cd 15 at the earliest.

Maybe you will O earlier than expected. GL!!


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ Good luck EWCM is allways a good thing so get to bding girl.

Madrid~ I realy hope you get your BFP this month good luck.

A.F.M

I had my scan and got moved date agane i am now due on the 19th July so i have been moved 4 days. Baby did not want to play as as soon as she started to tell us where every thing was he/she fliped over and mooned us and would not move. we got the nt and that was 1.50mm so just have to wait on bloods. Also we have booked a gender scan for 5th Feb so we will know by then.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Hi autigers!! Cd11 & O sounds cool!! I wish I could say the same but my cm hasn't changed yet & I'm not expecting O will happen until Friday next week. I'll start with opk's cd21. I did 1 opk last Saturday because I was feeling weird & I just wanting to check in case it was early. But since I haven't tested & I prefer it like this. If when I start testing from next week I don't get a + I'll know I have already O. I don't think that'll happen because I can always sort of tell by my cm.
> 
> Julie where are you? Did you test or have you been a good girl & still waiting? :winkwink:

hi esther xx lol im still here no not tested yet i still have the cramps beginning tto think the soy is responsible i think im about 9 dpo if i have another 22 day cycle af will be here sun i will test monday if she dont arrive ive never had cramping this long i usually get it a couple of days b4 af this might be what my cycles are going to be like now i finally ovulated im trying to be positive but had that many disapointments it hard.


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Glad everything is good with you and your bean!! I'm sure you are hoping it's a girl, I will be thinking pink (or blue if you might want another boy) thoughts for you and sending it your way. Feb 5th isnt too long off. :D

mrsp - I had really bad cramps after O on one soy cycle. I felt crampy just about the whole 2ww, but the cramps dont really mean AF is on her way. Hopefully you caught an egg and it might be implanation cramping! GL to you!!

AFM - Didnt get to bd last night because we just had way too many things going on at once, :( and I really wanted too. :blush: It's ok because I dont think O has occured yet, but it could be soon bc I broke down and checked my cervix and it was still kinda low but felt softer. Even if it's not O time yet, like I said earlier I dont expect to O until cd 15 at the earliest and I hope no later than cd 25. So I still got plenty of time to get some bding in. :)


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> tmr - Glad everything is good with you and your bean!! I'm sure you are hoping it's a girl, I will be thinking pink (or blue if you might want another boy) thoughts for you and sending it your way. Feb 5th isnt too long off. :D
> 
> mrsp - I had really bad cramps after O on one soy cycle. I felt crampy just about the whole 2ww, but the cramps dont really mean AF is on her way. Hopefully you caught an egg and it might be implanation cramping! GL to you!!
> 
> AFM - Didnt get to bd last night because we just had way too many things going on at once, :( and I really wanted too. :blush: It's ok because I dont think O has occured yet, but it could be soon bc I broke down and checked my cervix and it was still kinda low but felt softer. Even if it's not O time yet, like I said earlier I dont expect to O until cd 15 at the earliest and I hope no later than cd 25. So I still got plenty of time to get some bding in. :)

good luck autigers i really hope you get your bfp soon xx afm i notice the cramps more early evening and at night time also today in the car i felt really bloated i wish i could shake off this cold i think it might be responsible for a lot of the symptoms my fmu today smelt really really strong my boobs are still tender and slightly swollen i was not blessed in that department lol so easy to notice not the nipple thow i just feel af is going to get me with a vengence lol and play tricks on my body xx


----------



## autigers55

mrsp - Thanks!! I know how you feel about all the symptoms and AF playing tricks on you. I had one cycle where I had every symptom you could think of including nausea and vomiting, but it was only AF. I hope AF doesnt come and you finally get your well deserved bfp. :D


----------



## autigers55

Well, I was a very bad girl. I realized I had 1 digi opk left and I broke down and used it. :haha: I only used it because I have had about 4 days of ewcm and was worried I missed O, but I haven't because that opk was +. I have never gotten a + opk on cd 13, so I am either Oing today or will tomorrow. I am in complete shock. This stress free cycle is definitely a good thing, but the only down side is, I have only bd twice, but atleast I have tonight and tomorrow. :D So I've got my fx'd this will be my cycle.


----------



## Madrid98

Yey for O autigers!!! Get bd'ing!!! Hope this is all a very good sign for you hun!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey ladies! Just dropping in. It's been ages :) Nice to see 32 BFPs!! This thread really is a lucky one. I can't believe how far gone I am, it's gone so quick!! Hope to see my fellow soy ladies joining the pg section asap :D xoxo


----------



## tmr1234

autigers~ Congrats on the + OPK get to bding and get that egg. The month i got my BFP i was having a stress free 1 i wasn't looking in to any thing and not to botherd about bding. Good luck hun.


----------



## mrsp1969

fingers crossed for you autigers xx afm i caved in and tested lol i had 1 hpt in the house and it was a dud damn cant get anymore till at least wed when i go into the city im 11dpo today still cramping and my boobs hurt so much when i woke this morning i hope my body is not being cruel xx


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> mrsp - Thanks!! I know how you feel about all the symptoms and AF playing tricks on you. I had one cycle where I had every symptom you could think of including nausea and vomiting, but it was only AF. I hope AF doesnt come and you finally get your well deserved bfp. :D

i think we want it that much that we induce the symptoms becaurse ive not ovulated for so long i dont usually get anything just the cramps and slightly tender boobs 2 days b4 af this month ive had everything i even gagged last night watching bear grylls[ who dont lol] disgusting man so will have to wait it out till wed when i will be about 15/16 dpo if the witch dont get me 1st i know which 1 i will put money on xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Lollipopbop said:


> Hey ladies! Just dropping in. It's been ages :) Nice to see 32 BFPs!! This thread really is a lucky one. I can't believe how far gone I am, it's gone so quick!! Hope to see my fellow soy ladies joining the pg section asap :D xoxo

hi lolli i can remember when you got your bfp[congratulations] i was just a lurker on the thread then if i remember right did you have a lot of cramping befor ur bfp ive had the cramping since ovulation was worse 7/8 dpo now feel like af is going to show any minute im 11dpo today xx


----------



## Madrid98

I did post a message before but I lost connection after it updated itself. Arghhhh!!

Julie all your symptoms sound so promising! Don't give up as it's early days still!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> I did post a message before but I lost connection after it updated itself. Arghhhh!!
> 
> Julie all your symptoms sound so promising! Don't give up as it's early days still!!

thankyou esther im so nervous i cant beleive my hpt was a dud that really annoyed me lol im so sure the witch will arrive i actuallt bought tampax with my shopping today xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

mrsp1969 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Just dropping in. It's been ages :) Nice to see 32 BFPs!! This thread really is a lucky one. I can't believe how far gone I am, it's gone so quick!! Hope to see my fellow soy ladies joining the pg section asap :D xoxo
> 
> hi lolli i can remember when you got your bfp[congratulations] i was just a lurker on the thread then if i remember right did you have a lot of cramping befor ur bfp ive had the cramping since ovulation was worse 7/8 dpo now feel like af is going to show any minute im 11dpo today xxClick to expand...

Hey MrsP, thanks! I did have cramps before my BFP and I was unsure if it was AF or Soy but ended up being my bfp! My other symptoms were watery CM, pressure 'down there' and sore nipples. Fingers crossed for your bfp!! Keep us updated xoxo


----------



## mrsp1969

hi hope every1 is doing ok xx afm feeling a bit moody today Mmmmm think the witch might be on her way xx


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> hi hope every1 is doing ok xx afm feeling a bit moody today Mmmmm think the witch might be on her way xx

I hope you are totally wrong!!!

I'm ok. Going to do an opk in about half an hour as I've been having ewcm today & having a bit of headache too :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies!!! I had my first scan today and just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!! Both had HBs!! :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh wow Florida, that is truly awesome!! So many twins popping up lately wow. How stoked are you?


----------



## Madrid98

Wow Florida!!!! Thats great news! No wonder you got your super bfp so early & so strong. Congrats hun! Just enjoy it & relax!!!


----------



## autigers55

mrsp - I hope AF stays away!!

Madrid - I hope the ewcm is a good sign and that you O soon!! GL!!

Florida - OMG!! Congrats girl!! Like Madrid said no wonder you got your bfp early!!!

AFM - I think I am either 1dpo or 2dpo. I have no clue since I only did one opk, but I am pretty sure O was yesterday because I was really crampy and had a backache, which is gone now. I just hope I was lucky enough to catch an egg because we only bd 4 times and I will try to dtd again tonight to make it 5 times. Now it is time to start going crazy with the symptom spotting,:haha: but I will not allow it to stress me out. :D


----------



## tmr1234

Florida~ A big congrats Hun like said no wonder you got an early BFP.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Florida - Congratulations!! How exciting xoxo


----------



## mrsp1969

wow florida massive congratulations hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi hope every1 is doing ok xx afm feeling a bit moody today Mmmmm think the witch might be on her way xx
> 
> I hope you are totally wrong!!!
> 
> I'm ok. Going to do an opk in about half an hour as I've been having ewcm today & having a bit of headache too :shrug:Click to expand...

good luck esther xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks. It was negative. I don't know what I was thinking! Cd15 & +opk? That's impossible for me at the moment!

How are you?


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks. It was negative. I don't know what I was thinking! Cd15 & +opk? That's impossible for me at the moment!
> 
> How are you?

hi esther feeling a bit deflated at the moment i had the cramping again last night boobs still tender at the sides im sure af is on her way been reading [obsessing lol] on other peeps symptoms and dont think its my month on a positive note at least i know i ovulate on soy so will try again next cycle think i will go the full 200 for the 5 days........:hugs: im sorry you are feeling down im sure 2012 will be our year xx my partners daughter had her little girl on wednesday and left her at the hospital we have not even seen her social services have placed her with foster parents i bloody HATE that selfish little bitch [sorry for rant] xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is ok xx have you ovulated yet esther??fxed afm well cd 22 13 dpo for me the witch arrived cd 22 last month not shown her ugly face yet ive had mild cramps and twinges nothing like it has been since ovulation keeping my fxed tightly xx


----------



## tamarah

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven't been around for a while so congrats to all those who have got BFP's and good luck to you all in the tww.

Have had a bit of a crap time since Christmas. Had blood tests in early december and a scan on ovaries etc which all came back fine so no answers as to why not concieving. Since then had my period a week early which did not stop for 17 days. Am now on tablets to stop bleeding until can get a appointment for scan to see what's happening. Naturally tryign has had to come to a halt until know what is going on with my body. Doctor had no idea as doesn't think it was hormonal so was haemoraging from somewhere just not sure where from. Oh the joys. 

Sorry for long post and wishing you all bucket loads of luck. 


Tamara xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Tamarah! Nice to see your around here again! So sorry about the super long af; I know it's so frustrating to keep bleeding non stop. Hope the docs can find an answer soon. :thumbup: on your tests being fine though.

Julie how awful about the baby girl! Have you tried to find out if you could keep her as he's the grandad after all.
Hope your af stays away for good 8 months from now!

I got a nearly +opk today at 12pm. :shrug: I'm quite surprised as it's very early for me but I guess the supplements are working.:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00597.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tamarah

Hi Madrid,

OPK stick looking good. What cd are you on??? What supplements are you taking??? Having a rest from it all at the mo but going to try some new supps when get ok from docs. 

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

tamarah said:


> Hi Madrid,
> 
> OPK stick looking good. What cd are you on??? What supplements are you taking??? Having a rest from it all at the mo but going to try some new supps when get ok from docs.
> 
> xxx

I'm using supplements because my lp was getting shorter and also my cycles longer. I thought I had to get my body as healthy as possible to improve my chances of a bfp and a healthy pregnancy. A friend from another friend recommended this 'treatment' and it worked for her too, she's 32wks pregnant now.

I take these:
- Femaprin ( is made of vitamin b6 and vitex)
- Wheat germ oil
- Fish oil (not liver oil)1000mg
One capsule of each a day until O. After O the amounts change.

If you want to try it I'll tell where to buy each of them. :winkwink:


----------



## tamarah

Madrid98 said:


> tamarah said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madrid,
> 
> OPK stick looking good. What cd are you on??? What supplements are you taking??? Having a rest from it all at the mo but going to try some new supps when get ok from docs.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm using supplements because my lp was getting shorter and also my cycles longer. I thought I had to get my body as healthy as possible to improve my chances of a bfp and a healthy pregnancy. A friend from another friend recommended this 'treatment' and it worked for her too, she's 32wks pregnant now.
> 
> I take these
> - Femaprin ( is made of vitamin b6 and vitex)
> - Wheat germ oil
> - Fish oil (not liver oil)1000mg
> One capsule of each a day until O. After O the amounts change.
> 
> If you want to try it I'll tell where to buy each of them. :winkwink:Click to expand...



Thank You Madrid,

I will definitely give em a whirl will try anything. I have a short lp too.

If you could pass on where you get your supplies I'd be very grateful.

Fingers crossed that you get a + opk soon.

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again!!

Femaprin you can only buy it on amazon, or that's as far as I'm aware and it's a bit expensive because it's only available in the US. If you don't want to spend that much you could always buy it separate from Holland & Barrett in the same amounts. (I mean the agnus cactus and the vitamin b6)

Wheat germ oil you'll find it only in Holland & Barrett.

Fish oil you can find it in many stores. I'll advise you to get one that doesn't contain EPO. I'm taking the Vitabiotics Omega 3 Fish Oil. I bought it from Boots with the 3 for 2 offer.


----------



## mrsp1969

well knew it was too good to be true cd1 for me:cry:


----------



## mrsp1969

im really thinking of giving up:cry: cycle 17 for me i dont think even soy will help me every1 seems to get their bfp 1st or 2nd im going onto 3 this is my last chance i have 1 bottle left all that cramping for nothing xx


----------



## Madrid98

Don't give up Julie!! Many women need 3 soy cycles before getting there. You are O & that's a very important step in the right direction. I can send you the soy I have left as I don't plan to use it at all. Please le me know. :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Don't give up Julie!! Many women need 3 soy cycles before getting there. You are O & that's a very important step in the right direction. I can send you the soy I have left as I don't plan to use it at all. Please le me know. :hugs:

hi thankyou esther i was really beginning to feel hopeful then bam af im beginning to wonder whether my oh has a problem also. he wont go for a sa suppose its a manthing lol i dont know whether to go 5 x200 with the soy what do you think i was only going by opk that i ovulated i dont temp or chart im 43 in march and when we 1st started trying i jokingly said 18months then thats it well this is cycle 17 1 more to go xx


----------



## Madrid98

I don't thi k you should increase the dosage. You never know how it could affect your body. Maybe try taking royal jelly too.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mrsp, I wouldn't increase the dosage. I did that one cycle I was on Soy (200mg x 5) & it ended up being a 60-ish day cycle which was induced by Provera. O nor AF ever came. I agree with Madrid, maybe add the Royal Jelly? :hugs: hun, I know it's hard.


----------



## autigers55

mrsp - Sorry AF got you. Dont give up yet. I'm on my 4th cycle of soy and havent gotten a bfp yet and I have also been trying for 2 years. I know it's hard but just hang in there and you will eventually get your well deserved bfp. If I was you, I wouldn't increase the dosage because on my third cycle of soy I did 200mg all 5 days and I'm not even sure I O'd that cycle. I would just stick with what you have been doing. GL to you this cycle!!

Madrid - That opk does look almost +. I would get to bding if I was you. I'm hoping O is going to happen sooner than normal for you. GL!!

AFM - I honestly dont know what dpo I am. I am sure it is 3 or 4 but I dont want to keep up with it. I haven't really had any symptoms other than sore bbs and a few twinges and pressure off and on. I am hoping this is my cycle, but if not then maybe that psychic wil be right and my next cycle will be it.


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ That OPK looks so close good luck and get dtd.

Tamarah~ So sorry you are going thoruh a bad time with TTC hope you get it sorted soon.

Julie~ So Sorry the wich got you it took me 3 months of soy to get my BFP so don't give up yet. I did 5 days of 200mg the month i got my BFP.

Autigers~ Good luck hun i realy hope you get it this month.

Florida~ How are you doing any ms?


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies,

I haven't posted here in a while so I just thought I'd update you. I'm currently on cycle 3 with soy. I'm still taking 120, 120, 160, 160, 200. I took it CD 4-8 last cycle but I've gone back to CD3-7 this time. I took last cycle off temping because of Christmas etc and just used my CBFM but never got a peak. I did have a 28 day cycle though so I don't know if I just missed the peak or what. 

I'm on CD6 just now and I'm going to start temping again as soon as I remember to grab my therm in the morning lol! I'm hoping that the third time's the charm for me :)


----------



## mrsp1969

thankyou every 1 its getting so hard now i actually cried when af arrived i think i will take the same dosage ive done 2/6 and 3/7 would it be better to try the later 1 was it 5/9 i cant find the post that tells you the different days xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

tmr1234 said:


> Madrid~ That OPK looks so close good luck and get dtd.
> 
> Tamarah~ So sorry you are going thoruh a bad time with TTC hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> Julie~ So Sorry the wich got you it took me 3 months of soy to get my BFP so don't give up yet. I did 5 days of 200mg the month i got my BFP.
> 
> Autigers~ Good luck hun i realy hope you get it this month.
> 
> Florida~ How are you doing any ms?

:hi: tmr, how are you??

I've had such horrible ms :sick: I suppose it's cause there are :baby::baby: in there.. been vomitting for 2 weeks now though. I think I'm going to ask for some relief from my DR. My first appointment is tomorrow. I think the doctor might wanna see the babies for himself to confirm that there are two so I think I might get to see them again! :D


----------



## mrsp1969

FloridaGirl21 said:


> mrsp, I wouldn't increase the dosage. I did that one cycle I was on Soy (200mg x 5) & it ended up being a 60-ish day cycle which was induced by Provera. O nor AF ever came. I agree with Madrid, maybe add the Royal Jelly? :hugs: hun, I know it's hard.

hi florida i dont want that again thats what happened to me with vitex 58 and 62 days xx


----------



## tmr1234

FloridaGirl21 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Madrid~ That OPK looks so close good luck and get dtd.
> 
> Tamarah~ So sorry you are going thoruh a bad time with TTC hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> Julie~ So Sorry the wich got you it took me 3 months of soy to get my BFP so don't give up yet. I did 5 days of 200mg the month i got my BFP.
> 
> Autigers~ Good luck hun i realy hope you get it this month.
> 
> Florida~ How are you doing any ms?
> 
> :hi: tmr, how are you??
> 
> I've had such horrible ms :sick: I suppose it's cause there are :baby::baby: in there.. been vomitting for 2 weeks now though. I think I'm going to ask for some relief from my DR. My first appointment is tomorrow. I think the doctor might wanna see the babies for himself to confirm that there are two so I think I might get to see them again! :DClick to expand...

I am doing realy good bubs is having a ball in there been feeling her/him for a week or so now just the odd flutter every now and then. I have my gender scan in 19 ish days can not wait. So sorry about the ms i had it Bad all day and night with this 1 but it stoped at about 9 weeks but now started with the bad heads and heart burn.


----------



## misskat29

Hi ladies, haven't been on here in ages, but I've finally got a bfp!

Bit worried/unsure/shocked!

I've got pcos so docs have been doing tests etc.

Help me figure this out

Cd1 17th nov 11 took soy cd3-7
Pelvic scan 29th nov 11 confirmed a big follicle was building
Progesterone bloods 13th dec 11 confirmed NO ovulation
Today cd66 bfp

So, how far gone do you think I could be? 

Really worried about miscarrying though - I sound like a stress head I no :(


----------



## Madrid98

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations misskat!!! Don't know how far you are but I'm sure the scan will confirm it!!! Just relax and enjoy it!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Misskat - you could try testing with a CB digi and seeing what the conception indicator tells you. Of course if you're over 3 weeks post conception it doesn't narrow it down much.


----------



## tmr1234

Congratulations misskat


----------



## kneeswrites

I don't know if I posted here yet, but this cycle was the first I used soy isoflavones, cd3-7. Currently in the TWW with BFNs, but the soy did help ovulate much sooner than last cycle! CD15 vs CD23! I'm hoping and praying I'll be one of those lucky girls who gets a BFP within a couple of months of starting soy.... it seems a bit like a miracle substance.


----------



## mrsp1969

misskat29 said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on here in ages, but I've finally got a bfp!
> 
> Bit worried/unsure/shocked!
> 
> I've got pcos so docs have been doing tests etc.
> 
> Help me figure this out
> 
> Cd1 17th nov 11 took soy cd3-7
> Pelvic scan 29th nov 11 confirmed a big follicle was building
> Progesterone bloods 13th dec 11 confirmed NO ovulation
> Today cd66 bfp
> 
> So, how far gone do you think I could be?
> 
> Really worried about miscarrying though - I sound like a stress head I no :(

congratulations happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi every1 hope you are all well xx ive stayed with the same dose has last month 160x2 3x 200 days 37 on cd 7 so fxed xx


----------



## Madrid98

kneeswrites said:


> I don't know if I posted here yet, but this cycle was the first I used soy isoflavones, cd3-7. Currently in the TWW with BFNs, but the soy did help ovulate much sooner than last cycle! CD15 vs CD23! I'm hoping and praying I'll be one of those lucky girls who gets a BFP within a couple of months of starting soy.... it seems a bit like a miracle substance.

Hi kneeswrites and welcome to our thread!! I don't think you had posted here already. Hope you'll get your bfp very soon!!:flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Julie is nice to hear you didn't go crazy with the soy and stayed with the same amounts. Why don't you try using opk's to increase your chances? Just buy the cheap strip ones from eBay. They are £3 for 30


----------



## Brivaugh

Hello! First time posting in this thread. First month taking soy cd2-6 200mg. Ovulated cd 16, and I have been o'ing late since d&c. I was scared after i took the doses that maybe i did too much, but it turned out to have positive effect. Tested BFN this morning, but still early. In the past I haven't had a BFP until later than 12dpo so hoping this is a lucky month. Fxd for all of us!


----------



## misskat29

Done a cbdigi and it said 3+ so I'm at least 5wks gone. Still rather shocked


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Julie is nice to hear you didn't go crazy with the soy and stayed with the same amounts. Why don't you try using opk's to increase your chances? Just buy the cheap strip ones from eBay. They are £3 for 30

hi esther i decided to stick with it lol xx ive got the opks im not 100% sure i ovulated last month that was the 1st time i had used them i will try again. im going to do the soy for 6 months then take a break its so stressful hope you are doing good fxed for you xx


----------



## autigers55

Misskat - Congratulations!!!!

mrsp - Glad to hear you didnt change your dosage on soy. I think sticking with the same dosage will help. GL this cycle!!!

AFM - I am 9dpo today, I think. I haven't felt very well for a few days. I've been trying to fight off a cold. The only symptoms I have had this 2ww are sore bbs, sore nipples(which started around 5/6 dpo) a few cramps here and there and yesterday I had some pain/pressure in my left hip and a shooting pain from my cervix up to my right hip. I have no idea what the pain is from, but I am thinking I am out this cycle. I just have that feeling AF is about to show. I am going to start testing tomorrow and will continue to test until AF shows if they are all bfns.


----------



## Madrid98

Brivaugh welcome to our thread!! Good luck hun!!

autigers I'll be waiting to add you as our 34 bfp tomorrow!!! How exciting!!

I'm 5dpo today. A few cramps and nothing noticeable really. Backache as usual in my 2ww and that's it from me.


----------



## bettygraphite

Im defo going to try it next cycle,as Im on day 7 and dont you take it from day 2???What dosage would you reccommend taking any do you know where I can buy it please?


----------



## autigers55

I hope I can be the 34th bfp, but I am thinking AF is coming because my bbs are not quite as sore as they have been and that is making me worried because they usually stop hurting the day AF shows or the day after. I am tempted to poas right now because I could already be 10dpo, but I am still going with 9dpo to be safe. I hope tomorrow morning comes fast because I am really wanting to poas. :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

bettygraphite said:


> Im defo going to try it next cycle,as Im on day 7 and dont you take it from day 2???What dosage would you reccommend taking any do you know where I can buy it please?

Hi betty and welcome!! You can take it cd1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. The dosage is entirely up to you and your circumstances. How long are your cycles usually? When do you normally O? 
You may start by taking a dosage and increase it gradually by the day; something like 40, 80, 120, 160 and 200mg. 
I've got the one from Tesco's and as I said many times before if you want it I can send you what I have left because I'm not using it again.
Good luck!


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hi ladies thinking of trying soy next cycle I'm either 3 dpo according to FF or 6 dpo according to my O pains 
I normally O anywhere between CD 14~15 with help and CD20~24 on a natural cycle. If I dnt get my BFP this cycle I want to start 
The soy in feb FX for a first cycle Soy BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome babyroberson!! I hope you'll get your bfp in a few days so that you don't need to use soy at all.:winkwink:


----------



## autigers55

bettygraphite & BabyRoberson - Welcome and Good Luck to you both!!


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> I hope I can be the 34th bfp, but I am thinking AF is coming because my bbs are not quite as sore as they have been and that is making me worried because they usually stop hurting the day AF shows or the day after. I am tempted to poas right now because I could already be 10dpo, but I am still going with 9dpo to be safe. I hope tomorrow morning comes fast because I am really wanting to poas. :haha:

fxed for you i really hope this is your month xxx


----------



## BabyRoberson

Thank you ladies I hope so too got my FX and baby dust to all of us !


----------



## tmr1234

Kneeswrites~ Good luck with the soy it took me 3 months to get my BFp with it congrats on an early ov.

MrsP~ Good luck this month 3rd time lucky?

Brivaugh~ Welcome to the thread these woman are the best for support i took 200mg 1-5 good luck with the soy hope it gets you your bfp. What DPO are you on now?

Autigers~ Good luck i really hope AF dose not show for you. My bbs wasn't really sour until a few days after my BFP just a bit and felt fuller.

Madrid~ What day did you ov on this month with not using soy? Good luck in your TWW hope it is your last.

babyroberson~ Welcome 

A.F.M

Been in the hospital on and off sins Friday (not because of me) My cousin had a car crash on the M32 and is in a bit of a bad way it was a 4 car crash but only her and her husband got hurt. Her husband is fin but in pain with a broke shoulder but she is in a mess has 2 broken arms broken jour, broken chest bone, deep cuts on her arms and 4 broken ribs and a smashed scull. She can't feel her legs but the hospital think it is the body that has shut it off to try and help the rest of her. She had the crash at 10:40am and they finely got her free at 2pm got took to hospital and was in an op from 4pm until 3am to try and save her arm.


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dear tmr!! So sorry about your cousin's accident!! 

I'm 6dpo today. Without soy & with vitex+supplements I managed to O on cd18. I'm still in shock about it!!


----------



## tmr1234

may be there is a bit of soy left over. Good luck hun i really hope this is your month


----------



## Brivaugh

Hope your cousin is doing better, that is awful. Praying for you and your family.

I am 10 dpo according to ff, but i have a question for you guys- I took my temp this morning and then did it twice more and it was up by .2 the next two times. Which temp do I record? This was all done laying in bed and right after another. Not sure. I have been having a lot of tugging and pinching pain in my side, maybe this is normal though. Wish I took notes monthly. Took an IC this am, still bfn. Boo!!

Thank you all for the warm welcome!

I am really hoping this is the month, I dont know how women struggle with this every day and continue on. It gets so sad and frustrating, but in the end it will all be worth it.


----------



## Madrid98

Brivaugh said:


> Hope your cousin is doing better, that is awful. Praying for you and your family.
> 
> I am 10 dpo according to ff, but i have a question for you guys- I took my temp this morning and then did it twice more and it was up by .2 the next two times. Which temp do I record? This was all done laying in bed and right after another. Not sure. I have been having a lot of tugging and pinching pain in my side, maybe this is normal though. Wish I took notes monthly. Took an IC this am, still bfn. Boo!!
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> I am really hoping this is the month, I dont know how women struggle with this every day and continue on. It gets so sad and frustrating, but in the end it will all be worth it.

If I were you I'd go with the first reading. Even if you didn't move from bed as you said.

10dpo is early yet so don't worry too much about the bfn. 

It's hard but when you see the :baby: is so worth it!!!


----------



## tmr1234

I would use the 1st 1 as 1 reading dosn't realy mean any thing it is the bigger pic. Good luck


----------



## autigers55

tmr - That's awful. I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. :hugs: Hope they both make a fast recovery.

Brivaugh - Welcome!! If I was you, I would use the first reading. 

AFM - Tested this morning at 10 dpo and a bfn. Not surprised because I have gotten so used to seeing them. If I was to see a bfp, I would probably faint. :haha: I know it could still be too early, but I am not feeling confident anymore. My bbs started hurting really bad this morning and they have never hurt like this before AF. My body is just being cruel to me because I also had a dream where I was annoucing my bfp. I hate when that happens, makes me feel even worse when I do get bfn's. Oh, well I am giving myself one more cycle and then I am going to go see my doctor to see why I am not getting pregnant.


----------



## kneeswrites

I got my BFP today from my first cycle using soy after 2.5 years of bfn cycles... :wacko::cloud9:


----------



## BabyRoberson

Do any of you ladies chart could u take a look at mine and tell me what u think plz thank in advance chart in my siggy


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ So sorry about the BFN i hope it is just to early and your hcg just is not high. 

Kneeswrites~ Congrats on your BFP hope you have a H&H 9 months.

Babyroberson~ Your chart looks really good if it stays up for a few more days you could have a tri chart good luck.

A.F.U
thank you for all the comments about my cousin she went down for a op yesterday to try and close the cuts to her arms. They don't know if she will move 1 of them ever again but they are hopeful that her head will not swell any more and that there is no bleeding there it is just a matter of wait and see now. 

I have had the worst head for 2 days now was sick yesterday because of it and can't take any thing for it. Kept having a dream last night that i went for my scan and they said it was another boy and i kicked off saying it wasn't it has to be a girl lol. My downs test came back as low so happy about that and another 12 days until we find out what bubs is. Rueben keeps saying it is a girl and lucas came up to me yesterday and said girly baby in your tummy mummy so cute.


----------



## ickle pand

BabyRobertson - looks really good. If those temps stay high then it might be triphasic. Good luck!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats kneeswrites!!!! H&h 9 months to you!!! Soy definitely has something special.....

Tmr how funny your dream! Not long to wait now to find out!

On my phone and getting ready for work! See you later!!


----------



## Brivaugh

Baby Roberson- we have similar looking charts. Hope this is a good thing! 

Someone mind looking at mine? My temp went up this morning, but still bfn. Every other time I have had a bfp I didn't get it until the day AF was due- wonder if this will always be true. 

Here is the link to my chart, I don't know how to add it in my signature. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/364bf0


----------



## Brivaugh

Tmr1234- how exciting to find out the gender. Any preference?

Knees writes- congrats! 

autigers- I know, I feel numb to the bfns. It is expected, I keep telling myself if I get a bfp I will plan a way to tell dh, but I know would probably run and shout it at him. Lol 

Madrid and other ladies that replied- thanks for the advice...I used my first temp.


----------



## tmr1234

I WANT a girl i have 2 boys already but will be happy with another boy


----------



## autigers55

kneeswrites - Congratulations!!

BabyRoberson - Your chart looks good to me. Ickle is right if your temps stay up your chart with be tri. 

tmr - Maybe your boys are right and it is a girl. 12 days isn't long to wait. :D

Brivaugh - Your chart looks good too. GL and maybe you will get that bfp!:D

AFM - Another bfn. Not surprised. I guess since I want a bfp so bad, I'm not going to get one. :dohh: As soon as AF shows, I will start my soy and then when that is done, I'm going to try and focus on something other than ttc/bfp and maybe that will do the trick. :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about your bfn autigers! I have the feeling I'll be joining you soon.


----------



## NaturalMommy

Hello!!! New Here hope you don't mind me jumping in, and I have been stalking many sites trying to concieve baby #3 (1 & 2 were suprises and close together-both boys) ttc a Girl!!! But healthy is better than anything! Used soy this cycle cd3-7 (55/110/135/135/160) - Think I'm out this cycle since I only BD Cd8 before +opk on cd12 then bd cd13-15 but I think cd8 & cd15 only counted(you get the point). I do have sympotms (slightly sore and full breast, cold symptoms that come and go, backache and fatigue, lote of vivid dreams and drooling when asleep-eww! ) but it could be the soy since this is the first time using it. or it could be stress from my recent move. Took a clearblue digi test yesterday(cd23) and got BFN but AF isn't due until cd27/28 so I guess it might have been too early. Hopefully I'm wrong about being out and I will be singing the praises of soy soon! Well enough about me...hope everyone gets there BFP this cycle!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi NaturalMommy and welcome to our thread!! I really hope you are wrong and that the soy has done the trick and you'll get your bfp by saturday. Good luck!!


----------



## NaturalMommy

Thx Madrid98 !!! Yea my cousin just found out she's 8wks with baby #3, so I'm really anxious now. LOL. Me and my cousins tend to be pregnant together, so hopefully the trend stays that way!


----------



## Madrid98

How old are your kids? I have 2 too and they are 11 and 8 years old (girl and boy)


----------



## autigers55

NaturalMommy - Welcome!! Hopefully those are all good signs and you will get your bfp soon.

I'm 11dpo today and I have had sore/heavy bbs since O and I only bd on cd7,9,13 & 14, but I'm not sure I will get my bfp this cycle. Had 2 bfn's so far and I believe AF is due on 27th or 28th. Good Luck!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can I be Add please Next cycle will be my frist


----------



## Madrid98

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Can I be Add please Next cycle will be my frist

Of course you can Hotpink!!! Good luck hun!!:flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome to the new ladys i hope you don't need to be here to long.

So Sorry about the BFN agane what kind of test are you useing?


----------



## Brivaugh

autigers55 said:


> NaturalMommy - Welcome!! Hopefully those are all good signs and you will get your bfp soon.
> 
> I'm 11dpo today and I have had sore/heavy bbs since O and I only bd on cd7,9,13 & 14, but I'm not sure I will get my bfp this cycle. Had 2 bfn's so far and I believe AF is due on 27th or 28th. Good Luck!!

I'm due for AF 27th or 28th as well. Also had several bfns. Decided not to test today. Have you tested again? Which cd did you O?


----------



## autigers55

tmr - I used a cheapie test. It's was only supposed to need 10miu(sp?).

Brivaugh - I O'd on cd 13 or 14 not sure because I only used 1 opk and I got that on cd 13.

AFM - Another bfn and this time I used an frer. I dont even know why I bothered to test because I feel like AF is going to show soon. :dohh: Oh, well if she does show, I'm not going to let it get me down because I am going to get that bfp soon. Once AF shows and I get done with soy, I am going to go full force with some positive metal attitude. :D I might even take an old test and draw a red line on it to make it look + and focus on that. :haha:


----------



## autigers55

I just looked at my test from this morning and I am sure it's an evap because it sat for over an hour, but there is a faint second line. I dont know what to think. I am freaking out because I could be pregnant but also because I am afraid I am going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Madrid98

Many FRERs give you a line well after the time; it's an evap but pink in colour. I hope this isn't the case for you & that you'll get a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## autigers55

Well, I was wrong I thought I used a frer, but it was actually an answer brand. I did another one and here is the pic.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7062.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Madrid98

I can definitely see the line. I didn't even open up the pic!!! You should test again tomorrow autigers!! Sounds good!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Autigers!! Definitely a :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## Madrid98

I love your ticker florida! How are you doing?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Madrid :) I'm fighting off MS daily, other than that I'm doing well :) How are you hun?


----------



## autigers55

Oh, I plan to go poas happy for a few days. :haha: I just wish I could shake the feeling that AF is going to show. I hate having the cramps/backache because it makes me think I am going to have another chemical. I've got everything crossed tightly and I keep saying prayers because I want this to be a sticky bean!!


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers That is a BFP i felt like i was coming on for ages after my BFP good luck can't wait to see the lines get darker


----------



## Madrid98

:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I go away for a couple days come back and autigers done got herself knocked up! Congrats!!


----------



## Madrid98

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Thanks Madrid :) I'm fighting off MS daily, other than that I'm doing well :) How are you hun?

:dohh: oh dear! I guess ms for two must be a tough one. It'll get better eventually, I'm sure.

I'm 8dpo today. Feeling out already :nope:. Not long to find out for sure though.


----------



## autigers55

Thanks everyone!! I am still in so much shock especially because we only bd 4 times. I called my DH and told him but I couldnt get his reaction on the phone, so I am sure this is going to be him when he actually sees the test. :saywhat: He actually told me the other day: I think your knocked up. :cloud9:


----------



## autigers55

Madrid - I felt out too, but boy was I wrong. I am confident you will be next :D :thumbup: Fx'd for you. :D


----------



## randomxx

Congratulations autigers xx


----------



## mrsp1969

congratulations autigers you really deserve it xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Madrid98 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Madrid :) I'm fighting off MS daily, other than that I'm doing well :) How are you hun?
> 
> :dohh: oh dear! I guess ms for two must be a tough one. It'll get better eventually, I'm sure.
> 
> I'm 8dpo today. Feeling out already :nope:. Not long to find out for sure though.Click to expand...

wayy too early, deff not out yet :)


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ I felt totally Out the month i got my BFP 8DPO is when the egg is meant to IP so don't get to down hun you are the next to get there BFP.

Autigers~ Have you done another test or 3? i want pics!!! i am so made up for you Hun.

Florida~ I really feel for you with the ms mine was BAD but i can not start to think what yours is like with there being 2 in there. Have you got over the shock of 2 now?


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is well fxed esther xx afm im cd 10/11 and started spotting again is this normal with soy i had af cramps yesterday then got up this morning to spotting xx


----------



## NaturalMommy

Sorry for the BFNs and Congrats to the BFPs!!! Got some spotting today so Af is around the corner. never spot though, might be the soy. I'm ready for this cycle and think I know what i need to do. We tend to BD too late or too early , so DH B-day is right within our window this cycle and his plans fortunatly are right up my ally!:sex: Hehe...so I think this cycle is going to be good. My Plan: Soy CD2-6 (mg-82.5/110/123.75/165/220), folic acid-800mg and Cranberry Extract-2000mg(girl sway). Think I'll have my BFP in the next 2 cycles....BTW, anybody on soy get a shorter cycle? Mine is a day shorter this cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

tmr1234 said:


> Madrid~ I felt totally Out the month i got my BFP 8DPO is when the egg is meant to IP so don't get to down hun you are the next to get there BFP.
> 
> Autigers~ Have you done another test or 3? i want pics!!! i am so made up for you Hun.
> 
> Florida~ I really feel for you with the ms mine was BAD but i can not start to think what yours is like with there being 2 in there. Have you got over the shock of 2 now?

LOL, I'm over the shock of it I think. But it still hasn't sunk in yet.. Like we're going to have 2 babies in August/September. When I say that, it just doesn't feel real yet, feels like a dream still


----------



## BabyRoberson

NaturalMommy said:


> Sorry for the BFNs and Congrats to the BFPs!!! Got some spotting today so Af is around the corner. never spot though, might be the soy. I'm ready for this cycle and think I know what i need to do. We tend to BD too late or too early , so DH B-day is right within our window this cycle and his plans fortunatly are right up my ally!:sex: Hehe...so I think this cycle is going to be good. My Plan: Soy CD2-6 (mg-82.5/110/123.75/165/220), folic acid-800mg and Cranberry Extract-2000mg(girl sway). Think I'll have my BFP in the next 2 cycles....BTW, anybody on soy get a shorter cycle? Mine is a day shorter this cycle.

I'm still waiting for my af to come I will be trying soy next cycle for the first time but if you O earlier than your cycle would have been shorter


----------



## NaturalMommy

BabyRoberson said:


> NaturalMommy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the BFNs and Congrats to the BFPs!!! Got some spotting today so Af is around the corner. never spot though, might be the soy. I'm ready for this cycle and think I know what i need to do. We tend to BD too late or too early , so DH B-day is right within our window this cycle and his plans fortunatly are right up my ally!:sex: Hehe...so I think this cycle is going to be good. My Plan: Soy CD2-6 (mg-82.5/110/123.75/165/220), folic acid-800mg and Cranberry Extract-2000mg(girl sway). Think I'll have my BFP in the next 2 cycles....BTW, anybody on soy get a shorter cycle? Mine is a day shorter this cycle.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my af to come I will be trying soy next cycle for the first time but if you O earlier than your cycle would have been shorterClick to expand...

I did O a day erlier so I guess that makes sense. Thx!!:thumbup:


----------



## BabyRoberson

Your welcome in most cases your LP stays the same so if u O early and you lp is 14 days then u would get af 14 days after O no matter what


----------



## autigers55

Thanks girls!!!

tmr - I just did another test about 30mins ago. I was sooo scared AF was going to show but still nothing. Thank God. I have only managed to do 3 tests and 2 of them were from yesterday, but I still got 3 more to use.:haha: I plan to go buy a digi either later today or tomorrow because hopefully it should be able to make me believe I am pregnant. 

I am still scared though because I am having a few cramps off and on and I constantly feel like AF is coming, so I run to the bathroom and wipe (sorry tmi) but there is nothing. I guess my cm is just increased. I am having all the symptoms of pregnancy, some nausea, sore boobs, and frequent urination, but I refuse to get excited until AF is officially late and that should be tomorrow or Saturday.

Here is my test from yesterday and today: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7078.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You'd get a positive if you tested with a digi..! This was my 9DPO test, and I tested with a digi and it was positive! Your 13DPO looks darker than this one


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1217.jpg


----------



## NaturalMommy

autigers55- looks good! I say definate BFP. Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## autigers55

I am totally surprised at how much darker it is. I really wanna go get a digi now and test, but its raining here and I dont feel like dragging my dd out in it just to buy a test. :(


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats again!!! How nice to see you all getting your BFPs!!!!


----------



## autigers55

You will be next Madrid!! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

I wish I had your confidence autigers!!! Maybe next cycle so that we can keep the 1-2 BFPs per month! :)


----------



## tmr1234

That is a BFP you are KNOCKED UP Hun. Looking at your charts you are a due af today hope you have a H&H 9 months. Now go and get a DIGI NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Madrid~ You are next when are you testing?


----------



## Madrid98

I've already tested 2day & got 2 lovely evaps, lol. Will be testing tomorrow again at 10dpo. Backache is seriously killing me!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

what test did you use Madrid? 2evaps? Are you sure..?


----------



## Madrid98

They've told me these tests are well known for evaps. I'll show you a pic in a minute.


----------



## autigers55

It stopped raining here, but I dont feel very up to going out right now. I just ate lunch and now I feel like I am going to be sick. :sick:

If the bfps dont tell me I am pregnant then this nausea should because I didn't feel like this when I had my chemical. I just wish the feeling that AF is coming would hurry and go away so I can relax some.


----------



## Madrid98

This are the tests which are well known for evaps. I did one with fmu (top one) and the case one at around 1.30pm (with 3u). The bottom one I did around 3.30pm. I'm 9dpo so it may be too early for anything and I guess tomorrow I'll a definite answer. As time passes I'm more incline to think I'm out.:shrug:

I've taken this photos with my phone as my camera needs charging. They aren't very good quality as you can see, lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0520.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0517.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I see something first picture, top test. FXed it's not an evap and that it's darker tomorrow!


----------



## autigers55

I also see something in the first pic, top test too. I've got my fx'd it's not an evap!!


----------



## tmr1234

I REALLY hope it is not a evap and it is a BFP just light. Good luck hun.

Autigers~ You are 100% up the duff with a sticky baby if you have ms now i had it from 4 week the day fate ri got my BFP untill 9 ish weeks. The feeling of af comig didn't go for a few week with me.

a.f.m
I am in apin with my pelvis (sp) at the min i am getting soooo big and have got loads of presher down there i had it with Lucas untill the day i went in to labour i felt brill that day lol. Bring on the woddle


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: 
Congrats Autiger, cant wait for a digi!!!! H&H 9 months
:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

OMG i guess it wasn't an evap. :bfp: this morning. I'm on my phone so I can't show the pic but I will in the afternoon. So excited & worried at the same time!!!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: 
Congrats Madrid, cant wait for the picture!!!! H&H 9 months!
2012 is gonna be a great year for all of us!
:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

OMG i told you you was next a BIG congrats can not wait to see pics


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations :)

Really hoping that I'm next in line for a BFP.


----------



## mrsp1969

congratulations esther xxx happy and healthy 9 months im so pleased for you you really deserve it xx january is the lucky month i hope im next lol xx


----------



## mrsthomas623

I love seeing this number keep jumping up!! Congrats to all the recent BFPs!! :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats to all 

Soy here i come next cycle


----------



## Brivaugh

Madrid98 said:


> OMG i guess it wasn't an evap. :bfp: this morning. I'm on my phone so I can't show the pic but I will in the afternoon. So excited & worried at the same time!!!

Congrats! That is so exciting! How many dpo? Do show pics! :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you all!!! I'm 10dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00601.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tmr1234

That is a realy nice line when are you doing a digi?


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks! those tests scare me a bit! I think I'll wait until Sunday.lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Madrid


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wohoo: :yipee: Congrats Madrid!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## randomxx

Madrid I'm so happy for you I actually burst in to tears. Have a H&H 9 months. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you random!! You're so sweet!!


----------



## autigers55

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee: Congratulations Madrid!! I knew you would be next. Now maybe when we both get over the inital shock we can be bump buddies. :D :happydance:

AFM - I haven't tested today, but I will in a couple of hours. I bought some digi's last night and I am going to use one tomorrow because AF will be offically late or the day she is due.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Congrats Madrid!! That is so cool you and Autigers will be bump buddies. This thread is jumping. I need to hurry up and get back on that soy stuff, lol, wow! Cd2 today, think I need to head to the store!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm putting you in my siggy right now autigers!! I'm still in shock! I guess it'll take a few days to become real!!


----------



## autigers55

I still can't believe it and I just got a 4th +, but it's not quite as dark, but I am sure that is due to only holding it for 30-45mins and it was also a different test. I am going to put it in my siggy too, but I am going to wait until after tomorrow because I am afraid I will jinx myself. :haha: I'm sure I will be completely on :cloud9: in a few days.


----------



## Madrid98

I nearly used my other test before but :nope: I'm waiting until tomorrow morning again and see the progression. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## autigers55

After I got that first +, I had to fight off the urge to poas. I had a total of 6 tests and I only used 2 that first day then one a day. Now I have 5 tests, instead of 2 since I bought digis. I only wanted 1 but couldn't find a any so it was either get 2 digi's for $17 or 3 for $18, so I bought 3. :dohh: I dunno why I need 3 but they may come in handy when I go to tell my family.


----------



## tmr1234

I am so happy for you 2 we need a soy thread over in preg bit as you girls have been so supportive


----------



## FloridaGirl21

there is a Soy pregnancy thread in the pregnancy section. I don't talk on it at all cause all the ladies have either just had their babies or in late third tri. Maybe you guys could start a new one? :D


----------



## Madrid98

I'm scared to go there! lol

If we start one where it'll be? Do they have pregnancy groups?


----------



## tmr1234

They have pregnancy groups and buddies threads


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe in the pregnancy groups one then. I may do it tomorrow.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid ! ! ! ! ! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Congrats! am so made up for you.. here's to a very h&h 9months

been checking in on all you lovely ladies although i've been quietly lurking 



x


----------



## autigers55

I would totally join that thread. :D

I'm starting to get worried now. My test from this morning is lighter than yesterday's and the day before. :( I am so scared AF is going to get me because she was due yesterday or today. I am just hoping it is because I took it at 8am. I am praying this is a sticky bean and is not going to turn into a chemcial. If AF wasnt due, I wouldnt be so worried. I haven't had any spotting, just some cramps but those feel more like pressure and I think is due to gas. I also feel extremely wet(sorry tmi) and keep thinking it is AF. :dohh: I want to test again later to see if the line gets darker, but I think I will worry more if the line is still light. I hope this day goes by super fast.


----------



## tmr1234

Have you done a digi yet? May be the line test you have are a bit off try a digi


----------



## Madrid98

Autigers I agree with tmr, try a digi tomorrow maybe. Don't worry too much about tests hun!!

Here it is the link for the "soy pregnancy" sister thread.

www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/865782-soy-capsules-soy-beans-soy-babies.html#post15263437

I can't wait to see you around there!!


----------



## autigers55

I wanted to post this earlier, but didn't have time to because I have been out all day. I am a little bit more relieved because I barely peed on this test and got this result. :D Pic is bad because I took it on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh it doesn't take much to see those letters!! Now stop worrying so much.


----------



## tmr1234

YAY i KNew you was preg now stop with the line test!


----------



## autigers55

I did another line test because I was tempted and it is darker than yesterday's. I am finally out of line tests. Now I just need to get in to my doctor and get a blood test.


----------



## Madrid98

I'll buy more tests tomorrow if I can too autigers + booking appt with gp. It'll be a while until I get seen properly so I'll have to stick with the hpt's for now.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Love the digi's ladies :D


----------



## tmr1234

Where is MrsP got to? not seen her on her for a bit.


----------



## Madrid98

Iwas thinking about her right now!! Hope she's just busy enjoying the bd!!


----------



## Tella

Cant remember who i have congratulated! But congrats to all you knocked up ladies again!!! :happydance:

My appointment wiht the FS for IUI is tomorrow morning. Even though soy didnt work for me, i still like keeping in touch wiht you lovely ladies and are stoked to see the BFP's!!!

:dust:


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck with the IUI i hope it brings your BFP.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Where is MrsP got to? not seen her on her for a bit.

hi tracey xx im still here just a bit down hearted strange cycle for me cd 14 i was spotting until yesterday and no positive opk yet xx


----------



## mrsp1969

well my last 2 cycles were 22 days so af should be here next tuesday i think um going to give soy a miss this time as i seem really messed up ive also started spotting again i took the same dose has last time and was fine but gone a bit wacky now xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Can I join you all?? I'm on my first soy cycle and looking for buddy's x


----------



## Madrid98

Of course you can Dani!! Welcome!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks :)

I think I O'd on sat as I had strong pains that night and down my leg etc. Yday nothing and a lighter OPK but last night and today I have really low pressure and AF type cramps. Holy hell its sore!

My opk was neg yday and FF moved me to 2dpo so I guess its a waiting game now.

Last month AF came a week early due to me stopping meds that cause temp infertility so hopefully the Soy boosted me on, I def felt O and had all the signs so FX!

Congrats on your pg btw Ive been reading back :)


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ Sorry this month is giveing you a mess about may be if you don't get the BFP this month and you don't take it next you could get your BFP like Madrid did. Good luck hun and carry on with the opk's

Dani~ Wellcome to the world of soy i hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Iwas thinking about her right now!! Hope she's just busy enjoying the bd!!

 hi esther lol i wish not had chance yet with a ll the spotting is this normal with soy the 1st 2 cycles i was fine not done anything different xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr Dh told me this morning i put the wrong temp in yesterday and i had to adjust it i'm so frusrated with my chart and plus i got another +opk


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks for the welcome.

I took another opk just now, def neg phew. 

I just dont feel right today, wish I could sleep right through the 2ww haha!


----------



## tmr1234

Hotpink~ Looking at your chart i would sayyou havn't ov'd yet but could be about to with the + OPk Get dtd to cover you. Good luck. 1 temp dosn't make much diff as it is the hole chart that makes the pic of what is going on.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tmr1234 said:


> Hotpink~ Looking at your chart i would sayyou havn't ov'd yet but could be about to with the + OPk Get dtd to cover you. Good luck. 1 temp dosn't make much diff as it is the hole chart that makes the pic of what is going on.

Thank hun, I think the waiting to O part is more crazier than the TWW:haha:


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink~ Looking at your chart i would sayyou havn't ov'd yet but could be about to with the + OPk Get dtd to cover you. Good luck. 1 temp dosn't make much diff as it is the hole chart that makes the pic of what is going on.
> 
> Thank hun, I think the waiting to O part is more crazier than the TWW:haha:Click to expand...

i totally agree lol xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hotpink~ Looking at your chart i would sayyou havn't ov'd yet but could be about to with the + OPk Get dtd to cover you. Good luck. 1 temp dosn't make much diff as it is the hole chart that makes the pic of what is going on.
> 
> Thank hun, I think the waiting to O part is more crazier than the TWW:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i totally agree lol xxClick to expand...

I know right?


----------



## Dani Rose

I hate waiting to O and the TWW. I think the only time I'm not crazy is when I have AF. Which is totally mad but I guess I'm excited to start over and know where I stand for a few days.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Dani Rose said:


> I hate waiting to O and the TWW. I think the only time I'm not crazy is when I have AF. Which is totally mad but I guess I'm excited to start over and know where I stand for a few days.

I have to agree to that..lol


----------



## Madrid98

mrsp1969 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Iwas thinking about her right now!! Hope she's just busy enjoying the bd!!
> 
> hi esther lol i wish not had chance yet with a ll the spotting is this normal with soy the 1st 2 cycles i was fine not done anything different xxClick to expand...

I've never spotted mid cycle in my life so I don't know. I'm glad now that you didn't increase the dosage if it's giving you this hassle.:shrug:
Definitely you shouldn't try soy again I think.



Hotpink_Mom said:


> Grr Dh told me this morning i put the wrong temp in yesterday and i had to adjust it i'm so frusrated with my chart and plus i got another +opk

I hated when you get 2 opk's. It's like which one you take as right.:dohh:



Dani Rose said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I took another opk just now, def neg phew.
> 
> I just dont feel right today, wish I could sleep right through the 2ww haha!

The 2ww is a killer. This ttc business is always a waiting game. Waiting to O, waiting for bfp, waiting for doctor appt, for scan,.......


----------



## Dani Rose

Waiting for my sanity to return lol ;)


----------



## autigers55

Tella - Good Luck with the IUI!!!

mrsp - Sorry your having a hard time. Dont get too stressed, maybe your cycle is getting longer and that is why you havent gotten a +opk yet.

Dani - Welcome!!!

Hotpink - I agree with tmr. One temp isn't going to matter and since you got +opk I say get to bding. GL!!

afm - Nothing new to report. I am going to call my doctor here in a little while and set up an appointment. I am also going to ask if I could get a blood test to help put my mind at ease. I know I wasnt this nervous when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter, I guess it's just the chemical I had that is got me worried, along with m/c, etc. :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Girl this is my SIXTH +opk so yeah it like which one should i go with, but all that matters are the temps right?


----------



## Dani Rose

OPKs don't work for everyone. They didn't used ti for me, always +.

Temps are more accurate so I'd def go with those and O signs over an opk.

I sometimes get another + after O, well not this time TTC yet. Gl x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd definitely pay more attention to O signs and temps hotpink..

dani rose, I see you're coming to Florida? Is it a vacation?


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh &#57431; we come the end April/may with our kiddo's. DD is 6 and DS is 2 

Can't wait!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

exciting :D


----------



## autigers55

Got my appointment. :D It's Feb 13th. I just hope these 2wks fly by because I cant wait for my u/s. :happydance:


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies!

I can't believe it - I just finished reading this entire thread (yes, the whole 369 pages - I spaced it over several days!) There is so much useful information and encouragement!

This is my first cycle trying soy. I did CD 2-6, 80/80/80/120/160. I'm currently on CD 8 and actually feel kind of crampy already... don't know if that means ovulation might come early for me. It's usually CD 15.

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Ja123 I did the same thing haha! I read a few threads actually. Obsessed much ;)

Autigers good luck, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## autigers55

ja123 - Welcome and good luck to you. I hope soy gets you a bfp!! It definitely helped me. :D

Dani - Thanks!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Ja123~ Go you i did read all of it and to read all 369 pages i take my hat off to you. good luck with soy.

Dani~ My LO is 2 as well my ds is 7.

I think all the baby stuff is just a big waiting game you wait to ov then its the tww then it is is the tes + or - then you get the BIG 9 month wait untill baby comes lol


----------



## Dani Rose

DS is 3 in June, they are so cute this age but he is being a terror the last few days, so unlike him as he is my darling usually. DD is usually the one I have issues with! 

and I want more...................... :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

My Ds is 3 in August and is a little monster


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome ja123!! How long did it take you? I'm sure you know lots about us know!

autigers my appt is the day after yours. We seem to be following each other. I can't wait for the 14th to be here for the scan. On the other hand I better get on with revision as my exams are on that same week. eeekkkk


----------



## autigers55

I cant wait for the 13th. I am sooo excited and nervous at the same time. :D I never got an u/s with my daughter until I was like 16wks, I dont know why but I am just glad I am getting one early so I can relax a little.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Iwas thinking about her right now!! Hope she's just busy enjoying the bd!!
> 
> hi esther lol i wish not had chance yet with a ll the spotting is this normal with soy the 1st 2 cycles i was fine not done anything different xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've never spotted mid cycle in my life so I don't know. I'm glad now that you didn't increase the dosage if it's giving you this hassle.:shrug:
> Definitely you shouldn't try soy again I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Grr Dh told me this morning i put the wrong temp in yesterday and i had to adjust it i'm so frusrated with my chart and plus i got another +opkClick to expand...
> 
> I hated when you get 2 opk's. It's like which one you take as right.:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I took another opk just now, def neg phew.
> 
> I just dont feel right today, wish I could sleep right through the 2ww haha!Click to expand...
> 
> The 2ww is a killer. This ttc business is always a waiting game. Waiting to O, waiting for bfp, waiting for doctor appt, for scan,.......Click to expand...

hi esther no i stuck with the same dose its really weird im not doing soy next cycle going to have a break to see if i ovulate on my own xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My soy come in today right before my next cycle too.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink_Mom said:


> My soy come in today right before my next cycle too.

:happydance: yaaayyyyyy


----------



## Dani Rose

tmr1234 said:


> My Ds is 3 in August and is a little monster

My DS is turning into one :nope:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Omg!!! Madrid!! CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you. Great news xoxo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My DS is turning 3 in March


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink_Mom said:


> My DS is turning 3 in March

Boys are best :)

I'd be happy with either but think I'd be more relieved if I got another boy as my DD is hard work!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Dani Rose said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> My DS is turning 3 in March
> 
> Boys are best :)
> 
> I'd be happy with either but think I'd be more relieved if I got another boy as my DD is hard work!Click to expand...

Yeah, I hear you on that one, but I really want a DD this time around:haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

Fx for a girl for you :)

I'd like to go back to pink, dresses, girly stuff etc but honestly don't mind either way. It's nice to be happy as last time I wanted a girl and felt sad, obvi not knowing how great my DS would be. So thankful for him. He is the nicest kid :)


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hello ladies so I took my first dose of soy last night side effects very little my plan is to take them CD2-6 80,120,160,200,240 
Fx for a good strong egg and BFP!!!! At the end of this cycle


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies

I don't have much to update at the moment. I'm still waiting for a peak on my CBFM. I've been ill the past few weeks so I haven't really bothered with temping. I just hope I do ov this cycle because I didn't last time.

I'm thinking of taking a break from soy and just NTNP for a few months so I can concentrate on losing weight as our place on the IVF waiting list is conditional on me getting my BMI down to a certain level. Part of me is saying, just throw everything you can at these last few cycles to try and conceive naturally though. I guess I've got a couple of weeks to decide for sure.

Dani - I see you're an Aberdeen quine too :) I live in Angus now but I spent most of my life in Aberdeenshire.


----------



## Dani Rose

ickle pand said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I don't have much to update at the moment. I'm still waiting for a peak on my CBFM. I've been ill the past few weeks so I haven't really bothered with temping. I just hope I do ov this cycle because I didn't last time.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking a break from soy and just NTNP for a few months so I can concentrate on losing weight as our place on the IVF waiting list is conditional on me getting my BMI down to a certain level. Part of me is saying, just throw everything you can at these last few cycles to try and conceive naturally though. I guess I've got a couple of weeks to decide for sure.
> 
> Dani - I see you're an Aberdeen quine too :) I live in Angus now but I spent most of my life in Aberdeenshire.


Aw nice too see a Scots lass on here ;)

Where in Aberdeenshire? My DH is from cruden bay but went to Peterhead so I know a lot of ppl from that neck of the woods.

Fx for ur peak soon x


----------



## Dani Rose

BabyRoberson said:


> Hello ladies so I took my first dose of soy last night side effects very little my plan is to take them CD2-6 80,120,160,200,240
> Fx for a good strong egg and BFP!!!! At the end of this cycle

Good luck :)


----------



## Dani Rose

My OPKs are getting dark again, wtf is with that?! Ive no ov signs or pain so I'm assuming sat was def O day. Such a mind game.....


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - I'm from Ellon, but I've got a lot of family near Peterhead. I moved down to Montrose when I met my DH :)

OPK's don't work for me because I've got PCOS so I don't have much experience of them, but hopefully someone else can give you advice.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ah ok I've friends from there as does DH. I went on my p7 trip with Ellon to holland as my headmaster was from there and his wife taught at Ellon. I'm still friends with his daughter.

I dated a guy from Montrose once. Small world ;)

It's ok re the opk I'm 99% sure I O'd and il BD tomo to be safe. We aren't doing the every day BD this time TTC. Just every 3/4/5 as sperm can live long enough and it was too stressful and very non romantic having to do it all the time. X


----------



## ickle pand

It's a very small world :)

I try to BD every 2nd day in my fertile time but it never goes to plan. It's hard to get DH on board without telling him or him thinking I'm just after his swimmers lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

That's what I was worried about too as DH isn't actually bothered about #3 but says if it happens it happens. Whereas in more I want it to happen. So far he hasn't made it difficult though ;)

I think as long as he is getting some he is happy lol


----------



## tmr1234

Dani Rose said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> My DS is turning 3 in March
> 
> Boys are best :)
> 
> I'd be happy with either but think I'd be more relieved if I got another boy as my DD is hard work!Click to expand...

I would love a girl as i have 2 boys but i think it is going to be another boy as there is 10 grandkids on DH side and only 2 are girls but i will be made up with a girl. I find out in 5 days can't wait


----------



## Dani Rose

So exciting! Ive everything crossed for you ;)

My mums side are nearly all girls and my husbands all boys! We got lucky I think x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tmr- I hope you get your lil girl praying for you


----------



## mrsp1969

hi every1 hope you are all good xx afm the spotting finally stopped a few days ago but cd16 for me and no + opk last 2 cycles were cd 10/11 and af usually arrives cd22 had not a thing no tender boobs no cramps zilch i feel this is gonna be another very long avulvatory cycle:cry:


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no mrsp :( I'm sorry to hear that. Is the spotting from the soy or are do you usually have that?

Sorry I'm not up to speed with everyone yet (((hugs))) xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi dani xx idk this is my 3rd cycle on soy last 2 were fine i think i oed 10/11 cd 16 has i said and zilch lol xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Did u change the days/dose at all? How were your cycles previous to Soy? FX its a late big eggy and a BFP! :)


----------



## ja123

Oh, sorry to hear that, mrsp! I've been getting nervous about when I will ovulate this cycle (my first on soy). With the shifts forward or back that I've read about, I'm hoping I won't miss it!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ja123 - mine was early 2 days. You should know/feel it. I def did x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## ja123

Thanks, Dani Rose - I hope I will! I'm just a little nervous because I haven't been off BC for long, and ovulation last cycle was a bit delayed (I think) due to injury/ibuprofen... so I'm not as certain of my usual O date compared to those who have been tracking for a while.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How is everyone today?

I'm in a crap mood today! Everything annoying me, especially my tired 2yo who is crying over every.single.thing!!! Ahhhhhh fast forward to 8pm please!


----------



## BabyDoll123

Ladies I will like to join. Going to GNC today to get my Soy Isolavones. I am desperate now 
Wish me luck guys


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BabyDoll123 said:


> Ladies I will like to join. Going to GNC today to get my Soy Isolavones. I am desperate now
> Wish me luck guys

Wishing you luck hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Dani Rose said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm in a crap mood today! Everything annoying me, especially my tired 2yo who is crying over every.single.thing!!! Ahhhhhh fast forward to 8pm please!Click to expand...

Awe, I'm sorry hun... My soon to be 3yo son is taking a nap right now.


----------



## Dani Rose

Bedded and I'm in mine :)

Good luck Babydoll! X


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Did u change the days/dose at all? How were your cycles previous to Soy? FX its a late big eggy and a BFP! :)

hi dani xx no same dose i had not ovulated in 16 month since having the mirena coil removed i really feel im beyond help now xx


----------



## Dani Rose

So you had the coil removed and haven't O'd in 16 months since or the time you were on it? Are the drs doing anything to investigate/help if it's been that long since it was removed? I'm pretty sure they should be prescribing something if that's the case? Have you tried clomid yet or anything? Sorry for the Qs.

I had fertility help to conceive my DS so just trying to help x


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome BabyDoll!! Good luck with the soy!!

Julie I'm so sorry your cycle has been all messed up this time around!

Dani when do you plan on testing?

Hope you are all well!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm trying to hold out to 10dpo. I don't feel pg at all but I'm really trying not to "think" I am to be let down by AF. 

Too many cycles TTC DS I was convinced then crushed. I'm trying to stay cool lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose my parents in law live in FL were are you going?


----------



## Madrid98

That's the difficult one!! To keep cool under pressure with the days passing by


----------



## Dani Rose

We are staying in Kissimmee. Visiting all the parks etc. I've met some friends on FF, my DS buddy group. A few of us are meeting up.

They are all meeting in Chicago in may too so I'm trying to afford it! If I'm pg it's a no go but if not I might jump on a flight ;-) 

Madrid, I'm coping ok this cycle, so far. Ideally we want to be pg after our holiday but I'd be ecstatic if it happened sooner to spare me the TTC hell I had with my DS. Based on other ppls experiences it wasnt that bad but I have rheumatoid arthritis and was Med free TTC him, the pain was awful. 
I'm on "safe" meds this time but they not working the best x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thats a nice place to go rose


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> So you had the coil removed and haven't O'd in 16 months since or the time you were on it? Are the drs doing anything to investigate/help if it's been that long since it was removed? I'm pretty sure they should be prescribing something if that's the case? Have you tried clomid yet or anything? Sorry for the Qs.
> 
> I had fertility help to conceive my DS so just trying to help x

hi dani been down the doctor route cos of my age 42 and already having grown up children they wont refer me to a fs and my doctor wont prescribe clomid so soy is my last chance xx i think i was ovulating while having the coil has i always had ewcm but since it was taken out im not ive had all the 21 day blood tests done and they all came back anulvatory xx


----------



## Dani Rose

That's ridiculous! But I know what you are saying as I got the same treatment because I had DD already etc. They told me I needed clomid but wouldn't prescribe it. No flames please but a friend gave me some and I took it, cycle one and a bfp. I was stupid and scared but the benefit for me by far outweighed the risk. I'm not promoting this avenue though as it's dangerous. I was desperate at the time.

Drs suck sometimes x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL dr do suck sometimes.


----------



## Dani Rose

DH and my family went pretty crazy when they knew I took the risk. DH knew I had it but made me promise not to take it incase I got sick, lost a tube etc. It sat 2 months in my cupboard then one day I thought sack it and took it. DH only knew after O and I BDd through gritted teeth lol! Sore is not the word!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL, I know what you mean... Dh Don't know I'm going to take soy but I myself had to do something bc of the stupid dr wont


----------



## Dani Rose

I haven't read anything bad about soy so fx it's ok. My DH knows im
Taking it but as he wants a relaxed approach to TTC I didn't go into the ins and outs x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, I know it


----------



## tmr1234

BabyDoll123 said:


> Ladies I will like to join. Going to GNC today to get my Soy Isolavones. I am desperate now
> Wish me luck guys

Wellcome and good luck


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> That's ridiculous! But I know what you are saying as I got the same treatment because I had DD already etc. They told me I needed clomid but wouldn't prescribe it. No flames please but a friend gave me some and I took it, cycle one and a bfp. I was stupid and scared but the benefit for me by far outweighed the risk. I'm not promoting this avenue though as it's dangerous. I was desperate at the time.
> 
> Drs suck sometimes x

i would have done the same i know you can buy it on the internet but i am too scared but saying that i am getting to the point where i desperate its taken over my life for the last 18 months xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> LOL, I know what you mean... Dh Don't know I'm going to take soy but I myself had to do something bc of the stupid dr wont

lol my oh is 1 of those blokes that says if it happens it happens i told him the soy was to give me my af back cos they were up to 67 days long im praying that it works im 43 in march and said i would give up at the 18 month mark 2 cycles to go xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I know what you mean... Dh Don't know I'm going to take soy but I myself had to do something bc of the stupid dr wont
> 
> lol my oh is 1 of those blokes that says if it happens it happens i told him the soy was to give me my af back cos they were up to 67 days long im praying that it works im 43 in march and said i would give up at the 18 month mark 2 cycles to go xxClick to expand...

LOL, that not bad Hope you get your BFP soon hun... OH and I gave one of my bottles of soy to my mom since she is going through the "CHANGE OF LIFE" she sure can be bitchy sometime :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrsp I sent you a


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrsp I sent you a pm. 

Hotpink good idea I might do the same with my mum lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Dani Rose said:


> Mrsp I sent you a pm.
> 
> Hotpink good idea I might do the same with my mum lol

:haha: Well she is suppost to be taking Estrogen anyways but she can't find it anywhere in the stores so i figured soy is just the same, I'm just waiting for my Pappy to call and tell me it's working as of now, since they are on the road "My Pappy is a truck driver" so they really don't have the time to stop and really look for what she need's so if they work for her ebay here I come for more..:haha::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

Excellent. My mum works in a dr surgery and I swear menopausal women don't think they are acting weird at all. I think they are blind to their behaviour lol! 

Lucky il tell her she is crazy! ;)


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I know what you mean... Dh Don't know I'm going to take soy but I myself had to do something bc of the stupid dr wont
> 
> lol my oh is 1 of those blokes that says if it happens it happens i told him the soy was to give me my af back cos they were up to 67 days long im praying that it works im 43 in march and said i would give up at the 18 month mark 2 cycles to go xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL, that not bad Hope you get your BFP soon hun... OH and I gave one of my bottles of soy to my mom since she is going through the "CHANGE OF LIFE" she sure can be bitchy sometime :haha:Click to expand...

my ex mother in law was going threw the change but she was a bitch anyway lol xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Excellent. My mum works in a dr surgery and I swear menopausal women don't think they are acting weird at all. I think they are blind to their behaviour lol!
> 
> Lucky il tell her she is crazy! ;)

lol i will be there soon ha ha although i dont act or look nearly 43 people think im early 30s got that from my mum shes 72 and looks about 55 just wish my body would act like early 30s xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I know what you mean... Dh Don't know I'm going to take soy but I myself had to do something bc of the stupid dr wont
> 
> lol my oh is 1 of those blokes that says if it happens it happens i told him the soy was to give me my af back cos they were up to 67 days long im praying that it works im 43 in march and said i would give up at the 18 month mark 2 cycles to go xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL, that not bad Hope you get your BFP soon hun... OH and I gave one of my bottles of soy to my mom since she is going through the "CHANGE OF LIFE" she sure can be bitchy sometime :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> my ex mother in law was going threw the change but she was a bitch anyway lol xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Dani Rose said:


> Excellent. My mum works in a dr surgery and I swear menopausal women don't think they are acting weird at all. I think they are blind to their behaviour lol!
> 
> Lucky il tell her she is crazy! ;)

My mom will be 49 this month :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

My mum went a bit mental when she went through the change. I wish I'd known about soy then! She was peri-menopausal for about 10 years, when I was a teenager going through my own crazy hormonal stage. My poor dad lol!


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies,

Just did an opk strip and when it looked positive, wanted to confirm with digital. The digital was negative, but I still think the strip looks pretty good - thoughts?

Thanks!
Jennifer

P.S. This is CD 11, so ovulation may very well be early due to soy this cycle :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opkfeb2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dani Rose

Looks pretty + to me. I'd just BD BD BD and make sure covered. Vert strange the digi -


----------



## tmr1234

Ja123~ That looks + to me but my digi never said the same as my lines i got a + digi then 2 days after -digi and + lines but i ov'd on the 1st + digi good luck and get bding


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ja123 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just did an opk strip and when it looked positive, wanted to confirm with digital. The digital was negative, but I still think the strip looks pretty good - thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jennifer
> 
> P.S. This is CD 11, so ovulation may very well be early due to soy this cycle :thumbup:

Wowzers that's a + tooooo meeee :haha: Wait are you thanking me? My name is Jennifer As well:thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

ja123 that looks positive to me! Get busy hun!!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all xx getting a few twinges now and crampy cd17 had a lot ov watery cm for 3 days but no + opk af usually arrives cd22 so im at a loss unless ive ovulated late this cycle fxed xx


----------



## tmr1234

You could be about to ov good luck hun carry on with the OPK's


----------



## Dani Rose

I had a pg dream. I was showing my BFF my bfp and DH was angry as he wanted to wait to tell ppl. I woke up to pee and then actually thought I was pg for a while. Lol
My tummy cramped for ages after. Wtf. I hate TTC! Messes with your head!


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> I had a pg dream. I was showing my BFF my bfp and DH was angry as he wanted to wait to tell ppl. I woke up to pee and then actually thought I was pg for a while. Lol
> My tummy cramped for ages after. Wtf. I hate TTC! Messes with your head!

me too dani i get every symptom going and convince myself this is it them bam af shows however much i try to not symptom spot i cant help it i think i have started to go slowly insane the past 18 months xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> I had a pg dream. I was showing my BFF my bfp and DH was angry as he wanted to wait to tell ppl. I woke up to pee and then actually thought I was pg for a while. Lol
> My tummy cramped for ages after. Wtf. I hate TTC! Messes with your head!

lol i had a dream last nite tht my dog had puppys lmao i think i have gone insane x


----------



## Madrid98

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

I'd like to share this with you all once again. I hope you'll find it useful. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> You could be about to ov good luck hun carry on with the OPK's

hi traci hope you are well xx i think you could be right opks getting darker and i have a small amount of ewcm i thought i had missed it has i did not start doing them till cd14 with all the spotting hope its a big eggy lol xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I had another crazy dream too but it's a bit ott. You would all think I need help! 

Mrsp fx for a huge egg!! :)

The opk thing makes me think I missed my O now as I don't back up with digi. But I'm sure I felt O happen and my cm disappeared the next day too... Always think you miss it do you lol! Couple more days and I can poas :) 

Still zero signs at all but maybe I'm blocking them out!


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> You could be about to ov good luck hun carry on with the OPK's
> 
> hi traci hope you are well xx i think you could be right opks getting darker and i have a small amount of ewcm i thought i had missed it has i did not start doing them till cd14 with all the spotting hope its a big eggy lol xxClick to expand...

Good luck and BD BD BD!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsp1969

just been shopping lol and could not resist bought another bottle of soy x


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> You could be about to ov good luck hun carry on with the OPK's
> 
> hi traci hope you are well xx i think you could be right opks getting darker and i have a small amount of ewcm i thought i had missed it has i did not start doing them till cd14 with all the spotting hope its a big eggy lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck and BD BD BD!!!!!!!Click to expand...

 lol dtd last nite mite buy other half some cans tonite lol he always wants it 2 or 3 times [tmi lol ] when he has a drink very sneaky ov me :blush:


----------



## Dani Rose

Haha mrsp, we had a drink last night and DH fell asleep on me! Rude of him but I wasnt in the mood anyway!

Think next cycle I might temp just to see if O is when I think etc then stop again and go by my predictions! I will get some digi OPKs too!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok just went to the loo. 6dpo and very green ewcm??? Wtf is this at 6dpo! It was the type that you see before you wipe if you catch my drift?! Very neg opk yday so can't imagine it's O. FFS I was calm until this lol


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Haha mrsp, we had a drink last night and DH fell asleep on me! Rude of him but I wasnt in the mood anyway!
> 
> Think next cycle I might temp just to see if O is when I think etc then stop again and go by my predictions! I will get some digi OPKs too!

ha ha i would ov woken him up 
l just got back 12 cans ov bud lol i dont drink alcohol so pepsi for me xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Ok just went to the loo. 6dpo and very green ewcm??? Wtf is this at 6dpo! It was the type that you see before you wipe if you catch my drift?! Very neg opk yday so can't imagine it's O. FFS I was calm until this lol

i know what you mean i would never of dreamp ov checking cm 18 months ago lmao now im a pro x


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I have a question....
Is it ok to take soy again....4th cycle in a row? Im nervous...I want to do my soy again starting tonight CD3-7 like last cycle, but now im scared to. Will it cause a cyst? Is it ok to take even though I will be getting a HSG done on tuesday(cd7)??


----------



## Madrid98

I'd recommend you not to take it again Stinas. It may do more harm than good if you use it that often.


----------



## Stinas

Your right...might just take a break from soy this cycle. See if the HSG helps this cycle. 
Im just afraid of ending up with a 50+ cycle again.


----------



## Dani Rose

I read, like clomid up to 6 months in a row is ok.

I'm no dr though and in relation to cysts I've no idea. 

Sorry x


----------



## mrsp1969

the next cycle will be 4 for me but im having a break even though i bought some more today going to see if i o on my own xx


----------



## mrsp1969

well hes drunk 9 cans dani off to bed lol xx


----------



## Stinas

Could the soy regulate me? 
I just want a regular cycle for once on my own... Is that too much to ask for? Lol

I think I am just going to skip this cycle. Let's see what it brings.


----------



## tmr1234

" lady Madrid and Angle skiped a cycle and they got there BFP that month they did. I wouldn't do it longer than 3 months.

MrsP~ did the drinks work? how is the OPK's looking today?


----------



## Dani Rose

mrsp1969 said:


> well hes drunk 9 cans dani off to bed lol xx



;) good stuff!!!

I won't take Soy the cycle I'm in Florida. So that works out cycle 4 for me.

Starting to want to temp next cycle to see if my O adds up to when I think! 

Wide awake this morning, so annoying on the weekend! Mega crampy too. 7dpo, soon be test time!


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck stinas. Ive read others day O regulated them the next cycle but not sure about long term. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

$dpo for me ladies and getting excided for next cycle


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> " lady Madrid and Angle skiped a cycle and they got there BFP that month they did. I wouldn't do it longer than 3 months.
> 
> MrsP~ did the drinks work? how is the OPK's looking today?

hi traci yes they did lol xx a lot lighter today just hope i ovulated and my body did not gear upto then stop xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp- hope you Oed hun


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hey ladies took my last dose of soy last night now the wait begins


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> mrsp- hope you Oed hun

im getting really sharp twinges in my right ovary today im confused has to whether i o or not x


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrsp after a positive you can O between 12-36 hours later. They say allow up to 5 days ti be safe. Even once the opk is neg O can happen as it's the surge before O that they detect. Once Its neg it usually means O has taken place or is about too in most cases x


----------



## Dani Rose

That is why after a +opk the temp shift can be up to a couple days later on a chart. That make sense? If you got in BD ul be covered so don't worry x


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Mrsp after a positive you can O between 12-36 hours later. They say allow up to 5 days ti be safe. Even once the opk is neg O can happen as it's the surge before O that they detect. Once Its neg it usually means O has taken place or is about too in most cases x

thanx dani only been doing opks for 2 cycles still not used to them lol xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> That is why after a +opk the temp shift can be up to a couple days later on a chart. That make sense? If you got in BD ul be covered so don't worry x

 i think im well covered lol the cans did the trick lol xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh don't worry about it hun. Spermies live 5 days so ul have plenty ready to attack!

Im bent over in Pain. Tummy cramps :-( had back ache this morning. I hope it's not early AF again :-(


----------



## Madrid98

That sounds like implantation pain Dani! Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

It feels pretty intense to be that? I'm bloated and tender to touch. :(


----------



## tmr1234

It could be a really big egg that is IPing I was bloated and tender the day this bean Ip'd


----------



## Dani Rose

Ooooh. Well il not get my hopes up. My back ache was really one sided, on the right but my tummy is generally all over. Time will tell I suppose x


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Ooooh. Well il not get my hopes up. My back ache was really one sided, on the right but my tummy is generally all over. Time will tell I suppose x

fxed for you dani xx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm getting really bad pain in my ovary area that's shooting down my leg, right now. Hoping that this is the follicle finally getting ready to pop as I've only had highs on my CBFM so far.


----------



## Dani Rose

I had that at O time too ickle pand! Gl x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Dani. I often get it too so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck ickle!!

Dani it won't be long to find out!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I got a bfp with DS at 11dpo so might try and hold out x


----------



## tmr1234

Ickle~ My ov felt like that hope you are getting loads of bding in good luck.


----------



## ickle pand

Well not that much. DH is away this weekend :( DTD on Friday before he left and will be jumping him tonight when he gets home. Still no peak on my CBFM this morning :(


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is well got my fxed 4 you dani xx afm ewcm gone now so im in the 2ww just got a funny feeling its going to be a very looooooooong cycle xx


----------



## tmr1234

I hope your TWW gose fast and is the last 1.


----------



## Dani Rose

2 evapish ICs and a blaring + frer!!!! I'm preggo!!! And constipated!


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Dani!!


----------



## Dani Rose

How do I add a pic? Same as FF? Img code?


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> 2 evapish ICs and a blaring + frer!!!! I'm preggo!!! And constipated!

 wow congratulations dani happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> I hope your TWW gose fast and is the last 1.

hi traci me too the next 1 will be my last attemp after that im giving up :cry: think i will be the only 1 left in here xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Dani!! On these occasions I love to say "I told you"!! If you are using a pc you can go to Go advanced and the Attachments and from there it'll come up. Can't wait to see it!! 

Now you can join us in the pregnancy groups thread and the link is in our siggies.


----------



## tmr1234

WOW a big congrats can not wait to see pic like madrid said go to advanced then manage attachments add it there.

MrsP this is going to be your month for a BFP.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> WOW a big congrats can not wait to see pic like madrid said go to advanced then manage attachments add it there.
> 
> MrsP this is going to be your month for a BFP.

i dont think so traci i cant help but feel my problems run deeper than just not ovulating xx


----------



## ja123

YAY Dani!!! So excited for you  :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks guys. Ive now done 2 frers and 3 ICs all +++++

I hope Soy gives you all BFPS!!!

I was on my phone so no idea how to add a pic, I can add tomo tho x


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS Dani!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose Congrats once again


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks :)

Away to try sleep. Feel sick already :/ think the shock!


----------



## Tella

WOW Congrats Dani!!!! :happydance: H&H9 months!!!!! Its great to have such quick success on Soy!


----------



## xxSaffyxx

I need to add my experience of soy........................

I usually OV CD17-19 and didnt OV till CD25 when I first took Soy.
Thought it would correct itself this month by not taking them but im currently on CD21 and still no OV - not impressed.

Dunno whether to leave it to correct itself or maybe take AC?? Im worried about taking anything else now tho :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Saffy what dose and days did you do? I've read if too high a dose it can cause this... X


----------



## mrsp1969

xxSaffyxx said:


> I need to add my experience of soy........................
> 
> I usually OV CD17-19 and didnt OV till CD25 when I first took Soy.
> Thought it would correct itself this month by not taking them but im currently on CD21 and still no OV - not impressed.
> 
> Dunno whether to leave it to correct itself or maybe take AC?? Im worried about taking anything else now tho :(

hi saffy and welcome xx i ve took 3 cycles ov soy 1st 2 i ovulated cd10/11 this cycle i think it was cd 18/19 i tried ac and had my longest cycle to date 68 days it obviously did not agree with me but every1s different im having a break next cycle from soy good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Hi Dani Rose

I did

CD3 120mg
CD4 120mg
CD5 160mg
CD6 160mg
CD7 200mg

I wish I had never taken it & dunno what to do now :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Next cycle I'd take the 120 for 5 days as I was advised not to increase until cycle 2 if cycle one didn't work. And it obvi did. Too much can have the opposite effect. Maybe you just need a wee boost. I'd maybe skip a cycle then do a low dose one x


----------



## xxSaffyxx

Ok thanks Dani & Congrats on your BFP!!!!!! x

To be honest im even scared to touch it at all even on a low dose :(


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Saffy!! Try waiting until O or af comes and then you can decide on what to take next. I did take vitex (agnus cactus) this cycle when I got my bfp so it works for some people. :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome Saffy


----------



## Allieoopp

Hi ladies, I was hoping it might be okay if I jumped in on this thread. I used soy for the first time this month and am so excited! My DH and I have been married for 14 years and have TTC off and on throughout our marriage, but have not been successful. 7 or 8 years ago I had a chemical pregnancy and then this time last year I had a miscarriage. I have PCOS and don't ovulate most months, so I'm really looking forward to ovulation this month! 

I can see some signs that my body is on the right track after using the soy. My temps have been more like they should be, I'm having some twinges in both ovaries it seems and I actually have CM this time around!!!! It's not EWCM yet, but I'm thrilled! This is CD9 for me, so that's really exciting since I usually only have a tiny bit of EWCM and it's usually just for a little while on the day of O if I do O at all. 

I took my soy on CD4-8 and ramped up as I went along. I did....
CD4-5, 100mg 
CD6-7, 150mg 
CD8, 200mg

Congratulations to those who just got their BFP's! I've enjoyed reading about your journeys, although I must admit that I didn't read the whole thread. I just didn't have enough time and I think I'd probably be past O by the time I got done if I did read it all. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Saffy I agree wait and see then decide.

Allieoopp good luck :) sounds like it's working!! Fxfxfx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome and good luck Allieoopp FX for you hun


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Allieopp and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Allieoopp

Thank you for the warm welcome. I've read and read about using soy and have been looking forward to trying it. It took some doing to find it here because they evidently banned it several years ago in this country, but I finally found something with a known amount of soy iso in it, so I was able to use that. I then ordered some from the states and had it shipped to my sister and now it's on it's way to me, so if it doesn't work this month, I'll have it ready for next month. BUT, we're hoping and praying that this is our month!!!! I'll keep you updated as things move along. :)


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome Saffy & Allieopp i hope the soy brings you a fast BFP.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Welcome Saffy & Allieopp i hope the soy brings you a fast BFP.

a warm welcome to all the new soy users xx hope every1 is doing ok afm well cd22 today last 2 soy cycles af arrived on cd22 not had anything this time no cramps my boobs dont hurt at all i hope its not going to be a 68 day 1 again the only thing ive had is a itchy right boob lol not very exciting oh well the wait begins lol xx


----------



## Allieoopp

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Saffy & Allieopp i hope the soy brings you a fast BFP.
> 
> a warm welcome to all the new soy users xx hope every1 is doing ok afm well cd22 today last 2 soy cycles af arrived on cd22 not had anything this time no cramps my boobs dont hurt at all i hope its not going to be a 68 day 1 again the only thing ive had is a itchy right boob lol not very exciting oh well the wait begins lol xxClick to expand...

Thank you! I hope it's not a long one for you. My last one was 46 days and I finally ended it by taking some prochieve to make AF arrive. I hate those long ones!!!! I've had crazy cycles for years until two years ago when they suddenly got regular on their own. Now within the past 6 months I've had two of the long ones......60 days and 46 days. I guess it was good while it lasted!


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies,

I need some help - I thought I ovulated CD 11 but my temp has been all over the place since. Today is 5dpo and it dropped well below the coverline, so I just did an OPK and it's pretty close to positive. Will you check out my chart and tell me what you think? I discarded a low temp from 3dpo to get my FF crosshairs, just to make it easier to view. Very confused! :wacko:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ja- Start bding hun look to me that your Oing anytime now


----------



## tmr1234

I think your body tryed to ov but didn't and is going to try againe get dtd good luck


----------



## Dani Rose

I stopped getting new post notifications! Sorry I wasn't ignoring you. I came online to ask why you were all so quiet!


----------



## mrsp1969

well i went to the docs today for routine smear test i had cervical cancer 12 yrs ago and have to have regular smears the nurse checked my blood tests and ive ovulated the last 3 cycles with soy BUT my oh has told me hes decided he does not wnt a baby and was only doing it for me im gutted was he secretly releived every time af arrived why i was devastated im so upset but hes made up his mind looks like my journeys over xxx


----------



## Allieoopp

Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear that. I know that's got to hurt so badly. (((HUGS))) I know there's nothing I can say or do that will make it better, but I wanted you to know that my heart goes out to you and that I'll pray for you.


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dear Julie, I don't know exactly how to take that. What do you plan to do then? Are you going to leave ttc altogether?

ja123 get bd'ing!!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi esther yes i think i will have too he said if it happens it happens but its taken the joy awy for me if i got a bfp i would be thinking he dont want it af is due any time now got the cramps so shes on her way good luck with ur pregnancy i will keep popping back to see how every1s doing xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no :( I'm so sorry x


----------



## Madrid98

I understand. Take care of yourself!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> I understand. Take care of yourself!! :hugs:

we had a good talk tonite and i think i understand why he said it hes confessed that he used no contraception with his ex for 4 years and she never got pregnant shes since had 2 children i think he knows the problem is prob himself and being a man wont admit it what with male pride but thats no excuse to make me feel this way xx


----------



## Stinas

mrsp1969 - Im sorry you have to go through this!! Maybe time will change his mind? I hope nothing but the best for you!


----------



## mrsp1969

Stinas said:


> mrsp1969 - Im sorry you have to go through this!! Maybe time will change his mind? I hope nothing but the best for you!

hi thankyou stinas i dont think it will i wish he would have told me 17 months ago ive just about gone insane ttc xx


----------



## Stinas

I dont think you should give up for anyone. If you truly want a child you should have one. As women we only have a certain time frame we can have one....you dont want to regret not having one....especially when men can have a baby anytime. I have met too many people that said they wish they had just one more. Breaks my heart to hear that.


----------



## ja123

Mrsp - I'm so very sorry. Thinking of you as you process this news. 

Thanks to those who responded in regard to my OPK question. Remember a few days ago when the strips were very positive but the digital was negative? Well I just did two more - negative strip and positive digital! Good grief. I guess the lesson is bd, bd, bd... and then bd again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ja123 said:


> I guess the lesson is bd, bd, bd... and then bd again.

:haha::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## tmr1234

ja123 said:


> Mrsp - I'm so very sorry. Thinking of you as you process this news.
> 
> Thanks to those who responded in regard to my OPK question. Remember a few days ago when the strips were very positive but the digital was negative? Well I just did two more - negative strip and positive digital! Good grief. I guess the lesson is bd, bd, bd... and then bd again.

I had a + digi then the next day my ic's where + aswell as digi then 3rd day my ic's were + digi - i ov'd on the 1st + digi bd bd bd bd bd bd bd bd

Julie~ so sorry to hear that may be your OH is just scerd to be tested just incass it is him and he just dosn't want to 100% know there is some thing with his "man hood" it is stuped male pride tell him to get over it and get tested it could just be as simple as diet that needs to be changed. He could try taking mecca it is ment to incress the swimmers.


----------



## Italianmummy

I have been a reading your posts for months and finally decided to give soy and try and it worked my first cycle yayayayayayayeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance:

I took soy cd 1-5 120mg each day!


----------



## Italianmummy

This was my 17th cycle ttc and 1st with soy!


----------



## tmr1234

congrats come join the preg thread from the link of the pic in my sig


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> ja123 said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp - I'm so very sorry. Thinking of you as you process this news.
> 
> Thanks to those who responded in regard to my OPK question. Remember a few days ago when the strips were very positive but the digital was negative? Well I just did two more - negative strip and positive digital! Good grief. I guess the lesson is bd, bd, bd... and then bd again.
> 
> I had a + digi then the next day my ic's where + aswell as digi then 3rd day my ic's were + digi - i ov'd on the 1st + digi bd bd bd bd bd bd bd bd
> 
> Julie~ so sorry to hear that may be your OH is just scerd to be tested just incass it is him and he just dosn't want to 100% know there is some thing with his "man hood" it is stuped male pride tell him to get over it and get tested it could just be as simple as diet that needs to be changed. He could try taking mecca it is ment to incress the swimmers.Click to expand...

hi traci i know he wont have it done 3 times the doctor arranged it and he never went i think you are right about male pride men are so stupid sometimes i have a needle phobia[yes lol pregnancy= needles ] but ive had about 30 the last 17 months its only the nurse going through my results yd that made me think she said it was unfair ov me to beat myself up every month when i could not be the problem hence his outburst last nite oh well would be very ironic if i did get a bfp this month xx


----------



## Dani Rose

So sorry mrsp :(

Men aren't like us. My DH was happy at 2, I always wanted 3. Then we got a surprise bfp and a m/c and I was miserable. He agreed to not prevent and here I am. He still claims he was happy but will be delighted to have 3. He is more excited than me right now!

My DH had a bad sperm analysis TTC our DS and it really hit him hard so I ustand the issues of it being them. I'd say try the Mecca too. An FF friends DH did and they got a bfp!


----------



## Dani Rose

Italianmummy said:


> I have been a reading your posts for months and finally decided to give soy and try and it worked my first cycle yayayayayayayeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I took soy cd 1-5 120mg each day!

Wooo hooo I was a first timer too!!! :) congrats!


----------



## angel11

Hi ladies. Just dropping in again to see how all the soy ladies are doing. Great BFP'S!!!!

For the lady that posted about her husband getting tested - I struggled to get help here from the doctors to check my fertility, as all of them were constantly asking me whether my husband had been tested. I jokingly raised the subject to my DH a few times, but never flat out asked him. When he is worried, my DH tends to make subtle jokes to kind of test the water. 

I realised that he was scared of the results, when one day he said "Wouldn't it be funny that I stressed so many times when I was younger, and it turns out I am sterile". Knowing him, this was a definite way of getting my opinion. So I just said well, if you are sterile, then so be it. At least we know then and we can set our expectations accordingly and explore other alternatives. 

So when it eventually came to pushing to actually go and do the test, I found that wording was definitely everything. I just sat him down and said listen, it is procedure for the doctors to have the male tests prior to continuing with further tests for me as the medical aid requires this (yeah right). I also told him that its basically a formality and I just need his results to be able to get tested further. 

I opted for the casual, play it down, approach as oppose to the initial one that I wanted to use, about how much this means to me and how much I want this. I think that might have added more stress, and I definitely do think its a male pride issue. Being fertile and procreating is kind of what the man's role has been seen as years ago. 

My DH eventually went and it turned out his SA is actually quite good. I was the issue. Either way, after getting the actual guts to do it, it was quite easy. 

Good luck!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> So sorry mrsp :(
> 
> Men aren't like us. My DH was happy at 2, I always wanted 3. Then we got a surprise bfp and a m/c and I was miserable. He agreed to not prevent and here I am. He still claims he was happy but will be delighted to have 3. He is more excited than me right now!
> 
> My DH had a bad sperm analysis TTC our DS and it really hit him hard so I ustand the issues of it being them. I'd say try the Mecca too. An FF friends DH did and they got a bfp!

he wont even take painkillers so i dont think he would take mecca unless i slip it in his morning cuppa lol xx


----------



## mrsp1969

angel11 said:


> Hi ladies. Just dropping in again to see how all the soy ladies are doing. Great BFP'S!!!!
> 
> For the lady that posted about her husband getting tested - I struggled to get help here from the doctors to check my fertility, as all of them were constantly asking me whether my husband had been tested. I jokingly raised the subject to my DH a few times, but never flat out asked him. When he is worried, my DH tends to make subtle jokes to kind of test the water.
> 
> I realised that he was scared of the results, when one day he said "Wouldn't it be funny that I stressed so many times when I was younger, and it turns out I am sterile". Knowing him, this was a definite way of getting my opinion. So I just said well, if you are sterile, then so be it. At least we know then and we can set our expectations accordingly and explore other alternatives.
> 
> So when it eventually came to pushing to actually go and do the test, I found that wording was definitely everything. I just sat him down and said listen, it is procedure for the doctors to have the male tests prior to continuing with further tests for me as the medical aid requires this (yeah right). I also told him that its basically a formality and I just need his results to be able to get tested further.
> 
> I opted for the casual, play it down, approach as oppose to the initial one that I wanted to use, about how much this means to me and how much I want this. I think that might have added more stress, and I definitely do think its a male pride issue. Being fertile and procreating is kind of what the man's role has been seen as years ago.
> 
> My DH eventually went and it turned out his SA is actually quite good. I was the issue. Either way, after getting the actual guts to do it, it was quite easy.
> 
> Good luck!!

hi thankyou angel cos ov my age the docs said i would not be referred i went to see a different 1 at the practise and she agreed that she would refer me stating that they might refuse but it was a chance if his sa came back fine and he still wont go xx


----------



## tmr1234

Hi angel how is the preg going we have a soy preg thread now if you wanna join?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm quite glad the way my fertility clinic dealt with it, when we were referred they just sent out all the forms we had to fill in and we had 2 appointments, one first thing for DH to leave his sample and then another a few hours later where we saw the consultant and we got his results then. All was fine, apart from DH having tonsillitis that day and had to "find his happy place" when he was was feeling terrible lol!

I think though being NHS, they're not going to waste money doing expensive and invasive tests on a woman without doing something as simple and cheap as an SA first.


----------



## Dani Rose

I think I have seen ppl post about at home SA tests. Could be wrong but worth looking at.

Spike the cuppa ;) I would! Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD39 and spotting at 8dpo humm makes me wonder if I Oed on cd27


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Italianmummy!!!! Join us in the other thread if you like!!


----------



## ja123

Did anyone experience different ovulation pain using soy than before? I know Dani said at one point that she was able to tell physically when she ovulated. I've had some super minor cramps but nothing significant - just wondering what others experienced.


----------



## tmr1234

Mine where BAD pains with soy more so than with out it.


----------



## Allieoopp

I'm on CD11 and have been having twinges for several days and today have been feeling slightly crampy off and on throughout the day. I feel like something is happening with both ovaries, but seem to be having more twinges in the right one. That's disappointing to me as I only have one tube and it's on the LEFT side!!! I hope O will happen on the left and not the right.


----------



## ja123

This is making me nuts. I can't figure out what's happening this month. Positive OPKs CD 11 and 12 then again CD 16 and 17. But even when I put in higher temps for tomorrow and day after (CD 18 and 19), FF puts my crosshairs back at CD 12! So what to make of the second set of OPKs? Wondering if this is going to end up being an anovulatory cycle :wacko:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## tmr1234

Because you don't have 6 low temps befor it gose up (if it dose today) that is why it gives it you at cd12. The + OPK's could be picking up HCG if not ov'd i would just wait it out carry on with the opk's and bd. If you have only jusy ov'd then in a few days ff will move your ov date hopefully. Good luck


----------



## angel11

Hey tmr. Pregnancy doing great thanks but me, not so great. Have bad all day nausea and it influences my work and daily life. Started at 6 weeks and got even worse a week ago. This current post is being brought to you from a horizontal position. The only position I seem to take on these days. Doctor gave me some meds but they don't really work that great. Hoping it'll pass soon so i can enjoy pregnancy. Apart from that I am really great ful for it !!

Will pop into the pregnancy thread definitely. Have a great week ladies.


----------



## Dani Rose

My 2nd round of OPKs could have been hcg if I O'd earlier than I thought. Who knows! My O pain could have been implant and my pains before O were actually O?! I'm lost.

The only advice is to BD BD and BD lol x


----------



## tmr1234

angel11 said:


> Hey tmr. Pregnancy doing great thanks but me, not so great. Have bad all day nausea and it influences my work and daily life. Started at 6 weeks and got even worse a week ago. This current post is being brought to you from a horizontal position. The only position I seem to take on these days. Doctor gave me some meds but they don't really work that great. Hoping it'll pass soon so i can enjoy pregnancy. Apart from that I am really great ful for it !!
> 
> Will pop into the pregnancy thread definitely. Have a great week ladies.

I really feel for you Hun. I had it bad from 4weeks untill 10weeks ish morning noon and night didn't have any with my LO. Rest up and try to keep drinks going. It should pass in a few weeks but i know that seems a life time away for now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got a feeling I'm out this cycle :cry: but I'm hoping for the best my temp has drop this morning though


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I got a feeling I'm out this cycle :cry: but I'm hoping for the best my temp has drop this morning though

me to hotpink im cd 24 9dpo af arrived cd 22 last 2 cycles had major cramping and backache since yesterday although my boobs have not hurt at all this month thats a 1st but its been a strange cycle for me i started spotting cd12 just waiting for her to blow which im sure she will fxed 4 you xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I got a feeling I'm out this cycle :cry: but I'm hoping for the best my temp has drop this morning though
> 
> me to hotpink im cd 24 9dpo af arrived cd 22 last 2 cycles had major cramping and backache since yesterday although my boobs have not hurt at all this month thats a 1st but its been a strange cycle for me i started spotting cd12 just waiting for her to blow which im sure she will fxed 4 you xxClick to expand...

Have you test at all yet?


----------



## mrsp1969

no lol ive seen that many negs i dont bother just wait for af she always arrives xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, I here one that one, darn witch


----------



## Dani Rose

Fx for you both. Not out until the witch shows! ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We know that, but she always shows at some point.


----------



## Dani Rose

:( hopefully not x


----------



## Madrid98

PMA ladies!! Keep it up!!:hugs:


----------



## ja123

Dani, did you temp at all? It doesn't show on your chart if so - didn't know if you recorded it elsewhere though.


----------



## tmr1234

Keep your chin up ladys it will happen as soon as the right baby is ready.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all xx well cd25 for me i think im about 10 dpo i say think has i did not start doing opks until cd 15 with all the spotting the line was pretty dark that day then got lighter the next couple of days so i might have missed it and ovulated earlier still keep getting the cramps on and off the last 2 days i have taken a tampax to work and ws convinced af would be here when i woke but no show yet i really really hope this is it has this is my last chance with what oh said the other night fxed for us all xx


----------



## Dani Rose

No I didn't temp. DH wanted a relaxed approach to TTC, at some point I would have started temping to make sure I was Ovulating etc. I don't think he would have been grateful of the morning beeps just yet though! He hated me temping TTC DS cos I woke him up with the thermometer every morning, i'd fall asleep with it in my mouth and it kept beeping to wake me. Oooops!


----------



## Allieoopp

Oh that's funny Dani. :) My DH hasn't complained about the beep, but he does reach for the alarm clock every morning to turn it off when my thermometer beeps. The beeps are exactly the same except that the thermometer is a little quieter. Sure wish it didn't wake him up!


----------



## Allieoopp

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all xx well cd25 for me i think im about 10 dpo i say think has i did not start doing opks until cd 15 with all the spotting the line was pretty dark that day then got lighter the next couple of days so i might have missed it and ovulated earlier still keep getting the cramps on and off the last 2 days i have taken a tampax to work and ws convinced af would be here when i woke but no show yet i really really hope this is it has this is my last chance with what oh said the other night fxed for us all xx

Oh, I DO hope this is it for you!!!!! Keep us posted. I'm on the edge of my seat! :)


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> PMA ladies!! Keep it up!!:hugs:

What does PMA mean?


----------



## Allieoopp

I think maybe I O'd yesterday! That was CD12 for me and while I don't think I O'd last month, I think my body tried to around CD 14, so it moved up 2 days for me. On CD10 I had a temp dip....not quite as low as my lowest temp for the month, but it was a .5 degree drop from where it had been. Then yesterday it was back up .4 degrees from there and this morning it's .2 degrees higher. I had O pain last night beginning about 10:00 or 11:00 and it's gone this morning. We didn't BD as much as I was hoping for, but O was earlier than expected. We did get some BD in CD9, 11, and 12, so hopefully we'll catch that egg!


----------



## Dani Rose

Positive mental attitude...

My DH hated me temping, it also sent me loopy! I got too stressed out! 

Fx for O and catching the egg! X


----------



## ickle pand

Allieoopp said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> PMA ladies!! Keep it up!!:hugs:
> 
> What does PMA mean?Click to expand...

PMA = Positive Mental Attitude :)


----------



## mrsp1969

hi again xx still cramping also backache getting worse think the bitch is on her way xx


----------



## Dani Rose

:( sorry mrsp x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to here that mrsp


----------



## mrsp1969

morning all hope you are all doing well xx afm had a marathon bd last nite lol [tmi] thought for sure af would be here today but nothing no spotting no cramps mother nature being very cruel to me if she aint arrived by monday i will pluck up the courage to go buy a test fxed xx


----------



## Madrid98

Why don't you try with one of those cheap tests?


----------



## Dani Rose

Fx mrsp! Xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Why don't you try with one of those cheap tests?

i have not got any tests at all wasted that much money on them over the months i just buy 1 when my body is being cruel im going into the city on monday will get 1 from poundland lol x i wish i did have 1 its my youngest sons 9th birthday today he so wants to be a big brother .


----------



## Madrid98

Happy birthday to him!!! He's only a few months older than my son. :)

We spend too much money! I agree.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Happy birthday to him!!! He's only a few months older than my son. :)
> 
> We spend too much money! I agree.

i cant beleive it was 9 yrs ago he was conceived 1st try how things change xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope you DS gets his birthday wish, Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## Allieoopp

I got crosshairs today!!!!! WOOHOO!!!! FF says I O'd on CD11, but I believe it was CD12 because that's when I had some actual EWCM and O pain, but WOW!!!! We're covered either way as we BD'd both evenings, but WOW!!!! How exciting!!! 

Mrsp, I SO hope you get that BFP this month! What a blessing that would be and I hope your son gets his birthday wish. Sure wish I could just give you one of my cheap tests.....I'd do it in a heart beat!


----------



## mrsp1969

ive had no cramping at all today ive carried a tampax and towel around with me lol either im going to get my bfp or shes being extra cruel this month im not sure what dpo i am i ovulated cd 10/11 lst 2 cycles but was spotting till cd 14 this 1 so im lost xx


----------



## tmr1234

I really hope you get your BFP this month just wish you had a test so you could TEST!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD1 for me ladies 2 more day to try soy


----------



## tmr1234

What days are you doing and what mg?


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrsp everything crossed!! 

Hotpink eeeek! Good luck!! X


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> CD1 for me ladies 2 more day to try soy

sorry the witch got you hotpink xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Mrsp everything crossed!!
> 
> Hotpink eeeek! Good luck!! X

thanx dani im not feeling very optomistic ive still got slight cramping here and there but ive got a feeling ive had another anulvatory cycle this is what happened last time mainly the lack ov sore boobs oh well i will know either way tomorrow x


----------



## Dani Rose

I had cramps the day before and of my bfp. But i know only too well how our bodies can trick us before AF. Fx for good results tomo! X


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp everything crossed!!
> 
> Hotpink eeeek! Good luck!! X
> 
> thanx dani im not feeling very optomistic ive still got slight cramping here and there but ive got a feeling ive had another anulvatory cycle this is what happened last time mainly the lack ov sore boobs oh well i will know either way tomorrow xClick to expand...

just had a look at the diary i keep going back to my last anulvatory cycle i did not have cramps and backache so pma to me xx


----------



## Allieoopp

mrsp1969 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp everything crossed!!
> 
> Hotpink eeeek! Good luck!! X
> 
> thanx dani im not feeling very optomistic ive still got slight cramping here and there but ive got a feeling ive had another anulvatory cycle this is what happened last time mainly the lack ov sore boobs oh well i will know either way tomorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> just had a look at the diary i keep going back to my last anulvatory cycle i did not have cramps and backache so pma to me xxClick to expand...

I can't remember if you've said since I recently joined this thread and all, but have you been temping this cycle? If so, do your temps show ovulation?


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp everything crossed!!
> 
> Hotpink eeeek! Good luck!! X
> 
> thanx dani im not feeling very optomistic ive still got slight cramping here and there but ive got a feeling ive had another anulvatory cycle this is what happened last time mainly the lack ov sore boobs oh well i will know either way tomorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> just had a look at the diary i keep going back to my last anulvatory cycle i did not have cramps and backache so pma to me xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't remember if you've said since I recently joined this thread and all, but have you been temping this cycle? If so, do your temps show ovulation?Click to expand...

 hi aliie no i dont do temps just opks xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## Allieoopp

Today on FF my dotted crosshairs were moved from CD11 to CD12 and changed from dotted to solid! I was convinced that I had O'd on CD12, but FF had other ideas. Now they match. :) I'm 3DPO and feeling a bit tender in my pelvic region when I change positions. When I go from sitting to standing or standing to sitting I feel like I need to move gingerly. Unlike last month, my temps are staying nicely above my cover line too! I was up earlier than everyone else this morning and had to eat a couple of rice cakes due to some nausea.....but that's probably in my head. I want to be pregnant so badly that often times my body plays tricks on me and I have symptoms even when I'm not prego. I'm encouraged though by the tenderness I'm feeling. Haven't felt that since I was prego this time last year. :) I'll be 10DPO next Sunday and plan to start testing then, but last time I didn't get a BFP until 15 or 16DPO.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

YAY, for crosshairs.


----------



## autigers55

Welcome to the new girls!!

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Sorry I haven't been in here lately. I suffered a mc last week and couldnt deal with anything ttc, but now I am doing a little better. I decided I couldn't let a mc get me depressed, but I will miss my little angel, and decided to focus on my goal of getting pregnant no matter what and giving my dd a sibling. I have to talk to my doctor, but I think I am going to try acupuncture to help get me pregnant. I was already given some tea by a doctor who does the acupuncture and he told me to start drinking it now even though I am going through a mc.

I would like to also use soy again or even clomid, but I will also have to ask my doctor about that too because they found cysts on my ovaries and I'm afraid the soy or even clomid will make them worse. I wont be in here much since I cant start ttc until I get an actual AF, but I will be popping in every now and then. 

Good luck to you ladies and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

autigers, So sorry to hear that hun. Thought and prayers headed your way


----------



## Allieoopp

Autigers, I'm so sorry to hear that. I too had a mc last year just about this time and know just how that feels. We've been married 14 years and have never been able to have a baby, so it was completely heart breaking. I pray that your heart heals quickly and that you're able to conceive again very soon and carry the baby to term.


----------



## tmr1234

Allieppoo~ Good luck them temps are looking good. the tenderness could be due to a big and good ov.

Autigers~ Good to see you around i hope AF start soon for you and you get a sticky bean soon after take care and give that little 1 of yours lots of cuddles as she wil be the 1 to help you most.

MrsP~ Have you tested yet??????


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm so sorry Autigers :( I'm so scared of another mc it's unreal. It really plays with your mind. I hope you are ok and we are here if you need us xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

autigers55 said:


> Welcome to the new girls!!
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfps!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been in here lately. I suffered a mc last week and couldnt deal with anything ttc, but now I am doing a little better. I decided I couldn't let a mc get me depressed, but I will miss my little angel, and decided to focus on my goal of getting pregnant no matter what and giving my dd a sibling. I have to talk to my doctor, but I think I am going to try acupuncture to help get me pregnant. I was already given some tea by a doctor who does the acupuncture and he told me to start drinking it now even though I am going through a mc.
> 
> I would like to also use soy again or even clomid, but I will also have to ask my doctor about that too because they found cysts on my ovaries and I'm afraid the soy or even clomid will make them worse. I wont be in here much since I cant start ttc until I get an actual AF, but I will be popping in every now and then.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies and lots of baby dust :dust:

oh no :hugs: im so sorry autigers xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all xx well i tested and has i thought :bfn: oh well think its going to be a long 1 xx


----------



## Dani Rose

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all xx well i tested and has i thought :bfn: oh well think its going to be a long 1 xx

:(


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ Sorry about the BFN are you not only 9DPO as i think i rember you saying you was in your TWW and due af the day i go for my gender scan and thats in 5 days???
may just be to early to test


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ Sorry about the BFN are you not only 9DPO as i think i rember you saying you was in your TWW and due af the day i go for my gender scan and thats in 5 days???
> may just be to early to test

 hi traci i dont know what dpo i am i was spotting till cd14 so did not do opks till cd15 that was the darkest it got 16/17 was a lot lighter lat 3 cycles af arrived cd22 im on cd 28 today i did buy 2 tests so im going to try again on friday if af stays away now ive tested he will prob arrive xx


----------



## mrsp1969

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP~ Sorry about the BFN are you not only 9DPO as i think i rember you saying you was in your TWW and due af the day i go for my gender scan and thats in 5 days???
> may just be to early to test
> 
> hi traci i dont know what dpo i am i was spotting till cd14 so did not do opks till cd15 that was the darkest it got 16/17 was a lot lighter lat 3 cycles af arrived cd22 im on cd 28 today i did buy 2 tests so im going to try again on friday if af stays away now ive tested he will prob arrive xxClick to expand...

she will arrive lol my s is stuck on keyboard xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

One more day left and i'll be taking soy this cycle, I'm getting so excited.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> One more day left and i'll be taking soy this cycle, I'm getting so excited.

Oh, I know how you feel! I was so excited too! I could hardly stand to wait until day 4 and was really tempted to take it early, but I wanted a really strong egg and follicle since I think that I do occasionally O but do so weakly. So I hung in there and waited it out, but OH it was HARD!!!! But I DID indeed O and it even moved it up by 2 days. WOW!!!! And people say that you can expect to O 5-9 days after you finish taking it, but I O'd on CD12 after taking my last dose the morning of CD8, so that's just 4 days. 

I didn't have very many side effects. I did have a tiny bit of a headache a couple of days, but nothing that really caused me a problem. I was a bit edgy, but not as much as PMS is for me. The biggest thing I noticed was that it totally took away my appetite and I experienced some nausea.....but it wasn't really bad. I didn't even mention it to my DH. But 2 or 3 days after I stopped taking it that went away, and the other symptoms stopped as soon as I stopped the soy. I began to look and see if I could find a reason for the lack of appetite and read that something in it binds to something in your intestines that has to do with hunger and suppresses the appetite in some people. Can't remember the specifics, but it sounded harmless to me. 

I've read that lots of people like to take their soy iso at night to avoid side effects, but I took mine in the morning. I read somewhere that your body can more readily use the hormones during the day when you're awake so they're more effective, so I took them in the A.M. 

I'll stop rattling on now. :) I'm so excited to test that I can hardly wait and I don't really have anyone to talk to about TTC or Soy Iso. Guess that's why I'm so chatty on here. I hope all goes well for you and that you don't have side effects. I hope it causes you to have a good strong O without having to wait a long time and that you catch that eggy!!!!!!


----------



## Allieoopp

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP~ Sorry about the BFN are you not only 9DPO as i think i rember you saying you was in your TWW and due af the day i go for my gender scan and thats in 5 days???
> may just be to early to test
> 
> hi traci i dont know what dpo i am i was spotting till cd14 so did not do opks till cd15 that was the darkest it got 16/17 was a lot lighter lat 3 cycles af arrived cd22 im on cd 28 today i did buy 2 tests so im going to try again on friday if af stays away now ive tested he will prob arrive xxClick to expand...

Last year when I was pregnant, I didn't test positive until 15 or 16DPO. Maybe it's just a little early.


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP~ Sorry about the BFN are you not only 9DPO as i think i rember you saying you was in your TWW and due af the day i go for my gender scan and thats in 5 days???
> may just be to early to test
> 
> hi traci i dont know what dpo i am i was spotting till cd14 so did not do opks till cd15 that was the darkest it got 16/17 was a lot lighter lat 3 cycles af arrived cd22 im on cd 28 today i did buy 2 tests so im going to try again on friday if af stays away now ive tested he will prob arrive xxClick to expand...
> 
> Last year when I was pregnant, I didn't test positive until 15 or 16DPO. Maybe it's just a little early.Click to expand...

my last pregnancy af was 3 weeks late i kept getting negs then also xx


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ On the the 5th of feb you said you was just in your TWW if you look back to page382 so i hope it is just early for you as if the 5th was 1DPO you will only be 8DPO today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> One more day left and i'll be taking soy this cycle, I'm getting so excited.
> 
> Oh, I know how you feel! I was so excited too! I could hardly stand to wait until day 4 and was really tempted to take it early, but I wanted a really strong egg and follicle since I think that I do occasionally O but do so weakly. So I hung in there and waited it out, but OH it was HARD!!!! But I DID indeed O and it even moved it up by 2 days. WOW!!!! And people say that you can expect to O 5-9 days after you finish taking it, but I O'd on CD12 after taking my last dose the morning of CD8, so that's just 4 days.
> 
> I didn't have very many side effects. I did have a tiny bit of a headache a couple of days, but nothing that really caused me a problem. I was a bit edgy, but not as much as PMS is for me. The biggest thing I noticed was that it totally took away my appetite and I experienced some nausea.....but it wasn't really bad. I didn't even mention it to my DH. But 2 or 3 days after I stopped taking it that went away, and the other symptoms stopped as soon as I stopped the soy. I began to look and see if I could find a reason for the lack of appetite and read that something in it binds to something in your intestines that has to do with hunger and suppresses the appetite in some people. Can't remember the specifics, but it sounded harmless to me.
> 
> I've read that lots of people like to take their soy iso at night to avoid side effects, but I took mine in the morning. I read somewhere that your body can more readily use the hormones during the day when you're awake so they're more effective, so I took them in the A.M.
> 
> I'll stop rattling on now. :) I'm so excited to test that I can hardly wait and I don't really have anyone to talk to about TTC or Soy Iso. Guess that's why I'm so chatty on here. I hope all goes well for you and that you don't have side effects. I hope it causes you to have a good strong O without having to wait a long time and that you catch that eggy!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun, I'm going to take them in the morning as well.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ On the the 5th of feb you said you was just in your TWW if you look back to page382 so i hope it is just early for you as if the 5th was 1DPO you will only be 8DPO today

oh your right traci doh im a bit thick lol im i have been cramping since weds last week still no sign ov af its being cruel my last af started 16th jan so today is 28 last 3 were 22 im confused lol xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope you are all well xx afm the cramping seems to have stopped but ive woken up with a stonking cold [great ] week off work and im ill lol ,im having a blood test today to check whether i ovulated i feel that its going to come back as anuvatory but at least ive tried to get pregnant i would not have wanted to get a few years down the line and have regrets for not trying xx hotpink >> hope everything gos well with soy is it your 1st dose today fxed xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Still time then mrsp :)

Fx

I added my tests today to my siggy. Im confused, Even if I O'd 2 days earlier at cd10, id still be 19dpo and my digi says 3+ weeks since conception... That means 5+ weeks pg... And I am not that.... The frer has barely a control line now. Confused!


----------



## ickle pand

Dani - it could just be you have higher levels of HCG than normal for the DPO that you are. It could be twins lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

This is what is worrying me! I am not testing anymore! My Ics looked fainter yday and today, they suck!


----------



## tmr1234

Step away from the test and stop testing you are preg!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

tmr1234 said:


> Step away from the test and stop testing you are preg!!!


Defo that's me done!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose I agree with tmr

Afm CD3 and first day of soy


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thank you Rose


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Afm CD3 and first day of soy

Yeah for finally getting to start your soy!!! I'm so glad for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Afm CD3 and first day of soy
> 
> Yeah for finally getting to start your soy!!! I'm so glad for you!Click to expand...

I'm excited to see what happens Took them this morning so far so good


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all xx well ive had blood test taken but the nurse says if im having cramps then i did ovulate got 2 wait till friday for results i will test on friday if still no af x


----------



## autigers55

Dani - If your only 4wks and getting a 3+, I would definitely be thinking about twins. :)

Hotpink - Good luck with soy!!

mrsp - Hope you get good news Friday!!


----------



## Allieoopp

Dani, what cycle days did you take your soy and how many mg did you use?


----------



## tmr1234

Allieoopp~ If you do not get a BFP going from them temps i will eat my hat Your chart looks like 1 of the best i have seen in ages.


----------



## Allieoopp

tmr1234 said:


> Allieoopp~ If you do not get a BFP going from them temps i will eat my hat Your chart looks like 1 of the best i have seen in ages.

TMR, thank you so much....that's so encouraging! I haven't looked at very many charts besides my own, so I don't have a lot to compare it to. I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard because I'm def. having symptoms. BUT, after 14 years of marriage and no babies, it's kinda hard to believe it could really be happening. I've had my hopes dashed so many times. And then there's that chart.....and it looks so good!!! And I keep crying over everything and my husband doesn't know what to do with me because I'm not someone who usually cries a lot. LOL And my son (we adopted both of our kids) wants a baby brother so badly and is analyzing my every move. He remembers what it was like last year when I was pregnant (I m/c at 8 wks) and when I bought crackers the other day he kept pressing me, asking what they were for and why I bought them because we don't normally have them. 

Sunday I'll be 10dpo and plan to start testing. We'll be celebrating our 14th wedding anniversary that day and I'd love to wrap the test up and give it to my DH. If I AM pregnant, even if it doesn't show by Sun., I should surely know by the 25th and that would be wonderful. That's the day last year that I began to lose our baby and it would be so wonderful to have such a joyful thing to celebrate rather than just remembering that agony and heartbreak. Wouldn't that just be like something God would do......by turning my mourning into gladness???

BTW, I was confused as to how you had looked at my chart because I couldn't figure out how to link it into my siggy and then I moused over my ticker and clicked and saw that it was already there! Cool!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Second Day of Soy and I feel Great ladies.


----------



## tmr1234

Allieoopp said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Allieoopp~ If you do not get a BFP going from them temps i will eat my hat Your chart looks like 1 of the best i have seen in ages.
> 
> TMR, thank you so much....that's so encouraging! I haven't looked at very many charts besides my own, so I don't have a lot to compare it to. I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard because I'm def. having symptoms. BUT, after 14 years of marriage and no babies, it's kinda hard to believe it could really be happening. I've had my hopes dashed so many times. And then there's that chart.....and it looks so good!!! And I keep crying over everything and my husband doesn't know what to do with me because I'm not someone who usually cries a lot. LOL And my son (we adopted both of our kids) wants a baby brother so badly and is analyzing my every move. He remembers what it was like last year when I was pregnant (I m/c at 8 wks) and when I bought crackers the other day he kept pressing me, asking what they were for and why I bought them because we don't normally have them.
> 
> Sunday I'll be 10dpo and plan to start testing. We'll be celebrating our 14th wedding anniversary that day and I'd love to wrap the test up and give it to my DH. If I AM pregnant, even if it doesn't show by Sun., I should surely know by the 25th and that would be wonderful. That's the day last year that I began to lose our baby and it would be so wonderful to have such a joyful thing to celebrate rather than just remembering that agony and heartbreak. Wouldn't that just be like something God would do......by turning my mourning into gladness???
> 
> BTW, I was confused as to how you had looked at my chart because I couldn't figure out how to link it into my siggy and then I moused over my ticker and clicked and saw that it was already there! Cool!Click to expand...


I really hope the soy gives you the longed for baby so cute your ds doing that mine can not wait untill sat to find out if he will have a sister this time.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Second Day of Soy and I feel Great ladies.

So glad to hear it! Hope it stays that way......it did for me. Well, mostly. ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

Allieoopp said:


> Dani, what cycle days did you take your soy and how many mg did you use?

I did cd5-9 and 120mg. Same days I used clomid with DS and my dose was 50mg so I kept it similar :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Second Day of Soy and I feel Great ladies.

:) :)


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Allieoopp~ If you do not get a BFP going from them temps i will eat my hat Your chart looks like 1 of the best i have seen in ages.
> 
> TMR, thank you so much....that's so encouraging! I haven't looked at very many charts besides my own, so I don't have a lot to compare it to. I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard because I'm def. having symptoms. BUT, after 14 years of marriage and no babies, it's kinda hard to believe it could really be happening. I've had my hopes dashed so many times. And then there's that chart.....and it looks so good!!! And I keep crying over everything and my husband doesn't know what to do with me because I'm not someone who usually cries a lot. LOL And my son (we adopted both of our kids) wants a baby brother so badly and is analyzing my every move. He remembers what it was like last year when I was pregnant (I m/c at 8 wks) and when I bought crackers the other day he kept pressing me, asking what they were for and why I bought them because we don't normally have them.
> 
> Sunday I'll be 10dpo and plan to start testing. We'll be celebrating our 14th wedding anniversary that day and I'd love to wrap the test up and give it to my DH. If I AM pregnant, even if it doesn't show by Sun., I should surely know by the 25th and that would be wonderful. That's the day last year that I began to lose our baby and it would be so wonderful to have such a joyful thing to celebrate rather than just remembering that agony and heartbreak. Wouldn't that just be like something God would do......by turning my mourning into gladness???
> 
> BTW, I was confused as to how you had looked at my chart because I couldn't figure out how to link it into my siggy and then I moused over my ticker and clicked and saw that it was already there! Cool!Click to expand...

i reaqlly hope it is good news for you fxed xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all well still no af for me :shrug: if its going to be another long 1 i hope its less than 68 days the nurse phoned me up today about rebooking my smear she said if ive not got a bfp by monday then my cycle was prob anulvatory i was going to test friday but think i will wait till monday to be sure xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope sure hope it does Allie


----------



## Allieoopp

Dani Rose said:


> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Dani, what cycle days did you take your soy and how many mg did you use?
> 
> I did cd5-9 and 120mg. Same days I used clomid with DS and my dose was 50mg so I kept it similar :)Click to expand...

Well, you'll have to keep us posted on whether you've got one or two little beans in there. :) Makes me slightly nervous hearing about your levels and the possibility of twins. I took my soy one day earlier and at a higher dose. YIKES!!!!


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Second Day of Soy and I feel Great ladies.

fxed xx the only side effect i had was insomnia for the i usually sleep like a log but did have problems for the 5 days taking soy xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mrsp I have insomnia anyways and I feel more tired at night now.


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Mrsp I have insomnia anyways and I feel more tired at night now.

lol it must have a reverse effect xx


----------



## tmr1234

Allieoopp said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Dani, what cycle days did you take your soy and how many mg did you use?
> 
> I did cd5-9 and 120mg. Same days I used clomid with DS and my dose was 50mg so I kept it similar :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'll have to keep us posted on whether you've got one or two little beans in there. :) Makes me slightly nervous hearing about your levels and the possibility of twins. I took my soy one day earlier and at a higher dose. YIKES!!!!Click to expand...

I took it 1-5 and 200mg a day and only have 1 in there


----------



## Allieoopp

tmr1234 said:


> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Dani, what cycle days did you take your soy and how many mg did you use?
> 
> I did cd5-9 and 120mg. Same days I used clomid with DS and my dose was 50mg so I kept it similar :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'll have to keep us posted on whether you've got one or two little beans in there. :) Makes me slightly nervous hearing about your levels and the possibility of twins. I took my soy one day earlier and at a higher dose. YIKES!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I took it 1-5 and 200mg a day and only have 1 in thereClick to expand...

Well, that's reassuring! Thanks.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Mrsp I have insomnia anyways and I feel more tired at night now.
> 
> lol it must have a reverse effect xxClick to expand...

I hope that's the case, DH is loving it as of right now since I am snuggled up to him when he goes to bed.


----------



## mrsp1969

good luck all xx well i now have the runs lol hope it gets better x :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> good luck all xx well i now have the runs lol hope it gets better x :wacko:

Sorry to hear this hope it takes it easy on you.


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> good luck all xx well i now have the runs lol hope it gets better x :wacko:

I had that just befor my BFP you should be about 11DPO today :test:


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> good luck all xx well i now have the runs lol hope it gets better x :wacko:
> 
> I had that just befor my BFP you should be about 11DPO today :test:Click to expand...

hi traci ur rite but im too scared i know that sounds stupid but this is my last chance xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Allieoopp said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Dani, what cycle days did you take your soy and how many mg did you use?
> 
> I did cd5-9 and 120mg. Same days I used clomid with DS and my dose was 50mg so I kept it similar :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'll have to keep us posted on whether you've got one or two little beans in there. :) Makes me slightly nervous hearing about your levels and the possibility of twins. I took my soy one day earlier and at a higher dose. YIKES!!!!Click to expand...


I did an ic today and the test line Is darker than control. I never got that with DS and I tested to 8 weeks atleast. Eeeeeekk


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no mrsp... I'd defo test!


----------



## Allieoopp

Mrsp, I agree with Dani. If you test and it's a BFP, you can get excited. If it's a BFN, it would still be early and you could test again later. :)


----------



## mrsp1969

well i tested and bfn :cry:


----------



## tmr1234

So sorry about the BFN


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Damn soy did it I know so MY BOOBS ARE KILLING ME OUCH.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> So sorry about the BFN

im trying to be positive with my last son i did not get a pos until i was 7 +2 wks so im not out yet lol xx


----------



## tmr1234

I realy hope you get your BFP can you not talk your OH in to carry on trying?


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> I realy hope you get your BFP can you not talk your OH in to carry on trying?

we had a talk about it he said he does not like seeing me upset every month we dont use any contraception so i suppose i will be ntnp we did that for 14 months and it never happened i think 1 of us has a problem that will will never know about he wont have tests and i cannott be referred and we cant afford to go private im 43 in 3 weeks i think its time to give up xx ive read ov people giving up and it happens just hope i can be 1 ov those lucky 1s


----------



## Allieoopp

Mrsp, I'm sorry about the BFN, but it IS still early, so there's still hope for this cycle.


Has anyone experienced a lot of emotional upheaval while on the soy? I'm crying over everything and am just miserable in general and fussing at everyone at my house over everything. I'm not liking this part too much.


----------



## Dani Rose

I was hormonal on my soy cycle but could have been the hormones. I'm hormonal today as DH is p*ssing me off!!! What a d*ck!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## tmr1234

I was emotional the month i got my BFp cryed at any thing and every thing


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh yesterday DH p*ssed me off so bad i wasn't going to make him dinner, but i gave in.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Oh yesterday DH p*ssed me off so bad i wasn't going to make him dinner, but i gave in.

Haha I made bacon sandwiches for me and DS and didn't make for DH. He was p*ssed but do I care?!

We made up now! ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We are so bad some times


----------



## ja123

So I *might* be on my way to a soy BFP. I tested this afternoon.. not FMU but held two hours... and there was the faintest of faint lines! I'm attaching a photo but it's pretty difficult to see. I'm 8-10dpo, so fx that it gets darker!!
 



Attached Files:







superfaint.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Dani Rose

I see it!!' woooo hoooo!!

Hotpink he started it! Lol, so mature! ;)


----------



## ja123

Dani, how long after you got a pos FRER did you get a pos digi?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i see it too JA! GL :dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

I didn't do a digi until a week later. But I've seen ppl get a ++ the same or next day x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I see it and I'm on my phone

Rose your right DH did start It but I finished it :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

Haha too right !! ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I always have to finish it.


----------



## tmr1234

Ja123~ I see it i think you got your self a BFP Hunny can not wait to see the lins go darker. I got a + FRER and a neg digi then the day after i got a + digi i think i was 11dpo when i got the + digi.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all fxed for you jai xx afm still no af but i had my blood test reults back and its has i thought i have had another anulvatory cycle good luck to every1 hope you get your bfp and good luck to all who are waiting for there arrivals im done and bowing out its been good to get to know you all but i cant do it anymore xxxx :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear that Mrsp


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry mrsp :(


----------



## ja123

Positive digi this morning! I really can't believe it yet!
 



Attached Files:







posdigi.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Omg Ja congrats hun


----------



## minnoway

Congrats, *ja123*!!!! So happy and excited for you :)

I'm a short-time lurker on this thread. This is my first time posting on the board. I've just started Soy last night (80 mg), tonight will be day 2, and I plan on upping the dosage gradually: 80, 100, 100, 120, 120? I'm doing days 2-6.

I have a hx of long anovulatory cycles (years of BC use), with my most recent being 60 days with AF brought on only with the help or Provera. Looking forward to getting to know you all! FX'd to join many of you soon in a SOY BFP!!


----------



## autigers55

mrsp - Sorry to hear that. :(

ja123 - Congrats!!!

tmr - I see that your having another boy and I love the name you have picked out! :)

minnoway - Welcome!!

Seeing all these soy bfp's makes me want to use it again and hopefully get another soy bfp myself, but I dont know if I can yet. :(


----------



## Stinas

Congrats ja123!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Ja123~ Congrats are you gunna join us in the preg sec?

Minnoway~ Wellcome and good luck hope the soy is as lucky for you.

Autigers~ Yes we are having another boy i realy thort i seen the 3 whit lines but there was no mistaking the winky he ketp grabing hold of it proper little boy lol. How are you doing? I would ask your doc about useing it or try a very small mg of it. Good luck hun i realy hope you get that sticky bean soon.:hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Wooooo hoooo for bfp!!! Congrats ja!

Tmr lovely name for your boy :)


----------



## Allieoopp

Congrats Ja!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats ja123!!! Please join us in the preggos thread :winkwink:


----------



## ja123

Madrid - which thread is that?


----------



## autigers55

tmr - Lol, he is definitely a typical little boy. 

I am doing good, just ready for my bleeding to finally stop. It's been 17 days since my mc and it seems like it never wants to end, but at least it is trying because I am only spotting now. :wacko: I will be talking to my doctor tomorrow about what to do, maybe he will be willing to let me try clomid finally. I just want the ok to start trying again because I am ready now. I am more determined than ever to get pregnant and have me a healthy baby. If my doctor doesnt want me using soy or clomid, then I am seeing about getting acupuncture. The doctor I am considering for the acupuncture gave me some tea to start drinking now to help get me pregnant and I just hope it works.


----------



## tmr1234

Autigers~ I really like your PMA you will soon have a sticky bean in there. i can not wait to see your BFP. 

Ja~ if you click on eather mine or madrids sig the pic of a baby in a pod it will take you there.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp has dropped really low ladies and still no +opk


----------



## alin3boys

Firstly congratulations on the bfp's

Do you mind if i jump aboard im not due till around 3rd march but am going to invest in some soy for my next cycle and use the cbfm

A bit about me im ali 42 this year married to paul 42 this year,we have 5 boys ages 11,9,7,4,2 this year and we are trying to concieve our 6th and final baby,my 1st ds was concieved on 1st round of clomid after trying for 6 years to concieve and then other 4 were concieved naturally with help of cbfm,we have not been ttc but not preventing either since ds was born 15 months ago so thought since we were now trying because of our age would try the soy to make my eggs healther and stronger and hopefully concieve quicker.

I ued to have a regular 28 day cycle but bit worried as past 6 months have ranged from19 days to 44 daysso hoping not the menopause looming lol.


----------



## tmr1234

alin~ wellcome hope the soy works well for you wow 5 boys i thort i would go mad with 3 lol


----------



## autigers55

tmr - I hope I get to see a bfp soon too!! I dont know if I said anything in here, but there is a chance I might be getting a job and I told myself that I think my mc was a blessing in disguise because if I was pregnant, I probably would have never been able to get a job, but now, there is a very good chance I will have a job here soon. So I have been thinking that maybe this was the plan all along, get a job and then get pregnant. :)

alin - Good luck with soy and I really hope it helps you. Soy helped me, but sadly I had a mc, but really hoping I can use it again soon. :)


----------



## tmr1234

Congrats on the job i hope you get it Hun.


----------



## mrsp1969

welcome alin3boys im also 42 ttc my 4th next cycle will be 18 for me currently in a anulvatory cycle waiting for af cd35 fxed the soy helps ive taken it for 3 months 1st 2 were fine 3rd is anulvatory xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ are you sure it is anulvatory and not that you had bloods done at the wrong time? with my LO they said i didn't ov but i did as he is here.


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, it looks like AF has arrived earlier than expected. :cry: I'm only 12DPO and have never had such a short LP. So I guess that means I had an 11 day LP? That seems pretty short! My temps dipped a little (3/10 of a degree but still 7/10 above my cover line) at 9DPO but were back up the next day and then yesterday they were back down to the same temp and then back up 1/10 of a degree this morning. I noticed yesterday that my cervix suddenly seemed open and then I had a tiny bit of almost EWCM and then last night I began to spot little. Now today it looks like AF is here. And it's our anniversary to top it off. Man, I'm having a GREAT day.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry Allieopp!! :hugs: Maybe take vitamin b6 for this cycle you've just started.


----------



## Allieoopp

When do you start that? Do you take it certain days, or all the time to lengthen the LP?


----------



## Madrid98

I took from the beginning of the cycle and only stopped about 2 days after I had my bfp.


----------



## Allieoopp

How much did you take? I'm going to have to look around for something here. There's so little selection and they're so expensive here. Wish I'd had my sister send me some when she sent me my soy. Now I'll have to hunt around really fast and pay through the nose for it. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I have O'ed what do you ladies think about my chart so far?


----------



## Allieoopp

Looks like it to me, but more temps will confirm it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Looks like it to me, but more temps will confirm it.

that's was what i was thinking


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ are you sure it is anulvatory and not that you had bloods done at the wrong time? with my LO they said i didn't ov but i did as he is here.

hi traci i have been thinking that myself with my last anulvatory cycle i had no pms or symptoms ov it arriving the cramping now comes and gos and i have felt quite off it the last 3 days fxed i mite not yet be out xx


----------



## autigers55

Hotpink - It looks like you may have O'd on cd 9, but I would still continue to use opks for a little while because your temp is still a little low. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Stinas

HOtpink - dont get too excited.....give it a while and keep using OPK....look at my weirdo chart(CD 9 & 16)...i have had 2 smiley OPK so far...and still no O. I hope you O....but just in case...keep bd. fx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

autigers55 said:


> Hotpink - It looks like you may have O'd on cd 9, but I would still continue to use opks for a little while because your temp is still a little low. Good Luck!!!

I was planning on keep on testing with OPK's anyways thanks hun


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> HOtpink - dont get too excited.....give it a while and keep using OPK....look at my weirdo chart(CD 9 & 16)...i have had 2 smiley OPK so far...and still no O. I hope you O....but just in case...keep bd. fx

Oh, I'm not getting that excited my opk's did this last cycle as well.


----------



## alin3boys

have found isoflavones in 100mg tablets for £10.95 each bottle 90 tablets,what u girls think


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

alin3boys said:


> have found isoflavones in 100mg tablets for £10.95 each bottle 90 tablets,what u girls think

where at?


----------



## alin3boys

here im in uk

https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx?gclid=CNbEm4SMsK4CFRR8fAodVDOwPw


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

alin3boys said:


> here im in uk
> 
> https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx?gclid=CNbEm4SMsK4CFRR8fAodVDOwPw

thank you


----------



## alin3boys

just ordered them


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you darlin, hope they help you.


----------



## tmr1234

Allie~ Sorry af turned up your chart looked so good as well. I only have an 11 day LP so it is ok.

MrsP~ Have you tested?

Alin~ Is it just soy or outher things? ok just looked looks good hope they work for you.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Allie~ Sorry af turned up your chart looked so good as well. I only have an 11 day LP so it is ok.
> 
> MrsP~ Have you tested?
> 
> Alin~ Is it just soy or outher things? ok just looked looks good hope they work for you.

hi traci i tested on friday and it was bfn i dont buy hpt in bulk anymore lol im going to test again friday is it possible to ovulate on or after cd26 im on cd37 today but am clutching at straws that i maybe ovulated really late and that is why i got a bfn has i would only have been about 6/8 dpo xx


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies sorry I've been awol been really really busy but I got a bfp this morning this was my 3rd cycle on Soy. I still don't believe it it was very very faint. digi test tomorrow for me xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats :)


----------



## Allieoopp

Congrats on your BFP Random!


----------



## mrsp1969

congratulations xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp rised again this morning :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Mrsp~ yes you could of ov'd that late good luck i have every thing crossed for you.

Random~ Congrats i got my BFP on my 3rd cycle of soy. 

Hotpink~ did you get a + opk today? Good luck and keep bding i don't hink you have ov'd yet but close to it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes after I wrote my temp rised again grrr


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Mrsp~ yes you could of ov'd that late good luck i have every thing crossed for you.
> 
> Random~ Congrats i got my BFP on my 3rd cycle of soy.
> 
> Hotpink~ did you get a + opk today? Good luck and keep bding i don't hink you have ov'd yet but close to it.

thankyou traci im really hoping this is whats happened xx


----------



## autigers55

random - Congrats!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Yes after I wrote my temp rised again grrr

Re you taking you temp asoon as you wake befor doing any thing?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tmr1234 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Yes after I wrote my temp rised again grrr
> 
> Re you taking you temp asoon as you wake befor doing any thing?Click to expand...

Yes I am


----------



## Stinas

randomxx - Congrats!!!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every1 is doing ok xx afm cd39 and i have loads ov ewcm im confused now last 1 must have been anulvatory is it possible to ovulate even if ive missed the witch xx


----------



## tmr1234

Yes you can as you ov then get af.

Hot looks like you may ov today


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Yes you can as you ov then get af.
> 
> Hot looks like you may ov today

hi thanks traci yd had more ewcm than ive ever had and really bad stomach pains today still have ewcm and mild cramps also feel a bit sick but getting neg opks this cycle has really p***** me off lol xx


----------



## autigers55

mrsp - Is it possible that you are just now fixing to O? Sometimes soy can mess with your cycle and make is shorter or longer. Good luck if it is O and hope you catch an egg!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I dont know tmr i think o was yesturday

CM is dry


----------



## tmr1234

The cm can get so thin at ov time that it seems like you have none but there will be some in the right places.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh okay, that does make since now that I think about my right ovary hurt so bad I had to make me a hot pad


----------



## Stinka10

First cycle using soy....took 200mg cd 3-7 now waiting. Usually have regular cycles with ov being on 13th or 14th. We have been ttc since Oct 2010. Dr's say everything looks good so trying any and everthing and hoping it works. Also trying EPO, Robitussin, and B6 along with prenates and Folic prescribed by dr. Going back to Doc's next month if no bfp.


----------



## tmr1234

Hot~ can't wait to see what your temps do today.

MrsP~ i think you may be about to ov as well or all the ewcm could be due to a BFP carry on with the OPK's and see if you get a +.

Stinka~ Good luck it took 3 months of soy for me to get my BFP but some like dani get it 1st month.


----------



## alin3boys

Moring ladies well af has turned up early again really not sure whats going on with my cycles as used to be a regular 28 day girl but last few months have been all over the place


july 28 days,aug 40 days,sept 32 days,oct 19 days,nov 43 days,jan 31 days and feb 23 days

i am 42 next so hoping nothing to do with menopause,on a positive note i have my cbfm at the ready and hoping the soya is going to turn up today so can start tomorrow


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome alin3boys


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tmr- you take a look at my temp now :haha:


----------



## alin3boys

thankyou for the welcome,my soya isoflavones and clearblue moniter test sticks have just come through post so all set for 1st month officially ttc baby no 6 woohoo.

Am going to do 100mg days 2-3,150mg days 4-5 and 200mg day 6


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Hot~ can't wait to see what your temps do today.
> 
> MrsP~ i think you may be about to ov as well or all the ewcm could be due to a BFP carry on with the OPK's and see if you get a +.
> 
> Stinka~ Good luck it took 3 months of soy for me to get my BFP but some like dani get it 1st month.

hi traci still no + opk but very wet[tmi] i dare not test i could not bare to see another bfn think i will leave it 2 weeks if af dont arrive incase i did ovulate xx


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> thankyou for the welcome,my soya isoflavones and clearblue moniter test sticks have just come through post so all set for 1st month officially ttc baby no 6 woohoo.
> 
> Am going to do 100mg days 2-3,150mg days 4-5 and 200mg day 6

Welcome alin3boys! 

Last month was my first month to try soy and I did the same dosage you're planning, except that I took it CD's 4-8. I didn't get a BFP, but I did O, which is pretty rare for me. I also O'd earlier than I expected to on day 12, so be watchful just in case....don't want to miss that eggy! 

Today is CD4 and I took my first dose of soy. Looks like we'll be pretty close together this cycle! Oh, and I'm 40 and TTC #1. Nice to have you join the thread. :)


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> thankyou for the welcome,my soya isoflavones and clearblue moniter test sticks have just come through post so all set for 1st month officially ttc baby no 6 woohoo.
> 
> Am going to do 100mg days 2-3,150mg days 4-5 and 200mg day 6
> 
> Welcome alin3boys!
> 
> Last month was my first month to try soy and I did the same dosage you're planning, except that I took it CD's 4-8. I didn't get a BFP, but I did O, which is pretty rare for me. I also O'd earlier than I expected to on day 12, so be watchful just in case....don't want to miss that eggy!
> 
> Today is CD4 and I took my first dose of soy. Looks like we'll be pretty close together this cycle! Oh, and I'm 40 and TTC #1. Nice to have you join the thread. :)Click to expand...

i will be 43 in 2 weeks nice to have sum more over the hillys lol xx


----------



## alin3boys

Thanks for the welcome 

Allie - I will be using cbfm as well so hope will catch eggy,my last 2 boys now almost 4 and 15 months were concieved on cycles 1 and 3 with the cbfm.

mrsp - lol at over the hillys,people think i am mad to want another at my age let alone no 6,i was a late starter it took 6 years to concieve my 1st with help of clomid so was 31 when had him

can i just ask my tablets are 100mg per tablet so if i break in half will that give me 50mg

ali


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Allie - I will be using cbfm as well so hope will catch eggy,my last 2 boys now almost 4 and 15 months were concieved on cycles 1 and 3 with the cbfm.
> 
> mrsp - lol at over the hillys,people think i am mad to want another at my age let alone no 6,i was a late starter it took 6 years to concieve my 1st with help of clomid so was 31 when had him
> 
> can i just ask my tablets are 100mg per tablet so if i break in half will that give me 50mg
> 
> ali

my eldest is 23 then one 20 youngest is 9 even my doc asked y i want another been trying 18 months now :cry: xx good luck


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Allie - I will be using cbfm as well so hope will catch eggy,my last 2 boys now almost 4 and 15 months were concieved on cycles 1 and 3 with the cbfm.
> 
> mrsp - lol at over the hillys,people think i am mad to want another at my age let alone no 6,i was a late starter it took 6 years to concieve my 1st with help of clomid so was 31 when had him
> 
> can i just ask my tablets are 100mg per tablet so if i break in half will that give me 50mg
> 
> ali

Both of ours are adopted but we've always dreamed of having a child biologically too. 

Yes, breaking one in half will give you 50mg, but read the info on the back first and make sure that's right. Mine says "Non-GMO Soy Isoflavone 100mg" and then under it it says "extract (bean) 40% Isoflavones." I called on mine and confirmed that it actually means that mine are 40mg caps. I just remembered it a little bit ago. Last month I took something different and don't know EXACTLY how much is in that one, but have a rough idea. I know I didn't go over the amount, but it may have been less than I was trying to take. I'm living in South America right now, so communication isn't the easiest thing and I just had to go with the only thing I could find. But, this round I'll use this standardized capsule for most of it. I'm going to finish off the other first and then switch.


----------



## alin3boys

mrsp- we have not been trying but not preventing either for 15 months,we only decided this month to try officially

Allie on packet it says 
soya isoflavones extract 250mg
(40% isoflavones) 100mg


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> mrsp- we have not been trying but not preventing either for 15 months,we only decided this month to try officially
> 
> Allie on packet it says
> soya isoflavones extract 250mg
> (40% isoflavones) 100mg

Perfect....sounds like if you cut a tablet in half it'll be 50mg. If your tablets have a rounded surface, you can put one of them on a flat surface, put your thumbs on two sides and press down. Most of the time it will split right in half. 

Allie


----------



## alin3boys

they are oval shaped


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> they are oval shaped

Well, I guess I didn't explain it well. I meant the flat sides. If they're sort of domed so that if you placed one flat on the table and touched it, it would rock, then you can put your thumbs on the edges of it and push down and it'll pop in half. Sometimes they're too dense/hard to work, but most of the time it works really well. I have a hard time cutting them in half with a knife and getting them even, but this way they just naturally split in the middle.


----------



## Allieoopp

You know, this is my first day of soy this month and I can already feel it doing something in my left ovary! I don't remember it being like this last month at all. Anyone ever experience that before? Seems kinda weird to me that I would feel twinges so early. I mean, earlier today I was laid out in the bed with cramps so bad I couldn't function and AF as my constant, wearisome companion. Suddenly, AF is making a hasty retreat (she packed up and left in a hurry last month too....that was my first month of soy) and now I keep feeling twinges! Very strange!


----------



## tmr1234

Allie~ It may be because you already have some left in there from last month.

Good luck to all you ladys i really can't wait to see more BFP's this month.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My temp rose some more this morning


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> You know, this is my first day of soy this month and I can already feel it doing something in my left ovary! I don't remember it being like this last month at all. Anyone ever experience that before? Seems kinda weird to me that I would feel twinges so early. I mean, earlier today I was laid out in the bed with cramps so bad I couldn't function and AF as my constant, wearisome companion. Suddenly, AF is making a hasty retreat (she packed up and left in a hurry last month too....that was my first month of soy) and now I keep feeling twinges! Very strange!

hi i was the same af seemed to stop when i started the soy and after 6 days i started spotting 1st cycle i ovulated on cd9 af arrived cd22 same with 2nd cycle but now 3rd af is mia and on cd41 xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is doing ok afm been up all nite vomiting had cramping again today and that dragging feeling af might be on her way xx


----------



## alin3boys

Hope she stays away mrsp and you get a :bfp:i am starting my soy tonight on cd 2 so feeling excited


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all hope every 1 is doing ok afm been up all nite vomiting had cramping again today and that dragging feeling af might be on her way xx

Do you chart hun?


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi all hope every 1 is doing ok afm been up all nite vomiting had cramping again today and that dragging feeling af might be on her way xx
> 
> Do you chart hun?Click to expand...

hi hotpink no i dont chart i really wish i did xx


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Hope she stays away mrsp and you get a :bfp:i am starting my soy tonight on cd 2 so feeling excited

good luck alin xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> hi all hope every 1 is doing ok afm been up all nite vomiting had cramping again today and that dragging feeling af might be on her way xx
> 
> Do you chart hun?Click to expand...
> 
> hi hotpink no i dont chart i really wish i did xxClick to expand...

Click on my chart in my siggy and register


----------



## alin3boys

thankyou mrsp

Hotpink - what cd do you start charting your temp i used to do it years ago but can't remember what day to start on,gotta get my thermometer yet,resigned up to fertility friend last night so could get vip free


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

alin3boys said:


> thankyou mrsp
> 
> Hotpink - what cd do you start charting your temp i used to do it years ago but can't remember what day to start on,gotta get my thermometer yet,resigned up to fertility friend last night so could get vip free

I would start temping at cd1 that is where i started my very first time charting


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> thankyou mrsp
> 
> Hotpink - what cd do you start charting your temp i used to do it years ago but can't remember what day to start on,gotta get my thermometer yet,resigned up to fertility friend last night so could get vip free
> 
> I would start temping at cd1 that is where i started my very first time chartingClick to expand...

I agree that day 1 is best, but I think since you're only on day 2 (right?) that I'd start charting now or in the next few days if it was me. I've seen on a lot of other people's charts that they give themselves a break from temping for about the first 5 days of their cycle. 

As far as the thermometer goes, I can't get a basal thermometer here because this crazy place only has ones from Germany and they're like $100 so I'm just using a new digital thermometer and it seems to be working for me. It's probably not perfect, but it's the best I can do right now. In another month or so we're moving to another country, so I'll be able to get the real thing there. Personally, I'd start with what I had right now and then use the real thing when you get it. You might temp with both for a bit after you get a real basal thermometer to see what the temp difference is and adjust it so there's not a big jump in temps on your chart. For instance, in the very beginning I had a glass thermometer that took forever to temp in the morning. I got a digi and temped with both for a bit to see what the difference was. The digi showed consistently to be .3 degrees lower than the glass one, so after a few days I switched to just temping with the digi and adjusting my temp up .3 degrees to keep my chart consistent. When AF arrived, I stopped adjusting and only use the digi now and I don't adjust. I didn't want an artificial dip or rise that might throw off my chart, so even though it was a pain, I was able to start charting right away.


----------



## Allieoopp

Jennifer, I bet you get cross hairs tomorrow! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Jennifer, I bet you get cross hairs tomorrow! :)

I hoping so if not 4dpo I will


----------



## alin3boys

Thanks ladies i only have a forehead or ear thermometer at the moment and think will be cd 5-6 before i can get a basal one,have just taken my 1st 100mg SI tablet,hope i dont get many side effects lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

alin3boys said:


> Thanks ladies i only have a forehead or ear thermometer at the moment and think will be cd 5-6 before i can get a basal one,have just taken my 1st 100mg SI tablet,hope i dont get many side effects lol

Just to let you know look forward to ichy or sore BBs


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> Thanks ladies i only have a forehead or ear thermometer at the moment and think will be cd 5-6 before i can get a basal one,have just taken my 1st 100mg SI tablet,hope i dont get many side effects lol

I think the only side effects I experienced were that I had a slight headache the last couple of days I took it and then I wasn't very hungry and experienced some nausea while on it, but it wasn't bad.....didn't even mention either thing to anyone.


----------



## heaven

I conceived on soy but in the form of milk.

Hey ladies, I just wanted to jump in and say that now that I have had my baby, if I drink soy, it dries up my milk:(

Anyway, I can only limit it...but I wanted to say that both times that I conceived back to back, I was drinking those Odwalla drinks the super protein one and I felt like that made me really healthy to conceive. Good luck ladies!


----------



## tmr1234

Alin3Boys~ wellcome. You can start charting up to cd6 but after that ff may not pick up on o day as you need 6 temps befor the rise for ff to pick up on it. Do it every moning at the same time befor doing any thing. You really ned a thermometer that reads to 0.01 

MrsP~ I would take a test Hunny you may have your self a BFP.

Hotpink~ Your temps look really good can't wait to see what the rest of your cycle dose.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Alin3Boys~ wellcome. You can start charting up to cd6 but after that ff may not pick up on o day as you need 6 temps befor the rise for ff to pick up on it. Do it every moning at the same time befor doing any thing. You really ned a thermometer that reads to 0.01
> 
> MrsP~ I would take a test Hunny you may have your self a BFP.
> 
> Hotpink~ Your temps look really good can't wait to see what the rest of your cycle dose.

im going to sainsburys later today im going to pick 1 up im beginning to get hopeful i know i shoulndt but ive never had cramping like this without af starting either i get my bfp or my body is being really cruel xx


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies 

tmr1234 ~ thanks for that i have just ordered one it reads to 0.02 as that what ive been told to get hope its right (it comes with charts) so luckily will come before cd 6 as cd 3 today.

mrsp ~ FX for that :bfp:,let us know.

Hotpink ~ i will look out for that(my boobs get mega itchy when im pg so bad that i make them bleed)and your chart looking fab.

Well i took the IS last night and had best sleep i have had for ages lol,woke up bit headachey but think thats because i slept late lol


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> tmr1234 ~ thanks for that i have just ordered one it reads to 0.02 as that what ive been told to get hope its right (it comes with charts) so luckily will come before cd 6 as cd 3 today.
> 
> mrsp ~ FX for that :bfp:,let us know.
> 
> Hotpink ~ i will look out for that(my boobs get mega itchy when im pg so bad that i make them bleed)and your chart looking fab.
> 
> Well i took the IS last night and had best sleep i have had for ages lol,woke up bit headachey but think thats because i slept late lol

damn sainsburys never had any hpt why is it doing this lol 1 more days torture ive had itchy boobs for a few days now but they dont hurt at all my boobs hurt every month please please please let me get bfp xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> tmr1234 ~ thanks for that i have just ordered one it reads to 0.02 as that what ive been told to get hope its right (it comes with charts) so luckily will come before cd 6 as cd 3 today.
> 
> mrsp ~ FX for that :bfp:,let us know.
> 
> Hotpink ~ i will look out for that(my boobs get mega itchy when im pg so bad that i make them bleed)and your chart looking fab.
> 
> Well i took the IS last night and had best sleep i have had for ages lol,woke up bit headachey but think thats because i slept late lol

i was the complete opposite on soy i had terrible insomnia for the 6 days if you go back a few pages you will see i was like a zombie xx


----------



## Vic20581

Hi gals
Iv decided nex cycle im goin to try soya iso, have had agnus cactus for a few mths n it didnt do anything. Iv heard so many things bout soya that i thought id try it. I have pcos n bein referred to fertility doc, but i no he wont give me clomid as not low enough bmi 
So here i am. God knows wen my af will start, but im goin to get some soya in. 
Where is best to buy them, iv seen them in tesco, but there only 40mg n there 30 tablets. I saw a link for Just vitamins which are 100mg are they better to get.
Also how many cycles can u take soya iso for?
Sorry for all the questions 
Vic x


----------



## mrsp1969

Vic20581 said:


> Hi gals
> Iv decided nex cycle im goin to try soya iso, have had agnus cactus for a few mths n it didnt do anything. Iv heard so many things bout soya that i thought id try it. I have pcos n bein referred to fertility doc, but i no he wont give me clomid as not low enough bmi
> So here i am. God knows wen my af will start, but im goin to get some soya in.
> Where is best to buy them, iv seen them in tesco, but there only 40mg n there 30 tablets. I saw a link for Just vitamins which are 100mg are they better to get.
> Also how many cycles can u take soya iso for?
> Sorry for all the questions
> Vic x

hi welcome vic those are the 1s i take had no problems with them fxed 4 you xxx


----------



## mrsp1969

also ive taken for 3 cycles currently on cd42 so af 20 days late i think i read that 3 months then have a break but im sure 1 ov the more expirienced ladies will be along soon xx


----------



## alin3boys

Welcome to the thread vic these girls are a great help i have the 100mg ones from justvitamins so just take 1 tablet on days 2-3 but am also going to break one in half to give me 50mg so can take 150 mg on days 4-5 and then take 2 tablets giving me 200mg on day 6.

mrsp ~ id be pulling my hair out if had to wait another day lol,i have 4 tests in ready and my thermometer comes with pg test and ov tests,i will go read the zombie thread,i am usually always half awake as have a ds with autism and my 15 month old co sleeps with me (hubby works nights)but last night i was zonked lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my crosshairs this morning ladies


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Welcome to the thread vic these girls are a great help i have the 100mg ones from justvitamins so just take 1 tablet on days 2-3 but am also going to break one in half to give me 50mg so can take 150 mg on days 4-5 and then take 2 tablets giving me 200mg on day 6.
> 
> mrsp ~ id be pulling my hair out if had to wait another day lol,i have 4 tests in ready and my thermometer comes with pg test and ov tests,i will go read the zombie thread,i am usually always half awake as have a ds with autism and my 15 month old co sleeps with me (hubby works nights)but last night i was zonked lol

i have spent that much money on tests over the last 18 months that i just buy as i need xx


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning ladies

YIPPEE for crosshairs!!!! That's always so exciting!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs this morning ladies
> 
> YIPPEE for crosshairs!!!! That's always so exciting!!!Click to expand...

Yes it is, but not when your on a break


----------



## tmr1234

Things normally happen when on a break. Good luck


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I knew that, but made DH wear raincoats :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

o well there may still be a 0.01% chance you could get 1 swimmer get free


----------



## Vic20581

Kinda new to all this, wat does crosshairs mean??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tmr1234 said:


> o well there may still be a 0.01% chance you could get 1 swimmer get free

Lol, that could be possible.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vic20581 said:


> Kinda new to all this, wat does crosshairs mean??

If you take a look at my chart in my siggy the red lines are called crosshairs


----------



## mrsp1969

oh well bfn again just have to wait for af hope its not 68 days like last time x


----------



## Allieoopp

Vic20581 said:


> Kinda new to all this, wat does crosshairs mean??

When trying to conceive (TTC) many women chart their temps to see when ovulation (O) occurs. After your temp has risen for 3 days post O, sites like Fertility Friend (FF) will put red lines, referred to as cross hairs, on your chart to indicate O and to help you see a bi-phasic pattern. 
 
Allie


----------



## Allieoopp

Has anyone else experienced TERRIBLE AF with taking the soy? I've had a very strange AF this month. It started off pretty normally, and I began taking the soy on CD4. That day I notice a big increase in AF for awhile but then it eased up later in the day and I thought she was on her way out like last month. But, the same thing happened the next day, only heavier AF. Again with the pattern on CD6, but by the end of the day it had almost completely stopped. I went to bed thinking all was well only to wake up ALMOST to the point of hemorrhaging the next morning. (I've done that before, so I know what THAT's like.) It suddenly stopped, only to start again heavy again late this afternoon. This is now the end of CD8 and AF hasn't left. I'm so worn out and think that I must be anemic based on how wrung out I feel and how much blood I've lost. (I haven't had a super heavy cycle like this in about 15 years.) I ended up only taking soy for 3 days because it seemed that every time I took it I had a huge increase and honestly, it scared me! Anybody else ever have anything like this happen with soy or hear of similar stories? Seems to have let up at the moment, but sheesh! Enough already!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie have not had that done to me which this is my first cycle, but I'll let you know next cycle though if I do have a longer AF than 2/3 days.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Allie have not had that done to me which this is my first cycle, but I'll let you know next cycle though if I do have a longer AF than 2/3 days.

Thanks. Wow! 2/3 days??? That's got to be so nice! I'm glad for you. This was my first round of soy too, so it's all new territory for me too. My AF has been 5/6 days long for the past 2 years and before that, I was thrilled if it stopped by the end of the 7th day.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

As a teen my AFs were 5/6 days, but as I hit 16/17 year old they shortened to 3/4 days and after I had our son it when to 2/3 days


----------



## Allieoopp

I've wondered what mine would be like after having a baby. Honestly, I'd love to just go through menopause after having one. My grandmother had early ovarian failure and never had a period again after she had my mother at 30. Then my mom went through it at 42. Now I'm 40 and will turn 41 in July. My sister, who is 2 1/2 years older than me, had a hysterectomy about 6 or 7 years ago and when she did, the doctor told her it wouldn't have been long before she had gone through it anyway, based on the state of her uterus. Not sure how you can tell by that, but that's what she said. So, it would be so nice if I could just have a baby and then STOP having AF. I've had more than my share through the years with it going on for months at a time sometimes. So thankful I don't have THAT anymore!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, :hugs: so you'll be fine with just one child of your own?


----------



## kalmeida1985

What is this Soy all about? I would love to hop on the waggon :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome kalmeida1985

Soy is an natural Clomid which is taken on cd3-7 or cd5-9.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Awe, :hugs: so you'll be fine with just one child of your own?

Yes, I do think so. Our children are both adopted and for the first time in my life, I was perfectly content with the number of children I have and the longing to have a baby had subsided. And then I got pregnant. I lost the baby at 8 weeks and since then the desire to have a baby has been stronger than it has ever been. I'm not sure I could handle more than 3 kids, so I do think that having one biologically will satisfy that desire and I'll pretty much be at my max. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie Sorry to hear about your loss, but now your just on a journey


----------



## Allieoopp

kalmeida1985 said:


> What is this Soy all about? I would love to hop on the wagon :)

Like Jennifer said, soy isoflavones work like a natural clomid. You take it for 5 days at the very beginning of your cycle just like you would clomid. You can pick which days you want to take it. Taking it earlier in your cycle (like 1-5 or 2-6) is supposed to produce more follicles, resulting in a greater chance of multiples. Taking it later (4-8 or 5-9) is supposed to result in one really strong follicle and more mature egg. I've heard that taking it 3-7 is supposed to give you kind of the best of both worlds. 

Soy isoflavones are roughly half the strength of clomid, so you take about twice as much. Many women have found that it helps if they sort of crescendo their dosage, starting with 80-100mg the first day and ending with 200mg the last day and ramping it up in between. 

I've read that it works well for women who don't ovulate, but if you already ovulate, it can mess up your cycle. Make sure you do your research before you jump on board because you could delay or stop ovulation if you aren't careful. 

Many women who don't ovulate using clomid DO with soy iso, so it can be a real blessing. BUT, I've also heard of it creating more ovarian cysts in some women. That's a risk you'll take if you should decide to use them. 

Some women have reported that they ovulated earlier than normal (I O'd on CD12 and when I do O every once in a while it's usually between CD14 and 20) and some women experience delayed O with soy, so be aware of that. 

This past cycle was my first on the soy and I've had a VERY difficult AF now. This is day 9 and I'm still spotting. :( I found that taking the soy this month was really making my AF much heavier, so I only ended up taking it 3 days. Who knows if it'll work or not??? 

Anyway, that's the basic info on soy, but I would encourage you to do some research and find out just what you'd be getting into before you jump on board. There can be some negative effects and you need to go into it with your eyes wide open. I'm not saying don't do it.......just know what you're getting into. Personally, I thought the possibility of having a baby was bigger and better than the potential side effects, but everyone has to make their own decision.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Allie Sorry to hear about your loss, but now your just on a journey

Thanks Jennifer. You know, it wasn't until I was researching about miscarriage after I had mine that I discovered that something I had experienced several years back was a chemical pregnancy, so it seems that we've lost two babies instead of just one. I'm glad I didn't know that first time. The second time was so devastating.......I'm not sure I could live through that again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> kalmeida1985 said:
> 
> 
> What is this Soy all about? I would love to hop on the wagon :)
> 
> Like Jennifer said, soy isoflavones work like a natural clomid. You take it for 5 days at the very beginning of your cycle just like you would clomid. You can pick which days you want to take it. Taking it earlier in your cycle (like 1-5 or 2-6) is supposed to produce more follicles, resulting in a greater chance of multiples. Taking it later (4-8 or 5-9) is supposed to result in one really strong follicle and more mature egg. I've heard that taking it 3-7 is supposed to give you kind of the best of both worlds.
> 
> Soy isoflavones are roughly half the strength of clomid, so you take about twice as much. Many women have found that it helps if they sort of crescendo their dosage, starting with 80-100mg the first day and ending with 200mg the last day and ramping it up in between.
> 
> I've read that it works well for women who don't ovulate, but if you already ovulate, it can mess up your cycle. Make sure you do your research before you jump on board because you could delay or stop ovulation if you aren't careful.
> 
> Many women who don't ovulate using clomid DO with soy iso, so it can be a real blessing. BUT, I've also heard of it creating more ovarian cysts in some women. That's a risk you'll take if you should decide to use them.
> 
> Some women have reported that they ovulated earlier than normal (I O'd on CD12 and when I do O every once in a while it's usually between CD14 and 20) and some women experience delayed O with soy, so be aware of that.
> 
> This past cycle was my first on the soy and I've had a VERY difficult AF now. This is day 9 and I'm still spotting. :( I found that taking the soy this month was really making my AF much heavier, so I only ended up taking it 3 days. Who knows if it'll work or not???
> 
> Anyway, that's the basic info on soy, but I would encourage you to do some research and find out just what you'd be getting into before you jump on board. There can be some negative effects and you need to go into it with your eyes wide open. I'm not saying don't do it.......just know what you're getting into. Personally, I thought the possibility of having a baby was bigger and better than the potential side effects, but everyone has to make their own decision.Click to expand...

Well said, Allie that covers it all. :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Allie Sorry to hear about your loss, but now your just on a journey
> 
> Thanks Jennifer. You know, it wasn't until I was researching about miscarriage after I had mine that I discovered that something I had experienced several years back was a chemical pregnancy, so it seems that we've lost two babies instead of just one. I'm glad I didn't know that first time. The second time was so devastating.......I'm not sure I could live through that again.Click to expand...

I told DH I don't want to go through another loss our loss with the Twins was the worst though. As you can see my angels has names.


----------



## Allieoopp

Mine do too. The first was Bethany and the second was Samuel.


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> kalmeida1985 said:
> 
> 
> What is this Soy all about? I would love to hop on the wagon :)
> 
> Like Jennifer said, soy isoflavones work like a natural clomid. You take it for 5 days at the very beginning of your cycle just like you would clomid. You can pick which days you want to take it. Taking it earlier in your cycle (like 1-5 or 2-6) is supposed to produce more follicles, resulting in a greater chance of multiples. Taking it later (4-8 or 5-9) is supposed to result in one really strong follicle and more mature egg. I've heard that taking it 3-7 is supposed to give you kind of the best of both worlds.
> 
> Soy isoflavones are roughly half the strength of clomid, so you take about twice as much. Many women have found that it helps if they sort of crescendo their dosage, starting with 80-100mg the first day and ending with 200mg the last day and ramping it up in between.
> 
> I've read that it works well for women who don't ovulate, but if you already ovulate, it can mess up your cycle. Make sure you do your research before you jump on board because you could delay or stop ovulation if you aren't careful.
> 
> Many women who don't ovulate using clomid DO with soy iso, so it can be a real blessing. BUT, I've also heard of it creating more ovarian cysts in some women. That's a risk you'll take if you should decide to use them.
> 
> Some women have reported that they ovulated earlier than normal (I O'd on CD12 and when I do O every once in a while it's usually between CD14 and 20) and some women experience delayed O with soy, so be aware of that.
> 
> This past cycle was my first on the soy and I've had a VERY difficult AF now. This is day 9 and I'm still spotting. :( I found that taking the soy this month was really making my AF much heavier, so I only ended up taking it 3 days. Who knows if it'll work or not???
> 
> Anyway, that's the basic info on soy, but I would encourage you to do some research and find out just what you'd be getting into before you jump on board. There can be some negative effects and you need to go into it with your eyes wide open. I'm not saying don't do it.......just know what you're getting into. Personally, I thought the possibility of having a baby was bigger and better than the potential side effects, but everyone has to make their own decision.Click to expand...

well said alli it looks like it has really messed me up this cycle 1st 2 were fine but cd46 now no sign ov af and all bfn xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Mine do too. The first was Bethany and the second was Samuel.

Lovely names hun


----------



## Allieoopp

well said alli it looks like it has really messed me up this cycle 1st 2 were fine but cd46 now no sign ov af and all bfn xx[/QUOTE said:

> I'm so sorry that happened. My heart really goes out to you.
> 
> Allie


----------



## BabyRoberson

Well Ladies soy didn't work for me it made my period longer and hard to tell if I O or not


----------



## mrsp1969

BabyRoberson said:


> Well Ladies soy didn't work for me it made my period longer and hard to tell if I O or not

me toobabyroberson i just wish af would hurry up now this waiting is ridiculous ikeep thinking shes about to start but nothing zip zilch nada ive done 4 hpts all negative i dont think i will take it again xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy defo worked for me ladies can't wait to see af already so DH and I can start back TTC


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Soy defo worked for me ladies can't wait to see af already so DH and I can start back TTC

hi hot pink it worked the 1st 2 cycles i had not ovulated in 16 months but did those 2 i dont know what happened this 1 i took the same dosage xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So this is your third cycle taking it?


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> So this is your third cycle taking it?

yes my last af started 15th jan xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

mrsp1969 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> So this is your third cycle taking it?
> 
> yes my last af started 15th jan xxClick to expand...

Then hunni, You should try cassava that's if you want twins though:haha:


----------



## mrsp1969

Hotpink_Mom said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> So this is your third cycle taking it?
> 
> yes my last af started 15th jan xxClick to expand...
> 
> Then hunni, You should try cassava that's if you want twins though:haha:Click to expand...

cassava ive not heard of that twins would be good :) xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You can check out the thread in my siggy hun about it.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry soy has messed some of your cycles! That's the thing about soy; it doesn't work with all of us. It only helped me the first time I used it, for example, so I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## Vic20581

Gd afternoon all. How u all doin.
x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vic I'm doing wonderful. How are you?


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, CD14 for me today. I ended up only taking soy for 3 days this cycle as it seemed to be increasing AF terribly. Last month I O'd on CD12 after taking it for 5 days, but haven't seen anything yet this cycle. Looks like I could be gearing up for it as my temps have dropped over the past several days and I had a little CM that was closer to EWCM yesterday. I'm planning to drink lots of water today and then each day until I O. (I did yesterday too.) It's pretty hot here today and we don't have A/C, (we're in S. America) so I'm already drinking LOTS. My body sometimes makes lots of EWCM and sometimes not. :( Hoping for lots this time around! I wish I had a juicer so that I could juice some carrots that's supposed to increase it nicely.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It's get quit warm in US Missouri as well.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Im in the uk n we had lots of rain yday, n a hr of snowin. Its 8c today n goin to be -1c tonight. But it is our winter x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You stay warm Vic


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> Well, CD14 for me today. I ended up only taking soy for 3 days this cycle as it seemed to be increasing AF terribly. Last month I O'd on CD12 after taking it for 5 days, but haven't seen anything yet this cycle. Looks like I could be gearing up for it as my temps have dropped over the past several days and I had a little CM that was closer to EWCM yesterday. I'm planning to drink lots of water today and then each day until I O. (I did yesterday too.) It's pretty hot here today and we don't have A/C, (we're in S. America) so I'm already drinking LOTS. My body sometimes makes lots of EWCM and sometimes not. :( Hoping for lots this time around! I wish I had a juicer so that I could juice some carrots that's supposed to increase it nicely.

hi allie i had the same problem but i stuck it out for the 5 days but was spotting till cd 16 and well you know the rest cd50 today woohoo NOT lol xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> Im in the uk n we had lots of rain yday, n a hr of snowin. Its 8c today n goin to be -1c tonight. But it is our winter x

I'm in Scotland so feel your coldness! Says me sat eating an ice lolly :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

Hot~ If i didn't know you was using some thing this month i would be saying you could have a bfp with that chart it looks so good.

MrsP~ Sorry you are still waiting hope you get a b'day bfp only 2 days.

Allie~ good luck looks like you will ov soon do you do opks?


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Hot~ If i didn't know you was using some thing this month i would be saying you could have a bfp with that chart it looks so good.
> 
> MrsP~ Sorry you are still waiting hope you get a b'day bfp only 2 days.
> 
> Allie~ good luck looks like you will ov soon do you do opks?

hi traci thanx but i think af will be here by our birthday my boobs are sore and i have the cramping in my legs i normally get that b4 af so i think you were right about me ovulating when i got the ewcm a couple of weeks ago i will be glad to see her 4 once this waiting drives me mad lol xx


----------



## Allieoopp

tmr1234 said:


> Allie~ good luck looks like you will ov soon do you do opks?

No, I don't do opk's, but I'm wishing about now that I did. I'm not even sure where to buy them here. I've never even seen them here and they would probably cost a fortune. Sure wish I had ordered some with my hpt's I had my sister send me! I'd really love to know what's going on.


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies sorry not been on my youngest been poorly with a viral infection

hotpink your chart looking fab

allie can u get cheap opks of the net

mrsp hoping for a :bfp:for you

Nothing really to report am on cd 12,cbfm been reading high from cd 8,some strong twinges last night,i remember from using moniter last time i used to ov around cd 14,had a big temp drop this morning,so see what happens with that tomorrow


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on my youngest been poorly with a viral infection
> 
> hotpink your chart looking fab
> 
> allie can u get cheap opks of the net
> 
> mrsp hoping for a :bfp:for you
> 
> Nothing really to report am on cd 12,cbfm been reading high from cd 8,some strong twinges last night,i remember from using moniter last time i used to ov around cd 14,had a big temp drop this morning,so see what happens with that tomorrow

thanx allin xx i will be happy with either a bfp or af this waiting is insane lol


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been on my youngest been poorly with a viral infection
> 
> hotpink your chart looking fab
> 
> allie can u get cheap opks of the net
> 
> mrsp hoping for a :bfp:for you
> 
> Nothing really to report am on cd 12,cbfm been reading high from cd 8,some strong twinges last night,i remember from using moniter last time i used to ov around cd 14,had a big temp drop this morning,so see what happens with that tomorrow

I ordered hpt internet cheapies a little while back and had my sister mail them to me and now I wish I had gotten some opk's at the same time. BUT, money was very tight (and still is) so I didn't order any of the opk's. They sure would be nice to have now. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What do you ladies see?
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083250.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083436.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

Hot~ I *think* I see some thing but not to sure have you got any better test?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll poas tomorrow and post it


----------



## alin3boys

did an opk today about 4pm and got a faint line,is there any set rules to testing with opks i know they say test in afternoon but do u have to hold pee for so long or not drink etc


----------



## Allieoopp

Jennifer, I see it, but it looks like an evap line to me. Of course, I could be wrong on that, but that's what it looks like to me. But, time will tell.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks Allie, I'm not even sure it a faint line either.


----------



## Allieoopp

Did it show up before 5 min?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes it did


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all well i think its cd1 for me started spotting when i got up this morning and the cramps are getting worse just waiting for her to blow lol im not looking forward to this has last anulvatory cycle i was on really heavy for 10 days i dont think im going to do the soy again going back to ntnp this will be cycle 19 for me ive resigned myself to the fact i wont have another baby ov my own but on the bright side my daughter gets married in august so i will have grandchildren to luck forward too xx


----------



## Allieoopp

Hey Jennifer, how's it going this morning? Did you POAS????


----------



## Allieoopp

mrsp1969 said:


> hi all well i think its cd1 for me started spotting when i got up this morning and the cramps are getting worse just waiting for her to blow lol im not looking forward to this has last anulvatory cycle i was on really heavy for 10 days i dont think im going to do the soy again going back to ntnp this will be cycle 19 for me ive resigned myself to the fact i wont have another baby ov my own but on the bright side my daughter gets married in august so i will have grandchildren to luck forward too xx

You know, I know where you're coming from. I came to that point about 2 years ago and for the first time in my life, I was ok with never having a baby. I love my kids and wouldn't trade them for the world and I felt like I had all that I could handle and was perfectly satisfied with what I had. It was such a sense of relief. Then I got pregnant and lost the baby and that whole thing got derailed, but it was nice for awhile to just be content and not have that aching and longing.

I'm glad you have grandchildren to look forward to. That's a good attitude to take about it.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Hey Jennifer, how's it going this morning? Did you POAS????

No I didn't my temp dropped once again this morning and i'm cramping really bad.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jennifer, how's it going this morning? Did you POAS????
> 
> No I didn't my temp dropped once again this morning and i'm cramping really bad.Click to expand...

Aw, I'm sorry. Aren't those evap lines cruel????


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jennifer, how's it going this morning? Did you POAS????
> 
> No I didn't my temp dropped once again this morning and i'm cramping really bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry. Aren't those evap lines cruel????Click to expand...

I think next cycle I'll wait till I'm late if my cycle is short like this one.


----------



## tmr1234

Jennifer~ I think af is on the way for you but you wasn't ttc this month any way so i think you will get your bfp next cycle good luck.

MrsP~ Hope it is af for you or IP spotting don't give up hun it took 22months to get preg with my 2nd.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Jennifer~ I think af is on the way for you but you wasn't ttc this month any way so i think you will get your bfp next cycle good luck.
> 
> MrsP~ Hope it is af for you or IP spotting don't give up hun it took 22months to get preg with my 2nd.[/Qthanx traci but its deffo cd1 for me now what a birhday present lol xx


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies how is everyone today i am on cd 14 had bad cramping today another high on cbfm,bad a big temp dip yesterday and shot up this morning and think just got a positive opk test. 

How do i attach a pic


----------



## alin3boys

is this a positive opk took about 6.30pm
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Madrid98

It definitely looks positive to me! Get bd'ing!!


----------



## alin3boys

we already have today lol he at work now,will have to get him again in morning pmsl


----------



## Madrid98

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Allieoopp

TMI ALERT!!! Okay, with that being said, I need some help. I'm on CD17 and think I'm getting close to O. We BD'd this morning, but now I can't tell if what I'm seeing is EWCM or DH's.....uhm, "stuff." How do you tell the difference? It's been about 10 hours now since we BD'd.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: madrid how you doing hunni?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie don't mess with your cm that is a really good sign


----------



## ChiGirl18

Hey Everyone,

I have been reading this thread for some time now and decided to chime in (finally!). I hope no one minds :) I just had a miscarriage at 6 weeks. I am ready to start trying again, but my cycles are usually very long. I know I can carry a child to term as I already have a 1 year old. Anyway, my doctor suggested I wait a full cycle before trying. Does anyone know if this is necessary? I did take soy cd 3-7, so i am hoping it helps me o sooner. THanks for your insights!


----------



## autigers55

Chigirl - They tell you to wait for dating purposes. GL to you and sorry about your miscarriage.


----------



## Allieoopp

Chigirl - Welcome to the thread! Did you have a D&C? If so, it's recommended that you wait a bit because having a D&C can cause the lining of your uterus to be a bad quality (too thin to support a baby I think) for a little while. If you DIDN'T have one, then it's for dating purposes.


----------



## Allieoopp

I also meant to say that I'm so sorry for your loss. I totally understand as I had a MC this time last year after 13 years of marriage and TTC.


----------



## alin3boys

so sorry for your loss hun ive suffered 2 miscarriages 1 @7 weeks and a mmc @12 week scan baby had died at 10 weeks,i was told could try again straight away with both mine but think its just for dating purposes,after my 1st i had 1 period then fell pg again and after my 2nd was 3 months


----------



## ChiGirl18

Thank you everyone for your sweet thoughts and for welcoming me. I did not have a D&C. having a mc is so traumatic and sad...its nice to know that there are places like this for women to go for support and questions. I guess then it's probably "safe" to try again? or at least not prevent? Anyway, we'll see what happens this cycle with the soy. Hopefully things get moving a little faster.


----------



## tmr1234

mrsp1969 said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Jennifer~ I think af is on the way for you but you wasn't ttc this month any way so i think you will get your bfp next cycle good luck.
> 
> MrsP~ Hope it is af for you or IP spotting don't give up hun it took 22months to get preg with my 2nd.[/Qthanx traci but its deffo cd1 for me now what a birhday present lol xx
> 
> Sorry you got AF on our b'day hope you had a good day. Mine was a bit upsetting as my grandad passed away the day befor so wasn't really up for my b'day.
> 
> 
> 
> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT!!! Okay, with that being said, I need some help. I'm on CD17 and think I'm getting close to O. We BD'd this morning, but now I can't tell if what I'm seeing is EWCM or DH's.....uhm, "stuff." How do you tell the difference? It's been about 10 hours now since we BD'd.Click to expand...
> 
> To find out if it is cm or swimmers put it in water if is braks up it is swimmers if it balls up it is cmClick to expand...


----------



## Madrid98

ChiGirl18 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for some time now and decided to chime in (finally!). I hope no one minds :) I just had a miscarriage at 6 weeks. I am ready to start trying again, but my cycles are usually very long. I know I can carry a child to term as I already have a 1 year old. Anyway, my doctor suggested I wait a full cycle before trying. Does anyone know if this is necessary? I did take soy cd 3-7, so i am hoping it helps me o sooner. THanks for your insights!

Hi & welcome to our thread! As we speak I'm going through my 3rd mc in a row. As the other ladies said if you don't have a D&C there's no reason to wait other than fir dating purposes but that has an easy fix if you get your bfp. If you'd asked before I'd have told you to wait until your 1st af post mc to try anything. Only because this cycle tends to be a bit weird & it's better to let your body 'produce' it's 1st af on it's own time. Up 6wks is the norm. 
Good luck anyway. Sorry about your loss & I hope you get a bfp very soon. 
X


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> mrsp1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Jennifer~ I think af is on the way for you but you wasn't ttc this month any way so i think you will get your bfp next cycle good luck.
> 
> MrsP~ Hope it is af for you or IP spotting don't give up hun it took 22months to get preg with my 2nd.[/Qthanx traci but its deffo cd1 for me now what a birhday present lol xx
> 
> Sorry you got AF on our b'day hope you had a good day. Mine was a bit upsetting as my grandad passed away the day befor so wasn't really up for my b'day.
> 
> 
> 
> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT!!! Okay, with that being said, I need some help. I'm on CD17 and think I'm getting close to O. We BD'd this morning, but now I can't tell if what I'm seeing is EWCM or DH's.....uhm, "stuff." How do you tell the difference? It's been about 10 hours now since we BD'd.Click to expand...
> 
> To find out if it is cm or swimmers put it in water if is braks up it is swimmers if it balls up it is cmClick to expand...
> 
> hi traci im sorry about your grandad:hugs:well its cd2 for me i cant make my mind up whether to try soy again or not xxClick to expand...


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies

tmr ~ what a crap birthday present,fingers crossed for a :bfp:next month

mrsp ~ sorry the :witch: got you,why you not sure about taking soy this month?

madrid ~ sorry about your mc,will they investigate with been your 3rd,after my 2nd mc they said if it happened again would invetigate to the reason why?

Hotpink ~ what happened with temp this morning?

how do i get my chart on only showing the circle thing lol

My temp shot up again this morning,tested at 6pm last night and got a positive opk so thought id test again this morning and still positive,my cbfm still reading high and im very crampy in ovary area so soy doing something.

1st pic 6pm 8/3/2012
2nd pic 8am 9/3/2012
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0300.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0306.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Hi & welcome to our thread! As we speak I'm going through my 3rd mc in a row. As the other ladies said if you don't have a D&C there's no reason to wait other than fir dating purposes but that has an easy fix if you get your bfp. If you'd asked before I'd have told you to wait until your 1st af post mc to try anything. Only because this cycle tends to be a bit weird & it's better to let your body 'produce' it's 1st af on it's own time. Up 6wks is the norm.
> Good luck anyway. Sorry about your loss & I hope you get a bfp very soon.
> X

Oh Madrid, I'm so sorry!!!!:cry:


----------



## Madrid98

alin tmr is 21wks pregnant so I'm sure she could get a bfp if she tested at any time, lol :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks allieopp! I'm ok hun!


----------



## Allieoopp

Thanks TMR! VERY good info to have. By the end of the day I had decided it HAD to be CM, but it's great to be able to tell for sure.


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, CD18 for me and still no O pain, temp dip or spike, but on the bright side, we sure are getting in some GREAT BD'ing. :D


----------



## tmr1234

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> tmr ~ what a crap birthday present,fingers crossed for a :bfp:next month
> 
> mrsp ~ sorry the :witch: got you,why you not sure about taking soy this month?
> 
> madrid ~ sorry about your mc,will they investigate with been your 3rd,after my 2nd mc they said if it happened again would invetigate to the reason why?
> 
> Hotpink ~ what happened with temp this morning?
> 
> how do i get my chart on only showing the circle thing lol
> 
> My temp shot up again this morning,tested at 6pm last night and got a positive opk so thought id test again this morning and still positive,my cbfm still reading high and im very crampy in ovary area so soy doing something.
> 
> 1st pic 6pm 8/3/2012
> 2nd pic 8am 9/3/2012

Don't know if it was me you was saying good luck to but i got my BFP 21 weeks ago. Thank you for your words. you have to go on to FF and add it to your homepage. I got a + opk the day i ov'd and 2 days after. Good luck


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid98 said:


> alin tmr is 21wks pregnant so I'm sure she could get a bfp if she tested at any time, lol :haha:

that made me :haha: hope you are doing ok Hun been thinking about you loads latey are you taking some time off or trying again?


----------



## mrsp1969

alin3boys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> tmr ~ what a crap birthday present,fingers crossed for a :bfp:next month
> 
> mrsp ~ sorry the :witch: got you,why you not sure about taking soy this month?
> 
> madrid ~ sorry about your mc,will they investigate with been your 3rd,after my 2nd mc they said if it happened again would invetigate to the reason why?
> 
> Hotpink ~ what happened with temp this morning?
> 
> how do i get my chart on only showing the circle thing lol
> 
> My temp shot up again this morning,tested at 6pm last night and got a positive opk so thought id test again this morning and still positive,my cbfm still reading high and im very crampy in ovary area so soy doing something.
> 
> 1st pic 6pm 8/3/2012
> 2nd pic 8am 9/3/2012

that was my 3rd cycle and it lasted 52 days i think i have a bigger problem than just not ovulating has i cannot get referred to a fs cos ov my age i will never know xx


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all i have a dilemma :wacko: i have just received a letter from the good ole tax man and i have a refund ov 1200 i have not told the oh yet i am thinking of using it to get tested how much is it in the uk it would put my mind at rest if i knew there was a different problem so i would not get my hopes up every month also i would be doing it without oh knowing xx


----------



## alin3boys

lol,dont know where that come from think was meant for for jennifer cant blame on baby brain as not pg yet lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG my temp went up and not testing til monday


----------



## Madrid98

Looking more than good, it's great :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alin just updated my chart hun took my temp wrote it down and went back to sleep I feel so tired today.


----------



## electrokitty

Hello!
Does anyone mind if I join you ladies?
I'm 20, 21 in a few months.
I had my implanon out in May last year, had no AF till Feb12, after taking provera.
I had an 18 day cycle, and now I'm at CD35, with no hint of AF or anything.

I'm planning on taking the provera again this week, then trying soy on CD 1-6.
FX'd I get a decent OV.

But yeah, could deffo do with some friends and advice! ^_^
Ta!


----------



## Allieoopp

electrokitty said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone mind if I join you ladies?
> I'm 20, 21 in a few months.
> I had my implanon out in May last year, had no AF till Feb12, after taking provera.
> I had an 18 day cycle, and now I'm at CD35, with no hint of AF or anything.
> 
> I'm planning on taking the provera again this week, then trying soy on CD 1-6.
> FX'd I get a decent OV.
> 
> But yeah, could deffo do with some friends and advice! ^_^
> Ta!

Welcome aboard Electrokitty! I'm on my second cycle of soy and have found the ladies in this thread to be very warm, receptive, and helpful.


----------



## electrokitty

[/QUOTE]

Welcome aboard Electrokitty! I'm on my second cycle of soy and have found the ladies in this thread to be very warm, receptive, and helpful.[/QUOTE]

Ooooh lovely!
Thankyou! ^_^


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome electrokitty


----------



## electrokitty

Hiii! ^____^

So, tell me about your soy experiences?
Cos I feel like a total n00b!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm on my first cycle of soy cd3-7 and taking cassava till I get my :bfp: I am on cd28-15dpo


----------



## electrokitty

Did you have odd cycles beforehand?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes i did


----------



## electrokitty

And do you think it's helped?
Sorry i'm being so nosey! :3


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome electro!!! Love your hair!!


----------



## Allieoopp

I'm 40, married for 14 years, with 2 miscarriages. We've tried off and on.....mostly on......throughout our marriage, but have never been able to have a baby. We've never pursued fertility treatments; instead we've adopted both of our kids. I've done metformin and clomid before, but nothing more. I have PCOS, so I don't O most of the time. When I do O, it's usually between days 14 and 20. 

Last month I used soy for the first time (CD 4-8) and O'd on CD12. This month I tried to take it again on CD4-8, but it seemed to increase my AF SO much that I only took it 3 days. It was the worst AF that I've had in about 10 years. Now I'm on CD19 and haven't O'd, but I feel like it's going to happen in the next day or two. My temps have been much better on soy than before, so that's really positive. Also, I almost never have much CM, but this time around I've got lots more than I've ever had.

I hope soy helps to straighten things out for you. It seems to be doing me some good. Personally, I think this will be our month. It feels different somehow. I don't feel anxious about it all.....I feel peaceful.


----------



## Allieoopp

I have a question......If you BD in the middle of the day and want to record it on FF, how do you do that? Would you just mark it as "Yes" and make a note that that's what it means?


----------



## electrokitty

Oh that's a really sweet story! <3
I'm crossing everything for you! 


And thanks Madrid98!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have no clue Allie


----------



## tmr1234

welcome electrokitty 

I would make the bd pm or am if it after 12 pm it is pm befor am

Hot~ TEST!!!!!!!! Right now!!! lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tmr i love you


----------



## Allieoopp

I'm with TMR!!!!! :test: I don't know that we can all wait until Monday!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

here you go

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120310104735.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

Hotpink_Mom said:


> tmr i love you

:haha: Thank you! 

I don't know if i see any thing on them test do you in RL?


----------



## mrsp1969

electrokitty said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone mind if I join you ladies?
> I'm 20, 21 in a few months.
> I had my implanon out in May last year, had no AF till Feb12, after taking provera.
> I had an 18 day cycle, and now I'm at CD35, with no hint of AF or anything.
> 
> I'm planning on taking the provera again this week, then trying soy on CD 1-6.
> FX'd I get a decent OV.
> 
> But yeah, could deffo do with some friends and advice! ^_^
> Ta!

hi welcome electro kitty xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

In RL very very faint


----------



## mrsp1969

well af seems to be over 4 me was expecting a long 1 has it had been 53 days only cd 3 and nothing today past 3 days wre really heavy fxed for you hotpink xx


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> In RL very very faint

Doggone it! Why can't they just be there clearly or NOT??? So frustrating!!! But, thanks for testing for us. ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll be testing with a frer if AF don't show tomorrow/Sunday


----------



## tmr1234

Can't wait to see what a FRER coms up with i never got a line with the IC's untill i was 6 + weeks good luck.

MrsP~ Are you doing soy this month?


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> Can't wait to see what a FRER coms up with i never got a line with the IC's untill i was 6 + weeks good luck.
> 
> MrsP~ Are you doing soy this month?

i wasnt going to but ive decided i might try 5/9 ive done 2/6 and 3/7 and i still have a tub left af was only 3 days can you take it if af has stopped or does it have to be when af is here xx


----------



## tmr1234

as long as you take it at the beging of your cycle it wouldn't make and diff if af is here or not. Good luck Hun


----------



## minnoway

minnoway said:


> Congrats, *ja123*!!!! So happy and excited for you :)
> 
> I'm a short-time lurker on this thread. This is my first time posting on the board. I've just started Soy last night (80 mg), tonight will be day 2, and I plan on upping the dosage gradually: 80, 100, 100, 120, 120? I'm doing days 2-6.
> 
> I have a hx of long anovulatory cycles (years of BC use), with my most recent being 60 days with AF brought on only with the help or Provera. Looking forward to getting to know you all! FX'd to join many of you soon in a SOY BFP!!

Welcome electrokitty! I'm a newbie too :hugs:

Quoting myself here since I haven't posted since I started my 1st Soy cycle 3+ weeks ago and want to update. I ended up taking the said dosages above, missed a day somewhere in the middle :dohh: (so days 2-7 instead of 2-6), but still O'd on CD 11! I've only had two non Birth Control induced periods in my life (just turned 26) - one natural right after discontinuing BC and another 60 day anovulatory cycle with AF induced by provera, so don't have much past experience to go on.

99% positive I O'd - BBT shows clear thermal shift, boobs full and sensitive (consistent w past O symptoms), but now it's late night 14 DPO and still no AF. I've always known when AF is coming since I get depressed 24-48 hours before AF starts (my mood seems very sensitive to progesterone withdrawal), but still feeling unusually uppity and high energy. Wondering if Soy could have extended my LP. :shrug:

Had a temp dip 9 and 10 DPO (now back up) and very light brownish spotting days 13 and 14 DPO (about 1 pantyliner worth). I know about implantation bleeding and dips, but don't want to read into anything too much! Estimated O day shouldn't be off by more than +/- 1 day.

Anyone else have experience with Soy extending their LP or spotting before AF? Not planning on testing until about 18+ DPO :wacko:


----------



## tmr1234

I think you should test if AF is not here at 14DPO you will get a clear + or - good luck


----------



## Allieoopp

CD21 here and still waiting to O, but yesterday evening I had about 3 sharp twinges in my left ovary. I've had LOTS of watery CM and late in the day I noticed that it's starting to get a little stretchy, so maybe it won't be long now. 

On a side note, if I O'd today, my baby would be due on my mom's BD. When our son was born, she REALLY wanted him to be born on her birthday, so I know she would just LOVE that!!!! His birth mom was induced 3 days later, so it's close, but she was so hoping his would be the same as hers. Sure would be neat if I had a LO on her birthday!!!


----------



## electrokitty

FX'd you O soon then hun! :D

I'm on day three of the provera. 
Two more pills, then just a wait for AF, then I can try the soy for the first time!

Did any of you guys have any trouble with side effects?


----------



## mrsp1969

electrokitty said:


> FX'd you O soon then hun! :D
> 
> I'm on day three of the provera.
> Two more pills, then just a wait for AF, then I can try the soy for the first time!
> 
> Did any of you guys have any trouble with side effects?

hi eletrokitty the only side effect i noticed was insomnia for the 5 days while on soy and felt ovulation pain which ive never had xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> CD21 here and still waiting to O, but yesterday evening I had about 3 sharp twinges in my left ovary. I've had LOTS of watery CM and late in the day I noticed that it's starting to get a little stretchy, so maybe it won't be long now.
> 
> On a side note, if I O'd today, my baby would be due on my mom's BD. When our son was born, she REALLY wanted him to be born on her birthday, so I know she would just LOVE that!!!! His birth mom was induced 3 days later, so it's close, but she was so hoping his would be the same as hers. Sure would be neat if I had a LO on her birthday!!!

fxed for you allieoopp x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my BFP this mornig


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink?! Whaaaat! Pic!! Congrats!!! 

My SE of the soy were just headaches, cramps really. But all worth it. I did day 5-9.

Wooo hoooo excited for you hotpink!


----------



## autigers55

Sorry I have been MIA lately.

Welcome to all the new girls!! 

Allie - Hoepfully O will be soon. :)

electrokitty - :hi: It's Becky from IMS. Welcome. The only side effects I had from soy were headaches and cramps. I dont know about anyone else, but I also felt like I gained weight while taking it, it could have just been bloat but I sure did feel chubbier. :(

Hotpink - Congrats again!!

AFM - Still going through my mc. My hcg levels didnt drop so I had to have 2 shots of methotrexate. :( My hcg level as of last week went from 7.3 to 5.4, so I am praying and hoping when I go back for more blood work it will be even lower or be 0. I wont be able to ttc until about 3 months(3 cycles) but I will still be around for you girls.

Good luck to those waiting to try soy, waiting to O, or in their 2ww. :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats hotpink!! About time we got some more BFPs here!!! :happydance:

Autigers I'm also waiting Hun! Very frustrating!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Autigers so sorry it's dragging out for you. My m/c did too :( and sorry you needed the extra shot. Sucks. Sending hugs your way. 

I'm bleeding again today. No cramps etc so the hospital
Wont see me. Just praying it's normal as I bleed every pg. 

Hey everyone else. 

Hotpink how you feeling??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose I've been feeling Nausea for about 4 days now


----------



## Dani Rose

Great sign :) I also had it before my bfp but put everything down to the Soy! Fx for puking lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I haven't puked yet but i'm waiting for it though


----------



## Dani Rose

I've had it really bad but the last week I've been a lot better. That just adds to worrying though! Lol, never happy!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: Rose


----------



## Allieoopp

CONGRATS Jennifer!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Allie


----------



## mrsp1969

congratulations hotpink xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ladies


----------



## Dani Rose

I had a scan today and baby's heartbeat was gone :( 

Waiting to miscarry at home


----------



## Madrid98

:hugs: to Dani and Hotpink!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Allieoopp

Oh Dani, I'm so very sorry. Words just aren't enough at a time like this.


----------



## Allieoopp

Oh no Jennifer! I just read yours....not you too!!!! This is too much for one day! I'm so very sorry.


----------



## alin3boys

hotpink and jennifer i am so sorry this has happened to you both,i know how you feel as have gone through it twice :cry:


----------



## Stinas

Sorry hotpink!!! 
What are your plans for this cycle? Same as last?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stinas said:


> Sorry hotpink!!!
> What are your plans for this cycle? Same as last?

I think so


----------



## tmr1234

I am so sorry i think you may of had a chemical pregnancy good luck for this month hope it ends in a BFP. I had a chemical pregnancy the month befor i got my BFP with Jaden.


----------



## mrsp1969

im so sorry dani and hotpink xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks everyone.

I feel a little better than I did yesterday. I have accepted it just wasn't meant to be. For me falling was far too easy so I kinda expected a bad ending. I was nervous the whole time and now can relax a little. It sucks but I have to think on the positives as last m/c I got into deep depression, I can't face that again and neither can my husband and kids. DH says he is done but I obviously can't close the door, I know I can't take m/c after m/c either though and would be wreck if pg again.

Just going to take it day by day, get through this and our holiday then see how we feel.

Thanks for all the advice and support you have given me on the short journey here. I will check in here and there but can't promise to be around much until I have my head where it needs to be. Waiting to m/c sucks and took ages last time. If nothing by next weds I will take the meds. They give me one on the weds, then I get admitted the fri for 3 more and they keep me in until it's over. I really hate the thought of that awful room but it's better than how I feel at the moment not knowing when....

Thanks again and good luck to you all x


----------



## mrsp1969

:hugs:


Dani Rose said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I feel a little better than I did yesterday. I have accepted it just wasn't meant to be. For me falling was far too easy so I kinda expected a bad ending. I was nervous the whole time and now can relax a little. It sucks but I have to think on the positives as last m/c I got into deep depression, I can't face that again and neither can my husband and kids. DH says he is done but I obviously can't close the door, I know I can't take m/c after m/c either though and would be wreck if pg again.
> 
> Just going to take it day by day, get through this and our holiday then see how we feel.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and support you have given me on the short journey here. I will check in here and there but can't promise to be around much until I have my head where it needs to be. Waiting to m/c sucks and took ages last time. If nothing by next weds I will take the meds. They give me one on the weds, then I get admitted the fri for 3 more and they keep me in until it's over. I really hate the thought of that awful room but it's better than how I feel at the moment not knowing when....
> 
> Thanks again and good luck to you all x


----------



## Allieoopp

Good grief! Could I just go ahead and O already???? Today was CD23......my body keeps feeling like it's getting ready to but I haven't yet. I've had 10 days of fertile CM and NOTHING!!!! I feel twinges in my ovaries, especially in the left. Maybe now that I'm done working for the week and can ease up a bit it'll happen. I hope so.


----------



## Madrid98

It may just be a question of relaxing a bit.


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> Good grief! Could I just go ahead and O already???? Today was CD23......my body keeps feeling like it's getting ready to but I haven't yet. I've had 10 days of fertile CM and NOTHING!!!! I feel twinges in my ovaries, especially in the left. Maybe now that I'm done working for the week and can ease up a bit it'll happen. I hope so.

hi allieoopp i was the same with my last round ov soy i finally ovulated on cd38 and af arrived cd 53 i hope you o soon xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Started soy this morning same dose as last cycle.


----------



## Allieoopp

That's what I was thinking. I've been under a LOT of stress lately due to an upcoming move. We're moving to another country, so once again we're in the process of whittling our lives down to suitcases and selling the rest. It's an enormous task and there are so many loose ends to tie up. It's going to be a really good move for our family, but it's SO much work and SO stressful. I did have a temp dip this morning, so maybe it'll happen today or tomorrow. I do hope so. Our world comes to a screeching halt on Fridays at sundown and it's wonderfully relaxing and peaceful until sundown on Saturday, so maybe that's just what we need right now so that I can O. 

I'm thinking it would be really good to be able to put TTC aside during the TWW and just focus on getting moved. I think I'm through the hardest part of packing and we've decided what we need to sell and what we can keep. That right there takes a lot of the load off. Now if this stuff will go ahead and sell, I can stop working (I bake and my husband sells the baked goods) and focus on getting out of here.


----------



## minnoway

tmr1234 said:


> I think you should test if AF is not here at 14DPO you will get a clear + or - good luck

Thanks for the well wishes. I ended up testing 15 DPO and got a definite BFN. 

Soy gave me a very strange cycle, which has me worried that this TTC journey will be a long one. It did give me a strong and early O with obvious O pains (thankful for that!!!), but I spotted days 13-15 before finally getting AF, and I never spot. AF was also unusual, less intense slow flow without much cramping (probably one of my lightest periods), which makes me think Soy may have thinned my lining. Had a big two day temp drop mid-cycle days 9-10 DPO with triphasic temps (99+) the following four days. It made me think BFP but nope! :nope: The day AF hit, I also got hit hard with depression/weepiness/dark sunken in undereye circles. I usually get gradual PMS on the few days leading up to AF.

Now that I'm on a new cycle (currently CD 4), I've been super tired and bloated. I already have some sharp twinges and aches in the both ovaries. Wish I knew what was going on with my body!!!:growlmad: Not sure to give Soy another go..


----------



## minnoway

electrokitty said:


> FX'd you O soon then hun! :D
> 
> I'm on day three of the provera.
> Two more pills, then just a wait for AF, then I can try the soy for the first time!
> 
> Did any of you guys have any trouble with side effects?

I just finished my 1st Soy cycle. Had no negative symptoms to report the days I took soy, except that it made me a bit sleepy. I did O but have a weird cycle and spotting (posted about it above).

Hope Soy is the one for you!!!:happydance: Btw, how's the provera working out for you? I also had to take provera prior to trying soy. Made me super weepy and I didn't get AF until 9 days after the last pill!!


----------



## minnoway

autigers, hotpink, dani rose: I'm so sorry for your losses. Keeping you all in my heart and prayers ::hugs::


----------



## Allieoopp

My side effects from soy included nausea and slight headache for the last 2 or 3 days I was taking it. It wasn't horrible.....it wasn't even enough that I mentioned it to DH. I did notice that I was more emotional in general too the whole cycle. I got upset more easily with my family and cried a number of times which isn't normal for me. I'm not usually much of a crier. 

The real side effects I experienced happened when my AF arrived. When AF hit, it seemed to come on more slowly than normal and then when I began taking the soy again, it really increased it tremendously. I only ended up taking it 3 days and at a lower dose since I didn't have time to ramp up at the end. I didn't think I would ever quit spotting either. I usually have about 5 or 6 days total and it's all over, but I think it was 12 days total for me this last time (didn't record it those last 2 days). Also, the heavy days were SUPER heavy...almost to the point of hemorrhaging. It's been 17 or 18 years since I hemorrhaged so I'm a bit foggy, but I do believe it was close to that level and it scared me. 

Now I'm on CD25 and haven't O'd yet. :( But, I'm hoping maybe it'll happen this weekend. I still keep feeling twinges in my ovaries and I'm having fertile CM off and on and my cervix is staying open, so maybe it will happen soon. I had a temp dip this AM, so maybe tomorrow will be our day, but then again, it was a cooler night and the windows were open and the fan was on, so it could have been that. I don't know. Only time will tell. We'll see what the morning brings.

I'm wondering if it might work best for me to do a month of soy and then a month of nothing and then back on the soy again. Maybe my body would like that better having a rest in between.


----------



## tmr1234

minnoway said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> I think you should test if AF is not here at 14DPO you will get a clear + or - good luck
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes. I ended up testing 15 DPO and got a definite BFN.
> 
> Soy gave me a very strange cycle, which has me worried that this TTC journey will be a long one. It did give me a strong and early O with obvious O pains (thankful for that!!!), but I spotted days 13-15 before finally getting AF, and I never spot. AF was also unusual, less intense slow flow without much cramping (probably one of my lightest periods), which makes me think Soy may have thinned my lining. Had a big two day temp drop mid-cycle days 9-10 DPO with triphasic temps (99+) the following four days. It made me think BFP but nope! :nope: The day AF hit, I also got hit hard with depression/weepiness/dark sunken in undereye circles. I usually get gradual PMS on the few days leading up to AF.
> 
> Now that I'm on a new cycle (currently CD 4), I've been super tired and bloated. I already have some sharp twinges and aches in the both ovaries. Wish I knew what was going on with my body!!!:growlmad: Not sure to give Soy another go..Click to expand...

Sorry af got you and a BFN
My 1st cycle of soy my AF was very very light then the next was full on good luck this month


----------



## minnoway

Allieoopp said:


> ...The real side effects I experienced happened when my AF arrived. When AF hit, it seemed to come on more slowly than normal and then when I began taking the soy again, it really increased it tremendously. I only ended up taking it 3 days and at a lower dose since I didn't have time to ramp up at the end. I didn't think I would ever quit spotting either. I usually have about 5 or 6 days total and it's all over, but I think it was 12 days total for me this last time (didn't record it those last 2 days). Also, the heavy days were SUPER heavy...almost to the point of hemorrhaging. It's been 17 or 18 years since I hemorrhaged so I'm a bit foggy, but I do believe it was close to that level and it scared me.
> 
> Now I'm on CD25 and haven't O'd yet. :( But, I'm hoping maybe it'll happen this weekend. I still keep feeling twinges in my ovaries and I'm having fertile CM off and on and my cervix is staying open, so maybe it will happen soon. I had a temp dip this AM, so maybe tomorrow will be our day, but then again, it was a cooler night and the windows were open and the fan was on, so it could have been that. I don't know. Only time will tell. We'll see what the morning brings...

So sorry about this frustrating up&down waiting. I know that feeling all too well. The few breaks I've taken between being on BCP and Depo-Provera, I wouldn't O for 6 months at a time (now I know better to induce AF at least every 3 months). Now that I'm off birth control for good, I'm so afraid _not to use soy! Already tried vitex with no results. Though I'm also wondering if I should give my body breaks in between...

Just to clarify: your first AF on Soy was light, the second extremely heavy, and this is your third cycle on Soy and no O, or? Fx for you._


----------



## minnoway

tmr1234- thanks for the support :) In that case I'm willing to give soy another go. just going to reduce the dosage since it totally dried me up last time!

Just noticed youre expecting #3 :D H&H remaining 9 months to you!!


----------



## Allieoopp

This is my second round of soy. My first AF was super heavy and I haven't had a second one yet.


----------



## Allieoopp

Today is CD26 and I think I've O'd. It's strange that I didn't feel anything this cycle as even without soy I generally feel it strongly when I do O every once in a while. Yesterday I had a .2 degree temp dip below my lowest temp this month and then today it shot up .6 degrees. I think maybe it happened yesterday because that was the last of my EWCM. Today it's creamy. Guess we'll see in a couple more days if FF agrees. :)


----------



## Allieoopp

I like to do things naturally and figured that there were probably others on here who felt the same way since soy isoflavones can be used as a natural form of clomid and that's what we're all doing. :) I came across some info the other day that I've tucked away for the future, should I need it or know someone who does and I thought I'd pass it along. I hope and pray never to need it again. It's a blog about how to have a natural miscarriage at home rather than having a D&C. Personally, I'd much rather miscarry at home than to have a medical procedure. So, here it is for anyone who might like to tuck it away like I did. https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/how-to-have-a-natural-miscarriage-no-dc/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie I love you


----------



## Allieoopp

Thanks Jennifer. I really debated about whether I should post that or not. Who wants to read about that??? Not me! But, had I known it last year when I miscarried, I would have used some of the info to ensure that I didn't have to have a D&C. I'm thankful I didn't have to have one.....I had one before when my uterine lining had overgrown due to lack of ovulation. It's NOT a nice thing to go through. I was just hoping I could save someone some heartache and pain. When you miscarry, there's already enough of that to last a lifetime!


----------



## Allieoopp

minnoway said:


> tmr1234- thanks for the support :) In that case I'm willing to give soy another go. just going to reduce the dosage since it totally dried me up last time!
> 
> Just noticed youre expecting #3 :D H&H remaining 9 months to you!!

Minnoway - You mentioned that soy dried you up. My first round of soy I hardly had ANY cm to speak of, much less the fertile kind, but this time around I had about 10 days of fertile cm!!! What a change!!!! I only ended up taking soy 3 days (ended up taking it cd4-6) and at a lower dose (100, 100, 140....change over from one kind to another, so different strength) because I didn't have time to increase as I went along like I'd done previously, so that probably had something to do with it. Anyway, just thought I'd share that that was my experience. Hope it works for you. I think I've o'd now and if so, I think it happened on CD25. That's 5-8 days later than "normal" (if anything can be considered normal for me) and 13 days later than last month on soy. Just be prepared that while it sometimes moves O forward, it also sometimes moves it back. Not such a big deal if you know that that's a real possibility and you're prepared for it. I was doing good until I had a temp spike on cd23 and then a big drop on cd24. I was getting frustrated. Hope that doesn't happen again, but I don't think it will. I think this is O for me. Guess we'll see in the A.M.! I hope the lower dose works well for you and you get that BFP!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah I hear you on that Allie with my twins I had to get a D&C and man it hurt so bad now that I think about it thats porbably why I have such a light mens every cycle


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allieoopp said:


> minnoway said:
> 
> 
> tmr1234- thanks for the support :) In that case I'm willing to give soy another go. just going to reduce the dosage since it totally dried me up last time!
> 
> Just noticed youre expecting #3 :D H&H remaining 9 months to you!!
> 
> Minnoway - You mentioned that soy dried you up. My first round of soy I hardly had ANY cm to speak of, much less the fertile kind, but this time around I had about 10 days of fertile cm!!! What a change!!!! I only ended up taking soy 3 days (ended up taking it cd4-6) and at a lower dose (100, 100, 140....change over from one kind to another, so different strength) because I didn't have time to increase as I went along like I'd done previously, so that probably had something to do with it. Anyway, just thought I'd share that that was my experience. Hope it works for you. I think I've o'd now and if so, I think it happened on CD25. That's 5-8 days later than "normal" (if anything can be considered normal for me) and 13 days later than last month on soy. Just be prepared that while it sometimes moves O forward, it also sometimes moves it back. Not such a big deal if you know that that's a real possibility and you're prepared for it. I was doing good until I had a temp spike on cd23 and then a big drop on cd24. I was getting frustrated. Hope that doesn't happen again, but I don't think it will. I think this is O for me. Guess we'll see in the A.M.! I hope the lower dose works well for you and you get that BFP!Click to expand...

Last cycle was my first cycle taking soy I never dried in cm wise, but we will see this cycle cd4 me


----------



## Allieoopp

When I had mine, I felt bruised inside for SO long. I could hardly sit down or stand up because the change in pressure hurt inside. Then I was on provera for 3 months to reverse the condition I had (complex hyperplasia) and the AF at the end of that was the worst pain I've ever been in in my whole life. My friend who witnessed what I was going through said I looked and acted like I was in labor. I'm not sure if it was the D&C or the provera, but I don't EVER want to do either of those again if I can help it!!! I stick with natural progesterone now if I need it (Prochieve) and I would prefer to use the methods listed on that site I posted if I ever miscarry again. But, I truly believe that the next time I conceive I'll carry the baby to term, so really I mostly just tucked it away in case I should know someone who needs the info. I know there have been a number of miscarriages around here lately and thought it might be helpful. Sadly, it does happen sometimes.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hey Jennifer, does that look like O to you on my chart?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I believe it maybe O lets see the temps in the next few days hun


----------



## tmr1234

That dose look like o hope it gose up again today did you get bd in ?


----------



## Allieoopp

Oh yes! Lots of good BD this month! :D

My temps were at the same level this A.M. as yesterday, but they stayed up! Woohoo! We'll see what tomorrow brings.....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie i bet it will go up tomorrow


----------



## tmr1234

Allie~ I would say you are in your TWW i hope it is your last good luck Hun


----------



## Madrid98

Allieoopp said:


> I like to do things naturally and figured that there were probably others on here who felt the same way since soy isoflavones can be used as a natural form of clomid and that's what we're all doing. :) I came across some info the other day that I've tucked away for the future, should I need it or know someone who does and I thought I'd pass it along. I hope and pray never to need it again. It's a blog about how to have a natural miscarriage at home rather than having a D&C. Personally, I'd much rather miscarry at home than to have a medical procedure. So, here it is for anyone who might like to tuck it away like I did. https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/how-to-have-a-natural-miscarriage-no-dc/

Thank for the link. I wish you have posted it earlier as tomorrow is my appointment for my check up after the medicated mc that hasn't worked. I guess if things are natural there's no harm in trying. I've benn through this 3 times unfortunately. The 2nd time I was bleeding for over 3 wks & all because I decided to go all natural with it. What I'm trying to say is that it may work for some but not for others. 
I was praying for all to happen naturally but I've been suffering for 2 weeks with pain, bleeding but not passing anything. 
I truly wish you don't have to experience this, ever again, none of you.


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> I like to do things naturally and figured that there were probably others on here who felt the same way since soy isoflavones can be used as a natural form of clomid and that's what we're all doing. :) I came across some info the other day that I've tucked away for the future, should I need it or know someone who does and I thought I'd pass it along. I hope and pray never to need it again. It's a blog about how to have a natural miscarriage at home rather than having a D&C. Personally, I'd much rather miscarry at home than to have a medical procedure. So, here it is for anyone who might like to tuck it away like I did. https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/how-to-have-a-natural-miscarriage-no-dc/
> 
> Thank for the link. I wish you have posted it earlier as tomorrow is my appointment for my check up after the medicated mc that hasn't worked. I guess if things are natural there's no harm in trying. I've benn through this 3 times unfortunately. The 2nd time I was bleeding for over 3 wks & all because I decided to go all natural with it. What I'm trying to say is that it may work for some but not for others.
> I was praying for all to happen naturally but I've been suffering for 2 weeks with pain, bleeding but not passing anything.
> I truly wish you don't have to experience this, ever again, none of you.Click to expand...

I'm sorry, if I had found it sooner, I would have posted it for sure. :( I'm so sorry you've struggled so much with it.


----------



## Allieoopp

Shucks......thought I'd get crosshairs today, but my temp has maintained. :( Maybe I haven't O'd yet.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie I hope your temps go up tomorrow


----------



## tmr1234

Is your themo new? as the batters may be a bit passed it and that is why you are getting flat temps or are you useing a 0.02 one?


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, I only got it a couple of months ago, but it's not a basal thermometer. They're about $100 here and I can't spend that at the moment, especially when we're about to move to another country where they're $10. :) I had someone get me one and send it, but this is what I ended up with instead. :dohh: It's digital and it goes to .0 and not .00. Last month it seemed to work really well even though it's a regular one. You think it's throwing everything off?


----------



## Madrid98

Certainly it won't be that accurate in your readings and it may affect things a bit. Either way don't worry allie, you've covered your bases and that's the main thing.


----------



## tmr1234

That will be way you have flat temps as the 0,02 makes a lot of dif on the chart. It dose look like you have o'd and you have coverd with the bd so sit back and relax and let that eggy IP.


----------



## Madrid98

you got them allie!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay for CH allie :happydance:


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo allie


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, I fudged the numbers by .1 degree. If I didn't it didn't give them to me, so I'm not sure if it counts or not. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope the best for you Allie FX


----------



## electrokitty

I've decided as soon as AF shows, days 3-7 are going to be my soy days.

Now I just need her to come. >_<

How long after soy do people usually ovulate?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ I O'ed on cd13 last cycle it was my first cycle trying it as well.


----------



## electrokitty

Thanks babe!

I'll be testing with OPKS from like, day 9 then. >.<


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome and good luck.


----------



## electrokitty

Thankyou! ^__^
<3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^When is AF due?


----------



## electrokitty

Well I took my last provera pill 5 days ago, so I'm still waiting, but she does feel like she's coming.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope she come soon then


----------



## tmr1234

Alli~ Good luck yay for CH.

Electro~ I took it 1-5 and ov'd cd 15 all 3 months good luck


----------



## mrsp1969

electrokitty said:


> I've decided as soon as AF shows, days 3-7 are going to be my soy days.
> 
> Now I just need her to come. >_<
> 
> How long after soy do people usually ovulate?

hi kitty i tried 3 rounds ov soy 1st 2 i ovulated cd8/10 3rd round cd38 x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope soy works for you kitty


----------



## electrokitty

Thanks lovely ladies.

It's making me really warm!
I decided 2-6 would be alright, cos i'm pretty impatient, so here's hoping it does something!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Kitty hope it works for you.


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, It looks as if AF has shown up here. :( FF took away my cross hairs and said I didn't O, but I'm not convinced. If I did, I only had a 5 day LP. Not good. I think this cycle I'm going to take a little break from soy.....not that I want to, I just think it might be good to skip a month and then come back to it. Maybe it'll sort of reset things and I can try it again next time around. Also, vitamins should be easier to get after we move and I think I'll get some B6 (along with B12 to balance it) and see if that will lengthen my LP. I hope so. 5 days is just WAY too short!!!! Now to go figure out which suitcase I put those pads in for AF.......:dohh: Oh good.....I get to travel on an all day flight while AF is here. 

I think I'll be gone from here for the next week or week and a half while we get moved and situated in our new place. Hope to see some good things happening when I get back! Hugs to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My opk's are getting dark each morning


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ How you getting on HUn not seen you around much hope you are keeping your chin up.

Kitty~ good luck hope soy works for you.

allie~ good luck with the move you know there is a saying new house new life. Sorry af got you i think you may of ov'd when you got your ewcm but your temps dont show it may be with stress.

Hot~ I hope you are dtd a LOT i want to se a dark BFP from you in a few weeks.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you TMR, but I don't think so DH hurt he knee at work monday had to get stiches.


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ How you getting on HUn not seen you around much hope you are keeping your chin up.
> 
> Kitty~ good luck hope soy works for you.
> 
> allie~ good luck with the move you know there is a saying new house new life. Sorry af got you i think you may of ov'd when you got your ewcm but your temps dont show it may be with stress.
> 
> Hot~ I hope you are dtd a LOT i want to se a dark BFP from you in a few weeks.

hi traci xx af arrived again on cd 18 its getting me so down now i dont think i will ever get my bfp xx


----------



## electrokitty

AF has finally left and I took my last few soy tablets last night, so I now just have to wait! >_<
Eeeek!


----------



## Kmae

I have decided to try soy this cycle. I am doing 129mg cd3-7. I am currently on cd4. 
But, I am not sure how much it will help. I just got my DH SA results back. He has a great sperm count at 101mil but 80% of them are immobile or swim in circles! It doesn't look like there is anything we can do to increase sperm mobility:cry: we have an appointment with an RE on Friday so we will see what they say...


----------



## Kmae

Whoops, ment to type 120 mgs...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for Kitty


----------



## electrokitty

Thanks girl! :3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How did the first round of soy treat you Kitty?


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...it's my first cycle of soy...last night was my 3rd night of it. I just noticed it kind of hurting down really low(I guess around where my ovaries are). It's pretty much on both sides and I can kind of feel it through to my back. Is this normal and a good thing?:shrug:Thanks


----------



## Kmae

This is also my first cycle on soy and I am also on the 3rd day; however, I am not feeling a thing???


----------



## electrokitty

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How did the first round of soy treat you Kitty?

was alright actually!
Just waiting for it to do it's thang.

My temps have been much less erratic than they used to be, which is nice..

I'm going to start my opks tomorrow methinks, so FX'd!


----------



## Vic20581

electrokitty said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How did the first round of soy treat you Kitty?
> 
> was alright actually!
> Just waiting for it to do it's thang.
> 
> My temps have been much less erratic than they used to be, which is nice..
> 
> I'm going to start my opks tomorrow methinks, so FX'd!Click to expand...

Soy seems to of settled my temp too, isnt all over the place, but dont think i have o'd either tho. x hope it works for u x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

electrokitty said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How did the first round of soy treat you Kitty?
> 
> was alright actually!
> Just waiting for it to do it's thang.
> 
> My temps have been much less erratic than they used to be, which is nice..
> 
> I'm going to start my opks tomorrow methinks, so FX'd!Click to expand...

Do you chart online or paper? If you chart online why not put your chart in your siggy as well so I can stalk it :rofl:


----------



## electrokitty

Online!

I think I might! :3


----------



## electrokitty

There you go!
A chart to stalk!


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> This is also my first cycle on soy and I am also on the 3rd day; however, I am not feeling a thing???

What I felt only lasted about 30 minutes but was kinda painful...I just wondered since I'd only been taking it 3 days so far:wacko: Good luck to everyone


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay another chart to stalk


----------



## bnporter81

Hey, I appreciate the stalking...I'll take all the help I can get:haha:Anyone know if you can start getting watery-eggwhitish CM this early? I'm still spotting a little bit but it was very noticable just now. Seems kind of odd to me as I've never had that during AF:blush:


----------



## bnporter81

oops, sorry Hotpink, you weren't talking to me. Well, anyone can still feel free to stalk my chart as well:thumbup:


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ So sorry AF got you early are you doing soy this cycle?

Kitty~ Good luck.

Kmae~ Can you not try mecca forthe swimmers? Good luck it only takes 1 of them.

bnporter~ I got the pain early but only ov'd on cd15 also ewcm early is good as well good luck.

Vic~ Have you do a test as you didn't have a lot of temps befor the went up so ff wouldn't put in ov?

Hot~ Look at the temp rise did you not bd at all?


----------



## Vic20581

Hi mornin all.
Yeh i did a hpt on mon but was bfn, did a opk today too for the fun of it n that was bfn too. I have no cm tho, iv never charted that but arnt i meant to have some if i have o'd its all confusin. Yeh i no i started charting a bit late n took soy late too, jus wanted this cycle to be over n start mth 2 properly. But not sure wats goin on as on cd 38 now n temp dropped today. Anyone have any ideas.
Vic x






tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ So sorry AF got you early are you doing soy this cycle?
> 
> Kitty~ Good luck.
> 
> Kmae~ Can you not try mecca forthe swimmers? Good luck it only takes 1 of them.
> 
> bnporter~ I got the pain early but only ov'd on cd15 also ewcm early is good as well good luck.
> 
> Vic~ Have you do a test as you didn't have a lot of temps befor the went up so ff wouldn't put in ov?
> 
> Hot~ Look at the temp rise did you not bd at all?


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ So sorry AF got you early are you doing soy this cycle?
> 
> Kitty~ Good luck.
> 
> Kmae~ Can you not try mecca forthe swimmers? Good luck it only takes 1 of them.
> 
> bnporter~ I got the pain early but only ov'd on cd15 also ewcm early is good as well good luck.
> 
> Vic~ Have you do a test as you didn't have a lot of temps befor the went up so ff wouldn't put in ov?
> 
> Hot~ Look at the temp rise did you not bd at all?

hi traci no im going natural for 3 months to see if i can get my body back to normal im not going to even think about ttc lol then it might happen xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

TMR no we did want a sham though right?


----------



## tmr1234

You could still have time go jump your OH


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tmr1234 said:


> You could still have time go jump your OH

OMG :rofl: We will see if DH is wanting to or not tonight.:haha:


----------



## bnporter81

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ So sorry AF got you early are you doing soy this cycle?
> 
> Kitty~ Good luck.
> 
> Kmae~ Can you not try mecca forthe swimmers? Good luck it only takes 1 of them.
> 
> bnporter~ I got the pain early but only ov'd on cd15 also ewcm early is good as well good luck.
> 
> Vic~ Have you do a test as you didn't have a lot of temps befor the went up so ff wouldn't put in ov?
> 
> Hot~ Look at the temp rise did you not bd at all?

I'd be thrilled to ovulate on cd15...my cycles have been 70+ days long since October. Hopefully the pains and early cm are a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey everyone 

Hotpink hope you get some action ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

bnporter81 said:


> Hi everyone...it's my first cycle of soy...last night was my 3rd night of it. I just noticed it kind of hurting down really low(I guess around where my ovaries are). It's pretty much on both sides and I can kind of feel it through to my back. Is this normal and a good thing?:shrug:Thanks

I had this too and around O, it moved my O to CD10 and I even had pains leading up to my BFP (implant) Pain to me is a good sign, means its working ;)


----------



## bnporter81

Dani Rose said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...it's my first cycle of soy...last night was my 3rd night of it. I just noticed it kind of hurting down really low(I guess around where my ovaries are). It's pretty much on both sides and I can kind of feel it through to my back. Is this normal and a good thing?:shrug:Thanks
> 
> I had this too and around O, it moved my O to CD10 and I even had pains leading up to my BFP (implant) Pain to me is a good sign, means its working ;)Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, Dani...guess I need to start doing my OPKs pretty soon just in case:winkwink:


----------



## electrokitty

I'm going to be so glad to be home tomorrow so I can start peeing on things. >_<


----------



## ChiGirl18

Hi Everyone,

I am back again... was on before at the beginning of my cycle (first after a mc) and i tried soy. I did o and now i am waiting. I have a dip in temps at 5 dpo. Could that be implantation or is that too early? PLEASe look at my chart and let me know your opinions... So antsy and nervous :wacko:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have fun POAS Kitty >_<


----------



## electrokitty

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Have fun POAS Kitty >_<

I want to see two dark lines! xD
It'll be a first!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope you do see two dark lines kitty >_<


----------



## electrokitty

scary though!


----------



## Kmae

TMR, I'll have to look into the Mica. Thanks for the suggestion.

I'm on day 4 of soy, one more dose to go! I've been O'ing around cd 26/27 (or longer) Hope it helps me O earlier this cycle!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, it can be, but soy will help I'm praying for you Kitty >_<


----------



## bnporter81

Anyone having problems with their AF lasting longer on the soy? Today is cd7 and I'm still spotting. Aaargggghhh....it's annoying, I want to start bd'ing and POAS already!:wacko:


----------



## mrsp1969

hi i had that sumtimes i was spotting till cd 10 then stopped then started again cd 15 xx


----------



## bnporter81

mrsp1969 said:


> hi i had that sumtimes i was spotting till cd 10 then stopped then started again cd 15 xx

Thanks for the input:flower: I wonder why it does that? It's annoying, lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bnporter81 said:


> Anyone having problems with their AF lasting longer on the soy? Today is cd7 and I'm still spotting. Aaargggghhh....it's annoying, I want to start bd'ing and POAS already!:wacko:

My Af was one more day than normally then my two day spotting, but that was about it.


----------



## bnporter81

Thanks hotpink...I guess it's normal. I like your new siggy by the way


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome bnposter. Thanks you I just made it yesterday, can't wait to charge it though saying I got my BFP.


----------



## Kmae

My period lasts longer each cycle that it starts out Light (instead of Medium or Heavy). Like it takes a day to really start up...which then seems to add on an extra day. 

How is everyone doing on their soy? Taking my last dose today and am excited to see if it helps with getting a BFP this cycle! I have my first appointment with the RE tomorrow- not sure if I am going to share that I am taking soy or not...most doctors are such critics if its not modern medicine.


----------



## Kmae

mrsp1969 said:


> hi i had that sumtimes i was spotting till cd 10 then stopped then started again cd 15 xx

That sounds frustrating! Does it do that every cycle or just the cycles you are taking soy?


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> My period lasts longer each cycle that it starts out Light (instead of Medium or Heavy). Like it takes a day to really start up...which then seems to add on an extra day.
> 
> How is everyone doing on their soy? Taking my last dose today and am excited to see if it helps with getting a BFP this cycle! I have my first appointment with the RE tomorrow- not sure if I am going to share that I am taking soy or not...most doctors are such critics if its not modern medicine.

Yeah, that's true...mine did start out light this month. Kind of makes me question the day that I stared taking my soy now that I think about it:wacko:My first day was real light, but definitely there and I started on the second day. Hopefully the first day when it was light would still count as day one....


----------



## Kmae

They say that once you get a regular flow (not spotting) then that is what you count as cd 1. Sounds like your safe with soy either way.


----------



## Jojono2

Hey ladies, how is everyone? 
I'm on cd 8 today, last dose of soy tonight, so ive done 3 days at 161g and 2 days at 207g, been having a few pinches and twinges over last couple of days and today im getting some ewcm? i am temping, my temps are slowly rising, when i look at other charts everyones temp seems to fluctuate up and down but mine are just rising? is this a good thing? x


----------



## keewee77

I just started taking soy as well. Although I'm keeping it at a small dosage for now just to see if it will make me have a regular cycle. I started it this morning with 160 mg, but I was thinking of smaller dosages. Im NTNP but taking the obvious small steps into TTC and I'm not sure if I should just keep it that high or decrese it yet. I'm glad I found this thread as well as a few other that I can talk about this..... Currently I'm on cd3 and would love to have buddies with me! I'm just not sure how my cycle is going to be for sure this month. Looking forward to chatting with you lovely ladies!


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Jojono and keewee:flower:This was my first cycle with the soy. I took it days 2-6 and felt a little bit of lower pain on my 4th day after taking it. At first my temps were staying pretty constant...no more of .2 of a degree change for about a week. Now the last couple of days I've a dip then a big rise this morning. Also got a pretty dark OPK yesterday and went up the high level on my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this morning. I don't usually ovulate until around CD 60+, so hopefully it's doing some good this cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## Jojono2

Bnporter81- your not far off me! I took it cd4-8 or 5-9, depending on what I count as cd1, the day my af started it was medium flow from about 8 at night only very light spotting b4 hand so I'm guessing I wouldn't count that as cd 1? X


----------



## Jojono2

And I would say of your temp rises higher again tomorrow it looks as though you ovulated on cd10!!! Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## Kmae

bnporter81 said:


> Hi Jojono and keewee:flower:This was my first cycle with the soy. I took it days 2-6 and felt a little bit of lower pain on my 4th day after taking it. At first my temps were staying pretty constant...no more of .2 of a degree change for about a week. Now the last couple of days I've a dip then a big rise this morning. Also got a pretty dark OPK yesterday and went up the high level on my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this morning. I don't usually ovulate until around CD 60+, so hopefully it's doing some good this cycle!:thumbup:

Wow! Let us know what the next couple of days look like.

My temps started high but now keep going lower. I'm on cd 11 and will start doing Internet cheapy opks today- but I don't normally ov until cd26+. Can't wait to hear everyone's progress!


----------



## bnporter81

Jojono2 said:


> Bnporter81- your not far off me! I took it cd4-8 or 5-9, depending on what I count as cd1, the day my af started it was medium flow from about 8 at night only very light spotting b4 hand so I'm guessing I wouldn't count that as cd 1? X

Yeah, i wasn't entirely sure about mine...I'm pretty sure I started on day 2 because the first day was definitely more than just spotting.

I'm not sure about ovulation. Pretty sure I didn't yet because I didn't get a positive OPK, but we'll see what my temp is like tomorrow I guess. I'd fall outta my chair if I ovulated THAT early!


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jojono and keewee:flower:This was my first cycle with the soy. I took it days 2-6 and felt a little bit of lower pain on my 4th day after taking it. At first my temps were staying pretty constant...no more of .2 of a degree change for about a week. Now the last couple of days I've a dip then a big rise this morning. Also got a pretty dark OPK yesterday and went up the high level on my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this morning. I don't usually ovulate until around CD 60+, so hopefully it's doing some good this cycle!:thumbup:
> 
> Wow! Let us know what the next couple of days look like.
> 
> My temps started high but now keep going lower. I'm on cd 11 and will start doing Internet cheapy opks today- but I don't normally ov until cd26+. Can't wait to hear everyone's progress!Click to expand...

I'll definitely keep you all updated. Right now I'd just be happy to ovulate somewhere in the next week or two even:wacko:


----------



## flower94

So been doing research on soy.. my cycles are usually around 60 days.. do frustrating! af should arrive soon so will take soy CD 2-6...
CD 2-4 120
CD 5 160
CD 6 200


----------



## Kmae

Welcome flower! Is this your first time using soy?

Bnporter, I also hope to ov within the next week or two!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Next cycle I'm going to take:

cd2-4: 150
cd5-6: 200


----------



## flower94

Yes this is my first time, I really want shorter cycles!


----------



## keewee77

It sounds like the soy will help me keep a regular cycle, I'm really thankful I ran across this right now, I was having my doubts, I know it may not work for all women but...:)
I've decided to actually raise the mg over the next couple days. 
How many days am I supposed to take the soy to get the better effects? Starting cd3...


----------



## bnporter81

keewee77 said:


> It sounds like the soy will help me keep a regular cycle, I'm really thankful I ran across this right now, I was having my doubts, I know it may not work for all women but...:)
> I've decided to actually raise the mg over the next couple days.
> How many days am I supposed to take the soy to get the better effects? Starting cd3...

You take it for 5 days, hon...1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. I took mine on days 2-6 this cycle.


----------



## bnporter81

I don't think there is any set day to use it to get better results because everyone is different. The popular usage is days 3-7, though.


----------



## keewee77

Oh seems I started it at a righ time then lol. Thanks! Cd3-7 it is then.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck keewee


----------



## flower94

Gosh.. just want af to start so I can be done with this cycle and try soy! I'm 14/17dpo, not sure as ff was changing it.. but pretty sure it's 14. Took a digital pregnancy test and those stupid words not pregnant popped up.. is it possible to get a negative on a digi that late and still be pregnant??


----------



## bnporter81

I've heard of women getting positives later than that...so I'm sure it's possible. Have you had any pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## flower94

Oh yeah I have! EXTREMELY sore nipples.. a few nights ago they kept me from sleeping :(, some kind of stabbing pains on lower left side of belly.. some tiny cramps but not af cramps, and headaches. Wayy to many headaches.


----------



## bnporter81

Those sound like good signs...I'd just wait and test again in a couple of days. FX'd for you!:flower:


----------



## Dani Rose

Just had a notification for this group. So random I get none then one all of a sudden. 

Back in the TTC game :

CD 12. Hpts still faint, opks dark, ewcm... No idea where I am lol

But we are BDing tonight then every 3/4 nights after. I'm temping so il know when I O. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## flower94

Going to test again Saturday if no af


----------



## Kmae

Welcome DaniRose, are you taking soy this cycle? Have you taken it before? Any success?

flower94, it sounds like you are getting some clear symptoms. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## Dani Rose

I took it in jan, bfp first cycle. But just had a MMC. No soy this cycle but maybe next x


----------



## bnporter81

Hi Dani...I read some of the earlier posts on here when I was considering taking soy and I remember seeing you on here. Hopefully you'll O. soon and go on to have a strong, healthy, sticky little bean:baby: Good luck! This is my first cycle on soy. I usually have 60+ long cycles so I'm really hoping the soy does the trick for me. My cycles weren't always like this...just started being like this in October (almost exactly at the time we decided to start trying):dohh:It stinks, lol.


----------



## flower94

No clue about my lp.. usually don't chart, but do feel o pains and get af around 13-14 days after them.


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Just had a notification for this group. So random I get none then one all of a sudden.
> 
> Back in the TTC game :
> 
> CD 12. Hpts still faint, opks dark, ewcm... No idea where I am lol
> 
> But we are BDing tonight then every 3/4 nights after. I'm temping so il know when I O.
> 
> Good luck everyone

welcome back dani:hugs: xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thank you everyone. How are you mrs p??

Lots of new faces il need to catch up! Hope everyone is lucky this month! X


----------



## ChiGirl18

i have posted on here a few times, but just wanted you all to know i got my bfp a few days ago. I am hoping this one sticks!!! cautiously waiting and counting down until i am 8 weeks and get to see the little gummy bear :) I woke up this morning with a significant temp drop (below the coverline), but I'm trying to stay positive...


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats chi girl. Stop temping! You will drive yourself crazy and they will fluctuate now you are pg. A low temp doesn't mean the same as a normal cycle anymore x


----------



## bnporter81

Congrats Chi...h&h 9 months to you and little one:flower:


----------



## Kmae

Congrats Chigirl! I hope this is your sticky bean! Were you taking soy? On what days did you take it and how much did you take?


----------



## bnporter81

ChiGirl...just noticed you're in Tennessee. I am, too...where abouts are you?


----------



## ChiGirl18

I did take soy on cd 3-7... i wanted to have a shorter cycle bc mine are usually 42 days long. It seemed to help a little bit. 

bnp - I am in the Memphis area... you?


----------



## bnporter81

ChiGirl18 said:


> I did take soy on cd 3-7... i wanted to have a shorter cycle bc mine are usually 42 days long. It seemed to help a little bit.
> 
> bnp - I am in the Memphis area... you?

Just a little south of Nashville, but have family in the Memphis area.


----------



## autigers55

Haven't posted in here in awhile, so I want to say welcome to all the newcomers and good luck with soy and congrats to those who have gotten their bfp with soy!! :D

AFM - I have been trying to keep my mind off ttc because my mc turned into a difficult situation and my doctor was worried I had an ectopic pregnancy so I had to get 2 shots of methotrexate to bring my hcg level down to normal. That was a month ago and since I got those shots, I am having to wait 12wks before trying again and have to have at least 2-3 AFs. I considered taking soy again, but so far I havent needed it. My first AF after the mc I o'd on cd 12, which is a total shock and I am now 7dpo and anxiously waiting for my next AF. Even though I have one cycle almost done, I still have 2 months to wait before trying again. :wacko:

I really hope soy works for everyone!! It helped me O after not oving for several months and got me a bfp(but wasnt a sticky bean :cry:).

Sending you girls lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

Autigers was your hcg at zero before O? Did u confirm by temps? Just asking as I'm cd13 and sure im Oing... But hpts still faint. Opks dark etc. Ewcm, yday was brown tinged. Today O pain more ewcm..., hmmmmm

My temps are not reliable as my kids keep waking me mid of night and I only get 6-7 hours a night total so never getting 5 solid hours at once *sigh*


----------



## autigers55

My hcg level was below 0 a few days before I got my first AF after the mc and I didnt start temping until cd10. I thought I O'd before all the hcg was out of my system though but I am not 100% sure because I didnt trust using an opk, since it picks up hcg also. 

Sorry that isnt much help.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ahh ok. I've no idea. But I'm guessing you Od before your first af, no? I don't know how it all works with m/c

My hcg must be low now as tests much lighter and I'm like 13 days since m/c. I've no idea. We DTD anyway last night so I'm covered incase ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

Ah ok I read your chart. So your hcg was meg before the m/c bleeding? Mine is still present. Last m/c they were really low before m/c so I'm stumped! 

Glad almost 1 cycle down for you though :)

This bit is the worst, waiting. I had to do the same oct-jan then got pg first cycle trying so stay hopeful x


----------



## Kmae

autigers55 said:


> Haven't posted in here in awhile, so I want to say welcome to all the newcomers and good luck with soy and congrats to those who have gotten their bfp with soy!! :D
> 
> AFM - I have been trying to keep my mind off ttc because my mc turned into a difficult situation and my doctor was worried I had an ectopic pregnancy so I had to get 2 shots of methotrexate to bring my hcg level down to normal. That was a month ago and since I got those shots, I am having to wait 12wks before trying again and have to have at least 2-3 AFs. I considered taking soy again, but so far I havent needed it. My first AF after the mc I o'd on cd 12, which is a total shock and I am now 7dpo and anxiously waiting for my next AF. Even though I have one cycle almost done, I still have 2 months to wait before trying again. :wacko:
> 
> I really hope soy works for everyone!! It helped me O after not oving for several months and got me a bfp(but wasnt a sticky bean :cry:).
> 
> Sending you girls lots of baby dust!! :dust:

Thanks for your positive thoughts. I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand the frustration in waiting. When I got my m/c, I spotted for 4 months straight and took 3 months for the hcg to get out of my system. It is frustrating to wait, but; soon you will be able to ttc again and get your sticky bean!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey hotpink how are you?? Not spoke in a while. Been letting the MC pass but now back in the game ;)

Will wait for AF then maybe do Soy next month, once I have confirmed O I will decide as will depend on dates for when I am away etc. If O is going to be when I am on an all day flight I will maybe skip it LOL. The joys of TTC huh x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose, I'm alright this cycle is drivin me mad, but thinking I'm Oing now though.


----------



## Dani Rose

Looked at your chart, yeh dragging out a bit huh. Probably from the loss last month? Did u take soy this cycle?

I'm hoping to O soon too. Hpts almost neg now. Yay x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes I took soy this cycle


----------



## Dani Rose

Fx for a bfp :)

Annoying when we can't predict the cycle. I hate waiting haha


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks hun, I feel blah today as well.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hugs. Grab some chocolate, that's what I'm about to do he he ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, I don't have any so eat a few peaces for me.


----------



## Dani Rose

Sure will ;) 

My house is like a sweetie shop. I've such a sweet tooth!

Got Easter eggs in the fridge so think il share one with DS soon as he's watching a movie whilst I edit pics :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you.


----------



## autigers55

Dani - My hcg was 200 before I started mcing and by the time I stopped bleeding it was 13. I have no idea if I o'd before AF came. I thought I might have but not 100% sure because I did have a little clear/ewcm while waiting for my hcg to go to normal. I quit doing hpts once I found out I was mcing and didnt use an opk until about a week before I got AF. It was + but I think it was because there was still hcg in my system.


----------



## mrsp1969

Dani Rose said:


> Thank you everyone. How are you mrs p??
> 
> Lots of new faces il need to catch up! Hope everyone is lucky this month! X

hi dani im fine dani im taking a more relaxed approach to ttc it was stressing me out ive not taken soy this cycle xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I hope its your lucky cycle Mrsp!!!

Autigers, thanks. I took an hpt today and its almost a squinter, yay!!! Almost gone.....

My temps are really flat so I think until it's gone there will be no O!!! x


----------



## Dani Rose

Everyone is very quiet. Hope you all had a nice easter :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know it was quiet


----------



## bnporter81

Easter was nice here, but had waaaay too many sweets, lol. I don't even want to look at chocolate or gummies today:winkwink:

Still waiting to O. I had EWCM the last couple of days and semi-dark OPKs so I'm hoping it will be soon. If not then I think I'll use my NPC to end it instead of having another 70+ day cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope I get my Cross hairs soon grr PMA


----------



## mrsp1969

hi dani i think im ovulating soon ive got ewcm but not doing any opks just leaving it to nature lol xx


----------



## Kmae

Looks like most of us are waiting to ov. I am on cd18 and no ov yet. I'm really hoping I get a + opk in the day or two. F'xed.


----------



## Dani Rose

FF says I have but I very much doubt it. So yep it's a waiting to O group lol!

Anyone here used soy after a mc? I obvi haven't this cycle. You think the next cycle too soon??? Or wait a couple....


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

cd27 and stilling waiting to O


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> Looks like most of us are waiting to ov. I am on cd18 and no ov yet. I'm really hoping I get a + opk in the day or two. F'xed.

Kmae...we're on the same cycle day. What do your OPKs look like lately?


----------



## keewee77

I'm cd11 today And my opk's are gradually getting darker. According to ff I should be o'ing around the 13 for my regular cycle. This was my first cycle taking soy and already I know I'm more regular than I was before, and it's kind of nice. Just figured I'd share!


----------



## Dani Rose

YAY Keewee!! FX its regulating you. I O'd super early on it last time!

BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!

I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!


----------



## bnporter81

Dani Rose said:


> YAY Keewee!! FX its regulating you. I O'd super early on it last time!
> 
> BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!
> 
> I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!

I would probably go ahead and use the temp you got at 7:15. You had 4 hours of sleep so that's probably enough, but you could also google a bbt converter and then compare what that gives you to the temp. you got at 7:15:thumbup:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> YAY Keewee!! FX its regulating you. I O'd super early on it last time!
> 
> BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!
> 
> I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!

Hi Dani I know you from trying b4 first AF after m/c :)

So you've been using soy? I'm thinking of trying it since I tend to O on CD 20 and want it sooner! I bought a bottle of 120mg pills. I just don't know when to start it because of all this spotting I'm not sure what CD I'm on. I'm thinking today will be the real CD1, I hope! So I may start it tomorrow or Friday :)

With the temping, I'm new to it but what I've been doing if I take it twice because of waking up more then once is picking the lower temperature. I don't know if it is correct or not though.


----------



## Kmae

bnporter81 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Looks like most of us are waiting to ov. I am on cd18 and no ov yet. I'm really hoping I get a + opk in the day or two. F'xed.
> 
> Kmae...we're on the same cycle day. What do your OPKs look like lately?Click to expand...

Still getting negatives:cry: Last couple of cycles I ov'd on cd26/27 so hoping now that it is just following that pattern. I'll let you know if a + pops up. How are yours looking? F'xd.


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae, yesterday my OPKs were just a hair from being positive so I thought for sure maybe it would be today but when I did one just now it seems lighter than yesterday so I have no clue:shrug:I'm going to give it about another week but if things stay the same then I'm going to use my progesterone to just go ahead and end the cycle instead of having it go on another possible 40-50 days like they've been before.:wacko:FX for you, too, hon. Hope it turns positive for you soon!


----------



## bnporter81

Guess what...I just did a digital OPK and got a smiley face!:happydance::happydance:I'm so happy, my O. days in the past have been sooo much longer than CD 20 before! Wow, keep your FX for me girls!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I just want to cry. I was reading my ANT101 course book and the thing about fertility came up and this is what it says:

Fertility Control

Fission and seasonal mobility are two ways to move a population around the environment. Birth spacing is one of the most important methods of controlling population growth. Generally, a woman can only breastfeed and carry one infant at a time. If children are born too close together, the lives of both the newborn and the older infant may be jeopardized. It is estimated that in foraging communities women need about four years of separation between children (Birdsell, 1968). Breastfeeding is a natural form of birth spacing. When a woman breastfeeds, she produces a hormone called prolactin that inhibits ovulation and pregnancy.

Infanticide, or the killing or abandonment of newborn babies, is a form of birth spacing that women use when a baby is born deformed, when a new mother is already breastfeeding a young baby, or in times of starvation. Birdsell hypothesized that the infanticide rate among prehistoric cultures was between 15 and 50 percent of all births. Schrire and Steiger (1974) found that anthropological studies of Inuit infanticide note a range from 15 percent to as many as 80 percent of all births. Ethnographic studies of Australian Aborigines and Inuit (but not San) highlight a preferential practice of female infanticide (Birdsell, 1968).

The late onset among many foragers of a woman's first menstrual cycle (for example, 16.6 years of age among San), which is probably the result of diet and strenuous exercise, also reduces the number of children a woman can have during her lifetime (Howell, 1979).


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I just want to cry. I was reading my ANT101 course book and the thing about fertility came up and this is what it says:
> 
> Fertility Control
> 
> Fission and seasonal mobility are two ways to move a population around the environment. Birth spacing is one of the most important methods of controlling population growth. Generally, a woman can only breastfeed and carry one infant at a time. If children are born too close together, the lives of both the newborn and the older infant may be jeopardized. It is estimated that in foraging communities women need about four years of separation between children (Birdsell, 1968). Breastfeeding is a natural form of birth spacing. When a woman breastfeeds, she produces a hormone called prolactin that inhibits ovulation and pregnancy.
> 
> Infanticide, or the killing or abandonment of newborn babies, is a form of birth spacing that women use when a baby is born deformed, when a new mother is already breastfeeding a young baby, or in times of starvation. Birdsell hypothesized that the infanticide rate among prehistoric cultures was between 15 and 50 percent of all births. Schrire and Steiger (1974) found that anthropological studies of Inuit infanticide note a range from 15 percent to as many as 80 percent of all births. Ethnographic studies of Australian Aborigines and Inuit (but not San) highlight a preferential practice of female infanticide (Birdsell, 1968).
> 
> The late onset among many foragers of a woman's first menstrual cycle (for example, 16.6 years of age among San), which is probably the result of diet and strenuous exercise, also reduces the number of children a woman can have during her lifetime (Howell, 1979).

Wow, all of my babies are so precious...can't imagine my life without any of them... my last 2 babies are only a year and 6 days apart. I was breastfeeding my son full time and I conceived when he was 3 months old so obviously it didn't suppress anything for me! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hurt to read about it but had to finish it though my homework about it is due tomorrow by midnight.


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I'm sure it's hard to read and have to concentrate on anything like that


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I should rant about that in class tomorrow and give the class an ear full what I have to say on it and maybe the instructor won't be such a dick about my discussions anymore.


----------



## Madrid98

Go for it hotpink!!! I'm with ya'!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Madrid I already put it in my discussion so yeah let's see how that goes... I for one probably not the only one in class with fertility problems either. Shot I wrote a whole essay for my first ENG course and got a D-, but got a C- because the TA was a B*tch probably because it was on Pregnancy vs Surrogacy. The instructor gave me an B on the essay, but the TA said I plagiarized the whole darn thing.. I don't think so.


----------



## bnporter81

A lot of people probably don't know how to react to that sort of thing or they don't understand if they've never had a loss. Standing up for something that you feel strongly about is something to be commended for...not put down for.:thumbup:


----------



## Kmae

I agree! It's great to voice your point of view. Others might have the same but are too shy to speak up. You see things so differently too when you have had a loss and are struggling to conceive.

Bnporter, so great you got a + opk on cd 20. So far still neg for me. I am testing again tonight with a digi, but opk earlier today was super light. If I don't o in the next week I'll be taking progesterone followed my clomid instead. Come on o!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Hopefully O. will come soon for you!! FX:flower: I love using my digital test. So much easier than trying to determine test lines, lol:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks girls,

Anyways I got my Cross Hairs this morning.


----------



## Kmae

Bnporter, I am on two different soy forums and posed this for you on the other one- woops....Still no ov for me- but I did get some more ewcm today so maybe it's on its way. I wanted to ask you what dose of Soy did you take this cycle? It's great that you ov'd a lot earlier than normal!


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> Bnporter, I am on two different soy forums and posed this for you on the other one- woops....Still no ov for me- but I did get some more ewcm today so maybe it's on its way. I wanted to ask you what dose of Soy did you take this cycle? It's great that you ov'd a lot earlier than normal!

Kmae, I did cycle days 2-6 and I did 80-120-120-120-160. The EWCM sounds promising...hopefully O. will be soon! FX for you:thumbup:


----------



## Kmae

bnporter81 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Bnporter, I am on two different soy forums and posed this for you on the other one- woops....Still no ov for me- but I did get some more ewcm today so maybe it's on its way. I wanted to ask you what dose of Soy did you take this cycle? It's great that you ov'd a lot earlier than normal!
> 
> Kmae, I did cycle days 2-6 and I did 80-120-120-120-160. The EWCM sounds promising...hopefully O. will be soon! FX for you:thumbup:Click to expand...


I just got an ALMOST positive opk, I'll do a digi tonight in hopes it will turn positive by tonight!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> bnporter81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Bnporter, I am on two different soy forums and posed this for you on the other one- woops....Still no ov for me- but I did get some more ewcm today so maybe it's on its way. I wanted to ask you what dose of Soy did you take this cycle? It's great that you ov'd a lot earlier than normal!
> 
> Kmae, I did cycle days 2-6 and I did 80-120-120-120-160. The EWCM sounds promising...hopefully O. will be soon! FX for you:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got an ALMOST positive opk, I'll do a digi tonight in hopes it will turn positive by tonight!!!Click to expand...

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Dani Rose

ShellieLabTek said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> YAY Keewee!! FX its regulating you. I O'd super early on it last time!
> 
> BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!
> 
> I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!
> 
> Hi Dani I know you from trying b4 first AF after m/c :)
> 
> So you've been using soy? I'm thinking of trying it since I tend to O on CD 20 and want it sooner! I bought a bottle of 120mg pills. I just don't know when to start it because of all this spotting I'm not sure what CD I'm on. I'm thinking today will be the real CD1, I hope! So I may start it tomorrow or Friday :)
> 
> With the temping, I'm new to it but what I've been doing if I take it twice because of waking up more then once is picking the lower temperature. I don't know if it is correct or not though.Click to expand...

Hiya Shellie :) 

YES I used it with my BFP! First cycle on it, I O'd super early, my chart says CD12 but I think it was CD10 and that matches to my u/s when baby measured 2 days ahead.

I did 5-9 120mg. GL x


----------



## Kmae

I got a smiley face on my opk digi last night:happydance:. We BD'd last night; but, my temp shot up this morning. Hope one of his spermys caught my eggy!:spermy: So it looks like soy may have helped me ov 5-6 days earlier. F/xd.


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> I got a smiley face on my opk digi last night:happydance:. We BD'd last night; but, my temp shot up this morning. Hope one of his spermys caught my eggy!:spermy: So it looks like soy may have helped me ov 5-6 days earlier. F/xd.

Yay! So happy for you. :happydance: FF is telling me I'm 3 DPO when I actually think I'm only 2...sent a PM to an administrator and they agree with me but said to wait and see after my temp. tomorrow if the crosshairs change days. Still gonna go with what I think, though.:thumbup:

Good luck to you in your TWW, hon!


----------



## Kmae

bnporter81 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> I got a smiley face on my opk digi last night:happydance:. We BD'd last night; but, my temp shot up this morning. Hope one of his spermys caught my eggy!:spermy: So it looks like soy may have helped me ov 5-6 days earlier. F/xd.
> 
> Yay! So happy for you. :happydance: FF is telling me I'm 3 DPO when I actually think I'm only 2...sent a PM to an administrator and they agree with me but said to wait and see after my temp. tomorrow if the crosshairs change days. Still gonna go with what I think, though.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to you in your TWW, hon!Click to expand...

It typically takes 4 days of elevated temps for FF to gives its final cross hairs for me. GL with your TWW too. Really hope it ends with a BFP!


----------



## mrsp1969

hi all hope every 1 is doing ok trying not to think about ttc this month im just having a relaxed approach xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Freaking out over here!!! I tested my hcg out... Today 2 faint lines!!!

I dunno if it's left over stuff or the real deal.

I tested because my back kills and I had stomach cramps.... Omg!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Dani Rose said:


> Freaking out over here!!! I tested my hcg out... Today 2 faint lines!!!
> 
> I dunno if it's left over stuff or the real deal.
> 
> I tested because my back kills and I had stomach cramps.... Omg!!!

Congrats Dani! :happydance:With your temps still rising like that, I don't really think it would still be left over. FX for you, hon:hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/99dd0f36.jpg

All from today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I don't think that is left over HCG Rose


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/e0526030.jpg. The bottom test is my bfn from start of week the top one today... I'm scared it is left over! Eeeek


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose honestly don't think it's left over


----------



## Dani Rose

I hope not but seems too soon, too easy and too lucky. Scared to get excited I guess. And If it's real then I'm scared of what happened last time. Urgh I wish babies grew over night! Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose relax hun


----------



## Kmae

Dani Rose, I hope that second line gets darker over the next few days! GL!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Kmae said:


> Dani Rose, I hope that second line gets darker over the next few days! GL!

I agree..


----------



## bnporter81

Dani, did you test again to see if it got darker?


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh had 3 days of samey lines. Did one this am looked same then one later on looked neg. Digi neg and opks super dark. No O signs though so I'm lost, called the hospital that dealt with my mmc and they said think it's new pg too since I had days of neg tests but they should be darkening not staying same. God knows. 

They said to keep testing and if same end of wk they'll see me. We fly to Florida Saturday so that's super helpful, not! Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I did you take a test this morning Rose?


----------



## bnporter81

Dani Rose said:


> Yeh had 3 days of samey lines. Did one this am looked same then one later on looked neg. Digi neg and opks super dark. No O signs though so I'm lost, called the hospital that dealt with my mmc and they said think it's new pg too since I had days of neg tests but they should be darkening not staying same. God knows.
> 
> They said to keep testing and if same end of wk they'll see me. We fly to Florida Saturday so that's super helpful, not! Lol

I think if your OPKs are really dark that can be a good indicator of pregnancy


----------



## Allieoopp

Hi all,

We've moved now and just today got reliable internet, so I think I'm up and running now. Yeah! 

Welcome to all the new girls who've jumped on board while I've been away. Dani, I can't wait to hear some good news!

I haven't temped much this month, but I haven't had a rise as far as I can tell, so I don't think I've O'd. I've had some twinges, but no O pain. I'm on CD25 so I'm thinking it isn't happening this month. I suppose I'll see AF arrive around Saturday or Sunday. I've had about 2 1/2 weeks of watery CM, so I'm really ready for THAT to stop! 

I'm planning to take a break from soy for the next 2 or 3 cycles. I O'd on my first month of using it, but last month and this one, nothing. After that, I may do one on, one or two off and see how my body reacts to that. Sure is frustrating. Anyway, just thought I'd check in and catch up. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/0d7e379f.jpgtoday's


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose Congrats hun I can so see that line.


----------



## Dani Rose

I did another. Bfn. I didn't hold my pee but still, I'm so confused! Away to buy frer and test over next few days


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: and FX for you Rose


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/aprilbfp.jpg

Frer and im spotting pink and cramping, added it to my chart... time will tell


----------



## bnporter81

Yeah, I can see the line, too. It's still pretty early so hopefully it will just keep getting darker:thumbup:


----------



## bnporter81

Aww, sorry Dani...just now saw that last post:wacko: Hopefully the spotting and cramping will go away. Maybe it's just still trying to implant completely...I know spotting in early pregnancy isn't always a bad thing so hang in there. FX'd for you:hugs:


----------



## bnporter81

Allieoopp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We've moved now and just today got reliable internet, so I think I'm up and running now. Yeah!
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls who've jumped on board while I've been away. Dani, I can't wait to hear some good news!
> 
> I haven't temped much this month, but I haven't had a rise as far as I can tell, so I don't think I've O'd. I've had some twinges, but no O pain. I'm on CD25 so I'm thinking it isn't happening this month. I suppose I'll see AF arrive around Saturday or Sunday. I've had about 2 1/2 weeks of watery CM, so I'm really ready for THAT to stop!
> 
> I'm planning to take a break from soy for the next 2 or 3 cycles. I O'd on my first month of using it, but last month and this one, nothing. After that, I may do one on, one or two off and see how my body reacts to that. Sure is frustrating. Anyway, just thought I'd check in and catch up. :)

Hi Allie...bet you're glad to have internet back. I've gotten so dependent on having it I go nuts if I don't have it for more than a day or two, lol:haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose I can see the line in the FRER as well hang in there hun


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wondering if anyone gets sore boobs with the soy? I did 120mg CD 2-6 and I'm on CD7, and had my last soy last night. Now for the last hour or so my boobs have been feeling a little bit sore. Not a lot, its not even really bothering me, but enough to notice it's there.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm back after a few days with no internet and taking a break from it all. I've got my af today, exactly 6wks after the mc so I'm moving on as we speak.

Dani I can definitely see those lines hun! I hope is good news at the end and that the spotting does clear.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Madrid good to see you :)

Shellie I think I had really sore boobs that cycle! Especially after O!


----------



## Kmae

Allie, welcome back!

DaniRose, I have my fingers crossed for you! Don't you wish you could speed up time and find out already!!!

Shellie, I didn't get any SE from soy except for headaches- but I have heard ladies getting sore boobs from it. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Oh crap! So while trying to find out if Soy was causing my sore boobs, I just discovered that you're not supposed to take Soy Isoflavones and Vitex at the same time. I wish I knew that a week ago! I've been taking Vitex since the beginning of this cycle, and finished day 5 of Soy Iso yesterday. I read somewhere else that it's ok to take them together as long as the last day of Soy you do not take Vitex. So what should I do? just leave it alone and see what happens? Or do two extra days (I already had vitex today) of soy iso and skip the vitex tomorrow??? help!!!


----------



## bnporter81

Kmae said:


> Allie, welcome back!
> 
> DaniRose, I have my fingers crossed for you! Don't you wish you could speed up time and find out already!!!
> 
> Shellie, I didn't get any SE from soy except for headaches- but I have heard ladies getting sore boobs from it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Doing pretty good, Kmae....had a temp. dip today of .5 degrees and hoping it comes back up tomorrow. FX'd maybe it was an implantation dip:winkwink:How is your TWW going?


----------



## Kmae

bnporter81 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Allie, welcome back!
> 
> DaniRose, I have my fingers crossed for you! Don't you wish you could speed up time and find out already!!!
> 
> Shellie, I didn't get any SE from soy except for headaches- but I have heard ladies getting sore boobs from it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Doing pretty good, Kmae....had a temp. dip today of .5 degrees and hoping it comes back up tomorrow. FX'd maybe it was an implantation dip:winkwink:How is your TWW going?Click to expand...

F'xd it's ID! The tww can be so stressful. I had a dip on 2dpo which was strange. Waiting to see if FF will end up changing my ov day after a couple more temps because of it.

Shellie, what day of taking soy are you on? I too have read that vitex may cancel out soy. But never tried vitex myself. I would probably stop taking vitex and finish whatever soy pills that were needed to be taken but don't take soy more than the 5 days. GL!


----------



## Dani Rose

Well Frer was lighter, IC negative. And ive light flow so I am guessing AF.....

My temp dived so would make sense!!

Atleast I have answers before our trip this weekend and can TTC a Florida baby :) Using Soy this cycle again as it worked last time! GL ladies!!

Im not sure on the SOY/VITEX thing so can't advise sorry :(


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm back after a few days with no internet and taking a break from it all. I've got my af today, exactly 6wks after the mc so I'm moving on as we speak.
> 
> Dani I can definitely see those lines hun! I hope is good news at the end and that the spotting does clear.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

hi esther welcome back xx


----------



## mrsp1969

Allieoopp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We've moved now and just today got reliable internet, so I think I'm up and running now. Yeah!
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls who've jumped on board while I've been away. Dani, I can't wait to hear some good news!
> 
> I haven't temped much this month, but I haven't had a rise as far as I can tell, so I don't think I've O'd. I've had some twinges, but no O pain. I'm on CD25 so I'm thinking it isn't happening this month. I suppose I'll see AF arrive around Saturday or Sunday. I've had about 2 1/2 weeks of watery CM, so I'm really ready for THAT to stop!
> 
> I'm planning to take a break from soy for the next 2 or 3 cycles. I O'd on my first month of using it, but last month and this one, nothing. After that, I may do one on, one or two off and see how my body reacts to that. Sure is frustrating. Anyway, just thought I'd check in and catch up. :)

hi allie welcome back im a day behind you ive not taken anything this cycle boobs just getting sore now so i have no idea if i ovulated or not has ive not done any temping at all af will proberly arrive for me at the wkend too good luck xx


----------



## bnporter81

Dani Rose said:


> Well Frer was lighter, IC negative. And ive light flow so I am guessing AF.....
> 
> My temp dived so would make sense!!
> 
> Atleast I have answers before our trip this weekend and can TTC a Florida baby :) Using Soy this cycle again as it worked last time! GL ladies!!
> 
> Im not sure on the SOY/VITEX thing so can't advise sorry :(

Sorry Dani, but hope you have a good trip...I went to Florida for a vacation about 5 years ago and had a great time. Enjoy yourselves and have fun TTC your Florida baby:winkwink:


----------



## Allieoopp

bnporter81 said:


> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We've moved now and just today got reliable internet, so I think I'm up and running now. Yeah!
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls who've jumped on board while I've been away. Dani, I can't wait to hear some good news!
> 
> I haven't temped much this month, but I haven't had a rise as far as I can tell, so I don't think I've O'd. I've had some twinges, but no O pain. I'm on CD25 so I'm thinking it isn't happening this month. I suppose I'll see AF arrive around Saturday or Sunday. I've had about 2 1/2 weeks of watery CM, so I'm really ready for THAT to stop!
> 
> I'm planning to take a break from soy for the next 2 or 3 cycles. I O'd on my first month of using it, but last month and this one, nothing. After that, I may do one on, one or two off and see how my body reacts to that. Sure is frustrating. Anyway, just thought I'd check in and catch up. :)
> 
> Hi Allie...bet you're glad to have internet back. I've gotten so dependent on having it I go nuts if I don't have it for more than a day or two, lol:haha:Click to expand...

Yes, I'm really glad to have it back, but I've been SO busy that it's been ok. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Allie where have you been hunni? I missed see you around.


----------



## Dani Rose

Spotting went away again after a small amount this am.... O M G!!! Sorry im annoyed!! :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Are you going to test again Rose


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm sure I will but not for a while, I fly at the weekend so I will hold out til then if I can and see what happens... Hoping AF is full flow tomo if that's what this is!


----------



## bnporter81

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Are you going to test again Rose

Hope you come back soon, Hotpink...we'll miss you:hugs:


----------



## Allieoopp

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Allie where have you been hunni? I missed see you around.

My family moved.....we changed countries and we just got settled a bit and got internet established. We're in Central America now and so far we really like it here. 

I'm sorry to see you go for awhile. Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## Dani Rose

AF for sure!! heavy and sore!! The private health centre just called and I get my blood tests tomo for blood clotting :) YAY!!! 

Is this CD1 as full flow or yday or day before with spotting?? So confused! But need to know for Soy x


----------



## bnporter81

Dani Rose said:


> AF for sure!! heavy and sore!! The private health centre just called and I get my blood tests tomo for blood clotting :) YAY!!!
> 
> Is this CD1 as full flow or yday or day before with spotting?? So confused! But need to know for Soy x

Not entirely sure, Dani, but I would probably count the first day of full flow as CD1. That's how I did it this month.:thumbup:


----------



## Dani Rose

I met in the middle, tues was pink at night, weds red am and today its like a red river (TMI) lol so I counted yday!

So Soy on sunday!! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Dani so sorry it ended up being af & not a BFP. 

I'm on cd3 today but not doing soy or anything else whatsoever as I still have to check with the doctors. My appt is next Tuesday.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hope the app goes well. Will you still try this month?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, if they say all is ok I will. But if I need to have the op I guess I'll wait. I'll know for sure then.


----------



## Dani Rose

What op is it Madrid? Sorry If you said before.

That's me at the airport hotel so spk in 2 wks. Hope to come home with a bfp and see yours ;)


----------



## Madrid98

Dani Rose said:


> What op is it Madrid? Sorry If you said before.
> 
> That's me at the airport hotel so spk in 2 wks. Hope to come home with a bfp and see yours ;)

Thanks! 

They thought I may have a polyp in the uterus at the last scan. That's the reason the doctor decided to check me again once I pass the first af post mc. I called them Thursday and got my appt for Tuesday. If there's a polyp I need an op to remove it as it may be dangerous and won't help pregnancy if I ever get pregnant again. So I have to wait. I'm quite anxious already and still have 3 days to go :shrug:


----------



## Jojono2

Hey guys, I took soy this cycle and on friday, approx 6-7dpo, I had what I can only describe as a pulled muscle feeling in my lower tummy/abdomen, yesterday it wasn't as tender and today its fine, never had this before, anyone got any ideas what this could be? Thank you x x x


----------



## Madrid98

It could be implantation jojo. Good luck!


----------



## Scarlet369

Hello, I'd like to join the soy user if thats ok! I plan on starting a Phytoestrogens in my next cycle. Hopefully CD-2-8. I want to several stores and could not find any that sold JUST soy in my area. Even though I have had a pretty regular af, I'm hoping soy&black cohosh will help us conceive faster as well as increase our chance for multiples (yes we know the risks). Hopefully can share a bfp with some of you other ladies in a month or 2.


----------



## Allieoopp

Welcome Scarlet! Glad to see you on board. I hope soy is just what you're looking for and that you get your BFP very soon.

Update here.....Nothing much to report. AF showed up today and this was my second anovulatory cycle. I think I'm going to take a break from soy for a couple of months and then try again with one month on and one month off and see if my body responds better to that. I'm sure I'll be on here still and I'm planning to continue to temp so I can know where I'm at, but no soy for me this month. 

Hope everyone else is doing better than me with soy. I sure was hoping I'd have a BFP by now. :( Maybe I'll look into clomid.....I wonder if I can get it here without a prescription? I'll have to look into that. I can't afford to buy ANYTHING right now, but maybe by the time I'm done with my break we'll be able to.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome scarlett! I hope the soy will help you get your bfp!

Allie as I was reading your post I was thinking about clomid and then I saw you mentioned it too. I don't know how to get it apart from a doctor but I guess it'll be very good for you if you could use it. 
Soy is good for many people month after month. In my case only worked the first time I used it.
Good luck with whatever you do!

I had the scan yesterday and it turned out that the doctors were wrong and I don't have a polyp. My uterus is clear so I can start ttc once again.


----------



## sugarpink

Hi there, I posted this somewhere else but thought it perhaps might be better in this thread, I wondered if anyone could give me some advice please, I have pcos and have bought some soya isoflavones to see if it can help me to get pregnant. I will be starting them tonight and will be taking them over the next 5 days (days 4-8 of my menstrual cycle) I've bought the Holland & Barrett brand. What I'm a bit puzzled about is the bottle says each capsule contains 750mg, but the way i read it is that it's 23mg of Isoflavones plus whatever other ingredients it's made up of, does anyone else take these ones and if so am i right in thinking that its the 23mg per capsule that i need to take into account for each dosage? I've included the product information below, i just want a second opinion really just to make sure i get enough but don't take too much, also what dosage would you recommend to start off with? Its nice to see the soy has helped so many ladies to get pregnant, it gives hope to the rest of us too :) Many thanks in advance for any advice. Michelle :0) 

Product Information
Each capsule contains: 
Soya Germ Isoflavones Concentrate (Soy Life)	750mg
standardised to contain 3%
Isoflavone	23mg
and 3% Saponins, 23mg)
Typical Soya Isoflavone Composition: 
Daidzin & Daidzein	12mg
Glycitin & Glycitein	7.0mg
Genistin & Genistein	2.5mg
Soya Saponins	23mg


----------



## Scarlet369

I've seen several posts in my research where people said they were taking u/p Clomid so you must be able to buy it legit somewhere online. My DH doesnt agree with me buying it online, despite the fact he's PRAYING for twins, because he thinks all the websites are just scams. He said he would rather lie to my doctor that we've been trying for years then get ripped off.


----------



## Dani Rose

My ds is proof that online clomid is ok. I have the website should you want it x


----------



## Allieoopp

My best friend had a baby today. It was a home birth and I was there helping. That makes number 5 for her......and this one and the last two were all "oops" babies. Don't get me wrong.....they're all loved and wanted and well taken care of by both she and her hubby. I just don't understand why some people can just have as many babies as they want and then there are others of us who can't even have just one no matter how much we want them or how hard we try. It's so hard to take care of her and that precious tiny new person. They live in the apartment next door to ours and it was hard to find a place this evening to go off to be alone so I could cry. :cry:


----------



## Allieoopp

sugarpink said:


> Hi there, I posted this somewhere else but thought it perhaps might be better in this thread, I wondered if anyone could give me some advice please, I have pcos and have bought some soya isoflavones to see if it can help me to get pregnant. I will be starting them tonight and will be taking them over the next 5 days (days 4-8 of my menstrual cycle) I've bought the Holland & Barrett brand. What I'm a bit puzzled about is the bottle says each capsule contains 750mg, but the way i read it is that it's 23mg of Isoflavones plus whatever other ingredients it's made up of, does anyone else take these ones and if so am i right in thinking that its the 23mg per capsule that i need to take into account for each dosage? I've included the product information below, i just want a second opinion really just to make sure i get enough but don't take too much, also what dosage would you recommend to start off with? Its nice to see the soy has helped so many ladies to get pregnant, it gives hope to the rest of us too :) Many thanks in advance for any advice. Michelle :0)
> 
> Product Information
> Each capsule contains:
> Soya Germ Isoflavones Concentrate (Soy Life)	750mg
> standardised to contain 3%
> Isoflavone	23mg
> and 3% Saponins, 23mg)
> Typical Soya Isoflavone Composition:
> Daidzin & Daidzein	12mg
> Glycitin & Glycitein	7.0mg
> Genistin & Genistein	2.5mg
> Soya Saponins	23mg


Michelle, I do think you're right on the 23mg. Mine was similar and when I called the company about it, they confirmed that it was the lower amount listed like yours.

As far as dosage goes, a lot of ladies start out with a lower dose and up it as they go. I've seen a lot of people start at about 100mg and end up on the 5th day taking about 200mg. Lots of people take something like 100, 100, 150, 150, 200. Most people don't take exactly those doses because it seems that everyone's strength of pills is a bit different. Some people start a little lower or higher depending on their particular strength and end up in the general ballpark of 200mg. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid SO glad you got the all clear to start TTC get to DTD. what cd are you on?

Hot did you test?

I took clomid when i was TTC Lucas after 12 months of no AF it didn't bring my BFP but did get my AF back i got mine off the net as my GP wouldn't do any thing for me as i had already got 1 child.


----------



## Madrid98

Nice to see you around here Dani!! How are you doing hun?

Sugarpink welcome! I think allie's advice is very good. You may start low and increase the dosage every day. I believe is better to start low the first time you try it and if it doesn't work you can always increase the following time.

Allie I'm so sorry you feel so sad at this time. I've got a friend who is the same as yours. She has 5 children and the last one she didn't look for it at all. She didn't even tell anybody, just a few of us, as she sort of couldn't cope with it. After I had my 1st mc she was complaining in facebook about her pregnancy and how uncomfortable she was. I couldn't resist and had to tell her that some of us would pay to be as uncomfortable or more than her. She never commented again after that. Now she's had an op so she won't have any more kids in the future.
Some so much and others so little, is the way the world is. I truly hope you'll get your baby sooner or later hun. :hugs:

tmr I'm on cd10, using the CBFM this month for the first time ever & waiting to see when my O is going to be post mc. So far the monitor is reading low so I'm not even close, lol


----------



## sugarpink

Thanks very much for the advice and the welcome ladies, much appreciated :)

Allie sorry you're feeling sad about your friend having another baby, its totally understandable, my family and friends seem to be having babies left right and centre, and everytime one is born you smile, congratulate them and tell them how gorgeous their new bundle of joy is, don't get me wrong i don't begrudge them one little bit, i love them all to bits, it just rips on your heart strings because you want your own little bundle of joy. 

I do think is that for those of us it doesn't happen so easily for, it will be such an amazing feeling when it does happen, and i always think you're so much more grateful when you've had to try harder and wait a long time for something you desperately want... though that's not much of a consolation beforehand but sending lots of baby :dust: to all of you that are trying.

I took 2 of the soya isoflavone tablets last night, with them being my first dose i wanted to see how i got on, I'm gonna take 4 before bed tonight and see how i get on with that dose, and gradually increase them.

Hope you're all enjoying your evening x


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Nice to see you around here Dani!! How are you doing hun?
> 
> Sugarpink welcome! I think allie's advice is very good. You may start low and increase the dosage every day. I believe is better to start low the first time you try it and if it doesn't work you can always increase the following time.
> 
> Allie I'm so sorry you feel so sad at this time. I've got a friend who is the same as yours. She has 5 children and the last one she didn't look for it at all. She didn't even tell anybody, just a few of us, as she sort of couldn't cope with it. After I had my 1st mc she was complaining in facebook about her pregnancy and how uncomfortable she was. I couldn't resist and had to tell her that some of us would pay to be as uncomfortable or more than her. She never commented again after that. Now she's had an op so she won't have any more kids in the future.
> Some so much and others so little, is the way the world is. I truly hope you'll get your baby sooner or later hun. :hugs:
> 
> tmr I'm on cd10, using the CBFM this month for the first time ever & waiting to see when my O is going to be post mc. So far the monitor is reading low so I'm not even close, lol

Thank you Madrid for all the kind words. It's a comfort during this hard time and I really do appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## Allieoopp

sugarpink said:


> Thanks very much for the advice and the welcome ladies, much appreciated :)
> 
> Allie sorry you're feeling sad about your friend having another baby, its totally understandable, my family and friends seem to be having babies left right and centre, and everytime one is born you smile, congratulate them and tell them how gorgeous their new bundle of joy is, don't get me wrong i don't begrudge them one little bit, i love them all to bits, it just rips on your heart strings because you want your own little bundle of joy.
> 
> I do think is that for those of us it doesn't happen so easily for, it will be such an amazing feeling when it does happen, and i always think you're so much more grateful when you've had to try harder and wait a long time for something you desperately want... though that's not much of a consolation beforehand but sending lots of baby :dust: to all of you that are trying.
> 
> I took 2 of the soya isoflavone tablets last night, with them being my first dose i wanted to see how i got on, I'm gonna take 4 before bed tonight and see how i get on with that dose, and gradually increase them.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your evening x

Yes, I agree. I don't begrudge them (THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!!) their babies....I just want one too and after 14 years I'm just tired of waiting for my turn. Seems like I just keep ending up at the back of the baby line and never get to the front.


----------



## mrsp1969

hi al ljust thought i wouldpop in and say hi xx ive not taken anything for 3 cycles now i have reistered with a new doctor has my last 1 was no help at all and they have put a referal in for me to a fs they are not promising i will be accepted but its a chance ive not had for 21 months xx :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck with that Julie!!

I'm on cd14 & had a second high in the cbfm. Waiting for O & very relaxed about the whole thing.


----------



## tmr1234

MrsP~ Yay at lest some 1 is doing some thing for you good to see you around.

Madrid~ good luck Hun hope the eggy comes out soon and make syou a sticky bean.


----------



## mrsp1969

Madrid98 said:


> Good luck with that Julie!!
> 
> I'm on cd14 & had a second high in the cbfm. Waiting for O & very relaxed about the whole thing.

hi esther im the same im not stressing anymore just relaxing and waiting xx


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> MrsP~ Yay at lest some 1 is doing some thing for you good to see you around.
> 
> Madrid~ good luck Hun hope the eggy comes out soon and make syou a sticky bean.

hi thanks traci they are not promising anything but were so nice when i told him how long i had been trying my other docs just ignored me so its a refreshing change wish i had changed sooner i feel like i have wasted 21 months xx


----------



## tmr1234

It took us 22 month to get preg with Lucas so i know how you feel my doc wouldn't do any thing as we already had Rueben. Hope some thing gets sorted for you and soon.


----------



## Madrid98

It's been such a long time with no posts in here! What happened? I hope you are all well and getting BFPs on the way!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey im still here! Was just waiting on some new posts to reply to!

I am trying clomid next cycle I think, sick of waiting already lol


----------



## Madrid98

Where are you in your cycle now Dani?


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, soy didn't do anything for me the past two months, so I skipped it this month. Low and behold, I got cross hairs today on my chart!!!! I had some heavy spotting right around O and then for several days afterward and I'm not sure what that's all about, but ANY O is ok by me!!! I haven't told hubby that I O'd.....I think I'll just keep him in the dark and see what happens in the next little while. I'm 5DPO now and can't wait to test in a few more days. I'm SO tired, but I've been working hard too, so it's hard to know if it's more than it should be or not. 

Okay, off to bed in a bit. Gotta get some sourdough biscuits on to rise first for a customer who ordered them for tomorrow. Apple bread is about to come out of the oven, whole wheat bread is almost cool, and banana bread is already packaged.


----------



## Madrid98

Allie is nice to hear from you again. Well done with the O!! I truly hope you get you bfp in a few days!!
Yummy breads! You're in business! :winkwink:


----------



## Dani Rose

Soy sucks lol. I think I must have just O'd as temp stayed up.., who knows!

Ooh yummy I love banana bread! I just made brownies. Mmmmm


----------



## Madrid98

Dani can you tweak pics? I've put a couple in the pregnancy test thread but still waiting for anybody to try.


----------



## Dani Rose

Oooohhh no but show me here!!! Eeeeek


----------



## mrsp1969

hi dani and esther im still here af arrived cd 24 im getting so frustrated i went back to opks and i only have a lp ov 9 days which i read is not good xx


----------



## Allieoopp

Dani Rose said:


> Soy sucks lol. I think I must have just O'd as temp stayed up.., who knows!
> 
> Ooh yummy I love banana bread! I just made brownies. Mmmmm

Hope you did O......it's such a bummer to no O after waiting so long! I suspected I had O'd the other day when my hair started falling out. Progesterone does that to me. It was HORRIBLE when I was pregnant last year! My hair got VERY thin and the new growth is just now catching up with the rest of it. I can't quite imagine what it'll be like when I go all the way through a pregnancy. 

I love banana bread too! It was pure torture last night smelling it baking and knowing we couldn't eat it. I've baked things to sell for almost 2 years now, so most of the time it doesn't bother me, but that one just about did me in. :) Brownies sound YUMMY! They're my favorite and I sold thousands of them (about 50 a day, 5 days a week for a year and a half) when we were living in Uruguay, but haven't made any since we arrived here. The cocoa here isn't as good and it's more expensive......doesn't make much sense since they grow it here!


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Allie is nice to hear from you again. Well done with the O!! I truly hope you get you bfp in a few days!!
> Yummy breads! You're in business! :winkwink:

Thanks Madrid! Me too, but if it's not time yet, I'm ok with that for now. Life is pretty hard at the moment and I think the first 3 months of pregnancy will be really difficult with baking. My hubby hasn't found a job here yet, so it's what we've got for now, but I'm hoping and praying that he'll find something soon. I'm ready to just be a wife and mama again and actually have time to bake things for my FAMILY again!


----------



## Allieoopp

Great. AF just showed up......5 day LP. :cry:


----------



## Madrid98

Im so sorry Allie!! :hugs: maybe try vitamina B6 during this cycle. It may help you. 

You mentioned Uruguay; are you in South América? My brother in law is from Perú


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Im so sorry Allie!! :hugs: maybe try vitamina B6 during this cycle. It may help you.
> 
> You mentioned Uruguay; are you in South América? My brother in law is from Perú

Well, it's very strange. I had a heavy flow for a few hours and then it stopped! Just turned off like a faucet. I would think it could be implantation, except that it was SO MUCH! But my temp went up again this A.M., so I don't know exactly what's going on.

We were in Uruguay for almost 3 years and now we're in Costa Rica. :)


----------



## Allieoopp

Could someone look at my chart......pretty please? Did I go tri-phasic this morning???


----------



## Allieoopp

Allieoopp said:


> Could someone look at my chart......pretty please? Did I go tri-phasic this morning???

Thought I'd explain......I changed the bleeding I had yesterday to "spotting" on my chart so as to keep it from starting a new month since my temp spiked this morning and the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Madrid98

That could well be ib because if not your temp would me much lower. Good luck!


----------



## alin3boys

Allie your chart is looking fantastic fingers crossed for that bfp


----------



## Dani Rose

Oooooooh fx it's implant!!!


----------



## Madrid98

I have a feeling she's going to be our 42 bfp in the thread.


----------



## alin3boys

Allie i thought 5 days was a bit to short a luteal phase but bang on for implantation fingers crossed hun,how soon after implant can you get a positive


----------



## Allieoopp

alin3boys said:


> Allie i thought 5 days was a bit to short a luteal phase but bang on for implantation fingers crossed hun,how soon after implant can you get a positive

I thought it was really short too, but that first month I took soy and actually O'd, it was shorter than it's ever been.....maybe 11 days? Can't remember exactly. Then the month before last I wasn't sure if I O'd or not. It was kind of weird with my temp going up but not staying up. I thought perhaps I had O'd but the corpus lutiem wasn't strong enough to produce the progesterone it needed to. If that was the case, I had a really short lutiel phase that month, so when I started bleeding so heavily this time, I just chalked it up to soy messing everything up. But then it all stopped as suddenly as it started and now we wait. I googled it and found that it can indeed be heavy like that with implantation for some people, so we'll see. :flower: 

Today was 8DPO, so I'll probably start testing tomorrow. I was trying to think of a creative way to tell my DH, but like always, he ruined the surprise and asked me strait up what was going on and asked specific questions. Maybe I can at least test in secret....I hope so. There's absolutely NOWHERE to put anything in the bathroom, so I have to keep my tests and cup in my room (not a single bit of storage to put anything away in there!) Chances are he'll wake up in the morning when I try to sneak it into the bathroom. I've been waking up earlier than normal needing to go to the bathroom and have to temp when I do in order to get an accurate reading. Then the thermometer always makes him reach for the alarm clock so he'll already be half awake. Why is it he doesn't notice ANYTHING I WANT him to notice, but I can't plan a surprise because he ALWAYS finds it??? 

Anyway, I'm on pins and needles waiting to test!


----------



## Madrid98

Can't wait to see your test results !!!!


----------



## alin3boys

Lol my hubby is the same he knows my cycle better than me lol,im really excited for you


----------



## Allieoopp

Well, it was a BFN this morning, but it's still early. My temp went a bit lower this morning and I've had a little light spotting, so I don't know which way this will go. I'm feeling VERY PMS-ish today, but that could go either way too. When I was pregnant before, my dh commented that before we found out I was AWFUL like PMS.


----------



## Allieoopp

Nothing new here today. BFN this morning at 10dpo, but my temp went back up a bit, so that's encouraging. :)


----------



## Madrid98

10dpo is still early Allie. Don't give up just yet, if your temps are high you still have a chance.


----------



## Allieoopp

Yes, I agree Madrid. I haven't lost hope yet or anything. Just reporting in. :) I think last time I was pregnant I didn't get a positive until after I had missed AF.


----------



## tmr1234

allie~ I think you only ov'd on cd 21 so it only makes you 10DPO today as your temp went down at 2dpo but back up then carred on going up from there. Good luck.

Madrid~ How are you getting on?

Is Mrs P still around?


----------



## alin3boys

Tmr ~ i thought that about allies chart but wasn't positive so didn't say anything lol

aliie ~ fx'd hun

I am 5dpo i think and wanting to test already pmsl


----------



## Allieoopp

I've wondered the same thing. The things that make me think it's correct on the chart are that I had O pain that day (although not as strongly as I've experienced in the past), EWCM, and my hair started falling out from that point on. Progesterone does that to me and there's very little of it until ovulation and on months when I don't O, it doesn't fall out unless I take natural progesterone. There are also examples of people having "fall back temps" after O and their charts look like mine with that dip. (I can't find an explanation as to why that would happen though.) So I'm thinking FF may have it right, but I really don't know as it could reasonably be either one. It doesn't really matter to me. I just want to have a baby, however it happens. :) But yes, you're right. It could still be too early to get anything on a test.


----------



## Madrid98

Well allie and alin3 I hope you both will get your bfp's this cycle.

I'm ok tmr. Had my scan today and nothing conclusive until my next appt with the doctor on 22nd June. On cd5 here and in the boring part of the cycle too


----------



## Allieoopp

Okay, this may be TMI, but I can't seem to get anywhere with googling it and thought someone here might know what's going on. I decided to check my cervix today to see what position it's in. It's felt normal up until now when I've checked it every once in a while. When I checked it a little while ago, I noticed it's like there's a bump at the opening rather than there being a dimple. Anybody have any idea why that could be? I've had a polyp once before that the doctor just twisted off, but this feels very different from that.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry but I have no idea of what that could be allie.


----------



## alin3boys

allie you can get little lumps on cervix they are cysts but do go on there own


----------



## tmr1234

Madrid~ Good luck hope every thing turns out ok for you. Will they give you any thing to help next time you get your BFP? 

Allie~ I have had that it feels like a biggish lump? My doc said it was just a blocked ducked and very normal to have but if you are worred get it look at.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey, sorry not been around. Af finally came. I've had a crap wk with hormones and feeling miserable.

Glad of a fresh start and taking clomid this month :)


----------



## tmr1234

Dani~ Sorry AF got you hope you get your BFP this month and it is a sticky 1


----------



## Madrid98

I have no idea if they'll give me something or not. for the time being I hope by next appt I'll have my bfp once again in June


----------



## Allieoopp

tmr1234 said:


> Allie~ I have had that it feels like a biggish lump? My doc said it was just a blocked duct and very normal to have but if you are worried, get it looked at.

Instead of feeling a dimple in my cervix, I seem to have a little protrusion coming from it. I've had a cervical polyp once before, so I'm wondering if it could be another of those. I read yesterday that they can be caused by an increase in estrogen, and soy increases your estrogen. Perhaps 3 months of soy have caused one to grow? Not sure. I read that polyps bleed easily, so that could explain all of the spotting I've had this month and the heavy bleed I had about a week ago. I'd like to go to the doctor and get it looked at, but don't have the ability to do that at the moment. I'm not really alarmed like I felt yesterday. I've sort of settled down a bit since I remembered that polyp I had about 10 years ago. :)


----------



## Allieoopp

Dani Rose said:


> Hey, sorry not been around. Af finally came. I've had a crap wk with hormones and feeling miserable.
> 
> Glad of a fresh start and taking clomid this month :)

So sorry AF got you! I hope the clomid does wonders for you and you have a LO on the way very soon!


----------



## Dani Rose

IVe had polyps before to. I hope you figure it out :(


----------



## Allieoopp

Dani Rose said:


> IVe had polyps before to. I hope you figure it out :(

It's the strangest thing.....it's totally gone now! I think AF is on her way though. I suspect I'll have a temp dip in the morning.


----------



## tmr1234

I hope AF stays away for you your chart looks so good. But i felt like i was getting AF the day and a few days after my BFP my cervix seemed open as well like AF was coming.


----------



## Allieoopp

tmr1234 said:


> I hope AF stays away for you your chart looks so good. But i felt like i was getting AF the day and a few days after my BFP my cervix seemed open as well like AF was coming.

Thank you so much. I don't actually "feel" like she's coming except for HORRIBLE PMS symptoms, I just keep seeing a little spotting and then yesterday my cervix seemed open and soft.....thought she was on her way for sure, but nothing yet. I'm 11 or 13 DPO, whichever way you count it, so I'm hoping to know something this weekend. I'm still testing negative, but my temp went up again this morning......:shrug: Just gotta wait and see, but this waiting is killing me!


----------



## mrsp1969

tmr1234 said:


> allie~ I think you only ov'd on cd 21 so it only makes you 10DPO today as your temp went down at 2dpo but back up then carred on going up from there. Good luck.
> 
> Madrid~ How are you getting on?
> 
> Is Mrs P still around?

hi tracy yes im still around ive kind of given up i was turned down by the fs so i think thats it for me journey over xx


----------



## tmr1234

Allie~ relooking at your chart you could of ov'd on cd23 going by temps and the spotting could of been an ov bleed. BUT your chart dose look sooooo good i realy hope this it for you.

MrsP~ Good to see you around sorry about the fs.


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent chart allie! I think you're probably 12dpo today and not 14dpo but we'll find out very soon :winkwink:

Julie so sorry about that. :hugs:


----------



## Allieoopp

I woke up earlier than usual this morning and temped because I'd been asleep more than 5 hours. Then an hour later I woke up again and temped because it was my normal temping time and I got a different temp, so now I don't know which one to go with. :wacko: Do I go with my normal time, or the earlier one because when I woke up again it hadn't been 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep? (I only woke up and didn't GET up that first time.) The first one was lower than the second by .2 degrees. What would you do? 

BTW, I logged the lower one on my chart and will change it if the general consensus is that I should go with the higher temp.


----------



## tmr1234

If you went back to sleep with out getting up use the 2nd temp if you had to get up or moved about use the 1st


----------



## Allieoopp

tmr1234 said:


> If you went back to sleep with out getting up use the 2nd temp if you had to get up or moved about use the 1st

Thanks TMR. I thought that too, but wasn't quite sure. I changed my chart to reflect the higher temp.


----------



## Madrid98

Have you tested again? Temps are fab!


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Have you tested again? Temps are fab!

Thanks Madrid! It's a BFN each morning, but still early. I think if it's still a BFN by Wednesday that I'm probably not. I think I was about 16 dpo last time when I got a BFP and on Wednesday I think it would be 16 dpo with a later O date. So, I'm still holding out hope......AF hasn't shown up yet, so it's not over yet! I'm spotting some today, but I've done that a lot this month....don't know what's up there.

Edit: Okay, so I just went back and looked. If I O'd on day 23 instead of 19 or 21, then it would be next Friday that I would be 16 dpo. Good grief! Why does this have to be so complicated??? Why can't it just be cut and dry?


----------



## Scarlet369

Allieoopp said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested again? Temps are fab!
> 
> Thanks Madrid! It's a BFN each morning, but still early. I think if it's still a BFN by Wednesday that I'm probably not. I think I was about 16 dpo last time when I got a BFP and on Wednesday I think it would be 16 dpo with a later O date. So, I'm still holding out hope......AF hasn't shown up yet, so it's not over yet! I'm spotting some today, but I've done that a lot this month....don't know what's up there.
> 
> Edit: Okay, so I just went back and looked. If I O'd on day 23 instead of 19 or 21, then it would be next Friday that I would be 16 dpo. Good grief! Why does this have to be so complicated??? Why can't it just be cut and dry?Click to expand...

Your temp usually goes up after you have already ovulated according to statistics, so Id say its more likely you ovulated before cd23 but then again I am not a professional chart reader


----------



## Allieoopp

Scarlet369 said:


> Allieoopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested again? Temps are fab!
> 
> Thanks Madrid! It's a BFN each morning, but still early. I think if it's still a BFN by Wednesday that I'm probably not. I think I was about 16 dpo last time when I got a BFP and on Wednesday I think it would be 16 dpo with a later O date. So, I'm still holding out hope......AF hasn't shown up yet, so it's not over yet! I'm spotting some today, but I've done that a lot this month....don't know what's up there.
> 
> Edit: Okay, so I just went back and looked. If I O'd on day 23 instead of 19 or 21, then it would be next Friday that I would be 16 dpo. Good grief! Why does this have to be so complicated??? Why can't it just be cut and dry?Click to expand...
> 
> Your temp usually goes up after you have already ovulated according to statistics, so Id say its more likely you ovulated before cd23 but then again I am not a professional chart readerClick to expand...

Thanks Scarlet. I think so too. But then I'm not a professional chart reader either. ;) When I play the chart game on FF I don't usually get more than 80% right and sometimes I don't get that many!


----------



## Allieoopp

Sadly, it seems that AF may have shown up this evening. :( I should know more tomorrow. Maybe that lower temp this A.M. was accurate after all?


----------



## Allieoopp

Yep, AF got me. :( Like last month, I'm disappointed and relieved. As much as I long for a baby, I know that it would be really hard to be pregnant right now, so I feel sad and relieved at the same time. I have absolutely NO doubt that we're going to have a baby one day.....it's just not THIS day, so I'm okay.

I AM happy that I had a nice NORMAL cycle! I O'd on day 19 or 21 and had a 12 or 14 day LP, so that's normal after having a kind of short LP with soy. Other than some raging PMS that lasted for MUCH longer than normal and tender breasts for my whole LP, it was all pretty normal and that's saying A LOT for me!!!! I've never had normal before.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry Allie! I was hoping this will be your cycle but being ´normal' as you said may be just what your body needs to get pregnant very soon. Regularity always helps. So don´t give up hun! XX


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry Allie :(

Happy Monday everyone, Day 1 of Clomid for me, wish me luck!!! ;)

Sun has gone, actually glad, I am boiling alive!


----------



## Scarlet369

Sorry Allie


----------



## alin3boys

Allie ~ so sorry af got you hun

Dani ~ good luck hun i concieved my 1st ds on 1st round of clomid,it is still roasting here


I am on cd 23 of 24 day cycles,9dpo and have backache,creamy cm and can only just touch cervix with fingertip its so high,temp this morning was 36.74 but i not temped upto now has only just found thermometer lol and got a bfn this morning


----------



## Madrid98

alin3 all the symptoms sound excellent so hopefully you'll get your bfp tomorrow or the day after.

Dani is very hot still in London and I truly hope it stays this way; it reminds me of Spain.

Good luck with your clomid cycle :thumbup:


----------



## alin3boys

I hope so madrid time is not on my side lol


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> I'm so sorry Allie! I was hoping this will be your cycle but being ´normal' as you said may be just what your body needs to get pregnant very soon. Regularity always helps. So don´t give up hun! XX

Thanks Madrid, I do hope so, and I hope you get your BFP with a sticky bean before that next appointment.


----------



## Allieoopp

Thanks Dani, Scarlet, and Ali.

Hope the clomid works for you Dani. And Ali, I hope this is it for you. Scarlet, I hope you get a BFP this month too!

BTW, has anyone ever died from CRAMPS?!?! Maybe I'll be the first......and how come there's not a mood thingy for THE WORST CRAMPS EVER????


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies what do you think,i have before got 2 lines on an opk,followed by a bfp,i have in last few days peed on opk sticks as no hcg tests and all been blank,done an opk today and have 2 pretty dark lines i am 11 dpo af due today,have backache,headache,bigger appetite,do u think it could be picking hcg up

it is darker in real life just cant get clear pic on phone
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0290.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## autigers55

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. Since I havent been able to ttc, didnt want to be very active on bnb. I am back ttc though, but not using soy, just letting my body do it on it's own.

allie - Sorry AF got you, I was stalking and was really hoping you would get your bfp.

alin - I dont know much about using opks to detect hcg, but I think someone once told me that sometimes before AF starts it detects a second lh surge, but not 100% sure. Maybe it is picking up some hcg though, best way to find out is if you use a hpt. GL to you!!


----------



## Madrid98

You should use a hpt alin! opk's usually can detect hcg in your system. Looking good for you!


----------



## alin3boys

Thanks ladies have tested neg but was this afternoon and i had been drinking pop,ff says to test on 1st june (is she mad im a poas addict lol)still no sign of the witch and would normally be here by now.


----------



## Allieoopp

Ali, have you tested again yet?


----------



## Madrid98

If you check her ff chart she's on cd5 now Allie


----------



## Allieoopp

Oh, I'm so sorry. I should have checked that before posting. :(


----------



## alin3boys

No worries allie on cd 6 today and got high on my cbfm so going to start doing opks tomorrow,i missed my soy last night will i be ok to take tonight and cd 7,8 (was doing 3-7)


----------



## Vic20581

Hia 
Jus had a 107 day cycle, very annoyin but i do have pcos. So im on cd2 today goin to take soya tonite. Not sure wat mg to take, any advice
Vic x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi vic! are you taking tesco's one? if you are you can find advice in previous pages from different people.

I did with those capsules 40, 80, 120, 120, 160 the first month but many other ladies take a bit more like 120,120,120, 160, 160. Or even the 200 some days. 

I think is better to start low and increase if the cycle doesn't work as you wanted because if you take too much it could mess you up completely.


----------



## Vic20581

Hi no i got some online that are 100 each.
x


----------



## Madrid98

Then maybe 100,100,100,200,200 to start.


----------



## alin3boys

vic ~ did u get the just vitamins ones,they are ones i have ist month did 100,100,150,200,200,this month done 150,150,200,200,200,to get 50 just break 1 tablet inhalf

im on cd 8 today but af left cd 5 and i started spotting again yesterday and today


----------



## Vic20581

alin3boys said:


> vic ~ did u get the just vitamins ones,they are ones i have ist month did 100,100,150,200,200,this month done 150,150,200,200,200,to get 50 just break 1 tablet inhalf
> 
> im on cd 8 today but af left cd 5 and i started spotting again yesterday and today

Yeh there the ones i have.
Gd luck for this mth. 
Vic x


----------



## Madrid98

Have you taken the soy vic?


----------



## alin3boys

i did cd 3-7,100,150.150,200,200


----------



## Madrid98

Hope it works for you this cycle alin!!


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh im on soya, on day 4 of takin it, i dont seem to have any side effects like other people do. Is that unusual?
Vic x


----------



## Madrid98

Not really. It depends on each of us as usual. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## alin3boys

Thanks madrid,i don't have any side effects either


----------



## Vic20581

I kept thinkin if i dont get side effects mayb they aint workin. Isnt it bad that im wishin to feel ill jus so i no there workin lol. Not gd
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Well im now on cd8 n stil on af, took last soya on Cd6. Temps have dropped alot in last couple of days. So hopin af wil stop soon.
Vic x


----------



## Madrid98

It shouldn't take too long now and you can start getting into business lol


----------



## Allieoopp

Not loving my chart this month. CD20 and still waiting to O. My temps are up and down and up and down. Hope it's not another anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Allieoopp

Looks like I finally O'd! Yippee!!!! I had strong O pain last night and then this morning my temp was up almost a full degree. I'm so glad the TWW is shorter than waiting to O!


----------



## Madrid98

Yay for strong O allie!!! Let's catch that eggy!!!

Well ladies just in case you haven't noticed I got my bfp this cycle. Yesterday I did a digi and got 2-3 so it's sort of official at least by numbers now. Hope I'll make it all the way through!


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Yay for strong O allie!!! Let's catch that eggy!!!
> 
> Well ladies just in case you haven't noticed I got my bfp this cycle. Yesterday I did a digi and got 2-3 so it's sort of official at least by numbers now. Hope I'll make it all the way through!

Oh Madrid, that's wonderful!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! I hope and pray this little bean is a sticky one.


----------



## Madrid98

I truly hope so too Allie! Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Vic20581

Congrats madrid, hope u have a great 9 mths, so excitin x


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo madrid congrats hun,have a happy healthy 8-9 months lol


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks ladies! I truly hope they'll be!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all
On cd15. Not sure wats goin on, had af for 10/11 days. But been feelin nauseous yday n today got cramps, keep thinkin af is comin, my cycles are all over the place. I dont think iv ever ovulated so dont no how i wud feel. My chart dont look like anythings happened yet.
Any ideas ladies.
Vic x


----------



## Allieoopp

Vic20581 said:


> Hey all
> On cd15. Not sure wats goin on, had af for 10/11 days. But been feelin nauseous yday n today got cramps, keep thinkin af is comin, my cycles are all over the place. I dont think iv ever ovulated so dont no how i wud feel. My chart dont look like anythings happened yet.
> Any ideas ladies.
> Vic x

No, it doesn't look like anything has happened yet, but the cramping could be your body gearing up to O. Do you feel it more on one side or the other? For me, O with soy was strong and I felt it. Kind of felt like a stabbing pain that hurt when I moved. The first month I took it I O'd. The second and third months, I didn't O. Then I had a month without any soy and didn't O, but this month and last I did! WOOHOO! And this month it felt strong, so that's good. This month I didn't O until CD21, so don't give up hope. There's still time for it to happen. With soy some women O earlier and some later, so don't fret. Just relax as best you can and enjoy BD'ing. :) 

I had nausea during the days I took soy, but it faded after I stopped taking it. I doubt I had it for more than 2 or 3 days after.


----------



## Scarlet369

cd 30, still no af, still bfn this morning... losing hope that Im not just a few days late


----------



## Madrid98

scarlet have you been to the doctor? some women don't show positive on a hpt but they're actually pregnant.

Allie 6dpo!! how exciting!!


----------



## Scarlet369

nah, i don't want to go to the doctor and be disappointed. Id rather wait a few days just in case. If I make it to cd35 and still no AF or bfp then I will call.


----------



## alin3boys

What's your lp usually as they say 18 dpo and no af is a sure sign of pregnancy fx'd Hun


----------



## Scarlet369

as for as I have been tracking (which isnt long) it hasnt been longer the 13 days. However, I did recently have a 32 day cycle for some reason which was only a few months ago and then I had a 22 day cycle which I thought was incredibly short so maybe my body is just trying to balance out or something. The thing that has me concerned that I am pregnant is that I haven't had a temp below cover-line or even close to it in 16 days, so even if my opks gave false positives I'm still at least 16dpo so we'll see how the next two days go.


----------



## Allieoopp

Madrid98 said:


> Allie 6dpo!! how exciting!!

Thanks Madrid! I'm looking forward to testing.....just a few more days now and I can start that. I've had this thick, yellow mucus that I started noticing yesterday and I've never had that before, so WOOHOO!!!! Hope this is it!


----------



## Scarlet369

I think I am out, when I checked my cervix last night I had blood, so I figured I was getting af, no blood on tampon this morning but after taking it out I had blood when I wiped.... my temp is still above cover but It could just be because I played laser-tag last night for OHs birthday and didn't have much water so I may be dehydrated. Not going to say I started a new cycle until there is some regular flow


----------



## Allieoopp

Scarlet369 said:


> I think I am out, when I checked my cervix last night I had blood, so I figured I was getting af, no blood on tampon this morning but after taking it out I had blood when I wiped.... my temp is still above cover but It could just be because I played laser-tag last night for OHs birthday and didn't have much water so I may be dehydrated. Not going to say I started a new cycle until there is some regular flow

I'm so sorry Scarlet. I hope next month will be it for you.


----------



## mrsp1969

its gone quiet in here how is every1 xx


----------



## Allieoopp

I'm doing ok down here. It seems that soy may have kick started O for me, so even though I'm not currently taking it, I'm still O'ing. BUT.....I'm having more difficult AF than I've had in YEARS!!!! LOTS of pain and really heavy. :( I did discover in the last couple of days that chamomile is great for inflammation and cramping, so I'm using that and I seem to be doing better. I've also heard that flax/linseed is also very good for the same, but I'm not sure exactly what to do with it yet. I'll report when I know more.


----------



## Vic20581

1st mth on soya it says i ov on cd99, n this mth says i ov on cd30. Which i am really happy about. My lp last time was only 10 days so will see wat this mth has install for me. On dpo 3 atm. 
Excited tho.
Vic x


----------



## alin3boys

Vic 10 day lp is on borderline think its a problem 9 and under,mine is 11-12 but only have 25 day cycles ov on cd 13-14

Allie mine didn't get heavier on soy but as before I just used to have af for 3 days,now when I take it I spot,then light for 3-4 days stop for 2 days then light again for couple of days,it does my head in lol

I am on cd 13 of 25 day cycle,got my 1st peak on cbfm and + opk cd12,bd'd cd 8,10,11 but dh was not upto it last night but promised tonight so hoping not to late,another peak today on cbfm and opk + and temp only rose a little bit so hoping ov will be cd 14, last night and today been crampy on my right side.


----------



## Scarlet369

Well, my temp is lower today, only 97.8. Its not unusual for it to be in the 97.7s preovulation so I'm not completely convinced I Od but I'll say since its above cover for now that I am 2dpo. Woke up feeling pretty sick today, I dont know if its still from the Birtdhay party Friday or what but I feel like crap.


----------



## Allieoopp

Vic20581 said:


> 1st mth on soya it says i ov on cd99, n this mth says i ov on cd30. Which i am really happy about. My lp last time was only 10 days so will see wat this mth has install for me. On dpo 3 atm.
> Excited tho.
> Vic x

I'm so glad for you Vic! That's exciting that it moved it up so much! Hope this month is it for you.


----------



## Allieoopp

Hmmmm......strange cycle here. I'm not sure that FF is going to pick up O this month. I didn't temp through AF because I haven't been O'ing before day 20 or so, and now I've got a profuse amount of EWCM and feel sort of crampy on the left side and it's only CD10! My temps are higher than normal for this point in my cycle, so I don't know what's going on since I didn't temp earlier. :wacko: I've temped for the past 2 mornings, but there's not enough info to confirm O if it's today or in the next couple of days. :(

Update: Okay, so maybe I figured it out. I've been putting freshly ground flax in our bread and oatmeal for the past couple of weeks, only to discover just now that it has LOTS of lignans in it and they act like phytoestrogens like the soy iso does! Oy vey! I was trying to stay AWAY from soy, and now I need to stay away from flax too! So this is pretty much what I did on my first month of soy.....O'd on CD10. Well, at least maybe I don't have to wait so long this month. If I don't have the problems I had with the soy, maybe I'll try the flax again next month (on purpose and controlled this time) and see what happens. For now, I'm going to stop like I would have stopped with soy so I don't end up preventing O. (Even though FF may not catch when it happens.)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Hey ladies how is it going? Dh and I are back on the ttc wagon! We are ttc# 2 and my cycles are crazy long again so I guess you could say I am back to normal! I had a dr app and he's gonna give me clomid in may but I though I would get a head star and take soy first( again) I didn't want to wait till af because I would then be waiting an eternity so I took them when I got them I started on cd 23 I believe. It took us 2 yrs to get our beautiful dd so now is the time!! Secretly I would love twins and dh dosent mind I want 3 kids anyway and if it take 2 yrs a piece we are in for quite a journey. I'm on cd 32 I believe and no ewcm or + opk. I wish we could just bd every day but dh has low count so we have to go every 2 day. Very hard to time intercourse when the big O is Mia for ever


----------



## PDubs10612

hi there...never tried soy before...think I may try it next cycle whenever it starts...currently on CD31 and didn't get a +opk but had an increase in CM on CD14...

Also wish we could bd everyday but my DH is on almost completely opposite schedule from me so it's all about the weekends!


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck to you both!!!


----------



## lian_83

I was drinking 2 cups per day of miso soup this cycle and I got my Bfp, after almost 5 years... 
I think soy gave me stronger ovulation, ewcm and just improved my egg quality. I have bad case of PCos.


----------

